# Afterwork-Biken



## Fettsack (28. April 2004)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich komme aus Dortmund, bin aber für die nächsten Monate beruflich in FFM tätig. Meine Pension liegt in Usingen, Pension Roswitha   super Laden!

Gestern habe ich mich bei einer Tour, die eigentlich nicht allzu lange dauern sollte,total verfahren. Habe bei 30km durch den Wald eine einzige Autostraße überquert. Kam mir rein bisschen wie Blairwitch Project vor. Ist für mich halt etwas ungewohnt hier im Taunus.  

Naja egal, wer von euch kennt noch interessante Touren in der Umgebung von Usingen oder im näheren Umkreis?

Oder noch besser, wer von euch hat Zeit und Lust unter der Woche (Montag bis Donnerstag) mit mir zu biken und mir das ein oder andere Highlight im Taunus zu zeigen.

Liebe grüße Tim


----------



## Friendlyman (30. April 2004)

mache Schichtdienst und habe unter der Woche immer mal Zeit.
Gruß Wolfgang
Treffpunkt wäre dann die Hohe Mark.
Demnächst ist Mittwochs ab 18.00 immer ein Biketreff auf der Hohen Mark.
Wird von einem Reiseveranstalter gemanagt. Ist ne Supersache mit Guides und allem. Geh da auch immer hin. Kostet jetzt 52  im Jahr.
Lohnt sich aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbitbiker (4. Mai 2004)

Hi Tim, 

( schöner Alias übrigens )

Schau doch mal hier nach [ www.bforu.de ]
Ich lade Dich ein, mit mir eine Tour GANZ NACH DEINEN
VORSTELLUNGEN und WÜNSCHEN im Taunus zusammenzustellen.

Ich plane dann eine schöne Tour , die perfekt auf Dich
abgestimmt ist ( Belastung, Streckenlänge, Single-Trails oder Waldwege
usw )

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## Fettsack (4. Mai 2004)

Da ich nicht genau weiß, wie lange mein Projekt dauert wäre es Schade nur für 2-3 Monate einen ganzen Jahresbeitrag zu zahlen.

In den kommenden Wochen hat mich mein Vorturner in Oberursel untergebracht.
Gibt es hier jemanden oder eine Gruppe, der/die unter Woche eine Afterwork-Runde dreht?

Grüße Tim


----------



## Fettsack (4. Mai 2004)

@Steffen

danke für Dein Angebot, ich werde es mir gut überlegen. War gerade auf deiner Homepage.
Ich finde das Konzept echt gelungen, da im Großraum FFM unter der Woche sicherlich ziemlich viel Zugereiste wohnen, die die wirklich interessanten Abschnitte im Taunus nicht kennen können.

Damit sich der Spaß lohnt, werde ich noch 1-2 Wochen fahren müssen. Wurde im Dezember an der Bandscheibe operiert und bin gerade dabei meine Oberschenkelmuskulatur nach einem Totalausfall wieder aufzubauen.

Habe gestern für 25Km irgendwo bei Usingen knapp 2 Stunden gebraucht  !!! Aber das wird schon wieder.

Aber trotzdem, Deine Homepage hat mich neugierig gemacht und der Preis ist absolut vertretbar. Werde mich melden.

Grüße Tim


----------



## swe68 (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tim,

ich wohne genau auf der anderen Seite des Taunus, wie schade!
Aber: Im Juni kriegen wir es vielleicht hin, dass wir mal zusammen fahren können. Ich habe nämlich meinen Arbeitsvertrag gekündigt und muss im Juni meinen gesamten Resturlaub nehmen  . 
Ich melde mich!

@ Steffen
Ein Super-Angebot, auf das ich vielleicht auch mal zurückkomme!   
Ich schicke den Link zu Deiner Homepage mal weiter.


----------



## Fettsack (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir am letzten Montag die Herzberg-Runde von der mtb-Rhein.main.de Hompage ansehen. Dummerweise ist wohl irgendwo auf dem Weg zur Saalburg ein Baum mit Markierung umgesenst worden, so daß ich mich einmal mehr tierisch verfahren habe.

Den zweiten Versuch möchte ich gerne am Donnerstag 13/05 gegen 18 Uhr unternehmen. Wer hat Lust mitzufahren?

@swe
Dann denk Dir schon mal eine bunte Runde aus.   

Grüße Tim


----------



## Babu (12. Mai 2004)

hi fettsack, ich wohne genau im nachbarort von usingen; neu-anspach und könnte ruhig mal ne tour mit dir drehen. werde zwar jetzt erst 14, kenne mich aber gut genug im taunus aus um ein bisschen guide zu spielen. ich weis nicht wie fit du bist, also wenn du dir ein bisschen zeit für ne tour nehmen würdest und nicht nur auf trainieren aus bist, könnte ich mithalten.

gruß

martin


----------



## andy1 (13. Mai 2004)

Friendlyman schrieb:
			
		

> mache Schichtdienst und habe unter der Woche immer mal Zeit.
> Gruß Wolfgang
> Treffpunkt wäre dann die Hohe Mark.
> Demnächst ist Mittwochs ab 18.00 immer ein Biketreff auf der Hohen Mark.
> ...


Naja, lohnen hin oder her - ich finds jetzt schon sehr blöd nachdem ich den Treff seit letztem Sommer hin und wieder mal nutzte.
Klar kann "Go Crazy" nicht immer alles finanzieren aber immerhin machen die auch Werbung und rekrutieren so Kunden. 
Ich glaube nicht dass viele das umständliche System mit den Kunden-Karten akzeptieren - schliesslich bedeutet Mountainbiken Freiheit, zwangloses Biken in der Natur und hat vieles an sich was der Reklementierungswut eigentlich widerspricht.
Für mich lohnen sich die 52 Euronen nicht - auch wenns nicht viel ist.


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2004)

> Naja, lohnen hin oder her - ich finds jetzt schon sehr blöd nachdem ich den Treff seit letztem Sommer hin und wieder mal nutze.



also ich werde den treff nun definitiv nicht mehr nutzen. schade eigentlich, weil es doch recht nett und anspruchsvoll war.

aber ich für meinen teil habe nie den part genutzt, um den es go crazy jetzt mit dem beitrag eigentlich geht.
ich bin immer aus dem vordertaunus mit dem bike zur hohen mark und hab mich gegen ende der tour immer abgesetzt, um nicht nochmal zurück zur hohen mark zu müssen.
habe also nie das aprés bike genutzt und würde das in zukunft sicher auch nicht machen.
den einzigen vorteil, den ich davon hatte, war neue leute und teilweise neue strecken kennen zu lernen.
aber dafür zahl ich bestimmt nicht die 52    
übers jahr verteilt mag das wenig sein. aber man muß sie ja doch auf einmal hinblättern und wenn man dann nicht wirklich wöchentlich dabei ist, macht das keinen sinn. also ich z.b. war im letzten jahr nur 4 mal dabei. wetter und zeit spielen ja auch noch ne gewisse rolle ...


----------



## andy1 (13. Mai 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werde den treff nun definitiv nicht mehr nutzen. schade eigentlich, weil es doch recht nett und anspruchsvoll war.
> 
> aber ich für meinen teil habe nie den part genutzt, um den es go crazy jetzt mit dem beitrag eigentlich geht.
> ich bin immer aus dem vordertaunus mit dem bike zur hohen mark und hab mich gegen ende der tour immer abgesetzt, um nicht nochmal zurück zur hohen mark zu müssen.
> ...


 
Tja, das Aprés-Nike habe ich schon genutzt aber dafür gans auch immer ne Extra-Kasse in die man dann den Obolus für Aldi-Kuchen und Getränke werfen konnte.
Wegen mir können die das weglassen zwar schade um das ruhigere Kennelernen hinterher aber so kühlt man dann nicht aus und kann gleich weieter heim radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettsack (14. Mai 2004)

@Babu

Hallo, wohne für die nächsten ein, zwei Wochen in Oberursel. Bin diese Woche jeweils von dem Parkplatz Hohe Mark losgefahren. Wollte das auch am Montag um 18 Uhr machen. Wenn jemand Lust hat, bitte melden --- andere Start-Ziel- Punkte sind mir natürlich auch recht.

Die Strecke zurück zum Parkplatz Hohe Mark, vom Sandplacken dem roten Punkt folgend, finde ich recht gut. Kennt Ihr bessere Routen runter nach Oberursel?

Grüße Tim


----------



## Babu (14. Mai 2004)

da gibts dann noch für fahrtechnickfreaks ne dh-strecke vom sandplacken in richtung hohemark. die kann man auch mit nem cc-bike fahren. die hat einen größernen sprung drin, den kann man aber umfahren


----------



## Babu (27. Mai 2004)

also, wenn du dann wieder in usingen bist kannste dich ja mal melden, ich hab ab nachmittags immer zeit.

bei intresse einfach pm und ich bin dabei. (sofern dir mein alter nichts ausmacht)


----------



## Fettsack (28. Mai 2004)

So, wer hat Lust heute Nachmittag von Oberursel oder Stiertadt aus 2-3 Stunden durch den Taunus zu jubeln?
Was die Startzeit angeht bin ich recht flexibel.


@Babu
Wieso sollte mir dein Alter etwas ausmachen? Ich wohne leider aber nicht mehr in Usingen sondern Oberursel Mein Brötchengeber hat mich vorerst hier plaziert). Wenn ich mal wieder in Usingen wohne melde ich mich hier über das Forum.


Grüße Tim


----------



## mischuwi (6. Juni 2004)

So, ich hänge mich mal einfach mit dran.   Komme eigentlich aus Hannover, bin ab Mitte Juni aber für mindestens 3 Monate in Frankfurt beschäftigt. Wohnen werde ich in dem schönen Stadtteil 'Gallusviertel'. (Is nun mal direkt gegenüber meiner Arbeitsstelle!!!)

Da ich mich in FFM genau null auskenne und auch vor der Flut von Einbahnstraßen etwas zurückschrecke, wäre ich über einen erfahrenen Bike-Guide natürlich sehr froh!   

Wie weit is das denn bis in den Taunus? Fährt man das Stück mit dem Bike, oder muss man da erst mit dem Auto hin?

Bis Mitte Juni dann
Mfg Michael


----------



## RotwildRocks (6. Juni 2004)

ich komme aus dem Frankfurter Osten. habe grad die Strecke gallusviertel/taunus nur grob im kopf. aber ich schätze mit dem Bike etwa 30min-45min bis zu den Hängen des Taunus. denke mal, es führt dich zwischen Eschborn/Sulzbach durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (6. Juni 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hänge mich mal einfach mit dran.  Komme eigentlich aus Hannover, bin ab Mitte Juni aber für mindestens 3 Monate in Frankfurt beschäftigt. Wohnen werde ich in dem schönen Stadtteil 'Gallusviertel'. (Is nun mal direkt gegenüber meiner Arbeitsstelle!!!)
> 
> Da ich mich in FFM genau null auskenne und auch vor der Flut von Einbahnstraßen etwas zurückschrecke, wäre ich über einen erfahrenen Bike-Guide natürlich sehr froh!
> 
> ...


Du kannst mal mit mir in den Taunus fahren, bzw. auf Feldberg etc.
Kenne gute Wege fürs Bike ohne viel Autoverkehr.
Ich wohne Miquell/Adickesallee, nähe neues Polizeipräsidium oder auch Frankfurter Spargel (Fernsehturm). an letzterem fahre ich immer vorbei.


----------



## Cube04 (6. Juni 2004)

@Fettsack und alle anderen...Obersursel? Coole Sache....da wär ich dabei....ich wohne zwar in FFT-City, bin mit dem Bike aber in 25min in Oberursel...
Also ich wär dabei, ein lockeres Ründchen zu drehen....ohne Stress und Hektik, einfach nur etwas durch die Gegend gondeln....   

Meld dich mal, 

cube04


----------



## Cube04 (6. Juni 2004)

..25min sind vielleicht etwas knapp kalkuliert...sagen wir 35/40min   

schönen Sonntag noch,


----------



## mischuwi (6. Juni 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst mal mit mir in den Taunus fahren, bzw. auf Feldberg etc.
> Kenne gute Wege fürs Bike ohne viel Autoverkehr.
> Ich wohne Miquell/Adickesallee, nähe neues Polizeipräsidium oder auch Frankfurter Spargel (Fernsehturm). an letzterem fahre ich immer vorbei.



Cool! Mal sehen, ob ich meine Bike bis nächste Woche hoffentlich fertig bekomme. Dann kann ich vor dem Marathon sogar noch ne Probfahrt mit dem neuen Bike machen!   

Melde mich denn auf jeden Fall bei dir! Wie oft fährst du denn so? Ich könnte immer so gg. 17:00-17:15Uhr starten.

MfG Michael


----------



## Fettsack (7. Juni 2004)

@Cube und alle anderen

Habe inzwischen in paar wirklich nette Runden drehen können.
Ausgangspunkt war fast immer der Parkplatz Oberursel Hohemark.
Das ist mit dem Auto über die A661 oder die B455 sehr gut zu erreichen.
Mit dem Fahrrad dorthin benötige ich von Oberursel-Weißkirchen 15-20min durch den Wald.

Wie sieht es bei Euch heute und/oder morgen aus?
Ich könnte heute und morgen um 18 Uhr an diesem Parkplatz sein. Wie lange wir fahren ist mir ziemlich egal, danach erwartet mich eh nur eine möblierte Wohnung, in der 1957 die Zeit stehengeblieben ist.   

Grüße Tim


----------



## mischuwi (7. Juni 2004)

Na das hört sich ja hier alles sehr vielversprechend an! Da wird sich ja wohl ne nette kleine Gruppe organisieren lassen!

Ab nächste Woch bin ich dann auch dabei!



			
				Fettsack schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange wir fahren ist mir ziemlich egal, danach erwartet mich eh nur eine möblierte Wohnung, in der 1957 die Zeit stehengeblieben ist.



Bei mir ist es immerhin ein 15m² Appartment mit 1m²Bad und 'Schrankküche'.   

Also dann bis nächste Woche


----------



## Phoenix83 (7. Juni 2004)

Würd da ja schon gern mitfahren aber komm so schlecht zur Hohenmark...   
Aber ich hab gerade nen 130 qm Haus für mich


----------



## andy1 (8. Juni 2004)

Fettsack schrieb:
			
		

> @Cube und alle anderen
> 
> Habe inzwischen in paar wirklich nette Runden drehen können.
> Ausgangspunkt war fast immer der Parkplatz Oberursel Hohemark.
> ...


Dann fahr doch mit dem Rad hin, ist ausserdem gesünder.
15-20 Min. sind ausserdem ne Ecke kürzer als ne knappe Stunde die ich brauche.

Die Leute von Go Crazy die sich sonst dort treffen sind im Biker-Bekanntenkreis laut Hörensagen schon verschrien als die die doch nur mit dem Auto bis in den Wald fahren und dann erst loslegen.
Das färbt sicher auch auf andere ab und das muss ja alles nicht sein.
Sieht nicht gut aus in der Öffentlichkeit und hinterher wird man da oben noch irgendwas machen dass da nicht Horden "Biker" mit dem Auto einfallen.


----------



## Fettsack (8. Juni 2004)

@andy
Der Hinweis war ja auch nur für die potentiellen Mitfahrer aus FFM, die ersteinmal 45 Minuten Landstraße gurken müssten, gedacht.   

Wie sieht`s heute aus?

Grüße Tim


----------



## andy1 (8. Juni 2004)

also heute könnte schon gehen, etwas später halt.
Muss nur noch mein Hinterrad reparieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettsack (8. Juni 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> also heute könnte schon gehen, etwas später halt.



Wenn Du näheres weißt, schreib einfach ab wann. Bin bis ca. 17.00 Uhr im Büro. Ich könnte ab 18.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark sein.

Grüße Tim


----------



## andy1 (8. Juni 2004)

ich werde versuchen um 18 Uhr da zu sein, kanns nur nicht garantieren.
Hab momentan noch mein "übles" altes Bike dabei, meinen Klassiker. Schwarz mit Steckschutzblechen.
Geht aber auch ordentlich.

Ein Trainingsrad ist noch im Aufbau.

Ich komme bis dahin nicht mehr dazu hier reinzuschauen.


----------



## Michael_NRW (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin auch beruflich bedingt hier in Frankfurt. Allerdings habe ich mir mein Bike erst vor kurzem gekauft. Bin also alles andere als fit. 

Kann man sich bei euch anschließen oder eher nicht ?

Kenne mich hier allerdings gar nicht aus bzw. kenne ich nur meinen Arbeitsplatz Nähe Gallus bzw. meine Bude in asozial Grie$heim. Bei mir wäre es auch von Mo.- Do. optimal. Bike ist allerdings noch in NRW, müsste ich dann am kommenden WE mit hier runter bringen.

Meldet euch doch einfach mal. WICHTIG: Habe NICHTS drauf. Aber das kommt ja mit der Zeit !  hoffe ich .....

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## andy1 (9. Juni 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Cool! Mal sehen, ob ich meine Bike bis nächste Woche hoffentlich fertig bekomme. Dann kann ich vor dem Marathon sogar noch ne Probfahrt mit dem neuen Bike machen!
> 
> Melde mich denn auf jeden Fall bei dir! Wie oft fährst du denn so? Ich könnte immer so gg. 17:00-17:15Uhr starten.
> 
> MfG Michael


Habe hierdrauf ja noch nicht geantwortet.
Ich kann nicht imer die ganze Woche, meist Mo-Mi. Auch am WE mal. Ich versuche wieder öfter zu fahren, wenns geht jeden Tag mit den wichtige Pausen natürlich - will irgendwann mal wieder an meine alte Fitness anknüpfen.

Und mitmachen kann jeder, wäre doch toll wenn eine harmonische Gruppe zusammenkommt.

Der Fettsack und ich waren schon gestern unterwegs und trotz seines Nicks war er ganz schön fit.

Waren einige km, nagut, ich bin ja auch schon mit dem Rad hingekommen.
Hoffe ja auch dass ich demnächst nicht mehr mein "Winterrad" nehmen muss und mein neues fertig habe.


----------



## Cube04 (10. Juni 2004)

@ all..  ..wie schaut's aus? Geht vielleicht am WE was? Mir egal, wann.....ich muss nur ca. 18 Uhr wieder zurück sein...Fussball-EM!


----------



## Brainingman (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich lese hier gerade mit Freude, das sich ja mal wieder richtig was tut hier im Regio-Forum.   

Wir vom MTBC-Frankfurt treffen uns auch hin und wieder mal, um ein paar Höhenmeter im Taunus zu vernichten...und alle Mitbiker sind immer gerne gesehen!

Dieses WE ist ja Willingen, aber ich versuche mal, mich nä. Woche bei Euch ranzuhängen.

Bis dann!

Gruß
Brainingman


----------



## Phoenix83 (10. Juni 2004)

Michael_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> . WICHTIG: Habe NICHTS drauf. Aber das kommt ja mit der Zeit !  hoffe ich ...




Dann bist genauso weit wie ich   
Wohn in Unterliederbach. Also nicht weit weg.


----------



## Fettsack (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte vorab schonmal anfragen, wie es mit der kommenden Woche aussieht.

Wie sieht es am Montag zwischen 18 und 18.30 aus?
Der Dienstag fällt vermutlich wegen Deutschland gegen Holland für einige aus. Für mich wohl auch!   

Die Runde mit Andy1 hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Besonders hat das Wetter mitgespielt. Ab der Hohenmark waren es gut 33 km.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Cube04 (12. Juni 2004)

Montag 18.30 müsste klappen...da spielt zwar gerade Dänemark - Italien, aber egal   ....ich melde mich hier aber Sonntag abend nochmal, ob es auch  100pro klappt .... bis dann, 

haut rein!   

Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunusmaid (12. Juni 2004)

Wollt ihr alleine fahren? Ansonsten würd ich mich ja glatt einklinken, denke 18:30 am Montag könnte klappen.


----------



## Cube04 (12. Juni 2004)

Also an mir soll's nicht liegen....
Ich arbeite normalerweise immer etwas länger....am Montag versuch' ich dann eher von der Arbeit weg zu kommen....müsste klappen....

Treffpunkt? 

Bis dann,


----------



## Taunusmaid (13. Juni 2004)

Mist, bin gestern im Regen auf einer nassen Längswurzel weggerutscht. Schaltwerk ist verbogen, wird also nix mit Biken am Montag! 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## andy1 (13. Juni 2004)

Gabi schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, bin gestern im Regen auf einer nassen Längswurzel weggerutscht. Schaltwerk ist verbogen, wird also nix mit Biken am Montag!
> 
> Viel Spaß!


selber machen: Selbst ist die Frau !

Und ich kann nicht biken weil ich nun erkältet bin... blöööd


----------



## Cube04 (13. Juni 2004)

@ Gabi....hoffentlich ist dir nix passiert....  

@alle: Ich habe ein ungutes Gefühl montag abend, weil ich denke, das ich nicht früher aus der Arbeit wegkomme. Können wir nicht einen Ersatztermin machen? Ich will auch nicht in letzter Sekunde absagen, oder dann einfach nicht kommen.....ab nächsten Sonntag bin ich aber 3 Wochen im Urlaub...  Nächster Samstag oder so? 

gruß
cube04


----------



## Fettsack (14. Juni 2004)

Cube04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch nicht in letzter Sekunde absagen, oder dann einfach nicht kommen.....gruß
> cube04



Wir können auch heute um 19.00 Uhr an der Hohemark einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren. Ich möchte heute auf jeden Fall fahren, nicht wildes - nur das Wochenende ein wenig aus den Beinen treten   . Terminlich bin ich heute recht flexibel.

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (14. Juni 2004)

Fettsack schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können auch heute um 19.00 Uhr an der Hohemark einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren. Ich möchte heute auf jeden Fall fahren, nicht wildes - nur das Wochenende ein wenig aus den Beinen treten   . Terminlich bin ich heute recht flexibel.
> 
> Grüße Tim



Wäre dabei, wenn ich den/die/das Hohemark finden sollte. Kann aber diese Woche leide nur mit meinem Winterrad dienen, da mein neues immer noch beim Händler in Hannover gefräst und geglättet (und wat weiß ich) wird.

Also wenn ich das finde, dann bin ich da.


----------



## Babu (14. Juni 2004)

wenn wir nur ne kleine runde drehen könnten wäre ich auch dabei, muss nämlich erst 20km bergauf fahren um dann zur hohemark zu kommen.


----------



## Babu (14. Juni 2004)

also, ich werde um 7 100% dasein.


gruß

martin


----------



## Michael_NRW (14. Juni 2004)

Mahlzeit. Also ich habe mein Bike nicht mitgenommen. Bin letzte Nacht um 2 Uhr was-weiß-ich-was hier in Frankfurt reingeschneit. Keinen Bock gehabt noch nachts den Dachgepäckträger zu montieren und so. 

ABER: Bin bei uns im Sauerland mal bisschen gefahren zwecks Vorbereitung. Also, gaaaaanz entspannt. Immer mit der Ruhe und langsam, sonst breche ich noch zusammen wenn ich mich übernehme.

Mal was anderes, dieses oder dieser Hohenmark, wo ist das denn ? Müsste dann nämlich nach Feierabend von der City zu meiner Bude, Bike holen und dann dahin. 

Und was heißt durch den Taunus pflügen ? Ist das da so wie im Sauerland oder schlimmer ? Weil am Wochenende nach dem Biken bin ich wie auf Eiern gelaufen bzw. mal wieder gemerkt, daß ich Beine habe.   

Gebt mal bitte ne Adresse oder ne Stadt, wo dieser Hohe Mark ist, suche mir das dann raus.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## laufand (15. Juni 2004)

Michael_NRW schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes, dieses oder dieser Hohenmark, wo ist das denn ? Müsste dann nämlich nach Feierabend von der City zu meiner Bude, Bike holen und dann dahin.
> 
> Und was heißt durch den Taunus pflügen ? Ist das da so wie im Sauerland oder schlimmer ? Weil am Wochenende nach dem Biken bin ich wie auf Eiern gelaufen bzw. mal wieder gemerkt, daß ich Beine habe.
> 
> ...



@Michael

Hohemark ist ein Parkplatz am Waldrand im Norden von Oberursel.
Füttere einfach mal den Routenplaner Deines Vertrauens mit folgenden Daten und Du solltest den Parkplatz einfach finden (befindet sich ja auch in der Nähe der S-Bahn Endhaltestelle):

Alfred-Lechler-Str. 
Oberursel

oder GPS: 
N 50°12'55.0"
E 8°32'11.0"

Ich treibe mich beruflich in Königstein rum und hätte auch mal Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde. Brauche aber immer einen Tag Vorlauf, da ich das Rädchen morgens mitnehmen muss.
Kenne einige richtig nette Trails 

Andreas


----------



## Babu (15. Juni 2004)

hab mich gestern um 19.00 bei der hohemark getroffen.
war ne klasse tour hat mir wirklich spaß gemacht.
@ fettsack
ich hoffe ich war in Sachen Leistung einigermaßen auf deinem niveau.


würd mich freuen wenn wir nochmal ne tour drehen könnten.

gruß

MArtin


----------



## mischuwi (15. Juni 2004)

War gestern leider etwas zu spät. Hatte es erst gg. 19:20 Uhr geschafft und da kam mir nurnoch ein DH'ler mit nem recht breitem Grinsen entgegen.   

Bin dann also nur einmal auf den Altkönig (ich glaube das Hügelchen heißt so), oben dann nen Riegel, den Sattel runter und dann schön die wanderwege wieder runtergerockt. Hat Laune gebracht. Allerdings war es etwas kurz! (ca. 12km/ca. 450hm)

In Zukunft werde ich dann auch zeitiger Feierabend machen und dann kann man ja evtl. auch schon um 18:00 Uhr los. Wie sieht das denn am Mi aus? findet sich da jemand, der mir noch ein paar nette Trails zeigen kann?   Mit Karte zu fahren is nämlich nicht sooooo lustig. (Da geht der Puls an den Kreuzungen immer so in den Keller!   )

Und heute nicht vergessen: Ab spätestens 20:45 Uhr Bier trinken und Daumen drücken!


----------



## laufand (15. Juni 2004)

Hi Afterwork-Runde,

ich könnte morgen (Mi) eine Runde ab Hohemark anbieten und ein paar nette Trails rund um Altkönig, Fuchstanz und Feldberg zeigen.

Uhrzeit: Mein Vorschlag wäre 18:15, da sich um 18:00 Uhr die Go-Crazy-Meute trifft. Später würde sich dann noch meine Freundin dazugesellen (d.h. um ca. 19:30 Uhr würde man nochmal kurz an der Hohemark vorbeikommen).

Interesse???


----------



## mischuwi (15. Juni 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Interesse???



Joa!   

Aber morgen noch nicht so schnell fahren! Bin wie gesagt noch mit dem 13kg-Winterhobel unterwegs!


----------



## Fettsack (15. Juni 2004)

@Babu
Sach mal, spinnst Du? Du hast mich quasi auf den Feldberg hochgezogen, ohne Dich wäre ich schön am Sandplacken zurück gerollt und hätte zu Hause  kleine Brötchen gebacken.

Aber trotzdem, als Du nach Hause abgebogen bist, hatte ich umgehend mein Tief überwunden! 

@all
Morgen 18.15 Uhr paßt mir recht gut. Werde am Parkplatz warten. 

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (15. Juni 2004)

ok, bin auch dabei.

wo wolln wir dann lang fahren?, Altkönig?

also bis dann, ich werde 100% kommen


----------



## Babu (15. Juni 2004)

@fettsack

kannst du mir vielleicht per pm deine handynummer mailen, da ich morgen noch ziemlich viel zu tun habe und einen anderen weg zur hohemark fahre. es könnte sein, dass ich nicht gleich den weg finde und ein paar minuten zu spät kommen würde. ich könnte dich dann ja anrufen.


----------



## Lupo (15. Juni 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Afterwork-Runde,
> 
> ich könnte morgen (Mi) eine Runde ab Hohemark anbieten und ein paar nette Trails rund um Altkönig, Fuchstanz und Feldberg zeigen.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen!
wäre cool wenn ich mich euch mal anschliessen darf. Ich hatte eh vor im Sommer wenn die Tage länger (und wärmer) werden das Flachland zu verlassen und nen paar Runden im Taunus zu drehen. Wie sieht´s eigentlich Tempomässig bei euch aus? Biked ihr oder seid ihr auf der Flucht?

 Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> wäre cool wenn ich mich euch mal anschliessen darf. Ich hatte eh vor im Sommer wenn die Tage länger (und wärmer) werden das Flachland zu verlassen und nen paar Runden im Taunus zu drehen. Wie sieht´s eigentlich Tempomässig bei euch aus? Biked ihr oder seid ihr auf der Flucht?
> 
> Wolfgang



Ei gugg an ... @Lupo ... wo treibst Du Dich denn rum  

Ja, so ne Afterwork-Runde wäre sicher mal interessant. Glaube aber ich werd das zeitlich nie auf die Reihe kriegen  

Wenns von den "Afterworkern" interessiert. Wir aus'm "Hanau-Thread" hatten diesen Monat auch schon ne schöne Taunustour absolviert. Bilder und Tourdaten sind in meiner Gallerie/Taunustour zu finden. Werden wir sicher mal wiederholen (gelle @Lupo) Vielleicht wird einer der "Afterworker" dann mal zum "Weekendworker"   

Gruß aus em Nachbarthread  

Erdi01


----------



## laufand (16. Juni 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Joa!
> 
> Aber morgen noch nicht so schnell fahren! Bin wie gesagt noch mit dem 13kg-Winterhobel unterwegs!



Super,

dann stehe ich heute um 18:15 an der Hohemark.
(Hab nen weiss-alu-farbenes Radon)

13 kg???? Mit sowas fahr ich das ganze Jahr 

@Babu
Dachte so an ein/zwei Runden um Altkönig, Fuchstanz und Feldberg.

CU all 

Andreas


----------



## laufand (16. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> wäre cool wenn ich mich euch mal anschliessen darf. Ich hatte eh vor im Sommer wenn die Tage länger (und wärmer) werden das Flachland zu verlassen und nen paar Runden im Taunus zu drehen. Wie sieht´s eigentlich Tempomässig bei euch aus? Biked ihr oder seid ihr auf der Flucht?
> 
> Wolfgang



Jo,

häng Dich ran. 

Tempo: Wir sind nicht auf der Flucht, wir jagen selbst   
Nee, Motto: gemütlich bergauf, lustig bergab, aber mal schauen, was die anderen Jungs so wollen...

CU

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (16. Juni 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,
> 
> häng Dich ran.
> 
> ...


cool! also treffe ich euch um 18:15 an der Hohemark und dann schau mer ma wasses so alles zu jagen gibt  

@ erdi: auf deinen Komentar hab ich gewartet   (Reaktionszeit: 1Std. 56min.) Wenn du die Gleitzeit mal richtig ausnutzen würdest wie sakir (morgens später kommen und dafür abends früher gehn  ) kannste das doch auch schaffen. Was geht eigentlich am WE  Wettermässig wäre wohl der Sonntag besser.


----------



## Babu (16. Juni 2004)

also, tempo-mäßig würde ich son 17ner schnitt bevorzugen, ich denke das kommt fettsack auch sehr entgegen


----------



## laufand (16. Juni 2004)

Uiuiuiui, 17er Schnitt??? Das ist bei mir schon fast Marathon-Extrem-Flucht-Tempo   

Zumal ich plane bergab ein paar hübsche langsame, lustige Trails einzuflechten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (16. Juni 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Uiuiuiui, 17er Schnitt??? Das ist bei mir schon fast Marathon-Extrem-Flucht-Tempo


jaja, erst überall rumerzählen man wäre noch "Anfänger" und dann dicke Ärme machen  


			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal ich plane bergab ein paar hübsche langsame, lustige Trails einzuflechten!


gut so  aber ich will morgen wieder auffe Arbeit und net ins BGU


----------



## laufand (16. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, erst überall rumerzählen man wäre noch "Anfänger" und dann dicke Ärme machen
> 
> gut so  aber ich will morgen wieder auffe Arbeit und net ins BGU



Jo klar, erst dicke aufpumpen und am Berg ganz schnell Luft ablassen  

Downhills sind alle fahrbar, fahr grundsätzlich nicht schneller als mein Schutzengel fliegen kann (naja zumindestens meistens).


----------



## Babu (16. Juni 2004)

also bei mir kommt immer n 17ner schnitt zusatende, da ich erst noch 20km zur hohemark brauch und ich diese halt ziemlich schnell fahre.

komme auch, bin unübersehlich; kleiner 14jähriger steppke mit voitlbike und teamtrikot


----------



## laufand (17. Juni 2004)

Heh Jungs, hat richtig Spass gemacht    
Nach intensiver Behandlung im heimischen Sauerstoffzelt kann ich jetzt auch wieder klar durchatmen, röchel, Ihr seid schnell (oder ich langsam  ).

@mischuwi
Hoffe, Du hast Dich vom Sturz wieder erholt und hast keine bleibenden Schäden vom Baumkontakt.

@all:
Diese Woche ist's bei mir etwas knapp. Nächsten Di. könnte ich aber für ne kurze Feierabendrunde um 19:15 an der Hohemark sein! Wie schaut's aus?
Der Taunus hat noch mehr zu bieten!!!


CU

Andreas


----------



## mischuwi (17. Juni 2004)

Das war gestern ja echt eine extrem geniale Tour! So viele lecker TRails hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht vermutet. Mit einer gefestigten Fahrtechnik und gutem (Schlauch-)Material wäre es sogar noch netter gewesen!   Aber nächste Woche wird alles besser.

Bleibende Schäden habe ich denke ich nicht. Nur nen paar hautabschürfungen am Oberschenkel und nen 'winzigen' blauen Fleck an der Schulter. Das wird mich aber am Sonntag nicht bremsen, denke ich!   

Nächste Woche werde ich sicher wieder am Start sein, wenn das Wetter stimmt und ich mich von den Marathon-Strapazen erholt habe. (Ich kann aber noch nicht sagen, ob das am Di schon der FAll ist.   

In diesem Sinne bis nächste Woche
Michael


----------



## Babu (17. Juni 2004)

die tour gestern war ja echt pervers-geil, sabber.

unbedingt nochmal, bin jetzt richtig scharf aufs biken, also meldet euch wenn wieder ne tour ansteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (17. Juni 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> die tour gestern war ja echt pervers-geil, sabber.
> 
> unbedingt nochmal, bin jetzt richtig scharf aufs biken, also meldet euch wenn wieder ne tour ansteht


ganz meine Meinung, hat super Spass gemacht und die Stimmung war auch klasse. Allerdings war ich (und bin immer noch) ganz schön fertig.

@ Babu: falls du nochmal das Wort "Anfänger" mit dir in Verbindung bringen solltest giess ich dir dein Voitl mit Blei aus!

gruss, Wolfgang

ps hab fürn Sonntag was ins LMB gepostet!


----------



## Mr.Bredon (17. Juni 2004)

Was degegen, wenn ich mich gelegentlich mal dranhänge ?
Komme aus Friedrichsdorf und arbeite in Schwalbach.
Afterwork würde sich bei mir anbieten, da könnte ich das Bike ins Auto packen und auf dem Heinweg zur Hohenmark kommen...


----------



## Babu (17. Juni 2004)

super, kannst gerne kommen, sag ich jetzt einfach mal so.

wie würds bei euch denn am dienstag gegen 18.15 aussehen?

@ Lupo

mit nem bleigefülltem voitl-bike wär ich wenigstens bergab schneller  

was ist das LMB?


----------



## Google (18. Juni 2004)

Jooohh..

da meld ich mich einfach auch mal aussem Hanau-Thread. Wer ab und zu da rein schaut, hat ja sicherlich schon bemerkt, daß wir nicht nur in Hanau rumgurken. Wir sind da ziemlich flexibel. Soll heißen, daß auch ich ab und an mal gerne mit Euch ne Tour fahren würde. Seh gerne mal was Neues  

Jedenfalls werd ich Euch im Auge behalten und wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe, werd ich mich übern Thread einfach melden, vorausgesetzt es ist Ok für Euch und Ihr informiert hier auch immer schön über Eure geplanten Touren   

Ok für Euch ??? Ach was. Mir doch egal...Was wollt Ihr denn machen wenn ich Euch einfach andauern hinter her fahre     

@[email protected] LMB bedeutet Last-Minute-Biking...Da hat Lupo unter HU-Klein-Auheim ne Tour für den Sonntag reingesetzt zu der übrigens alle  Biker eingeladen sind


----------



## Lupo (18. Juni 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] Lupo
> 
> mit nem bleigefülltem voitl-bike wär ich wenigstens bergab schneller


und ich hätte wieder ne reelle Chance bergauf  

den Dienstag hab ich mir schon mal fett im Kalender angestrichen  

@Google: moin Frank  
@Mr.Bredon: ich bin einfach mal so Babu´s Meinung


----------



## laufand (18. Juni 2004)

Kann am nächsten Di. leider erst ab 19:15!! Ist das zu spät für Euch? Evtl. kann ich auch einfach später dazustossen!

@Lupo: Für Babu hab ich ne bessere Idee: Ich kauf mir ne Hundeleine und häng mich bergauf einfach dran!     
Sonntag klappt bei mir leider nicht. Werde mich stattdessen 55km lang in Kiedrich beim Rheingau-Marathon quälen.   

@Mr.Bredon, Google: Klar, je mehr desto besser   

@Babu: Mit Blei auch noch bergab schneller??? Bloss nicht


----------



## Fettsack (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
bin wieder einigermaßen hergestellt. Nachdem ich mir auf die spitzen Tour noch 2 Gläser Rotwein reingefegt habe, hat mein Magen bis in den frühen Morgen noch Kasachok mit mir getanzt. Einzelheiten spare ich mir an dieser Stelle.   

Ich bin jetzt noch nachhaltig begeistert, die von Andreas gewählte Strecke war weltklasse und hatte mit Sicherheit für jeden was zu bieten.   

Würde mich freuen, wenn Andreas am Dienstag wieder den Wegweiser übernimmt. Die Zeit sollten wir vielleicht nochmal absprechen. Vieleicht kann man sich ja irgendwo zw 18.15 (Babu) und 19.15 (Andreas) arrangieren.  ----Nachtrag: OK sehe gerade das ich zu langsam getippt habe.  

Grundsätzlich finde ich es überflüssig, wenn MTB`ler, die noch nicht an der Afterwork-Runde teilgenommen haben, großartig nachfragen, ob Mitfahren möglich ist. Ich denke, daß es sich hier um eine flexibele Einrichtung handelt, die allein schon aus beruflichen Gründen jedes einzelnen eine höhere Fluktuation mit sich bringt und somit jeder wilkommen ist.

So, jetzt esse ich noch ein paar magenschonende Zwiebäcke und wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.

Grüße Tim

P.S. Ach ja, wie sieht es Montag 18.30 Uhr aus. Ich wollte ganz gerne in den Wald.


----------



## Mr.Bredon (18. Juni 2004)

Super, dann nehm ich Euch mal beim Wort und tauche demnächst einfach mal auf.
Obs am Dienstag schon ist, weiß ich erst am Montag Abend (muß vielleicht kurzfristig auf Dienstreise)!
Danach hab ich dann 3 Wochen Urlaub   
(bin aber nur 1 Woche weg)
Werd den Threat einfach verfolgen und bei dann einfach auftauchen !
Wo genau ist eigentlich der Treffpunkt ?


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2004)

vielleicht tauche ich dann auch mal demnächst auf   
der em-spielplan lässt ab nächster woche wieder etwas längere ausflüge zu   

und ausserdem : wo ein lupo ist, darf ein fux ja nicht fehlen   

und dann gibts ja noch das jüngste ibc dimb racing team mitglied zu bewundern   

also gründe ohne ende, mal vorbeizuschauen. vielleicht schon am dienstag.

stay tuned ...


----------



## laufand (18. Juni 2004)

@wissefux: Fux + Lupo, gibt ja noch ein richtigen Raubtierzoo! 
Fährst Du eigentlich auch Kiedrich? Wie ist denn die Strecke so???

@Fettsack: Service-Manual für Deine Duke findest Du hier 
Gute Besserung noch, dabei hast Du den Rotwein doch nach der Tour getrunken. Wurde also nicht kräftig geschüttelt.   

@Mr. Bredon: Treffpunkt ist Parkplatz Hohemark (Beschreibung weiter oben)

Wegen Di: Wär klasse, wenn Ihr (solltet ihr vorher starten) mich so gegen 19:15 noch an der Hohemark aufsammeln würdet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (18. Juni 2004)

dann würd ich mal sagen treffen sich die, die schon um 18.15 können um 18,15 an der hohemark und die andern werden dann nacher bei der hohemark eingesammelt.



treffpunkt ist in jedem fall immer HOHEMARK in oberursel


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2004)

@laufand : ja, ich fahr kiedrich am sonntag. aber nur eine runde. bin die strecke vor 3 wochen mal abgefahren, bzw. habe es mit ein paar kumpels und meiner freundin versucht   

soweit wir uns sicher auf der strecke befanden, kann ich nur sagen, das sie recht schön ist, aber nicht sehr anspruchsvoll (fahrtechnisch gesehen). nur am schluß gibts einen netten downhill, der recht steil und etwas schwieriger ist. ist aber nur ein kurzes stück.

ansonsten macht höchstens das wetter schwierigkeiten   , so wie es wohl aussieht. wenns richtig regnet wird jede strecke schwer.


----------



## Babu (18. Juni 2004)

viel Glück


----------



## Cube04 (19. Juni 2004)

@ all....ich klinke mich mal etwas aus, da ich die nächsten 4 Wochen im Urlaub bin, und wahrschenlich nicht immer einen Internetzugang in der Nähe habe....also, viel Spaß, ride on, und ab August bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Mr.Bredon (21. Juni 2004)

So Leute, jetzt ist's klar. Bin morgen nicht dabei !
Ich les einfach weiter mt und schau mal, wenn's paßt.

Viel Spaß morgen !


----------



## Babu (21. Juni 2004)

Mr.Bredon schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, jetzt ist's klar. Bin morgen nicht dabei !
> Ich les einfach weiter mt und schau mal, wenn's paßt.
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen !




wer hätte denn morgen zeit?


----------



## laufand (21. Juni 2004)

Also ich stehe morgen (Di.) um 19:15 an der Hohemark. Diesmal mit  Verstärkung   

Vielleicht könnte man dann eine schöne Schleife (Sandplacken mit Singletrail, Limesweg, Herzberg, Trails runter Richtung Kirdorf und retour zur Hohemark - evtl. nochmal über Saalburg, Herzberg) fahren   

@Babu: Kiedrich lief super, aber die Beine fühlen sich doch noch etwas schwach an 
Waren übrigens insgesamt 4 IBC DIMP Racing Team Mitglieder am Start. Die Strecke war richtig genial, hoher Single-Trail-Anteil. Und die Downhills erst    


Andreas


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2004)

jo, kiedrich war cool   
die strecke hat deutlich gegenüber der von 2002 gewonnen    so macht es richtig spaß   

shice wetter da draussen   
ich werde das mit morgen abend also eher kurzfristig entscheiden. das wetter ist so verdammt unbeständig, dass ich meist nicht weit weg fahre, wenn ich überhaupt fahre.

schaun mer mal ...


----------



## Lupo (21. Juni 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ...shice wetter da draussen
> ich werde das mit morgen abend also eher kurzfristig entscheiden....schaun mer mal ...


  aber heut Aben war ja Abendrot, das lässt hoffen.
In dem Fall werd ich um 18:15 da sein aber bei dem, was laufand später noch vor hat sollten wir vorher nicht so dicke auftragen  gelle Babu!
die 1100hm von letzter Woche fand ich für ne Feierabendrunde eigentlich meht als ausreichend.

@laufand: dank für die Karte, jetzt weis ich wenigstens wo ich rumgedüst bin  

bis morsche, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettsack (22. Juni 2004)

Guten Morgen,

ich versuche heute auch um 18.15 Uhr am Parkplatz zu sein. Wenn mein Brötchengeber mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, komme ich auch um 19.15 Uhr zur Hohemark. Hier sind heute alle etwas    angespannt.  



Bis später
Tim


----------



## laufand (22. Juni 2004)

Stehe dann um 19:15 an der Hohemark. Wetter egal! 

Muss aber noch unbedingt meine rennenden Ralphs vom WE durch was Passenderes ersetzen, sonst wirds ne einzige Rutschpartie 

@Lupo: Bei meiner kleinen Runde sollten wir so auf ca. 400-500 gemütliche Höhenmeter kommen.  

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2004)

also momentan siehts ja ganz gut aus   

wenn ich komme, dann bin ich auf jeden fall pünktlich um 18.15 uhr am parkplatz hohe mark (da wo go crazy losfährt).
aber bitte nicht auf mich warten. wenn ich nicht da bin, komme ich entweder nicht oder habe eine panne. für letzteren fall hab ich ja dann noch ne stunde zeit, eine panne in aller ruhe zu beheben   

allerdings werde ich mich spätestens um 19.45 uhr wieder richtung heimat aufmachen, da ich noch einen wichtigen 20.45 uhr termin habe   

bis vielleicht heute abend ...


----------



## mischuwi (22. Juni 2004)

Werde auch mal sehen, ob ich noch vorbei komme. Meine neues Bike is eh noch pottendreckig von Biesenrode. Da macht ein bisschen Taunusschlamm über dem Harzschlamm auch nix mehr aus!   

Mal sehen, wann ich hier heute raus komme.


----------



## Babu (22. Juni 2004)

ok, bis gleich, ich fahre jetzt mal los.

bis nachher 
martin


----------



## Lupo (22. Juni 2004)

so nen paar kleine Regenschauer sind ja noch im Anmarsch aber ich bin um 18:15 dabei.
bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2004)

war ne nette runde gestern und das wetter hat auch gehalten   

vor allem der uphill zum sandplacken hat mir gefallen  

habs noch rechtzeitig zum anpfiff nach hause geschafft. schon lange habe ich mich beim downhill nicht mehr so verausgabt wie gestern   
so wären in kiedrich noch einige minuten drin gewesen   

wo seid ihr dann noch lang gefahren ? habt ihr die tour wie geplant fortgesetzt ?

gruß fux


----------



## Babu (23. Juni 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> war ne nette runde gestern und das wetter hat auch gehalten
> 
> vor allem der uphill zum sandplacken hat mir gefallen
> 
> ...




wir sind dann noch über ein paar schöne trails aufn herzberg und dann hübsche downhills ringsrum in richtung saalburg.

am ende hatte ich 60 km runter


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2004)

bei mir standen am ende 48 km und 880 hm auf dem tacho   

und einer der beiden schönen uphills schlug mit 27 % zu buche   

so, heut mach ich mal pause. ist mir zu stürmisch da draussen   

da bereite ich mich lieber seelich und moralich auf die entscheidungsschlacht heute abend vor   
mögen die macht mit uns sein   

ach ja, meine teamklamotten sind auch endlich da. muß ich gleich mal anprobieren


----------



## Babu (23. Juni 2004)

wie siehts morgen aus, hat irgendjemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## andy1 (24. Juni 2004)

Soo, war auch gestern unterwegs ab Hohemark, hab ganz vergessen bescheid zu sagen, vielleicht auch gut so.
Ein Kumpel aus DA hat sich (mit seinem Kumpel der ein paar 100 Meter von der Hohemark wohnt) angekündigt...

Sagt der erst 17 Uhr, dann 16.30... ich extra mit der Bahn da hoch um dann doch 40 Minuten zu warten + nochmal 10 bis er den Kumpel noch geholt hat.

Naja, die Tour zum feldberg und Altkönig war dann doch ganz gut und erst sogar noch trocken.
Bei dem Wind muss in der Nähe vom Fuchstanz ein Riesenbaum umgefallen sein, es hat erst einen Knack, dann ein langgezogenesFallgeräusch und einen Riesenrums gegeben, keine 100 Meter entfernt.

Auf der Abfahrt hats uns dann doch noch erwischt aber so schlimm war der Schauer dann doch nicht und nach Frankfurt rein wars auch wieder trocken.

Tja, und von Fußball brauch ich ja gar nicht zu reden... hat mich aber auch nicht so mega interessiert.
Schade nur dass dann auch die Witze darüber etwas abnehmen 

Aber lasst uns dann einfahc mal auf die Strassen-DM sowie die Grande Tour konzentrieren.
Der Film "Höllentour" war übrigens ganz gut, kann ich nur empfehlen. Im Kino in Frankfurt.


----------



## homburger (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo an alle,
bin gerade auf diese nette geschichte gestoßen und freue mich zu hören, dass aus meiner umgebung auch ein paar leute im taunus unterwegs sind. wohne erst seit april in bad homburg. ist der hohemark parkplatz weit von mir entfernt-also, mit dem rad natürlich-? habt ihr was dagegen, wenn ich mal mitfahre?

@fettsack
was für´n zufall! bin in kirchlinde geboren und in westrich aufgewachsen... wo bist du denn in do immer gefahren? hab das glück zwischenzeitlich in herdecke zu wohnen, da gibts ein bisschen wald!


----------



## Lupo (24. Juni 2004)

Hi Jungs  


			
				Babu schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts morgen aus, hat irgendjemand Zeit und Lust?


Lust hätte ich schon aber zeitlich wird das heut nix mit mir  

@homburger: nix dagegen, auf ein Westfalen mehr oder weniger kommt´s auch net an   Wenn man wüsste wo in HG du wohnst könnte ich dir auch sagen wie weit es bis zur Hohemark ist und wie du hinkommst.

@andy1: 50 min die Beine in Bauch stehen nervt schon ganz schön  
damit´s mit mir kein Stress deswegen gibt kriegt ihr jetz alle meine Mobilnr: 01715728800

bis bald, Wolfgang


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2004)

habe zwar zeit und lust, werde aber angesichts des doch noch sehr stürmischen wetters meine kreise eher im vordertaunus ziehen   

werde heute also nicht richtung hohe mark fahren ...


----------



## Babu (24. Juni 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> habe zwar zeit und lust, werde aber angesichts des doch noch sehr stürmischen wetters meine kreise eher im vordertaunus ziehen
> 
> werde heute also nicht richtung hohe mark fahren ...




ja hast recht, werd bei mir im hintertaunus a bissle rumgurke, hab nämlich am sonntag n rennen und kann mich dann individuell drauf vorberieten.

gruß

martin


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> ja hast recht, werd bei mir im hintertaunus a bissle rumgurke, hab nämlich am sonntag n rennen und kann mich dann individuell drauf vorberieten.
> 
> gruß
> 
> martin



dann viel erfolg beim rennen   
go for ibc   

hab übrigens meine klamotten. passen gut und sehen top aus, aber du kennst das ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (24. Juni 2004)

also, ich wohne in kirdorf und meine neue ultra coole special hessen 3d magic maps super karte (hab mich hier im wald auch schon verlaufen) sagt mir gerade, es seien ca. 8 km. auch, wenn ich nicht genau weiss, wo der parkplatz ist. sind nämlich nur wege und keine strassennamen auf der karte erkennbar. ich werde dann gleich mal zwischen 5 und 6 ´ne kleine runde über die saalburg zum sandplacken drehen, oder so... wer mag und in der nähe ist.
0177 6260692

ansonsten,
vielleicht dann bist demnächst.

gruss

sven


----------



## Fettsack (24. Juni 2004)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> @fettsack
> was für´n zufall! bin in kirchlinde geboren und in westrich aufgewachsen... wo bist du denn in do immer gefahren? hab das glück zwischenzeitlich in herdecke zu wohnen, da gibts ein bisschen wald!




Hi, in Dortmund fahre ich häufig Richtung Syburg, Bittermark, Schwerter Wald und Ardey.


Man man man, die machen mich zur Zeit beruflich fürchterlich lang. Konnte bei dem letzten Termin leider nicht.
Wenn ich heute keine Runde hinbekomme, fackel ich die Bude hier morgen ab!   

Wer ist heute dabei?

Grüße Tim


----------



## Fettsack (24. Juni 2004)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde dann gleich mal zwischen 5 und 6 ´ne kleine runde über die saalburg zum sandplacken drehen, oder so... wer mag und in der nähe ist.



Stop, da warst Du einen Tick schneller. Könnte heute um 18.30 an der Hohemark sein. Wie sieht es bei Dir aus?

Grüße Tim


----------



## homburger (25. Juni 2004)

@fettsack: entschuldige,war leider schon weg... 
heute ist es bei mir leider knapp. 
fahrt ihr vielleicht am montag? würde dann gerne mal mitfahren, wenn es geht. fährt hier sonst noch wer von kirdorf aus, friedrichsdorf, oder sonst wo in meiner nähe?

gruss

sven


----------



## Mr.Bredon (25. Juni 2004)

Ich komme aus Köppern, bin ab Mo aber Wochen im Urlaub.
Zunächst bin ich zwar zuhause, werde wohl aber eher tagsüber fahren...

Als Treffpunkt würde dich die Saalburg anbietn. Von dort aus über Sandplacken, Fuchstanz und Hohemark zurück zur Saalburg.


Gruß
Axel


----------



## homburger (25. Juni 2004)

@ Mr. Bredon:
werde gegen 5 ne kleine runde in dieser richtumg drehen. fährst du da zufällig auch?
ansonsten meld dich einfach wenn du wieder da bist, dann können wir vielleicht zusammen zur hohe mark fahren, oder mal ´ne runde von der saalburg aus.

gruss

sven


----------



## Mr.Bredon (25. Juni 2004)

@homburger:
bin heute um 5 garantiert noch auf der Arbeit !
Typisch letzter Tag vorm Urlaub !

Axel


----------



## homburger (25. Juni 2004)

@ Mr. Bredon
das ist doch erträglich, wenn es morgen in den urlaub geht. dann mal gute reise und bis später. falls du´s doch noch schaffst- meine nummer steht hier irgendwo.

bis denn

sven


----------



## Mr.Bredon (25. Juni 2004)

@homburger
Wir sind die nächsten 1,5 Wochen noch zuhause, aber viel unterwegs.
Aber vielleicht reichts ja noch für die eine andere Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (25. Juni 2004)

voll der chat... da scheint ja jemand im moment genauso begeistert vom arbeiten zu sein wie ich ;-)
naja, nicht arbeiten müssen ist doch schon urlaub, ob zuhaus, oder sonstwo.
wie gesagt, ich fahre unter der woche fast jeden tag. meld dich also einfach.

bis dann

sven


----------



## Fettsack (28. Juni 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

so, das Wetter ist perfekt, wer ist heute Abend dabei, das Wochenende etwas aus den Beinen zu treten?

Eine Runde ab 18.15 (oder später) halte ich für eine ausgezeichnete Idee.   

Treffpunkt wäre wieder der Parkplatz an der Hohemark - ist mir aber auch egal!


Grüße Tim


----------



## homburger (28. Juni 2004)

ich weiss immer noch nicht so genau, wie ich zur hohemark komme- muss ich mir gleich nochmal ansehen. wenn ich nicht komme, habe ich mich garantiert verfahren...
zeit und lust habe ich auf jeden fall mir eure runde mal anzuschauen- kenne mich hier im wald auch noch nicht so blendend aus!

gruss

sven


----------



## Babu (28. Juni 2004)

sorry,
bin heute nicht dabei, muss mich erst von meine gestrigen rennén mental und körperlich erholen  

aber morgen oder übermorgen wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Lupo (28. Juni 2004)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss immer noch nicht so genau, wie ich zur hohemark komme- muss ich mir gleich nochmal ansehen.
> gruss
> 
> sven


am einfachsten für ortsfremde (wenn auch net grad die kurze Variante): am Kirdorfer Bach entlang immer bergauf bis du auf einen breiten Weg mit der Markierung "Rotes +" triffst. Den nach links folgen bis Hohemark.

Ich bin heut abend nicht dabei *schwimmengeh* und morgen mach ich garnix ausser am Bike schrauben. Mittwoch könnte ich wieder.

Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## Babu (29. Juni 2004)

falls jemand interesse hat, kann er heute um 17.30 vor den eingang der saalburg kommen. werde mal ne kleine erkundungsrunde drehen.
morgen wär ich dabei, hab dann aber nur noch am donnerstag zeit, da ich am samstag noch ein rennen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (29. Juni 2004)

Will heute auch fahren. Aber das...



			
				Babu schrieb:
			
		

> ...heute um 17.30 vor den eingang der saalburg ...



...werde ich terminlich nicht schaffen! Wollte eigentlich so gg 18:00 hier starten. Also kann man sich entweder gg. 18:00 in F-City treffen oder halt ca. 18:15 an der Hohemark. Wollte eigentlich so ne schöne 'Hardcore-CC-Ichmussgleichkotzen-Runde' fahren. Bei guter Argumentation lasse ich mich von der Idee aber auch gerne wieder abbringen!   

Wer traut sich?


----------



## Lupo (29. Juni 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> ...morgen wär ich dabei,...


ok, dann lass uns für morgen was planen, von mir aus auch ab der Saalburg aber net vor 18:15.

hi mischuwi, das war fast zeitgleich


----------



## Babu (29. Juni 2004)

also, ich könnte gegen 18uhr an der hohemark sein, aber nur wenn wir gegen 21.30 wieder da wären.
soweit wie ich mithalten könnte, wäre ich auch für sone richtige 210 pulsrunde zu haben


----------



## Fettsack (29. Juni 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Will heute auch fahren. Aber das...
> ...werde ich terminlich nicht schaffen! Wollte eigentlich so gg 18:00 hier starten. Also kann man sich entweder gg. 18:00 in F-City treffen oder halt ca. 18:15 an der Hohemark.
> Wer traut sich?



Hi, bin heute dabei. Versuche um 18.15 an der Hohemark zu sein. Müßte eigentlich klappen.
Das mit der Hardcore-Tour sollten wir aber nochmal eingehend diskutieren.  

Habe gestern übrigens gestern versucht, die von Andreas geführte Tour abzufahren. Leider hat mich auf der letzten Abfahrt mein Orientierungssinn verlassen und ich mußte weitestgehend Waldautobahn fahren.

Also bis später
Grüße Tim


----------



## laufand (30. Juni 2004)

Hi Ihr Afterworker!!!

Ich wollte heute eine *gemütliche* Feierabendrunde machen. Ihr habt Euch ja schon gestern ausgetobt   da kann man's heute vielleicht etwas ruhiger angehen.

Dachte mir so um 18:00 Uhr (oder 18:15) ab Hohemark. Zunächst ein kleines Ründchen um den Altkönig, noch mal zurück zur Hohemark (meine Freundin gegen 19:15 Uhr aufsammeln - da könnten auch andere potentielle "Lateworker" noch hinzustossen) und dann beliebiges weiteres Programm...

Wer hat Lust???   

@Lupo: Kann leider am 3.7 an der Taunus-Tour nicht teilnehmen  schade

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (30. Juni 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wer hat Lust???
> 
> @Lupo: Kann leider am 3.7 an der Taunus-Tour nicht teilnehmen  schade
> ...


Hallo Jungs  
ich wär heut Abend dabei  
Was die Strecke betrifft würde ich gern *ganz gemütlich*  nochmal das Stück zwischen Kirdorf und Saalburg abfahrn.

bis später, Wolfgang


----------



## Google (30. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs
> ich wär heut Abend dabei
> Was die Strecke betrifft würde ich gern *ganz gemütlich*  nochmal das Stück zwischen Kirdorf und Saalburg abfahrn.
> 
> bis später, Wolfgang


Bist ja voll in den Vorbereitungen für den 03.07.04 so scheint es....) Wieviel sind wir eigentlich ??


----------



## Lupo (30. Juni 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Bist ja voll in den Vorbereitungen für den 03.07.04 so scheint es....) Wieviel sind wir eigentlich ??


also ich sach mal    die Teilnehmerzahl dürfte sich noch im einstelligen Bereich bewegen. Cool dassde mitkommst.   Ippie auch


----------



## mischuwi (30. Juni 2004)

Bin hoffentlich auch am Start (wenn nicht um 18:15, dann wenigstens um 19:15) und werde versuchen das Tempo hoch zu halten!   

Die ca. 43km und 950hm von gestern machen eher Lust auf mehr.   Allerdings muss auch bedacht werden, dass wir um 20:45Uhr einen wichtigen 'Mit-nem-Bier-vor-der-Glotze-sitz-Termin' haben! 

In diesem Sinne bis heute Abend


----------



## Fettsack (30. Juni 2004)

Bin heute auch gerne um 18.15 an der Hohemark mit dabei.
Wenn ich es nicht schaffe, stoße ich um 19.15 dazu.

Haben uns gestern übrigens am Altkönig die Karten gelegt. Bergab mit Tragen, tolle Sache! Da war die Route von Andreas doch etwas, ich sach mal, schöner.

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. Juni 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> also ich sach mal    die Teilnehmerzahl dürfte sich noch im einstelligen Bereich bewegen. Cool dassde mitkommst.   Ippie auch


Ich nehm den Michael mit.......und Ippie kommt auch !!


----------



## Brainingman (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen, 

werde auch versuchen, um 19:15 Uhr an der HoMa aufzutauchen... 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Fettsack (6. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammmen,

so, noch scheint die Sonne und ich debnke es ist an der Zei tmal wieder ein Ründchen in der Afterworkzeit zu drehen (in Dortmund sagt man in manchen Ecken "nacha Kloppe").


Wie sieht es bei Euch heute aus? Vor 18.15 kann ich leider nicht



Grüße Tim


----------



## Lupo (6. Juli 2004)

Fettsack schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen zusammmen,
> 
> so, noch scheint die Sonne und ich debnke es ist an der Zei tmal wieder ein Ründchen in der Afterworkzeit zu drehen (in Dortmund sagt man in manchen Ecken "nacha Kloppe").
> 
> ...



moinmoin,
gute Idee   nachdem unsere Taunustour am Samstag regelrecht abgesoffen ist hab ich schon Entzugserscheinungen   Also ich wär um 18:15 dabei, vielleicht kommt auch Martina mit.

Gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## Fettsack (6. Juli 2004)

Ist 18.30 Uhr an der Hohemark auch Ok?

Grüße Tim


----------



## Lupo (6. Juli 2004)

Fettsack schrieb:
			
		

> Ist 18.30 Uhr an der Hohemark auch Ok?
> 
> Grüße Tim


Nööööööö,  ist scho in Ordnung  ist ja lang hell


----------



## Babu (6. Juli 2004)

ok, juhu,
werde auch kommen, konnte ja leider beim letzten mal wegen kettenproblemen nicht. jetzt hab ich aber ne 30 euronen superkette die was taugt.

freu
martin


----------



## laufand (6. Juli 2004)

@all

Bei Mecki und mir klappts heute leider nicht 

Aber vielleicht am Donnerstag?

CU

Andreas


----------



## blackbike__ (6. Juli 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> moinmoin,
> gute Idee   nachdem unsere Taunustour am Samstag regelrecht abgesoffen ist hab ich schon Entzugserscheinungen   Also ich wär um 18:15 dabei, vielleicht kommt auch Martina mit.
> 
> Gruss, Wolfgang




schade, da gibts mal weibliche verstärkung für mich und wir sind nicht dabei  

aber vielleicht klappts ja donnerstag (bis dahin haben sich dann auch meine beine von der sonntagstour erholt, der fux hat uns ja wirklich jeden fiesen und steilen anstieg im ganzen taunus hochgejagt   und mich auch noch meines standardargumentes "äääh, mit hardtail is das jetzt aber wirklich nicht fahrbar" beraubt   

bis bald, euch allen viel spass heute abend   lg, mecki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. Juli 2004)

Hei, ich bin's mal wieder vom Hanau-Thread  Ich les immer intensiv was bei Euch so an Touren los ist...Ich wollt ja mal mitfahrn. Leider sind die immer sehr kurzfristig und auch relativ spät. 

Wenn Ihr mal 2 -3 Tage im voraus was planen würdet, dann könnt ich mich drauf einstellen und mein Bike, etc.  schon mit auf die Arbeit (Sachsenhausen) bringen und direkt in den Taunus fahren  Von der Uhrzeit wäre 18:00 Uhr 18:15 genehm aber ich glaub da haben einige Probleme von Euch  Oder täusch ich mich und es würde mit ein paar Tagen Vorlauf klappen ????

Ich weiß ich stell da viele Forderungen, würd aber eben mal gerne mit Euch fahrn.....Ich würd ja konkret mal einen Tag vorschlagen aber nächste Woche mach ich von Mo-Mi nur Grundlage, am WE wär dann wieder ne 1000 Hm Plus geplant. Ich meld mich einfach mal die Woche drauf...Vielleicht klappts ja   

Übrigens: Am Samstags hab ich ne Tour auffem Hahnenkamm vor. Ich und hoffentlich noch ein paar Jungs vom Thread schaffen es noch vor unser geplantes Grillen am gleichen Tag ne ordentliche Tour von wenigstens 1100 Hm zu absolvieren . Wenn Ihr Lust habt macht doch einfach mit  Es Als Startzeit zeichnet sich 10:00 Uhr an der Killianusbrücke in Mainflingen ab. 

Und noch mal Übrigens  Der ein oder andere hat bestimmt schon mitbekommen, daß wir im Januar 05 seeeehr günstig nach Mallorca zum biken fahren ( 27.01. - 31.01 ) Wenn sich von Euch noch Zwei interessieren, schau ich mal nach freien Flugplätzen und einem freien Zimmer in unserem Hotel. Die Kosten bleiben deuuuutlich unter 300 Euro   Schaut einfach mal die letzten drei, vier Seiten in unseren Thread...Wer Interesse hat einfach melden...Je mehr desto fun   

Grüße Google


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2004)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> aber vielleicht klappts ja donnerstag (bis dahin haben sich dann auch meine beine von der sonntagstour erholt, der fux hat uns ja wirklich jeden fiesen und steilen anstieg im ganzen taunus hochgejagt   und mich auch noch meines standardargumentes "äääh, mit hardtail is das jetzt aber wirklich nicht fahrbar" beraubt



ich kann dich beruhigen, mecki : das waren längst nicht alle steilanstiege   
muß mir doch ein paar fürs nächste mal aufheben   
und es waren auch nur die im vordertaunus   , jenseits des feldberges kenn ich mich zu wenig aus. aber ich könnte wetten, dass es auch dort noch jede menge schöne rampen gibt   
und zu deiner verteidigung bezüglich hardtail sei gesagt, dass sich solche anstiege nach meinen erfahrungen tatsächlich besser mit einem fully fahren lassen.
was aber nicht heißt, das es mit nem hardtail nicht geht. meines ist wohl einfach speziell am hinterrad zu schwer. die rohloff zieht immer gewaltig nach unten    

so heute ist wohl ne wettertechnische pause angesagt. es soll am abend ja gewitter geben   
aber vielleicht bin ich morgen dann mal wieder dabei.

und für sonntag stell ich vielleicht noch ne nette tour zusammen und poste die mal hier im "lmb".


----------



## Lupo (7. Juli 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber vielleicht am Donnerstag?
> 
> CU
> 
> Andreas



Jipp, mogen wär ich wieder dabei    (und Martina vielleicht   )
Startzeit 18:30   wer kommt noch mit?

Gestern sind wir´s recht gemütlich angegangen. Diesmal hat ja auch ein Antreiber mit rasierten Beinen gefehlt   Tim hatte noch seinen Kumpel Ulf mitgebracht und Martin war auch dabei. Die Runde ging über Altkönig zum Fuchstanz, am Windeck vorbei auf den Feldberg, runter zur Weilquelle, dann am Sandplacken vorbei zurück (den kennt ihr ja vom hochfahren)  zur Hohemark.

@google: hmmmmmmm langfristige Dispo ist schwierig, das geht eigentlich immer ziemlich spontan hier, aber wenn einer seine Bikeabsicht erklärt findet sich meist (hoffentlich auch morgen  ) ein Mitfahrer ein.

bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## laufand (8. Juli 2004)

Sollte sich dieses  :kotz: Wetter noch etwas bessern, wären Mecki und ich heute Abend für ne kleine Regenerationsrunde an der Hohemark. 18:30 Uhr ginge in Ordnung, Lupo. 

Bei schlechtem Wetter aber lieber nicht (jaja, bin ein bekennendes Weichei  ) - will nicht total durchgeweicht werden.

@Google: Wie Lupo bereits sagte, mit der Planung ist das immer etwas schwierig... Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Fettsack (8. Juli 2004)

@Lupo

Du hast recht, die Runde am Dienstag war wirklich unter der Kategorie "Feierabend" zu sehen.   Aber trotzdem habe ich wieder neue Strecken kennengelernt die ich spitze fand (besonders zum Feldbergkastell hinunter).

Heute bin ich leider nicht dabei, arbeitstechnisch wird mir hier z. Z. der Hosenboden stramm gezogen.
Ich hätte aber Lust am Freitag noch etwas hier zubleiben und eine Runde zu drehen, bevor ich ins WE nach Dortmund fahre. Wie sieht es da bei Euch?

Grüße Tim


----------



## mischuwi (8. Juli 2004)

Bei einer Schönwetterrunde heute Abend wäre ich um 18:30 wohl dabei, wenn ich hier pünktlich weg komme.

Morgen allerdings muss ich schonmal absagen! Es gibt halt Leute, die einen etwas längeren Heimweg haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (8. Juli 2004)

kann heut abend leider nicht, hab die letzte bandprobe vorm konzert am samstag.
schade

martin


----------



## yakko (8. Juli 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer Schönwetterrunde heute Abend wäre ich um 18:30 wohl dabei, wenn ich hier pünktlich weg komme.
> 
> Morgen allerdings muss ich schonmal absagen! Es gibt halt Leute, die einen etwas längeren Heimweg haben!



Wo soll es denn 18:30 losgehen?
Wäre evtl. dabei, irgendwann muss ich doch auch mal wieder fahren.


yakko


----------



## Lupo (8. Juli 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Wo soll es denn 18:30 losgehen?
> Wäre evtl. dabei, irgendwann muss ich doch auch mal wieder fahren.
> 
> 
> yakko


am Parkplatz Oberursel - Hohemark: einfach die A661 Richtung Königstein, O.Ursel-Hohemark raus, im Kreisel die 2. raus und rechts auf den Parkplatz.


----------



## yakko (8. Juli 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> am Parkplatz Oberursel - Hohemark: einfach die A661 Richtung Königstein, O.Ursel-Hohemark raus, im Kreisel die 2. raus und rechts auf den Parkplatz.



ok, finde ich schon. Mit Fahrrad war ich ja schon ein paar mal da.
Was sagst du als Eingeborener zu dem Wetter? Hält es?


----------



## laufand (8. Juli 2004)

@yakko: Treffpunkt (wie immer   ) an der Hohemark
Uppps, Lupo war schneller !!!

@Babu: was spielst Du denn??? Ich dachte immer, wer so schnell ist kann keine Zeit für andere Interessen haben    

@Fettsack: Schade, hoffe, Du hast wenigstens ein paar Lederhosen bei der Arbeit an 
Am Freitag klappts bei mir wohl leider nicht.

@Lupo: Drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass das Wetter so bleibt.   Kommt Martina mit? 

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (8. Juli 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> ok, finde ich schon. Mit Fahrrad war ich ja schon ein paar mal da.
> Was sagst du als Eingeborener zu dem Wetter? Hält es?


naja, sagen wirs mal so: 
besonders stauben tut´s heut bestimmt nicht  http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/dt_radar.php




			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt Martina mit?


glaub ich net


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2004)

was macht ihr hier alle online ? ihr solltet längst auf dem weg zur hohen mark sein   

mir ist das heute wettermässig zu weit vom trockenen heim entfernt. sieht zwar derzeit noch gut aus, aber ist ne sehr unsichere wetterlage mit gewittern uns so.
wenn ich fahre, dann nur hier in der gegend. gibt ja gleich bei mir ums eck ein paar nette anstiege, gelle


----------



## mischuwi (8. Juli 2004)

tja, bei mir wirds wohl doch eher 19:00. Wenn noch einer so lange "auf maloche"  is, kann er sich gerne (bei trockenheit) anschließen!

Und jetz: feia-aaaamd!


----------



## yakko (8. Juli 2004)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht, komme nicht von Arbeit los. Dazu darf ich heute RMV benutzen


----------



## Babu (8. Juli 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @yakko: Treffpunkt (wie immer   ) an der Hohemark
> Uppps, Lupo war schneller !!!
> 
> @Babu: was spielst Du denn??? Ich dachte immer, wer so schnell ist kann keine Zeit für andere Interessen haben
> ...




bin "leidenschaftlicher" e-gitarren rocker    . und hab eben am samstag n gig(konzert) bei ner bürgerehrung auf ner bühne von 12*12m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (12. Juli 2004)

hat jemand von euch lust heut ne allwetter-tour mitzumachen. bin heut ganz heiß aufs biken


----------



## mischuwi (12. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe mich gestern schon im Deister (Hannover) eingesaut.   Und deswegen ist heute ein bisschen Bike-Service angesagt. (Gabel und Kette pflegen, Innenlager festziehen, Reifen wechseln, ...)

Morgen is aber 'Afterworkbiken meets EppsteinMarathon' angesagt. Da bin ich dann auf jeden Fall dabei. Schießlich sollte man den 'Team-Heim-Vorteil' nutzen so gut es geht!


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2004)

also ich bin heute wahrscheinlich ab 18.30 uhr an der gundelhard unterwegs, wenn überhaupt   
ich hab so langsam die schnauze voll mit dem wetter        :kotz:


----------



## Babu (12. Juli 2004)

och bitte, bitte

ich hab keine lust auf sone langweilige solotour auf der man immer denkt wann ist endlich dieser anstieg zu ende


----------



## laufand (12. Juli 2004)

Hi Jungs,

also ich werde es diese Woche mal etwas langsamer angegen 

Werde am Sa. aber auch in Eppstein antreten, allerdings nur die 20km-Runde (jaja, ich weiss: lächerlich). Fühle mich aber z.Zt. so schlapp und das Wetter finde ich auch zum :kotz:. 

Also viel Spass beim Training und man sieht sich am Samstag!!! 

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> och bitte, bitte
> 
> ich hab keine lust auf sone langweilige solotour auf der man immer denkt wann ist endlich dieser anstieg zu ende



dann mach dich weg vom pc und radle mal richtung kelkheim   bis du das gefunden hast, bin ich zu hause und wir können zusammen fahren.
bin halt heute kurzfristig verabredet mit nem biker aus hofheim, der sich hier nicht auskennt, weil er nur z.z. beruflich hier ist.

aber wir sehen uns dann wahrscheinlich morgen und allerspätestens am samstag zum race


----------



## Lupo (12. Juli 2004)

Hi Jungs,
bei mir läuft heut bikemässig nix. Wenn ich schon nass werden muss kann ich ja gleich ins Schwimmbad gehen.
Ansonsten muss man halt mal sehen wies Wetter wird. 
Für den nächsten Sonntag hab ich ne Tour (60km 1300hm) im Odenwald ab Fürth geplant, wird auch noch ins LMB gestellt. Also wer Lust hat...

bis denne,

Wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (13. Juli 2004)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@[email protected] mit Sonntag hört sich gut an. Ich bin dabei, sofern es keine Hunde regnet. Mal paar hm machen.

@[email protected] das nächste mal bin ich auch an der Hohemark dabei auf einer Feierabendrunde

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Fettsack (14. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen, wie sieht es heute bei Euch aus?
Ich könnte ab 18.30 Uhr an der Hohemark stehen.

Hatte gestern keinen I-Net Anschluß und bin daher 40 km alleine durch den Wald gegurkt- war ein bisschen langweilig.

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (14. Juli 2004)

Bin dabei!

Aber 18:30 is nen bisschen knapp (wie sich gestern herausgestellt hat) (vielen dank nochmal für's warten!   ). Wäre daher eher für ca. 19:00 Uhr treffen. Kannst dann ja schon ne Runde fahren, wenn's dir zu öde wird so lange zu warten. (Einmal Altkönig und zurück sollte doch machbar sein!   )


----------



## Lupo (14. Juli 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> ...(Einmal Altkönig und zurück sollte doch machbar sein!   )


 moin,
schön, dassde einen  drangehängt hast, sonst würde ich jetzt glauben, du meinst es ernst  

Wenn ich heut dabei bin dann schon um 18:30, hängt aber vom Wetter ab. Angeblich solls ja besser werden. Also schau mer mal.....

@ippie: wie siehts aus?

Wolfgang


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber 18:30 is nen bisschen knapp (wie sich gestern herausgestellt hat) (vielen dank nochmal für's warten!   )



wir haben doch nicht gewartet    wir sind schon mal eine runde im renntempo gefahren, bis du da warst    

heute kann ich leider nicht. morgen bin ich aber sicher nochmal im gebiet des taunustrails unterwegs. muß nochmal den netten downhill finden, damit ich endlich weiss, wo der anfängt und wie ich dahin komme. dann kann ich den auch mal in meine touren einbauen und muß nicht bis zum nächsten taunus-trails warten. gestern hab ich es wieder verpennt, mir den einstieg zu merken


----------



## laufand (14. Juli 2004)

Morgäähhnn,

ich wollte heute mal wieder bei Go-Crazy mitfahren. Bin also nicht dabei. Hoffe ein paar nette neue Trails zu entdecken 

@Lupo: Mecki und ich werden am Sonntag mit ein paar Bekannten in Heidelberg rumfahren. Sonst wären wir in Fürth auch dabei 

Bis demnächst und ggfs. CU in Eppstein

Andreas


----------



## Ippie (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Tour heute abend ist bei mir ebenfalls wetterabhängig. Ich muß nur noch klären, ob ich 18:30 Uhr schaffe. Aber Ihr hört später nochmal von mir

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Fettsack (14. Juli 2004)

19.00 ist für mich auch etwas streßfreier.

Bin um 19.00 da.

@Lupo
Dann kannst Du ja nochmal kurz zum Altkönig hochjubel   

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (14. Juli 2004)

Mahlzeit,

also, ich bin heute um 18:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Babu (14. Juli 2004)

hallösche,
bin heut um 19 uhr auch dabei.

@wissefux

hättest du vielleicht morgen lust mit mir zusammen nochmal den downhill zu suchen, dann kann ich mir nochmal ne ideallinie zum runterfahren suchen


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> @wissefux
> 
> hättest du vielleicht morgen lust mit mir zusammen nochmal den downhill zu suchen, dann kann ich mir nochmal ne ideallinie zum runterfahren suchen



können wir gerne machen, wenn das wetter mitspielt und es nicht regnet. warten wir mal morgen mittag ab.
du solltest deinen papa auch zum biken motivieren, dann muß er nicht immer auf dich warten   

viel spaß heute abend ...


----------



## Lupo (14. Juli 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> also, ich bin heute um 18:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark.
> 
> ...


ok, ich auch  

@laufand: wo in HD startet ihr? vielleicht könnt ihr unsere Tour ab Weinheim mitfahren?

Wolfgang


----------



## Babu (14. Juli 2004)

@lupo
vielleicht kannste ja mal deine kamera mitnehmen, oder?


----------



## Brainingman (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bin um 19:00 Uhr auch "am Start".

Bis denne!


----------



## Babu (17. Juli 2004)

juhu, bin in eppstein in meiner altersklasse 1. geworden und gesamt 13. von knappen 70. bin super froh und freudig     

bin jetzt erstmal für knappe 3 wochen in kiel bei meinen g. eltern und werd nen segelkurs machen, aber des bike nehm ich trotzdem mit.

gruß

martin


----------



## Cube04 (17. Juli 2004)

Servus Afterwork-Biker!
Ich klinke mich jetzt wieder ein...wow...hier im Thread tut sich ja was....stark!  
Bin ab Anfang August wieder in Frankfurt zurueck....dann moechte ich mich euch einmal anschliessen. 
Aber zuvor fahre ich zur Tour de France    
Bis dann und have fun,
CUBE04


----------



## Ippie (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Glückwunsch zur guten Platzierung.   Hörte ich am Mittwoch nicht was von- ich bin nicht gut drauf? Besser als einen ersten Platz geht nicht. Also warst Du doch gut dabei. Viel Spaß beim segeln

Volker


----------



## Sakir (21. Juli 2004)

nanü, 

ganz schön ruhig hier geworden ))

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (21. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> nanü,
> 
> ganz schön ruhig hier geworden ))
> 
> Michael


hmmmmmmmmmm..
entweder man ist in urlaub  , erholt sich noch von eppstein   oder wartet auf konstruktive vorschläge z.b. für morgen


----------



## Sakir (21. Juli 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> oder wartet auf konstruktive vorschläge z.b. für morgen


Ahoi, 
o.k. ich fang mal an   

12:15-14:00 Standesamt (als Trauzeuge)
14:00-17:00 Kaffee und Kuchen
18:00-........ Polterabend (ca.150-200 Gäste)

ich würde sagen, ich habe morgen keine Zeit zum Radeln ))

nee, mal im Ernst, es werden wohl etliche im Urlaub sein !


Michael


----------



## Lupo (21. Juli 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> o.k. ich fang mal an
> 
> 12:15-14:00 Standesamt (als Trauzeuge)
> ...


dann entführ halt die braut, z.b. zur hohemark und nehms bike miit.


----------



## Ippie (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir wird es auch nichts. Meine Frau hat heute schon einen Termin und bis 19:45 Uhr packen wir es wohl nicht.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## mischuwi (27. Juli 2004)

So, damit sich hier mal wieder was tut, sage ich mal, dass ich heute Abend gerne 800-1000hm reißen will! 

Vor allem die 'Keiler-Biker' sollten sich diese Trainigngsmöglichkeit nicht entgehen lassen!   

Wenn alles so läuft, wie ich plane werde ich so gg 18:30 an der Hohemark sein. Wer noch?


----------



## Ippie (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

gute Idee mit heute Abend. Ich bin dabei! 18:30 Uhr Hohemark

bis denn

Volker


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2004)

in welche richtung fahrt ihr denn ?
18.30 uhr hohe mark schaffe ich heute wohl nicht. könnte mich aber eventuell später am fuchstanz oder so anschliessen.

bin mir aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig, gestern abend war ich nicht sonderlich motiviert. mal schauen wie es heute abend um meine motivation bestellt ist.

will ja schließlich für den keiler bike trainieren. aber man darf es auch kurz vorher nicht übertreiben, sonst ist am sonntag die luft raus. momentan hab ich so das gefühl, als bräuchte ich eher mal nen ruhetag, und das bei dem wetter


----------



## mischuwi (27. Juli 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> 18.30 uhr hohe mark schaffe ich heute wohl nicht. könnte mich aber eventuell später am fuchstanz oder so anschliessen.



Ja, das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein sich am Fuchstanz zu treffen. Da war ich auch schon oft genug, dass ich das wiederfinde.  Allerdings kann ich schlecht einschätzen, wie lange man braucht.   30Min??? Oder man macht noch nen Schlenker über den Altkönig und nimmt die letzten 150hm auch noch mit.


----------



## Fettsack (27. Juli 2004)

Bin auch um 18.30 dabei!
Da ich äh.. die letzten Tage nicht so richtig diszipliniert verbracht    habe, wird es zwar grausam, aber was soll`s?!

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2004)

also ne entweder bin ich so gegen 19.00 uhr am fuxtanz oder eben nicht.
mischuwi kennt mich ja, da dürfte nix schiefgehen


----------



## Lupo (27. Juli 2004)

Fettsack schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da ich äh.. die letzten Tage nicht so richtig diszipliniert verbracht    habe, wird es zwar grausam, aber was soll`s?!
> 
> Grüße Tim


Aha! hast wohl den Weg zum Homburger Brauhaus gefunden  

Bei mir wird´s nix mit heut Abend   hab mich jetzt ganz auf Mittwoch eingestellt und heut langt´s nur für meine Hausrunde nach Bad Vilbel.

viel Spass, Wolfgang


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2004)

sieht so aus, als könnte ich hohe mark 18.30 schaffen   

und weg ...


----------



## mischuwi (28. Juli 2004)

Nachdem die Runde gestern ja recht locker war will ich heute noch nen Nachschlag!   

Also 18:30 Hohemark wird angepeilt.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2004)

du hast doch das tempo vorgegeben     
also bitte jetzt nicht    

wie weit seit ihr noch gekommen ?

also ich fahre diese woche nicht mehr soviel. muß mich etwas schonen. sonntag ist schließlich race-day


----------



## mischuwi (28. Juli 2004)

Am Ende hatte ich 23,99km und 705hm auf der Uhr (und nen 121er Pulsschnitt). Aber sowas hatte ich ja auch vor. Bergauf möglichst schön locker im 160er-Bereich. Wollte mich auch nicht beschweren, dass irgendjemand zu langsam gefahren ist.   

Heute hätte ich dann Ähnliches vor. (Vllt nen Tick schneller.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettsack (28. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ich schreibe Euch aus der Untersuchungshaft, nachdem ich gestern diversen Spinnern, die maßgeblich dazu beigetragen haben, daß ich nicht kommen konnte, noch 17" Monitore auf den Kopf gesteckt und angeschaltet habe.

Bin am späteren Abend dann noch 30km gefahren, habe Euch aber leider nicht mehr gefunden. Trotzdem Danke fürs warten.  

Heute kann ich leider nicht - viel Spaß

Grüße Tim


----------



## Lupo (28. Juli 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Heute hätte ich dann Ähnliches vor. (Vllt nen Tick schneller.)



Hallo zusammen,
wir, d.h. miss marple und ich sind heut Abend (ca.18:00) auch an der Hohemark. Allerdings hat Martina nen gewaltigen Trainingsrückstand, dass wir dein Tempo nicht wirklich mithalten können


----------



## laufand (28. Juli 2004)

Hi Zusammen!

Ja, ich lebe noch  
Allerdings werden blackbike und ich werden heute Abend mit GO-Crazy ne gemütlich Runde fahren. Schließlich wollen auch wir die IBC-Fahnen beim Keiler hochhalten und müssen deshalb diese Woche etwas softer reintreten. D.h. diese Woche wirds mit Afterwork eher schlecht aussehen 

Aber man sieht sich ja (zumindest die meisten) in Wombach 

Und nächste Woche siehts hoffentlich besser aus ...

Ride on,

Andreas


----------



## Sakir (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte nur mal sagen, das ich nun meine doofe Spätschicht vorrüber habe und wenn ihr nächste Woche eine Runde dreht, werde ich sehr gerne mitkommen !

Michael


----------



## Lupo (2. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wollte nur mal sagen, das ich nun meine doofe Spätschicht vorrüber habe und wenn ihr nächste Woche eine Runde dreht, werde ich sehr gerne mitkommen !
> 
> Michael


schön!   
ich denke am Mittwoch bin ich / wir auch wieder dabei.

@ ippie: wär doch auch ne schöne "Nachbelastung" fürn Keiler


----------



## Ippie (2. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Mittwoch dabei. Ich will nur noch die Cassette wechseln.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Sakir (2. August 2004)

Ahoi


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> schön!
> ich denke am Mittwoch bin ich / wir auch wieder dabei.


wunderschön, wird auch zeit, das ich mit euch mal wieder radel ))
Kann ich eventuell zu dir Heim kommen, das ich dann mit dem Auto hinter dir herfahren kann, dann spar ich mir das SUCHEN *ggg*

Michael

P.S. ich FREU mich TIERISCH


----------



## Lupo (3. August 2004)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi
> 
> wunderschön, wird auch zeit, das ich mit euch mal wieder radel ))
> Kann ich eventuell zu dir Heim kommen, das ich dann mit dem Auto hinter dir herfahren kann, dann spar ich mir das SUCHEN *ggg*
> ...



kein Problem   wann wollen wir eigentlich starten  ich wär für irgendwas zwischen 18:00 und 18:30. bzw ne halbe std früher bei mir wegen hinterherfahren.

Wolfgang


----------



## Fettsack (5. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

wie sieht es heute bei Euch aus? Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde ab 18.30?


Grüße Tim


----------



## mischuwi (5. August 2004)

Joa! Aber nur, wenn du nen extra-Ersatzschlauch für mich einsteckst!   

Hatte gestern ZWEI Pannen!!!!   Erst nen Durchschlag und dann ist knapp 1,1km vor dem Ziel auch noch der Ersatzschlauch ohne erkennbaren Grund geplatzt! (ca. 4mm Riss auf der Innenseite   ) Also hieß es über einen km schieben bis zur Hohe Mark.  

Bin denn so gg. 18:30 da! Bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (10. August 2004)

was´n hier los  
schon Dienstag und noch keiner was gepostet.
Ippie Sakir Miss Marple und ich planen heut Abend eine stark singletraillastige   Runde. Start wäre um 18:00 an der Hohemark und wer will kann sich gern anschliessen.


----------



## mischuwi (10. August 2004)

Nach der HM-Bolzerei (1142 an der Zahl) von gesteren wäre ich für eine Spaß-Runde durchaus zu haben.

Ich hoffe, dass ich die angepeilte Startzeit schaffe. Entweder bin ich also gg. 18:00 an der Hohemark oder ihr braucht auch nicht zu warten. Ich werde aber mein Bestes geben vor Ort zu erscheinen.


----------



## Lupo (10. August 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der HM-Bolzerei (1142 an der Zahl) von gesteren wäre ich für eine Spaß-Runde durchaus zu haben..


wo seid ihr denn da wieder rumgeheitzt?


			
				mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass ich die angepeilte Startzeit schaffe. Entweder bin ich also gg. 18:00 an der Hohemark oder ihr braucht auch nicht zu warten. Ich werde aber mein Bestes geben vor Ort zu erscheinen.


Jo, mach das und nehm genug Ersatzschläuche mit  und falls du später kommst ruf mich an. Bis zum Feldberg haste uns allemal eigeholt.


----------



## mischuwi (10. August 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wo seid ihr denn da wieder rumgeheitzt?



1x Altkönig
2x Sandplacken
2x Gr. Feldberg

Schön war das nicht!    Deswegen heute lieber etwas entspannter.

P.S.: Hatte gestern auch schon ZWEI Schläuche mit!   Die bleiben jetzt vorerst auch im Rucksack! Und so ne schöne Pumpe, wie Laufand eine hat will ich mir auch noch bestellen. Sischer is halt sischer!


----------



## Babu (10. August 2004)

hallöche bin wieder da.

habt ihr schon irgendwas für mittwoch geplant? falls es euch recht ist könnten wir uns ja so gen 18.30 an der hohemark treffen. von mir aus auch früher, ich hab ja ferien  .

gruß

martin


----------



## Brainingman (10. August 2004)

...18:00 Uhr ist aber gemein früh. 

Wenn ich´s schaffe, bin ich auch an der HoMa, Chancen stehen aber eher gering und ich gondel dann alleine weiter, evtl. treff ich Euch ja unterwegs. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ippie (10. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin heute um 18:00 Uhr an der Hohemark

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Lupo (10. August 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> hallöche bin wieder da.
> 
> habt ihr schon irgendwas für mittwoch geplant? falls es euch recht ist könnten wir uns ja so gen 18.30 an der hohemark treffen. von mir aus auch früher, ich hab ja ferien  .
> 
> ...


und, kannste jetzt den doppelten Palstek?

fahr doch heut mit, morgen solls angeblich gewittern und regnen.

@brainingman: ich will eigentlich den Roten Punkt hoch zum Sandpl. und dann weiter zum Feldberg. Dürfte doch kein Problem für dich sein uns(vorallem mich) einzuholen. Oder ruf mich an: 0171 572 88 00 dann sag ich dir wo wir sind.


----------



## Babu (10. August 2004)

sorry, konnte heut nicht und werde morgen auch nicht können. der wtterbericht hat vorrausgesagt, dass morgen über 170 sternschnuppen in der stunde vom himmel rieseln sollen, dass muss ich mir mit meinen freunden reinziehen. und voher müssen wir noch ne bohle machen und die zelte aufbauen.
aber freitag wär genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (11. August 2004)

Oh Mann! Das war ja gestern ein Feuerwerk von besten Trails! Ich bin immer noch ganz high    ! Wer immer das nächste mal mit mir fährt wird sich auf dieser Tour wiederfinden. War echt der Hammer. Riesenlob an unseren 'wölfischen' Guide!   

Kann mir einer nochmal bitte die Tourdaten durchgeben (km, hm) mein Compi hat wegen Wassereinbruch leider nichts bei sich behalten können.    Funzt aber jetzt zum Glück wieder!

P.S.: Watt bin ich froh, dass ich nicht schon wieder der mit dem platten Hinterrad war.


----------



## Ippie (11. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern wirklich der Hammer gewesen. Sogar noch besser als letzte Woche. Nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei.  

@[email protected] hier mal die Tourdaten als Anhang

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Babu (12. August 2004)

so, hab mir gestern endlich ein neuen dämpfer spendiert.
jetzt bin ich um so mehr motiviert, heut ein ründchen im taunus zu drehen. falls ihr noch nicht geplant habt könnte man sich ja vielleicht so gegen 18.30 treffen.

gruß

martin


----------



## Lupo (12. August 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> so, hab mir gestern endlich ein neuen dämpfer spendiert.
> jetzt bin ich um so mehr motiviert, heut ein ründchen im taunus zu drehen. falls ihr noch nicht geplant habt könnte man sich ja vielleicht so gegen 18.30 treffen.
> 
> gruß
> ...


Doch, ist schon was geplant, jedenfalls was Ippie, (mischuwi  ) und mich angeht. ->>touren rund um hanau
Wird aber mehr so ne gemütliche Runde mit  Einkehr in Äpplerkneipe   und Rückfahrt bei Mondschein  
Natürlich kannste gern mitkommen (S-Bahn zu mir) und die Logisik wie wir dich wieder in dein Taunusdorf zurückverfrachten kriegen wir auch noch gebacken  

Wolfgang


----------



## Babu (12. August 2004)

mmmmhhhh, naja wann wolltet ihr denn los?
ich hab nur keine ahnung wie ich zu euch kommen soll. ich bin halt nicht so ein profi-zug-fahrer der jeden tag mit der bahn zur schule und zurück fährt. aber sonst würde nichts dagegen sprechen.


----------



## Babu (12. August 2004)

aber falls jemand anders lust zu ner altbewährten afterworkrunde hat, dann würd ich diese bevorzugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (12. August 2004)

Also mich könnt ihr aus allen 'Raum-FFM-Tourenplanungen' rausrechnen. Habe mir spontan morgen frei genommen und werde dann den heutigen Abend auf den Autobahnen A5 und A7 verbringen.

Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich dann auch gleich mal meine Powerlüchte aus H mitbringen.   

In diesem Sinne allen einen schönen Wochenausklang und Wochenende!


----------



## Lupo (12. August 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Also mich könnt ihr aus allen 'Raum-FFM-Tourenplanungen' rausrechnen. Habe mir spontan morgen frei genommen und werde dann den heutigen Abend auf den Autobahnen A5 und A7 verbringen.
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich dann auch gleich mal meine Powerlüchte aus H mitbringen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne allen einen schönen Wochenausklang und Wochenende!


so, da wollten wir dich mal in die Hessische Lebensart mit Äppler, Handkäs und Rippsche einführen und dann hauste einfach ab ins Flachland  

Aber bring nur die Lampe mit denn aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben  

@babu: is doch kein Problem, mit S5 von Bad Homburg bis Hauptwache oder Konstabler dann mit S1 oder S2 bis Offenbach Ost, von da rufste mich an.


----------



## Fettsack (12. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

so ein Mist, habe es gestern nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft.

Dafür habe ich mich aber dann bei der Abfahrt vom Sandplacken (roter Punkt an der steilsten Stelle) nach einem Platten ordentlich auf die Fresse gelegt (ist das noch forumsgerecht???). Erst noch zwei kurven schaaaaalingert- und das wars dann!!!

Diese Woche war ne Katstrophe- wollte am Montag nur kurz den Vorbau wechseln und dann losfahren. Ende vom Lied war, daß ich nich um 23.00 Uhr mit den Kugeln aus dem Steuersatz jongliert habe, bzw. diese aus den Terassenfugen popeln mußte.


Werde heute ca. ab 18.00 Uhr eine kleine Runde drehen. 
Hoffe, daß ich nächste Woche wieder voll einsteigen kann.


Grüße Tim


P.S.
Baue mit zur Zeit ein Hartail zusammen - Gebt mir mal bitte einen Tipp für einen ordentlichen und auch erschwinglichen Laufradsatz


----------



## Babu (13. August 2004)

heut heut jemand zeit, so gegen 18 uhr?


----------



## Lupo (13. August 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> heut heut jemand zeit, so gegen 18 uhr?


sorry, bei mir wirds heut nix


----------



## Babu (15. August 2004)

hallöche,
wie siehts denn mit morgen 18.30 aus. das wär für mich das letzte Mal vorm ruhpoldingrennen.


----------



## mischuwi (16. August 2004)

Wäre heute wohl dabei! 18:30 is auch ne gute Startzeit. Dann werden wir mal diese herrliche Singletrail-Tour von letztem Di nochmal abfahren.


----------



## Lupo (16. August 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre heute wohl dabei! 18:30 is auch ne gute Startzeit. Dann werden wir mal diese herrliche Singletrail-Tour von letztem Di nochmal abfahren.



Ich net, heut ist unser Atlantis - Tag. Aber passt auf dass ihr mit der Zeit hinkommt. Bei dem Wetter kann das leicht zur Rutschpartie werden  und dann noch der eine oder andere Reifenplatzer  und es wird buzzedunkel im Tann.

Am Donnertag wäre der 2. Versuch zum Nightride hessischer Art  , siehe Hanau - Thread

@babu: viel Erfolg dir und deinem Team in Ruhpolding    

mer sieht sich,

Wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (16. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mir passt es heute auch nicht. Aber trotzdem viel Spaß

Volker


----------



## Babu (16. August 2004)

mmmhhhmm, single-tarail-tour wär bei mir heut leider nicht besonders angesagt, da ich wiegesagt übermorgen nach ruhpolding fahr und keine lust hab, dass irgendwas am bike oder an mir dann nicht 100% ok ist. ich weis, ich bin ne spaßbremse, ich weis, nur ich hab mich diese ganze saison nur auf dieses rennen vorbereitet und da wärs wirklich schade wenn noch irgendwas davor passieren würde.

auf jeden fall bin ich heut um 18.30 an der hohemark. 
gruß

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (16. August 2004)

Bitte sehr! Dann musst du mit auf meine Trainingrunde!   Kannst dich dann schon mal auf eine Vorbelastung mit massig Höhenmetern freuen.  

Ich hoffe nur das Wetter hält!


----------



## Babu (16. August 2004)

sorry, aknn doch nicht, ich idiot hab heut alle meine bikekleidung in die wäsche gepackt und vergessen auszupacken, also is noch alles nass.

sorry

martin


----------



## blackbike__ (17. August 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aknn doch nicht, ich idiot hab heut alle meine bikekleidung in die wäsche gepackt und vergessen auszupacken, also is noch alles nass.



na dann guck bloss, dass dir das nicht in ruhpolding passiert    
sollst ja schliesslich unser team würdig vertreten, hab da aber vollstes vertrauen zu dir und dem rest des teams  
viel spass, viel glück und wenig schlaf in ruhpolding und wir erwarten einen ausführlichen bericht   

gruss, blackbike


----------



## Die Peitsche (17. August 2004)

Hallo,

als neuer FFM'ler und MTB-Forum'ler bin ein wenig verwirrt angesichts der vielen und z.T. widersprüchlichen Termine für den MTB Afterworktrip im Taunus (Parkplatz Hohe Mark).

Da ich auch Interesse hätte dort mal mitzufahren, jedoch die für mich "weite" Anfahrt scheue, wenn ich einem Terminirrtum aufsitze, bitte ich um eine kleine Starthilfe...

Gibt es diese Truppe noch, umsonst, wann gehts los und muss ich ein Ausdauertier sein????  ;-)

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Fettsack (17. August 2004)

Hi Daniel,

bisher war es fast immer so, daß man sich am selben Tag zum biken verabredet hat. Manchmal auch schon etwas eher. Es ist halt eine recht flexibele Veranstaltung.
Bisher hat sich ein Starttermin immer zwischen 18.00 und 19.00 an der Hohe Mark ergeben.

Also einfach nochmal am frühen Nachmittag ins Forum schauen und dann für sich feststellen, ob man mitfahren möchte. Oder selber einen Termin festlegen und abwarten, ob noch jemand auf den Zug springt.

Außer einem Satz dicker Beine kostet die Veranstaltung nichts. Wir fahren je nach Laune meist zwischen 25 und 40km mit einem Schnitt zw. 16-18km/h.
Wenn ich nicht dabei bin, vielleicht auch schneller - keine Ahnung   


Grüße Tim


@all
wie sieht es denn heute aus? Ich würde ganz gerne eine Runde drehen. 18.30?


----------



## Babu (17. August 2004)

Fettsack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Daniel,
> 
> bisher war es fast immer so, daß man sich am selben Tag zum biken verabredet hat. Manchmal auch schon etwas eher. Es ist halt eine recht flexibele Veranstaltung.
> Bisher hat sich ein Starttermin immer zwischen 18.00 und 19.00 an der Hohe Mark ergeben.
> ...




wenns nicht gerade ne freeride-tour werden soll bin ich heute wirklich dabei  . ich würd dir aber empfehlen ne lampe mitzunehmen, da es im wald schon um 8 ziemlich dunkerl wird.


----------



## mischuwi (17. August 2004)

Habe gestern meinen Winter-Bomber auch "nachtfein" gemacht (geschätztes Gewicht: locker über 15kg   ). Werde mich also vermutlich wasserdicht anziehen und mit dem Gerät um 18:30 an der HoheMark stehen. Helligkeitsprobleme sollten somit ausgeschlossen sein!   Folgt nur dem roten Licht!


----------



## Babu (17. August 2004)

ja ich glaub mit voller kriegsausrüstung woegt mein bike mehr als das herrenrad von meinem vater. bis nachher


----------



## Google (24. August 2004)

Hei Afterwork-Biker, wie siehts heute abend aus mit ner Taunustour ?? Würd gerne mal mitfahren  

Ein bissi Regen macht mir nix (außer wenns richtig schüttet), die Mirage hängt gleich am Netz. Die neue Aldihose muß außerdem getestet werden  Das ganze aber schon unter Vorbehalt und richtig entscheiden kann ich es erst gegen 17:00 Uhr.....gibt nämlich ne Unwetterwarnung für Hessen....Mal schauen...

Gegen 18:00 Uhr Hohemark wär net schlecht. Wenn einer von Euch Bock hat bin ich dabei. Ich kenn mich allerdings da oben nicht aus. Wie sieht bei Euch die Tendenz aus ??

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (24. August 2004)

Japp! Will heute auch was starten. Und so lange es nicht schon bei der Abfahrt schütten sollte, bin ich am Start. Beleuchtung und Spritzschutz ist heute natürlich durchaus angesagt. 
Eine Startzeit von 18:00 ist allerdings von meiner Seite nicht so leicht einzuhalten. Daher schlage ich eher die gewohnte Startzeit 18:30 vor. (der Mensch ist nun mal ein Gewohnheitstier  ) Sonst wird das wieder so stressig und hektisch.
Ein bisschen 'guiden' kann ich auch. Je nach Wetter kann man dann ja entscheiden, wo es lang gehen soll. Und massig Ersatzschläuche nehme ich auch mit.


----------



## Google (24. August 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Startzeit von 18:00 ist allerdings von meiner Seite nicht so leicht einzuhalten. Daher schlage ich eher die gewohnte Startzeit 18:30 vor. (der Mensch ist nun mal ein Gewohnheitstier  ) Sonst wird das wieder so stressig und hektisch.


 Ok. Bis 18:30 Uhr. Schaun wir mal was mit Ippie ist und obs Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt.

Hoffentlich bis denne

Frank


----------



## Fettsack (24. August 2004)

Versuche auch zu kommen.

Wenn ich bis 18.30 Uhr nicht da bin, wartet bitte nicht auf, da ich nicht weiß wann ich lheute hier wegkomme.

Falls ich etwas später an der Hohemark bin, rufe ich Michael nochmal an und frage in welche Richtung ich muß.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Ippie (24. August 2004)

Jojo, ich werde auch kommen. Im moment schüttet es zwar, aber wer weiß was um 18:30 Uhr ist. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  

Volker


----------



## Google (24. August 2004)

Nachdem wir gerade 2 Stunden Superwetter hatten es jetzt wieder ein bissi regnet, hält es mich trotzdem nicht davon ab um 18:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark zu stehen. Falls Ippie nicht kommt: Ich hab ein silbernes Univega und einen roten Helm.

Bis dann und hoffentlich geht was.

Es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung.......


----------



## Lupo (25. August 2004)

los ippie, schreib endlich was

der neugierige lupo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (25. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

was soll ich den schreiben?  Bin ein bißchen überfordert. Mir fällt auch nichts ein was jetzt hier her passen würde. Mer wird halt alt

Volker


----------



## Lupo (25. August 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was soll ich den schreiben?  ...Volker


z.b. wies gesten war, wo ihr rumgeheitzt seid, wer sich auf dei fr**** gelegt hat, wer (keine Namen!*g*) wie oft geflickt hat etc....


----------



## Ippie (25. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ah jetzt ja!  

@[email protected] Das Wetter war Klasse, kein Regen und die Temperaturen waren angenehm. Bis auf'm Feldberg war kein Problem. Übliche Zeit: 1:02 Fahrtzeit.
Bei der Abfahrt waren dieTrails teilweise recht rutschig, besonders die Wurzeln. Natürlich gab es auch einige Pfützen. Aber wir hatten schon Schutzbleche und Herbstausrüstung montiert. Bis in die nähe des Angelvereins sind wir gekommen, sind aber irgendwie falsch gefahren und kamen in Königstein raus. Da es schon dämmerte (nicht nur uns) fuhren wir die Straße zurück zur Hohemark. War zwar nicht sehr aufregend, aber einen Rennradfahrer konnten wir scheuchen. Außerdem konnte man super im Windschatten fahren. Der erste hat sich einen Wolf gekurbelt und die anderen Zwei mußten Bremsen, um dem Führenden nicht ins Rad zu fahren. Schon Interessant, was das ausmacht. Gestern war die Höchstgeschwindigkeit knapp unter 70 km/h nach Oberursel rein. Leider stand am Ortsschild kein Blitzer. Ich hätte auch ein lächeln aufgelegt.  

Außer das es noch dunkel war nichts mehr besonderes. Keine Panne.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## mischuwi (25. August 2004)

An alle Zweifler bitte ich nochmal hervorzuheben: 



			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> *Keine Panne*.



Werde heute nochmal (mit Karte) versuchen den rechten Weg zu finden. Denn diesen herrlichen Trail kann man ja ohne Probleme auch an zwei aufeinander folgenden Tagen fahren.

Wer will mit?

Was is eigentlich mit dem Tim? Schon im Winterschlaf???


----------



## Lupo (25. August 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Zweifler bitte ich nochmal hervorzuheben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die karte hilft da nicht viel weiter. Du musst nur nach dem 5. Teich rechts, Treppe runter, ins Dickicht und weiter hinten links versetzt über den Steg leicht bergauf.
Ansonsten glaub ich, ist mir´s heut zu nass


----------



## Babu (27. August 2004)

hallöche,
bin wieder da und hab mich auch einigermaßen wieder erholt. wie siehts denn für heute aus? um so früher um so besser.

gruß

martin


----------



## Babu (31. August 2004)

is a bissle eingepennt hier, oder??
schon dienstag und noch niemand hat was gepostet


----------



## Lupo (31. August 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> is a bissle eingepennt hier, oder??
> schon dienstag und noch niemand hat was gepostet


hmmmmmmmmmm... ist wohl Wetter und Lichtabhängig   Wenn´s um 8 schon dunkel wird lohnt sich der ganze Aufriss für mich net mehr  und es bleiben nur noch die WE´s mit den vielen Fussgängern  auf den Trails.

Allerdings steht noch die ursprünglich für Juli geplante Taunustour irgendwann im Sept. an und in den Westerwald wollen wir (11.09.  ) ja schliesslich auch noch.

c.u. Wolfgang


----------



## Die Peitsche (31. August 2004)

Hallo,

werd heute mal wieder versuchen um 18.30 am Parkplatz Hohe Mark zu sein. Würd mich über jeden Mitfahrer freuen... Hoffe es ist nicht zu nass - matschig!

Bis denne,
Daniel


----------



## Babu (31. August 2004)

do stimmt es steht ja noch die taunustour offen. ich bin soweit es terminlich klappt auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (1. September 2004)

Hola!

Wollte heute eigentlich meine Lüchte ans Bike montieren und schön ne Runde durch den Taunus rocken.    Wer is dabei? Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich eine 1000+hm Tour, damit ich mich vor Sonntag nochma schön kaputtfahren kann. Muss man dann aber mal sehen, was geht. Wer kommt mit? Treffpunkt wäre dann wie immer am Parkplatz. Uhrzeit kann ich noch nicht so genau sagen. Wird aber wohl wie immer so gg 18:30 sein.


----------



## Babu (1. September 2004)

würde gerne mitkommen, hab nur gerade gemerkt, dass mein tretlager langsam raum läuft und es teilweise ein bisschen knackt. ich würd liebendgern mitkommen, nur ich hab schiss, dass dann aufm anstieg zum altkönig steh und nichts geht mehr vor und zurück. vielleicht ist meine angst ja unberechtigt?!???

naja ich würd ja schon gern, aber.......ich muss noch mal überlegen.

gruß

martin


----------



## mischuwi (1. September 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> würde gerne mitkommen, hab nur gerade gemerkt, dass ...
> 
> ich würd liebendgern mitkommen, nur ich ...
> 
> ...



Immer diese unentschlossenen Leute    

Was is denn locker? Das Innenlager im Rahmen? Da bin ich auch schon mal ne 70km Tour mit gefahren! Das knischt dann unter Last echt brutal! UNGLAUBLICH NERVIG!!!!   Da nehm ich dich nicht mit!! *kleiner Scherz*

Ich kann ja nen Innenlagerschlüssel mitbringen. Dann ziehn wa das in einer Notoperation schnell fest.


----------



## Babu (1. September 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese unentschlossenen Leute
> 
> Was is denn locker? Das Innenlager im Rahmen? Da bin ich auch schon mal ne 70km Tour mit gefahren! Das knischt dann unter Last echt brutal! UNGLAUBLICH NERVIG!!!!   Da nehm ich dich nicht mit!! *kleiner Scherz*
> 
> Ich kann ja nen Innenlagerschlüssel mitbringen. Dann ziehn wa das in einer Notoperation schnell fest.


 nehms mal mit, aber ich glaub des hat kein sinn, da ich damit schonmal beim voitl war und die hams dann nicht ganz fest gezogen, mit der begründung, ´dann wäre die reibung nicht so stark und somit würd das ding nicht so schnell raum laufen. damit sich die ohnehin nicht ganz feste lagerschale sich nicht löst, haben die das ding dann mit ordentlich loktite zugekleister. daher glaub ich, dass sich da nichts mehr rührt. aber ich komm einfach mal.


----------



## mischuwi (8. September 2004)

Hat hier einer Lust auf ne LOCKERE Taunusrunde? Noch mal das Wetter ausnutzen. 

Start ca. 18:00-18:30 Uhr
Strecke: ca.30km; ca.700hm


----------



## Bremer (8. September 2004)

Hey, 

klingt erstmal gut. 
vor allem, wenn die Betonung auf Locker liegt. 

hab ein altes Mountenbike, fahre in Jeans und T-shirt und auch erst sein 3 wochen. (wohne seit dem unter der Woche hier)

wo ist denn treffpunkt?


----------



## Google (8. September 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier einer Lust auf ne LOCKERE Taunusrunde? Noch mal das Wetter ausnutzen.
> 
> Start ca. 18:00-18:30 Uhr
> Strecke: ca.30km; ca.700hm


Wo warste denn eigentlich in Bad Orb ???


----------



## mischuwi (8. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wo warste denn eigentlich in Bad Orb ???


Da lag ich im Bett  mit Fieber und nem fiesen Magen-Darm-Infekt und habe an euch gedacht. Hatte kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt trotzdem zu starten. Aber das wäre schon an der Autofahrt gescheitert, die ich konditionell nicht überstanden hätte (die ganze Nacht K*tzen schlaucht irgendwie auch ganz schön).   

Schade eigentlich, weil ich mir anhand der Ergebnisliste eine TOP10-Platzierung durchaus zugetraut hätte. Aber was solls. Hinterher kann man das leicht sagen.

Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt volle Motivation (oder ist das Angst  ) für die 88km/2500hm im Oderwald am 19.9.! Ich hoffe, dass ich bis dahin wieder 100% fit bin.


----------



## Babu (8. September 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Da lag ich im Bett  mit Fieber und nem fiesen Magen-Darm-Infekt und habe an euch gedacht. Hatte kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt trotzdem zu starten. Aber das wäre schon an der Autofahrt gescheitert, die ich konditionell nicht überstanden hätte (die ganze Nacht K*tzen schlaucht irgendwie auch ganz schön).
> 
> Schade eigentlich, weil ich mir anhand der Ergebnisliste eine TOP10-Platzierung durchaus zugetraut hätte. Aber was solls. Hinterher kann man das leicht sagen.
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt volle Motivation (oder ist das Angst  ) für die 88km/2500hm im Oderwald am 19.9.! Ich hoffe, dass ich bis dahin wieder 100% fit bin.



mit mir wirds wohl nichts, da ich nun nen festen trainingsplan hab und ne mänge ga1 mit extrem hoher trittfrequenz angesagt und das in nem flachen terain.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (8. September 2004)

Bremer schrieb:
			
		

> hab ein altes Mountenbike, fahre in Jeans und T-shirt und auch erst sein 3 wochen. (wohne seit dem unter der Woche hier)


Also solange du mit einem geländetauglichen Bike aufschlägst is mir das eigentlich wurscht. Bedingung wäre aber eine einigermaßene Beleuchtung (ab 8:00 wird es stockfinster im Wald) und vor allem ein Helm (aber das versteht sich wohl von alleine).   

Grobe Tourenplanung (zur Leistungseischätzung): Vom Parkplatz geht es erstmal Richtung Altkönig und Gr. Feldberg (ca. 500-600hm!!!) und von da dann auf trails hauptsächlich wieder bergab. Am Ende dann vllt. noch nen kleiner Schlenker, um noch ein paar (120) Höhenmeter zu machen.



			
				Bremer schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn treffpunkt?


Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz Oberursel/Hohemark.


----------



## mischuwi (8. September 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> mit mir wirds wohl nichts, da ich nun nen festen trainingsplan hab und ne mänge ga1 mit extrem hoher trittfrequenz angesagt und das in nem flachen terain.


Iiiihhh! Das hört sich aber nach absoluter Spaßfreiheit an!   Aber wer ein Profi werden will, der muss da natürlich durch. Is nix mehr mit Fun-Trail-Touren mit den Anti-Sportlern!   Haste RR denn schon bestellt?


----------



## mischuwi (8. September 2004)

So ich mach jetz Faia-Aaamd und bin um 18:30 an der Hohemark, falls es wen interessiert.


----------



## Babu (8. September 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Iiiihhh! Das hört sich aber nach absoluter Spaßfreiheit an!   Aber wer ein Profi werden will, der muss da natürlich durch. Is nix mehr mit Fun-Trail-Touren mit den Anti-Sportlern!   Haste RR denn schon bestellt?



ne aber n neues bike kommt trotzdem; gott segne unsere sponsoren


----------



## Google (9. September 2004)

Wahrscheinlich kann keiner, ich informier aber trotzdem mal:

Heute um 16:30 Uhr treffen sich Ippie, Lupo, ich, Babu ?, und evtl. Yakko zu ner Taunustour im Sonnenschein  

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz HoMa....

Mein wirklich gemeinte Anteilsnahme an alle, die arbeitstechnisch nicht können


----------



## Babu (9. September 2004)

sorry, leider wirds bei mir wieder nichts. ich hab einfach zu viele hausaufgaben auf   und ihr wisst ja, schule geht vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (20. September 2004)

Hier gibt es ja garnichts mehr zu lesen! Fahrt ihr alle kein nicht mehr und habet euch ein weniger anstrengendes Hobby gesucht? (Schach? Wettkampf-Häkeln? ...)

Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls mein letztes Rennen  absolviert und werde nächstes WE meine MTB-Rennsemmel nach Hannover bringen und dafür das RR mitbringen, damit es dann ab November wieder mit dem Trainig für 2005 losgehen kann.

Wollte das nur mal schreiben, damit dieser Threat nicht völlig in der Versenkung verschwindet.


----------



## Google (20. September 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte das nur mal schreiben, damit dieser Threat nicht völlig in der Versenkung verschwindet.


Wird er aber  Weils immer früher dunkler wird und Afterwork-Biken im Taunus im schwieriger wird.....

Schau doch mal in den Touren rund um Hanau-Thread rein. Da gibts eigentlich immer Touren. Demnächst auch wieder Nightrides..Mußt halt ein bisschen flexibel sein  

Grüße 

Frank


----------



## Babu (20. September 2004)

falls jemand morgen schon um 5 zeit hätte, wär ich gern dabei, aber ich glaub des wird nichts


----------



## mischuwi (21. September 2004)

Tja, also das is tatsächlich etwas zu früh für mich. Außerdem muss ich heute noch kurz in die Stadt, um die letzten Teile für das Geb-Geschenk für Mrs. Mischuwi zu besorgen.   

Dann werde ich mir wohl für die nächste Zeit eine "schöne" RR-taugliche Runde raussuchen, die ich dann im Winter für den Aufbau einer enormen Grundlagenausdauer fahren kann. Oder sollte ich mir doch noch ne Rolle kaufen? Nicht, dass Babu mich nächste Saison weglascht!   

@Babu: Hast du denn schon dein neues Bike? Was wird es denn genau? Nen fertig aufgebautes Teambike, oder nur das Rahmenset, das dann über den Winter aufgebaut wird?


----------



## Babu (21. September 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, also das is tatsächlich etwas zu früh für mich. Außerdem muss ich heute noch kurz in die Stadt, um die letzten Teile für das Geb-Geschenk für Mrs. Mischuwi zu besorgen.
> 
> Dann werde ich mir wohl für die nächste Zeit eine "schöne" RR-taugliche Runde raussuchen, die ich dann im Winter für den Aufbau einer enormen Grundlagenausdauer fahren kann. Oder sollte ich mir doch noch ne Rolle kaufen? Nicht, dass Babu mich nächste Saison weglascht!
> 
> @Babu: Hast du denn schon dein neues Bike? Was wird es denn genau? Nen fertig aufgebautes Teambike, oder nur das Rahmenset, das dann über den Winter aufgebaut wird?




ne es wird nen wieder nen voitl, aber aus nem kinesium-rohrsatz. kommt aber erst anfang jaunuar. 
mmmhhh dann werd ich heut bei diesem elenden wind alleine los müssen


----------



## Babu (24. September 2004)

hallo ihr eingeschlafenen afterwork-biker,
wie siehts heute aus, hätte jemand interesse?


----------



## Lupo (24. September 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr eingeschlafenen afterwork-biker,
> wie siehts heute aus, hätte jemand interesse?



interesse hab ich eigentlich immer aber bis ich hier rauskomm isses am feldberg schon dunkel und ausserdem nass, kalt und windig. nen nebelschlussleuchte hab ich auch net am bike.   da bleiben mir nur noch die WE´s für taunustouren


----------



## Babu (24. September 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> interesse hab ich eigentlich immer aber bis ich hier rauskomm isses am feldberg schon dunkel und ausserdem nass, kalt und windig. nen nebelschlussleuchte hab ich auch net am bike.   da bleiben mir nur noch die WE´s für taunustouren


----------



## Babu (27. September 2004)

WOLFGANG DEIN POSTFACH IST VOLL!!!!
ich kann dir also keine pn schicken


----------



## Lupo (27. September 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> WOLFGANG DEIN POSTFACH IST VOLL!!!!
> ich kann dir also keine pn schicken


jetzt hat´s mich auch mal erwischt  wird gleich erledigt. Ich kann mich halt von euren mails so schwer trennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (28. September 2004)

hat heut vielleicht jemand Lust zum "im dunkeln fahren" ich würd so 18.30n bei der hohemark vorschlagen.


----------



## mischuwi (30. September 2004)

Also wenn man das geniale Wetter heute nicht nutzt, dann is man selber schuld. Deswegen schei$$e ich heute mal auf den 'Ruhemonat' und werde sehr pünktlich Feierabend machen, um noch ein wenig durch den Taunus zu schruppen und den Herbst ein bisschen zu genießen.

Tempo wird absolut Tourentauglich. Strecke wird vermutlich Lupo's Single-Trail-Runde werden. (Ich hoffe, dass ich dismal alle Abzweige richtig finde   ) Wer is also dabei?


----------



## Babu (30. September 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn man das geniale Wetter heute nicht nutzt, dann is man selber schuld. Deswegen schei$$e ich heute mal auf den 'Ruhemonat' und werde sehr pünktlich Feierabend machen, um noch ein wenig durch den Taunus zu schruppen und den Herbst ein bisschen zu genießen.
> 
> Tempo wird absolut Tourentauglich. Strecke wird vermutlich Lupo's Single-Trail-Runde werden. (Ich hoffe, dass ich dismal alle Abzweige richtig finde   ) Wer is also dabei?



ganz vielleicht bin ich dabei, kann ich aber leider erst kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## mischuwi (30. September 2004)

MIt frühem Feia-Aamd wird's bei mir heut wohl auch nix.   Zu viel Arbeit! Also kann ich frühestens um 18:00Uhr an HM sein. (Alleine fahre ich dann aber auch nicht.  Das is mir zu gruselig  )


----------



## mischuwi (5. Oktober 2004)

Nach dreiwöchiger absoluter Sport-Abstinenz habe ich mich gestern dann endlich doch mal von dem genialen Wetter so motivieren lassen, dass ich mich aufs Bike geschwungen habe. Also nach der Arbeit Sachen zusammengesucht, umgezogen und ab Richtung Taunus. An der Hohemark dann noch die 45W Lichtanlage mobtiert und ca. 18:40Uhr konnte es los gehen. Schnell stellte sich eine zunehmende Dunkelheit ein und vor dem ersten Trail hoch zum Altkönig war es stockfinster. 

---Die Dunkelheit is ja nicht so schimm, ABER DIE GERÄUSCHE!!!---   

Ich dachte die ganze Zeit nur: Bloß nicht Anhalten und immer schön auf den Lichtkegel vor dir Konzentrieren! Dann war der erste Teilabschnitt geschafft und es ging runter zum Fuchstanz. Ich hatte ja die klitzekleine Hoffnung, dass ich dort evtl. ein paar Nite-Rider treffen könnte und den Rest der Tour nicht alleine fortsetzen muss. Aber außer den brummenden Cola-Automaten und nem wild kläffenden Hund war da leider niemand. Also ging es doch alleine weiter. Ich hatte mir halt vorgenommen  den Feldberg zu erklimmen. Nach ewig lang erseinenden 1:06h hatte ich dann den Aussichtspunkt am Feldberg dann ganz für mich alleine. Sieht schon ganz lustig aus, die die Taunus-Dörfer als 'Lichtflecken' unter einem zu sehen.
Nach kurzer Rast ging es dann auch wieder runter, weil es irre windig da oben war und die Temperatur auf knapp über 10° gefallen war. Es ging auf möglichst bekannten Wegen dann über den Sandplacken wieder runter zur Hohemark, weil ich es nicht riskieren wollte, mich zu verfahren. (natürlich hatte ich KEINE Karte mitgenommen). 
Im Großen und Ganzen kam ich dann auch ohne größere Probleme an meinem Wagen an. Es waren zwar nur ca. 23km und 600hm, aber alleine im großen dunklen Wald kommt man sich auch als harter Biker vor, wie das kleine einsame Rotkäppchen und es geht einem teilweise doch der Stift in der Hose!   Tagsüber merkt man garnicht, wie viele Geräusche so im Wald zu hören sind. Erschreckend!

Ich werde solche Touren aber sicher noch das ein oder andere mal starten und wäre natürlich sehr froh, wenn ich die nächsten Male nicht mejr alleine Fahren muss. In einer kleinen Gruppe kann man dann ja die Strecke auch noch ein wenig ausdehnen.

In diesem Sinne: Rauf aufs Bike und Licht an!


----------



## Babu (5. Oktober 2004)

mit mir könnt ihr die nächsten drei wochen erstmal nicht rechnen: Pause, Praktikum und Bike im Eimer  . und gerade jetzt kam mein schöner neuer polar s725 an


----------



## Lupo (5. Oktober 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> mit mir könnt ihr die nächsten drei wochen erstmal nicht rechnen: Pause, Praktikum und Bike im Eimer  . und gerade jetzt kam mein schöner neuer polar s725 an


no excuse  
wenn du hier dein praktikum machst kannste auch danach mit auf die berüchtigten   hannes nightrides  

@mischuwi: kannst dich dann auch gern anschliessen, da brauchste dich auch nicht so zu fürchten 

das gilt übrigens auch für laufanden


----------



## mischuwi (5. Oktober 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du hier dein praktikum machst kannste auch danach mit auf die berüchtigten   hannes nightrides


 Denke dran: Der Kleene is erst 14! Und muss um 22:00Uhr nüchtern im Bett liegen!  


			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @mischuwi: kannst dich dann auch gern anschliessen


Aber immer doch. Dann aber bitte auch mal einen kleinen Hinweis an die Afterworker. Der Hanau-Threat is mir ehrlich gesagt zu unübersichtlich!   Da wird sich ja teilweise über Termine unterhalten, die 5 Seiten weiter vorne stehen!


----------



## Lupo (5. Oktober 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Denke dran: Der Kleene is erst 14! Und muss um 22:00Uhr nüchtern im Bett liegen!  :


Bierhannes ist ja auch nur der treffpunkt (müssteste eigentlich auch kennen) und keine panik, den geben wir schon wohlbehalten wieder zu hause ab  


			
				mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber immer doch. Dann aber bitte auch mal einen kleinen Hinweis an die Afterworker. Der Hanau-Threat is mir ehrlich gesagt zu unübersichtlich!   Da wird sich ja teilweise über Termine unterhalten, die 5 Seiten weiter vorne stehen!


ok, mach ich oder wir posten im lmb als bierhannestour  

wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (5. Oktober 2004)

jo auf sone after-bikemax-schraub-im-dunkel-fahren-runde hätt ich doch mal lust.


----------



## Lupo (13. Oktober 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> jo auf sone after-bikemax-schraub-im-dunkel-fahren-runde hätt ich doch mal lust.


ich auch, darum hab ich noch kurzfristig ne   hannestour ins LMB  gesetzt.

wolfgang


----------



## Google (14. Oktober 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann aber bitte auch mal einen kleinen Hinweis an die Afterworker. Der Hanau-Threat is mir ehrlich gesagt zu unübersichtlich!   Da wird sich ja teilweise über Termine unterhalten, die 5 Seiten weiter vorne stehen!


Tsssssss.....einfach posten und fragen und......ZACK haste schon ne Antwort  

Ausreden.....  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## laufand (23. November 2004)

Hallo Afterworker,

ja, ich lebe noch , habe mich in der letzten Zeit "etwas" rar gemacht... 
Jetzt ist die Saison rum, die Rennen gelaufen, die Alpen gecrosst, die Beine wieder etwas erholt und die Lampe wieder ausgemottet.

Daher:
Wer hat Lust und Laune auf ne kleine Afterwork-Nightride-Tour am morgigen Mittwoch so ab ca. 18:00 Uhr??  
In der Gruppe machen solche Gruseltouren doch mehr Spass. BTW: Selbst am Langener Waldsee rennen in der Dämmerung Wildschweinhorden über die Trails...

Treffpunkt wäre Hohemark, ausreichend Beleuchtung vorausgesetzt!
Uhrzeit wäre natürlich noch verhandelbar...

Laut Wetterbericht kann man die Regenschirme und Schutzbleche zuhause lassen, dafür müssen die dicken Wintermäntel rausgepackt werden  

Wie schaut's aus???

Andreas

PS: Vielleicht bringen wir (blackbike ist natürlich auch mit dabei) ja etwas Glühwein für das Apres-Afterwork-Biken mit...


----------



## Lupo (23. November 2004)

hi andreas,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen  
bin grade wieder am gesund werden und ziehe in nächster zeit erstmal nightrides im flachen maindelta vor.
wenn am we bei tageslicht mal was im taunus geht wär ich gern dabei.

wolfgang


----------



## Babu (23. November 2004)

bin nun auch endgültig krank  .
muss also auch erstmal abwarten.

gruß

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (23. November 2004)

Heh Ihr Zwei!

Dann erstmal gute Besserung!!! Hoffe Ihr kommt bald wieder richtig auf die Beine resp. Pedale. 

Hmmmm, dann werde ich den morgigen Termin in Ermangelung an Masse erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit verschieben...

Dieses Wochenende sieht's bei Blackbike und mir noch etwas eng aus, aber vielleicht klappts ja das Wochenende drauf mit einer gemütlichen Ausfahrt ???

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (23. November 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Heh Ihr Zwei!
> 
> Dann erstmal gute Besserung!!! Hoffe Ihr kommt bald wieder richtig auf die Beine resp. Pedale.
> 
> ...


ja das wär doch was  ich weiss schon garnet mehr wies im taunus aussieht, solang war ich net mehr da


----------



## Google (24. November 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Heh Ihr Zwei!
> 
> Dann erstmal gute Besserung!!! Hoffe Ihr kommt bald wieder richtig auf die Beine resp. Pedale.
> 
> ...


Wenns Euch recht ist, mir der Tag und die Uhrzeit passen, bin ich auch dabei. Ich werd Eure Planung im Blick behalten und mich dann ggfls. dazugesellen.

Ich brauch nämlich unbedingt mal wieder ne Abwechslung zu meinen langsam langweilenden GA-Touren. Hoffentlich bin ich noch geländegeeignet und mach mir jetzt net so viel auatsch wenns ne Steigung hochgeht


----------



## Ippie (24. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

für eine Taunustour wäre ich auch bereit, solange es noch rellativ schneefrei und fahrbar ist. Letzte Woche war der Feldberg noch weiß.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## mischuwi (24. November 2004)

Ich kann an solchen Aktionen leider auch nicht teilnehmen, weil ich mich vor 3 Wochen entschieden habe meine Bikes (und das Auto) nach Hannover zu schaffen, damit ich da eher am WE fahren kann. Habe hier nurnoch mein RR und ne passende Trainingsrolle. (Habe ich aber bisher auch noch nicht wirklich genutzt   (zu laut, zu öde, zu ...)) Dafür habe ich das Laufen wieder aufgenommen und versuche möglichst 3x die Woche das Mainufer per pedes zu bereisen! Wenn sich also wer anschließen möchte, dann gerne!


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2004)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für eine Taunustour wäre ich auch bereit, solange es noch rellativ schneefrei und fahrbar ist. Letzte Woche war der Feldberg noch weiß.



der feldberg ist zwar weiß, aber nur leicht gepudert   
noch kommt man gut rauf und runter. eisflächen halten sich in grenzen.

das kann sich aber schnell ändern, leider   

komm leider meist nur sonntags zum biken. und dann trau ich mich nur bei halbwegs gutem wetter vor die tür. nasskalt so knapp über 0 °C mag ich gar net   
dann lieber ordentlich kalt und schnee


----------



## laufand (24. November 2004)

Hi Jungs,

habe den Vorschlag mal aufgegriffen und eine gemütliche Taunus-Nikolaus-Tour für den 5.12. ins LMB eingetragen.

Wer Lust hat einfach anmelden.

Bei evtl. alpinen Witterungsverhältnissen kann man sich ja beim Fuchstanz aufwärmen bzw. einen heißen Apres-Bike-Glühwein genießen.

Also, wer ist dabei???


Andreas

@Wissefux: Eigentlich müsste man ja mal für das Uphill-Race trainieren. Mecki und ich wahren neulich bei Endorfin und haben uns auch den Berg angeschaut: Sieht steil aus


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Wissefux: Eigentlich müsste man ja mal für das Uphill-Race trainieren. Mecki und ich wahren neulich bei Endorfin und haben uns auch den Berg angeschaut: Sieht steil aus



so steil wie der romberg kanns wohl kaum sein   
wie ist denn da die bodenbeschaffenheit des berges ? ein entscheidender faktor !
also meine letzten "trainingseinheiten" an diversen steilhängen verliefen recht kläglich   

vielleicht sieht man sich mal zur nikolaus-tour ...


----------



## laufand (24. November 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> so steil wie der romberg kanns wohl kaum sein
> wie ist denn da die bodenbeschaffenheit des berges ? ein entscheidender faktor !
> also meine letzten "trainingseinheiten" an diversen steilhängen verliefen recht kläglich
> 
> vielleicht sieht man sich mal zur nikolaus-tour ...



Wir konnten nur den Bereich bis zur letztjährigen Maximalhöhe einsehen. Danach lagen noch Äste im Weg. Die Steigung soll aber im oberen Bereich bis zur absoluten Unfahrbarkeit ansteigen. Und dieses Jahr ist "Open-End"

Der ganze Bereich war noch voll mit Laub. Sah allerdings nicht so ruppig und steinig aus. Ein Problem könnte der weiche, matschige Boden werden. Letztes Jahr war der Boden gefroren - eindeutig leichter zu fahren - aber vielleicht haben wir diesen Winter ja wieder Glück.

Trainingseinheiten habe ich mir bis jetzt verkniffen. Ist einfach zu frustrierend


----------



## Babu (24. November 2004)

bin am 5. mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (24. November 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> bin am 5. mit dabei.



Klasse!!! 

wie schaut's bei Dir eigentlich beim Uphillrace aus??
Habe Dich in der Starterliste noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## Babu (24. November 2004)

ich weis, dass liegt daran, dass ich eigentlich an ner skifreizeit meiner schule teilnehmen wollte. nur jetzt hatte der leiter nen sehr schweren motoradunfall und liegt schon seit 2 monaten im krankenhaus. falls sich kein ersatz finden lässt, fällts halt aus. und nur dann werd ich beim uphillrace dabei sein. (hoffen wir mal das sich kein ersatz finden lässt    )

gruß

martin


----------



## laufand (25. November 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> ich weis, dass liegt daran, dass ich eigentlich an ner skifreizeit meiner schule teilnehmen wollte. nur jetzt hatte der leiter nen sehr schweren motoradunfall und liegt schon seit 2 monaten im krankenhaus. falls sich kein ersatz finden lässt, fällts halt aus. und nur dann werd ich beim uphillrace dabei sein. (hoffen wir mal das sich kein ersatz finden lässt    )
> 
> gruß
> 
> martin



Dann drück ich mal kräftig die Daumen, schließlich hättest Du in der Klasse "Menschen bis 14" große Chancen. 

CU

Andreas


----------



## Babu (25. November 2004)

hab mich gerade angemeldet


----------



## laufand (29. November 2004)

@Lupo:

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit Miss Marple aus??? Ist sie auch dabei??? Mecki würde sich über weibliche Beteiligung richtig freuen  

@Babu:

Huch, erst warst Du in der Starterliste, jetzt nicht mehr???  Gibts doch noch einen Betreuer für die Ski-Freizeit

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (29. November 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo:
> 
> Wie schaut's eigentlich mit Miss Marple aus??? Ist sie auch dabei??? Mecki würde sich über weibliche Beteiligung richtig freuen  ...
> Ciao,
> ...


da ist wohl noch etwas überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten. bis jetzt hatse noch nicht definitiv nein gesagt und du weisst ja: wenn mädels "vielleicht" sagen meinen sie...


----------



## laufand (29. November 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> da ist wohl noch etwas überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten. bis jetzt hatse noch nicht definitiv nein gesagt und du weisst ja: wenn mädels "vielleicht" sagen meinen sie...



Na, is ja noch a bissl Zeit hin. Vielleicht spielt das Wetter mit...


----------



## Babu (29. November 2004)

ja, es ließ sich nun doch noch nen betreuer finden, eigentlich schade


----------



## laufand (29. November 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> ja, es ließ sich nun doch noch nen betreuer finden, eigentlich schade



Schade eigentlich.
Da fällt mir ein: Fährst Du noch diese Wurstpellen von Schwalbe: Skinny Jimmy??? Habe bei mir im Keller noch ein paar rumliegen und ehe sie bei mir verwesen bringe ich sie Dir lieber bei der Nikolaus-Tour mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (29. November 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich.
> Da fällt mir ein: Fährst Du noch diese Wurstpellen von Schwalbe: Skinny Jimmy??? Habe bei mir im Keller noch ein paar rumliegen und ehe sie bei mir verwesen bringe ich sie Dir lieber bei der Nikolaus-Tour mit!




jaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! gerne!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im moment fahr ich zwar nur den normalen jimmy, aber bei cc-rennen kommt bei mir nur der skinny jimmy drauf.


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> 
> habe den Vorschlag mal aufgegriffen und eine gemütliche Taunus-Nikolaus-Tour für den 5.12. ins LMB eingetragen.
> 
> ...



so, ihr nikoläuse    zieht euch warm an   
wir starten am sonntag von kelkheim aus eine gegenbewegung, sozusagen eine anti-nikolaus tour   
am fuxtanz können wir uns treffen, euch die nikolaus-mützen ins gesicht ziehen und dann gemeinsam den feldzwerg erstürmen


----------



## laufand (30. November 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> so, ihr nikoläuse    zieht euch warm an
> wir starten am sonntag von kelkheim aus eine gegenbewegung, sozusagen eine anti-nikolaus tour
> am fuxtanz können wir uns treffen, euch die nikolaus-mützen ins gesicht ziehen und dann gemeinsam den feldzwerg erstürmen



Vorsicht, Vorsicht!!! Sonst bring ich mein Nikolaus-Kostüm mitsamt Rute mit  
Habe am Abend sowieso noch "Nikolaus"-Dienst bei meinen Nichten...

Na, vielleicht sieht man sich  

Wann wollt Ihr denn beim Fuchstanz antanzen???


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2004)

also ich denke, dass wir so gegen 11.45 uhr locker dort sein könnten. wäre von der hohen mark aus auch machbar, oder ?
ausserdem, wozu hat man denn handys erfunden   
wir werden uns schon finden, vorausgesetzt das wetter spielt halbwegs mit und läßt uns ohne eis in die hochgebirgsähnlichen regionen des taunus vorstoßen   

aber halt, der nikolaus hat ja ausser seiner rute auch noch reifen in seinem sack. vielleicht sind ja auch spikereifen dabei


----------



## Babu (30. November 2004)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> also ich denke, dass wir so gegen 11.45 uhr locker dort sein könnten. wäre von der hohen mark aus auch machbar, oder ?
> ausserdem, wozu hat man denn handys erfunden
> wir werden uns schon finden, vorausgesetzt das wetter spielt halbwegs mit und läßt uns ohne eis in die hochgebirgsähnlichen regionen des taunus vorstoßen
> 
> aber halt, der nikolaus hat ja ausser seiner rute auch noch reifen in seinem sack. vielleicht sind ja auch spikereifen dabei



nee, leider nicht.
wie machen wirs denn mit den schlangenhäuten (skinny jimmy)? 
is nämlich ein bisschen blöd, wenn ich mit den dingern durch den taunus gurken müsste


----------



## laufand (1. Dezember 2004)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> nee, leider nicht.
> wie machen wirs denn mit den schlangenhäuten (skinny jimmy)?
> is nämlich ein bisschen blöd, wenn ich mit den dingern durch den taunus gurken müsste



Na, die wiegen ja mal gerade garnix!!! Aber da finden wir schon eine Lösung... 

@wissefux

wir starten erst um 11:00 Uhr und fahren recht gemütlich. Könnte mit 11:45 Uhr am Fuchstanz knapp werden, aber Du müsstest meine Handynummer noch haben  ich hab Deine noch gespeichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (6. Dezember 2004)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wir starten erst um 11:00 Uhr und fahren recht gemütlich. ...


hi jungs,
war wieder ne super tour gestern, geiles wetter, nette trails also 40km fahrspass pur wie man es nicht anders erwarten kann wenn laufand die führung übernimmt   und "recht gemütlich"  naja, hab 4 min länger auf den feldberg gebraucht als sonst  
hat jemand ne ahnung wieviel hm das waren? heut morgen hab ich mich gefühlt wie nach 1300  was aber wahrscheinlich an meinem trainingsdefizit liegt oder daran, dass wir laufand´s glühwein (danke nochma)   zu viert vernichten mussten weil sich alle anderen vorher schon ausgeklingt haben  
im anhang ist mal ei gruppenbild vom altkönig, der rest wird demnächst von jens geuppt.


----------



## laufand (6. Dezember 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi jungs,
> war wieder ne super tour gestern, geiles wetter, nette trails also 40km fahrspass pur wie man es nicht anders erwarten kann wenn laufand die führung übernimmt   und "recht gemütlich"  naja, hab 4 min länger auf den feldberg gebraucht als sonst
> hat jemand ne ahnung wieviel hm das waren? heut morgen hab ich mich gefühlt wie nach 1300  was aber wahrscheinlich an meinem trainingsdefizit liegt oder daran, dass wir laufand´s glühwein (danke nochma)   zu viert vernichten mussten weil sich alle anderen vorher schon ausgeklingt haben
> im anhang ist mal ei gruppenbild vom altkönig, der rest wird demnächst von jens geuppt.



Hallo zusammen,

hat wirklich richtig Spass gemacht  Die Trails waren für die Jahreszeit aber auch in einem richtig guten Zustand 

Es wurde allerdings etwas länger als eigentlich gedacht. Sorry wenns nicht ganz gemütlich wie angekündigt war   ich spüre meine Knochen aber auch  
Mein Höhenmesser kommt auf ca. 1100 hm - finde ich schon ganz ordentlich.
So ein Apres-Bike-Glühwein hat schon was. Die Finger werden wärmer, Farbe kommt zurück ins Gesicht 

Wird wiederholt, versprochen

Andreas


----------



## Babu (6. Dezember 2004)

war echt genial, 1100hm sind schon nicht ohne. bei mir sinds sogar noch 1200 geworden.
ihr faulen säcke kamt dann auch noch in den genuss von einem schönem heißen glühwein.....und was war mit mir....hä?.......ich musste zu hause angekommen halb bewusstlos noch nen 3 seiten aufsatz über die franz. revolution schreiben  

egal, freu mich schon aufs nächste bild


----------



## hueen (6. Dezember 2004)

stellt ihr alle bilder online? mich interessieren nämlich evtl auch die, die die meisten von uns vielleicht nicht interessieren (geil, ein satz mit 3mal "die" nacheinander). vielleicht könnt ihr alle bilder als .zip zum download bereitstellen? wäre super.


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2004)

hallo !
auch von mir ein lob an die tourgestaltung ab fuxtanz   
und wieder mal einen "neuen" trail kennengelernt, an dem ich schon zig mal vorbeigefahren bin   

leider haben wir unseren nikolaus mangels tagesform schon am fuxtanz zurücklassen müssen. der arme hatte noch zusätzlich pech auf der rückfahrt mit einem platten und einer nichtfunktionierenden pumpe  
er setzte noch einen hilferuf an mich ab, aber ich hab meine satteltasche im downhillrausch leider nicht klingeln gehört   

bei uns kamen mit der falkensteiner burg noch so 950 hm zusammen aber 3 wpp´s weniger


----------



## Phoenix83 (6. Dezember 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> der rest wird demnächst von jens geuppt.


Mensch. 
Ich hab das doch nicht mit den Namen  (Hab ich doch gestern schon gaaaanz am Anfang gesagt). Wie ist denn der Nick vom Jens?


----------



## Lupo (6. Dezember 2004)

Phoenix83 schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch.
> Ich hab das doch nicht mit den Namen  (Hab ich doch gestern schon gaaaanz am Anfang gesagt). Wie ist denn der Nick vom Jens?


is *killer-n*....hat mich grad beauftragt die fotos zu uppen. wird aber heut nix mehr damit. nikolausfeier....shice alc.....  bis moin, wolfgang

@hueen: scheinst ja ganz wild auf die fotos zu sein, so oft warste ja noch nie on


----------



## Phoenix83 (6. Dezember 2004)

Juchhu, dann konnt ich mich doch noch an ihn erinnern.   
Also an den Namen mit Gesicht.


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2004)

hueen schrieb:
			
		

> stellt ihr alle bilder online? mich interessieren nämlich evtl auch die, die die meisten von uns vielleicht nicht interessieren (geil, ein satz mit 3mal "die" nacheinander). vielleicht könnt ihr alle bilder als .zip zum download bereitstellen? wäre super.


das warten hat ein ende  hier sind die fotos zur tour


----------



## mischuwi (5. April 2005)

*ausgrabundentstaub*

So, auch wenn das Wetter heute nicht so wirklich dazu einläd will ich mal den 'Afterwork-Biken-Threat' wieder ausgraben, damit diese nette Tradition vielleicht auch wieder aufgenommen werden kann.
 Der Winter ist endlich vorbei, es ist abends wieder länger hell und ich bin des Laufens langsam aber sicher überdrüssig!   Also werde ich ab nächster Woche wohl wieder eines meiner Geländeräder in Frankfurt parken und würde es nätürlich am liebsten in geselliger Runde bewegen.
Einziges Problem wird wohl sein, dass ich nicht motorisiert bin, da mein Auto bei 'Madame' in Hannover steht. Ich bin also nicht so für ganz spontane Touren zu gebrauchen, sondern brauche eine etwas längere Vorbereitungszeit.   Es sei denn der ein oder andere sammelt mich auf seinem Weg aus Hanau oder Offenbach in Frankfurt auf!    *mitdemZaunpfahlwink*

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die erste Taunustour und ein Widersehen mit Fuchstanz, Sandplacken, den Feldbergen und wie sie alle heißen.   

Bis dahin
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (5. April 2005)

wird ja zeit dass sich hier wieder mal was tut und die after work biker ihren winterschlaf beenden. babu hat auch schon ein lebenszeichen von sich gegeben   was ist eigentlich mit tim? ist der noch hier oder wieder zurück im pott?



			
				mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> *ausgrabundentstaub*...Es sei denn der ein oder andere sammelt mich auf seinem Weg aus Hanau oder Offenbach in Frankfurt auf!    *mitdemZaunpfahlwink*...


wo müsste man dich denn aufsammeln? weil wenn ich erst kreuz und quer durch ffm fahre kommen wir vielleicht bei einbruch der dunkelheit erst da oben an.


----------



## laufand (5. April 2005)

Hey, klasse, dass hier mal wieder was läuft!!! 

Dann lasst uns doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen:

Was haltet Ihr vom Dienstag, 12.4. 18:00 Uhr??? 
Würde bei mir und blackbike super passen.

Notfalls ginge noch der Mittwoch, 13.4. allerdings wollten wir da schon ein wenig Gas rausnehmen, schließlich ist am 17:4 Marathon-Saison-Eröffnung in Kellerwald 

Hoffentlich bis demnächst,

Andreas


----------



## mischuwi (5. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> was ist eigentlich mit tim? ist der noch hier oder wieder zurück im pott?


Keine Ahnung. Von dem habe ich auch nichts mehr gehört. is irgendwie verschollen. Vermutlich in einer ''Feinstaubwolke' in der nähe des schönen Fluss Ruhr.   



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wo müsste man dich denn aufsammeln? weil wenn ich erst kreuz und quer durch ffm fahre kommen wir vielleicht bei einbruch der dunkelheit erst da oben an.


 Also ich wohne immernoch im Gallus. Aber ich habe nicht den Anspruch vor der Haustür abgeholt zu werden. Komme also gerne entgegengebiket.



			
				Laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr vom Dienstag, 12.4. 18:00 Uhr???
> Würde bei mir und blackbike super passen. Notfalls ginge noch der Mittwoch, 13.4. allerdings wollten wir da schon ein wenig Gas rausnehmen


 Das is doch mal ne Ansage! Und 'Gas rausnehmen' klingt aufgrund meines desolaten Trainingszustandes in diesem Jahr auch sehr gut!   Und nächste Woche habe ich aufgrund des 'Bike-von-Hannover-nach-Frankfurt-Transportes' sogar mein KFZ noch hier. Somit steht einem Taunus-Trail-Vergnügen nichts mehr im Wege! *freu*


----------



## laufand (6. April 2005)

Genial,

dann stehen Mecki und ich am kommenden Dienstag um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz in Oberursel Hohemark (für eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde). 

@Lupo: Wie schauts bei Dir und Miss Marple aus??? Mein Rädchen will doch mal seine "Geschwister" treffen 

CU

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (6. April 2005)

ok, aber nur wenns net schneit  
eigentlich hab ich vor am samstag mal hochzufahrn.


----------



## laufand (6. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ok, aber nur wenns net schneit
> eigentlich hab ich vor am samstag mal hochzufahrn.



OK, wenns schneit bring ich nen Fön mit


----------



## Babu (8. April 2005)

ok,

dann lass ich mich auch mal wieder blicken....obwohl ich mich am sonntag bei nem rennen wohl so krass verausgabenm werde, dass ich bis dahin wohl kaum wieder meine power beisammen hab.

freu mich aber, euch wieder zu sehen.

gtruß
martin

Ps: hab kein internet...also ändert den termin bitte nicht.oder wenn, dann schreibt mir ne SMS. Ach ja, könnte mich vielleicht danach weieder jemand nach hause fahren? wenn nicht, dann verabschiede ich mich wieder ab feldberg.


----------



## mischuwi (11. April 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass ich bis dahin wohl kaum wieder meine power beisammen hab.



O.K.! Bilde mit dir freiwillig das Ende des Feldes!   Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht so steil bergauf geht!    Mein kleinstes Kettenblatt hat nämlich immerhin 32 Zähne. 

... Wieso, fragt ihr?...

...weil mein 22er zurzeit noch so ausssieht und nicht einsatzfähig ist!


----------



## laufand (11. April 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> O.K.! Bilde mit dir freiwillig das Ende des Feldes!   Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht so steil bergauf geht!    Mein kleinstes Kettenblatt hat nämlich immerhin 32 Zähne.
> 
> ... Wieso, fragt ihr?...
> 
> ...weil mein 22er zurzeit noch so ausssieht und nicht einsatzfähig ist!



Ja, ja, ich sags ja immer: Der mischuwi hat einfach zuviel Power!!! Welch ein Antritt, der das Kettenblatt so verformt.

Dafür habe ich am Sonntag noch mein Schaltauge verbogen  
Naja hab ja noch ein Ersatz, wird bis morgen eingebaut  will doch nicht als Singlespeeder fahren!!! Das habe ich beim letzten AC auf der Schlussetappe nach Riva erleiden müssen. Das war genug Singlespeed fürs Leben   

CU 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (11. April 2005)

So Mädels und Jungs,

habe den morgigen Termin auch nochmal ins LMB eingetragen.

CU Andreas


----------



## mischuwi (13. April 2005)

War gestern ja ein richtig schöne Tour! Dank unserm trailsüchtigen Guide laufand gab es wieder richtig lecker Taunus-Trails von oben nach unten und nicht so viel oder zumindest (meist) gemäßigte Passagen, die von unten noch oben führten!   
Vielen Dank für die gemäßigte bergauf-Streckenführung nochmal von meiner Seite!   Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## laufand (13. April 2005)

Hi Afterworker!

War ne lustige Runde gestern! Wollte doch einfach mal bergab die Federung testen. 

Nächste Woche: Selbe Zeit, selber Ort? Ich stell mal was ins LMB.
Uhrzeit währe natürlich noch verhandelbar..

Ride on...


----------



## laufand (13. April 2005)

Tour für nächsen Dienstag steht jetzt auch im LMB 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=572

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## mischuwi (13. April 2005)

Hä? Was sind das denn hier für Mafia-Methoden? Wieso stehe ich da denn schon als Mitfahrer drin, obwohl ich mich noch garnicht eingetragen habe?   Is ja wohl nen dickes Ding! Najut, denn will ich mal dabei sein. Aber nur unter zwei Bedingungen:
1. kein Regen (wetter.com macht da schonmal wenig Hoffnung)   
2. nen Taxi Richtung FFM   (weil Auto morgen wieder nach Hannover gefahren wird)

Gruß Michael


----------



## laufand (13. April 2005)

Häh,

bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst!!!  
Wüsste auch gar nicht wie das zu bewerkstelligen wäre???

Wettervorhersage??? Bis dahin fließt noch viel Wasser den Feldberg runter.
Ich weiß eh noch nicht so genau wie ich am Dienstag nach Kellerwald aussehen werde   
Wird also wieder eine relaxte Tour!


Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (18. April 2005)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

die Wettervorhersagen für morgen sind vernichtend. 
Bleiben wir dabei mit 18:00? Oder sollte man sich morgen bis spätestens 16:00 Uhr hier im Forum mal kurzschließen, ob sich die Wassermassen in Grenzen halten???

@Babu, Lupo und Miss Marple: Wie schauts aus? Seid Ihr dabei?
Eintrag ins LMB genügt 

Das wird morgen eine Relaxtour, blackbike und ich sind von unserem ersten Marathon dieses Jahr noch so fix und fertig (die glasigen Augen kommen nicht vom Rotweintrinken  )

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (18. April 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> die Wettervorhersagen für morgen sind vernichtend.
> Bleiben wir dabei mit 18:00? Oder sollte man sich morgen bis spätestens 16:00 Uhr hier im Forum mal kurzschließen, ob sich die Wassermassen in Grenzen halten???...


genau, ich denke wir beobachten das wetter mal und wenns morgen abend net regnet sind wir dabei.

wolfgang


----------



## mischuwi (18. April 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ... sollte man sich morgen bis spätestens 16:00 Uhr hier im Forum mal kurzschließen, ob sich die Wassermassen in Grenzen halten???


DAFÜR. Meine Teilnahme ist dann zusätzlich noch abhängig von einer entsprechenden Mitfahrgelegenheit. Eine Spritkostenbeteiligung ist dabei natürlich selbstverständlich!
In diesem Sinne dann evtl. bis morgen.
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## blackbike__ (19. April 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> DAFÜR. Meine Teilnahme ist dann zusätzlich noch abhängig von einer entsprechenden Mitfahrgelegenheit. Eine Spritkostenbeteiligung ist dabei natürlich selbstverständlich!
> In diesem Sinne dann evtl. bis morgen.
> Gruß,
> Michael



könnte dich irgendwo aufgabeln, möglichst nähe a661 (kenn mich in ffm halt gar nicht aus   ), aber erst mal abwarten wies wetter wird, wenn ich da im moment rausguck, kann ich mir ja nicht vorstellen, dass was wird aus unserer afterworkrunde heute abend   ,wer weiss!
gruss, mecki


----------



## mischuwi (19. April 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> könnte dich irgendwo aufgabeln, möglichst nähe a661 (kenn mich in ffm halt gar nicht aus


 Vielen Dank! Da würde ich nächste Woche gerne drauf zurück kommen! Heute jedenfalls werde ich einen gemütlichen Fersehabend verbringen! Bei dem Wetter und den Bodenverhältnissen habe ich keine rechte Lust zu Biken. Habe keinerlei Böcke auf Schlammschlacht und Putzorgie! 
Vllt hat es ja am Mi oder Do wieder besseres Wetter. Dann könnte man die Afterworkrunde einfach um 1-2 Tage verschieben. (auch wenn man sich momentan kaum vorstellen kann, dass es jemals wieder aufhört zu regnen   )
Gruß Michael


----------



## laufand (19. April 2005)

Ok, OK,

die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt aber jetzt ist wirklich schluss. Hier in Königstein ist es einfach ununterbrochen am regnen. Das wäre wirklich die totale Schlammschlacht heute Abend    :kotz: 
Das kleine Schlammbad am Sonntag in Kellerwald war ja schon lustig genug!

Also ich cancele das mal für heute.
Da es bei uns morgen und am Donnerstag terminlich schlecht aussieht, habe ich den Eintrag im LMB mal auf nächsten Dienstag, 26.4. 18:00 geändert... auf dass das Wetter uns wohl gesonnen ist  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## blackbike__ (19. April 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Das kleine Schlammbad am Sonntag in Kellerwald war ja schon lustig genug!



...und vorallem die gestrige putzorgie (irgendwie ist der kellerwaldschlamm klebriger als der hiesige   ), neenee, die rädchen bleiben mal schön sauber im keller stehen bis sich das da draussen ein bisschen beruhigt hat, bäääääh


----------



## laufand (21. April 2005)

Liebe Afterworker,

leider muss ich die angekündigte Afterwork-Tour am kommenden Dienstag (26.4.) um eine halbe Stunde nach hinten verschieben. 

Ich hoffe Ihr seid mir nicht böse und kommt trotzdem. 

Neuer Termin ist jetzt 18:30!

Liebe Grüße,

Andreas

PS: Habe den Termin im LMB bereits geändert


----------



## sniper69 (21. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre dann mal mit wenn es länger hell ist, habe nämlich kein gescheites Licht   

Viel Spaß


----------



## mischuwi (22. April 2005)

Ich musste da gestern mal ein paar Dinge ausprobieren:

1. Wie lange braucht man mit Muskelkraft bis zum Parkplatz Hohemark?

2. Ist es möglich ohne kleines Kettenblatt den Altkönig zu bezwingen?

zu 1.: Obwohl es 20,5km kontinuierlich bergauf geht schfft man die Strecke auch mit 2,3 Schlappen in akzeptalen 56Min. ohne, dass einem die Zunge bis zum Oberrohr hängt. 
Somit bräuchte ich am nächsten Di bitte nur ein Shuttle zurück!   

zu 2.: Es geht besser, als ich dachte! Sogar die letzten Meter (da wo es ein wenig 'steinig' wird) habe ich fahren können ohne einen Fuss auf den Boden zu setzten. Und dabei hätte ich schon vorher fast umgedreht ohne es überhaupt zu versuchen. Habe mich aber doch eines besseren besonnen und den Kämpfer in mir aus dem Winterschlaf gerufen. Es hieß also: "Es geht solange bergauf, bis ein Fuss den Boden berührt!" Und wider Erwarten war das dann doch erst GANZ oben! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Tschuldigung, is nur'n Handyphoto) Erschrocken war ich aber, als ich auf die Stopuhr gesehen habe 53Min von der Hohemark bis zum Altkönig!   Retour habe ich seltsamer Weise nur 19Min. gebraucht.   (Was soll ich in Zukunft trainieren? Auf Kondition oder auf Fahrtechnik???  ) 
Nach weiteren 41Min. war ich dann wieder daheim. Eine wirklich nette Tour, mit der man sich am Abend nochmal knapp 3h beschäftigen kann und nachher guten Gewissens noch ein kleines Bierchen trinken darf.   

In diesem Sinne denn erstmal bis nächsen Dienstag!

Gruß, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. April 2005)

@ mischuwi : du machst uns angst   

so leute, wird zeit, dass ich auch mal wieder dazukomme   
ich denke, dass ich es morgen pünktlich bis 18.30 uhr zur hohen mark schaffe. fahre aber nur mit, wenns nicht schon vorher schifft ...
sollte irgendetwas dazwischenkommen, trage ich mich aus oder melde mich bei laufand ... soll keiner wegen mir warten müssen


----------



## Babu (25. April 2005)

so.meld mich auch mal wieder.hatte ja lange keine internetverbindung

ich kann morgen leider nicht, da ich ne ziemlich lästige bronchitis hab  

ich wünsch euch aber viel spaß

martin


----------



## laufand (25. April 2005)

HEH!! Hört sofort mit den Regentänzen auf    

Mensch, jetzt haben sich schon so viele Biker(innen) angemeldet, da muss das doch mit dem Wetter glatt gehen. 

Auf den Wetterbericht darf man eh nichts geben. Eigentlich hätten wir gestern in Schotten ja auch im Regen und Schlamm untergehen müssen   
Wetter war aber total in Ordnung   

@wissefux: Heh, würde mich echt mal wieder freuen 

@babu: dann leg die Beine mal lieber hoch und kuriere Dich ordentlich aus.

@mischuwi: Ich habs immer gewusst! Du bist ein Tier! Wir sollten Dir einfach noch das mittlere Kettenblatt abmontieren, ach halt - nein - dann bist Du ja noch schneller   PS: Rücktransport ist kein Problem...


Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Babu (25. April 2005)

hab mir die bronchitis bei ner trainingstour eingehandelt;

ich dachte, ich könnte irgendwie mal ne lockere GA1-tour im Taununs drehen. (aufm plan stand ne 3 1/2 stunden tour) 

also den pulsbereich hielt ich die ganze zeit ein, aber das heftige waren dann die 1500 Hm und 62km


----------



## Google (25. April 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den Wetterbericht darf man eh nichts geben. Eigentlich hätten wir gestern in Schotten ja auch im Regen und Schlamm untergehen müssen
> Wetter war aber total in Ordnung


Ach ? Wer ist denn noch mitgefahren und welche Strecke in welcher Zeit ? Würd mich mal interessieren...Außerdem hätten wir doch mal ein kurzes Kennenlernmeeting machen können....

Ich brauch morgen keine Höhenmeter...morgen nur Kilometer....ist mir auch zu spät.


----------



## Google (25. April 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir die bronchitis bei ner trainingstour eingehandelt;
> 
> ich dachte, ich könnte irgendwie mal ne lockere GA1-tour im Taununs drehen. (aufm plan stand ne 3 1/2 stunden tour)
> 
> also den pulsbereich hielt ich die ganze zeit ein, aber das heftige waren dann die 1500 Hm und 62km


Uuurks   Bei Euch fahr ich eh nimmer mit


----------



## blackbike__ (25. April 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ? Wer ist denn noch mitgefahren und welche Strecke in welcher Zeit ? Würd mich mal interessieren...Außerdem hätten wir doch mal ein kurzes Kennenlernmeeting machen können....



laufand: 2:21 > 53. sen 1   und meinereiner : 2:40 > 15. bei den mädels, da hast du mir also ne minute abgenommen (hier bleibt nix geheim, der nachbarthread steht unter beobachtung   ) , des gibt dann noch ne kleine revanche in wombach (die strecke mag ich deutlich lieber, je knackiger desto besser, für so flache dinger wie in schotten trainier ich zuwenig grundlage   ), aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja vorher doch mal beim afterworken, lass dich nicht durch babus 1500 hm abschrecken, ganz so schlimm wirds gewöhnlich nicht (und so schnell wie der babu sind wir auch nicht alle   )

gruss, bb


----------



## Google (26. April 2005)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, Dich kurz vor dem oder im 100 Hm-Anstieg überholt zu haben....Jedenfalls bist Du ne Superzeit gefahren  Vielleich gibts ja schon in Frammersbach ne Revanche ?

Man wird sich sicher dieses Jahr noch im Taunus sehen


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2005)

@laufand : wie ist denn die wetterlage in königstein ?
poste doch bitte mal heute mittag die aktuelle lage ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (26. April 2005)

Hi Zusammen!

Momentan ist es in Königstein noch etwas "feucht"  , aber die Vorhersagen für heute nachmittag sind optimistischer.

Das wird schon werden   

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (26. April 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zusammen!
> 
> Momentan ist es in Königstein noch etwas "feucht"  , aber die Vorhersagen für heute nachmittag sind optimistischer.
> 
> ...


genau, bei der gruppenstärke heut abend muss das einfach klappen  und die angesagten 1-3 l/qm dürften bis heut mittag runter sein, so wies hier grad schifft  

bis hoffentlich heut abend,

wolfgang


----------



## laufand (26. April 2005)

Heh, kurzer Zwischenbericht:

Die Sonne scheint in Königstein     

Leutz, das wird schon!!!

Da kann ich meinen Plan-B (nur Asphaltwege fahren) wohl doch saussen lassen     

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## mischuwi (26. April 2005)

Auch aus Frankfurt-Innenstadt kann ich erste Sonnenstrahlen vermelden!  
Die Schutzbleche werde ich aber denke ich trotzdem montieren!   Bis nachher denn!


----------



## laufand (26. April 2005)

15:20 Uhr Königstein - das Wetter hält   

Wenns so bleibt - und das schaut so aus, wird man höchsten von unten ein bissle nass   

@mischuwi: Werde auch meine Weichei-Schutzbleche drankleben   
Und wenn nichts anderes mehr hilft, ziehe ich das Ganzkörperkondom an   

Bis nachher,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2005)

das wetter hielt tatsächlich   
die tour war mal wieder toll   ; und danke nochmal, dass wir über den feldberg gefahren sind !

hoffe, ihr seid alle gut zu hause angekommen  

cu fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (27. April 2005)

Hallo Afterworker, 

ich fand die Tour gestern abend sehr schön, leider habe ich beim Downhill meine 
begrenzten Fähigkeiten  voll vorgeführt   aber wofür gibts "Chickenways"  , man muss sie nur rechtzeitig einschlagen   . Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich trotzdem mal wieder mit  .

Gruß, Martina


----------



## blackbike__ (27. April 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Afterworker,
> 
> ich fand die Tour gestern abend sehr schön, leider habe ich beim Downhill meine
> begrenzten Fähigkeiten  voll vorgeführt   aber wofür gibts "Chickenways"  , man muss sie nur rechtzeitig einschlagen   . Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich trotzdem mal wieder mit  .
> ...



klar nehmen wir dich wieder mit, ich war echt froh, mal wieder weibliche unterstützung zu haben   ! und das mim bergrunterfahren klappt auch irgendwann besser, da hilft nur üben   , aber gestern war der streckenzustand auch nicht wirklich dazu angetan, mal bissi was auszuprobieren...im trockenen gehts dann doch deutlich leichter   und der taunus kennt halt auch leider wenig zwischen "brutalbergrunter" und forstautobahn, dieses entweder-oder find ich auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, das ist im odenwald schon deutlich entspannter 

@all: ich fand's auch wieder richtig nett  , ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir, dass ich bergauf doch eher gebremst habe   aber mit dem spassrädchen bin ich halt rauf ne lahme ente dafür ists runter um so schöner   

gruss, mecki


----------



## Sakir (27. April 2005)

Halli Hallo

vielen dank für die schöne geführte Tour.

waren schöne spassige neue Trails dabei, ich bin begeistert   

dann mal bis zum nächsten mal.... soweit es zu machen ist werde ich wieder dabei sein !

Michael


----------



## laufand (28. April 2005)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

hat mir auch mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht   

@Miss Marple: Sorry nochmals wegen der Trail-Auswahl. Das nächste mal nehme ich etwas Rücksicht. Die Trails waren aber auch wegen der Nass-Wurzel-Lage etwas kniffelig.   

Damit's auch gleich weiter geht, habe ich für kommenden Di. 18:00 Uhr den nächsten LMB-Termin eingetragen. Also wieder fleißig eintragen   

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (28. April 2005)

Tag zusammen,
nehmt Ihr mich mal mit? Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Dienstag. Komme aus HG ist ja bis zur Hohemark nicht so weit für mich. Wäre sehr dankbar für etwas Gesellschaft! Bin gerade vollständig aus Dortmund übergesiedelt und schon ein paar mal mit Babu gefahren, der hat gesagt ich solle hier mal reinschauen... Gurke sonst immer allein durch den Wald- kann echt öde werden!

Gruss

Sven


----------



## laufand (29. April 2005)

Hi homburger,

klar nehmen wir Dich mit. Babu fährt hier auch immer mal mit.
Aber wie ich sehe hast Du Dich ja bereits im LMB eingetragen   
Hoffen wir, dass das Wochenend-Wetter bis Di. hält   

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (29. April 2005)

Cool, dass find ich nett,
ja, dass wetter... Bin eh noch ein bisschen angeschlagen, aber für eine Runde zum Sandplacken wird´s am Wochenende hoffentlich reichen. Mal sehen, wie sich die Elite so den Berg hochquält!

Also, ein schönes Wochenende

Sven


----------



## Sakir (29. April 2005)

Das wird wieder eine schöne Truppe am Dienstag, ich freu mich schon jetzt !

habe mir auch einen Conti Gravity als Erstaz für den Flow auf meinem Hinterrrad geordert, der Flow ist doch nciht unbedingt etwas für Feldberg gelände 


Muss ich denn diesmal Licht mitnehmen ????

Michael


----------



## Lupo (29. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich denn diesmal Licht mitnehmen ????
> 
> Michael


eigentlich net, aber du kannst ja alle deine akkus einpacken, dann hab ich wenigstens mal ne chance an dir dranzubleiben    
freu mich auch schon, vorallem weil wir dann mit erweitertem wissen die berge runterdonnern


----------



## Babu (29. April 2005)

so...hab mich auch mal eingetragen, weiß aber nicht, wie es bis dato um meinen husten steht. also ist es nichts 100%es


gruß

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (30. April 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> dann hab ich wenigstens mal ne chance an dir dranzubleiben


seit du deine FusionRakete hast, gehst du Bergab ab wie ein Zäpfchen   es ist schwer an dir dran zu bleiben !
das erweiterte Wissen wird uns dann natürlich über sämtliche Hindernisse bringen   

wann fährst du denn morgen früh bei dir los ? dann komme ich vorher bei dir vorbei ))

weisst du was mit KillerN am Diesntag ist ? ich könnte ihn mitnehmen !

Michael


----------



## Lupo (30. April 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> seit du deine FusionRakete hast, gehst du Bergab ab wie ein Zäpfchen   es ist schwer an dir dran zu bleiben !


dafür hab ich aber bergauf immer feste was zu tun um dranzubleiben  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> wann fährst du denn morgen früh bei dir los ? dann komme ich vorher bei dir vorbei ))


ich will so um 9:15 spätestens starten, um 10 solls ja an der hohemark losgehn.



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> weisst du was mit KillerN am Diesntag ist ? ich könnte ihn mitnehmen !
> 
> Michael


der hat am dienstag fahrschule, also runter vom asphalt in heusenstamm und umgebung  

wie siehts mit ner ODW tour aus am freitag oder sonntag?

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Sakir (1. Mai 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts mit ner ODW tour aus am freitag oder sonntag?


Ohje, das kommende WE sieht mein Terminkalender verdammt voll aus   

Michael


----------



## Sakir (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo

also wen man doch alles auf dem Feldberg trifft ! ! !
da waren z.B. der Erdi01 & Andreas aus dem "Touren rund um Hanau" Thread und auch aus diesem habe ich 2 gesehen.... allerdings hatten die beiden anscheinend Scheuklappen auf oder so ein Interessantes Thema worüber sie redeten.... jedenfalls haben sie uns nicht erkannt   

na ratet mal, wer es war .....   

am Dienstag wird es wohl eine sehr große Gruppe werden *freu*

Michael


----------



## blackbike__ (1. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> und auch aus diesem habe ich 2 gesehen.... allerdings hatten die beiden anscheinend Scheuklappen auf oder so ein Interessantes Thema worüber sie redeten.... jedenfalls haben sie uns nicht erkannt
> 
> na ratet mal, wer es war .....



uuuups   sollten wir das etwa gewesen sein     wo, wann ????? mmmh, interessantes thema, worüber wir redeten???? vielleicht hab ich eher darüber nachgedacht, welchen schrecken mich mein begleiter als nächstes aussetzt   (den weg abwärts fliessende sturzbäche, sich meter hoch und kilometerweit auftürmende baumriesen oder raupenkollonoien, die einen auf augenhöhe in ihre netze verstricken und zu hunderten an einem kleben bleiben... war ne echte abenteuertour   ), und ihr müsst das nächste mal bissi lauter rufen   , oder waren vielleicht doch gar nicht wir gemeint   

bis dienstag, gruss, mecki


----------



## Sakir (2. Mai 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> uuuups   sollten wir das etwa gewesen sein


Ja, genau ihr beide seid das gewesen, an der ersten Kurve auf der 
Schotterpiste kurz nach dem Parkplatz. Da haben wir euch gesehen, 
aber leider erst im letzten moment... da war es für rufen odere tc. 
leider schon zu spät   
war aber wirklich schon wahnsinn mit diesen tausenden raupen... die 
haben echt überall rumgehongen   

Michael


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2005)

hab mich gestern natürlich auch zum kleinen feldberg begeben, um das peloton am höchsten punkt wie früher zu sehen. grippegeschächt habe ich mich da hoch geschafft, um dann feststellen zu müssen, dass die gar nicht mehr da hoch fahren   . hätten die ja auch mal im zeitplan reinschreiben können, oder    
was diese raupenplage angeht, so kann ich dies auch vom staufen-gebiet gestern bestätigen. einfach nur wahnsinn ...
ich war froh, dass das am rossert und kleinen feldberg nicht mehr war, aber offensichtlich weiter oben schon wieder   

da ich immer noch mit husten uns schnupfen kämpfe, werde ich die nächsten tage wohl mal aussetzen müssen


----------



## Ippie (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich gestern wieder vom Taunus faziniert bin, nehme ich auch wieder die relativ lange Anfahrtszeit in Kauf. Ich bin morgen dabei. 

bis denn

Volker


----------



## laufand (2. Mai 2005)

Heh klasse, 

wird ja wieder eine schöne große Gruppe. Da fällts nicht so auf, wenn ich etwas hinterher-trödele   

Na dann werde ich mir doch mal wieder ne ordentliche Tour überlegen   Wie wärs denn mal mit Sandplacken, Limesweg, Saalburg, Herzberg, etc.???

Wie mir scheint hat am WE der halbe Hanau-Thread eine Fahrtechnik-Kurs besucht. Klasse, dann werde ich zukünftig auch noch bergab hinterher fahren     

Pah, diese Raupenplage (insbesondere am Hühnerberg) hatte wirklich was von "Hitchcock - die Vögel" oder "Die Körperfresser kommen" o.ä.
Da haben blackbike und ich so einen schönen Abschluss der Tour nach dem Viktoria-Tempel gefunden (eben über den Hühnerberg)  - aber das ist in den nächsten Wochen noch nicht zu machen.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (2. Mai 2005)

oh man....mich verfolgt echt ne pechstrene. jetzt ist auch noch ne dichtung von meinem dämpfer zerbröselt und das ding läuft nach und nach aus.

habs nun so an ne wand angelehnt, dass nichts über nacht auslaufen kann, denn morgen soll das ding ja schließlich noch funtzen

gruß

martin


----------



## Sakir (2. Mai 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> wird ja wieder eine schöne große Gruppe. Da fällts nicht so auf, wenn ich etwas hinterher-trödele


Huhu

also ich fand das Tempo von letzter Woche eigentlich recht angenehm und schneller muss es auch nicht sein, wenn wir halt mal unseren Rappel bekommen.... dann rasen wir halt mal 2 m vor ))

P.S. eventuell können wir nochmal an einer bestimmten Stelle vorbeischauen (wenn es zu machen ist) ich würde mir da gerne mal meine Sturzstelle von gestern anschauen   
das können wir dann morgen kurzfristig besprechen !

Michael


----------



## laufand (2. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> also ich fand das Tempo von letzter Woche eigentlich recht angenehm und schneller muss es auch nicht sein, wenn wir halt mal unseren Rappel bekommen.... dann rasen wir halt mal 2 m vor ))
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, wo hat's Dich denn zerlegt?
Also seit meinem Fahrtechnik-Training in Witten (anno 2002) liebe ich Rinnen über alles - es zieht mich wie magisch in jede rein     

Bis morgen,

Andreas


----------



## Sakir (2. Mai 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem, wo hat's Dich denn zerlegt?
> Also seit meinem Fahrtechnik-Training in Witten (anno 2002) liebe ich Rinnen über alles - es zieht mich wie magisch in jede rein
> 
> Bis morgen,
> ...


Ohje...... auf dem Boden   
nee spass beiseite, keine Ahnung, das kann dir nur Lupo sagen... der war hinter mir und hat mich fliegen gesehen 

Michael


----------



## Ippie (3. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Ohje...... auf dem Boden
> nee spass beiseite, keine Ahnung, das kann dir nur Lupo sagen... der war hinter mir und hat mich fliegen gesehen
> 
> Michael


Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Ich habe Dich aus erster Reihe fliegen sehen und das sah echt stylisch aus. Ich sage mal eine gute 9.0 für Haltung und 9.5 für den Schwierigkeitsgrad. Aber die Stelle kennt nur Lupo.

bis heute abend

Volker

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## mischuwi (3. Mai 2005)

Was passiert da draußen vor meinem Fenster denn bitte?   Sind das nicht...das sind doch...REGENTROPFEN!!!!    Das is ja soo ungerecht! Und wenn ich denn auf wetter.com gucke, dann vergeht mir das   und ich will nurnoch  :kotz: !
Hoffentlich klart es wieder ein wenig auf, dass es wenigstens nicht regnet. Ich bin ja als Nordlicht schon mit sehr wenig zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (3. Mai 2005)

Nein, nein, das ist bestimmt kein Regen, Bestimmt nicht, BESTIMMT NICHT     
Warum muss denn immer Di. so ein Sch**ss-Wetter sein???    

Hoffe nur, dass das nicht bis heute Abend so anhält, schließlich wollte ich doch mal die Weiße Mauer in Angriff nehmen    

Na dann schaun wir mal was der Bike-Wetter-Gott für uns bereit hält   

Andreas


----------



## Ippie (3. Mai 2005)

Nein, nein,

das war kein Regen!
Da hat bestimmt schon jemand wegen den schlechten Aussichten geheult hat. Vielleicht sogar Petrus.

Das klappt schon heute abend.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## homburger (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
hatte ja um mitnahme gebeten und muss leider für heut abend doch absagen. fahre am donnerstag nach malle und muss vorher noch einiges wegarbeiten, wird wohl etwas knapp...
kopf hoch wegen des wetters- ich bring sonne mit!
hoffentlich klappt´s das nächste mal. viel spass.

bis dahin

sven


----------



## laufand (3. Mai 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> hatte ja um mitnahme gebeten und muss leider für heut abend doch absagen. fahre am donnerstag nach malle und muss vorher noch einiges wegarbeiten, wird wohl etwas knapp...
> kopf hoch wegen des wetters- ich bring sonne mit!
> hoffentlich klappt´s das nächste mal. viel spass.
> ...



Tja, dann beim nächsten mal vielleicht   

Andreas

PS: Momentan regnet es in Königstein nicht


----------



## Sakir (4. Mai 2005)

Morsche,

wri haben und gestern noch tiersich über das super timing gefreut !
im Auto gesesssen und es hat geregnet wie sau   

LAUFAND das hast du spitze gemacht   

mit jedemale wo ich mit euch fahre wird es besser   
was soll ich sagen, die Streckenführung war spitze und Trails allererste Sahne !

wie gehts denn unserem Jens ???

Michael


----------



## Ippie (4. Mai 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

erstmal ein großes LOB an Laufand. Eine sehr gute Streckenwahl. Das war mit Abstand der beste Taunusausritt. Angenehmes Tempo und rasante, teilweise Anspruchsvolle Trails. 

Für die nächsten Touren werde ich wieder dabei sein.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (4. Mai 2005)

moin jungs!

war wieder mal ne supergeile tour gestern  , 844hm nach meiner uhr und eine abwechslungsreiche streckenwahl. *laufand, so kenn ich dich*    und jetzt weiss ich auch endlich wo man im taunus serpentinen tainieren kann  
das timing war perfekt, mim letzten büchsenlicht und mit den ersten regentropfen wieder an der hohemark eingerollt, wenn noch einer ne panne gehabt hätte wärs nen echtes problem geworden    

bis zum nächsten mal,

wolfgang

ich glaub dem jens gehts gut, nur bissi die tapete angekratzt


----------



## Sakir (4. Mai 2005)

Habt ihr schon was am Samstag vor ???

hier ist eine Anregung.....

näheres im Thread "Touren rund um Hanau"

Michael


----------



## Sakir (6. Mai 2005)

Halli Hallo

ist schon etwas für kommende Woche geplant ???

ich müsste mal planen   

Michael


----------



## laufand (6. Mai 2005)

Liebe Afterworker,

hat am Dienstag wirklich richtig Spass gemacht!

Für nächste Woche klappts bei uns nur am Mittwoch (18:00).
Habe den Termin schonmal ins LMB eingetragen.

@Killern: Was macht der Tapetenverlust??? Wächst es wieder zur Rauhfaser zusammen?   

@mischuwi: Hi, wir haben letzten Di. 15 min gewartet, aber Du warst nicht in Sicht und auch per Handy nicht zu erreichen.
Hoffe Dir ist nix passiert   

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (8. Mai 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @mischuwi: Hi, wir haben letzten Di. 15 min gewartet, aber Du warst nicht in Sicht und auch per Handy nicht zu erreichen.
> Hoffe Dir ist nix passiert


UUUPS! Ne, passiert ist nur, dass um 16 Uhr der Chef rein kam und beschlossen hat, dass ich gerne bis 21:30UHr arbeiten möchte!   Hatte deshalb ne SMS an Wolfgang geschickt. Die scheint aber nicht angekommen zu sein.   Ich habe jedenfalls auch ne neue Nummer. Ist per PN an dich unterwegs. Falls es mal wieder nicht klappen sollte. 

Mittwoch passt mir auch besser diese Woche, weil ich am Mi auch nen Vorstellungsgespräch habe. Und mir dann evtl. den Frust von der Seele strampeln kann!


----------



## Lupo (9. Mai 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hatte deshalb ne SMS an Wolfgang geschickt. Die scheint aber nicht angekommen zu sein.


jedenfalls net bei mir, wer weiss wer die bekommen hat. hoffentlich hat nix allzu vertrauliches dringestanden    

Ich freu mich schon auf mittwoch,

wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (9. Mai 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

für Mittwoch habe ich mich eingetragen. Sakir, ich bin um 17:20 Uhr bei Dir.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## Babu (9. Mai 2005)

also ich werd diesmal nicht kommen.
hatte am sonntag konfirmation und ... naja, jetzt brummt der schädel   

außerdem ruft die schule

gruß

martin


----------



## frolic (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wer hat denn mal Lust einen Neuling bei einer gemütlichen Runde den Feldberg und seine Umgebung zu zeigen? 
Bei dieser Tour http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=678 fahren ja nur die Cracks mit. Das muß ich mir glaube ich erstmal nicht antun....

Ich arbeite momentan in Frankfurt-City (Bahnhofsnähe) und habe schon die ein oder andere Tour Richtung Oberursel gemacht. Allerdings habe ich mich dann ab Parkplatz Oberursel nur noch auf den 'großen Wegen' aufgehalten. Mann will ja auch noch zurückkommen.
Da ich kein richtiges licht am Bike habe, müßte ich allerdings so gegen 20:30-21:00 wieder am Parkplatz sein, damit ich gut wieder in die City zurückkomme bzw. die bahn nehmen kann.

Gruß 
 frolic


----------



## SchiebeNix (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

@frolic:

Kann dich gut verstehen, verfolge diesen Thread auch schon länger und überlege, ob ich da mithalten kann, zumal ich vorher erst noch aus dem Hintertaunus (Obernhain) nach Orschel fahren muss. Ausserdem ist das (18 Uhr) bei mir leider noch fast Middle-Work, 19 Uhr wäre schon realistischer   
Leider kenne ich auf der Vordertaunusseite die Wege nicht so gut, sonst würde ich dir mal von Orschel aus "gemütlich" den Feldberg und die Umgebung zeigen. Vielleicht können die Jungs aus diesem Thread ja auch mal für uns Newbies ne etwas langsamere Tour an einem Wochenende oder so machen *nettfrag*, dann lernt man sich mal kennen und sieht, ob man mithalten kann.

@babu:
Da du als Leistungssportler ja keinen Alkohol trinkst    kann das mit dem Brummschädel ja nur zwei Gründe haben:
a) deine schöne orange (?) Krawatte war zu eng gebunden  
b) ich habe dir zu laut ins Ohr trompetet   

Gruß
Björn.


----------



## Lupo (10. Mai 2005)

@ frolic + schiebenix: habt ihr net das fettgedruckte in laufand´s lmb eintrag gelesen?: 
 Beschreibung  	*Gemütliche Afterwork-Feierabend-Runde* im Taunus-Gebiet. Die genaue Strecke wird noch kurzfristig festgelegt.
also lasst euch net hängen und seid morgen dabei.

ne grössere taunustour hab ich übrigens für samstag, den 25.06. in planung. lmb eintrag folgt noch.

wolfgang


----------



## Google (10. Mai 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ne grössere taunustour hab ich übrigens für samstag, den 25.06. in planung. lmb eintrag folgt noch.


Du weißt aber schon, daß einige vom Hanau-Forum einen Tag später in Frammersbach beim Mara starten ? Wenns genehm ist und ansonsten nix dazwischen kommt, würd ich auch ganz gerne dabei sein....


----------



## Lupo (10. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt aber schon, daß einige vom Hanau-Forum einen Tag später in Frammersbach beim Mara starten ? Wenns genehm ist und ansonsten nix dazwischen kommt, würd ich auch ganz gerne dabei sein....


kannst dich gerne anschliessen, frank   wahrscheinlich wird von den marathonisti aus verständlichen gründen keiner dabei sein aber sicherlich gibts besuch aus dem westerwald  die strecke soll möglichst viele taunus - highlights   tangieren und das tempo so, dass man auch noch was von der landschaft geniessen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. Mai 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> kannst dich gerne anschliessen, frank   wahrscheinlich wird von den marathonisti aus verständlichen gründen keiner dabei sein aber sicherlich gibts besuch aus dem westerwald  die strecke soll möglichst viele taunus - highlights   tangieren und das tempo so, dass man auch noch was von der landschaft geniessen kann.


Das war ja mal von Dir als neuerliches Treffen mit dem Hanau Forum angesprochen worden  Ich dachte Du hättest bei der Terminwahl nicht an Frammersbach gedacht.


----------



## SchiebeNix (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

@lupo
Morgen kann ich leider nicht mitkommen, weil ich heute schon eher aus der Firma gehen muss, um ne Gruppe Kiddies vom JRK (Jugendrotkreuz) zu "quälen" und mein Chef mich sonst killt   

Vielleicht klappts aber nächste Woche mal, ansonsten benutze ich deine
tolle Vorlage für die Arbeit:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/42580/cat/500/page/1
  

Gruß
Björn


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2005)

gebe zu bedenken, dass sich ab morgen auch wieder go crazy um 18.00 uhr an der hohen mark trifft.
die "neuen" könnten dann leichten irritationen unterliegen, wenn bei go crazy immer noch so viele mitfahren   

ich selber bin wohl eher nicht am start. entscheide ich morgen spontan. ihr braucht nicht warten, wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin ...


----------



## Babu (10. Mai 2005)

SchiebeNix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @frolic:
> 
> ...



achso..........du hast also beim bläserchor mitgespielt. ward ihr eigentlich schon von anfang an in der planung, oder kamt ihr nur noch dazu, weil dir orgel öfters mal klemmt?

meine krawatte war übrigens eher rot als orang, dafür war mein hemd aber in diese farbrichtung.

gruß

martin


----------



## Lupo (10. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja mal von Dir als neuerliches Treffen mit dem Hanau Forum angesprochen worden  Ich dachte Du hättest bei der Terminwahl nicht an Frammersbach gedacht.


richtig, nen anderer termin wäre schöner gewesen aber alle bringste eh net unter einen hut und dieses we hat sich halt angeboten.

@schiebenix:
jou, geb das mal bei deim cheffe ab  und teil uns dann dem seine reaktion mit


----------



## frolic (11. Mai 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @ frolic + schiebenix: habt ihr net das fettgedruckte in laufand´s lmb eintrag gelesen?:
> Beschreibung  	*Gemütliche Afterwork-Feierabend-Runde* im Taunus-Gebiet. Die genaue Strecke wird noch kurzfristig festgelegt.
> also lasst euch net hängen und seid morgen dabei.
> 
> ...



Hallo Lupo, 
vielen dank für die Aufmunterung, ich werde es dann heute mal versuchen!
Ich hab allerdings noch zwei fragen:
1.Sehe ich das richtig das wir so gegen 20:30 Uhr wieder Parkplatz Hohemark zurück sind (hab kein Licht)?
2.Wo finde ich euch bzw. wie erkenne ich euch? Ich würde dann an der Endhaltestelle der U3 ankommen.

Ihr braucht aber nicht auf mich zu warten, kann immer kurzfristig sein das ich länger arbeiten muß...  

bis später
 frolic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (11. Mai 2005)

frolic schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Sehe ich das richtig das wir so gegen 20:30 Uhr wieder Parkplatz Hohemark zurück sind (hab kein Licht)?


angestrebt ist zumindest im hellen anzukommen, hoffen wir das beste, aber sollte schon klappen   


			
				frolic schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Wo finde ich euch bzw. wie erkenne ich euch? Ich würde dann an der Endhaltestelle der U3 ankommen.


auf dem parkplatz (von der haltestelle einmal um die ecke, richtiung klinik), kann da heute abend allerdings etwas voll werden, guckst nach ner gruppe von ca. 6 leuten, einmal frau, rest männer   , hoher fusion anteil, wirst uns schon finden (voran können wir dich denn erkennen   )

dann vielleicht bis heute abend   

heute afterwork-biken und die sonne scheint   da kann doch was nicht stimmen


----------



## Sakir (11. Mai 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> heute afterwork-biken und die sonne scheint   da kann doch was nicht stimmen


hee hee, ganz was aussergewöhnliches 

Michael


----------



## blackbike__ (11. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> hee hee, ganz was aussergewöhnliches
> 
> Michael



guck ma raus, da sind sie schon die wolken, ich hätt besser nix gesagt


----------



## Babu (11. Mai 2005)

kann mich heute vielleicht jemand nach hause bringen


----------



## Lupo (11. Mai 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> kann mich heute vielleicht jemand nach hause bringen



lässt sich einrichten


----------



## SchiebeNix (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich mache jetzt Schluss, versuche, es auch rechtzeitig zu euch zu schaffen...

Gruß
Björn.


----------



## SchiebeNix (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

hat mächtig Spaß gemacht, danke für die gut ausgesuchte Tour.

Und ne rote Nase + blaue Schulter steht mir eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht   Schade nur um die schöne Lampe   

Werde bestimmt mal wieder mitfahren, wenn ich etwas trainiert habe, so ganz gemütlich fand ich es nämlich nicht   

Gruß
Björn.


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2005)

moin zusammen !

würde mich mal opfern, eine tour im staufen/rossert/atzelberg massiv zu führen ...
hab mir da schon was nettes ausgedacht. eine recht anspruchsvolle strecke, zu großen teilen aus singletrails im up- und downhill bestehend   

das ganze würde allerdings einen tourstart in kelkheim (kelkheimer freibad) erfordern, um das zeitlich hinzubekommen ...

überlegt es euch mal, es lohnt sich ! versprochen


----------



## frolic (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

super tour!  
Hat mir viel spaß gemacht, ich hoffe ich habe euch nicht zu sehr aufgehalten und ihr nehmt mich noch mal mit.

Gruß 
 Sven


----------



## mischuwi (12. Mai 2005)

War wirklich mal wieder ne lekka Tour! Vor allem über den 'Lupo-Spezial-Trail' könnt ich stundenlang dahin heizen!   Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber noch! Der letzte Monsterdownhill (SchiebeNix wird sich evtl. daran erinnern   ) führte im weitern Verlauf meiner Fahrt zu zwei Problemen, die sich vor allem auf den letzten 5 Kilometern immer stärker bemerkbar machten.
1. Meine Oberschenkel fühlten sich nach der Rüttelpartie an, wie zwei ausgewrungene Waschlappen und fingen bei jeder kleinen Brücke derb zu brennen an.
2. Habe ich mir einen schleichenden Plattfuß an der Vorderachse eingehandelt. (Und jetzt keine Kommentare!!!!   ) Zum Glück machte sich dieser auch erst auf den letzten 5km richtig bemerkbar. Als ich zuhause war hatte ich jedenfalls noch genau 0,7bar auf dem Vorderreifen, was dem geringen Rollwidersatnd nicht unbedingt zuträgt.

Aber was solls! Is halt alles Training und bringt einen nur weiter nach vorne!   
Am Ende standen auf dem Tacho jedenfalls 69,60km und 1096hm. Nicht schlecht für eine Feierabendrunde, wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (12. Mai 2005)

beim nächsten mal zieh ich mich wohl doch besser an. der husten war mal wiedr schneller als ich und hat mich wieder eingeholt..........jetzt hock ich hier keuchend zu hause und putz mein radl  

gruß und *hust*

martin


----------



## sniper69 (13. Mai 2005)

Mosche,

kurze Frage, sind 69,60km und 1096hm normal bei eurer "Feierabendrunde"?


----------



## Lupo (13. Mai 2005)

sniper69 schrieb:
			
		

> Mosche,
> 
> kurze Frage, sind 69,60km und 1096hm normal bei eurer "Feierabendrunde"?


nee, das war nur mischuwi, weil der in ffm gestartet ist.
von der hohemark aus warens dann 28km bei 800hm und 2:08h fahrzeit


----------



## mischuwi (13. Mai 2005)

sniper69 schrieb:
			
		

> Mosche,
> 
> kurze Frage, sind 69,60km und 1096hm normal bei eurer "Feierabendrunde"?


Getreu dem Motto alles geht und nichts muss kann sich jeder seine Streckenlänge wählen!   Ich hatte mich halt entschieden den Weg von FFM zum Taunus auch mit dem Bike zu absolvieren. Da kommt denn natürlich ein bisschen was zusammen.
Die eigentliche Feierabendrunde ab Parkplatz Hohemark liegt eigentlich immer so zwischen 25 und 30km mit entsprechend 600-800hm. Also von solchen Schreckensmeldungen nicht verrückt machen lassen. Die jeweilige Tour wird immer den Mitfahrern angepasst und wenn mal garnichts mehr geht, dann haben wir die Gruppe auch schon mal 'geteilt'. Die Übermotivierten konnten sich auf dem Feldberg austoben, während die entspannteren Tourer den leichteren Weg zu Fuchstanz genommen haben, wo man sich dann wieder getroffen hat. 
Du siehst also, dass man kein Konditionswunder sein muss, um mitzuhalten. Man muss halt nur sagen, wenn man nicht mehr kann!


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2005)

Guten Abend allerseits

Steht kommende Woche bei Euch wieder ne Afterworktour an ? Wenns der Mittwoch wird, würd ich gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren


----------



## Lupo (16. Mai 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> würde mich mal opfern, eine tour im staufen/rossert/atzelberg massiv zu führen ...
> hab mir da schon was nettes ausgedacht. eine recht anspruchsvolle strecke, zu großen teilen aus singletrails im up- und downhill bestehend
> 
> ...


bevor dieser wichtige und interressante  beitrag untergeht will ich mich doch dazu äussern  

ich hab ja schon viele geführte touren mitgemacht aber eine mit dem zusatz *massiv* fehlt mir noch  und wenn der fux sich was nettes ausgedacht hat sollte man auf keinen fall drauf verzichten.  
da brauch ich net lange zu überlegen, ich wäre mit dabei aber bitteeeeeeeeeeeeee net mehr im mai, weil nächste woche hab ich urlaub und ausserdem müsste die logistik noch sichergestellt werden weil ja einige after work biker (noch) nicht automobil sind aber desshalb nicht von der tour ausgeschossen werden sollten.


----------



## laufand (16. Mai 2005)

Hi Jungs,

klar geht am Mittwoch was!!! 

@wissefux: Steht Dein Vorschlag noch mit einer Tour ab Kelkheim? Würde mich auch mal interessieren, andere Bereich des Taunus aus Deinen trailbewärten kennen zu lernen 
Stelle doch ggf. einfach was ins LMB

D.h. wenn der Fux was anbietet, ist Treffpunkt in Kelkheim (tbd.) sonst - wie üblich - Oberursel Hohemark (ich würde dann aber auch noch was ins LMB eintragen).

Ciao

Andreas

PS: Wir kommem gerade unserem Spessart-Cross (2-Tages-Rundtour) zurück.
Was das Wetter betrifft hatten wir richtig Glück: Nur am Pfingst-Sonntags-Morgen hat es richtig geschüttet. Danach wurde es immer besser. Tja nur die Wege waren so total richtig eingematscht. Aber mein Rädschen hat ja fast Schlammfarbe...


----------



## laufand (16. Mai 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> bevor dieser wichtige und interressante  beitrag untergeht will ich mich doch dazu äussern
> 
> ich hab ja schon viele geführte touren mitgemacht aber eine mit dem zusatz *massiv* fehlt mir noch  und wenn der fux sich was nettes ausgedacht hat sollte man auf keinen fall drauf verzichten.
> da brauch ich net lange zu überlegen, ich wäre mit dabei aber bitteeeeeeeeeeeeee net mehr im mai, weil nächste woche hab ich urlaub und ausserdem müsste die logistik noch sichergestellt werden weil ja einige after work biker (noch) nicht automobil sind aber desshalb nicht von der tour ausgeschossen werden sollten.



Da haben sich ja unsere Posts glatt überschnitten!
Tja, da blackbike und ich die nächste (letzte Maiwoche) nicht können, wäre es natürlich klasse, wenn wissefux im Juni sein Trailfeuerwerk  anstimmen würde.
Wenn's Ihr damit einverstanden seit, stelle ich gerne was ins LMB (hätte auch mal wieder Lust, den schwarzen Balken nach Kirdorf abzusurfen )

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Babu (16. Mai 2005)

aber bitte nicht vorm 5., oder besser gesagt ab dem 6. juni. bis dahin ist nämlich bikefestival willingen angesagt   

gruß

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2005)

hi zusammen,

hatte schon angst, dass mein vorschlag untergegangen ist. umso mehr freut es mich zu lesen, dass dem nicht so ist   

habe versucht, meine ausgedache tour mal letzten freitag probezufahren. ich scheiterte an meinem gesundheitszustand und der zu schnell leeren trinkblase (hatte auch nur einen liter reingemacht).

nach gut 21 km hatte ich schon 850 hm zusammen, als ich mich zum runterrollen in die heimat entschied. für die gesamtstrecke von 29 km und 875 hm brauchte ich schon ohne größere pausen 2 stunden 15 min.
die trails haben es in sich und lassen einem auch nicht sonderlich schnell vorwärts kommen ...

für die komplettierung meiner gedachten runde fehlen noch bestimmt ca. 400 hm und locker 1 stunde fahrzeit.

von mir aus können wir das ganze auf juni verschieben, möglichst aber anfang juni, bevor die marathon-saison so richtig mit kiedrich usw. losgeht. dann ist es auch wieder etwas länger hell


----------



## laufand (16. Mai 2005)

Alles klar,

dann verschieben wir das doch einfach bis Juni.
Die Normalsterblichen brauchen für die Strecke ja auch sicherlich etwas mehr Zeit  da machts wirklich nichts, wenns a bisserl länger hell ist.

Ich stell für diesen Mittwoch dann mal was ins LMB...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2005)

also der erste teil meiner tour funktioniert fast perfekt. von dem ein oder anderen umgestürzten baum mal abgesehen, der einem zum absteigen zwingt, ist alles fahrbar.
muß mir nur noch ein besseres finale überlegen, nicht dass wir doch nach dem schönen schloßborndownhill noch 20 min stumpf auf forstautobahn bergauf zum naturfreundehaus kurbeln müssen. das würde dem bis dahin erlebten tourverlauf nicht gut zu gesicht stehen   
andere varianten würden aber eventuell zu einer doppelbefahrung von teilstücken führen (dann allerdings wenigstens andersherum als zuvor).

optimaler startpunkt wäre dann eigentlich der gimbacher hof in kelkheim. hätte den schönen vorteil, nach einem abschließenden downhill direkt dort aus dem wald ausgespuckt zu werden und noch einen äppler zischen zu können   
bei sehr gutem wetter könnte es aber zu parkplatzproblemen kommen ...

planen wir für die tour doch mal den 7.6. oder 8.6. ab 18.00 uhr ein. je nachdem, ob ihr euch nun für dienstag oder mittwoch entschieden habt


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2005)

hier schon mal der link für die anfahrt zum "gimbi"

http://www.hof-gimbach.de

auch der kelkheimer hauptbahnhof (kelkheim-mitte) ist nur ca. 10 bike-minuten vom gimbi entfernt. also für bahnfahrer auch erreichbar. man muß nur beachten, dass die bahn nicht so oft fährt wie eine normale s-bahn !


----------



## mischuwi (17. Mai 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> planen wir für die tour doch mal den 7.6. oder 8.6. ab 18.00 uhr ein. je nachdem, ob ihr euch nun für dienstag oder mittwoch entschieden habt


Da bin ich natürlich dabei! Für Extremtouren bin ich immer zu haben. Man sollte sich vllt gen 20.6. orientieren. Das is der längste Tag des Jahres.    *Scherz* Wenn das ganze erst im Juni startet bin ich dabei. Die nächtesn zwei Wochen kann ich nämlich nicht. Ihr wisst ja wie das ist. Urlaub, Betriebsausflug,... man kommt kaum noch zum Afterworkbiken!


----------



## laufand (17. Mai 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> also der erste teil meiner tour funktioniert fast perfekt. von dem ein oder anderen umgestürzten baum mal abgesehen, der einem zum absteigen zwingt, ist alles fahrbar.
> muß mir nur noch ein besseres finale überlegen, nicht dass wir doch nach dem schönen schloßborndownhill noch 20 min stumpf auf forstautobahn bergauf zum naturfreundehaus kurbeln müssen. das würde dem bis dahin erlebten tourverlauf nicht gut zu gesicht stehen
> andere varianten würden aber eventuell zu einer doppelbefahrung von teilstücken führen (dann allerdings wenigstens andersherum als zuvor).
> 
> ...



Hörrt sich verdammt gut an. 

Mir persönlich wäre der Dienstag lieber. Am Mittwoch kann ich voraussichtlich nicht.   
Was meinen die anderen Afterworker????

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (17. Mai 2005)

mir wäre mittwoch lieber, da ich dienstag geburtstag hab und ich da abends eigentlich essen gehen wollte, aber wenns nicht anders geht komm ich auch am DI

gruß

martin


----------



## Ippie (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist der Dienstag auch lieber. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Mai 2005)

Würde mich euch morgen gerne anschliessen.
Wie lange seid ihr denn unterwegs? Ich muss von der Hohemark dann möglichst noch im Hellen nach Hause nach Enkheim, dauert ca. 45min. Würde mich dann evtl. vorher absetzen.
bis morgen
matthias


----------



## Sakir (17. Mai 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ob ihr euch nun für dienstag oder mittwoch entschieden habt


ich wäre für Dienstag !

Michael


----------



## laufand (17. Mai 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich euch morgen gerne anschliessen.
> Wie lange seid ihr denn unterwegs? Ich muss von der Hohemark dann möglichst noch im Hellen nach Hause nach Enkheim, dauert ca. 45min. Würde mich dann evtl. vorher absetzen.
> bis morgen
> matthias



Hi Matthias,

wir sollten eigentlich so gegen 20:00 - 20:30 spätestens an der Hohemark sein. D.h. Du müsstest es eigentlich noch vor Sonnenuntergang schaffen.

Nachtrag zur Termindiskussion:
Habe meine Termine koordiniert: Ich kann jetzt an beiden Terminen (7.6. und 8.6.  )

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2005)

ok. die sache tendiert recht eindeutig richtung dienstag.
auf einzelschicksale wie babus geburtstag wird wohl keine rücksicht genommen   

@babu : wäre trotzdem schön, wenn du dienstags dabei sein könntest    

ich trage es mal ins lmb ein ...

cu @ the real taunus trails


----------



## Babu (17. Mai 2005)

na gut, dann muss ich mich wohl mit dem ergebnis abfinden.

achso...morgen bin ich nicht dabei, da ich am DO leistungsdiagnose hab und ich davor 2 tage lang keinen sport treiben soll.

gruß und viel spaß morgen


martin


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2005)

so, hier noch schnell der link zum lmb http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=740

morgen kann ich leider auch nicht, da ich einen kurzen trip ins kleinwalsertal mit 2 kumpels planen muß


----------



## Google (19. Mai 2005)

@laufand, [email protected] Danke nochmal für die gestrige Tour. Ich hab mich gleich wieder erinnern können: Da war doch noch was ? Vielleicht Technik ?   

Habe ich da richtig gehört ? Trotz der Pannenserie in der ersten Hälfte der Tour trotzdem ganze 900 hm ? Vom Gefühl her wür ich mal nein sagen und auf 650 hm schätzen   

Sofern Ihr nächste Woche wirklich den Montag für eine neuere Tour in Augenschein nehmt, würde dies optimal bei mir passen   (noch..man weiß ja nie) Ich wär schneller das zweite mal dabei als ich mir das gedacht hätte.


----------



## Ippie (19. Mai 2005)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@blackbike, [email protected] auch von mir noch ein Dankeschön für die schöne Tour. War wieder Klasse. Am Montag bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (19. Mai 2005)

@all, Danke für die Tour gestern, hat viel Spass gemacht und waren mal ein paar für mich neue Trails dabei   



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich da richtig gehört ? Trotz der Pannenserie in der ersten Hälfte der Tour trotzdem ganze 900 hm ? Vom Gefühl her wür ich mal nein sagen und auf 650 hm schätzen


Kommt schon hin, ich hatte gestern insgesamt dann 1270hm drauf. Ab Hohemark warens ca. 900. Kam mir aber auch subjektiv weniger vor.

Aber sche***kalt wars. Ich hab mir auf der Rückfahrt vielleicht die Finger abgefroren. Im Mai!!!  

Kette rechts
matthias
edit: Profil


----------



## laufand (19. Mai 2005)

Hi Zusammen,

ja die gestrige Tour war wieder richtig klasse.
Bin am Ende auf ca. 27km und irgendwas um die 850 hm gekommen.
Aber so langsam gehen mir die Trails aus, mit denen ich Euch füttern kann   

Sind alle Platten geflickt?? 3 Stück auf einer Tour habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt. 

Habe für kommenden Montag bereits wieder einen Termin ins LMB eingetragen.


Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## lokalhorst (20. Mai 2005)

ich habe mich da auch gerade mal angemeldet für den 7.6., da wir normalerweise auch die Tour vom Kelkheimer Schwimmbad über den Kaisertempel, Schuß runter nach Eppstein, hoch Naturfreundehaus, Eselsweg, rotes Kreuz, Römerkastel, Feldberg, runner kleiner Feldberg, dann so komisch im Wald verschwinden, dann so komisch wieder ausgespuckt werden, vorher noch den Märchenpfad (interner Name), dann hüpf hüfp und spurt spurt zurück nach Kelkheim, Aus meiner Erfahrung 40 km und ca 1000hm, ohne Atzelberg und Eichkopf. Wenn die noch dazu kommen, dann halt mehr. Letztes Jahr bin ich die immer mit meinem alten Bike gefahren. Diese Jahr mit meiner dicken Kuh (Kona Coiler) könnte das weh tun  , aber ich kann ja noch üben siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=758, dass ist genau zwischen Obu und Kelkheim. Wer Lust hat einfach melden!

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Google (23. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen allerseits

ich fühl mich nicht ganz so auf der Höhe, deswegen habe ich mich leider wieder aus dem LMB austragen müssen.   Den Afterworkern wünsche ich viel Spass bei der heutigen Tour


----------



## frolic (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

so heute werde ich auch mal wieder mein Glück versuchen. Ich hoffe das Wetter hält und ich halt die Gruppe nicht zu sehr auf!
Also dann bis heute abend.

Gruß  
 Sven


----------



## laufand (23. Mai 2005)

Hi Zusammen,

@google: dann mal gute Besserung und sieh bloß zu, dass Du bis zu Wissefux' Trailfeuerwerk wieder auf den Beinen bist.

@frolic: Heh, super, Du wirst uns sicherlich nicht aufhalten. Wenn hier jemand die Gruppe aufhält, dann bin ich das   
Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich so gerne den Guide spiele - da kenn ich wenigstens die Wege   

So, jetzt muss ich mir aber noch schnell eine Tour für heute Abend überlegen. Wird vermutlich was um den Altkönig werden...

Bis später,

Andreas


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Afterwork-Biker!  

Ich würde gern an der Tour am 7.6. teilnehmen, da ich dieses Jahr erst nach Eppstein gezogen bin und gern etwas von den Locals lernen würde. Immer die gleichen Wege sind auf die Dauer halt doch langweilig. 
Die Distanz inkl. der Höhenmeter sollte für mich kein Problem sein (das ist halt hier in der Ecke so), allerdings bin ich wohl langsamer (allerdings auch nicht ganz langsam), als die "Stammbesetzung" hier. Ich beobachte den Thread jetzt schon eine ganze Weile und hab mir mal versucht, da ein Bild zu machen, was ihr so im Vergleich zu uns (fahr z.B. mittwochs bei Go-Crazy mit, ihr seid aber immer ein paar km länger in ähnlicher Zeit unterwegs gewesen) an Strecken fahrt. Aufgrund der für eine Feierabendrunde doch recht langen Distanz (obwohl, im Juni ist´s ja recht lang hell  ) möchte ich euch da halt auch nicht zu sehr bremsen. Wenn ich doch zu sehr der Bremser bin   (macht ja euch und mir keinen Spaß dann), würd ich mich auch zwischendrin notfalls ausklinken. Wär schön, wenn´s klappen würd!

Für heute abend wünsch ich euch übrigens viel Spaß und gute Reifen! War gestern 56 km/1500 hm im gesamten Hochtaunusgebiet (Saalburg-Rossert und alles was dazwischen liegt) unterwegs und sah danach aus wie Sau. Vom zugeschlammten Bike inkl. Antrieb/Schaltung gar nicht zu reden...  War aber trotzdem schön!


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2005)

hi,

also wenn das wetter hält und nicht wieder gegen abend in gewitter umschlägt (so war es nämlich die letzten tage hier im taunus   ), bin ich heute abend auch mal wieder dabei

@schwarze mieze    mach dir mal keine sorgen ! das tempo wird nicht so sehr hoch sein und pausen wird es sicher auch reichlich geben. die netten ausblicke vom kaisertempel, staufen und eppoblick sollten wir den auswärtigen auf jeden fall gönnen.
da du ja aus eppstein kommst, sollte es kein problem sein, sich im zweifelsfall abzusetzen.
als guide kann ich mir das an dem tag nicht erlauben   . hoffe, ich habe an dem tag gute beine und bin fit  

edit : altkönig ist aus meiner sicht ok


----------



## frolic (23. Mai 2005)

shit 
muß mich leider wieder austragen! Die Arbeit macht Probleme   

euch viel Spaß, ich hoffe das ich wenigstens nächste Woche wieder kann.

gruß 
 sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2005)

ich werd wohl auch nicht kommen.
der weg von der arbeit heim machte probleme   
einmal dauerdusche von höchst bis kelkheim   
jetzt zwar gerade mal ein sonnenloch   , aber der blick richtung berge sieht nicht gerade berauschend aus   
und einmal naß bis auf die knochen reicht mir für heute, von der warmen dusche gleich mal abgesehen


----------



## m.a.t. (23. Mai 2005)

so, der Regenradar auf wetteronline zeigt die letzten Tropfen über meinem Kopf an und dann für die nächsten Stunden nix mehr. Ich fahr dann in 20 min los. Wenn ich doch noch weggespült werden sollte bis zur Hohemark, braucht ihr nicht warten  
Gruß, matthias


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2005)

oder komm ich doch noch   
dusche erst mal verschoben, es zeigt sich was blaues am himmel   
laßt euch überraschen, aber wartet nicht ...


----------



## Sakir (23. Mai 2005)

Ahoi

auch heute wieder ein "HOCH" "HOCH" "HOCH" an den Guide ! ! !

wir müssen den Teil zuletzt öfters fahren, ich will den irgendwann mal komplett fahren *ggg*

habt ihr event. am Sonntag was nettes geplant ???

Michael


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2005)

unfair, gemein    
mir das beste zu verschweigen und erst zu fahren, wenn ihr mich endlich los seid   

ne ne, ist schon ok so. war mal wieder ne nette tour   

obwohl : 36% gefälle    normalerweise sehe ich solche werte lieber als steigungsmaximale   
da stand dieses mal nur 20 % zu buche   

also bitte etwas ausgewogener das nächste mal


----------



## frolic (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

startet zufälligerweise heute jemand eine kleine Tour (um die 2 Std ab 18:00) ab parkplatz hohemark wo man sich vielleicht anschließen kann?

Gruß 
 Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (24. Mai 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr event. am Sonntag was nettes geplant ???



haben wir...aber leider in den vogesen   ...sind ab morgen 4 tage in frooonkreisch, ganz viel biken und noch viel mehr lecker essen   
dann also bis nächste woche bei der nächsten afterworkrunde


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Mai 2005)

Hat gestern wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht, mit euch um den Altkönig zu wildern. 

Bloss, wer macht jetzt mein Bike sauber  



			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl : 36% gefälle    normalerweise sehe ich solche werte lieber als steigungsmaximale
> da stand dieses mal nur 20 % zu buche



ähm, also so rum wie gestern ist mir das schon lieber. Ich war bei dem Untergrund sowieso dauernd an der Traktionsgrenze.


----------



## blackbike__ (24. Mai 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> :
> 
> obwohl : 36% gefälle    normalerweise sehe ich solche werte lieber als steigungsmaximale
> da stand dieses mal nur 20 % zu buche



man, man, wenn man hier so mitliest, traut sich glaub ich bald keiner mehr mit uns zu fahren   , also ihr mitleser und potenziellen mitfahrer: ganz so schlimm gehts bei uns gar nicht zu und andreas sucht doch immer soooo nette harmlose wege aus     und vielleicht krieg ich ja irgendwann auch nochmal einwenig weibliche unterstützung  beim fahren  würd mich freuen


----------



## blackbike__ (24. Mai 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, also so rum wie gestern ist mir das schon lieber. Ich war bei dem Untergrund sowieso dauernd an der Traktionsgrenze.



na, wenn ich sehe wie du bergauf fährst... weisst du deine traktionsprobleme aber seeehr gut zu verstecken


----------



## Ippie (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich auch noch für die geführte Tour bedanken. Bei meinen Comp S light war der Spaßfaktor nahe der Nulllinie. Bei jeder Wurzel ging mein Popöchen auf Grundeis. Diese Michelin sind reine Trockenreifen. Hoffentlich wird es bei den All Terrain besser. Ansonsten fahre ich nächstens Bridgestone (Ach nee, das war ja Formel 1).

Blackbike, [email protected] viel Spaß in den Vogesen

Volker


----------



## lokalhorst (24. Mai 2005)

also wenn ich das so lese muß ich da doch mal mitfahren....auch wenn ich kein Mädchen bin, denn die Wege hören sich durchaus interessant an. 
da ich quasi schon auf dem Absprung in den Spessart bin: Gibt es nächste Woche auch einen Termin, bei LMB konnte ich noch keinen entdecken.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## laufand (24. Mai 2005)

Liebe Afterworker,

war wieder ne super Runde. 

@frolic: Sorry sieht heute eher mau aus.

Dafür habe ich für nächste Woche Mittwoch mal wieder was in LMB eingetragen, kann aber wenn alle schreien notfalls auch auf Dienstag umlegen.

@wissefux: Dann werden mir nächstes mal die weiße Mauer gleich am Anfang fahren.   

Aber damit hier kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Wir fahren doch gar nicht sooo wüste Sachen. Klar, als Anfänger würde man das ein oder andere schieben, aber wie sage ich so schön: alles fahrbar (zumindest das meiste). Ich bin ja schließlich auch keiner aus der Downhill-Freeride-Fraktion.
Und um mal einen Tempovergleich für die Go-Crazy-Jünger zu geben: Ich bin immer bei den Sports-Fun-Gruppen mitgefahren. D.h. wir fahren vielleicht knapp über diesen Parametern, aber das ist bei den Treffs ja auch nicht anders gewesen und die Strecken bin ich alle auch schon mal bei Go-Crazy gefahren.

Nein ich würde unsere Touren eher als lustige (wie sagt man neudeutsch so schön) Enduro-Touren beschreiben.
Also Leutz und vor allem Mädels: Lasst unser blackbike nicht allein unter den ganzen Männern 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Sakir (24. Mai 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> ...sind ab morgen 4 tage in frooonkreisch, ganz viel biken und noch viel mehr lecker essen


dann mal viel viel Spass und nette Trails und kommt mir bloss heil wieder zurück   

nächste Woche habe ich leider Spätschicht, daher müsst ihr leider auf mich verzichten   

ich bin so froh, das ich mir mittlerweile gute 2,3" Reifen aufgezogen habe, da gibts kaum noch Traktions Probleme....   

Michael


----------



## lokalhorst (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo

da komme ich dann mal mit und habe mich auch schon eingetragen. Zum Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Hohemark ist das der, wo auch die Bahn am Kreisel hält? Also an der Ausfahrt B486 Oberursel Hohemark wo es weiter geht zum Feldberg?
Da ich ja der Neue bin, muß ich noch mal dumm fragen.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## mischuwi (25. Mai 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Hohemark ist das der, wo auch die Bahn am Kreisel hält? Also an der Ausfahrt B486 Oberursel Hohemark wo es weiter geht zum Feldberg?



Japp! Genau der! Da wo massig Autos mit Fahrradträgern stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (31. Mai 2005)

Ach herrjeeeh !!

Das Biken ist ja erst morgen   

Ich hätt wetten können es ist heute, hab mein Bike und alles andere schon im Auto und wollt heute von der Arbeit in den Taunus fahren.

Morgen passt mir leider nun gar nicht   Werd wohl leider bei mir ne Runde drehen müssen.

Ist ja auch zu doof von mir


----------



## Der Spanier (31. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Ich habe die Sache mit dem Afterwork-tour gelesen und ich würde gern mitfahren. Ich bin neue im Forum und ich FRA und habe kein Bock mehr allein zu fahren. Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ihr fährt. Ich will sowohl bergauf als auch bergab kein Spaßbremse sein! 

Wie viele Km. und Hm. fährt ihr? (Ein Beispiel) Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit??? 

Über mich: Im Taunus fahre ich normalerweise zu Roßkopf, Herzberg, Saalburg, Gickelsberg, Hesselberg, Saukopf...rund 800 / 1000 Hm. in jedem Tour. Feldberg und Altkönig habe ich immer noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich kein Auto habe und immer im Bad Vilbel anfange. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 17-18 Km/h. Zusammen mit der flachen Strecke zwischen Bad Vilbel und Bad Homburg steigt sie bis 20-21 Km/h. Ich fahre bergab gern auf Wanderwege: z.B. der Limeswandernweg (zwischen Roßkopf und Lochmühle) auf dem Limes selbst, oder der Weg mit dem blauen Punkt von Herzberg bis Dornholzhausen. Tja, ich bin trotzdem kein DH/FR-Freak, da ich ein nettes und leichtes Hardtail habe.

Würde ich bei eurem Afterwork-Tour passen???

Gruß und danke


----------



## blackbike__ (31. Mai 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 17-18 Km/h



im taunus...???? auf trails...????  also bremsen wirst du uns damit gaaanz sicher nicht, wenn du wirklich so schnell bist, füll dir lieber ein paar hübsche bleikügelchen in die reifen sonst wird dir langweilig (vielleicht könnten die jungs ja so schnell fahren, aber ich werd dann auf jedenfall bremsen  ), nein, mal im ernst, durchschnittliche tourdaten: 25-30km, 700-850 hm, 12-14 km/h, alles schön trailig nach möglichkeit, aber mim hardtail fahrbar   , ansonsten: einfach mitkommen und ausprobieren, obs passt !

gruss,bb


----------



## blackbike__ (31. Mai 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen passt mir leider nun gar nicht


das nächste mal ist ja nicht mehr fern


----------



## lokalhorst (31. Mai 2005)

ok. dann geht es ja und ich habe auch keine Angst mehr, wenn ich morgen merke, dass ich wieder der Gewinner in der Kategorie schwerstes bike bin: 17,5 kg! Wer bietet mehr? 
Nach dem durchstöbern des Forums dachte ich, dass ihr alles so KonditionsTiere seid!
Dafür ist meine KonaKuh auf Trails aber die Wucht   , wenn ich denn vorher hoch gekommen bin  
Ich láß mich morgen einfach überraschen

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Fatal Error (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe gerade Euren Thread entdeckt....das Zauberwort "Trail" kommt darin ja schön häufig vor   

Wenn Ihr noch einen Neuen vertragen könnt würde ich auch demnächst, evtl. schon morgen, mal mitkommen.

Muß nur mal sehen wie ich das Bike zur Arbeit nach Eschborn mitkriege...mit Fahrradträger kommt man so schlecht in die Tiefgarage...  

gruss
alex


----------



## Der Spanier (31. Mai 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> im taunus...???? auf trails...????



Na ja, so gut bin ich ja nix! Ich fahre nicht nur auf Trails   
Bergauf diese tolle Mischung von Trails + Waldwege + Schottenpisten..., die es im Taunus gibt   Bergab, soweit wie möglich Trails, Steinen...

Ich muss noch kucken, ob ich morgen Zeit mitzukommen habe. ich dachte, dass es 01.06 Donnerstag wäre   
Sonst nächstes Mal, das Afterworkbiking sieht wirklich anziehend aus   
Gruß


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2005)

bin morgen wahrscheinlich auch am start


----------



## mischuwi (1. Juni 2005)

muss mich wegen 'Sommergrippe' leider wieder austragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brötchenholer (1. Juni 2005)

gemütliche afterwork-runde? nehmt ihr auch sonntags-brötchenhol-fahrer mit? falls ja, würde ich nachher zur hohemark kommen...

alex


----------



## m.a.t. (1. Juni 2005)

kann heute leider nicht mit, danke Microsoft!  
Euch wünsch ich bei dem schönen Wetter viel Spass!


----------



## laufand (1. Juni 2005)

@M.A.T: Naja, dann beim nächsten Mal. Ich konnte meinen Abend gerade noch trotz Linux und Fetchmail retten...   

@brötchenholer: Hängt natürlich davon ab, wo Du Deine Brötchen holst   
Blackbike hat ja schon die Parameter durchgegeben:
durchschnittliche tourdaten: 25-30km, 700-850 hm, 12-14 km/h, alles schön trailig nach möglichkeit   
Also relativ easy going. Meistens hänge ich hinter der Gruppe her. 

CU later...

@wissefux: Da Du letztes mal auf die Weiße Mauer verzichten musstest werde ich heute damit starten   

@mischuwi: Na dann gute Besserung!!! Sieh nur zu, dass Du bis nächste Woche zu wissefux' Trailfeuerwerk wieder fit bist!!!

Ciao,

Andreas

PS: Für die - noch unbekannten - Afterworks-Neulinge: Da Mittwochs auch noch die Jungs und Mädels von Go-Crazy an der Hohemark stehen: Wir treffen uns am Anfang des Parkplatz. 
Ich bin der lange Kerl mit dem oliv-grünen Fusion, heute im trendigen schwarz-weiß-Kuhtrikot


----------



## m.a.t. (1. Juni 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @M.A.T: Naja, dann beim nächsten Mal. Ich konnte meinen Abend gerade noch trotz Linux und Fetchmail retten...


Tja, ich komm jetzt erst raus, wird wohl nur noch für ne kurze Runde am Main langen. Sharepoint Portal Server - die letzten 2 Monate damit haben mich mind. 1 Jahr Lebenszeit gekostet.  
Nächste Woche schau ich dann mal wieder vorbei, matthias.


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2005)

und wieder mal ne nette tour von laufand   
danke, dass du die weiße mauer am anfang gefahren bist   
nur ich depp hab mir mal wieder den weg dorthin nicht gemerkt  
will das ding doch mal andersherum testen    

für die mitlesenden statistiker :
ich hatte am ende mit start in kelkheim und ausklinken zwischen sandplacken und fuxtanz 38 km, 900 hm und einen schnitt von 16,xx (bin allerdings mit einem 20er schnitt von der hohen mark los   )

die trails nächste woche sind nicht ganz so heftig (fahrtechnisch gesehen, konditionell auf jeden fall), dafür aber landschaftlich recht schön.
einige der schönsten aussichtspunkte im taunus werden auf unserem weg liegen ...

@verlorene schafe : alle wieder zur herde zurück gefunden ?


----------



## KillerN (1. Juni 2005)

Nein, der Rolling Mad Man war auf einmal weg und ist auch nicht mehr aufgetaucht  

Was ist denn mit dem geschehen ?

Ansonsten wie immer eine geile Tour   

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brötchenholer (1. Juni 2005)

jo, absolute top-tour, kann ich mich meinem vorredner bzgl. wegführung nur anschließen... 

werde natürlich versuchen, so oft wie möglich meine brötchen mit euch zu holen, bis demnächst!

das mit dem "mit-freundinnen-sonntags-zur-eisdiele-fahren" besprechen wir dann vielleicht in einem neuen thread


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Juni 2005)

Mal so zum Vergleich: Was waren denn heute eure Daten? Wir (hab heute eine kleine eigene Grupe bei GC aufgemacht, sind uns übrigens relativ am Anfang auch begegnet/entgegen gekommen) haben heute etwa 29 km / 600 hm zwischen Weißer Mauer und Marmostein gemacht, wobei unsere Fahrzeiten wohl nahezu identisch waren.

Freu mich schon auf Dienstag!


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
habe mich heute leider von Euch abhängen lassen, die Anstiege am Anfang waren schon etwas heftig, anschliessend bin ich auf der falschen Seite runter und war auf einmal in Neu-Anspach, von wo ich aber wieder zurück an die Saalburg und nach Bad Homburg bin. 
Vielleicht hätte man die Anstiege zu Beginn doch eher bergab fahren sollen.
Bis nächste Woche


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2005)

Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hätte man die Anstiege zu Beginn doch eher bergab fahren sollen.
> Bis nächste Woche



wie willste denn einen "anstieg" bergab fahren     

nix für ungut, aber nächste woche wird es konditionell heftiger, versprochen   
auch ich habe nette anstiege im programm  

@killerN : wo bleiben die bilders


----------



## Google (2. Juni 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> wie willste denn einen "anstieg" bergab fahren


@Rolling Mad [email protected] Endlich ne gescheite Sig   Ich hoffe mit Deiner Genehmigung...


----------



## laufand (2. Juni 2005)

Liebe Afterworker,

hat ja mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht! Ihr seid aber auch mal wieder kräftig hinter mir her geflogen     
Man musste mir gestern mal wieder das Grinsen im Gesicht chirurgisch entfernen    

@Schwarzer Kater: War gestern ne lockere Runde: 23km, 665hm, 14km/h Schnitt. Allerdings mussten wir einen kleinen "Schlangenbiss" verarzten   

@Rolling Mad Man: Tut mir echt leid   !!! Ich weiss immer noch nicht wo wir Dich verloren haben: Du bist doch vom Fuchstanz an Richtung Feldberg vorgerast?!? Die Gruppe hat sich dabei sehr gestreckt und ich dachte Du wärst vorne gewesen. Vom Feldberg runter haben wir dann nochmal gesucht (Gruppe gesplittet) aber ohne Erfolg! Sorry!

@brötchenholer: Gut Idee mit dem "mit-freundinnen-sonntags-zur-eisdiele-fahren". Lass uns mal Termine koordinieren...

So und jetzt freu ich mich schon wie ein Schneekönig auf die Runde vom Fux:
Kannst Du (wissefux) für die nicht so Kelkheim-bewanderten Afterworker vielleicht ne kleine Anfahrtsskizze hier reinstellen???

Gruss,

Andreas


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juni 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwarzer Kater: War gestern ne lockere Runde: 23km, 665hm, 14km/h Schnitt. Allerdings mussten wir einen kleinen "Schlangenbiss" verarzten


Den hatten wir auch, kommt also wirklich gut hin.

Anfahrtsskizze zum Gimbacher Hof gibt es auf deren Website hier: http://www.hof-gimbach.de/anfahrt.htm Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken! Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeiten über´s WE bis Dienstag leigt laut Wetter.com zwischen 20 und 60%.


----------



## Google (2. Juni 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Rolling Mad Man: Tut mir echt leid   !!! Ich weiss immer noch nicht wo wir Dich verloren haben: Du bist doch vom Fuchstanz an Richtung Feldberg vorgerast?!? Die Gruppe hat sich dabei sehr gestreckt und ich dachte Du wärst vorne gewesen. Vom Feldberg runter haben wir dann nochmal gesucht (Gruppe gesplittet) aber ohne Erfolg! Sorry!


Wahrscheinlich lag es daran, daß er die Anstiege, - neumodisch wie er ist -runtergefahren ist und Ihr nach altem Brauch hochgefahren seid   Der mußte einfach noch sein *lachwegmichschmeißaufdietischkanteklopf*


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Anfahrtsskizze zum Gimbacher Hof gibt es auf deren Website hier: http://www.hof-gimbach.de/anfahrt.htm Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken! Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeiten über´s WE bis Dienstag leigt laut Wetter.com zwischen 20 und 60%.



genau   
den link hatte ich auch schon mal gepostet.
die beschreibung stimmt haargenau, die skizze dazu ist nicht ganz maßstabsgetreu, zeigt aber die wichtigsten knotenpunkte.

anreise mit auto auf jeden fall besser als mit der bahn. hier trotzdem mal der fahrplan http://www.verkehrsverband-hochtaunus.de/dokumente/rb12.pdf
haltestelle wäre dann kelkheim-mitte (zwischen k-münster und k-hornau). vom bahnhof sind es ca. 10 gemütliche radminuten bis zum gimbi. weg wie wie die autofahrer. über die schienen, dann links, zweite rechts, und gleich wieder rechts, dann ein stück durch wohngebiet. ist aber auch ausgeschildert ...


----------



## KillerN (2. Juni 2005)

Ich lade die Bilder heute Abend hoch, wenn ich wieder daheim bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (2. Juni 2005)

die trails nächste woche sind nicht ganz so heftig (fahrtechnisch gesehen, konditionell auf jeden fall), dafür aber landschaftlich recht schön.
einige der schönsten aussichtspunkte im taunus werden auf unserem weg liegen ...


ist das eigentlich eine Drohung???? Ich brauche dann wohl doch mal neue Laufräder...um damit hinterher zu fahren  

Aber gestern war es eine schöne Tour und ich versuche mir mal demnäscht den Weg zu merken

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Der Spanier (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Ich bin sooooooooo neidisch !!!!   

Naja, ist nächstes Afterwork Biken am nächten Dienstag, oder? Ich lasse meine "Agenda" dafür frei   
Gruß


----------



## :Brian (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,
seit einiger Zeit lese ich ab und an in dem Thread mit. Ich würde ganz gerne mal mitfahren bei euren Touren, ich kriege es aber jobmässig schlecht geregelt pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr an der Hohemark zu sein.
Gibt's hier noch andere, denen ein späterer Start so gegen 19.00 Uhr besser passen würde? In den nächsten beiden Monaten ist es auf jeden Fall lange genug hell, Touren von 2-2,5 Stunden wären auf jeden Fall machbar. 
Zu mir: Ich bin Mitte 30, fahre Touren aus Spass an der Freude, Kondition ok, Fahrtechnik ausbaufähig   . 
Wenn jemand Lust hätte mit mir ein paar Touren nach dem Job zu fahren würde ich mich freuen. Ach so: Was den Wochentag betrifft bin ich prinzipiell flexibel.
Gruss


----------



## lokalhorst (6. Juni 2005)

Tja der Kunde hat gerade zu mir gesprochen und gesagt: Du kommst morgen zu mir und fährst nicht!

Ich trage mich wieder aus, bin aber in 2 Wochen wieder dabei, da ich nächste Woche Segeln bin.

Gruß
und immer schön vorsichtig fahren


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Tja der Kunde hat gerade zu mir gesprochen und gesagt: Du kommst morgen zu mir und fährst nicht!



schade, aber gegen kunden kannste mache nix   

es hat zum glück bei uns nicht so viel geregnet. bin am samstag einen teil der strecke mal abgefahren. die trails waren in einem sehr guten zustand   
denke, dass es so bleiben wird ...

freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## lokalhorst (6. Juni 2005)

der Mittschnitt vom Do letzte Woche: Wir sind dort von Kelkheim aus ganz hoch auf den Feldberg über Kaisetempel, Eppstein, Naturfreundehaus und Eselsweg, zurück über den kleinen Feldberg und durchs Auenland von Bilbo Beutlin   

Gruß
Horst


----------



## lokalhorst (6. Juni 2005)

für die SonntagsnachmittagsKaffeFahrt schaut hier:
http://www.openbc.com/cgi-bin/forum.fpl?op=showarticles&id=486084&articleid=529722#529722
ich stelle es auch noch ins LMB

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Der Spanier (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Gibt´s Aftework-biken morgen?
Ich habe keine Anzeige bei last minute Biking gesehen. Deswegen dachte ich, es fällt aus!
Also, morgen habe ich zeit und würde gern mitfahren
ist es um 18:00, Eintritt Parking Hohemarkt? wie wird das Wetter morgen?
Falls es Gewitter gibt, fährt ihr noch? 

   
Gruß und danke


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2005)

morgen starten wir ausnahmsweise in kelkheim !
anfahrt siehe ein paar postings weiter vorne ...
tour steht im lmb drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (6. Juni 2005)

ICH BRAUCHE FÜR MORGEN UNBEDINGT EINEN HELM...............WER KANN MIR EINEN LEIHEN!!!!!!!!!!


hab mein helm mit lauter unterschriften von den stars in willingen vergessen.....kann mir für morgen vielleicht jemand einen helm leihen?

gruß

martin


----------



## Google (6. Juni 2005)

Ich kann Dir einen mitbringen: 56 - 62 cm Kopfumfang ok ?


----------



## Babu (6. Juni 2005)

müsste klappen


----------



## Google (7. Juni 2005)

ok..liegt schon im Auto.

*Und ich brauch für heute noch unbedingt eine Windweste. Draussen ist es saukalt und es soll kalt bleiben. Ich Idiot hab nix Gescheites mitgenommen und komm von der Arbeit vorher  nicht mehr heim  *  
Ein dünnes, einfaches  Jäckchen in L würde schon reichen.


----------



## Miss Marple (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Babu,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag    

viel Glück, Erfolg, Gesundheit und   

und viel Spaß bei der Tour heute Abend


Gruß Martina


----------



## blackbike__ (7. Juni 2005)

@babu, auch von mir :    , trink ruhig schon mal den ein oder andern sekt, dann biste heute abend auch nicht ganz so schnell   

@google: hab noch ne alte windjacke rumliegen, die mir zu gross ist, bring ich mal mit, besser als nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (7. Juni 2005)

@[email protected] auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag   Und viele 

bis heute abend

Volker


----------



## Lupo (7. Juni 2005)

*hi babu, auch von mir     
ich wünsch dir alles gute, viele   und net so viel  und  damit du heut abend net :kotz: musst auf der massiv geführten tour  *

wolfgang


----------



## -ToM- (7. Juni 2005)

hallo zusammen, bin auch erst vor kurzem auf dieses forum aufmerksam geworden und werde  
wohl in zukunft das ein oder andere mal mitfahren ( wenn ich darf ^^ )
@ babu, nochmal offiziell und unpersönlich --->> happy bday , viel geschenke und nen geilen tag wünsch ich dir!  

p.s. dein oldskewl helm mit den unterschriften ist bei mir sicher in verwahrung!!! 
evtl bis heute abend
sry das ich grad so kurz angebunden bin werd mich nochmal ausführlicher vorstellen, versprochen


----------



## Der Spanier (7. Juni 2005)

Hi,

hmmmmmmmm
Kelkheim sieht soooo weit weg von Bad Vilbel aus........insbesondere ohne Auto   Ich schaffe es heute nicht
Na ja, muss ich noch eine Woche mehr auf Afterwork- Biken warten   

Ich wunsche euch viel Spaß auf den Trails   

Gruß


----------



## laufand (7. Juni 2005)

*hi babu, da will ich aber auch nicht hinten an stehen:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum     

Einen allzeit nicht suppenden Dämpfer, sowie alles Gute und keinen Rahmen- und Speichenbruch!
*

@wissefux: Was meinst Du: sollte man die Lichtanlage mitbringen???

Bis später, wird ja eine super-große Gruppe!!!

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2005)

erst mal   auch von mir, babu   

sonnenuntergang heute 21:30 uhr. denke, das sollte reichen, um die tour ohne licht durchzuziehen. dadurch, dass es stark bewölkt ist, könnte es aber schon düster werden.

ich für meinen teil habe beleuchtung dabei, allerdings nur so ein positionslicht für vorne und halt den cube-rider für hinten. frißt ja kein powerbar und wiegt auch net viel   
wenn wir nach der tour noch schnacken, komme ich sehr wahrscheinlich ins dunkel rein. da mach ich mir lieber licht dran, bevor ich von diversen bikebeladenen autos auf meinem heimweg vom gimbi über den haufen gefahren werde


----------



## Google (7. Juni 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> @google: hab noch ne alte windjacke rumliegen, die mir zu gross ist, bring ich mal mit, besser als nix...


Oh ja. Super. Bitte nicht vergessen Sonst setz ich mich in Kelkheim lieber in ne Kneipe und besauf mich....hmmm gar net schlecht die Idee  

@[email protected] Auch von mir alles Guude


----------



## blackbike__ (7. Juni 2005)

aktuelle temperatur aufm kleinen feldberg 5°C


----------



## laufand (7. Juni 2005)

@wissefux:

Dann schnall ich sicherheitshalber mal meinen 1kg blei-akku samt Flutlicht ans Bein. 
Dann wird die Tour auch härter     

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> aktuelle temperatur aufm kleinen feldberg 5°C



so hoch kommen wir nicht   
frisch ist es trotzdem, was aber nicht heißt, dass ihr frieren werdet   

vielleicht sollte ich mein licht doch weglassen. sonst könnt ihr mich ja nach der tour viel besser mit euren autos aufs korn nehmen und euch rächen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Juni 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> aktuelle temperatur aufm kleinen feldberg 5°C


Haste vielleicht noch einen zu großen Parka ?  _Es wird immer kälter..._
Licht hab isch aach net. Also fahren wir halt die Steigungen nicht nur zu Beginn, sondern während der ganzen Tour gleich bergab. Dann sinn mer aach schneller.

Bis denne


----------



## blackbike__ (7. Juni 2005)

denk, grübel, such...wo sind denn nur die stricknadeln ?!  parka, beinlinge usw. jungs, noch könnt ihr was in auftrag geben, ein paar wollreste finden sich sicher noch


----------



## slow-foot (7. Juni 2005)

Hai zusammen,

habe mich eben für die heutige Tour angemeldet... hoffentlich war das kein Fehler...   

ich fahre hier und da im Raum Wiesbaden und bin auf Eure Tour aufmerksam geworden. Neugirig wie der Mensch nun ist, möchte ich gerne wissen, wo man im Taunus noch überall fahren kann.
Meine Kondition und Technick kann ich schlecht beschreiben; ich würde sie als "mittel" eingruppieren -  ich versuch einfach mal mitzuhalten  -  und wenns halt nicht mehr geht, habe ich eine Karte mit und das wäre für mich auch kein Problem ! 
Also ist für alle Eventualitäten gesorgt.

Wenn's Euch also unter dieser Prämisse recht ist, komme ich gerne mal mit.

Gruß


----------



## mischuwi (7. Juni 2005)

Ich muss mir jetzt schweren Herzens doch eingestehen, dass mein Gesundheitszustand eine anstrengende Tour bei den Temperaturen doch noch nicht zulässt.   Ich hoffe daher, dass ich dann demnächst (evtl. dann schon nächste Woche   ) nochmal gezeigt bekomme, was in und um  Kelkheim so geht. Heute jedenfalls werde ich mal lieber indoor ein bisschen lagsam auf der Rolle wieder anfangen mich zu bewegen (nach mittleweile genau 8Tagen mit 0km!). Schließlich muss ich bis zum 24h nächstes WE wieder vollkommen genesen sein. Tut mir wirklich in der Seele weh!   

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: @Babu:


----------



## Babu (7. Juni 2005)

danke, danke für die vielen Glückwünsche.
 hätt echt nicht damit gerechnet, dass es soooo viele werden.

daaaaaaankeeeeeeeeeeeeschööööööön

bis heut abend.
da ich keine beinlinge oder sowas hab, werd ich mit voller wintermontur kommen (müssen)

gruß

martin


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2005)

@slow foot : nomen est omen ? hoffentlich auf dem bike schneller als zu fuß   
komm ruhig mit, das kriegen wir schon hin. jeder ist bei uns willkommen   

@mischuwi : schade und gute besserung. grundsätzlich können wir diese runde oder auch abarten davon öfter fahren. aber warten wir erst mal das echo auf die heutige runde ab   

@babu : kurze hose, windweste und armlinge (oder windjacke) sollten ausreichen. im winteroutfit wirst du kochen, wir haben immerhin 14 °C plus   

@all: ich verlier hier langsam den durchblick     

bis gleich


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Juni 2005)

@Babu:   Alles Gute auch von mir!

Buah, das ist mir heute zu kalt und zu weit, für 6h bei der Witterung reichts es bei mir mental im Juni definitiv nicht.   Euch viel Spass!

@Der Spanier:
Ich fahr von Enkheim in den Taunus, Auto ist mir für die kurze Entfernung zu doof. Wir könnten ja demnächst mal zusammen zum Treffpunkt Hohemark fahren und uns an der Nidda bei Bonames treffen. Von da sinds noch ca. 45 min.
Ich fahr die nächsten Tage unter der Woche sicher auch nochmal rüber.

ciao, matthias


----------



## Babu (7. Juni 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @slow foot : nomen est omen ? hoffentlich auf dem bike schneller als zu fuß
> komm ruhig mit, das kriegen wir schon hin. jeder ist bei uns willkommen
> 
> @mischuwi : schade und gute besserung. grundsätzlich können wir diese runde oder auch abarten davon öfter fahren. aber warten wir erst mal das echo auf die heutige runde ab
> ...


 
wenn ich doch nur armlinge hätte


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich doch nur armlinge hätte



hab meine selber noch nicht lange, möchte diese dinge aber keinesfalls mehr missen   
man kann sich wohl kaum sinnvoller und günstiger fürs biken ausstatten, als mit armlingen.

hattest du keine auf deinem geburtstagswunschzettel geschrieben ?

vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ein 2. paar für dich. oder frag mal tante blackbike, die strickt sicher schon welche für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juni 2005)

@Babu: Wenn dir meine Ärmlinge passen (bin 1,90) kannst du sie gern für die Tour haben. 

Ich werd heute ein langes Trikot anziehen, wahrscheinlich Windweste drüber und kurze Hosen. Die Mirage werd ich sicherheitshalber auch mal in den Rucksack legen. Bei 14 gemeldeten Personen bisher kann mit Pannen etc. ja immer mal eine Verzögerung eintreten.
Freu mich schon, bis später!


----------



## blackbike__ (7. Juni 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> @Babu: Wenn dir meine Ärmlinge passen (bin 1,90) kannst du sie gern für die Tour haben.



 als ganzkörperkondom sicher, aber wie soll der arme kerl dann treten  ? 
zum stricken reicht die zeit jetzt leider nimmer, sorry


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juni 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> als ganzkörperkondom sicher, aber wie soll der arme kerl dann treten  ?
> zum stricken reicht die zeit jetzt leider nimmer, sorry


Machen sich zur Not auch sicher gut als Schal.   Nee, ich mein, die Dinger sind ja dehnbar und meine Arme auch nicht so furchtbar muskulös. Einfach mal ausprobieren, ich bring sie nachher mal mit.


----------



## Der Spanier (7. Juni 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> @Der Spanier:
> Ich fahr von Enkheim in den Taunus, Auto ist mir für die kurze Entfernung zu doof. Wir könnten ja demnächst mal zusammen zum Treffpunkt Hohemark fahren und uns an der Nidda bei Bonames treffen. Von da sinds noch ca. 45 min.
> Ich fahr die nächsten Tage unter der Woche sicher auch nochmal rüber.
> 
> ciao, matthias



Gern! wir können natürlich nächstes Mal nach Hohemark fahren   
Aber diese Woche sieht nicht so gut für mich aus   . Ich habe ganz viel zu tun für die Uni, d.h. zu Hause am Computer bleiben   
Am Wochenende habe ich vielleicht mehr Zeit. Wir können uns denn irgendwo (z.B Saalburg) treffen.
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 
war ne schöne Tour heute. Allerdings komme ich momentan nicht allzu schnell den Berg hoch, was wohl dazu geführt hat, dass ich euch wieder  verloren hab. Muss wohl an meinem mittleren Kettenblatt mit 36 Zähnen liegen...
Ich sollte die Übersetzung mal nachrechnen, vielleicht werd ich dann ja schneller...
Auf jeden Fall war der Anfang landschaftlich sehr schön!
Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Phoenix83 (7. Juni 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Babu!   

Wollte heute eigentlich zu eurer Tour mit dazu kommen. Aber da ich heute leider bis halb 6 uni hatte, war ich um 6 gerade mal Zuhause.
Kelkheim wäre ja praktisch vor meiner Haustür. Aber am 25.6 oder so wollt ihr auch noch mal fahren. Denk mal, dass ihr mich dann auch mal wieder aushalten müsst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Juni 2005)

Guten Abend allerseits

frisch geduscht und fertig gemampft richte ich mich seelisch schon mal aufs Schlafen gehen ein. Wann müßt Ihr raus ? Mein Wecker klingelt mich um 5:00 Uhr raus  

@[email protected] Danke nochmal für die geniale Tour. Neben den Trails und den wunderbaren Fernblick (en) hab ich heute meine derzeitige Belastungsgrenze kennen lernen dürfen. Zum letzten Anstieg hin mußte ich das Tempo rausnehmen weil ich hämmernde Kopfschmerzen bekam. War definitiv zu oft mit zu hoher Belastung unterwegs, getrunken hatte ích jedenfalls genug. An der Auslastung muß ich noch arbeiten, Ausdauer dürft ich genug haben.

Ich frage mich warum eigentlich alle nach der Tour ein nicht endendes Lächeln aufgelegt haben.....weils so schön oder weils endlich vorbei war   Wahrscheinlich beides  

@[email protected] sieht schon _geil _ aus wenn wir mit unseren Trikots fahren   Bei milderen Temperaturen oute ich mich auch wieder gerne


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2005)

moin   

also ich bin auch schon um 5.00 uhr raus aus den federn ...

@google: freut mich, dass die tour soweit schon gefallen hat. dabei haben wir leider zeitlich nicht alles geschafft und es fehlen noch einige schöne teile. dafür gab es den kurzen downhill mit der treppe am ende, der ursprünglich nicht geplant war.
jetzt hab ich wenigstens mal gesehen, dass diese treppe doch fahrbar ist. muß ich demnächst mal testen   

@rolling mad man : wie ich sehe, hast du den weg zum heimischen pc wieder gefunden. irgendwie komisch, wir haben dich auf dem letzten kilometer zum höchsten punkt der tour verloren   . du hattest also uphilltechnisch wirklich nicht mehr viel zu meistern. leider hast du damit die downhills nach eppstein runter verpasst.
aber meinen respekt dafür, dass du dich wacker soweit durchgekämpft hast   

h-walks verschwinden hat sich auch noch aufgeklärt : er dacht, wir seien richtung atzelberg rüber und ist nach einer weile warten dorthin gefahren ...
aber um ihn brauchte ich mir ja keine sorgen machen, er kennt sich ja in dem gebiet bestens aus   

@all : habe noch nie so viele leute durch meine hometrails führen dürfen. ich bin richtig froh und erleichtert, dass es so gut geklappt hat, wir keine pannen hatten und sich die menschlichen verluste in grenzen hielten    


für ne afterwork-runde ist die tour doch zu viel, selbst wenn man an den tagen der längsten helligkeit unterwegs ist.
würde das ganze gerne mal an einem wochenende wiederholen, vorzugsweise anfang juli (zwischen den großen marathons)


----------



## laufand (8. Juni 2005)

Heh wissefux,

danke für die tollen Trails! Haben wirklich richtig Spass gemacht.   

Und die Bergauf-Stücke waren voll fahrbar   hatte da schon anderes befürchtet.

Und da wir noch nicht alles gefahren sind, ist ja noch Potential für mehr!!!

Gruss,

Andreas


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Juni 2005)

Auch von mir noch mal ein Dank und ein Lob an die Tourführung, hat echt Spaß gemacht. Ich mußte zwar einige Male ganz schön um Anschluss kämpfen, aber egal, es hat ja gereicht.   Wäre bei einer zweiten Auflage an einem Wochenende mit Atzelberg sicher gern dabei. Wie wär´s mit dem Wochenende nach den Taunustrails? Da könnte man dann vielleicht den Staufeteil etwas kürzen, mehr Rossert und Atzelberg machen und vielleicht den Rückweg zum Gimbi über den Judenkopf planen, wenn da beim Rennen schöne Trails zu entdecken waren. 
Würd übrigens generell gern öfter mit euch fahren, allerdings passt mir Mi und Di in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Ippie (8. Juni 2005)

Morsch'n zusammen,

@[email protected] ich kann mich den Lobeshymnen nur anschließen. Es war eine super Tour mit vielen Highlights. Ich bin bei einer Wiederholung sicherlich dabei. Ich muß wohl noch an meiner Radgeometrie arbeiten Ab 25% geht nur noch das Vorderrad hoch und dann heißt es laufen  

@[email protected] ja die Pulsbereiche gingen schon einige male in den EB-Bereich. Aber bei ca.20 km und etwa 1000hm wird es wohl auch so bleiben.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (8. Juni 2005)

auch von mir ein grosses lob an unseren tourguide wissefux  
ich hatte zwar immer feste zu tun um an der gruppe dran zu bleiben und die trails waren auch bergauf wirklich alle fahrbar gewesen  (aber 2x war ich zu faul dazu und laufen war einfacher  ) aber es trotzdem einen riesen spass gemacht und beim nächsten mal bin ich gern wieder dabei  

wolfgang


----------



## h-walk (8. Juni 2005)

Yo, Michael, tolle Tour. Leider hab ich euch am Schluß nicht mehr wiedergefunden, als ihr zum Rossert rauf seid, hab ich nach einiger Wartezeit gerade beschlossen runterzufahren. War aber kein Drama, ich bin dann über Rupsch zum Rettershof und heimwärts. An der Feinabstimmung arbeiten wir noch..  

Cheers
H.


----------



## Google (8. Juni 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] ja die Pulsbereiche gingen schon einige male in den EB-Bereich. Aber bei ca.20 km und etwa 1000hm wird es wohl auch so bleiben.


 Ach sooooo   *Ich war aber eher schon im HKF-Bereich*


----------



## lokalhorst (8. Juni 2005)

Tja da habe ich ja wohl was verpasst! Auf der Arbeit war aber auch schön   
Aber in der nächsten Woche muß ich schnell mal einen Segelschein machen   
und dann die Woch würde ich gerne wieder mitkommen. Dann habe ich auch meine leichteren Laufräder und bin hoffentlich nicht mehr der, der hinten dran fährt (wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, ist die ... )  
Und nicht die wirklich gemütliche Tour am 2.7. vergessen siehe auch LMB.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## m.a.t. (8. Juni 2005)

Am Freitag werde ich den Altkönig unsicher machen und mich dort etwas fitter für die kommenden Rennen machen, Frammersbach ist ja nicht mehr sooo fern. Geplant ist 3mal der Altkönig, rauf Forstweg, runter Trail. Da ich noch etwas an meiner Kraftausdauer feilen will, wird das Tempo zügig ausfallen, aber noch von der Kotzgrenze    entfernt sein. Wer auch noch etwas an seiner Form am Berg feilen will, ist immer gern willkommen, LMB-Eintrag hier 
Kette rechts, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Tja, ich habe mich angemeldet...ich weiss nicht genau, ob diese 3 Anstiege zum Altkönig bestehen kann... :kotz: 

falls es langweilig wird, kann ich weiter allein fahren...aber nur wenn ich mehr als 30 Minuten über 180 puls befinde   

Bis Freitag

Ciao


----------



## Sakir (9. Juni 2005)

Halli Hallo

wie schauts nächste Woche mit einem Afterwork Biken aus *schielzuLaufand* ?

oder habe ich etwas überlesen *blätterzurück*

@wissefux: als Guide machst du dich hervorragend ! 
weiter so .... die Tour war supi...

@Google: mit einem Windstopper U-Hemd und Armlingen ging es auch ohne Jacke und es war nur das eine mal kalt geworden....

Michael


----------



## Babu (9. Juni 2005)

komme was wolle....ich bin nächste woche auf jeden fall nicth dabei. 
vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja noch errinnern, als mir die kette durchgerutscht ist, da hab ich mir mein knie derbe an die gabelrücke gedonnert.
jedenfalls ist es jetzt fast handball-groß und schmerz wie sau. daher........erstmal pausieren.


gruß

martin


----------



## Sakir (9. Juni 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> jedenfalls ist es jetzt fast handball-groß und schmerz wie sau.


Ohje ohje, dann mal super gute Besserung     
Es hat auch übelst ausgesehen, als du durchgerutscht bist.
Hast dich trotzdem gut gefangen, sonst wäre es schlimmer ausgegangen...

Michael


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja noch errinnern, als mir die kette durchgerutscht ist, da hab ich mir mein knie derbe an die gabelrücke gedonnert.
> jedenfalls ist es jetzt fast handball-groß und schmerz wie sau. daher........erstmal pausieren.



oh je, wo ist das denn passiert ? auf meiner tour etwa ?
hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen   

zum thema "kette durchrutschen" könnt ich jetzt ja was sagen ...  
nein, dass wäre jetzt zu gemein ...

ich wünsch dir aber lieber gute besserung und dass du bald wieder biken kannst   

ich hab auch so meine probleme, allerdings mehr mit der technik :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=169438

jetzt ist erst mal schluß mit lustig und ich muß vorerst auf kettenschaltung umsteigen   

danke nochmals für die lobeshymnen    ihr seid aber auch ne coole truppe und nette begleiter


----------



## laufand (9. Juni 2005)

@Sakir: Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl: Habe für nächsten Mittwoch wieder was ins LMB eingetragen.
Aber diesmal bitte etwas langsamer  blackbike und meinereiner sind am Sonntag drauf in Kiedrich unterwegs und da muss ich alter Sack noch ein paar Körner sparen.   

@Babu: Waaaassss maaaaaccht Du??? Wir brauchen Dich doch für 24h München. Bloß nicht ausfallen. Also, ab sofort hast Du auf meinen LMB-Touren Hausverbot, bis Du wieder richtig fit bist   

@lokalhorst: Die lockere Tour am 2.7. hört sich klasse an. Ich bin nach dem Rheingaum-Marathon + den 24h von München wahrscheinlich dermaßen ausgepowert, dass mich jemand selbst die Berge runterschieben muss (von bergauf will ich gar nicht reden).

So long Jungs und Mädels.

Andreas


----------



## Sakir (10. Juni 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir: Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl: Habe für nächsten Mittwoch wieder was ins LMB eingetragen.
> Aber diesmal bitte etwas langsamer  blackbike und meinereiner sind am Sonntag drauf in Kiedrich unterwegs und da muss ich alter Sack noch ein paar Körner sparen.


DANKE   DANKE   DANKE   
ich dachte schon, ich müsste alleine los ))

@wissefux: das Thema Kette und Antriebs Probleme ist für dich wohl ein fremdwort   

jetzt wird der Rest gepackt und dann gehts zum 24h Race *g*

Michael


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @wissefux: das Thema Kette und Antriebs Probleme ist für dich wohl ein fremdwort



na ja, ganz so ist es auch nicht. kann mir die cola-dose ja auch nicht an jedem bike leisten   
und jetzt muß ich erst mal mit meinem arbeitstier ins gelände. da freut es sich bestimmt, wenn es mal wieder trails statt asphalt unter die stollen bekommt  

viel spaß allen beim 24h race !


----------



## Ippie (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Mittwoch auch dabei. Die Lager am Stevens brauchte ich nicht austauschen! Ich habe kurz vorher einen Haarriss am Oberrohr/nähe Sattelrohr entdeckt  .Jetzt bin ich zu meinem liebenswürdigen, netten, hilfsbereiten Bike-aktiv-Händler gefahren und habe ein Austauschrad bekommen. Fusion-Raid! Habe ich auch irgendwann schon mal gesehen.  
Und mit diesem Teil werde ich wohl die nächsten Tage/Wochen unterwegs sein. Auch beim 24h-Rennen in Balduinstein. Mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis ich mich daran gewöhnt habe. Schon ein ganz anderes Gefühl.

bis denn

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (10. Juni 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin am Mittwoch auch dabei. Die Lager am Stevens brauchte ich nicht austauschen! Ich habe kurz vorher einen Haarriss am Oberrohr/nähe Sattelrohr entdeckt  .Jetzt bin ich zu meinem liebenswürdigen, netten, hilfsbereiten Bike-aktiv-Händler gefahren und habe ein Austauschrad bekommen. Fusion-Raid! Habe ich auch irgendwann schon mal gesehen.
> Und mit diesem Teil werde ich wohl die nächsten Tage/Wochen unterwegs sein. Auch beim 24h-Rennen in Balduinstein. Mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis ich mich daran gewöhnt habe. Schon ein ganz anderes Gefühl.
> ...


Aha, 
was ein glück, das es dir nicht unter dem Hintern weggebrochen ist !
das "Raid" ist schon eine geiale Maschine, damit wirst du sicherlich schneller sein, aber nicht so komfortabel....
Du musst dann halt noch ein bissel Radeln gehen, um dich wenigstens ein bissel daran zu gewöhnen.
ich werde auch nochmal die Strecke abfahren...

Michael


----------



## Der Spanier (10. Juni 2005)

M.A.T.

Ich fahre heute direkt zum Hohemarkt:  Da ich heute auch nicht zu viele Zeit habe, werde ich mir das Auto von meiner Freundin ausleihen.

Also, wir sehen uns im Parkplatz. Du kannst ein alter grauer Fiesta mit Kz FB und einem Kerl mit einem Merida mit einem roten Helm...das bin ich   

Bis dann

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (10. Juni 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wir sehen uns im Parkplatz. Du kannst ein alter grauer Fiesta mit Kz FB und einem Kerl mit einem Merida mit einem roten Helm...das bin ich


Ok, 18.00 am Parkplatz dann. Ich hab schwarzen Helm, blau-weisses Cannondale und blau-weisse Klamotten.
Ich hab mir vorhin überlegt, dass ich auch mal wieder Lust habe, das Reichenbachtal zu fahren, also würde ich zuerst mal über den kleinen Feldberg. Diesmal ist es dort hoffentlich trocken und so wirds nicht zu langweilig.  

bis denne, matthias


----------



## mischuwi (13. Juni 2005)

Ich werde am nächsten Mittwoch auch mal wieder beim Afterworken erscheinen. Ich muss mich ja jetzt erstma wieder daran gewöhnen länger als ~36Min am Stück zu fahren!   Werde demnach wieder mit dem Bike an- und abreisen also bitte 5-10Min 'eventuelle Gegenwindverzögerung' berücksichtigen.


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Juni 2005)

@der Spanier, hier  das Profil vom Freitag. Ich war dann zuhause schon etwas geschlaucht   
Wenn du diesen Mittwoch mitkommst (dann auch mit Guide, der weiss wo es lang geht   ), könnten wir uns ja in Bonames treffen.
Kette rechts, matthiasl


----------



## mad2max (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Biker,
ich würde  gerne mal mit Euch mitkommen.
Wie sehen Eure Initiationsriten aus, oder darf man einfach so mitfahren?

Gruß

mad2max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (13. Juni 2005)

Hi mad2max,

zum Einstand wird natürlich erstmal ein Kuchen oder besser ein Afterworks-Weizen-Kasten obligatorisch   

OK, um in den elitären Club aufgenommen zu werden, musst Du die weiße Mauer im Front-Wheelie runterfahren.   

Nein, nein, komm einfach vorbei. Wäre klasse, wenn Du Dich ins LMB eintragen würdest, dann weiss ich einfach, auf wen wir ggf. warten müssen.

Wir treffen uns immer am Parkplatz Oberursel-Hohemark - eher am Anfang des Parkplatzes, denn Achtung: die Jungs und Mädels von Go-Crazy sind Mittwochs auch unterwegs und treffen sich zur gleichen Zeit.

Also: CU Mittwoch???

@alle 24h Racer: Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich bin schon total auf die Live-Berichte gespannt. Ich brauche sämtliche Tipps, damit ich alter Sack in 2 Wochen beim 24h-Rennen in München überlebe    

Für Mittwoch habe ich mal eine neue Auffahrt Richtung Altkönig vorgesehen und der ein oder andere neue Downhill ist auch dabei.

Also bis Mittwoch,

Andreas

PS: Bitte habt tempomäßig erbarmen     sonst gehe ich in Kiedrich vor die Hunde


----------



## Sakir (13. Juni 2005)

Ahoi


			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> der ein oder andere neue Downhill ist auch dabei.


    weisse Mauer     



			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte habt tempomäßig erbarmen


na klar doch, du kennst uns doch mittlerweile !   

die Berichte wirst du dann Live von uns Erfahren u nd auch Tips etc.

Michael


----------



## mad2max (14. Juni 2005)

Danke,
das ist sehr nett von Euch, dass ich keine Backslips aus dem Stand machen muss auf dem Hohemarker Parkplatz. Bin eher der rustikale quäl-Dich-rauf-hab-Spass-beim-Downhill-aber-lass-Deine-Knochen-ganz Fahrer.
Also dann bis Mittwoch

martin


----------



## mafels (14. Juni 2005)

Hi,

bin Morgen auch wieder mit dabei.
Komme wieder etwas später an, so 5min nach wie am vergangenen Mittwoch.

Bis dahin.

Grüsse Mario


----------



## blackbike__ (14. Juni 2005)

juchuuuu, ich hab endlich mal weibliche unterstützung am mittwoch *freu*    
@miss marpel: dann zeigen wir den jungs mal zu zweit , was ne *gemütliche* feierabendrunde ist  
@ 24-h-racer: bin auch super gespannt auf eure berichte


----------



## Miss Marple (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Blackbike, ja hab mich mal wieder angemeldet in der Hoffnung auf etwas schwere Beine bei der Hälfte der Jungs   + Schlafdefizit   , welches sich bei mir allerdings auch noch bemerkbar macht   .
Im Bezug auf eure 24 Stunden von München hat bestimmt jeder einzelne von uns was zu erzählen  , es war schon eine interessante Erfahrung.
Bis dann, Martina


----------



## Der Spanier (14. Juni 2005)

Servus!

@M.A.T

Meine Angaben von Freitag sind eher ein bisschen primitiver, da ich kein HAC 4 oder ähnliches habe:
Durchschnitt Hf. 160, Über 170: 56:00 min, Max Hf. 183
Total Zeit: 2:41:30  Total Km: 34,1
Durchschnitt Gesch. 13,3 Km/St. Max Gesch. 52,5 Km/St
Trotzdem habe ich mein Ziel erreicht: Nicht kotzen! Der Tour hat super Spaß gemacht, gern wieder!  

@alle
Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht mitfahren   : 
Ich habe ein Termin mit einem Professor...an der Uni-Frankfurt ist das nicht mit Gold aufzuwiegen, ich warte drauf seit 3 Monate...
Ich hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche mitfahren kann
Schöne Grüße und viel Spaß auf den Trails   

Ruben


----------



## homburger (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich ja vor einiger Zeit schonmal anhängen wollen, hat leider zeitlich nicht geklappt. Wenn Ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei und nichts dagegen habt, dann würd ich gerne morgen mal mitfahren!

Gruss

sven


----------



## laufand (14. Juni 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mich ja vor einiger Zeit schonmal anhängen wollen, hat leider zeitlich nicht geklappt. Wenn Ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei und nichts dagegen habt, dann würd ich gerne morgen mal mitfahren!
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Ja klar, kein Problem, einfach ins LMB  eintragen...

@Spanier: Naja, vielleicht klappts nächste Woche...   

@Sakir:


			
				sakir schrieb:
			
		

> na klar doch, du kennst uns doch mittlerweile !


EBEN   

Uuupps, habe gerade nochmal ins LMB geschaut. Die Teilnehmer-Zahlen werden mir langsam unheimlich  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2005)

nur zu, wir werden go crazy zahlenmäßig ganz schön einheizen   

@laufand : das wird wohl wieder ne große gruppe. und dieses mal bist du der chefe   

ich hoffe, dass es bei mir morgen abend klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (14. Juni 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Termin mit einem Professor...an der Uni-Frankfurt ist das nicht mit Gold aufzuwiegen, ich warte drauf seit 3 Monate...


Oh, what the f...   Das sind ja Zustände - zu meinen Unizeiten hab ich mir einen Prof teilweise nur mit 5-10 Studenten teilen müssen und hatte eher Problem mich der 'Plauderprofs' zu erwehren. Tja, Uni Jena halt.
Kette rechts, matthias


----------



## yakko (14. Juni 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> nur zu, wir werden go crazy zahlenmäßig ganz schön einheizen
> 
> @laufand : das wird wohl wieder ne große gruppe. und dieses mal bist du der chefe
> 
> ich hoffe, dass es bei mir morgen abend klappt



so, ich habe mich auch mal eingetragen um am Teilnehmerrekord teilzuhaben. Habe zwar seit Monaten keinen Berg mehr erklommen, habe mich aber hoffentlich bei den Fahrten durch die Stadt fitgehalten.

@Lupo: Ich nehme mal an, auf dem Rückweg ist kein Platz mehr, oder? Werde deshalb selbst mit Auto fahren - wie schlimm ist denn der Verkehr um die Zeit auf der A661?


yakko


----------



## brötchenholer (14. Juni 2005)

@yakko: verkehr ist eigentlich kein thema. von wo kommst du denn? ich fahre vermutlich in bornheim los und hätte noch einen platz zu vergeben...

bei bedarf einfach pm!


----------



## Miss Marple (14. Juni 2005)

YAKKO schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: Ich nehme mal an, auf dem Rückweg ist kein Platz mehr, oder? Werde deshalb selbst mit Auto fahren - wie schlimm ist denn der Verkehr um die Zeit auf der A661?



Hallo Yakko, sorry aber ich wollt halt diesmal auch mit  . Der Verkehr auf der A661 ist um diese Zeit auch meist nicht stärker als am restlichen Tag, nicht vorhersehbare Staus durch Unfälle ausgenommen. Wir brauchen von uns aus ~ ne halbe Stunde davon geht gut ein Drittel für die Ampeln in Offenbach drauf.
Die Antwort kommt heute mal von mir, Wolfgang ist auf Lehrgang.
Schön dich auch mal wieder zu sehen   bis morgen, Gruß Martina


----------



## yakko (14. Juni 2005)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Yakko, sorry aber ich wollt halt diesmal auch mit  . Der Verkehr auf der A661 ist um diese Zeit auch meist nicht stärker als am restlichen Tag, nicht vorhersehbare Staus durch Unfälle ausgenommen. Wir brauchen von uns aus ~ ne halbe Stunde davon geht gut ein Drittel für die Ampeln in Offenbach drauf.
> Die Antwort kommt heute mal von mir, Wolfgang ist auf Lehrgang.
> Schön dich auch mal wieder zu sehen   bis morgen, Gruß Martina



na toll   
nee, ist ja nicht so schlimm, selbst zu fahren wäre ja nicht so schlimm gewesen, hätte halt nur noch mal nach Hause gemusst.
Aber falls das mit Brötchenholer klappt, kann ich gleich von Arbeit aus an der Messe in die S-Bahn springen.
Bis morgen dann 

René


----------



## Stump1967 (15. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich würde auch gerne mal mitkommen. Leider gehst heute nicht mehr.   

Fahrt Ihr jede Woche? Nächste Woche könnte ich.   

Danke und viel spass heute bei der Tour.


----------



## laufand (15. Juni 2005)

Hi Afterworker,

für alle Neulinge, die heute dabei sind:
Da Mittwochs auch die MTBler von Go-Crazy unterwegs sind: Wir treffen uns am Anfang des Parkplatzes und ich bin am IBC DIMB RACING TEAM Outfit zu erkennen. 

@Stump1967: Mittlerweile ist das Afterwork-Biken eine recht feste Institution. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich nächste Woche dabei bin, da ich dieses WE Kiedrich fahre und nächstes Wochenende die 24h von München. Evtl. bleibt dann nur noch Kraft für eine gemütlich Flachetappe in heimischen Gefilden.   
Generell einfach hier im Fred bzw. im LMB nachschauen was läuft...   

@frolic: Ich habs genau gesehen: Du hast Dich wieder abgemeldet   Wir arbeiten doch heute am Afterworks-Teilnehmerrekord!
BTW: Wenn das so weitergeht, kann man ja fast über eine Gruppenteilung nachdenken   

Ciao und bis später,

Andreas


----------



## slow-foot (15. Juni 2005)

Hart aber herzlich - so hatte ich die letzte Ausfahrt (Start Kelkheim) 
in Erinnerung.
Ich werde auch heute versuchen, dran zubleiben.

Also - bis nachher


----------



## homburger (16. Juni 2005)

Moje zusammen,
wollte nochmal meinen herzlichsten Dank aussprechen für die nette Führung und Aufnahme gestern Abend. War ´ne sehr schöne Runde! Ich wusste garnicht, dass es so viele geile Trails um den Altkönig gibt. Vielleicht machen wir das nächste Woche wieder- bin süchtig...
Am Sonntag ist Marathon in Kiedrich und ich werde wohl doch nicht mitfahren-will das Feld nicht bremsen und such mir lieber etwas im Herbst für mein Marathon- Debüt. Bezahlt ist schon und falls das so einfach funktioniert und übertragbar ist kann gern, wer will, meinen Platz haben. 

Gruss

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag ist Marathon in Kiedrich und ich werde wohl doch nicht mitfahren-will das Feld nicht bremsen und such mir lieber etwas im Herbst für mein Marathon- Debüt. Bezahlt ist schon und falls das so einfach funktioniert und übertragbar ist kann gern, wer will, meinen Platz haben.


Da würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen und teil nehmen. In Kiedrich ist das Feld sehr durchwachsen vom Racer mit dem sprichwörtlichen Messer in den Zähnen bis zum Spazierfahrer auf dem alten Kettler-Alurad. Da bresmt du das Feld sicher nicht. Desweiteren fand ich Kiedrich den idealen Einsteigermarathon da günstig, unkompliziert und schön, hab da auch angefangen.


----------



## mischuwi (16. Juni 2005)

@laufand: War mal wieder ne Spitzentour und trotz etwas schwerer Beine sehr gut zu schaffen (auch wenn bei mir am Ende doch wieder 1000hm auf dem Tacho standen   ). Und dass du uns den 'Hühnerleiter-Trail' bisher vorenthalten hast finde ich nicht sehr nett!   Das muss das nächste Mal unbedingt fotografisch festgehalten werden!  *mit-dem-Kopf-in-Lupo's-Richtung-nick*  

Also Mal wieder 1000-Dank an den Guide und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Lupo (16. Juni 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> @... Das muss das nächste Mal unbedingt fotografisch festgehalten werden!  *mit-dem-Kopf-in-Lupo's-Richtung-nick*


gern, wenn sich eins der konditionsmonster *mal an mischuwi denk*   bereit erklärt meine digi da hoch zu schleppen   mach ich dat. 
du weisst ja, bei mir zählt jedes gramm  

wolfgang


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2005)

tja, so kanns gehen. da fährt man jahre lang an einem der schönsten trails immer wieder vorbei und plötzlich wird man 2 mal innerhalb einer woche da runter gejagt   
laßt uns nun stillschweigen, denn ich denke es ist auch in unserem interesse, wenn der trail so bleibt wie er ist   
deswegen bitte keine weiteren kommentare dazu hier im forum. danke für euer verständnis   

p.s. auch der rest der tour war wie immer schön


----------



## Babu (16. Juni 2005)

und ich war mal wieder nicht dabei


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> und ich war mal wieder nicht dabei



ich glaube, dass war auch besser so für deine gesundheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (16. Juni 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> gern, wenn sich eins der konditionsmonster *mal an mischuwi denk*   bereit erklärt meine digi da hoch zu schleppen   mach ich dat.
> du weisst ja, bei mir zählt jedes gramm
> 
> wolfgang


Hehehe, da würde ich mich glatt drauf einlassen, wenn am Ende richtig gute Action-Fotos bei rumkommen!


----------



## Lupo (16. Juni 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Hehehe, da würde ich mich glatt drauf einlassen, wenn am Ende richtig gute Action-Fotos bei rumkommen!



wenn du gute action machst  ....


----------



## Babu (16. Juni 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, dass war auch besser so für deine gesundheit


 
die sache mit meinem knie ist schon irgendwie blöd. die letzten 3 tage wars fast ganz weg und heut ist es wieder genauso wie am ersten tag


----------



## blackbike__ (17. Juni 2005)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lade die Bilder heute Abend hoch, wenn ich wieder daheim bin


  was ist dadraus eigentlich geworden   
ich setz doch nicht extra stundenlang mein schönstes lächeln auf, um dann hinterher nochnichtmal fotos zu sehen


----------



## Sakir (19. Juni 2005)

Danke Lupo, 
das du die Tour ins LMB eingetragen hast, ich war schon 
ganz verzweifelt, das niemand etwas anbietet   

ich habe an meinem Bike mal den Vorbau umgedreht,
um mit dem Lenker flacher zu kommen... bin mal 
gesapnnt wie es sich dann auf das fahren auswirkt !

hat jemand Ahnung wie es unseren 24h Racern geht ????

Michael


----------



## Lupo (19. Juni 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Lupo,
> das du die Tour ins LMB eingetragen hast, ich war schon
> ganz verzweifelt, das niemand etwas anbietet    ...
> Michael



gerngeschehen  aber den mitfahrerrekord werden wir wohl diesmal nicht brechen.  
trotzdem: wer mitfahren will trägt sich *hier* ein.


----------



## yakko (20. Juni 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> gerngeschehen  aber den mitfahrerrekord werden wir wohl diesmal nicht brechen.
> trotzdem: wer mitfahren will trägt sich *hier* ein.



Wieso denn jetzt auf einmal Dienstags? Hmm, da wollte ich eigentlich Basketball spielen gehen, muss ich noch überlegen.
Lupo, könnte ich ggf. bei dir mit zurückfahren?

yakko


----------



## laufand (20. Juni 2005)

Hi Jungs,

sorry, dass ich mich erst so spät melde und Danke @Lupo, dass Du eine Tour auf die Beine stellst.

Kiedrich war klasse, aber auch ziemlich hart.   
Am Samstag ist München uns bis dahin werde ich die Beine noch etwas hochlegen.   

Unglücklicherweise ist bei meinem Dämpfer die Zugstufeneinstellung am Sa. festgefressen (dummerweise beim Rumprobieren in der stärksten Einstellung) so dass er etwas zäh ist   - das hat auf dem Kiedricher Trails und Zangendownhill schon weh getan.

Viel Spass am Dienstag und nächste Woche (aber eher Mittwoch) bin ich wieder dabei und kann - wenn gewünscht - gerne was ins LMB stellen.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> das hat auf dem Kiedricher Trails und Zangendownhill schon weh getan.



jetzt kannst du dir wenigstens vorstellen, wie ich mich auf meinem hardtail gefühlt habe   
zumal ich selbst noch im downhill dann krämpfe bekam und eigentlich froh war, dass mich einer vor mir etwas ausgebremst war. hätte ich bei fullspeed total verkrampft, weiß ich nicht, wie das ausgegangen wäre   

ich für meinen teil kann auch noch nicht sagen, wie ich mir diese woche so biketechnisch einteile. schließlich will ich ja endlich europameister werden. das ist bei mir schon erreicht, wenn ich meine eine runde schneller gefahren bin, als die profis ihre 2 runden  

schaun mer mal ...

@laufand : viel erfolg euch allen in münchen und denk an meine funzel


----------



## homburger (20. Juni 2005)

Also, ich wäre nächste Woche auch wieder dabei! Bin am Sonntag mal Richtung Feldberg über den Fuchstanz gefahren und auf dem Anstieg zum unteren F.-Berg Parkplatz auf halbem Weg rechts abgebogen. Da hat sich ein so geiler Trail offenbahrt- sau gut!!! Wahrscheinlich kennen den die meisten schon. Ich muß sagen ich bin von der Gegend um den Altlönig mittlerweile voll auf begeistert! Meine ersten Versuche in der Region waren eher ernüchternd mit viel zu breiten laaaangweiligen Wegen. Aber Dank eurer Führungsqualitäten macht das jetzt richtig Laune. Leider kann ich morgen Abend nicht- Besuch...
Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen morgen viel Spass !!!

Bis bald

Gruss


Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (20. Juni 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> gerne was ins LMB stellen.


gerne   

na dann mal alles gute !

(irgendwie war ich im Datum falsch *g*)

Michael


----------



## Lupo (20. Juni 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denn jetzt auf einmal Dienstags? Hmm, da wollte ich eigentlich Basketball spielen gehen, muss ich noch überlegen.
> Lupo, könnte ich ggf. bei dir mit zurückfahren?
> 
> yakko



dienstags war die idee von ippie und sakir, mir wars wurscht also hab ichs so gepostet....
leider ist aber der 2. platz in meinem shuttle schon belegt aber frag dochmal ippie, der kriegt ja 3 bikes drauf und normal wär der wieder von den beiden mit fahrn dran.

wolfgang


----------



## Der Spanier (20. Juni 2005)

Servus,

Endlich hat es diese Woche mit dem Afterwork-Biken geklappt!   
Ich habe mich schon bei LMB angemeldet.
Bis Morgen

Ruben


----------



## blackbike__ (21. Juni 2005)

hach, irgendwie beneide ich euch ja schon einwenig, sooo schönes wetter und ich kann nicht mitfahren  , aber bei mir ist leider rückenschonen angesagt: seit letzten mittwoch hab ich das gefühl gleichzeitig in nem schraubstock eingespannt zu sein und diverse messer drehenderweise im rücken stecken zu haben und nach der erfahrung, wie hübsch sich mit solchen schmerzen der mara in kiedrich fahren lies gönn ich mir vor münchen dann doch besser ein wenig ruhe   
so, genug geheult  , wünsch euch viel spass heute abend und wir sind nächste woche wieder dabei, mensch und material dann hoffentlich wieder in alter form   
gruss, mecki


----------



## yakko (21. Juni 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> dienstags war die idee von ippie und sakir, mir wars wurscht also hab ichs so gepostet....
> leider ist aber der 2. platz in meinem shuttle schon belegt aber frag dochmal ippie, der kriegt ja 3 bikes drauf und normal wär der wieder von den beiden mit fahrn dran.
> 
> wolfgang



tja, bei mir wird das heute nichts, wünsche euch viel Spaß

René


----------



## Der Spanier (22. Juni 2005)

Sevus,

Also, sehr netter Tour und sehr nette Trails. Nur mit dem Weißer Mauer habe ich immer noch Alpträume...  
Auf jedem Fall ist es gut für mich, da mein Fahrtechnik Bergab nicht die beste ist, d.h. üben, üben, üben, üben   
Wie war es mit den Rest, die die lange Variante ausgewählt haben? 
Gruß und höffentlich bis nächste Woche   
Ruben


----------



## lokalhorst (22. Juni 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Sevus,
> 
> Also, sehr netter Tour und sehr nette Trails. Nur mit dem Weißer Mauer habe ich immer noch Alpträume...
> Auf jedem Fall ist es gut für mich, da mein Fahrtechnik Bergab nicht die beste ist, d.h. üben, üben, üben, üben
> ...



Ich habe mein bike jetzt auch für die lange Variante gepimped!   Wie sieht es aus mit nächster Woche? Ich wäre dabei um auf Trails zu surfen berag und auch bergauf

und immer eine Handbreit Dreck unter dem Stollen
Horst


----------



## Lupo (22. Juni 2005)

hi jungs,

vielleicht sollte ich mal mein rucksack aufräumen, zu hause hab ich mein geko und compi ganz unten drin gefunden    

@spanier: na das meiste biste doch gefahrn und den rest schaffste bald auch noch   wir haben den letzten trail übrigens wegen wassermangel   auch ausgelassen und sind dafür den roten . noch bei einigermassen lichtverhältnissen runter was für mich nicht ganz ungefährlich war weil ich öfters mal bremsen musste um den weg zu finden und mir die ganze meute dann hintendrauf gehängt hat  

@lokalhorst: bestimmt ist nächste woche wieder ne tour angesagt aber wahrscheinlich unter laufand´s führung, ich mach ja hier nur die urlaubsvertretung   einfach im LMB nachgucken!

bei der gelegenheit will ich auch gleich noch auf die *tour* am samstag hinweisen  

wolfgang


----------



## Sakir (22. Juni 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollte ich mal mein rucksack aufräumen, zu hause hab ich mein geko und compi ganz unten drin gefunden


ei ei ei.... der Lupo wird älter *ggg*
die Tour hast du wie imemr supi gemacht...
aber das nächste mal für "Afterworken" nicht mehr als 25km, sonst wird es so spät...   
ich habe dir schon mal das Overlay rübergeschickt, incl. den Wegpunkt (Trail zum testen)

@Der Spanier: das wird schon werden, die ersten paar mal bin ich gelaufen...
bei mir dauert es immer erst mal einen moment, bis ich warm gelaufen bin und mich dann auch wesentlich mehr traue...

@Samstag: bin dabei....

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (22. Juni 2005)

Hi Jungs,

erstmal mein Dank @Lupo für die Urlaubsvertretung   
Gestern habe ich vor lauter Verzweifelung (hatte nen echt heftigen Muskelkater von Kiedrich) nur ein paar Meter im Flachen absolviert.
Aber es scheint, dass ich echt was verpasst habe!

Naja, auch wenn es bis nächste Woche noch etwas hin ist, habe ich schon mal einen neuen Termin ins LMB gestellt. Man muss sich ja etwas unter Druck setzen. Wahrscheinlich würde ich sonst nach München alle Touren canceln   

Also ich freu mich schon wieder aufs Afterworken. Hat mir diese Woche richtig gefehlt   

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (23. Juni 2005)

da mach ich auch wieder mit, wenn ich darf. macht echt laune!!!  

gruss

Sven


----------



## mad2max (23. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank an lupo für die perfekte Tour am Dienstag.

Leider lief mein Körper aus unerklärlichen Gründen ja nicht so rund, so dass nur abwärts richtig Freude angesagt war (wahrscheinlich hat das Adrenalin aus den tollen Downhills es erst möglich gemacht, dass ich überhaupt noch bergauf fahren konnte).

@lupo: Nachdem mein Chiemgau-Trip fürs Wochenende leider kurzfristig geplatzt ist, überlege ich bei der Tour mitzufahren. Ich muss mir nur noch zu Hause die Genehmigung einholen, dann melde ich mich an.

Keep on biking

martin


----------



## Hilleruli (24. Juni 2005)

Hi allerseits,

ich verfolge schon länger den Thread ( Stichwort Passivleser ) und habe mich mal entschlossen am Samstag mitzufahren. Habe mich auch bereits eingetragen und wollte nur mal kurz Hallo sagen. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann am Samstag.
Falls es noch irgendwelche wichtigen Hinweise für Neulinge gibt (irgendwelche AUfnahmerituale) bitte ich um dezente HInweise.

Gruß
Uli


----------



## lokalhorst (24. Juni 2005)

Hilleruli schrieb:
			
		

> Hi allerseits,
> 
> ich verfolge schon länger den Thread ( Stichwort Passivleser ) und habe mich mal entschlossen am Samstag mitzufahren. Habe mich auch bereits eingetragen und wollte nur mal kurz Hallo sagen. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann am Samstag.
> Falls es noch irgendwelche wichtigen Hinweise für Neulinge gibt (irgendwelche AUfnahmerituale) bitte ich um dezente HInweise.
> ...



Jaja ich kann mich nocht gut erinnern, als ich der Neue war. Aber keine Angst alle sehr nett, keiner tritt oder beißt oder spuckt. Wichtig ist nur Mi ist auch go crazy am Start. Also die richtige Gruppe finden und rechtzeitig da sein, wegen Parkplatz
Ich fahre als Bike ein Kona Coiler, was wie ne Kuh aussieht (vielleicht hilfts ja)
@Laufend: Kannst Du mal wieder dein Shirt beschreiben, das hilft immer 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## puremalt (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
werde auch wieder mitfahren, melde ich aber erst mal hier, damit ihr mir meinem Forumnamen was anfangen könnt. Ich bin der mit dem "wie-lang-hast-du-darauf-gewartet?"-Canyon.
Starte am Mittwoch 17:20 Uhr am Kaiserlei in OF und habe noch Platz für 1 weiteres Rad (inkl.Fahrer) im Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2005)

hallo zusammen !
alle wieder fit vom marathon oder 24 h rennen ?   

werde es diesen mittwoch wohl nicht schaffen, mitzukommen   .

dafür habe ich selbst wieder ein leckerli im programm. dieses mal für sonntag vormittag, damit wir die runde auch mal zu ende bringen können, ohne in die dunkelheit zu geraten und weil einige schon samstags bei der erholungstour dabei sind  
wenn ihr es am mittwoch nicht übertreibt, solltet ihr alle bis sonntag fit sein   

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=923

fux


----------



## Hilleruli (27. Juni 2005)

Hi,

nachdem ich am Samstag also Blut geleckt habe würde ich gerne Sonntag mitfahren. Bevor ich mich aber eintrage erst mal 'ne Frage zur Einstufung 'technik : mittel'. Ist das vergleichbar mit der Tour am Samstag ? Wenn's nämlich technisch (nicht konditionell) schwerer wird, wären meine feinmotorischen Fahrfähigkeiten wohl überfordert.

Gruß aus Niedereschbach
Uli


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juni 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> : .dafür habe ich selbst wieder ein leckerli im programm. dieses mal für sonntag vormittag, damit wir die runde auch mal zu ende bringen können, ohne in die dunkelheit zu geraten und weil einige schon samstags bei der erholungstour dabei sind
> wenn ihr es am mittwoch nicht übertreibt, solltet ihr alle bis sonntag fit sein
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=923
> ...


Oh schade, da wär ich gern dabei gewesen. Leider kolidiert das mit unserem Forumstreffen (MB-Forum) in der Rhön.    Wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!


----------



## Der Spanier (27. Juni 2005)

Servus,

Am Mitwoch fahre ich wieder mit. Letzte Woche hat es mir sehr gefallen, obwohl ich meine Bergab-Technik verbessern soll   
Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter gemütlich warmm bleibt.
Ich weiss immer noch nicht, ob ich am Sonntag mitfahren kann...Mal sehen was meine Freundin darüber denkt      

Bis Mittwoch

Ruben


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe leider aus verkehrstechnischen Gründen zweimal die Tour verpasst. Da ich ca eine Stunde Anfahrt habe und bei beiden Malen zu spät zu Hause wegkam war ich am Samstag bspw.  eine halbe Stunde zu spät. Vielleicht könnte der Organisator seine Handynummer posten. Dann könnte man anrufen. Egal. Ich habe am Samstag dann trotzdem ne Tagestour gemacht. Dank Eurer Hilfe kenne ich nun viele Trampelpfade (entschuldigung meine natürlich Singletrails) im Wald, auch auf der nördlichen Seite des Feldbergs. Besonders angetan hat es mir übrigens der Japanerweg. Da ist mir letzte Woche 2mal der Reifen geplatzt! Fahrtechnisch würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir bergauf etwas langsamer machen und dass dann bergab wieder aufholen. Auf jedenfall bin ich am Mittwoch wieder dabei, hoffentlich kriege ich die Bahn. 
Bis dann
Rolling

P.S. Fahre jetzt übrigens wieder mit Slicks quer über den Schotter!


----------



## laufand (28. Juni 2005)

Hi Afterworker,

so, wir melden uns mal zurück aus München!
Klasse Event, das 24h-Rennen. Aber jetzt sind wir doch noch etwas geschlaucht. Details dann morgen (wenn ich beim Radfahren genügend Luft habe   )

@wissefux: Mit Deiner Lampe hat's geklappt.   Wir sind am So. leider nicht mit dabei, aber wenn Du willst, kann ich sie Dir z.B. am Do. nach der Arbeit vorbeibringen...
Glückwunsch für die tolle Leistung in Framersbach!

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das mit dem Wetter morgen hinhaut!
Die Tour wird sicherlich wieder etwas gemütlicher...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @wissefux: Mit Deiner Lampe hat's geklappt.   Wir sind am So. leider nicht mit dabei, aber wenn Du willst, kann ich sie Dir z.B. am Do. nach der Arbeit vorbeibringen...
> Glückwunsch für die tolle Leistung in Framersbach!



vielen vielen dank    
hast eine pm ...

schade, dass es sonntag bei euch nicht klappt. die jungs von "truh" sind wohl auch nicht da   

ich fahr trotzdem, hab nämlich seit frammersbach wieder richtig spaß   
vielleicht gelingt es mir ja, morgen doch noch zu kommen der euch in den taunus-wäldern aufzustöbern ...


----------



## laufand (29. Juni 2005)

Bäh, das Wetter sieht ja nicht sonderlich gut aus   
Aber wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es heute Abend zumindest nicht gewittert.
Und über das Wetter kann man sich in der letzten Zeit ja nun wirklich nicht beschweren.

Ach so: für die Newbies heute Abend: 
Bin stilgerecht am IBC DIMB RACING TEAM Trikot zu erkennen...   


CU

Andreas


----------



## real-iceman (29. Juni 2005)

dumm fraach:

kann mer auch als "net so ultratrainierter" mitfahren oder würde ich über kurz oder lang doch nach einem sauerstoffzelt gieren?

ice


----------



## homburger (29. Juni 2005)

Das Wetter ist doch wunderbar- zumindest gerade hier in Bad Homburg. Kann zum Marmorstein hochschauen und da hängen nur wenige Wolken, sonst scheint die Sonne. Der Regen braucht aber nicht wirklich wieder zu kommen. Wenn ich an die Trails von meiner letzten Mitfahrt denke, hoffe ich nur, dass die Wurzeln und Steine bis heut Abend wieder einigermaßen trocken sind...

Wird bestimmt lustig!!!   

Gruss


Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## real-iceman (29. Juni 2005)

komme auch aus bad homburg, aber marmorstein???

bin zwar schon in jungen jahren durch den taunus gepfeffert, aber da wurde ich immer geguided 

ice


----------



## lokalhorst (29. Juni 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Afterworker,
> 
> so, wir melden uns mal zurück aus München!
> Klasse Event, das 24h-Rennen. Aber jetzt sind wir doch noch etwas geschlaucht. Details dann morgen (wenn ich beim Radfahren genügend Luft habe   )
> ...



Ich bin ja immer so neugierig: Was ist denn die tolle Leistung?
@Laufand: Ich hoffe Du hast die luft um es mir zu erzählen und ich habe die Luft um es zu hören, Ich bin ja gestern auch schon so eine Runde gefahren
@real Iceman: Dann kann ich Dir meins leihen (Suaerstoffzelt), am aller aller hintersten Ende der Tour. 
Gruß
Horst


----------



## real-iceman (29. Juni 2005)

ei, dann bin ich dabei! mal sehen, wann es mich vom sattel haut


----------



## homburger (29. Juni 2005)

Der Marmorstein ist etwas oberhalb der Saalburg. Wenn Du an dieser Jupitersäule rechts hoch fährst und Dich weiterhin rechts hältst kommst Du da hoch. Ungefähr so in die Richtung kann ich schauen, was allerdings nicht besonders hilfreich zu sein scheint, da sich das Wetter jetzt doch minütlich ändert  
Wie sieht´s denn bei euch anderen aus? Sitzt gerade jemand in O.ursel?

@real ice man> Ich hatte bislang zwar erst einmal die Ehre mitfahren zu dürfen, war aber erstaunt wie gut es bei 18 Leuten geklappt hat alle beieinander zu halten und das Tempo fand ich okay!

Bis später dann

Sven


----------



## lokalhorst (29. Juni 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Der Marmorstein ist etwas oberhalb der Saalburg. Wenn Du an dieser Jupitersäule rechts hoch fährst und Dich weiterhin rechts hältst kommst Du da hoch. Ungefähr so in die Richtung kann ich schauen, was allerdings nicht besonders hilfreich zu sein scheint, da sich das Wetter jetzt doch minütlich ändert
> Wie sieht´s denn bei euch anderen aus? Sitzt gerade jemand in O.ursel?
> 
> @real ice man> Ich hatte bislang zwar erst einmal die Ehre mitfahren zu dürfen, war aber erstaunt wie gut es bei 18 Leuten geklappt hat alle beieinander zu halten und das Tempo fand ich okay!
> ...


 Das Wtter: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/31/0,1872,1000031,00.html

dann auf Regenradar West gehen und schauen, was der Regen so macht. Das gibt eine sehr gute Prognose

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Lupo (29. Juni 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wtter: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/31/0,1872,1000031,00.html
> 
> dann auf Regenradar West gehen und schauen, was der Regen so macht. Das gibt eine sehr gute Prognose
> 
> ...


dann guck ma auf südwest was da grad am anrollen ist  das könnte pünktlich um 18.00 auch an der hohemark sein


----------



## lokalhorst (29. Juni 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> dann guck ma auf südwest was da grad am anrollen ist  das könnte pünktlich um 18.00 auch an der hohemark sein



könnte aber auch schon weg sein....Wir schauen 17.00 Uhr noch mal

Gruß
horsti


----------



## Sakir (29. Juni 2005)

Halli Hallo,

ich kann heute leider nicht dabei sein     
während ihr euch vergnügt, darf ich arbeiten gehen   
ich hoffe mal, das mich der ein oder andere würdig vertritt....
sowohl beim rasen, wie beim Quasseln     
wünsche allen viel viel spass.
in 2 Wochen bin ich auch wieder dabei...

@wissefux: die Bilder kommen noch....

Michael


----------



## Lupo (29. Juni 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Halli Hallo,
> 
> ich kann heute leider nicht dabei sein  .....
> 
> Michael


versprochen,mach ich   und an den geko denk ich auch  

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (29. Juni 2005)

Hi,
ich muss leider absagen, weil ich länger arbeiten muss.

Hoffentlich klappt's beim nächsten Mal


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2005)

so, hab es noch rechtzeitig vor dem großen gewitter nach hause geschaft ...
naß bin ich zwar geworden, aber es hielt sich in grenzen.
die am himmel zuckenden blitze haben mir da mehr sorgen bereitet.

war wie immer eine sehr schöne tour, vor allem heute extrem relaxed nach all den wochenendstrapazen, gelle    

hoffe, ihr seid auch alle heil heimgekommen !


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> so, hab es noch rechtzeitig vor dem großen gewitter nach hause geschaft ...
> naß bin ich zwar geworden, aber es hielt sich in grenzen.
> die am himmel zuckenden blitze haben mir da mehr sorgen bereitet.


Bei so ´nem Sauwetter kannst du auch gern bei mir mit heim fahren. Ich hab so in meinem Auto dran gedacht, wie gut du jetzt wohl gerade geduscht wirst.   Ich steh zwar an der anderen Ecke des Parkplatzes, eine Person+Rad geht eigentlich immer noch rein.


----------



## real-iceman (29. Juni 2005)

klar bin ich gut heimgekommen- bei meiner miesen kondoition auch kein wunder.

konnte sogar noch den rest des fußballspiels ansehen.   
war also ein klarer fall von selbstüberschätzung (hat auch mein polar gemeint- der piepste wie irre...   )

muss also noch viel üben, aber das ist über 4 jahre nach derletzten tour auch nicht weiter verwunderlich.

sorry fürs ausbremsen.

ice


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Bei so ´nem Sauwetter kannst du auch gern bei mir mit heim fahren. Ich hab so in meinem Auto dran gedacht, wie gut du jetzt wohl gerade geduscht wirst.   Ich steh zwar an der anderen Ecke des Parkplatzes, eine Person+Rad geht eigentlich immer noch rein.



dank für das angebot   
werde es dann vielleicht sogar mal in anspruch nehmen   

so schlimm naß geworden bin ich gar nicht. der richtig fette regen kam erst, als ich schon zu hause war.
es war aber schon verdammt dunkel im wald. man hat kaum noch was sehen können. und notbeleuchtung hatte ich natürlich nicht dabei


----------



## homburger (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mich nochmal für eure Hilfe beim Schlauchwechsel bedanken. Ist echt ´n mieses Gefühl, wenn alle auf einen warten müssen. Tut mir so leid wegen des unpassenden Zeitpunktes   
Also, vielen Dank nochmals, auch für die tolle Führung!!!


Gruss

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (30. Juni 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> dank für das angebot
> werde es dann vielleicht sogar mal in anspruch nehmen
> 
> so schlimm naß geworden bin ich gar nicht. der richtig fette regen kam erst, als ich schon zu hause war.
> es war aber schon verdammt dunkel im wald. man hat kaum noch was sehen können. und notbeleuchtung hatte ich natürlich nicht dabei




Und die, die noch Richtung FFm und OF gefahren sind, wissen auch, dass wir nahezu perfektes Wetter im Vergleich hatten. Wenn uns das Wetter über FFM/OF beglückt hätte, dann mal Prosit.

Danke für die gute Tour

Gruß

Horst

PS: War es gestern eigentlich die erste Tour, wo wir RMM nicht verloren haben?


----------



## yakko (30. Juni 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Und die, die noch Richtung FFm und OF gefahren sind, wissen auch, dass wir nahezu perfektes Wetter im Vergleich hatten. Wenn uns das Wetter über FFM/OF beglückt hätte, dann mal Prosit.
> 
> Danke für die gute Tour
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ich bin auf den 200 Metern zur Haustür klatschnass geworden, dabei hatte ich mich noch so gefreut die Hohemark fast trocken erreicht zu haben.

Auch von mir noch mal vielen Dank für die Tour.

yakko


----------



## Der Spanier (30. Juni 2005)

Servus After-work Bikers!
Vielen Dank für den schönen Tour gestern! Ich glaube, ihr habt mit mir einem neuen Stammgast   
Zum Glück war die Tour gestern ziemlich gemütlich, mit nicht zu viel steilen Rampen bergauf. Irgendwie habe ich mich ziemlich schwach gefühlt und habe wie einen Sau geschwitzt. Nach der Tour war ich richtig geschlaucht. Deswegen habe ich mich sogar über das Gewitter gefreut, denn bedeutete das für mich eine Ausrede, nach Bad Vilbel mit der Bahn und nicht mit dem Fahrrad zurückzufahren.     
Bergab habe ich mich viel sicherer als letzte Woche gefühlt. Die Afterwork Bike Bergabausbildung scheint zu funktionieren   
Wegen des nicht mehr schönen Wetter er muss ich wahrscheinlich meine Pläne fürs Wochenende umändern (kein Grillen und kein Schwimmbad mehr   ). Deshalb klappt es vielleicht mit den Tours am Samstag und Sonntag. Sonst sehen wir uns nächste Woche.
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## hardun (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich mich demnächst auch mal nach der Arbeit und nicht nur am Wochenende aufs Rad schwingen wollte, würde ich gerne wissen, wie denn eure Touren so aussehen. Habt ihr 'Standard-Touren' oder kann mir jemand bitte mal einen kurzen Verlauf nennen? Wie lange fahrt ihr denn so normalerweise?
Wenn ich dass wüsste, könnte ich abschätzen, ob ich da mithalten kann oder doch lieber vorher noch an meiner Kondition arbeiten sollte. Ich will mich ja nicht als Bremsfallschirm irgendwo dranhängen ;-)

Schöne Grüße,
Jo


----------



## blackbike__ (30. Juni 2005)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mich ja nicht als Bremsfallschirm irgendwo dranhängen ;-)



der part ist schon an mich vergeben, also keine chance   

also, um mal ein paar zahlen zu nennen: 25-30 km, 600-850 hm , schnitt so 12-14km/h bei grösstmöglichem trailanteil   und warten tun wir auch auf jeden (oder besser gesagt, die jungs auf mich, es sei denn es geht mal richtig steil bergauf, dann kann sich das auch schon mal umdrehen    )

also: einfach ausprobieren


----------



## hardun (30. Juni 2005)

Na, das hört sich ja machbar an.
Ich werde am Sonntag mit ein paar Freunden die Tour Hohemark - Saalburg - Herzberg - gr. Feldberg - Fuchstanz - Altkönig - Hohemark fahren. Mal sehen, wie lange wir brauchen.
Vielleicht klappt's ja bei mir das nächste mal zum Afterwok-Biken. Ich melde mich dann.

Gruß, 
Jo


----------



## Sakir (1. Juli 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> der part ist schon an mich vergeben, also keine chance


nee nee, eventuell wenn du dein Fully dabei hast, aber mit dem Hardtail bist du schon eine kl. Rakete   

*puhhh* endlich ist die Nachtschicht vorbei     

Michael


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> *puhhh* endlich ist die Nachtschicht vorbei



dann hast ja jetzt zeit für die bilders   
späßle    laß dir ruhig zeit und fahrt erst mal euren eselsweg ab


----------



## Sakir (1. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> dann hast ja jetzt zeit für die bilders
> späßle    laß dir ruhig zeit und fahrt erst mal euren eselsweg ab


einen Teil habe ich eben hochgeladen, der Rest nachher, wenn ich noch Zeit habe !
sende mir mal deine eMail, dann bekommst du ALLE Bilder von mir !

Michael


----------



## laufand (1. Juli 2005)

Hi Jungs und Mädel   

dann wollen wir doch gleich mal wieder was für nächste Woche ins LMB stellen: Da ich Mittwoch "on the road" bin, wirds diesmal der Dienstag! Hoffe Ihr seid mit dabei  
Die letzte Tour war wettermäßig ja gerade noch so gut getimed! Wenn ich bedenke, was an Wassermassen auf der Heimfahrt (im Auto  ) so alles runterkam!

@homburger: Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, so ein Platten kann jedem passieren. Außerdem war die Wechselzeit doch wirklich F1-verdächtig  man könnte meinen, wir machen das öfters   

@Der Spanier: Wie, Du hast Dich schwach gefühlt  wie schnell bist Du denn, wenn Du mal erholt bist ???

@Sakir: schön, wenn Du kommenden Di. dabeisein kannst! Mal gespannt wie Euro Fango-Tour durch den Spessart wird  

@blackbike: Jaja, Du nimmst für die steilen Anstiege ja nur genügend Anlauf! Keiner ist so gut wie Du am Berg (höchstens abgesehen vom Fux)  

CU 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (1. Juli 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir: schön, wenn Du kommenden Di. dabeisein kannst! Mal gespannt wie Euro Fango-Tour durch den Spessart wird


*heul* nun hast du ein mind 40cm Messer mitten in die Wunde gesteckt !
ich habe immer nach einer Nachtschicht woche eine Spätschicht woche, d.h ich habe nächste Woche Spätschicht   
Ippie kann dir aber sicherlich auch berichten *ggg*

aber übernächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei......

Michael


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
morgen ist ja lokalhorsts real taunustour, deswegen möchte ich mal fragen wo in Kronberg das Schwinmmbad ist. 

Bis dann

Andreas


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (1. Juli 2005)

P.S. meinte natürlich real Taunus Gemütlichkeitstour!


----------



## m.a.t. (1. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> dafür habe ich selbst wieder ein leckerli im programm. dieses mal für sonntag vormittag, damit wir die runde auch mal zu ende bringen können, ohne in die dunkelheit zu geraten und weil einige schon samstags bei der erholungstour dabei sind
> wenn ihr es am mittwoch nicht übertreibt, solltet ihr alle bis sonntag fit sein
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=923
> ...



Nach Frammersbach kann ich wieder feste Nahrung zu mir nehmen und da ich beim letzten Termin leider arbeiten musste, werde ich diese Chance jetzt nicht sausen lassen. Bin dabei  .
kette rechts, matthias


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2005)

denkt bitte daran, dass meine tour am sonntag am gimbacher hof startet !
www.hof-gimbach.de

ich selber werde mit dem rad über fischbach kommen, um 9.10 uhr jemanden an der aral-tankstelle abholen, anschließend wiegetritt in fischbach einsammeln und dann zum gimbi kommen.

wer also möchte, kann auch um 9.10 uhr an die aral kommen. bitte aber vorher bescheid sagen ...

cu @ sunday

p.s. mit "kette rechts" werdet ihr probleme bekommen, versprochen


----------



## m.a.t. (1. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> denkt bitte daran, dass meine tour am sonntag am gimbacher hof startet !
> ...
> wer also möchte, kann auch um 9.10 uhr an die aral kommen. bitte aber vorher bescheid sagen ...


Guter Hinweis, danke. Da ich mich im Westen von Frankfurt gar nicht auskenne, wäre mir beides gleich recht. Was ist denn einfacher zu finden?


			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. mit "kette rechts" werdet ihr probleme bekommen, versprochen


Wie war das mit 'pain is only temporary, glory is forever' ?  
ciao, matthias


----------



## blackbike__ (1. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> nee nee, eventuell wenn du dein Fully dabei hast,


da komm ich ja nimmer drumrum, sonst wär ich bergab auch noch irgendwann die letzte   , apropos bergab: hast am mittwoch echt eine nette kleine treppensektion verpasst, war was für leute, die die weisse mauer schon bezwingen   , aber sind wir sicher nicht das letzte mal gefahren   , der sommer ist ja noch lang (und irgendwann auch wieder die nacht-spät-und sonstwas schicht vorbei, halt durch   )



			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, Du nimmst für die steilen Anstiege ja nur genügend Anlauf! Keiner ist so gut wie Du am Berg (höchstens abgesehen vom Fux)


na du doch auch    und in nem halben jahr gehts wieder nach hauenstein, und diesmal will ich euch beide siegen sehen   

@all: wen von euch sieht man eigentlich in zwei wochen in eppstein und  auf welcher strecke? bin selbst noch einweníg unentschieden, ob kurz oder mittel   
ansonsten: schönes bikereiches we, auf welchen wegen auch immer und bis dienstag oder die woche drauf


----------



## mad2max (1. Juli 2005)

> @all: wen von euch sieht man eigentlich in zwei wochen in eppstein und auf welcher strecke? bin selbst noch einweníg unentschieden, ob kurz oder mittel



@blackbike: Ich überlege mir die Mittelstrecke in Eppstein zu fahren.

Am nächsten Wochenende ist der Erbeskopf-Marathon (für alle nicht Geografen, das ist der höchste Berg in Rheinland-Pfalz), da möchte ich auch die halbe Strecke fahren. Ich habe Gerüchte gehört, dass noch einer aus der Afterwork-Runde dahin will. Bitte melden zwecks eventueller Entlastung unserer CO2-Bilanz.

@wissefux: Werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag dabei sein. 

KoB

Martin


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2005)

@m.a.t. von woher kommst du denn ?
eventuell ist die aral in fischbach einfacher zu finden. liegt direkt an am ortseingang von fischbach, wenn man die straße von kelkheim-mitte (bahnhof) aus kommt. allerdings von dort wiederrum ein kleiner umweg ...

@blackbike
hauenstein, so so    angemeldet bin ich schon, ein leistungsfähiges uphill-fully (mit rettungsring) hab ich auch. nur werde ich wohl kaum meine sommerhochform bis in den winter retten können   

taunustrails bin ich natürlich dabei, auf der mittelstrecke   
werde vermutlich morgen mal die neue "judenkopfrunde" fahren. soll ja inzwischen ausgeschildert sein   
also bei mir nix mit gemütlicher taunustour morgen ...

auch am dienstag klappt es nicht, da mein   geburtstag hat.

vielleicht können wir uns ja mal nächstes wochenende zu einer geführten taunus-trails runde (rossert und judenkopf) zusammenfinden. interesse ?

edit : blackbike, du machst mir langsam angst, was deine uphill-qualitäten angeht ! respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (2. Juli 2005)

Schade, meine Radlrunden werden wohl, wenn überhaupt, sehr klein ausfallen an diesem Wochenende. Währe gern mitgefahren... Muss mich aber noch bis nächste Woche über die Bücher hängen- Werkstoffkunde  :kotz: 
Aber Dienstag bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei! Der Antritt zur Saalburg steckt mir immer noch in den Beinen. 
Wann genau ist denn der Epstein Marathon und wie weit ist es bis dahin?
@Laufand> der "Reifenwechsel" war wirklich rekordverdächtig. Bei Acht geübten Händen- kein Wunder  
Wünsch euch allen viel Spass und trockene Knochen!!!

Gruss


Sven


----------



## m.a.t. (2. Juli 2005)

mad2max schrieb:
			
		

> Am nächsten Wochenende ist der Erbeskopf-Marathon (für alle nicht Geografen, das ist der höchste Berg in Rheinland-Pfalz), da möchte ich auch die halbe Strecke fahren. Ich habe Gerüchte gehört, dass noch einer aus der Afterwork-Runde dahin will. Bitte melden zwecks eventueller Entlastung unserer CO2-Bilanz.


Ich warte noch die Wettervorhersage ab. Bei Sauwetter tu ich mir die 110km nicht an, sonst bin ich dabei. Bist du dort schon mal dabei gewesen? Wie ist die Strecke so?
ciao, matthias
PS: Bin dann morgen früh 9:30 am Gimbacher Hof. Freu mich schon auf die Trails, heut gibts erstmal noch etwas Asphalt.


----------



## Der Spanier (2. Juli 2005)

Servus,

@laufand: viel schneller bin ich ja nix... aber kann ich mich sicher besser fühlen. Du hast mein extrem geschwitztes Gesicht auf den Weg zum Limes...du fragtest sogar, ob alles klar war   

Leider klappt es am Sonntag nicht: Kelkheim ist für mich zu weit weg. Ich habe leider kein Auto zur Verfügung und 140 Km sind für mich viel zu viel   . Daher werde ich eine kleine und einfachere Taunus-Tour machen: Dortelweil / Saalbrug / Sandplacken / Japaner Weg (für dich RMM   ) / Hohemark / Herzberg / Marmorstein / Kirdorf und Dortelweil. Ungefähr 60 Km

Für die Marathonisten: Ich würde gern im Juli eins mit 60 Km / maximal 1500 Hm machen. Leider kenne ich mich hier nicht sehr gut aus und alle Namen kommen mir spanisch vor      . Am Dienstag können darüber sprechen.

Viel Spaß morgen und bis Dienstag 

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (2. Juli 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Japaner Weg


Klär mich mal bitte jemand auf, was das ist?



			
				Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Marathonisten: Ich würde gern im Juli eins mit 60 Km / maximal 1500 Hm machen. Leider kenne ich mich hier nicht sehr gut aus und alle Namen kommen mir spanisch vor      . Am Dienstag können darüber sprechen.



Schau mal hier rein:
Wombach 
Biebergrund 
Eppstein 
Erbeskopf 

PS: Ulle go!


----------



## Der Spanier (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo

@M.A.T = Der japaner Weg: Nach der Sprache von Rolling Mad Man ist  dieser mit einem rotem Punkt zwischen Sandplacken und Hohemarkt. Es ist ein netter schneller aber nicht besonders anspruchvoller Abfahrt (Im Vergleich zu weißer Mauer oder dem Anfang von Reichenbachtal)

Vielen Dank für die Links. Ich muss auf sie kucken

Grüße

Ruben


----------



## blackbike__ (4. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht können wir uns ja mal nächstes wochenende zu einer geführten taunus-trails runde (rossert und judenkopf) zusammenfinden. interesse ?



sieht bei unser eher schlecht aus mit dem wochenende  , schade, würde die eppsteinstrecke ja schon gerne vorher nochmal fahren... vielleicht wäre das ja auch was fürs afterworken nächste woche??
hab mich übrigens entschlossen in eppstein nur die kurze runde zu fahren, irgendwie fehlt mir grade die motivation, mich so lange zu quälen und wombach ist dann ja auch schon wieder zwei wochen später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (4. Juli 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Wann genau ist denn der Epstein Marathon und wie weit ist es bis dahin?



17.07.05 und von hg geschätzte 25 km   
guckst du hier


----------



## Sakir (5. Juli 2005)

Guten Abend

seid ihr nicht heute im Taunus gefahren ? 
wie war es denn ? *neid*
loss sprecht mit mir   

Michael


----------



## Lupo (6. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend
> 
> seid ihr nicht heute im Taunus gefahren ?
> wie war es denn ? *neid*
> ...


net traurich sein, michael  nächste woche biste doch wieder dabei  

wofgang


----------



## Sakir (6. Juli 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> net traurich sein, michael  nächste woche biste doch wieder dabei
> 
> wofgang


*snief*
ja, habe irgendwie schon sehnsucht   

das Rennrad gibt einem halt nicht das, was man als MTB Fahrer benötigt   

Michael


----------



## Lupo (6. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> das Rennrad gibt einem halt nicht das, was man als MTB Fahrer benötigt
> 
> Michael


desshalb hab ich auch kein son asphaltschneider  
nachher mail ich dir das ovl, war wieder ne nette gemütliche tour gestern


----------



## Stump1967 (6. Juli 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> desshalb hab ich auch kein son asphaltschneider
> nachher mail ich dir das ovl, war wieder ne nette gemütliche tour gestern


HI,
ich würde auch gerne mal mitfahren und plane nächste Woche mal fest ein. Wieviel Km / Hm fahrt Ihr denn so und in was für ein Tempo. Nicht das ich als neuer gleich den Bremsanker spiele.


----------



## Lupo (6. Juli 2005)

Stump1967 schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> ich würde auch gerne mal mitfahren und plane nächste Woche mal fest ein. Wieviel Km / Hm fahrt Ihr denn so und in was für ein Tempo. Nicht das ich als neuer gleich den Bremsanker spiele.


mach dir mal kein kopp, schliesslich soll das ja immer ne gemütliche feierabend tour sein   ich hab mal das höhenprofil von gestern der tour übern feldberg und fuchstanz angehängt, ich glaub das sagt schon was aus...


----------



## Stump1967 (6. Juli 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> mach dir mal kein kopp, schliesslich soll das ja immer ne gemütliche feierabend tour sein   ich hab mal das höhenprofil von gestern der tour übern feldberg und fuchstanz angehängt, ich glaub das sagt schon was aus...


Na das sieht doch machbar aus.   

Wisst Ihr schon wann Ihr nächste Woche fahrt, Dienstag oder Mittwoch?

Ich plane mit dabei zu sein.

Bis dann


----------



## Lupo (6. Juli 2005)

Stump1967 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wisst Ihr schon wann Ihr nächste Woche fahrt, Dienstag oder Mittwoch?...


steht noch net fest  aber jedenfalls wirds dann hier gepostet.

bis denne,
wolfgang


----------



## mad2max (7. Juli 2005)

@Lupo: Du hast im Höhenprofil Deine Motordrehzahl vergessen.
Dank moderater Streckenwahl und Tempo durch unseren Guide war das ja eher im gelben Bereich diesmal. Aber der Angstpuls im "Schwarzen Kreuz" wäre ne nette Größe zum Vergleichen.

KoB

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (7. Juli 2005)

mad2max schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: Du hast im Höhenprofil Deine Motordrehzahl vergessen.


hab ich net vergessen, sowas brauch ich net.   ich nehm ja auch kein promille-messgerät mit in die kneipe damit ich weiss wann ich richtig abgefüllt bin  


			
				mad2max schrieb:
			
		

> Dank moderater Streckenwahl und Tempo durch unseren Guide war das ja eher im gelben Bereich diesmal. Aber der Angstpuls im "Schwarzen Kreuz" wäre ne nette Größe zum Vergleichen.
> 
> KoB
> 
> martin


kann schon sein dass der puls bergab diesmal höher war, dank des schönen sommerwetters bleiben ja die steine und wurzelnauf den trails immer schön geschmeidig und es staubt net so beim bremsen


----------



## laufand (7. Juli 2005)

Hi Leutz!

War ne echt schöne Tour am Dienstag 
@Lupo: Dein Bach-Trail hat mir super gefallen. Muss ich unbedingt blackbike mal zeigen  

@Sakir: Für Dich werde ich mir ne richtig schöne "Endlich-Wieder-Afterwork-Biken" Tour ausdenken. Hast Du schon Weiße-Mauer-Entzugerscheinung?   

Ach ja, wegen nächster Woche: Leider kann ich am Di. nicht. Daher habe ich für Mittwoch was ins LMB geschrieben. Hoffe auf reichliche Teilnahme   

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Sakir (8. Juli 2005)

Ahoi,


			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: Dein Bach-Trail hat mir super gefallen. Muss ich unbedingt blackbike mal zeigen
> 
> @Sakir: Für Dich werde ich mir ne richtig schöne "Endlich-Wieder-Afterwork-Biken" Tour ausdenken. Hast Du schon Weiße-Mauer-Entzugerscheinung?


gelle der Trail durch den Bach ist toll.... wie ich mittlerweile gehört habe, hat sich dort auch wieder das Bäumchen aufgestellt  da musste ich damals irgendwie schnell dem Ippie ausweichen   

So langsam aber sicher will ich wieder mal ins Gelände, immer nur Aspahltschneiden ist nicht das wahre  , ob es allerdings am Mittwoch klappt, kann ich noch nicht 100%tig sagen, da ich um 16 Uhr noch einen Termin habe...

Michael


----------



## Google (8. Juli 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, wegen nächster Woche: Leider kann ich am Di. nicht. Daher habe ich für Mittwoch was ins LMB geschrieben. Hoffe auf reichliche Teilnahme


Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dann auch wieder endlich dabei.


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2005)

bachtrail    
hört sich sehr gut an    

wo wo wo wo ? sagt schon    

für mittwoch siehts bei mir ganz gut aus   

@all: habt ihr schon gemerkt, dass (rik)man uns die smilies in den signaturen geklaut hat    nur weil es einige im forum mal wieder übertrieben haben


----------



## Ippie (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Mittwoch auch wieder dabei. Ich habe auch schon Entzugserscheinungen. Wie soll das erst im Winter werden.  
Euch allen ein schönes WE und viel Spaß beim biken.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Stump1967 (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

habe mich gerade für Mittwoch angemeldet. Bin schon ganz gespannt, ist ja das erstemal für mich.   

Ist der Treffpunkt schwer zu finden, kenne mich in der Gegend nicht so aus.

Bis Mittwoch dann.


----------



## Lupo (8. Juli 2005)

Stump1967 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ist der Treffpunkt schwer zu finden, kenne mich in der Gegend nicht so aus.
> 
> Bis Mittwoch dann.


kein problem, einfach auf den waldparkplatz  an der hohemark. wir stehen immer vorn an der orientierungstafel, dassde net aus versehen bei go crazy mitfährst


----------



## mad2max (8. Juli 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm ja auch kein promille-messgerät mit in die kneipe damit ich weiss wann ich richtig abgefüllt bin



@Lupo: Jetzt weiss ich endlich, was ich an meinem Tacho immer vermisst habe, wo ich in der Kneipe doch immer unter dem Tisch ende. Da muss ich schnellstens an Polar schreiben, mit der Bitte um Produktentwicklung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (8. Juli 2005)

Servus,

@laufand: danke für die Tour am Dienstag. Am Mittwoch bin ich hochwahrscheinlich wieder dabei  
@lupus / mad2max: Am dienstag war ich hauptsächlich "im gelben Bereich"...leider kann ich besser mein Verhalten in einer Kneipe kontrolieren als mein Herzfrequenz...ohne das freundliche "pip pip pip" beim Aufsteigen wäre mein Motor sicherlich kaputt...
Irgendwie kann ich nicht sehr gut zwischen +170 (oranger Bereich) und +180 (roter Bereich)...  
Gruß und bis Mittwoch
Ruben


----------



## Der Spanier (9. Juli 2005)

ich kann zwischen orangen und roten Bereich nicht unterscheiden...das war, was ich sagen wollte


----------



## Sakir (9. Juli 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll das erst im Winter werden.


Ohje, daran darf ich bloss nicht dencken....   
aber bis ende Oktober wird es wohl noch machbar sein, im Taunus zu fahren
und danach werden wir wohl wieder zu den Touren übergehen müssen *G*

@wissefux: wenn ich genau wüsste, wo der Trail ist würde ich es dir sagen...
ich weiss aber nur vorort, wo er anfängt...

@Ippie: ich werde versuchen, am Mittwoch um 17:15 amTreffpunkt zu sein !
werde vorher schon alles packen und mitnehmen... wenn es nicht klappen sollte, telefonieren wir kurz davor....

Michael


----------



## Sakir (9. Juli 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kann ich nicht sehr gut zwischen +170 (oranger Bereich) und +180 (roter Bereich)...


orangener Bereich ist dort, wo das atmen schwerfällt und der schweiss immer mehr wird !
roter Bereich ist dort, wo  man langsam anfängt dieses breite Grinsen zu bekommen   

Michael


----------



## mischuwi (11. Juli 2005)

Moin, ich melde mich denn auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung. Habe im Moment wegen Jobwechsel zum 1.7. leider immer erst später Zeit. (man will ja am Anfang nen guten und motivierten Eindruck hinterlassen!   ) Heute habe ich aber um 16:15 nen Arzttermin und wollte mir danach nochmal die Strecke in Eppstein (20km-Runde) antun, damit ich am nächsten So die fehlenden Kondition mit Streckenkenntnis wettmachen kann.
Will noch wer mit? Ich denke dass ich 18:30Uhr als Startzeit in Eppstein schaffen sollte. Is zwar spontan, aber villeicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen. Wetter hat sich ja zum Glück wieder erholt!


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wollte mir danach nochmal die Strecke in Eppstein (20km-Runde) antun, damit ich am nächsten So die fehlenden Kondition mit Streckenkenntnis wettmachen kann.



willst du etwa auch nur (wie unsere gurus  laufand und blackbike) in eppstein die 20 km fahren   
was ist los mit euch ? ihr schwächelt doch sonst nicht so     

na ja, mir solls recht sein. bin ich wieder automatisch ein paar plätze in der mittleren runde besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (11. Juli 2005)

Nun ja ich muss es leider zugeben, dass ich tatsächlich nur die 20er Runge fahre. *schäm* Das hat zweierlei Gründe: 1. is meine Freundin das WE hier in FFM und ich will nicht den kompletten Sonntag blockieren. und 2. habe ich vorletztes WE festgestellt, dass ein Kurzstreckenrennen auch Spass machen kann!


----------



## homburger (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich auch gerade für Eppstein angemeldet- 20 km, asche auf mein Haupt... Da weiss ich wenigstens, dass ich (wahrscheinlich) ankommen werde!
Ich glaube da kann ich für einen Marathon Einstieg nichts falsch machen, oder? Ist das überhaupt noch ein Marathon? 25 km ist ja nicht gerade eine mörderdistanz (was nicht heißen soll, dass ich die Länge nicht begrüsse).
Bin jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt!

Bis Mittwoch.

Gruss


Sven


----------



## Ippie (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] was die kleine Runde. Wie süß. Nichts als ausreden. Du hast Dich in Balduinstein so platt gefahren, so daß der Sommer für Dich gelaufen ist!      
Jetzt habe ich es Dir aber gegeben. Paß nur auf, daß Du nicht letzter wird.   

Spaß muß sein.

Allen Eppsteinern ein gutes gelingen, sofern ich euch am Mittwoch nicht sehe.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> @wissefux: wenn ich genau wüsste, wo der Trail ist würde ich es dir sagen...
> ich weiss aber nur vorort, wo er anfängt...



vielleicht können wir ja am mittwoch den sagenumwobenen bachtrail einplanen   
möglicherweise kenne ich ihn ja sogar   . wenn nur mal sich chefe laufand    dazu äußern würde   

@[email protected] besser 20 km als gar nicht antreten    aber wahrscheinlich war dir der "totenkopfdownhill" doch zu hart


----------



## mischuwi (11. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] besser 20 km als gar nicht antreten    aber wahrscheinlich war dir der "totenkopfdownhill" doch zu hart


GENAU!    Kannst ja gegen mich antreten, wenn de dich traust!


----------



## Ippie (11. Juli 2005)

Ich bin schon am überlegen. Aber wegen 20 km lohnt sich ja nicht die Anfahrt und die mittlere Strecke sieht schon heiß aus. Ich mach mir nochmal Gedanken.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Sakir (11. Juli 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schon am überlegen.


lass uns doch zusammen die 20km fahren *ggg* dann musst du nicht alleine dort hinfahren *g* kannst mich mitnehmen 

...Mischuwi....war das der kleine dicke, den wir dauernd überrundet haben ???   

Michael


----------



## laufand (11. Juli 2005)

Hi Jungs ich lebe noch!

@wissefux: Klar kann man den schönen Bachtrail einplanen. Der ist - glaube ich mit einem "<" bezeichnet und geht vom Tillmansweg ab. Die Wettervorhersagen sind klasse und ich werde voraussichtlich mal die Kamera mitnehmen.  

Asche auf mein Haupt! Ich kneife und fahre nur die 20 km, denn 
a) Brauch ich noch was Saft für Wombach (bei so nem alten Sack ist die Regeneration halt nicht mehr so   
b) Bin ich letztes Jahr auch die 20km gefahren und habe mit der Distanz noch ne Rechnung offen (man bin ich schei**e gefahren)   
c) will ich mich von unserem Team-Youngster ->Babu noch mal so richtig versägen lasen  :dauemn: aber wie ich sehe wird mich Mischuwi auch in Grund und Boden fahren. Oder ist Babu etwa am kneifen????  

Aber guter Vorschlag: Lasst uns doch alle die 20km fahren. TruH versus IBC Racing Team  Das wird ein großer Spass     

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## blackbike__ (11. Juli 2005)

hihiii, das wird ja richtig lustig auf der 20-er strecke, und ich hatte schon angst ich wär die einzige   , fux, meinste nicht die mittelstrecke wird ein bisschen einsam ?  gib dir nen ruck und wechsel auf die kurzstrecke, dann ist der thread ja quasi komplett   
und im ziel will ich von jedem von euch persönlich ein kaltes bier gereicht bekommen, also gebt euch bissi mühe , rechtzeitig anzukommen


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> fux, meinste nicht die mittelstrecke wird ein bisschen einsam ?  gib dir nen ruck und wechsel auf die kurzstrecke, dann ist der thread ja quasi komplett



also nach dem derzeitigen anmeldestatus wird die mittelstrecke zu mindest am anfang nicht einsam sein   
es werden aber sicher einige dabei sein, die die konditionellen anforderungen an die mittelstrecke unterschätzen !
ich kenne mittlerweile beide runden und kann eins mit gewissheit sagen : die strecke wird härter sein wie frammersbach   
und den grabig von eppstein gilt es für mich gleich 3 x zu bezwingen    

ich hoffe nur, dass ich euch auch noch im ziel sehe (kurz bevor die sonne untergeht) und ihr das sauerstoffzelt für mich schon aufgebaut habt  

und lasst mir bitte noch ein paar nudeln übrig   sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (12. Juli 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Aber guter Vorschlag: Lasst uns doch alle die 20km fahren. TruH versus IBC Racing Team  Das wird ein groÃer Spass


Oh nein!!! Nicht schon wieder!  
Wie ist das letzte Duell nochmal ausgegangen? Ich weiÃ das garnichtmehr so genau...Volker, Michael helft mir doch mal bitte. Wer hatt das letze Mal die Nase vorn?

Aber Spass beiseite. Bin die Runde gestern gefahren und weiÃ jetzt wieder, warum das Rennen so gâ¬il is. Und so hart! Die ganze Zeit hoch und runter und auf den ersten 18 km vor jeder Steigung ne 90-180Â° Kurve, dass man auch ja keinen Schwung mitnehmen kann!
Werde die Runde am Mittwoch wohl noch 2x fahren und dann fÃ¼r Sonntag die 1:00:00h-Marke anpeilen.


----------



## homburger (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen wann man in Eppstein sein sollte und wann man sich die Nummern abholt?
Ich weiss nur von grossen Laufversanstaltungen, dass es manchmal besser ist das ganze Zeugs am Vortag zu erledigen. Wird doch hier wohl nicht nötig sein, oder?
@ Blackbike- ...von jedem im Ziel ein Bier gereicht bekommen? Das sollten wir machen. Wären ja dann schon ca. 6 halbe Liter für Dich-   respekt!!!


----------



## Google (12. Juli 2005)

Moin allerseits,

ich hab mich für Morgen als 10.ter Mitfahrer und 4.ter TruH-Fahrer angemeldet  

Neben meines StandardSurvivalpacks habe ich die für den Bachtrail zusätzlich notwendigen gewordenen Sicherheitskomponenten "Schwimmflügel" und "Gummientchen" eingefügt  

Hochachtungsvoll 

Google


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir jemand sagen wann man in Eppstein sein sollte und wann man sich die Nummern abholt?
> Ich weiss nur von grossen Laufversanstaltungen, dass es manchmal besser ist das ganze Zeugs am Vortag zu erledigen. Wird doch hier wohl nicht nötig sein, oder?



man kann die startnummern schon am samstag ab 15.00 uhr abholen. halte ich für sinnvoll, da damit der stress am renntag etwas weniger wird   
lohnt sich aber nur, wenn man in der nähe wohnt   
auf jeden fall wird durch diese optionale möglichkeit der stress am renntag auch für die weiter angereisten etwas entschärft, da doch recht viele aus der gegend kommen und ihre startunterlagen am vortag holen werden   

unter www.taunus-trails.de gibts eigentlich alle nötigen infos


----------



## homburger (12. Juli 2005)

Also, dass hört sich besser an. 
Ich habe gerade überlegt und in der Rundmail von den Taunustrails Veranstaltern gesehen, dass man mit Vollmacht auch die Nummern anderer Teilnehmer abholen kann. Da doch nun einige von uns sowohl in Eppstein als auch morgen Abend zusammen treffen werden könnte man doch morgen Abend beim LMB Treff die Bevollmächtigungen (was für´n Wort) der Leute einsammeln die weder Lust haben am Sonntag anzustehen, noch Zeit haben am Samstag schon hinzufahren. Wir bräuchten nur noch einen Fahrer der dann am Samstag alle Nummern in Eppstein einsammelt- im Zweifelsfalle mache ich das. Am Sonntag trifft man sich dann irgendwo und verteilt die Nummern.

Jemand Interesse?


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Juli 2005)

@lokalhorst: Mist, komme heute doch erst später aus dem Büro, da schaffe ich es nicht mehr bis Kronberg. Da werde ich heute nur ein bisschen in der Wetterau rumfahren. Morgen bin ich aber sicher wieder im Taunus dabei.


----------



## lokalhorst (12. Juli 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> @lokalhorst: Mist, komme heute doch erst später aus dem Büro, da schaffe ich es nicht mehr bis Kronberg. Da werde ich heute nur ein bisschen in der Wetterau rumfahren. Morgen bin ich aber sicher wieder im Taunus dabei.


Dann bis morgen!

Gruß
Horst


----------



## hardun (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe es jetzt endlich mal geschafft und mich für heute Abend angemeldet.
Treffpunkt ist also um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark. Ich werde Euch schon finden, so viele Gruppen in der Größe wird es wohl nicht geben ;-)

Bis später dann,
Jo


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2005)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Euch schon finden, so viele Gruppen in der Größe wird es wohl nicht geben ;-)



hast du ne ahnung    heute ist auch go grazy am start. wir sind aber die, mit der größeren gruppe   
also du findest uns gleich am anfang vom parkplatz hohe mark ...

um nochmal auf eppstein zurückzukommen : nette idee, aber zumindest von mir nicht durchführbar. ich fahre nämlich sowohl zum startnummern abholen als auch zum rennen selbst mit dem rad hin (hab ja nur 6 km, optimal zum aufwärmen ...). da man aber üblicherweise ne große tüte mit den unterlagen bekommt, sollte das einer übernehmen, der sowieso mit dem auto anreisen muß. kann ja noch heute abend ausdiskutiert werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> heute ist auch go grazy am start. wir sind aber die, mit der größeren gruppe


Das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## homburger (13. Juli 2005)

Ich muss eh mit dem Auto fahren, da krieg ich schon ein, zwei Tüten unter   
Das heute Abend zu besprechen ist schon okay, nur braucht man wie gesagt ´ne Vollmacht und die letzte Möglichkeit die einzusammeln wäre, zumindest für mich, heute Abend.
Also, wie gesagt, ich fahre am Samstag hin und bringe das Zeugs gern für den ein, oder anderen mit. Ihr könnt es euch ja bis heut Abend überlegen. 

Wenn es nur schon sechs wäre- hab 29 Grad im Büro...

Bis nachher

Sven


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (13. Juli 2005)

sorry, habe gerade meine Signatur geändert und muss mal gucken ob sie denn auch angezeigt wird


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (13. Juli 2005)

irgendwie ist die Schrift jetzt zu gross


----------



## lokalhorst (13. Juli 2005)

Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie ist die Schrift jetzt zu gross




Irgendwie bedienst Du den PC ja genauso wie du Touren fährst, manchmal klappt es und manchmal geht was (DU) verloren.....

Schöne Signatur, wo hast Du die denn her?
Gruß
Horst


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Juli 2005)

Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie ist die Schrift jetzt zu gross


Probier das doch bitte im Testbereich  aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolling Mad Man (13. Juli 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Signatur, wo hast Du die denn her?



Hab ich eben im Rennradforum gefunden, Aldag war ein Strassenfahrer Anfang der 90er. Irgendwo ist der Humor etwas trocken. 

P.S. Ulle Go!


----------



## laufand (13. Juli 2005)

Hi Leutz,

für die Neuen: Ihr könnt mich an meinem Schwarz-Weiss gescheckten Kuh-Trikot erkennen 

Heute wollte ich mal ein paar Klassiker und Neu-Klassiker abfahren, wie z.B. Weiße Mauer (na Sakir, kannst Du Dich noch dunkel dran erinnern?  ) aber auch Bachtrail. Muss das nur noch in eine sinnvolle Reihenfolge bringen 

Probiere heute mal die neue Helmcam aus, d.h. ich brauch viele schnelle Leute bergab, die die Trails zum glühen bringen 
Also Fux, Sakir, Blackbike, etc. ich zähl auf Euch  

CU later,

Andreas


----------



## Ippie (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich klinke mich heute abend aus. Heut morgen mußte ich eine Umzugswagen komplett ausladen und habe es die letzten Tage mit dem Training (laufen+biken) übertrieben. Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, welche Oberschenkelmuskeln zum laufen und biken gleich genutzt werden. Mehr als eine Flachetappe ist heute nicht drin.
Aber nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## blackbike__ (13. Juli 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich klinke mich heute abend aus. Heut morgen mußte ich eine Umzugswagen komplett ausladen und habe es die letzten Tage mit dem Training (laufen+biken) übertrieben. Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, welche Oberschenkelmuskeln zum laufen und biken gleich genutzt werden. Mehr als eine Flachetappe ist heute nicht drin.
> Aber nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei.
> ...




tztztzzzz, und wo sind die meldungen der hanauer für eppstein, ihr werdet doch wohl nicht kneifen am sonntag, habt ihr nicht noch ne rechnung mit mischuwi offen


----------



## mad2max (13. Juli 2005)

Ich kann heute leider nicht dabei sein    
Habe eben gemerkt, dass bei meinem Gizzmo die Hüfte gebrochen ist     
Dabei fahre ich doch immer so zurückhaltend ...

Euch heute viel Spass


----------



## blackbike__ (13. Juli 2005)

mad2max schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eben gemerkt, dass bei meinem Gizzmo die Hüfte gebrochen ist



uuups, die anzahl der rahmenbrüche in diesem thread gibt mir langsam zu denken    ...hoffe du hast noch garantie, sonst ists ja richtig ärgerlich


----------



## Sakir (13. Juli 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> tztztzzzz, und wo sind die meldungen der hanauer für eppstein


ich trau mich nicht so recht alleine....   

15 Leute für heute gemeldet... man man, Laufand deine Touren werden immer beliebter        
freu mich auf nachher ! ! !

Michael


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2005)

moin moin   

war wie immer ne schöne tour   
leider hat der bachtrail (dessen ende ich zumindest schon kannte) mein nagelneues schaltwerk etwas aus der fassung gebracht  
ich sach ja : nix geht über rohloff. kettenschaltung sucks, einfach zu anfällig    da lässt man einmal seinen hirsch bergab laufen und schon verstellt sich das schaltwerk, ohne irgendwelchen feindkontakt    
na ja, hab ich bis wombach wenigstens wieder was zum schrauben   

schon das viedeomaterial gesichtet ? alle drifts am abgrund von google eingefangen ?


----------



## hardun (14. Juli 2005)

Schönen guten Morgen,

war wirklich klasse gestern! Trotz einer, glücklicherweise weichen, Landung in den Brennnesseln 

War da nicht jemand (sorry, ich kenne Eure Namen noch nicht so richtig), der ein GPS-Gerät dabei hatte und sagte, er hätte die Tour aufgezeichnet? Ich habe selbst zwar kein GPS aber so 'ne digitale Karte von Hessen, da bekommnt man solche Daten doch bestimmt irgendwie rein, oder?
Falls solche Daten vorlliegen sollten, wäre ich sehr daran interessiert, dann könnte ich am Wochenende ein paar Freunden von mir die schönen Trails zeigen.
Ansonsten gehe ich halt so auf die Suche ;-)

Danke noch mal und schöne Grüße, vielleicht bis nächste Woche,
Jo


----------



## Google (14. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> anfällig    da lässt man einmal seinen hirsch bergab laufen und schon verstellt sich das schaltwerk, ohne irgendwelchen feindkontakt


So zerroppt (wer hat dieses umgangssprachliche Wort schon mal geschrieben  ) hat ja meins auch beim gleichen Trail ausgeschaut. Allerdings hatte ich auch zwei allerheftigste Schläge von unten gegen den Rahmen erhalten, daß ich eh schon "schei**e" dachte. Was willsten am Schaltwerk rumschrauben ? So richtig scheint meins auch nicht mehr zu funktionieren ? 





			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> schon das viedeomaterial gesichtet ? alle drifts am abgrund von google eingefangen ?


Blos net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Was willsten am Schaltwerk rumschrauben ? So richtig scheint meins auch nicht mehr zu funktionieren ?



momentan kracht es gewaltig in einigen gängen, vor allem wenn ich unter last fahre. das kann so net bleiben. so kann man nicht in wombach antreten. da muß die kiste funktionieren. zumindest erst mal vor dem rennen


----------



## blackbike__ (14. Juli 2005)

tzzz, was macht ihr bloss alle wieder mit eurem material   

bei ner schönen portion nudeln haben wir uns dann das video noch rein gezogen, echt seeehr hübsch   , googles bodenprobe ist bestens dokumentiert   , des weiteren ist festgehalten, dass der ein oder andere (nein, nein, ich nenn jetzt keine namen) noch immer ein wenig nachhilfe in sachen weisse mauer kurven braucht     , ich seh schon, wir müssen das ding noch öfter fahren   ... alles in allem ein richtig feines filmchen   

freu mich auf sonntag (na, sakir, endlich angemeldet?   ), hoffe meine beine haben sich bis dahin von gestern erholt


----------



## Google (14. Juli 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> googles bodenprobe ist bestens dokumentiert


Hä hä hä.........  Weis net was es da zu lachen gibt...Ich bin halt ein Biker der auch mal was riskiert und an seine Grenzen geht  

Will auch ma tucken !


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> ... des weiteren ist festgehalten, dass der ein oder andere (nein, nein, ich nenn jetzt keine namen) noch immer ein wenig nachhilfe in sachen weisse mauer kurven braucht     , ich seh schon, wir müssen das ding noch öfter fahren   ... alles in allem ein richtig feines filmchen
> 
> freu mich auf sonntag (na, sakir, endlich angemeldet?   ), hoffe meine beine haben sich bis dahin von gestern erholt



kannst doch ruhig namen nennen, wir können das verkraften   
ich nehme mal an, dass du auf die szene anspielst, als im downhill jemand seine brille verlor und dadurch der ganze flow dahin war, weil alles ins stocken geriet      
eigentlich zeigt das nur unsere perfekte radbeherrschung, da es gar net so einfach ist, mal eben so im steilhang stehen zu bleiben   

wann und wo ist nun premiere des "new world disorder 08/15" ?

die hanauer haben doch schiss vor unserem berüchtigten taunustrails, die kommen bestimmt nicht. feiges pack    stell euch der herausforderung


----------



## Stump1967 (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo an alle,

ich als neueinsteiger in der Gruppe habe mich sehr wohl gefühlt. Die Tour war der absolute Hammer einfach nur Geil    

Vielen Dank an den Tourguide

Die Trails waren echt super. Ich bin echt jedesmal mit solch ein Gesicht   unten angekommen

Wann wird denn das Videomaterial fertig im Netz liegen?

Also ich würde mal sagen Ihr habt jetzt einen neuen festen Fahrer in der Gruppe. Nächste Woche bin ich auf jedenfall wieder dabei, wenn es Dienstags eine Tour gibt. Nächsten Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht.

Na dann noch viel Glück und Spass an alle die Sonntag in Eppstein fahren.

Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## puremalt (14. Juli 2005)

Hi,
schliesse mich an, war ne prima Tour.
Für die weiße Mauer durchzufahren werde ich aber noch ein paar Anläufe brauchen. 
@hardun: ich hab die Route auf GPS. Kann in die digitale Karte geladen werden. Im bergigen Gelände kann es allerdings schon mal zu größeren Abweichungen bei der Aufzeichung kommen. Ich versuche das so gut wie möglich manuell zu korrigieren.
Wer Interesse an dem GPS-Track hat kann sich bei mir melden. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Martin


----------



## Der Spanier (14. Juli 2005)

Servus,

Irgendwann wird es langweilig mit dem Loben aber....Wieder eine super Tour. Gestern war sie besonders Trailig    
Leider hat Laufand meinen tollen Purzelbaum beim Klinikum über das vorne Rad nicht aufgenommen. Ich frage mir noch, wie es passiert ist und wieso weder mein Fahrrad noch mein Körper Probleme hatten. Wann wird das Video fertig sein????   
Über das Rennen am Sonntag habe ich mich immer noch nicht entschieden.   Falls ich mitmache, werde ich hier Bescheid sagen.
Was ist mit eurem Materiell??? Na klar, das passiert nur, weil ihr euch auf die instabile mitteleuropäische Technologie verlaßt.     Nix wie ein Taiwan-Fahrrad mit einer italienischer Gabeln, sogar aus dem Einsteiger -klasse VIVA TAIWAN
Nächste Woche kann ich nur am Dienstag. Wenn das nicht klappt, sehen wir uns in August. Ich fliege zwei Woche nach Madrid und werde da den gemütlichen spanischen Sommer genießen.    

Liebe Grüße

Ruben

PS: Nach meinen stolzen Wörtern über mein Fahrrad wird es wahrscheinlich in der nächsten Tour zusammenbrechen


----------



## m.a.t. (14. Juli 2005)

Na das hat ja gestern wieder super viel Spass gemacht!
@laufand, falls du noch Anregungen für Trail-Videos brauchts, hat hier ein Ami eine nette Sammlung. Der Taunus braucht sich aber auch nicht zu verstecken, wie ich finde.
Kette rechts, matthias
PS: der Materialverschleiss ist langsam beängstigent, mein Freilauf ist auch schon mit einem Bein im Grab. Am Sonntag geb ich ihm dann den Rest


----------



## laufand (17. Juli 2005)

Hi Jungs,

hat diesmal etwas gedauert, aber jetzt habe endlich für kommenden Mittwoch was ins LMB gestellt 

Für die Leutz, die auch am Di. nicht auf's Biken verzichten können:
Lokalhorst wird wahrscheinlich für den Di. eine Alternative anbieten.

So, jetzt muss ich das Video nur noch "entwackeln" und komprimieren 

@M.A.T: Die Seite kannte ich schon, sind wirklich super Bike-Videos. Ich glaube, Pete fährt aber mit kompletter Kamera am Helm, was doch ein gewisses Maß an Nackenmuskulatur voraussetzt   
Dafür wackelt es nicht so .

Viele Glückwünsche an alle Eppstein-Teilnehmer:
Auf der Sprintstrecke:
@blackbike: Super Titelverteidigung! D.h. 1. Gesamt und 1. AK 
@mischuwi: 4. Gesamt und 2. AK, Respekt! 
@babu: 5. Gesamt und 1. AK! 
@homburger: na, so schlimm wars doch wirklich nicht  
Ich wusste, dass Du ganz schön was in den Beinen hast:
11. Gesamt und 6. AK! 
Auf der Mittelstrecke:
@wissefux: 76. Gesamt und 30. AK! 

CU on Mittwoch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (17. Juli 2005)

da hat der laufand doch glatt einen vergessen: er selbst 5. ak und 22. gesamt   

und übrigens: trotz platzierung....von den afterworkern war ich die langsamste   

bis mittwoch


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2005)

glückwunsch an alle  

und wo sind noch gleich die hanauer gelandet   

6:0 für ibc-dimb-afterwork-racer   

das wird schwer, beim keiler bike wieder aufzuholen


----------



## Der Spanier (18. Juli 2005)

Servus,
@alle Racers: es ist eine Ehre, jede Woche mit so guten Fahrern fahren zu dürfen    Ihr seid richtig fit! herzlicher Glückwünsch 
 

Am Mittwoch kann ich nicht mitfahren. Mal sehen, ob es am Dienstag mit Lokalhorst klappen kann

Liebe Grüße

Ruben


----------



## Google (18. Juli 2005)

*Ihr Tiere !!!*​


----------



## lokalhorst (18. Juli 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> 
> hat diesmal etwas gedauert, aber jetzt habe endlich für kommenden Mittwoch was ins LMB gestellt
> 
> ...



Termin ist drin
copy and paste ist doch herrlich! Na ja bis auf Tempo und Schwierigkeit...


----------



## homburger (18. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
dass war wirklich cool. Für meine erste Rennerfahrung genau der richtig Ort und die Strecke fand ich toll   
Auch, wenn meine Plan Babu zu folgen auf den ersten Metern von einem leichten Kotzreiz niedergerungen wurde! Die erstplazierten fahren dann doch in einer anderen Liga, allen voran Mischuwi   Trotzdem kann sich das Gesamtergebnis doch sehen lassen, bei so vielen Startern. 
@ Blackbike, Du bist viel zu bescheiden. (Was man auch auf den Podestfotos sehen kann). 
Überhaupt sind da einige schöne Aufnahmen dabei- eins von Wissefux direkt nach Zielankunft   
Ein Glück hat mich dabei keiner Fotografiert, ich konnte kaum noch geradeaus gehen.
Na, jedenfalls suche ich schon die nächste Erfahrung und frage mich, was man hier in der Umgebung noch so fahren könnte. Hat da jemand einen Tip?
@ Laufand: Die Fotos brenne ich und bringe sie euch am Mittwoch mit, wenn Ihr wollt. 

Bis später


Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Überhaupt sind da einige schöne Aufnahmen dabei- eins von Wissefux direkt nach Zielankunft



wo ? haben will    

mach dir doch hier ein fotoalbum und lade alle deine pics hoch. brauchst du nix brennen und alle können gucken


----------



## blackbike__ (18. Juli 2005)

aujaaa, will auch fotos gucken   

hab ein paar von unsern bildern (der sauerstoff reichte noch nicht, um viele zu machen   ) mal ins teamalbum gestellt hier 

@homburger: nächstes (pflicht-) event ist der keilerbikemarathon am 31.07., strecke ist bisschen technischer als eppstein, seeeehr feine downhills, dafür nicht ganz so unrhytmisch, die 1400 hm verteilen sich auf nur 3 anstiege, die strecke wird dir gefallen... und man munkelt, dass sich sogar die hanauer aus ihrer ecke raustrauen werden


----------



## homburger (18. Juli 2005)

Fotos hochladen ist natürlich auch eine gute Idee. 
@ Wissefux: Leider habe ich den direkten Zieleinlauf verpasst, aber das Closeup von Dir ist ca. 15 sek. später gemacht worden!

Keiler Bike Marathon  ??? Muss ich gleich mal im Netz suchen. Drei Anstiege- hört sich gut an. Das Höhenprofil gestern Abend auf dem Rechner sah aus wie ´ne Säge... Jedesmal dachte ich: wann hört das endlich auf   
Ich glaube mich dunkel daran zu erinnern, dass ich zwischenzeitlich garkeine Lust mehr hatte. Oh je, das waren gerade mal 20 Kilometer. Wie erbärmlich   

Ich such jetzt mal 

Bis später


Sven


----------



## Stump1967 (19. Juli 2005)

Hi,

wird das Biken heute stattfinden? Es hat sich bisher ja nur einer angemeldet und das Wetter ist ja auch nicht so toll. 

Dann vielleicht ja bis nachher.

Gruß


----------



## lokalhorst (19. Juli 2005)

Stump1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wird das Biken heute stattfinden? Es hat sich bisher ja nur einer angemeldet und das Wetter ist ja auch nicht so toll.
> 
> ...


 also ich fahre auf jeden Fall! Und wenn nicht so viele dabei sind ist die Blamage auch nicht so groß, wenn ich den Weg nicht finde   

Wetter guckst du hier: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/13/0,1872,2041965,00.html

Da ich auch einen Mailverteiler habe, könnten es mehr werden

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Stump1967 (19. Juli 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fahre auf jeden Fall! Und wenn nicht so viele dabei sind ist die Blamage auch nicht so groß, wenn ich den Weg nicht finde
> 
> Wetter guckst du hier: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/13/0,1872,2041965,00.html
> 
> ...


Bin dabei. Hab mich gerade angemeldet. 

Gruß


----------



## hardun (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt wollte ich doch eigentlich regelmäßig dabei sein und schon werde ich diese Woche ausgebremst.

Ich war letzten Sonntag im Odenwald unterwegs und dort wurde ich von einer Mücke gestochen. Soweit kein Problem, doch dieser Stiche führte zu einer Lymphgefäßentzündung. Anscheinend war der Stechrüssel der Mücke mit irgendeinem Mist infiziert, der mir schön in den Arm injeziert wurde, vielen Dank auch. Es besteht die Gefahr einer massiven Blutvergiftung, Schüttelfrost, Entzündung des ganzen Lymphsystems!

Resultat: Antibiotika-Behandlung, Arm nicht bewegen, also auch kein Radfahren.

Hoffentlich kann ich nächste Woche wieder dabei sein.

Gruß,
Jo

PS: Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmen des Eppsteiner Bike Marathons!


----------



## m.a.t. (19. Juli 2005)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war letzten Sonntag im Odenwald unterwegs und dort wurde ich von einer Mücke gestochen. Soweit kein Problem, doch dieser Stiche führte zu einer Lymphgefäßentzündung. Anscheinend war der Stechrüssel der Mücke mit irgendeinem Mist infiziert, der mir schön in den Arm injeziert wurde, vielen Dank auch. Es besteht die Gefahr einer massiven Blutvergiftung, Schüttelfrost, Entzündung des ganzen Lymphsystems!
> 
> Resultat: Antibiotika-Behandlung, Arm nicht bewegen, also auch kein Radfahren.



Woah, üble Sache.   Na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## Sakir (19. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> glückwunsch an alle
> 
> und wo sind noch gleich die hanauer gelandet
> 
> ...


Hallo

na da bin ich ja *mächtig STOLZ * auf euch !

mit uns (TruH) hätte es zwar ein bischen anders ausgesehen... 
das wollten wir dann doch nicht *ggg*
ich bin beim Keiler dabei und auch schon gespannt, 
wer von euch vor mir ankommt ....

am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht dabei sein.... 
so könnt ihr wenigstens die weisse Mauer fahren    

@hardun. ohje ohje, dann mal gute Besserung !

P.S. was macht den das Video  ???

Michael


----------



## Lupo (19. Juli 2005)

@hardun: auch von mir gute besserung!  hört sich ja fies an, sowas    wo im ODW bisten da rumgefahrn? wir sind öfters um fürth herum unterwegs.....un hat dich jemand wegen der ovls erhört  wenn net sach mir wasde brauchst.

bis moin dann, wenns net regnet  

wolfgang

ps: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich habsch die bilder von geronimo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (19. Juli 2005)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Ich war letzten Sonntag im Odenwald unterwegs und dort wurde ich von einer Mücke gestochen. Soweit kein Problem, doch dieser Stiche führte zu einer Lymphgefäßentzündung. Anscheinend war der Stechrüssel der Mücke mit irgendeinem Mist infiziert, der mir schön in den Arm injeziert wurde, vielen Dank auch. Es besteht die Gefahr einer massiven Blutvergiftung, Schüttelfrost, Entzündung des ganzen Lymphsystems!




Mein Gott, das sieht aber schlecht aus      Ich dachte, dass solche Sachen nur im Urwald passieren können. Na ja, gute Besserung   

Wegen Urlaub werde in den nächsten drei Wochen nicht mitmachen. Wir sehen uns wieder in August.
Schöne Grüße
Ruben


----------



## hardun (19. Juli 2005)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche!

Noch sieht's nicht so schlimm aus, hab's wohl noch rechtzeitig bemerkt. Mal sehen was morgen der Onkel Doc sagt, aber der Arm wird wohl dran bleiben ;-)

@Lupo: Wir waren zwischen Schaafheim, Mosbach und Mömlingen unterwegs, ist wohl eher vorderer Odenwald (oder hinterer?).  Dort ist es zwar nur hügelig, größere Berge fehlen, war aber trotzdem schön. Auf irgendeinem dieser Hügel im Wald gab es auf einmal Mückenalarm und ich habe anscheinend die Niete gezogen :-(
puremalt hat mir diverse OVLs geschickt (danke nochmal), würde mich aber natürlich auch über weitere freuen.

@Der Spanier: Odenwald ist doch fast Urwald ;-)

Viel Spaß morgen im Taunus, hoffentlich bis nächste Woche,
Jo


----------



## laufand (20. Juli 2005)

Hi Zusammen,

@hardun: auch von mir gute Besserung! Gut, wenn der Arm dran bleibt, den brauchst Du für unsere Trails 

@Sakir: Schade, dass es bei Dir heute nicht klappt. Freue mich auf Wombach. Bei gutem Wetter ist das ne tolle Strecke (bei Schlamm möchte ich gar nicht wissen wie sie aussieht) und es hat ne tolle Stimmung vorort.

Das Video habe ich soweit fertig, werde jetzt noch ein paar CDs brennen und heute schonmal mitbringen. Mit dem ins Netz stellen wirds etwas schwierig: sind knapp 23min mit über 500mb geworden 

An der weißen Mauer sieht man doch deutlich, dass Du nur ausgebremst wurdest 

@Lupo: Klasse, wenn Du heute kommst, wollte den Trail am roten Kreuz mitnehmen und da kenn ich mich noch nicht so gut aus.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## lokalhorst (20. Juli 2005)

@hardun: gute besserung, da fürchtet man sich vor Eichen-Porzessionsspinne und dann kommt sowas
@Epppstein-Teilnehmer: Ihr seid Tiere eigentlich fürchte ich mich mit Euch zu fahren, ihr seid so gut
@Laufand: eine Idee wäre heute vor und nach der Tour eine Brenn-Session zu machen. Ich habe ein Notebook mit Brenner und auch 5 Rohlinge dabei. Wenn die CD mit den Videos schon fertig ist, dann bringe sie doch mit und wir können sie kopieren

Gruß
Horst


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Notebook mit Brenner und auch 5 Rohlinge dabei. Wenn die CD mit den Videos schon fertig ist, dann bringe sie doch mit und wir können sie kopieren
> 
> Gruß
> Horst



was ihr so alles im trinkrucksack habt


----------



## lokalhorst (20. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> was ihr so alles im trinkrucksack habt


Das willst Du gar nicht wissen, es könnte ja mal sein, dass jemand auf dem Trail gerade mal einen Brenner braucht...


----------



## radweghasser (20. Juli 2005)

ganz richtig, man sollte immer das richtige Werkzeug dabei haben, sonst ist man im Wald verloren!

_@laufand:_ Obwohl du am letzten Mittwoch immer nur die vorne Fahrenden gefilmt hast, hätte ich gerne auch ne Kopie. Vielleicht kann ich ja durch die Video-Analyse zuhause im Wohnzimmer meine Fahrtechnik verbessern! Eine Art visuelles Training so zusagen. Außerdem muss man ja für die Jahreszeit vorbauen, in der Outdoor-Aktivitäten nur eingeschränkt möglich sind und man sich gerne an den letzten Sommer erinnert. 

Leider kann ich heute sowie nächste Woche nicht beim Afterwork-Biken dabei sein  

_@lokalhorst:_ deshalb bitte, bitte für mich auch `ne Kopie brennen. CD-Rohling bringe ich dir dann beim nächsten Mal mit. Versprochen! 

Cheers,
Werner


----------



## homburger (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
@Hardun: das ist ja ´ne üble Geschichte- was hier so alles ´rumfliegt. Beste Genesungswünsche!!!

Vielleicht lenken ein paar Fotos ja etwas ab>> Eppstein 
Leider ist die Auslösezeit von den Kameras immernoch zu langsam. Hinzu kommt noch, dass mein Frauchen euch ja noch garnicht kannte und somit nur ein paar schlechte Zufallsschnappschüsse dabei sind. Das nächste mal wird´s besser, versprochen! Spaßig find ich allerdings die Ausbremsaktionen diverser Teilnehmer an dem letzten Steilstück wenn man über diesen kleinen Bachlauf mußte. Vivian hat dort zahlreiche Stürze beobachtet, unter anderem einen Abflug einer jungen Dame in die Brennnesseln (schreibt man das neuerdings mit drei n?) 
Leider kein Foto gemacht...


Bis heut Abend!


Sven


----------



## laufand (20. Juli 2005)

@All: Ich bring heut schonmal ein paar CDs mit. Bei Bedarf kann man dann ja Dank lokalhorst noch vor Ort nachbrennen.

Bis später und führt bloß keine Regentänze auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht lenken ein paar Fotos ja etwas ab>> Eppstein
> Leider ist die Auslösezeit von den Kameras immernoch zu langsam. Hinzu kommt noch, dass mein Frauchen euch ja noch garnicht kannte und somit nur ein paar schlechte Zufallsschnappschüsse dabei sind. Das nächste mal wird´s besser, versprochen! Spaßig find ich allerdings die Ausbremsaktionen diverser Teilnehmer an dem letzten Steilstück wenn man über diesen kleinen Bachlauf mußte.
> Sven



na danke     da hat deine freundin ausgerechnet mich bei einem ausbremsmannöver fotografiert   
ich fahre dieses stück so oft und komme eigentlich immer hoch. nur ausgerechnet im rennen hab ich ein paar gänge (ca. 10 von 14) zu wenig runtergeschaltet. das merkte ich aber erst, als es aufwärts ging und ich locker hochtreten wollte. und unter last läßt sich rohloff bekanntlich schlecht schalten   
nun gibt es also auch noch dieses dokument meiner peinlichsten taunustrails-szene     
ich könnt ja noch anfügen, dass ich wegen dem schon vor mir abgestiegenen nicht hochkam (den gabs wirklich, der ist aber nicht auf dem bild drauf   ), aber es lag definitiv am hohen gang oder an meinen zu schwachen beinen   

na ja, lebbe geht weider    

p.s. hab mir die beiden pics von mir trotzdem runtergesaugt   
danke, auch wenn sie mich schmerzlich an mein versagen im bach-uphill auf immer erinnern werden  
bin ich halt doch ein mieser uphiller, jetzt wissen es eben alle ...    

edit : und eben sehe ich auf dem fatalen bild, dass der mich gerade überholende auch ne rohloff fährt. der hatte es eben besser raus mit dem runterschalten oder aber seine ganganzeige am drehgriff ist noch besser ablesbar als meine ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2005)

wenn keiner will, dann ich eben wieder   

also wie immer schöne tour, nur leider etwas feucht zwischendurch ...
in der sonne fuhr ich los, in der sonne kam ich wieder an. nur etwas naß und schlammig    so ist eben outdoorsport   

@laufand : hab mir gerade den video reingezogen. auf mac läuft mal wieder nix (da bräuchte ich ne quicktime-variante), dafür aber auf dem laptop meiner freundin, der jetzt aber gleich nach mainz fährt   

egal, auf jeden fall sehr schön, wenn auch wohl ohne sound ...
großes lob, solltest du öfters mal machen   

nehm die cd gleich mal mit ins büro. muß ich doch nochmal gucken das ganze


----------



## laufand (21. Juli 2005)

@all: Sorry an alle die gestern nass geworden sind, werde versuchen das Wetter nächstes mal besser in den Griff zu bekommen 

Wünsche allen Urlaubern schöne (Bike-)Ferien und kommt wieder heil zurück.

@wissefux: Werde vielleicht mal mit anderen Objektiven rumprobieren. Auch ein Mic. wäre nicht schlecht, um die Flüche und Geräuche einzufangen 

Andreas


----------



## homburger (21. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
@Laufand: das war mal wieder ´ne tolle Tour, vielen Dank nochmal für die Führung   
Das Video habe ich mir auch abends angesehen- coole Sache, ist wirklich super geworden!!! Nur muß ich nochmals betonen, und hier richte ich mich an alle nicht beteiligten in diesem Filmchen, dass die Aufnahme unserem Wagemut nicht den nötigen Respekt zollt. In wirklichkeit ist das alles noch vieeeeel gefährlicher   
Müßte man wirklich mal mit Musik unterlegen... Ich denke, ich werde kneifen was Wombach angeht. Aber da ist im August etwas in Wetter, dass ist neben meiner Heimatstadt- nicht besonders reizvoll aber mir ganz gut bekannt und die Leute im Ruhrgebiet haben ja nicht so schreckliche Trails wie wir   
60 km machen mir schon noch etwas Kopfzerbrechen, vielleicht steigere ich erstmal auf vierzig.
@Dr. Faust: Danke nochmal für die Schlauchrettung   

Bis später


Sven


----------



## Stump1967 (21. Juli 2005)

Guten morgen an all,

schön das die Tour gesten wieder gut war, ich konnte ja leider nicht.   

Dafür waren wir ja am Dienstag und die Tour war auch sehr nett.   Hmm und wir sind trocken geblieben    


@Lokalhorst, du hattest am Dienstag gesagt du könntest das Video auf ein Webspace posten. Schafts du es noch diese Woche, wäre super falls es klappt.   

Also bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Babu (21. Juli 2005)

hey ho!

hab euch gestern wohl um nen paar minuten verpasst



ab morgen bin ich dann erstmal weg....zu erst die deutschen meisterschaften und dann winterberg trainings- und freeridefreizeit


gruß

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (21. Juli 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> hey ho!
> 
> hab euch gestern wohl um nen paar minuten verpasst
> 
> ...


tja, hättest du deine neue handynr. mal bekanntgegeben wär des kein problem gewesen  

viel spass in winterberg!!


----------



## m.a.t. (21. Juli 2005)

Leider musste ich die Taunustrails in den Wind schiessen wegen Wochenendarbeit . Neidvoll habe ich eure tollen Berichte und Leistungen hier gelesen.
Heute frÃ¼h hat mich dann der Hafer gestochen und ich bin mal 'Beforework-Biken' gewesen. Eine Runde Ã¼ber AltkÃ¶nig und Weisse Mauer frÃ¼h um 8 hat auch was  insbesondere war alles wieder abgetrocknet. Jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal den Ó¨-Trail als VerlÃ¤ngerung von der Weissen Mauer gefunden, auch nicht schlecht. 
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass irgendwelche Heinis unzÃ¤hlige Ãste Ã¼ber die Trails gelegt haben. Naja, jetzt sind sie weg


----------



## Der Spanier (23. Juli 2005)

Servus,
@MAT: Heinis???? Heinis, Huns und Fritzs waren die Namen der deutschen Soldaten vor einigen Jahren nach den britischen Propaganda   
Na ja, "Sie" waren aktiv auch auf dem Trail von Herzberg Restaurant runter richtung Marmorstein. 4 große Steinen und zahlreiche Asten waren auf dem Trail. Natürlich habe ich diesen schönen Pfad wieder "befreit"     

Schöne Grüße und aufpassen mit den Heinis 

Ruben


----------



## laufand (24. Juli 2005)

Hi Leutz,

habe für nächsten Di. wieder ein Schmankerl ins LMB gestellt.

Es gibt mal wieder ein paar neue Wege abzufahren   

Bis denne,

Andreas

PS: Gestern waren auch ein paar Stöckchen im Weg ...


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2005)

moin !

bei mir wirds morgen leider nix   
dafür waren wir gestern ausgiebig im afterwork-gebiet unterwegs.
dank der super führung von schwarzer kater   weiß ich jetzt endlich, wie man vom fuxtanz aus die weisse mauer findet.
so kann ich nun endlich mein projekt "weisse mauer uphill" mal angehen    

den marmorstein sind wir auch noch gefahren. auch ein nettes stückchen abwärts   

ich wünsche euch morgen viel spaß und gescheites bikewetter.

cu @ wombach


----------



## m.a.t. (25. Juli 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> so kann ich nun endlich mein projekt "weisse mauer uphill" mal an*gehen*


SCNR
Für Wombach siehts gut mit dem Wetter aus. Bitte wieder wie 2003 30° im Schatten, ich brauch das so.


----------



## Stump1967 (25. Juli 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> habe für nächsten Di. wieder ein Schmankerl ins LMB gestellt.
> 
> ...


Hi @laufand,

kannst Du morgen nochmal eine CD mit dem Film vom letzten mal mit bringen. Ich konnte ja leider letzten Mittwoch nicht. Ich bringe dann morgen auch einen neuen Rohling mit.

Danke und bis morgen,
Jens


----------



## homburger (25. Juli 2005)

Noch mehr Schmankerl??? Cool  
Übrigens> die Fotos vom Eppstein Rennen sind eingestellt worden. Mann, mach ich vielleicht bescheidene Manöver während ich abgelichtet werde   
Freu mich schon auf morgen- hoffentlich regnet es nicht wieder...

Bis denn


Sven


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2005)

so, da bin ich nun zurück von meinem weisse mauer uphill ...

kläglich versagt hab ich. 1:0 für die mauer   

woran es wohl lag ? der geist war willig, doch das fleisch war schwach ...
vielleicht zuviele körner verschwendet, als ich im hohen blatt zum fuxtanz hochgeflogen bin ?
vielleicht doch die falschen reifen aufgezogen ? oder gar das falsche bike ?
lag es an den feuchten und zahlreichen wurzeln   
oder war ich am ende mental doch noch nicht reif dafür  

fragen über fragen ...   

demnächst werde ich es der mauer wieder zeigen, aber dann wieder von oben nach unten


----------



## laufand (26. Juli 2005)

Wow wissefux,

das hätte ich mich nicht getraut!! 
Das nächste mal packst Du sie 
Wir werden uns die weiße Mauer heute noch mal in "normaler" Richtung vornehmen   

@Stump1967: Hab die CD dabei! Das fiese ist, dass die Downhills auf dem Video viel zu harmlos aussehen 

Momentan hats noch ein paar dunkle Wolken über Königstein, aber heute Abend solls ja lecker Wetter geben 

CU

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardun (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

der Arzt sagt: ich darf wieder!

Also habe ich mich gleich für heute Abend angemeldet und ein Kollege von mir kommt auch noch mit.

Bis später,
Jo


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Wow wissefux,
> 
> das hätte ich mich nicht getraut!!
> Das nächste mal packst Du sie
> Wir werden uns die weiße Mauer heute noch mal in "normaler" Richtung vornehmen



ich glaube nicht, dass die je einer im uphill packt. es sei denn sein name sei "hans rey". einfach zuviele wurzeln und loses geröll, dazu die engen kurven. irgendwo wirds einen raushauen und wenn man erst mal im hang steht, geht meist nix mehr ...

@video : habe den video über den laptop (win xp home) meiner freundin geschaut. mußte dafür aber dieses xvid installieren. seit dem spinnt der laptop und meine freundin macht mir die hölle heiß   
werde mal heute abend versuchen, dieses xvid wieder zu entfernen und hoffe, dass die kiste dann wieder ordentlich läuft ...
hat jemand ähnliche probleme gehabt ?


----------



## Ippie (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] versuche am Laptop die Systemwiederherstellung (Start/Programme/Zubehör/Systemprogramme/Systemwiederherstellung). Windows ab ME sichert automatisch diesen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt. Dürfte also kein Problem sein. Nicht das Du in Wombach hausarrest hast!   

bis heute abend

Volker


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2005)

ot : danke ippi für den tipp, aber simples deinstallieren von diesem xvid-player hat gereicht und frauchen ist wieder   mit mir   

hoffe, ihr habt derweil viel spaß bei eurer afterwork-runde.
ich grübel gerade drüber nach, ob ich nochmal raus soll oder nicht   
will vor wombach ja auch nicht mehr zuviel machen ...


----------



## hardun (27. Juli 2005)

Woran erkennt man den erhöhten Trail-Anteil bei einer After-Work-Runde?

Wenn man am nächsten Tag Muskelkater in den Armen und nicht in den Beinen hat   

In diesem Sinne, vielen Dank an Andreas für die schöne Tour gestern, 
bis nächste Woche,
Jo


----------



## homburger (29. Juli 2005)

VIEL SPASS IN WOMBACH!!!


----------



## Milass (30. Juli 2005)

Hi

Könnt ihr mir bitte noch einmal sagen wann Afterwork biking immer stattfindet?
Hab jetzt nich die Zeit um die 30 Seiten hier durchzukauen... Oder findet das nicht in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen statt   
Würde nur zu gern mitfahren, alleine macht das nur halb soviel spass !   

Gruss

Micha


----------



## Lupo (30. Juli 2005)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> Hi... Oder findet das nicht in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen statt   ...
> Gruss
> 
> Micha


hi micha, meistens fahrn mir dienstags oder mittwochs, auf alle fälle wirds vorher im last minute biking bekanntgegeben

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Milass (31. Juli 2005)

Hi

wunderbar. Sobald ich meinen alten (neuen) Sattel wieder hab (is mal wieder kaputt gegangen  ) fahr ich mal mit .

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (1. August 2005)

Hi Afterworker,

erstmal einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Wombach-Finisher!!!   

Leider konnte ich mich erkältungsbedingt nicht der Konkurrenz stellen   (@wissefux: überlege gerade noch in Biebergrund, Plettenberg und Hirschberg anzutreten). Doch ging es mir noch vergleichsweise gut: 
Sakir hat es mit einem heftigen Sturz und einem Schlüsselbeinbruch richtig übel getroffen. Näheres siehe TRuH-Thread.

Für kommenden Mittwoch habe ich mal wieder eine Tour ins LMB gestellt.

Hoffentlich bin ich bis dahin wieder fit. Ansonsten müssen wir 
a) noch einen Tick langsamer fahren oder
b) ein anderer muss die Trail-Wahl übernehmen.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Afterworker,
> 
> erstmal einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Wombach-Finisher!!!
> 
> ...



wie auch immer, du warst schon wieder vor mir im ziel    
werd erst mal bis mittwoch fit ...
mit biebergrund liebäugle ich auch die ganze zeit schon. da gibts nämlich einen uphill-preis    das würde mich schon mal reizen. profil ist anscheinend ähnlich wie eppstein. viel rauf und runter, konditionell eher schwierig.
schaun mer mal.
mit plettenberg und hirschberg wirds wohl eher nix. so langsam ist bei mir auch ein bisschen die wettkampflust raus ...

wer kommenden sonntag noch nix vor hat, ist herzllich zu meiner taunus-trails revival tour eingeladen. sieh lmb ...

auch hier noch mal gute besserung an sakir


----------



## Google (1. August 2005)

Also wenn genug beim Biebergrund, - auch TruH's- antreten, würd ich es mir vielleicht auch nochmal geben  Allerdings hab ich mir vorgenommen jetzt nach Wombach mal wieder 4-5 Kg runter zu kriegen. Könnte an der Fitness nagen, so daß "blacky" wieder an mir vorbei ziehen könnte


----------



## homburger (1. August 2005)

Glückwunsch auch von mir an alle Wombach Teilnehmer    und mein herzliches Beileid an Sakir!!! Schlüsselbein ist ja nicht so schlimm wie die Beinregion. Da kann man ja schon recht früh wieder auf die Rolle  
Bin am Mittwoch leider unserem Besuch verpflichtet- aber nächste Woche komme ich bestimmt wieder mit!
@Laufand- auch Dir gute Besserung!!!
Ich erwarte nächste Woche ausgiebige Berichterstattung.
Hab mich noch für den Odenwald MT angemeldet!


Bis später

Sven


----------



## blackbike__ (1. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn genug beim Biebergrund, - auch TruH's- antreten, würd ich es mir vielleicht auch nochmal geben  Allerdings hab ich mir vorgenommen jetzt nach Wombach mal wieder 4-5 Kg runter zu kriegen. Könnte an der Fitness nagen, so daß "blacky" wieder an mir vorbei ziehen könnte



wie, du suchst schon nach gründen *bevor* ich überhaupt an dir vorbei gefahren bin    , ausserdem find ichs nur gerecht -wo ich doch jeden mittwochabend gaaaanz alleine hintenfahre  , dass ich in wombach mal knapp schneller war als du, erst recht wo der yakko es mir auch nicht gegönnt hat, ihn zu überholen   

@ sakir: warst ja mittlerweile wahrscheinlich schon unterm messer, weiterhin gute besserung   find's super, dass du dich nicht unterkriegen lässt   halt uns auf dem laufenden!

@homburger: auf welcher strecke bist du denn gemeldet, traust dich mal auf die mittlere ?


----------



## yakko (1. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> wie, du suchst schon nach gründen *bevor* ich überhaupt an dir vorbei gefahren bin    , ausserdem find ichs nur gerecht -wo ich doch jeden mittwochabend gaaaanz alleine hintenfahre  , dass ich in wombach mal knapp schneller war als du, erst recht wo der yakko es mir auch nicht gegönnt hat, ihn zu überholen



gegönnt habe ich es dir schon, habe dich doch sogar zwei mal vorbeigelassen.  

Habe nur nicht verstanden, wieso ich am Ende doch vor dir war. Bergauf war ich ja völlig fertig, bergab habe ich zwar noch mal in die Pedale getreten, aber viele Reserven waren da nicht zu mobilisieren, umso erstaunter war ich, dass ich da ganz gut Vorsprung herausgefahren habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakko (1. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn genug beim Biebergrund, - auch TruH's- antreten, würd ich es mir vielleicht auch nochmal geben  Allerdings hab ich mir vorgenommen jetzt nach Wombach mal wieder 4-5 Kg runter zu kriegen. Könnte an der Fitness nagen, so daß "blacky" wieder an mir vorbei ziehen könnte



Ich bin noch am überlegen, der wird aber noch mal härter als Wombach (ich bin letztes Jahr 4:20 gefahren, der Sieger 2:51 (und Achim 3:54 - weniger Abstand als gestern in Wombach   ))

Wahrscheinlich sind meine Eltern an dem Wochenende hier, habe aber schon angekündigt, dass sie mich mal anfeuern dürfen oder halt im Spessart etwas rumwandern können.



			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich noch für den Odenwald MT angemeldet!



Welcher ist das?

yakko


----------



## blackbike__ (1. August 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> gegönnt habe ich es dir schon, habe dich doch sogar zwei mal vorbeigelassen.
> 
> Habe nur nicht verstanden, wieso ich am Ende doch vor dir war. Bergauf war ich ja völlig fertig, bergab habe ich zwar noch mal in die Pedale getreten, aber viele Reserven waren da nicht zu mobilisieren, umso erstaunter war ich, dass ich da ganz gut Vorsprung herausgefahren habe.



jepp, hast ja echt noch nen ganz schön grossen vorsprung rausgefahren   , hab dich glaub ich am ende des letzten trails nochmal in sichtweite gehabt, musst also die zeit auf dem autobahndownhill und dem anschliessenden flachstück rausgefahren haben, hatte eigentlich auch das gefühl, da noch richtig gas zu geben zuma's mir noch richtig gut ging, aber auf den autobahnen werd ich eh immer überholt, fehlt mir wohl die nötige schwungmasse   
ich fand's aber auch ganz motivierend so kurz vor ende noch ein bekanntes gesicht zu treffen  und an dir berghoch vorbei zufahren war angesichts der afterworkrunden auch mal ne ganz neue interessante erfahrung


----------



## yakko (1. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> jepp, hast ja echt noch nen ganz schön grossen vorsprung rausgefahren   , hab dich glaub ich am ende des letzten trails nochmal in sichtweite gehabt, musst also die zeit auf dem autobahndownhill und dem anschliessenden flachstück rausgefahren haben, hatte eigentlich auch das gefühl, da noch richtig gas zu geben zuma's mir noch richtig gut ging, aber auf den autobahnen werd ich eh immer überholt, fehlt mir wohl die nötige schwungmasse
> ich fand's aber auch ganz motivierend so kurz vor ende noch ein bekanntes gesicht zu treffen  und an dir berghoch vorbei zufahren war angesichts der afterworkrunden auch mal ne ganz neue interessante erfahrung



Ich bin halt eher der Typ für die Ultrakurzstrecke  . Nach 40 km war die Luft raus, habe auf den letzten 20 km 10 min gegenüber Ippie verloren, der nach dem zweiten Berg noch bei mir war (habe es grade etwas ausführlicher im TruH-Fred beschrieben)
Aber als du mich überholst hast hat mir das auch noch mal Motivation gegeben, wenigstens an dir dran zu bleiben. Naja, lief zumindest bergab ganz gut für mich


----------



## homburger (2. August 2005)

Oh Mann, was ich schon wieder alles verpasst habe   
Naja, bald kann ich auch wieder. Am 13./ 14.08. ist MT in Wetter, bin mal gespannt wie das wird. 

@Yakko: Der Odenwald Bike Marathon, ich glaube näheres kann Dir Blackbike schildern>>> http://www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de 

@Blackbike: Ich hab mich wohl im Übereifer für die mittlere Strecke gemeldet. Mal sehen was daraus wird...

Hoffentlich gibt´s bald Fotos von euch   

Gruss


Sven


----------



## Sakir (2. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> @ sakir: warst ja mittlerweile wahrscheinlich schon unterm messer, weiterhin gute besserung   find's super, dass du dich nicht unterkriegen lässt   halt uns auf dem laufenden!


siehe Nachbar Thread   

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (2. August 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch am überlegen, der wird aber noch mal härter als Wombach (ich bin letztes Jahr 4:20 gefahren, der Sieger 2:51 (und Achim 3:54 - weniger Abstand als gestern in Wombach  ))


 
Wenn du wüßtest wie sch... ich mich an dem Tag gefühlt habe ich war froh das ich nicht letzter war. Soll deine Leistung aber in keinem Fall schmällern. Übrigens warst du in Biebergrund vor mir ich habe dich erst Überholt als du am Boden lagst, gestürtzt bist.

Ciao


----------



## yakko (2. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du wüßtest wie sch... ich mich an dem Tag gefühlt habe ich war froh das ich nicht letzter war. Soll deine Leistung aber in keinem Fall schmällern. Übrigens warst du in Biebergrund vor mir ich habe dich erst Überholt als du am Boden lagst, gestürtzt bist.
> 
> Ciao



danke schön für die Aufbauarbeit   
aber dann hättest du mich halt 3 min später überholt   

Ich kann mich immer noch damit trösten, dass ich vielleicht in deinem Alter dann auch deine Form habe, etwas Zeit habe ich ja noch


----------



## Milass (2. August 2005)

Sers,

Trefft ihr euch auch ma am wochenende   , oder hättet ihr lust am wochende zu biken? Oder zumindest etwas früher? 18 Uhr scheint mir recht spät für nen ritt in den taunus...

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (2. August 2005)

Hi,


ich hoffe ihr fahrt morgen, den ich will mit kommen   bin morgen mittag bei microsoft in bad homburg und das ist ja nicht weit weg von oberursel soweit ich weis   und so dachte ich ich verlass mal den spechtwald und besichtige den taunus. also bis dann und lasst mir das ja ncht aussfallen  

Ciao


----------



## Lupo (2. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> ...und lasst mir das ja ncht aussfallen
> 
> Ciao


keine panik  ich hatte ja schon die urlaubsvertretung übernommen und da krieg ich auch ggf die krankenvertretung gebacken   hoffe aber dasses net nötig wird. also gefahren wird auf alle fälle  

@milass: sicher gehn am we längere touren aber für ne 2,5 std feierabendrunde reichts allemal und man hat am abend mit weniger fussgängern zu tun als am we  was den fahrspass natürlich erhöht    also komm mit und du wirst am donnerstag morgen merken was du am mittwoch abend gemacht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> ich hoffe ihr fahrt morgen, den ich will mit kommen   bin morgen mittag bei microsoft in bad homburg und das ist ja nicht weit weg von oberursel soweit ich weis   und so dachte ich ich verlass mal den spechtwald und besichtige den taunus. also bis dann und lasst mir das ja ncht aussfallen
> ...



* Ohh, ein Wunder ist geschehen !!! ​*
Aber sieh Dich vor !! Der Taunuswurm, - ein meterlanges, flaschendickes Ungetüm mit Reisszähnen - liegt kurz unter der Oberfläche auf der Lauer um blitzschnell zuzuschlagen !! Er hält sich vorzugsweise im trailigen Gelände auf.....  


@[email protected] Falls ich Biebergrund fahre könnte man überlegen, ob wir mal zusammen starten, bzw. fahren....Wir sind nämlich auf dem gleichen Leistungslevel, ich vermute aber, daß Anfangs Dein Tempo schneller als meines ist und ich erst in der zweiten Hälfte oder im letzten Drittel dann auf Dich Zeit gut mache. In Schotten hab ich Dich ja noch auf den letzten KM überholt.

Evtl. ergänzen wir uns nämlich ganz gut indem Du mich am Anfang zu einem schnelleren Tempo motivierst und ich Dich am Schluss etwas ziehen kann. Wenn meine Vermutung stimmt, hätten wir beide etwas davon.

Was meinst Du ?


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2005)

@google : solche miesen absprachen    werde ich gleich mal dem veranstalter melden     

mal im ernst : solche dinge funktionieren meist nicht. kumpels von mir haben das schon mal im rennen probiert, führte aber zu nix. jeder sollte einfach sein tempo fahren.
jeder von euch wird immer unterschiedliche schwäche- und stärkephasen im verlauf eines rennens haben.
am ende kommt dann halt vielleicht die gleiche zeit raus, obwohl das zusammenfahren nur abschnittsweise funktioniert hat ...

@chefe : wie ist dein gesundheitszustand ? wieder fit   ?
wo bleiben die pics aus wombach


----------



## blackbike__ (3. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> * Ohh, ein Wunder ist geschehen !!! ​*
> Aber sieh Dich vor !! Der Taunuswurm, - ein meterlanges, flaschendickes Ungetüm mit Reisszähnen - liegt kurz unter der Oberfläche auf der Lauer um blitzschnell zuzuschlagen !! Er hält sich vorzugsweise im trailigen Gelände auf.....
> 
> 
> ...



nette idee (wollt schon immer mal ne zugmaschine haben, gibt bei den maras ne ganze menge mädels, die sich von nem mann durchs komplette rennen geleiten lassen), nee, aber der fux hat schon recht und wenn ich mir uns beide so angucke, kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, warums nicht klappt: wenns flach bergauf oder bergab geht, hab ich keine chance an dir dran zu bleiben, wenns richtig steil wird dreht sich das ganze um.... deshalb bin ich in schotten auch so ne schlechte zeit gefahren, das ist einfach viel zu flach für mich, ich brauch skipisten   , in schotten wirst du mich garantiert auch wieder abpetzen   
biebergrund liegt für uns terminlich ja ziemlich blöde (wir kommen erst samstag abend zurück und haben dann ne woche ohne bike hinter uns)aber die uphillwertung reizt mich ja schon mächtig, mmmh, ob ich mir das entgehen lasse?


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2005)

stimmt, man sieht öfter, dass sich manche mädels von kerlen durchs rennen ziehen lassen.
das funzt meiner meinung aber nur, wenn die kerle grundsätzlich überall stärker sind und auf ihre eigenen ambitionen bei so einem rennen verzichten ...

hmmm, die uphillwertung   in biebergrund reizt mich verdammt noch mal auch ...


----------



## laufand (3. August 2005)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

bin wieder einigermaßen auf dem Damm. Die Stimme röhrt noch gewaltig, d.h. mit Anweisungen wie "Heh Ihr da vorne, scharf liiiinnnnnks!!!" etc. wirds schwierig aber ansonsten sollte es für 2 lockere (!!!!!) Stunden im Taunus reichen. 

Auf dem heutigen Menü steht:

Vorspeise: 
Gemütliche Auffahrt über Forellengut und Ferdinandweg Richtung Sandplacken auf überwiegend Forstpisten mit anschließendem kleinem Trail über den Klingenkopf und Downhill Richtung Homburger Hütte.

Hauptgericht:
Auffahrt zum Roßkopf und schöner langer ruppiger Downhill über den Limesweg zur Saalburg (Schmatz)  

Dessert:
Downhill am Mamorstein  und zurück über Forellengut zur Hohemark.

Hoffe, es wird Euch schmecken.

@google: Habe mal letztes (oder wars vorletztes Jahr) versucht für blackbike beim Odenwald-Marathon den Tempomacher zu spielen: War ein mittleres Dissaster. Ich bin halt auch eher der flach-bergauf-Fahrer... 

Übrigens: Auf dem Limesweg und um den Altkönig sind die meisten Taunuswürmer zu bewundern. Mein letzter Snakebite ist aber schon mindestens 2 Jahre her (Ohhh Gott, das hätte ich nicht beschreien sollen, plant für heute Abend schonmal ein paar Pitstops ein  )
Laut Pannenstatistik liegen da eher Ippie, RMM und Sakir vorne 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## blackbike__ (3. August 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @google: Habe mal letztes (oder wars vorletztes Jahr) versucht für blackbike beim Odenwald-Marathon den Tempomacher zu spielen: War ein mittleres Dissaster. Ich bin halt auch eher der flach-bergauf-Fahrer...



schatzi, du wirst doch wohl nicht öffentlich über die schwärzesten stunden unserer beziehung sprechen?


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. August 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> bin wieder einigermaßen auf dem Damm. Die Stimme röhrt noch gewaltig, d.h. mit Anweisungen wie "Heh Ihr da vorne, scharf liiiinnnnnks!!!" etc. wirds schwierig aber ansonsten sollte es für 2 lockere (!!!!!) Stunden im Taunus reichen.
> 
> ...


 
Strecke hört sich gut an. Pitstop hab ich keine mehr zeit Tubeless!


----------



## Lupo (3. August 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Laut Pannenstatistik liegen da eher Ippie, RMM und Sakir vorne
> ...


aber erst seit mischuwi seine downhillschläuche hat   
und überhaupt: wo ist der eigentlich abgeblieben


----------



## Ippie (3. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

meinletzter Snakebite ist genau eine Woche alt  
Das passiert wenn die Sprünge kürzer ausfallen, wie erwartet.
Aber im Team eine Pitstop von max. 5 Min.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (3. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> schatzi, du wirst doch wohl nicht öffentlich über die schwärzesten stunden unserer beziehung sprechen?



@blackbike: Irgendwie konntest Du meinen Ausführungen beim OBM über die lokale Botanik:
("Schatzi schau, was für schöne Blumen am Wegesrand!") nicht mehr recht folgen  

@Lupo, Ippie: Stimmt, Mischuwi habe ich ganz vergessen. Zuletzt erfolgreich beim Eppstein-Marathon gesichtet. Beim Afterworken aber schon lange nicht mehr   
Aber unsere Pitstop-Zeiten sind schon super, ich denke da z.B. auch an Homburger Reifenwechsel im Regen...  nur RMM muss da noch etwas nachlegen 

CU later

Andreas


----------



## blackbike__ (3. August 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @blackbike: Irgendwie konntest Du meinen Ausführungen beim OBM über die lokale Botanik:
> ("Schatzi schau, was für schöne Blumen am Wegesrand!") nicht mehr recht folgen



neustadt, schwarzwald ???         
ok, wir machen zuhause weiter


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> ok, wir machen zuhause weiter



ne ne, macht mal schön weiter hier   
wird doch so langsam spannend


----------



## Google (3. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> nette idee (wollt schon immer mal ne zugmaschine haben, gibt bei den maras ne ganze menge mädels, die sich von nem mann durchs komplette rennen geleiten lassen), nee, aber der fux hat schon recht und wenn ich mir uns beide so angucke, kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, warums nicht klappt: wenns flach bergauf oder bergab geht, hab ich keine chance an dir dran zu bleiben, wenns richtig steil wird dreht sich das ganze um.... deshalb bin ich in schotten auch so ne schlechte zeit gefahren, das ist einfach viel zu flach für mich, ich brauch skipisten   , in schotten wirst du mich garantiert auch wieder abpetzen


Hmmm, so hab ich das Ganze noch gar nicht betrachtet....hört sich aber ziemlich logisch an. Mit meinem Gewicht und meinen Watt in den Beinen hab ich natürlich ganz andere Vor-/Nachteile als Du...Sicherlich kommt dann  noch dazu was wissefux sagt, dass eben jeder noch seine individuellen starken und schwachen Phasen von Kopf und Körper im Rennen hat....

Vielleicht habt Ihr den auch schon mal auffem Rennen gesehen: So nen Typ mit nem schwarzen Stahlhelm auf, den eigentlich eher Harley Davidson-Fahrer tragen. Den hab ich bislang auf jeden Rennen gesehen. Die ganzen Rennen über ist er erst mal verschwunden, tauch plötzlich auf, fährt mit mir oder überholt mich auch zügig und ist dann ne ganze Weile wieder verschwunden. Das geht zig mal so im Rennen. Eigentlich denk ich immer der hat mehr drauf als ich wenn er zügig an mir vorbei zieht (was ich dann aber auch ab und an mache). Aber vorm Ziel hab ich ihn immer wieder im Sack  

Jedenfalls ist das genau ein Beispiel dafür, dass jeder woanders seine Stärken und Schwächen hat. Der zieht an Stellen an mir vorbei, wo ich net im Traum dran denke Gas zu geben....und wohl umgekehrt.

Danke für die Aufklärung.....

Aber schon irgendwie schei$$e, dass der eine nicht vom anderen Vorteile ziehen kann


----------



## Ippie (3. August 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mit meinem Gewicht und meinen Watt in den Beinen


 bei soviel Watt sollte ich das nächste mal eine Glühbirne an deine Beine tackern.  Und bei einer 25 Watt Birne wirst Du ja schon rückwärts fahren.    und somit die Anstiege bergab fahren.

genug spässle

Volker


----------



## Google (3. August 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> bei soviel Watt sollte ich das nächste mal eine Glühbirne an deine Beine tackern.  Und bei einer 25 Watt Birne wirst Du ja schon rückwärts fahren.    und somit die Anstiege bergab fahren.
> 
> genug spässle
> 
> Volker




*DRECK...*



*SACKKKKK !!!*​  ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (3. August 2005)

Leider hab ich keinen von euch in Wombach nach dem Ziel getroffen, da war ich nicht schnell genug. An alle Finisher von mir   .

@google: Mit dem Zusammenfahren, dass müsste doch schon gehen. Normalerweise gibt es bei den meisten Marathons genügend Flachstücke, wo sich Leistungsunterschiede durch den Windschatten nivellieren (beim Keiler sind es fast 20km).

Wegen dem Rossbacher Marathon, ist da jemand von euch schon mal mitgefahren? Mit welcher Strecke ist der in etwa vergleichbar -Frammersbach? Ich muss mir das noch überlegen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich vorher noch was in Thüringen fahren, den Super-8-Marathon in Frauenwald, da hab ich mal die Chance, in die Top Ten zu fahren


----------



## mischuwi (3. August 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo, Ippie: Stimmt, Mischuwi habe ich ganz vergessen. Zuletzt erfolgreich beim Eppstein-Marathon gesichtet. Beim Afterworken aber schon lange nicht mehr



Frechheit! Kaum kommt das Thema auf Reifenpannen, da fällt alsbald auch mein Name. Dabei hatte ich dieses Jahr noch keinen einzigen Plattfuß! Aber den Ruf wird man natürlich nicht so schnell wieder los.   

Warum ich nicht mehr beim AF auftauche? Hmm...mal auf die Uhr schauen. Die Tatsache, dass ich jetzt immernoch im Büro sitzte und jetzt erst langsam an den Feierabend denke sagt mir, dass ich es wohl wieder mal nicht ganz schaffen werde zum Treffpunkt zu kommen. Wie heißt es in einschlägigen Holywood-Streifen immer so schön: "Ich kann garnicht soviel Fressen, wie ich Kotzen möchte!" 

Fakt ist, dass ich aus verschiedenen Gründen (neuer Job, Wohnungssuche, Handwerkerkoordination, Besuche von (und zu) auswertigen Freunden, ...) seit Eppstein genau 0km auf dem Bike gesessen habe. Ich möchte es mal als Wettkampfpause bezeichnen. Aber die ist in der Konstellation sicher nicht so hilfreich für die noch folgenden Rennen (Plettenberg + Bad Orb). Lässt sich aber momentan leider nicht ändern. Ich hoffe die ganze Sache entspannt sich wieder etwas wenn der Kollege am Mo wieder aus dem Urlaub kommt.

In diesem Sinne vllt und hoffentlich bis zum nächsten AF-Termin
Michael

P.S. @Sakir: DU MACHST JA SACHEN!   Hoffe du wächst wieder schnell und gerade zusammen!


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2005)

@mischuwi : schön, mal wieder ein lebenszeichen von dir zu lesen   

den ruf mit den reifenpannen hast du seit gestern abgegeben. der kollege wurde quasi für seine kommentare hier abgestraft    

wenns auch gestern mehr als sonst üblich über schotterwege ging, war es trotzdem ne nette tour mit anspruchsvollen abfahrten   
am ende hatte ich 51 km und 1200 hm aufm tacho. von daher vollkommen ausreichend   

und mit barracuda haben sich die hanauer eisbären auch ordentlich verstärkt    .
ich bring dann das nächste mal zum ausgleich den max friedrich mit


----------



## mad2max (4. August 2005)

Liebe Afterworkbiker von gestern,

leider habe ich Euch gestern vorzeitig verlassen    
Aber ich habe mich auf meinem Bike gefühlt, wie ein Opa im Schaukelstuhl. Und ich wollte ja Rad fahren und nicht vor der Glotze sitzen. Ich hoffe Ihr verzeiht mir, dass ich nicht mein 14 kg-Bike den Berg hoch treten möchte, um es dann im Trail in ein Katapult verwandelt zu sehen, dass alles daran setzt mich aus dem Sattel zu schleudern.

Nun werde ich bei meinen Freunden von Fahrrad Böttgen vorsprechen. Die haben zwar schön die Sache mit meinem Rahmenbruch abgewickelt und mein Bike sogar geputzt(!), aber meinen Auftrag, sich auch Dämpfer anzuschauen, ob er beim Rahmenbruch was abbekommen hat, haben die offensichtlich ignoriert.   

Nach zwei Wochen Bike-Pause steht da wohl nun eine weitere Zwangspause an  und das als gerade die Temperaturen bikemäßig optimale 25° erreichen.    

Ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder mit Euch sein, bevor der Gott der Dunkelheit uns den Garaus macht.

Bis denne

martin


----------



## homburger (4. August 2005)

Mann, da habt ihr ja ´ne coole Runde gedreht und das ohne mich  
Naja, nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei, dass heißt meine Bremse müßte bis dahin erst gekommen sein. Die Julie ist jetzt tot   
Sagt mal, was passiert eigentlich mit dem AWB wenn es um sechs schon dunkel ist? Lampe, oder was?


----------



## laufand (4. August 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Auf dem Limesweg und um den Altkönig sind die meisten Taunuswürmer zu bewundern. Mein letzter Snakebite ist aber schon mindestens 2 Jahre her (Ohhh Gott, das hätte ich nicht beschreien sollen, plant für heute Abend schonmal ein paar Pitstops ein  )



NEEEEIIIIN, ich habe es ja heraufbeschworen:
Der Nimbus der Unverletzbarkeit meiner Reifen ist dahin   
Ausgerechnet ich hatte gestern prompt einen Platten (den ersten seit ca. 2-3 Jahren), doch dank Lupos hilfe  haben wir den Pitstop in unter 5 min erledigt! Ich trainiere nur noch etwas das "Auspacken" des Schlauchs  dann wirds nächstes mal noch besser 

@mischuwi: Wär schön, Dich mal wieder beim Treff zu sehen. Die TruHler haben gestern mit Barracuda und KillerN wirklich kräftig zugelegt. Dies Jungs waren ob meines langsamen Tempos doch etwas "gelangweilt" 
Da muss das IDRT schon so Raketen wie Dich, Babu und Homburger aufbieten 

@mad2max: Hoffe Dein Dämpfer tuts bald wieder. Hatte neulich auch meine Dämpfer einschicken (lassen) -> Zugstufe in Volleinstellung blockiert und glücklicherweise haben die Jungs von DTSwiss das innerhalb einer Woche geschafft. Also Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder. Evtl. kriegst Du ja von Böttgen einen Ersatzdämpfer?!?

@M.A.T.: Habe Dich nur kurz bei der Zieldurchfahrt nach der 1. Runde gesehen. Allerdings warst Du zu schnell, als dass ich Dich hätte anfeuern können.  


Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## m.a.t. (4. August 2005)

war gestern mal mit meinem Bruder im Taunus unterwegs und hab ihm ein paar der Afterwork-Trails gezeigt.  Was mich allerdings deprimiert, ist wie ein 60kg Floh (auf 185cm) so gut wie ohne Training bergauf fast mit mir mithalten kann. Das erinnert mich immer an den ollen Eddy Merckx 'Das einzige was am Berg zählt, ist das Gewicht'  
Der Trail vom Altkönig zum Viktoriatempel ist übrigens mittlerweile wieder frei geräumt.

@mad2max: Doofe Sache das mit dem Rahmen und Dämper. Ich sags ja immer wieder, Fully macht langsam. Kauf dir ein Hardtail und du hast keine Probleme mehr  

@laufand: Sorry, hab dich nicht gesehen. Nach der ersten Runde war ich zu sehr mit mir und der Sinnfrage beschäftigt.  Aber bei der Einführungsrunde hab ich ein paar Leute gesehen, glaub Google und Co.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2005)

Wer mich noch von der "real Taunus Trails"-Tour vom wissefux kennt oder mich sowieso kennt, ich hab auch mal was für Samstag ins LMB gestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1103 Allerdings eher was für Frühaufsteher als Feierabendfahrer...   Kann mich zu solchen Uhrzeiten besser motivieren, wenn jemand dabei ist.


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2005)

habs schon gesehen. werde aber den vormittag traditionell wohl zum einkaufen usw. nutzen müssen. mittags ist mir das samstags immer viel zu viel stress ...
wünsche euch auf jeden fall viel spaß und hoffentlich gutes wetter ...


----------



## homburger (5. August 2005)

Ach ja, 
nur so zur Info. Als ich gestern mal zu Fuß über den Marmorstein bin viel mir auf, dass sich da eine Gemeinde zur terrorisierung netter MTB´ler gruppiert zu haben scheint. Jedenfalls haben einige Forstarbeiter den mittleren Teil des Trails, also direkt am Marmorstein, unter Beindicken Ästen vergraben.   Also, die Jungs machen ja auch nur ihren Job und ich will mal keine böse Absicht unterstellen. Aber, ein Stück weiter unterhalb des Marmorsteins, wo ja neuerdings auch ein Baum längs den Weg verbaut, hat sich jemand tatsächlich die Mühe gemacht und während eines Waldspaziergangs, welcher ja eigentlich in der Regel als geistiger Kurzurlaub dient, gut ein halbes Dutzend fette Äste auf den Trail zu legen.   
Die sind jedenfalls wieder weg und vor dem liegenden Baum war immer von netten Menschen eine kleine Sprunghilfe aufgeschüttet worden. Auch diese wurde sorgfältig mit Hilfe irgend eines scharfen Gegenstandes ungefähr zwanzig Zentimeter tief ausgehölt. Ich hab da provisorisch wieder etwas hingebaut- seid aber vorsichtig ich übernehem keine Haftung auf Stabilität   

Die Menschen haben echt zu viel Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (5. August 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja,
> nur so zur Info. Als ich gestern mal zu Fuß über den Marmorstein bin viel mir auf, dass sich da eine Gemeinde zur terrorisierung netter MTB´ler gruppiert zu haben scheint. Jedenfalls haben einige Forstarbeiter den mittleren Teil des Trails, also direkt am Marmorstein, unter Beindicken Ästen vergraben.   Also, die Jungs machen ja auch nur ihren Job und ich will mal keine böse Absicht unterstellen. Aber, ein Stück weiter unterhalb des Marmorsteins, wo ja neuerdings auch ein Baum längs den Weg verbaut, hat sich jemand tatsächlich die Mühe gemacht und während eines Waldspaziergangs, welcher ja eigentlich in der Regel als geistiger Kurzurlaub dient, gut ein halbes Dutzend fette Äste auf den Trail zu legen.
> Die sind jedenfalls wieder weg und vor dem liegenden Baum war immer von netten Menschen eine kleine Sprunghilfe aufgeschüttet worden. Auch diese wurde sorgfältig mit Hilfe irgend eines scharfen Gegenstandes ungefähr zwanzig Zentimeter tief ausgehölt. Ich hab da provisorisch wieder etwas hingebaut- seid aber vorsichtig ich übernehem keine Haftung auf Stabilität
> 
> Die Menschen haben echt zu viel Zeit



   da kann man echt nur noch mim kopf schütteln...., der ästewust am marmorstein liegt übrigens schon ziemlich lange, kann man vielleicht noch unter forstarbeiten abhaken? (wobei die art und weisse wie der taunus bewirtschaftet wird ja auch schon mehr als fraglich ist...), unterhalb des marmorsteins war am mittwoch noch alles in bester ordnung, müssen die spinner also ganz frisch besrbeitet haben   
wir haben letztens auf nem trail auch mal an die 10 stämme weggeräumt und zwei tage später waren sie alle wieder da  , da fällt einem echt nix mehr zu ein! und was ich ja echt nicht verstehe: 95 % der fussgänger laufen eh nur auf den forstautobahnen rum und nicht auf trails, wen stören wir denn da? vielleicht sollten die mal drüber nachdenken, forstautobahnen für uns biker  zu sperren (und im gegenzug die trails für fussgänger sperren     )
achso: ab und an gibts (selbst im taunus   ) auch mal richtig positive erlebnisse: am mittwochabend haben uns zwei ältere damen auf einem wunderhübschen abwärtstrail, den wir mit dem üblichen tempo   genommen haben mit viel spass angefeuert   , so kanns auch gehen


----------



## Lupo (5. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> da kann man echt nur noch mim kopf schütteln...., ...
> wir haben letztens auf nem trail auch mal an die 10 stämme weggeräumt und zwei tage später waren sie alle wieder da  , ...


mein tipp: die äste möglichst *weit*  und falls möglich *bergab*  in den wald zurückbefördern. sollen die intolleranten kleingeister, die ja schliesslich durch ihre aktivitäten auch massiv am image der wanderer kratzen, beim sperre-bauen wenigstens schön ins schwitzen kommen  an das was passieren kann wenn sich eine der netten reiferen damen in soner bikesperre den fuss verknackst oder hinfliegt denken die wohl überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Sakir (5. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> zwei tage später waren sie alle wieder da


am besten doch die Taschenkettensäge mitnehmen und alles so 
klein schneiden, das sie höchstens kl. Türmchen bauen können....

sowas habe ich auch schon sehr oft an der Birkenheiner gesehen... nur
 dort haben sie die Stämme ein kl. bischen schräg zur Fahrtrichtung 
gekegt und mit Laub bedeckt... da merkt man es erst, wenn man am 
Boden liegt....

Ich hoffe nur, das ich mal so ein kleinkariertes Hirn in Aktion erwische...
*lechz*

Michael


----------



## Lupo (5. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ..... nur
> dort haben sie die Stämme ein kl. bischen schräg zur Fahrtrichtung
> gekegt und mit Laub bedeckt...
> 
> Michael


das wäre ja sone art falle. hier wirds bestimmt juristisch gesehen interressant...


----------



## homburger (5. August 2005)

Wobei sich mir noch immer die Frage stellt, welche Diskussionsfundamente die MTB Gegner meinen sich in den letzten Jahren geschaffen zu haben. Ich denke nicht, dass Reifen, auf den herkömmlich befahrenenen Trails versteht sich, dem Wald größeren Schaden zufügen als Fußgänger oder gar Pferde. Ausserdem ist es doch schon paradox sich auf einen "Waldinternen" Kleinkrieg einzulassen, in dem ein Schadensabgleich zwischen Förstern, Jägern, nicht angeleinten Hunden, Fahrrädern, Pferden etc. gesucht wird. Ich glaube selbst alles auf einmal ist weitaus weniger schlimm als unsere, gerade von Mecki erwähnte, Forstwirtschaft, oder der Schadstoffausstoß   .  
Naja, wenn ich mich noch mehr aufrege kriege ich Falten- dafür ist es noch viel zu früh   
Eins sei aber noch gesagt: Ich treffe am Wochenende im Wald jedesmal ´ne Handvoll Leute die den kleinen MTB-Knigge auch mal vertragen könnten. ´Ne blöde Fresse ziehen und arrogantes mustern ohne zu grüßen, an Wochenendausflüglern im Wald ganz wichtig mit 50 bergab vorbeikacheln das die ihre Kinder panisch festhalten usw. Ich glaube da gibt es noch einigen Nachholbedarf!
Naja, leider bin ich nicht der König in diesem Land. Ist vielleicht auch besser so   Ausserdem gibt es ja immernoch Ausnahmen wie die Leute vom AWB   

Bis dann mal

Sven


----------



## laufand (6. August 2005)

Liebe Afterworker,

habe es endlich geschafft, die Bilder vom Keiler-Marathon in mein Fotoalbum hochzuladen.

Ach Ihr seht alle im Ziel so frisch aus


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2005)

ahhh, wonderbra ...    

sehr schön ! herzlichen dank ! hatte doch was gutes, dass du nicht mitfahren konntest    ein lob an den fotografen    

was ist eigentlich mit dem august dieses jahr los


----------



## Sakir (6. August 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ahhh, wonderbra ...


ich frage jetzt mal nicht, was du gerade gemacht hast   

so ein klein bischen ist der Wurm im August....
wenn man sich aber auch dieses kack wetter anschaut ist das kein wunder....

ich schau mir gerade mal die "Höllentour" an    und danach eventuell noch nen "AlpenX"   

Michael


----------



## KillerN (6. August 2005)

Interressante Keiler Bilder   

Wir fahren wieder Mittwoch oder ? Habe keinen LNB Eintrag gefunden ...
Muss sich wohl noch zwischen Laufand und Lupo eine Guide entscheidung geben   

Wird es Winter / Herbst eigentlich das Afterwork Biken geben ?  Kann ich mir irgendwie nett so vorstellen, die Downhills mit ner Lampe runter rauschen (sofern die anbleibt, da an 24h von Balduinstein denk) ist sicher nett so ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (7. August 2005)

Liebe Afterworker,

natürlich gibts am Mittwoch wieder ein LMB. 

Tja, wie sich das Afterworken im Herbst entwickeln wird, weiß ich offensichtlich noch nicht: Entweder gibts ein paar schöne Nightrides und/oder es wird aufs Wochenende verlegt. Mal schauen was die Zeit bringt.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2005)

moin !

radweghasser ist nun mein einziger und wichtigster zeuge für folgendes problem http://www3.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2071901#post2071901

hat einer von euch ne lösung ? bitte   

@laufand : von 5 min reparaturzeit für einen plattfuß kann ich nur träumen    mein schnitt liegt locker bei 30 min


----------



## Sakir (8. August 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> mein schnitt liegt locker bei 30 min


bei der Dose kann ich mir das schon vorstellen und wenn du nicht unsere hilfreichen 15 Hände hast    

michael


----------



## laufand (8. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> bei der Dose kann ich mir das schon vorstellen und wenn du nicht unsere hilfreichen 15 Hände hast
> 
> michael



Jepp, das isses. Kaum steigt man beim Afterworken fluchend mit Platten vom Rad, schon wuseln zehn Hände rum, greifen sich Laufrad, neuen Schlauch, Pumpe, etc. und zack ist der Platten schon behoben.
Jungs, Ihr seid wirklich das optimale Platten-Team  
Kann ich Euch für die Alpen buchen? 


Ach, weil ich immer mal per PM angefragt werde:
Parkplatz Oberursel-Hohemark findet Ihr am einfachsten, wenn Ihr in map24 mal nach Alfred-Lechler-Str. Ecke Hohemark-Str. eingebt.

Andreas


----------



## homburger (8. August 2005)

Schlauch einfach mal in´s Trikot stecken. 
Oder, als ich vom Rennrad aufs MTB umgestiegen bin war ich noch ´nen recht hohen Reifendruck gewöhnt und bin immer so mit ca. 4 bar rumgefahren- da hat ich auch nie nen Platten...
Wie wär´s mit ´nem Schlauchlos Kit? Ich überlege auch schon ob ich das mal probieren soll! Aber wenn Du einen einen ernstgemeinten Vorschlag suchst bin ich auch ratlos


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2005)

hab mich erst mal wieder ausgetragen für heute abend.

das wetter hier läßt bei mir z.z. keine echte bikelust aufkommen. temperaturen um die 15 °C und das mitten im august      
dazu noch alles total bewölkt so als könnte es sekundlich aus allen wolken schütten ...

na ja, vielleicht ändert es sich noch was bis heute abend. dann komm ich spontan einfach dazu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (10. August 2005)

Hmm, laut Wettervorhersage liegt die chance das es Regnet, bei 5 %. Ich hoffe die haben sich da nett verschrieben   

Naja, bis später


----------



## laufand (10. August 2005)

Heh, das war absoluter Rekord!!!! 

Wir waren nicht mal 2h unterwegs und habe es mit 11 Teilnehmern geschafft, insgesamt 5 (in Worten fünf) Platten einzufahren!!! 

Auch ich war (mea culpa) mal wieder mit dabei! 
Vielleicht sollte man bei Schwalbe oder Conti nachfragen, ob sie nicht das Afterwork-Biken sponsern wollen  

Mischuwi, welche Downhill-Schläuche fährst Du nochmal??? Muss ich mir auch kaufen 

So, bin die nächsten 2 Wochen erstmal im Urlaub. Aber die Urlaubsvertretung (Danke, Lupo) wird Euch bestimmt nicht so fiese Uphills hochscheuchen 

Ciao, Andreas


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2005)

na, da hab ich mich ja rechtzeitig aus dem staub gemacht, bevor der gefürchtete plattfuß-virus um sich gegriffen hat   

@lupo : uphills können gar nicht fies genug sein     

@laufand und blackbike : wünsche euch einen schönen urlaub und gutes bikewetter


----------



## Lupo (11. August 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> @lupo : uphills können gar nicht fies genug sein     ....


gottseidank sind da nicht alle deiner meinung, oder  aber für die fiesen bist du ja zuständig.  *mal an kelkheimer tour denk*
die pannenserie gestern hatte aber auch was gutes. die reparaturzeit konnte beim letzten platten deutlich unter die 5min. marke gedrückt werden  

bis nächste woche und vergesst nicht genug neue schläuche mit zu bringen  

wolfgang


----------



## radweghasser (11. August 2005)

@laufand: ja, auch von mir noch mal die besten Erholungswünsche und thx für den Taunus-Trailer. Habe ihn unterlegt mit You cant stop me  von Guano Apes angeschaut. Sehr gelungen finde ich die langen Biker-Schatten am Altkönig. Das hat schon fast etwas Künstlerisches.  

@wissefux: ich war gestern von der Plattfußserie ebenfalls betroffen. Und verflixt mein Ersatzschlauch war auch kaputt. Ein richtig großes Loch war da drin, nicht zu gebrauchen. Naja, ich weiß ja jetzt was ich tun muss.  

@mischuwi: thx für den Ersatz-Ersatzschlauch, bringe dir das nächste Mal einen Neuen mit  

Cheers,
Werner


----------



## homburger (11. August 2005)

@Laufand:
Wobei ja noch nicht raus ist wer den Platten an Deinem (nagelneuenaltensaugeilenvielendanknochmalfürstestfahrenlassen!!!) Bike verursacht hat!?    Bin ehrlich ganz seicht gefahren   

Vielen Dank auch nochmal für die 1A Führung   
@All: DANKE mal wieder für die helfenden Hände    

@Laufand und Blackbike: Viel Spass im Urlaub!!!

...für alle die es nochmal sehen wollen:

Scott Scale 

Bis später


Sven


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> gottseidank sind da nicht alle deiner meinung, oder  aber für die fiesen bist du ja zuständig.  *mal an kelkheimer tour denk*
> die pannenserie gestern hatte aber auch was gutes. die reparaturzeit konnte beim letzten platten deutlich unter die 5min. marke gedrückt werden
> 
> bis nächste woche und vergesst nicht genug neue schläuche mit zu bringen
> ...


 
Wenn ich mir das Bild ansehe, hätte ich eine einfache Lösung des Platten Problems! 
Fahrt das nächste mal von rechts nach links und nicht links nach rechts  das gibt bestimmt 100% weniger Platten  



Ciao


----------



## Lupo (11. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir das Bild ansehe, hätte ich eine einfache Lösung des Platten Problems!
> Fahrt das nächste mal von rechts nach links und nicht links nach rechts  das gibt bestimmt 100% weniger Platten
> 
> 
> ...


dann hätten wir ja da runterfahren müssen wo uns der laufand diesmal hochgejagt hat  und das hätte min. genau so viele platten gegeben, wenn net noch mehr


----------



## laufand (11. August 2005)

Wobei - wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe - 3 der 5 Platten auf Forstautobahnen eingefahren wurden. D.h. in Zukunft müssen wir bergab sämtliche Forstautobahnen vermeiden 

Und ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich nicht, dass man die gestrige Tour in umgekehrter Richtung hätte fahren können (man denke nur an den Trail vom Altkönig runter ...  )

Andreas


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. August 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Und ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich nicht, dass man die gestrige Tour in umgekehrter Richtung hätte fahren können (man denke nur an den Trail vom Altkönig runter ...  )
> 
> Andreas


 
Das sollten wir mal Testen wenn ich dabei bin!  

Der der den Pilzweg am Hahnenkamm zum Teil hochfährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (11. August 2005)

Mann-o-Mann! *FÜNF * Platten und ich hatte keinen einzigen davon!   Is doch wirklich erstaunlich!



			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Mischuwi, welche Downhill-Schläuche fährst Du nochmal??? Muss ich mir auch kaufen


Also ich fahre hinten den Specialized DH 2,5-3,0er. Is in meinem 2,3zoll Conti Gravity grenzwertig in der Montage, geht aber gerade so ohne größere Faltenbildung rein. Bei deinen Rennpellen wird das sicher schwierig.
Ich habe aber mal gehört, dass das tubeless-System mit dieser Dichtflüssigkeit quasi unkaputtbar sein soll!


----------



## yakko (11. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> gottseidank sind da nicht alle deiner meinung, oder  aber für die fiesen bist du ja zuständig.  *mal an kelkheimer tour denk*
> die pannenserie gestern hatte aber auch was gutes. die reparaturzeit konnte beim letzten platten deutlich unter die 5min. marke gedrückt werden
> 
> *bis nächste woche und vergesst nicht genug neue schläuche mit zu bringen *
> ...



Gibt es denn schon eine Präferenz ob Dienstag oder Mittwoch - muss mal die nächste Woche planen   

yakko


----------



## Sakir (11. August 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe aber mal gehört, dass das tubeless-System mit dieser Dichtflüssigkeit quasi unkaputtbar sein soll!


wenn mein Albert runtergefahren ist, kommt auch UST drauf und dann gibbet fast keine Platten mehr   hoffe ich doch mal !

Michael


----------



## Lupo (11. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...und dann gibbet fast keine Platten mehr   hoffe ich doch mal !
> 
> Michael


solange du durch das loch im reifen net den kleinen finger durchstecken kannst wie gestern erlebt könntest du recht haben


----------



## Google (11. August 2005)

Du, der Mario hat UST und diese Dichtflüssigkeit drin. Beim ODWX gabs bei ihm plötzlich ein wirklich lautes Zischen aussem Hinterreifen. Ich denk nur: " Merde ! Jetzt müssen wir pausieren und flicken.....Auf einmal sehe ich, dass aus dem Loch so ein rosa Zeug rauskommt: " Was issn das ? " Einen kurzen Augenblick später streicht Mario das Zeug mit dem Finger vom Gummi und gut is   Platten behoben  Er hat allerdings anklingen lassen, dass man das Zeug im Reifen beim biken merkt. Frag ihn halt mal nach seinen Erfahrungen, die er bisher gemacht hat.


----------



## Sakir (11. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> solange du durch das loch im reifen net den kleinen finger durchstecken kannst wie gestern erlebt könntest du recht haben


ui, das ist schon ein etwas größeres Loch   
Wie ist denn das passiert ??? 
Messerstecherei ? Säbelkampf ? Scharfschützen ? ..... ?

michael


----------



## Lupo (11. August 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ui, das ist schon ein etwas größeres Loch
> Wie ist denn das passiert ???
> Messerstecherei ? Säbelkampf ? Scharfschützen ? ..... ?
> 
> michael


neee, wir haben uns nicht bekämpft  es war wohl eher die unsanfte berührung des mantels mit dem felgenhorn auf einem mir bis dahin unbekannten trail....genaueres kann dir dr.faust dazu sagen.

LMB eintag für nächste woche steht


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2005)

schade, nächsten mittwoch hab ich gestern einen termin reingedrückt bekommen (mama: "gell, du hilfst doch mit beim aufbauen für onkels 70. !"). da sag einer mal "nein"   

vielleicht auch besser so. bekommt erst mal die fiesen taunus-würmer in den griff, dann trau ich mich auch wieder mit


----------



## lokalhorst (12. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> neee, wir haben uns nicht bekämpft  es war wohl eher die unsanfte berührung des mantels mit dem felgenhorn auf einem mir bis dahin unbekannten trail....genaueres kann dir dr.faust dazu sagen.
> 
> LMB eintag für nächste woche steht



Ich habe jetzt auf jeden Fall immer Powerbarverpackung dabei als Pannehilfe   

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (12. August 2005)

Was macht ihr denn für Sachen.   Hier mal meine Klugsch...-Tipps aus 4 Jahren, in denen ich keine Schläuche auf Tour gewechselt habe:
- Latexschläuche mit mind. 2,5bar vorne und 3bar hinten in Verbindung mit Michelin Comp S oder Nokian NBX-Reifen.
- Eclipse Tubeless Kit, leichter, schneller, pannensicherer. Die Montage ist aber beim ersten Versuch eine ziehmliche Sauerei. Tipps dazu gibbets hier .  
- langsamer bergab fahren. Zugegeben keine wirkliche Alternative  

Mit Latexschläuchen (Michelin) bin ich zumindest immer wieder bis nach Hause gekommen, so zuletzt beim Afterworken mit Google und Ippie am Hahnenkamm (waren noch gute 40km nach Hause).

Den Taunus fehlt mir ganz schön. Zur Zeit schneide ich jobbedingt nur Asphalt mit dem Renner in Thüringen, wenigstens kommen da mal ein paar Kilometer zusammen.

Kette rechts und pannenfreie Fahrt
matthias


----------



## blackbike__ (12. August 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr denn für Sachen.   Hier mal meine Klugsch...-Tipps aus 4 Jahren, in denen ich keine Schläuche auf Tour gewechselt habe:
> - Latexschläuche mit mind. 2,5bar vorne und 3bar hinten in Verbindung mit Michelin Comp S oder Nokian NBX-Reifen.
> - Eclipse Tubeless Kit, leichter, schneller, pannensicherer. Die Montage ist aber beim ersten Versuch eine ziehmliche Sauerei. Tipps dazu gibbets hier .
> - langsamer bergab fahren. Zugegeben keine wirkliche Alternative
> ...


achtung!!! gute tips geben wurde die letzten male immer umgehend mit einem platten beim tipgeber bestraft


----------



## m.a.t. (12. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> achtung!!! gute tips geben wurde die letzten male immer umgehend mit einem platten beim tipgeber bestraft


Die hinterhältige Spezies der Taunuswürmer treibt sich bekanntermassen nur in Hessen rum. Um Erfurt wurden noch keine gesichtet, was heute meine Rettung ist.  
Führende Botaniker meinen, dass der gemeine Taunuswurm sich vorwiegend in der Nähe sogenannter 'Singletrails' versteckt. Diese 'Trails' sind im thüringischen Becken zu wenig verbreitet, um dem Taunuswurm eine Lebensgrundlage zu geben.


----------



## Der Spanier (14. August 2005)

Servus Afterwork-Bikers,

Nach zwei Wochen in sonnigem Spanien bin ich wieder in Deutschland zurück. Um die von tollem Wetter verursachte Depression zu überwinden   , gibt es nichts besser als eine Afterwork-Runde mit dem Fahrrad.   
Was ich hier im Sommer los??? Der kalte Krieg Bikers  Wanderer wird fortgesetzt (als ich gestern leider wieder bemerkt habe...   ), der Taunus ist voll von mutierten Würmern, die sich aus Fahrrad-Reifen ernähren und das Wetter sieht eher novembermässig aus... na ja, ich hoffe, dass ich am Mittwoch zeit habe (ich bin gerade dabei, meine Wohnung zu renovieren), damit ihr mir diese Sachen erklären könnt. 
Übrigens: Könnte jemand eine Kopie des Juli CDs besorgen? Ich möchte meine Freundin zeigen, dass ich nicht so krank bin und dass die Abstiege, die wir durchmachen, gar nicht so krass sind (dank zum Weichspüle- Effekt der Videoaufnahme      ) Soll ich einen leeren CD mitbringen???

At last but not at least, ich denke gerade, ob ich in den Biebergrund Bike-Marathon fahre. Am Anfang wollte ich die 60er Strecke machen, aber 1500 Hm scheint  zu viel für mich zu sein. Daher werde ich wahrscheinlich die 35er Strecke machen. Kennt ihr das? Meint ihr, dass ich fit genug bin, diese Strecke zu bestehen? Ist dieser Marathon trailig oder eher voll von Waldwege? Will jemmand von euch auch fahren?

Also, viele Grüße und hoffentlich bis Mittwoch

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (16. August 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> At last but not at least, ich denke gerade, ob ich in den Biebergrund Bike-Marathon fahre. Am Anfang wollte ich die 60er Strecke machen, aber 1500 Hm scheint  zu viel für mich zu sein. Daher werde ich wahrscheinlich die 35er Strecke machen.


Fishing for compliments, hmmm  Jetzt mach dir nicht ins Hemd und fahr die 60er, das hast du dicke drauf!   
Kette rechts, matthias
PS: Gott sei dank dass es wieder Sommer ist


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2005)

hohoho,

wars denn gestern so schlimm dass sich hier keiner meldet  ich hab doch für die uphills extra kleine steigungen ausgesucht und verloren haben wir diesmal auch niemand  , glaub ich jedenfalls  glücklicherweise gabs diesmal nur einen platten sodass wir noch vor einbruch der totalen dunkelheit das ziel erreichten. im anhang findet ihr das höhenprofil mit den tourdaten und wenns bilder zu guggen gibt könnt ihr ja auch hier den link posten  

bis spätestens nächsten mittwoch,  

wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (18. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hohoho,
> 
> wars denn gestern so schlimm dass sich hier keiner meldet  ich hab doch für die uphills extra kleine steigungen ausgesucht und verloren haben wir diesmal auch niemand  , glaub ich jedenfalls  glücklicherweise gabs diesmal nur einen platten sodass wir noch vor einbruch der totalen dunkelheit das ziel erreichten. im anhang findet ihr das höhenprofil mit den tourdaten und wenns bilder zu guggen gibt könnt ihr ja auch hier den link posten
> 
> ...


ich poste, wenn ich denn gelernt habe wie ich die Fotos in meine Galerie bekomme
Sonst war es gestern eine sehr schöne Tour, viele schöne Trails, so wie es sein soll


Gruß
Horst


----------



## kryp (18. August 2005)

Und ich war gestern so fertig das ich bis jetzt geschlafen habe. 

Hab mich auf dem rückweg noch total verfahren und bin erst um 23:00 Uhr zu hause gewesen.

Aber super schön wars. So schön das ich nur noch vom Biken geträumt habe. Nächste woche gerne wieder.

Und ich schreib später auch noch mal mehr rein... mich mal vorstellen. Aber jetzt erstmal zur arbeit.

Claudius


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> ich poste, wenn ich denn gelernt habe wie ich die Fotos in meine Galerie bekomme....
> Gruß
> Horst


weiter so, bei 2en hats doch schon gefunzt


----------



## Barracuda_de (18. August 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> ich poste, wenn ich denn gelernt habe wie ich die Fotos in meine Galerie bekomme
> Sonst war es gestern eine sehr schöne Tour, viele schöne Trails, so wie es sein soll
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tolle Fotos, wer war den da am drücker?


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2005)

Barracuda_de schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Fotos, wer war den da am drücker?


die sind net nur toll, die sind einfach perfekt  mich würden auch einzelheiten wie blende brennweite blitz (j/n) und belichtungszeit interessieren.


----------



## AgentSmith (18. August 2005)

Also ich fand die Tour gestern abend auch wirklich klasse, es war ja mein erstes Mal überhaupt, dass ich mich auf trails gewagt habe - aber ich glaube, ich bin nun auch infiziert. Bergauf war's zu Beginn zwar sauanstrengend, aber ich denke, ich bin dann letztendlich doch ganz gut mitgekommen. 

Nun freue ich mich auf die nächste Tour im Taunus - kann es also nur empfehlen mal mitzumachen!!!   

@horst: Wo sind denn die anderen Bilder von deiner Kamera - sind die auch so gut geworden, wie die, die jetzt in deinem profil kleben?!?


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2005)

AgentSmith schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fand die Tour gestern abend auch wirklich klasse, es war ja mein erstes Mal überhaupt, dass ich mich auf trails gewagt habe - ...


dafür biste doch, wie die anderen auch, ganz gut mitgekommen  schön für mich zu lesen, dass wir wieder 1-2-3 neue biker angefixt haben    

wie siehts eigentlich heut abend hiermit aus?
wird auch ganz bestimmt nicht so anstrengend wie gestern


----------



## Der Spanier (18. August 2005)

Servus!

Tja, nach drei Wochen hatte ich doch nach Afterworkbike-Sehnsucht    Zum Gluck habe ich es gestern gelöst   und zum Gluck bin ich gestern nicht gestorben...4 Mal fast mit meiner Fresse fast auf dem Boden zeigen ganz klar, dass ich mehr Afterwork Bike benötige.
Eine Idee: Da es jeden Tag weniger Tageslicht gibt, können wir eine Nacht Afterwork-Bike organisieren. Das wäre bestimmt nett.
Vielen Dank für die Führung, Lupus, klasse Strecke und sehr schöne Trails. Ich will auch die Bilder von Lokalhorst kucken, da ich niemals eins von mir auf dem Fahrrad gesehen habe   
Übrigens, Nach der Beratung von MAT und anderen Afterworkbikers habe ich mich gestern beim Biebergrund Marathon, 60er Strecke angemeldet. Wenn jemmand auch dran teilnehmen will, könnten wir zusammen dahin fahren. Dieser Sonntag gibt es auch eine Streckenbesichtigung.

Schöne Grüße

Ruben


----------



## lokalhorst (19. August 2005)

AgentSmith schrieb:
			
		

> @horst: Wo sind denn die anderen Bilder von deiner Kamera - sind die auch so gut geworden, wie die, die jetzt in deinem profil kleben?!?



Die Bilder die was geworden sind, sind bereits in meiner Galerie. Der 1. Trail war lichttechnisch noch ok. Die anderen nich mehr so. Da wollte die Kiste dann doch blitzen, was auch gut so war, für die Fotos, die was geworden sind. Allerdings habe ich deshalb auch weniger Fotos machen können. Für die nächsten Fotos muß ich an meiner Perspektive arbeiten. Wenn man einige der Dolomiten-Fotos anschaut, sieht man, dass von unne nach obbe besser ist. Sonst habe ich alles auf Automatic gelassen. Ich bin doch Anfänger....

@Lupo: Gestern wäre eigentlich optimal gewesen(ich wohne ja in Ditzebäsch) aber gestern war Cross-Training im Freibad (1000m Schwimmen)
Habe ich den AWB-Termin für nächste Woche übersehen?  

Gruß
Horst


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder die was geworden sind, sind bereits in meiner Galerie.



wo ?   
ich finde in deiner gallery nur 2 bilders. wo ist der rest ? sehen will ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (19. August 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> wo ?
> ich finde in deiner gallery nur 2 bilders. wo ist der rest ? sehen will ...



Klickst Du Fotos! Dort habe ich 2 Galerien angelegt. Wenn Du auf die Galerie AWB klickst kommen die restlichen Fotos

Gruß
Horst


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Klickst Du Fotos! Dort habe ich 2 Galerien angelegt. Wenn Du auf die Galerie AWB klickst kommen die restlichen Fotos
> 
> Gruß
> Horst



komisch, von meinem pc im büro hab ich keine galerien gesehen   
zu hause mit meinem mac klappts natürlich   
also geh ich jetzt bilders gucken  

edit : der trail kommt mir doch bekannt vor. bin ich am mittwoch hoch gestrampelt. allerdings anscheinend vor euch   

wer fährt dann da noch ohne helm rum


----------



## lokalhorst (20. August 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

@Radweghasser und RMM: Den Termin für morgen muß ich leider absagen   bzw. auf Montag verschieben   
@All: Wer hat Lust am Montag?
Mittwoch bin ich auch dabei, wenn denn AWB ist?  

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Lupo (20. August 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mittwoch bin ich auch dabei, wenn denn AWB ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Horst


jaja, ich mach ja schon  

natürlich ist am mittwoch wieder AWB. hier gehs zum LMB eintrag und die ganz eiligen können sich hier  gleich eintragen    



			
				kryp schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich schreib später auch noch mal mehr rein... mich mal vorstellen.


 ei wann dann


----------



## lokalhorst (20. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, ich mach ja schon
> 
> natürlich ist am mittwoch wieder AWB. hier gehs zum LMB eintrag und die ganz eiligen können sich hier  gleich eintragen



Erster!  

Horst


----------



## Der Spanier (20. August 2005)

Sevus,

@lokalhorst: Dank für die Bilder, leider sind diese mit dem Blitz nicht ganz schön geworden.

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## kryp (20. August 2005)

So ich wollt mich auch nochmal bedanken für die Bilder und vorallem für den Spaß.
Der Spinner ohne Helm bin übrigens ich. Und ich habe meine Fehler ja eingesehen und war heute bei HiBike und habe mir ein Helm gekauft. Also nächsten Mi. bin ich auf jedenfall mit Helm dabei. 

Ich wollte mich auch noch kurz vorstellen:
Bin der Claudius und wohne in einem Wohnprojekt in Frankfurt. Wer Lust hat kann mal auf unsere Homepage schaun: http://www.prowokulta.org
Eine eigene Homepage habe ich auch. Bin halt ein Computerfreak... 

Also wer lust hat auf schlechte Handyfotos vom letzten AB kann hier mal schaun:

http://www.kryp.de/fotos/main.php?g2_view=core:ShowItem&g2_itemId=2165

Das ist dann auch meine HP.


----------



## AgentSmith (20. August 2005)

Ich würde auch total gerne bei all den nächsten Touren mitfahren, allerdings wird das die nächsten 6-8 Wochen wohl nichts...   

Vorgestern Abend habe ich es geschafft, mich bei einem schwachsinnigen Versuch, eine üble Freeride-Strecke abzufahren, so dermaßen samt Bike zu überschlagen, dass ein Schulterband komplett durchgerissen ist und mehrere Rippen geprellt wurden... Aus Fehlern lehrnt man, und ich werde mich in Zukunft auf des Wesentliche konzentrieren - Touren fahren und Erfahrungen auf Trails sammeln...

Wenigstens hat mein Bike auf dem ersten Blick nicht mehr als einen Platten am Hinterrad abbekommen... Das ist ja schon mal recht positiv...  

Viele Grüße von jemandem der gerade gezwungenermaßen zum Linkshänder mutiert...


----------



## Sakir (20. August 2005)

AgentSmith schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Grüße von jemandem der gerade gezwungenermaßen zum Linkshänder mutiert...


willkommen bei den bedingten linkshändern    ich habe mir vor 3 wochen das schlüsselbein durchgebrochen *ggg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (20. August 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

blackbike und meinereiner sind wohlauf aus den Alpen zurück. 
Unsere Runde durchs Karwendel und die Tuxer Alpen war aber so mit das Härteste was wir bis dahin erlebt haben:

1. Tag: 91km, 2080 hm, 6:55h Fahrzeit, Dauerregen:
Eigentlich wollten wir am Montag starten, da jedoch Regen angekündigt war, haben wir den Start auf Dienstag verschoben. Super Idee  den kompletten Dienstag hats von Morgens bis Abends durchgehend geregnet.
Die Tour führte uns von Mittenwald auf klassischer Route übers Karwendelshaus (super Kaiserschmarrn  ) übers Plumsjoch bis nach Weerberg. Wenns auf dem Karwendelhaus auch 6°C hatte blieben wir vom Schnee verschont und genossen in vollen Zügen den wunderbar warmen Trockenraum im Karwendelhaus. Ankunft um 18:30 Uhr im Hotel.

2. Tag: 39km, 1735 hm, 4:06h Fahrzeit, überwiegend sonnig:
Endlich mal gutes Wetter  Nach gemütlicher Rast auf der Weidener Hütte und Aufstieg aufs Geisljoch kamen wir richtig früh im Hotel in Madseit vor Hintertux an (16:00 Uhr). So ein "Ruhetag" ist wirklich zu empfehlen, zumal wenn am 3. Tag die Mörderroute ansteht.

3. Tag: 109km, 2110 hm, 8:25h Fahrzeit, sonnig:
Die Auffahrt zum Tuxer Joch hat es in sich, aber für erfahrene Afterworker mit "Skipistenerfahrung"  kein Problem. Sind von Madseit auch keine 1000hm. Für die Mittagspause wars noch zu früh, also weiter. Tja den Downhill hatte ich mir als Bezwinger der weißen Mauer auch anders vorgestellt: Vielleicht lags an den 8,5kg Gewicht auf meinem Rücken oder aber an der "In den Alpen besser vorsichtig fahren!"-Einstellung. Jedenfalls sind wir höchstens 40% gefahren. Nach leckerer Mittagspause in Kasern gings weiter Richtung Inntal. Die Strecke (auf Asphalt) wurde immer welliger und hat mit der Zeit ganz schön an den Nerven genagt. Immer wieder rauf und runter, wo ich doch eigentlich mit einer stetig abfallenden Strecke gerechnet habe. Karten lesen müsste man können 
In Innsbruck angekommen wurde es endlich leichter: Inntal-Radweg. Klasse!!! Ich weiß schon, was ich in 20 Jahren machen werde, wenn ich beim AW nicht mehr mittkomme: Donauradwanderweg o.ä.  Die ca. 12km flach waren eine Wohltat. Doch damit war dann Schluss, es ging hoch nach Seefeld. Das waren zwar nur noch 600 hm, doch die haben uns den letzten Zahn gezogen. Wir mussten teilweise an Stücken schieben, über die man normalerweise lacht. Als wir endlich Seefeld erreichten und unsere fast leeren Wasservorräte auffüllten, wurde die Strecke wieder leichter und wir rollten auf dem Zahnfleisch die letzten Kilometer nach Mittenwald zurück.
Gegen 20:00 Uhr konnten wir endlich unter die ersehnte Dusche ...

Also insgesamt 239km mit fast 6000hm in 3 Tagen sind schon knackig. Aber Spass hats trotzdem gemacht.

So und jetzt gehts dann erstmal zum Extrem-Relaxing nach Holland 
Das Rad kommt jetzt in die Ecke, bestenfalls wird ein Hollandrad ausgeliehen.
Aber am nächsten Sonntag ist ja schon wieder Biebergrund dran 

@Spanier: Heh, wir sind auch auf der 60km Strecke gemeldet. Das schaffst Du locker. Geh's einfach etwas gemütlich an. Des passt schon...

So long Jungs, lasst mir den Taunus stehen, bis wir Mittwoch in einer Woche wieder beim AW dabei sind.

Liebe Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (21. August 2005)

kryp schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich wollte mich auch noch kurz vorstellen:....


hi claudius, sind doch nette fotos geworden  lass halt das nächste mal das hany zu hause und schlepp ne powershot hoch aufn feldi, dann ist auch die quali besser   aber die anderen bilder in deinem album sind auch ganz interessant  

@agent smith: ohjeh, kaum angefixt und schon nimmt er ne überdosis  
aber du kannst dich ja bei sakir informieren, der hat ja schon 20 tage erfahrung im benutzen der linken hand gesammelt  
wo die freeridestrecke ist würde ich aber trotzdem gerne erfahren, sinvollerweise per pm, falls sie nicht eh schon populär ist
bis ihr wieder munter seid haben wir ja schon dicke die winterzeit und es ist essig mit feierabendrunden am feldi. 
wenn interesse daran besteht können wir ja das after work biken in der winterzeit aufs wochenende verlegen und als nigtride ab und an mal wieder eine der legendären bierhannes runden drehen.
wie siehts aus  

@laufand: danke für den urlaubs-zwischenbericht  jetzt könnt ihr euch ja von den strapazen der ersten hälfte schön erholen im land der koffieshopjes    

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Google (21. August 2005)

Guten Abend allerseits

ich muß mich ja auch mal wieder melden...wenigstens melden, wo ich schon seit einigen Wochen mitgefahren bin.

Dann und wann wär ich ja mal wieder dabei gewesen....aber in dem Zustand in dem mein Bike ist, fahr ich lieber nicht die materialfressenden Downhills mit Euch. Einige habens ja schon mitbekommen, daß die Buchsen vom Hinterbau schon ziemlich ausgeschlagen sind und ich wills nicht riskieren, dass nach ner entsprechenden Tour gar nichts mehr geht und ich auf die anderen Touren im Hanauthread verzichetne muß.

Seit Wochen jedenfalls sind die Buchsen bei Univega nicht lieferbar und Univega meldet sich auch nicht bei meinem Dealer   Das nächste Bike wird jedenfalls was Ordentliches.

Ich hoff, dass ich die Dinger noch vor der Zeitumstellung im Oktober krieg und ich noch mal bei den AW- Bikern mitdownhillen darf....

Das zu meinen Sachstand

Euch viel Spass

bis zum nächsten gemeinsamen Trip 

@[email protected] Klar würd ich auch mal am We im Taunus touren. Wir sind ja TruH`s


----------



## Der Spanier (22. August 2005)

@laufand: ich war heute bei der Biebergrund Streckenbesichtigung (mit KillerN) und das sieht richtig super aus. Sehr schöne Trails (obwohl sie nicht so technisch wie Weiße Mauer oder Altkönig sind), ständige Steigerungen und Abfahrten und eine zweite Hälfte, die bessonders hart ist. Ich habe es in 4:07 geschaft (total Zeit 5:30, wegen einer schrecklichen Pannenserie in den ersten 30 Km). Wenn das Wetter gut ist (vielleicht 30°    , Sonne ???? ) und der Boden nicht so weich ist (heute war viel matsch dabei), kann ich im Wettkampf mehr oder weniger 3:50 brauchen, plus zwei Stops von 5-7 Minuten. Meine Beine haben ganz gut funktioniert, obwohl ich nie zuvor mehr als 1200 hm gefahren bin. Na ja, mal sehen wie mein erster Halb-Marathon wird.
@Lupus: das wäre richtig nett mit einer Nachtrunde... tja, Dann sollte ich ein besseres Licht kaufen, da mein aktuelles nur zwei meter vor mir hell machen kann. Das wäre ein blindes AW, eine ziemlich gefährliche Abfahr bei der Weiße Mauer      Wochenende finde ich sowieso ganz gut.  

Bis Mittwoch

Ruben


----------



## Sakir (22. August 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> So und jetzt gehts dann erstmal zum Extrem-Relaxing nach Holland


Ahoi,
netter Bericht über den kurzTrip ! ich bin mal auf die Photos gespannt.
wir werden uns endlich mal wieder am Sonntag sehen, diesmal stehe ich am Rand und mach Fotos ))

Michael


----------



## lokalhorst (22. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @agent smith: ohjeh, kaum angefixt und schon nimmt er ne überdosis  .....
> wenn interesse daran besteht können wir ja das after work biken in der winterzeit aufs wochenende verlegen und als nigtride ab und an mal wieder eine der legendären bierhannes runden drehen.
> wie siehts aus  ...
> 
> gruss, wolfgang



@Lupo: Am WoEn bin ich gerne dabei. Ich habe es auch in der letzten Wintersaison schon so gemacht. Ich muß bei meiner Regierung nur eine Freistellung beantragen   Aber das bekomme ich hin. 

@agent smith: Ich bringe nächste Woch eine Karte vom Taunus mit, auf der Du mir zeigen kannst, wo die tolle Strecke ist. Ich ziehe dann auch meine Protektoren an

Heute bin ich wohl allein auf meiner Tour   Aber egal ...
Gruß
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmey (23. August 2005)

Habt ihr was dagegen wenn ich und nen Kumpel uns der Afterworkrunde anschliesen obwohl das für uns ne Ferienrunde ist ??Sin nämlich erst 15!
dürfte doch aber kein Problem sein oder?

cya Tim


----------



## KillerN (23. August 2005)

Natürlich ist das kein Problem, bin doch auch Schüler und in den Ferien.   
Aber bitte Helm mitbringen   
Bis denn...


----------



## Lupo (23. August 2005)

timmey schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> dürfte doch aber kein Problem sein oder?
> 
> cya Tim


natürlich ist das kein problem, ihr könnt euch gern anschliessen, auch wenn ihr den ganzen tag gefaulenzt habt und net geworkt  
unser treffpunkt ist an der orientierungstafel an der einfahrt zum parkplatz, oder einfach meine nr. anrufen, da wos klingelt bin ich dann  

wie siehts konditionell aus? sind 600hm bei 24km ok oder darfs a bissl mehr sein? ich denk es wird morgen ne zügige runde, wir wollen ja keinen nightride draus machen    und eh ichs vergesse: helme mitbringen  spätestens nach der ersten abfahrt wisst ihr warum  

wolfgang


----------



## homburger (23. August 2005)

Mahlzeit!
Ich höre ihr vertreibt euch die Tage ganz gut im Taunus. Ich war die letzten Tage total ausgeschaltet und fange erst langsam wieder an zu fahren. Die letzte Tour zum Feldberg und noch ein, zwei Ausfahrten waren dann genug für ´ne saftige Erkältung. Bike Entzug kann grausam sein  
Hoffentlich kann ich nächste Woche wieder mitfahren!!!

@Laufand: Schön, dass ihr heil wieder zurück seid. Da habt ihr ja mit dem Wetter noch Glück gehabt... Ich glaube sowas mache ich im nächsten Jahr auch mal- mußt unbedingt mehr erzählen!

@Google: Ich warte jetzt auch schon seit über 2 Wochen auf meine Ersatzteile für die neue Oro. Die Leitung ist mindestens 20 cm zu lang, sieht toll aus. Die Engpässe in den Bikeläden und Liefrschwierigkeiten bei den Herstellern sind teilweise echt unglaublich! Gut das ich keinen Totalausfall habe!

Wie sieht es denn mit alternativen bei euch zum biken aus? Ich sitze zwar auch lieber im Sattel als zu laufen, aber da ich ja nun die Vorzüge eines Studenten nicht mehr genießen kann, werde ich wohl nach der Arbeit öfter mal wieder laufen gehen. Ist da sonst noch jemand?

Gruss


sven


----------



## timmey (23. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich ist das kein problem, ihr könnt euch gern anschliessen, auch wenn ihr den ganzen tag gefaulenzt habt und net geworkt
> unser treffpunkt ist an der orientierungstafel an der einfahrt zum parkplatz, oder einfach meine nr. anrufen, da wos klingelt bin ich dann
> 
> wie siehts konditionell aus? sind 600hm bei 24km ok oder darfs a bissl mehr sein? ich denk es wird morgen ne zügige runde, wir wollen ja keinen nightride draus machen    und eh ichs vergesse: helme mitbringen  spätestens nach der ersten abfahrt wisst ihr warum
> ...


Also ich komm grade aud den Alpen 50km 2000hm hatte ich am Fr! hab aber im mom bissi Knieprobleme aber das passt schon! Aber mein Kumpel is net so trainiert..Aba wenn net fahren wir allein zurück oder so!das passt schon!
Ich seh nur Probleme wegen Helm für ihn!Mal sehn!
werd mir noch versuchen nen Licht zu besorgen da wir danach halt noch nach Karben müssen!Wie lang gehts denn UNGEFÄHR????

Wann fahrt ihr denn wieder??Nächsten Mittwoch? weil das wär viel beser...

Cya leutz


----------



## Lupo (23. August 2005)

timmey schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich komm grade aud den Alpen 50km 2000hm hatte ich am Fr! hab aber im mom bissi Knieprobleme aber das passt schon! Aber mein Kumpel is net so trainiert..Aba wenn net fahren wir allein zurück oder so!das passt schon!
> Ich seh nur Probleme wegen Helm für ihn!Mal sehn!
> werd mir noch versuchen nen Licht zu besorgen da wir danach halt noch nach Karben müssen!Wie lang gehts denn UNGEFÄHR????
> 
> ...


wie geschrieben sinds 24km, das dürfte in gut 2 std. erledigt sein  und wenn wir zusammen starten komen wir auch zusammen wieder an, das ist doch klar  bis jetz ham mer noch niemand im taunus zurück gelassen   wie ich grad gesehn hab ist einer aus dortelweil dabei, der fährt auch mim bike zurück und vielleicht meldet sich ja auch noch unser frischgebackener karbener  an. also los, keine ausreden....aber wir fahren auch nächsten mi wieder...


----------



## timmey (23. August 2005)

Ach weisst du ich würd sau gern aba wir "pimpen" grad so nen kinderfahrrad und das machen wir jeden abend und grad haben wir da viel zu tun..müssen noch aufn werkstoffhof aba ich versuchs!Wenn ich da bin bin ich da!

Also wenns nur 2 Stunden dauert dann peitsch ich meinen Kumpel halt mal in ner viertel Stunde nach karben! der muss LEIDEN! Weil dann könnten wir danach noch am Bike arbeiten!

Meinst du das Licht überhaupt nötig ist??Weil wenn wir um 20 wieder da sin?wrids da schon dunkel?

Und noch was wie siets mit dem Trail aus? Schwerer als vom Altkönig runter?

Gruß Tim


----------



## Der Spanier (23. August 2005)

@timmey: Ich fahre bis Dortelweil zurück, bis dahin können wir zusammen fahren. Von Hohemark sind zirka 25 Km. Normalerweise fahre ich bis kirchdorfer Bach, darunter auf netten Trails bis Dornholzhausen, und danach auf Fahrradwege durch Seulberg, Ober Erlenbach, Nieder Erlenbach bis Dortelweil. Es gibt eine andere Möglichkeit, von Oberursel bis Bonames und danach auf den Nidda Radweg. Ich finde das langweiliger   
Ein kleines Licht habe ich dabei, man weisst niemals, wenn eine Pane kommt   
Also, keine Ausrede für AW

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## timmey (23. August 2005)

@ Spanier also ich fahr mit! mein kumpel auch..wir fahren normalerweise einfach übers forellengut durch gonzenheim und danndie bundesstrase das dauert 25-30min und deine Variante??Is definitiv schöner aber die Zeit...


----------



## Der Spanier (24. August 2005)

@timmey: was für Tiere seid ihr???? 30 m Hohemark - Karben??? auf diesen Weg sind zirka 20 Km...    
Meine Variante dauert bis Dortelweil ungefähr 1:15 Min. Ihr könnt mit mir bis Obererlenbach fahren und dann auf die Bundestrasse bis Karben.
Na ja, ich bin irgendwie alergisch gegen Bundestrassen, insbesondere wenn es wenig licht gibt: Bei dammerung sind Fahrräder besonders schlecht zu sehen.   

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmey (24. August 2005)

Ja hast schon recht Bundesstrase is shit aber geht schnell !sry mit der halben stunde hab gedacht wir reden von dornholzhasuen aba 45 min werden wir packen weil heut sin wir 20 min bis bad homburg gefahren...
 Also das überlegen wir uns dann wegen der Zeit!

Wie fährst du hin?? Also welchen weg und wie lange?


----------



## Der Spanier (24. August 2005)

Hin fahre ich mit der S-Bahn und der U-Bahn. Damit brauche ich rund 50 Min. Hin und zurück mit dem Fahrrad sind für mich zu viele Kilometer für eine "gemütliche Abendrunede"    
Zurück ist es blöd mit der Bahn, da viel weniger Züge fahren und man kann sehr lang warten müssen.
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## timmey (24. August 2005)

Ach weisst du ich will unbedingt wieder Heim zu meinem gepimptem Ghetto Bike und zu meinem Schatz (die will auch net dass ich fahr^^was mich aber net davon abhält*lol*) und da geht schon so einiges in sachen tempo!!

Also hab grad nochma mim Kumpel getelt : WIR KOMMEN! Und wenn ich ihn hinpeitschen muss!

Also bis dann leute! Wird bestimmt lustisch 

Gruß Tim


----------



## Der Spanier (24. August 2005)

Gut, dann sehen uns morgen auf die Trails. Mal Kucken, wie wir zurückfahren   
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Sakir (24. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn interesse daran besteht können wir ja das after work biken in der winterzeit aufs wochenende verlegen und als nigtride ab und an mal wieder eine der legendären bierhannes runden drehen.
> wie siehts aus


Morsche,

gute Idee... sobald es zu dunkel wird ist das eine alternative....

Michael


----------



## Lupo (24. August 2005)

timmey schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Meinst du das Licht überhaupt nötig ist??Weil wenn wir um 20 wieder da sin?wrids da schon dunkel?


eigentlich isses so geplant dass wir die tour ohne licht beenden können (incl. diverser platten  ) aber für den heimweg wirste schon licht brauchen...



			
				timmey schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und noch was wie siets mit dem Trail aus? Schwerer als vom Altkönig runter?
> 
> Gruß Tim


vom ak gehn viele trails runter, aber schwerer glaub ich net. lass dich überraschen, bis jetzt ist jeder runtergekommen, fracht sich nur wie    

bis später, wolfgang


----------



## timmey (24. August 2005)

Also ich werd mal Licht montieren...mein Opa sollte noch eins haben!

Bis heute Abend


----------



## timmey (24. August 2005)

Jaaaaaa hmmmm die Tour war schon geil...hatte wohl den falschen Partner...nächstes mal nehm ich meinen besseren bike-kumpel und mehr zeit mit dann können wir ja mal deine route ausprobieren Spanier ;-)!

Also nochma zum Heimweg : Hohemark - Karben (mit schleichendem Plattfus in Karben fast auf Felge gefahren) 50 min!

Man sieht sich 
Tim


----------



## kryp (25. August 2005)

Juhu, wollte mich auch nochmal bedanken für den gestrigen Abend. War klasse. Fand das runterrasen auf breiten Wegen und den Speedkick auch mal ganz witzig.


@timmey: Dein Partner war schon OK. Er hat wenigstens nicht gemeckert. Wenn er seine Probleme mit dem Knie im griff hat (ein Artzt besuch wirk Wunder) kommt er sicher locker mit. Kenne andere die da wesentlich mehr Stress gemacht hätten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (25. August 2005)

Servus!

Ich wollte nur für die Tour gestern bedanken. Wegen der  Pannenserie mussten wir leider auf einige schöne Trails verzichten       Nächstes Mal klappt es bestimmt besser   

@timmey: Dein Kumpel sollte seine Knie untersuchen lassen. Wenn sie nicht richtig behandelt werden, können kleine Verletzungen große Probleme werden.    Das war mit mir so mit meinen Fußknöcheln...Oft bei Fußball verletzt, nie richtig geheilt = ich kann kein Fußball mehr spielen und bei Laufen muss ich aber aufpassen, da sie total locker sind....nicht schön   
@KillerN: Ich habe gestern in Auto gekuckt, aber leider habe ich dein Teil nicht gesehen. Wenn meine Freundin zurückkommt, kucke ich wieder mit ein bisschen mehr Licht
@kryp: Die After-Afterwork Tour durch Kahlbach und Bonames ohne Licht war richtig lustig. Nächste Woche können wir sie wiederholen     

Bis nächstes Mal

Ruben


----------



## lokalhorst (25. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn interesse daran besteht können wir ja das after work biken in der winterzeit aufs wochenende verlegen ...
> gruss, wolfgang


 wir probieren das schon mal mit dem WOEN! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1176
Wer ist dabei?
Gruß
Horst


----------



## Der Spanier (25. August 2005)

@Lokalhorst:
Wenn ich nicht falsch bin, ist der 29.08 Montag.... das wäre aber ein langes Wochenende    
Na ja, dieses WOEN kann ich leider nicht: das Biebergrund Marathon wartet auf mich am Sonntag   
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## lokalhorst (25. August 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> @Lokalhorst:
> Wenn ich nicht falsch bin, ist der 29.08 Montag.... das wäre aber ein langes Wochenende
> Na ja, dieses WOEN kann ich leider nicht: das Biebergrund Marathon wartet auf mich am Sonntag
> Gruß
> Ruben


wo er recht hat hat er recht; schon geändert


----------



## kryp (25. August 2005)

Ohman den Biebergrund Marathon habe ich ja total verpennt. Naja vielleicht werde ich als zuschauer mal vorbeischaun (vielleicht sogar hinradeln?  ).
Wer issen von hier noch dabei?

@Spanier: Nächstes mal können wir auch mal deine Strecke ausprobieren. Ich werde auch daran denken Licht mitzunehmen (habe leider auch nur ne kleine 3LED Leuchte)


----------



## Lupo (25. August 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wer ist dabei?
> Gruß
> Horst


wir sind auch net da. soll ja nen schönes we geben und das muss ausgenuzt werden, so viele schöne warn ja diesjahr net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmey (25. August 2005)

Noch ne Frage Spanier...wo hast du dein Licht her und wie heisst es genau?

Gruß Tim


----------



## Lupo (26. August 2005)

schau dir mal die mirage von sigma an, damit machen auch die trails im dunklen noch spass und das preis - leistungsverhältnis passt auch einigermassen.
bei den 24h von balduinstein sind wir damit gefahren, in kombination mit der x und ni-pack.


----------



## Sakir (26. August 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> schau dir mal die mirage von sigma an, damit machen auch die trails im dunklen noch spass und das preis - leistungsverhältnis passt auch einigermassen.
> bei den 24h von balduinstein sind wir damit gefahren, in kombination mit der x und ni-pack.


kann ich auch nur empfehlen, sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis und wenn es auch ein bissel teurer sein darf schau mal hier oder auch hier

Michael


----------



## Der Spanier (26. August 2005)

@timmey: Mein Licht ist nicht besonders gut und ich würde es dir nicht empfehlen. Für die Stadt ist OK aber nicht für Nacht-Touren. Man kann nur rund 2-3 Meter sehen....

@kryp: KillerN, Laufand (der normalerwiese AW führt) und Blackcat sind in Biebergrund dabei. Man kann sich noch am Sonntag anmelden, aber muss 10 mehr zahlen. 
Nächste Woche können wir "mein Weg" Ausprobieren

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## Sakir (26. August 2005)

für alle die am Wochenende nicht wissen, was sie machen sollen .....
------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bundesäppelwoifest  

Am letzten Augustwochenende huldigt Steinheim dem hessischen Nationalgetränk, dem Apfelwein.

Steinheim, gelegen am Ausgangspunkt der Hessischen Apfelweinstraße, begeht dann das "Bundesäppelwoifest".

Höhepunkt ist die feierliche Krönung der Bundesäppelwoikönigin und des Bundesäppelwoikönigs als Auftakt ihrer jeweils einjährigen Regentschaft.*


----------



## Google (26. August 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> @KillerN: Ich habe gestern in Auto gekuckt, aber leider habe ich dein Teil nicht gesehen. Wenn meine Freundin zurückkommt, kucke ich wieder mit ein bisschen mehr Licht


 Heijeijei....


----------



## timmey (27. August 2005)

Danke für die vielen Vorschlage!
ich denke die mirage ist eine sehr lohnende Anschaffung...

Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## powderfan (27. August 2005)

So,
jetzt da mein Rechner wieder geht, kann ich mich endlich dafür bedanken,
daß ich am Mittwoch zum AW-Biken so nett aufgenommen wurde.    
Es hat mir viel Spass gemacht und ich werde versuchen in Zukunft öfter mit Euch unterwegs zu sein.

Gruss Michael


----------



## laufand (27. August 2005)

Hi Jungs, 

hier ist ja richtig Stimmung in der Bude! Find ich klasse 

Melde mich ordnungsgemäß vom Urlaub zurück. In Holland haben wir uns auf ein Hollandrad-Ausflug (immerhin 50km) beschränkt. D.h. bin für morgen in Biebergrund total superkompensiert 
Boah, hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass einem auf den Hollandrädern so der A**** weh tun kann. 

@Sakir, Der Spanier: Schön Euch morgen beim Marathon zu sehen! Was ist mit Ippie??? Ich brauch noch eine Motivationsstütze (-hinterrad) 
Für jedes Foto von Sakir fahr ich 1 Minute schneller - versprochen 

@all: ich stell morgen dann mal wieder für kommen Mi was ins LMB.
Wo seit Ihr denn die letzten Wochen gefahren? Nur damit ich nicht das gleiche wieder raussuche 
Ach wat hab ich den Taunus vermisst 

@Lupo: Danke für die Urlaubsvertretung. Deinen Vorschlag mit der dunkelheitsbedingten Verschiebung des AW aufs WE + diverser Nightrides finde ich klasse. Mal schauen, wann man umswitchen muss ...

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## Sakir (28. August 2005)

Ahoi

aktuelle News vom 2. Biebergrund Marathon, natürlich auf meiner Page


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (28. August 2005)

Hi Leutz,

habe für kommenden Mittwoch wieder einen Eintrag ins LMB gemacht.
Denke, dass ich bis dahin das Sauerstoffzelt aus Biebergemünd wieder verlassen kann 

@Sakir: Danke für die Bilder. Man, seh ich fertig aus 

Aber der Marathon war schon knackig!!! Ich will mir die Strecke nicht vorstellen, wenns richtig nass und matschig ist   

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2005)

@laufand und blackbike

wie waren eure zeiten ?
habt ihr den atzborn bezwungen ?

für mich wirds am mittwoch leider wieder nix   
vielleicht reicht es aber mal für einen sommerlichen nightride diese woche


----------



## laufand (29. August 2005)

@wissefux:
Blackbike und ich können sich in die Liste der erfolgreichen Azborn-Bezwinger eintragen. 

Die Zeiten der Afterworker:
Killern: sagenhafte 3:04
Laufand: 3:14
Der Spanier: 3:35 - Super Leistung für den ersten Marathon 
Blackbike: 3:40

Insgesamt ein toller Marathon:
Klasse und interessante Strecke mit sehr guter Streckenverpflegung. Wirklich zu empfehlen...

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2005)

glückwunsch an alle biebergrund finisher   super zeiten   
und vor allem an die azborn-bezwinger   
@blackbike : was war mit dir los ? bist du den azborn gleich mehrfach gefahren, oder hattest du den pannenteufel an bord ?  

vielleicht schaffe ich es ja im nächsten jahr, mal dem marathon zu fahren, wäre gerne dabei gewesen  

ich war gestern im taunus unterwegs. u.a. den downhill vom feldberg runter. leider sind alle sprünge und die schöne brücke zerstört worden   

dann bin ich seit ewiger zeit mal wieder auf die fresse gefallen. ein kleiner moment der unachtsamkeit reichte aus. von hinten wurde ich gerade zugelabert, von vorne kam ein biker entgegen ... und ich habe mich einfach nicht auf die strecke konzentriert. und schon lag ich da im dreck    . ich könnt mich nur noch darüber     

na ja, lebbe geht weider. bike ist heil und fahrtüchtig geblieben. das ist doch die hauptsache


----------



## blackbike__ (29. August 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @blackbike : was war mit dir los ? bist du den azborn gleich mehrfach gefahren, oder hattest du den pannenteufel an bord ?



nö, einmal atzborn hat gereicht, um mich ziemlich abzuschiessen   , bis dahin liefs rennen echt gut, alles bestens, aber ich hatte mir ja in den kopf gesetzt, den atzborn zu bezwingen und der ist richtig böse   , zusätzlich garniert mit jede menge schiebender fahrer (zu dem zeitpunkt als ich da hoch bin, war ich die einzige, die's geschafft hat) um die man dann slalom fahren durfte hab ich dann wohl ein klein wenig überdreht und danach war das rennen dann eher gelaufen   , aber mein ziel war ja atzborn bezwingen, also ziel erreicht   (die versprochene verlosung fand dann allerdings so spät statt, dass wir die auch nimmer mitbekommen haben   ), ausserdem war meine zeit nicht ganz so schlecht wie's aussieht, liegt daran, dass der laufand auf seinem rasenden roten blitz einfach so schnell unterwegs ist, dass ich mich wohl daran gewöhnen muss, dass die zeitabstände ein wenig grösser ausfallen    (dafür leidet man als eingefleischter fullyfahrer aufm hardtail besonders schön   und die strecke war noch nix gegen wombach   )

@sakir: schön, dass du wenigstens zum zuschauen gekommen bist   und nächstes jahr wollen wir dich dann den atzborn bezwingen sehen   

@google: tja, da hast du deine chance verpasst, mal wieder vor mir ins ziel zu kommen, wär dir diesmal wohl gelungen   

@all: freu mich drauf, am mittwoch mal wieder dabei zu sein


----------



## Sakir (29. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> @sakir: schön, dass du wenigstens zum zuschauen gekommen bist   und nächstes jahr wollen wir dich dann den atzborn bezwingen sehen


gerne doch, wenn ich schon nicht selbst fahren kann, muss ich doch
wenigstens zum fotografieren vorbei kommen ! stell dir mal vor ich hätte 
nicht am wegesrand gestanden, dann wäre keine Sau vom Thread zum anfeuern da gewesen...  

ich muss gestehen, der Laufand war mit seiner neuen Rakete richtig schnell, ich 
hatte mich richtig gewundert, als er an der Glashütte um die Ecke bog....

mich hat es doch ziemlich geärgert, das ich nur am Wegesrand stehen 
konnte... wenn man so die ganzen Biker vorbeifahren sieht blutet einem 
doch ein wenig das Herz... aber es wird schon wieder besser, so langsam
kann ich meinen Arm bewegen. Nur jede Bewegung unter Last tut noch aua !
nachher muss ich zum Arzt (leider nur Vertretung) und dann will ich mal 
schauen das ich event. Krankengym. bekomme !


----------



## homburger (29. August 2005)

@Laufand: Die Investition in das Hardtail scheint sich ja gelohnt zu haben   
Ich bin am Wochenende mal langsam wieder angefangen und hab in Dortmund meine alte Hausstrecke inspiziert. 40 km bei 450 hm- niedlich, oder?   

Da gibt´s eben keine richtigen Berge. Freu mich schon auf Mittwoch.

@Wissefux: Etwa die geile Brücke über diese mini Schlucht???
was für eine Schande. Ich wär doch so gern nochmal drüber gefahren  Vielleicht ist sie aber auch von selbst in sich zusammen gefallen und wir können froh sein, dass keiner in dem Moment drüber gerollt ist...
Trotzdem schade...

Bis später

Sven


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> @Wissefux: Etwa die geile Brücke über diese mini Schlucht???
> was für eine Schande. Ich wär doch so gern nochmal drüber gefahren  Vielleicht ist sie aber auch von selbst in sich zusammen gefallen und wir können froh sein, dass keiner in dem Moment drüber gerollt ist...
> Trotzdem schade...



ja genau die    aber "insichzusammenfallen" sieht irgendwie anders aus ...

es gibt aber einige, die es anscheinend schaffen, diese mini-schlucht fahrend zu durchqueren   . zumindest gab es einige reifenspuren in der mini-schlucht ...

für solche mannöver reicht aber meine fahrtechnik wohl nicht aus   
mir ist schleierhaft, wie man sowas fahren kann   

bei dieser schlucht geht es nämlich
1. verdammt steil runter
2. verdammt steil wieder hoch
3. und während das hinterrad noch beim runterfahren ist, will das vorderrad schon wieder bergauf. mit anderen worten aus der skaterszene : ne halfpipe mit verdammt kurzem flat


----------



## laufand (29. August 2005)

@homburger, blackbike: Ist schon ne feine schnelle Sache so ein Hardtail. Allerdings grübele ich schon so etwas woher der Name HardTail kommt. Liegt wohl einfach daran das das ganz schön "Hard" fürs eigene "Tail" ist 

Habe jedenfalls mittlerweile einen großen Respekt vor allen hartgesottenen, die mir im Taunus auf meiner Sänfter hinterher rasen (Sakir, wie schaffst Du das immer so schnell????  )

@Sakir: Vielleicht machen wir bald mal eine Nightride Runde im Flachen, bei der Du dann langsam wieder mitfahren kannst. 
Kann das echt nachvollziehen wie es sich anfühlt nur zuzuschauen. In Wombach hat's beim mir auch ganz schön gekribbelt. Aber so eine Erkältung geht wenigstens schneller wieder weg.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. August 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> @google: tja, da hast du deine chance verpasst, mal wieder vor mir ins ziel zu kommen, wär dir diesmal wohl gelungen


Ah geh  !! ... Das wäre sicherlich ziemlich knapp geworden  Wenn Du mich gesehen hättest, dann wäre dass sicherlich ne Motivation gewesen nochmal Gas zu geben.

Ich hab die Woche 2,4 Kg verloren, schon alleine deswegen wäre es für Dich wohl kein Problem geworden vor mir zu finishen.



			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @homburger, blackbike: Ist schon ne feine schnelle Sache so ein Hardtail. Allerdings grübele ich schon so etwas woher der Name HardTail kommt. Liegt wohl einfach daran das das ganz schön "Hard" fürs eigene "Tail" ist


Diese Erkenntnis könnte glatt von mir sein  Letztes Jahr in Wombach mußte ich gezwungernermassen auch ein Hardtail fahren. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hatte ich nach dem Rennen im Forum von etwas ähnlichem wie ein "Schleudertrauma" der unteren Körperpartie gesprochen..... *Grunz*

@[email protected] Hast Du vom KillerN das Teil jetzt eigentlich gesehen ?? Dann weisst Du auch woher er seinen Namen hat


----------



## Sakir (29. August 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> die mir im Taunus auf meiner Sänfter hinterher rasen (Sakir, wie schaffst Du das immer so schnell????  )


Das ist nur der wille, an dir dran zu bleiben... und naja ich muss es 
zugeben ein bissel VERRÜCKT & RISIKOBEREIT muss man schon sein     
wobei ich finde, das ich mit mehr Gleichgewicht besser fahren würde 
und die lockerheit fehlt mir auch noch ein bissel ! ! !



			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Sakir: Vielleicht machen wir bald mal eine Nightride Runde im Flachen, bei der Du dann langsam wieder mitfahren kannst.



ich werde wohl in 2-3 Wochen mal mit dem Rennrad auf gaaaanz 
glattem Asphalt anfagen und dann schauen wir weiter, wie sich 
die Sitzposition, Unebenheiten etc. auf die Schulter auswirkt....

aber nett, das du da an mich denkst   

ich finde es eigentlich nicht so tragisch, mit dem Hardtail durchs 
Gelände zu bügel... solange ich nicht Sitze   

@Google: zuerst nimmt man wohl 1-2 KG Flüssigkeit ab


----------



## Der Spanier (29. August 2005)

Servus,

Mein erstes Mal ist vorbe   aber ich glaube, dass es nicht das letzte war    Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Nur in den ersten 20 Km habe ich mich nicht gut gefühlt (ich glaube, dass es mir einfach kalt war, ab 10:30 war der Tag viel wärmmer), danach habe ich mich gut erholt (dank den köstlichen Speißen der Orgis auf den Weg   ) und in den letzten zwei Anstiegen könnte ich schnell fahren. Mit meiner Plazierung und Zeit bin ich auch zufrieden. Ich dachte, dass ich ungefähr 4 Stunden brauchen würde...und ich habe es in 3:35 geschaft   

@laufand: kannst du dich vorstellen, wie hart die "Teilen" der Hardteilen sind??? 
   
@google: Solange meine Freundin im Auto KillerNs Teil auch nicht findet, ist die Sache nicht soooo schlimm


----------



## laufand (29. August 2005)

@Spanier: Hmmm, meinte mit "Tail" eigentlich eher mein Hinterteil. Ist aber schon etwas zweideutig  

Aber im Ziel sahst Du echt relaxed aus. Wenn ich bedenke wie ich nach meinem ersten Marathon aussah


----------



## Der Spanier (30. August 2005)

@laufand: es ist interesant, dass dieses Wort auch auf Spanisch die selben verschiedene Bedeutungen hat     

Tja, im letzten Drittel von Marathon habe ich mich echt gut gefühlt : Black Cat habe ich auf dem vorletzten Anstieg überholt und in rund 10 Km habe ich ihr 5 Minuten gut gemacht...es sah so aus, als ob ich das 120er locker machen könnte. lol:    
Außerdem war deine Dusche-emfehlung mit warmmen / kalten Wasser klasse: meine Beine fühlen sich viel besser als letzte Woche nach der Streckenbesichtigung   

Gruß und bis Morgen 

Ruben


----------



## laufand (31. August 2005)

Hi Afterworker,

habe noch einen Vorschlag für kommenden Sa. (3.9.):
Ein Freund führt am Sa. eine kleine Odenwald-Tour.
Startpunkt ist Sa. 13:45 in Seeheim-Jugenheim (Villa Journal).
Wer Interesse hat findet Details unter www.melibokus-biker.de (oder bei mir). Ich fahre auf jeden Fall mit 

Bis später und ich hoffe Ihr habt wieder alle einen Ersatzschlauch dabei  bei meiner letzten AW-Runde gabs schließlich den All-Time-High mit 5 Platten 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (31. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich pack es nicht. Wir haben heute Jahresabschluß und ich werde nicht fertig.

bis demnächst 

Volker


----------



## Lupo (31. August 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich pack es nicht. Wir haben heute Jahresabschluß und ich werde nicht fertig.
> 
> ...


och männo


----------



## homburger (1. September 2005)

Mann, war das mal wieder ´ne geile Runde gestern. Dieser langgezogene Wiesentrail war aller erste Sahne   
Hab gestern auch gleich versucht die Wege auf der Karte wieder zu finden- hat nicht geklappt. Das ich mir das auch nie merken kann...
@Laufand- war jedenfalls eine richtig nette Feierabendrunde!!!

Bis später

Sven


----------



## Lupo (1. September 2005)

jou, war wieder ne nette tour gestern  den trail nach f-stein wollte ich schon immer mal fahren, hab mich aber nie getraut weil ich ihn nicht kannte. schön dasses gestern geklappt hat  
und ausserdem haben wir auch wieder einen neuen pannenkönig  

   *herzlichen glückwunsch*     
von den 4 platte gestern gingen 3 alleine auf sein konto. da kenn ich eigentlich nur jemand aus der koblenzer gegend der das zu toppen im stande ist  aber ich sollte eigentlich net so rumunken, normal müsste ich ja auch wieder mal dran sein  


			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hab gestern auch gleich versucht die Wege auf der Karte wieder zu finden- hat nicht geklappt. Das ich mir das auch nie merken kann......


ich hab die tourdaten hochgeschoben, den link dazu gibts per pm von mir  

gruss,

wolfgang


----------



## homburger (1. September 2005)

> ich hab die tourdaten hochgeschoben, den link dazu gibts per pm von mir


Vielen, vielen Dank. 

Am liebsten würd ich mich jetzt ganz krank stellen und einfach nach Hause fahren. Dann auf´s Bike und das ganze nochmal.
Früher war das so einfach, da hat man einfach morgens etwas gehüstelt und schon gehörte der Tag dem Fernseher und nicht der Schule   

Naja, nur noch 6 Tage


----------



## Der Spanier (1. September 2005)

Servus!

Wieder vielen Dank für die tolle Führung   Das hat gestern super Spaß gemacht. Nächstes Mal müssen wir unserem Pannenkönig einen Preis geben: z.B einen goldenen bzw. DH Schlauch    
Meine Nacht-Tour bis Marmmorstein durch Kirdorf bis Bad Vilbel war auch sehr lüstig. Mit meinem sehr starkes Licht war beim kirdorfer Bach ohne einen Unfall zu fahren eine richtige Glücksache... tja, ich bin immer noch ein Glückskind  
Die komische geräusche Klonk-Klonk meines Fahrrads habe ich (hoffe ich) gelöst. Einige Schrauben der Kurbelwarnitur waren lose...ich habe alles sauber gemacht und wieder fest geschraubt, ich hoffe, dass dieser nervige Krach weg ist.
@Homburger: Falls du eine primitive "vorGPSzeit" Karte hast, schicke ich dir per PM die Beschreibung des Wegs. Das war meine erste Tour auf dem Taunus mit MAT und ich  habe sie gut bemerkt    
Die nächste zwei Wochen bin ich in Urlaub. Die sonnigen Strände von Thesaloniki warten auf mich. Mal sehen, ob ich ein Fahrrad ausleihen kann und  ein bisschen kucken, was da abgeht

Schöne Grüße

Ruben


----------



## homburger (1. September 2005)

@Der Spanier:
Danke nochmal  
Viel Spass im Urlaub!!! Übrigens wohne ich in Kirdorf- das nächste mal kann ich Dich bis dahin mitnehmen...


----------



## Stump1967 (1. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> und ausserdem haben wir auch wieder einen neuen pannenkönig
> 
> *herzlichen glückwunsch*
> von den 4 platte gestern gingen 3 alleine auf sein konto.



Hallo,

ja es war gestern mal wieder eine sehr nette Tour. Wirklich schade das ich mir die Trails nie richtig merken kann.

Hmm und ja vielen Dank auch an alle die mir mit Ihren Schläuchen geholfen haben und sorry für die vielen Pausen. Das war gestern wohl nicht mein Tag mit 3 Platten in einer Runde    

Ich werde wohl nächstes mal mit einem Rucksack voller Ersatzschläuche fahren müssen    

Jetzt habe ich aber auch die Latte ziemlich hoch gelegt, also versucht mich zu toppen   

Die nächsten zwei Wochen kann ich leider nicht, bin nicht im Lande.

Ich hoffe aber das das Wetter sich noch hält und ich in 3 Wochen wieder dabei bin.

Bis dann und Gruß,
Jens


----------



## homburger (1. September 2005)

Mach Dir mal keine Gedanken- Rekorde sind doch da um gebrochen zu werden   
Viel Spaß im Urlaub! (Warum fahren eigentlich alle dauernd in den Urlaub und ich hänge hier bei 30 Grad-Im Büro- rum?)

Vielleicht sollte man mal überlegen, diese Schlauchautomaten im Wald aufzustellen. Wäre doch viel sinnvoller...
Die könnte man doch zum Beispiel anstelle der Hochstände aufstellen.


----------



## laufand (1. September 2005)

@homburger: Die Idee mit dem Wiesentrail kam von Lupo 
Ein Schlauchautomat am Fuchstanz!!! Das wär doch was 
Ich kann das nächste mal auch ne Karte mitbringen und dann direkt im Anschluss mal kurz zeigen wo Ihr überhaupt langefahren seid 

@alle Urlauber (und das scheinen ja einige zu sein): Viel Spass und kommt gesund wieder zurück!!! 

@Lupo: Danke für den Track, muss ich mir auch mal anschauen...

Hinsichtlich der Odenwald-Tour:
Die findet jetzt am Sonntag statt:
Treffpunkt Seeheim-Jugenheim / Villa Journal. Startpunkt wird vermutlich auf 13:30 verschoben.
Die Parameter: ca. 45 km bei 1650 hm mit der Option ggf. etwas abzukürzen.
Geschwindigkeit dürfte etwas langsamer ausfallen als beim AW.
Die notwendigen Downhillfähigkeiten würde ich auch etwas unter denen bei den Afterwork-Touren ansiedeln.

Wer Interesse hat kann 
a) mir kurz ne PM schicken
b) sich über www.melibokus-biker.de anmelden und bei der Tour (Tourenguide: ray) eintragen.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. September 2005)

ich hab die schnauze voll   
offensichtlich ist alleine das mitlesen hier schon ansteckend. hatte heute auch einen platten. und das mitten im downhill vom kleinen feldberg zum fuxtanz, als es gerade anfing spaß zu machen   

ich wäre auch für einen schlauchomat am fuxtanz. vielleicht sollte man mal conti diesbezüglich anschreiben ...
in hofheim hängt so ein ding vor dem fahrrad freund. aber wer braucht sowas schon da unten, wenn es in den bergen um leben und tod geht   

kann es sein, dass mir heute einer von euch kurz vorm feldberg entgegen kam (mit freundin) ? homburger vielleicht ?
wollte erst anhalten und umdrehen, hab mich aber dann doch dem rausch der geschwindigkeit hingegeben   . und kurz drauf bekam ich die quittung mit dem platten   

ich war übrigens auch am mittwoch unterwegs. allerdings etwas später und schön in die nacht hinein.
es gibt nix besseres, als einen nightride bei 20 °C in kurzen klamotten


----------



## laufand (5. September 2005)

@wissefux:

Das ist der Grund, weshalb ich mich nur noch in der Gruppe in den Taunus traue: Diese Taunuswürmer sind in diesem Sommer so dermaßen gefräßig, dass in der Gruppe die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Platten zu bekommen viel kleiner ist   

Apropos Gruppe: Für nächsten Mi. habe ich wieder einen Eintrag ins LMB gestellt.
Aber wie's ausschaut werden wir den AW-Termin wohl bald aufs Wochenende verschieben müssen 

So long

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (5. September 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> Apropos Gruppe: Für nächsten Mi. habe ich wieder einen Eintrag ins LMB gestellt....


und schon eingetragen  aber 07:00 ist mir ehrlichgesagt etwas zu früh


----------



## radweghasser (5. September 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Gruppe: Für nächsten Mi. habe ich wieder einen Eintrag ins LMB gestellt.
> ...
> 
> So long
> ...



... Starttermin 7h morgens  Das ist natürlich auch eine Alternative zum Wochenende oder 'nem Night-Ride. Before-worken sozusagen, dann gibt es auch keinen Stress auf dem Parkplatz Hohemark. Ob ich allerdings um die frühe Stunde die Tour schon genießen kann, müßte man Mal probieren. Ich habe Zeit bis 9h  

Werner


----------



## homburger (5. September 2005)

Moin zusammen!

@Wissefux: Ja, dass war ich mit meiner Frau. Du warst ja mal wieder schnell unterwegs- hab Dich nur in verwischten Farben wahrgenommen   
Den Wolfgang hab ich später auch noch mit Anhang auf ein kurzes, sehr nettes, Pläuschchen getroffen. 
@Lupo: Seid Ihr denn noch bis zum Feldberg gefahren???

Wir sind nochmal die Tour vom Mittwoch gefahren und ich hab den gesamten Weg wieder gefunden   
Meine bessere Hälfte ist nicht einmal abgestiegen auf dem Weg hinauf, dass sei hier honorierender Weise nochmal festgehalten   
Überhaupt war das ein sehr sonniges Wochenende. Was ist denn aus eurer Tour vom Sonntag geworden?
@Laufand:
Ist das ernst gemeint mit 7:00 h ???

Gruss


Sven


----------



## blackbike__ (5. September 2005)

uuuups, schon 6 leute eingetragen, die freiwillig um 7 uhr morgens biken    ...nein, nein, ist nur ein versehen, da hat wohl einer heute morgen beim eintragen auf die uhr geschaut und einfach mal abgeschrieben was er da sah   , obwohl wäe ja mal ne interessante variante und so schön hell


----------



## Sakir (5. September 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> uuuups, schon 6 leute eingetragen, die freiwillig um 7 uhr morgens biken


das schau ich mir doch mal an, wie ihr total verpennt die weisse mauer fahrt *bg*

Michael


----------



## blackbike__ (5. September 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> das schau ich mir doch mal an, wie ihr total verpennt die weisse mauer fahrt *bg*
> 
> Michael



klar, augen zu (wer kriegt die um die uhrzeit schon auf?) , von was nettem träumen und man kommt garantiert schneller als einem lieb ist ganz von selbst unten an    

und vergiss den fotoapparat nicht   , aber diesmal solange stehen bleiben, bis auch die letzte schnecke noch vorbeigekrochen ist


----------



## laufand (5. September 2005)

Uuuups, kleiner Fehler meinerseits    ist schon korrigiert!!! 

Wollte doch mal testen, wer sichs um die Uhrzeit schon zutraut 

Unsere Odenwald-Tour wurde verschoben auf So. War aber sehr schön. Gerade die Bergabstücke    Im Felsenmehr war für mich fast alles fahrbar 
Am Sa. waren wir kurzfristig mit den "Beinharten" Bikern aus Wiesbaden unterweg. Auch sehr nett...

@homburger: Warum bringst Du Deine bessere Hälfte denn nicht mal zum AW mit??? Tempo zu schnell??? Dann manchen wir's langsamer...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (5. September 2005)

@Laufand:
ich glaube, dass ist dann doch noch etwas zu schnell. sie hat ja 5 wochen nix machen können wegen einer gehirnerschütterung und die bergabstücke sind doch noch etwas zu kernig. aber wir arbeiten dran   

habt ihr denn am nächsten wochenende was vor? da habe ich eigentlich mal eine kleine tour geplant, die mich auf den odenwld marathon vorbereitet...

mir schwebt da was von saalburg-hohemark-feldberg-saalburg, oder so, vor!
oder auch ganz wo anders...


----------



## Sakir (5. September 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> aber diesmal solange stehen bleiben, bis auch die letzte schnecke noch vorbeigekrochen ist


ja ja jaaaaaaaa ich weiss.....   
dachte nur.... naja.... ausrede....   
beim nächsten mal     

Michael


----------



## hardun (5. September 2005)

Na, dann war wohl am Samstag das halbe Afterwork-Team unterwegs. 

Ich hatte mir auch die Strecke vom letzten Mittwoch noch mal vorgenommen, war allerdings nicht ganz so schön, da auf den Trails der eine oder andere Wanderer unterwegs war. 
Und irgendwie macht der Trail durch die Wiese eben doch nur mit einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit Spaß. Also, zwischendrinn immer wieder angehalten und auf freie Strecke gewartet. Aber was soll's, dafür habe ich mich dann in Königstein verfahren ;-)

Bis Mittwoch dann,
Jo


----------



## m.a.t. (5. September 2005)

Bei so einer before work Aktion 7:00 Uhr wäre ich glatt dabei. Hab das dieses Jahr schon n paar mal praktiziert. Feldberg auf nüchternem Magen hat was   Um die Uhrzeit gibt es auch garantiert keine störenden Wanderer.

Mit Mittwoch weiss ich noch nicht, würde gern mal wieder mitfahren. Aber morgen beginnt bei mir ein neues Projekt bei einem neuen Kunden, mal sehen, wie die Arbeitszeiten da sind.

Ich wollte übrigens am Samstag eine Tour im Spessart über den Eselsweg machen. Bin letzte Woche schon die Birkenhainer Str. abgefahren, war schön. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## lokalhorst (5. September 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich lebe noch und wollte mich mal wieder melden: 

Meine Kollegen haben mich gezwungen hier mitzumachen:  
www.lion-team-challenge.de

Da benötige ich ein wenig spezifisches Training (ich war am Sa joggen und kann heute noch nicht wieder laufen...)  
Nach diesem Termin bin ich dann wieder bereit für nur MTB.   

Und immer eine handbreit Dreck unter dem Stollen...

Gruß
C.A.


----------



## laufand (6. September 2005)

Hi Jungs,

@homburger: am kommenden WE haben wir beim Plettenberg-Marathon schon eine andere Art der OBM Vorbereitung im Sinn 
Das sind immerhin die diesjährigen Vereinsmeisterschaften des IBC DIMB Racing Teams  

@lokalhorst: Viel Spass und viel Erfolg!!! Musst unbedingt mal berichten... 

Bis morgen...

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmey (6. September 2005)

Hey Leute...
ich mhab mal ne andere Frage:
Kennt jemand von euch eine Firma/Laden im Homhurger Umkreis, die etwas mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat?

Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Praktikumsplatz!

Wäre dankbar für Ideen...

Grüße Tim


----------



## homburger (6. September 2005)

@Laufand: Zwei Marathons hintereinander? An so was wage ich mich mal im nächsten Jahr, wenn überhaupt...
Aber selbstverständlich gebührt euch meine vollste Anerkennung und tiefer Respekt   
@Timmey: Das kommt ganz darauf an was Du so machen willst. Bikeshops wären ja genügend vorhanden. In HG gibt´s z.B. Denfeld, die sind recht groß und auch sehr nett. Dann hätten wir da noch Snow & Bike Action, etwas kleiner aber auch nett und gut sortiert.
Das wäre dann der Kaufmännische bzw. Mechanische bereich.
Fusion haben ihren Sitz in Rodgau,
Storck in Bad Camberg und Rotwild sitzen auch hier irgendwo (der Server spinnt wohl gerade). Da musst Du dann noch ein wenig fahren. Ich glaube die sitzen so im Einzug um 30 Kilometer- gute Trainingsstrecke   Rotwild bietet auch gerade mit dem Frauenhofer in Darmstadt eine Studienarbeit an. Da kriegste ein verkabeltes Hardtail und mußt damit fahren um anschließend die Meßergebnisse auszuwerten- gegen Bezahlung natürlich. Schrecklicher Job, ich weiß...

Fällt sonst noch wem etwas ein?


----------



## timmey (6. September 2005)

Hey danke für die Tipps werde bald mal nen paar Bewerbungen losschcken aber im mom warte ich noch auf Antworten aus Webdesign Studios...mal sehen...

Aber die 30km um Bad Homburg werd ich wohl mit den öffentlichen nehmen da es 1. im januar ist (ich weis kein grund) und 2. ich in Karben wohne..aber bei uns in der Gegend gibts garnix...

Grüße Tim


----------



## homburger (7. September 2005)

Voll still hier...


Was für´n geiles Wetter! 

...noch 2,5 Std.


----------



## yakko (7. September 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Voll still hier...
> 
> 
> Was für´n geiles Wetter!
> ...



Ich ahne schon wieder, dass ich nicht von Arbeit wegkomme - also nicht auf mich warten, falls ich mich nicht per Handy melde dass ich mal wieder spät dran bin.

René


----------



## Stump1967 (7. September 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Voll still hier...
> 
> 
> Was für´n geiles Wetter!
> ...


So ein mißt das ich heute nicht konnte.    

Mal eine Frage, fährt jemand am Samstag ne Tour im Taunus? Hoffe das Wetter bleibt stabil.

Bis dann. Gruß Jens


----------



## homburger (8. September 2005)

Bin noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich am Samstag fahre. Vielleicht gehe ich auch mal wieder auf´s Rennrad!? Ich kann ja kurz vorher bescheid sagen.

Mann, das war gestern aber mal ´ne komische Tour. Die Schmerzen meines Abflugs von gestern kommen langsam durch. Am Anfang habe ich gedacht ich könnte den ziehenden Schmerz in der Wade wegdehnen und dabei viel mir dann die blaue Beule auf... Naja, so schlimm wie beim Laufand war´s ja nicht! Sonst noch jemand heute schmerzen???   
Ich jedenfalls werde die abendlichen Ausfahrten vermissen und deshalb fange ich auch jetzt gleich an mir ´ne Lampe zu bauen   
Hab mir gerade beim Tengelmann vorerst für die Fahrten zur Arbeit ein Set für 5,99 gegönnt- KAPUTT   

Gruss

Sven


----------



## radweghasser (8. September 2005)

Morgen zusammen,

ja, die Tour war schon anders als sonst: Stürze, Platten sowie Mitfahrerschwund und HM-Vernichtung auf FABs. War aber trotzdem froh dabei gewesen zu sein. Sorry nochmal, dass ich mich gestern bisserl mit der Zeit verschätzt hatte und ihr nicht zeitig losfahren konntet. Und das bei der einsetzenden Dunkelheit am Ende, bei der man dann nur noch auf Gehör fährt.  

Als kleine Entschädigung und für Homburger ne Anregung zum Üben, hier ein Link zu nem lustigen Video.  

@Verletzten: schnelle Regeneration! 

Ciao
Werner


----------



## laufand (8. September 2005)

Hi AWler,

sorry für meine 2 Platten. Diesmal war ich die große Bremse 
Bei mir ist zum Glück primär nur etwas Tapete runter. Hätte schlimmer kommen können.

@radweghasser: Kein Problem, wir fahren ja immer einfach gegen 5 nach los...

@homburger: ich werde nächste Woche mal meine Flutlichtanlage mitbringen. Da kannst Du ja mal schauen 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (8. September 2005)

Mann, was für´n krasser Typ. Das sind doch bestimmt hundert Meter   
Ob der das bei mir abgeschaut hat   Wohl eher nicht...
Macht aber wirklich viel Spaß und klappt besser als Wheelies, da fall ich immer um  
Ich hab hier auch noch was feines- für alle die ob der anstehenden Wahl noch einige wichtige politische Fragen beantwortet haben möchten  

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (8. September 2005)

@Laufand:
Das wär toll!!! Ich hab gerade meine Teile bestellt, wenn sie bis dahin fertig ist (was ich bezweifle, denn ich bin ein ausgesprochener Elektrokrüppel) probier ich sie dann gleich auch mal aus  


Hoffentlich fackelt mir nicht die Hütte ab


----------



## homburger (12. September 2005)

Erster   

AWB


----------



## hardun (12. September 2005)

Zweiter...


----------



## laufand (12. September 2005)

So, jetzt mach ich das aber auch noch mal offiziell 

Also das voraussichtlich letzte nicht Night-Ride-Afterworken findet wie gewohnt am Mittwoch statt: 
Einfach hier eintragen.

Ach ja: Ich werde sicherheitshalber mal etwas Flutlicht mitnehmen. Nicht, dass wir aufgrund von Guide-spezifischen Gründen (  musste die ganze Woche Platten flicken  ) wieder in der Dunkelheit den Trail nach Hause finden müssen 

Ich seh Euch,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (13. September 2005)

...und meine Lampe funktioniert!!!
Naja, jedenfalls manchmal... Hab schon 5 Sicherungen verbraten und irgendwie hat sie nen Wackler  
War das bei euch am Anfang sofort perfekt? Ich glaub ich muss doch mal etwas mehr löten und etwas weniger kleben   
Bis Morgen

Sven


----------



## lokalhorst (13. September 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt mach ich das aber auch noch mal offiziell
> 
> Also das voraussichtlich letzte nicht Night-Ride-Afterworken findet wie gewohnt am Mittwoch statt:
> Einfach hier eintragen.



Tja der Wettkampf am WOEN war zuviel! Ich liege jetzt flach, so dass ich jetzt die letzte Ausfahrt (ohne Flutlicht) verpaßen werde. 



			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: Ich werde sicherheitshalber mal etwas Flutlicht mitnehmen. Nicht, dass wir aufgrund von Guide-spezifischen Gründen (  musste die ganze Woche Platten flicken  ) wieder in der Dunkelheit den Trail nach Hause finden müssen
> 
> Ich seh Euch,
> 
> Andreas



Vielleicht sollten wir neben Helmpflicht auch DH-Reifenpflicht einführen. 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## kryp (13. September 2005)

Ups, wollte mich nachträglich mal entschuldigen das ich verschwunden bin. Hatte einen Platten und ihr ward gerade so schön am losradelln. Habe zwar noch etwas hinterhergeschrien aber mir wars dann auch ganz recht das ihr allein weiter seit. Das hat mir die Möglichkeit gegeben mich nochmal auf mich selbst zu besinnen und den Tanus etwas kennen zu lernen.
Ich merk halt auch das ich doch umbedingt SPD-Schuhe brauch weil ohne ist irgendwie ansträngend.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja diesen Mi. den Anschluss nicht zu verlieren. Hoffe das das Wetter noch so bleibt.


kryp/claudius


----------



## homburger (13. September 2005)

Oh Mann, ja klar, das Rennen.   
Wie unhöflich von mir!!! Seid ihr denn alle noch heil? Wer war denn alles dabei und vor allem, wer konnte das rote, schnelle Specialized Hardtail überholen???


----------



## timmey (13. September 2005)

Fals nichts dazwischen kommt wüd ich morgen gerne au mitfahren...

@ Spanier: Kommst du morgen auch mit un mir welchem Zug fährst du?
WÜrde nämlich wenn dass auch mit dem Zug kommen!

Gruß Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (14. September 2005)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

wo fang ich denn an??
@timmey: Glaube der Spannier ist zur Zeit in Urlaub...

@homburger: Also so komfortable Sachen wie Sicherungen habe ich nicht eingebaut. Dafür hats schon auch mal etwas gebizzelt und ich musste eine Buchse ersetzen  
Das Rennen in Plettenberg lieft gut, werde nachher beim AW mal etwas über Matsch, mich überholende Team-Members  und Bahnschranken berichten ...

@lokalhorst: Wie liefs denn bei Dir??? Liegst Du immer noch komatös im Bett??? 

@lupo: Danke fürs ovl hat bestenst funktioniert...


So, der Akku ist sicherheitshalber geladen. Das AW kann kommen.
Aber was muss ich sehen??? Nur 4 Anmeldungen???   Na vielleicht traut sich der eine oder andere noch 

CU later

Andreas


----------



## timmey (14. September 2005)

Achso ok...meint ihr das Wetter hält sich bis heute Abend...?


----------



## hardun (14. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
so wie es aussieht lässt mich die Arbeit heute Abend früh genug raus, sonst hätte ich auch noch absagen müssen.

Meine selbstgebaute Lampe ist als Prototyp gestern fertig geworden. 
Resultat: Das Teil sieht noch furchtbar aus (wird noch lackiert) und ich bin fast blind. So 'ne Halogenlampe kann ganz schön hell sein...

Bis später,
Jo


----------



## homburger (14. September 2005)

> ...lässt mich die Arbeit heute Abend früh genug raus, sonst hätte ich auch noch absagen müssen.


Also, wegen uns hättest Du die Arbeit ruhig absagen können   

Laufand: Bin schon gespannt auf die Rennberichte  
->Der Babu kommt übrigens auch noch.

Hoffe, meine Lampe hält...


----------



## timmey (14. September 2005)

Also ich fahre nicht mir sonst wär ich net nch hier (scheise) hab mich grad hingelegt und verschlafen!


----------



## Stump1967 (16. September 2005)

Hallo @all,

soll es jetzt wirklich schon gewesen sein mit dem AWB    
Ich muß doch noch 2 Schläuche zurück geben  

Wenn es schon zu dunkel wird mit dem Biken, wie wäre es denn jetzt mit einem AWL?? (After Work Laufen)  

Sonst weiß ich gar nicht was ich Mittwoch abend machen soll    

Also rafft euch auf zum AWL.

Ich bin auch ab nächste Woche wieder im Lande zum mitlaufen.

Also bis die Tage,
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (16. September 2005)

AWL ist ´ne gute Sache  
Ich glaube nur die nächsten zwei Wochen wird das nix, hab das Gefühl ich werde krank   Bin außerdem nächste Woche noch im Urlaub.
Grundsätzlich spricht doch aber auch nichts gegen ein paar Nightrides, oder?
Solang es noch nicht unter 10 Grad ist, kann man das Laufen noch etwas hinaus zögern finde ich


----------



## lokalhorst (17. September 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> @lokalhorst: Wie liefs denn bei Dir??? Liegst Du immer noch komatös im Bett???
> Andreas


Tach auch,
Ich bin jetzt wieder so halbwegs fit. Da ich aber so lange krank war, darf ich die Arbeit heute nachholen (SA.....) Aber zum Glück fällt mir auch sonst nix ein, was ich heute so unternehmen könnte 
Selbst Schuld wenn man an so einem Triathlon teilnimmt und dabei auch noch von so einem Triathlon-bike angefixt wird (eine Kollege hat mir sein Speedmax Three von Canyon geliehen )  Hat mal jemand 2500  über
Beim Schwimmen sich den Tod holt, ja und Laufen war eh nicht meine Stärke
Die Ergebnisse gibt es unter: 
http://www.lion-team-challenge.de/ergebnisse.html und wir sind auf dem 9.Platz gelandet. In der Gesamtwertung bin ich so ziemlich genau in der Mitte gelandet. Es war eine tolle Erfahrung und wenn ich die 4. Disziplin (umziehen) noch bessser hinbekomme, dann ist das ganz gut. Beim nächsten Triathlon bin ich wieder dabei. 
Nächste Woche Mi muß ich dann Kart fahren und Alkohol trinken, so dass ich wieder nicht dabei bin. Aber ich werde mal fürs WOEn eine Tour reinstellen

Gruß und immer eine Handbreit Dreck unter dem Stollen
Horst


----------



## caroka (17. September 2005)

Stump1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @all,
> 
> soll es jetzt wirklich schon gewesen sein mit dem AWB
> Ich muß doch noch 2 Schläuche zurück geben
> ...




Wo trefft Ihr Euch denn, wenn Ihr Laufen geht? 
Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch wieder damit anfangen, wenn es früher dunkel wird. Oder wollt Ihr lieber unter Euch bleiben? Ist auch OK.

Grüße Caroka


----------



## Google (17. September 2005)

Gude Jungs

Tja.....erst heute sind neue Buchsen in den Hinterbau meines Univegas gekommen...Jetzt ist es zu spät für AWB  Und so richtig stimmts mit dem Bike immer noch nicht. Da wird wohl demnächst ein gescheites Bike fällig. Demnächst heisst allerdings in 6 Monaten bis 2 Jahre....  Schauen wir mal.

Noch was in eigener Sache. So gegen Ende Oktober werd ich regelmässig einmal unter der Woche einen Nightride anbieten. Einige von Euch sind ja nicht soooo weit weg von Hanau. Im Touren rund um Hanau-Thread fahren wir dann schon das dritte Jahr Jahren die B-Tour (Barbarossatour), angefangen in Groß-Auheim über die Barbarossaquelle in Oberrodenbach mit Abstechern zum Buchberg oder zum Hahnenkamm. Man braucht natürlich gutes Licht, weil wir erst so gegen 18:00 - 18:30 unsere Tour beginnen und diese ausnahmslos im Dunkeln gefahren wird (Das fetzt sag ich Euch  ). Das Tempo ist nicht schneller als beim AWB, so 2 - 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit muß man einplanen. Höhenmeter werdens eher ein bisschen weniger als im Taunus. Das ganze geht natürlich wegen der Sicherheit eher über Forstautobahnen, meist werden Trails dann eher uphillmäßig genommen. Aber täuscht Euch mal nicht. Bei den Touren  gibts immer wieder mal einige Überraschungen...Sowohl Up- als auch Downhill   Vielleicht habt Ihr ja mal Lust vorbei zu kommen  Jedenfalls gibts das Angebot, wenn keine Krankheit (oder auch mal selten Unlust), etc. dazwischen kommen den ganzen Winter über, dass man nicht einrostet Apropos Winter: Wenns richtig kalt wird, gibts nach der Tour ein Schluck Glühwein im Angebot  

Ich werd wenns los geht, Euch auf alle Fälle nochmal im Thread informieren. Die Tour wird wohl meist Dienstags oder Donnerstags angeboten.

Den Lupo kennt Ihr ja schon von seinen regelmäßigen Teilnahmen beim AWB. Der Gute wird auch ne B-Tour,noch eher in Eurer Nähe anbieten   Die heisst dann aber Bierhannestour und nicht Barbarossatour  Beidiesem Nightride werd ich auch öfters dabei sein.Wenn es soweit ist wird er sicherlich auch nochmal was dazu schreiben. 

Falls Ich Euch nicht mehr sehe dieses Jahr, dann wünsch ich Euch jedenfalls schon mal viel Spass beim "AWL" und das Ihr mir noch ab und an im Herbst/Winter biken geht und nicht so sehr einrostet....Ach..und frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch  

Google


----------



## homburger (22. September 2005)

unser awb thread versinkt so langsam im untergrund. wie schade   
@laufand: ward ihr beim odenwald marathon? bin doch noch pünktlich krank geworden  öfter mal was neues...
naja, ich glaube diese bikepause tut mir mal ganz gut. nächste woche bin ich erstmal im urlaub und danach geht´s weiter. wie sieht es denn mit euch anderen so aus? ist laufen einmal die woche keine alternative; neben ein paar gelegentlichen nightrides natürlich?  
wär doch schade, wenn man sich erst wieder im frühling sieht! ausserdem baue ich gerade an einer neuen Lampe- macht ja keinen spaß, wenn man nirgendwo damit angeben kann  
schreibt doch mal ein bisschen was...

bis später

sven


----------



## lokalhorst (22. September 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> unser awb thread versinkt so langsam im untergrund. wie schade
> @laufand: ward ihr beim odenwald marathon? bin doch noch pünktlich krank geworden  öfter mal was neues...
> naja, ich glaube diese bikepause tut mir mal ganz gut. nächste woche bin ich erstmal im urlaub und danach geht´s weiter. wie sieht es denn mit euch anderen so aus? ist laufen einmal die woche keine alternative; neben ein paar gelegentlichen nightrides natürlich?
> wär doch schade, wenn man sich erst wieder im frühling sieht! ausserdem baue ich gerade an einer neuen Lampe- macht ja keinen spaß, wenn man nirgendwo damit angeben kann
> ...



Na dann schreibe ich mal was! Wir können uns schon am So sehen, da:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1350

Allgemein mal die Frage: Wer hat denn Lust am AWWB(After Workweekbiken)? 
So allgemein scheit mir eine Terminverschiebung auf das WoEn doch ganz passabel, gell?

Jetzt könnte man noch drüber diskutieren, ob der So Morgen so geeignet ist wegen Alkahol am Vorabend und so! 

Ich werde meist sowieso am WoEn fahren und stelle die Touren dann einfach rein. Diese Woche wohl noch ohne meine Kuh, da so ein Kona-Schaltauge doch länger als 4 Wochen dauert.   
Kennt ihr noch Läden die sowas auf Lager haben könnnten?

Gruß und vielleicht bis So

Horst


----------



## Lupo (22. September 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> N...
> Allgemein mal die Frage: Wer hat denn Lust am AWWB(After Workweekbiken)?
> So allgemein scheit mir eine Terminverschiebung auf das WoEn doch ganz passabel, gell?...


ich wollte grad fürn samstag nachmittag ne tour posten aber nachdem ich horst seine tour am so. entdeckt hab schliess ich mich da an


----------



## lokalhorst (22. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte grad fürn samstag nachmittag ne tour posten aber nachdem ich horst seine tour am so. entdeckt hab schliess ich mich da an




Wo leigt denn die Präferenz? Samstag oder Sonntag? Jeder hat eine Erst-Stimme und eine Zweit-Stimme! Nein besser nicht, sonst haben wir da wieder so ein Komisches Ergebnis wie am letzten WoEn....

Gruß


----------



## Lupo (22. September 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Wo leigt denn die Präferenz? Samstag oder Sonntag? ...
> 
> Gruß


samstags sind halt weniger fussgänger...


----------



## Der Spanier (22. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach meiner 2 Wochen Urlaub bin ich wieder in Äppelwoi Metropole    Tja, das fettige griechische Essen und das Herumhängen am Strand haben meine Form völlig zerstört   (wo ist diese schöne Zeit bei Biebergrund-Marathon   )
AWWB finde ich sehr gut, obwohl bis mitte Oktober keine Freizeit am Wochenende habe. Samstags wäre für mich besser.
Über AW Laufen: Ich glaube, es ist besser für euch, dass ich nicht mitmache. Mit meiner Blitz-schnell 5:30 pro Km Geschwindigkeit wäre ich eine richtige Spaßbremse   

Ich finde immer noch die Sache mit dem Night-Ride sehr anziehnd. Übrigens bäuchte ich ein besseres Licht als meine aktuelle Alibi-Beleuchtung. 
@Lupo: Du sagtest, dass du einiges zu Hause hattest. Wolltest du sie verkaufen oder konnte ich sie ausprobieren (Es gibt gearade bei HS Bike-Disscount verschiedene Modelle Sigma Mirage im Angebot)
Schöne Grüße und hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (22. September 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Lupo: Du sagtest, dass du einiges zu Hause hattest. Wolltest du sie verkaufen oder konnte ich sie ausprobieren (Es gibt gearade bei HS Bike-Disscount verschiedene Modelle Sigma Mirage im Angebot)
> Schöne Grüße und hoffentlich bis bald...


nee, verkaufen is nicht. ich brauch die noch für verschiedene nightrides und das da 
aber testen kannst sie schon mal


----------



## timmey (22. September 2005)

Ich wär für ein AWWB!
Wann is mir eigentlich egal...ich guck halt ob ich dann zeit hab aber grundsätzlich ginge bei mir beides...
Ich kann aber für dieses WE noch nich 100% zusagen...

Gruß Tim


----------



## blackbike__ (22. September 2005)

AWWB ist schon mal gut   , dieses we sind wir aber leider nicht dabei, werden uns in heidelberg auf nem 40. geburtstag rumtreiben und das ganze dann vielleicht noch mit ner kleinen odenwald-tour kombinieren   

vielleicht gibt's ja nächste woche auch nen kleinen nightride im taunus oder hier im flachland..., bin lampentechnisch aber auch noch nicht weiter als letzte woche, aber bei soviel männlichen beschützern   

@homburger: wir lagen ebenfalls mit fieber, schnupfen, gliederschmerzen ...also das volle programm...darnieder, nix mit odenwaldmarathon    und dabei find ich die strecke echt soooo schön und es war ohnehin der letzte mara für dieses jagr und jetzt heissts wieder ein halbes jahr warten   

bis denn dann bald im dunkeln oder wie auch immer


----------



## m.a.t. (22. September 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Wo leigt denn die Präferenz? Samstag oder Sonntag? Jeder hat eine Erst-Stimme und eine Zweit-Stimme!


Ja besser wär halt Samstag, weil Sonntag ist ne CTF in Oberstedten und eine in Neuses/Freigericht


----------



## powderfan (22. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Samstag wäre ich auch dabei.
Wo solls denn hingehen?

Gruss Michael


----------



## Der Spanier (23. September 2005)

@Lupo: Danke für das Angebot  .  Mal sehen, wenn ich Zeit finden kann   

Schöne Grüße

Ruben


----------



## homburger (23. September 2005)

leider bin ich jetzt erstmal ´ne woche weg...
freu mich aber schon auf die nächsten ausritte  
euch viel spass beim biken!
@laufand und blackbike
gute besserung, wenn die nicht schon eingetreten ist  

bis später

sven


----------



## Lupo (24. September 2005)

hi @ all,
hab heut gesehn dass bei königstein morgen ein volkslauf stattfindent. zwischen falkenstein und hohemark liegen auch schon überall sperrbänder rum. *falls jemand infos über den streckenverlauf hat kann ers ja hier posten*, sonst sollten wir das bei der streckenplanung berücksichtigen.

wolfgang


----------



## lokalhorst (25. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hi @ all,
> hab heut gesehn dass bei königstein morgen ein volkslauf stattfindent. zwischen falkenstein und hohemark liegen auch schon überall sperrbänder rum. *falls jemand infos über den streckenverlauf hat kann ers ja hier posten*, sonst sollten wir das bei der streckenplanung berücksichtigen.
> 
> wolfgang



Diese komischen Bänder habe ich gestern auch gesehen. Ich google mal

Jetzt habe ich bereits gegoogled:

http://www.mtv-kronberg.de/templates/php/text.php?ar=2/6

bis nachher

Gruß
c.a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (27. September 2005)

Liebe Afterworker,

die Abende werden dunkler und dunkler  aber ein bisserl biken muss doch sein:

Blackbike und ich wollen morgen Abend ab 18:00 Uhr hier im flachen Land (Neu-Isenburg) so eine Rollrunde von ca. 2h einlegen.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat mitzurollen, bitte um kurze Nachricht. Dann würde ich einen Treffpunkt festlegen (z.B. Bahnhof Neu-Isenburg).

Demnächst wirds auch sicherlich wieder mal einen AW-Nightride geben 

An den kommenden Wochenenden sind wir leider etwas verplant 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## lokalhorst (27. September 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Afterworker,
> 
> die Abende werden dunkler und dunkler  aber ein bisserl biken muss doch sein:
> 
> ...



Ich bin heute in Karlsruhe um mich für einen Segetörn einzutrinken   , so dass ich leider nicht dabei sein kann. Aber sonst wäre es ja ganz in der Nähe und ich bin gerne dabei, wenn ich nicht gerade trinke oder segel oder schwimme oder oder oder
Achja die die nicht gerade mit Lupo unterwegs sind oder segeln oder schwimmen, ich habe diesmal auf mehrfachen Wunsch eine Tour für Sa eingetragen.   
Gruß
c.a.


----------



## Lupo (27. September 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn jemand Interesse hat mitzurollen, bitte um kurze Nachricht. Dann würde ich einen Treffpunkt festlegen (z.B. Bahnhof Neu-Isenburg)....


wir sind dabei  und kommen mim bike nach NI. also gib ma nen treffpunkt bekannt.
übrigens wärs schön wenn wir dann erdi & co aufgabeln könnten falls das in dein streckenplan passt  

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## laufand (27. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind dabei  und kommen mim bike nach NI. also gib ma nen treffpunkt bekannt.
> übrigens wärs schön wenn wir dann erdi & co aufgabeln könnten falls das in dein streckenplan passt
> 
> gruss, wolfgang



Wenn ich recht informiert bin radeln Erdi & co um Dietzenbach zum.
Dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns z.B. an der Autobahnmeisterei Gravenbruch an der B459 treffen (z.B. 18:15). Da könntet Ihr gut über die Rosenhöhe nach Gravenbruch kommen. Im Anschluss könnte man gemeinsam nach Dietzenbach Steinberg fahren und Erdi & co z.B. Ecke Hauptstr. / Waldstraße aufgabeln (gegen 18:30) ...

Und dann schaun wir mal wohin es uns verschlägt 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (27. September 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich recht informiert bin radeln Erdi & co um Dietzenbach zum.
> Dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns z.B. an der Autobahnmeisterei Gravenbruch an der B459 treffen (z.B. 18:15). Da könntet Ihr gut über die Rosenhöhe nach Gravenbruch kommen. Im Anschluss könnte man gemeinsam nach Dietzenbach Steinberg fahren und Erdi & co z.B. Ecke Hauptstr. / Waldstraße aufgabeln (gegen 18:30) ...
> 
> Und dann schaun wir mal wohin es uns verschlägt
> ...


ok, das finde ich. dann können wir weiter nach dtz. zum ex toom und erdi aufgabeln, ist aber net vor 19.00 möglich. 

wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ok, das finde ich. dann können wir weiter nach dtz. zum ex toom und erdi aufgabeln, ist aber net vor 19.00 möglich.
> 
> wolfgang


nun, dann werd ich mich auch mal lang machen und sehen, dass ich 18:45 beim ex Toom bin.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (28. September 2005)

Alles klar,

@Lupo: hast im Notfall ja meine Handy-Nummer.

Wollen wir nur hoffen, dass das Wetter noch etwas besser wird 

@Lokalhorst: Vielleicht klappts ja das nächste mal...

CU

Andreas


----------



## Andreas (28. September 2005)

Hallo, 

hier ist co   

Ich bin dann auch um 18:45 h am ex Toom.


----------



## Lupo (28. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich bin dann auch um 18:45 h am ex Toom.


wir leider nicht  mangels fahrbarem untersatz  

ich wünsch euch viel spass,

der traurige wolfgang


----------



## laufand (28. September 2005)

@Lupo: Schade, was isn los mit Deinem Rädchen???

@Erdi + Andreas: Schätze der Ex-Toom ist an der Offenbacher Ecke Velizy-Str.??? Zumindest war da mal ein Toom. Gibts den nicht mehr???   
Na Blackbike und ich werden gegen 18:45 Uhr eintrudeln.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Andreas (28. September 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: Schade, was isn los mit Deinem Rädchen???
> 
> @Erdi + Andreas: Schätze der Ex-Toom ist an der Offenbacher Ecke Velizy-Str.??? Zumindest war da mal ein Toom. Gibts den nicht mehr???
> Na Blackbike und ich werden gegen 18:45 Uhr eintrudeln.
> ...



Das es ein ex-Toom ist, habe ich auch noch nicht mitbekommen.
Also dort auf dem Parkplatz. Bis dann.

@Lupo: Wenn's wieder Dein Schaltauge sein sollte: Night Rides koennt ihr auch
mit Euren alten Raedern fahren.


----------



## Lupo (28. September 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @Lupo: Wenn's wieder Dein Schaltauge sein sollte: Night Rides koennt ihr auch
> mit Euren alten Raedern fahren.


nee, diesmal isses net das schaltauge  aber ich will endlich mal die nokons eingebaut haben und weil ich heute eigentlich was anderes vor hatte hab ich günter bis donnerstag dafür zeit gelassen, selber schuld   und wegen der rockies....ich fahr doch mit 1,25er asphaltscheidern keine nightrides in gegenden wo der binselberg ruft


----------



## Erdi01 (28. September 2005)

JA, seid 31. Juli ist es ein Ex Toom. 

NEIN, Binselberg hatte ich bislang noch nicht daran gedacht. Habe doch nur einen NiPack dabei und nicht den Großen Akku  

Erdi01


----------



## Lupo (11. Oktober 2005)

hohoho....
ich denke es wird zeit den thread hier vorm einschlafen zu bewahren.  
für donnerstag ist der hier geplant: nightride 
und wer es gern trailiger und bei tageslicht mag kann sich hier anschliessen: taunustour

grüsse,
wolfgang


----------



## laufand (12. Oktober 2005)

Heh Lupo,

klasse Idee!!!
Ich bin am Samstag mit dabei. 
Mit Donnerstag klappts leider nicht, aber demnächst werden wir hier auch mal wieder unter der Woche was anbieten...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Milass (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Komme morgen auch, bringe noch jemanden mit   

Sagt mir noch gleich jemand den genauen Treffpunkt?
Treffen wir uns da, wo die gelbe Brücke ist und die Endstation von der u3?

Gruss

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (14. Oktober 2005)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Komme morgen auch, bringe noch jemanden mit
> 
> ...


uiiii  das wird ja ne richtig grosse sache morgen    unser treffpunkt   ist am eingang zum waldparkplatz gleich rechts an der orientierungstafel.


----------



## Milass (15. Oktober 2005)

Was nehmt ihr denn mit zum Anziehen? Kurze Hose? Jacke?


----------



## hardun (15. Oktober 2005)

Ich komme auch mit.

Eine Windjacke packe ich auf jeden Fall ein, das Wetter wird zwar schön aber 
nur um die 15 °C, da wird es auf den Bergen doch etwas frisch ;-)

Bis später,
Jo


----------



## Milass (15. Oktober 2005)

War ne klasse Tour heut, bis auf den Vorfall mit dem Rucksack   
Hoffe ich war euch nich allzu lahm, und es euch auch spass gemacht hat   

Gern wieder, gruss

Micha


----------



## andy1 (15. Oktober 2005)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> War ne klasse Tour heut, bis auf den Vorfall mit dem Rucksack
> Hoffe ich war euch nich allzu lahm, und es euch auch spass gemacht hat
> 
> Gern wieder, gruss
> ...


Ja - Mist. Meine Freundin sagt: Hauptsache der Kopp ist festgewachsen... 
War schon ein netter Schreck, brauche das Zeugs doch noch!

Die Tour war sonst echt klasse - da komme ich gerne wieder...
Natürlich mit dem Retrorad 

Bilder kommen dann mal in über einer Woche rein da ich die Bilder dann erst auslesen kann


----------



## lokalhorst (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

eine Wooche Segeln und ich bin so erholt wie nie, da wird es Zeit für ein bisschen Keulerei. Mein Konaschaltauge ist jetzt da (6 wochen ist Rekord). Ich habe jetzt auch eine Sigma Evo, so dass ich auch mal bei einem night-ride mitradeln könnte. 

@Lupo/Laufand: Stellt einer von Euch eine Tour für das nächste WOEN rein? Ich muß mal wieder radeln...

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Lupo (16. Oktober 2005)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hoffe ich war euch nich allzu lahm, ....
> Micha


überhaupt net micha, warst doch gut dabei  . schliesslich wars ja auch als gemütliche tour gepostet und net als uphill-race  

*nächstes we*: ich bin mir noch net sicher ob ich hier bin. bei extrem schöner wetterlage ziehts mich vllt noch mal in den odenwald. daher wärs besser wenn lokalhorst oder laufand ne tour posten. 

wolfgang


----------



## laufand (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi Jungs + Mädels,

habe für kommenden Samstag mal wieder was ins LMB gestellt.
Aber Achtung: Ist ne langsame Tour!!! Somit auch Freundinen-geeignet  

Und für die weitere Planung:
Der Klassiker ist zurück: Am 26.10. gibts um 18:00 Uhr mal wieder ein AW .
Allerdings deutlich entschärft, in der Dunkelheit werden fast ausschließlich Forstautobahnen befahren...

Wollen wir doch mal wieder etwas Schwung in den Thread bringen 

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (17. Oktober 2005)

tag zusammen.
langsame touren hören sich doch sehr gut an  
ich bin auch schon längst wieder da-irland war sehr erholsam! nur die zeit danach hat´s mich voll erwischt. seit 2 wochen ist totale bikepause und jetzt lieg ich hier mit allem was zu einer echten grippe gehört herum und sehe auf den bunten taunus und das tolle wetter. laaaaaangweilig!
hoffentlich bin ich bald weider fit und kann mal wieder mitfahren  
euch noch viel spass beim radeln  

bis später mal

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] gute Besserung von mir.

Ich kenne das Gefühl. Ich bin am Samstag wieder das erste mal nach 4 Wochen und Krankheit gefahren. Echt hart, was man so an Muskeln verliert in dieser Zeit. Das war schon eine echte Herrausforderung (32 km - 870 hm) gewesen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Milass (17. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> überhaupt net micha, warst doch gut dabei  . schliesslich wars ja auch als gemütliche tour gepostet und net als uphill-race



War das "Gemütlich" auf Bergab bezogen?   

Naja n tick schneller könnts gehn, wenn ich nächstes mal ohne Überlebens Rucksack komme.   


			
				Laufand schrieb:
			
		

> habe für kommenden Samstag mal wieder was ins LMB gestellt.
> Aber Achtung: Ist ne langsame Tour!!!


Das hört sich ja mal gut an   

Wie siehts denn im Winter aus, bei Schnee? Fahrt ihr da auch?

Gruss


----------



## Lupo (17. Oktober 2005)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> War das "Gemütlich" auf Bergab bezogen?


wieso  hätte es bergab etwas schneller sein dürfen   dann musste dich das nächste mal an andy1 halten. wie der mit sein starrbike da runtergebrettert ist....helm ab  



			
				Milass schrieb:
			
		

> Naja n tick schneller könnts gehn, wenn ich nächstes mal ohne Überlebens Rucksack komme.


das kriegste mit der zeit schon raus, was unbedingt mit muss und was zu hause bleiben kann



			
				Milass schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich ja mal gut an
> 
> Wie siehts denn im Winter aus, bei Schnee? Fahrt ihr da auch?
> 
> Gruss


eigentlich fahrn wir das ganze jahr durch. bei schnee haste halt feste was zu tun um bergauf zu kommen nur glatteis liegt mir nicht, da nehmich ne auszeit bis das wieder getaut ist 

@homburger: auch von mir gute besserung. werd bald wieder gesund dassde noch was vom indian summer im taunus mitkriegst


----------



## lokalhorst (18. Oktober 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs + Mädels,
> 
> habe für kommenden Samstag mal wieder was ins LMB gestellt.
> Aber Achtung: Ist ne langsame Tour!!! Somit auch Freundinen-geeignet
> ...



Dann rede ich mal mit Yvonne.. und melde mich

Gruß


----------



## Der Spanier (18. Oktober 2005)

Servus!

Ich freue mich sehr, dass das AB-Tread wieder lebendig ist! Ich habe euch vermisst. 
Nach meinem Urlaub im September und den verschiedenen Terminen am Wochenende im Oktober kann ich wieder dabei sein.
Die Sache mit der Form ist wirklich hart: mein Herz schlägt wie verrückt, meine Lunge suchen nach Sauerstoff als ob ich bei 4000 Meter fahren würde, und meine Beine haben alle ihrer (knappen) Kräfte verloren. 

Daher ist es gut, dass es am Samstag besonders gemütlich läuft. Leider wird meine Freundin nicht kommen. Ich vermute, dass sie eine komische Allergie gegen Fahrräder hat...mehr als eine 20 Km Tour den Nidda entlang schafft sie nicht.

Bezüglich AB Night-Ride: kann ich es mit meiner Alibi-Beleuchtung überleben??? Bei meinem letzten AB in August habe ich das Kirdorferbach-trail ohne Unfall geschafft. So kann ich eure richtigen Lampen nachsehen und endlich eine gute kaufen.

Viele Grüße

Ruben


----------



## laufand (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

am Samstags wirds ne richtig langsame Tour. Also macht ruhig mit.

@Homburger: Auch noch gute Besserung von mir. Vielleicht bist Du ja demnächst wieder richtig auf den Beinen, ähhh Pedalen

@Spanier: Beleuchtung sollte beim AWNR unkritisch sein. Es werden nur einfache Wege befahren.

@Lokalhorst: Heh, wäre klasse wenn Du Yvonne überreden könntest.. 

Noch was in eigener Sache:

Blackbike und meinereiner wollten zum kommenden Winterpokal ein Team aufstellen. Wir haben keine großen Ambitionen, aber vielleicht motiviert es mich und andere, diesen Winter etwas mehr zu tun als letzten (war ganz schön faul!). 
Wer von Euch Afterworkern hat denn Lust mitzumachen. Ist wirklich wurscht wieviel Punkte Ihr einfahrt...

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was in eigener Sache:
> 
> Blackbike und meinereiner wollten zum kommenden Winterpokal ein Team aufstellen. Wir haben keine großen Ambitionen, aber vielleicht motiviert es mich und andere, diesen Winter etwas mehr zu tun als letzten (war ganz schön faul!).
> Wer von Euch Afterworkern hat denn Lust mitzumachen. Ist wirklich wurscht wieviel Punkte Ihr einfahrt...
> ...



auch wenn ich mich in letzter zeit rar gemacht habe (nicht nur beim awb), winterpokal ist pflicht. wäre gerne dabei, wenn ihr mich wollt


----------



## blackbike__ (18. Oktober 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ich mich in letzter zeit rar gemacht habe (nicht nur beim awb), winterpokal ist pflicht. wäre gerne dabei, wenn ihr mich wollt



klar wollen wir dich, sind wir schon zu dritt  , wer sonst noch? namensvorschläge? man munkelt übrigens, die jungs aus'm nachbarthread (hallo ihr hanauer  ) hätten schon vier teams zusammen    , da muss doch  hier auch noch was gehen   

@homburger: auch von mir gute besserung, hast dir wetterrechnisch ja echt ne ungünstige zeit zum kranksein ausgesucht   

@alle die am samstag mitfahren: "langsam" ist diesmal keine leere worthülse, sondern ernst gemeint     (hat mich genug überredung gekostet, den andreas dazu zu bringen, die tour als langsam einzustellen   ), mein fully hat seit juli den taunus nicht mehr gesehen muss also dringend mal wieder mit und ihr wisst ja: mit fully bin ich berghoch die oberschnecke


----------



## lokalhorst (18. Oktober 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> klar wollen wir dich, sind wir schon zu dritt  , wer sonst noch? namensvorschläge? man munkelt übrigens, die jungs aus'm nachbarthread (hallo ihr hanauer  ) hätten schon vier teams zusammen    , da muss doch  hier auch noch was gehen



Was erwartet mich denn da, wenn ich sage: Ich bin dabei!
Gibt es irognedwo eine URL oder so?



			
				blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> @alle die am samstag mitfahren: "langsam" ist diesmal keine leere worthülse, sondern ernst gemeint     (hat mich genug überredung gekostet, den andreas dazu zu bringen, die tour als langsam einzustellen   ), mein fully hat seit juli den taunus nicht mehr gesehen muss also dringend mal wieder mit und ihr wisst ja: mit fully bin ich berghoch die oberschnecke



Dann wäre es ja nahezu sträflich, wenn wir nicht dabei wären. Andreas wird dann nie wieder so eine Tour einstellen. 

Gruß


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> klar wollen wir dich, sind wir schon zu dritt  , wer sonst noch? namensvorschläge? man munkelt übrigens, die jungs aus'm nachbarthread (hallo ihr hanauer  ) hätten schon vier teams zusammen    , da muss doch  hier auch noch was gehen
> 
> @alle die am samstag mitfahren: "langsam" ist diesmal keine leere worthülse, sondern ernst gemeint     (hat mich genug überredung gekostet, den andreas dazu zu bringen, die tour als langsam einzustellen   ), mein fully hat seit juli den taunus nicht mehr gesehen muss also dringend mal wieder mit und ihr wisst ja: mit fully bin ich berghoch die oberschnecke



im racing team thread werden ja auch fleissig teams für den wp geformt. bisher sind wir 3 sowohl after worker als auch racing teamler ...
aber sowas wie "eisbärenplattmacher" (hallo nachbarn und teilweise awb´ler   ) wäre doch als teamname nicht schlecht ...
gegenseitige sticheleien kommen dann hoffentlich der frühjahrsform zugute   

was ein glück, dass ich samstag nicht kann. laaaaangsam ist echt ne harte ansage. wäre sicher ein guter einstieg für meine   gewesen, aber leider sind wir da schon verplant.

@blackbike : wie läuft eigentlich dein schulprojekt ?

@all : war eigentlich jemand beim orientierungskurs letzten sonntag ?

ich war am sonntag ne ganze halbe stunde draussen. nach gut 2 km rutschte mein sattel wieder völlig nach hinten und ich hatte keinen bock mehr   
das kotzt mich richtig an. ne teure easton ea 70 stütze und dann ist das teil nach einem jahr plötzlich nicht mehr in der lage, den sattel in position zu halten.
hab schon alles mögliche probiert : sekundenkleber, felgenband, anderer sattel. nix hilft. brauche wohl erst mal ne neue stütze, um die rohloff wieder durch den taunus surren zu lassen.
jemand hier erfahrungen mit gefederten stützen ??


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartet mich denn da, wenn ich sage: Ich bin dabei!
> Gibt es irognedwo eine URL oder so?
> Gruß



hi ! mußt du mal im fitness-forum schauen. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=163

es erwartet dich deine härteste wintersaison. wehe, wenn du keine punkte einfährst


----------



## lokalhorst (18. Oktober 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> hi ! mußt du mal im fitness-forum schauen. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=163
> 
> es erwartet dich deine härteste wintersaison. wehe, wenn du keine punkte einfährst



Ich habe mir das gerade mal angeschaut und finde es ganz gut, zu mal ich auch durch andere Sportarten noch Punkte machen kann, da ich die sowieso trainiere. Alos ich bin dabei, schon deshalb, weil der Fux sich ja vom Schwarzen kater kaufen lassen will 

guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189893
Vielleicht sollten wir mit den Taunüssen fusionieren und der Benefit wären die Synergieeffekte   

Gruß


----------



## Ippie (18. Oktober 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> im racing team thread werden ja auch fleissig teams für den wp geformt. bisher sind wir 3 sowohl after worker als auch racing teamler ...
> aber sowas wie "eisbärenplattmacher" (hallo nachbarn und teilweise awb´ler   ) wäre doch als teamname nicht schlecht ...
> gegenseitige sticheleien kommen dann hoffentlich der frühjahrsform zugute



besser wäre wohl "Eisbärenmöchtegernplattmacher"  
Aber macht mal. Das wird schon lustig im WP.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Der Spanier (18. Oktober 2005)

Servus!

Ja, ich könnte auch bei dem WP mitmachen. Ich trainiere in winter zwischen 5 und 10 St pro Woche, nicht viel weniger als in Sommer. Und ich kann viele Punkte sammeln, da meine zerbrechliche Fußknochel mich zwingen, entweder fahrrad fahren oder Rollen   
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## homburger (18. Oktober 2005)

herzlichen dank für die genesungswünsche- fühle mich als hätte ich malaria, das dauert ewig...
winterpokal? cool!!! darf ich da auch mitmachen? ich gebe mir mühe meine infektanfälligkeit in diesem winter zu reduzieren- versprochen!

ich muss unbedingt wieder raus. meine frau ist schon ganz genervt von meiner allabendlichen lampendemonstration. die nachbarn wahrscheinlich auch. ich habe die zeit nämlich genutzt um meine beleuchtung auf vordermann zu bringen  

bis später

sven


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Oktober 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> man munkelt übrigens, die jungs aus'm nachbarthread (hallo ihr hanauer  ) hätten schon vier teams zusammen  :





			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> aber sowas wie "eisbärenplattmacher" (hallo nachbarn und teilweise awb´ler   ) wäre doch als teamname nicht schlecht ...
> ??



KLICK MICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich würd übrigens gern wieder jemanden mitnehmen am Samstag, geht doch  oder  ?


----------



## Lupo (19. Oktober 2005)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd übrigens gern wieder jemanden mitnehmen am Samstag, geht doch  oder  ?


siechersiecher jet dat, wir sind ja keine geschlossenen gesellschaft  
du kannst (fast) jede/n mitbringen, vorausgesetzt sie/er ist fachlich, persönlich und menschlich geeignet


----------



## Milass (19. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst (fast) jede/n mitbringen, vorausgesetzt sie/er ist fachlich, persönlich und menschlich geeignet



 Gut dann sieht man sich ( wenn schönes Wetter ist, von Schlammfahrten (Und Erkältungen   ) hab ich dieses Jahr genug   )


----------



## blackbike__ (19. Oktober 2005)

@ ippie und erdi: jaja. lästert ihr nur, abgerechnet wird am ende (ok, ich befürchte ihr habt recht, ihr ausdauertiere...obwohl, wenn ich da so auf das ranking vom letzten jahr gucke hatte der ippie grade mal einen punkt mehr als ich, da muss doch was zu machen sein   )

@pot.-wp-team-members: wer ist denn jetzt definitiv dabei, wenn alle die gestern "hier" gerufen haben mitmachen und der fux nicht doch noch mit irgendwelchen taunüssen fremdgeht, sind wir 6 leute, das schreit nach nem zweiten team   , fux äusser dich mal, wenn du und uns verschmähst sind wir komplett ansonsten heissts "weitersuchen"

@miss marple und caraoca: aktueller meldestand für samstag: 50% frauenanteil, das hatten wir ja noch nie     , super, freu mich drauf!

@fux: danke der nachfrage! bike-ag läuft rischtisch gut, die sind alle motiviert, begeisterungsfähig und (ooh wunder) hören zudem auch noch auf das was man sagt, macht spass, im moment sind ferien, bin mal gespannt wie das vermutlich zunehmend kältere und schmuddeligere wetter die motivation beeinflussen wird (die der kidds mein ich, meine bleibt natürlich dank wp ohnehin immer hoch  )


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2005)

natürlich bleib ich bei euch   . schließlich habe ich mich hier zuerst gemeldet. also weitersuchen ...
obwohl ... so ein bißchen käuflich bin ich ja doch


----------



## lokalhorst (20. Oktober 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> @ ippie und erdi: jaja. lästert ihr nur, abgerechnet wird am ende (ok, ich befürchte ihr habt recht, ihr ausdauertiere...obwohl, wenn ich da so auf das ranking vom letzten jahr gucke hatte der ippie grade mal einen punkt mehr als ich, da muss doch was zu machen sein   )
> 
> @pot.-wp-team-members: wer ist denn jetzt definitiv dabei, wenn alle die gestern "hier" gerufen haben mitmachen und der fux nicht doch noch mit irgendwelchen taunüssen fremdgeht, sind wir 6 leute, das schreit nach nem zweiten team   , fux äusser dich mal, wenn du und uns verschmähst sind wir komplett ansonsten heissts "weitersuchen"



Ich bin dabei und Agent Smith aus dem Nebenzimmer kriegen wir auch noch hin, ich gehe gleich mal rüber   



			
				blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> @fux: danke der nachfrage! bike-ag läuft rischtisch gut, die sind alle motiviert, begeisterungsfähig und (ooh wunder) hören zudem auch noch auf das was man sagt, macht spass, im moment sind ferien, bin mal gespannt wie das vermutlich zunehmend kältere und schmuddeligere wetter die motivation beeinflussen wird (die der kidds mein ich, meine bleibt natürlich dank wp ohnehin immer hoch  )



Na dann ist es ja gut, dass Yvonne nicht dabei ist, sie ist nur die ganz harten Kinder/jugendliche gewöhnt. Bei diesem Clientel wäre sie unterfordert gewesen    

Bis Samstag 
c.a.


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> @miss marple und caraoca: aktueller meldestand für samstag: 50% frauenanteil, das hatten wir ja noch nie     , super, freu mich drauf!




@blackbike: der Frauenanteil hat sich sehr zu unseren Nachteil verändert.     Wir werden die Tour trotzdem oder gerade deswegen in Angriff nehmen. Ist ja eh als langsam eingestuft.  

Gruß Caroka


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Oktober 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @all : war eigentlich jemand beim orientierungskurs letzten sonntag ?


Insgesamt waren wir zwölf Leute und aucßer mir war noch einer dabei, der bei euch schon mal mitgefahren ist, kenne aber seinen Nickname nicht.


----------



## blackbike__ (21. Oktober 2005)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> @blackbike: der Frauenanteil hat sich sehr zu unseren Nachteil verändert.     Wir werden die Tour trotzdem oder gerade deswegen in Angriff nehmen. Ist ja eh als langsam eingestuft.
> 
> Gruß Caroka



jepp, aber immer noch satte 30%, das sah im sommer doch bissi anders aus  , und wehe einer der herren traut sich morgen, sich auch nur ansatzweise über das "langsam" hinwegzusetzen    , ich freu mich auf ne gemütliche tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (22. Oktober 2005)

Leider ist mir etwas dazwischen gekommen, kann heut nicht kommen 
Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Narr (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
auf die Gefahr hin euch auf den Wecker zu gehen...
Ich habe keine lust mich im diesem Thread einzulesen und würde euch deshalb bitten mich mir mit ein paar kurzen Worten zu erklären, worums hier geht. Also für meine Ohren (Augen) hört sich das an wie ein paar (viele?) MTBler, die sich nach der Arbeit auf Taunus Touren begeben!? Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir ein paar Infos zukommen ließet! 
MfG TT.Narr


----------



## Der Spanier (24. Oktober 2005)

Servus,

@laufand: vielen Dank noch einmal für die tolle Führung   Fahren auf nassen rutschigen Trails und im Nebel hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Ich habe mich für Mittwoch angemeldet...Mal sehen ob ich es mit meinem super Licht überleben kann    

Im Herbst/ Winter finde ich langsame gemütliche Touren besonsders gut: 
1. weniger schwitzen heisst weniger Erkältungen und 
2. Mehr Zeit fahren heisst mehr Punkte für WP      

Schöne Grüsse

Ruben


----------



## homburger (24. Oktober 2005)

so, ich hoffe ihr hattet viel spass bei eurer wochenendrunde. 
ich bin gestern und am samstag jeweils für ne stunde um die saalburg gegurkt. totaler formverlust... mal sehen, ob ich mich euch am mittwoch zumuten kann. das dauert wohl eher noch ein weilchen. aber das war doch dann bestimmt noch nicht die letzte runde im dunklen, oder?
was seid ihr denn am WE für´n schnitt gefahren???

Gruss

Sven


----------



## laufand (24. Oktober 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich hoffe ihr hattet viel spass bei eurer wochenendrunde.
> ich bin gestern und am samstag jeweils für ne stunde um die saalburg gegurkt. totaler formverlust... mal sehen, ob ich mich euch am mittwoch zumuten kann. das dauert wohl eher noch ein weilchen. aber das war doch dann bestimmt noch nicht die letzte runde im dunklen, oder?
> was seid ihr denn am WE für´n schnitt gefahren???
> 
> ...



Hi Sven,

komm am Mittwoch ruhig mit. Dann fahren wir halt etwas langsamer!
Am Sa. wars - glaube ich - gerade mal ein 10er Schnitt. 

Ich wollte noch mal kurz zusammenfassen, wer beim WP dabeisein wollte:

- Blackbike
- Laufand
- Wissefux
- Lokalhorst
- Der Spanier
- Homburger
- Agent Smith?

Auf, da geht noch was. Wer will noch mitmachen. Wäre klasse wenn wir 2 Manschaften (a 5 Biker) zusammenkriegen.

Nochmals gesagt: Es kommt nicht so auf Leistung an. Hauptsache es macht Spass! 
Und Eisbären sind doch nette Tierchen, die muss man nicht plattmachen 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Oktober 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Auf, da geht noch was. Wer will noch mitmachen. Wäre klasse wenn wir 2 Manschaften (a 5 Biker) zusammenkriegen.


Öh ja, da wär ich doch mit dabei! Hab eigentlich auch keine Lust dieses Jahr wieder den ganzen Winter nur in der flachen Wetterau rumzugurken.


			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals gesagt: Es kommt nicht so auf Leistung an. Hauptsache es macht Spass!


Die Einstellung find ich ok. Weh tun kann man sich dann ja ab dem Frühjahr noch genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (24. Oktober 2005)

@MAT: Falls du der flachen Wetterau rumzugurken willst, sag einfach Bescheid. Wir könten etwas zusammen organisieren

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## timmey (24. Oktober 2005)

Hey Leute würde am Mittwoch auch mirfahren...soll ja super wetter geben!
Aber könnte mich jamnd auf dem Hinweg  mitnehmen?---> Spanier?

Hab nämlich auch ne Mirage...geiles Teil =)

Greetz Tim


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Und Eisbären sind doch nette Tierchen, die muss man nicht plattmachen


Wie wollt Ihr Euch eigentlich nennen ?

  AWL (AfterWork*Looser*) ?  ​
Tsssssss......


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> AWL (AfterWork*Looser*) ?  ​


 Darf ich trotzdem noch dann und wann bei Euch mitfahren   

Ist immer so gemütlich mit Euch  Aber erst wieder im Hochsommer. Sonst wirds mir wieder so kalt....


----------



## laufand (25. Oktober 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich trotzdem noch dann und wann bei Euch mitfahren
> 
> Ist immer so gemütlich mit Euch  Aber erst wieder im Hochsommer. Sonst wirds mir wieder so kalt....



Klar, darfst Du:

Wir fahren dann halt 3x die weiße Mauer   
Da schaun wir mal wer fährt und wer schiebt 

Und überhaupt, mal schauen wer die nächste Saison fit ist: 
Traust Du Dich und fährst Schotten??? Das ist eine Herausforderung!!!   

Aber Du kennst uns AWer ja: Wir fahren nicht lang, sondern kurz und lustig!

Und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:

Aktuelle Teilnehmer für den Winterpokal:

1. Blackbike
2. Laufand
3. Wissefux
4. Lokalhorst
5. Der Spanier
6. Homburger
7. Agent Smith?
8. M.A.T.

Auf Leutz, was ist mit allen ehemaligen und aktuellen AWern. Wir brauchen nur noch 2 !!! 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (25. Oktober 2005)

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Falls noch ein anderes Team auf der Suche nach einem Namen sein sollte:

H  albherzig
A  fterworkbiker-
N  achahmende
A  ngriffsversuche
U  nfähiger
E  inzelliger
R  adfahranfänger


      

  is´ ja nur Spaß...


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> is´ ja nur Spaß...


 Joohh...is halt nur ein Spass  Weiße Mauer fahr ich beim nächsten mal direkt hinter Dir .........


----------



## lokalhorst (25. Oktober 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Falls noch ein anderes Team auf der Suche nach einem Namen sein sollte:
> 
> H  albherzig
> A  fterworkbiker-
> ...



und sogar ein richtig gelungener     
weiter so


----------



## Der Spanier (25. Oktober 2005)

@timmey:

Ich fahre hin immer mit der S-Bahn / U-Bahn. Um 17:02 steige ich in Dortelweil auf, am Anfang des Zuges. Dann fahre ich bis Eschersheim und steige zur U-3 bis Hohemark um. Wenn du willst können wir zusammen fahren.

Ich sehe schon eine nette Wettbewerbstimmung mit Leute aus Nachbarnstädte... zeigt das nicht etwas Angst????     

Schöne Grüße

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (25. Oktober 2005)

Mist, morgen kann ich nicht mit. Sch... Arbeit hier!

@Der Spanier: Klar, Wetterau können wir zusammen fahren. Mal schauen, wie es bei mir nächste Woche aussieht. Meist bin ich in der Gegend von Karben, Altenstadt, Schöneck und Hohe Strasse unterwegs. Da gibt es sogar ein paar Trails, wenn auch nur kurze und flache.

@all: Dieses Wochenende soll ja schönes Wetter werden und im Spessart ist zur Zeit Indian Summer. Hat jemand von euch Lust auf einen Spessart-Cross auf dem Eselsweg? Wollte ich Samstag oder Sonntag fahren - eher gemütlich, bin total ausser Form nach 3 Wochen faulenzen  

Und zu diesen 'Eisbären' fällt mir nur ein alter Rennfahrerspruch ein: Nur Grundlage fahren, macht langsam!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardun (25. Oktober 2005)

@ Der Spanier
dann sehen wir uns vielleicht morgen in der U3. Da mein Auto momentan schlapp macht, werde ich auch mit der U-Bahn kommen.

Bis morgen,
Jo


----------



## timmey (25. Oktober 2005)

Oh man  meine Mutter zickt rum...weils ja schon dunkel ist...naja vllt bekomm ich sie noch überredet...mal sehen...


----------



## Der Spanier (25. Oktober 2005)

@hardun: Um 17:17 steige ich in Heddernheim auf (wenn die S-Bahn keine Verspätung hat    ) Normalerweise fahre ich am Ende des Zuges, weil da weniger Leute gibt.
@timmey: fallls du endlich kommst, sag mir bitte Bescheid. Du kannst deine Mutter sagen, dass du nicht allein bist   
@MAT: Das ist genau mein Winter-Trainingsgebiet. Bei BV Berg und Kaichen kenne ich ein Paar schöne Trails   

Bis Morgen

Ruben


----------



## hardun (26. Oktober 2005)

@Der Spanier
Prima, das ist genau meine Bahn. 
Ich werde mich dann auch im hinteren Wagen postieren.

Bis Später,
Jo


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2005)

schade, dass ich heute keine zeit habe   
dafür werde ich wahrscheinlich morgen auch einen kleinen nightride machen   

viel spaß heute abend !
und nicht vergessen : kurze hosen anziehen, es wird warm


----------



## homburger (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich komme hier wahrscheinlich heute auch nicht rechtzeitig weg. Wenn´s doch noch klappt sehen wir uns später. Ansonsten- 
VIEL SPASS!!! 

Gruss

Sven


----------



## Der Spanier (26. Oktober 2005)

@MAT: Ich weiss, was Gemütlichkeit für dich bedeutet  :kotz:    

wie willst du dahin fahren? Mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren scheint es mir zu weit weg, insbesondere wegen meiner etwas schlechten Form
Gruss


----------



## m.a.t. (26. Oktober 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> @MAT: Ich weiss, was Gemütlichkeit für dich bedeutet  :kotz:


Ach komm, wer ist denn damals losgeheizt wie von der Tarantel gestochen    


			
				Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> wie willst du dahin fahren? Mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren scheint es mir zu weit weg, insbesondere wegen meiner etwas schlechten Form
> Gruss


Ich wollte ab Hanau (ca. 8 Uhr) mit der Bahn bis Steinau fahren. Von da den Eselsweg bis zum Ende in Grossheubach, sind ca. 100km. Da kann man dort dann noch schön im Kloster ein Bierchen trinken und dann wieder mit der Bahn bis Hanau (18-19 Uhr).
Und gemütlich    heisst ca. 15km/h Schnitt und ein paar kurze Pausen. Es sind ungefähr 1800hm, aber kein schweres Gelände, viel Forstautobahn. Falls die Kondition nicht reicht, kann man auch schön ab dem Engländer abkürzen und von da aus z.B. auf dem Degen-Weg ins Kahltal und nach Hanau zurück fahren.
Wenn ich den Fahrplan der Bahn gecheckt habe, stelle ich das auch ins LMB ein.


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. Oktober 2005)

Morgen,
Erster! Kein Wunder, hab ja auch schlapp gemacht.. Bin ohne Stürze, Pannen und mit wenig Licht sicher angekommen. Jetzt erst mal duschen und dann ein paar Schnäpse.
Sag mal Laufand, wie nennt sich der geniale Konstrukteur deiner Lampe gleich?
Bis demnächst,
der Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (26. Oktober 2005)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> Erster! Kein Wunder, hab ja auch schlapp gemacht.. Bin ohne Stürze, Pannen und mit wenig Licht sicher angekommen. Jetzt erst mal duschen und dann ein paar Schnäpse.
> Sag mal Laufand, wie nennt sich der geniale Konstrukteur deiner Lampe gleich?
> Bis demnächst,
> der Steffen



Hi Steffen,

guck mal hier 

und ansonsten ne kurze PM an Tauri 
und richte ihm ggf. schöne Grüße von mir aus 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Ippie (27. Oktober 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm, wer ist denn damals losgeheizt wie von der Tarantel gestochen
> 
> Ich wollte ab Hanau (ca. 8 Uhr) mit der Bahn bis Steinau fahren. Von da den Eselsweg bis zum Ende in Grossheubach, sind ca. 100km. Da kann man dort dann noch schön im Kloster ein Bierchen trinken und dann wieder mit der Bahn bis Hanau (18-19 Uhr).
> Und gemütlich    heisst ca. 15km/h Schnitt und ein paar kurze Pausen. Es sind ungefähr 1800hm, aber kein schweres Gelände, viel Forstautobahn. Falls die Kondition nicht reicht, kann man auch schön ab dem Engländer abkürzen und von da aus z.B. auf dem Degen-Weg ins Kahltal und nach Hanau zurück fahren.
> Wenn ich den Fahrplan der Bahn gecheckt habe, stelle ich das auch ins LMB ein.



@[email protected] Deine Streckenangaben sind nicht ganz richtig. Es sind ca. 120 km und 2350 hm. Wir sind die Strecke dieses Jahr gefahren. Und die letzten 30 km sind am anspruchvollsten und ziehen sich nochmal. Wir sind im Sommer um 8:30 Uhr in Schlüchtern losgefahren und waren mit kleinen Pausen um 17:15 Uhr in Großheubach. Das Kloster schließt um 18:00 Uhr. Da heißt es schnell trinken. 
Das Wetter war zwar an diesem Tag schön, aber es hatte die vorherigen Tage geregnet und der Boden war teilweise sehr schwer.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## m.a.t. (27. Oktober 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Deine Streckenangaben sind nicht ganz richtig. Es sind ca. 120 km und 2350 hm. Wir sind die Strecke dieses Jahr gefahren. Und die letzten 30 km sind am anspruchvollsten und ziehen sich nochmal. Wir sind im Sommer um 8:30 Uhr in Schlüchtern losgefahren und waren mit kleinen Pausen um 17:15 Uhr in Großheubach. Das Kloster schließt um 18:00 Uhr. Da heißt es schnell trinken.
> Das Wetter war zwar an diesem Tag schön, aber es hatte die vorherigen Tage geregnet und der Boden war teilweise sehr schwer.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Danke für die Info, selbst kenn ich halt nicht den kompletten Eselsweg. Seid ihr von Schlüchtern oder von Steinau aus gefahren? 
Ach, wird schon passen, ich mach mir über so nen Kram auch normalerweise vorher keine Gedanken


----------



## Ippie (27. Oktober 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr von Schlüchtern oder von Steinau aus gefahren?



Wir sind vom Schlüchterner Bahnhof gestartet. Aber die Variante vom Engländer zurück zu fahren ist auch nicht schlecht (Birkenhainer).
Bis zum Engländer ist es auch recht einfach und schnell zu fahren und bis 30 km vor Schluß geht es auch noch. Halt sehr wellig. 100 hm hoch und wieder runter. Das nervt dann irgendwann. Und auf den letzten Kilometern werden die Auf- und Abfahrten noch anspruchsvoller. Da ist der Weg z.B. mit Natursteinplatten belegt und bei Nässe echt nicht zu verachten. Auf jeden Fall haben meine Hände gut geschmerzt mit meiner V-Brake. Und mehr als 10 km/h ging es auch nicht mehr nach unten. Ich glaube, daß wir für die letzten 20 km bestimmt 2 Std. gebraucht hatten. 
Interessant ist auch, daß man meint, irgendwann muß es nach unten gehen, denn Großheubach liegt ja am Main. Aber nicht das Kloster. Du kommst aus dem Trail raus und stehst direkt vorm Kloster. Also nicht auf eine abschließende Abfahrt hoffen. Es kommt keine. 
Erst Richtung Ort hat man Serpentinenartige Straße unter sich. Zu steil und kurvenreich um es laufen zu lassen. Spaßfaktor gleich null.

Fazit: Der Eselsweg ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen und für Halbmarathonfahrer eine Grenzerfahrung.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## m.a.t. (27. Oktober 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind vom Schlüchterner Bahnhof gestartet. Aber die Variante vom Engländer zurück zu fahren ist auch nicht schlecht (Birkenhainer)...


Bin vom Profil hier ausgegangen. Sind von Steinau aus dann wohl doch eher 2000hm. Sonst halt typisches Sägezahnprofil auf einem Höhenweg wie bei der Birkenhainer auch. So ein ewiges auf und ab kann schon nerven.
Eigentlich wollte ich schon bis Grossheubach fahren, da ich die Birkenhainer dieses Jahr fast schon zu oft gefahren bin. Ist aber eine wirklich schöne Tour, gerade die letzten 30km kann man durchheizen, teilweise auf richtig schönen Trails. Nur die letzte Abfahrt auf Schotter runter nach Gemünden ist doof, aber hier scheints nix besseres zu geben, hab auch auf der Spessart Trailkarte nix gefunden.  
LMB 
Kette rechts
matthias


----------



## Der Spanier (27. Oktober 2005)

Servus!

Tja, gestern war es sehr lustig mit dem Night-ride. Mit meinem Super-Licht musste ich mir eher den Weg vorstellen, insbesondere die letzten 2 Km bis Feldberg    Berg ab konnte ich ein bisschen von den anderen schnorren    Ein Sigma-Mirage wurde ich schon bestellt   

Die Bilder sind auch hier. Die Idee, ein gemeinsames Afterwork-Biken FFM Nick für Bilder und andere Anhänge zu machen finde ich sehr gut. (ich weiss nicht ob das geklappt hat)

@MAT: Deine Tour fürs Wochenende steht jenseits meinen aktuellen Kräften. ich bin niemals mehr als 70 km mit 1600 hm gefahren. Und das war dieser Sommer, als ich ziemlich fit war. Ja ja, ich bin ein Weichei   

@an alle WP interessierten: Wie läuft es mit den Manschaften? Wir sollten alles bis nächste Woche vorbereiten!! 

Schöne Grüsse und bis nächstes AB

Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (27. Oktober 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!...
> 
> Die Bilder sind auch hier. Die Idee, ein gemeinsames Afterwork-Biken FFM Nick für Bilder und andere Anhänge zu machen finde ich sehr gut. (ich weiss nicht ob das geklappt hat)...


die bilder sind klasse geworden   das mit dem gemeinsamen album muss unbedingt gemacht werden.*wer kümmert sich drum  *

bis denne,

wolfgang


----------



## KillerN (27. Oktober 2005)

Mein (Licht)Strahl ist der größte     

Lustische Fodos    thx @spanier


----------



## Der Spanier (28. Oktober 2005)

Servus,

@Lupo: Vielen dank für gestern. Gemütlich fahren macht mehr spass mit Leute   
Nächstes Mal können wir uns hier treffen (siehe die Karte!)

Schöne Grüsse

Ruben


----------



## Lupo (28. Oktober 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Nächstes Mal können wir uns hier treffen ...


ok, da könnten sich bestimmt noch ein paar andere anschliessen *mal nach bornheim schiel*  und dann bissi im vilbeler wald die wuzz rauslassen


----------



## Milass (30. Oktober 2005)

sers,

@ andi was ist eigentlich mit den Bildern vom..wann simma da gefahren? 15.10? Hast die scho fertig  ?

gruss

michael


----------



## yakko (30. Oktober 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ok, da könnten sich bestimmt noch ein paar andere anschliessen *mal nach bornheim schiel*  und dann bissi im vilbeler wald die wuzz rauslassen



gerne


----------



## andy1 (30. Oktober 2005)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> 
> @ andi was ist eigentlich mit den Bildern vom..wann simma da gefahren? 15.10? Hast die scho fertig  ?
> 
> ...


 
ähem, *hüstl* - war wohl etwas in vergessenheit geraten, hiermit reiche ich sie nach


----------



## andy1 (30. Oktober 2005)

noch mehr...
sind natürlich qualitativ arg gestuzt, bessere gerne per Mail.

Das letzte Foto zeigt worauf wir uns einstellen müssen (und den Bestimmungszweck meines "Winterrades").


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Oktober 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> @MAT: Deine Tour fürs Wochenende steht jenseits meinen aktuellen Kräften. ich bin niemals mehr als 70 km mit 1600 hm gefahren. Und das war dieser Sommer, als ich ziemlich fit war. Ja ja, ich bin ein Weichei


Wahrscheinlich bist du einfach nur clever   
Der Eselsweg war jedenfalls heute ne ziemliche Katastrophentour. Wahrscheinlich war es ein Zeichen, dass die Bahn früh schon 25 min zu spät kam. Dann war da nix mit Sonne - es war die ganze Zeit extrem neblig mit sehr hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit. Ich hab nie mehr als 100m Sicht gehabt und dauernd ist meine Brille beschlagen  Hab mich gleich am Anfang 3mal verfahren. Tja, jetzt kenne ich den Weg  Der Boden war  glitschig wie Schmierseife, bin glaub ich schneller bergauf als bergab gefahren. Schade, normalerweise sind die Trails im Spessart ja eigentlich so geil zum heizen.
Dann hat sich nach 40km noch mein Hinterreifen mit lautem Knall verabschiedet - Loch in Mantel und Schlauch. Hab dann etwas russisch nen Reststück Schlauch druntergelegt, hat Gott sei Dank gehalten.
Danach gings dann eigentlich. Insbesondere der Trail zum Kloster runter die letzten 7 km war dann endlich mal trocken und ich konnte es mal laufen lassen. Die letzten 10min kam dann sogar die Sonne raus  

@Ippie: Wieso seid ihr nicht vom Kloster runter nach Miltenberg? Da gibt es einen anspruchsvollen Trail direkt hinter der Klostermauer mit Sprüngen und einem 1,5 Drop (hab gekniffen   ). Eine weitere Option gibt es auf der  Spessart Trailmap - die Seite ist der Hammer.

Waren dann heute insgesamt 148km. Feste Nahrung werde ich erst morgen wieder zu mir nehmen können.

Wie ihr sehen könnte, hatte ich meinen Spass


----------



## Ippie (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] wir haben in Großheubach übernachtet und da sind wir dem Gecko nachgefahren. Nach 120 km und 2350 Hm war bei uns eh die Luft raus. Erst recht nach zwei Bierchen und 3 Stück Kuchen .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (31. Oktober 2005)

@MAT: siehst du, mit mir hättest du auch eine Leiche mitschleppen sollen     
Warum ein Alpencross bezahlen, wenn nur 50 km von FRA so viele Abenteuer möglich sind???   

Das mit den Trails in Spessart ist richtig. Bei der Biebergrund Marathon (Bibergemünde) gab es richtige schöne Trails und nicht zu viele böse Felsen wie im Taunus   

@alle: was ist mit den WP???

Schöne Grüsse,

Ruben


----------



## Stump1967 (31. Oktober 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, darfst Du:
> 
> Wir fahren dann halt 3x die weiße Mauer
> Da schaun wir mal wer fährt und wer schiebt
> ...


Hallo an alle. Ich wollte mich auch mal wieder zurück melden.

Nach 2 wochen Urlaub in der Sonne habe ich am Wochenende die erste kurze Tour gemacht und mußte mit erschrecken festellen das Berg hoch fahren mal gar nicht mehr ging   3 - 4% haben sich angefühlt wie 9-10%   

Also muß im Winter auch das Training her. Ich würde dann auch beim WP mit machen, falls bei euch noch platz ist. Darf ich da als nicht IBC'ler mit machen??

Wann ist bei euch der nächste Nightride geplant?

Bis dann und Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Andreas (1. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> die bilder sind klasse geworden   das mit dem gemeinsamen album muss unbedingt gemacht werden.*wer kümmert sich drum  *
> 
> bis denne,
> 
> wolfgang



Hi Lupo,

Thomas war so nett für Euch ein Album als Subalbum unter Frankfurt und Umgebung anzulegen. Jeder darf Bilder einspielen.

Dann mal frohes posten der Bilder:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9397


----------



## Lupo (1. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lupo,
> 
> Thomas war so nett für Euch ein Album als Subalbum unter Frankfurt und Umgebung anzulegen. Jeder darf Bilder einspielen.
> 
> ...


danke, thomas und andreas    hab gleich mal was reingestellt

wolfgang


----------



## hardun (2. November 2005)

Hallo,

stehen die Mannschaften für den Winterpokal eigentlich schon fest? 
Ich könnte wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich viel beisteuern, aber ein bißchen was geht schon. Zählt die Fahrt mit dem Rad zur Arbeit eigentliche auch? Dann könnte ich schon mal an jedem Arbeitstag 2 Punkte beisteuern (15 Min. hin und 15 Min. zurück).

Jetzt zu dem Grund, warum ich momentan weniger Punkte beisteuern könnte als ich gerne würde:

Kennt jemand von Euch einen guten Orthopäden? 
Ich habe etwas Probleme mit meinem linken Knie. Beim Fahren tut es nur kurz am Anfang weh, aber nach einer Tour wird es dann schlimmer.

Schöne Grüße,
Jo


----------



## laufand (3. November 2005)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> stehen die Mannschaften für den Winterpokal eigentlich schon fest?
> Ich könnte wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich viel beisteuern, aber ein bißchen was geht schon. Zählt die Fahrt mit dem Rad zur Arbeit eigentliche auch? Dann könnte ich schon mal an jedem Arbeitstag 2 Punkte beisteuern (15 Min. hin und 15 Min. zurück).
> ...



Das nehme ich mal als Teilnahmebestätigung 

Damit hätten wir jetzt:

1. Blackbike
2. Laufand
3. Wissefux
4. Lokalhorst
5. Der Spanier
6. Homburger
7. Agent Smith?
8. M.A.T.
9. hardun

Auf Leute, einer noch, wie wär's z.B. mit Dr. Faust?

Wie sollen wir die zwei Gruppen einteilen??? Nach Eingang der Teilnahmeabsichten oder gibts es spezielle Gruppenwünsche???

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin geht's am Montag los! Also ölt schon mal die Ketten 

Ciao,

Andreas

PS: Gute Besserung an hardun! Leider kenne ich keinen guten Orthopäden, aber wenn Du einen findest lass es mich wissen!


----------



## blackbike__ (3. November 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Das nehme ich mal als Teilnahmebestätigung
> 
> Damit hätten wir jetzt:
> 
> ...



du  hast den stump 1967 übersehen:



> Also muß im Winter auch das Training her. Ich würde dann auch beim WP mit machen, falls bei euch noch platz ist. Darf ich da als nicht IBC'ler mit machen??



somit hätten wir zwei teams komplett,oder!?
meinetwegen können wir gerne nach eingang der teilnahme absicht teilen. falls jemand ambitionen auf titelgewinn oder so hat, können wir natürlich auch nach "leistung" teilen , dann beantrage ich hiermit aber schonmal aufnahme im team der unambitionierten


----------



## homburger (3. November 2005)

Babu hat abgesagt... der ist schon anderweitig verpflichtet worden. da waren wir wohl zu langsam. wer weiß wieviel sie ihm gezahlt haben  

aber das schaffen wir auch alleine. meine teile für den kopfundlauflampeneigenbau müßten auch bald kommen. dann kann ich morgens und abends im dunkeln durch den wald rennen.   

gruss

sven


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> somit hätten wir zwei teams komplett,oder!?
> meinetwegen können wir gerne nach eingang der teilnahme absicht teilen. :



meinetwegen können wir so teilen.

ambitionen ? besser sein als letztes jahr (platz 168 mit 478 punkten) und eisbären fertig machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (3. November 2005)

Wie läuft denn der WP ab. Ja schon klar es gibt punkte für Laufen, Biken und andere Sportarten. 
Gibt es einen Katalog wo man sehen kann wieviel Punkte es für welche Sportart und länge gibt?
Wo trage ich meine punkte ein und muß ich mich noch irgendwo anmelden.

Trifft man sich nochmal bei einer kleine Ausfahrt oder Stammtisch um alles weitere zu besprechen wer welches team, gemeinsames Biken und so oder wird alles hier im Tread besprochen?

Hmm noch mal fragen über fragen, ist aber auch mein erster WP   

Na bis dann,
Jens


----------



## homburger (3. November 2005)

@wissefux du hattest den 1111sten eintrag  

ein großartiger moment verstreicht unbemerkt von der welt. eine schande ist das!

@stump: gut, dass du all die fragen stellst. ich schließ mich an...


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> @wissefux du hattest den 1111sten eintrag
> 
> ein großartiger moment verstreicht unbemerkt von der welt. eine schande ist das!
> 
> @stump: gut, dass du all die fragen stellst. ich schließ mich an...



na denn mal glückwunsch an mich selber    

bezüglich eurer ganzen fragen :

da solltet ihr mal den forenbereich wechseln und im fitness-forum nachschauen. da wurde der wp ins leben gerufen und da gibts auch irgendwo die faq´s !

auch wenn es teams gibt, sammelt in der regel jeder seine punkte selber. gemeinsam punkte sammeln macht natürlich mehr spaß ...
für radfahren und langlauf gibts 2 punkte je 15 min. laufen bringt 1 punkt je 15 min. alle anderen sportarten 2 punkte egal wie lange. angaben ohne gewähr


----------



## lokalhorst (3. November 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> du  hast den stump 1967 übersehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin auch unabitioniert aber dabei!!!!! Ich habe ja auch gegenüber letztem Jahr nix zu verlieren

Gruß


----------



## yakko (3. November 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> na denn mal glückwunsch an mich selber
> 
> bezüglich eurer ganzen fragen :
> 
> ...




Besser so 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2189866&postcount=1


----------



## Stump1967 (3. November 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Besser so
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2189866&postcount=1


Danke für die Antworten. Das hört sich ja einfach an.   

Da bleibt ja nur noch zu klären wie wir das mit den Teams machen.

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (3. November 2005)

Servus!
Ich bin auch unambitioniert, obwohl mit den neuen Lichten jede Nacht viele Stunden trainieren kann      

Jetzt müssen wir auch einen Name finden, damit die Gummibärchen, entschuldigung, Eisbärchen unsere tolle Leistungen ohne Problem finden können     

Ideen???

Schöne Grüße

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (3. November 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> damit die Gummibärchen, entschuldigung, Eisbärchen unsere tolle Leistungen ohne Problem finden können


Das dürfte doch wirklich nicht schwer sein. Die müssen einfach nur auf die Plätze vor ihnen schauen  
Teamname, hmm - die Eisheiligen?


----------



## yakko (3. November 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Das dürfte doch wirklich nicht schwer sein. Die müssen einfach nur auf die Plätze vor ihnen schauen
> Teamname, hmm - die Eisheiligen?



wenn ihr euch gleich 2 Punkte für 15 min Radfahren geben wollt hättet ihr vielleicht wirklich eine kleine Chance darauf   

Fragt doch mal ob es für große Töne spucken auch noch was extra gibt


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Besser so
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2189866&postcount=1



klar, ich meinte ja auch eigentlich 2 punkte je 30 min und 1 punkt je 30 min.

vielleicht können wir ja für uns sonderregeln einführen. dann klappts auch mit dem endsieg    

im link steht ja ganz offiziell alles wichtige für den wp und ausserdem brauchen wir ja nur unsere zeiten und die sportart auszuwählen und die punkte kommen dann von ganz alleine    

bald geht´s los


----------



## Google (4. November 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> die Eisheiligen?



  MUUUAAAHAAAAAHAAAAA  ​
*räusperhüstlverschluck*

AWL  AWL  AWL....


----------



## Ippie (4. November 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Das dürfte doch wirklich nicht schwer sein. Die müssen einfach nur auf die Plätze vor ihnen schauen
> Teamname, hmm - die Eisheiligen?



Wie wäre es mit die Scheinheiligen.     
Oder vielleicht Robben oder am besten gleich Eisbärenfutter.    

Gruß

Volker


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2005)

also so ein kuschliges eisbärenfell macht sich prima auf dem boden vor dem kamin oder dem bett ...

wir ziehen euch schon noch das fell über die ohren    

und wenn wir etwas friedfertiger drauf sind, verkaufen wir euch an einen zoo und ersparen euch ein weiteres leben als bettvorleger   

schaun mer mal, ob nicht die jäger plötzlich zum gejagten werden


----------



## m.a.t. (4. November 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> schaun mer mal, ob nicht die jäger plötzlich zum gejagten werden


Ich mach mir eher Sorgen, dass sich die Eisbären auf andere Art dezimieren. Musste heute früh lesen, dass "Eisbären auch dem Kannibalismus nicht abgeneigt sind". Mal sehen, wieviele am Ende des WP noch übrig sind.  

PS: Das mit dem trashtalk klappt ja schon gut.


----------



## Google (4. November 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Das mit dem trashtalk klappt ja schon gut.


Was fürn Talk  Das ist mein voller Ernst !

Nehmt doch ruhig Eure Abkürzung AWB...

After
Work
Buben ......  

Hei de dei....Küsschen Detlef


----------



## Stump1967 (4. November 2005)

Wer ist denn nun in welchen Team und wie ist der Teamname und wer Gründet das Team. Hmm immer noch fragen über fragen. 

Schaust Du hier:
------
Zum Start des Winterpokals kann jeder Benutzer ein Team gruenden. Dazu muss er nur den Namen des Teams angeben.

Nachdem das Team gegruendet wurde, koennen andere Benutzer die Mitgliedschaft in einem der vorhandenen Teams beantragen.

Der jeweilige Gruender des Teams kann den Antraegen der Benutzer per Mausklick zustimmen solange noch nicht fuenf Mitglieder (max. Teamgroesse) in seinem Team sind. 

Das war es eigentlich schon. Der Rest ist erst mal wie gehabt.

Ihr solltet euch jetzt schon schon einigen, wer als Teamgruender fungiert - einmal ein Team gegruendet, kann man kein Mitglied mehr in einem anderen Team werden. Ebenso ist es nach Beantragung der Mitgliedschaft in einem Team nicht mehr moeglich, in einem anderen Team Mitglied zu werden. Nutzt dieses Forum hier, um euch einen eigenen Team-Thread zu erstellen, wo ihr diese Sachen schon vorab klaeren koennt..

Es geht doch am Montag schon los. 
-------

Hat jemand Vorschläge???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (4. November 2005)

Tag,
ich werde mich an der Punktesammelei nicht beteiligen. Mein Plan ab dieser Woche für die Wintermonate: Einen schönen, dicken Kugelbauch anfressen. Und ab und an auch mal im Dreck spielen gehen. Aber das wird sich nicht lohnen...
So long.


----------



## blackbike__ (4. November 2005)

Stump1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn nun in welchen Team und wie ist der Teamname und wer Gründet das Team. Hmm immer noch fragen über fragen.
> 
> Schaust Du hier:
> ------
> ...




mmmmh, hat ja noch keiner nen einwand bzgl. teamaufteilung nach meldeeingang gemacht, demnach wäre ein team:

Homburger
Agent Smith
M.A.T.
hardun
stump

und ein team :

Blackbike
Laufand
Wissefux
Lokalhorst
Der Spanier

oder jemand anderer meinung ??

teamname:   hätte jetzt glaube ich einfach mal so was banales wie "taunusafterworker (1 und 2) " vorgeschlagen, aber bin natürlich auch offen für jegliche originellere namensgebung, her mit den vorschlägen   

anmeldung? kann ich für ein team gerne machen, wer macht's für's andere?

jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass der wp mir ungeahnte motivationsschübe bringt (habe diese woche genau 0 minuten sport gemacht   )

gruss, mecki


----------



## hardun (4. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich finde das mit den Teams so in Ordnung. Sollten andere Vorschläge kommen, auch OK ;-)

Zum Thema Teamnamen: Wie wäre es mit *AWB Taunus Team* 1 und 2? Von mir aus auch ganz was anderes, hier aber schon mal als Vorschlag ein kleines Logo.

Obwohl, je länger ich auf das Logo schaue, desto mehr sieht es für mich aus wie die Gefahrenhinweise auf den Zigarettenschachteln   

Schönes Wochenende, 
Jo


----------



## Lupo (4. November 2005)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,...
> 
> Obwohl, je länger ich auf das Logo schaue, desto mehr sieht es für mich aus wie die Gefahrenhinweise auf den Zigarettenschachteln
> 
> ...


ich auch  schwarze ränder haben so einen sakralen touch, das könnt ihr euch bis zum ende des wp aufheben, wenn euch die glorreichen eisbären versägt haben    aber ich bin ja net so  wie gefällt euch der:


----------



## cleiende (4. November 2005)

Für diejenigen, die nicht in einem AWB-Team unterkommen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192469

Teamname: "Ford Taunus"


----------



## Der Spanier (4. November 2005)

Servus,

Ich finde die Teamaufteilung einverstanden und die Namen OK. "AWB Team" heisst auch AfterWork Bärenjäger bzw. Bärenfresser, Bärenschläger etc     

Wer soll die Manschaften anmelden bei WP?

Schöne Grüße

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (4. November 2005)

Die Teamaufteilung geht klar, kein Thema.
So, dann fahrt euch die nächsten 2 Tage schon mal warm für den WP.
Grüße, matthias


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2005)

moin !

ich war immerhin der erste, der punkte für den wp 2005 überhaupt eingetragen hat   . aber meine vorläufige führungsposition bin ich auch schon wieder los   

also, da namen eh nur schall und rauch sind (gilt insbesondere für unsere pelzigen freunde   ), sollten wir es schlicht und ergreifend bei AWB 1 + und AWB 2 belassen.
am ende zählen ja doch nur die punkte ...

wenn die aufteilung so bleibt, schlage ich jetzt mal als teamcaptain für awb 1 unseren guide laufand vor


----------



## homburger (7. November 2005)

morgen zusammen!
also, ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt   
@laufand: du hast zwar gestern noch ganz höflich genickt, aber so richtig erkannt hast du die person nicht, die euch am sandplacken angehupt hat, oder?   
wär auch gern mitgefahren- habe eine monstertour durch deutschland am wochenende hiter mich gebracht... (mit dem auto)
jetzt steht ja erstmal der winterpokal an. da wil ich auch gleich meine neuen teamkollegen begrüßen  
da eisbären ja bekanntlich im winter ein schwerwiegendes problem mit der müdigkeit haben, mache ich mir da nicht all zu große sorgen. und das mit dem winterspeck... 
naja, jetzt brauchen wir noch einen namen. ich finde es schlicht am besten. wir müssen ja nicht unbedingt mit dem namen auf dem angebertreppchen ganz oben stehen, oder?  
wie wärßs mit: team awb, oder awb racing team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (7. November 2005)

Servus,

@Homburger: Nach einigen Gesprächen im Tread werden die Manschaften AWB Team 1 & Team 2 geanannt werden   

Als Mitglied von AWB Team 1 stimme ich auch für Laufand als Teamcaptain. Du hast schon 2 Stimmen    Wir brauchen nun einen Captain fürs Team 2.
Wie wäre es, wenn am Ende der WP, die AWB Team mit weniger Punkte die andere Manschaft zu einem Abendessen einladet???   Das wäre eine gute Motivation außer die pelzigen zu schlagen   
Da das Wetter heute trocken bleibt, gehe ich nun einige WP Punkte zu sammeln   
Schöne Grüße

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (7. November 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> da eisbären ja bekanntlich im winter ein schwerwiegendes problem mit der müdigkeit haben, mache ich mir da nicht all zu große sorgen. und das mit dem winterspeck...


Ähmm, Eisbären halten im Allgemeinen keinen Winterschlaf!
Dafür konnte ich am Samstag schon erste Schwächeanfälle bei den Eisbären feststellen. Das werden noch laaaange 5 Monate.   Ok, nichts für ungut und Friede. War ne sehr schöne gemeinsame Tour um den herbstlichen Hahnenkamm.
Heute abend werde ich dann mal meine ersten WP-Punkte einfahren mit einem Lichttest. Mal sehen, wie lange die Mirage die Überspannung aushält


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm, Eisbären halten im Allgemeinen keinen Winterschlaf!



doch ! auch eisbären können winterschlaf halten ...

http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/MZ/001/00037-eisbaer/MZ00037-eisbaer.html

und unsere lieblingseisbären werden bald in einen tiefen winterschlaf verfallen


----------



## laufand (7. November 2005)

An alle AWBer in meinem Team
( d.h. blackbike, wissefux, lokalhorst und der Spanier)

ich habe jetzt das Team unter dem Namen

AWB Team 1 

eingetragen. 

Also könnt ich Euch jetzt eintragen.
Leider bin ich ab heute nachmittag beruflich in München und weiss noch nicht, ob ich dort einen Internetzugang habe.
D.h. ich kann Euch evtl. nicht vor dem Wochenende bestätigen.
Das sollte aber keinen Einfluss auf unsere Punkte haben.

So, jetzt gehts los!!! (und ich kann die erste Woche kaum was machen  )


----------



## homburger (7. November 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm, Eisbären halten im Allgemeinen keinen Winterschlaf!


die mädels schon  

wer macht jetzt bei uns den teamleader???

unsere punkte können wir doch trotzdem schon eintragen, oder?


----------



## yakko (7. November 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> doch ! auch eisbären können winterschlaf halten ...
> 
> http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/MZ/001/00037-eisbaer/MZ00037-eisbaer.html
> 
> und unsere lieblingseisbären werden bald in einen tiefen winterschlaf verfallen



Du hast es aber auch so verstanden wie du wolltest:



> Der Winterschlaf der Eisbären ist nicht stark ausgeprägt bzw. entfällt meist völlig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (7. November 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> die mädels schon
> 
> wer macht jetzt bei uns den teamleader???
> 
> unsere punkte können wir doch trotzdem schon eintragen, oder?


@Homburger

Na ich würde mal sagen "Herzlichen Glückwunsch"  zum Teamleader 

Ich kann die Woche auch noch nicht soviel bei steuern. Mich hat die Grippe voll im Griff.   

Ich hoffe das ich bald wieder dabei bin.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2005)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast es aber auch so verstanden wie du wolltest:



ich weiss ...


----------



## Google (7. November 2005)

WP noch nicht richtig angefangen und schon fallen'se um wie die Fliegen   

Hey @[email protected]  Ich geh nachher biken


----------



## Der Spanier (7. November 2005)

Servus,

Ich habe meine erste 14 Punkte zum Team gegeben...Je nach lust kommen 10 -14 mehr morgen    Das tolle Studentenleben    
Nieder mit den Eisbärchen   

schöne Grüße

Ruben


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2005)

respekt, spanier   
mach so weiter und du brauchst gar kein team mehr    

ich muß jetzt noch die zweite hälfte meiner mageren 4 tagespunkte einfahren.
merke : steter tropfen höhlt den stein ( oder bringt die eisbären zu fall   )


----------



## AgentSmith (7. November 2005)

Da ich jetzt auch gleich auf meine genoppte "Rennmaschine" steige, und das nicht umsonst machen möchte    - wer trägt nun das 2. AWB-Team für den Winterpokal ein?!?

@Homburger: Da du hier schon ziemlich aktiv warst, leg doch mal das Team an, damit die anderen sich hinzufügen können...

Gruß vom Agent...


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2005)

so leute, um das ganze in ordentliche bahnen zu lenken, hab ich mal diesen thread hier http://www3.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2264288#post2264288 eröffnet.

also zukünftig alles winterpokalspezifische, vor allem den trash talk, in diesem thread posten.

und schaut mal ab und zu hier http://www3.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2264267#post2264267 rein       

lasst uns bärchen jagen   ...


----------



## homburger (8. November 2005)

Team eingetragen. 
---> Hier geht´s weiter   

klick


----------



## AgentSmith (8. November 2005)

So, Cheffe - ich bin dann so gut wie dabei!
musst nur noch freischalten!!!


----------



## homburger (8. November 2005)

Agent Smith- Sie sind drin!
Hardun auch.

Wir sind schlagartig auf Platz 72 katapultiert worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (8. November 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Agent Smith- Sie sind drin!
> Hardun auch.
> 
> Wir sind schlagartig auf Platz 72 katapultiert worden



Tour am Sa siehe LMB

Gruß
C.A.


----------



## Lupo (8. November 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Tour am Sa siehe LMB
> 
> Gruß
> C.A.


huhu, wollte grad ne tour fürn samstag posten aber der horst war schneller.   ich würde aber lieber von der hohemark aus starten, sach doch mal wann und wo wir uns dann treffen könnten wenn du von kronberg aus losfährst  

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## lokalhorst (9. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> huhu, wollte grad ne tour fürn samstag posten aber der horst war schneller.   ich würde aber lieber von der hohemark aus starten, sach doch mal wann und wo wir uns dann treffen könnten wenn du von kronberg aus losfährst
> 
> gruss, wolfgang



Tach auch

ich habe die Tour geändert, da ich Falkenstein (die Burg und den Trail in den Park) mitnehmen wollte. Außerdem wollte ich auch endlich mal wieder den Eselsweg auf den Feldber rauf fahren. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. Wir können aber auch von OBU starten. 

Gruß
c.a.


----------



## Lupo (9. November 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> ich habe die Tour geändert, da ich Falkenstein (die Burg und den Trail in den Park) mitnehmen wollte. Außerdem wollte ich auch endlich mal wieder den Eselsweg auf den Feldber rauf fahren. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. Wir können aber auch von OBU starten.
> 
> ...


ich bin dabei, wäre aber auch kein problem gewesen sich unterwegs zu treffen wennde lieber von königstein aus fährst. welcher issn der eselsweg  du mächst mir angst


----------



## lokalhorst (9. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin dabei, wäre aber auch kein problem gewesen sich unterwegs zu treffen wennde lieber von königstein aus fährst. welcher issn der eselsweg  du mächst mir angst



Wir fahren jetzt den selben Weg starten halt nur in OBU, das ist wirklich kein Problem.   
Der Eselsweg ist der Weg, der hinten vom Fledberg aus runter geht. Wir fahren diesen halt hoch, da sind uphill-Qualitäten gefragt. (also in Richtung rotes Kreuz) Und runter können wir dann den fantastic Path fahren.
Des wird schon   

Gruß
c.a.


----------



## homburger (9. November 2005)

Oberursel klingt super, ist für mich auch etwas näher   Bin dabei!


----------



## yakko (10. November 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren jetzt den selben Weg starten halt nur in OBU, das ist wirklich kein Problem.
> Der Eselsweg ist der Weg, der hinten vom Fledberg aus runter geht. Wir fahren diesen halt hoch, da sind uphill-Qualitäten gefragt. (also in Richtung rotes Kreuz) Und runter können wir dann den fantastic Path fahren.
> Des wird schon
> 
> ...



ich sage mal unter Vorbehalt zu, bekomme am Samstag was geliefert und man kann mir erst am Freitag nachmittag sagen, wann es genau sein wird...

yakko


----------



## AgentSmith (10. November 2005)

@homburger: super, dann sammel mal fleißig punkte für unser team   , ich kann leider nicht, weil ich samstags vorlesungen für mein studium habe...


----------



## homburger (11. November 2005)

...und mich hat´s glaube ich auch erwischt. Also, wenn ich morgen nicht komme, dann wartet nicht auf mich  
Ich werd mich heut mal etwas pflegen, vielleicht geht´s ja morgen besser.

Hoffentlich bis morgen.
Ansonsten viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (11. November 2005)

Na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## lokalhorst (11. November 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> ...und mich hat´s glaube ich auch erwischt. Also, wenn ich morgen nicht komme, dann wartet nicht auf mich
> Ich werd mich heut mal etwas pflegen, vielleicht geht´s ja morgen besser.
> 
> Hoffentlich bis morgen.
> Ansonsten viel Spass!


Von mir auch gute Besserung! 

Gruß
c.a.


----------



## Der Spanier (11. November 2005)

Gute Besserung AWB T2 Teamleader


----------



## homburger (14. November 2005)

Vielen Dank!!! Ich glaube eure Genesungswünsche haben geholfen. Konnte doch am Wochenende raus, wenn auch vergleichsweise langsam und vorsichtig 
Aber die Geschwindigkeit zählt ja nicht sondern die dauer... Hoffe ich bin die Woche wieder richtig fit und kann noch aufholen. Wie war denn eure Tour letztlich?
@M.A.T.: Respekt für die Punktesammlung


----------



## m.a.t. (14. November 2005)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank!!! Ich glaube eure Genesungswünsche haben geholfen. Konnte doch am Wochenende raus, wenn auch vergleichsweise langsam und vorsichtig
> Aber die Geschwindigkeit zählt ja nicht sondern die dauer... Hoffe ich bin die Woche wieder richtig fit und kann noch aufholen. Wie war denn eure Tour letztlich?
> @M.A.T.: Respekt für die Punktesammlung


Die Samstagstour im sonnigen und herbstlichen Taunus war klasse! Vielen Dank an den Guide Lokalhorst! Lieder musste ich wegen eines beruflichen Anrufs eher nach Hause, so dass ich nicht mehr mit um den Altkönig rumkonnte. Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht, jederzeit wieder.
Ach übrigens, oben am Feldberg haben die Forstarbeiter teilweise ganze Arbeit beim Bäumefällen geleistet. Ich musste teilweise Strasse fahren, weil die Wege wie nach dem Krieg aussahen.
ciao, matthias

@Lupo: Du hast doch Bilder geschossen. Sind die halbwegs was geworden und wo kann man da mal reinschauen?


----------



## Der Spanier (15. November 2005)

Servus,

Wie wäre es diese Woche mit einer Night Ride??? Es muss nicht im Taunus sein. Ein Tour um Bad Vilbel würde mir super passen    was meinst du Lupo? 
Wir könnten sogar die Rivalität AWBer-Gummibärchen für eine Weile vergessen   
Gruß

Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (16. November 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wie wäre es diese Woche mit einer Night Ride??? ...


heut oder freitag abend wäre machbar. als treffpunkt würde ich die kreuzung oberhalb des vilbeler waldes vorschlagen, bzw an der mainkur...

@MAT: ein paar bilder sind was geworden. wenn ich zeit hab stell ich sie in unser album  rein

wolfgang


----------



## Ippie (16. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Freitag hätte ich auch Zeit für den Vilbeler Wald. Dann würde ich zu Dir kommen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (16. November 2005)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @[email protected] Freitag hätte ich auch Zeit für den Vilbeler Wald. Dann würde ich zu Dir kommen.
> 
> ...


cool, wann kannste da sein? wenn ich die startzeit weiss mach ichn lmb eintrag mit anschlussmöglichkeiten beim bierhannes und dem von ruben favorisierten treffpunkt.


----------



## Ippie (16. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Ab 17:00 Uhr bei Dir ist ok. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## timmey (16. November 2005)

Wie wäre es denn am WE mit iener TOur im Taunus?
Werde nämlich ziemlich sicher fahren, würde halt lieber mit euch fahren!  

MfG Tim


----------



## m.a.t. (16. November 2005)

timmey schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn am WE mit iener TOur im Taunus?
> Werde nämlich ziemlich sicher fahren, würde halt lieber mit euch fahren!
> 
> MfG Tim


Mmmh, Sonntag bin ich nicht da. Samstag wollte ich mal Richtung Winterstein schauen, falls der schneefrei ist. Dort kenne ich mich allerdings nicht so doll aus, was der Grund ist, warum ich da mal wieder hin fahre. Kann gerne jemand mitkommen!
ciao, matthias


----------



## Der Spanier (16. November 2005)

@Lupo: mir passt es super am Freitag abend. Einfach LMB eintragen und Uhrzeit für meinen Treffpunkt (oder noch einfacher: anrufen   )
@MAT: Wenn das Wetter nicht so schrecklich ist, können wir zusammen fahren. Ich war letzte Woche bei Winterstein und hat mir sehr gefallen. Das Trail auf dem Limes insbesondere
Gruß
RUben


----------



## Lupo (16. November 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: mir passt es super am Freitag abend. Einfach LMB eintragen und Uhrzeit für meinen Treffpunkt (oder noch einfacher: anrufen   )


ok, mach ich heut abend wenn ich zeit habe  


			
				Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war letzte Woche bei Winterstein und hat mir sehr gefallen. Das Trail auf dem Limes insbesondere
> Gruß
> RUben


da wollt ich auch schon immer mal hin   hatte aber bis jetzt keinen gescheiten plan davon. wie wärs wenn du den guide machst?samstag oder sonntag wär ich dabei...


----------



## lokalhorst (16. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ok, mach ich heut abend wenn ich zeit habe
> 
> da wollt ich auch schon immer mal hin   hatte aber bis jetzt keinen gescheiten plan davon. wie wärs wenn du den guide machst?samstag oder sonntag wär ich dabei...


ich könnte auch am Sonntag und mich interessiert die Strecke auch! Also mach uns den Guide  
@Lupo: entgegen meiner Zusage für Sa muß ich gestehen, dass ich den Volkslauf in Seligenstadt vergessen habe und dort wegen weiblicher Reize hin muß


----------



## fUEL (16. November 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte auch am Sonntag und mich interessiert die Strecke auch! Also mach uns den Guide
> @Lupo: entgegen meiner Zusage für Sa muß ich gestehen, dass ich den Volkslauf in Seligenstadt vergessen habe und dort wegen weiblicher Reize hin muß




Vorschlag für Euch:  
Kapersburg, Kuhkopf ( Trail ) wieder hoch von da ab trailig zu Steinkopf, Winterstein, Trail (wunderschön) zum Gasthaus, weiter auf Rotes Kreuz bis zur Autobahn( Kicker etc, zum mitnehmen) zurück bis zum Gaulskopf, dann entweder Marathontrail ( bis Kransberg)oder Limestrail (bis Ziegenberg),  zurück bis zum Gaulskopf nächste Querung in den Limestrail zurück zur Kapersburg.  ( Achtung , da gibt es Wildsäue )
Bodenbeschaffenheit ist dort matschiger als Feldi oder Alde also gescheite Reifen für gescheiten Spaß.

Viel Vergnügen   Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (16. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag für Euch:
> Kapersburg, Kuhkopf ( Trail ) wieder hoch von da ab trailig zu Steinkopf, Winterstein, Trail (wunderschön) zum Gasthaus, weiter auf Rotes Kreuz bis zur Autobahn( Kicker etc, zum mitnehmen) zurück bis zum Gaulskopf, dann entweder Marathontrail ( bis Kransberg)oder Limestrail (bis Ziegenberg),  zurück bis zum Gaulskopf nächste Querung in den Limestrail zurück zur Kapersburg.  ( Achtung , da gibt es Wildsäue )
> Bodenbeschaffenheit ist dort matschiger als Feldi oder Alde also gescheite Reifen für gescheiten Spaß.
> 
> Viel Vergnügen   Frank



Hey danke !    Ich werd mal versuchen, was ich davon finde. Den Trail vom Winterstein runter und dann zur Autobahn kenne ich, sonst alles Neuland.


----------



## Der Spanier (16. November 2005)

@Fuel: danke für den Vorschlag!   einiges habe ich letzte Woche Ausprobiert (limes, roter Kreuz) und war richtig schön. Von Winterstein bin ich runter gefahren direkt bis Friedberg, erst auf den gelben Kreuz und danach auf den roten Kreuz. Nach der Autobahn habe ich einige unmarkierte lustige Trails gefunden, eher flach, trotzdem technisch.
@ MAT, Lokalhorst, Lupo: ich habe Zeit das ganze Wochenende, es ist mir egal Samstag oder Sonntag. Wir können es einfach demokratisch entscheiden   Treffpunkt konnte der Saalburg sein.
Schöne Grüße
Ruben


----------



## Lupo (16. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag für Euch: .......
> 
> Viel Vergnügen   Frank


vorschlag für dich:  komm doch mit  
wo wollen wir überhaupt starten? ob die hohemark da so geeignet ist  günstiger wäre doch die saalburg oder der parkplatz vom homburger brauhaus


----------



## timmey (16. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ok, mach ich heut abend wenn ich zeit habe
> 
> da wollt ich auch schon immer mal hin   hatte aber bis jetzt keinen gescheiten plan davon. wie wärs wenn du den guide machst?samstag oder sonntag wär ich dabei...



Ja hab auch ne gute Karte...Kumpel un ich würden SAmstag mitkommen...

Wo wäre Treffpunkt?


Mfg Timmi


----------



## fUEL (18. November 2005)

Sorry, bin im Einzelhandel- kann Samstags nicht  , vielleicht Sonntag.  
Gestern war cool auf dem Rossert - naja ist ja eigentlich Naturschutzgebiet
( auch noch zusätzlich Licht, da Nacht   ) oha!


Ich schau immer mal rein, welcher Tag es denn wird. FaLLS sONNTAG VERSUCH ICH MITZUKOMMEN:  

Gruß Frank


----------



## lokalhorst (18. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> vorschlag für dich:  komm doch mit
> wo wollen wir überhaupt starten? ob die hohemark da so geeignet ist  günstiger wäre doch die saalburg oder der parkplatz vom homburger brauhaus



von der Sallaburg kann man gut losfahren und ich habe auch die 1:25000 Karten vom Taunus, mit denen ich bisher immer gut zu recht gekommen bin.
Und and er Saalburg gibt es das Apfelmännchen, dass jetzt auch schon heißen Apfelsaft hat. Nach der Tour ein highlight   
@Lupo wir schnacken mal heute abend

Gruß
c.a.


----------



## timmey (18. November 2005)

Ich könnte besser morgens....und treffen an SAalburg wäre ok! Aber wie lange? Weil für uns isses schon anstrengend von Karben hochzufahren...

MfG TIm


----------



## fUEL (18. November 2005)

Für die Konstellation der Karbener wäre der beste Anfangspunkt Vergnügungspark Lochmühle    ( ist übrigens auch gut von Homburg zu erreichen! Lochmühlenweg ab Kirdorfer Feld bis zur Unterführung Lochmühle)Von dort auf dem alten Limestrail    bis zum Munitionsdepot, dann am Zaun entlang bis Kapersburg. Wäre übrigens auch ein guter Startort. 
Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp, da die Karbener etc. sich den Uphill ersparen würden und so auf der Tour frischer sind.
Also denn viel Spaß falls Samstag 
Gruss Frank.


----------



## Der Spanier (18. November 2005)

Servus,
@Timmey: Ich fahre aus Dortelweil. Wir könnten uns z.B in Obererschbach treffen (eine Strasse fährt direkt nach Karben) und ab diesem Punkt nach Saalburg fahren. Der Anstieg ist nicht sooo hart und ausserdem werde ich ziemlich langsam fahren, da ich Punkte für WP sammeln will   

Bei Saalburg gibt es ein sehr schönes Trail (aus dem Thomas Weg runter, klein aber fein), das ich euch zeigen wollte. Danach können wir runter richtung Lchmühle fahren und dann auf das Limestrail richtung Winterstein, wie Fuel vorgeschlagen hat. Der Weg kann ich auswendig bis Kapersburg.

Wir sprechen heute abend,

Gruß
Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmey (18. November 2005)

@Spanier ja die Idee is net schlecht...

Jez muss ich nur noch gcken wie sich das von der Zeit her ergibt wie wäre denn 12h Treffpunkt Saalburg?

100% zusagen kann ich erst heute Abend...

MfG TIm


----------



## Lupo (18. November 2005)

timmey schrieb:
			
		

> @Spanier ja die Idee is net schlecht...
> 
> Jez muss ich nur noch gcken wie sich das von der Zeit her ergibt wie wäre denn 12h Treffpunkt Saalburg?
> 
> ...


komm doch nachher mal mit in den vilbeler wald wir fahrn dann auch alle hinterher mit nach karben und liefern dich zu hause ab  dann können wir die winterstein tour besprechen.

@fuel: sach doch ma was zum sonntag, ab wann etc, fände es gut wennde dabei wärst


----------



## timmey (18. November 2005)

Ne sry das leiider geht net...wie schnell werden wir morgen fahren??
Werde ja nen Kumpel mitbringen der das Tempo von letztemmal bestimmt fahren könnte...will halt nur sicher gehen...

Also bitte Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit für Morgen hier ins Forum für mich gilt je früher desto besser...

MfG Tim


----------



## fUEL (18. November 2005)

@fuel: sach doch ma was zum sonntag, ab wann etc, fände es gut wennde dabei wärst [/QUOTE]

Bin relativ flexibel, denke, wenn meiner Frau das Frühstück nicht ausfällt wird sie schon nicht meckern.   
Habe es zur Kapersburg nur 100hm und ca.10 min Weg, so daß ich kurzfristig  dort sein könnte.    
Sehe z. B. 13 Uhr als ganz gute Zeit an ab Kapersburg.Das ist auch sonst immer die Sonntagsstartzeit unter Berücksichtigung der ehel. Pflichten.
Evtl. bring ich noch jemanden mit.

Geb Euch mal meine Handynummer, die steht ja sowieso immer auch beim lmb 017670044033.


----------



## Der Spanier (19. November 2005)

Servus,

ich habe schon ein LMB eingetragen. Letztendlich am Sonntag um 12 Uhr auf dem Saalburg (Sorry MAT   , das hat meheren Leute besser gepasst)
@Fuel: Wenn wir um 12 Anfangen, können wir uns treffen um 13 Uhr bei Kapersburg (wie du vorgeschlagen hast). Mein Handy ist auch in LMB
@Timmey: Ich glaube, dass wir genauso wie letztes Mal fahren werden; die Anstiege sind sogar nicht so lang wie bei dem Feldberg, dein Kumpel sollte kein Problem haben. Morgen können wir sprechen, um ein Treffpunkt im Obererlenbach auszumachen
@alle AWBer: Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen.    Wichtig: Die Eisbären sind kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch        d.h. ein gemeinsames Tour könnte ein Fangschuß für ihre Moral sein      
Schöne Grüße
Ruben


----------



## KillerN (19. November 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig: Die Eisbären sind kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch



Uns ist noch zu warm ! Wir Eisbären wollen es viel kälter haben, dann tauen wir erst auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (19. November 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich habe schon ein LMB eingetragen. Letztendlich am Sonntag um 12 Uhr auf dem Saalburg (Sorry MAT   , das hat meheren Leute besser gepasst)


Macht nix. Habe aus beruflichen Gründen dieses Wochenende leider eh nur Zeit für kurze Runden durch die Wetterau.  
Euch wünsche ich morgen schönes Wetter, viel Spass und merkt euch mal die Trails. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dann wieder dabei!
ciao, matthias


----------



## Der Spanier (20. November 2005)

@MAT: Schade, Arbeiten am Wochenende ist echt gemein. Übrigens, wie funktioniert eine flasche Rioja als warm-Mittel fürs Fahrrad in Winter?    

Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Lupo (20. November 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> ... Übrigens, wie funktioniert eine flasche Rioja als warm-Mittel fürs Fahrrad in Winter?
> 
> Gruß
> Ruben


fürs fahrrad oder den fahrer  ? jedenfalls friert das gesöff net so schnell ein wenn alc drin ist. wegen der nebenwirkungen könnteste ja mal nen langzeitversuch starten    ich halt mich dann lieber an den heissen äppler danach, dens an der saalburg gibt   der killer hat ja jetzt die lizenz zum fahren


----------



## Der Spanier (20. November 2005)

Tja, endlich warm, frisch geduscht und voll gefressen zu Hause    Die letzten 20 Km waren viel einfacher als ich dachte...nur mein Hinten dachte, dass es heute viel zu viel war   

@fUEL: Danke für die tolle Führung   Es hat richtig Spass gemacht. Um Winterstein gibt es doch schöne Trails

Nächstes Mal sollten wir uns lieber bei dieser Saalburgersiedlung oder beim Eingang von Lochmühle treffen. So können wir den letzten Anstieg zum Saalburg sparen.

@Stump1967: Hast du den Ruckweg ohne Problem gefunden?

Die Bilder werde ich später bearbeiten. Da mein Internet Zugang immer noch ein 56K Modem ist, muss ich die Bilder an der Uni hochladen. Wenn alles fertig ist, sage ich Bescheid.

Also, bis nächstes Mal

Ruben


----------



## KillerN (20. November 2005)

Von mir auch ein dickes Lob an unseren Guide, Fuel   

Der letzte Anstieg war doch eigentlich ganz net, da ist man nochmal auf Temperatur gekommen   

und der warme Apfelsaft hat auch supi gewärmt, DANKE @ LokalHorst


----------



## fUEL (21. November 2005)

Jungs, war doch alles in allem ne nette kleine Wintersteinrunde;  
Sagt mir doch vielleicht mal demnächst Bescheid, wer denn da nun alles mit war.   Am Besten erklärenderweise zu einem Bild.  
Also ansonsten : cu on trail
Gruss Frank


----------



## lokalhorst (21. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, war doch alles in allem ne nette kleine Wintersteinrunde;
> Sagt mir doch vielleicht mal demnächst Bescheid, wer denn da nun alles mit war.   Am Besten erklärenderweise zu einem Bild.
> Also ansonsten : cu on trail
> Gruss Frank



mit dem Kona Keuler war ich: siehe meine Bilder

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lupo (21. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, war doch alles in allem ne nette kleine Wintersteinrunde; ....


jo, das wars   ich hatte zum schluss 867hm aber durch den teilweisen recht weichen boden fühlen sich meine beine heut an wie nach 1800hm  
danke nochmal für die kompetente führung, ohne die wir wohl an den meisten highlights der gegend vorbeigefahren wären.
der mit dem fusion raid wo lupo drauf steht war ich  , bilder kann ich grad keine uppen weil mein account voll ist    aber ich hoffe dass der spanier bald dazu kommt, sonst darf er am donnerstag net mit in den vilbeler wald sondern muss zur strafe daheim bilder mit seinem 56k modem uppen    

übrigens, wer am *donnerstag*noch lust auf einen nightride hat kann ja mal seinen startzeitwunsch posten, je mehr mitfahren um so lustiger wirds


----------



## Der Spanier (21. November 2005)

@Lupo: Alles klar! Leider hatte ich heute keine Zeit. Ich habe die Bilder schon gesehen und ein von dir ist besonders gut gelungen.   
Es gibt noch eins bei diesem römmischen Turm, das die Harte der Tour im Lokalhorts Geschicht eindeutich zeigt   
Tja, heute nach 74 Km und 1200 hm bin fast Tot
Grüße
Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (21. November 2005)

@Lupo: Am Donnerstag versuche ich mir mal den Abend freizuschaufeln. Start der Bierhannestour gegen 18:00 wäre sehr ok für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schüni (21. November 2005)

Klasse Tour, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht. Danke noch Fuel.
Ich bin der mit dem Stevens. Am Sonntag habe ich noch die 100 km voll gekriegt. Bin dann doch noch bis Offenbach gefahren. In O. war ich dann schon etwas k.O. Durch Frankfurt wieder die übliche Folklore. Einmal abdrängen und einmal Vollbremsung, diesmal aber der Autofahrer. 

Bei trockenen Wetter müssen die Trail richtig schnell zu fahren sein.

Gruss Schüni.


----------



## Posada (22. November 2005)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an den Guide fuel, 100km hab´ ich zwar nicht vollgekriegt, aber nach meinen 90 hab´ich mich gefühlt wie Du, Schüi, Dich vielleicht nach 200 fühlen würdest, für eine Wintersteintour bin ich jederzeit wieder zu haben (ich war übrigens der mit dem Rocky)

Gruss

Christoph


----------



## lokalhorst (22. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jo, das wars
> übrigens, wer am *donnerstag*noch lust auf einen nightride hat kann ja mal seinen startzeitwunsch posten, je mehr mitfahren um so lustiger wirds



für mich wäre so ok wie letzte Woche also gegen 17:00-18:00 Uhr.
Hoffentlich sind meine Fußheizungen schon da

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Stump1967 (22. November 2005)

Hi, ich bedanke mich auch für die tolle Führung. Auch wenn ich leider voher abbrechen mußte hat es mir sehr viel spass gemacht.

@Spanier, danke ich habe denn Weg ohne probleme gefunden, ging ja wirklich nur gerade aus. Warum dachte ich nur das es von der Lochmühle zur Saalburg keinen Anstieg mehr gibt, da wurde es ein nochmal richtig warm   

@Fuel, ich bin der mit dem Silbernen Stumpjumper der leider füher Heim mußte. Mußte halt noch was am Haus machen solange es hell ist.

Also dann bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Stump1967 (22. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jo, das wars   ich hatte zum schluss 867hm aber durch den teilweisen recht weichen boden fühlen sich meine beine heut an wie nach 1800hm
> danke nochmal für die kompetente führung, ohne die wir wohl an den meisten highlights der gegend vorbeigefahren wären.
> der mit dem fusion raid wo lupo drauf steht war ich  , bilder kann ich grad keine uppen weil mein account voll ist    aber ich hoffe dass der spanier bald dazu kommt, sonst darf er am donnerstag net mit in den vilbeler wald sondern muss zur strafe daheim bilder mit seinem 56k modem uppen
> 
> übrigens, wer am *donnerstag*noch lust auf einen nightride hat kann ja mal seinen startzeitwunsch posten, je mehr mitfahren um so lustiger wirds


Von wo aus fahrt Ihr denn und wie lange soll der nightride dauern?

Danke,
Jens


----------



## Lupo (22. November 2005)

Stump1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Von wo aus fahrt Ihr denn und wie lange soll der nightride dauern?
> 
> Danke,
> Jens


start ist wahlweise bei mir in of, ffm-mainkur+15min, vilbeler wald+40min, fahrzeit 2 - 2,5 std. jo wollte sich noch zur startzeit äussern, dann mach ich einen lmb eintrag.


----------



## hardun (22. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jo wollte sich noch zur startzeit äussern, dann mach ich einen lmb eintrag.


Hi zusammen,
macht das am besten unabhängig von mir. Ich werde leider vor Donnerstag Nachmittag nicht wissen, wann ich von der Arbeit weg kann.
Ich würde mich dann noch kurzfristig am Vilbeler Wald anschließen.

@fUEL
Ich war der mit dem schwarzem Spezialized Hardtail...


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: Alles klar! Leider hatte ich heute keine Zeit. Ich habe die Bilder schon gesehen und ein von dir ist besonders gut gelungen.
> Es gibt noch eins bei diesem römmischen Turm, das die Harte der Tour im Lokalhorts Geschicht eindeutich zeigt
> Tja, heute nach 74 Km und 1200 hm bin fast Tot
> Grüße
> Ruben



Hallo, bitte sei so lieb und schick mir den Link, wenn Fotos verfügbar sind.  
Gracias  
Frank


----------



## Der Spanier (22. November 2005)

Servus,

Die Bilder stehen bereits zur Verfügung AWB Winterstein 
@Lupo: Darf ich jetzt am Donnerstag mitmachen ?   

Sorry, dass meine Kommentare nicht besonders ausführlich sind. Es gab zu viele Bilder zu kommentieren. Falls jemmand das Bild mit mehr qualität will (2,1Mbytes) , bitte Bescheid sagen, ich kann es per mail schicken.

@fUEL: De nada


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (22. November 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> Die Bilder stehen bereits zur Verfügung AWB Winterstein
> @Lupo: Darf ich jetzt am Donnerstag mitmachen ?   ...


natürlich   "buenos dias" haste gemacht. ich hab auch noch ein paar vom we davor hochgeschoben, miss marple war so nett mir von ihrem space zur verfügung zu stellen   aber ich war so faul dass ich auf die komentare ganz verzichtet hab. werd jetzt noch das ovl hochschieben. bei interesse, pm an mich  

wolfgang


----------



## Der Spanier (24. November 2005)

Leider muss ich meine Teilnahme heute abend absagen. Ich habe eine kleine Erkältung und ich glaube, dass das Wetter nicht besonders geeignet für meine körperliche Zusatand ist   

Viel Spass heute abend
RUben


----------



## lokalhorst (24. November 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muss ich meine Teilnahme heute abend absagen. Ich habe eine kleine Erkältung und ich glaube, dass das Wetter nicht besonders geeignet für meine körperliche Zusatand ist
> 
> Viel Spass heute abend
> RUben


Sorry Jungs mein Chef möchte heute nicht, dass ich mit euch fahre, dabei sind doch meine beheizbaren Einlagen da....

Sorry
Horst


----------



## oldrizzo (25. November 2005)

hallo ihr after work biker,

ich habe gesehen, dass ihr in meinem" revier unterwegs wart. glückwunsch... es lohnt sich immer mal einen abstecher in die wetterau zu machen. wenn es euch in den beinen juckt und das wetter so bleibt, möchte ich euch den limestrail bei schnee wärmstens ans herz legen.... auch sonst lässt sich lustig radeln rund um den winterstein und bei schnee ists nicht so überlaufen. bis bald im wald!


----------



## Lupo (25. November 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr after work biker,
> 
> ich habe gesehen, dass ihr in meinem" revier unterwegs wart. glückwunsch... es lohnt sich immer mal einen abstecher in die wetterau zu machen. ....bis bald im wald!


...und bestimmt nicht das letzte mal. frank war so frei  uns ein paar nette trails zu zeigen, aber einige davon wollt ich net wirklich im schnee fahren. die suhlen mit laub obendrauf haben mir auch so schon gereicht  leider war der weg von und zu der kapersburg etwas langweilig, wenns da was besseres gibt als am zaun vom munitionsdepot entlang würde es mich interessieren


----------



## oldrizzo (25. November 2005)

du meinst aus richtung saalburg kommen? ja, da gibts schon was, so ganz nette wege. zwar nicht sehr trailig aber kurvig und recht schnell.... toll..... ehrlich gesagt, müsste ich die aber momentan selber suchen.  der einstieg war aber oberhalb pfaffenwiesbach in der nähe eines parkplatzes.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (25. November 2005)

genau, also grob gesagt, start am homburger brauhaus (allein wegen dem    danach ganz nett) über kirdorf zur saalburg..  ..nach norden maximal bis zur b275, zurück    und oberhalb köppern und f-dorf wieder runter zum brauhaus.


----------



## fUEL (28. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ...und bestimmt nicht das letzte mal. frank war so frei  uns ein paar nette trails zu zeigen, aber einige davon wollt ich net wirklich im schnee fahren. die suhlen mit laub obendrauf haben mir auch so schon gereicht  leider war der weg von und zu der kapersburg etwas langweilig, wenns da was besseres gibt als am zaun vom munitionsdepot entlang würde es mich interessieren



HI, also am besten lässt Du den Weg zur Kapersburg bleiben und fährst die nächste rechts hoch, nach der Linkskurve nach 30 m rechts, ab da wird es trailig und du kommst schon kurz vor dem Kuhkopf auf den Weg, den wir auch genommen hatten ausgehend vom Limestrail.
Gerne können wir ja noch mal ne Tour machen mit anderer Wegeführung. 
Kapersburg war ja nur ein guter Treffpunkt.

Im Übrigen, kommt Ihr, wenn Ihr von unten (Köppern) über den Fuchstanzweg , am Schlagbaum rechts rein  kommt ( geile Rampe mit 20% Steigung und schöner Sicht)  kommt Ihr dann oberhalb der Kapersburg raus und seht auch kein Zaun  

Gruss Frank
Ps Donnerstag im lmb Tour Feldi Alde eingestellt- vielleicht kommt jemand von Euch mit?!


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Ps Donnerstag im lmb Tour Feldi Alde eingestellt- vielleicht kommt jemand von Euch mit?!



könnte bei mir vielleicht diesen donnerstag klappen. wollte nämlich da sowieso frei machen und punkte für den wp brauch ich auch dringend   

wie wärs denn mit so ein paar eisbärchen zum vor mir herjagen


----------



## Google (29. November 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> könnte bei mir vielleicht diesen donnerstag klappen. wollte nämlich da sowieso frei machen und punkte für den wp brauch ich auch dringend
> 
> wie wärs denn mit so ein paar eisbärchen zum vor mir herjagen


Geht leider net. Die Eisbären haben Stammtisch um auszuhecken wie wir Euch noch ärgern können.

Aber an sich ist doch die Idee ganz gut: Eisbären eats ääähhh meets AWB (beinah versprochen....)

Hätt ja schon beinah bei der Bierhannestour vom Lupo geklappt.


----------



## Lupo (29. November 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wie wärs denn mit so ein paar eisbärchen zum vor mir herjagen


möcht bloss wissen wie  
du haust ja immer vor mir ab, besonders wann´s steil hoch geht    

@fuel: ist mir alle bissi verworren   ich guggs mir mal auf der top 50 an. 
am donnerstag wirds bei mir nix, so früh krieg ich net frei


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> möcht bloss wissen wie
> du haust ja immer vor mir ab, besonders wann´s steil hoch geht
> (



nach euren bisherigen wp-leistungen müsste es aber eigentlich umgekehrt sein    
oder schummeln da einige eisbärchen etwa       
nein, nein. das werden sie bestimmt nicht. nein, nein. eisbären sind nette und bestimmt ehrliche lebewesen


----------



## Der Spanier (29. November 2005)

@wissefux: Nein, der Grund ist wie MAT schon erwähnt hat,  Eisbären trainieren hauptsächlich flach in Winter, damit sie viele Punkte sammeln können. Dann kommen ein Paar Anstiege und Hm zusammen und ihre ganze Punkterei ist vorbei. Folge: sie können nur das Hinterrad der AWBler sehen     

Schade, dass Fahren Donnerstags bei mir immer ein bissi blöd ist. Sonst kann ich mittags ganz gut fahren. Eine neue Tour mit fUEL würde sicherlich Spass machen   

Schöne Grüße

Ruben


----------



## fUEL (29. November 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> könnte bei mir vielleicht diesen donnerstag klappen. wollte nämlich da sowieso frei machen und punkte für den wp brauch ich auch dringend
> 
> wie wärs denn mit so ein paar eisbärchen zum vor mir herjagen



Hi, das wär doch klasse;  
Wir fahren aber immer schön trailig  , wenn es geht - deshalb hast Du nicht so irre viele km   zum Schluss zusammen aber dafür bist Du dann     
Grinsefux.
Also denn schreib dich ein im lmb 
Übrigens: Schwarzer Kater kommt am Donnerstag nicht mit, da verhindert.
Somit sind wir bislang erst zu dritt.  - dann müssen wir wohl etwas schneller bergauf fahren um die fehlenden Leutchen zu egalisieren.

Grüsse frank

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Schwarzer Kater kommt am Donnerstag nicht mit, da verhindert.
> Somit sind wir bislang erst zu dritt.


Ja leider.   Hab da keine Zeit und werde vormittags etwas in der Mainebene und im Vordertaunus rumeieren müssen. Aber nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren aber immer schön trailig  , wenn es geht - deshalb hast Du nicht so irre viele km   zum Schluss zusammen aber dafür bist Du dann
> Grinsefux.



trailig ist genau mein ding   
auf km kommt es im winter nicht wirklich an. es zählt doch alleine die zeit für den winterpokal   an meinem winterbike hab ich eh keinen tacho dran ...

schade, dass die mieze keine zeit hat. aber es wird bestimmt ne feine sache. werde dann schon per bike zur hohen mark kommen, mich dann aber irgendwann irgendwo in der fuxtanzecke wieder richtung heimat absetzen ...

wer ist denn die 3. person


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (30. November 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> auf km kommt es im winter nicht wirklich an. es zählt doch alleine die zeit für den winterpokal   an meinem winterbike hab ich eh keinen tacho dran ...



Hier, gemogelt wird nicht. 
Wir passen da genau auf!


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wir passen da genau auf!



wird zeit, dass ich mal ein paar eisbären in freier wildbahn vor die stollen kriege   
hier wird nix gemogelt. bei der kälte verbieten sich unnötige wartezeiten von ganz alleine. da wird voll durchgezogen um warm zu bleiben und nicht auszukühlen. an abziehbaren gewollten pausen kommen bei mir keine 5 min zusammen.

also passt lieber auf euch auf, sonst werdet ihr noch opfer der jagenden awb´s


----------



## fUEL (30. November 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> trailig ist genau mein ding
> auf km kommt es im winter nicht wirklich an. es zählt doch alleine die zeit für den winterpokal   an meinem winterbike hab ich eh keinen tacho dran ...
> 
> schade, dass die mieze keine zeit hat. aber es wird bestimmt ne feine sache. werde dann schon per bike zur hohen mark kommen, mich dann aber irgendwann irgendwo in der fuxtanzecke wieder richtung heimat absetzen ...
> ...




Mein Schwager Peter, vielleicht noch Thomas, der Fat Albert, werd ihn mal anrufen heute.
CU Frank


----------



## caroka (30. November 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> trailig ist genau mein ding
> auf km kommt es im winter nicht wirklich an. es zählt doch alleine die zeit für den winterpokal   an meinem winterbike hab ich eh keinen tacho dran ...
> 
> schade, dass die mieze keine zeit hat. aber es wird bestimmt ne feine sache. werde dann schon per bike zur hohen mark kommen, mich dann aber irgendwann irgendwo in der fuxtanzecke wieder richtung heimat absetzen ...
> ...



hi,
bin nicht die 3. Person, doch ich habe gehört, Du kommst auch aus der wuuuuunderschöööööönen Möbelstadt. Wie fährst Du denn zur Hohemark?

Greetz


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2005)

was man hier so alles "hören" kann   

also ich fahre einfach über rote mühle, straße nach königstein, am opelzoo vorbei, in kronberg oberhalb des waldschwimmbades (bürgelstollen) und dann entlang der b455 richtung oberursel (im wald). brauche ca. 40 min bis zur hohen mark im sommer. im winter bestimmt etwas länger ...

bin aber auch schon übern feldberg zur hohen mark gefahren


----------



## fUEL (30. November 2005)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> bin nicht die 3. Person, doch ich habe gehört, Du kommst auch aus der wuuuuunderschöööööönen Möbelstadt. Wie fährst Du denn zur Hohemark?
> 
> Greetz


Hi caroka, ich bin sicher der wissefux fährt mit Helm - wie schützt Du den kopf der Mutter deiner Kinder????  
Die Route hast Du ja schon von wissefux gekiegt. 
Komm doch mit und teste Deinen neuen HelmHelm


----------



## caroka (30. November 2005)

Eieiei....
würde ja gerne mit, doch ich glaube, ich bekomme es zeitlich nicht hin.

@wissefux  kannst Du mir Deine Handynr. mailen. Vielleicht melde ich mich kurzfristig.


So muß jetzt weiter arbeiten, die Chefs gucken schon ganz neugierig.

Ciao


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2005)

@caroka : poste einfach hier rechtzeitig, ob du kannst oder nicht. gegen 13.00 uhr werde ich das schöne kelkheim verlassen ...


----------



## fUEL (2. Dezember 2005)

Naja gestern war wohl nicht unter dem besten Stern gestanden.  
Erst verpätete Abfahrt wg. techn. Defekt und dann die Erkenntnis, daß trailig auf den meisten Wegen nur sehr eingegrenzt möglich ist.  

Zum Schluß der Schwarze Balken   vom Altkönig runter jedoch war erstklassig zu fahren   und hat uns ein wenig entschädigt  - naja bis zum Victoriatempel. Im folgenden Abschnitt, nach den Felsen haben die Waldarbeiter ganze Arbeit geleistet.   

War nur mit Tragepassagen zu umgehen.   

Trotzdem das Wetter und vor allem die Dämmerung am Altkönig waren wie aus dem Märchenbuch. Dicker Zuckerguß und blauer Himmel trotz Dunkelheit.

-  Bis wir dann auf dem Trail verschwunden sind !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. Dezember 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Naja gestern war wohl nicht unter dem besten Stern gestanden.
> Erst verpätete Abfahrt wg. techn. Defekt und dann die Erkenntnis, daß trailig auf den meisten Wegen nur sehr eingegrenzt möglich ist.


Mir ging es ähnlich......
Habe gestern meine neuen Alberts aufgezogen und hatte gleich einen Platten.     Scheinbar war Schmutz im Mantel, doch als hätte ein Loch nicht gereicht.....es waren gleich zwei.


			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem das Wetter und vor allem die Dämmerung am Altkönig waren wie aus dem Märchenbuch. Dicker Zuckerguß und blauer Himmel...


Wollte trotzdem noch 'ne Tour wagen und ich kann Fuel nur beipflichten, am Fuchstanz und Alde war märchenhaftes Wetter. 
Doch es war tierisch anstrengend. Manche Wege bin ich sogar bergab auf dem kleinsten Zahnkranz gefahren, weil der Schnee so hoch war.   Alles in allem war es aber ein märchenhafter Nachmittag. 

Schade, daß wir uns nicht getroffen haben.

Grüße

Ach ja.....


			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi caroka, ....
> Komm doch mit und teste Deinen neuen HelmHelm


Helm hat Test bestanden.


----------



## fUEL (2. Dezember 2005)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ging es ähnlich......
> Habe gestern meine neuen Alberts aufgezogen und hatte gleich einen Platten.     Scheinbar war Schmutz im Mantel, doch als hätte ein Loch nicht gereicht.....es waren gleich zwei.
> 
> Wollte trotzdem noch 'ne Tour wagen und ich kann Fuel nur beipflichten, am Fuchstanz und Alde war märchenhaftes Wetter.
> ...


Na da kann ich nur sagen : Ich bin stolz auf Dich Ich bin stolz auf DichDas war doch bestimmt nicht zu warm unter dem Helm bei diesem Wetter
Und vor allem warst Du bei erhöhter Unfallgefahr auch endlich standesgemäß geschützt. Bravo !!! Aber eigentlich sollte das ja selbstverständlich sein. 

Die Schneestimmung am Altkönig ist einfach königlich   und der schwarze Balken himmlich zu fahren bis zum Tempel.
Nächstes Mal kannst Du ja vorher durchrufen, dann können wir uns wenigstens oben treffen. ( Nummer im lmb immer mitgepostet.)
Gruß Frank


----------



## caroka (2. Dezember 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> ....Das war doch bestimmt nicht zu warm unter dem Helm bei diesem Wetter....
> Nächstes Mal kannst Du ja vorher durchrufen, dann können wir uns wenigstens oben treffen. ( Nummer im lmb immer mitgepostet.)
> Gruß Frank


Nächstes Mal ruf ich durch....und unter'm Helm war es sehr warm.  

Grüße


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2005)

Ei was ist denn  hier los, seid Ihr alle in Ferien ???  
Kommt irgendeiner von Euch heut zur Hohemark.   Siehe LMB 14Uhr????  

Bislang sind wir zu viert. 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## lokalhorst (8. Dezember 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Ei was ist denn  hier los, seid Ihr alle in Ferien ???
> Kommt irgendeiner von Euch heut zur Hohemark.   Siehe LMB 14Uhr????
> 
> Bislang sind wir zu viert.
> Grüsse Frank



Nein eher auf der Arbeit und mein Chef hat da irgendwie wenig Verständnis,   wenn ich so gegen 13:00 Uhr verschwinde. Ich würde ja gerne mal eine Tour mit Dir fahren, aber so Do 14:00 Uhr paßt bei mir einfach nicht so gut.

schade aber gerne mal abends oder am WoEn  

C.A.


----------



## m.a.t. (8. Dezember 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Ei was ist denn  hier los, seid Ihr alle in Ferien ???
> Kommt irgendeiner von Euch heut zur Hohemark.   Siehe LMB 14Uhr????


Wollen, ja sehr gerne! Können, tja ich werde hier im Büro sicher noch bis 22Uhr sein  Beantwortet das deine Frage ?  
Wochenende: Ich wollte mal wieder meinen Renner entstauben. Hat jemand Bock am Samstag ne Runde durch Wetterau und Vogelsberg zu drehen (so um Ronneburg, Kefenrod, Wolf)? Ca. 110km, 1000hm, 4-5h.
ciao, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (8. Dezember 2005)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen, ja sehr gerne! Können, tja ich werde hier im Büro sicher noch bis 22Uhr sein  Beantwortet das deine Frage ?
> Wochenende: Ich wollte mal wieder meinen Renner entstauben. Hat jemand Bock am Samstag ne Runde durch Wetterau und Vogelsberg zu drehen (so um Ronneburg, Kefenrod, Wolf)? Ca. 110km, 1000hm, 4-5h.
> ciao, matthias



Tja das unterfordert mich leider! ich fange gar nicht unter 250 km und 32000 hm an     . und das nur unter 3 h. 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## m.a.t. (8. Dezember 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Tja das unterfordert mich leider! ich fange gar nicht unter 250 km und 32000 hm an     . und das nur unter 3 h.
> Gruß
> Horst


Da hätte ich doch auch was für dich. Einfach ca. 300mal die Röhrborngasse in Bergen-Enkheim hoch und runterfahren. Sind allerdings nur müde 20000hm. Reicht dir das? Dürfte ordentlich dicke Beine geben


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2005)

War auch so ne schöne Tour.Ab 600 m Schneefall und ab Windeck richtig glatt gewesen. Temperaturen zwischen 3 und -2 Grad war o.k.  Ich schäm mich ja fast, daß ich am Donnerstag Rad fahren darf aber ich arbeite ja auch an jedem Samstag bis 18 Uhr, wenn ihr 20000hm im Vogelsberg fahrt und wenn ich dann nach Hause komme wahrscheinlich schon beim Abendessen seid oder mit Mutti im Heiabettchen.

Naja ich jammer ja eigentlich nicht rum aber habe mir den Donnerstag bei meiner 65 Std. Woche bestimmt verdient.

Hat jemand Bock am Sonntag auf ne Tour??


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2005)

@fUEL:  Hab' meiner Tochter schon versprochen am Sonntag mit ihr ins Schwimmbad zu gehen.  
Bin konditionell auch nicht sonderlich gut drauf.   Und da ich nur ungern die Spaßbremse spiele, werde ich mich erst sehen lassen, wenn ich wieder fit bin.  
Das Forum behalte ich natürlich im Auge.  
@all:   Also benehmt Euch und vor allem postet mal was. Ist ja echt wenig los zur Zeit. Seid Ihr schon im Weihnachtsstress??    
Cu


----------



## lokalhorst (9. Dezember 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> War auch so ne schöne Tour.Ab 600 m Schneefall und ab Windeck richtig glatt gewesen. Temperaturen zwischen 3 und -2 Grad war o.k.  Ich schäm mich ja fast, daß ich am Donnerstag Rad fahren darf aber ich arbeite ja auch an jedem Samstag bis 18 Uhr, wenn ihr 20000hm im Vogelsberg fahrt und wenn ich dann nach Hause komme wahrscheinlich schon beim Abendessen seid oder mit Mutti im Heiabettchen.
> 
> Naja ich jammer ja eigentlich nicht rum aber habe mir den Donnerstag bei meiner 65 Std. Woche bestimmt verdient.
> 
> Hat jemand Bock am Sonntag auf ne Tour??



Wie du arbeitest nur 65 Stunden die Woche?  Nein es ist doch einfach der pure Neid der mich hat schreiben lassen. Am Sonntag wäre ich dabei, allerdings gleich vorab, ich habe bei weitem nicht dein Konditionsniveau, also wäre es ganz gut, wenn wir rund um Feldberg/altkönig/Oberursel/Falkenstein und so fahren, dass ich, falls die Lungen und Oberschenkel brennen, alleine nach hause finde. Ich bin bisher auf jeden fall da  

Machst Du ein LMB?

Gruß
c.A.


----------



## fUEL (9. Dezember 2005)

Am Sonntag wäre ich dabei. Ich bin bisher auf jeden fall da  

Machst Du ein LMB?

Gruß
c.A.[/QUOTE]

Hab ich gemacht unter Saalburg, da mein Kumpel Kilian ( Whitesummer) da gg 17 Uhr aussteigen will wg Abendgestaltung und er dann nur noch runterrollen muß nach Homburg. 
Von der Hohemark hast Du ungefähr 20 bis 30 min. gemütliche Fahrt zur Saalburg. 
Wird gemütliches Tempo und möglichst trailig, kurzer Abstecher zum Weihnachtsmarkt auf dem Feldi. Glühwein etc. schlabbern und trailig zurück. 
Kannst auch jederzeit dann vom Feldi aus zum Fuchstanz und über roten Punkt zur Hohemark zurück oder wie auch immer. Wir sind da offen und demokratisch.
Denk dran, daß es ab ca 600m Höhe immer noch Dauerfrost ist. wg. Klamotten.
Spikes brauchst Du nicht nach meiner Einschätzung und der Erfahrung vom Donnerstag. 

Grüsse Frank


----------



## lokalhorst (10. Dezember 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich gemacht unter Saalburg, da mein Kumpel Kilian ( Whitesummer) da gg 17 Uhr aussteigen will wg Abendgestaltung und er dann nur noch runterrollen muß nach Homburg.
> Von der Hohemark hast Du ungefähr 20 bis 30 min. gemütliche Fahrt zur Saalburg.
> Wird gemütliches Tempo und möglichst trailig, kurzer Abstecher zum Weihnachtsmarkt auf dem Feldi. Glühwein etc. schlabbern und trailig zurück.
> Kannst auch jederzeit dann vom Feldi aus zum Fuchstanz und über roten Punkt zur Hohemark zurück oder wie auch immer. Wir sind da offen und demokratisch.
> ...



Ich komme dann auch zur Saalburg und kenne den Weg zur Saalburg zur Not auch allein, da ich dort auch rumheize. Ich bringe dann mal Licht, 10 Jacken, beheizbare Einlegesohlen und so mit

Gruß


----------



## fUEL (10. Dezember 2005)

10 Jacken??Konkret?? EY Alder Goil ! 


			
				lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme dann auch zur Saalburg und kenne den Weg zur Saalburg zur Not auch allein, da ich dort auch rumheize. Ich bringe dann mal Licht, 10 Jacken, beheizbare Einlegesohlen und so mit
> 
> Gruß


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2005)

na wenn die 10 jacken mal nicht konkret vom lkw gefallen sind, weischt du ...    

ganz sooo kalt ist es dann doch nicht da draussen ...

@laufand und blackbike : was ist eigentlich mit euch so los ? ihr macht euch ziemlich rar. das awb team 1 braucht punkte ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Dezember 2005)

Werde vorraussichtlich morgen auch mal an der Saalburg vorbei schauen. Komme allerdings mit Bike von Eppstein über Fuchstanz und Limes und werd euch dann am Feldberg wieder gen Westen verlassen.
Auf Hauptwegen sind Spikes ab 700 m Höhe übrigens eine sehr gute Idee. Auf Trails geht´s auch bis 800 m noch ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (11. Dezember 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Jacken??Konkret?? EY Alder Goil !



Tja Jungs die 10 Jacken bekommt ihr dann jetzt doch nicht zu sehen,   da ich doch noch einen privaten Termin heute Nachmittag wahrnehmen muß und micht jetzt gleich in die Berge verdrücke.   
Sorry war so aber nicht vorhersehbar. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und werde micht jetzt gleich allein in den Taunus fahren   

Der Limesweg ist bis zu Saalburg komplett ohne Spikes zu fahren, war gestern sehr schön

Gruß
C.A.


----------



## Der Spanier (12. Dezember 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @laufand und blackbike : was ist eigentlich mit euch so los ? ihr macht euch ziemlich rar. das awb team 1 braucht punkte ...



Tja, das frage ich mich auch...langsam mache ich mich Sorgen darüber   

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das frage ich mich auch...langsam mache ich mich Sorgen darüber


Hmmmmjammmjammmjammmm......... *leckerschmatzschlürf* 

Ein satter Eisbär


----------



## Der Spanier (12. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmjammmjammmjammmm......... *leckerschmatzschlürf*
> 
> Ein satter Eisbär



Oh Mann, ich wusste, dass solche Rivalität kein Happy End hätte   

oder vielleicht ist es Laufands Taktik, 4 Wochen WP zusammen einzutragen, damit die Bärchen ein Genickschlag bekommen    
Gruss
Ruben


----------



## Der Spanier (12. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe es vergessen: Wie wäre es diese Woche mit einer Bierhannes Tour??? Wenn die Temperatur rund 0 sind, würde ich gern mitmachen
Gruss again
Ruben


----------



## andy1 (12. Dezember 2005)

Gestern die 14-Uhr-Tour ab Saalburg war schon spaßig...
nur nicht bis ich erstmal hingekommen bin 
Aber es ließ sich supergut fahren, besser als gedacht - war alles frei - kein Schnee etc. 
Erst später vom Sandplacken Richtung Feldberg hoch wurde es eklig.
Menschenmassen trieben sich den Berg hoch zum Weihnachtsmark und blockierten die noch fahrbaren Randbereiche. Da musste man notgedrungen auf die glatten Bereiche ausweichen was wiederum für beide Parteien übel enden kann...
Letztendlich ging es fast überall gut hoch bis auf wenige Stellen.

Der Weihnachtsmarkt war irgendwie nicht so romantisch.., naja.

Dafür war dann die Abfahrt umso kniffeliger 

Bin gespannt wie es in der Gruppe zu fahren ist wenn wirklich mal viel Schnee liegt - wenn denn mal einer ne Tour anbietet.
(Ich kenne mich da immer noch zu wenig aus, fahre allein immer nur Standardstecken)


----------



## fUEL (12. Dezember 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern die 14-Uhr-Tour ab Saalburg war schon spaßig...
> 
> Aber es ließ sich supergut fahren, besser als gedacht - war alles frei - kein Schnee etc.
> Erst später vom Sandplacken Richtung Feldberg hoch wurde es eklig.
> ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Neulich war ich mit Wissefux unterwegs und meinem Schwager. Der Michael war immer dank Plattformpedal im Vorteil.Gruss



ich sach ja immer, plattform rules   
leider haben mir diese pedale meine alten leichten wanderschuhe einen tag nach unserer tour zerstört. nach einem beherzten antritt (an dem kleinen hang, der beim straßequeren am roten kreuz kommt), riss ich mir die halbe sohle hab. zugegeben, mit klickies wäre das nicht passiert. dafür hätte es mich da ziemlich auf die fresse gelegt.
also da ist mir die kaputte sohle doch lieber ...

leider habe ich z.z keine wintertauglichen schuhe mehr. in meinen shimano-tretern, die ich mal zwecks klickie-test gekauft hatte, friere ich mir im winter tierisch einen an den füßen ab. das ist unter anderm auch dieser dämlichen undichtigkeitsstelle für den klickiekram zu verdanken ...

aber macht ihr nur weiter mit euren klickies. werdet schon sehen, was ihr davon habt ...


----------



## Lupo (13. Dezember 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie wäre es diese Woche mit einer Bierhannes Tour??? Wenn die Temperatur rund 0 sind, würde ich gern mitmachen
> Gruss again
> Ruben


...schon  eingetragen   und ein paar neue trails sind auch dabei wenn ich sie im dunklen wieder finde  

gruss, 
wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (13. Dezember 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ich sach ja immer, plattform rules
> leider haben mir diese pedale meine alten leichten wanderschuhe einen tag nach unserer tour zerstört. nach einem beherzten antritt (an dem kleinen hang, der beim straßequeren am roten kreuz kommt), riss ich mir die halbe sohle hab. zugegeben, mit klickies wäre das nicht passiert. dafür hätte es mich da ziemlich auf die fresse gelegt.
> also da ist mir die kaputte sohle doch lieber ...
> 
> ...



Also normalerweise fahre ich bei Schnee auch immer mit Wanderschuhen , da ich aber die Pedalen nicht abbekam ( Vielleicht sollte ich mal Spinat essen) kam ich dann mit den klickies zum Grübeln oder fast zum   

Naja demnächst ist vielleicht auch wieder mein Nicolai einsatzfähig, da kann ich auch ohne Pedalwechsel mit Wanderschuhen fahren. 

War trotz Klickies gut neulich vor allem Begab!!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Dezember 2005)

sorry, wenn ich mich hier mal wieder kurz einmische: habt ihr wanderschuhfahrer einen tip, welcher schuh einen nicht ganz so breiten fuss macht.... meine raichle treter sind wirklich _s_u_p_e_r_, allerdings auch ungefähr so breit wie ein fussbalfeld und gut fahren lässt sich damit an und für sich nicht...... tipps?


----------



## Der Spanier (13. Dezember 2005)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ...schon  eingetragen   und ein paar neue trails sind auch dabei wenn ich sie im dunklen wieder finde
> 
> gruss,
> wolfgang



Danke Danke Dane     
Kommen viele Bären mit? Nach dem Fall Laufand habe ich Angst   
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, wenn ich mich hier mal wieder kurz einmische: habt ihr wanderschuhfahrer einen tip, welcher schuh einen nicht ganz so breiten fuss macht.... meine raichle treter sind wirklich _s_u_p_e_r_, allerdings auch ungefähr so breit wie ein fussbalfeld und gut fahren lässt sich damit an und für sich nicht...... tipps?



nun ich hatte bisher so ein leichtes paar wanderschuhe von puma. sowas läuft vielleicht eher unter trekking oder outdoor heutzutage ...
die waren nicht zu schwer und dank goretex auch immer schön wasserdicht ... optimal für in den schnee. und sowas wie gamaschen brauchte ich auch nicht.
jetzt muß ich selber erst mal gucken, was der markt so zu bieten hat ...


----------



## Posada (13. Dezember 2005)

@fuel Gewinde der Pedale vor dem Montieren ordentlich einfetten, dann bekommst Du sie auch wieder ab, ist jetzt ja leider zu spät, aber fürs nächste Mal

@rest wir könnten einen Thread über Wander- od. sonstige Bikeschuhe gründen,wollte meine BearClaws auch mal wieder montieren


----------



## fUEL (13. Dezember 2005)

Von erlegten Eisbären????mit allen Mitteln Eisbärentatzen motieren ??? Von erlegten Eisbären ????
Also in Eurem Winterpokal wird ja mit allen Mitteln gearbeitet.
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (16. Dezember 2005)

Servus,

@Lupo, Dr Faust: Vielen Dank für die Tour gestern: Nass, Schleimmig Lustig   
Das war schön, der große Sakir wieder auf einem MTB zu sehen. Im Sommer will ich dich die weisse Mauer wie verrückt runterfahren sehen   
Ach so, es gab noch einen fünften Man....er hieß google glaube ich, aber leider war seine Anwesenheit viel zu kurz, um etwas über inh zu sagen      
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, es gab noch einen fünften Man....er hieß google glaube ich, aber leider war seine Anwesenheit viel zu kurz, um etwas über inh zu sagen



der gute google wird doch nicht etwa opfer seiner superkompensation geworden sein    
oder ist im der kampf um ehrlichkeit im winterpokal derartig an die nieren gegangen, dass er nun für den rest des wp ausfallen wird


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2005)

HA, HA, HA......

Wisst Ihr, wenn ich wie Ihr meinen Schwerpunkt auf *KäsquantenvormOfenbruzzelnundChipsfressen* legen würde, hätte ich natürlich gestern auch keine Probleme gehabt.

Im Gegensatz zu Euch faulen "AfterBuben" habe ich nämlich schon soooo viele Km geschrubbt, das nun mal halt die Erneuerung der Antriebsteile ansteht.

Im Übrigen: Euch hänge ich doch noch mittem Dreirädchen an der weißen Mauer ab...

Ach !........LOOSER !!!


----------



## Sakir (16. Dezember 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Das war schön, der große Sakir wieder auf einem MTB zu sehen. Im Sommer will ich dich die weisse Mauer wie verrückt runterfahren sehen


    
war gestern das seit 4,5 Monaten das 2te mal das ich MTB gefahren bin !
zuerst war ich nicht so sicher auf dem Rad, aber nach einem Moment 
ging es wieder ganz gut... 
ich hätte nicht gedacht, das es so viele tolle Wege in dem Wald gibt   
ein Lob malwieder an den *spitzenGUIDE Lupo*    

sagt mal, was ist denn eigentlich mit den Laufand´s los, man sieht und hört
nix von den beiden, sind sie vielleicht in Urlaub ????


----------



## lokalhorst (16. Dezember 2005)

Da ich gestern leider nich mit konnte und morgen Volkslauf in Seligenstadt ist, habe ich mal einen Termin für Sonntag reingestellt, wer Lust und Zeit hat....

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus? Allgemeine Weihnachts und Silvesterflucht bis Januar, oder seid ihr alle da?


Gruß


----------



## Lupo (16. Dezember 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus? Allgemeine Weihnachts und Silvesterflucht bis Januar, oder seid ihr alle da?
> 
> 
> Gruß


....vom 23.12. bis 01.01. auf der flucht


----------



## Der Spanier (16. Dezember 2005)

@Lokalhorst: wenn das Wetter in einger Maße erträglich bleibt, kann ich am Sonntag mitmachen. 

Ich frage mich auch, wo Laufand und Blackbike sind   
Übrigens, von 24.12 bis 11.12 bin ich in Spanien.

@yahoo: ich finde interessant, dass so ein erfahrender Eisbärchen einen grundsätzlichen Regel des Wintertrainings nicht kennt: Pflege ist genauso wichtig wie fahren, obwohl man keine WP Punkte kriegt      
Tja, vielleicht nächstes Mal kannst du mir dein Hinterrad zu zeigen versuchen   
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Sakir (16. Dezember 2005)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> 24.12 bis 11.12 bin ich in Spanien.


boahh ein ganzes Jahr.. also war schön dich kennen gelernt zu haben... etc....
   

du meinst wohl eher bis 24.12.2006 bis 01.01.2006 ???


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Dezember 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst wohl eher bis 24.12.2006 bis 01.01.2006 ???


"Das glaube ich nicht, Tim."

@Spanier: merkst du, wie die Eisbären zittern, weil du ab jetzt unter südlicher Sonne deine WP-Punkte einfährst?!


----------



## Der Spanier (16. Dezember 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst wohl eher bis 24.12.2006 bis 01.01.2006 ???



Na ja, diese Daten scheinen auch nicht so plausibel zu sein  
Also, von 24.12.05 bis 11.01.06   
Außerdem werde ich den Rest des Winters zwischen Spanien und Deutschland pendeln......Phase 1 meiner Feldarbeit.

Im Winter Pokal 06/07 wäre es sogar besser, da ich im WS eine Forschungsemester im "Ausland"  also Spanien   habe... 
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (16. Dezember 2005)

uuuups, hab grade mal bissi gelesen hier, ööööhm uns gibts noch   wenn auch bike-mässig wie man an den wp-punkten sieht reichlich faul. hab ja schon fast ein schlechtes gewissen, aber ich bin mir sicher: ihr schafft die eisbären auch trotz unserer mangelnden unterstützung   
der laufand weilt übrigens grade in spanien, aber da er da arbeiten darf, werden sonnenschein und 18° nicht zum biken genutzt   , ist aber auch nur für 4 tage...
mmmh, irgendwie wird's trotz widriger wetterumstände mal wieder zeit für ein bisschen biken, habt ihr nicht noch ein paar motivierende worte für uns ???sonst gibt das ja nie was... wir sind übrigens zwischen weihnachten und neujahr im lande, vielleicht ja dann mal

haut weiter so rein   

bis denn dann, blackbike


----------



## Der Spanier (17. Dezember 2005)

@blackbike: Schön von dir zu hören. Falls der Laufand in Madrid am Amfang Januar ist und Freizeit hat, könnten wir etwas zusammenunternehmen, obwohl ich vermute, dass 18° Wetter eher richtung Sudden bzw. Küste ist...Madrid ist auch ziemlich kalt in Winter, aber trotzdem Sonnig, d.h. ideal für eine schöne WP-Punkte Sammlung. Ein Orbea Fully Große L könnte ich für ihn besorgen   
Tja, Motivation...die Vilbeler Wald Tours sind ganz nett und ihr seid herzlich eingeladen. Wenn das Wetter in einiger Masse erträglich bleibt, können wir noch eine Runde nächste Woche machen

Gruß und hoffentlich bis bald
Ruben


----------



## Sakir (17. Dezember 2005)

huhu


			
				blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr nicht noch ein paar motivierende worte für uns ???sonst gibt das ja nie was...


ach iwo, schau dir doch mal das Wetter an, ist total ekelig draussen, 
nicht nur das es kalt und nass ist, die Klamotten sehen nach einer Tour 
aus wie sau... man muss das Bike putzen, sonst rostet alles fest... man 
ist abgekämpft und fällt danach sofort in tiefschlaf....
auf der Couch ist es doch viel bequemer, man kann zappen und dabei 
die Tonne Chips mit einem Bíerchen oder Cola vernichten... ausserdem 
ist es unter einer Tagesdecke viel angehmer und man muss sich nicht
 bewegen.


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> huhu
> 
> ach iwo, schau dir doch mal das Wetter an, ist total ekelig draussen,
> nicht nur das es kalt und nass ist, die Klamotten sehen nach einer Tour
> ...


Deswegen hast Du ja auch bisher im Winterpokal stark entäuscht


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> war gestern das seit 4,5 Monaten das 2te mal das ich MTB gefahren bin !
> zuerst war ich nicht so sicher auf dem Rad, aber nach einem Moment
> ging es wieder ganz gut...
> ich hätte nicht gedacht, das es so viele tolle Wege in dem Wald gibt
> ein Lob malwieder an den *spitzenGUIDE Lupo*


Da wollt ich ja auch noch was zu schreiben  Es freut mich, daß Du langsam wieder ins Gelände kannst. Hast Du denn nicht die pure Lust darauf gespürt als Du die ersten Meter Waldboden unter den Gummi hattest ? So ging es mir dieses Jahr im Frühjahr nach meinen GA-Wahnsinn (war aber auch notwendig   )

Letztes Mal war ich auch überrascht wieviel Trails der Vilbeler Wald parat hat. Echt super.

Ohne den Nightride vom Lupo zu schmälern: Du hättest aber mal am vergangen Donnerstag die "echte" Tour rund um Hanau mit BlackTrek fahren müssen  Mann, soviele Trails. Ich wollts net glauben. War echt super ! Der Lupo wirds sicherlich bestätigen können. Oder ich leide an Wahrnehmungsstörungen


----------



## lokalhorst (19. Dezember 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> uuuups, hab grade mal bissi gelesen hier, ööööhm uns gibts noch   wenn auch bike-mässig wie man an den wp-punkten sieht reichlich faul. hab ja schon fast ein schlechtes gewissen, aber ich bin mir sicher: ihr schafft die eisbären auch trotz unserer mangelnden unterstützung
> der laufand weilt übrigens grade in spanien, aber da er da arbeiten darf, werden sonnenschein und 18° nicht zum biken genutzt   , ist aber auch nur für 4 tage...
> mmmh, irgendwie wird's trotz widriger wetterumstände mal wieder zeit für ein bisschen biken, habt ihr nicht noch ein paar motivierende worte für uns ???sonst gibt das ja nie was... wir sind übrigens zwischen weihnachten und neujahr im lande, vielleicht ja dann mal
> 
> ...


Tja motivierende Worte, laß mich mal überlegen......... Ich hatte gestern so einen Grippe-Anflug, so dass ich gestern auch nicht biken war  :kotz:   .... Mehr Motivation fällt mir im Moment auch nicht so wirklich ein. 
Die einzige Motivation einen festen Termin im LMB machen und dann auch fahren.  
Womit wir auch schon beim Thema wären, den fetten Braten von den Hüften, von den Pobacken usw. trainieren. Wer hat denn Lust, entsprechende Gesundheit und entsprechendes Wetter vorausgesetzt, an den Feiertagen der Trägheit zu entfliehen und so eine kleine Runde zu biken? Es muß ja nicht immer die Tour der Leiden sein  
Ich bin ja auch eher der Genußbiker
Gruß
c.a.


----------



## Dr. Faust (21. Dezember 2005)

I´m up for pain!


----------



## lokalhorst (22. Dezember 2005)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> I´m up for pain!


Ich biete morgen ein Genußtour an, guckst Du LMB

Wie sieht es denn mit SA aus? Wer hat Zeit und Lust? 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## timmey (22. Dezember 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich biete morgen ein Genußtour an, guckst Du LMB
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit SA aus? Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
> 
> ...


Cool, ich denke ich bin dabei  ...muss mal sehen ob mich mein Vater hinfaährt sonst muss ich so früh aufstehen!

Also ich melde mich!  

Gruß Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (22. Dezember 2005)

timmey schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, ich denke ich bin dabei  ...muss mal sehen ob mich mein Vater hinfaährt sonst muss ich so früh aufstehen!
> 
> Also ich melde mich!
> 
> Gruß Tim


Sorry ich bin schon in so einer komischen Stimmung, wegen Weihnachten,   da ist mir ein leichter Ausrutscher passiert: Uhrzeit geändert auf 13:00 Uhr!!!


----------



## timmey (22. Dezember 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ich bin schon in so einer komischen Stimmung, wegen Weihnachten,   da ist mir ein leichter Ausrutscher passiert: Uhrzeit geändert auf 13:00 Uhr!!!



Das wäre sogar besser.... ich sehe was sich machen lässt...


----------



## Babu (22. Dezember 2005)

hallöchen,

nach langer zeit, meld ich mich auch mal wieder.
hat vielleict mal jemand lust auf ne langlaufrunde? wäre mal was anderes....ende nächster woche solls ja wieder ne menge schnee geben


gruß

martin


----------



## timmey (22. Dezember 2005)

Babu schrieb:
			
		

> hallöchen,
> 
> nach langer zeit, meld ich mich auch mal wieder.
> hat vielleict mal jemand lust auf ne langlaufrunde? wäre mal was anderes....ende nächster woche solls ja wieder ne menge schnee geben
> ...


Wenn ich auch mit meinen normalen Ski mitdarf?!


----------



## m.a.t. (22. Dezember 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> mmmh, irgendwie wird's trotz widriger wetterumstände mal wieder zeit für ein bisschen biken, habt ihr nicht noch ein paar motivierende worte für uns ???sonst gibt das ja nie was... wir sind übrigens zwischen weihnachten und neujahr im lande, vielleicht ja dann mal


Hab eben mal mit Lance telefoniert. Er meint: "Harte Arbeit, blackbike! Es geht darum, was du an Weihnachten oder am 1. Januar machst. Ziehst du den Eisbären das Fell über die Ohren? Absolut! Kneifst du wegen ein paar cm Schnee vor dem Feldberg? Nein! Es ist eine Aufgabe für das ganze Jahr. Das ist das Geheimnis. Die Frau, die am härtesten trainiert, ist die Frau, die es verdient hat, ganz oben zu stehen. Das war immer meine Philosophie. Manchmal ist es schwierig, einige Leute davon zu überzeugen. Aber genau das ist es auch, was mich motiviert."











ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. Dezember 2005)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich biete morgen ein Genußtour an, guckst Du LMB
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit SA aus? Wer hat Zeit und Lust?
> 
> ...



Samstag (oder Sonntag) wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!!!

Nein, ich wurde nicht von netten Eisbären vertilgt. Dazu bin ich zu schwer verdaulich und werde sofort wieder ausgespuckt.

Tja meine Motivation ist aber auch etwas am Boden  Darüber hinaus gibts im privaten Sektor aber auch vieeeele Gründe, nicht so viel Rad zufahren 
(Neue Wohnung im März und am 2.12. habe ich zu einer Euch bekannten Bikerin Ja gesagt  )

Aber Ihr müsst mich noch nicht abschreiben:
Zwischen den Jahren ist Urlaub angesagt und wenn der Eine oder Andere von Euch Lust hat, mal mit dem fetten, runden Nicht-Eisbären ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen: Ich bin gerne mal wieder dabei. Hoffe nur, dass ich mich im Taunus noch auskenne, da hat sich seit meiner letzten Tour doch bestimmt einiges geändert.

Wie ich sehe wird die Rivalität mit den Eisbären weiterhin schön gepflegt. Da wirds aber auch höchste Zeit, dass ich auch mal wieder meinen Beitrag leiste 

Ciao,

Andreas

PSSpanier: War vom 15.-18. in Cadiz, aber zum Sport bin ich leider nicht gekommen :-(


----------



## Der Spanier (23. Dezember 2005)

Servus AWBInnen,

Heute war es eine klasse Tour mit dem Lokalhorst. Relativ mild, mit Nebel, Schlamm, und Schnee in der Nähe von Sandplacken, schönen Trails und einer wunderschönen traumhaften Landschaft. Als ich heute Abend im Stadtzentrum war, bin ich abrupt aus meinem Traum aufgewacht  :kotz: 
Morgen fliege ich nach Spanien, wo ich hoffe, dass ich jede Menge WP Punkte sammeln kann. Da ich wahrscheinlich nicht sehr oft ins Internet gehe, wünsche ich jetzt euch alle (inklusive den Bärchen   ) frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in neues Jahr. Ich hoffe, dass wir 2006 wieder so viel (wenn nicht mehr   ) AWB-Treffen machen können!

@laufand: schön von dir wieder zu hören! Schade, da unten waren die Temperaturen ganz mild. Ich muss in Madrid den Winter Kastilliens geniessen. Kalt aber zum Glück trocken

Schöne Grüße,

Rubén

PS: Wieder keine Spür von Bären im Taunus...langsam mache ich mir Sorgen...haben sie eine Allergie gegen Berge bekommen???


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ... am 2.12. habe ich zu einer Euch bekannten Bikerin Ja gesagt  )



ja guck mal einer an ! herzlichen glückwunsch ihr beiden    

aber bloß weil du jetzt einmal "ja" gesagt hast, mußt du doch nicht gleich mit biken aufhören    

zwischen den jahren muß ich arbeiten, wird also nix mit eisbärenjagd bei mir   
aber ihr kriegt diese viecher auch locker ohne mich zur strecke


----------



## Lupo (24. Dezember 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Lieben!!!... am 2.12. habe ich zu einer Euch bekannten Bikerin Ja gesagt  )...


dann auch mal von mm und mir herzlichen glückwunsch ihr zwei  wann werden denn die ersten PUKY - bikes den laufand´schen fuhrpark bereichern?    

wir sind dann erstmal weg zum schneebiken und punkte sammeln im schwarzwald. bis 2006,

martina und wolfgang


----------



## timmey (24. Dezember 2005)

Hi wollt euch mal Frohe Weihnachten wünschen =))

Gruß Tim


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Dezember 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> und am 2.12. habe ich zu einer Euch bekannten Bikerin Ja gesagt  )


Dann von mir auch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch an euch beide!   

Alle AWBlern wünsche ich schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage. Ich mach mich auf nach Thüringen. Wir sehen uns dann 2006 mal sicher wieder.


----------



## Sakir (24. Dezember 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> am 2.12. habe ich zu einer Euch bekannten Bikerin Ja gesagt  )


wie tolll     
dann mal einen dicken herzlichen Glückwunsch an euch beide   

euch und allen anderen hier im Thread natürlich ein schönes
 Weihnachtsfest ! ! !  ​


----------



## lokalhorst (25. Dezember 2005)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag (oder Sonntag) wäre super.



Äh Sorry ich habe jetzt gestern gar nicht mehr geschaut, weil ich die ganze Zeit mit Geschenke auspacken beschäftigt war. Ich hoffe es paßt morgen auch noch

Gruß
Horst


----------



## lokalhorst (25. Dezember 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Lieben!!!
> 
> (Neue Wohnung im März und am 2.12. habe ich zu einer Euch bekannten Bikerin Ja gesagt  )



Ja dann mal Glückwunsch  und neue Wohnung heißt gößer mit Kinderzimmer?     

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Sakir (25. Dezember 2005)

was ich ganz vergessen habe.....
zu so einem "JA" gehört ein Polterabend    
zu einer neuen Wohnung gehört eine Einweihungsparty   

also *WIE WANN * und *WO* ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (26. Dezember 2005)

ich wollte jetzt nicht, mit dem Partyvorschlag euren Thread lahmlegen....


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2005)

keine angst, sakir   

wir feiern hier erst mal den geburtstag von fuel    

und dann kümmern wir uns um die einweihungsparty     der polterabend dürfte ja bereits gelaufen sein


----------



## lokalhorst (27. Dezember 2005)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte jetzt nicht, mit dem Partyvorschlag euren Thread lahmlegen....



ok dann schreibe ich mal wieder was zum Thema: Die Tour gestern war erste Sahne.     
Ab Fuschstanz komplett weiß und sehr gut zu fahren. Und heute dürfte es noch weißer sein

Gruß
Horst


----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> keine angst, sakir
> 
> wir feiern hier erst mal den geburtstag von fuel
> Danke Danke
> Und Morgen Bist Du dann dran mit den glühstümpfen.


----------



## Sakir (27. Dezember 2005)

na dann mal   an den fUEL


----------



## sb- (27. Dezember 2005)

Auch von mir alles erdenkliche Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2005)

Ja so ein Zufall ! Da schaut man mal nach Jahren auf die Geburtstagsliste vom Forum und sieht, dass einer der Erzfeinde der Eisbären heute Geburtstag hat 

Na dann mal herzlichen´Glückwunsch, dass Du bis heute noch nicht von den Bären verspeist wurdest 


* Alles Gute zum Geburtstag wissefux *​


----------



## fUEL (28. Dezember 2005)

Herzlichen Gückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Wissefux feier denn mal schön 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## Barracuda_de (28. Dezember 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> * Alles Gute zum Geburtstag wissefux *​


 
Kann mich nur anschliessen, alles Gude und schnelle Beine im kommenden Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2005)

herzlichen dank euch allen    

wird zeit, dass wir uns mal wieder in freier wildbahn begegnen. komme selber kaum zum fahren, nicht mal zur arbeit bei dem wetter , ist halt so im winter ... 
wahrscheinlich gehts erst im nächsten jahr wieder ins gelände  
aber das ist ja schon bald


----------



## fUEL (28. Dezember 2005)

Mal gespannt ob es dieses Jahr noch mal was mit Biken wird.
 Für Morgen werd ich wohl abhaken müssen wg. Geschäft; ausser dem ist es bei uns da hinten am Winterstein so schneereich, daß einem die Frage nach dem Wie in den Sinn kommt. Bei mir Im Garten liegen 50 cm bis zum Knie und ich muß jeden Morgen 2 Std Schnee schaufeln ( schieben ist nix bei den Mengen) statt zu biken Einfach erniedrigend.
 Naja am 2. 1. darf ich nun endlich zur OP ins Krankenhaus  danach 4 Wochen piano  und Reha - dann wird es wohl erst im Februar weitergehn.- mit Biken!


----------



## Sakir (28. Dezember 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> herzlichen dank euch allen


dann auch mal alles gute von mir, mein bester fux


----------



## blackbike__ (28. Dezember 2005)

hi zusammen,

also als allererstes natürlich ganz herzlichen glückwunsch, alles gute, die schönsten  geschenke usw. an den FUX  , feier schön, leg die beine ein paar tage hoch (obwohl, deinen punktevorsprung werden wir in diesem winter eh nimmer einfahren...)

was polterabend einweihnugsfete und sonstige festivitäten angeht: geduld geduld  erstmal aber herzlichsten dank für alle eure glückwünsche 

naja und die kommentare zu pukys kinderzimmern u.ä.: ich befürchte, fusion muss da erst noch ein wenig entwicklungsarbeit leisten, mit dem derzeitig verfügbaren material wird der laufand für den nachwuchs nicht zufrieden sein, da haben wir also ein echtes problem, das erst mal aus der welt geschafft werden will bevor über weiteres nachgedacht werden kann  

und sonst: nachdem die bikefreie vorweihnachtszeit vorbei ist, die weihnachtlichen besuche und fressgelage bei verwandschaft, patenkindern usw. gelaufen sind, die tage bis neujahr auch noch urlaub ist, hatten wir die besten vorsätze und dazu auch noch richtig lust zu biken  ....und was ist???? wir werden beide von einer netten kleinen fiesen erkältung im griff gehalten  , echt gar nicht fein! mittlerweile freu ich mich jedenfalls wieder richtig auf's biken und ich hoffe, wir werden dann endlich demnächst mal wieder 'ne gemeinsame tour an den start kriegen  

mmmh, soll ich euch schon einen guten rutsch usw. wünschen. och nööö, ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass ich hier vorher nochmal reingucke und dazu dann noch gelegenheit habe, also erst mal nur gruss und schönen abend noch

blackbike


----------



## KillerN (28. Dezember 2005)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> (Neue Wohnung im März und am 2.12. habe ich zu einer Euch bekannten Bikerin Ja gesagt  )



UUUUIIIIII

dann aber meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch *ebenErstGelesenHab* 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Wissfux : Und auch hier alle glückwünsche von einem zahmen

KillerN


-----

Anhang: Wenn ich mal heirate lade ich alle MTBler ein die ich kenne, und die müssen dann auf ihren Fahrrädern in Bike kleidung in die Kirche radeln, da gibts dann extra fahhradständer für 2,3 Zoll reifen. *BeiDerVorstellungMichWegLach*


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Dezember 2005)

Arghh, verpennt.
@wissefux:  Wünsche dir auch Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und schnelle Beine für die nächste Saison!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (30. Dezember 2005)

Ajj,
Mein Gott, so viele Geburtstage... wie immer vergesse ich solche Sachen ALLES GUTE!...und ich bin ausserdem sooo blöd, dass ich Laufands und Blackbikes Hochzeit nicht bemerkt habe...  
Na ja, hier in Südden ist das Wetter nicht optimal, trotzdem konnte ich noch meinen neuen Meridas Rahmen einweihen und einige Punkte für WP sammeln.
Schöne Grüße und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 
Ruben


----------



## fUEL (31. Dezember 2005)

Allen AWB lern einen guten Rutsch und gute Trails im n. Jahr.
Prost denn Frank


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2006)

... und da ist es schon wieder, das neue jahr !

euch allen viel glück, erfolg und vor allem gesundheit !!


----------



## Sakir (1. Januar 2006)

*wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr ​*


----------



## homburger (3. Januar 2006)

Mann, hier ist ja was los. Ein fohes neues Jahr an alle  
Dem jungen verlobten Paar meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche und alles liebe noch nachträglich an fuel und den FUX!!!

Hoffentlich entscheidet sich das Wetter jetzt mal langsam- das nervt eigentlich am meisten. 50 cm Schnee, einen Tag später 7 Grad und Nieselregen und jetzt solls schon wieder kälter werden! Wie cool das wäre, wenn man eine richtige Schneesaison hätte mit weißen Wegen und Spikes am Rad. Naja, so lang ist ja nicht mehr bis zum Frühling  

Gruß


Sven


----------



## Stump1967 (3. Januar 2006)

Auch von mir ein GUTES NEUES JAHR an alle!!!


Nachträglich herzliche Glückwünsche an die Geburtstagkinder.

Und natürlich auch alles, alles Gute für die beiden "ja" sager. 

Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt!! Bestimmt in diesem Jahr  

Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (3. Januar 2006)

Auch von mir an alle aus dem Thread und Nebenthread  ein frohes neues Jahr mit hoffentlich vielen schönen gemeinsamen Touren! 


			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich entscheidet sich das Wetter jetzt mal langsam- das nervt eigentlich am meisten. 50 cm Schnee, einen Tag später 7 Grad und Nieselregen und jetzt solls schon wieder kälter werden! Wie cool das wäre, wenn man eine richtige Schneesaison hätte mit weißen Wegen und Spikes am Rad. Naja, so lang ist ja nicht mehr bis zum Frühling


Beschrei es nicht. Ich hab hier in Thüringen jetzt gerade mal 2 vernünftige Touren zusammenbekommen, immer Strasse. Im Wald ist das einfach kein Spass mehr. Ich hatte gehofft, dass ich nach Frankfurt komme und da etwas besseres Wetter vorfinde Muss ich jetzt echt bis Ende Februar warten, wo ich 1 Woche auf Lanzarote bin, um wiedermal die Sonne zu sehen? Arggghhh
Naja, wenigstens bin ich bis jetzt meinem Vorsatz für das neue Jahr treu geblieben: Nie wieder eine flache Tour fahren. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## mischuwi (4. Januar 2006)

*aus der Versenkung auftauch*

Was kann ich da lesen? 



			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> (Neue Wohnung im März und am 2.12. habe ich zu einer Euch bekannten Bikerin Ja gesagt  )



Da beglückwüsche ich euch beide aber sehr und wünsche euch, dass alle sich alle eure Wüsche erfüllen!
Die neue Wohnung ist bei uns jetzt mittlerweile fast komplett eingerichtet, der nächste Schritt folgt dann etwas später im Jahr. ;-)




			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen den Jahren ist Urlaub angesagt und wenn der Eine oder Andere von Euch Lust hat, mal mit dem fetten, runden Nicht-Eisbären ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen: Ich bin gerne mal wieder dabei. Hoffe nur, dass ich mich im Taunus noch auskenne, da hat sich seit meiner letzten Tour doch bestimmt einiges geändert.



Nach absoluter Sportaskese bin ich jetzt (in meiner letzten Urlaubswoche) dabei meine müden Knochen auf der Rolle wieder etwas in Schuss zu bringen. Das ist aber auf Dauer nur sehr schwer ertragen. Daher wäre ich am WE für eine nette Runde an der frischen Luft gerne zu haben. Ist da schon was geplant? Da ich keiner der verfeindeten Mannschaften angehöre könnte ich mich also beiden anschließen.  

In diesem Sinne, Gruß Michael.

P.S.: Hat jemand Tipps für einen Osterurlaub in der Sonne für einen Biker (also mit Bike- oder RR-verleih und Tourenangebot) und eine Nichtbikerin (also Sonne und Strand in der Nähe)? Zu der Jahreszeit wird man wegen Bedingung 2 sicher nicht um die Kanaren rumkommen, oder? Also La Palma? Oder Teneriffa? Gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Der Spanier (5. Januar 2006)

Servus,

Na ja, der Winter....ich habe echt Glück; Heute haben wir hier in Madrid die erste spanische Version des AWBs gemacht. Tja, Sonne, 12°, trockner Boden und schöne Trails in La Casa de Campo (wo die MTB-Weltmeisterschaft jedes Jahr stattfindet). Leider ist meine Zeit hier in Südden fast vorbei und muss wieder nach der grauen und kalten Frankfurt zurückkommen. Ich weiß es nicht, wie lange brauche, um wieder mit 0° fahren zu können.
Am 11 fliege ich zurück. Natürlich würde ich mich auf Tours (AWB, Bierhannes, Winterstein...) freuen
Bis bald,

Ruben


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2006)

@spanier : du sack   mal kurz unter der warmen spanischen sonne meine führungsposition geklaut  
na warte, bis du ins kalte deutschland kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2006)

Igendjemand ist heute doch bestimmt auf dem Altkönig bzw. Feldberg gewesen. 
Wie sind denn die Bedingungen derzeit auf den Wegen. Kommt man ohne Spikes noch hoch und auch wieder runter?

Wie wäre es denn mit nem Forum in dem es nur um die aktuellen Bedingungen im Bikerevier geht?


----------



## Lupo (5. Januar 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit nem Forum in dem es nur um die aktuellen Bedingungen im Bikerevier geht?


meinste eventuellsowas?


----------



## Der Spanier (9. Januar 2006)

Servus!

Nur eine kleine Postkarte des spanischen AWB
Gruss und bis bald
Ruben


----------



## KillerN (9. Januar 2006)

Schick das Bild, ist gut gemacht  

Wir haben zwar kein so tolles Teambild, aber wir trainieren mehr  

Grüße

Jens

P.S.: Freue mich jetzt schon auf nee schöne Runde After Work Biking


----------



## m.a.t. (10. Januar 2006)

Wow, Respekt!
Einen fetten Glückwunsch an alle Siegerinnen  und Platzierte beim Uphillrace! Ihr seid alle Helden!
Ich geh dann mal trainieren, dass wird dieses Jahr mit euch ja noch lustig werden.


----------



## fUEL (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo?? eine Woche ohne Postings. - doch nicht nur, weil meine unmassgeblichen Kommentare gefehlt haben. - <ihr seid bestimmt im Urlaub, oder??? 
Hiermit melde ich mich vorab schon mal unter den Bikern zurück. Gestern aus dem Kranken Haus zurück gekommen,- am Montag werden die Fäden gezogen.- ab dann darf ich wieder leicht trainieren und ab 13. 2. ohne Einschränkungen.    
Werde wohl nächste Woche Donnerstag bei einigermassen Witterung ( nicht bei Eisregen  oder so wg. der Sturzgefahr solange noch nicht alles heile )wieder mal ein lmb ab Hohemark einstellen so wie sonst - nur eben langsam. 
Bis dahin täglich Reha statt Reba. 
Vielleicht hat einer Lust und Zeit mitzukommen, bislang fährt wohl der Daniel (s.Kater) und mein Schwager mit.

Grüsse Frank


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2006)

@fUEL
momentan ist bei mir nix mit "afterwork biken". lediglich ab und zu "to work and back home biking" sowie "weekend-biking".
also warum sollte ich hier posten    

schön, dass du wieder fit wirst  

bei mir wird es aber nächsten donnerstag definitv nix werden, muß arbeiten  

wünsche euch aber viel spaß und ordentlich grip


----------



## Google (18. Januar 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, Respekt!
> Einen fetten Glückwunsch an alle Siegerinnen  und Platzierte beim Uphillrace! Ihr seid alle Helden!:daumen


*intressier* Gibts einen Link ?


----------



## fUEL (18. Januar 2006)

Sobald ich einigermassen in Kenntniss über die gesundh. Machbarkeit bin stelle ich es im lmb ein. Do, 26.1. ab Hohemark Parkpl ab 14 Uhr solange wie Spaß oder längstens bis es dunkel ist und dann mit Licht.
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *intressier* Gibts einen Link ?


www.uphillrace.de

ich dachte, wenn man sich schon google nennt, würde man sich auch damit auskennen  
eisbären in gefangenschaft sind es halt nicht gewohnt, ihr futter selbst zu suchen   

glückwunsch natürlich auch von mir an dieser stelle  
@blackbike : ich hab nix anderes erwartet als den sieg   
@laufand : ging denn wirklich nicht mehr ? einige sind deutlich weiter gekommen und so schlecht bist du doch im uphill wirklich nicht. war sicher nur pech oder warum sind die besten satte 40 m weiter hoch gekommen ? eventuell an einer schlüsselstelle gescheitert ?

ich würde den hang gerne mal antesten, um mitreden zu können. vielleicht starte ich im sommer mal einen aufruf zu einer tour in der gegend, wo man den hang schön einbauen kann ...


----------



## blackbike__ (19. Januar 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> www.uphillrace.de
> 
> ich dachte, wenn man sich schon google nennt, würde man sich auch damit auskennen
> eisbären in gefangenschaft sind es halt nicht gewohnt, ihr futter selbst zu suchen
> ...



danke, danke für die glückwünsche  leider war die konkurenz bei den mädels ja nicht sooo gross (um's mal ein wenig untertrieben zu formulieren  ), hab mich aber trotzdem gefreut, zumal es endlich mal einen wirklich hübschen pokal (sandstein und ritzel  ) gab. 
und der laufand ist richtig weit gekommen,  während andere leute ja gekniffen haben und erst gar nicht angetreten sind, gell fux  . nee, aber im ernst, die die so ganz weit gekommen sind waren halt die trialer, die zusätzlich in der bikewertung gestartet sind, ist schon irre, die hüpfen den berg halt einfach hoch, brauchen ne halbe stunde, weil sie zwischendrin immer pause machen...,und ansonsten waren halt auch richtig richtig gute leute am start, aber platz 15 und die 125 m von andreas waren schon super (zumal der kerl im probedurchlauf noch über 5 meter weiter gekommen ist, pech sowas  )

nun denn, vielleicht sieht man ja nächstes jahr ein paar mehr von euch am start und es wird nicht mehr in letzter sekunde gekniffen...

gruss, mecki


----------



## mischuwi (20. Januar 2006)

Mahlzeit,

hat jemand Lust sich am Sonntag (nicht zu früh) mit mir eine kleine Taunus-Schlammpackung abzuholen? Wetter soll nach heutigem Stand ja einigermaßen werden ( http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=26457 ).

Dauer peile ich so 2-3h an Tempo sollte wegen beängstigender Un-Fittness moderat bleiben! Gibt es da Interessenten? 

P.S.: War seit ca. 3 Monaten nicht mehr im Taunus. Braucht man Spikes, wenn man auf den Feldberg will oder reichen auch die 2,3" Gavity?


----------



## mischuwi (23. Januar 2006)

@Wolfgang: Du hast mich gerade um ein paar Minuten verpasst. Hatte das Telefon zuhause gelassen und habe mich dann doch auf dem Rennrad 2,5h durch die eisige Wetterau geschunden.  
Vllt klappts ja nächstes WE. Wenn bis dahin die sibirische Kälte wieder abgezogen ist.


----------



## Lupo (23. Januar 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> @Wolfgang: Du hast mich gerade um ein paar Minuten verpasst. ..


tja, dumm gelaufen aber wir hatten uns ja auch ganz spontan zu der tour entschieden. mal sehn was nächstes we geht...bei der unbeständigen wetterlage lässt sich ja auch nicht wirklich langfristig planen


----------



## Der Spanier (24. Januar 2006)

Servus!
Na, dieses Tread sieht genauso eingefroren wie das Wetter     
Heute war ich unterwegs in Vilbeler Wald. Ich muss sagen, dass ich 2 trocken und sonnig lieber als +5 nass und matschig mag. Eigentlich gab es ziemlich viele Leute im Wald. Mit einem Biker habe ich sogar getroffen. Vielleicht war er ein gefährlicher Eisbär auf der Jagd nach WP Punkte    
Wie wäre es mit einem After Week-Work Bike? Donnerstags kann ich leider nicht bei Fuels LMBs mitmachen, da ich dieser Tag immer beschäftigt bin, aber am Wochenende wäre es schön, uns wieder zu treffen (lieber Sonntag)  
Übrigens, herzliche Glückwünsche Blackbike, du bist doch eine Meisterin  
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (24. Januar 2006)

Ja gerne, am Wochenende scheint es ja sonnig zu werden.
Ich werde mich aber nur in Höhenlagen vorwagen, wo es weder Schnee noch Eis gibt. Darauf bin ich weder vom Material her noch nervlich vorbereitet  Sonst fahr ich nicht in den Taunus, sondern auf den Hahnenkamm oder Strasse im Vogelsberg oder Odenwald. Mein Renner braucht eigentlich auch wieder mal Frischluft.


----------



## fUEL (25. Januar 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> Na, dieses Tread sieht genauso eingefroren wie das Wetter
> Heute war ich unterwegs in Vilbeler Wald. Ich muss sagen, dass ich 2 trocken und sonnig lieber als +5 nass und matschig mag. Eigentlich gab es ziemlich viele Leute im Wald. Mit einem Biker habe ich sogar getroffen. Vielleicht war er ein gefährlicher Eisbär auf der Jagd nach WP Punkte
> Wie wäre es mit einem After Week-Work Bike? Donnerstags kann ich leider nicht bei Fuels LMBs mitmachen, da ich dieser Tag immer beschäftigt bin, aber am Wochenende wäre es schön, uns wieder zu treffen (lieber Sonntag)
> ...


Hallo, Ruben komm auf das Wochenende zurück jeoch die beiden folgenden muß ich Sonntags arbeiten.Meld mich dann rechtzeitig, wenn was geht.
Ansonsten viele Grüsse
Frank


----------



## sipemue (25. Januar 2006)

Jmd Lust auf After-Work-Biken morgen (Do.) abend so gegen 19 Uhr an der Hohen Mark?


----------



## blackbike__ (25. Januar 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> Na, dieses Tread sieht genauso eingefroren wie das Wetter
> Heute war ich unterwegs in Vilbeler Wald. Ich muss sagen, dass ich 2 trocken und sonnig lieber als +5 nass und matschig mag. Eigentlich gab es ziemlich viele Leute im Wald. Mit einem Biker habe ich sogar getroffen. Vielleicht war er ein gefährlicher Eisbär auf der Jagd nach WP Punkte
> Wie wäre es mit einem After Week-Work Bike? Donnerstags kann ich leider nicht bei Fuels LMBs mitmachen, da ich dieser Tag immer beschäftigt bin, aber am Wochenende wäre es schön, uns wieder zu treffen (lieber Sonntag)
> ...



huhuuuu, wir wären vielleicht am weekend auch mal wieder dabei (ähämmm, wird wohl mal zeit, dass unser teamchef paar wp-punkte macht  ). ist aber wie  bei m.a.t.: keine winterausrüstung vorhanden... wie schaut's denn eigentlich mittlerweile im taunus aus: schhnee, eis, sonstige unwetter??? oder vielleicht doch 'ne tour in etwas flacheren gefilden?
bei uns wäre der sonntag übrigens auch der tag der wahl

gruss, mecki

ps: und danke für die glückwünsche


----------



## Der Spanier (25. Januar 2006)

Servus!

Letzter Freitag war ich auf dem Saalburg / Herzberg unterwegs. Ich muss sagen, dass die Wege ab Saalburg ziemlich voll von Schnee waren und ich hatte viele Schwierigkeiten, mein Fahrrad unter Kontrolle zu halten. Die Trails waren unten der Schnee verschwunden. Auf Waldautobahnen sind meine Conti Escape ohne Ende gerutscht. Der Abfahrt im Marmorstein musste ich sogar zu fuß machen.  Ich muss zugeben, dass es kein Spaß gemacht hat. Da diese Woche ziemlich kalt ist, habe ich keinen Grund zu denken, dass die Lage sich verbessert hat.

Die Idee einer flachen Tour zu machen, wäre auch nicht schlecht. In den letzten Tagen fahre ich Hauptsächlich auf dem Vilbeler Berg / Wetterau. Die Idee von MAT, auf dem Odenwald zu fahren wäre nicht schlecht, aber mit dem MTB.    Ich bin da immer noch nicht gefahren und würde es gern machen.

@fUEL: hoffen wir, dass das Wetter im Februar freundlicher wird, ich freue mich auf eine gemeinsame Tour  

@sipemue: am Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, da ich nach Aschaffenburg fahre, um einen Freund von mir zu besuchen

Gruß

Ruben

Man! Es schneit schon wieder


----------



## timmey (25. Januar 2006)

Ja genau der blöde Schnee!

Steht Samstag ne Tour an?

Nen Kumpel un ich dachten und dass wir, wenn gutes Wetter is nen bisschen fahren.....
Wär coll wenn jemand mitkommt oder wir wo mitfahren könnten! 

MfG  TIM


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2006)

aktuelle wetterlage aus dem vordertaunus :
fetter schneefall ! das zeugs bleibt natürlich liegen  
selbst flachlandtouren werden euch sommerreifenfahren momentan schwerfallen


----------



## mischuwi (26. Januar 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Jmd Lust auf After-Work-Biken morgen (Do.) abend so gegen 19 Uhr an der Hohen Mark?


Ich bin leider auch raus! Werde heute mal wieder schön bis 8 oder 9 im Büro verweilen dürfen. Tolle Wurst. Wollte doch so gerne mal meine neue Lüchte ausprobieren.  

Ich würde es denn nochmal mit einem kleinen Touraufruf für Sonntag versuchen. Bis dahin habe ich dann auch die Spikereifen aufgezogen, damit man die Rodler am Feldberg ein bisschen schocken kann!


----------



## sipemue (1. Februar 2006)

Hat jmd. heute abend Lust auf einen schönen Night-Ride?

Ich würde gegen 20 Uhr in Karben starten, wäre dann gegen 20.30 Uhr in Bad Homburg, z.B. Waldfriedhof / Kaffee Molitor und gegen 21 Uhr auf der Saalburg.

Wer kommt mit? Ziel noch nicht bekannt, ggf. Feldberg oder eben eine schöne Runde im Zickzack durch den Taunus.

Tempo = mittel, Strecke = eine schöne.


----------



## lokalhorst (9. Februar 2006)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> huhuuuu, wir wären vielleicht am weekend auch mal wieder dabei (ähämmm, wird wohl mal zeit, dass unser teamchef paar wp-punkte macht  ). ist aber wie  bei m.a.t.: keine winterausrüstung vorhanden... wie schaut's denn eigentlich mittlerweile im taunus aus: schhnee, eis, sonstige unwetter??? oder vielleicht doch 'ne tour in etwas flacheren gefilden?
> bei uns wäre der sonntag übrigens auch der tag der wahl
> 
> gruss, mecki
> ...



Auch wenn das WoEn schon vorbei ist, trotzdem die Anfrage für das nächste WoEn. Am Sa muß ich mich noch mit Treibeis auf dem Rhein rumschlagen (Motorboot-Stunde)   aber am So könnte ich mal wieder richtig fahren, also nicht nur so mit so einem Ersatz.... 
Wie wäre es mit einer Tour durchs Offenbacher Land? Ich muß doch trainieren für: http://www.cycletour.co.za/home.asp:daumen:   
Und nächste Woche soll auch mein Rennrad kommen. Damit kann ich dann endlich mal auf Kondition trainieren. Das wird ja auch Zeit

Gruß
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn das WoEn schon vorbei ist, trotzdem die Anfrage für das nächste WoEn. Am Sa muß ich mich noch mit Treibeis auf dem Rhein rumschlagen (Motorboot-Stunde)   aber am So könnte ich mal wieder richtig fahren, also nicht nur so mit so einem Ersatz....
> Wie wäre es mit einer Tour durchs Offenbacher Land? Ich muß doch trainieren für: http://www.cycletour.co.za/home.asp:daumen:
> Und nächste Woche soll auch mein Rennrad kommen. Damit kann ich dann endlich mal auf Kondition trainieren. Das wird ja auch Zeit
> 
> ...



Hi, Lokalhorst wir fahren am Sonntag Winterstein, Usinger Becken  etc. ab Pfaffenwiesbach. 
sind bislang denke ich zu fünft - wenn Du oder sonst wer ..... 
kurze info hier bis Sa mittag oder Handy nr. siehe lmb.
Für Rennrad  wäre ich auch  zu haben; demnächst dann gerne. Ich kenne einige richtig schöne Strecken im HinterTaunus.
Ciao Frank


----------



## Der Spanier (10. Februar 2006)

@Lokalhorst: Ja, das wäre schön etwas am Wochenende gemeinsames zu machen.
@Fuel: Kann man bei Winterstein usw. ohne Spikes fahren? Wenn ja, würde ich gern mitmachen, obwohl ich überhaupt nicht weiss, wo dieser Pfaffenwiebach liegt 
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## lokalhorst (10. Februar 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> @Lokalhorst: Ja, das wäre schön etwas am Wochenende gemeinsames zu machen.
> @Fuel: Kann man bei Winterstein usw. ohne Spikes fahren? Wenn ja, würde ich gern mitmachen, obwohl ich überhaupt nicht weiss, wo dieser Pfaffenwiebach liegt
> Gruß
> Ruben


Jo da in der Ecke habe ich auch gar keinen Plan, aber jetzt ein GPS-Gerät zur Aufzeichnung  
@fuel: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit dem Auto anzufahren und dann mitzuradeln? Und wie groß ist Eure Toleranzgrenze für Schnecken ? Ihr seid ja eher so die Raser unter den MTB'lern und ich bin der mit ohne Kondition aber 17,5 kg Kuh-bike. So ein paar Rahmendaten für die Tour wären super: Länge, Höhe, Breite...Bodenbeschaffenheit (spikes)
@Spanier: Falls das Usinger Becken mich überfordert können wir ja so durch den Taunus wackeln/rutschen. 
Ich bin Sa auf jeden Fall noch mal online

gruß
Horst


----------



## Der Spanier (10. Februar 2006)

@lokalhorst: Ich finde die Idee Prima. Mal sehen, was FUel über Winterstein sagt. Wir könnten uns bei Lochmühle treffen, wo eine schöne Parkplatz ist
Wir können am Samstag telefonieren
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2006)

Also Jungs, wir sind im Moment so, daß wir in Pfaffenwiesbach ( nächster Ort nach Wehrheim ) starten wollen. Zur Bodenbeschaffenheit weiß ich nicht viel da ich selber krankheitsbedingt nicht gefahren bin seit 3 wochen und davor auch Krankenhaus etc ; so daß ich niemandem wegfahren werde. Man kann mit dem Auto nach Pwb fahren. Dort kann man auf dem Kirchenparkplatz parken oder evtl bei mir im Hof da ich in der Nähe wohne. Das ist schon die Kapersburgstrasse und somit direktional wintersteinorientiert. Meine Handynummer ist 017670044033
Spikes denke ich könnten nicht schaden - ist aber bestimmt etwas weniger nervig wie am Altkönig etc. zu fahren. Mein Freund Kilian hat auch keine Spikes und kommt mit. Bei den Jungs um Thomas herum bin ich nicht im Bilde, ob die Spikes haben.
Thomas und Kilian werde ich noch mal kontaktieren bis morgen.
Also momentan 1330 Sonntag pwb, ein Parkplatz ist an der Kirche.

Von der Lochmühle aus fährst Du geradeaus bis zur Kreuzung, rechts nach Wehrheim durch Wehrheim bis Pfaffenwiesbach. In Pwb nach der Ortmitte mit dem Schleckermarkt 1. rechts, am Ende wieder rechts und gleich wieder links und du bist in der Kapersburgstrasse. Dann an der Kirche vorbei , in der Verlängerung ist der Parkplatz. Wir treffen uns in der kURVE NACH DER kIRCHE  vor dem großen Metalltor der Hausnummer 17.

Ciao Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Bodenbeschaffenheit weiß ich nicht viel...


Spikes sind nicht notwendig, aber eine gewisse Affinität zu Schnee sollte vorhanden sein. War heute auch in der Ecke (Gickelsburg/Batzenbäumchen) unterwegs und da gings eigentlich ganz gut. Über 500-600 m wird´s aber echt haarig mit den Schneemengen.
Wünsch euch morgen viel Spaß! Mir ist das leider zu spät am Tag, da ich abends weg muß. Ich werd schon vormittags bei mir ein Ründchen drehen.


----------



## Der Spanier (11. Februar 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Spikes sind nicht notwendig, aber eine gewisse Affinität zu Schnee sollte vorhanden sein. War heute auch in der Ecke (Gickelsburg/Batzenbäumchen) unterwegs und da gings eigentlich ganz gut. Über 500-600 m wird´s aber echt haarig mit den Schneemengen.
> Wünsch euch morgen viel Spaß! Mir ist das leider zu spät am Tag, da ich abends weg muß. Ich werd schon vormittags bei mir ein Ründchen drehen.


dann haben wir uns fast gesehen  

Na ja, Heute mittag war ich bei dem Saalburg / Herzeberg. Die Hauptwege, die oft von Autos gefahren sind, kann man bis 400 m mehr oder weniger fahren, ohne Sondernausrustung...die Trails sind einfach unmöglich (ich bin sooooo krank, mit V-Brakes und ohne spikes auf dem Marmorstein runterzufahren zu versuchen...) und eigentlich macht mir weniger Spaß so zu fahren. Deswegen muss ich leider die Sache mit dem Winterstein morgen absagen. 
Ich hoffe, dass irgendwann die Schnee wegtaut...oder soll ich mit dem Ski-Langlauf anfangen????     
Morgen treffe ich mich wahrscheinlich mit Lokalhorst, um eine "unter 300 Meter Höhe" Tour um Offenbach machen. Ein LMB muss noch kommen!
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Februar 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> dann haben wir uns fast gesehen


Waren in der Ecke so zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr unterwegs. Hab auch auf dem Weg zum Roßkopf auch immer eine einzelne Radspur gesehen. Die war dann wohl von dir...




			
				Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> (ich bin sooooo krank, mit V-Brakes und ohne spikes auf dem Marmorstein runterzufahren zu versuchen...)


Och, der Marmorstein oder zumindest das untere der drei Trailstück ging eigentlich wirklich gut. Ein Gast bei uns hatte auch nur V-Brakes und kam trotzdem normal runter. Ich liebe den Marmorstein bei jedem Wetter!


----------



## Lupo (12. Februar 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ich liebe den Marmorstein bei jedem Wetter!


seit ich einmal da war kann ich auch net mehr dran vorbeifahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (12. Februar 2006)

hi,

Den Marmorstein haben wir auch mal anders erlebt, nachts beim biwak. War ganz lustig 

gruß

Michael


----------



## fUEL (12. Februar 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> dann haben wir uns fast gesehen
> 
> Na ja, Heute mittag war ich bei dem Saalburg / Herzeberg. Die Hauptwege, die oft von Autos gefahren sind, kann man bis 400 m mehr oder weniger fahren, ohne Sondernausrustung...die Trails sind einfach unmöglich (ich bin sooooo krank, mit V-Brakes und ohne spikes auf dem Marmorstein runterzufahren zu versuchen...) und eigentlich macht mir weniger Spaß so zu fahren. Deswegen muss ich leider die Sache mit dem Winterstein morgen absagen.
> Ich hoffe, dass irgendwann die Schnee wegtaut...oder soll ich mit dem Ski-Langlauf anfangen????
> ...




Und ich denke das war ein Fehler - War eine echt guude Tour heute zu 4 und ohne Spikes mit viel Spaß. 

Hoffe es war im Flachland trotzdem o.k. 

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Lupo (12. Februar 2006)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> Den Marmorstein haben wir auch mal anders erlebt, nachts beim biwak. War ganz lustig
> 
> ...


du auch? ich dachte nur vivien macht so verrückte sachen.  grüss den bei gelegenheit mal 

@fuel: ich hatte mich heut auch für die flache variante entschieden. als wintertraining ist sowas net zu verachten und es war auch ne nette gesellschaft. aber so langsam krieg ich sehnsucht nach den taunustrails.
*ich brauch ma wieder en bersch*


----------



## fUEL (12. Februar 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> du auch? ich dachte nur vivien macht so verrückte sachen.  grüss den bei gelegenheit mal
> 
> @fuel: ich hatte mich heut auch für die flache variante entschieden. als wintertraining ist sowas net zu verachten und es war auch ne nette gesellschaft. aber so langsam krieg ich sehnsucht nach den taunustrails.
> *ich brauch ma wieder en bersch*



Hi Lupo, Spanier etc.
Wir sind auch den geilen Trail auf dem Limes    runter zur Fischzucht gefahren, allerdings nur den Anfang wg extremer Sturzgefahr an den schrägen Wurzelstellen. Aber der  gab einem wieder mal Trailgefühl und 
Sehnsucht nach Sommer.

Wie ist es am Donnerstag mit lmb oder Dimb Versammlung im Gimbacher / Kelkheim??
Gruß Frank


----------



## cleiende (12. Februar 2006)

Na ja, Spaß ist was anderes. Oberhalb von der Saalburg bis zum Roßkopf ging es, aber letztlich nur auf plattgefahrenen Wegen. Bei dem Neuschnee wird es wohl noch dauern bis die Wege frei befahrbar sind.


----------



## Lupo (12. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lupo, Spanier etc.
> Wir sind auch den geilen Trail auf dem Limes    runter zur Fischzucht gefahren, .... Aber der  gab einem wieder mal Trailgefühl und
> Sehnsucht nach Sommer....


gemeinheit....du stocherst auch noch in meinen wunden rum   

nee, donnerstag geht bei mir net  kann meine boutique erst um 17.30 schliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (12. Februar 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Waren in der Ecke so zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr unterwegs. Hab auch auf dem Weg zum Roßkopf auch immer eine einzelne Radspur gesehen. Die war dann wohl von dir...:


Genau  

Der Marmorstein ist ein meiner liebsten Trails im Taunus...außer der Stelle mit den gefallenen Bäumen (quer auf dem Trail) habe ich am Samstag alles  geschäft...zusammen mit einer Nervenkrise    Na ja, mit V-Brakes und ohne Spikes ist fahrbar, aber wie gesagt, nerverberaubend!

@Fuel: schön, dass euer Tour so schön war  Leider habe ich am Donnerstag keine Zeit, wie immer, der einzige Tag, wo ich zur Uni unbedingt gehen muss  Zum Glück fangen die Semesterferien nächste Woche an. Bis Anfang März kann ich ein paar Donnerstage mit euch fahren.

Die flache Tour mit Lokalhorst war grundsätzlich gemütlich und hauptsächlich schlammig. Mein Fahrrad ist nicht mehr Schwarz-Silver sonder Hellerdefarbig      Nach zwei Stunden hat meine Kette fast versagt, zum Glück konnte sie die letzte 10 Km bestehen   Wie gesagt, schön, gemütlich und mit tollem Wetter.

@Lupo: Ich verstehe deine Sehsucht nach Bergen...deswegen fahre ich ab un zu richtung Taunus, obwohl ich weiss, dass ich nur Schnee und unfahrbare Trails finden werde. Aber wenn du willst, können wir wieder ein abend das Vilbeler Bergchen fahren...klein aber fein  

Gruß
Ruben


----------



## fUEL (13. Februar 2006)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, Spaß ist was anderes. Oberhalb von der Saalburg bis zum Roßkopf ging es, aber letztlich nur auf plattgefahrenen Wegen. Bei dem Neuschnee wird es wohl noch dauern bis die Wege frei befahrbar sind.



Also ganz ehrlich Winterstein und so war richtig geilo zu fahren -festgefahrene Schneedecke und Eis nur auf den Waldwegen in der Nähe des "Forsthauses der Fahrradhasser". ( zieht doch mal erst die dreggische Hose aus bevor des ihr euch hinsetzte dut.) Naja die sollten ihren Kram dann auch den Unsportlichen verkaufen, die haben ja auch saubere Hosen, weil sie mit dem Auto bis zur Wirtsstube kommen.    
Die Story war letzes Jahr im July oder so.
Im weiteren Verlauf Richtung Kransberg rüber über Friedrichstaler Höhenkamm 
tiefer Matsch, an dem man fast verzweifeln konnte, aber irgendwie trotzdem geil nur wir sahen aus wie die Sau nach dem suhlen.    

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Der Spanier (16. Februar 2006)

Servus,
Na ja, früher halte ich als unmöglich, dass man sich so viel auf 10° Temperatur freuen würde       
Wenn das Wetter so weiter bleibt, würde ich gern was am Wochenende im Taunus unternehmen. Ich habe gedacht auf eine Tour ab Hotel Molitor (Rotlaufweg, Bad Homburg-Kirdorf) Richtung Saalburg und dann Herzberg, Roßkopf, Limes Trail usw zu fahren. Also rund 30-40 Km und 800 Hm. Hätte jemand Interesse dafür? 


War jemand heute im Taunus? Wo liegt die Schnee-Grenze gerade?
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Februar 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> War jemand heute im Taunus? Wo liegt die Schnee-Grenze gerade?
> Gruß
> Ruben


Schneegrenze kann man das nicht mehr nennen. Das was vom Schnee übrig ist liegt s ziemlich überall rum und machte die Fahrerei besonders oberhalb 400 m heute richtig wiederlich. Es war kaum vernünftig vorwärts zu kommen und ab und zu zieht´s einem noch ziemlich tückisch das Vorderrad weg. Wir haben heute nach etwas mehr als einer Stunde aufgegeben. Wenn das nicht bis zum WE erheblich mehr taut würd ich mir an deiner Stelle den Herzberg und Limes abschminken und lieber "unten" fahren. Die Sturzbäche, die an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen zur Zeit auftreten sind allerdings ganz lustig und vor allem echt sehenswert!


----------



## Der Spanier (17. Februar 2006)

@schwarzer Kater: uhmm, dann soll ich das lieber vergessen  

Sorry  für die vielleicht blöde Frage, aber Wo sind Sturzbäche???? sonst sehe ich mich am Samstag wieder auf dem Vilbeler Berg, ganz nett aber am Wochenende voll von Leute.

Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Februar 2006)

Hi,
sagt mal, fährt jemand den Kellerwald Marathon am 23. April mit? Als alter Biker habe ich ja kein Auto und bräuchte von daher eine Mitfahrgelegenheit... Wetter hin, Wetter her, ich muss mein Radpensum jetzt wieder deutlich erhöhen!
Schönen Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## fUEL (17. Februar 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> @schwarzer Kater: uhmm, dann soll ich das lieber vergessen
> 
> Sorry  für die vielleicht blöde Frage, aber Wo sind Sturzbäche???? sonst sehe ich mich am Samstag wieder auf dem Vilbeler Berg, ganz nett aber am Wochenende voll von Leute.
> 
> ...


Lieber Ruben, 
die bessere Frage ist : Wo sind keine Sturzbäche?   Du versinkst teilweise in den Sturzbächen bis zu 30 / 40 cm tief und an einigen Stellen bis zu 1 m
Das Fahren war gestern wirklich nicht so einfach. Am besten fährst Du zum Hüpfen auf den Hühnerberg denn da war es richtig geil. Ansonsten hat gestern einer einen Bremsdefekt gehabt und wir haben dann nach 1.Std 44 min ABGEBROCHEN  
ansonsten ist es am Sonntag wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so extrem bei dem momentanen Tauwetter.
Paß auf die Knochen auf. 
Spikes bringen jedenfalls keinen Vorteil, da oft 10 cm Sorbet den Vortrieb verhindern. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Der Spanier (17. Februar 2006)

@Fuel: Danke für die Information...wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich werde ich am Samstag um Vilbeler Berg / Hohe Straße Wetterau fahren  ...auch nicht zu lange, denn ich habe mich bei Lupos Tour Richtung Odenwald am Sonntag angemeldet.

@Dr Faust: Zum Kellerwald fahre ich nicht, weil ich in Spanien bin. Mein erstes Termin des Jahres sollte das Vulkanmarathon in Schotten sein. ah, und ich habe ein Auto  

Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Februar 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry  für die vielleicht blöde Frage, aber Wo sind Sturzbäche????


Neben den Wegen, auf den Wegen, quer über die Wege und mitten im Wald. Teilweise auch alles auf einmal. Bin gespannt wie´s morgen auf der Tour geht.


----------



## Milass (18. Februar 2006)

meinst du sowas?







Gibts auf dem Weg von Oberursel zur Saalburg (Rotes Kreuz)

gruss

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Februar 2006)

Ja sowas, aber die gibts auch in etwas größer. Bin heute teilweise in solchen Rinnen gefahren, da die Wege um die Hohemark zu glatt zum gehen (!) waren. Ist lustig so bis zum Tretlager in fließendem Wasser zu fahren.


----------



## Milass (19. Februar 2006)

Lustig isses allemal, dannach hab ich immer das Gefühl das sich mein Reifen vollgesaugt hat  

gruss

Michael


----------



## fUEL (11. März 2006)

Hi, seid Ihr im Süden zum Überwintern. Fast 1 Monat kein Post. - Kommt einer mit morgen Winterstein und Usinger Becken ab 13 Uhr Wehrheim Pwb  an der Kirche ?
Tour wird so in etwa wie die im lmb für nächsten Donnerstag sein. 

Auf zahlreiche: Ich komm mit!  wartend verbleibe ich 

Frank


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2006)

Naja, wenn ich auf das lmb sehe weiß ich Bescheid. 
Lange Nasen machen  oder wie ???? 
Es sei Euch gegönnt! Hab gehört ab morgen schneit es auf Malle  

Bin dann ja auch demnächst im Warmen. 

Viel Spaß dort.
Frank


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn ich auf das lmb sehe weiß ich Bescheid.



ich glaub, ich pack das doch nicht so kurzfristig  . aber wenns dort eh schneien soll, bleib ich lieber hier, wo der frühling doch bald kommt


----------



## m.a.t. (13. März 2006)

Die Bären fliegen ins mallorquinische Schneechaos und bei uns hält der Frühling hier Einzug. Korrelieren diese 2 Ereignisse?  

Hoffentlich hält das gute Wetter bis zum Wochenende. Am Samstag wollte ich ne Runde über den Hahnenkamm drehen. Hat irgendjemand Interesse mitzukommen, vielleicht auch ein paar zurückgelassene Jung-Bären  
Am Sonntag ist die 'Fahrt in den Frühling' in Niederdorfelden. Ist von euch jemand mit von der Partie? 
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lupo (13. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Am Sonntag ist die 'Fahrt in den Frühling' in Niederdorfelden. Ist von euch jemand mit von der Partie?
> ciao, matthias


erzähl doch ma genauer was damit gemeint ist....


----------



## m.a.t. (13. März 2006)

Guckst du hier.


----------



## Ippie (13. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bären fliegen ins mallorquinische Schneechaos und bei uns hält der Frühling hier Einzug.



Wir hoffen alle das es auf Malle schneit. Eisbären lieben die Kälte!
Aber so wie es aussieht, friert ihr euch den Allerwertesten ab und wir müssen bei  18° Celsius (nicht Fahrenheit) schwitzen und alle überflüssigen Klamotten ablegen. Sooo ein Pech!

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (13. März 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hoffen alle das es auf Malle schneit. Eisbären lieben die Kälte!


Na das passt doch dann! Könnt euch ja auch stattdessen ins Oberbayern setzen und was für den Biermuskel tun. 
Viel Spass, matthias


----------



## mischuwi (13. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag ist die 'Fahrt in den Frühling' in Niederdorfelden. Ist von euch jemand mit von der Partie?



Mensch das ist ja direkt vor meiner Haustür! Da werde ich wohl mal mitfahren, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnen sollte. Am ehesten dann aber wohl die mittlere Tour. Habe ja schließlich dieses Jahr erst 250km auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Lupo (14. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du hier.


hmmmm....des is ja was für asphaltschneider...muss ich mir noch überlegen...


----------



## mischuwi (14. März 2006)

Braucht man dafür eigentlich so ne RTF-Wertungskarte? Oder kann man da auch einfach so mitfahren? Würde man eine solche Karte auc vor Ort bekommen? Habe keine Ahnung wie das bei den Asphalttrennern funktioniert. 

@Lupo: Kommm mal ruhig mit! Ich brauche für die Distanz unbedingt einen Windschattenspender! Sonst schaff ich doch nur die kurze Runde.


----------



## m.a.t. (14. März 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht man dafÃ¼r eigentlich so ne RTF-Wertungskarte? Oder kann man da auch einfach so mitfahren? WÃ¼rde man eine solche Karte auc vor Ort bekommen? Habe keine Ahnung wie das bei den Asphalttrennern funktioniert.


Du brauchst nur 6â¬ oder so mitbringen, das wars. Dann bekommst du dort so eine Wertungskarte (mit Streckenplan) und an jedem Verpflegungspunkt einen Stempel da rein. Je nachdem wieviel RTF-Punkte du Ã¼ber das Jahr gesammelt hast, kannst du in die hÃ¶heren Zen Ebenen der RTF-Religion aufsteigen. Du kannst die Karte aber einfach auch danach wegschmeissen 
Ob das ein Rennen ist, da gibt es geteilte Meinungen, insbesondere in der ersten Gruppe morgens um 8. Ich sehs eher locker. Man was freu ich mich schon wieder auf die neue Saison mit viel lauwarmen Tee und pappigen Aldi-Waffeln


----------



## Der Spanier (14. März 2006)

Servus,

na? gibt es Schnee immer noch da???  

Hier eine Aufnahme meines HAC4 in meiner letzten Tour am Sonntag


         

Ok, das war in der Sonne, in Schatten waren nur 20      

Gruss und viel Spaß mit dem Frühling???

Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (14. März 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> na? gibt es Schnee immer noch da???
> Hier eine Aufnahme meines HAC4 in meiner letzten Tour am Sonntag
> Gruss und viel Spaß mit dem Frühling???


Hier mein HAC. Du erkennst den Unterschied?


----------



## Der Spanier (14. März 2006)

@MAT: Auf jeden Fall  

Die Bären sollen zittern, wenn du auf 500 W Leistung so eine gute Aufnahme machen kannst, musst richtig fit sein


----------



## Lupo (15. März 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: Kommm mal ruhig mit! Ich brauche für die Distanz unbedingt einen Windschattenspender! Sonst schaff ich doch nur die kurze Runde.


ich hab doch gar kein rennrad  und ausserdem: die startzeit (8:00 - 10:00) , die temperatur (-3°C):kotz:  sowie die aussicht auf schnee  entsprechen nicht meiner vorstellung eines gemütlichen sonntagmorgens 
und windschattenfahrn darfste ja in b-stein noch genug bei mir


----------



## m.a.t. (15. März 2006)

Das wärst du nicht unbedingt der einzige ohne Rennrad. Bei ner RTF sind auch mal Trekkingradfahrer dabei, das wird da nicht so eng gesehen. Mit der Startzeit ist das bei mir auch so ne Sache, so früh komm ich auch nie richtig in die Gänge .
Wo haste denn die -3°C gesehen. Mein rechter Zeh sagt mir, dass es am Sonntag 10°C in der Sonne sind. *ganz fest dran glaub*


----------



## Lupo (15. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wo haste denn die -3°C gesehen. ...


bei wetter.de. wenn das ja mitten in der nacht los geht sind ja wohl auch die tiefsttemperaturen relevant  aktuell sinds nur noch -2 und kein schnee mehr.


----------



## fUEL (18. März 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels!
Bitte schaut Euch doch mal die Winterstein und Usinger Becken Tour an. 

Würd uns freuen, viele von Euch mit dabei zu haben 

Grüsse Frank


----------



## mischuwi (18. März 2006)

Also ich für meinen Teil werde morgen am Start sein! Allerdings werde ich sicher nicht in der erstn Gruppe starten. Hatte eigentlich nicht vor am Sonntag vor 8:00Uhr aufzustehen. Somit wird es bei mir eher zwischen 9:00 und 9:30Uhr mit dem Start. 

@M.A.T.: biste auch da? Habe mal zur Vorsorge meine Handynummer über PN übermittelt.


----------



## m.a.t. (19. März 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> @M.A.T.: biste auch da? Habe mal zur Vorsorge meine Handynummer über PN übermittelt.


Ähm, das hat ja irgendwie nicht so geklappt   Bin erst halb 10 bei mir los, vorher war mir zu kalt.
Ansonsten war das heute fabelhaft - sehr schöner ruhiger Streckenteil am Rand vom Vogelsberg und tolles Wetter. Ja, der Frühling ist da! Waren jetzt bei mir 125km, 1280hm. Andere fliegen dafür nach Malle


----------



## m.a.t. (19. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Mein rechter Zeh sagt mir, dass es am Sonntag 10°C in der Sonne sind. *ganz fest dran glaub*


Es waren sogar 14°C


----------



## mischuwi (20. März 2006)

Habe jetzt meine erste RTF auch gut hinter mich gebracht. Hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Ich denke bei dr nächsten werde ich wieder am Start sein.  Das wäre dann nächsten Sonntag in Ilbenstadt. Is ja wieder umme Ecke!!!  

Da im Taunus ja noch Schnee liegt (zumindest sehen die Berghänge des Altkönigs von uns aus noch sehr weiß aus) muss man sich ja Alternativen im sonnigen Flachland sochen.  

Noch wer dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (20. März 2006)

Nach Ilbenstadt werde ich wahrscheinlich auch kommen - ich brauch unbedingt noch ein paar km. Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal, das wir uns treffen.
Ilbenstadt wird wahrscheinlich etwas flacher werden. Je nachdem wie das Wetter wird, fahre ich die lange oder mittlere Strecke, wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## mischuwi (20. März 2006)

Cool, dann kann man es ja mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt nochmal versuchen.  
Wegen Strecke: Ich werde auch die 75 oder 114km in Angriff nehmen. Die Entscheidung werde ich aber erst in Muschenheim abhängig davon treffen, ob ich einen Windschattenspender für die lange Strecke finde und von der Gesamtwetterlage natürlich auch! Laut wetter.com sieht es ja nicht so nett aus für das nächtste Wochenende.  Wolln wa hoffen, dass sich das noch etwas in die richtige Richtung entwickelt.


----------



## sipemue (21. März 2006)

oh, vielleicht komme ich auch wenn das Wetter so halbwegs ist und ich das heilige OK bekomme (war die letzten WE schon immer on tour).
Könnte auch Windschatten auf der langen Strecke spenden   ... breit genug bin ich  

Wann würdet ihr starten? Gleich um 8 Uhr? Wäre mir recht, da ich um 12 wieder zu Hause sein muss.


----------



## m.a.t. (21. März 2006)

8 Uhr ist schon sehr früh. Ich muss auch erstmal von Enkheim nach Ilbenstadt fahren. Da brauch ich fast 1h dafür. Weiss noch nicht, ob ich mich aufraffen kann, am Sonntag um 6 aufzustehen.
Das Wetter scheint am Sonntag doch halbwegs ok zu werden - weiter beobachten.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2006)

der AWB Fred ist zum RTF-Talk mutiert  

Ich werd das mit Ilbenstadt auch mal im Auge behalten...

Die anschließende Eppertshäuser RTF ist vor meiner Haustür und da werde ich bei pasablem Wetter starten.


----------



## mischuwi (21. März 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Wann würdet ihr starten? Gleich um 8 Uhr? Wäre mir recht, da ich um 12 wieder zu Hause sein muss.


Du schockierst mich gleich in vielerlei Hinsicht!!!!  
1.) Am Sonntag um 8 Uhr wach und angezogen sein und mit dem Radl am Start stehen?
2.) Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die Lange Strecke fahren willst. Das heißt denn: 114km geteilt durch 3,5h (wegen Startverzögerungen und du musst ja auch wieder nach hause kommen), macht einen Schnitt von knapp 33km/h. In dem Fall fahre ich keinen Meter im Wind!  Da fallen einem von Fahrtwind ja die Ohren ab! 

Vllt kann man sich ja darauf einigen, dass man gg 8:30 in Karben startet?  
Allgemein: Was soll das eigentlich mit dem Startgeld? Ist der fettgedruckte Hinweis "*Kein Bargeld*" in der Ausschreibung ernst zu nehmen?


----------



## m.a.t. (21. März 2006)

Wo hast du die Ausschreibung gelesen, ich kenn nur die Seite vom RC Ilbenstadt. Das mit dem Bargeld bezieht sich auf Voranmeldung für Gruppen oder so. Wäre mir auch neu, dass man bei RTFs seine goldene American Express Karte vorzeigen muss.


----------



## mischuwi (22. März 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du die Ausschreibung gelesen, ich kenn nur die Seite vom RC Ilbenstadt.


Und genau da steht es auch! Wenn du dem versteckten Hinweis "Bitte hier klicken..." folgst, dann kommst du zur Ausschreibung und da steht unter dem Punkt "Anmeldung" als letzter Satz: "Bitte kein Bargeld!"
Aber du hast eigentlich auch recht. Was kümmern uns MTB-Rowdies solche Floskeln! Wir machen was WIR wollen!


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2006)

wird langsam zeit, dass der fred hier wieder on topic wird.
ab nächster woche sind dank sommerzeit wieder afterworktouren im hellen möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (23. März 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> wird langsam zeit, dass der fred hier wieder on topic wird.
> ab nächster woche sind dank sommerzeit wieder afterworktouren im hellen möglich


ja ist denn der taunus schon wieder aufgetaut


----------



## m.a.t. (23. März 2006)

Nix ist mit aufgetaut. Ich schau hier auf aus dem Tower gerade direkt auf die Altkönigflanke. Da ist immer noch alles weiss. Muss man halt noch etwas tiefer touren. Wie sieht es denn Richtung Rossert aus?
Das letzte mal war ich im November glaub ich im Taunus, ich brauch wieder Gelände. Also Afterwork wäre ich dabei  

Wie sieht es bei euch mit einer Winterpokal-Abschlusstour  aus? Hatte ich ja schon mal angeregt, da hat sich nur der Propagandaminister der Eisbären dafür begeistert. Eigentlich hatte ich ja an die Birkenhainer gedacht, nach Infos aus dem Spessart-Biker-Forum ist das aber jetzt noch nicht zu empfehlen. Wie wäre es mit einer Tour um Schäferberg und Hahnenkamm am Samstag?


----------



## Posada (23. März 2006)

> Wie sieht es denn Richtung Rossert aus?



War Sonntag auf dem Rossert unterwegs, war wesentlich besser als im Hochtaunus, Abfahrten sind noch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, aber hochkommen ist prima


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2006)

war heute nochmal kurz im taunus unterwegs.
wollte bis auf naturfreundehaushöhe kommen und hab das auch gerade so geschaft.
reichlich eis leider noch vorhanden  
dauert also noch 2 - 3 tage


----------



## m.a.t. (1. April 2006)

Der Chef vom Thread hat ja heute Geburtstag. Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch, Laufand und ich wünsche dir für dieses Saison immer Sonne in den Speichen.


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2006)

auch von mir alles gute, laufand !  
wo treibt ihr beiden euch denn eigentlich den ganzen winter über rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (2. April 2006)

Heh,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!!!

ich muss gestehen, ich kann mich kaum noch dran erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal auf dem Rad gesessen habe.
Aber durch Umzug und ne fette Gruppe hats sich einfach nicht ergeben.
D.h. Kellerwald ist schon gestrichen. Mal gucken, was das erste Rennen wird.
Irgendwie ist dieser Saisonstart aus Bikesicht etwas verkorkst.

So langsam wirds aber Zeit mal wieder an ein Afterwork-Treffen zu denken.


Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (3. April 2006)

In der Tat, das wird es!!!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir  

Helligkeit und Temperatur lassen doch bestimmt schon mal wieder ein AWB Revival zu, oder???


----------



## laufand (3. April 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Aber durch Umzug und ne fette Gruppe hats sich einfach nicht ergeben.



Uuups, dicker Rechtschreibfehler  

ich meinte natürlich eine fette Grippe!!!    

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Der Spanier (4. April 2006)

Alles Gute auch von mir!

Ja, ich geniesse das schöne spanische Wetter aber vergesse AWB nicht!
Ich hoffe, dass der Taunus in Mai wieder schön wird und ich richtig auf die Pedale tretten kann.

@laufand: wie wäre Schotten, 45 Km Strecke als erstes Rennen???

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (5. April 2006)

Das Wetter soll ja zumindest am Samstag sehr gut werden. Hat jemand von euch Lust, auf einen Mini-Spessart-Cross auf der Birkenhainer mitzukommen? LMB hier.
ciao, matthias


----------



## lokalhorst (6. April 2006)

Der Lupo Sprach von Heiß machen (im AWB for beginner). Dann mal los... Ich bin jetzt Wiesbadener (genauso wie Blackbike und Laufand, danke für die Einladung an die beiden) was aber nicht heißen soll, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr AWB fahre. Ende April ist meine hoffentlich letzte Segelprüfung und bis dahin erkunde ich mal die Gegend rund um Wiesbaden. Ich war gestern auch mal wieder mit dem Renner unterwegs und das Gebiet ist dort optimal dafür. Im Moment habe ich leider keine Zeit für größere Touren. Aber ab Mai...
Gruß
Horst


----------



## lokalhorst (11. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

ich fahre am Sonntag Ostereier suchen: 
LMB

Wer ist dabei? Ich muß jetzt endlich mal wieder in den Wald.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## hardun (11. April 2006)

Wenn mein neues Rad bis dahin fertig ist, komme ich mit.
Kann ich aber erst kurzfristig entscheiden...

Gruß,
hardun


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2006)

leider muß ich um diese zeit schon fast fertig sein mit biken, wenns überhaupt was wird. ansonsten wäre rote mühle als startpunkt für mich ideal ...
im sommer bekommt ihr aber mit sicherheit um diese zeit parkplatzprobleme dort ! bei gutem wetter ist da immer die hölle los ...

zum warmwerden gibts da gleich einen schönen knackigen anstieg zum "roten berg" hoch. quasi direkt vor der roten mühle den schotterweg hoch und an der t-kreuzung geradeaus den pfad in den wald folgen anstatt rechts richtung schneidhain in den wald zu fahren ...


----------



## hardun (15. April 2006)

@ lokalhorst
Wenn es morgen bei "leicht" und "langsam" bleibt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei...
Mann, bin ich unfit zur Zeit!
Ich trag' mich mal ein.

Bis morgen,
hardun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardun (16. April 2006)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trag' mich mal ein.



Und trag mich wieder aus...

Sorry, aber bei dem Regen und angesagten Sturm im Taunus hat mich etwas die Motivation verlassen.
Dann doch lieber zum Osterschmaus mit der Familie ;-)

Falls ihr trotzdem fahrt, wünsche ich euch viel Spaß,
hardun


----------



## Dr. Faust (16. April 2006)

Ich war auch schwach und schäme mich ein bißchen. Dafür habe ich mein neues Rad nicht dreckig, sondern fit gemacht. Ist ja auch was.
@Lokalhorst: Warst du denn trotzdem und wie wars?
Morgen führt aber kein Weg dran vorbei. Ich habe meiner Freundin lange angedroht, dass ich sie über Ostern auf den Feldberg scheuche. Jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr, da kann das Wetter machen was es will.
Und für den restlichen Tag, so einen Streit muss eine Beziehung abkönnen!
Tippe auf die ersten ernsteren Krisen rund um den Fuchstanz, ab dann kann ich keine Prognosen mehr anstellen. Sollten wir den Gipfel nicht erreichen, werde ich ein Protokoll des Scheiterns folgen lassen.


----------



## lokalhorst (18. April 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war auch schwach und schäme mich ein bißchen. Dafür habe ich mein neues Rad nicht dreckig, sondern fit gemacht. Ist ja auch was.
> @Lokalhorst: Warst du denn trotzdem und wie wars?
> Morgen führt aber kein Weg dran vorbei. Ich habe meiner Freundin lange angedroht, dass ich sie über Ostern auf den Feldberg scheuche. Jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr, da kann das Wetter machen was es will.
> Und für den restlichen Tag, so einen Streit muss eine Beziehung abkönnen!
> Tippe auf die ersten ernsteren Krisen rund um den Fuchstanz, ab dann kann ich keine Prognosen mehr anstellen. Sollten wir den Gipfel nicht erreichen, werde ich ein Protokoll des Scheiterns folgen lassen.


Da ich mir keinen schlechteren Termin hätte aussuchen können, war ich dann doch nicht biken so ganz allein. Ich bin dann noch ganz kurz bei mir um die Ecke auf meinen Hausberg und habe auch gleich einen schönen Trail gefunden. Dann bin ich in den Weinbergen komplett verschlampt und mußte mein bike gleich noch mal putzen...

Die nächsten beiden WoEn sind so ziemlich für die Vorbereitung Henninger reserviert. U.U. fahre ich bei den Beinharten direkt vor meiner neuen Haustür mit.
www.mtb-club-beinhart.de
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=213091

Gruß
Horst


----------



## laufand (18. April 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mir keinen schlechteren Termin hätte aussuchen können, war ich dann doch nicht biken so ganz allein. Ich bin dann noch ganz kurz bei mir um die Ecke auf meinen Hausberg und habe auch gleich einen schönen Trail gefunden. Dann bin ich in den Weinbergen komplett verschlampt und mußte mein bike gleich noch mal putzen...
> 
> Die nächsten beiden WoEn sind so ziemlich für die Vorbereitung Henninger reserviert. U.U. fahre ich bei den Beinharten direkt vor meiner neuen Haustür mit.
> www.mtb-club-beinhart.de
> ...



Jeep Horst,

wie's ausschaut sind blackbike und ich morgen auch mal bei den Beinharten dabei. Mal gespannt was der Gonsenheimer Wald so hergibt...

So long,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (19. April 2006)

Erst wegziehen und dann auch noch mit den neuen Bikemöglichkeiten prahlen. Das ist ja wohl die Höhe- Ein ganz klarer Fall von Meuterei  

Aber ich ziehe am 1. Juli auch um. Allerdings nach Oberursel und somit etwa 2km von der Hohemark entfernt. Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass mein Name dann ja auch nicht mehr stimmt. Oberurseler  
Das ist ja auch kein Name.. Klingt ein wenig nach Ursula, oh Mann 

@Lokalhorst:
Henninger? Meinst Du die Jedermann Fahrt beim Henninger Turm??

@All:
Das WE verspricht doch recht warm zu werden. Sollen wir nicht mal wieder von der Hohemark aus ein Ründchen drehen? Der Fux hat doch bestimmt auch nichts dagegen die weiße Mauer mal wieder zu sehen, oder?


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> @All:
> Das WE verspricht doch recht warm zu werden. Sollen wir nicht mal wieder von der Hohemark aus ein Ründchen drehen? Der Fux hat doch bestimmt auch nichts dagegen die weiße Mauer mal wieder zu sehen, oder?



stimmt, die weiße mauer hab ich schon länger nicht mehr unter meinen reifen gehabt ...

aber am sonntag haben wir größeres vor : wir sind mitten in der planung für die nächste dimb-ig tour, die am 28.05. rund um eppstein geplant ist ...

wird das jetzt eigentlich ein fred für fremdgeher, spalter und meuterer


----------



## homburger (19. April 2006)

ich wollte heute Abend auch endlich mal zum IG Treffen kommen. Samstag ist ja auch noch Zeit zum Fahren. 
Vielleicht stell ich dann einfach mal was ins LMB.

Ich glaube das AWB stirbt langsam


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. April 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte heute Abend auch endlich mal zum IG Treffen kommen.


Gute Absicht  , ist aber erst morgen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2613798&postcount=18 Ich reserviere in der regel immer ein paar Plätze mehr, als sich melden. Irgendjemand schneit immer mal rein.


----------



## homburger (19. April 2006)

Das hab ich gerade auch gesehen. So´n Sch***. Hoffentlich klappt das trotzdem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (19. April 2006)

@homburger:
Keine Sorge, ich glaube da stirbt nichts, es ruht nur noch ein wenig, bis sich das Wetter stabilisert hat. Als wir am Montag auf dem Feldberg waren, hat es genau in den paar Minuten, die wir genau oben waren dermaßen geschüttet...meine Herren!
In den nächsten ein, zwei Wochen geht da doch bestimmt was!


----------



## m.a.t. (19. April 2006)

> In den nächsten ein, zwei Wochen geht da doch bestimmt was!


Habe ich jetzt auch mal ins Auge gefasst. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird, hell ist es ja jetzt auch schon recht lange, man könnte so 2h ab 18:00 fahren, oder?
Mal was anderes: Hätte den jemand von euch Lust auf ein Beforework-Biken. Also 7:00 an der Hohemark treffen und dann 2h locker fahren? Hab ich letztes Jahr ein paar mal praktiziert, das hat auch was.


----------



## hardun (19. April 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes: Hätte den jemand von euch Lust auf ein Beforework-Biken. Also 7:00 an der Hohemark treffen und dann 2h locker fahren? Hab ich letztes Jahr ein paar mal praktiziert, das hat auch was.


Um 7:00 fange ich leider schon an zu arbeiten...
Aber abends sehr gerne!

Gruß,
hardun


----------



## laufand (20. April 2006)

Hi Jungs,

leider können wir dieses WE nicht.    

Aber ich hab da nen Vorschlag:

Wie wärs denn mit einer "Afterwork" - Henninger-Runde am 1.5.???
Man könnte rechtzeitig starten und neben einer Best of Taunus-Tour mit vielen Taunus-Highlights (gibts die Weiße Mauer überhaupt noch???) noch an ein paar Stellen den Profis vom Henninger-Rennen zujubeln??? 

Was haltet Ihr davon? Das wäre doch der passende Start in die Afterwork-Bike-Saison, oder??? 
Soll ich mal was ins LMB stellen???


Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. April 2006)

Super! Endlich mal ein Termin, an dem ich auch dabei sein könnte!   Wollt eh das Rennen per Bike verfolgen, da bietet sich das an. Und ja, die weiße Mauer steht noch und macht auch 2006 wieder richtig Spaß!


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2006)

1. mai ist immer gut  
da fahr ich eh immer rund um den wald rund um den henninger turm  
ein guter punkt zum gucken ist der ruppscher berg. da kommen die profis 3 mal hoch, jeweils im abstand von ca. 1 stunde ... da kann man zwischendurch immer noch ne runde durch die wälder drehen ...

in eppstein gibt es dieses mal am schmerzberg ne richtige bergwertung ...

im letzten jahr haben sie mich reingelegt : früher sind die jungs immer über den feldberg gefahren, im letzten jahr wurde die strecke aber geändert und ich habs nicht mitbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. April 2006)

Eppstein hätt ich mir logischweise auch wieder angeschaut, wobei das letztes Jahr an der Stelle nicht wahnsinnig prickelnd war. Außerdem wirds dann mit den restlichen "Taunushighlights" knapp. Würd daher eher vorschlagen sich an der Hohemark zu treffen und zwar so, daß wir um 13 Uhr die Vorbeifahrt am Fledi, bzw. Parkplatz Windeck sehen. Danach kann man den schönen Trail zum Roten Kreuz nehmen und weiter zur Billtalhöhe, wo die ja auch zweimal (13:40 und 14:46 Uhr) durchkommen.

Hier mal die Marschtabelle:


----------



## lokalhorst (20. April 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> 
> leider können wir dieses WE nicht.
> 
> ...



Tja eigentlich eine gute Idee, wenn ich da beim Henninger nicht selbst mitfahren würde. Natürlich nicht bei den Profis!! 

Aber viel Spaß und bis demnächst im Taunus. Ich bin schon ganz süchtig nach der "weißen Mauer"

Gruß
Horst


----------



## m.a.t. (21. April 2006)

Für morgen 11:00 hab ich mal nen Eintrag ins LMB gemacht. Mitfahrer sind natürlich wie immer gern willkommen!
ciao, matthias


----------



## lokalhorst (23. April 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> @Lokalhorst:
> Henninger? Meinst Du die Jedermann Fahrt beim Henninger Turm??
> 
> @All:
> Das WE verspricht doch recht warm zu werden. Sollen wir nicht mal wieder von der Hohemark aus ein Ründchen drehen? Der Fux hat doch bestimmt auch nichts dagegen die weiße Mauer mal wieder zu sehen, oder?



Oh da habe ich gerade gesehen, dass ich nicht geantwortet habe: Ja die Jedemann, selbstverständlich nicht bei den Profis. Ich meine ihr wißt doch wie langsam ich beim AWB bin. Und ob ich den Schnitt von 28 halten kann, damit ich die große Runde fahren darf, wieß ich nicht so genau. Die Runde ist ja so angelegt, dass die fast ganzen Höhenmeter vor der Kreuzung kommen, wo man dann auf die kleine Runde umgeleitet wird, wenn man unter 28km/h ist.  Gestern waren wir knapp drunter. Wir sind allerdings auch nicht wirklich auf Zeit gefahren und beim Rennen zieht es eh noch mal anders.


Zum Austerben: Ich denke es geht bald wieder richtig los. Es sind glaube ich genug Leute die hier richtig heiß sind. Auch wenn ich jetzt in WI wohne, arbeite ich immer noch am Flughafen und werde dann auch beim AWB mitfahren, so oft es möglich ist. 

Gruß Horst


----------



## m.a.t. (23. April 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Oh da habe ich gerade gesehen, dass ich nicht geantwortet habe: Ja die Jedemann, selbstverständlich nicht bei den Profis. Ich meine ihr wißt doch wie langsam ich beim AWB bin. Und ob ich den Schnitt von 28 halten kann, damit ich die große Runde fahren darf, wieß ich nicht so genau. Die Runde ist ja so angelegt, dass die fast ganzen Höhenmeter vor der Kreuzung kommen, wo man dann auf die kleine Runde umgeleitet wird, wenn man unter 28km/h ist.  Gestern waren wir knapp drunter. Wir sind allerdings auch nicht wirklich auf Zeit gefahren und beim Rennen zieht es eh noch mal anders.


Du wirst mit Sicherheit einen Schnitt über 30 haben. Die letzten 40km sind ja jetzt nach dieser doofen Streckenänderung nach Höchst flach. Ich würde dir raten, die ersten km bis zum Ruppertshainer voll zu fahren und die restlichen km in ner guten Gruppe mitzufahren (oder zu lutschen). Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass du auf dem letzten langen Flachstück alleine keine Chance hast und mit Sicherheit überrollt wirst. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir viel Spass und Erfolg.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Austerben: Ich denke es geht bald wieder richtig los. Es sind glaube ich genug Leute die hier richtig heiß sind. Auch wenn ich jetzt in WI wohne, arbeite ich immer noch am Flughafen und werde dann auch beim AWB mitfahren, so oft es möglich ist.


Je nach Wetter und Zeit werde ich wahrscheinlich für diese Woche mal was anbieten. Die Trails habe ich gestern mit KillerN getestet  
ciao, matthias


----------



## KillerN (23. April 2006)

Ja war super im Taunus  Wieder mal richtig Trails gerockt  

@MAT bidde bidde bidde am Donnerstag oder Freitag, da ich doch Di. & Mi. arbeite.  
Würde mich freuen 

Grüße, Jens

P.S.: Na wen von den tapferen After Workern werde ich in Schotten treffen ?


----------



## m.a.t. (23. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @MAT bidde bidde bidde am Donnerstag oder Freitag, da ich doch Di. & Mi. arbeite.  Würde mich freuen


Wird wahrscheinlich Donnerstag werden, dann so 2h ab 18Uhr. Ich stelle jedenfalls rechtzeitig vorher einen Termin ins LMB. Ich muss aber erstmal abwarten was mein Heuschnupfen macht, heute konnte ich kaum aus den Augen schauen 


			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Na wen von den tapferen After Workern werde ich in Schotten treffen ?


Hab mich schon für den Marathon angemeldet. Falls du mich einholst, spendier ich dir ein Bier!
Und was ist mit euch drüben im Hanau-Thread, schon auf nen Teamnamen geeinigt?  
ciao, matthias


----------



## KillerN (23. April 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Wird wahrscheinlich Donnerstag werden, dann so 2h ab 18Uhr.



Ok Super wäre auf jeden Fall dabei  



			
				M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du mich einholst, spendier ich dir ein Bier!


Gut, dann nehm schonmal Geld mit, wir gehen dann eins trinken  




			
				M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit euch drüben im Hanau-Thread, schon auf nen Teamnamen geeinigt?
> ciao, matthias



Leider nicht   Wird etwas durcheinander in Schotten mit dem Teamname, na ja, ab Frammersbach bin ich dann aber mitm RedRum schonmal sicher in einem Team, glaube aber noch paar Eisbären finden zu können  
( Team Eisbären !)


----------



## m.a.t. (24. April 2006)

So, hier ist der erste Termin für dieses Jahr: Afterwork-Biken Reloaded. Ich freue mich auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen.  
Den hohen Standard von Laufand werde ich trailseitig aber wohl nicht ganz halten können, sooo gut kenne ich mich net aus.
ciao, matthias


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2006)

solltest du tatsächlich den donnerstag meinen kann ich

a) nicht mitfahren und es wird
b) keiner von go crazy da sein weil die wiederrum
            ->a) noch bis mitte mai samstags fahren
            ->b) wenn sie abends fahren, dann mittwochs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (24. April 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> solltest du tatsächlich den donnerstag meinen kann ich
> a) nicht mitfahren und es wird


Schade. 


			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> b) keiner von go crazy da sein weil die wiederrum
> ->a) noch bis mitte mai samstags fahren
> ->b) wenn sie abends fahren, dann mittwochs


Äh ok habs rausgenommen. Heute ist halt nur ein ganz normaler Montag.


----------



## Der Spanier (24. April 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Na wen von den tapferen After Workern werde ich in Schotten treffen ?



Servus,

Wenn meine Knie wieder gesund ist (ich hatte letzte Woche eine komische verletzung, tut weh aber weisst nicht warum, keine Entzündung, kein Krach...vieleicht nur überanstrengung) werde ich die 45 Km Strecke fahren. Ich werde es kurzfristig entscheiden, in Laufe nächster Woche. das wäre schön, wenn jemand eine kurze Beschreibung der Strecke schreiben würde...oder sogar ein Profil anhängen. Iche kenne die Umgebung überhaupt nicht.

Auf AWB freue ich mich sehr. Ab 2.05 bin ich wieder in Deutschalnd und werde regelmässig fahren.

Gruss

Rubén


----------



## radweghasser (24. April 2006)

... AWB jetzt donnerstags?

meine kette und meine gelenke sind zwar eingerostet, aber meine finger zum glück noch nicht. deshalb muss ich mich doch hier mal nachhaltig für den mittwoch als AWB termin einsetzten, sonst könnte hier vielleicht mit dieser guten alten tradition gebrochen werden. 

nicht weil mir mittwochs besser passt, sondern weil den "crazies" gezeigt werden muss, dass es noch einen nicht kommerziellen gegenpol gibt, die "szene" so zu sagen, die die angesagten trails fährt. deshalb sollte mittwochs unbedingt präsens der "independend scene" gezeigt werden. biker aller taunus-städte vereinigt euch...

die kette habe ich bis mai wieder im griff und an den gelenken arbeite ich mit intensivem lauf-training. 

see you on trail, hoffentlich mittwochs
werner


----------



## m.a.t. (24. April 2006)

Also erstmal: Der beste Tag für Afterwork Biken ist meiner Meinung nach Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag 
Diese Woche ists Donnerstag, weil es morgen und am Mittwoch regnen und gewittern soll. Sonst wird auch in Zukunft Mittwoch der AWB-'Stammtermin' sein, denke ich. Das hängt ja nur von der Beteiligung hier ab, es kann doch einfach jeder einen Termin einstellen.  
ciao, matthias


----------



## laufand (25. April 2006)

Liebe Afterworker,

da wollte ich doch für kommenden Montag die erste Afterwork-Tour einstellen, doch MAT war schneller 

Also: Für den 1. Mai hab ich jetzt endlich mal ne Tour ins LMB reingestellt.
Bin zwar mittlerweile nach Wi umgezogen, aber die Afterworker werden mich so schnell nicht los. 
Man muss doch was für die Fahr- und Falltechnik machen 
   

Ob's bei mir am Do. klappt weiss ich noch nicht. 
@M.A.T.: Ist das mit dem "langsam" ernst gemeint, oder muss ich den Afterwork-Multiplikator anwenden  

Freue mich schon den einen oder anderen wiederzusehen...

Ciao,

laufand


----------



## m.a.t. (25. April 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> da wollte ich doch für kommenden Montag die erste Afterwork-Tour einstellen, doch MAT war schneller





			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Ob's bei mir am Do. klappt weiss ich noch nicht.
> @M.A.T.: Ist das mit dem "langsam" ernst gemeint, oder muss ich den Afterwork-Multiplikator anwenden  :


Würde mich auch freuen, wenn blackbike und du mit dabei wärt. 
Das mit dem 'langsam' ist wirklich so gemeint. Zumindest ich will mir am Donnerstag eigentlich nicht wieder die Kante geben wie am Samstag mit Killer. Hab zur Zeit ein bissl mit Heuschnupfen zu kämpfen, das ist wie ne automatische Drehzahlbegrenzung. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## lokalhorst (25. April 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich auch freuen, wenn blackbike und du mit dabei wärt.
> Das mit dem 'langsam' ist wirklich so gemeint. Zumindest ich will mir am Donnerstag eigentlich nicht wieder die Kante geben wie am Samstag mit Killer. Hab zur Zeit ein bissl mit Heuschnupfen zu kämpfen, das ist wie ne automatische Drehzahlbegrenzung.
> ciao, matthias


ich stelle mich mal auf eine typische AWB Tour ein. Wenn erst mal wieder alle im Rudel da sind, dann wird automatisch schneller gefahren.
und ich hätte gerne weiße Mauer und Bachtrail dabei. Japanerweg lassen wir mal lieber, sonst ist nahher auch RMM dabei
Gruß
Horst


----------



## Lucafabian (25. April 2006)

Altkönig wär auch schön


----------



## Lupo (25. April 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich hätte gerne weiße Mauer und Bachtrail dabei. Japanerweg lassen wir mal lieber, sonst ist nahher auch RMM dabei
> Gruß
> Horst


darf sich jetzt jeder seinen lieblingstrail wünschen  also ich versuch auch mal dabei zu sein, obwohl donnerstag net grad mein lieblingstag ist.

@lucafabian: irgendwie verblüffste mich einerseits machste dir gedanken übern federweg und dann willste den alden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. April 2006)

@[email protected] Wenn Du noch en Platz frei hast und Du genau weißt das Du kommen kannst, würdest Du mich dann noch mitnehmen  Wann müßte ich dann bei Dir sein

Grüzi

Google


----------



## Lupo (25. April 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wenn Du noch en Platz frei hast und Du genau weißt das Du kommen kannst, würdest Du mich dann noch mitnehmen  Wann müßte ich dann bei Dir sein
> 
> Grüzi
> 
> Google


abfahrt wär 17.30 aber ich kann mich wirklich noch net festlegen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. April 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @lucafabian: irgendwie verblüffste mich einerseits machste dir gedanken übern federweg und dann willste den alden




Erstmal, ich fahr immer den Alden, ich kenn gar keinen anderen Berg im Taunus  
Ich fahr auch meist allein, zumindest ist noch nie ein Einheimischer dabei gewesen. Es fällt mir also schwer meinen Stand und mein Können einzuschätzen. 

Ich komm grad mal wieder vom Alden zurück, bin das erstemal auf der Seite die zum Fuchstanz führt (da wo ganz viele Grosse Steine liegen und es ganz Steil ist) runtergefahren, (uff)^², da ich die Sattelstütze nicht ganz unten hatte mußte ich nach der hälfte mal kurz abspringen   (hab jetzt noch den Angstschweis auf der Stirn). 

O.K. nach heute trau ich mir das runterfahren zu, jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob ich auch genug Mukkies zum hochfahren hab. Alder sind ja nur 500Hm von der Hohemark aus, die schaff ich in ner knappen Stunde. 
Ist das schnell oder langsam?

Gruss, ich freu mich Do


----------



## KillerN (25. April 2006)

radweghasser schrieb:
			
		

> nicht weil mir mittwochs besser passt, sondern weil den "crazies" gezeigt werden muss



Hi @ ALL

leider arbeite ich jetzt immer regelmäißg Di und Mi und könnte daher sonst nicht mehr am Afterwork biken teilnehmen. Es wäre schade wenn ihr euch immer am Di / Mi trefft, nur weil dann dort auch die crazys sind, und man einen gegenpol zeigen muss  
Wäre zumindest schön wenn es nur diesen Grund gäbe 
und man es halt auf Do. verlegen könnte  (ich gehe mal davon aus, das die mehrheit auch am Donnerstag Abends kann)

Zu diesem DO:
Wir können gerne ruhig fahren, wenns dann halt nur noch direkt zum Feldberg geht, werde ich mal bissle anziehen, ansonsten low  

Grüße Jens


----------



## Lupo (26. April 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ist das schnell oder langsam?...


jedenfalls isses vollkommen ok, ich sebst bin ja auch ein verfechter der "gemütlich hoch und knackig runter" philosophie


----------



## PaleRider (27. April 2006)

das Wetter sieht aber nicht so gut aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardun (27. April 2006)

PaleRider schrieb:
			
		

> das Wetter sieht aber nicht so gut aus....


Ach was, das wird schon!

Wettervorhersage: Klick

Freu' mich auf nachher! (hoffentlich kommt auf der Arbeit nix Unvorhergesehenes dazwischen)

Gruß,
hardun


----------



## PaleRider (27. April 2006)

viel zu frueh gesprochen...viel zu frueh


----------



## lokalhorst (27. April 2006)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Ach was, das wird schon!
> 
> 
> Freu' mich auf nachher! (hoffentlich kommt auf der Arbeit nix Unvorhergesehenes dazwischen)
> ...



Meine Gebete sind nicht erhört worden! Bei mir kam was dazischen! Verdammte ....  
Ich habe mich wieder ausgetragen
Gruß


----------



## laufand (27. April 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Gebete sind nicht erhört worden! Bei mir kam was dazischen! Verdammte ....
> Ich habe mich wieder ausgetragen
> Gruß



Schade lokalhorst!!!

In welcher Klasse fährst Du eigentlich beim Henninger-Rennen (Profi, oder  ). 
Vielleicht kann man Dich ja auch a bisserl anfeuern!!!

CU

laufand


----------



## PaleRider (27. April 2006)

Sorry ich war auf dem weg nach Hohemark durch den wald beim Ursel Bach und mein Kette ist gerissen  musste zuruck laufen...bin nur fröhe dass ich nicht so weit weg wohne.  Wollte mit die anderen Rad fahren aber als ich zuruck kam war es schon zu spät.  Hoffentlich hat es spass gemacht das wetter war ideal, nachstes mal bin ich bestimmt dabei.


----------



## T. J. (27. April 2006)

Nun, ich hab leider die S-Bahn verpasst... 
Dann klappt's hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal.

Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2006)

Zur AW Tour von gestern:
Erstmal ein Lob an M.A.T. es war ne wirklich schöne Tour. Ich hab jetzt noch das Grinsen im Gesicht  , dann noch ein Lob an alle, es war das erste mal das ich 9 Leute kennengelernt habe die mir auf anhieb alle sympathisch waren.
Ihr habt mein selbstvetrauen so gepusht das ich mich gleich mal bei der "Knackigen Vordertaunusrunde" am 28.05 anmelden werde.

Gruss Uwe  und bleibt alle so wie Ihr seid!


----------



## Lupo (28. April 2006)

moin, 
ich kann mich uwe nur anschliessen. klasse tour, mat hast ja echte führungsqualität bewiesen 
@lucafabian: danke für das lob wir haben uns ja auch mühe gegeben und uns von unserer besten seite gezeigt   

wie schon angekündigt sind wir am w.e. im oderwald und am sonntag gibts ne grössere tour wer lust hat kann sich gern anschliessen.

gruss,  wolfgang


----------



## LTD Team (28. April 2006)

wann findet den die nächste tour statt bei der auch ein absoluter anfänger der noch nie im gelände unterwegs war mithalten kann ? 

eure schidlerungen hören sich ja wirklich interessant und verlockend an ...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> wann findet den die nächste tour statt bei der auch ein absoluter anfänger der noch nie im gelände unterwegs war mithalten kann ?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hallo Foxfire,
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD Team (28. April 2006)

an diesem we klappts leider nicht 

ich werde mir aber die termine für nächste woche anschauen ...


----------



## Lupo (28. April 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ich werde mir aber die termine für nächste woche anschauen ...


hoi, wo in ffm wohnste eigentlich könnst ja abends mal mit wenn wir im vilbeler wald fahren, ist auch "anfänger geeignet" und ich könnte dich am der mainur auflesen...


----------



## LTD Team (28. April 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> hoi, wo in ffm wohnste eigentlich könnst ja abends mal mit wenn wir im vilbeler wald fahren, ist auch "anfänger geeignet" und ich könnte dich am der mainur auflesen...



ich wohne in fechenheim ...


----------



## Lupo (28. April 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> ich wohne in fechenheim ...


...passt doch


----------



## LTD Team (28. April 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ...passt doch



ich komm nochmal auf dich zurück


----------



## lokalhorst (28. April 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Schade lokalhorst!!!
> 
> In welcher Klasse fährst Du eigentlich beim Henninger-Rennen (Profi, oder  ).
> Vielleicht kann man Dich ja auch a bisserl anfeuern!!!
> ...



Eher in der Kategorie oder! Ich bin ja froh, wenn ich die ca ersten 60 km im 28 Schnitt hinbekomme, damit ich nicht am MTZ rausgewunken werde und nur 65 km fahren darf. Aber in der Gruppe und mit Gorillasperma (Powerbar-Gel) geht das schon. 
Ihr hattet offensichtlich ein schöne Tour. Da muß ich mich doch noch mal in meiner Firma bedanken, dass ich länger arbeiten durfte und gestern dann für mich allein Rollentraining angesagt war. 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. April 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Hallo Foxfire,
> ich will morgen um 15:00 ne Tour mit MTK-Cube machen (ca.25km/500hm). Wir werden auf den Altkönig fahren und relativ langsam auf den am Donnerstag neu kennengelernten Trails wieder runterfahren. ....
> 
> Gruss


"Relativ langsam" waren 55 km/h Max auf meinem Tacho. Ich war froh, das ich nun Nobby Nic drauf habe und vorne 200mm  (Bremsscheibe; nicht Federweg ) 
Wenn's bei mir arbeitstechnisch klappt, wäre ich (nur) Mittwochs dabei. cu MTK-Cube


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits,
bietet jemand für Mittwoch 18:00 ne AW Tour an?
Wenn nicht müßte ich das machen, meine Ortskenntnisse sind aber eigentlich nicht ausreichend dafür.

Gruss


----------



## lokalhorst (1. Mai 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> bietet jemand für Mittwoch 18:00 ne AW Tour an?
> Wenn nicht müßte ich das machen, meine Ortskenntnisse sind aber eigentlich nicht ausreichend dafür.
> 
> Gruss



Da ich heute den Henninger gefahren bin, möchte ich garantiert die nächsten 3 Tage kein Bike sehen. Ich hatte mir überlegt entweder Freitag oder Sonntag zu fahren. Das entscheidet sich aber morgen. Wenn dann poste ich noch mal und stelle auch ein LMB rein

@die Tourer von heute: Seid ihr gefahren? Und wenn ja, wie war es?
Gruß
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RePet (1. Mai 2006)

Bin so gegen 15:30 von Hohemark aus gestartet.
Nach bergab hatte ich ne schöne Kackstreifen von hose über mule und kopf 
Ich fauler sack  hätte vormittags starten sollen


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. Mai 2006)

Bzgl. AWB Mi. 18 Uhr. (mehr Abk. fallen mir nicht ein):
Ich würde mich auch opfern und eine Tour reinstellen, überlasse das aber auch gern den GPSlern...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. AWB Mi. 18 Uhr. (mehr Abk. fallen mir nicht ein):
> Ich würde mich auch opfern und eine Tour reinstellen, überlasse das aber auch gern den GPSlern...


Dann warten wir mal bis heue Mittag ab und dann wird ne Tour für Mi. 18:00 reingestellt. Wir können ja auch vor Ort noch die Tour festlegen. 
Hauptsache es findet ne Tour statt.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## laufand (2. Mai 2006)

Hi Leutz,

bei mir klappt es diese Woche leider nicht. 
Nächste Woche siehts aber viel besser aus.

Viel Spaß,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (2. Mai 2006)

..also ich wär am mittwoch abend auch dabei


----------



## hardun (2. Mai 2006)

Prinzipiell würde mir Mittwoch auch passen, kann aber immer sein, dass kurzfristig was dazwischen kommt  
Wenn aber morgen eine Runde stattfindet, nehm' ich mein Rad schon mal vorsorglich mit zur Arbeit.

Gruß,
hardun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (2. Mai 2006)

So, hab was für den Mittwoch reingestellt. Mein Vorschlag wäre eine Runde über Sandplacken, Limes zum Herzberg und Marmorstein.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2006)

@Lupo

Wie war den Deine Tour vom WE,
Wetter war ja nicht so toll, auf dem Alden hats sogar geschneit   als wir das zweite mal oben waren.


Gruss Uwe


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. Mai 2006)

Da wir ja das letzte Mal das Onlinewunschkonzert eröffnet haben wünsche ich mir für Mittwoch:
Gutes Wetter, Herzberg und Mamorstein.
Danke


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. Mai 2006)

@lokalhorst
Desweiteren wünsche ich mir eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von, sagen wir mal, etwa 32,14 km/h. Das sollte doch über knappe 3 Stunden zu schaffen sein.


----------



## lokalhorst (2. Mai 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> @lokalhorst
> Desweiteren wünsche ich mir eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von, sagen wir mal, etwa 32,14 km/h. Das sollte doch über knappe 3 Stunden zu schaffen sein.


Danke Danke
Für 3 Stunden 10 hats gereicht. Am Mi kann ich leider nicht dabei sein. Aber es sieht so aus, als ob es Sa noch mal eine Tour von der Roten Mühle gibt
Euch viel Spaß
Gruß
Horst


----------



## Lupo (2. Mai 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo
> 
> Wie war den Deine Tour vom WE,...


die hat eigentlich garnicht stattgefunden. samstags haben wir ne kleine runde um schliebach gedreht und weil michaels vorderradbremse versagt hat und das wetter eh kagge war sind wir am so erst garnet los


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> die hat eigentlich garnicht stattgefunden. samstags haben wir ne kleine runde um schliebach gedreht und weil michaels vorderradbremse versagt hat und das wetter eh kagge war sind wir am so erst garnet los



Das läst sich durchaus nachvollziehen, es war auch für mich gar nicht so leicht am Samstag mit der entsprechenden Motivation loszuziehen. Wir hatten aber nen guten Draht nach oben und vor allen Dingen die richtigen Klamotten dabei. 
Morgen gibts aber Sonnenschein, der Himmel wird sich von seiner besten Seite zeigen wenn die AW Engel unterwegs sind. Ich kanns kaum abwarten. Ich wollte eigentlich heute schon mal testen wie´s im Taunus ist, mein Hausdrachen, der eigentlich ganz lieb ist, hat mir aber Ausfahrverbot wegen Grillen erteilt. 

Gruss bis morgen, lass blos nichts dazwischen kommen, Du würdest fehlen


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Mai 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ... mein Hausdrachen, der eigentlich ganz lieb ist, hat mir aber Ausfahrverbot wegen Grillen erteilt. ....



Habt Ihr noch was übrig   ? Schade; vor ner knappen Stunde bin ich auf der A3, an Neu-Isenburg vorbei, heimgedüst. Bin Mi. auch dabei; nur leider halt wahrsch. max. 1 1/2 Std. cu MTK-Cube


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2006)

Zu spät, ich lieg dick und fett auf dem Sofa und kann mich nicht mehr bewegen. Hab alles weggepuzt damit ich morgen genug Energie hab!


----------



## Lupo (2. Mai 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Zu spät, ich lieg dick und fett auf dem Sofa und kann mich nicht mehr bewegen. Hab alles weggepuzt damit ich morgen genug Energie hab!


mir wird schon nix dawischen kommen ausserdem hab ich min. 2kg zuviel "energie" die ich irgendwie los werden muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (2. Mai 2006)

Hey Leute, 
ich wollte am Donnerstag ne Tour zum Feldberg und Altkönig fahren, Japanerweg darf da net fehlen. Hat jemand Lust und Interrese ?
Startzeit ca. 17:30Uhr Tempo: Mittel

Grüße, Jens


----------



## homburger (3. Mai 2006)

Geiäl, AWB stirbt ja doch nicht aus  
Ich komme heute Abend auch, wenn die Arbeit keine anderen Vorstellungen hat...
@MAT: die Runde hört sich super an!

@all: Fährt von euch nun jemand in Schotten mit?

Gruß


Sven


----------



## m.a.t. (3. Mai 2006)

Hi Sven,



			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme heute Abend auch, wenn die Arbeit keine anderen Vorstellungen hat...


 


			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Fährt von euch nun jemand in Schotten mit?


In Schotten starte ich auch in die Rennsaison, bloss wird meine Form zur Zeit nur für die rote Laterne reichen. Von den Eisbären sind KillerN und Sakir meines Wissens dabei. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter bis dahin, so 25Grad im Schatten wäre genau mein Ding.  
ciao, matthias


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2006)

vielleicht komm ich auch mal kurz vorbei, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffen sollte. werde aber dann eher richtung altkönig weiterfahren.
bin aber noch von gestern ziemlich platt. war nämlich irgendwie unerwartet matschig im wald und dementsprechend schwer zu fahren. am 1. mai noch im mittleren blatt den trail von der weilquelle zum feldi hoch, ging es einen tag später gerade noch im so im kleinsten gang  

trag mich also mal nicht ein, da ich das eher spontan entscheiden werde.

in schotten bin ich übrigens am start und werde versuchen, im nicht allzu großen windschatten vom killer zu lutschen


----------



## KillerN (3. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> im nicht allzu großen windschatten vom killer zu lutschen



Schaun mer mal  

Ich versuchte heute auch zu kommen !!
Ich bin um 17:35 Uhr in Dreieich auf der Autobahn richtung Taunus, ich mache heute früher schluss !

Falls ich es aus irgend einem Grund net schaffen sollte melde ich mich beim Lupo.

Bis dann, Grüße Jens


----------



## homburger (3. Mai 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> ...bloss wird meine Form zur Zeit nur für die rote Laterne reichen.


Um Deine Form mache ich mir weniger Sorgen > siehe Kilometer im Winterpokal...  
Ich werd mich da auch nicht stressen. Das wird dann dieses Jahr eh erst die erste Runde im Wald von der Distanz.

Dann bin ich ja wenigstens nicht allein  

Bis nachher erstmal...


Sven


----------



## Der Spanier (3. Mai 2006)

Servus!

Ich bin wieder in Deutschland und mit viel Bock auf AWB  

Leider muss ich diese Woche drauf verzichten, denn mein Knie tut immer noch weh. In Schotten zu fahren ist auch vorbei. Schade, ich hatte wirklich Bock auf Wettkampf    

@lokalhorst: wenn du eine gemütliche und langsame Tour am Sonntag machen willst, könnte ich mitfahren

Ab nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei. Auf Bad Vilbel Berg night Ride, Wochenende Tours usw. würde ich mich  sehr freuen  

Viel Spaß heute (bin neidisch  )

Ruben


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2006)

na, alle wieder heil daheim ?
war mal wieder ne schöne tour (zumindest soweit ich das bis zum sandplacken beurteilen kann ...)  

und nun heißt es der eintracht die daumen drücken, leider liegen sie z.z. 0:1 hinten   

cu @ schotten


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Mai 2006)

Ich bin  . und könnte den Rest des Abends       . 
Blöder Königsteiner Kreisel, da ging es so zäh, daß ich ne viertel Std zu spät war. Dazu lauter Blindschleichen auf der Gasse.    (Ich hör jetzt besser auf und mach mich demnächst noch früher auf die Socken)

P.S.: @M.A.T. unten#1512 etc. : Bitte meinen Frust auf jeden Fall nicht falsch verstehen, war nur wg. der Baustelle am Kreisel. Im Gegenteil, vielen Dank, daß Ihr noch auf mich gewartet hattet.
cu evtl. nächsten Mi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (3. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> na, alle wieder heil daheim ?
> war mal wieder ne schöne tour (zumindest soweit ich das bis zum sandplacken beurteilen kann ...)


Ja, war wieder sehr schön: tolles Wetter, tolle Trails, tolle Truppe. Und richtig schön wurde es eigentlich erst nach dem Sandplacken. 


			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> und nun heißt es der eintracht die daumen drücken, leider liegen sie z.z. 0:1 hinten


Das ist Fussball, oder    

@MTK-Cube: Das ist Pech. Wir haben 5min gewartet und sind dann los. Das nächste Mal klappts bestimmt.

ciao, matthias


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, war wieder sehr schön: tolles Wetter, tolle Trails, tolle Truppe. Und richtig schön wurde es eigentlich erst nach dem Sandplacken.



Superschön wars, 

mein Glas roten hab ich auch leer

...und jetzt wünsch ich allen ne gute Nacht! Ich schlaf eigentlich schon.


----------



## homburger (4. Mai 2006)

Tolle Runde. Dank nochmals an die super Führung  
und sorry wegen des Reifenwechsels  

Bis später

Sven


----------



## m.a.t. (4. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> und sorry wegen des Reifenwechsels


Noch liegst du unangefochten an der Spitze der Snakebitewertung. Aber bisher hat der gemeine Taunuswurm noch nicht oft zugeschlagen, könnte eigentlich auch so bleiben.


----------



## mischuwi (5. Mai 2006)

So, denn will ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Leider schaffe ich es zurzeit zeitlich nicht in der Woche um 18:00Uhr an der Hohemark zu erscheinen. Ich war euch aber zu den letzten beiden Touren näher als ihr denkt. (Allerdings auf den 23mm breiten Rädern)  

Für alle, die am So nicht in Schotten starten, möchte ich eine Alternative anbieten. Hatte eigentlich vor, meinem neu aufgebauten MTB den Taunus zu zeigen und erste Geländeerfahrungen mit dem teilweise neuen Untersatz zu sammeln.

Hatte vor am So zw. 10:00 und 11:00 an der Hohemark zu starten. Strecke ist noch nicht bekannt. Es soll aber eine längere Runde werden (ca. 60+ km) und einige Höhenmeter bewältigt werden (ca. 1000+ hm). Die Priorität soll eher bei den Anstiegen liegen, wobei Forstautobahnen bergab natürlich gemieden werden! Sofern es der Fußgängerverkehr zulässt, soll es alles in allem eine sportliche Tour werden, die für Einsteiger und Bergabfahrer nicht unbedingt geeignet ist. (Dieser Hinweis nur, damit sich nachher niemand beschwert, weil keine Pausen gemacht werden.  )

Gibt es da Interessenten, oder sind die alle in Schotten unterwegs?


----------



## lokalhorst (5. Mai 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Ich bin wieder in Deutschland und mit viel Bock auf AWB
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Knie habe ich auch und zwar, seit dem wir die Runde rund um Ditzenbach gefahren sind. Mit viel Votlaren geht es aber. Nach der Bike-Saison werde ich mal ärztliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. 

Aber nur zu den Aktivitäten: Am Sa will ich mal mein Gebiet erkunden, so sich noch ein Guide findet. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=217350

Sontag fahre ich mit der LH-Radsportsparte den Schidnerhannes Trail im Hunsrück. Wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du bei beiden Sachen gerne mitkommen. Melde Dich dann einfach auf dem Handy

Nächste Woche werde ich wohl, so meine Erkältung nicht komplett ausbricht nur am Montag im Taunus fahren können, da ich ab Mittwoch auf Außentagung im Odenwald bin. Werde da mal so rumfahren

Gruß
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (5. Mai 2006)

@lokalhorst: leider ist das ein bisschen zu weit weg, da ich kein Auto zu Verfügung habe. Ich fahre lieber mit den Eisbären rund um Hanau (sieht nachbar Tread!)

Am Samstag fahre ich nicht. Ich muss einen Vortrag vorbeireiten und habe immer noch viel zu tun. Nächste Woche habe ich auch ziemlich viel zu tun, aber ich hoffe, dass ich am Mittwoch bei AWB mitmachen kann

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Mai 2006)

Noch hat keiner was von Schotten geschrieben, dann erzähl ich mal einen Schwank. Den Wissefux hab ich in der Ergebnisliste gesehen, scheinbar war der Windschatten von Jens nicht gross genug aber 2:11 sind auch seeehr schnell 
Beim Rest liefs hoffentlich besser als bei mir, schlechter kanns eigentlich nicht sein:
Die erste Runde war eigentlich ok, hab mich zwar einmal kurz verfahren, aber 2:16 gingen so halbwegs. Auf der zweiten Runde hat es mich dann voll erwischt (ich muss in einem meiner früheren Leben irgendwas schlimmes angestellt haben) - Platten 15km vorm Ziel wo ich gerade nochmal Gas geben wollte. Mein erster Platten in 15 Marathons.  Dann hab ich den sch**** Nokian nicht runter und wieder drauf bekommen, war zu straff. Kurz vorm Ziel hab ich mich nochmal verfahren, da war ich zu sehr mit Ärgern beschäftigt.  Bin dann irgendwann so kurz vor 5h reingekommen. Der Tag war aber noch nicht zuende. Mein Autoschlüssel ist beim aufschliessen kaputt gegangen  - Ende vom Lied: ADAC, Auto aufgebrochen, mit Rad nach Hause. 160km, 2500hm, sonnenbrand, MEGA-HASS


----------



## mischuwi (7. Mai 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ende vom Lied: ADAC, Auto aufgebrochen, mit Rad nach Hause. 160km, 2500hm, sonnenbrand, MEGA-HASS


Oh Mann, das sind Tage, auf die man gerne verzichten möchte. Nach nen Langdistanz mit dem Rad von Schotten nach Frankfurt zu fahren ist aber ne echt männliche Leistung!  Bei mir hat es heute nur für 77km und 1400hm gereicht und trotzdem bin ich kaputt iwe 1000 Russen.  



			
				M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bisher hat der gemeine Taunuswurm noch nicht oft zugeschlagen, könnte eigentlich auch so bleiben.


Mich hat der blöde Wurm auch wieder mal erwischt. Hat mir nen 5mm langen Riss in meinen schönen Michelin-Latexschlauch gebissen.


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> mit Rad nach Hause



nun ich dachte ja erst, du fährst mit dem bike hin  , aber dass du dann tatsächlich noch nach der langdistanz nach hause radelst, wahnsinn  , ganz großes kino ....   

meine zeit von 2:11 h war eigentlich nicht gerade langsam, immerhin mein zweitbester marathon schnitt. dennoch liege ich gerade so noch in der ersten hälfte des feldes und hatte irgendwie nie das gefühl, richtig schnell unterwegs zu sein. da ich nicht mal krämpfe zum ende hin hatte, hab ich wohl doch nicht alles gegeben. aber irgendwie ging halt nicht viel mehr ...

mit homburger zusammen ging es in den ersten langen anstieg zum hoherodskopf. kurz vor dem gipfel hatte er etwas vorsprung, ich hatte ihn aber noch im visier   dann kam für viele eine schlüsselstelle : ein kleiner steilhang. direkt vor stürzte ein fahrer gleich am anfang des hanges, ich mußte ausweichen und den hang jenseits der ideallinie runter. dann stürzte noch einer und wieder mußte ich da irgendwie drumherum. kaum unten, war von homburger nix mehr zu sehen ...

in killern´s windschatten kam ich nie, hätte auch nix gebracht  
allerdings hab ich da ein foto gefunden, dass eindeutig zeigt, dass killern eigentlich gar kein biker ist  
dafür gibts ein klares DNF 




ansonsten war es sehr schön, einige afterworker beim race zu treffen


----------



## homburger (8. Mai 2006)

Ja, das Rennen war mal ein AWB der anderen Art. Am Anfang dachte ich, ich sei noch recht schnell unterwegs. Ab km 30 ging dann garnichts mehr. Ich bin bestimmt von 30 Leuten überholt worden. Da fehlt mir wohl doch noch etwas die Erfahrung- war ja erst das 2. Rennen. 
@ Fux: Ich glaube bei den Zeiten die da gefahren werden braucht man sich wirklich nicht zu schämen. 1:45 h hatte der Sieger glaube ich. Das ist schon ganz schön schnell.
@MAT: Das braucht nun wirklich kein Mensch!!! Aber 90km runterzureißen in einer Zeit die sich doch mehr als sehen lassen kann...  

Tja, dann sieht man sich doch eventuell beim AWB am Mittwoch, oder? Das Wetter scheint sich ja zu halten!

Was fahrt ihr denn sonst noch so für Rennen dieses Jahr?

Gruss 

Sven


----------



## homburger (8. Mai 2006)

Was ist DNF


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist DNF


Did Not Finish

solche mannöver hat killerN von uns beim awb aber nicht gelernt  
vielleicht doch zuviel mit den eisbären rumgehangen


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fux: Ich glaube bei den Zeiten die da gefahren werden braucht man sich wirklich nicht zu schämen. 1:45 h hatte der Sieger glaube ich. Das ist schon ganz schön schnell.
> Tja, dann sieht man sich doch eventuell beim AWB am Mittwoch, oder? Das Wetter scheint sich ja zu halten!
> Was fahrt ihr denn sonst noch so für Rennen dieses Jahr?



die sieger sind meistens extrem schnell. interessant ist aber, dass es danach eben immer noch sehr viele unglaublich schnelle leute gibt, in schotten offensichtlich mehr als bei anderen rennen.
wieso kommen eigentlich soviele käsköpp nach schotten  
und warum können die überhaupt mtb so gut fahren   

awb mittwoch : mal gugge ...

bisher bei mir fest geplante rennen : kiedrich und eppstein taunus trails, eventuell noch keiler bike


----------



## m.a.t. (8. Mai 2006)

@Wissefux: Ahh, sehr investigativ, da tun sich ja Abgründe auf. Wie kann man denn da nach Startnummer suchen, ich bin anscheindend zu unfähig.
Wegen den Käsköppen. Weiss auch nicht, warum da so viele sind. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat auch noch einer von denen gewonnen. 
@'Killer': Muhaha. Selbst ich als absolute Downhillpussy bin da im Sattel geblieben. Jaja, der Eisbär - das grösste Raubtier auf diesem Planeten. Mal dir doch lieber nen Teddy aufs Trikot.  
@hombuger: In Frammersbach und beim Keiler gibt es dieses Jahr neue Strecken. Das werde ich sicher mal ausprobieren.
Hat jemand Lust morgen früh eine Rennradrunde nach Schotten zu drehen? Muss mein Auto abholen. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> @Wissefux: Ahh, sehr investigativ, da tun sich ja Abgründe auf. Wie kann man denn da nach Startnummer suchen, ich bin anscheindend zu unfähig.



ist wohl nix mit startnummernsuche   hab einfach alles durchgeklickt und dabei den focus auf meine startnummer gelegt. zwei bilder habe ich entdeckt.
killerN fiel mir halt aufgrund der bikeuntypischen haltung irgendwie auf  

weiß eigentlich jemand, ob man die bilder so zeigen darf ?

so ein käskopp hat den max in der zweiten runde in grund und boden gefahren und die langstrecke deutlich gewonnen. und der max ist schon verdammt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (8. Mai 2006)

Jungs Jungs Jungs,

das war der letzte Absatz kurz vorm Ziel, nicht der Steilhang (den bin ich gefahren). Ich bin da runter, weil der fahrer den ich verfolgte, da seine probleme hatte und ich keinen Sturz mehr riskieren wollte, ich war so blitz schnell da runter gesprungen, das hat mich höchstens 5 Sekunden gekostet  

Ausserdem lag da ein Fotograf im Weg rum   Und auch trotz dieses kleinen und einzigsten Abstiegs war ich schneller als ihr  

Mein Bericht ist im TruH Forum zu finden  

Grüße,Jens


----------



## homburger (8. Mai 2006)

@KillerN: Vielleicht solltest Du doch mal in Erwägung ziehen die Hanauer Umgebung zu verlassen. Kommt ja nichts gescheites dabei raus  

@Fux: Kiedrich und Eppstein möchte ich auch gern fahren- ist ja auch nicht weit weg! Vielleicht kriegen wir da eine noch größere AWB Runde hin- hat echt Spaß gemacht  

@MAT: Frammersbach soll so langweilig sein hab ich gelesen ??? (Bei den allwissenden Spezialisten hier irgendwo im Forum  )
Und wie weit ist der Keiler entfernt??? Ich schau gleich mal nach!

Am Mittwoch wäre doch eine kleine Runde, gemütlich, so 90 Minuten ganz verträglich, oder? Vielleicht nur bis zum Fuchstanz, oder so.

Was mit den Holländern los ist weiß ich auch nicht  Aber der Typ war auch ´ne Gräte. Wer weiß wieviel Km der so runterreißt im Jahr...

Gruß

Sven


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2006)

@KillerN : deine ausreden hat dir doch im ziel schon keiner geglaubt   

@homburger : frammersbach ist härter als schotten. fahrtechnisch zwar auch nicht so anspruchsvoll, dafür aber einige hm und km mehr. vor allem der letzte anstieg beginnend mit dem grabig ist echt hart. nicht mal das steile stück am grabig in der stadt mit den vielen zuschauern ist dabei das schlimmste, sondern dass der anstieg gar net mehr aufhören will ...
keiler ist ca. 10 km von frammersbach entfernt und hat wohl insgesamt die fahrtechnisch anspruchvollste strecke zu bieten.
eppstein wird dieses jahr nochmal heftiger als im vorjahr


----------



## m.a.t. (8. Mai 2006)

Frammersbach langweilig? Es gab dort immer recht viel Schotter und die Trails waren von der Sorte schnell mittendurch. Wenn ich die Streckenänderung dieses Jahr dort richtig interpretiere, gibt es weniger Schotter und mehr Trails, z.B. die 2. Abfahrt und den R-Weg von der Solhöhe runter. Die Stimmung ist natürlich was ganz besonderes in Frammersbach  Ansonsten ist die Hauptanforderung dort halt Kondition bei 1650hm.
Von der Strecke ist der Keiler in Wombach halt auch geil. Der Singletrailanteil dort liegt über 30%. Die feiern dieses Jahr dort ihr 10jähriges Jubiläum, das wird sicher was besonders.
Und auf Eppstein bin ich auch mal gespannt. Wobei mir die Strecke überhaupt nicht entgegenkommt, mit liegt sowas wie gestern mehr, wo man auf den letzten 30km kampfrollen kann.


----------



## Lupo (8. Mai 2006)

erstmal glückwunsch allen schotten-fahrern für die tolle leistung. egal ob gefahrn, geflogen oder geschoben jens hatte bestimmt seine gründe dafür aber das foto zwingt einem gradezu abzulästern   bei mir hatter des jedenfalls net gelernt, weder im spessart noch im taunus 



			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Am Mittwoch wäre doch eine kleine Runde, gemütlich, so 90 Minuten ganz verträglich, oder? Vielleicht nur bis zum Fuchstanz, oder so....
> 
> Gruß
> ...


ahhäääääm...ich hatte mir schon fürn mittwoch den kleinen feldi gewünscht aber wer den net will kann ja gemütlich vom fuxtanz ins reichenbachtal rollen..

ich mach dann mal nen lmb wenns recht is


----------



## mischuwi (8. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach dann mal nen lmb wenns recht is





			
				Lupo aus LMB schrieb:
			
		

> Tempo: mittel
> Schwierigkeit: mittel


Oha, das Tempo fürs AWB wird nun also schon auf 'mittel' gesetzt! Da will wohl einer heimlich für das Bikewochenende 10.-11.06. trainieren!  
Ich fürchte, dass ich schon wieder nicht mit kann.  Habe Mi+Do nen blödes Seminar, was wohl bis 17:30Uhr gehen soll. Das wird dann leider wiedermal etwas knapp.


----------



## m.a.t. (8. Mai 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, das Tempo fürs AWB wird nun also schon auf 'mittel' gesetzt!


Weisst doch wie es beim AWB läuft, vorher heisst es 'gemütlich', 'kurz und flach', usw. dann wird aber wieder rumgekesselt. 
Richtig (TM) langsam war eigentlich nur unsere erste Tour dieses Jahr am Altönig. Vielleicht traut sich halt auch keiner, eine 'langsame' Tour reinzusetzen?  Dabei sind wir eh nie schneller als 11-12km/h.
Ob ich Mittwoch mitkomme muss ich mal sehen. Vielleicht drehe ich dann auch schon am Fuchstanz ab. Ich muss auch am Bike erstmal den kompletten Antriebsstrang ersetzen.  
ciao, matthias


----------



## KillerN (8. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> jens hatte bestimmt seine gründe dafür



Endlich mal einer der es wohl verstanden hat  



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir hatter des jedenfalls net gelernt, weder im spessart noch im taunus



Hehe, da rasen mer doch immer die verblockten trails runter und flicken danach Schläuche    

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Habe mal alle Leute mit ihren Ergebnissen aus der Liste gewuselt die ich kenne:

Meine Wenigkeit mit: 2:00:01 Std  -  Gesammtplatz: 94
Barracuda             : 2:02:45 Std  -  Gesammtplatz: 108
Steel_Manni          : 2:08:24 Std  -  Gesammtplatz: 145
Homburger            : 2:10:35 Std  -  Gesammtplatz: 160 
Wissefux               : 2:11:24 Std  -  Gesammtplatz: 168
Dr.Faust               : 2:33:09 Std  -  Gesammtplatz: 279

Doppelte Distanz + verfahrer  

MAT                     : 4:58:56 Std  -  Gesammtplatz: 159
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bis demnächst, Gruß, Jens


----------



## laufand (8. Mai 2006)

Hey,

erstmal ein fetten Glückwunsch an alle Raketen vom AWB und aus Hanau 

Man, ich glaub ich fang dieses Jahr die Rennsaison erst garnicht an. Da kann ich ja nur untergehen.  
@wissefux: in Kiedrich kriegt Du aber Deine Revanche, und bei Deiner Zeit in Schotten schätze ich, dass Du mich pulverisieren wirst. 

@Lupo: Wir sind am Mittwoch dabei! Hoffentlich halten wir's konditionell durch. 
Wegen Tempo mittel: Letztes Jahr waren die AWB-Runden auch fast alle auf mittel gesetzt (allerdings war ich da auch fit - im Gegensatz zu heute). Ich hoffe, wir schaffens  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (8. Mai 2006)

Also,
da ja der Jens mein peinliches Ergebnis hier veröffentlicht hat (über das ich gerne den Mantel des Stillschweigens gedeckt hätte), nun meine Rechtfertigung:
Ich hatte einen höchst demotivierenden Platten, keine enge Hose und gut und gern 130 mm zu viel Federweg für die technisch anspruchslose Strecke zuzüglich einiger Staus (so richtig mit stehenbleiben und warten bis die Gurken die Wurzeln überwinden)... des weiteren waren da noch diese ausserirdische Entführung, aber dazu möchte ich nichts sagen. 
@MAT: Respekt in mindestens zweierlei Hinsicht! Beileid ebenso.


----------



## hardun (8. Mai 2006)

Glückwunsch auch von mir allen Schotten-Teilnehmern  

Und während ihr euch am Sonntag beim Rennen gequält habt, bin ich locker durch den Wald und über die Felder geradelt um Spargel zu kaufen. 

Tempo 'mittel' am Mittwoch! 
Und ich hatte letzte Woche schon das Gefühl, mir hätte einer Blei in die Beine gegossen. Aber egal, wird schon werden. Irgendwann muss man ja mal fit werden.

@homburger: Dein Mitbringsel ist schon eingepackt.

@Dr. Faust: Die Auserirdischen kamen mich auch besuchen, Samstag nacht, allerdings konnte ich sie anscheinend mit dem einen oder anderen Drink überwältigen


----------



## homburger (9. Mai 2006)

@ Dr. Faust: ich habe Vivian vor ihrer letzten alleinigen Bikerunde genötigt vorher meinen Schlauch zu wechseln- am Rennrad wohlgemerkt- nur für den Fall, dass Ihr die Erfahrung mal hilfreich sein könnte. Das ging erschreckend schnell. Wenn Du also das nächste mal in Ihrer Nähe einen Platten haben solltest, hilft sie bestimmt gern  

@ KillerN: Ich glaube, bei 2:00 h sind garkeine Rechtfertigungen mehr nötig. Beleidingend ist ja, dass Du zu Fuß schneller bist als der Rest zu Velo  

@ Hardun: Cool, vielen Dank!!!  

@ Lupo: Kleiner Feldberg ist ja auch sehr schön. Häng mich auf jeden Fall an. Vielleicht dreh ich dann mit M.A.T. vorher um.

@ Laufand: Schön, dass ihr mal wieder dabei seid!

Bis später mal

Sven


----------



## m.a.t. (9. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> so ein käskopp hat den max in der zweiten runde in grund und boden gefahren und die langstrecke deutlich gewonnen. und der max ist schon verdammt gut


vielleich lag das daran, dass der max nicht so gut präpariert war? guck mal hier   Ich hab mir ja schon immer beim Theunisse in Frammersbach mein Teil gedacht, der war auch mal bei der Tour wegen Doping auffällig.
Edit: Und ich hab dem **** bei der Siegerehrung auch noch Beifall geklatscht.
ciao, matthias


----------



## sipemue (9. Mai 2006)

Servus,

habe eben auch einen Termin für morgiges Feierabendbiken ab der Hohe Mark gesetzt. Soll keine Konkurenzveranstaltung   zu Lupo sein, sondern einfach ein wenig umfangreicher mit etwas spitzeren Tempo. 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## m.a.t. (9. Mai 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> ... sondern einfach ein wenig umfangreicher mit etwas spitzeren Tempo.


 Tempo mittel  Jaja, 'kurz und flach'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> vielleich lag das daran, dass der max nicht so gut präpariert war? guck mal hier   Ich hab mir ja schon immer beim Theunisse in Frammersbach mein Teil gedacht, der war auch mal bei der Tour wegen Doping auffällig.
> ciao, matthias



max hat den verdacht auch schon gestern auf seiner page im rennbericht geäußert http://www.max77.de/News2006.html
das ganze steht jetzt in englisch und ausführlicher von einem nagelneuen user hier im schotten-fred.
alles sehr dubios ...

back to topic : das wetter soll morgen ja ganz gut werden. und fuxtanz etc. ist auch genau meine richtung ...
denke, dass ich kommen werde ...


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @wissefux: in Kiedrich kriegt Du aber Deine Revanche, und bei Deiner Zeit in Schotten schätze ich, dass Du mich pulverisieren wirst.



das wäre ja mal was, wenn ich meinen angstgegner   pulverisieren könnte. muß ich wohl aber noch schneller werden als in schotten. ist ja noch ein bißchen hin, da kommst du bestimmt auch noch in die gänge


----------



## homburger (9. Mai 2006)

Diese linke, kleine Ratte. Aber die Fresse merk ich mir!!! Andere Leute reissen sich das Sitzfleisch auf um auf´s Treppchen zu kommen und der verarscht die halbe Bikewelt. Hätten wir das nur vorher gewußt. Das nächste mal treten wir dem gleich was zwischen die Holzschuhe und fackeln seinen Wohnwagen ab...

So, hab mich wieder beruhigt. Was für Vorbilder für die Jugend  

@ Dr. Faust: Wir sollten für das nächste Rennen Deinen Plan mit den Eisenstäben nochmal durchleuchten


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2006)

kannst ja dein glück in eppstein versuchen. der feine herr www.erwinbakker.com  hat eppstein auf seiner race-liste


----------



## KillerN (9. Mai 2006)

Laut Stevens, hat der Bakker kacker sich entschlossen das Preisgeld zurückzugeben und alle Marathons nur noch in der Hobbyklasse zu fahren und auf jegliche Preise zu verzichten, sofern die Organisatoren das erlauben.

Grüße, Jens


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2006)

goldig ist ja irgendwie seine entschuldigung : " ... i did not expect to win ..."
na was denn bitte sonst, wenn man als ehemaliger worldcup profi an einem hobbyrennen teilnimmt  

wie auch immer : ente gut, alles gut


----------



## Der Spanier (9. Mai 2006)

Servus!
ich habe mich für morgen angetragen. Freue mich viele AWBler wieder zu sehen  

Bis Morgen

Ruben


----------



## Dr. Faust (9. Mai 2006)

@Bakker:
Dem Homburger und mir war das ja sofort klar mit dem EPO! Eigentlich schon vor dem Start.
Aber unsere lautstarken Aufforderungen, ihn erstmal direkt aufs Klo zu begleiten wurden ja ignoriert!


----------



## homburger (10. Mai 2006)

Ja, genau, da war doch so was. Das leidliche Thema der Misverstandenen Genies. Naja, der arme Kerl wird ja geradezu mittelalterlich, wenn auch elektronisch, an den Forums Pranger gestellt.
Zeit für etwas Anteilnahme.

-117 Minuten


----------



## homburger (11. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
tolle Runde gestern, besonders gut hat mir das Stück an der Ruine Falkenstein gefallen. Danke vielmals Herr Lupo!

Zur Balduinstein Geschichte, hier mal der Link: http://www.sportident.com/service/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20060611912630

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so, die Schauergeschichte von 5 Grad Morgens in der Früh bei so ´nem Rennen hat mir Angst gemacht. Jedenfalls hab ich in der Zentrale nach Urlaub gefragt und das ist kein Problem. Lust hab ich nach den Erzählungen auch richtig bekommen. Ich frag mich nur wie man auf einem Sportplatz ein Hundert Liter Fass Weizenbier kühlen soll ???

Also, nochmal von vorn: unsere Überlegung war, nachdem der Laufand das Angebot machte für Ihn bei besagtem Rennen zu starten, ein AWB Team auf die Beine zu stellen (Das ist sehr unhöflich fällt mir gerade auf.Sorry Laufand, aber so wird ja die Runde noch größer.). Bisherige Interessenten waren: MAT, Der Spanier, Hardun, Homburger, Der Babu macht bestimmt auch mit, bleibt noch ein Platz. Ich hoffe mal auf Dr. Faust ???

Ihr könnt ja mal rein schauen und es euch überlegen.
Den Namen hätt ich auch schon:

Jarno Bakker Racing Team !!!

(Hat übrigens eine lebenslange Sperre bekommen)

Bis später


Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (11. Mai 2006)

Morgen!

Zuerst möchte ich mich für die Tour gestern bedanken, war richtig klasse  Die Ruine Falkenstein kannte ich vorger nicht, wenn jemmand mich besucht, muss das sehen

@homburger: es ist kein Problem, den Fass zu kühlen: Mit 5 Grads wird es sicherlich kuhl genung sein     Den Name finde ich auch richtig  

Gruß und bis nächstes AWB


Ruben


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> besonders gut hat mir das Stück an der Ruine Falkenstein gefallen. Danke vielmals Herr Lupo!



einspruch, kollegen  
die extra runde um die burg habt ihr mir zu verdanken  

kaum ist man einmal hier nicht permanent online, weil man auf kurs ist, schon entstehen hier die wildesten gerüchte  

seid ihr eigentlich noch die weiße mauer gefahren ? wie ist die nach dem winter fahrbar ?


----------



## hardun (11. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr eigentlich noch die weiße mauer gefahren ? wie ist die nach dem winter fahrbar ?



Die weiße Mauer war, entgegen allen Vermutungen (und wir haben schon kurz bevor es runter ging eine Andachtsminute eingelegt!), viel leichter zu fahren als letztes Jahr.
Entweder ist der Trail einfacher geworden oder wir sind alle fahrtechnisch besser geworden  

Gruß,
hardun


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2006)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Die weiße Mauer war, entgegen allen Vermutungen (und wir haben schon kurz bevor es runter ging eine Andachtsminute eingelegt!), viel leichter zu fahren als letztes Jahr.
> Entweder ist der Trail einfacher geworden oder wir sind alle fahrtechnisch besser geworden
> hardun




Und ich sitz hier in Zuerich und konnte nicht mitfahren  

@Dr. Faust: Hast Dumein Mail bekommen?

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Uwe


----------



## Dr. Faust (11. Mai 2006)

24 Stunden sind mein Ding. Ich bin sofort dabei. Aber nur wegen des Biers! Und den Teamnamen find ich top. Bis dahin hab ich auch mein Racebike fit gemacht. Wir sollten das wirklich angehen.


----------



## homburger (12. Mai 2006)

Sehr schön! Ist der Herr Faust also auch bereit. Dann nochmal an alle anderen Interessenten: Spanier, Matt, Hardun> kriegen wir das hin? Würde mich dann mal um Anmeldung und so weiter kümmern! Babu ist leider nicht dabei> krankheits- und trainingstechnische Tiefschläge erlitten  
Das wird bestimmt spaßig  
Hätten also (vorausgesetzt alle genannten machen mit und wir können uns noch anmelden) noch einen Platz frei. Wie sieht es denn mit den Herren Stump, oder Lucafabian aus?

Bis später


Sven


----------



## homburger (12. Mai 2006)

Ach und entschuldige Wissefux. Das war dann natürlich eine vortreffliche Idee von Dir! Trotzdem großer, virtueller Daumen für die gesamte Tour!


----------



## hardun (12. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön! Ist der Herr Faust also auch bereit. Dann nochmal an alle anderen Interessenten: Spanier, Matt, Hardun> kriegen wir das hin?


Tach zusammen,
Interesse habe ich auf jeden Fall! 
Ich muss zu Hause noch mal meinen Terminkalender checken, sollte aber eigentlich funktionieren. 

Gruß,
hardun


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nochmal an alle anderen Interessenten: Spanier, Matt, Hardun> kriegen wir das hin? Würde mich dann mal um Anmeldung und so weiter kümmern!


Hab meine Termine gecheckt, das passt bei mir rein. Also ich bin dabei. Finde ich sehr gut, dass du das in die Hand nimmst, Teamchef. 



			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich nur wie man auf einem Sportplatz ein Hundert Liter Fass Weizenbier kühlen soll ???


100l? Da wird dann die echte Herausforderung an dem Wochenende liegen. Ich geh dann mal schnell in die nächste Trinkhalle zum trainieren.



			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt ja mal rein schauen und es euch überlegen.
> Den Namen hätt ich auch schon: Jarno Bakker Racing Team !!!


 Super, dann melde ich mich unter dem Namen meins Bruders Thomas an. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (12. Mai 2006)

Servus!
Mir passt der Termin auch, ich bin dabei  

Ich kann mich auch unter dem Namen meines Bruders Mario anmelden...er ist sowieso schneller als ich      

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## homburger (12. Mai 2006)

@Spanier: Noch schneller???
Mhhh, mein Bruder heißt Dirk, aber mir gefiel mein Name schon immer besser...
@Hardun: Gib alles, wir zählen auf Dich!!! 

Ich würde sagen, die Details klären wir dann per PN um den Beitrag hier nicht zuzumüllen.

Wir sind übrigens gemeldet: Jarno Bakker Racing Team  
Ich brauche noch 30  pro Nase, wenn ich das Geld überwiesen habe ist die Meldung offiziell. Meine Bankverbindung schick ich euch per PN.

Mann kann da im Übrigen auch Bier kaufen!

Das wird lustig!!!


----------



## mischuwi (12. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Also, nochmal von vorn: unsere Überlegung war, nachdem der Laufand das Angebot machte für Ihn bei besagtem Rennen zu starten, ein AWB Team auf die Beine zu stellen (Das ist sehr unhöflich fällt mir gerade auf.Sorry Laufand, aber so wird ja die Runde noch größer.). Bisherige Interessenten waren: MAT, Der Spanier, Hardun, Homburger, Der Babu macht bestimmt auch mit, bleibt noch ein Platz. Ich hoffe mal auf Dr. Faust ???
> 
> Ihr könnt ja mal rein schauen und es euch überlegen.
> Den Namen hätt ich auch schon:
> ...



SoSo! Dann ist es dir aber verboten in den Teamklamotten zu fahren! Sonst kommt es noch zu Verwechselungen!  
Schade, dass du dich nicht der Mannschaft um Andreas und Daniel anschließen möchtest. Da ist noch ein wenig Verstärkung nötig, wie mir scheint.


----------



## homburger (12. Mai 2006)

Ich dachte beim Laufand im Team sei nur noch ein Platz frei! Deswegen auch die Neubildung, weil die anderen ja auch Interesse hatten. Tut mir Leid, das war nicht bös gemeint. Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt niemandem vor den Kopf gestoßen... Bin manchmal etwas kurzsichtig!
Aber wir haben noch genug Leute hier. Was ist z.B. mit Lucafabian, Stump und dem Lokalhorst?

@Laufand: Fährt Mecki auch mit?

P.S. Hab eh noch keine Teamklamotten!


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2006)

darf man denn auch mitfahren, wenn man gar keinen bruder hat    

aber ich mach wenn überhaupt beim laufand mit   brauch nur noch etwas bedenkzeit ...
so ein doping-sünder-falschanmelder-team ist aber ein feines feindbild für das rennen


----------



## Der Spanier (12. Mai 2006)

oh oh, ich sehe schon Konkurrenz im Tread   dann fehlen nur unsere pelzigen Freunde aus Hanau    

@homburger: es wäre eine gute Idee, meinen Bruder als 6ter Fahrer einzuladen  Der Typp macht Dutalon, normalerweise mit RR. Seine Zeit bei laufen sind 3:55 pro KM und bei Fahrradfahren schafft locker 35 KM / Stunde in Durchschnitt. Mit dem MTB ist auch nicht schlecht, denn er ist total krank und mit seinem alten Bike, mit einer tollen RS Indi Gabel fährt wie verückt Berg ab. Schade, dass wir einen Flugticket berorgen sollten   

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Mai 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass du dich nicht der Mannschaft um Andreas und Daniel anschließen möchtest. Da ist noch ein wenig Verstärkung nötig, wie mir scheint.





			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte beim Laufand im Team sei nur noch ein Platz frei!


Das ist zwar so weit richtig, aber im Top-Team sind nach meinem derzeitigen Kentnisstand auch noch zwei Plätze frei. Da hätte man dann so umbilden können, daß in unserem Team demnach drei Plätze frei gewesen wären. Für den einen versuch ich ja schon seit längerem den Fux weich zu klopfen, aber das hängt ja leider von "externen Umständen"   ab. 



			
				Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> dann fehlen nur unsere pelzigen Freunde aus Hanau


Die sind auch dabei: http://www.sportident.de/service/meldung/startlisteteam.php?wkid=20060611912630&ref=

Apropos Teamname. Ich hoffe, euch ist bewußt, daß es ein "MTB Team Jarno Bakker", so heißt nämlich das Team von seinem Bruder, tatsächlich gibt.  http://www.jarnobakker-bikes.nl/sponsorsteam2006.htm

Wünsch euch zumindest viel Glück, wir sehen uns dann in Balduinstein oder evtl auch vorher mal wie z.B. hier in zwei Wochen!


----------



## homburger (12. Mai 2006)

@Wissefux: Ich dachte Du fährst sowieso mit  
Ich glaub diese ganze 24h Geschichte ist zu viel für mich. Ich bin jetzt schon überfordert. Wie wird das erst beim Rennen. 
Meinst Du die Leute nehmen den Teamnamen tatsächlich ernst??? 

Ich jedenfalls finde das witzig  

@Spanier: Wenn ich Geld für ein Ticket nach Spanien über hätte, dann wäre ich jetzt in Spanien


----------



## homburger (12. Mai 2006)

Ach Du heiliger... Ich glaub ich nehm Urlaub. Ich denke, wir sollten uns mal nach nem anderen Teamnamen umsehen. Am Ende müssen wir noch vor Gericht, oder so  
Allerdings kann der Herr ja auf seinen Teamnamen so stolz nicht mehr sein...

Wie wär´s mit AWB Racing Team???


----------



## homburger (12. Mai 2006)

Habe gerade die Änderung des Teamnamens beantragt. 
AWB klingt auch nicht schlecht. Hoffentlich bekommen wir keinen Ärger von den Abfallwirtschaftsbetrieben...


----------



## Stump1967 (12. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte beim Laufand im Team sei nur noch ein Platz frei! Deswegen auch die Neubildung, weil die anderen ja auch Interesse hatten. Tut mir Leid, das war nicht bös gemeint. Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt niemandem vor den Kopf gestoßen... Bin manchmal etwas kurzsichtig!
> Aber wir haben noch genug Leute hier. Was ist z.B. mit Lucafabian, Stump und dem Lokalhorst?
> 
> @Laufand: Fährt Mecki auch mit?
> ...


Hallo,

ich kann an dem Wochenende leider nicht. Bin auch etwas rückständig mit dem training, wie man letzten Mittwoch gesehen hat, bin ja nur hinterher gefahren.  
Kann leider nächsten Mittwoch wieder nicht zum AWB, ich kann erst wieder ab 24. Mai.
Also bis zum nächsten mal und euch noch viel spass.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> @Wissefux: Ich dachte Du fährst sowieso mit



muß leider noch ein paar "externe umstände" abwarten und klären, bevor ich zusagen kann.
und dann gehts in reihenfolge der antragssteller :
1. dimb-ibc
2. touren rund um hanau
3. awb alias j.b.r.t. 
4. fux 1 er team  

am liebsten würde ich bei allen dreien mitfahren. kann man denn als joker einspringen, mal hier mal da fahren   oh je, dann könnte ich gleich ale einzelfahrer an den start gehen. zum glück hat team 4 als letzter angefragt   

hoffe, dass ich mich bald entscheiden kann ...


----------



## Der Spanier (12. Mai 2006)

@wissefx: Oh Mensch! Hanuer vor AWB....das ist wirklich verräterisch. Nach einem ganzem Winter Kampf gegen die Bären, jetzt wilsst du mit ihnen fahren...


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Mai 2006)

Ach Ruben. Vielleicht ist der Fux einfach nur ein guter Christ:
Römer 15,1: Wir aber, die wir stark sind, sollen das Unvermögen der Schwachen tragen ... 
 Duck und weg, matthias


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2006)

klar bin ich ein guter christ  
und als solcher hätte ich mich im eisbären-team vielleicht ja als saboteur und taktik-spion nützlich machen können, um die ibc ler und awb ler weiter nach vorne zu bringen


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2006)

jarno bakker racing team ist aufgeflogen  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2680436&posted=1#post2680436

habe die sache schnell wieder ins lot gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardun (13. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> jarno bakker racing team ist aufgeflogen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2680436&posted=1#post2680436
> 
> habe die sache schnell wieder ins lot gebracht


Hoffentlich klappt das noch mit der Umbenennung, sonst werden wir noch beim Rennen mit faulen Eiern beworfen


----------



## lokalhorst (15. Mai 2006)

Da war doch jemand schneller als ich! aber das ist sehr gut, da ich eine ähnliche Strecke im Sinn hatte.  

Endlich mal wieder im Taunus rocken
Freue mich auf Mi
@LAufand: bin am 6.5. mit den beinharten gefahren, war eine nette Tour
Bei erkundungen unsereres neuen Gebietes habe ich schon das eine oder andere Schmankerl gefunden, sowohl fahrtechnisch runter als auch hoch. Es ist eine optimale Kombination unter Woche AWb und am WoEn hinten bei uns

Gruß
Horst


----------



## laufand (15. Mai 2006)

And now for something completely different   :

Nach über 6 Monaten Abstinenz als Tourguide habe ich für kommenden Mi. ne Afterwork-Tour eingetragen. 

Hoffe auf rege Teilnahme. Geplant ist evtl. schwarzen Kreuz, Bachtrail + ein paar Schmankerl, die ich länger nicht gefahren bin.

@lokalhorst: Man, hast Du Dich schnell eingetragen  


So long,

Andreas


----------



## :Brian (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

für die nächste AWB Tour am Mittwoch habe ich mich gerade eingetragen. Da ich mich im Taunus nicht gerade gut auskenne, hoffe ich mal, dass der Trail mit dem schwarzen Kreuz fahrtechnisch für mich machbar ist, ich bin nicht unbedingt der klasse Downhiller...  

Wo finde ich Euch denn auf dem Parkplatz an der Hohemark? So weit ich weiss, ist dort Mittwochs doch einiges loss, da Go Crazy dort den Treff anbietet. Trefft ihr euch in einer bestimmten Ecke des Parkplatzes?

Danke für eine kurze Info, ich freue mich auf Mittwoch,

Lothar


----------



## Lupo (15. Mai 2006)

:Brian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,...
> Wo finde ich Euch denn auf dem Parkplatz an der Hohemark? ...ich freue mich auf Mittwoch,
> 
> Lothar


hi lothar, hab mich auch grad eingetragen.
wir treffen uns immer an der orientierungstafel gleich rechts am eingang zum parkplatz.
die trails sind eigentlich für jeden zu bewältigen und wenns am anfang etwas langsamer geht warten wir natürlich 

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## lokalhorst (15. Mai 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> And now for something completely different   :
> 
> Nach über 6 Monaten Abstinenz als Tourguide habe ich für kommenden Mi. ne Afterwork-Tour eingetragen.
> 
> ...


es war wohl eher so 2 Doofe ein Gedanke, da ich selbst gerade einen Eintrag machen wollte, aber da war schon einer ganz frisch
  

Gruß


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2006)

Shitte  Jetzt hab ich für die Woche extra zugesehen, daß ich Mittwochs mal mitfahren kann, da offeriert mir meine Frau, daß sie voraussichtlich die nächsten Wochen Mittwochabend arbeiten muß.....Und Mittwochs haben wir (bis jetzt !) keine Kinderbetreuung  

Ich versuche noch vor dem ersten Schneefall mal wieder mitzufahren...


----------



## laufand (16. Mai 2006)

Auch in diesem Fred:

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH

LUPO

ZUM 50. !!!

     
     

Allzeit beste Singletrails und bleib so wie Du bist!!!​

Liebe Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (16. Mai 2006)

50?????

Das ist doch´n Scherz, oder?

Also, respekt   Da hat sich das Radeln scheinbar ausgezahlt. Wie der junge Morgen der Herr Lupo  
Alles Gute auch von mir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (16. Mai 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

 Lupo, meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch zum 50. ! Das radeln hat Dich jung und fit gehalten. Vielleicht sehen wir uns morgen im Taunus.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardun (16. Mai 2006)

Ne, jetzt echt? 50?
Da kenn' ich andere, die sind 10 Jahre jünger und sehen älter aus.

Respekt Lupo, auch von mir alles Gute!

Bis morgen,
hardun


----------



## Der Spanier (16. Mai 2006)

50?????

Dann ist Radeln das Geheimnis der ewigen Jungheit    Mal sehen, was ich in 20 Jahren werde...

Von mir alles Gute auch  

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Mai 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum schönen Jubiläum, Lupo!
Dann lass es heute mal richtig krachen.


----------



## fUEL (16. Mai 2006)

Also dem EWIGJUNGGEBLIEBENEN WOLF die allerallerherzlichsten Glühstrümpfe und weiterhin allesallesgute und ewige Gesundheit und immer "gute Beine"     

Frank


----------



## mischuwi (16. Mai 2006)

Sehr geehrter Herr Lupo,
ich wünsche natürlich auch:





Und lass dich heute von möglichst vielen Leuten feiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2006)

hab ich doch glatt im falschen fred gratuliert, hier geht ja viel mehr ab


----------



## Ippie (16. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich doch glatt im falschen fred gratuliert, hier geht ja viel mehr ab



deshalb habe ich in beiden gratuliert


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum 50.


Feier schön und lass Dich nicht ärgern


----------



## blackbike__ (16. Mai 2006)

auch von  mir ganz viel       und weiterhin viele nette trails und alles was du dir sonst noch so wünschst, auf die nächsten 50 

lg, mecki


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Mai 2006)

Ebenfalls alles Gute von mir!   Hätte cht nicht gedacht, daß du schon 50 wirst. Hast dich gut gehalten!


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir beste Wünsche und niemals einen Platten in der Kette.
Feiere    schön (aber nicht zu heftig wg. morgen  )
cu MTK-Cube
Morgen bin ich auch dabei (und diesmal fahr ich noch früher los und direkt von der Arbeit  ). Schaun mer mal wie "langsam" das wird (hat jemand mobile O2-Zelte dabei ?).


----------



## Lupo (17. Mai 2006)

danke danke für die vielen lieben glückwünsche zu meinem burztag. 

bin eben grad nach hause gekommen und finds auch ganz praktisch dass laufand die "gemütliche feierabendrunde" heut abend als langsam gepostet hat 

bis später,

wolfgang


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2006)

würde ja zu gerne heute mitkommen, aber ich fürchte, das wird nix  
meine prioritäten liegen heute anders : muß wohl einen neuen imac oder ein mac book heute kaufen gehen   ich kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden ...
meine regierung will es ja nicht anders, dauernd zwingt sie meinen guten alten imac g3 in die knie und ist am rumjammern, weil nix mehr geht. 10 GB interne platte sind halt nunmal voll, da will er nicht mehr arbeiten   ...
das ist quasi für mich der freischein zur neuanschaffung  

oder soll ich doch vernünftig bleiben, lieber biken gehen und mir dafür laute flüche   aus dem arbeitszimmer anhören, anschließend schlechte laune und    inklusive


----------



## fUEL (17. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> würde ja zu gerne heute mitkommen, aber ich fürchte, das wird nix
> meine prioritäten liegen heute anders : muß wohl einen neuen imac oder ein mac book heute kaufen gehen   ich kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden ...
> meine regierung will es ja nicht anders, dauernd zwingt sie meinen guten alten imac g3 in die knie und ist am rumjammern, weil nix mehr geht. 10 GB interne platte sind halt nunmal voll, da will er nicht mehr arbeiten   ...
> das ist quasi für mich der freischein zur neuanschaffung
> ...




Jaja manch ein Pc sollte in der Gummizelle stehen damit er das an die Wand schmeissen überlebt was man manchmal allzugerne mit so einem Teil machen würde.
Das erhält zumindest die Freundschaft mit den Mitmenschen, da diese ja nichts dafür können, außer das diese wohl doch mal einen neuen pc oder einen neuen Mitmenschen der pcs nicht leiden mag anschaffen sollten.

Kauf nen neuen!
Gruß Frank


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2006)

@fUEL : hier geht´s nicht um pc   , sondern um  mac   

da ich das mac book (mittlerweile mein favourit  ) eh noch nicht im shop kaufen kann (ist erst nächste woche in den Läden oder online bestellen), stehen die chancen für awb heute wieder ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @fUEL : hier geht´s nicht um pc   , sondern um  mac
> 
> da ich das mac book (mittlerweile mein favourit  ) eh noch nicht im shop kaufen kann (ist erst nächste woche in den Läden oder online bestellen), stehen die chancen für awb heute wieder ganz gut




Naja das 80 gb teil könnt mir auch gefährlich werden aber nur in apfelgrün  wirklich authentisch 

ich wart mal ab, was der Testlauf bei dir so bringt, meiner funktioniert ja noch... halbwegs. 
Trotzdem bin ich nicht so dem Fetisch verfallen...  wie Mancheiner.

Halt mich auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß Frank
Fahr heut abend mit der "Konkurenz" ab 1800 Hohemark- vielleicht sehen wir uns....


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr heut abend mit der "Konkurenz" ab 1800 Hohemark- vielleicht sehen wir uns....



schleich di ...  selber schuld ...


----------



## laufand (17. Mai 2006)

Fein, fein mit er letzten Anmeldung sind wir heute Abend schon mindestens 11 Leute (mich eingerechnet)    

Da machen wir Go-Crazy doch langsam wieder richtig Konkurrenz  (nicht böse nehmen, schwarzer Kater   )

Hmm, man könnte außer schwarzes Kreuz, Bachtrail doch noch die Rinne dranhängen ...    
da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr.

Die neuen Mitfahrer erkennen mich heute einfach am IBC DIMB Racing Team Trikot.

Bis später

@wissefux: Na, klappts bei Dir heute???


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ... doch noch die Rinne dranhängen ...
> da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr.
> 
> @wissefux: Na, klappts bei Dir heute???



ich hab mich jetzt mal eingetragen. denke, dass es klappt ...

wer oder was oder wo ist denn bei dir die rinne ?


----------



## homburger (17. Mai 2006)

Ich dachte immer wir sind weit außerhalb der Konkurrenz???


----------



## fUEL (17. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich jetzt mal eingetragen. denke, dass es klappt ...
> 
> wer oder was oder wo ist denn bei dir die rinne ?




Das wüsst ich auch gerne?? und was ist der Bachtrail??
Wenn ich mit m einer Teilnahme drohen soll, wär das eine wichtige Info

Gruß Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Fein, fein mit er letzten Anmeldung sind wir heute Abend schon mindestens 11 Leute (mich eingerechnet)
> 
> Da machen wir Go-Crazy doch langsam wieder richtig Konkurrenz  (nicht böse nehmen, schwarzer Kater   )


Geht schon.  Mit 11 Leute kann man auch noch nicht wirklich von Konkurenz sprechen. Ist aber letztlich auch egal, hauptsache jeder hat Spaß am Biken. Wo und mit wem ist da halt Geschmackssache!


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2006)

der bachtrail geht vom dem breiten weg ab, der vom fuxtanz zum sandplacken führt (ich komm grad net auf den namen     )
da kann man es richtig schön laufen lassen, ein paar steine und wurzeln als sprungschanze mißbrauchen, bevor man noch ein kurzes technisches stück runter muß, dass einen kleinen bach quert.

update für heute abend : meine bessere hälfte scheint den imac zu bevorzugen, da sie ja schon einen laptop besitzt. da dieser aber ein virenanfälliger windoof-laptop ist (und nebenbei die dr.-arbeit auf seiner festplatte hat), darf der kleine nicht ins internet. internet wird aber dringend benötigt. ergo muß dafür immer meine kiste herhalten. also muß ich vielleicht doch noch heute einkaufen gehen ...

ich bleib jetzt mal für laufands statistik angemeldet . wartet aber nicht auf mich. entweder bin ich pünktlich da oder eben nicht ...


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> der bachtrail geht vom dem breiten weg ab, der vom fuxtanz zum sandplacken führt (ich komm grad net auf den namen     )


Tilmansweg? Der Bachtrail ist mit einem schwarzen < markiert, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> der bachtrail geht vom dem breiten weg ab, der vom fuxtanz zum sandplacken führt (ich komm grad net auf den namen     )
> da kann man es richtig schön laufen lassen, ein paar steine und wurzeln als sprungschanze mißbrauchen, bevor man noch ein kurzes technisches stück runter muß, dass einen kleinen bach quert.


Ist die Verlängerung vom Teufelsquartiertrail und geht vom Tilmannsweg runter zum Albrechtsweg. Macht schon Spaß das Ding.


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2006)

tilmannsweg. na klar    
danke, jungs


----------



## lokalhorst (17. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @fUEL : hier geht´s nicht um pc   , sondern um  mac
> 
> da ich das mac book (mittlerweile mein favourit  ) eh noch nicht im shop kaufen kann (ist erst nächste woche in den Läden oder online bestellen), stehen die chancen für awb heute wieder ganz gut



ist ein MAC kein *P*ersonal *C*omputer?

Vilen Dank an den Guide war eine echt super Tour
Gruß
Horst


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an laufand; war somit das 1. mal auf'm Feldi  .
Und an Lupo für das köstliche After-Weizen


----------



## :Brian (18. Mai 2006)

Die Tour hat mir auch viel Spass gemacht, wenn ich es irgendwie geregelt kriege müsst ihr mich jetzt des öfteren ertragen...  Nächsten Mittwoch klappt das bei mir aber leider nicht, da bin ich auf dem Bon Jovi Konzert auf'm Hessentag. 

@ lupo
Danke fürs Bier und die leckeren Snacks. 

@ all
Danke übrigens nochmal, dass ihr auf mich gewartet habt, ich hatte schon damit gerechnet alleine fahren zu müssen. 

Gruss,
Lothar


----------



## Der Spanier (18. Mai 2006)

Servus!
Danke für die Tour, hat wieder total Spaß gemacht  

Und Danke Lupo für das AWBW (Afterworkbike weizen  ) und die Mirfahrgelegenheit.  Nach den Laktak-Duschen von Heute hatte ich nicht zu viel Bock, nach Dortelweil zurückzufahren    

Nach den tollen Trails von Heute fühlen meine Unterarme und Hände sich wie nach einer kraßen Massage...sie "fliegen" immer noch    

Außerdem habe ich bemerkt, wie meine Fahrtechnik dank zur AWB verbessert hat. Ippie kann das bestätigen     

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (18. Mai 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

das war gestern wieder eine schönes Ründchen. Das hat wieder richtig Laune auf mehr gemacht. Danke auch an Lupo/Miss Marple für die AWB-Verpflegung.

@[email protected] Das war gestern volle Körperbeherrschung mit höchster Akkrobatik 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## mischuwi (18. Mai 2006)

Mir hat das biken in der AWB-Runde gestern wieder mal richtig gut gefallen! Und wie sich herausgestellt hat, habe ich mir mit dem gestrigen Tag genau den richtigen Einstieg in die AWB-Saison ausgesucht.   Vielen Dank an den Wolf und seine Wölfin!  
Ich muss in Zukunft unbedingt versuchen wieder regelmäßig am AWB teilzunehmen!


----------



## m.a.t. (18. Mai 2006)

Guuude,
mir hats gestern auch wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht. Insbesondere das Catering war klasse, danke an Miss Marple und Lupo 
@Der Spanier: Mist, deinen Stunt hab ich verpasst  Wenn dir die Arme oder Beine weh tun, kann ich dir nur eine von Googles Kneipptouren rund um Hanau empfehlen, da werden sie geholfen.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2006)

aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

>



so fühl ich mich auch gerade. neuer imac und die kiste will net ins internet      
habe die gestrige nachtschicht jetzt mal mit arbeit unterbrochen und forsche nachher weiter nach den ursachen.
ach wäre ich doch bloß biken gegangen  

vielleicht ist ja meine birne wieder frei, wenn ich erst mal durch den regen    nach hause geradelt bin und ich komm sofort auf die lösung des problems.

so, muß jetzt mal wieder fremdsurfen, im macuser-forum


----------



## PaleRider (18. Mai 2006)

Danke für die coole Tour gestern. Es war wirklich gut geguidet und es hat Spass gemacht mit so einer freundlichen Gruppe zu biken. Der Weg war echt genial - den muss ich mir merken. Ich freue mich auf das nächste mal !


----------



## homburger (18. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir noch einen herzlichen Dank an die tolle Tour!
So langsam gewöhnt man sich wieder an die dicken Steine 
@Der Spanier- ach deswegen tun Dir die Arme weh! Welcher Stunt? Erzähl mal!

@Miss Marple & Lupo   Das war ´ne feine Sache- Ganz lieben Dank nochmal!!! So´ne salzige Brezel nach dem Radeln ist doch was anderes als ein aufgeweichter, warmer Schmierriegel...


----------



## -Riddick- (18. Mai 2006)

HI Leute wollte mich mal vorab informieren was für Strecken ihr so fahrt. Bin zur Zeit noch auf Bike suche und will dann auch mal anfangen regelmässig zu fahren (favourit ist Cube AMS PRO mal sehen was es wird !!! Denke in 2-3 Woche sollte ichs ein neues Bike haben !!!) . Bin vor 2 Jahren so 2-3 mal die Woche um Den Flughafen in FFM gefahren nach der arbeit. War auch teilweise durch den Wald aber sobald man an der Westbahn ist stinks einem im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes !!  Was für Strecken legt ihr so zurück kann man da mithalten ? Ansonsten hoffe ich bald mal mitfahren zu können also bis denne


----------



## Sakir (19. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> ein aufgeweichter, warmer Schmierriegel...


*wie*, es gibt was besseres ?


----------



## laufand (19. Mai 2006)

@Miss Marple + Lupo: Auch von mir nochmal herzlichen Dank fürs AWBW 
War echt lecker!!!

Nächste Woche klappt's bei uns mit dem AWB leider nicht 
(Trainingslager in NL für Balduinstein )

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (19. Mai 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> (Trainingslager in NL für Balduinstein )


Das höre ich gern!


----------



## Lupo (19. Mai 2006)

-Riddick- schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was für Strecken legt ihr so zurück kann man da mithalten ? Ansonsten hoffe ich bald mal mitfahren zu können also bis denne


moin die touren im frühjahr hatten so 20km, 650 - 700hm in 2std fahrzeit. im sommer wenns lange hell ist darfs auch ein bissl mehr sein  (*@posada: net vergessen, gell?* ) obde da mithältst musste selbst wissen, in deinem profil steht ja net viel verwertbares drin, aber wir warten natürlich auch auf langsame und übung macht ja bekanntlich den meister kannst dich also gern mal anschliessen 

@laufand:was trainiert man in holland windschatten fahrn aufm 28" singlespeeder mit rücktritt oder machste nen tuning-workshop mit  
ich werd dann auf alle fälle was für nächsten xxxxxxxx posten. auf vielfachen wunsch eines mitfahrers südeuropäischer herkunft steht auch die strecke schon so ungefähr fest



gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd dann auf alle fälle was für nächsten mittwoch posten.



 und da werd ich auch dabei sein und Dir nochmal persöhnlich die Hand schütteln

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Der Spanier (19. Mai 2006)

Servus!

@homburger: Tja, das war meine kleine Show des Tages  
fast am ende der Abfahrt, in der Nähe vom Hühnerberg gab es einen sehr schnellen Stuck. Am Ende kam fast ein drop, mit niedrigen Asten oben. Da ich ziemlich schnell unterwegs war und Angst vor einem Skimäßigen Sprung mit einer möglichen Enthauptung hatte    , musste ich richtig meine Bremse zupacken. Folgen: Hinterrad total blockiert, ich musste ungefähr 50 Meter das Ding gekreuzt über das Trail zähmen, bis ich die Lage unter Kontrolle hatte. Nervenberaubend! 

Immer wenn ich Ippie hinter mir habe, mache ich eine kleine Show  . Letzte Sommer bei Marmorstein habe ich einen kleinen Stuck dieses Trails auf meinem Vornerad gezwungen 

@Lupo: Danke für die Erfüllung meines Wunschs  
@laufand: Trainingslager in Holland???? Gibt es da Berge überhaupt???? Ich stelle mir Mountainbike ohne Mountains kompliziert vor...   geh lieber nach Südden, ich könnte dir einige guten Tipps geben  

Meine Unterarmschmerzen kommen als Ergebnis der Addierung von rüpeligen Trails + V Bremsen + erhöhter Geschwindigkeit . Ich musste auf meinen Lenker bzw. Bremsehebel richtig greifen. Die Spüren meiner Krallen drauf sind immer noch zu sehen 

Kneipe Touren sind immer willkommen, aber ich brauche ab und zu ein bissi Qual und eine Laktatdusche (toller Begriff MAT  )

@Riddick: Am besten Mitfahren: wie Lupo sagte,fahren wir nicht besonders schnell rund 700  900 Hm bergauf und danach lustige teilweise technische Trails bergab (z.B. Weg mit der schwarzen Balken aus der Altkönig, Trail um Marmorstein). Sowohl bergauf als auch bergab warten wir immer auf die Leute. Ich fahre mit meinem billig Race Hardtail mit 100 mm Federgabel und V-Bremse ohne Problem (außer Muskelkater in der Armen ab und zu) 

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## Lupo (19. Mai 2006)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuups....hab grad gesehn dass ich am mittwoch abend garnet da bin  könnt aber am dienstag wenns recht wär


----------



## m.a.t. (19. Mai 2006)

Wer glaubt, das Holland flach ist, dem empfehle ich das Bierrennen der Käsköppe - 4000hm, kein Witz.  Irgendwo müssen Typen wie unser aller geliebter Jarno Bakker  ihre Form ja auch herbekommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2006)

Ich komm auch am Dienstag mit...

                                       ... und Mittwoch würd auch noch gehen   

Gruss


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Trainingslager in Holland???? Gibt es da Berge überhaupt???? Ich stelle mir Mountainbike ohne Mountains kompliziert vor...



nicht nur unser freund jarno alias erwin bakker, sondern auch beispielsweise dieser ramses bekkenk (taunustrails-sieger vor 2 jahren) und auch der ex-straßenprofi theunisse (holländer oder belgier ?) sind verdammt gute biker, vom doping etc. jetzt mal abgesehen ...

ich versteh das ja auch net, aber anscheinend geht denen dermaßen einer ab, wenn die einen berg sehen, dass ihnen kaum noch einer folgen kann   
radfahrer gabs da schon immer gute, was will man auch machen, wenn man nicht kicken kann ?


----------



## fUEL (19. Mai 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nur unser freund jarno alias erwin bakker, sondern auch beispielsweise dieser ramses bekkenk (taunustrails-sieger vor 2 jahren) und auch der ex-straßenprofi theunisse (holländer oder belgier ?) sind verdammt gute biker, vom doping etc. jetzt mal abgesehen ...
> 
> ich versteh das ja auch net, aber anscheinend geht denen dermaßen einer ab, wenn die einen berg sehen, dass ihnen kaum noch einer folgen kann
> radfahrer gabs da schon immer gute, was will man auch machen, wenn man nicht kicken kann ?



Endlich kann ich mir erklären warum die Moutainbike nach der Messe in Friedrichshafen im Vergangenen Jahr schon geäussert hat:
Die Trendfarbe für die Saison 06 sei Oranje mit Schwarz oder Oranje mit dunklem Grau.
Mit schwarz ist die Trauermiene beim Erscheinen der Oranjes wie Bakker, Bekkenk etc. gemeint; aber haben die etwa dunkelgraues Blut in den Adern ?
Ist Epo dunkelgrau oder färben die jetzt den Käse mit Altöl oder gar den Genever.

Manche sind schlimm.----

Aberwieauchimmer - Holländersindschlimmer    

Was kriegt ein Holländer, der durch die Führerscheinprüfung gefallen ist??? 


Einen Satz gelber Nummerschilder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (19. Mai 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Was kriegt ein Holländer, der durch die Führerscheinprüfung gefallen ist???
> 
> 
> Einen Satz gelber Nummerschilder!!


du bist aber wieder mal schlimm heut aber das stimmt so nicht ganz die gelben schilder kriegt nur wer min 5x durch die prüfung gefallen ist


----------



## fUEL (19. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> du bist aber wieder mal schlimm heut aber das stimmt so nicht ganz die gelben schilder kriegt nur wer min 5x durch die prüfung gefallen ist



aberwieauchimmer- holländersindschlimmer


----------



## lokalhorst (19. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuups....hab grad gesehn dass ich am mittwoch abend garnet da bin  könnt aber am dienstag wenns recht wär


isch tät ja auch den Dienstag bevorzugen, da ich heute shon weiß, dass ich am Mittwoch fest im Griff meiner Firma sein werde.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Der Spanier (19. Mai 2006)

Servus,
mir ist es egal, dienstag oder Mittwoch...alles passt gut zu mir
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## -Riddick- (19. Mai 2006)

So mein Crossbike ist verkauft nun kann ich mich mal dem Neukauf widmen was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen ? CUBE AMS PRO oder GHOST ERT 5700 ? Kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden ?


----------



## Lupo (20. Mai 2006)

so, die awb-tour für dienstag steht und es kann sich eingetragen werden.
für den anstieg zum sandplacken hab ich eine 8 jahre alte wegbeschreibung aus der versenkung gezogen, möglich dasses da etwas hängt aber es ist ja mittlerweile schon wieder länger hell 



			
				-Riddick- schrieb:
			
		

> ...was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen ? CUBE AMS PRO oder GHOST ERT 5700 ? Kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden ?


ausprobieren  seh zu dassde für dienstag ein testbike kriegst und komm einfach mit. gelegenheit zum testen haste auf der tour bestimmt ausreichend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. Mai 2006)

Guude allerseits

Würde am Dienstag endlich und sehr gerne mitfahren. Gibts ne Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich ?


----------



## -Riddick- (20. Mai 2006)

Mal sehen ob das mit dem Testbike was wird. Denke aber das ich diesmal noch nicht dazu kommen werde. Will Mittwoch und Freitag auf Radschau gehen und dann wird evtl. das nächste mal wenns gut läuft und ich eins finde !!!

Wo startet Ihr denn, und welche Uhrzeit ? 


Naja das es Dienstag ist hab ich schon mitbekommen 

EDIT: ALLES KLAR HABS SELBST MITBEKOMMEN


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2006)

Di. geht leider gunnix (Elternabend weiterführende Schule  ) und Mittwoch könnte ich nur bis 20:00 h fahren. A mol gugge wos Mi. ge_e daat.


----------



## homburger (22. Mai 2006)

Wir sollten unser Schwimmzeug nicht vergessen...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2006)

Endlich mal wieder ne Tour für richtige Jungs.


----------



## Der Spanier (22. Mai 2006)

Tja, vielleicht sollten wie ein After Work Boot organisieren....


----------



## -Riddick- (22. Mai 2006)

Zumindest solltet Ihr die Schwimmwesten nicht vergessen !!!!


----------



## Ippie (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

das wird morgen eine Fangopackung vom Feinsten. So wie das heute geregnet hat, kann ich mich für eine schöne Taunustour überhaupt nicht motivieren.

Aber das nächste mal wieder.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2006)

ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht. habe mir schon gestern auf der neuen tt-strecke ne fango-packung abgeholt


----------



## Google (22. Mai 2006)

Sind zwar morgen nich die besten Verhältnisse aber bei den Wetteraussichten bis einschließlich dem kommenden WE nehm ich mal lieber mit was ich kriegen kann  Sonst häng ich vielleicht ne Woche ohne Biken rum.

Außerdem will ich ja auch mal wieder ein paar alte Bekannte sehen.

Und den netten Giftzwerg lern ich sonst auch net kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2006)

so sei es


----------



## Dr. Faust (22. Mai 2006)

Bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück, morgen können wir mal schön den Taunus auf und ab rollen.
Zu einem vorangenen Kommentar bezüglich des Trainings im benachbarten Flachland habe ich mal ein Bild in mein Album eingefügt.
Bis morgen,
Steffen


----------



## lokalhorst (23. Mai 2006)

Tja ich habe mir da was eingefangen :kotz: :kotz:  und Onkel Doktor hat mich gebeten zu Hause zu bleiben, da es nicht so richtig weg geht. Ich trage mich wieder aus. Euch viel Spaß

Gruß

Horst


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2006)

Sch....,
heute morgen, nein eigentlich die ganze  Nacht schon hat sich meine Nase selbständig gemacht und läuft seitdem wohin sie will. Ich fühl mich auch wie durch den Fleischwolf gedreht. Die Taunusfangopackung vom Sonntag war wohl nicht die beste Qualität. 
Was ich aber eigentlich sagen will, ich komm heute nicht mit. Schließlich ist am Sonntag ja die Katzentour und bis dahin *muß* ich wieder fit sein.

Schade  ich hab mich richtig auf heute Abend gefreut  

Gruss Uwe


----------



## homburger (23. Mai 2006)

Also mein Eintrag bleibt bestehen um der allgemeinen Demotivierungswelle eine Barriere zu sein!

Schlamm ist doch Wurscht- Dauerregen ist viel schlimmer...

Bis gleich in ca. 7,5 Std.!!!


----------



## Der Spanier (23. Mai 2006)

Servus,

Schlamm macht Spass    

Wer will, kann nach dem AWB auch mich zum Kirdorferbach begleiten, denn da gibt es richtig Schlamm bis zum Anschlag, wie ich am Sonntag erfahren habe    

Außerdem ist Schlamm sehr gut für die Haut, viele bezahlen Geld, um ein Schlammbad zu bekommen, im Taunus haben wir Gratis  d.h. das ist alles possitiv.

Bis heute abend

Ruben


----------



## fUEL (23. Mai 2006)

Damit der Schlamm wirkt muß er auf die Haut nicht auf die Regenjacken. 
Davon habt Ihr heute abend ja wohl mehr als Euch lieb ist. 
Bei den Crazys morgen ists trocken lt. Wettervorhersage. 
Die haben aber für den einen oder anderen Alpencross demnächst noch mit Petrus zu reden, glaub ich. 
Simplongegend sieht ja noch sehr weiß aus und am 14. Juni ist der Trail West  am Simplon parat zum Rodeln  auf dem 20 km Trail. Glaub ich kann mich da auf was gefaßt machen ohwe.ohwe.  
Aber so lange es dort ordentlich regnet  taut ja auch der Schnee.
Gruß und kommt alle heil wieder zur Hohemark


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Mai 2006)

So; bin gerade zurück vom Elternabend und schau hier und............
noch nix drin, wie's war  
Seid Ihr noch alle unter der Dusche beschäftigt  ? Sind Eure Abflußrohre schon verstopft   ? In Kriftel ging um 18:21 h ein Platzregen nieder, da hab ich mal an Euch gedacht  . Gruß Carsten


----------



## Google (23. Mai 2006)

@[email protected] Danke fürs guiden. Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht im Taunus zu grooven.

Zuerst hatte ich ja Bedenken wegen des Regens und der zu erwartenden Fangopackung. Umso mehr war ich überrascht wie trocken die Wege und Trails doch waren.   Und ich dachte schon ich muß mich und das Bike kräftig putzen. 


Grüße


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (24. Mai 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

man habt Ihr im Taunus Glück gehabt. Ich war gestern mit dem Rennrad unterwegs und bin nur den Regenschauern ausgewichen. Und dann hat es mich doch kurz erwischt. Ich hätte gestern wieder ausflippen können. Den ganzen Tag im Büro kein Tropfen und nach Feierabend so eine Grütze. Spaß am radln ist was anderes. 

So genug ge .Heute um 12:30 Uhr geht es nach Wien und das Rad bleibt zuhause 

Bis nächste Woche

Volker


----------



## Lupo (24. Mai 2006)

ist doch heut wieder genau der selbe shice. morgens blauer himmel, mittags ein paar wölkchen und abends der platzregen 
schön dass wir während der tour wenigstens von oben einigermassen trocken geblieben sind bei mir warns am ende 799hm, weswegen ich dieses erebnis dem des spaniers vorziehe 

@ippie: viel spass in wien  du weisst ja was verwandte mit fisch gemeinsam haben?....


----------



## Andreas (24. Mai 2006)

Ich war ja leider schon fast klatschnass, bevor ich Euch zufällig am Hohemark getroffen habe. Totzdem liess es sich gut fahren und ab Hohemark hatten wir ja keinen Regen mehr. Meine nassen Füße musste ich nach der Abfahrt bei 6 Grad erst wieder auftauen.


----------



## hardun (24. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> schön dass wir während der tour wenigstens von oben einigermassen trocken geblieben sind


Trocken schon, aber kalt war das....
Der homburger und ich haben uns auf dem Weg nach unten fast die Finger abgefroren und meine Füße waren auch erst zu Hause wieder auf Normaltemperatur. 
Ergebnis: Halsschmerzen im Endstadium.

Zu Hause habe ich dann noch festgestellt, dass mein Tacho weg ist  
Der war dann aber zumindest noch im Auto  

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet noch Spaß auf der Tour. Nächste Woche wird hoffentlich alles besser.

Gruß,
hardun


----------



## homburger (24. Mai 2006)

Ja, das war saukalt. 6 Grad und Regen braucht Ende Mai wirklich keiner. Mein Gefühl hat mich, erfreulicher Weise,  mal wieder nicht im Stich gelassen> da zieht eine Erkältung auf!!!
@ Hardun: Wie war das Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag frei und am Montag wieder gesund... 

Trotzdem mal wieder ne schöne Tour Lupo!!! Da hab ich doch sogar nen neuen Trail vor der Haustür dank Dir entdeckt, den ich noch nicht kannte!


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Mai 2006)

Danke Lupo für die schön geführte Tour unter erschwerten Bedingungen. Den Trail hinter dem Naturfreundehaus kannte ich noch gar nicht .
Es waren auf jeden Fall mal grenzwertige Bedingungen gestern, 5 Grad aufm Feldberg. Bergab hab ich dann total verkrampft vor Kälte. Zum Glück ist der ganze Regen wahrscheinlich zwischen Oberursel und Frankfurt runtergekommen. Trotzdem hab ich mich auf der Rückfahrt nochmal ordentlich eingesaut.
@hardun, homburger und die anderen Invaliden: gute Besserung. Kälte kann ich auch nicht ab, heute morgen konnte ich meine Beine kaum bewegen.

@Google, homburger: Hier die Ausschreibung und das Profil vom letzten Jahr für die Rtf morgen in Karben. Ich starte morgen wahrscheinlich zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr. Ne gute Infoquelle ist auch mmbici.

ciao, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (24. Mai 2006)

Servus!

Gestern war doch eine tolle Runde, trotz Kälte, Schlamm, Nässe und verschiedene Arten von Strapazen. Vielen Dank für die Führung Lupo, der Feldi bergab bis Falkenstein fand ich klasse  , insbesondere den Stuck mit den komischen Steine an den Seiten zwischen Rotem Kreuz und Falkenstein...es sah ein bisschen wie einen Weg in Herrn der Ringe aus  

Leider war mein Körper nicht in seiner besten Fassung und ich musste richtig langsam bergauf fahren. Außerdem tat mein Knie wieder weh. Langsam denke ich doch, das ich an Rheuma leide...  

Die 5° auf dem Feldi waren richtig interessant  , ich war fast eingefroren, insbesondere wegen Wind, richtig Novembermässig. Ich frage mich, wann es wieder schneit. Das war wirklich interessant, die V-Brakes mit eingefrorenen Händen zu verwenden  . Ein Paar mal dachte ich, falls ich plötzlich zupacken muss, ramme ich gegen einen Baum!

AWB 24 Racing Team: Bitte, nicht alle Krank werden, ich habe kein Bock, allein 24 Stunden in einer 4 Km Strecke rumzugurken     

Einige werde ich sehen am Sonntag bei der DIMB Tour sehen oder?

Sonst bis nächste Woche

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## -Riddick- (24. Mai 2006)

SO Bike ist gekauft Freitag kann ichs holen auf das ich bald mal mitfahren kann. Wo trefft ihr euch immer ? Bitte beschreibt mal genauer kenn die Gegen um Orschel net so.


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> @Google, homburger: Hier die Ausschreibung und das Profil vom letzten Jahr für die Rtf morgen in Karben. Ich starte morgen wahrscheinlich zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr. Ne gute Infoquelle ist auch mmbici.
> 
> ciao, matthias


@ M.A.T. @ Die Wetteraussichten für die nächsten Tage motivieren mich nicht besonders noch großartig irgendwo hinzufahren und dann evtl im Regen zu fahren. Ich bin auch erst jetzt zurückgekommen und habe nichts prüfen und vorbereiten können......

Ich werde morgen in aller Ruhe frühstücken und kurzfristig was fahren wenn das Wetter es zulässt...und wenn nicht probiere, ich es nochmal am Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag....

Bekloppte Wetterlage derzeit um irgend eine Aussage treffen zu können


----------



## Lupo (25. Mai 2006)

-Riddick- schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wo trefft ihr euch immer ? ...


ganz einfach: hohemark-waldparkplatz 
in meinem album ist auch eine karte dazu.

ich bin übrigens auch zu hause geblieben und mach in haus und garten alles, wozu ich bei schönerem wetter keine lust mehr habe falls es längere zeit trocken bleibt natürich auch ma ne spontane bikerunde....


----------



## homburger (26. Mai 2006)

Moin zusammen,
tja, meine Erkältung hat sich etwas entschärft. Irgendwie werd ich schon wieder fit sein bis zum 24h Rennen!
Ich glaube nur, dass die Runde am Sonntag um Eppstein sich für mich dadurch auch entschhärft  
Aber solche Tage bieten ja immer Gelegenheit um sich um sein Radl zu kümmern... Übrigens habe ich auf dem nach Hause Weg eine geile Waschanlage entdeckt, da habe ich noch schnell am Mittwoch die Kruste von meinem Rad schälen können- es war glaube ich nach dem AWB noch nie so sauber  
@MAT: Wie war denn die RTF, bist Du tatsächlich gefahren? Regen finde ich ja im Allgemeinen überhaupt nicht schlimm, nur die aktuellen Temperaturen geben nicht gerade Anlass zu Freudensprüngen. Na, hoffentlich bis Sonntag!

Sven


----------



## m.a.t. (26. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> @MAT: Wie war denn die RTF, bist Du tatsächlich gefahren? Regen finde ich ja im Allgemeinen überhaupt nicht schlimm, nur die aktuellen Temperaturen geben nicht gerade Anlass zu Freudensprüngen. Na, hoffentlich bis Sonntag!


Nö, bin nicht in Karben gefahren. Hab seit dem AWB am Dienstag Knieschmerzen, da bin ich Mittwoch und Donnerstag nur etwas locker gefahren. Jetzt gehts wieder bissl besser.
ciao, matthias


----------



## laufand (29. Mai 2006)

Ja was ist denn hier los??? Nur Kranke und Invalide???

Na, bis Balduinstein muss das aber wieder werden! Ihr habt schließlich die AWB-Ehre hochzuhalten 

Mein Trainingslager hat voll angeschlagen (hüstel, röchel,  )

Und damit wir alle schön im Training bleiben: Am Mi. gibt's das nächste LMB 
Voraussetzung, dass das Wetter keinen totalen Strich durch die Rechnung macht!!!

CU

Andreas


----------



## Der Spanier (30. Mai 2006)

Servus!

gestern abend war ich bei Saalburg-Herzberg unterwegs. Richtige WP-Gefühl! Lange Hose, Winter Jacke und 6 Grads Temperatur, nur Schnee hat gefehlt  

Am Mittwoch bin ich dabei, denn ich habe wieder meine Winterklamoten ausgepackt und daher sind die aktuelle Herbsttemperaturen kein Problem mehr    

Sommer fängt in Juni an, oder?   

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## hardun (30. Mai 2006)

Ich hab mich auch mal für morgen angemeldet, allerdings noch unter Vorbehalt. Meine Erkältung ist noch nicht ganz weg und wenn es morgen wieder so kalt und regnerisch sein soll, lass ich das lieber bleiben.

Hoffentlich klappt's, schöne Grüße,
hardun


----------



## homburger (30. Mai 2006)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wenn es morgen wieder so kalt und regnerisch sein soll, lass ich das lieber bleiben.



Ich glaube, da hast Du ausnahmsweise mal Glück! Die Wettervorhersage für morgen fällt super aus  
Der Frühlingslenz hat den Waldboden in den letzten Tagen so schön getrocknet, dass mit Matsch nicht zu rechnen ist! Ausserdem scheint der Temperaturanstieg wie entfesselt und will garnicht mehr zur Ruhe kommen. Also, kurze Sachen und Sonnencreme nicht vergessen.
Ich denke also, Deine Erkältung wird wird sich vor diesen klimatischen Gegebenheiten schleunigst zu verstecken suchen. Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit steht ja immerhin gegen Null 

Und wir wohnen alle im Gummibärchenland und werden Fußballweltmeister!!!

Von wegen Frühling lässt sein blaues Band... am Arsch!

Ich leg mich wieder hin- bis im Juli!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (30. Mai 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, da hast Du ausnahmsweise mal Glück! Die Wettervorhersage für morgen fällt super aus
> Der Frühlingslenz hat den Waldboden in den letzten Tagen so schön getrocknet, dass mit Matsch nicht zu rechnen ist! Ausserdem scheint der Temperaturanstieg wie entfesselt und will garnicht mehr zur Ruhe kommen. Also, kurze Sachen und Sonnencreme nicht vergessen.
> Ich denke also, Deine Erkältung wird wird sich vor diesen klimatischen Gegebenheiten schleunigst zu verstecken suchen. Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit steht ja immerhin gegen Null
> 
> ...



Na wer wird denn hier so negativ eingestellt sein:

Das sieht doch ganz gut aus! Und mit Matsch kennen wir uns seit WoEn Eppstein aus. Das ruscht einfach viel besser  

Gruß


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2006)

Ich werd wohl auch diesen Mittwoch nicht dabei sein können  
Bin mal wieder für die Firma unterwegs. Eigentlich hab ich gedacht in Zuerich wäre das Wetter besser aber das ist weitgefehlt, auch hier ist vom Sommer nicht viel zu sehen, Morgen werd ich mich weiter in Richtung Genf bewegen, vielleicht ist der Sommer ja dort. Falls ja, geb ich natürlich allen bescheid.
Sollte ich auch in Genf keinen Sommer finden, würd ich gerne am Freitag Nachmittag im Taunus schauen ob die Trails schon abgetrocknet sind.

Falls nicht nehm ich halt nochmal die Fangopackung für die Beine wie schon am Sonntag bei der Tour. (Die Beine sind heute noch zart wie ein Babypopo )

Also, wer hat Lust am Freitag Mittag auf ne AWB Tour?

Gruss    Uwe


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2006)

bei mir ist´s noch nicht sicher. ich warte immer noch auf nachricht aus der werkstatt bezüglich meines hardtails.
will ja schließlich net mit 130 mm federweg ins 24 h race gehen müssen   
bisher hab ich noch keine nachricht. sobald ich diese aber bekomme, hole ich schnellstmöglich mein bike wieder heim  und verzichte notfalls auf ne geile awb-runde.
sollte ich also bis morgen nachmittag 17.00 uhr noch keinen positiven bescheid und das wetter mir nicht den letzten rest laune verdorben haben, könnte es durchaus sein, dass ich komme.
festlegen mag ich mich derzeit aber noch nicht ...

@laufand : wirds net langsam mal zeit, das tempo beim awb zu steigern ? schließlich sind es nur noch 11 tage bis zum race awb gegen ibc gegen truh gegen den rest der welt 

obwohl ... ist wahrscheinlich nur taktik, um die awb-racer einzuschläfern ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2006)

so, nun ist es amtlich : werde heute nach der arbeit erst mal mein geliebtes nicolai  heimholen.
hoffentlich federts wieder ordentlich ...

werde es somit nicht schaffen, bis 18.00 uhr an der hohen mark zu sein. vielleicht dreh ich aber mal ne kurze speedrunde. muß ja wieder eins werden mit dem hardtail bis nächste woche  

wünsche euch auf jeden viel spaß heute abend und vernünftiges wetter


----------



## caroka (31. Mai 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wer hat Lust am Freitag Mittag auf ne AWB Tour?
> 
> Gruss    Uwe



Lust hätte ich schon.  Es kommt drauf an wo und wann Du fahren willst.
Ich geb Dir mal meine Handynr. per pn. Bin nur auf der Arbeit online. 
Vielleicht fahr ich morgen mit dem Kater und Fuel. Die Guten wissen noch gar nichts von Ihrem Glück.
@Kater und Fuel: Ich melde mich tel. wenn es morgen bei mir klappen sollte.

VG


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2006)

Da freut sich die Gruppe über Teilnehmer Nummer 4 
Bei der Gelegenheit wird der Altersschnitt durch Kater und dich ja enorm nach unten korrigiert- Das läßt uns Alten ja auch jünger erscheinen.Gruß fuel


----------



## laufand (31. Mai 2006)

Huch, das werden ja immer weniger. 

Nur noch 3 Teilnehmer??? Na macht nichts ...

@Wissefux: Jaja, ist mein Einlull-Taktik! Bei der Tour ganz langsam und im Rennen schnell 

Gerade brüte ich über der Karte:
Vorschlag wäre: 
- Oberursel-Altenhöfe-(evtl. Weisse Mauer)-Fuchstanz-Feldberg-Tillmannweg-Sandplacken-Limesweg
Je nach Zeit dann
- Herzberg-blauer Punkt-Oberursel
oder
- Limesweg bis Saalburg - retour zum schwarzen Balken (kurz vor Herzberg) - Mamorstein - Oberursel

Na, findet das Anklang ??? 

Bis später

Andreas


----------



## lokalhorst (31. Mai 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Huch, das werden ja immer weniger.
> 
> Nur noch 3 Teilnehmer??? Na macht nichts ...
> 
> ...



Ey sicher gute Tour, ich bin dabei. Ich würde dann auch mit GPS aufzeichnen. Es geht jetzt ohne die PolarUhr zu stören

Gruß
C.A.


----------



## Lupo (31. Mai 2006)

weil das truh team heute abend bespricht wie oft die anderen teams überrundet werden dürfen ohne dass sie den spass daran verlieren  und vorzeitig abreisen kann ich heut abend leider net am awb teilnehmen. aber ehrlich gesagt fällts mir bei den temperaturen auch net schwer abzusagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Mai 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> weil das truh team heute abend bespricht wie oft die anderen teams überrundet werden dürfen ohne dass sie den spass daran verlieren  und vorzeitig abreisen kann ich heut abend leider net am awb teilnehmen. aber ehrlich gesagt fällts mir bei den temperaturen auch net schwer abzusagen



Wolfgang, werd mir mal nicht Größenwahnsinnig. Überrunden, pff! Das wollen wir ja mal sehen, ich sehe das als direkten Angriff aus das AWB Team und wir werden auch so was von verheizen. SO!

Des weiteren habe ich mir vorgenommen, hier vermehrt durch doofe Sprüche und sonstige Binsenweisheiten aufzufallen.
Zu den fünf Grad Celsius auf dem Feldberg beim heutigen AWB, die die anwesenden Recken, toptrainiert und attraktiv wie sie nun mal waren, aber mal ganz locker weggesteckt habe, fällt mir ein:
"Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten."
und, noch dämlicher:
"Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung."


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Mai 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten."


"Und die Härteren kommen zur Gärtnerin." Uah, Kalaueralarm.
Wegen dem Überrunden in Balduinstein habe ich mir natürlich auch Gedanken gemacht. Leider ist ja Rubens Versorgungslager für Hilfsmittel letzte Woche in Spanien aufgeflogen. Mhm, dafür ist doch aber jetzt Vino ohne Team. Wir könnten ja mal bei Manolo anrufen, ob wir ihn ausleihen könnten. Andererseits weiss ich auch nicht, was so ein 'unpräparierter' Profi bringt.
ciao, Mr. 70%


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung."



genau, zieht euch schon wal warm an ! mein hardtail ist wieder einsatzbereit, fehlt nur noch frisches öl im antrieb.
mal googeln, ob es da nicht ein schnellermachendes öl für gibt  

ach, was war das so schön gestern im warmen auf der couch vorm tv, drei miezen zum kuscheln im arm ...  

seid ihr wenigstens trocken von oben geblieben ? sah stellenweise richtung gebirg schön schwarz aus


----------



## Der Spanier (1. Juni 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> "Und die Härteren kommen zur Gärtnerin." Uah, Kalaueralarm.
> Wegen dem Überrunden in Balduinstein habe ich mir natürlich auch Gedanken gemacht. Leider ist ja Rubens Versorgungslager für Hilfsmittel letzte Woche in Spanien aufgeflogen. Mhm, dafür ist doch aber jetzt Vino ohne Team. Wir könnten ja mal bei Manolo anrufen, ob wir ihn ausleihen könnten. Andererseits weiss ich auch nicht, was so ein 'unpräparierter' Profi bringt.
> ciao, Mr. 70%



Wer weiss, vielleicht kann man finden im Labor ein "Sommerschlußverkauf" von Hilfsmittel    

Ich habe mir überlegt, dass wir Glühwein anstatt Bier für die 24 Std. mitnehmen sollen     das passt zu den gegebenen Temperaturen viel besser.

Tja, 1. Juni, 12 Ur, 9° Celsius in Dortelweil... besser nichts sagen  

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## laufand (1. Juni 2006)

Also wir hatten Gestern ordentliches Wetter:
Kein Regen von oben, wenig Wasser von unten. Nur die Novemberstimmung auf dem Feldberg bei 5° war "suboptimal".
Aber von mir aus kanns ruhig so ekelig bleiben, solange in Balduinstein die Sonne lacht 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (1. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ...solange in Balduinstein die Sonne lacht


Das Thema fang ich ab! Ich will meine Chance nicht verpassen aufs schlechte Wetter zu schimpfen und meinem Ruf als Querolant alle, erdenkliche Ehre erweisen. 
Hab ich dieses Jahr schon erwähnt, wie grausam mir das Wetter zusetzt???

Ein Arbeitskollege fährt gleich nach Meran. Bittesehr > http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0201&type=WORLD&id=72473

Ich leg mich wieder hin. Und glaubt ja nicht, ihr könnt hier gute Stimmung machen, das bekomm ich ohnehin mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (1. Juni 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir überlegt, dass wir Glühwein anstatt Bier für die 24 Std. mitnehmen sollen     das passt zu den gegebenen Temperaturen viel besser.


Gar keine schlechte Idee! Ich hab das ein paarmal im Winter ausprobiert mit Rotwein im Blut - das macht schneller bergauf und mutiger bergab  Alkohol war ja auch das 'Mittel' der Wahl um 1900. 
ciao, matthias
--
"das waren die Hustenbonbons meiner kolumbianischen Grossmutter" - Gibo Simoni nachdem Koks in seinem Test gefunden wurde


----------



## Google (1. Juni 2006)

Ach hier ist der "SCHLECHTWETTER ICH HAB TOTAL FRUST THREAD"  

Nachdem ich heute, es ist übrigens der 01.06.2006, keinen Vollidioten gefunden habe der mit mir biken würde, mittlerweile leider auch schon der Winterpokal eingestellt wurde ( Wieso eigentlich ? Kann ich derzeit nicht nachvollziehen  ), ich bei der Kälte und den dunklen Wolken schon leichte Wahnvorstellungen habe ( habe ich wirklich Schneeflocken gesehen ? )habe ich mich entschlossen meinen Hintern auf die Couch zu platzieren.........

Ich glaube ich habe Erinnerungslücken.........Ich sehe als 3 Buchstaben vor mir  Sonst sinds immer 5...B I K EN  eben.....Jetzt sinds 3 und ich kanns nimmer einordnen: S und E und X  Habt Ihr vielleicht ne Ahnung ?

Na ja..ich wart mal bis meine Frau von der Arbeit zurück ist..Vielleicht kommts mir dann......


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sinds 3 und ich kanns nimmer einordnen: S und E und X  Habt Ihr vielleicht ne Ahnung ?
> Na ja..ich wart mal bis meine Frau von der Arbeit zurück ist..Vielleicht kommts mir dann......



na denn viel erfolg   

die arme frau, weiß noch gar nix von ihrem "glück" ...


----------



## m.a.t. (1. Juni 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> mein hardtail ist wieder einsatzbereit, fehlt nur noch frisches öl im antrieb.


Notiz an mich selber im Stapel 'preiswerte Tricks für Balduinstein':
1xBauschaum für das Rad vom Fux kaufen


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2006)

Findet am Mi AW Biken statt?
Gruss


----------



## m.a.t. (5. Juni 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Findet am Mi AW Biken statt?


Ja, mach mal jemand nen Eintrag für Mittwoch. Sonst trag ich was ein, dann wirds bei mir nach dem WoEnde aber nur maximal piano.
Ich will auch endlich nicht mehr beim biken lange Klamotten fahren und trotzdem frieren!  
ciao, matthias


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juni 2006)

Ich wäre Mi. auch dabei (letzte Woche ging arbeitsbedingt nichts).
cu Carsten
@Lucafabian unten: N'abend (habe heute ca. 15:30 nen Rappel bekommen um bin von Parkplatz Viktoriaweg (Kö-stein -> Ruppsch') um und auf'm Feldi gewesen. Mehr am Mi.)


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mach mal jemand nen Eintrag für Mittwoch. Sonst trag ich was ein, dann wirds bei mir nach dem WoEnde aber nur maximal piano.
> Ich will auch endlich nicht mehr beim biken lange Klamotten fahren und trotzdem frieren!
> ciao, matthias



Ich würd mich freuen wenn Du der Guide bist  

@MTK-Cube: Hallo!


----------



## Der Spanier (5. Juni 2006)

Servus,

ich bin auch am Mittwoch dabei, aber Piano, Piano, Piano, bin ich auch nach dem WE geschlaucht und man muss Kräfte für 24std sparen  

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## Stump1967 (6. Juni 2006)

Piano, Piano bin ich morgen auch wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (6. Juni 2006)

@M.A.T.: Stellst Du ne Piano-Tour rein oder soll ich??? 

Nach dem Wochenende und vor dem Wochenende kanns bei mir aber wirklich nur ganz sachte sein. 
Ich brauch alle Energie für Sa/So. 

Ciao

Andreas


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2006)

@fuel+Schwarzer Kater: Fahrt Ihr am Donnerstag?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## m.a.t. (6. Juni 2006)

@laufand: Mach du mal. Ich würde gerne morgen nur den Mitläufer spielen.


----------



## laufand (6. Juni 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> @laufand: Mach du mal. Ich würde gerne morgen nur den Mitläufer spielen.


Your wish is my command:

Hier geht's zum morgigen LMB
Ich hoffe auf reichliche, langsame Teilnahme 

CU

Andreas

PS: Na wenn die Wettervorhersagen fürs WE stimmem


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Juni 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @fuel+Schwarzer Kater: Fahrt Ihr am Donnerstag?
> 
> Gruss Uwe


Ich geh mal zumindest bei fUEL davon aus. Wenn ich fahre (wird vom Mittwoch abhängig gemacht), dann aber nur kurz und ganz locker, weil auch ich alle Energie für´s WE brauche.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2006)

Besser kurz und locker als überhaupt nicht. Ausserdem kann mann sich da mal richtig beschnuppern, bei der DIMB Tour war das ja nicht möglich.

Wäre schön wenn Du auch dabei wärst

Gruss Uwe


----------



## homburger (7. Juni 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann mann sich da mal richtig beschnuppern...


 > Aber besser noch vor der Tour.   Haha, was´n Brüller. Mit 16 war mein Humor auch noch besser. > Tolle Überleitung, oder?


ACHTUNG

------------*Alles gute zum 16. Babu*--------------

     

Am Samstag darfst Du dann das erste mal in Deinem Leben Bier trinken


----------



## Ippie (7. Juni 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

BaBu auch von mir    alles Gute zum Geburtstag   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 16 war mein Humor auch noch besser


Da will ich Dir mal nicht wiedersprechen  


@Babu: Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2006)

auch von mir alles gute, babu   

wegen heute abend hab ich noch keinen plan. muß hier noch einiges koordinieren, bis die baustelle mal am laufen ist  ...

wir sehen uns ja spätestens am samstag in balduinstein


----------



## Der Spanier (7. Juni 2006)

Morgen!

Alles gute Babbu      

Bis heute abend oder bis Samstag

Ruben


----------



## Lupo (7. Juni 2006)

hoi babu, auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag
     
könntest dich ruhig mal wieder öfter beim langweiligen awb sehen lassen 

das mit dem ersten  am samstag ist ne gute idee vom sven so lange das ganze awb-team mitsäuft  ich trink meins erst am sonntag bei der siegerehrung


----------



## fUEL (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Babu!!!
Auch von mir den allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. 
Geniesse das Leben !

....und bleib gesund, rasier die Beine und trag Lycras, denn Du zeigst ja, das man damit schnell ist. (zuweilen sogar sehr schnell)
Weiter so !!
     

Gruß Frank


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Juni 2006)

Guuuude,

alles Gute zum 16. Babu.
Dann feier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mal schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und bereite dich auf das Wochenende vor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
ciao, matthias
PS: Nix als Ärger hier, kann heute abend leider nicht zum AWB. Wann war ich eigentlich das letzte mal  im Taunus???


----------



## laufand (7. Juni 2006)

Hey, auch von mir



Und  nicht so viel, dass Du am Samstag auch schön fit bist.
Ach halt, Du bist ja im falschen Team. Also :kotz:bis zum Abwinken 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (7. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Und  nicht so viel, dass Du am Samstag auch schön fit bist.
> Andreas



Nana, ich dachte am Wochenende gehen wir das alles sehr gemütlich an.  
Mit viel  und fettem gegrilltem Und rauchen ist auch erlaubt
Wir TRUH machen das sooooo 
Also haut heute richtig rein und plagt euch mächtig, damit wir am Wochenende schön feiern können 
Ich bringe auch Sportlerernährung mit: Tiramisu, Schweinbauch, Paprikasalat, Bier, Schnaps etc.
Übrigens wird das Wetter viel zu schön um blöd einen Rundkurs zu fahren. Ab auf die Sonnenliege. 

spaßiger Gruß

Volker


----------



## Stump1967 (7. Juni 2006)

Babu, auch von mir



und alles gute. Bleib Gesund und schnell!!

Jens


----------



## Der Spanier (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

hier die erste Ruckmeldung: Heute war es klasse, vielen dank Laufand für die "langweilige" Afterworktour    
Der Japaner hat es richtig Spaß gemacht, allein fahre ich nie so schnell  

Schöne Grüße

Ruben


----------



## happybikerin (8. Juni 2006)

Hey, das war echt ´ne total geniale Tour, die hat gerockt!!!

Vielen Dank nochmal an den weltbesten Taunusguide und seine super nette Frau! Und natuerlich auch an alle anderen mit denen ich geplaudert hab´! Ich hoffe bald wieder dabei zu sein... brauche aber dringend ein neues Bike (Fully,hab´s glaub´ich fast jedem erzaehlt, oh weia.), da merkt man die Steine halt nich so.., lach... 

Ganz liebe Gruesse

Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2006)

@laufand: Danke für die schöne Tour, es hat wie immer riesig Spaß gemacht



			
				happybikerin schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hoffe bald wieder dabei zu sein...


wir auch , Du hast gut gepasst, auch ohne Fully  

Gruss Uwe


----------



## homburger (8. Juni 2006)

Moin zusammen,
ja, das war mal wieder ´ne feine Sache  Endlich den Japaner wieder fahren zu können ohne sich total voll zu sauen...
Am Samstag kann das Techniktraining nur helfen!

@ Happybikerin: http://www.denfeld.de
Wenn Du öfter hier in der Gegend bist, kannst Du da ruhig mal rein schauen. Ist zwar nicht so´n Understatement Laden mit Kona und Rocky, (  Hardun und Mecki ) aber recht gut sortiert und wenn Du an den Andi gerätst auch sehr kompetent!

So, Andreas- wir sehen uns ja dann gegen Acht am Samstag in Balduinstein!  

Bis später

Sven


----------



## timmey (8. Juni 2006)

Hey Leute!

Hiermit melde ich mich wieder aus meinem Winterschlaf  Würde gerne in diesem Sommer öfters mit euch mitkommen  Wie siehts nächsten Mittwoch aus also am 14. ? Geht da was? 

Grüße Tim


----------



## KillerN (8. Juni 2006)

Hi Gegner 

habt ihr auch brav die Sitzcreme eingepackt ? *g* 
Ich fahr mich schonmal warm und fahre die Nacht durch, am großen Blatt, mein mittleres muss noch schnell geweselt werden, ist ausgelutscht *würg*

Bis Samstag
Grüße, Jens


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2006)

@timmey: Im LMB sollte spätetens Dienstags Abend ein Eintag sein, da kannst Du dich dann anmelden

@Caroake: Was macht die Gabel?

Gruss


----------



## Lupo (9. Juni 2006)

ich könnt nächste woche allenfalls dienstags, falls mein biorythmus bis dahin schon wieder im gleichgewicht ist aber dann auch wirklich nur ne gemütliche tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (9. Juni 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnt nächste woche allenfalls dienstags, falls mein biorythmus bis dahin schon wieder im gleichgewicht ist aber dann auch wirklich nur ne gemütliche tour


da schliesse ich mich mal an.....


----------



## yakko (9. Juni 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnt nächste woche allenfalls dienstags, falls mein biorythmus bis dahin schon wieder im gleichgewicht ist aber dann auch wirklich nur ne gemütliche tour



oh ja, gemütliche Runde hört sich gut an, passt zu meinem Vorsatz, mal wieder mit dem Radfahren zu beginnen


----------



## caroka (9. Juni 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @Caroka: Was macht die Gabel?
> 
> Gruss



Die muss repariert werden. Den Dichtring zwischen Öl- und Luftkammer hat es wohl rausgehauen. 
....... und das bei dem Wetter.  
....... zwei Wochen ohne Bike:kotz:


----------



## laufand (10. Juni 2006)

@all: Werde am So. mal ne Tour für Di. reinstellen.

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern in Balduinstein (TruH, AWB und natürlich den IBClern) viel Erfolg und denkt dran:
Wenn Ihr ein rotes Specialized S-Works Hardtail seht besteht absolutes Überholverbot 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## lokalhorst (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo AWB'ler,

ich wollte mich nur mal melden und sagen, dass ich noch am Leben bin. Bin gerade frisch aus dem Krankenhaus gekommen, nachdem ich am Montag abrollen über die Küllerhaube geübt habe.  Rein äußerlich habe ich keine Dellen. Das Optimierungspotential liegt allerdings darin, dass ich beim nächsten mal meine Niere heil lasse. Wenn man nach so einem Unfall Rotwein pinkelt, kann einem schon mal der Kreislauf absacken. :kotz: Onkel Doc hat mir noch 2 Wochen Ruhe verordnet. Mein Rennrad ist auch Schrott. Da zeigt sich dann doch der Nachtteil von Carbon: Man weiß nicht so genau Haarriß oder auch nett. Naja Montag werde ich erst mal ein Gutachten machen lassen. Das Timing ist auch nahezu genial, nicht wahr. Wahrwscheinlich sind dass die einizigen 3 Wochen schönes Wetter dieses Jahr. Es ist übrigens genauso schlimm, wie ich es mir vorgetellt habe, so ein Notbremsung mit dem Rennrad: *******! Es lebe das MTB mit dicken Reifen und Scheibenbremsen.

Der Horst


----------



## caroka (10. Juni 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo AWB'ler,
> 
> ich wollte mich nur mal melden und sagen, dass ich noch am Leben bin. Bin gerade frisch aus dem Krankenhaus gekommen, nachdem ich am Montag abrollen über die Küllerhaube geübt habe.  Rein äußerlich habe ich keine Dellen. Das Optimierungspotential liegt allerdings darin, dass ich beim nächsten mal meine Niere heil lasse. Wenn man nach so einem Unfall Rotwein pinkelt, kann einem schon mal der Kreislauf absacken. :kotz:
> 
> Der Horst



Und ich schieb en Frust wegen ner defekten Gabel.  

Gute Besserung und viele Grüße von mir.


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Die muss repariert werden. Den Dichtring zwischen Öl- und Luftkammer hat es wohl rausgehauen.


Mein Beileid hast Du, gerade jetzt. Zum Glück ist mir das bisher noch nicht bei Lucafabian passiert. Der heizt immer so bergab ... 
@lokalhorst: gute Besserung  (deshalb fahre ich lieber im Wald statt Rennrad )
@Balduinstein-ler: Viel Spaß (den habt Ihr gerade jetzt bestimmt) und Erfolg.
@Di.-AWBler: Mittwoch hätte ich nicht gekonnt, aber Dienstag ... muß ich mal mit meiner Managerin   abstimmen; mal schaun.
@laufand: Danke für die schöne Tour vom letzten Mi. Gruß Carsten


----------



## lokalhorst (11. Juni 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> @lokalhorst: gute Besserung  (deshalb fahre ich lieber im Wald statt Rennrad )


ich ja auch und jetzt noch viel mehr als vorher, Aber trotzdem werde ich mir wieder einen Renner aufbauen und damit fahren. Das bringt konditonsmäßig einiges. Und ich mit meiner dicken Kuh brauche Kondition. 

Ich war übrigens in Winterberg und habe mir das Finale DH Damen und Herren angesehen. Ich finde es schon spektakulär, wie die so 2m droppen, den Halt verlieren, dann gegen einen Baum knallen, sich kurz schütteln und dann weiter heizen. 

Ey der Horst


----------



## m.a.t. (11. Juni 2006)

@lokalhorst: Ach du dicke ********! Gute Besserung und du hast mein vollstes Beileid wegen des Rades. Lass den Dosentreiber dafür büssen. Ich werden mir meine Rennerrunden jetzt mit den WM-Spielen abstimmen - die ganzen Bekloppten sitzen dann hoffentlich nicht hinter dem Steuer.
ciao, matthias
Ach so, Balduinstein war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, Balduinstein war



kurz und treffend beschrieben  

@lokalhorst : was machst du denn wieder für sachen. du sollst doch im wald fahren und nicht auf der straße ... gute besserung


----------



## Dr. Faust (11. Juni 2006)

@Horst
Mannomann,
so was kann auch mit Rotwein aus den Ohren enden! Ich sag ja immer: Rennrad ist viel zu gefährlich, wegen der Autos. Wer war denn schuld?
Und viel wichtiger:
Gute Besserung und pass schön auf dich auf! Hey rote Zora!

@Balduinstein:
Kann nicht jemand schon mal ein paar Erinnerungsanregerbilder hochladen? Mir tut mein .... so dermaßen weh, Pavian-Style. Wie sagte mein Pavian noch während der Fahrt zu mir (und jetzt kommt der wirklich dumme Spruch):
"Kein Schmerz ist größer, als sich der Zeit des Glücks zu erinnern, wenn man im Elend ist."
Danke ans Team, war schlimm.


----------



## Ippie (12. Juni 2006)

Morsch'n zusammen,

[email protected] Dir Gute Besserung. Nur schon der Gedanke Rotwein zu pissen, bringt meinen Kreislauf in Wallungen. Ich bin ja auch so ein Rennrad-Heizer. 

Gruß

Volker

Balduinstein war wieder super. Die Müdigkeit ist aber noch präsent, trotz 9 Stunden-Schlaf in der letzten Nacht. Bilder muß ich mal schauen, ob was von der AWB'lern dabei ist und nicht nur vom Team TruH. Alle Bilder hat meine Frau gemacht.

Kleiner Bericht im TruH-Forum


----------



## happybikerin (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo @ all!
Hattet ihr nicht von einem AWB am Dienstag (also morgen) gesprochen. Ist das noch aktuell??? Wäre schön denn am Mittwoch klappt´s bei mir nich...
Also dann bis später...
Alex


----------



## KillerN (12. Juni 2006)

Hi Jungs,

ihr wart doch ein klasse Team und euer Ergebniss ist auch echt gut.
In unserem Forum sind inzwischen schon mehrere Berichte eingegangen...

Das schaurig-lustige Biologie Gespräch wird mir in Erinnerung bleiben ;-)

Werde ich jemanden in Frammersbach antreffen ? Anmeldung geht jetzt nur noch über eine Nachmeldung vor ort, würde ich evtl. auch so vornehmen wenn ich mich noch entschließe mitzufahren.

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Ach und an alle von den anderen Teams die mich auf den letzten Runden (und davor) angefeuert haben: VIELEN DANK. Jeder zuruf spornt nochmals an ...


----------



## Der Spanier (12. Juni 2006)

Servus!

AWB am Dienstag....uhm, Mal sehen, meine Beine fühlen sich gerade...wie kann man sagen...ein bisschen schwer....     

@Lokalhorst: Gute  Besserung...Mann, das ist aber gefährlich mit den Autos

Balduinstein war geil. Das war mein erster Ü100 Km Wettkampf im Leben. 26 Runden, 106 Km, 2500 Hm und 6 Stunden Nettofahrzeit insgesamt. Körper und Maschine haben tadellos funktioniert, trotz vorheriger Probleme im Knie und interessantes Verhaltens meiner Schaltung (je mehr Dreck, desto bessere Funktion  ). Mein Diesel Motor scheint sehr zuverlässig zu sein, obwohl er liegt weit hinter unseres TDIs M.A.T  
Nur Schlafen hätte es ein besser sein können.
Die Stimmung in der Mannschaft war auch richtig Cool, ich habe es richtig Spaß gehabt, gern und laut gelacht, insbesondere über einige Kombinationen von Wörter in der spanischen Sprache und die Fixierungen einiger Teammitglieder        Nächstes Treffen bei mir in Garten, mit Grill!  

Schade, dass das Gummibärchen verschmolzen ist  

@KillerN: Vielleicht fahre ich im Frammesbach...noch nicht sicher, aber wir können darüber reden.

Gruß und mal sehen mit AWB dieser Woche. Außer Donnerstag habe ich mehr oder weniger Zeit.

Rubén

PS: VAMOS VAMOS VAMOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2006)

hier mal ein kleiner bericht meinerseits. fotos muß ich noch hochladen, kommen im verlauf der nächsten tage in mein album ...

24 h 

mein bisher schönstes mtb-wettkampf erlebnis : 24 h rennen in balduinstein bei limburg !
samstag gegen 8.00 uhr aufbruch in kelkheim. da ich mich als equiment-transporter angeboten hatte, fuhr ich zuerst zu daniel nach vockenhausen, um dort zwei pavillions bei mir einzuladen. im konvoi ging es weiter nach igstadt, um dort sebastian samt bike und gepäck auf unsere beiden autos zu verteilen.
als wir dann in balduinstein endlich den sportplatz gefunden hatten (zuvor hatten wir uns mal schnell einen streckenabschnitt per auto angeschaut, mußten aber am singletrail kapitulieren und wieder wenden ...), waren wir zwar super früh, aber nicht die ersten.
von unserem team waren schon 2 fahrer aus bremen am vorabend angereist und hatten, wie im forum besprochen, eine ecke des stark abfallenden rasenplatzes in beschlag genommen. sofort begannen wir, unser gebiet auszudehnen und stellten noch 2 pavillons und diverse zelte dazu. nach und nach trudelten auch die restlichen teammitglieder ein. die konkurrenz aus hanau (auch schon am vorabend mit wohnmobil angereist), frankfurt und die afterworker bezogen in unmittelbarer nachbarschaft zu unseren beiden teams quartier. man hätte sich keine besseren nachbarn wünschen können ...
zwischendurch fuhren wir mal die strecke ab, um zu wissen, was uns bevorsteht. die strecke war fahrtechnisch recht einfach, einzig ein steileres bergabstück war aufgrund des steinigen untergrundes etwas mit vorsicht und nicht zu hohem tempo zu fahren.
eine stunde vor rennbeginn gab es dann noch letzte infos vom veranstalter und wir machten uns auch so langsam mal gedanken über unsere startreihenfolge und die renn-taktik. ich ging als zweiter ins rennen, wollte nämlich nicht den geplanten le-mans-start machen (spurt zu fuß über den halben platz bis zum bike ...). 3er turns durchgängig zu fahren waren unser plan.
ausgerechnet ich in meinem ersten turn machte diesen gleich zunichte. in der langen abfahrt erwischte mich ein ziemlich schnell schleichender platten, kurz vor dem steilhang. den fuhr ich aber noch bis runter und suchte mir anschließend auf dem breiten lahn-höhenweg eine gemütliche stelle zum flicken. ich bekam in dem stress natürlich nix auf die reihe, versuchte noch per handy die kollegen zu informieren, aber das klappte auch nicht. zum laufen war es zu weit, das wußte ich ja dank unserer testrunde. also begann ich, das hinterrad (was auch sonst ?) auszubauen. die rohloff wollte nicht so wie ich. und so dauerte es ne ganze weile, bis ich den reifen dann dank druckluftpatrone relativ schnell aufgepumpt und das bike halbwegs fahrtauglich hatte. mit gut 12 min verspätung kam ich dann nach 2 runden in die wechselzone und übergab an daniel. schon hatten wir nach nur eine stunde rennen die erste runde rückstand eingefangen ...
leider blieben wir auch noch im weiteren verlauf vom pech verfolgt und so wurde der ein oder andere unfreiwillig zum jogger, andere mußten früher als geplant mal ne schnelle zwischenrunde einschieben, um nicht allzuviel zeit zu verlieren.
da wir zwei teams am start hatten, war im lager also immer was los. permanent wurden reifen geflickt, sogar ganze laufräder ausgetauscht und umgebaut.
bei der schlauchmordenden strecke konnte man sich also nie darauf verlassen, dass es bei der ruhezeit von ca. 3 stunden bleibt, wenn jeder seine 3 runden durchfahren würde. die zeit zwischen den turns verging irgendwie immer zu schnell und man fragte sich schon bald : "wie, muß ich schon wieder ?"

bei unseren zahlreichen reifenpannen hatte ich richtig panik vor der dunkelheit. zwei mal mußte ich raus auf die strecke, einmal so gegen 22.30 uhr und dann noch mal gegen 2.30 uhr. ein paar teamfahren fuhren in der dunkelheit 4 er runden, um den anderen mehr schlaf zu gönnen. zum glück blieb ich von pannen im dunkeln verschont und konnte selbst mitten in der nacht mit licht noch 38 er zeiten für 3 runden einfahren. das waren etwa 2 min langsamer wie zu beginn des rennens.
irgendwie hatte man aber gerade im dunkeln das gefühl, dass offenbar weniger teams unterwegs waren als bei tag. man konnte es auch an der ständig händig aktualisierten runden-liste ablesesen. einige teams gönnten sich offensichtlich durch die nacht ne pause. das kann ich eigentlich gar nicht verstehen, da genau das ja den reiz eines 24 h rennens für mich ausmacht.

was uns aber an der runden-liste irgendwie störte, war die tatsache, dass "mr. schmerzfrei" als einer der wenigen einzelstarter noch bis fast zur halbzeit des rennens mit den meisten teams in der gleichen runde fuhr. einfach unglaublich diese leistung. bei einem 12 h rennen hätte man da ein echtes mentales problem als team ...
aber mr. schmerzfrei ließ zunehmend nach, kam am ende souverän als sieger der einzelkonkurrenz mit lediglich 4 oder 5 runden rückstand auf die langsamsten teams ins ziel. RESPEKT !!!

am nächsten morgen, nach einer nacht nahezu ohne schlaf (zumindest bei mir), merkte ich bei meinem ersten turn im hellen, dass so langsam die kräfte doch schwinden. schnelle 11er rundenzeiten wie am anfang gelangen nicht mehr, jetzt fuhr ich am tag so schnell wie in der nacht, hatte aber das gefühl, mich dafür deutlich mehr quälen zu müssen.
so langsam begann das große rechnen. wie oft muß ich wohl noch fahren, bis um 14.00 uhr der hammer fällt ? gegen 11.00 uhr mußte ich auf jeden fall nochmal fahren, aber würde das reichen ? es wurde verdammt knapp für mich, denn einige wollten und konnten keine 3er runden mehr fahren.
blöd nur, dass es jetzt nochmal richtig ernst wurde : die afterworker hatten wir schon relativ früh im sack. die jungs waren mehr zum feiern angereist und so gab es zeiten, da waren alle im lager und keiner auf der strecke 
gegen mtbc-frankfurt waren wir chancenlos, aber mit "touren rund um hanau" waren wir bis zum schluß in einer runde und nur durch wenige minuten getrennt. das duell wollten wir unbedingt gewinnen, zumal die hanauer ihre besten leute in der nacht schonten und schlafen ließen und sie bis dato absolut pannenfrei waren.
also kniete sich unser bester fahrer noch mal mächtig rein, machte aus dem rückstand einen satten vorsprung von mehrern minuten ! leider schlug dann beim nächsten fahrer wieder der pannenteufel zu und so lagen wir wieder mal knapp zurück. doch konnte unser bester wiederum deutlich boden gut machen und so galt es für die letzten 2 stunden, einen vorsprung von etwa 5 min zu verteidigen. die meisten fuhren jetzt nur noch 2er bzw 1er runden und so hätte ich theoretisch noch mal raus gemußt. so richtig unter druck fahren und pannenfrei durchkommen. aber soweit kam es dann doch nicht, da unsere beiden besten dann das rennen bis zum ende fuhren. der vorsprung konnte somit nicht nur verteidigt, sondern auch ausgebaut werden. fast hätte es noch zu einer überrundung der hanauer geführt, aber die sind kurz vor 14.00 uhr noch mal durchs ziel gekommen und durften somit diese runde zu ende bringen. sie waren also in der gleichen runde wie wir. jetzt begann das bange warten auf unseren schlußfahrer. der mußte ja nur noch heil durchgekommen. bei einer panne wäre alles umsonst gewesen und hanau hätte uns noch in der letzten runde abfangen können.
ich war heilfroh, im ziel zu stehen und nicht unter diesem druck fahren zu müssen.
glücklicherweise blieben wir dieses mal verschont und fuhren unseren persönlichen kleinen triumph souverän nach hause !
am ende waren wir sogar in den top ten ! platz 9 von 25 teams mit gesamt 110 runden. unser team1 landete mit ebenfalls zahlreichen pannen auf platz 8, allerdings mit 6 runden vorsprung auf uns. an die titelverteidigung aus dem vorjahr wagte eh keiner zu denken, da beide teams komplett anders besetzt waren.
alle haben ihr bestes gegeben und waren am ende mit glücklich und zufrieden !

Fazit : geiles wetter, tolle leute, super stimmung im lager und auf der strecke !
wenn der termin im nächsten jahr passt, bin ich gerne wieder am start ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2006)

noch mal was ganz anderes   :
hat jemand irgendwie ne kontakt-möglichkeit zu *babu* ?

ich habe für ihn den fall mit der anmeldung zum eppstein-marathon geklärt :
das anmeldeprogramm von sportident hat einen automatische altersbeschränkung auf jahrgang 1989 drin, deshalb funktionierts bei ihm nicht.
er darf daher ausnahmsweise bei der anmeldung beschei$$en und sich ein jahr älter machen  

vielleicht kann ihn ja einer diese info zukommen lassen, da er momentan wohl ohne internet ist und hier nix mitkriegt. ich hatte schon die hoffnung, dass lupo seien handy nummer hat, aber die scheint auch nicht mehr zu funktionieren


----------



## Babu (12. Juni 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> noch mal was ganz anderes   :
> hat jemand irgendwie ne kontakt-möglichkeit zu *babu* ?
> 
> ich habe für ihn den fall mit der anmeldung zum eppstein-marathon geklärt :
> ...





cool....danke


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Juni 2006)

Nochmal 24h von mir etwas ausführlicher, nachdem ich wieder mehr als ein Auge aufbekomme - mann sind 24 lang. 
Es war einfach ein super Wochenende, fast wie Urlaub.  Klasse Team. Danke an homburger, dass er in unseren Sauhaufen etwas Orga reingebracht hat und den Kater für das Laufrad.
Ansonsten hat AWB mal wieder alle wirklich wichtigen Awards in Balduinstein abgeräumt:

sympatischstes Team
beste Mucke
beste Dekoration
beste internationale Küche
die meisten Umdrehungen
Das war ja bei *den Leuten *auch nicht anders zu erwarten. 

Gratulation an alle IBC-Teams und Team Truuuuuuuuuh für die Platzierungen.
Aber an die Hanauer: Ihr Luschen, ich hab alles gesehen, ihr seid die Anstiege auf dem kleinen Blatt hochgefahren. Schämt euch. 

Wir sehen uns in Frammersbach ihr Säcke.

ciao, matthias


----------



## homburger (12. Juni 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ...man hätte sich keine besseren nachbarn wünschen können ...



Danke gleichfalls!

Zunächst noch mal etwas anderes!
@Horst: Herzlichste Genesungswünsche, was für´n Sch...! Falls es Dich tröstet: Wie uns zu Ohren kam, hat es da jemanden in Balduinstein in der Nacht gut zerrissen. Offene Gelenkkapseln an den Fingern, ausgekugelte Schulter, Schürfwunden, Prellungen> 3 Std. Not OP ! Also, das kann Dir auf dem MTB auch an den Kragen gehen. Das wird schon wieder 

Tja, was mich betrifft, neben eines Lampendefektes und Rückfahrt mit einer Taschenlampe die sonst nur Ihre Dienste als Schlüsselanhänger erfüllt zwischen den Zähnen, hatte ich außerdem in einer der letzten Nachtrunden ein klemmendes Schaltwerk und mußte die Runde auf dem kleinen Ritzel und dem großen Blatt beenden. Das war toll!!! Meine Erkenntnis aus der Fahrerei bei Dunkelheit, dass die Selbsbaulampen im Rennen etwas anfällig sind, hat mich gleich dazu bewogen über den Kauf einer ordentlichen (teuren )Version nachzudenken. Leider fiel mir dann wieder ein, dass ich gar kein Geld habe und somit muss das noch etwa 5- 10 Jahre warten.  Zuhause ist mir dann gleich der Lampendefekt ins Auge gesprungen- die Sicherung war verrutscht!
Tja, lieber Steffen- so einfach hätte ich das lösen  und Du noch etwas schlafen können. Pech gehabt...
Der Schlafmangel hat mich dann am Morgen die letzte Runde fahren lassen, außerdem gesellte sich das Pavian Syndrom auch an meine Site und selbst das Laufen viel mir schwer! 
Die Leute waren toll und auch die Strecke sowie die ganze Atmosphäre. Lupos Domizil lässt mich immer noch feuchte Augen kriegen!!! Was für eine geile Sache so ein Motorhome! Mein Fazit: Nie mehr wieder mach ich so was mit!

Für alle die genau so viel Motivation zum arbeiten haben und alle anderen hier die ersten Eindrücke: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12441 Leider etwas durcheinander. Da finden sich der Dr. Faust, M.A.T., Laufand, Sipemue, Ippie, Redrum, der Spanier, Sakir, KillerN, Mischuwi, Schwarzer Kater, Sabine (glaube ich), Der Fux und was weiß ich wer noch. Die gesamten Bilder gibts bald auf DVD.

@AWB Racing Team: ich hab mir da ne bessere Taktik für´s nächste Jahr einfallen lassen...


----------



## homburger (12. Juni 2006)

Ach, dass mein Bild als erstes erscheint ist ein dummer Zufall. Ich bin sonst bescheiden. Ehrlich!
Für alle die keine Zeit haben, hier ein sehr gelungenes Bild vom Mischuwi:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/260954/cat/12441

und vom Steffen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/260976/cat/12441


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. Juni 2006)

Zu den Bildern aus Balduinstein:
Ich werde eine CD (oder wohl eher eine bis mehrere DVDs) der Bilder und vielleicht auch Filme von den 24 H zusammenbrennen. Dazu müsstet ihr mir nur morgen beim AWB eure Aufnahmen auf CD mitbringen. Dann bekommt jeder das Komplettprogramm.
Das kann ja heiter werden, wenn mein Körper und ich morgen versuchen zusammen Rad zu fahren...


----------



## Ippie (12. Juni 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein sehr gelungenes Bild vom Mischuwi:



Super Bild. Besonders die Form der Kette (nicht Halskette). Da kann sich eine Rohloffnabe eine Scheibe abschneiden


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. Juni 2006)

Kleine Nebendiskussionseröffnung:
Wieso hatten alle Teams massig Reifenpannen und das AWB-Party-Team null? Wir sind auch 11er Zeiten gefahren, haben also das Material nicht geschont.


----------



## Ippie (12. Juni 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber an die Hanauer: Ihr Luschen, ich hab alles gesehen, ihr seid die Anstiege auf dem kleinen Blatt hochgefahren. Schämt euch.



Naja, ein dickes Kettenblatt sieht bei mir aber anders aus. Guckst Du hier

Oder vielleicht hast Du auch vom vielen Schalten keine Kraft mehr im linken Zeigefinger gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (12. Juni 2006)

Babu, MAT, Spanier(?) und ich jeweils drei Bar. Du und Jo- Fullyfahrer!
Da fällt mir ein haste Dein Hardtail schon aufgebaut?

Und noch was: will jemand für mich in Kiedrich starten?


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. Juni 2006)

Mann Sven,
ich wollte doch, dass sich die Konkurrenz hier in peinliche Ausreden verstrickt. Übrigens fährt Matthias-Kleines Blatt-Ist-Für-Pussies doch wohl auf dem mittleren Blatt den Wald hoch! Keine Ikonenbefleckung hier.


----------



## Ippie (12. Juni 2006)

Mittleres Kettenblatt und hinten 12-34er Kasette. Thema ende


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Juni 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ein dickes Kettenblatt sieht bei mir aber anders aus. Guckst Du hier


32-27 war mein kleinster Gang. Und ja, das ist nur zur Nachahmung empfohlen, wenn man nicht so ne fette Sau ist wie ich. Weil so wie in Balduinstein hab ich noch nie in meinem Leben gelitten. Jede der Kehren habe ich hassen gelernt.  


			
				Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Oder vielleicht hast Du auch vom vielen Schalten keine Kraft mehr im linken Zeigefinger gehabt.


Der Grund ist maximale Unfähigkeit beim Schrauben. Und für Gripshift braucht man keinen Zeigefinger  
ciao, matthias
PS: Wenn der Kater seine Bilder postet, fliege ich auf


----------



## KillerN (12. Juni 2006)

Wir hatten auch keine Panne, egal welcher Art ! 

Wenn MAT auch mal das kleine Blatt gefahren wäre, hatten wir euch vielleicht nicht so oft überholt ;-)

@Faust in meinem Team wurden jede Menge Fotos gemacht, sprech doch mal die leutz an ...

Ey mein Bike liegt immer noch im Auto ... *G*


----------



## Ippie (12. Juni 2006)

[email protected] schau auf meine Signatur zum Thema übergewicht. Berauf habe ich mich ebenfalls extrem gequält.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hat AWB mal wieder alle wirklich wichtigen Awards in Balduinstein abgeräumt:
> 
> sympatischstes Team
> beste Mucke
> ...



wo wir schon beim thema eigenlob und awards sind :

der beste stunt geht dann wohl ganz klar an mich  
bei meinem ersten turn nach der nacht hab ich dermaßen gas gegeben, dass ich vor den augen der hanauer und frankfurter konkurrenz in der ost-kurve durch das nasse gras eine spektakuläre stunt-einlage gezeigt habe.
nachdem ich das rad und mich ohne bodenkontakt wieder unter kontrolle hatte, ließ ich 2 staunende teams zurück und setzte meinen run unbeirrt fort


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Bildern aus Balduinstein:
> Ich werde eine CD (oder wohl eher eine bis mehrere DVDs) der Bilder und vielleicht auch Filme von den 24 H zusammenbrennen. Dazu müsstet ihr mir nur morgen beim AWB eure Aufnahmen auf CD mitbringen. Dann bekommt jeder das Komplettprogramm.



schöne idee  
hab auch gleich mal mein zeugs gebrannt. nur werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen, morgen zu kommen.
der baggerfahrer kommt nämlich oft erst gegen abend (baggert gerade im moment an der baugrube rum), da bin ich lieber zu hause ...

vielleicht kannst du mir ja per pm deine adresse zukommen lassen, dann steck ich meine cd in die post ...

ist übrigens auch ein video vom le-mans-start dabei. da kann KillerN dann gleich nochmal seine kurventechnik analysieren 

mein fotoalbum füllt sich übrigens so langsam mit den ersten pics. dauert halt im upload ne weile, trotz dsl ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juni 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wenn der Kater seine Bilder postet, fliege ich auf


Hast Glück gehabt, ist total verwackelt. Das bleibt also unter uns.   Meine Fotos von Balduinstein sind jetzt auch online: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12451

Werd übrigens morgen, wenn ich die Genehmigung hier zu Hause bekomme  , mal versuchen mit von der Partie zu sein. Trag mich mal im LMB ein. Dienstags hab ich ja i.d.R. Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (12. Juni 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] schau auf meine Signatur zum Thema übergewicht. Berauf habe ich mich ebenfalls extrem gequält.


Das hat dich jedenfalls nicht gehindert, mich zweimal abzuziehen.  


			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Glück gehabt, ist total verwackelt. Das bleibt also unter uns.


Boah, hab ich ein Glück. Ja dann lass uns mal den Mantel des Schweigens darüber decken. Die Bilder vom Sven an der Stelle behalte ich da doch lieber im Gedächtnis. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## lokalhorst (12. Juni 2006)

Vielen Dank an alle für die Genesungswünsche. Und allen Teilnehmern meine Hochachtung Wenn es klappt, mache ich nächstes Jahr auch mal mit. Die nächsten 2 Wochen bin ich allerdings gesperrt

Gruß
der Horst


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, hab ich ein Glück. Ja dann lass uns mal den Mantel des Schweigens darüber decken. Die Bilder vom Sven an der Stelle behalte ich da doch lieber im Gedächtnis.
> ciao, matthias



auch auf verwackelten bildern lässt sich noch was erkennen  

also her damit


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juni 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> auch auf verwackelten bildern lässt sich noch was erkennen
> 
> also her damit


Na ja, wenn das sooo sehr gewünscht wird..., das also begegnete mir morgens früh am Nonnentrail:


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2006)

o gott o gott  . war hoffentlich nur eine  erscheinung auf dem nonnentrail, die du da fotografiert hast    
das erklärt natürlich auch die unschärfe im bild


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Juni 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, wenn das sooo sehr gewünscht wird..., das also begegnete mir morgens früh am Nonnentrail:


Also ich kann auf dem Bild nur erkennen, dass da einer schicke Armlinge hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (12. Juni 2006)

Also wie kann man denn bei so einem leichten Bergauf Trail denn absteigen ?   MAT ich dachte du fährst Rennen, dabei schiebst du ja 

@Wissefux   Bin mal auf das Tape mit meinem ausrutscher gespannt, hoffentlich habe ich einen schönen Stau verursacht


----------



## Der Spanier (12. Juni 2006)

@Dr. Faust: Eine CD bitte!!! Ich lebe noch in der vor DVD Zeit  Allerdings eine sehr gute Idee 

Ich habe mich auch bei LMB angemeldet...meine Beine fühlen sich jetzt viel besser  

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## Der Spanier (12. Juni 2006)

Das beste ist, wie das Balduinsteinsprofil aussieht, richtige Sägezähne

Gruß


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Juni 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie kann man denn bei so einem leichten Bergauf Trail denn absteigen ?  MAT ich dachte du fährst Rennen, dabei schiebst du ja


Shice, aus der Nummer komm ich jetzt nicht mehr raus, oder?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was war bei dir eigentlich hiermit? 





			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr die Nacht durch, am großen Blatt


Mein Taktikvorschlag für das nächste Jahr im AWB-Team: Wir bestellen noch mehr Sonne mit 40Grad im Schatten. Dann können wir den Ruben durchfahren lassen und der Sieg ist unser. Da gibt es dann auch nicht mehr diese lästigen Bike-Unterbrechungen beim Sonnen, Essen, Trinken und Relaxen.
ciao, matthias
PS: Hat einer ein Bild von den Slicks vom Ruben gemacht? Das war meiner Meinung nach unser Materialhighlight.


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Juni 2006)

Auch ich sag nur: Hut ab.


			
				lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und allen Teilnehmern meine Hochachtung Wenn es klappt, mache ich nächstes Jahr auch mal mit. ...


Bei mir keimt auch der Gedanke auf; wenn man die Bilder sieht, kann man ja nur ganz nass werden  . Das wäre eine gescheite Trainingsmotivation und für den Namen eines zweiten AWB-Team's hätte man ja noch genug Zeit zum Überlegen.


			
				M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Shice, aus der Nummer komm ich jetzt nicht mehr raus, oder? ...


Bist doch nur mal kurz abgestiegen, um das Rücklicht zu prüfen, oder ?


----------



## KillerN (12. Juni 2006)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Was war bei dir eigentlich hiermit?


Hehe, das wäre nur so gekommen, wenn ich mein Kettenblatt net noch rechtzeitig bekommen hätte. Aber als abschreckung fand ich es auch ganz nett.


----------



## sipemue (13. Juni 2006)

so, wenn es die Arbeit + der Hintern zulässt, radl ich morgen auch eine gemütliche Runde mit. Habe mich mal eingetragen. Sollte ich jedoch um 5nach nicht da sein, startet bitte ohne mich.

Hier auch eine kleine Auswahl von Fotos aus Balduinstein, leider war nicht mehr brauchbares auf der Kamera:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=14632


----------



## blackbike__ (13. Juni 2006)

@horst: gute besserung, puuuh, das klingt ja richtig übel ! 

@balduinsteingfahrer: ihr seid alle helden, ruben und m.a.t natürlich ganz besonders . und eure gummibärchen waren echt die leckersten, danke für's mitverpflegen


----------



## laufand (13. Juni 2006)

Hi Zusammen,

melde mich aus dem Koma zurück. Wie Ihr ja bereits schon gesehen habt, gibts einen Eintrag im LMB für heute Abend.

@Lokalhorst: Mensch, Du machst aber auch Sachen: Gute Besserung auf das Deine schöne Kona-Kuh bald wieder Auslauf im Taunus hat  

@Balduinsteinfahrer: Heh das war ein Wahnsinns-Event. Super Stimmung (besonders beim AWB-Team). Mir hat's einen riesen Spass gemacht gegen oder besser gesagt mit Euch über die Strecke zu jagen und die Erholungspausen zu genießen.    
Und einen riesengroßen Respekt ans AWB-Team, die trotz vieler Ausfälle (Jo was macht Dein Knie?) sich durchgebissen haben und an die Fighter aus Hanau, die sich mit nur 5 Mann bis zum Schluss ein spannendes Rennen mit uns geliefert haben (eigentlich hätte man zusammen durchs Ziel rollen müssen   was sind nach 24h schon 6 Minuten???)

Hoffe, viele von Euch heute Abend zum "AWB-Plausch" zu treffen...

CU

Andreas


----------



## homburger (13. Juni 2006)

Jetzt mal bitte sofort halt! Keiner witzelt hier über den Matthias. Wenn der nicht gewesen wäre hätten wir unsere letzte Runde schon um zehn gedreht.
Ich erinnere mich da noch sehr gut an die Diskussion wer als nächstes nach dem Matthias fährt. Ich glaube es war dann seine vierte Runde als er uns unter des Katers Zelt hat in der Sonnen laxen sehen und forderte uns mit "bewegt euch mal zum Start ihr faulen Säcke" auf doch auch noch ein bisschen zu radeln. 
Ja und das ganze mit ´ner Rennrad Kassette wenn ich mich nicht irre! Außerdem hat er als einziger den ich kenne nen Hügi Freilauf platt getreten  
Ruben und MAT haben sich dann der Rettung des AWB Teams gewidmet- meine Hochachtung! 
Dann noch der Steffen und Babu trotz kollabierender Lunge ...
Ich fand das fotografieren in der Sonne irgendwann interessanter!!!
@ AWB Racing Team 2007: ich schlage einen Donnerstags Stammtisch vor um an der Technik und Vorbereitung für´s nächste Jahr zu feilen, gut Ding will Weile haben... 
Ich bin heut leider nicht dabei. Bei mir fängt jetzt der Umzugsstress an. Aber nächsten Mittwoch wieder.

Bis später

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (13. Juni 2006)

Morsche ...

Leider muss ich heute Arbeiten, aber wenn jetzt Ferien sind, bin ich auch wieder öfters beim AWB am start  

Das Rennen um Platz 9 war echt Klasse, aber die DIMB'er hatten halt 2 echt sehr starke Fahrer auf die man auch am Ende mit aller Kraft kaum Zeit gutmachen konnte   

Wir sehen uns demnächst

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Umbedingt so ne Bilder-VIdeo-DVD haben will


----------



## hardun (13. Juni 2006)

Schönen guten Morgen,
für mich war Balduinstein ja nicht ganz so anstregend (leider, wäre lieber mehr gefahren  ). 
Es hat aber wirklich super viel Spaß gemacht, waren ja immerhin meine allerersten Rennkilometer  
Danke an das Team und alle anderen, die da waren.


			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Und einen riesengroßen Respekt ans AWB-Team, die trotz vieler Ausfälle (Jo was macht Dein Knie?) sich durchgebissen haben ...


Gestern Abend bei ein paar Kilometern im Flachland war mit meinem Knie alles soweit OK, ich probier's heute Abend einfach mal.

@Lokalhorst: Gute Besserung! Wenn sich Auto und Fahrrad zu nahe begegnen ist es halt immer Mist.
Ein Kollege von mir wurde allerdings vor ein paar Wochen von einer Fußgängerin umgerannt. Resultat: Bei ihr war alles in Ordnung, er hatte eine gerissene Schulterpfanne  

Bis später,
Jo


----------



## homburger (13. Juni 2006)

Der Jo steckt schon mitten in den Planungen für´s nächste Jahr  
Dann muss das Knie halten. Schade, seine Rundenzeiten waren gut und konstant. Aber besser als fährt man sich das Knie hinüber - unterm Strich ist das ja alles nur Spaß und bezahlen tut einen dafür ja auch keiner...
Trotzdem bis zum schluss ein Unentbehrlicher Stimmungsaufheller.  
Und wie geil, dass er mit seinem Rad im Zelt geschlafen hat! Eins der schönsten Bilder...


----------



## hardun (13. Juni 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jo steckt schon mitten in den Planungen für´s nächste Jahr


Stimmt, so kann man das auch auslegen, obwohl ich doch nur zu einer Party 2 Käffer weiter gefahren bin  


			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie geil, dass er mit seinem Rad im Zelt geschlafen hat! Eins der schönsten Bilder...


Ich wollte nur Solidarität zeigen! Die ganze Nacht so nah wie möglich am Rad.
Und außerdem musste es im Vorzelt bleiben, ganz so weit geht die Liebe dann doch nicht


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2006)

also ich war ja schon ein wenig von M.A.T. enttäuscht : hat er sich doch glatt ein auto für die anreise gemietet, anstatt wie sonst üblich mit dem bike anzureisen   

so, jetzt mal im ernst : M.A.T. hat wohl mit abstand die meisten runden von uns gedreht, *RESPEKT*  
er hätte als einzelstarter sicher auch net schlecht ausgesehen  

das mit dem bike halb unterm zelt fand ich auch cool. wir haben noch über den sinn am frühen morgen diskutiert, kamen aber zu keinem schlüssigem ergebnis   :


----------



## Johann (13. Juni 2006)

Moin,

hier schonmal exklusiv die Ergebnisse, kommen so schnell wie möglich auch auf die Seite http://www.singletrail.net

Hoffentlich sehen wir euch nächstes Jahr alle wieder, oder auch mal im Oktober zum MAXC-Trial.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2006)

@hardun: Ich häts auch mit ins Zelt genommen, vielleicht sogar ganz rein.  
Daheim hat mein Bike strenges Schlafzimmerverbot. 

@Balduinsteiner:Ihr  macht einen ja ganz neidisch, scheint gut gewesen zu sein in Balduinstein. 
Extralob geht natürlich an das AWB Team das ja scheinbar seinen nicht unerheblichen Beitrag zum Ganzen geleistet hat 

@AWB: nächsten Mittwoch bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei


Gruss Uwe


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Juni 2006)

@Johann: Danke für die Ergebnisse! Eure Veranstaltung ist echt top - von Bikern für Biker 


			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> er hätte als einzelstarter sicher auch net schlecht ausgesehen


Danke, mir hat das so schon gereicht und ich find dass ich so schon schlecht genug aussah. :kotz:
Eindrücklich ist mir auch hängen geblieben:
- als wir früh um 2 festgestellt haben, dass erst die Hälfte rum ist und wir eigentlich schon alle auf dem Zahnfleisch gingen  
- dass so ne Sigma Mirage doch net so schlecht ist, wenn man vorher mit seiner  Ersatzfunzel vom Stadtbike im Blindflug durch die Gegend eiert  Erschwert wurden meine nächtlichen Runden zusätzlich, weil ich fast immer eine dieser lästigen Hanauer Zecken im Rücken hatte 
- die letzten 2 Runden von Steffen, der vorher nochmal ordentlich getankt hatte und dann locker mit 11er Zeiten alle anderen in den Staub getreten hat  

Mal gucken, ob ich es heute in den Taunus schaffe, matthias


----------



## Der Spanier (13. Juni 2006)

@MAT: Semislicks und trotzdem keine Panne damit. MAXXIS Rules  . Leider ist meine Bestellung immer noch nicht eingetroffen. Wer das sehen will, fahre ich noch heute Abend mit dem abgenutzten Highroller  

Während der Nacht ist eine Art masochistische Solidarität zwischen den Fahrer entstanden. Ohne die Anfeuerung aus den Boxes hätte ich die Runden um 4 Uhr nicht geschafft. Vielen Dank Laufand, Blackcat und MAT  

Noch ein Highlight waren die zwei Schlussrunden von Dr. Faust eingebunden mit dem AWB Racing Team Logo um den Leib. Im diesem Zusammenhang hat er Kräfte aus dem Nichts rausgeholt und ist eine 11er Runde gefahren. Richtig Klasse     


@AWB Racing Team: Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Wir haben Platz 14 erreicht, Mittelfeld, und das trotz der "männlichen" Pannen. Ich glaube auch, dass wir am Donnerstag die Taktik für 2007 nachdenken. MATs Vorschlag finde ich Interessant, mein Körper funktioniert irgendwie wie eine Solarzelle, mehr Hitze gleich bessere Leistung     Leider sehe ich kompliziert, dass 40 Grads in Zentraleuropa erreicht werden können. Vielleicht sollen wir lieber ein 24 Stunden Rennen in Südden ausprobieren, Hitze ist garantiert  

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (13. Juni 2006)

so, endlich komm ich dazu auch ma was zu schreiben 

erst mal gute besserung, lokalhorst wie schon vorher gepostet ist das mit der grund warum ich mich zwischen den bäumen im wald besser fühle als auf der strasse....

fürs awb heut abend hab ich mich diesmal nicht eingetragen da ich mit martina und michael heut eine (wirklich ) gemütliche tour ab dem kronenhof in bad homburg fahren will und da es dort lecker und  gibt bleiben wir gleich zum abendessn da  wer will kann ja gern mal vorbeischauen, liegt ja praktisch auffm weg....

@ dr.faust:die sache mit der bilder/vid dvd ist ja ne gute idee, hätte gern auch eine und stell auch natürlich unsere gesammelten werke zur verfügung. sach mir mal wie ich sie dir zustellen kann falls wir uns heut abend net sehn....

das warst erstmal, bis spter,

wolfgang


----------



## Der Spanier (13. Juni 2006)

Servus,

hier eine Chronik auf Spanisch    

http://www.bikezona.com/foros/replicasforo.asp?idMsg=305421&idcat=12

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Juni 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Lo primero que hacemos al llegar es tomarnos un par de cervezas para relajar los ánimos, es lo que tiene el BTT a la alemana, eso si, sin alcohol (de hecho es la única que pruebo, luego no tenía cuerpo de beber mas).


Haha, wie geil wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.   

Edith sagt: So, habs mir jetzt komplett durchgelesen. Seeehr schöner Bericht. Erst jetzt konnte ich wirklich richtig verstehen, wie sehr du gelitten hast. Mein voller Respekt. 
Ich hab mir übrigens die englishe Übersetzung von Google angetan. Das ist halbwegs verständlich


----------



## homburger (13. Juni 2006)

Und was noch viel besser ist, dass ganze wird von Google ins englische und dann in´s Deutsche mit einer nahezu perfekten Grammatik übersetzt:
 

Gut, bereits zählte ein langfristiges vor es nicht einige meiner gewohnheitsmäßigen Schlachten von diesen endlosen, die Wahrheit, weil in den letzten Monaten es nicht viel hatte, auch nicht zum zu zählen, aber gut, kommt der chronische Ziegelstein hier von den ersten 24 Stunden BTT meines Lebens.    Alles fing vor kurzem aber von einem Monat, nach meiner Rückkehr zur germanischen Masse an. Zwischen Leuten, denen wir Einfassung in bici überließen, sprachen wir, um ein Rennen zu bilden, von dem wird wie a ungefähr 100 Kilometer zum Norden von Frankfurt gefeiert (Fahrrad um den Taktgeber, Balduinstein, wenn du in das Diagramm aufpaßt, nahe einer Stadt, die Limburg genannt wird). Wir bilden spezifische Sachen und in der Ende 3 Ausrüstung, zwei ziemlich leistungsfähig werden sie es Wahrheit und mit Erfahrung in den Rennen dieser Art, Grube, obgleich mit den schnellen Leuten, nicht so gewöhnt. Wir haben ein chaval von 16 Jahren, die, das man beglaubigt moto ist, ein anderes übliches, um maratones von 100-120 Kilometer zu tun, I und ein anderes mit etwas Erfahrung in den Durchschnitte maratones, anderes, das laufen gelassen hat, aber das nichts in der Sammlung und eine, die total von neuem kam. Nach einigen Wochen der Vorbereitungen, Zelte, ein großes für die Sachen der Ausrüstung usw. im Ende kommt zu erreichen das Wochenende vom 10-11 von Juni an. Wir kamen zu dem Aufstellungsort, einer idyllischen Stadt im Rand des Lahn Flusses, zwischen Wäldern, Senken und einer kostbaren Landschaft. Für einen eindrucksvollen Tag, 30 Grad noch eine Wolke im Himmel, obgleich möglicherweise zu viel Feuchtigkeit für mein Vergnügen. Die Unterseite des Rennens in einem Sportzentrum, in dem dieses der Ausgang und Kästen für die änderungen, auftritt die Mahlzeiten ist und sie lagert. Zuerst, daß wir, wenn das Ankommen, einem Paar uns von den Bieren zu nehmen ist, um sich den Geist zu entspannen, ist er was das BTT zum Deutschen, der wenn, ohne Alkohol (tatsächlich ist sie das einzigartige, das ich prüfe, bald hatte nicht den Körper, zum zu trinken, aber) hat.     Später paßten wir den Weg auf. 4.1 Kilometer, 100 Meter Unevenness acumlado umgehend. Es fängt mit einem geneigten Aufstieg (3-4%) durch Gras an, das Letzte wird und weg genug trägt, obgleich glücklicherweise etwas Landung hat. Bald 2 Kilometer kommen von der Steigung, am Anfang durch Gras, bald durch eine Felsenstraße, die stark zum Ende in einem trialera gestiegen wird und die an einer Kiesschiene beendet, bereits mit weniger Unevenness der Steigung aber der deren, die Platte zum Mantel zu setzen. Später kommt die harte Sache aber. Ein erster Aufstieg in den zetas, durch Asphalt chungo (wie das vom Aufstieg zum Tor der afrikanischen Geier, wenn jemand es kennt), 400 Meter zu den 11 Prozent von Unevenness. Bald wird er, eine kleine Steigung durch eine Weise, eine kurze Abdachung auf Kies, etwas des falschen Niveaus oben und unten und die Rückkehr, eine trialera Abdachung zu beenden von ungefähr 200 Metern glatt gemacht, in denen sie erhalten wird, um einen maximalen Unevenness von 20% zu erreichen. Auf jeden Fall ein Weg aber der Technikkraft die, obgleich die Steigung durch die Felsenstraße nicht dieses freie von Gefahr. Sie sehend, sie des Weges zu dauern, entschieden wir, unsere Taktiken zu ändern, um 4 Rückkehr durch Kopf vor jeder einzelnen änderung bis 3 zu bilden, obgleich whoever es wenig mehr tun kann.     Der Ausgang wird zu 14h. Es ist Format 24 Stunden von Le Mans, wenn die Teilnehmer laufen, um bicis zu nehmen. Unser erster Mann ist die chaval Maschine von 16 Tacos, der in der ersten geraden Geraden wird gesetzt an dritter Stelle. Hier fängt unser Schauspiel der ersten Rückkehr an. Wir sehen, daß der Junge das Bilden der Rückkehr einläßt, Grund, warum wir Angst haben, daß eine Milch gehaftet hat, also bereiteten uns wir bis das folgende vor. Wenn wir sehen zu erscheinen er im abschließenden Aufstieg, vollständig weiß und brennt das Auftreten im Kasten durch, treten wir alles ein Todesschrecken auf, aber schließlich kommt er an. Er kommentiert zu uns, daß er ein Problem Bronchi hat, das kann nicht atmen und daß fast im Versuch stirbt. Er unterrichtet pulsometro, Markierungen 190 zu mir, der der Durchschnitt, den es gehabt hat, das Maximum war gewesen von 215 ohne Kommentare auf der Angelegenheit ist. Unser zweiter Mann führt ihn nicht auch nicht weit besser. Sehend, daß er aber von der expectable Sache nimmt, wenn er die Rückkehr gibt, bereite mich mir vor. Der Kurzschluß, während wir sehen, er mit bici zur Schulter zu erscheinen, die auf die Weise läuft: Rückseitige Buchse zerstört, unmöglich, Pedale zu geben. So wird um sie zu mir ersucht, um, wie eine Stunde und Durchschnitt vor der vorausgesagten Sache zu gehen. Ich überlasse Zündung vollständig, 100%. In der Steigung riskiere ich nicht viel, seit dem Zustand von meinem Vorderrad, aufwendete genug bin schlecht und ostia wünschte nicht, eins zu mir zu zuerst aufzutreten der änderung. Das wenn, im Aufstieg, bis Tod, Haltewinkel blockiert, Anheben der Füße. Die erste Rückkehr tue ich sie in 12 Minuten, die anderen zwei etwas, aber langsam, in 13:20, beachte ich, daß wenig mich zur Kraft innen zuerst geführt hatte. Bald sehe ich, daß die Zeiten nicht estan Schlechtes. Die Maschinen tun ungefähr 10 Minuten am Anfang, die guten das 11-12 und der Rest von 13 für oben. Bald erhöhen sich diese Zeiten nachts und hauptsächlich am Ende des Rennens. Der durchschnittliche Impuls, der mir verläßt, ist, 172, mit Maxima von 189 scheußlich, wenn ich habe ungefähr 190 von Maxima    Er berührt die erste Pause zu mir. Ich spreche mit unserem chaval, folgt der ziemlich Latten, aber der scheint zurückzugewinnen. Das, das das Rad geladen hat, glücklicherweise hat ein anderes einer benachbarten Ausrüstung (die Kameradschaft so viel in der Zone der Zelte wie im Weg, einfach leuchtend) so, in dem Augenblick als einzeln dort, empfangen sind verloren einem Mann. Auf jeden Fall werden die Junge Anmerkungen, die bis zum der hinteren Zeitplannacht, er versucht, zu geben Rückkehr, die ohne die Hitze, sicher anbringen, obgleich nicht so schnell wie sie möchte.    Fast ohne herauszufinden zu mir, berührt er meinen zweiten Umlauf zu mir. Dieses Mal bilde ich 4 Rückkehr und ich sehe, daß die Rate von 13:00 umgehend ich es ohne Probleme beibehält. Er ist nicht aber das schnelle, aber der Tag ist er lang und ich ziehe es vor mich zu regulieren. Vom Rest der Ausrüstung, wir müssen zwei Sven und Steffen, die in 11:30 - 12:30 seine Rückkehr rollen und wirklich schnell gehen. Mathias, unser Dieselmotor der Fernbeförderung tut in 12:30 - 13:00 und schließlich Jo in seiner ersten Konkurrenz ist in der Lage, Umlagerungen zu 14:00 zu bleiben.    Die Pausen werden sehr kurz. Nach rundem jedem, wird es den selben, etwas von mir zu trinken beseitigt mit Salzmineral, etwas zurückzugewinnen (unter anderem kochte Kartoffeltortilla durch mein und das ist zwischen dem Rest von Mannschaftskameraden ein großartiges erfolgreiches), ein kleines, zu masajear auszudehnen die Beine und zu versuchen zurückzugewinnen aber die bald mögliche Sache wiederholt. Mittlerweile sie mit den Mannschaftskameraden und dem Rest von gewußt durch das Kampieren verkohlen, zum Musik zu hören, aufpassen, wenn alles arbeitet richtig.die Atmosphäre, der Saying, leuchtend.    Am Ende des Nachmittages, den es zurückgeht, um unser chaval, das laufen zu lassen ohne die Hitze, scheint, daß sie wieder anbringen kann. Entspannter Zeit von 11:30 umgehend wird diese Junge Maschine, die Wahrheit gekennzeichnet. Leider sind alle Nachrichten nicht gut. Jo hat ein Problem im Knie, nachdem sein zweites rundes und sie nicht anbringen gehen, aber in, welchen sie bei 24 Stunden liegen. Wir gehen, die wir fortfuhren, eine Ausrüstung von 5 zu sein, die bedeutet, kurzschließen Pausen aber, weniger Rest und aber Zeit auf bici.     Bis 10 berührt sich es zu mir wieder. Ich habe bereits alle Lichter, die in bici angebracht werden und während meiner Rückkehr sorge mich ich das Sonnesetzen. Ich fahre fort, in regelmäßigem 13:00 zu rollen sehr, obgleich in der Ende I Nachricht, daß ich die müden Beine etwas habe. Nachdem 3 Rückkehr, ich zum Kampieren, bereits nachts, wie etwas zurückgeht, Ausdehnung, benenne ich zum fiancèe, um es wenig zu verkohlen mit Leuten und mich in meinem Zelt angetan. Ich kann nicht schlafen, werden mein Herz und Hormone zuviel schlafen beschleunigt, also besser weihe mich ich ein, um Musik, NIN zu hören, das den Rest nachts klingen wird mir und das mir hilft, ihn zu übertreffen.    Das 1 warnen sie zu mir das in 20 Minuten, die ich wieder im Rennen bin. Ich bereite mich, trockene Kleidung des Krüppels vor und ich setzte Ineinandergreifen zum Durchlauf über meinem cultote, da die Temperatur bis die 10-12 Grad gesenkt hat. Wieder 3 Rückkehr, etwas aber langsam, 14:00 des Durchschnittes umgehend, aber dieses nichts, weil im Teil der Verkleinerung ich langsam genug aber gehe. Dann wenn das I Nachricht die Ermüdung, hauptsächlich im Teil von zetas, in denen die Beine anfangen, genug zu verletzen. Eigenartig stört der Esel nicht zu viel, das war einer meiner grösseren Furcht. Mein zerschlagenes Knie, das nahm zu zwei Monaten das Zinn gebend gibt Probleme, scheint nicht auch nicht, als ob die Bemühung die Schmerz getötet hatte. Bici arbeitet fast tadellos. Single die änderung Marken seltenen Sachen in den Zahntrieben in der Mitte, aber eigenartig, entsprechend ihr nimmt Staub und Abscheulichkeit marschiert besser. Die Nacht ist hart. Die Steigung bilde ich sie verhältnismäßig langsam, da ich beachte, daß meine berührten Reflexionen bereits etwas sind. Um die Ermüdung zu kämpfen, legte ich Programme dar. Z.B. vor dem Beginn des Teils der Steigung, unfreezing des Haltewinkels, das Licht der langen Reichweite setzend, um 5 Zahntriebe zu senken. Wenn sie zetas anfangen, die Platte blockieren zu senken, um das niedrige Licht zu setzen, um 5 Zahntriebe, zu folglich anzuheben die Haltewinkel Zeit und Zeit wieder, Format Roboter, aber das hilft zweifellos, mich an zu mir noch beizubehalten. Bald habe ich im Kopf ständig die NIN Musik, der vor gehört wurde, die auch helfen, um den Suffering zu führen. Ich folge mit ziemlich regelmäßigen Zeiten, 13:45 des Durchschnittes in der 3 Rückkehr.    Ich komme in unserem Speicher bis 2, nicht wie nichts an, weil nach so viel verfluchtem Energie barrita, Gel und Milch mit caffein, ich den Magen mit der Empfindung von, zum von 1 Liter Kaffee getrunken zu haben habe. Ich dehne aus und ich setze mich in den Speicher. Jetzt, wenn das berührt wurde, ermüdet, bildet er Kälte, dieses ganzes feuchte Ich setzte mich in den Mantel und I darunterliegend setzte alle Kleidung von bici, damit mindestens dieses heiße und trocknet etwas. Nach halber Stunde mit, zum des guten Traums zu versöhnen, anfangs Bandwurm, der, zur Erhöhung zu 4:30 anzubringen aber nicht wieder folglich ist. Zu 3:15 benennen sie zu mir: Ruben, gehst du dein nach Matthias? Freier Gott der wenn, aber weil Dämonen so bald. Bald verstehe ich, weil: Nachdem eine Rückkehr, man ohne Lichter bleibt und sie kann nicht aber während der Nacht anbringen. Die anderen zwei, die sie anbringen mußten, bilden zwei Rückkehr einzeln, weil sie vollständig erschöpft werden. Zusammenzählen, Matthias im Rennen und Ruben, die selbst anheben müssen Ich bin wieder vom schlechten schrecklichen ostia. Es ist eine Kälte des Todes, ich hat geschlafen nicht, ich ist müde, meine ganze kalte, feuchte Kleidung dieses und auflehnende. Es ist außen Zweifel mein schlechterer Moment. Ich Anblick wieder, lasse ich mich neige ihn mit sehr wenig Wunsch und ich gehe zur Linie der Kästen. Dort bin ich mit einem der gewohnheitsmäßigen Begleiter der Ausgänge, die beachten, daß mein Zustand von nomeapetecedarunamalditavueltamas .......... und von ihm dem wichtigsten Geist mich gibt. Gut, im Ende komme ich herein und ich bilde die erste Rückkehr am langsamsten, in 16:00 oder in so. Zwischen dem Geist in den Kästen und einigem das verkohlen, das ich mit Leuten im Weg tue, den, ich etwas mehr belebe. Ich trage Hitze ein und ich verbessere etwas und wieder bilde die Umläufe in 14:10. Die Wahrheit ist die ohne die Unterstützung der Leute, nicht wenn es in der Lage gewesen war, diese drei Rückkehr zu bilden. Wenn ich Third beende, sehe ich, daß sie Matthias ist, der Junge, der dieses das Hoffnungen, mir mich zu geben die Entlastung ersetzt hatte. Ich sage zu ihm den, weil und Anmerkungen zu mir, daß es besser ist, als der Rest stillsteht. Er wird eine Stunde tun, also in 30 Minuten wird um ihn zu mir ersucht, um zu jemand der Ausrüstung aufzuwachen. Wenn welche etwas mögen, Tortilla, ich ausdehnen und bevor sie sich wieder zu mir in meinen Speicher setzt, zu Sven, das jetzt breit-aufwachen, das ohne Lichter geblieben war. Dieses ist vollständig Groggi, aber es scheint, daß es reagiert. So nichts, setze mich ich in den Speicher, aber, den Traum zu versöhnen ist unmöglich. Sie sind auf 5:30 morgens und bereits dieses amaneciendo. Ich setze das maillot ein, das in die Augen geschwitzt wird, damit es das Licht nicht zu mir stört, aber gebe Gleichgestelltes, bin keine Form, zum zu schlafen. Ich entspanne mich und ich nehme Kräfte mindestens wieder zurück. Zur Stunde mehr oder weniger zu kommen sie zu mir, zu benennen Ich beantworte auf sie wieder, daß bereits ich habe getan eher nachts den von den 7:30 Zählimpulsen mit mir 

 

Ich nenn das mal "Brunaitas Rückkehr zur germanischen Masse"

Mahlzeit!


----------



## homburger (13. Juni 2006)

Außerdem ist Brunaita ja wohl noch diez mal cooler als der Spanier, oder? 
Ich jedenfalls nenn Dich nur noch Brunaita!!!


----------



## homburger (13. Juni 2006)

Außerdem nochmal habe ich gerade beschlossen wieder Spanisch zu lernen. Eine geile Sparache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (13. Juni 2006)

Hi,
leider muss ich das AWB nachher absagen. Die Beine sind OK, der Pavian wieder weg, aber ein Virus da, dass mich die Wohnung nicht länger als 30 Minuten verlassen lässt... Pfui!
Wie wir das jetzt mit der Bildersammlung machen, ist mir nicht so ganz klar. Vielleicht übernimmts ein anderer oder es verzögert sich halt um eine Woche keine Ahnung. Sorry.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juni 2006)

Sorry Leute, aber ich muß nun doch absagen.   Alles schon bereit gelegt, da fällt mein Blick auf meine vordere Bremsleitung und ich muß sehen, daß die Leitung leckt und aufgequollen ist. Da werd ich jetzt mein Bike mal direkt zum Händler fahren müssen.   Ich bringe dann meine Bilder nächsten Mittwoch zur Hohemark mit. Reicht das?


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Juni 2006)

Da mein Hinterrad noch bei Mainbike ist (Danke an Steffen für den Tipp), kann ich heute leider nicht dabeisein. Mein Starrbike ist auch nicht wirklich trailkombatibel, das werde ich heute nur mal um Maintal und den Enkheimer Hang jagen. Wenigstens gibts da ne ganz gute Eisdiele auf dem Weg.
Viel Spass, matthias


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2006)

die defektserie scheint uns noch ne weile zu verfolgen  

ich fasse zusammen : 
plattfuß an mischuwis hintterrad im auto von fischkopp
leck an dr. faust´s pavian (windeln könnten helfen, schont auch das sitzpolster ... scherz ! gute besserung !!)
leck in der bremsleitung beim kater
hinterrad von m.a.t. auch noch in reparatur

mein bike hat immer noch was am lager. es knackt alle paar umdrehungen. das hindert mich aber nicht daran, es über die rheingauer weinberge am sonntag zu scheuchen ...

also bei mir wirds heute nix, warte noch auf ne lkw-fuhre ...

euch allen viel spaß beim staub fressen


----------



## Der Spanier (13. Juni 2006)

Servus!

@homburger: diese Übersetzung ist ein richtiger Stuck dadaistischer Kunst  Ich weiss es nicht, irgendwie kommt mir Spanisch vor     

Die Sache mit dem Stammtisch in dieser Woche sieht kompliziert aus. Besser verschieben wir es bis nächste Woche, damit wir bei mir grillen können. 

@laufand: Super Tour, biken macht nicht nur Schmerzen sonder auch Spaß  

Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Bergwelle (14. Juni 2006)

Die (sanfte) Afterwork Tour hat mir gestern viel Spass gemacht.  Viele Wege und Trails zwischen Oberursel und Fuchstanz waren mir neu.
Vielleicht darf ich ja mal wieder bei Euch mitfahren. 

Beste Grüße   
Uwe


----------



## timmey (15. Juni 2006)

Da ich am Diesntag net konnte bin ich MIttwochs mit nem Kumpel gefahren! Wenn ihr nächsten Mittwoch fahrt fahr ich mal mit wenn ihr mich mitnehmt 

MfG TIM


----------



## Sakir (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels

endlich habe ich auch mal zeit gefunden, die ganzen Beiträge durchzulesen !
wie ich sehe, seid ihr voll begeistert, dann hoffe ich mal, das wir dort 
nächstes Jahr wieder gegen euch antreten dürfen !
tolle Rennberichte von euch


----------



## Sakir (17. Juni 2006)

Morsche,

wie siehts denn kommenden Mittwoch aus, habt ihr schon etwas geplant ?
*zwinkerzuLaufand*
ich muss mal planen....


----------



## laufand (17. Juni 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Morsche,
> 
> wie siehts denn kommenden Mittwoch aus, habt ihr schon etwas geplant ?
> *zwinkerzuLaufand*
> ich muss mal planen....


Guude,

also ich werde heute im Laufe des Tages ne Tour für Mittwoch reinstellen.
Am Sonntag bin ich in Kiedrich unterwegs (röchel) . Also gibt's am Mittwoch wieder eher etwas langsames... 

Schön, wenn auch mal wieder ein paar Hanauer dabei sind 

CU,

Andreas

@Timmey: Klar, bist jederzeit gerne willkommen 
@Bergwelle: Schön, dass es Dir gefallen hat. Vielleicht sieht man sich am Mi.

PS @all: Gibts spezielle Tourenwünsche???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (17. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag bin ich in Kiedrich unterwegs (röchel) .


Allen in Kiedrich viel Spass und Erfolg.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Also gibt's am Mittwoch wieder eher etwas langsames...


Haha, das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe  

Kann man morgen zufällig jemanden von euch in Hattersheim beim HessenCup antreffen?
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2006)

Die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit

...suchen wir nicht jeden Mittwoch danach und finden die Langsamkeit dann zum Glück doch nicht?


----------



## mischuwi (17. Juni 2006)

Hat einer von euch nen Kiedrich-Profil, welches er mal hier einstellen könnte? Werde da jetzt unter meinem Künstlernamen auch am Start sein!  Und da es das erste Mal ist, wäre ich über eine kleine Orientierungshilfe sehr dankbar! 
Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal mein repariertes HR bei HiBike abholen. Sonst wird da ja nix.


----------



## laufand (17. Juni 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer von euch nen Kiedrich-Profil, welches er mal hier einstellen könnte? Werde da jetzt unter meinem Künstlernamen auch am Start sein!  Und da es das erste Mal ist, wäre ich über eine kleine Orientierungshilfe sehr dankbar!
> Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal mein repariertes HR bei HiBike abholen. Sonst wird da ja nix.


Hi mischuwi,

Höhenprofile findest Du hier: http://www.redpulse.de/marathon06/faq2006.htm#F33

Tja, dann sieht man sich lieber Michael alias Sven 
Kannst Du mir im Ziel ein leckeres Weizen reichen???? 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Werde da jetzt unter meinem Künstlernamen auch am Start sein!



sowas hatten wir doch erst neulich in schotten ...  
ging gar nicht gut aus; hüte dich also vor dem treppchen und interviews im ziel


----------



## Sakir (17. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, wenn auch mal wieder ein paar Hanauer dabei sind


sofern es meine Arbeit zulässt, lasse ich mir keine Tour von dir entgehen, es gibt fast nix schöneres


----------



## laufand (17. Juni 2006)

Hi Zusammen,

habe soeben die Tour für kommenden Mittwoch ins LMB eingestellt.

Mal schauen was meine Beine nach Kiedrich sagen  
Habt Erbamen und fahrt nicht so schnell  (wie immer )

CU

Andreas


----------



## andy1 (17. Juni 2006)

Hat jemand Streckenkenntnis vom Kiedricher Marathon ?
Der geht nicht in die Nähe vom Feldberg ?

Und falls jemand schon gemeldet ist und nicht fahren wil, vielleicht kann ich dem seinen Platz übernehmen ?
Muss mich sonst morgen nachmelden falls möglich...


----------



## mischuwi (17. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du mir im Ziel ein leckeres Weizen reichen????



Nix da! Wir fahren schön im Mannschaftspulk in die TOP100 und holen uns das Weizen gemeinsam!!!  



			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> sowas hatten wir doch erst neulich in schotten ...
> ging gar nicht gut aus; hüte dich also vor dem treppchen und interviews im ziel


Bei 1000 Startern und 61km Streckenlänge ist das Treppchenrisiko bei mir recht gering! Aber sollte es dazu kommen, werde ich an deine Worte denken!  

Wir sehen uns morgen früh. Ich will schon recht früh da sein, um am Start eine einigermaßen sinnvolle Position zu blockieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2006)

werde am mittwoch nicht dabei sein können (nach kiedrich bin ich euer eh nicht mehr würdig  ...).
habe dem schwarzen kater mal meine cd mit den pics und dem kurzfilm von balduinstein gegeben. er ist ja auch am mittwoch vor ort (als guide der "konkurrenz") und wird die cd (hoffentlich) an euch übergeben ...

macht was schönes draus


----------



## Sakir (19. Juni 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich euer eh nicht mehr würdig


...hmmm.... erzähl mal genauer ......


----------



## fUEL (19. Juni 2006)

Also, wo der liebe Fux so überall sein Unwesen treibt. - selbst vor den wirklichen Bergen macht der nicht halt.  

Kleiner Spaß aus Brigg in der Schwyz. 



Gruß Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Fuel,
erzähl wie ist das Wetter in den Bergen. Ist der Schnee den ich vor zwei Wochen begrüssen konnte wieder gechmolzen?

Grüsse aus gewittrigen Rhein Main Gebiet

Uwe


----------



## fUEL (19. Juni 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fuel,
> erzähl wie ist das Wetter in den Bergen. Ist der Schnee den ich vor zwei Wochen begrüssen konnte wieder gechmolzen?
> 
> Grüsse aus gewittrigen Rhein Main Gebiet
> ...




Sorry, bin jetzt in Eile aber am Gemmi liegt noch ne Menge und die Abfahrt vom Gemmi war noch gesperrt; ab Leukerbad jedoch war es immer um die 30 Grad und auch mal mehr. Bis bald 
Gruß Frank


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ...hmmm.... erzähl mal genauer ......



sturz in restaurant-durchfahrt hallgarter zange vor publikum       
war aber nur der höhepunkt einer ab km 20 stetig schlechter werdenden fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (20. Juni 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> nur der höhepunkt einer ab km 20 stetig schlechter werdenden fahrt


ohje....


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Juni 2006)

Ich könnt mir sonst wohin beißen    
Ich wollte eigentlich endlich mal morgen mich heimlich der Gruppe anschließen und hätte auch Möglichkeiten gehabt zur Hohenmark zukommen (Danke Sakir), doch leider hab ich um 17 Uhr nen Arzttermin und das schaff ich dann leider nicht mehr.
Ich werds dann wohl noch mal in 2 Wochen versuchen.  

Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß und scheint ja morgen ne ordentlich Gruppe zu sein!


----------



## KillerN (20. Juni 2006)

Jo Jungs, diese Woche gehts leider net, aber ab nächste (sofern ihr Mittwochs fahrt) bin ich wieder dabei. Lecker Grillen mit Bier und Fleisch geht leider vor  

Viel Spaß, Grüße - Jens


----------



## laufand (21. Juni 2006)

Schade, dass die beiden jungen Balduinstein-Recken es nicht schaffen, aber Grillen geht natürlich vor 

Man oh man, die Gruppe wird ja immer größer 

Heute im Angebot sind Mamorstein, Kirdorf-Trail, Saalburg und dann mal schauen ...

Ciao bis später,

Andreas


----------



## lokalhorst (21. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass die beiden jungen Balduinstein-Recken es nicht schaffen, aber Grillen geht natürlich vor
> 
> Man oh man, die Gruppe wird ja immer größer
> 
> ...



Man und ich darf und ehrlich gesagt kann auch noch nicht so richtig wieder dabei sein.   
Ich war erstaunt, wie oft sich die Rippe beim biken meldet   
Ich kann gar nicht so viel essen wie ich :kotz: möchte
Der Horst


----------



## homburger (21. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Heute im Angebot sind Mamorstein, Kirdorf-Trail, Saalburg...



Hmm, die Gegend kenne ich irgendwo her  

Mann, war ich mal wieder schnell in Kiedrich und meine Beine fühlen sich auch noch richtig gut an!  

@ Mischuwi: Gute Arbeit  - das machen wir ab jetzt immer so!!!

Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter heute Abend...


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass die beiden jungen Balduinstein-Recken es nicht schaffen, aber Grillen geht natürlich vor
> 
> Man oh man, die Gruppe wird ja immer größer
> 
> ...



Beim nächsten Angebot versuch ich auf jeden Fall dabei zu sein.  
Um so öfters ich mir den LMB anschaue, um so mehr ärgert es mich. Ist ja wirklich ne schöne große Gruppe. 
Leider steht bei mir nicht Grillen, sondern nen Arztbesuch aufm Program


----------



## Dr. Faust (22. Juni 2006)

Hab für Freitag ein AWB im Vilbeler Wald eingetragen. Ich erwarte den einen oder anderen...und BILDER!


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erwarte ...und BILDER!



hat dir der schwarze kater gestern meine cd übergeben ?


----------



## Bergwelle (22. Juni 2006)

Die AW-Tour war auch gestern wieder super !  Als Mittelspurschleicher bei der Bergabfahrt habe ich hoffentlich niemanden behindert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (22. Juni 2006)

Behinderungen sind mir nicht aufgefallen. Sind doch gestern alle gut zusammen geblieben  
Ach, von wegen Behinderungen- ich hatte meinen Schlauchplatzer ganz vergessen. Danke nochmal an das schnellste Pit Stop Team aller Zeiten > Laufand und Lupo !!!
Tour war wie immer sehr schön auch die Abschnitte vom Ruben!

Bis später mal

Sven


----------



## hardun (22. Juni 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Danke nochmal an das schnellste Pit Stop Team aller Zeiten > Laufand und Lupo !!!


Da kann ich mich gleich mal anschließen. Schlauchwechsel in knappen 2 Minuten  



			
				Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> Als Mittelspurschleicher bei der Bergabfahrt habe ich hoffentlich niemanden behindert.


Auf keinen Fall!
Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie eine so große Gruppe (gestern waren wir ja 14) so gut zusammen bleibt, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab  

Schöne Grüße,
Jo


----------



## happybikerin (22. Juni 2006)

Ja, ich fand´s auch mal wieder genial!!! Und jetzt natürlich mit meinem neuen Bike gleich zwei mal mehr wie du !!!!!!!!!!!

Vielen Dank nochmal an Mecki und Andreas für die Einstellungen, werde mich demnächst mal mit ausgefallenen Powerriegeln aus USA bedanken!
CU
Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2006)

Dann will ich mich auch mal recht herzlich bei Laufand für die schöne Tour bedanken

Übrigens, die Piz hat echt genial geschmeckt

Gruss


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Juni 2006)

Ich war ja erst zum 5. mal dabei. 5 x war's schweisstreibend, diesmal jedoch am schönsten; insbes. der geniale Trail am Kirdorfer (Stinke-) Bach und... und...  . Danke @laufand + Co-Guides blackbike + Ruben    cu Carsten


----------



## Der Spanier (23. Juni 2006)

Servus!

danke für den Lob  . Mittwoch war es echt eine richtige neue Strecke bei AWB. Vielleicht sollten wir im westlichen Taunus ofter fahren.

Dr. Faust: wir fahren nicht mehr nach Bamberg und heute abend bin ich dabei  Mal sehen ob ich diese Am Galgen finden kann  
Gruß

Ruben


----------



## mischuwi (23. Juni 2006)

Wer ist denn am Sonntag dabei? Startzeit 7:00Uhr und dann die 101km versteht sich! 
Mit An- und Abfahrt wären es bei mir dann sogar 116km! Ob ich DAS wohl schaffen werde? 
Streckenlänge steht bei mir jenfalls fest! Versuch macht kluch! Bei der Startzeit habe ich noch Verhandlungsspielraum! 

edit: Hier gibts noch weitere Infos. Auf die große Runde darf man nur bis spätestens 8:00Uhr. Und das am Sonntag!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2006)

@Spanier, Dr.Faust und Hardun:
Klappt be mir heuteMittag leider nicht

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Lupo (23. Juni 2006)

son mist...mach eben grad feierabend  
vielleicht trifft man sich ja noch im vilbeler wald. so gross isser ja net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (25. Juni 2006)

Hi Leutz,

für nächsten Mittwoch steht wieder die AWB-Tour im LMB. Hoffe die Gewitterneigung für Mi. lässt noch nach  

Noch was anderes: Da ich beim AWBiken aufgrund massiver Sauerstoff-Probleme kaum dazu komme mal etwas länger mit dem einen oder anderen zu schnacken  wollten Blackbike und meinereiner für nächsten Sonntag (2.7.) hier ab Wiesbaden ein 

*BIKE and GRILL *

veranstalten: 
D.h. gegen Mittag gibt's erst eine gemütliche längere Runde durchs Rheingau/Taunus-Gebiet und dann abends wird bei uns gegrillt (Grillgut sollte jeder selbst mitbringen, alles andere haben wir). Alle AWBler sind herzlich eingeladen. Nach der Tour kann natürlich bei uns geduscht werden.

Wer Interesse hat, bitte eine kurze PM, denn ich wollte das ganze nicht ins LMB stellen  
Treffpunkt wäre bei uns, genaue Uhrzeit wäre noch festzulegen  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## mischuwi (25. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> *BIKE and GRILL *



Das hört sich aber verdammt gut an! Leider werde ich an dem nächsten WE wohl in Hannover bei der Family sein.  

Und an alle Langschläfer: Schaut doch mal, was ihr heute schönes verpasst habt! (Ich gehe jetzt jedenfalls ins Bett und schaue dort die zweite Halbzeit! War gestern doch spät (2:00Uhr) und dann musste ich heute ja wieder um 7:00Uhr raus)! War meine erste und letzte CTF. Der Alterschnitt der übrigen Teilnehmer lag bei um die 50 und der Geschwindigkeitsschnitt bei geschätzen 10-15km/h!  War also seeeeehr viel alleine unterwegs!


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> für nächsten Mittwoch steht wieder die AWB-Tour im LMB. Hoffe die Gewitterneigung für Mi. lässt noch nach
> Ciao,
> ...



Neuer Anlauf... ich versuch noch zu klären, ob ich es hoffentlich diesen Mittwoch schaffe mitzufahren!
Werds aber bestimmt noch schaffen


----------



## Lupo (25. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> für nächsten Mittwoch steht wieder die AWB-Tour im LMB. Hoffe die Gewitterneigung für Mi. lässt noch nach  ...


..und schon angemeldet  bissi regen schadet ja net, dann staubts auch net so bei den abfahrten 
bike und grill find ich ne super idee muss nur noch klären ob wir am we unterwegs sind sonst wärn wir bestimmt dabei 

@mischuwi: wo war das? die sin halt touristisch gefahrn und du warst wohl vor irgendwas auf der flucht


----------



## mischuwi (26. Juni 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> @mischuwi: wo war das?


Start war in Nieder-Wöllstadt. Und dann gings durch den Taunus in der Region Winterstein, Steinkopf, etc. Leider waren zu wenige Trails dabei für meinen Geschmack. Deswegen habe ich mir statt dessen versucht nen Geschwindigkeitsrausch zu verpassen! 

*offtopican*
Jemand Interesse an 117km Asphaltschneiden am Samstag? Im Anschluss werde ich dann gleich nach Hannover abdüsen. Also heißt es recht früh starten und zügig durchfahren.  
*offtopicaus*


----------



## Der Spanier (26. Juni 2006)

Servus!

@laufand: das ist wirklich ärgerlich  : Bike & Grill entspricht meine Vorstellungen von MTB  und normlerweise jammere ich, weil ich am Wochenende immer allein fahren muss....normalerweise, denn am Sonntag fahre ich in die Schweiz für eine Woche (gemütliche Tourimus, kein Rad dabei  ) Richtig  Schade, ich hatte echt Bock, im Rheingau rumzugurken  

Am Mittwoch bin ich dabei  

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (26. Juni 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Start war in Nieder-Wöllstadt.



Das war die Sache, die von "Eddelweis FC" organissiert wurde??? Ich habe davon gelesen, aber der Name der Verein klang mir nicht besonders anziehend  

Gruß


----------



## yakko (26. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> für nächsten Mittwoch steht wieder die AWB-Tour im LMB. Hoffe die Gewitterneigung für Mi. lässt noch nach
> 
> ...



AWB - ich habe beste Absichten mich mal wieder auf Rad zu schwingen, habe mich mal eingetragen...

B&G - 1. kennt mich wahrscheinlich eh keiner mehr und 2. bin ich am WE in Berlin, also auch ohne mich.


René


----------



## m.a.t. (26. Juni 2006)

Hi mischuwi,



			
				mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> *offtopican*
> Jemand Interesse an 117km Asphaltschneiden am Samstag? Im Anschluss werde ich dann gleich nach Hannover abdüsen. Also heißt es recht früh starten und zügig durchfahren.
> *offtopicaus*



hatte ich mir auch notiert. Zügig ist ok, wegen früh muss ich mir erstmal noch überlegen.  

Morgen soll das Wetter ja halbwegs gut werden. Hat jemand von euch Lust auf eine seeehr lockere Tour rund um den Enkheimer Hang und den Vilbeler Wald am Dienstag? Randbedinungen: so 2h und 200-300hm und ein paar holperige Pferdewege.

ciao, matthias


----------



## lokalhorst (26. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> für nächsten Mittwoch steht wieder die AWB-Tour im LMB. Hoffe die Gewitterneigung für Mi. lässt noch nach
> 
> ...




Ey der verlorene Sohn ist zurück! Ich habe mich mal gerade eingetragen. Auch wenn ich gestern nach der Tour Schierstein, Hohe Wurzel und dann diesen geilen Trail runter, noch mal ins Krankenhaus mußte. Aber nur um mir das Lächeln operativ entfernen zu lassen. Was ein geiler Weg. Am Anfang noch den Trail am Turm vom Nürnberger Hof runter, herrlich. Natürlich per GPS aufgezeichnet.
Zu Sonntag: Ich habe jetzt doch ein Leihbike bekommen und kann deshalb hier mitfahren: www.heinerman.de Wir sind das CCC-Team und ich kann die nicht im Stich lassen. Aber danach würde ich gerne grillen kommen. Wenn denn überhaupt was statt findet. Ich meine, es ist ja quasi ein Heimspiel. Ich backe dann an meinem Ruhetag (SA) auch gerne einen Kuchen. 
Aber wir können das ja gerne Mi besprechen. 
ey der Horst


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. Juni 2006)

Zur Fotosammlung Balduinstein:
Ich habe jetzt die gesammelten Werke von:
Fux, Kater, Lupo, Homburger und Hardun.
Leider habe ich kein Video der gesamten Runde, es soll doch eines geben?! Wer also noch was anbieten kann: Her damit! Ansonsten brenne ich am Mittwoch alles zusammen und bring es euch mit.
Gruß,
der Steffen


----------



## m.a.t. (26. Juni 2006)

Hab jetzt mal nen LMB-Eintrag für morgen gemacht. Passen Zeit und Treffpunkt?
ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. Juni 2006)

Nachtrag zu den Balduinstein Fotos:
Irgendjemand hatte doch ein Gruppenbild vom AWB-Racing-Team gemacht. Das habe ich leider nicht... Was ist denn aus dem geworden? Waren wir so hässlich?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt mal nen LMB-Eintrag für morgen gemacht. Passen Zeit und Treffpunkt?
> ciao, matthias



Zeit passt leider nicht, schade  

Gruss


----------



## Der Spanier (26. Juni 2006)

@Dr. Faust: Ich glaube, sie waren die Veranstalter...wer weiss, sie versuchen immer noch, die DVD von 2005 zu produzieren 

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## lokalhorst (26. Juni 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag zu den Balduinstein Fotos:
> Irgendjemand hatte doch ein Gruppenbild vom AWB-Racing-Team gemacht. Das habe ich leider nicht... Was ist denn aus dem geworden? Waren wir so hässlich?




Wenn dann sind...

Gruß der Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juni 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habe ich kein Video der gesamten Runde, es soll doch eines geben?! Wer also noch was anbieten kann: Her damit! Ansonsten brenne ich am Mittwoch alles zusammen und bring es euch mit.


Das Video ist heute bei mir angekommen. Ist eine unserer letzten Runden, auf der unser stärkster Fahrer nach einer Runde Pause noch die Luft hatte, unserem zweitschnellsten Fahrer hinterher zu fahren. Kann ich eine CD bei Interesse zum Biketreff am Mittwoch mitbringen.


----------



## KillerN (26. Juni 2006)

HI
Wollte auch mein Interresse bezüglich der DVD bekunden *g*
Wirds eine + oder -R  ? Ich bringe dann eine passende Rohling im austausch mit. 
Grüße
Jens


----------



## blackbike__ (27. Juni 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Hohe Wurzel und dann diesen geilen Trail runter...



schön, dass du wieder fahrbereit bist, wurde ja auch zeit  !
welchen trail meinst du denn? wir waren am sonntag ja auch endlich das erste mal auf der hohen wurzel (wohnen ja erst drei monate hier  ) , sind dann quasi falllinie richtung unverzagt eiche gefahren, war ganz hübsch, aber da muss es noch was netteres geben  , also wäre super nett, wenn du uns die gps daten zukommenlassen könntest, will den trail fahren  . hätte da im gegenzug nen netten trail im weilburgtal zu bieten...

bis mittwoch, 

mecki


----------



## Ippie (27. Juni 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video ist heute bei mir angekommen. Ist eine unserer letzten Runden, auf der unser stärkster Fahrer nach einer Runde Pause noch die Luft hatte, unserem zweitschnellsten Fahrer hinterher zu fahren. Kann ich eine CD bei Interesse zum Biketreff am Mittwoch mitbringen.



Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich habe mich auch mal eingetragen.

Ich habe auch Interesse an der DVD. Ich bringe auch einen Rohling mit.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. Juni 2006)

Balduinstein DVD Update:
1. Ich bekomme am Mittwoch den Film überreicht, d.h., es wird eine weitere Woche dauern, bis ihr die DVD in Händen halten könnt.
2. Wisst ihr, was eine DVD Spindel kostet? Macht mal nicht so rum, wegen eines blöden Rohlings. Ich brenne einen Stapel weg, bis ich keine Lust und/oder DVDs mehr habe. Die werden dann verteilt und gut ist.
3. Bis Mittwoch.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2006)

werde auch mal wieder versuchen, dabei zu sein ...
trag mich schon mal für die statistik mit ein  

da mir aber baubedingt immer was dazwischen kommen kann, wartet nicht auf mich !

@laufand : wie wäre denn die geplante route, falls ich mich verspäten sollte ?

@grillen : schöne idee  , werde es aber wohl nicht diesen sonntag schaffen


----------



## laufand (28. Juni 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> werde auch mal wieder versuchen, dabei zu sein ...
> trag mich schon mal für die statistik mit ein
> 
> da mir aber baubedingt immer was dazwischen kommen kann, wartet nicht auf mich !
> ...



Hi Fux,

die genaue Route muss ich mir noch ausdenken, aber ich schätze es geht heute auf den Feldi und dann das schwarze Kreuz runter...  

Wow, wir sind schon bei 18 Teilnehmer! Das ist All-Time-High!!!  

Wir sehen uns später,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> die genaue Route muss ich mir noch ausdenken, aber ich schätze es geht heute auf den Feldi und dann das schwarze Kreuz runter...



das wäre prima, da könnte ich euch auch noch aufspüren, wenn ich mich verspäten sollte ...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2006)

@all/laufand
Sieht so aus als ob es bei mir heute nicht klappen würde. Hab gestern nen verkapselten Schliffer, der 2-3 Monate zum verkapseln Zeit hatte, aus der Hand operiert bekommen. Der liebe Doc sagte ich können heute fahren. Wahrscheinlich meinte er ich könne fahren wenn ich den Schmerz aushalten kann  
Mal schauen wie es heute Abend aussieht. Wegen Fahrermangel wird die Tour heute ja wohl nicht abgesagt werden. 

Wg. Sonntag kann ich noch nicht genau sagen ob das bei mir klappt. Mein kleiner hat gegen 16:00 ne Aufführung bei der der stolze Papa natürlich dabei sein muß. Wann soll es denn losgehen?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (28. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, wir sind schon bei 18 Teilnehmer! Das ist All-Time-High!!!


mittlerweile 19 und wenn ich nicht doofe Spätschicht hätte, wäre es 20


----------



## lokalhorst (28. Juni 2006)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> schön, dass du wieder fahrbereit bist, wurde ja auch zeit  !
> welchen trail meinst du denn? wir waren am sonntag ja auch endlich das erste mal auf der hohen wurzel (wohnen ja erst drei monate hier  ) , sind dann quasi falllinie richtung unverzagt eiche gefahren, war ganz hübsch, aber da muss es noch was netteres geben  , also wäre super nett, wenn du uns die gps daten zukommenlassen könntest, will den trail fahren  . hätte da im gegenzug nen netten trail im weilburgtal zu bieten...
> 
> bis mittwoch,
> ...



Also ich bin den Weg gefahren, von der Hohen Wurzel runter bis zu dieser Hütte mit Kneipbecken (blauer Punkt). Von dieser Hütte aus bin ich weiter gefahren bis zur Chaussehütte. 
Vielleicht war ich auch deshalb nur so glücklich, weil ich nach 3 Wochen mal wieder richtig gut gefahren bin. Daten schicke ich euch per Mail von zu Hause. Komme aber erst am Freitag dazu. 

Bis nachher

Der Horst


----------



## Ippie (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich wieder ausgetragen. Das sind mir viel zu viele Mitfahrer .
Blödsinn, ich hänge im Büro fest und der Stapel auf meinem Schreibtisch wird nicht kleiner. 

bis demnächst

Volker


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2006)

und ich geb meiner Hand lieber mal noch ein oder zwei Tage zum regenerieren

Gruss


----------



## laufand (28. Juni 2006)

@Lucafabian: Dann mal gute Besserung. Das schwarze Kreuz ist aber auch nicht besonders regenerationsfreundlich  

@Ippie: Na dann vielleicht das nächste mal. Evtl. wäre nächste Woche mal wieder die Weiße Mauer dran (schiel zu Sakir rüber  )

@Lokalhorst: Aaaahh der blaue Punkt. OK, kennen wir schon - macht wirklich Spass (auch wenn ich mit dem Hardtail unterwegs war). Darüber hinaus haben wir letzten Sa. mit den Beinharten noch einen schönen Trail vom Chaussee-Haus durchs Weilburgtal kennengelernt. Den finde aber selbst ich nur mit GPS wieder...  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (28. Juni 2006)

Mann Ruben, alter- was war denn da gestern mit Deinen Vodoofähigkeiten los ??? Die Gänsestopfer braucht doch nun wirklich kein Mensch im WM Finale  .

Ich hatte mich schon darauf gefreut meine Spanischkenntnisse mit der graziösen Sprachgewalt des spanischen Nationaltrainers aufzufrischen. 

So´n Ärger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2006)

@KillerN : denk mal an die gelben ventilkappen  

mach mich mal so langsam auf den weg. bis gleich im teich ... ach nee, heißt ja bis bald im wald


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe Ihr hattet heute eine schöne Tour. Ich kann nur alle zwei Wochen teilnehmen (Kompromiß mit Ex-Verlobten, die ebenfalls Mittwochs ein Treff hat). Sonntag kann ich wg. Familientour leider auch nicht dabei sein.
cu nächsten Mittwoch. Gruß Carsten


----------



## Sakir (29. Juni 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> @Ippie: Na dann vielleicht das nächste mal. Evtl. wäre nächste Woche mal wieder die Weiße Mauer dran (schiel zu Sakir rüber  )


da trifffffst du bei mir genau ins Herz    
ich bin nächste Woche dabei und versuche die weiss Mauer
in einem Rutsch zu fahren
vielleicht können wirsie mal am ende der Tour fahren  

ich hatte auch etwas von *Bike & Grill *gelesen..... 
wie schauts damit aus ? *hoff*hoff*hoff*
oder wird es doch nix .... ???


----------



## Bergwelle (29. Juni 2006)

> von MTK-Cube: Hallo zusammen,
> ich hoffe Ihr hattet heute eine schöne Tour.



Die Tour war wieder perfekt .... den Sommerabend hätte man nicht besser nutzen können. Die Tour war von laufand so gut geführt, dass wir auch ohne weiße Mauer zum Feldberg gekommen sind  
Falls ich mich nicht verzählt habe, so gabs auch nur 3 Reifenpannen.

Beste Grüße Uwe


----------



## hardun (29. Juni 2006)

Na, das war ja mal wieder 'ne spitzen Tour gestern.
Für eine AWB Tour ganz schön lang, ganz schön weit, ganz schön hoch und ganz schön runter  
Hat also wie immer super viel Spaß gemacht.

ABER VORSICHT: ZECKENALARM! 
Ich hab mir gestern abend 2 Stück abgepflückt  

Hat jemand zufällig ein GPS-Overlay von der Tour? Bei mir waren die Batterien leer  

Schöne Grüße,
Jo


----------



## Lupo (29. Juni 2006)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das war ja mal wieder 'ne spitzen Tour gestern....


stimmt und ich merke die 870 hm auch ganz gewaltig in den beinen. ob wirs schaffen, dieses jahr noch 4-stellige hm werte zu fahren? 

ovl kannste gern haben, brauch aber deine e-mail addy.


----------



## Ippie (29. Juni 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt und ich merke die 870 hm auch ganz gewaltig in den beinen. ob wirs schaffen, dieses jahr noch 4-stellige hm werte zu fahren?



Du schaffst dieses Jahr noch die 4stelligen HM. Ich sag nur Karwendelrunde


----------



## Lupo (29. Juni 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Du schaffst dieses Jahr noch die 4stelligen HM. Ich sag nur Karwendelrunde


na die fahrn wir hoffentlich als tagestour und net als feierabendrunde wenn ich schon müdgeschafft bin


----------



## Stump1967 (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich muß auch mal sagen es war gestern mal wieder eine spitzen Tour. Hoch und runter hat viel spass gemacht.
Zecken hatte ich zum Glück keine  
Also bis nächste Woche.

Allen viel spass die beim Bike and Grill am Sontag dabei sind.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2006)

und das beste an der tour gestern :
ich hab endlich wieder gelbe ventilkappen    

habt ihr auf eurem rückweg zur hohen mark eigentlich noch den victoria-tempel-trail mitgenommen ? den habe ich mir schon auf dem hinweg reingezogen. 10 min umweg, die verdammt viel spaß bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (29. Juni 2006)

Guuuude,

endlich wieder mal ne Tour im Taunus! Danke für die super Führung, beim AWB hat es wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht. Ich bin allerdings vorhin kaum auf Arbeit gekommen, die Beine sind immer noch leer.  



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ob wirs schaffen, dieses jahr noch 4-stellige hm werte zu fahren?


Mensch Lupo, du musst die Aufzeichnung natürlich in Offebach starten. 

ciao, matthias


----------



## blackbike__ (29. Juni 2006)

doppelpost


----------



## Der Spanier (29. Juni 2006)

Servus!

ein schönes traliges langes AWB gestern  Damit konnte ich das Misserfolg der Selección gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vergessen  (eigentlich war es mir ein bisschen egal...WM nervt!)

Super Führung, mit 21Leute hat der Laufand niemand auf dem Weg verloren, das ist gar nicht schlecht   Ich habe nur Angst davor, er will irgendwann Gebühren für AWB verlangen und eine Art von "Go Mad mit dem Laufand" veranstalten will    

Ich hatte doche ein 4 stelliges hm Wert im meinem Tacho...bis Dortelweil gibt es noch 200 Hm extra  Mein gemütliches Haus habe ich erst um 23:20 erreicht. Außerdem hatte ich einige Batterienprobleme auf dem Weg. Ich glaube, dass ich die Balduinstein-Heldin dabei hatte, nicht gerade voll geladen  ...die Spielerei von Homburger im Parkplatz mit meiner Mirage hat auch nicht besonders geholfen  

Leider bin ich nächste Woche nicht dabei. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß! (aus der Schweiz  )

Gruß

RUben


----------



## blackbike__ (29. Juni 2006)

> ich hatte auch etwas von *Bike & Grill *gelesen.....
> wie schauts damit aus ? *hoff*hoff*hoff*
> oder wird es doch nix .... ???



jepp, klar wird das was...14 uhr ist start bei uns, werden zwar < 10 leute sein , also nix mit neuer awb-rekord (da bin ich mir wenigstens sicher, dass unser grill das schafft  ), sag mal noch mal bescheid, ob du dabei bist, gibt dann die tage an alle die mitwollen noch ne pm mit adresse und so.

gruss, mecki


----------



## sipemue (29. Juni 2006)

Für alle, die heute abend 4-stellige hm noch fahren möchten:
Biete ab ca. 19.30 Uhr von Bad Homburg oder Karben ab an mit mir mit zu fahren.
Sollten dann so ca. 70-80 km und 1500-1900 hm gegen 23 Uhr auf dem Tacho stehen ...
Da ich gleiches gestern schon geradelt bin, schlage ich für heute abend als Tempo = mittel vor.

Wer ist dabei    ?


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. Juni 2006)

Balduinstein Update:
Danke an den Kater für den Film. Er stellt eine ungemeine Bereicherung dar. Im Ernst, er ist super. Nur sieht alles irgendwie flacher aus, als es das in meinen Träumen tut... Nächste Woche sollte die DVD dann auslieferbar sein.
Gestern war eine top AWB Tour, danke dafür und ein Extradanke fürs Warten, als ich meine Brille suchen musste.


----------



## Lupo (29. Juni 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, die heute abend 4-stellige hm noch fahren möchten:...


war mir doch klar dass ich simon damit zu einem post motiviere


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. Juni 2006)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Ich habe mir just eben mal meinen Schlauch und den schleichenden Platten von gestern (Nr. 3) mal angeschaut und es ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel, wie er überhaupt noch Luft halten konnte. Ich habe einen ordentlichen Durchschlag mit zwei parallelen Rissen. Einer einen halben, der andere einen ganzen Zentimeter lang... Komisch...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Balduinstein Update:
> Danke an den Kater für den Film. Er stellt eine ungemeine Bereicherung dar. Im Ernst, er ist super.


Nichts zu danken, ist ja nicht von mir, sondern von Fischkopp (starring: Gorth), ich hab ihn ja nur weiter gegeben. Bin übrigens auch an der "Gesammelte Werke"-CD interessiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (30. Juni 2006)

oohhhhh.
An diesem Film / DVD / CD wäre ich auch sehr interessiert. 
Bei wem kann diese gegen eine Bratwurst + Hefeweizen im Kronenhof nach dem AWB erworben werden   ?

Meine Solotour war heute natürlich super, bis auf das mir bei km 65 und 1500 hm der Clip aus der Schuhsohle gebrochen ist ... naja, war sowieso gerade am nach Hause rollen. Ab nächste Woche werde ich voraussichtlich Donnerstags ab 18 Uhr an eine etwas ausgedehnte AWB mit ordentlich km und hm fahren. Denke so an rund 80-100 km mit 2000 hm. Falls von euch jmd Lust hat ... einfach mailen  . Würde  auch einen Abschlepp-Service anbieten, falls jmd die Luft ausgeht


----------



## Ippie (30. Juni 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Solotour war heute natürlich super, bis auf das mir bei km 65 und 1500 hm der Clip aus der Schuhsohle gebrochen ist ... naja, war sowieso gerade am nach Hause rollen.



Bei diesen Kräften die auf deinen Pedalen wirken  würde ich alles fest verschweißen (Stahleinlegesohle) oder die Schrauben in den Schuhen von M4 auf M10 ändern  

Ende des konstruktiven Beitrags

Volker


----------



## mischuwi (30. Juni 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Ab nächste Woche werde ich voraussichtlich Donnerstags ab 18 Uhr an eine etwas ausgedehnte AWB mit ordentlich km und hm fahren. Denke so an rund 80-100 km mit 2000 hm. Falls von euch jmd Lust hat ...


Da am Do schon wieder so ein langweiliger WM-freier Tag ist, an dem man immer nicht weiß, was man machen soll, könnte ich mir vorstellen an einer deiner Extremtouren mal teilzunehmen. Werde denn heute gleich mal zu Conrad spazieren und meine Lüchte nach der Pleite in Balduinstein mit geländetauglichen Steckverbindungen nachrüsten.  
Biste denn morgen bei der RTF dabei? Oder fährste nach H aufs Schützenfest?  (Ich werde übrigends *beides* machen!   )


----------



## sipemue (30. Juni 2006)

Meinst du diesen RTF?
http://www.rsc-niederdorfelden.de/index.php?site=ausschreibung

Wäre vielleicht interessant die Kurzstrecke mit 117 km zu fahren 
Müsste nur spätestens um 12.30 Uhr @ home zum essen sein.

Ansonsten freue ich mich natürlich über Mitradler am nächsten Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr.
Strecke ?
Fahrzeit ?
Länge eben so ca. 70-100km und 2000 hm.


----------



## mischuwi (30. Juni 2006)

Oha! 4h Zeit für An- und Abfahrt, Startunterlagen holen, Startnummer hinterher abgeben, kurz an den Kontrollstellen mit Flüssigkeit versorgen und 117km RR-fahren. Kannste das nicht noch um ne halbe Stunde nach hinten verschieben?  
Ansonsten wäre der Schnitt schon recht mörderisch! Bei 3:30h reiner Fahrzeit wäre man bei guten 33km/h!


----------



## sipemue (30. Juni 2006)

OK, lass uns einen sanften 32er machen   ... biete auch mit 86 kg viel Windschatten. 
Werde dann gegen 08:15 Uhr dort sein und die Unterlagen holen, damit es pünklich um 08:30 los gehen kann.

Treffen wir uns? Ich radel direkt von Petterweil um 08:00 Uhr ganz gemütlich dort hin. 

Wer kommt noch mit im Gespann?

Nochmal zurück zu den Fotos und Filmchen von Balduinstein: Besteht die Möglichkeit eine Kopie zu bekommen. Würde mich wahnsinnig freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (1. Juli 2006)

Hi Bike & Griller,

ich habe gerade eine PM an alle Teilnehmer rundgeschickt.
Sollte diese evtl. nicht ankommen (Tipfehler, etc), oder natürlich auch wenn noch andere AWBler Interesse haben, bitte Kurze PM an mich.

Es geht übrigens mit dem Biken erst um 14:00 Uhr am Sonntag los...  

Ciao,

Andreas

PS: Nächste Woche stelle ich dann für Di. .... OK ein Scherz   für Mi. ne Tour ins LMB. Oder @wissefux: Willst Du vielleicht für Mi. mal ne Eppstein-Runde reinstellen???


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Oder @wissefux: Willst Du vielleicht für Mi. mal ne Eppstein-Runde reinstellen???



diesen mittwoch klappts definitiv nicht. da hat meine  
wenn ich da biken ginge ...   

grundsätzlich spricht aber nix gegen ne massiv geführte eppstein runde


----------



## Sakir (1. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> massiv geführte eppstein runde


----------



## homburger (3. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> diesen mittwoch klappts definitiv nicht. da hat meine
> wenn ich da biken ginge ...


So´n Zufall> meine auch!
Tja, ich bin also am Mittwoch auch nicht dabei. Mag irgendwer noch am Donnerstag fahren? (ich meine < 100 km) 
Ansonsten bin ich jetzt endlich umgezogen und so platt wie schon lange nicht mehr... und offiziell auch kein Homburger mehr  

@Der Spanier: ein Glück, dass wir den Kontakt mit diesem sonderbaren, spanischen Arzt vor Balduinstein gemieden haben- ich sag doch, da kommt nichts gutes dabei raus...


----------



## m.a.t. (3. Juli 2006)

Da ja einige von euch rund um Enkheim, BadV und Maintal wohnen oder arbeiten, kann man sich da ja auch mal unter der Woche für gemeinsame Touren zusamenfinden, z.B. um von den AWB-Taunustouren zu regenerieren 
Für morgen hab ich mal nen Eintrag ins LMB gemacht für ne lockere(!) Feierabendrunde um Enkheim, einige Maintaler Trails und die Hohe Strasse. Je nachdem wie es zeitlich passt, können wir auch gerne noch ne Runde durch den Vilbeler Wald drehen.
bis dann, matthias


----------



## Lupo (3. Juli 2006)

bilder vom bike+grill sind im album

am besten nach _geschrieben am_ und _absteigend_ sortieren, sonst findet man da nix 

dank auch nochmal an die gastgeber blackbike und laufand für die schöne rheingautour und die reichliche bewirtung danach 

wolfgang


----------



## mischuwi (3. Juli 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Für *morgen* hab ich mal nen Eintrag gemacht ...


   SCHERZKEKS!


----------



## laufand (3. Juli 2006)

Und Dank zurück für alle Bike & Grill-Teilnehmer für die vielen Mitbringsel!
Das war ne richtig schöne Runde Sache und muss unbedingt wiederholt werden.  

Für den Mittwoch habe ich - wenn auch etwas spät - die übliche Runde ins LMB gestellt.

Noch was: Bei der heutigen Feierabendrunde durch die Wiesbadener Höhen, fiel mir plötzlich mein etwas breites Hinterrad auf.

Tja, ja, auch eine DT-Swiss XR4.1D ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war   

Ciao, 

Andreas


----------



## happybikerin (3. Juli 2006)

Ja, auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank für die TT tolle Tour und natürlich die kulinarischen Hochgenüsse danach ! 
CU
Alex


----------



## mischuwi (4. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was: Bei der heutigen Feierabendrunde durch die Wiesbadener Höhen, fiel mir plötzlich mein etwas breites Hinterrad auf.
> 
> Tja, ja, auch eine DT-Swiss XR4.1D ist nicht mehr das, was es mal war


   KRASS! Die is ja mal mit Anlauf über den Jordan gesprungen! Dann kannste ja aber gleich auf die 30g leichtere XR4.2D umrüsten, wenn es die schon zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (4. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Und Dank zurück für alle Bike & Grill-Teilnehmer für die vielen Mitbringsel!
> Das war ne richtig schöne Runde Sache und muss unbedingt wiederholt werden.
> 
> Für den Mittwoch habe ich - wenn auch etwas spät - die übliche Runde ins LMB gestellt.
> ...



Ist das auf der Strecke passiert, wo Du meintest, dass war jetzt definitiv zu schnell?   Aua Aua
Freu mich auf Mi!
Der Horst


----------



## lokalhorst (4. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Und Dank zurück für alle Bike & Grill-Teilnehmer für die vielen Mitbringsel!
> Das war ne richtig schöne Runde Sache und muss unbedingt wiederholt werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Zur Wiederholung! Am WoEn boxt der Papst in Wi. Es gibt einmal das Schiersteiner Hafenfest und dann noch: 

_Wiesbaden bringt den Sommer in die Stadt.
Vom 5. Juli bis 9. Juli 2006 wird Wiesbaden wieder zum Sport- & Freizeit-Mekka, denn es findet die 4. Auflage der Funsport Tage Wiesbaden statt, zu der mehr als 80.000 Besucher erwartet werden. Ab diesem Jahr wird der größte Sport-, Freizeit- und Unterhaltungsevent der Region mitten in der Stadt auf dem Schlossplatz vor Rathaus und dem Hessischen Landtag durchgeführt.
An fünf Tagen, täglich von 8 Uhr bis 24 Uhr, wird ein umfangreiches Sport-, Freizeit- und Unterhaltungsprogramm im Herzen der hessischen Landeshauptstadt angeboten. Mittelpunkt ist das große Beachstadion mit mehr als 700 Sitzplätzen und einem großen Beach-Spielfeld (400 Tonnen Sand). In und rund um das Stadion finden Turniere und Wettkämpfe in den Sportarten Beach-Soccer, Beach-Handball, Beach-Volleyball, Inlineskating, Radrennen, Streetball, Badminton und Stadtläufe statt. Mit weiteren 500t Sand, Liegestühlen, Palmen und vielem mehr wird sich der Schlossplatz in einen Urlaubsstrand inmitten der Stadt verwandeln und lädt zum mitmachen, zuschauen oder einfach nur relaxen ein.
Informationsstände zu Themen aus Freizeit, Gesundheit und Sport, die aktives Mitmachen bieten, gehören ebenfalls zum bunten Bild, wie Speisen und Getränke, die typisch sind für die Urlaubszeit. Neben den Wettkämpfen stehen viele Attraktionen und Angebote zum Ausprobieren für Jung bis Alt auf dem Programm. Informations- und Unterhaltungsangebote zu unterschiedlichsten Themen sowie Show-Acts, Live-Abendveranstaltungen wie Konzerte, Comedy und Party-Nights runden das Gesamtprogramm ab. Zudem ist ein Überraschungsprogramm mit prominenten Sportlern geplant, die aktiv ihre Sportart präsentieren.
Außerdem sind die Funsport Tage Wiesbaden offizielle Veranstaltung im Rahmen der hessischen Fußball-WM-Aktivitäten "Hessen - Tooor zur Welt".
Der Eintritt zu allen Veranstaltungen der Funsport Tage ist frei.
Sport, Sommer, Sonne, Beach, Unterhaltung, Information & Partys  die Funsport-Tage sind ein Sommer-Highlight in Wiesbaden und für jeden echten Sportfan ist der Besuch ein absolutes Muss. Detaillierte Infos, das Sport- und Rahmenprogramm sowie die Möglichkeit, sich zu den Wettkämpfen und Veranstaltungen anzumelden, finden Sie unter www.fun-sport-tage.de_

Da könnte man doch noch mal eine Tour vorher durch den Rheingau machen 
und zwischendurch bei mir grillen. Oder auch direkt dorthin gehen (natürlich vorher duschen bei mir). Wer ist dabei? 

Der Horst


----------



## happybikerin (4. Juli 2006)

Das hört sich gut an! Bin noch nich sicher ob ich am Woe zu Hause bin würde mich aber gegebenenfalls Freitag nochmal melden!
Schöne Grüsse 
Alex


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Mittwoch habe ich - wenn auch etwas spät - die übliche Runde ins LMB gestellt.
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Andreas



Bin morgen auch mal dabei 
Werd zusammen mit Sakir anreisen und mal schauen, wie deine Touren so sind - man hört ja nur Gutes   

Bis morgen und jetzt mach ich mich auf ins Waldstadion Fußball schauen - schließlich ziehen die Deutschen heute ins Finale (I hope so!)


----------



## blackbike__ (4. Juli 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Wiederholung! Am WoEn boxt der Papst in Wi. Es gibt einmal das Schiersteiner Hafenfest und dann noch:
> 
> 
> Da könnte man doch noch mal eine Tour vorher durch den Rheingau machen
> ...



uuuups, irgendwie war mir doch die ganze zeit so, als wäre da noch irgendein andere termin am we, jetzt weiss ich's wieder: ähäääm, fussball....., d.h. falls die in's finale einziehen (wovon wir natürlich nicht wirklich ausgehen...) hat man am samstag dann doch gewisse verpflichtungen...und sonst sonntag..., was hattest du denn nun geplant sa oder so? naja, so oder so, bis morgen wissen wir ja mehr, dann kann man ja weiter schaun...

mecki


----------



## hardun (5. Juli 2006)

Ich weiß leider noch nicht, ob ich es heute abend schaffe. Ich lass' mich mal im LMB eingetragen, wartet aber nicht auf mich, falls ich bis 18:00 Uhr nicht da sein sollte.
Wobei gerade die Weiße Mauer bei angesagtem leichten Gewitter ja doch sehr interessant sein könnte  

Schöne Grüße,
Jo


----------



## lokalhorst (5. Juli 2006)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> uuuups, irgendwie war mir doch die ganze zeit so, als wäre da noch irgendein andere termin am we, jetzt weiss ich's wieder: ähäääm, fussball....., d.h. falls die in's finale einziehen (wovon wir natürlich nicht wirklich ausgehen...) hat man am samstag dann doch gewisse verpflichtungen...und sonst sonntag..., was hattest du denn nun geplant sa oder so? naja, so oder so, bis morgen wissen wir ja mehr, dann kann man ja weiter schaun...
> 
> mecki



Jetzt ist ja der Samstag frei. Ich habe im Moment noch nicht geplant, wann ich wo hingehe. Ich bin Freitag Abend auf einer Geburtstagsparty und Samstagnacht wollte ich ins KUZ. Aber da kann man auch noch nach den Feierlichkeiten in Wiesbaden hingehen. Sonntag dann halt nich so früh (ab 14:00 Uhr), wegen KUZ. 

Aber mir rede mal heute noch.

Gruß
der Horst


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2006)

Ich halts hier auf der Arbeit nicht mehr aus, viel zu warm.

Daher werd ich kurzentschlossen jetzt schon in den Taunus fahren und mich für heute Abend austragen. Falls ich um 18:00 wieder unten bin schau ich natürlich bei Euch vorbei.

Gruss   Uwe


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. Juli 2006)

Warm wars. Und fliegig.
Zwei Dinge:
1. Die Balduinstein DVDs sind weggegangen wie warme Semmeln, ich konnte aber noch Restposten sichern. Die werde ich nächste Woche nochmal mitbringen. @Sipemue: Das ist auch die Gelegenheit, an eine ran zu kommen.
2. Fährt jemend in Eppstein die 60er Runde mit? Ich wurde ja heute schwer ausgelacht für meine Wahl, möchte aber auch nicht allein fahren. Wenn sich jetzt keiner mehr zur 60er (um)meldet, würde ich notgedrungen auf eure Wahl umsteigen. Dann wäre ich aber sehr unglücklich... OHHH...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (5. Juli 2006)

Werde schauen, dass ich mir es nächsten Mittwoch zum AWB mal wieder einrichten kann. Leider ist 18 Uhr meistens zu früh für mich  
Aber alleine wegen der DVD würde ich schon alles dran setzen mal so früh da zu sein  

Fährt von euch jmd am nächsten Wochenende (15.7.) beim 12 Std. Rennen in Kühlsheim mit? Bin natürlich bei diesem Kurzstreckenrennen da und würde mich über bekannte Gesichter freuen.


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Dinge:
> 1. Die Balduinstein DVDs sind weggegangen wie warme Semmeln, ich konnte aber noch Restposten sichern. Die werde ich nächste Woche nochmal mitbringen. @Sipemue: Das ist auch die Gelegenheit, an eine ran zu kommen.
> 2. Fährt jemend in Eppstein die 60er Runde mit? Ich wurde ja heute schwer ausgelacht für meine Wahl, möchte aber auch nicht allein fahren. Wenn sich jetzt keiner mehr zur 60er (um)meldet, würde ich notgedrungen auf eure Wahl umsteigen. Dann wäre ich aber sehr unglücklich... OHHH...



1. bitte für mich noch ein exemplar sichern oder hat der kater schon eines ?

2. seid ihr alle bekloppt, euch auch für die kurze runde anzumelden   
ich hätte so gerne mal wieder ne gute platzierung erreicht, aber so wird das nix. melde mich vielleicht doch noch auf mittel um. wird bei meinem trainingsrückstand dieses jahr eh nix mehr gescheites rauskommen


----------



## lokalhorst (6. Juli 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Warm wars. Und fliegig.
> Zwei Dinge:
> 1. Die Balduinstein DVDs sind weggegangen wie warme Semmeln, ich konnte aber noch Restposten sichern. Die werde ich nächste Woche nochmal mitbringen. @Sipemue: Das ist auch die Gelegenheit, an eine ran zu kommen.
> 2. Fährt jemend in Eppstein die 60er Runde mit? Ich wurde ja heute schwer ausgelacht für meine Wahl, möchte aber auch nicht allein fahren. Wenn sich jetzt keiner mehr zur 60er (um)meldet, würde ich notgedrungen auf eure Wahl umsteigen. Dann wäre ich aber sehr unglücklich... OHHH...



Das war kein Lachen max. ein leichtes Schmunzeln!

gruß


----------



## Bergwelle (6. Juli 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Warm wars. Und fliegig.
> 
> Bike & Beer:
> ....aber das Bier hatte genau die richtige Temperatur


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Juli 2006)

War ne schöne Runde gestern und werd versuchen das nächste mal auf jeden Fall wieder dabei zu sein


----------



## homburger (6. Juli 2006)

Ich hab ´ne saugeile Idee. Zunächst ein bolschewistischer Apell an diejenigen die sehr viel mehr Geld besitzen als die meisten hier: Wir brauchen ein großes, ein sehr großes Haus in der Alpenregion (ich schlage mal Meran vor), dazu einen Riesigen Bus, Verpflegung etc.. Wenn wir schon dabei sind- ich bräuchte mal einen neuen Rahmen... 
Da wir nicht alle gleichzeitig Urlaub bekommen, müssen wir zwangsweise kündigen, was wiederum eine ordentliche Altersvorsorge, bzw. Früh- (in meinem Fall sehr Früh-) rente erforderlich macht. Dann steht einem entspannten Leben nichts mehr im Wege.

Falls also irgendein Multimillionäar mit Herz für Radfahrer über diesen Bericht stolpern sollte> einfach ne Mail an mich  

Ich für meinen Teil kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten mit 29 Jahren meinen Leistungszenit was das Arbeiten angeht weit überschritten zu haben!

Ich würde auch kochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (6. Juli 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ´ne saugeile Idee. Zunächst ein bolschewistischer Apell an diejenigen die sehr viel mehr Geld besitzen als die meisten hier: Wir brauchen ein großes, ein sehr großes Haus in der Alpenregion (ich schlage mal Meran vor), dazu einen Riesigen Bus, Verpflegung etc.. Wenn wir schon dabei sind- ich bräuchte mal einen neuen Rahmen...
> Da wir nicht alle gleichzeitig Urlaub bekommen, müssen wir zwangsweise kündigen, was wiederum eine ordentliche Altersvorsorge, bzw. Früh- (in meinem Fall sehr Früh-) rente erforderlich macht. Dann steht einem entspannten Leben nichts mehr im Wege.
> 
> Falls also irgendein Multimillionäar mit Herz für Radfahrer über diesen Bericht stolpern sollte> einfach ne Mail an mich
> ...



manchmal habe ich auch so Tage um sochle Sachen zu schreiben! Aber saugeil.   
Und ich kann dir sagen mit 33 wird das nicht besser, da hat man nur so Tage.    
Aber rund um Meran ist super

Der Horst


----------



## Ippie (6. Juli 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal habe ich auch so Tage um solche Sachen zu schreiben! Aber saugeil.
> Und ich kann dir sagen mit 33 wird das nicht besser, da hat man nur so Tage.
> Aber rund um Meran ist super
> 
> Der Horst


Und mit 36 hat man ca. 360 Tage/Jahr solche Träume.
Und Lupo wird es noch schlimmer?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lupo (6. Juli 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit 36 hat man ca. 360 Tage/Jahr solche Träume.
> Und Lupo wird es noch schlimmer?
> 
> Gruß
> ...


hehe ihr jungchen, in euerm alter hab ich davon geträumt mit 50 in rente zu gehn und jetzt hat mich die realität überrundet


----------



## m.a.t. (6. Juli 2006)

Hi Sven,

danke dass du diesen Thread auf die wirklich wichtigen Dinge des Lebens fokussierst.


			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für meinen Teil kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten mit 29 Jahren meinen Leistungszenit was das Arbeiten angeht weit überschritten zu haben!


Der Zenit meiner Arbeitsmotivation war bei mir irgendwann Mitte Zwanzig erreicht, als ich mitten in der Nacht Zeitung ausgetragen habe, um mein Studium zu finanzieren. 


			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch kochen...


Nö, dafür haben wir doch den Ruben.
Die Gegend um Meran, Bozen und Pustertal kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Mal sehen, im September bin ich vielleicht wieder in den Dolomiten. 

ciao, matthias


----------



## homburger (6. Juli 2006)

...und vor allem macht niemand die Regierung wirklich darauf aufmerksam, dass mangelnde Arbeitsmoral schlecht für die Wirtschaft ist. Mit unseren zufriedenen Gesichtern beim Plattbügeln eines Singeltrails in Meran, leisten wir doch an der Gesellschaft einen viel wertvolleren Dienst. Die Menschen lachen ohnehin zu wenig.

Ich glaub ich schreib mal an die Frau Merkel...


----------



## KillerN (6. Juli 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Fährt jemend in Eppstein die 60er Runde mit? Ich wurde ja heute schwer ausgelacht für meine Wahl, möchte aber auch nicht allein fahren. Wenn sich jetzt keiner mehr zur 60er (um)meldet, würde ich notgedrungen auf eure Wahl umsteigen. Dann wäre ich aber sehr unglücklich... OHHH...



Ich fahre die 60km Runde, musst also nicht alleine fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2006)

Mein Hinterbau hat nen Haariss 

Gruss


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Juli 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mein Hinterbau hat nen Haariss ... Gruss


Shit happens ... und ich wollte Dich wg. Sa. nachmittag anrufen.   cu Carsten


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Shit happens ... und ich wollte Dich wg. Sa. nachmittag anrufen.   cu Carsten



Da wird wohl nichts mehr draus.  

Ich werd morgen mal bei meinem Händler vorbei gehen und schauen was der sagt. Hoffentlich nichts falsches. Das Bike ist ja erst 3/4 Jahr alt. 
Ich frag mich wie sowas passieren kann? Der Riss geht durch bis zur Innenseite.


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. Juli 2006)

@Luca:
Katastrophe, hoffentlich hält meins noch acht oder neun Jahre.
@Balduinstein:
Was solls, im Urlaub war auch die Dusche kaputt und es war nix mit warm duschen. Ich fahr das dicke Ding. Wenn ich untergehe, dann schon richtig und mit bolschewistisch wehender Fahne. Ich möchte mich da mal dem TDI M.A.T. anschließen und sag mal: "Ich zahl doch nicht einen Euro pro Kilometer!" So. Und jetzt noch ein Bier drauf. Prost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (8. Juli 2006)

@Lucafabian: Mein Beileid! Ein Rahmenbruch ist einfach schmerzlich, insbesondere bei so einem schönen Rad. Bei dem jungfräulichen Alter des Rahmens sollte aber doch vom Hersteller eine kulante Lösung drin sein, oder? Ansonsten würde ich die Reste den Jungs von ADP in Dietzenbach persönlich rektal einführen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juli 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem jungfräulichen Alter des Rahmens sollte aber doch vom Hersteller eine kulante Lösung drin sein, oder? Ansonsten würde ich die Reste den Jungs von ADP in Dietzenbach persönlich rektal einführen.



Der Händler ging heute morgen von einer kulanten Lösung aus. Hoffen wir mal das ADP das ganze genauso sieht. Ende nächster Woche sollte ich es wissen!

Profilaktisch werd  ich aber schon mal ein paar Tuben Gleitcreme kaufen, man weis ja nie und die Idee mit der speziellen Einführungsart gefällt mir ganz gut  

Trotzdem         nein,  sogar


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2006)

@dr faust : sach ma, könntest du mir ein exemplar der dvd zum taunus trails mitbringen ?
bekomme am mittwoch mein nächste decke am haus  und werde es deshalb nicht zum awb schaffen  

@all : vielleicht schaffe ich es, für nächste woche mal die trailtour rund um staufen, rossert und atzelberg einzustellen ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2006)

@ wissefux:
Würde mich freuen wenn du das schaffen würdest. Diesmal sieht es so aus das ich mitfahren könnte


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @all : vielleicht schaffe ich es, für nächste woche mal die trailtour rund um staufen, rossert und atzelberg einzustellen ...


Dienstags oder donnerstags wär ich dabei!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2006)

oder Freitag...da hab ich früher Feierabend als Di oder Do. Wenns da auch bei euch auch passen würde. 
Hängt auch davon ab wann Abfahrt wäre ob Di oder Do überhaupt geht (bin vor 17Uhr nicht Zuhause in Lenzhahn).


----------



## KillerN (10. Juli 2006)

Habe ein knackiges Traininswochenende hinter mir und hatte mir fest vorgenommen den (Achtung BlackBike  ) Azborn(!) zu bezwingen. Bin von oben gekommen und dieses Monster erstmal in ruhe bergab gefahren, dann unten gewendet aber wieder net bezwungen, ich sag nur Matsch  

Naja mein neuer Tacho von Sigma (teuerstes Model, Made in Germany) hatte paar Aussetzter    (Wireless), aber zeigte nach 2 Tagen 150km und 2250HM an.

Man sieht sich dann in Eppstein


----------



## Der Spanier (10. Juli 2006)

Servus!

nach meiner schweizer Woche bin ich wieder in Dortelweil, mit viel Bock auf Fahrrad  

@homburger: Ich kann gern die Kochrolle übernehmen   
@Eppsteiner: Ich fahre auch die 60er Runde
@Lucafabian: das ist doch gemein mit deiner Hinterbau...vielleicht soll ich nicht mehr ein Rotwild als Traumbike haben    

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## laufand (10. Juli 2006)

Hi Leutz,

ich kann am Di. / Mi. leider keine Tour guiden. Bin beruflich unterwegs.    
Evtl. findet sich ein Alternativ-Guide ???  

@Fux: Wenn Du am Do. ne Eppstein-Tour anbieten würdest, wäre ich gerne dabei....  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2006)

nicht das wir uns mißverstehen :
ich dachte da eher an nächste woche mit der eppstein tour ...

mann und material werden diese woche für taunustrails geschont ...


----------



## laufand (10. Juli 2006)

Ach sooooo,

na dann kenn ich die Strecke doch schon    
Da muss ich wohl oder übel unvorbereitet ins Rennen gehen    

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich wohl oder übel unvorbereitet ins Rennen gehen



das ist teil meiner taktik   muß ja wenigstens meinen heimvorteil für mich nutzen


----------



## mischuwi (10. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> das ist teil meiner taktik   muß ja wenigstens meinen heimvorteil für mich nutzen


 das gildet nich!!!


----------



## Ippie (10. Juli 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> das gildet nich!!!



[email protected] Du als Niedersachse wirfst ganz schön mit hessischen Sätzen um dich


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juli 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> das gildet nich!!!


 das gildet ni*s*ch!!! 

 von wegen wirft mit hessisch um sich, wurde sofort als Nichthessse erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (10. Juli 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> das gildet ni*s*ch!!! ..


genaugenommen muss es heissen:

*däs gildet net*


----------



## lokalhorst (10. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> ich kann am Di. / Mi. leider keine Tour guiden. Bin beruflich unterwegs.
> Evtl. findet sich ein Alternativ-Guide ???
> ...



Also kein Guide? Alle wollen sie sich nur für die Tanunstrails schonen?
Dann trage ich jetzt mal einen Termin für Mi ein. allerdings ist der Startort eher in der Mitte: Parkplatz Rote Mühle. Das haben wir letzte Woche auch schon gemacht und es war eine schöne Tour.

Gruß

der Horst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juli 2006)

An der Roten Mühle...ist das da ganz in der Nähe von Schneidhain? Rote Mühle 1 findet mein RoutenPlaner net...aber ne rote Mühle findet er und die ist da neben Schneidhain im Mühlweg. 
Wenn das da ist probiere ich morgen mal aus wie lange ich bis dahin brauche (ob ich das wegen der Arbeit zeitlich schaffe) und sage dann bescheid ob ich komme.

@wissefux: Achso, du meinstest nächste Woche, da ist überhaupt kein Problem, da hab ich Urlaub  (nur da WE passt nicht, da bin ich vorraussichtlich in den Alpen)


----------



## happybikerin (10. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> ich kann am Di. / Mi. leider keine Tour guiden. Bin beruflich unterwegs.
> Evtl. findet sich ein Alternativ-Guide ???
> ...





Oh nein!!! Findet also gar kein Treffen an der Hohen Mark statt diesen Mittwoch?? Das pack` ich nich, ich will fahren!!!!Biiiiiitte!!!


----------



## happybikerin (10. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> ich kann am Di. / Mi. leider keine Tour guiden. Bin beruflich unterwegs.
> Evtl. findet sich ein Alternativ-Guide ???
> ...





Oh nein !!! Findet also gar kein Treffen an der Hohen Mark statt diesen Mittwoch?? Das pack` ich nich, ich will fahren!!!!Biiiiiitte!!! Falls am Donnerstag etwas anliegt, da wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## Sakir (11. Juli 2006)

happybikerin schrieb:
			
		

> Das pack` ich nich, ich will fahren!!!!Biiiiiitte!!!


hee hee, das kenne ich....  
war damal beim rauchen auch so    

es wird sich doch ein Guide finden.. oder....


----------



## m.a.t. (11. Juli 2006)

Uh, Rote Mühle. Da muss ich jetzt mal rumzicken , weil dass is mir ein bissl zu weit. Ich fahr morgen lieber irgendwas ab Hohemark.


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2006)

glückwunsch, m.a.t. ! damit bist du guide ab hohe mark  

seit wann ist dir denn irgendwas zu weit  

also ich finde rote mühle klasse, wäre in 5 min da. kann aber noch nicht sagen, ob es morgen abend klappt ...

@taunustrailer : mein heimvorteil ist wirklich das einzige, was mir momentan geblieben ist   mein hardtail ist die kette am ar*** und ich muß wahrscheinlich mit meiner schiffschaukel und 130 mm federweg vorne wie hinten antreten. wenn da nicht noch der vorbau zicken macht. da knackt es nämlich immer so schön ...

ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## caroka (11. Juli 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Uh, Rote Mühle. Da muss ich jetzt mal rumzicken , weil dass is mir ein bissl zu weit. Ich fahr morgen lieber irgendwas ab Hohemark.


Jungs zicken nicht, überlass das uns Frauen. Da sind wir einfach besser.;-)

.......Mach Du doch den Guide an der Hohe Mark. 

Grüße

Caroka


----------



## blackbike__ (11. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @taunustrailer : mein heimvorteil ist wirklich das einzige, was mir momentan geblieben ist   mein hardtail ist die kette am ar*** und ich muß wahrscheinlich mit meiner schiffschaukel und 130 mm federweg vorne wie hinten antreten. wenn da nicht noch der vorbau zicken macht. da knackt es nämlich immer so schön ...
> 
> ich könnt :kotz:



willste jetzt das rad wegschmeissen, weil die kette kaputt ist   , dachte immer sowas wär in 5 minuten gewechselt  

@awb hohe mark oder rote mühle: weiss noch nicht, ob ich mittwoch dabei bin, fühl mich grade so leicht angekränkelt, mal gucken, wie's morgen aussieht..., wenn morgen nicht, hatten wir schon mal überlegt, ob wir donnerstag noch 'ne kleine runde in eppstein fahren, mal gucken ob wir auch ohne den fux was von der marathonstrecke finden  , sagen dann aber nochmal bescheid, falls jemand lust hat mitzukommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2006)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> willste jetzt das rad wegschmeissen, weil die kette kaputt ist   , dachte immer sowas wär in 5 minuten gewechselt


nee, natürlich net. hab sogar ne kette daheim. nur mein technischer support ist z.z. in schweden.
hab selber noch nie ne kette getauscht. hab grundsätzlich ein händchen dafür, mehr kaputt zu machen als ganz, wenn ich sowas alleine in angriff nehme. also lass ich das bike in der ecke stehen. soll es doch sehen, was es davon hat, mich kurz vor dem heimrennen im stich zu lassen   
hol ich halt den titel in meiner ak (hab mich extra 20 jahre älter gemacht bei der anmeldung) mit meinem "soft-freerider"


----------



## m.a.t. (11. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> glückwunsch, m.a.t. ! damit bist du guide ab hohe mark


 LMB dann hier. Tja, da müsst ihr jetzt durch. Sag mal KillerN, wieweit haben wir uns das letzte Mal eigentlich beim Metzgerpfad verfahren?   



			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @taunustrailer : mein heimvorteil ist wirklich das einzige, was mir momentan geblieben ist   mein hardtail ist die kette am ar*** und ich muß wahrscheinlich mit meiner schiffschaukel und 130 mm federweg vorne wie hinten antreten. wenn da nicht noch der vorbau zicken macht. da knackt es nämlich immer so schön ...


Nich rumheulen, einfach neue Kette drauf, wo ist das Problem? Braucht man für die Rohloff extra nen Wagenheber?
Und wegen dem Knacken, dass ist bei Cracknfail so. Der Sound ist da im Preis mit drin.  

Meine Ausrede für Eppstein hab ich auch schon: Ich fahr ja immer noch den Mühlstein von Mainbike spazieren. Nach brutalstmöglicher Analyse hab ich das auch als Ursache für mein Streichresultat in Frammersbach ausgemacht. 

ciao, matthias


----------



## Lupo (11. Juli 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Uh, Rote Mühle. Da muss ich jetzt mal rumzicken , weil dass is mir ein bissl zu weit. Ich fahr morgen lieber irgendwas ab Hohemark.


ja, hohemark liegt mir auch mehr obwohl man ab der roten mühle bestimmt auch mal was neues fahren könnte.....
danke mat dass du die initiative ergriffen hast wollte grad einen lmb eintrag machen und mir dann den kopf über eine tour im >1000 bereich zerbrechen   kann ich mir jetzt sparen und dir schön stressfrei hinterherfahren 

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2006)

m.a.t schrieb:
			
		

> Und wegen dem Knacken, dass ist bei Cracknfail so. Der Sound ist da im Preis mit drin.



wat soll dat denn    ist dem wirklich so ? ein jahr lang ruhe, jetzt knackt es und man kann nix machen oder was


----------



## m.a.t. (11. Juli 2006)

Mal gucken ob ich das Video von Phaty mit seinem Cannondale hier irgendwo finde, das war n geiler Sound 
Bei mir lag das Knacken offenbar am wackeligen Freilauf. Mit dem Laufrad von Mainbike ist jetzt Ruhe. Ansonsten hatte ich schonmal als Ursache etwas gelockerte Flaschenhalterschrauben und Kettenblattschrauben. Viel Erfolg beim Suchen der Quelle, das kann einen wahnsinnig machen.


----------



## KillerN (11. Juli 2006)

Ich habe auch schon ne Ausrede: Ich kann mir das Rennen net einteilen da dieser neue sch**ss Tacho net funzt.
Ich solle einschicken sagt die Call Center Mitarbeiterin von Sigma, da die ganze erste Charge defekt sei. Na Klasse ! Ich will von Sigma nix mehr wissen, sende an den Händler zurück und nehm mir was anderes, ich hoffe das ist bis Sa. geliefert !

@Do. Eppstein. Da wäre ich dabei !

Grüße, Jens

EDIT:

Mein örtlicher Schraubendealer hatte doch tatsächlich ne passende längere Schraube für meinen alten Tacho *puh, schweiss wegwisch*
So weiss ich jetzt wenigstens auf welchem KM ich mich gerade quäle


----------



## Der Spanier (11. Juli 2006)

Servus,

@mat: kein Problem mit dem Metzgerdfad, da kenne ich mich gut aus, Herzberg und seine Umgebung ist mein normales Trainingsgebiet

@taunustrailer: einige haben Heimvorteil, ich hoffe, dass ich den Hitzevorteil habe...mit rund 30° könnte ich sogar einen Platz im Mittelfeld erreichen     

Viele Grüße und bis Mittwoch

Ruben


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juli 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> genaugenommen muss es heissen:
> 
> *däs gildet net*


Erstmal hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht, aber ganz genau genommen muß es "Des gildet net" geschrieben werden.  

wg.Mittwoch: Ich werd mich wohl auch diese Woche ausschließen müssen. Mit dem ollen Stumpjumper, ganz ohne Altherrenfederung, trau ich mich nicht mit. 
Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß und mir noch diese Woche mein Bike zurück. 
Abends ins Bett gehen ohne Bike streicheln "Des taucht doch nix"  

Gruss


----------



## homburger (11. Juli 2006)

Der Link war übrigens cycling.tv

@Lucafabian:
Wegen der rektalen Bikezuführungsgeschichte > frag mal den Babu, der hat sich als Profi für solche Situationen heraus gestellt (Bezug nehmend auf den Mann mit der Tröte in Balduinstein!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juli 2006)

@Babu: Auf was spielt der Homburger an?


----------



## sipemue (11. Juli 2006)

Was für eine Tour steht morgen abend an? KM / hm / Dauer?

Werde versuchen auf jeden Fall vorbei zu kommen, um mindestens so eine schöne Balduinstein-DVD zu erwerben


----------



## Der Spanier (11. Juli 2006)

Ajjjjjjjjjjj

Ich habe gerade die Anmeldungsliste des Taunustrails und...ich bin M30, mein gott, ich bin ein alter Sack....bald kann ich nur Ü30 Parties besuchen...


----------



## laufand (11. Juli 2006)

Hi Zusammen,

da der Fux versucht, seinen Heimvorteil auszuspielen  werde ich am Donnerstag voraussichtlich eine kleine Eppstein-Runde (Start: Sportplatz Am Bienroth der TSG Eppstein, Adresse: Auf dem Wingertsberg 2 in 65817 Eppstein) anbieten. Muss nochmal in meinen GPS-Tracks wühlen, aber da sollte zumindest die letztjährige Kurzstrecke drin sein.

Starten wollte ich gegen 18:00 Uhr. Ich werde am Donnerstag hier noch kurzfristig posten, ob's auch definitiv stattfindet.  
Die Tour wird aber langsam gefahren. Schließlich ist meine Regenerationsfähigkeit nicht die beste  

@Fux: Heimvorteil gibt's nicht, denn

a) sind wir alle Taunusbiker 
b) sind wir schließlich auch nicht Weltmeister geworden    


Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> a) sind wir alle Taunusbiker
> b) sind wir schließlich auch nicht Weltmeister geworden



... und c) sind wir immer noch papst  

vielleicht klappts bei mir ja am donnerstag. dann kann ich euch zumindest die erste hälfte der runde zeigen. wird teilweise nämlich andersrum gefahren als die letzten jahre.
die zweite hälfte am judenkopf kann ich mir irgendwie nie so genau merken.
eventuell ist das ganze ja sogar schon ausgeschildert ...

ach ja, gestartet wird im rennen aber unten und nicht oben am bienroth ...


----------



## mischuwi (11. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ... ach ja, gestartet wird im rennen aber unten und nicht oben am bienroth ...


 auch dieses Jahr bleibt einem also auch nichts erspart!  Am allerschlimmsten finde ich aber, dass man nach der Judenkopfrunde erst scheinbar am Schmerzberg vorbei kommt, um sich dann doch noch ein zweites mal hochzukämpfen.  Is ja wohl OBERFIES!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2006)

Ich bin morgen abend an der Roten Mühle nicht dabei. Packe das Zeitlich nicht, nächste Woche dann mal.


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juli 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wg.Mittwoch: Ich werd mich wohl auch diese Woche ausschließen müssen. Mit dem ollen Stumpjumper, ganz ohne Altherrenfederung, trau ich mich nicht mit.
> ....


Ich könnte Dir mein Kettler Alu-Trekking-Rad mitbringen/leihen; rustikale Ausstattung: Shimano "SIS" (24-G), Biospace(?)-Kurbel ("ovale" Kettenblattform), FST-Gabel ca. 40mm => für uns Herren >40  

@M.A.T. Danke vorab für die AWB-Initiative (hoffentlich verfluch' ich den Guide nicht danach   )
@Eppstein-Jünger: ich werde die 30 km bei der Altherrenriege/M40 mitmachen (ist meine erste Teilnahme; mal schnuppern was geht).
cu morgen @Hohemark


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2006)

ich komm mal kurz vorbei, um die dvd abzuholen.
fahre dann aber wieder heim, muß nämlich bei dem wetter die frisch gegossene betondecke wässern, damit sie nicht reißt ...

bis gleich ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2006)

ok, ihr habt es so gewollt.

morgen gibts um 18.00 uhr ne trailige runde um eppstein.

eintrag hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2806

treffpunkt für die harten : 18.00 uhr wernerplatz
für die weichen : 1 min später am bienroth


----------



## kimpel (12. Juli 2006)

seh ick das srichtig, dass das da oben am eppsteine rsportplatz is?
naja ich versuchs mal zu finden + zu kommen


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2006)

"am bienroth" ist der sportplatz der tsg-eppstein. dort gibts auch reichlich parkplätze.

kleiner tipp : wer am bahnhof parkt und zum wernerplatz kommt, muß den schulberg eigentlich nur am anfang hoch.
wer oben am sportplatz parkt, muß nach der runde auf jeden fall nochmal den schulberg hoch  

ihr habt also die wahl


----------



## laufand (12. Juli 2006)

@Fux: Hey super, da sind wir dabei!!!

Verflucht, habe es heute Abend nicht mehr geschafft, meine neues Laufrad einzuspeichen. Da muss ich halt mit dem Fully ran 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Sakir (13. Juli 2006)

Morsche...

vielen dank an alle Guide´s, die gestern geführt haben  

hätte zwar bissel mehr sein können, aber irgendwie war die ganze 
Gruppe wohl gestern eher "gemütlich" eingestellt  

ein dickes LOB an Steffens Begleitung....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte Dir mein Kettler Alu-Trekking-Rad mitbringen/leihen; rustikale Ausstattung: Shimano "SIS" (24-G), Biospace(?)-Kurbel ("ovale" Kettenblattform), FST-Gabel ca. 40mm => für uns Herren >40



Frau und Bike werden nicht betrogen !


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2006)

so leute, noch knapp 3 stunden bis zur tour !

drückt mal die daumen, dass wir von den angekündigten schweren gewittern verschont werden.

sollten diese jedoch wie angekündigt kommen, trete ich die tourführung freiwillig an den kater ab  
da er nur 5 min radweg bis zum start hat, kann er die wetterlage in eppstein besser beurteilen als ich. gewitter sind ja meist doch eher lokal beschränkt ...

schaun mer mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2006)

Momentan sieht´s gut aus. Allerdings ist es eklig schwül da draußen. Man sieht sich dann um 18 Uhr am Wernerplatz.


----------



## kimpel (13. Juli 2006)

muss leider absagen, bin eben erst nach hause gekommen und mehr als tod  aber man sieht sich ja am sonntag, wenn man den schulberg mehr als nur einmal hoch muss


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Juli 2006)

Damit das hier gar nicht erst einreist mit AWB-freien Arbeitstagen, hab ich mal für morgen einen Eintrag ins LMB gesetzt. Die Tour bin ich schonmal mit Ruben zusammen gefahren, man kommt da flüssig vorwärts.

Da könnten dann auch einige Hanauer ihre überschüssigen Kräfte abbauen bzw. die 1000hm knacken.  


			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> hätte zwar bissel mehr sein können, aber irgendwie war die ganze
> Gruppe wohl gestern eher "gemütlich" eingestellt



ciao, matthias.


----------



## Sakir (13. Juli 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnten dann auch einige Hanauer ihre überschüssigen Kräfte abbauen bzw. die 1000hm knacken.


hmmm... ... ich dencke nicht, das es klappt.... leider....
irgendwann muss ich auch mal daheim sein  

aber danke für das angebot


----------



## KillerN (14. Juli 2006)

Das wird ein richtig lustiger Wettkampf, eine echt interresante Strecke !  
Sollte der anstrengenste Kurs sein den ich Wettkampfmäßig fahren werde, muss da wohl nochmal schnell bei Dr. Fuentes was bestellen  

Danke für die Führung, bis Sonntag


----------



## Der Spanier (14. Juli 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Damit das hier gar nicht erst einreist mit AWB-freien Arbeitstagen, hab ich mal für morgen einen Eintrag ins LMB gesetzt. Die Tour bin ich schonmal mit Ruben zusammen gefahren, man kommt da flüssig vorwärts.
> 
> Da könnten dann auch einige Hanauer ihre überschüssigen Kräfte abbauen bzw. die 1000hm knacken.
> 
> ...



MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT....Sonntag ist EEEEEEEEEppstein.....hast du es vergessen     du solltest eher Kräfte für die 90er Runde sparen     


@KillerN: ganz ruhig bleiben, du wirst sowieso nicht der letzte sein   die Sache mit Dr Fuentes ist kompliziert, die verdammte spanische Polizei hatte schon unsere Taktik bei Balduinstein ganz kaputt gemacht


----------



## Dr. Faust (14. Juli 2006)

Eppstein wird was werden. So oder so. Danke für die Streckenbesichtigung heute und den Schlauch. Ich entwickle mich jetzt zum AWB-Pannenstatistik-Spitzenreiter, wenigstens das.
Freitag 1000 hm machen finde ich eine super Idee, Matthias! Leider habe ich Sommerfest von der Arbeit und muss grillen und Bier trinken. Wird also leider nichts, naja.
Ganz was anderes:
In den letzten Tagen kam immer mal wieder das Thema auf CO2 Kartuschen und eine günstige Bezugsquelle. Gewindelose 16 g Kartuschen liegen vom Pumpenhersteller im 5er Pack wohl so bei guten 1,50 , kleinere Packungen viel teurer. Im Internet gibt es größere Mengen anderer Fabrikate (aber auch 16 g Kohlendioxid, also gleichwertig) für teils 80 Cent. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte eine Mail an mich und wenn sich ein paar finden, lohnt sich die Bestellung. 
Bis Sonntag,
Steffen


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2006)

ihr habt ja nur die hälfte der strecke gesehen. der konditionell schwierigere teil fehlt noch. am judenkopf sind die anstiege etwas länger, besonders der direkt nach dem bahnhof ...
bin mal auf die endgültige rückführungslösung zur brücke gespannt. so wie gestern ist das eigentlich im rennen nicht zumutbar ...

@dr. faust : was machst du nachts, dass du so spät noch postest    noch ein lecker eis gestern abbekommen   ?
co2-kartuschen kann ich auch gebrauchen. wieviel müssten denn da zusammenkommen, damit sich ne bestellung lohnt ?
awb-racing-team.de klingt gut


----------



## mischuwi (14. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt ja nur die hälfte der strecke gesehen. der konditionell schwierigere teil fehlt noch. am judenkopf sind die anstiege etwas länger, besonders der direkt nach dem bahnhof ...


Also ich finde die Rossertrunde ja anstrengender, weil man sich da nie richtig erholen kann. Kaum is der Puls mal unter 190 dann gehts auch schon wieder bergauf.  Am Judenkopf hat man zwar längere Anstiege aber eben auch längere Abfahrten, auf denen man sich schön erholen kann. Und außerdem sind die Steigungen nicht so steil! Also keine Angst vor dem Judenkopf!  



			
				Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz was anderes:
> In den letzten Tagen kam immer mal wieder das Thema auf CO2 Kartuschen und eine günstige Bezugsquelle. Gewindelose 16 g Kartuschen liegen vom Pumpenhersteller im 5er Pack wohl so bei guten 1,50 , kleinere Packungen viel teurer. Im Internet gibt es größere Mengen anderer Fabrikate (aber auch 16 g Kohlendioxid, also gleichwertig) für teils 80 Cent. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte eine Mail an mich und wenn sich ein paar finden, lohnt sich die Bestellung.


*Interesse anmeld*  Aber was bedeutet denn 'größere Mengen'? 50? 100? 1000?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2006)

Hab mein Bike wieder zurück
Supergroßes Lob an Rotwild und Wellmann Bikes. Der Service von beiden ist von der feinsten Sorte. Weder an der Qualität, noch an der Geschwindigkeit der Bearbeitung gab es was zu meckern.
Letzten Samstag hab ich reklamiert und gestern konnte ich das Bike wieder abholen. 
Die Schwinge wurde kostenlos ausgetauscht. Das Geräusche vom Hintebau sind verschwunden. Alles ist bestens.

Man hat ja schon viel gehöhrt und gelesen über schlechten Service, aber hier gabs überhaupt gar nix zu meckern. 
Deshalb hier an dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes Lob an Rotwild    und Wellmann Bikes    

Sogar meine Signatur bedankt sich  

Gruss


----------



## homburger (14. Juli 2006)

Da hab ich auch schonmal geschaut. Ich wollte mir ohnehin mal einen Satz CO2 Patronen zulegen.
http://www.kapseldiscount.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.kapseldiscount.de/

Ob ich mir heute nochmal 1000 hm geben soll??? Ich glaube nicht.
Holt jemand schon die Unterlagen am Samstag?


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Holt jemand schon die Unterlagen am Samstag?



na logo ! werde mit dem bike die unterlagen abholen. am raceday komme ich auch direkt mit dem bike rüber ...


----------



## lokalhorst (15. Juli 2006)

Da die AWB Touren nicht wirklich für Neueinsteiger geeignet sind, biete ich am Montag wieder eine Tour von der Roten Mühle aus an. Keine Angst die Rote Mühle Touren sind keine Konkurrenz und auch nicht der Versuch AWB in Richtung MZ/WI zu ziehen. Es wird auf jeden Fall eine ruhige Tour und bald fahren die Leute die dort mitfahren dann auch mal bei den AWBTouren mit.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2825
Da ich am Mi schon auf dem Weg in den Urlaub bin, werde ich auch nicht beim AWB dabei sein. 

Bis Morgen
der Horst


----------



## missmarple (15. Juli 2006)

@horst: Du hast dir auf jeden Fall mal ein Lob verdient, dafür dass Du dich uns "Greenhorn's" so tapfer erbarmst...


----------



## KillerN (16. Juli 2006)

Habe mir gerade von meinem Kumpel mal die ersten Bilder zusenden lassen.
Den kompletten Chip ziehe ich mir gerade, wenn er einen AWBler oder DIMBer mitgeknipst hat, stell ichs sofort online (500MB dauert nen Moment)

Ihr findet die Pics in meinem Fotoalbum (komprimiert)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12918

Facts:

Strecke: Mitteldistanz,  60km und 1800HM
Fahrzeit: 3:23:15
Durschnittliche Geschwindigkeit: 17,71km/h

Endergebnisse von der SportIdent HP 
http://www.sportident.com/service/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20060716821982

Platz (M20): *17 *von 35   --  Platz (Gesamt) *43* von 251


Grüße,Jens

P.S.: Muss mich gerade bisschen ärgern, habe ne zwischenzeit von 1:39:00 nach einer Runde das wäre Platz 4  (bei M20)und das obwohl ich mir das Rennen etwas eingeteilt habe. *argh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (16. Juli 2006)

Auch wieder da  
Also, zunächst mal haben alle Teilnehmer (kann wörtlich so abgelegt werden) enormen Respekt verdient zur erneuten Überwindung dieser Quälerei!!! Mann, war das heiß und 60 km zu fahren bewegt sich für mich schon sehr nah an der physischen Selbstaufgabe.Alle Achtung  
Wir sind noch kurz am Schulberg gestanden um auf die AWB´ler zu warten. Ein ziehmlich müder Steffen und ein ziehmlich genervter Matthias wurden da noch abgelichtet. Matthias war nur kurze Zeit nach der Schließung der Langstrecke oben. Die haben sich von einigen Leuten noch Beschwerden angehört. Ich glaube, sie haben das etwas zu früh geschlossen... 
Grosse Vorstellung auch wieder von der Titelverteidigerin Mecki. HARDCORE  
Jens   geile Zeit. 
Babu: erster AK > War doch klar... Und das bei dem mageren Trainingspensum dieses Jahr.
Um noch mal auf Zeiten zu sprechen zu kommen, die Kurzstrecke in 1:30 zu beenden ist schon krass, aber die 60 km in 2:48, das finde ich erniedrigend.

Jetzt aber zu den Bildern. Schönen Sonntag noch...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12919/page/1


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Juli 2006)

Gratulation an Mecki, Martin, Michael, Jens und Steffen. Ihr seid alle tolle Zeiten gefahren. Die anderen auch, hab aber jetzt den Überblick bei so vielen Leuten verloren 
Ich mach mir jetzt ein oder zwei Bier auf, dann gehts mir auch wieder besser. 
ciao, matthias

PS: Wer von euch ist denn beim Keiler mit dabei?


----------



## KillerN (16. Juli 2006)

Von mir auch ein riesen Lob an Mecki und Babu für die super Erfolge !  
Der Rest hat natürlich auch ein RIESEN Lob für die tollen Leistungen verdient !

Es war ein klasse Wettkampf, ich habe mich glaub ich noch nie so gequält und alles aus mir raus geholt wie heute. Den letzten Berg habe ich solche Krämpfe gehabt, wäre ich nicht so wahnsinnig angefeuert worden, wäre ich wohl hoch gekrochen. 

SportIdent war auch Klasse, mit der Zwischenzeit und dem schnellen Coupon am Ziel.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juli 2006)

Respekt an alle und Gratulation an die Podiumstürmer/innen.
Als Newcomer hat mich am meisten beeindruckt, was Zuschauer für eine Wirkung haben können. Nachdem ich schon nach 350-400 hm nicht mehr viel in den Schenkeln hatte, war der Rest ne ziemliche Quälerei (immerhin hatte ich die Trails somit für mich ). Richtung Ziel mußte ich Mitte am Berg angehalten; ich war so alle. Wollte hochgehen (oder dto. "kriechen"). Aber das Publikum war dermaßen gut drauf , und es wäre schade, wenn ihre Anfeuerungen umsonst gewesen wären. Also nochmal auf den Sattel und schnaufend die letzten 100m hoch. War die "schönste" Quälerei, die ich bisher erleben durfte.
cu Carsten


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Juli 2006)

Hi Jens,

nochmal nen Nachtrag wegen gestern.


			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Strecke: Mitteldistanz,  60km und 1800HM


Haste das selbst gemessen? Wenn ja, womit?
Mein Polar hat irgendwas mit 65km und 1950hm rausgespuckt  
Ich hab auch andere Zwischenzweiten notiert als der Veranstalter. Hat mein Polar jetzt auch nen Knacks vom Sturz weg?
ciao, matthias


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2006)

auch von mir ein großes lob an alle teilnehmer meines heimrennens  

1 mal gesamtsieg (blackbike)   
1 mal ak sieg (babu)   

unzählige top-ten platzierungen   

top-leistungen auf der mittelstrecke   

langstreckenfastbezwinger der herzen 

war also einiges geboten vom ibc-dimb-racing-awb-team !

wenn ihr noch weitere trails in diesem gebiet kennenlernen wollt, können wir gerne noch mal ne awb-tour in eppstein starten. dann könnten wir zunächst analog zum rennen richtung judenkopf fahren, dort einen der gestrichenen downhills nach lorsbach runter, dann rüber auf die staufenseite und weiter über rossert und atzelberg zurück ...
gerne auch mal sonntags ...


----------



## KillerN (17. Juli 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Haste das selbst gemessen? Wenn ja, womit?
> Mein Polar hat irgendwas mit 65km und 1950hm rausgespuckt
> Ich hab auch andere Zwischenzweiten notiert als der Veranstalter.



Nee ich denke dein Polar hat keinen Defekt, ich dachte mein oller Tacho wäre net so richtig eingestellt oder sonst was, da er auch 65km anzeigt ! 
Zu den HM kann ich nix sagen. Die Zwischenzeit stimmt allerdings überein.


----------



## Ippie (17. Juli 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

Respekt an alle Eppsteiner. Beindruckende Ergebnisliste. 

Ich bin total Sprachlos

Gruß

Volker


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2006)

hier mal ein kleiner auszug aus einer mail von max friedrich an mich :

"...um in den G1 Puls zu kommen bin ich dann 2h im Rennen mitgefahren. Am Starthügel hab ich erst mal den dicken gemacht (44-28) ..."  

also jungs (und mädels), fleißig weitertrainieren. da geht noch was am schulberg


----------



## blackbike__ (17. Juli 2006)

so, jetzt auch von meiner seite noch ein paar after-race-kommentare:
also erst mal: ihr seid echt alle die hammerzeiten gefahren, wahnsinn  , und ich weiss jetzt auch endlich, dass ich mittwochs abends nicht rumpienze... ihr seid einfach sooo schnell, hoffe ihr nehmt mich trotzdem weiter mit und wartet ab und an auf mich  
respekt vorallem auch noch mal an alle mittelstreckenfahrer, die strecke zweimal ist schon verschärft  und erstaunlich fand ich ja, dass der m.a.t. nach zwei runden noch energie genug hatte, sich so richtig aufzuregen  (ich glaube, ich hätte dem veranstalter an deiner stelle auf knien gedankt, dass er mich aus dem rennen genommen hat )
für mich selbst war's ein richtig nettes spassiges rennen, die erfahrung, das ganze rennen mit der hauptkonkurentin am hinterrad zu fahren war neu, aber durchaus spassig, so hatte man immer jemand, mit dem man sich zwischendrin mal unterhalten konnte (wir frauen brauchen das  ) und ausserdem musste man sich nie fragen, ob die nummer zwei von hniten angerauscht kommt, da sie ja eh schon da war, zumal mir irgendwann acuh klar war, dass sie sich hinter mir ganz wohl fühlte und keine anstalten machte, zu überholen, dass ganze also im zielsprint entschieden würde..., dass sandra dann just 10 m vor dem schulberg nen fetten krampf im oberschenkel bekam, war mein glück und hat mir einen zielsprint am schulberg   erspart  
danke übrigens auch an die fotografen sven und vivien  
ansonsten: eppstein ist einfach der schönste marathon mit der geilsten strecke, kann man nur hoffen, dass die pappnasen, forstämter usw. im hochtunus sich mal wieder einkrigen und das rennen auch nächstes jahr wieder stattfindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (17. Juli 2006)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe ihr nehmt mich trotzdem weiter mit und wartet ab und an auf mich  :


Sei doch nicht so bescheiden.  Mit Siegerinnen schmücken wir uns doch beim AWB gerne!


			
				blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> und erstaunlich fand ich ja, dass der m.a.t. nach zwei runden noch energie genug hatte, sich so richtig aufzuregen  (ich glaube, ich hätte dem veranstalter an deiner stelle auf knien gedankt, dass er mich aus dem rennen genommen hat ):


Hab mich eigentlich am meisten über mich geärgert, weil ich wenig Zeit hatte, die schöne Strecke zu geniessen. Das wollte ich eigentlich auf der 3. Runde nachholen. War aber wahrscheinlich schon besser so, viel Sprit war nicht mehr da, das wär noch 'interessant' geworden. Auf jeden Fall hätte ich mein Resultat von Frammersbach als AK-letzter nochmal bestätigen können.  


			
				blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> eppstein ist einfach der schönste marathon mit der geilsten strecke, kann man nur hoffen, dass die pappnasen, forstämter usw. im hochtunus sich mal wieder einkrigen und das rennen auch nächstes jahr wieder stattfindet


Ich oute mich mal als Fan von Frammersbach und Wombach. Seit diesem Jahr gibts in Frammersbach da auch ne höhere Traildichte. Die Orga dort ist halt auch auf allerhöchstem Niveau. Ausserdem gibts da einfach längere Anstiege so wie gestern auf der Judenkopfrunde, das mag ich halt mehr.
ciao, matthias


----------



## kimpel (17. Juli 2006)

nach dem das rennen bei mir gestern eher "subptimal" verlief, wich die entäuschung gegen abend dann doch und ein wenig glücksgefühle kamen auf, als noch nicht mal zwanzigjähriger in der m20-klasse auf platz9 zu landen ist doch eigtnlcig gar nicht so schlecht, immerhin hab ich ja noch 8jahre um besser zu werden 
ein kleine frage aber noch, kann mir irgendwer, dessen tachso die ganze kurzstrecke gehalten hat, sagen, wieviel km diese hatte, ich glaub nämlich, dass mein radumfang immer noch nicht stimmt


----------



## Babu (17. Juli 2006)

so, auch noch eine kleine wortmeldung von mir,

es war einfach geil und absolut abartig.

Sonst kann ich mich an nichts anderes mehr erinnern, weiß auch nicht woran das liegt. vielleicht ist mein stetig ansteigender lactatspiegel bis zum hirn hoch gestiegen und hat dort alles unwichtige vernichtet

ansonsten verbeuge ich mich vor allen, die es geschafft haben, die mittelstrecke zu überstehen 


martin


----------



## KillerN (17. Juli 2006)

Jaja ihr Kurzstreckler  

War irgendwie ein blödes gefühl auf der ersten Runde zu sein und dann zu wissen, du musst die ganzen Berge die du eben gefahren bist und noch fahren wirst, nochmal hoch :kotz: 
Dann haben die Kurzstreckler auch noch den ganzen Kuchen weggegessen  

Ob ich den Keiler fahr weiss ich nicht so ganz, glaube nicht. Werde wohl nur noch den Biebergemünd Marathon fahren.
Wie siehts bei euch aus ?


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Juli 2006)

Na, dann gebe ich halt auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab:
23 Minuten hinter Killer Jens auf der Mittelstrecke einzulaufen, ist zwar eigentlich als herbe Niederlage einzustufen, aber relativiere das für mich selbst mal folgendermaßen:
-Schleichender Platten (erst fühlt sich das Rad eine Weile wie ein Panzer an, dann erkennt man das Elend und fuddelt los- will CO2 Kartuschen),
-Kette nach außen runtergefallen,
-Erstversorgung samt Rad vom Trail räumen eines Gestürzten (Mann, hat das einen Schlag getan und Mann hat der geblutet...)
-Beide Tune-Flaschen verloren, das sind die, die eigentlich nur mit Gewalt aus den Haltern zu bekommen sind. Das die Rosbacherflaschen da nicht reinpassen und ich dann immer in der Trikottasche rumfummeln musste brauche ich ja wohl nicht zu erwähnen.
-Wenn ich mich Samstag Nacht noch etwas zurückgehalten hätte und nicht erst gegen halb fünf in der Heia gewesen wäre, hätte ich den Morgen auch nicht mit Aspirinsuche verbringen müssen.
Schlussfolgerungen für nächstes Mal:
1. Neue Standpumpe mit funktionierendem Manometer oder Downhillschäuche oder doch wieder notubes.com
2. Umwerfer sauber einstellen, besonders nach Wechsel des Innenlagers mit 2,5 mm verschobener Kettenlinie.
3. Das ganze nicht mehr als Spaß betrachten, sondern um Ehre, Frauen und Macht kämpfen! Ganz wichtig!
4. Beine rasieren. 

Wer ist denn jetzt beim Keiler dabei? Die Startliste ist schon recht voll, ich denke man sollte sich da sputen. Ich hätte Lust auf die kleine 58 km Schleife.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2006)

ich fahr dieses jahr nix mehr ! ich habe fertig ...
bin letztes jahr auf der mittelstrecke bei den taunustrails schneller gefahren wie dieses jahr auf der kurzstrecke


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Juli 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Beine rasieren.


Da brauchst du dich ja nicht wirklich wundern, wenns nicht so läuft.  

Dieses Jahr stehen bei mir noch Keiler und evtl. Biebergrund auf dem Programm. Da es auf dem Bike alles irgendwie nicht so 100% läuft, such ich mir noch was mit dem RR raus, wahrscheinlich den SURM.

Edit: Für alle, die von Eppstein noch schwere Beine haben, gibts morgen ne lockere Runde um den Enkheimer Hang und den Bad Vilbeler Wald. Wenn gewünscht, können wir am Enkheimer Hang bei schönem Ausblick eine "Bike and Beer" Pause einlegen. Wünsche zur Biermarke bitte per PN an mich


----------



## blackbike__ (17. Juli 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn jetzt beim Keiler dabei? Die Startliste ist schon recht voll, ich denke man sollte sich da sputen. Ich hätte Lust auf die kleine 58 km Schleife.



hier, wir, hab den andreas und mich grade angemeldet, für die 58-er runde eek: hilfe). auf der website steht übrigens irgendwo, dass am 15.7. anmeldeschluss ist, danach nur noch nachmeldung vor ort...., anmeldung funktionierte aber heute morgen trotzdem noch! das teilnehmerlimit ist auch bald erreicht, ist also wahrscheinlich eile angesagt...
biebergrund fällt bei uns dieses jahr leider aus wg. urlaub, bin aber auch nicht so böse drum, den atzborn gegen vino, sonne usw. einzutauschen  
letzter mara wird dann hirschberg, auch sehr schön


----------



## Der Spanier (17. Juli 2006)

Servus,

Tja,hier meldet der letzte AWBler sich  

Also, bei mir 4:01:34 / 153 Insgesammt (AK keine Ahnung, bin ich an der Uni und habe den blöden Zettel nicht dabei) 

Ich weiss nicht genau, was sie mit der Zeit gemacht haben: Netto Fahrzeit war bei mir 3:59:20, ich habe nur rund 10 sekunden bei eine Verpfegung gehalten und noch 20 mehr bei einen Zwischenfall auf dem schottigen Trail runter im dorf    na ja, sie haben im Ziel auch ein bisschen Zeit gebraucht, um meine Chip nachzulesen.  Km insgesammt, 62,7 und 1870 Hm...dein Polar ist richtig MAT  

Über das Rennen: danach war ich völlig kaputt, habe ich alles gegeben. Kurz nach dem Ziel war mein Körpergefühl zum :kotz:, wie alle sehen konnten. Ich brauchte fast 30 Minuten, und wieder der alte Spanier zu sein und wieder lachen zu können.

Die erste runde war ich ganz gut, trotz der wirklich langsam gefahren Trails (wir sind langsamer gefahren als bergauf, es gab eine richtige Stau...) ich gar sogar schneller als MAT  

Der zweite Runde hat gut angefangen, war ich bei Schmerzberg ganz schnell und konnte endlich die Traisl wirklich schnell fahren. MAT hat mich überholt, aber bis zu Verpflegungsanlage konnte ich ihn sehen...und da fangt meine Qualerei...mein Gott, diese letzten 15 Km habe ich sooooooo gelitten. Komisch, denn ich normalerweise fahre ich besser, wenn ich eigene Kilometer in meinen Beinen habe. Der Anstieg zu Judenkopf war einfach schrecklich, ich fang an, Krämpfe zu bekommen, insbesondere in der letzten steilen Stuck...außerdem war ich ganz allein...tja, danach hat mich einen mich überholt und konnte hinter ihm fahren, bis zum letzten Abfahrt, wo ich ganz vorsichtig war: Mein Körper war so geschlaucht, dass ich das Fahrrad nicht mehr kontrolieren konnte. Wer weiss, vielleicht hatte ich wenig gegessen oder war einfach zu hart oder zu heiss  für mich. Am Ende waren meine Krämpfe so stark, dass ich Schmerzberg nicht mehr bezwingen konnte und das Fahrrad schieben musste...

Also, ich habe rund um 4 Stunden gefahren und genau im Mittelfeld, eigentlich meine Ziele...aber so kaputt habe ich mich nie gefühlt...na ja, ich hoffe, dass ich nächstes Mal besser ankommen kann  

Dieses Jahr habe ich auch fertig: Arbeitsommer in Spanien...wer weiss, vielleicht im September

Gruß

RUben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (17. Juli 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann gebe ich halt auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab:
> 23 Minuten hinter Killer Jens auf der Mittelstrecke einzulaufen, ist zwar eigentlich als herbe Niederlage einzustufen, aber relativiere das für mich selbst mal folgendermaßen:
> -Schleichender Platten (erst fühlt sich das Rad eine Weile wie ein Panzer an, dann erkennt man das Elend und fuddelt los- will CO2 Kartuschen),
> -Kette nach außen runtergefallen,
> ...


Glückwunsch an alle die sich über 1 oder auch 2 Runden gequält haben.  
Ich fahre beim Keiler auch die kleine 58er Runde.
Gibt es diesen Mittwoch ein AWB?

Bis dann,
Jens


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juli 2006)

Dann geb ich hier jetzt auch mal meinen Senf ab: 
Nächstes Jahr fahr ich auch Kurzstrecke! Die erste Runde war mit 1:54 bei noch nicht ausgreiztem Tempo eigentlich sehr gut und es lief alles super. 
In der zweiten Runde kam dann nach dem schönen Trail so langsam die Müdigkeit und kurz darauf ein Platfuß.   Motivation dahin und daher auch geschlagene 9 min für die Schlauchwechselaktion verplempert (inkl. Fluchen, Entsorgung, etc.). Danach kein Rhytmus und Krampfneigung. Mit 4:25 schließlich als insgesamt 181./253 (m) durchs Ziel. Auf der Kurzstrecke wäre das ca. 55./178 gewesen.  
Naja, zumindest eine schöne Strecke war´s und ich hab unterwegs viele nette Leute getroffen.  
Die Distanz der Mittelstrecke war bei mir übrigens 61,44 km/1872 hm und mit dem Profil (s.u.) kann man Holz schneiden!!!


----------



## laufand (17. Juli 2006)

Bevor ich auch noch meine Begeisterung über die Taunustrails los werde, erstmal die wichtigen Sachen:

Natürlich findet am Mi. wieder ein AWB statt. Eintrag im LMB bereits erfolgt.

Also bei mir lief das Rennen richtig gut. Hat zwar etwas gedauert, bis ich auf der Rossert-Runde meinen Rhythmus gefunden hatte. Dieses Auf und Ab ist echt nicht mein Ding: Ich mags lieber wie auf der Judenkopf-Runde: Flach und stetig bergauf und bergab. Bei steilen Anstiegen ist mein Gewicht, Ähhhmm meine Muskelmassen kontraproduktiv 
Kein Defektteufel der mich geplagt hat, nur das Überholen der Mittelstreckenfahrer war teilweise etwas mühsam und kräfteraubend. Aber das war dieses Jahr viel besser als Letztes.

Nur als ich dann im Ziel einen fast frisch geduscht aussehenden Mischuwi gesehen habe, naja, 8min Abstand ist schon ne Menge. 
Aber ich bin ja auch fast doppel so alt 

Über solche Subjekte wie Killern rede ich schon gar nicht mehr. Die werden auf die AWB-Touren nur noch mit 50Literfass auf dem Rücken mitgenommen.  
Die Leistung war schon unverschämt. Oder war da nicht ein kleiner Hinweis "Jens" im Büchelchen vom Dr. Fuentes??? Oder etwa doch der Elektromotor im Tretlager??? Neee, im Ernst: eine Super-Leistung  

Riesen Respekt auch für die freiwilligen und unfreiwilligen Mittelstreckler. Langweilt Ihr Euch bei den AWB-Touren denn nicht???

Ciao

Andreas


----------



## Der Spanier (17. Juli 2006)

Ahhhhh ich habe vergessen:

Großen Lob an alle

Ihr seid wirkliche Tiere        

Es ist mir peinlich, mit euch weiter AWB zu fahren  Trotzdem habe ich mich angemeldet  

@babbu: hast du meine Anfuern-Schrei im Wald gehört?    

@Killer: Bist du nicht "hijo Rudicio" ?  

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## Lupo (18. Juli 2006)

@eppstein-fahrer: bravo mädels und jungs, gut gemacht  vorallem bei der hitze son rennen durchzustehen verdient ja alle achtung. als wir am sonntag vormittag an einem schattigen plätzchen im garten frühstückten hab ich ja so an euch gedacht 

bis morgen abend,

wolfgang


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Juli 2006)

Für alle, die jetzt am Sonntag Appetit auf Eppstein bekommen haben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2846073&postcount=86


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (18. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Langweilt Ihr Euch bei den AWB-Touren denn nicht???



Ich wäre gerne öfters beim AWB was ja leider wegen meinem Job net so ganz geht. Aber mal schaun obs diese Woche klappt, wäre schön.

Achso, nein ich pflege keine Kontake zu Fuentes und habe auch keinen Elektromotor im Tretlager  

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2006)

@KillerN: das sagt Jan auch...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2006)

@ laufand: wo ist denn der Parkplatz? In den Altkönigstrasse? Würde ja gerne mal eine von euren AWB Touren mitfahren, allerdings müsste ich dafür die Treffpunkte finden. 
Den Parkplatz kennt mein Routenplaner nicht, aber Strassennamen kennt er, nenn mir am besten mal ne Strasse, dann finde ich das morgen auch.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juli 2006)

@ crazy Racer: 
wenn Du die A661 fährst,  Abf. Hohemark raus, dann kommt ein Kreisel, auf der Gegenüberliegenden Seite aus dem Kreisel wieder raus dann ist rechts der Parkplatz. Treffpunkt ist am Anfang des Parkplatzes an der  Hinweistafel des Taunuswanderclubs. 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Juli 2006)

Von Idstein aus wir er kaum auf der 661 kommen. Von der B 455 oder von der Kanonenstrasse aus (vom Sandplacken runter kommend) ist es aber auch nicht zu verfehlen. Einfach immer Hohemark runter fahren und nach dem Kreiverkehr (Ausgang Oberursel) direkt rechts. Wenn man dann nicht aufpasst, hat man im Zweifel schon einen Biketr auf der Haube.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2006)

Da ich mit 17 noch kein Auto fahre, wäre die Anreise per Bike. Hätte dann schon knappe 30km in den Beinen bis ich da bin - ist die Tour leicht genug das sich das überhaupt lohnt oder würde ich dann nur alle bremsen?


----------



## Lupo (18. Juli 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ....ist die Tour leicht genug das sich das überhaupt lohnt oder würde ich dann nur alle bremsen?


geh mal davon aus dass die tour leicht wird, die sind ja alle noch platt von eppstein und mach dir keine gedanken, mir sind net zu bremsen, jedenfalls bergab net


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2006)

Eppstein war doch Sonntag schon  
Wird ja dann auch reichlich Spät. Die Tour ab 18Uhr und dann noch 30km Heimweg.
Ich glaube ich warte einfach auf die nächste Tour ab Eppstein oder so, bis Eppstein hab ichs nur 20mins mit dem Bike (10km praktisch nur Bergab). Auch erst mal abwarten wie mein körperliches befinden morgen ist...nach der Tour (60km 1500hm) gestern.


----------



## caroka (18. Juli 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Eppstein war doch Sonntag schon
> Wird ja dann auch reichlich Spät. Die Tour ab 18Uhr und dann noch 30km Heimweg.
> Ich glaube ich warte einfach auf die nächste Tour ab Eppstein oder so, bis Eppstein hab ichs nur 20mins mit dem Bike (10km praktisch nur Bergab). Auch erst mal abwarten wie mein körperliches befinden morgen ist...nach der Tour (60km 1500hm) gestern.


Vllt haste die Tour schon im Auge.
Am 29.07.06 um 11:00 Uhr vom "Schwarzen Kater" im lmb. 
Wird sicher auch lustig.  Auch wenn ich die AWB'ler nur empfehlen kann aber bei mir klappt es zeitlich nicht so , sonst wäre ich da sicher öfter dabei.
Grüße


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2006)

hier eintragen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2842 und mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2006)

Die Tor habe ich natürlich schon im Auge, auch schon im Kalernder eingetragen. Aber anmelden will ich mich natürlich erst wenn ich auch sicher weiß das meine Mutter da keinen Last Minute Urlaub geplant hat.


----------



## homburger (19. Juli 2006)

Also, ich persönlich würde ja gern mal wieder über den kleinen Feldberg bis zum Reichenbach fahren. Der Trail macht nun wirklich bergab mehr Spaß als bergauf. Ich denke der Steffen schließt sich meinem Wunsch da an. 
Wenn wir den Guide da in irgend einer Weise beeinflussen könnten... Obwohl uns natürlich nichts ferner liegt als manipulativ daher zu kommen. Wirklich...


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2006)

keine ahnung ob´s bei mir heute klappt. die aussicht auf kleinen feldi mit reichenbachtal von oben bis unten, eventuell im anschluß nochmal die falkensteiner burg und königsteiner burg (auch da gibts was richtig fieses bergab  ) lassen mich wieder zum awb tendieren ... aber wir wollen ja nicht irgendwen hier beeinflussen  

auf der anderen seite steht ein aufruf zum "aftertaunustrails-trailcleaning", was ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig in anbetracht der situation für nächstes jahr wäre.

zu guter letzt meine chefin, mit der ich noch einige dinge bezügl. des baus durchsprechen *muß*. eventuell zum glück nicht unbedingt heute, aber das klärt sich noch im laufe des tages ...

zur zeit tendiere ich zu einer awb-runde, wenn denn die vorgeschlagene richtung eingeschlagen werden würde


----------



## Bergwelle (19. Juli 2006)

@ laufand und fux

Bitte heute keine fiesen Abfahrten .... mein neues Bike darf auf den ersten 1000km nur mit halber Drehzahl gefahren werden ;-)


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2006)

@bergwelle : keine panik, gibt doch für alles einen hühnerweg  
was für ein bike haste dir denn gegönnt ?


----------



## kimpel (19. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> hier eintragen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2842 und mitkommen


könntet ihr die touren nicht mal so legen, dass ich an den tagen mal nicht arbeiten muss?  (unter der woche kann ja jeder arbeiten )


----------



## hardun (19. Juli 2006)

Tach zusammen,
war 'ne schöne Tour, eigentlich. 
Ab einem gewissem Punkt dann nicht mehr, aber  schön war's trotzdem  

Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus, hier 'ne kurze Bilanz:
1 kleine Schürfwunde im Gesicht
1 etwas größere am rechten Unterarm
1 noch größere an der rechten Schulter inkl. Prellung
1 noch etwas größere am rechten Knie und Unterschenkel inkl. Prellung
1 Zerrung in der rechten Wade
1 Prellung an der rechten Hand
1 Verstauchung des linken Handgelenks, aber zum Glück ist nichts gebrochen!  

Danke noch mal Andreas und die anderen für's langsam Runterfahren und Rad-in's-Auto-packen.  
Ich hoffe, der Rest hatte noch mal Spaß auf den letzte Trails am Schluss, schießlich soll man sich von so etwas ja nicht die Laune verderben lassen.  

Ob ich nächste Woche am AWB teilnehmen kann, bezweifle ich momentan noch sehr, mal schaun.

Schöne Grüße,
Jo

PS: Ruben, geht's Dir auch gut soweit? Was macht die Schulter?

PPS: Ohne Helm hätte ich jetzt wahrscheinlich 'ne Frankenstein-Fratze als rechte Gesichtshälfte!


----------



## m.a.t. (20. Juli 2006)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> 1 kleine Schürfwunde im Gesicht
> 1 etwas größere am rechten Unterarm
> 1 noch größere an der rechten Schulter inkl. Prellung
> 1 noch etwas größere am rechten Knie und Unterschenkel inkl. Prellung
> ...


Pain is only temporary, glory is forever!
Gute Besserung


----------



## caroka (20. Juli 2006)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> war 'ne schöne Tour, eigentlich.
> Ab einem gewissem Punkt dann nicht mehr, aber  schön war's trotzdem
> 
> ...


Wenn ich auch nicht dabei war....
Ich wünsch' Dir und Ruben gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2006)

angesichts der stürze war es wohl ne gute entscheidung, gestern auf die burgendownhills zu verzichten  

allen ledierten gute besserung   hauptsache, das rad ist noch fahrtüchtig geblieben  

der kollege mit "ohne helm" sollte sich doch mal überlegen, ob er sich nicht doch einen kaufen will  
sollten wir eigentlich zur ausnahmslosen bedingung machen. wie gestern eindrucksvoll von hardun demonstriert ist ein helm durchaus sinnvoll


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2006)

@hardun+Ruben
Gute Besserung Euch beiden!

Gruss   Uwe


----------



## Sakir (20. Juli 2006)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus, hier 'ne kurze Bilanz:


ich drück dir alle Daumen... gute Bessereung...


----------



## Bergwelle (20. Juli 2006)

@hardun+Ruben auch alles Gute von mir.  

Im Taunus verrohen ja auch die Sitten ...... so schreibt es der Wiesbadener Kurier. Für alle die den Artikel noch nicht kennen - hier der Link:

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=2442366

Vielleicht stehen die Unfälle gestern im Zusammenhang mit den hohen Ozon Werten ;-)

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Lupo (20. Juli 2006)

auch von mir gute besserung euch beiden 


			
				Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Vielleicht stehen die Unfälle gestern im Zusammenhang mit den hohen Ozon Werten ;-)
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Uwe


..ich hab mich gestern auch net so sicher gefühlt wie sonst und bin bissi verhaltener bergab gefahrn als sonst. dieses pubstrockene geröll und geäst auf den wegen ist auch heimtückisch. wenns nass ist weiss man das man rutscht, aber so.... 
vielleicht sollten wir dem artikel des herrn hamm entsprechend nur noch auf den geteerten radwegen fahren und wenn einer "seiner" wanderer in sichtweite kommt uns ehrfürchtig samt bike in den graben schmeissen, verschämt unser gesicht bedecken und abwarten bis der vorbeigewandert ist


----------



## laufand (20. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir nochmals gute Besserung an alle gefallenen Seelen  

Kommt schnell wieder auf die Beine, damit das AWB nicht untergeht  

CU soon,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (20. Juli 2006)

Servus,

mein Gott, was für eine Verabschiedung vom Taunus im Sommer 2006  

- Drei Stürze, ein davon mit schemerzsvollen Folgen für meinen rechten Schulter 
- Rechter Schalthebel von allein zusammengebrochen, einige Teilen zwischen großen und kleinen Feldberg verloren. Daher habe ich erfahren,was Mountainbike mit einem Tripple Speed Bike ist  
- Rechter Bremshebel nach dem zweiten Sturz 5 °nach oben verschoben
- Oberrohr meines Meridas mit verschiedenen tollen Kratzern dank zu den Brems und Schalthebeln

Und ich bin vorsichtig gefahren...scheinbar waren die Abfahrten zu langsam für mich  

Trotzdem waren die Tour und die Geselschaft seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schön   

Zum Glück ist es nichts böses passiert mit meinem Schulter. Zwar  tut idieser noch ein bisschen weh und ich habe Kratzer überall auf der rechten Seite meines Körpers, mit den entsprechenden Problemen zu schlafen, aber ich denke, ich habe nichts kaputt gemacht  Danke für die Besserungswünsche   und danke Laufand für den Desinfektionsspray  

Den Schlathebel konnte ich nach einer Stunde Basteln wieder funktionsfähig machen. Wenn das mit der Promotion nicht klappt, sollte ich Schrauber werden  
@homburger: trotz deiner schlichten Sabotage, kaufe ich mir kein neues Fahrrad   
@Killer: ich könnte noch interesse haben in deinen Deore Schalthebeln haben, denn ich würde gern mein spanisches MTB auf 9 Speed verbessern

Den Bremshebel habe ich nach unten geschoben...leider ist es nicht perfekt geworden, aber ich habe Angst vor einem Zusammenbruch des Hebels, denn Alu ist kein besonders flexibel Rohstoff. Zum Glück ist die Funktion gut, nur ist es ärgerlich, dass ein nuer Teil nach drei Touren schon ein bisschen kaputt gemacht wurde  

Am Freitag fliege ich nach Madrid. Kein Spaß eigentlich, 7 Stunden bezahlte Arbeit + 3-4 unbezahlte Forschung für meine Promotion + 40° Tagsüber / 30° in der Nacht. Madrid ist keine schöne Stadt im Sommer. Wenn jemmad in der iberischen Halbinsel ist, können wir etwas ausmachen. Fahrräder könnte ich besorgen und es gibt genugend Gebirge rund um Madrid. Trotzdem werde ich AWB vermischen  

Bis September

Ruben

@hardun: Gute Besserung, in September bist du besimmt wieder fit


----------



## homburger (20. Juli 2006)

All das ist Dir nur passiert weil der Taunus Dich nicht gehen lassen will.
AWB ohne den Spanier ist doch nicht das Selbe  

Aber bis zum September ist ja nicht mehr lange und dann gibt es eine Comebackparty bei mir. 
Also, alles gute Ruben!


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juli 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @hardun+Ruben
> Gute Besserung Euch beiden!
> Gruss   Uwe


Ja, wo hast Du Dich am Mi. rumgelümmelt, hä ??? 

Gute Besserung @hardun und Ruben (zwei mal hab ich auch geglaubt, ich überhole mein Vorderrad) cu Carsten


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2006)

@MTK-Cube
Mi was war den da?
Ach ja, bei uns haben sie in der Nähe so grosse Löcher in den Boden gemacht, in eins von denen bin ich reingefallen und nicht mehr rausgekommen. 

Zum Glück waren sie mit Wasser gefüllt  

Gruss bis demnächst

Uwe


----------



## sipemue (21. Juli 2006)

Wer von euch fährt am 30.7. den Keiler mit? Auf welcher Strecke?

Ich werde dort starten. Vielleicht sieht man sich ...


----------



## m.a.t. (22. Juli 2006)

Hat jemand von euch Lust, heute ne Runde im Taunus zu drehen? Sagen wir 14:00 ab Hohemark?


----------



## Dr. Faust (22. Juli 2006)

Matthias,
großartig, genau deshalb habe ich gerade den Rechner angemacht!


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. Juli 2006)

Potzblitz,
da bietet doch tatsächlich einer am Mittwoch um 18.00 Uhr ein Biketreff an der Hohemark an! Soll ich den Russen bescheid sagen, dass sie uns seine Zähne holen? Oder treffen wir uns lieber schon um 17.59 Uhr?


----------



## laufand (24. Juli 2006)

Hi Leutz,

ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich am Mi. ne Tour anbieten kann:
Mecki liegt zur Zeit in der Uni-Klinik Mainz mit einer entzündeten und vereiterten Ohrspeicheldrüse zur stationären Antibiotika-Behandlung.  

Sie ist aber schon auf dem Weg der Besserung und sollte sie bis Mi. aus der Klinik entlassen werden, würde ich noch eine Tour anbieten.  
Ansonsten natürlich nicht. Dann muss ein Ersatz-Guide einspringen. 
Alternativ könnte natürlich einer von Euch ne Tour anbieten und ich schließe mich ggf. einfach an ...

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (24. Juli 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Potzblitz,
> da bietet doch tatsächlich einer am Mittwoch um 18.00 Uhr ein Biketreff an der Hohemark an!


ich würd sagen, wir schliessen uns einfach an und guggen mal wos hingeht allerdings wärn mir 1 - 1,5 std. doch bissl zu wenig schlimmstenfalls nehm ich das dann in die hand 

@laufand: viele grüsse an mecki und gute besserung  wasses all für krankheiten gibt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (24. Juli 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich am Mi. ne Tour anbieten kann:
> Mecki liegt zur Zeit in der Uni-Klinik Mainz mit einer entzündeten und vereiterten Ohrspeicheldrüse zur stationären Antibiotika-Behandlung.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

Gute Besserung an Mecki. Man was es alles für Krankheiten gibt. Wie bekommt man den sowas?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Ippie (24. Juli 2006)

Lupo,

schön dass wir beide gleichzeitig das gleiche geschrieben haben. Wie heißt es: Zwei d.... - ein Gedanke


----------



## laufand (24. Juli 2006)

Möglicherweise ein Speichelstein, der den Speichel-Abfluss behindert und dann kann es zur Entzündung / Vereiterung kommen...
Genaueres kann aber nur eine Kernspintomographie sagen...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (24. Juli 2006)

Ippie schrieb:
			
		

> Lupo,
> 
> schön dass wir beide gleichzeitig das gleiche geschrieben haben. Wie heißt es: Zwei d.... - ein Gedanke


fast...ich will erst garnet wissen wie man sowas kriegt


----------



## caroka (24. Juli 2006)

@laufand
richt' der Mecki auch von mir viele Grüße aus und vor allem gute Besserung.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2006)

@laufand : richte meiner freundin schöne grüße aus, wenn sie zufällig an mecki rumdoktert. sei nachsichtig, sie übt nämlich noch  

natürlich auch von mir alles gute an mecki


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Juli 2006)

Gute Besserung an Mecki auch von mir!
@lupo: Die feindliche Übernahme dieses Termins am Mittwoch ist ne gute Idee.


----------



## homburger (24. Juli 2006)

Arme Mecki, sowas braucht nun wirklich keiner. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sakir (24. Juli 2006)

@Mecki *... gute Besserung...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (24. Juli 2006)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!
Gute Besserung an Mecki und hoffentlich ist sie schnell wieder gesund!!!


----------



## KillerN (24. Juli 2006)

Ohrspeicheldrüse ? Was es nicht alles gibt...

Gute Besserung !


----------



## Der Spanier (24. Juli 2006)

Servus,

ich weiss nicht was eine entzändete Ohrspeicheldrüse ist     denn ich habe kein deutsches Wörterbuch dabei  ...aber das klingt schmerzvoll. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung

Schöne Grüße aus der Hölle, also, Madrid

Ruben


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Juli 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ich weiss nicht was eine entzändete Ohrspeicheldrüse ist     denn ich habe kein deutsches Wörterbuch dabei  ...aber das klingt schmerzvoll. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung
> 
> ...



Erklärung von Wikipedia ->

>> Klick mich hart <<

Sind dann auch die einzelnen Krankenheiten aufgelistet....


----------



## Der Spanier (24. Juli 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Erklärung von Wikipedia ->
> 
> >> Klick mich hart <<
> 
> Sind dann auch die einzelnen Krankenheiten aufgelistet....



Danke  

zum Glück klingen Latein und Spanisch sehr ähnlich und ich konnte ziemlich schnell identifizieren, was das war  

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## hardun (24. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute an Mecki!
Bei mir wird es diesen Mittwoch leider noch nichts mit Radfahren, das verstauchte Handgelenk ist noch nicht ganz in Ordnung, wird aber schon deutlich besser  
Dafür schimmern jetzt die Prellungen in den schönsten Farben  

Bis hoffentlich also nächste Woche, 
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (24. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir gute Besserung an Mecki.

Ich weiß auch noch nicht ob ich Mittwoch kann.

Bis dann,
Jens


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2006)

Allen Betroffenen gute Besserung und Erholung. Bei dieser Hitze im Krankenhaus... . Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lupo (25. Juli 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @lupo: Die feindliche Übernahme dieses Termins am Mittwoch ist ne gute Idee.


@m.a.t.: der termin ist weg....  kannst du was ins lmb setzen? bei mir gibts 2 unsicherheiten zum pünktlichen erscheinen: 
1. gabel und laufräder sind noch beim service
2. die a661 ist teilweise nur 1-spurig 
aber ich versuche auf alle fälle zu kommen


----------



## Sakir (25. Juli 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich versuche auf alle fälle zu kommen


ich kann dich mitnehmen, dnn kommen wir zusammen zu spät *ggg*
ruf den Service mal an und mach ihm ****** unterm *****  
ein Mittwoch ohne Lupo gibbet nett....


----------



## Lupo (25. Juli 2006)

Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dich mitnehmen, dnn kommen wir zusammen zu spät *ggg*...


das angebot nehm ich doch gern an


----------



## m.a.t. (25. Juli 2006)

@Lupo: Dass du meinen Namen im Zusammenhang mit pünktlichem Erscheinen nennst, erfreut mich  Da scheint mein Ruf ja noch nicht total ruiniert zu sein.
Wegen AWB-Termin morgen muss ich erstmal sehen, ob ich selbst überhaupt kann und auch ob ich bei dem Wetter überhaupt Lust hab. Eben draussen am Main wars fast nicht zum aushalten. Nen Anzug ist zwar keine Bikekleidung aber trotzdem. (hier bitte selbst ein schwitzendes Smilie denken)
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lupo (25. Juli 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> @Lupo: Dass du meinen Namen im Zusammenhang mit pünktlichem Erscheinen nennst, erfreut mich  Da scheint mein Ruf ja noch nicht total ruiniert zu sein....


naja, regelmässig 5 min zu spät ist doch auuch ne art von pünktlichkeit  jedenfalls kann man sich drauf verlassen 
ich versuch auf alle fälle um 18.00 da zu sein, kann halt bissi später werden....wer noch?


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Juli 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich versuch auf alle fälle um 18.00 da zu sein, kann halt bissi später werden....wer noch?


Ich hab vor zu kommen ... vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen Weg zu Saalburg zeigen, den man auch mit der Family fahren kann; d.h. möglichst konstant und einfach die ca. 130hm hoch und nix mit Sägezahnprofil (und sei es nur auf der Karte, die ich mitbringen werde). cu Carsten


----------



## Lupo (25. Juli 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab vor zu kommen ... vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen Weg zu Saalburg zeigen, den man auch mit der Family fahren kann; d.h. möglichst konstant und einfach die ca. 130hm hoch und nix mit Sägezahnprofil (und sei es nur auf der Karte, die ich mitbringen werde). cu Carsten


kann ich, aber nur zeigen sonst müsst ich ja an den m-steinen dran vorbeifahrn, geht doch net


----------



## mischuwi (26. Juli 2006)

*ausderVersenkungauftauch*

ich werde heute auch mal wieder versuchen beim AWB dabei zu sein. Ich habe jedenfalls ganz hoffnungsvoll mein Bike und entsprechende Kleidung mit zur Arbeit genommen. Mal sehen, ob mich mein Chef heute mal ausnahmsweise schon nach 9h gehen lässt. Braucht also nicht auf mich warten. Entweder bin ich da, oder halt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (26. Juli 2006)

Na das ist ja mal wieder typisch. Den verachtenden Blick von den Crazys hättet ihr mal sehen sollen...
Okay es gab kein LMB Eintrag, aber uns ganz allein im Taunus zurück zu lassen  
Naja, Carsten und ich hatten trotzdem unseren Spaß!  

Vielleicht bis nächste Woche


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juli 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Den verachtenden Blick von den Crazys hättet ihr mal sehen sollen...
> Okay es gab kein LMB Eintrag, aber uns ganz allein im Taunus zurück zu lassen


Währt ihr doch fremdge......, ääh bei uns mitgefahren. Ich hab immer "Mitfahrt zur Probe"-Formulare dabei.


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juli 2006)

Wahrscheinlich waren die Bequemheimer vom gleichen Virus befallen wie Lucafabian letzte Woche (Löcher mit Wasser drin und so'n Quark ). Es waren zum Schluß nur 25°.
Fast hätt ich noch gelästert, wir haben dafür für Euch Crazy-freie Trails gefunden , aber...


			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Währt ihr doch fremdge......, ääh bei uns mitgefahren. Ich hab immer "Mitfahrt zur Probe"-Formulare dabei.


... danke für das Angebot  . cu Sa. in Eppstein und vielleicht nächsten Mi. Carsten


----------



## mischuwi (27. Juli 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ist ja mal wieder typisch. Den verachtenden Blick von den Crazys hättet ihr mal sehen sollen...
> Okay es gab kein LMB Eintrag, aber uns ganz allein im Taunus zurück zu lassen
> Naja, Carsten und ich hatten trotzdem unseren Spaß!
> 
> Vielleicht bis nächste Woche


Ich hab gestern dann doch pünktlich um halb neun Feierabend gehabt.  Da hätte ich mich sehr sputen müssen, um euch noch einzuholen.  
Deswegen habe ich meine Klamotten auch gleich alle hier im Büro gelassen und werde heute dafür eine Runde drehen. (Chef is in Berlin und somit ist der Dienstschluss heute eigenverantwortlicher zu gestalten  ) Plane also gg. 17:00 hier in FFM (an der Messe) zu starten und dann eine Taunusrunde zu drehen, die in Karben enden soll. Wer sich anschließen möchte ist herlich willkommen.


----------



## Lupo (27. Juli 2006)

...der eine bequemheimer hat noch bis 22.00 in seiner werkstatt geschwitzt anstatt im kühlen taunus zu biken und der wo ihn abholen wollte hat ihm noch seelisch und moralischen beistand gegeben, danke michael 

nächster mittwoch könnte nochmal kritisch werden aber wenn mein kompetenter mitarbeiter wieder aussm urlaub zurück ist kann ich mich auch pünktlich verp***

gruss,

wolfgang


----------



## blackbike__ (27. Juli 2006)

huhuuuu , bin wieder aus der haft entlassen  
erstmal ganz ganz vielen dank für die vielen besserungswünsche, die müssen geholfen haben, meine backe ist wieder fast auf normalmass geschrumpft und andreas kann mich nicht mehr melone nennen  . im nachhinein weiss ich jetzt wenigstens, warum ich letzten mittwoch schon am ersten berg dachte mich trifft der schlag und mich irgendwann im verlauf des awb ja sogar von 'ner horde go-crazys überholen lassen musste   
da ich jetzt noch 8 tage brav antibiotika futtern darf, werd ich wombach nicht fahren können  und awb nächste woche auch noch nicht   aber der sommer ist ja noch lang  ich komm wieder  , bis dahin euch viel spass und stürzt nicht zuviel


----------



## Miss Marple (27. Juli 2006)

@Blackbike, "Melone"   wie lieb von Andreas als Kosenamen eine süße, zu dieser Jahreszeit sehr angesagte Frucht zu wählen. 
Schön das es dir wieder besser geht, schade allerdings für deine Marathonplanung .

Gruß Martina


----------



## Ippie (27. Juli 2006)

Miss Marple schrieb:
			
		

> @Blackbike, "Melone"   wie lieb von Andreas als Kosenamen eine süße, zu dieser Jahreszeit sehr angesagte Frucht zu wählen.
> Schön das es dir wieder besser geht, schade allerdings für deine Marathonplanung .
> 
> Gruß Martina



Ach wie verständnisvoll die Frauen miteinander umgehen.  Wenn ich zu meiner Frau "Melone" sage, gibt es einen Satz heiße Ohren 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## KillerN (27. Juli 2006)

http://onsport.t-online.de/c/86/10/14/8610144.html

LOL, diese Frankreich Tour ist einfach nur lächerlich. Die sollten sich mal überlgen, ob man Doping nicht legal machen sollte, macht doch eh jeder, dann heißts halt, wer am besten Dopt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Juli 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ...der eine bequemheimer hat noch bis 22.00 in seiner werkstatt geschwitzt anstatt im kühlen taunus zu biken ...
> gruss,
> wolfgang


Dat is natürlich bitter und noch besch..... wie innet Krankenhaus zu hocken.
Na, dann trinkt Dich noch en Pils'ken un bis vielleicht nechse Woche Mi.


----------



## mischuwi (28. Juli 2006)

Der böse Limes-Trail hat gestern meinen DH-Schlauch kaputt gemacht!  

Merke: Man sollte auch bei "Sorglos-Schäuchen" öfter als einmal im Jahr den Luftdruck kontrollieren.


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. Juli 2006)

Wen´s interessiert:
Vor mir liegen CO2 Patronen a 92 Cent. Wer welche haben will kann mir eine Mail oder PM schicken und ich bringe sie das nächste Mal mit.
Schönes Wochenende,
Steffen

Nachtrag: Patronen ohne Gewinde!


----------



## homburger (29. Juli 2006)

10 bitte!!!


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. Juli 2006)

Keiler Marathon Update:
AWB Foto Finish. Herr Faust knapp vor Herr Laufand. Laut offizieller Zeitmessung bedeutet "knapp" ziemlich exakt 7 Sekunden.
Herr Faust erreichte das Ziel nach 3 Stunden 18 Minuten und 35 Sekunden auf Rang 197 in der Herrenklasse (von 592) oder Platz 206 in der Gesamtwertung (von 650).
Herr Laufand benötigte besagte 7 Sekunden länger, kam also nach 3:18:42 ins Ziel, auf Platz 199 bei den Herren oder eben 208 Gesamt.
Damit zeigte sich mal wieder, was für ein tolles Team beim AWB unterwegs ist!
Desweiteren am Start in dieser Gruppe: Herr Stump, dessen vollständiger Name der Redaktion aber nicht vorliegt und der daher hier leider ohne Ergebnismeldung an dieser Stelle  in Urlaub geht. Wohl bekomms.
Außerdem bewegte sich einmal mehr ein blauer Blitz über die Langstrecke. Herr M.A.T. siegte über sich, die Strecke und viele andere.
Nicht unerwähnt bleiben darf Frau Blackbike, die im Zielbereich die Verteilung des Caterings übernahm. Wären da nicht diese ominösen Bakterien in ihrem Kopf gewesen, wer weiß, vielleicht hätte sie Platz 198 einnehmen können? Wir denken schon!
Seien Sie auch das nächste Mal dabei, wenn es wieder heißt:
Der Preis ist heiß und 3 Engel für Charlie...


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Juli 2006)

Mein Respekt allen Finishern, ob mit Rückenschmerzen, Krämpfen oder sonstigen Leiden. Das gehört dazu!
Ansonsten war es beim Keiler wie immer mal wieder sehr schön. Ist einfach mein absoluter Lieblingsmarathon. Und auf der Jubiläumsrunde gab es dieses Jahr noch mehr Trails, handtuchbreite mit Flow und mehr technische mit Stufen, Wurzeln und so. Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich die Runde aus dem Gedächtnis wieder zusammenkriege, damit ich die mal als Tour fahren kann. Ist sicher im Spessart ein echtes Highlight.
Viel Spass beim Lecken der Wunden, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2006)

na dann mal glückwunsch an alle keiler-bike bezwinger   
mann, bin ich froh, dass meine persönliche bestzeit aus besseren zeiten nicht unterboten wurde  
3:18 hätte ich dieses jahr aber sicher nicht geschafft  

@dr. faust : wie sieht es mit diesen co2 zeugs aus ? wenn die ohne gewinde sind, kann ich die dann überhaupt an meinen sks air gun benutzen


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> mann, bin ich froh, dass meine persönliche bestzeit aus besseren zeiten nicht unterboten wurde
> 3:18 hätte ich dieses jahr aber sicher nicht geschafft


Mhm, das kannst du nicht vergleichen. Die letzte Abfahrt wurde geändert, ist jetzt komplett ein (ziemlich geiler) Trail. Die Zeiten dürften etwas langsamer sein, als das letzte Jahr.


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. Juli 2006)

Jaja, die Kartuschen...als ich angefragt hatte, ob Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung besteht, hat sich keiner gemeldet. Jetzt liegen 30 Stück bei mir rum und ganz viele wollen...Jaja...
@Wissefux: Du kannst die Kartuschen dann wohl nicht verwenden. Ich gebe sie aber trotzdem gern an dich weiter. Wie gesagt, für 92 Cent das Stück.
Ich bringe zum nächsten AWB einfach mal einpaarundzwanzig mit und wer welche will bekommt welche, wer keine will muss auch keine nehmen!
Gruß,
der Steffen


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2006)

@dr. faust : wenn se net passen, brauch ich auch keine zu nehmen  
was für ein kartuschen system hast du denn, dass sie passen ?

@ m.a.t. : ich weiß, die strecken ändern sich fast überall jährlich und sind somit nicht ganz zu vergleichen. beim keiler hat sich aber auf der "normalen" strecke wohl nur die letzte abfahrt geändert. von daher ist sie fast mit dem vorjahr überein. aber eben nur fast ...
laß mich doch ein wenig von den erfolgen glorreicher tage  zehren, wo es doch dieses jahr überhaupt net gut gelaufen ist


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Juli 2006)

@wissefux: Du brauchst für die Kartuschen die sks airchamp. Und wegen der Strecke - tschuldigung


----------



## lokalhorst (31. Juli 2006)

Wie sieht es eigentlich die Woche über aus mit AWB? Wenn sonst kein Guide verfügbar wäre, könnte ich einspringen. 

Gruß
der Horst


----------



## laufand (31. Juli 2006)

Hi zusammen,

leider sieht's bei mir diesen Mi. schlecht aus. In Ermangelung eines fahrbahren 4-Rades und aufgrund eines etwas lädierten Rückens (boah, waren die Downhills in Wombach brutal   ) muss ich diesmal leider wieder passen    
@lokalhorst: Ich lege die AWB-Rund in Deine zarten Hände    

Aber nächste Woche klappt's bestimmt  

Andreas


----------



## KillerN (1. August 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Keiler Marathon Update:
> AWB Foto Finish. Herr Faust knapp vor Herr Laufand. Laut offizieller Zeitmessung bedeutet "knapp" ziemlich exakt 7 Sekunden.
> Herr Faust erreichte das Ziel nach 3 Stunden 18 Minuten und 35 Sekunden auf Rang 197 in der Herrenklasse (von 592) oder Platz 206 in der Gesamtwertung (von 650).
> Herr Laufand benötigte besagte 7 Sekunden länger, kam also nach 3:18:42 ins Ziel, auf Platz 199 bei den Herren oder eben 208 Gesamt.
> ...



Hör auf soviel Bier zu trinken und dann noch an den Pc zu gehen 

Ansonsten hört sich das nach guten Leistungen an, leider kenne ich die Strecke nicht. MAT und seine langdistanz überwindungen sind immer wieder NICE


----------



## Stump1967 (1. August 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Keiler Marathon Update:
> AWB Foto Finish. Herr Faust knapp vor Herr Laufand. Laut offizieller Zeitmessung bedeutet "knapp" ziemlich exakt 7 Sekunden.
> Herr Faust erreichte das Ziel nach 3 Stunden 18 Minuten und 35 Sekunden auf Rang 197 in der Herrenklasse (von 592) oder Platz 206 in der Gesamtwertung (von 650).
> Herr Laufand benötigte besagte 7 Sekunden länger, kam also nach 3:18:42 ins Ziel, auf Platz 199 bei den Herren oder eben 208 Gesamt.
> ...



Ja Hallo,

Der Stump heißt Jens Hanke.

ich kann noch zwei weitere Ergebnisse beitragen. Mein eigenes aber ganz leise mit 4:10:32, leider am Ziel mit unter 4 stunden verfehlt. Bin leider am zweiten Berg total eingebrochen. 

Und noch von mewald (Marco Ewald), er war auch des öffteren mit beim AWB mit einem schwarzen Scott. Seine Zeit respektable 3:09:51.

Na dann verabschiede ich mal in meinen verdienten Urlaub.  

Bis zum nächsten AWB.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## lokalhorst (1. August 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> leider sieht's bei mir diesen Mi. schlecht aus. In Ermangelung eines fahrbahren 4-Rades und aufgrund eines etwas lädierten Rückens (boah, waren die Downhills in Wombach brutal   ) muss ich diesmal leider wieder passen
> @lokalhorst: Ich lege die AWB-Rund in Deine zarten Hände
> ...



Meine zarten Mausschubserhände   haben dann mal gleich 2 Termine eingetragen: 

1. AWB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2914
2. die Rote Mühle: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2915

Und nicht vergessen am WoEn die Hochtaunustour:

Gruß

der Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William79 (1. August 2006)

Fährt denn heute von euch jemand im Taunus?

Grüße William


----------



## sipemue (1. August 2006)

War auch beim Keiler und von der Strecke (96 km) begeistert.
Leider für mich ein wenig kurz, da ich ja immer "hintenraus" erst so richtig gut in Fahrt komme ...
Geil wäre es, wenn man dort mal die Jubi-Strecke zweimal fahren könnte. Oder gar dreimal *träum*  

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## mischuwi (1. August 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> War auch beim Keiler und von der Strecke (96 km) begeistert.
> Leider für mich ein wenig kurz, da ich ja immer "hintenraus" erst so richtig gut in Fahrt komme ...
> Geil wäre es, wenn man dort mal die Jubi-Strecke zweimal fahren könnte. Oder gar dreimal *träum*
> 
> ...



Ich wiederhole mich zwar nur ungern ...

...aber du hast echt nen Knall! 

P.S.: Wenn du dein Schwimmtraining startest, dann kannste ja mal bescheid sagen. Ich muss bis 27.08. auch noch ein bisschen üben. Je nachdem, wann ich morgen aus Hamburg komme, wollte ich noch ins Karbener Schwimmbad. Mal antesten, wie lange man es im Kraulstil durchhält.


----------



## caroka (1. August 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Meine zarten Mausschubserhände   haben dann mal gleich 2 Termine eingetragen:
> 
> 1. AWB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2914
> 2. die Rote Mühle: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2915
> ...


Ich habe mich mal für's AWB eingetragen. Kann aber sein, dass ich es nicht schaffe. 
Bitte wartet nicht auf mich.

Schau'n mer mal

Caroka


----------



## caroka (2. August 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich mal für's AWB eingetragen. Kann aber sein, dass ich es nicht schaffe.
> Bitte wartet nicht auf mich.
> 
> Schau'n mer mal
> ...


Klappt heute nicht


----------



## homburger (2. August 2006)

Gaaaaanz düster hier...
Regenjacken nicht vergessen. Ich berichte gleich nochmal.


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2006)

in höchst schiffts gerade ordentlich und ich darf in ca. 10 min den heimweg antreten. per bike natürlich ...
das wird gleich feucht, trotz regenkleidung ...

einmal am tag naß reicht mir. also heute dann definitiv ohne mich ...


----------



## :Brian (2. August 2006)

Ich hoffe mal, dass das nur Schauer sind, Regenjacke habe ich keine dabei und vorher heimfahren schaffe ich auf keinen Fall...  
Hier in Bad Nauheim schüttet es jetzt auch ganz kräftig, mal sehen wie es in 1,5 Stunden aussieht...


----------



## homburger (2. August 2006)

Gerade ist es trocken. Sind aber eher dunkelweiße Wolken am Himmel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (2. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade ist es trocken. Sind aber eher dunkelweiße Wolken am Himmel...



Also ich müßte spätestens um 17:15 hier los. Bis dahin würde ich dann auch noch mal hier rein gucken. Also wenn es richtig schüttet bitte noch mal hier Rückmeldung und ich würde die Tour dann auch absagen. Auch wenn ich eine Regenjacke dabei habe. 

Gruß und Danke


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2006)

kelkheim meldet sonnenschein, bleibt aber trotzdem daheim


----------



## homburger (2. August 2006)

Also hier kommt gerade die Sonne etwas raus- muß aber trotzdem absagen- schaffe es zeitlich nicht...

Trotzdem viel Glück!


----------



## :Brian (2. August 2006)

Ich müsste auch so bis gegen 17.15 Uhr wissen ob wir fahren oder nicht. Auf eine richtige Dusche ohne Regenjacke habe ich keine Lust, irgendwie bin ich von den letzten Wochen zu verwöhnt...

@ lokalhorst
Schreibst du noch mal hier rein ob die Tour stattfindet? Ich möchte dann nicht umsonst zur Hohemark fahren. Danke.


----------



## lokalhorst (2. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier kommt gerade die Sonne etwas raus- muß aber trotzdem absagen- schaffe es zeitlich nicht...
> 
> Trotzdem viel Glück!



Ich sage die Tour dann heute mal ab, da das Regenradar für in einer Stunde böses vermuten.

Gruß

der Horst


----------



## :Brian (2. August 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die Tour dann heute mal ab, da das Regenradar für in einer Stunde böses vermuten.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> der Horst



Alles klar, zwar schade, heute hätte ich es mir mal einrichten können. Mal sehen wie's nächste Woche ausschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (2. August 2006)

Hi,
OK, Absage hab ich mitbekommen. Dann halt nächste Woche.


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2006)

kelkheim meldet dicke schwarze wolken von westen aufziehend. sonne wieder weg, kommt ab und zu aber noch durch. könnte mächtig feucht werden von oben, von unten sowieso ...

absage war wohl die richtige entscheidung ...

mal sehen, was der kater so berichtet. als go crazy guide muß er wohl heute ran ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. August 2006)

Ich bin gerade aus dem Büro gekommen. Das wäre heut wohl kein großes Vergnügen geworden. Ich laß dann mal die nächsten 2 Wochen den "Bequemheimer" raushängen   ... Bis dann. cu Carsten


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. August 2006)

Ihr habt´s richtig gemacht! Klitschnasse Grüße (mittlerweile nur noch Duschwasser...) aus Eppstein!!! Sind erst bei leichtem Regen gestartet und dann fing es auch noch an zu donnern. Also zurück zur Hohemark. Als wir dort waren war es wieder einigermaßen trocken und mit der nicht ganz so nassen Hälfte der Gruppe sind wir dann noch mal ums Opidium gefahren und natürlich nochmal nasse geworden... Tolles Gefühl, wenn das Wasser bei jedem Tritt im Schuh quatscht!


----------



## lokalhorst (3. August 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt´s richtig gemacht! Klitschnasse Grüße (mittlerweile nur noch Duschwasser...) aus Eppstein!!! Sind erst bei leichtem Regen gestartet und dann fing es auch noch an zu donnern. Also zurück zur Hohemark. Als wir dort waren war es wieder einigermaßen trocken und mit der nicht ganz so nassen Hälfte der Gruppe sind wir dann noch mal ums Opidium gefahren und natürlich nochmal nasse geworden... Tolles Gefühl, wenn das Wasser bei jedem Tritt im Schuh quatscht!



ZDF Regenradar finde ich einfach immer wieder eine gute Vorhersage

Gruß
der Horst


----------



## caroka (3. August 2006)

@lokalhorst
Morgen klappt bei mir leider nicht. Ich denke, dass ich nächste Woche wieder mitfahre.

Viel Spass morgen


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2006)

"zurückausdemurlaub"
findet Mi. ne Tour statt?
bzw. hat jemand Lust und Zeít nächste Woche auch mal morgens zu fahren?


Gruss Uwe


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. August 2006)

Tag,
folgendes spielte sich gerade ab: Ich quäle mich eine steile, schlammige Rampe hoch, das Hinterrad dreht durch und hört auch nicht mehr auf damit, ich muss absteigen. Dabei hab ich mir das Knie am Sram X.0 Trigger Schalthebel angestoßen.
Ein Phänomen, mit dem sicherlich auch der ein oder andere außer mir vertraut ist. Gut, also hochschieben und dann weiter. Nächste Abfahrt hochschalten, nächster Uphill runter... nee, kein Hebel zu ertasten... Ordentlich verbogen am anderen Hebel verklemmt. 
Das darf doch im Ernst nicht sein, dass ein Schalthebel für theoretische 250  (Leichtbau hin oder her, ist Großserie) durch eine Standartkollision mit meinem Knie, das übrigens nur einen winzigen roten Punkt aufweist, so einen Schaden nimmt! Ich will jetzt nicht darauf hinaus, aber meine Shimano Rapidfirehebel haben das schon wesentlich härter durchgemacht. Schadlos.
So, woher bekomme ich einen Neuen und wo finde ich auf der Sram Homepage bitte eine Emailadresse um rumzupöbeln?
Mannomann...
Und überhaupt, gibt es für die Trigger irgendeine Form der Ganganzeige? So kann man natürlich alles leicht kriegen, ohne Features und angemessene Stabilität.
Und wenn ich schon so am schimpfen bin (Mann, schieb ich gerade einen Hals!) wirds auch noch Zeit für Herbst. Ich hatte noch nie so viele Zecken auf mir herumwandernd vorgefunden wie diesen Rekordsommer. Gestern krabbelt eine mein Handgelenk lang, wie ich so an der Ampel steh.
Puh...ruhig...
Desweiteren gibt es am Mittwoch bestimmt eine Tour, ansonsten noch morgen mit dem Kater ab Hofheim.
Jetzt gehts mir ein bißchen besser. Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit,
Hochachtungsvoll,
Ihr Herr Faust


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2006)

Lieber Herr Faust,
ich kann Ihre Verärgerung voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Sie kennen ja die Geschichte mit der gebrochenen Carbonschwinge. Heute, endlich nach drei Wochen abstinens, konnt ich mein geliebtes Bike mal wieder ausführen. Dann aber ca. 30km von Zuhause entfernt bricht mir doch das Schaltauge ab. Wieso auch immer, muß wohl vorgeschädigt gewesen sein. Zum Glück war ich ein paar Minuten vom nächsten Gartenlokal entfernt und hatte auch noch 10Eus dabei. Die hab ich erstmal auf den Kopf gehauen, .
In den MTB Zeitungen wurde mein Bike unter der Kategorie "Null Stress Bikes" vorgestellt, die haben ja keine Ahnung was sie schreiben. Mit meinem ollen Stumpi hat ich noch nie Ärger! Und das seit 15 Jahren nicht. 

Wenn ich morgen ein neues Auge besorgen kann werd ich natürlich bei der Tour der schwarzen Katz dabei sein!

Gruss


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. August 2006)

Das o.3er ist doch verflucht. Jawoll, das isses, verflucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2006)

Ich glaub Du hast recht.
Meinst Du ein Exorzisten könnte uns weiterhelfen?
In Bayer soll es ja noch einige praktizierende geben.


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2006)

@dr. faust : nimm doch einfach gripshift ! besser, leichter, ganganzeige und hält jedem stoß stand ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub Du hast recht.
> Meinst Du ein Exorzisten könnte uns weiterhelfen?
> In Bayer soll es ja noch einige praktizierende geben.


Ach Quatsch! Kommst einfach morgen mit und ich schneide dann einmal deine Linie von links. du weißt doch, schwarze Katze von links...


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. August 2006)

Hab jetzt mal einen Termin für Mittwoch reingestellt, damit hier mal was passiert. Ich reiße mich aber nicht ums guiden, wenn also die Altbekannten das übernehmen wollen: sehr gern! Ich wollte einfach nur mal die Planungsmöglichkeit für alle erstellen.
Die Tour mit dem Kater war sehr nett, ist aber für mich samt Hin- und Rückweg dann doch knapp über 78 km gekommen... mmh, naja...
Wie man das LMB verlinkt, habe ich allerdings noch nicht rausgefunden, will ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Ich will lieber eine Massage.
Bis Mittwoch (wo Jungs mit rasierten Beinen eine Extrarunde fahren müssen).
Das Steffen


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt mal einen Termin für Mittwoch reingestellt, damit hier mal was passiert ... Wie man das LMB verlinkt habe ich allerdings noch nicht rausgefunden, will ich jetzt auch nicht mehr ...



bis auf das die hohe mark in hessen liegt, soweit ok  
macht sich die mühe, die koordinaten des treffpunktes rauszufinden, kriegt aber das http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2957 net hin    

vielleicht klappts bei mir morgen, dann könnte ich auch was in richtung feldberg/altkönig guiden. richtung herzberg/saalburg kenn ich mich net so gut aus ...


----------



## laufand (8. August 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt mal einen Termin für Mittwoch reingestellt, damit hier mal was passiert. Ich reiße mich aber nicht ums guiden, wenn also die Altbekannten das übernehmen wollen: sehr gern! Ich wollte einfach nur mal die Planungsmöglichkeit für alle erstellen.
> Die Tour mit dem Kater war sehr nett, ist aber für mich samt Hin- und Rückweg dann doch knapp über 78 km gekommen... mmh, naja...
> Wie man das LMB verlinkt, habe ich allerdings noch nicht rausgefunden, will ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Ich will lieber eine Massage.
> Bis Mittwoch (wo Jungs mit rasierten Beinen eine Extrarunde fahren müssen).
> Das Steffen



Juchee, da hänge ich mich dran.  
Hab mich brav angemeldet! Mein Rücken ist zwar noch nicht wieder ganz in Ordnung  , das Auto hat den kapitalen Motorschaden  , aber sonst läuft alles Bestens.

Trigger??? Bäh, Grip shift rules 
Aber das ist schon ein Ding, dass die Schalter so empfindlich sind  

So long,

Andreas


----------



## hardun (8. August 2006)

Hallo mal wieder,
ich habe mich auch angemeldet, weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob ich tatsächlich alles mitfahren kann.
Mein Handgelenk verträgt stärkere Erschütterungen noch nicht wirklich gut, also nicht lachen, wenn ich im Schneckentempo die Berge runter krieche  

Bis morgen dann,
Jo

PS: Wo sind denn eigentlich die anderen? Alle im Urlaub?


----------



## KillerN (8. August 2006)

Ne, Arbeiten, Bier trinken, Ferien haben und lockere Touren fahren. Ob ich Mittwoch kann, wage ich fast zu bezweifelen, aber mal schaun, vlt. passt es ja doch ...


----------



## Lupo (8. August 2006)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PS: Wo sind denn eigentlich die anderen? Alle im Urlaub?


noch net, erst nächste woche aber mein kompetenter mitarbeiter hatte urlaub und ich die doppelte arbeit  ich versuch morgen mal dabei zu sein, sofern auf der 661 ein zügiges durchkommen möglich ist.

wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2006)

Wir (Ich+1Pers.) wollen am Freitag 10:00 ne Tour machen. Da der Spaßfaktor immer proportional zur Anzahl der Mitfahrer ist, hab ich einen Eintrag ins LMB http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2963 gemacht und hoffe das sich noch ein paar Mitfahrer melden. 

Es soll am Parkplatz Hohemark losgehen Richtung Momorstein dann zur Saalburg zurück zum Sandplacken und auf den Feldi von dort zum Fuchtanz auf den Altkönig und wieder zurück zum Parkplatz.

Gruss


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2006)

einer muß es ja mal machen, also opfere ich mich mal :

großes lob an unseren nachwuchs-guide dr. faust   war ne schöne tour gestern rund um herzberg, saalburg und sandplacken  

seid ihr alle noch heil und pannenfrei runtergekommen ?

am montag wird es vorraussichtlich die 3. awb-tour des threads "touren ab hofheim" geben. tourenrevier ist der vordertaunus. wer interesse hat, ist natürlich auch dort herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. August 2006)

@ Lucafabian: danke für das Angebot, aber morgens um 10 an der Hohemark schaffe ich nicht, das ist zu weit weg.


----------



## KillerN (10. August 2006)

@Lucafabian Wenn ich heute Abend von der Mountainbiketour zurückkomem überlege ich mir das mal mit morgen um 10 Uhr. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2006)

@KillerN
würd mich freuen wenn Du dabei bist
@Cracy Racer - Schade, bei nächsten mal vielleicht von Hofheim


----------



## homburger (11. August 2006)

Schoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool´s Out For Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (11. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Schoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool´s Out For Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Heh, Glückwunsch, Dipl.-Ing.!!!! Lief's gut???

Aber was ist mit Life Long Learning     
Jetzt geht's doch erst richtig los!!!    

@Dr. Faust: Übrigens auch nochmal von mir vielen Dank für den neuen Guide! War ne echt nette Runde!!!

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Schoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool´s Out For Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





edit : ah, danke laufand, verstehe ...


----------



## m.a.t. (11. August 2006)

@homburger: herzlichen Glühstrumpf Herr Dipl. Ing. Jetzt ist der spassige Teil des Lebens vorbei!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2006)

@Dipl. Ing Homburger
Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zum bestandenen Diplom
allerdings muß ich Laufand recht geben...    ...jetzt gehts erst richtig los!
Gruss


----------



## Sakir (11. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Scho....ol´s Out For Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


na dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch

wo läuft denn die große....       ???


----------



## homburger (11. August 2006)

Vielen Dank euch allen!!!
Prüfung war gut. 1,7- hätte aber durchaus bessser sein können. Ich bin berüchtigt für meine Blackouts in Stresssituationen   Aber immerhin...



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> wo läuft denn die große....       ???



Im Herbst möchten wir irgendwann eine Party machen, da wird das nachgeholt und der ganze AWB Trupp ist herzlich eingeladen, dauert nur noch ein Weilchen.

Hoffentlich wird es bald mal wärmer. wir waren gerade eine Runde drehen, bei 15 Grad...


----------



## KillerN (12. August 2006)

Jo Glückwunsch zu bestandenen Prüfung, hach wie schön das des bei mir noch bissle dauert  

   

Grüße, Jens

P.S: @Lucafabian Bin heute morgen aufgestanden, habe den Regen gesehen und mich direkt wieder hingelegt


----------



## Lucafabian (12. August 2006)

@KillerN
Da hast Du was vepasst!
Gruss


----------



## lokalhorst (12. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank euch allen!!!
> Prüfung war gut. 1,7- hätte aber durchaus bessser sein können. Ich bin berüchtigt für meine Blackouts in Stresssituationen   Aber immerhin...
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann mal Glückwunsch und bei 1,7 kann dein Blackout nicht so groß gewesen sein. Viel Spaß beim Dauertrinken

Gruß
der Horst


----------



## Der Spanier (14. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank euch allen!!!
> Prüfung war gut. 1,7- hätte aber durchaus bessser sein können. Ich bin berüchtigt für meine Blackouts in Stresssituationen   Aber immerhin...
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlicher Glückwunsch, Herr Dip. Ing...

Wie MAT sagte, ist der spassige Teil des Lebens vorbei.... na ja, du kannst immer noch promovieren     

Gruß und bis September

Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (14. August 2006)

HI Leutz,

bei mir sieht's für Mittwoch nicht so gut aus.   
Vielleicht kann einer der Ersatz-Guides einspringen????  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (14. August 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlicher Glückwunsch, Herr Dip. Ing...
> 
> Wie MAT sagte, ist der spassige Teil des Lebens vorbei.... na ja, du kannst immer noch promovieren



Danke, danke! Das mit dem Dr. Titel vergiss mal, dafür bin ich zu blöd. Außerdem langt mir das lernen erstmal!

Ich könnte das Guiden mal übernehmen, wollte ohnehin mal ein paar neue Wege (wenigstens für mich neue Wege) fahren...


----------



## homburger (14. August 2006)

Siehst Du. Ich habe in zwei Sätzen drei mal das Wort mal benutzt. Gut, dass ich die Schule hinter mir habe


----------



## homburger (14. August 2006)

...wenn man "erstmal" mitrechnet sogar vier mal!


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2006)

jetzt reichts aber *mal*  

bin am mittwoch *mal* definitiv nicht dabei


----------



## caroka (14. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn man "erstmal" mitrechnet sogar vier mal!


Bist Du kleinlich, Du Dipl. Ing., Du.

Mist 3 x Du und wahrscheinlich sind die Kommata auch falsch. 

Gratulation zum Dipl. Ing.


----------



## KillerN (14. August 2006)

@Ruuuuben 
Bist du schon wieder in good old Germany ? Ich habe deinen Schalthebel ja ganz vergessen, wenn noch interresse besteht einfach in meine Galerie gucken, habe nen Foto hochgeladen. Wie schon damals gesagt, ohne Ganganzeige (kann sicher vom Alten übernommen werden). 
Ich könnte dann den Schaltheben in Verbindung mit einer Tour bei dir vorbeibringen.

Grüße 
Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (14. August 2006)

Ganganzeigen hab ich hier noch rumfliegen, kannst du gegen ein Bier haben. Ist immer das erste, was ich bei den Triggern runtergeschraubt habe, da unnötiger Ballast.


----------



## mischuwi (14. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Prüfung war gut. 1,7- hätte aber durchaus bessser sein können. Ich bin berüchtigt für meine Blackouts in Stresssituationen   Aber immerhin...


Na dann gratuliere ich aber von ganzem Herzen. Dann haste diese Woche ja frei - genau wie ich. Wie wäre es denn dann mal mit ner Tour, die auch mal vor 18 Uhr beginnt?  Wollte morgen (Di) nachmittags mit dem Renner unterwegs sein, um mich für das AWB am Mittwoch fir zu machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2006)

Wer hätte Lust im Oktober oder auch ende September ein paar Tage in Südtirol (Dorf Tirol) zu verbringen. Ich habe gestern schon mal kurz mit Hrn. Dr. Faust darüber gesprochen der sein Interesse bekundet hat.
Die Übernachtung kosten um die 50Eus pro. Person (Halbpension). Ich hab mir letzte Woche mal das Hotel angesschaut und war begeistert. Mehrere Pools, Sauna, tolles Essen, gute Luft und ein herrlicher Blick auf Meran. Mit dem Bike bin noch nicht gefahren und kenn mich dort auch nicht aus aber im Internet sind einige Touren beschrieben. Man sollte eher unter der Woche fahren um den Wanderen aus dem Wege zu gehen.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja mal am Mittwoch bei der Tour drüber Quatschen. Ich kann leider diesen Mittwoch nicht da ich wieder mal 2 Tage geschäftlich in Schweizer Hotels verbringen muß.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2006)

dorf tirol ist ne schöne ecke  
da war ich früher ein paar mal mit meine eltern in wander-urlaub (mutspitze, tschigat und iffinger fallen mir da spontan ein ...), allerdings hatte ich da noch keinen sinn für trails die man mit nem fahrrad befahren könnte  

es gab schon schöne artikel über die meraner gegend in der "bike" und/oder "mountainbike". wenn ich mich recht erinnere ne freeride-taugliche gegend, da man viel mit gondeln shutteln kann ...

wenn ihr sowas macht, kann ich euch nur den tipp geben, mal hier im forum locals ausfindig zu machen und vielleicht sogar die ein oder andere geführte tour zu vereinbaren. so hab ich es mit ein paar kumpels im letzten jahr für ein bike-wochenende im kleinwalsertal gemacht und das war optimal  

persönlich habe ich dieses jahr aber andere proritäten und deshalb fallen solche dinge erst mal aus ...


----------



## homburger (15. August 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann gratuliere ich aber von ganzem Herzen.



Vielen Dank- das ist ja wie Geburtstag!!!



			
				mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann haste diese Woche ja frei - genau wie ich.



...schön wärs! Ich bin leider gleich extrem eingebunden. Das habt ihr wohl mit dem Ernst des Lebens gemeint.

Um euch das Arbeiten noch mal etwas schmackhafter zu machen. Ein Freund von mir (Peruaner) hat im Norden von Peru ein einsames Hotel am Meer. Mitten in der Wildnis. Zwischendurch importiert er Möbel aus Thailand. Dem geht´s finanziell recht gut. Auf die Frage was er denn so macht wenn er in Peru ist und er sein Hotel betreut sagte er: Ach ich schlaf erstmal aus und geh dann etwas Surfen. Der war übrigens mal südamerikanischer BMX Meister.

Hey vielleicht wäre das auch eine gute Möglichkeit für einen Bikeurlaub  
Ich frag ihn mal!

Südtirol ist eine tolle Idee. Aber da komme ich gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück. Bei mir wird das also leider nichts.

Ach ja, hat noch keiner?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2997


----------



## blackbike__ (15. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank- das ist ja wie Geburtstag!!!



na denn auch von mir mal noch ganz herzlichen glückwunsch   und ein wenig mitgefühl für den viel zu schnell kommenden ernst des lebens (wollte damals auch erstmal fein feieren und dann in aller ruhe wohnung renovieren, mein chef in spe hatte sich das dann leider etwas andres vorgestellt  ), aber der nächste urlaub scheint bei dir dann ja immerhin vor der tür zu stehen


----------



## KillerN (15. August 2006)

@Lucafabian

Wäre dabei, sagt bescheid wenn ihr genaueres Plant.

Diesen Mittwoch klappt es vielleicht mal wieder mitzufahren ...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2006)

Betreff Südtirol
Hab hier noch mal ein paar Links reingesetzt, zum heißmachen . Gleichzeitig hab ich mal ein paar Südtiroler (danke für den Tipp an den Wissefux) die sich auch hier im Forum rumtreiben angehauen, mal sehen was die so sagen. 

http://www.mountainbiker.it/mountainbike/suedtirol/meran_bikeurlaub.php
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.3927/Mountainbike.3927.html

Viel Spaß morgen beim AWB, und vergesst die Lampe nicht wenns spät werden soll. Gestern sind wir im Dunklen angekommen. Ab spätestens 21:00 ist ne Lampe nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (15. August 2006)

Wie stehts denn um eine Vorverlegung des AWBs? Ich war gestern in Hofheim fahren und ab halb neun braucht man eigentlich eine Lampe, ab viertel nach acht  ist auch OK.
Jede halbe Stunde, die wir früher losfahren würden, würde sich am Schluß rechnen. Mailt doch mal wann und ob ihr könntet.
Ich kann ab 15 Uhr um mal eine Benchmark zu setzen...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2006)

naja ich hatte keine Uhr dabei, also ab 20:15-20:30 wird die Lampe gebraucht.


----------



## homburger (15. August 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann ab 15 Uhr um mal eine Benchmark zu setzen...



Ja genau, wie wärs um 12:00 h! 

Ach ne, warte mal, ich muss ja arbeiten...

Ich will wieder studieren. Ich will auch wieder Zeit haben. Ich hasse das Ingenieur sein. Ich haaaaaasse Arbeit!!!! 

Oaky, wie wär´s um halb sechs?


----------



## hardun (16. August 2006)

Halb sechs geht bei mir auch.
ich habe mal vorsichtshalber eine Lampe eingepackt, allerdings nur so ein LED-Teil. 
@ Dr. Faust: Wir müssen uns mal wegen des Lampen-Projekts treffen...

Bis später,
Jo


----------



## m.a.t. (16. August 2006)

Sieht bei mir hier doch nicht so gut aus. Kack Arbeit. Ich will auch wieder Student sein.

@Lucafabian: Für Südtirol hab ich hier noch folgende Karten rumfliegen:
- Kompass 043: Texelgruppe / Meraner Höhenweg
- Tobacco 029: Schlern / Rosengarten
- Tobacco 03: Cortina D'Ampezzo
- Tobacco 031: Pragser Dolomiten
- Tappeiner 103: Langkofel
- Tappeiner 104: Sellagruppe
Im September ist es auf jeden Fall eine gute Zeit, da ist kaum Fussvolk unterwegs und das Wetter ist stabil. Ich würde aber nicht nach Meran fahren, sondern tiefer in die Dolomiten, z.B. Val Gardena, Pustertal oder St. Vigil. Solche landschaftlich traumhafte Touren wie die Sella- oder Fanesrunde dürft ihr euch nicht entgehen lassen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## homburger (16. August 2006)

Nur drei Mitfahrer  
Das ist ja ein tolles Debut als Guide...

Na kommt schon, ich verfahr mich nicht!


----------



## lokalhorst (16. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Nur drei Mitfahrer
> Das ist ja ein tolles Debut als Guide...
> 
> Na kommt schon, ich verfahr mich nicht!



es hat nichts mit dir als Guide zu tun, dass ich heute mal wieder länger im Büro sitze. Ich habe nähmlich auch so einen Job wo es manchmal einfach länger dauert. Heute ist so ein Tag. Schade eigentlich, da ich nächste Woche wegen eines Ostseetörns nicht hier bin. Euch aber viel Spaß

Gruß und viel Spaß
der Horst


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2006)

in der bisherigen zusammensetzung könnt ihr heute dann mal ruhig das tempo schnell = ? ausprobieren  

gebt also ungehemmt gas, jungs


----------



## homburger (16. August 2006)

@Mischuwi:
17:30 h für Dich auch okay?, oder 18:00 h?


----------



## hardun (16. August 2006)

He, immer sachte!
Dass mit dem "ungehindert Gasgeben" muss man ja nicht übertreiben!  
Schließlich hatte ich 'ne Weile Trainigsausfall und meine Hand will (zumindest bergab) immer noch nciht so, wie ich gerne wollte.

Ich bin nachher um kurz nach 5 da!

Bis dann,
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. August 2006)

moin,

nachdem der kollege faust mich stetig versucht zu überreden zu partizipieren hatte ich das heute mal ins auge gefasst. allerdings wäre ich dann wohl definitiv das schlusslicht, was kein problem sein sollte solange ich euch noch sehn kann;-) falls ihr euch also entschließt die powerrunde wann anders zu machen könnte ich wohl auch spätestens um 17:30 vor ort sein.


----------



## mischuwi (16. August 2006)

Aus oben bereits genannten Grund ist für mich 17:30Uhr heute kein Problem!


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> in der bisherigen zusammensetzung könnt ihr heute dann mal ruhig das tempo schnell = ? ausprobieren
> 
> gebt also ungehemmt gas, jungs



muß ich mich schon selbst zitieren, soweit ist es schon gekommen  

man beachte immer die smilies ! also net uffreesche ... 

fahrt doch so schnell ihr wollt und wohin ihr wollt  
ich bin eh net dabei und schlemme heute lieber in einem netten mainzer restaurant


----------



## Dr. Faust (16. August 2006)

Kann man also guten Gewissens sagen: Start 17.30 Uhr?


----------



## homburger (16. August 2006)

Ich ändere nur schnell den Eintrag im LMB!


----------



## puremalt (16. August 2006)

Hi,
hab mich unmittelbar vor der Vorverlegung des Termins angemeldet. Aber 17.29 geht auch. Tempo und Schwierigkeit der Tour ist mir egal. Schnell=? geht auch. Allerdings kann ich keine Lampe organisieren, da ich von der Arbeit losfahre. Sonst hätte ich mein obergeiles Gardena-Dusch-Halogen-Flutlicht mitgebracht. Damit blühen nachts die Blumen auf, wenn man vorbeifährt.


----------



## homburger (16. August 2006)

@Puremalt:
Wir sollten doch zeitig zurück sein... Auch wenn wir langsam fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2006)

Na jetzt macht schon, wo ist der Bericht, will endlich wissen wie es heute war  

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## puremalt (16. August 2006)

War heute 'ne gelungene Dipl-Ing-Guide-Premiere. 
Auf völlig neuen Wegen (für mich jedenfalls) südlich der Hohemark. Sieht auf dem GPS-Track gar nicht so kreuz und quer aus, wie es mir schien. Auch der Aufstieg zum Fuchstanz war mir grösstenteils unbekannt.
Und alles tatsächlich getreu dem AWB-Motto: gemütlich bergauf (diesmal sogar bis in die Wolken), trailig bergab. 
Aber das man jetzt schon wieder Lampen braucht... Ich hatte mich gerade erst an den Sommer gewöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (16. August 2006)

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, da wir unterwegs kurz das Thema Gleitcreme bei Bikerinnen hatten.


----------



## Der Spanier (17. August 2006)

@ Killer,

Ich bin immer noch in Spanien. Am 9. fliege ich zurrück und wir können die Sache mit den Schalthebel erledigen. MAT hatte einen Vorschlag mit einem Tagestour richtug Spessart, eine ausgezeichnete Möglichkeit für den Wechsel. Ganganzeige sind egal  

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. August 2006)

Zur gestrigen Tour:
Ja, der Anfangsteil war der Hammer. Ich mag ja diese schnellen, kurvigen Trails sehr gern. Ich befürchte sagen zu müssen, dass ich den Teil gestern sogar besser fand, als meine Westentasche Bad Vilbel.
Am Wetter muss der Guide aber noch arbeiten. Tendenziell wäre ich sonst gern noch länger gefahren.
Schön wars.


----------



## mischuwi (17. August 2006)

@homburger:

Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Guide-Premiere. Vor allem der erste Teil der Tour hat mir extrem gut gefallen. Ich hatte ja keine Ahnung, dass es in der Gegend so viele nette Trails gibt. War zum Warmfahren genau das richtige! Der zweite Teil war mir dann leider etwas zu nass und klat. Da muste noch ein weing dran arbeiten.  
Mit 130mm Federweg an der Front macht der Japaner jedenfalls gleich doppelt so viel Spass.


----------



## hardun (17. August 2006)

Also ich fand's auch super gestern  
Die kleinen Trails kannte ja vorher wirklich keiner von uns und die machen echt Spaß!

Statt des Japaners bin ich dann ja die "Wie-komme-ich-in-ein-paar-Minuten-vom-Fuchstanz-zur-Hohemark"-Variante runtergeschossen. Hohe Geschwindigkeiten haben manchmal auch ihren Reiz (auch wenn man bei dem nassen Wetter unten mit einer Schlammpackung ankommt).

Bis nächste Woche,
Jo


----------



## KillerN (17. August 2006)

@Spanier
OK gut bin ich gerne dabei  

@Mittwoch Biker Runde

Ähhhhmmm, wenn die Herren wieder um 18 Uhr starten wäre ich nächsten Mittwoch dabei, danach wollte ich am Parkplatz noch gemütlich nen Bier trinken. Ich nehm mal Mit Alk. und ohne Alk mit,damit jeder was davon hat, wenn er denn möchte  

Dann können wir ja auch den Herbst Trip genauer besprechen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (17. August 2006)

Danke für die Blumen! Das wetter wird vorher noch genau abgestimmt. Aber das Grobtuning schien gut gewesen zu sein. Wie mir meine Frau erzählte hat es jedenfalls in unserer Abwesenheit von der Hohemark in der Ecke schwer geschüttet! 
Die "Trailrunde" werde ich noch mal ausbauen und etwas verfeinern! 

@Jo: Wenigstens hast Du nichts verpasst was Du noch nicht kanntest!
@KillerN: Guude Idee


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2006)

@homburger: Das scheint ja richtig gut gewesen zu sein, ich hoffe Du guidest mal wieder damit auch die die am Mittwoch nicht dabei sein konnten von Deinen Ortskenntnissen zehren können.

Gruss


----------



## m.a.t. (18. August 2006)

Morgen scheint es ja recht gutes Wetter zu geben, wenn man den Vorhersagen Glauben schenkt. Deshalb werde ich morgen nach Lohr fahren und versuchen, Teile der grossen Runde vom Keiler Marathon nachzufahren. Hat jemand von euch Interesse mizukommen, einen Platz habe ich im Auto noch frei. Start in Lohr etwa gegen 10 VHB. Dauer, km und hm kann nicht sagen, Verfahrer und Suchen auf der Strecke sind wahrscheinlich .
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2006)

@KillerN:
Alles gute zum Geburtstag




Lass es Dir heute richtig gut gehen

und hoffentlich bekommst Du ganz viele      



Herzliche Grüsse vom Lucafabian


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @KillerN:
> Alles gute zum Geburtstag



willkommen in der ak m20 (z.b. bei taunustrails)


----------



## Ippie (18. August 2006)

@Killer [email protected]

auch von mir alles Gute zum  Und feier mal schön. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## m.a.t. (18. August 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag dem Stuntman aus Heusenstamm! Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei den zukünftigen Rennen


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @KillerN:
> Alles gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> :b-day
> ...


AUF VON MIR


----------



## homburger (18. August 2006)

Ja auch von mir alles gute Jens. mach Dir ein schönes Wochenende!

Der Steffen und ich hatten überlegt am Sonntag mal ein Ründchen zu drehen. So ab elf an der Hohemar- mal sehen wo es lang geht...

Jemand Interesse?

@Matthias: hättest Du das mal früher geplant... Bist Du Sonntag dabei?


----------



## m.a.t. (18. August 2006)

Sonntag scheint das Wetter ja ab Mittag ok zu sein. Bin dabei.
Wegen morgen is doch kein Problem. Wenn Ruben wieder aus Spanien da ist, wollten wir das eh mal zusammen fahren. Wenn ich das morgen richtig auskundschafte, verfahren wir uns dann wenigstens im September nich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (18. August 2006)

Danke an die Glückwünsche 

Man sieht sich spätestens am Mittwoch 

Grüße 
Jens


----------



## mischuwi (19. August 2006)

@Jens: Da is man mal einen Tag nicht online und schon verpasst man wichtige Termine. Darum erst heute: Alles Gute nachträglich.  Dann fahren wir ja fast ein Jahr in der selben AK  Oje, ich glaube ich muss los und ein wenig trainieren!  


@Sven: Wenn das Tempo morgen nicht höher als am Mittwoch ist, dann wäre ich wohl bei einer kleinen Runde am Start.
War heute 1km S + 40km R + 5km L und nahe am ... :kotz: . Die Zeiten waren dafür aber allesamt akzeptabel.


----------



## homburger (19. August 2006)

Oh Mann, ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wie sich das anfühlt. Schwimmen und Radfahren im Wechsel geht ja noch- aber das Laufen im Anschluss... Wann ist nochmal der große Tag? Ich hoffe, ich bin dann noch hier um Dich anzufeuern!
Also, wenn es nach mir geht, denn ich habe heute auf dem Rad schon extrem geschwächelt, machen wir morgen eine entspannte Runde. Wo es lang geht können wir dann ja entscheiden. Ich häng mal das GPS ans Rad. 

Bislang also ich, Mischuwi, Dr. Faust und M.A.T.

Also, dann morgen um elf an der Hohemark!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2937775&posted=1#post2937775

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## KillerN (20. August 2006)

[QUOTE=mischuwi Dann fahren wir ja fast ein Jahr in der selben AK 

Danke erstmal   So und wo messen wir jetzt unsere Kräfte ?


----------



## mischuwi (20. August 2006)

@Jens: Hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt bei der Spessartchallenge in Bad Orb zu starten. Allerdings bin ich mir über die Wahl der Disziplin nur völlig im Unklaren. Soll man die Challenge wertung versuchen? Oder doch nur die Bike-Strecke unter die Räder nehmen ??? Mal sehen. Is ja noch nen bisshen hin.


----------



## homburger (21. August 2006)

Ach ja, die Fotos aus Wetter...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13426


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2006)

Betreff Herbsttour:
Hab heute vom Tourismusverein Infos bezüglich eines Guides bekommen:
http://www.christophsbikeclub.com/

Dort werden Di, Do und und Sa Touren angeboten. Es geht um 10:00 los und die Tour endet im Normalfall um 17:00. Zudem wird in drei verschiedene Level unterschieden, mmhh hab ich doch schon wieder die Unterteilung vergessen. Lev2 war auf jeden Fall 100km/1000hm glaub ich zumindest "rotenkopfbekomichjetzt". Tja das Alter  . Eine Tour kostest 25Eus. 

Es gibt ein Pauschale mit 3 Touren + Fahrtechniktraining (oder waren es zwei Touren?) inkl. Powerriegel usw. für 75Eus. Interresant ist vielleicht auch die Meraner Seilbahntour, da gehts mit der Bahn hoch und natürlich mit dem Bike runter     . Ist aber nur was für Fortgeschrittene und kostest je nach Teilnehmerzahl zwischen 55 und 65 Eus  Mindestteilnehemrzahl 5 Pers.

Schauts Euch mal an

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Dr. Faust (21. August 2006)

Kann sich denn nicht mal jemand erbarmen und hier ein LMB für Mittwoch einstellen! Was ist denn mit den üblichen Verdächtigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2006)

Los jetzt, Freiwillige vor. 
Ich würd ja sagen das der KillerN guiden soll, in seinem Alter muß er jetzt auch mal beginnen Verantwortung zu übernehmen, ausserdem kann er nach Ankunft gleich für seine Fehler bezahlen.  

@Killer: bringst Du auch Radler mit?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## homburger (22. August 2006)

Ich könnte nochmal die kleine Trailrunde anbieten... Danach fahren wir einfach nochmal zum Sandplacken und den Japaner wieder runter- der hat ja noch niemandem geschadet, oder?
Besser wäre es natürlich der Mischuwi würde die 2. Runde übernehmen. Das Stück vom Sonntag war ja so geil!


----------



## homburger (22. August 2006)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey, aufwachen ihr Schnarchnasen!
So´n schlechter Guide bin ich ja wohl auch nicht  

Dann fahr ich halt allein!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2006)

Bitte, bitte nehm mich doch mit...


----------



## m.a.t. (22. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey, aufwachen ihr Schnarchnasen!


Ey, erschreck mich hier nicht bei meinem Büroschlaf, es war gerade so erholsam.


			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> So´n schlechter Guide bin ich ja wohl auch nicht


Willst du jetzt was nettes hören oder eine ehrliche Antwort.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Spässle, haste sehr gut gemacht am Samstag. Wann soll es morgen starten? Wieder 17:30? Werde versuchen, rechtzeitig von auf Arbeit zu fliehen.
ciao, matthias
PS: Hiermit beantrage ich, das Wort 'Arbeit' in die Liste der ekligen Wörter aufzunehmen, die hier im Forum ausgesternt gehören.


----------



## mischuwi (22. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Besser wäre es natürlich der Mischuwi würde die 2. Runde übernehmen. Das Stück vom Sonntag war ja so geil!


Das würde ich natürlich sehr gerne machen. Aber ich kann leider noch überhaupt nicht abschätzen, wann ich morgen aus der Arb*** entlassen werde. Und da mein Chef morgen um 18:30 Uhr nen Vorstandstermin hat, werde ich wohl eher nicht vor 18:29 Uhr entfliehen können.  Deswegen von mir erstmal ein ganz eindeutiges 'jain' zur morgigen Teilnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (22. August 2006)

@M.A.T.: Ich weiß, ich weiß, die Runde am Sonntag war etwas Schottrig... Kommt nicht wieder vor. Die trailige Runde ist aber echt ganz nett. Nur danach gehen mir die Ideen immer aus. Vielleicht kann ja dann jemand übernehmen. Ich mach mal nen Eintrag!

@ Mischuwi: Sag bei der A***** einfach allen bescheid das ihr nach der Mittagspause abhaut. Wenn alle weg sind kriegt auch niemand ärger. Jedenfalls ist das die Grundfeste aller Teenagertheorien aus der Schule. Okay, das funktioniert zwar nicht aber Du bist wenigstens nicht allein.
Oder sag doch einfach Dir ist schlecht! Daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, hat oft geklappt...


----------



## puremalt (22. August 2006)

Hey, was'sn so laut hier?

Ach, der Homburger. Also ich wäre bei den Tiefland-Trails wieder dabei. Für den zweiten Teil wäre mir aber 'ne Variante lieber statt dieselbe Tour wie letzen Mittwoch. Bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei, guide wer will. (was nicht heissen soll, dass ich anspruchslos bin)


----------



## puremalt (22. August 2006)

OK, was haltet ihr davon für die zweite Schleife: Hühnerleiterpfad (Dirtstrecke mit mittlerweile zerfallener Brücke) dann wieder Fuchstanz und vor der Altkönig-Auffahrt links ins Tal stürzen (Trail-Name kenn ich nicht, nennen wir ihn einfach Chinese), dann Mühlgrabentrail.


----------



## homburger (22. August 2006)

So, bitte sehr: LMB


----------



## homburger (22. August 2006)

puremalt schrieb:
			
		

> OK, was haltet ihr davon für die zweite Schleife: Hühnerleiterpfad (Dirtstrecke mit mittlerweile zerfallener Brücke) dann wieder Fuchstanz und vor der Altkönig-Auffahrt links ins Tal stürzen (Trail-Name kenn ich nicht, nennen wir ihn einfach Chinese), dann Mühlgrabentrail.



Klingt gut  

Mann, ihr haltet mich vielleicht von der A**** ab. Immerhin bin ich kein Student mehr


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2006)

17.30 uhr werde ich wohl eher nicht schaffen   

vielleicht könnte ich ja irgendwo dazu kommen. postet doch mal die genauen eckpunkte der geplanten tour, aber bitte mit genauen stop-over-zeiten


----------



## laufand (22. August 2006)

Hi Jungens,

wünsch Euch viel Spass die nächsten beiden Wochen. Dann sind wir bestimmt auch mal wieder dabei. Morgen geht's aber gen Süden. 
U.a. eine Woche Bike & Gourmet in der Toskana! Erst leckere Tourchen und dann noch 4 Gänge Menüs hinterher, schmatz. 

Also wenn wir wieder im Lande sind muss als Tempo "Extra besonders ultra langsam; laufand rollt ab 15% rückwärts" eingetragen werden, sonst wirds diesjahr nix mehr mit dem AWB.  

CU

Andreas

PS: @Killern: Besser spät als nie: Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch, alter Sack ;-)


----------



## KillerN (22. August 2006)

Sagt mal, arbeitet ihr auch ?  

@Lucafabian Wenn ich die Tour führe, werden wir die Bergwacht holen müssen, da ich bei : Nach der Nase fahren, immer im Nirgendwo lande  

KLAR NEHME ICH RADLER MIT  

@Laufand Danke, jetzt ist das Schonalter wohl vorbei  

Bis morsche dann

EDIT: Wann steht eigentlich mal nicht: "heute mal Langsam" als Tempo ? *lol*


----------



## Bergwelle (22. August 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> 17.30 uhr werde ich wohl eher nicht schaffen
> 
> vielleicht könnte ich ja irgendwo dazu kommen. postet doch mal die genauen eckpunkte der geplanten tour, aber bitte mit genauen stop-over-zeiten




Wirklich eine sehr gute Kelkheimer-Idee ;-) .... Ich würde ggf. auch wieder ein Stück mitfahren, sofern ich im Büro morgen nicht aufgehalten werde. 

Beste Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2006)

@homburger:
sag doch mal wann der Parkplatz Hohemark erneut gekreuzt wird, da könnten die die nicht so früh können sich noch anschließen

Gruss vom Lucafabian

Jetzt hat sich herausgestellt das ich evtl. auch zu den Spätankömmlingen gehöhre. Bin aber auf jedenfall zum "trinken" auf dem Parkplatz. Wenn ich ne Fluggenehmigung bekom ( für die Autobahn  ) schaff ich bestimmt auch 17:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (23. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> @homburger:
> sag doch mal wann der Parkplatz Hohemark erneut gekreuzt wird, da könnten die die nicht so früh können sich noch anschließen...


ja, diese info wäre für mich auch ganz interessant


----------



## homburger (23. August 2006)

Ich glaube, dass letzte Mal haben wir so gut ne Stunde gebraucht, oder? Also etwa 18:30 h geht´s dann weiter. Da kann man ja auch evtl. die Lampen und ne 2. Flasche bei irgendwem bis zur 2. Runde im Auto lasssen, dann sind wir vielleicht etwas schneller  

  Moment mal- kommt denn überhaupt noch jemand um halb sechs???


----------



## mischuwi (23. August 2006)

Von meiner Seite gibt es für heute leider ne Absage. Werde es weder bis 18:30 und schon garnicht bis 17:30 an die Hohemark schaffen. Deswegen werde ich mir heute lieber den Renner zwischen die Beine schnallen. Auf der Straße ist es nun mal deutlich länger hell, als im finsteren Taunus-Wald.   Euch aber auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!


----------



## puremalt (23. August 2006)

Ich kann um 17.30 da sein. Wenn ich aber der einzige bin, kann ich auch schon mal alleine 'ne Aufwärmrunde drehen.
Mein Gardena-Flutlicht funktioniert leider nicht mehr  . Habe versäumt, regelmäßig den Bleiakku zu laden und der ist jetzt wohl hinüber.


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2006)

so jungs, habe das auf a***** geklärt und komme früher raus  
wenn nix am bau schief geht, bin ich also ab 17.30 uhr dabei


----------



## homburger (23. August 2006)

Da geht schon nix schief...


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2006)

stimmt. is nämlich mal wieder keiner da, der was macht    

die sollen nur endlich mal das dach fertig decken, damit es innen trocken bleibt. könnte schon seit 14 tagen erledigt sein ...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2006)

Bin auch 17:30 da.


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. August 2006)

17.30. Gut im LMB an die Lampe erinnert zu haben. Ich hab sie jetzt mal eingesteckt, aber sie wird ja eh wieder viel zu schnell schlapp machen.
Bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (23. August 2006)

Ich wünsch dann viel Spaß bei radfahren! Glaube nicht, dass ich es bis 17:30 h schaffe. Vielleicht kann jemand anderes guiden. Arbeiten ist toll...


----------



## KillerN (23. August 2006)

Soo... das ging ja noch mal gerade gut mit dem Benzin  

Hach scheene Tour, tolle trailige Abfahrten, sowas mag ich   
Ob die Fotos wohl halbwegs was geworden sind ?

@Dr.Faust Danke für den Akku, werde den morgen gleich mal vollladen  
Ich glaube wenn du nicht an der Stelle hingeflogen wärst, hätte ich das dann gemacht...

Bis demnächst

Grüße Jens


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube wenn du nicht an der Stelle hingeflogen wärst, hätte ich das dann gemacht...



moin ihr schlafmützen  

wie, noch einer hingeflogen   
ihr müsst mir doch net alles nachmachen  

schöne tour, besonders der erste teil hat mich total überrascht  . lauter schöne flowige S0-trails  
leider wurde mir die einzige S1-stelle gleich zum verhängnis


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2006)

Moin,
danke an den Homburger, waren schöne Trails die ich alle zum ersten mal gesehen hab.

@wissefux:  hast Du gemarkt das ich den Fux diesmal mit x geschrieben hab, soll ja keiner sagen ich wäre lernrsistent. Den Victoriatempel und Trail hab ich doch gekannt. Ist sogar einer meiner Lieblingstrails. Nur das der Blechpavillion der Victoriatempel ist war mir nicht bewust  

@Dr. Faust:http://www.singletrail-skala.de/

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Lupo (24. August 2006)

moin allerseits 
war wirklich ne nette tour  mit vielen neuen trails  danke auch an den fux, der mich durch seinen kopfstand auf die blöde wurzel aufmerksam gemacht hat, sonst wärs meine geworden  und ich brauch wohl auch die entscheideung, den klinktrail ausgelassen zu haben nicht zu bereuen 
speziellen dank auch an killer fürs geburtstags 

bis nächstes mal,

wolfgang


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2006)

@lucafbian  

@lupo : gern geschehen   als (aushilfs-) guide muß man immer die gruppe auf gefahrenstellen aufmerksam machen, gell homburger   das gehört zum job und kann man wohl auch nicht abstellen, wenn man mal kein guide ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwelle (24. August 2006)

Mir hat die zweite Runde auch gut gefallen, allerdings ist jetzt mein Schaltwerk oder Schaltauge defekt ..... obwohl ich doch gar nicht umgefallen bin.  Den eigentlichen Fehler habe ich noch nicht finden können ... nach einem Reparaturversuch kann ich nun keinen Gang mehr wechseln.  Hoffentlich kann man das bis zum nächsten AWB in Ordnung bringen.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2006)

Hat jemand Angaben zur gefahren Strecke und Höhenmetern von gestern?

Irgendwie ist die Treppe in der Firma heute doppelt so steil wie gestern  Ich bin ja richtig geschaft wenn ich die hochgehe.....

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## m.a.t. (24. August 2006)

@homburger, wissefux: Die Tour gestern hat Masstäbe gesetzt. Bitte in Zukunft immer so viele neue Trails!
@killer: Danke für die Hopfenkaltschale! Den Energieschub hab ich gestern gebraucht. Wieviel war denn noch im Tank gewesen?
@Lupo: Was isn der 'klinktrail'?
@Lucafabian: Das geht sicher allen so. Heute früh zur A**** zu fahren hat bei mir auch richtig weh getan.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lupo (24. August 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Lupo: Was isn der 'klinktrail'?...


sollte heissen: kliniktrail, also da wo dr. faust seine bodenprobe genommen hat und sich seiner siechma entledigt hat 

@fux: zum glück guide ich ja net so oft


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2006)

mir ging es heute morgen gar nicht mal sooo schlecht, obwohl ich mit meiner neuen rohloff-übersetzung von 44/15 stark zu kämpfen hatte. viel steiler bergauf hätte es echt nicht werden dürfen  

den klinktrail kenn ich auch nicht, zumindest nicht dem namen nach   edit : kliniktrail kenn ich dann doch ...

die erste runde von homburger ist optimal zum warmup  
sollte man so beibehalten, denn

1. kann ich mir dann die trails vielleicht mal merken und
2. hab ich noch ne rechnung mit einer bachdurchquerung offen  

richtung fuxtanz geht´s sicher noch trailiger bergauf. wir müssten halt mal all unsere gesammelten trailkenntnisse in einen topf werfen und schon kriegen wir bestimmt ne strecke mit 90 % trailanteil oder mehr zusammen


----------



## homburger (24. August 2006)

Das mit dem Trailanteil werde ich mal weiter ausarbeiten. 
Danke nochmal an Jens wegen der Biere. Ich hab heute morgen gesehen, dass mann vor der Tanke abbiegen mußte zur 661- hoffentlich ist es gut gegangen. 
A****** stinkt !!!


----------



## m.a.t. (24. August 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Trailanteil werde ich mal weiter ausarbeiten.


Zum Fuchstanz hoch könnte man ja den Trail fahren, der über der weissen Mauer vorbeiführt und zwischen Fuxtanz und Altkönig rauskommt.


			
				homburger schrieb:
			
		

> A****** stinkt !!!


Da fällt mir eine klassische Szene aus den Simpsons ein:
Bart: "Jede Form von A****** stinkt! A****** ist was für Idioten!"
Homer: "Mein Sohn, ich bin stolz auf Dich! Als ich das herausgefunden habe, war ich doppelt so alt, wie Du."
ciao, matthias


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Angaben zur gefahren Strecke und Höhenmetern von gestern? ...


Wie immer zu Diensten  :
30 km, 2:10 h:mm, Ø 13,8 km/h, 687 hm, Ø 4% Steig., 14% max.
@Guide's: sehr schöne Flach-Trails
@killerN: Danke für's lecker Stöffsche
@Dr.Faust: sehenswerte Einlage und Danke für die "Warnung" (ich meine im Frühjahr bin ich da noch "normal" rübergekomen) 
[Edit]@all: Falls mal jemand zufällig neben Lampen und Lenkertape auch noch seinen Tacho in den Wald schmeißt, bitte bei Lucafabian abgeben .
cu Carsten (einer von den vieren aus dem Hauptfeld, die die Ausreißer immer wieder eingeholt haben   )


----------



## KillerN (24. August 2006)

Habe ich doch gerne mit dem Biersche gemacht  

@Homburger Viel Spass Im Urlaub! Aber Achtung, nix falsches am Zoll sagen, sonst stecken die dich nach Guantanamo und ich habe gehört, dass man da kein Fahrrad fahren darf   

Grüße - Jens


----------



## homburger (26. August 2006)

Ich habe mich gerade dazu bekehren lassen mir doch ein Specialized zu kaufen. Die Werbung spricht mich einfach an!http://cdn.specialized.com/bc/microsite/movies/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. August 2006)

net schlecht, aber wer läßt sich denn hier von werbung beeinflussen


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. August 2006)

Ich lasse mich schon ziemlich von Werbung beeinflussen, so sie denn gut ist. Aber unabhängig davon wollte ich hier einen Aufruf starten:
Bitte legt alle zusammen und kauft mir eine Lupine Nightmare. Eine Edison wäre auch OK, aber ich will nicht gierig erscheinen. Ich freue mich schon auf nächsten Mittwoch. Einpacken müsst ihr sie nicht, aber wenn derjenige, der sie kauft, sie vielleicht schon aufladen könnte, das wäre super.
Danke im voraus und bis dann,
Steffen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2006)

vielleicht sollten wir ne Sammelbestellung machen, dann kriegen wir auf die Edison 10% und könnten sie für den Schnäpchenpreis von nur 675,00 Eus kaufen. Fast geschenkt also.
Grad für unsere studentischen Mitfahrer wär das doch ne Alternative.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## KillerN (26. August 2006)

Ich will auch eine !! Ich bring auch wieder Bier mit !!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2006)

Hi zusammen,
gestern hab ich ein Lob und eine Kritik übers AW Biken von der Hofheimer Gruppe gehöhrt, die Aussagen muß ich hier wenigstens mal erwähnen:

Mi werden die meisten, schwierigsten und schönsten Single Trails gefahren (LOB), Mi wird am wenigsten Bike schonend gefahren (Kritik). Beides empfinde ich als Lob für uns und unsere Guides . 

Also last uns noch schwierigere, noch schönere und noch Materialbelastendere Traills fahren.   

Die einzige Kritik der man nicht wiedersprechen kann: Unsere Termine werden immer viel zu spät eingetragen  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2006)

Ich hätte da noch einen Kritikpunkt: Mittwochs kann ich leider nicht.   Fahrt solche tollen Trails doch bitte auch mal an einem anderen Tag!  

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr. Faust (28. August 2006)

@Lucafabian:
Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass du am Mittwoch der Guide bist und sehr bald einen Eintrag machst? Super, da freu ich mich.
Und Material schonen kann man ja zu Hause. Beim Fahren gehts halt kaputt.
Nachtrag zum Thema Material:
Ich habe am Wochenende an meinem Wochenendrad (Kona) die Gabel getauscht. Die Suntour XCC gegen ein ausgedientes Markenprodukt getauscht. Unglaublich!
Das die Suntour ein Elend ist, wusste ich schon vorher. Das sie kaum federt und eigentlich überhaupt nicht dämpft war mir auch schon aufgefallen. Das sie aber geschätzte vier Kilogramm wiegt, fand ich dann doch sehr stark...
Materialoverkill für alle!


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am Wochenende an meinem Wochenendrad (Kona) die Gabel getauscht. Die Suntour XCC gegen ein ausgedientes Markenprodukt getauscht. Unglaublich!
> Das die Suntour ein Elend ist, wusste ich schon vorher. Das sie kaum federt und eigentlich überhaupt nicht dämpft war mir auch schon aufgefallen. Das sie aber geschätzte vier Kilogramm wiegt, fand ich dann doch sehr stark...
> Materialoverkill für alle!



hast du das schon jemanden gebeichtet   ?  
musst du dich jetzt warm anziehen ?


----------



## Sakir (28. August 2006)

Halli Hallo

ich habe noch eine Tour für den Sonntag anzubieten !
den *Eselsweg* von Schlüchtern nach Großheubach....
wer Lust hat, sich mal 120km zu quälen der kann sich gerne
eintragen  

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (28. August 2006)

So gefällt mir das gut. Anfangs war ich recht unentspannt auf die Ansage meines Vorgesetzten (was für eine seltsame Bezeichnung eigentlich- das klingt wie etwas was man essen muss, aber nicht will- der Vorgesetzte...) mich doch am Montag- trotz Urlaub- nochmal sehen zu lassen. 
Selbstredend hegt man andere Gedanken denn an einem Montag Morgen das warme Bett zu verlassen...
Nachträglich muss ich gestehen, dass diverse Ereignisse dazu beitragen können Umstände in ihrer Bedeutung zu verstärken.
Als ich also meine Übergabe hinter mich gebracht hatte schaltete ich den Rechner aus, überflog nochmal kurz die erledigten Aufgaben und kehrte dem finsteren, unter einer großen Regenwolke verschwindenden Enkheim, den Rücken. Selbstverständlich habe ich mich auch bei den meisten brav verabschiedet- das hat gut getan! 
Fazit: Wetter in Deutschland eher mäßig, Temperatur Oberursel aktuell 14 Grad, Montag (Wochenanfang)> 3 Stunden in aller Ruhe gearbeitet (man könnte das auch als 3 Stunden Woche bezeichnen, in Worten DREI), grummelnde Kollegen bei der Arbeit zurück gelassen  , Wetter New York etwa 10 Grad wärmer.
Dazu muss ich noch sagen, an einem Montag auf der Couch zu sitzen, vor dem Rechner, draußen regnet es- großartige Umstände. Kennt ihr das Gefühl, wenn einem vom ersten Bier im Bauch ganz warm wird- vom obergährigen Keiler Hefe dunkel (@M.A.T.: Ja, die Kiste hält lange- hilft ja keiner)?
Mann, bin ich entspannt. 
Da fällt mir ein am 1. November Wochenende gibt es bei uns ne kleine Einweihungsnachallhallowseveawbrestlicheskeilervernichtungsparty und alle sind eingeladen. Also, nicht gerade alle, aber ihr! 
Ich finds cool, dass unsere Mittwochsausritte langsam berüchtigt werden. Wir sollten noch ein paar mehr Stürze ins Programm aufnehmen!

Vielleicht kann ja auch jemand in meiner Abwesenheit dem Babu mal ne sms schicken wenn AWB ist- der hat erst Ende der Woche wieder Internet.

Mischuwi hat seinen ersten Triathlon erfolgreich beendet- Respekt > Triathlon ist eklig. Ich habs verpasst- Schande!

Bier ist alle. Ich besorg neues!

@Jo. Ich wünsch uns nen schönen Urlaub.

Machts gut !!!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> @Lucafabian:
> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass du am Mittwoch der Guide bist und sehr bald einen Eintrag machst? Super, da freu ich mich.



Wenn Ihr mit nem Klassiker zufrieden seid würd ich das schon machen
Sprich: Feldi ->Wurzel runter->Alden Hoch und über die Serpentinen zum Victoria (wenn der auch letzte Woche schon war). Beim Hochfahren würd ich mal Mut zum Risko (Unbekannten) wagen. In jedem Fall würd aber die Aufwärmrunde fehlen.

Gruss vom Lucafabian

Hab nen Eintrag gemacht...


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. August 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> .... Beim Fahren gehts halt kaputt.
> ....
> Materialoverkill für alle!


Das klang letzten Mi. aber noch ganz anders ... eher so   


 


			
				Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr mit nem Klassiker zufrieden seid würd ich das schon machen


Schon eingetragen (ich möchte doch bei der Premiere nicht fehlen) cu Carsten


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. August 2006)

Am Sonntag bin ich übrigens MadMax jenseits des Altkönigs begegnet:


----------



## Der Spanier (29. August 2006)

Servus!

Na Leute, wie geht´s euch? langsam hat meine Sommerzeit in Madrid ein Ende...ich muss sagen, dass ich mich freue, denn meine wiederbegegnung mit der Sch*** Ar**** ziemlich anstrengend war (2 Jahre Promotion können ziemlich viel verwöhnen  )

Am 9.9 fliege ich zurück und bereite mental mich vor, denn hier haben wir immer noch angenehme Temperaturen rund um 30º. Die Nebenwirkungen könnt ihr bei "La Vuelta" sehen: wüstenmässige Landschaft. Tja, am Wochenede war ich im Gebirge, 25 Grads und mir war es kalt. Mal sehen, wie mein Korper im frühen deutschen Herbst reargiert.

Die Materialschlacht jedes Mittwochs macht mir Angst...meine letzte Erfahrung war mindestens schmerzvoll: Brems- und Schalthebel Kaputt, rechte Seite meines Körpers ziemlich ausgekrazt, eine grosse blaue Flecke am meiner Hüfte  . Übrigens, langsam sollten wir an einem Nightride denken, oder?

@Killer: auch von mir alles Gute...ein bissi spät    
@Homburger: viel Spass in Amiland. Dank zu meinem Talibankämpfergesicht kann ich dieses Land nicht besuchen, daher muss du mir viel erzählen   Wann kommst du zurrück?
@mischuwi: Respekt. Falls du Mountaintriathlons machen willst, gibt es in Spanien etwas interessantes für dich: X-Terra Triathlon Series. Ein davon wird in meinem Dorf (Guadalajara, ein idylisches Ort mit 100 Einwohner) organisiert. Die MTBstrecke habe ich ausprobiert: 30 Km, 1000 Hm, hart wie Eppstein!
@MTK-Cube: Mad MAx ist die letzte Waffe der Jäger im Taunus gegen Bikers


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2006)

@all
Der Bike Max in der Hanauer (Frankfurt) macht ausverkauf. Ziemlich viel ist um 50% Reduziert. Z.B. Fox F100 RLT für 499.-, Magura Louise Beläge für 15Eus, Beläge sind seit ich da war alle ausverkauft  .
Voitl Bikes....

Es lohnt sich auf jedenfall mal vorbeizuschauen, da gibts einige Schnäppchen

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (29. August 2006)

Machen die endlich dicht ?


----------



## m.a.t. (29. August 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Am 9.9 fliege ich zurück und bereite mental mich vor, denn hier haben wir immer noch angenehme Temperaturen rund um 30º.


Bring gefälligst die Sonne aus Spanien mit, sonst brauchst du dich hier gar nicht erst beim AWB wieder sehen zu lassen.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2006)

Die Wetterprognose für morgen wird irgendwie von Stunde zu Stunde schlechter. Wissen die da oben nicht wie das Wette zu sein hat wenn Engel unterwegs sind? Ich hoffe Ihr last mich nicht im Stich!  

Mit der richtigen Kleidung hat ne kostenlose Fangoeispackung auch was. Ausserdem sieht es so aus als ob es nächster Zeit nicht nochmal die Möglichkeit gibt im Sommer bei unter 10° zu biken.  Die Badewanne danach macht auch nochmal soviel Spaß.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wetterprognose für morgen wird irgendwie von Stunde zu Stunde schlechter. Wissen die da oben nicht wie das Wette zu sein hat wenn Engel unterwegs sind? Ich hoffe Ihr last mich nicht im Stich!
> 
> Mit der richtigen Kleidung hat ne kostenlose Fangoeispackung auch was. Ausserdem sieht es so aus als ob es nächster Zeit nicht nochmal die Möglichkeit gibt im Sommer bei unter 10° zu biken.  Die Badewanne danach macht auch nochmal soviel Spaß.
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Also im Stich lassen ,neee, neee; aber jetzt erst 3 Mitfahrer  *Hey, Batterien laden und mal zackig anmelden.* (wenn ich da seh, wer sich da bisher angemeldet hat ...... das könnte ziehmlich anstrengend werden)
Für die Fango-Packung kannst Du sogar garantieren; von vorgestern Richtung Alden (auf oder in der Nähe vom gelben Weg):


 

 da hat MadMax seine Spuren hinterlassen...


----------



## hardun (30. August 2006)

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß bei der Fangopackung  
Ich verschwinde jetzt für 5 Tage in die Schweiz, man sieht sich dann nächste Woche wieder.

Gruß,
Jo


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2006)

Mit dem Wetter sind wir doch noch erhöhrt worden, heute sieht die Vorhersage doch schon viel besser aus  

@hardun: Viel Spaß in der Schweiz

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Sakir (30. August 2006)

@hardun : viel spass


----------



## Lupo (30. August 2006)

hab mich für heut abend auch mal eingetragen, aber wenns regnet hab ich keine lust 

@jo: viel spass in der schweiz, hoffentlich ohne fangopackung  und vergesse währenddessen das ovl von der aufwärmrunde net 

bis später,

wolfgang


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. August 2006)

Ich habe mich für heut Abend mal ausgetragen, wenns regnet hab ich keine Lust.

Nee, zum einen hab ich ja keine Lampe mehr, zum anderen zickt meine Deus Kurbel wieder rum und bedarf Pflege und guten Zuredens.
Ich würde aber am Freitag eine Tour in den Vilbeler Wald anbieten, Wetter egal, mehr Regen bedeutet dort weniger Menschen. Ist also gut. Wer Interesse hat soll sich mal melden. Die Startzeit ist mir relativ egal, ich hab Freitag frei von der A*****.
Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, zum einen hab ich ja keine Lampe mehr, zum anderen zickt meine Deus Kurbel wieder rum und bedarf Pflege und guten Zuredens.



Das kannst Du sonst jemanden erzählen, aber wenns so regnet wie gerade bei uns versteh ich Dich und hab ich auch keine Lust. Lupo will auch nur bei gutem Wetter. Falls die Wetterlage gegen die Tour ist, wie kann man dann Babu bescheid geben?
MTK-Cube sollte sich vielleicht auch mal aüßern.

Ich schau bis 17:15 regelmäßig hier rein, bis dahin muß ne Entscheidung getroffen werden

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. August 2006)

kelkheim meldet dauerregen seit mind. 2 stunden ...
sollte das große gelbe ding sich noch mal blicken lassen, wird es aber auf jeden fall ne ordentliche schlammschlacht im wald  
nur mal so als entscheidungshilfe für später ...

edit : mainz meldet gerade sonnenschein ;-) ein hoffnungsschimmer im westen ?

egal, bin heute eh nicht dabei, hab heut 10 jähriges und fahre dann mal der sonne entgegen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2006)

Die Tour für heute Abend ist abgesagt. 
Es wissen alle bescheid bis auf MTK-Cube. Hoffentlich schaut der nochmal rein.
Ich mach mich jetzt mit nem feinen Stück Kuchen aufs Sofa

Gruss  Lucafabian


----------



## m.a.t. (30. August 2006)

Konnte heute leider auch nicht. Hat aber nix mit dem Wetter zu tun, dass sieht hier eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm aus. Ihr seid einfach zu weich. 
@Dr. Faust: Für den Rest der Woche sieht es ja bisher wettertechnisch recht positiv aus. Morgen fahr ich vielleicht in den Taunus. Freitag wäre ich bei ner Runde um Maintal oder BadV dabei!
@wissefux: Dann gratulier ich dir mal zum Jubiläum, falls das in deinem Fall was positives ist. Bei uns in der Firma ist sowas eher ein Grund, sich Gedanken zu machen, dass man den Absprung nicht rechtzeitig geschafft hat.


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. August 2006)

...via PDA von hohemark: wo bleibt ihr alle ???

nee, quark, Lucafabian hat mich erreicht.
@Spanier: bleib besser daheim oder bring ne hohe Frustrationstoleranz mit.
Oder pack das gelbe Himmels-Phänomen ein und brings mit.


----------



## KillerN (30. August 2006)

Hi leute, ich habe eben folgendes entdeckt und wollte mal fragen ob da einer Interresse hat mitzufahren ?

http://www.adac-sportclub-gelnhausen.de/mountainbike.htm

Scheint dieses Jahr, wohl nicht mehr so viel in unserer nähe nicht mehr zu geben.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2006)

...ich war heute fahren...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2006)

@Arachne:


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. August 2006)

@Arachne: hat's a bisserl g'knirscht beim Abendessen ?


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2006)

Beim Abendessen hat gar nichts mehr zusätzlich hinein gepaßt.  (ok, Kuchen (-krümel) wären mir lieber gewesen!) 


			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute, ich habe eben folgendes entdeckt und wollte mal fragen ob da einer Interresse hat mitzufahren ?


10 mal eine drei Kilometer-Runde hört sich für mich nicht so attraktiv an. Hast Du da schon mal mitgemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. August 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> @wissefux: Dann gratulier ich dir mal zum Jubiläum, falls das in deinem Fall was positives ist. Bei uns in der Firma ist sowas eher ein Grund, sich Gedanken zu machen, dass man den Absprung nicht rechtzeitig geschafft hat.



danke !
es handelt sich bei dem jubiläum um 10 jahre wilder ehe   nix mit firma oder so ...

mann, war dass ein shit wetter gestern. den ganzen weg bis nach mainz hats geschifft. und ca. 300 m vor der wohnung meiner chefin hörte es auf und die sonne schien. unglaublich ...


----------



## Der Spanier (31. August 2006)

Servus,

wahrscheinlich muss ich eine Zen-Meditationkurse vor meiner Rückkehr nach Deutschland besuchen  

Mal sehen, ob ich ein Paar Stücken blaues Himmels mitnhemen kann  

Gruss

Rubén


----------



## KillerN (31. August 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> 10 mal eine drei Kilometer-Runde hört sich für mich nicht so attraktiv an. Hast Du da schon mal mitgemacht?



Ich habe einmal ein CC Rennen bestritten und habe es nicht gut in erinnerung, war damals mein erstes MTB Rennen überhaupt.

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs gut ist gehe ich bei den Profis mal an den Start, ist ja alles relativ klein gehalten. 

Wäre cool wenn sich noch jemand finden würde  

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. August 2006)

Ich fahre sogar sehr gern im Regen und im Schlamm, nur nicht mit wackelnder Kurbel ohne Licht. Aber morgen im Vilbeler Wald brauche ich kein Licht und die Kurbel scheine ich wieder fest gekriegt zu haben.
Also:
Wer will morgen wann?


----------



## m.a.t. (31. August 2006)

Hi Steffen,
ab 17:30 wäre ich dabei. Wir können ja zuerst durch den Enkheimer und Maintaler Wald ein paar Trails cruisen und dann über die Hohe Strasse nach BadV und dort noch ne Runde drehen? So 2-3h? Ich muss wieder auf den Bock, sonst bekomme ich hier den Hass.
ciao, matthias


----------



## KillerN (31. August 2006)

Evtl. könnte ich mitfahren, wo könnte man sich denn treffen ? 
Vlt. an der Hanauer am Bierhannes ?

Grüße, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (2. September 2006)

Tja, mir scheint gerade die Sonne in den Ruecken. Wir haben es ca. 25 Grad und sind bei Freunden in Milwaukee. Morgen geht es weiter und dann an die Ostkueste. 
Wir fahren jetzt mal an den lake Michigan und ruhen uns etwas aus- Urlaub ist anstrengend...
Viele Gruess an alle!

Sven


----------



## Sakir (2. September 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, mir scheint gerade die Sonne in den Ruecken. Wir haben es ca. 25 Grad und sind bei Freunden in Milwaukee. Morgen geht es weiter und dann an die Ostkueste.
> Wir fahren jetzt mal an den lake Michigan und ruhen uns etwas aus- Urlaub ist anstrengend...
> Viele Gruess an alle!
> 
> Sven


   
schönen Urlaub


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, mir scheint gerade die Sonne in den Ruecken. Wir haben es ca. 25 Grad und sind bei Freunden in Milwaukee. Morgen geht es weiter und dann an die Ostkueste.
> Wir fahren jetzt mal an den lake Michigan und ruhen uns etwas aus- Urlaub ist anstrengend...
> Viele Gruess an alle!
> 
> Sven



wo genau an die ostküste fahrt ihr denn ?
kann die white mountains und cape cod empfehlen ...
liegen die niagara-fälle auf eurem weg ? auf jeden fall auch einen umweg wert  

viel spaß noch im urlaub !


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. September 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> .... Urlaub ist anstrengend...
> Viele Gruess an alle!
> Sven


 Neid (... ist die ehrlichste Form der Anerkennung). Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Dr. Faust (3. September 2006)

Schön.
Ruben in Spanien (haha, nicht mehr lange, der Regen und der graue Himmel warten schon), Sven in Amerika und ich außer Gefecht.
Habe mir einen Teil meines Fußes gebrochen und bin wohl für bis zu vier Wochen ohne Rad unterwegs.
Ich werde aber unter keinen Umständen angeben, welchen Teil meines Fußes und vor allem wie ich diesen gebrochen habe.
Gute Nacht,
der frakturierte Steffen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2006)

@ Steffen: 
Bald ist keiner mehr da.

Ich wünsch Dir gute und schnelle Besserung. Du wirst uns die nächsten 4 Wochen mit Sicherheit fehlen.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. September 2006)

dto. an Steffen; shit happens, wieder mal (ist eigentlich die letzte "leichte" Hand-Fraktur vom hardun wieder i.O. ?)
Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht . Gruß Carsten


----------



## hardun (4. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,
kaum ist man wieder im Lande, schon hört man so unschöne Dinge. Gute Besserung Steffen. Ich tippe mal auf Fußzeh gebrochen an Bettkante?

@MTK-Cube: Danke der Nachfrage, ist wieder alles OK.

@Lupo: Die Aufzeichnung der Trails ist leider nix geworden  Die nassen Blätter haben anscheinend zu wenig durch gelassen.

In der Schweiz war es der Hammer, mir brennen jetzt noch die Beine. Wir hatten super Wetter und die Berge sind dort doch etwas höher als im Taunus  
Was soll man sagen: Schöne Anstiege (auch mal gerne an die 20%), Höhenwege auf knappen 2000 Metern, fantastische Abfahrten und trauhafte Trails. Den einen Trail haben wir "Trail of Dead" (an Anlehnung an eine Band) genannt. Wenn man da runtergefallen wäre, hätte man sich 200 Meter tiefer in der Rheinschlucht wiedergefunden!
Bei all den schönen Sachen habe ich das Fotographieren total vergessen, leider nur 2 Bilder gemacht.



 



Am Mittwoch kann ich wohl leider nicht dabei sein, ich muss meinen Dämpfer einschicken, der hat nur noch 2/3 seines Hubs, wird aber zum Glück kostenlos getauscht. Dabei handelt es sich übrigens um einen Serienfehler bei DT Swiss. Sollte also noch jemand einen 210er Dämpfer von 2005 oder 2006 haben unbedingt mal den Hub kompletten messen!

Schöne Grüße bis dahin,
Jo


----------



## caroka (4. September 2006)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> .... Gute Besserung Steffen. Ich tippe mal auf Fußzeh gebrochen an Bettkante?
> .......


Ich dachte vllt. beim Tanzen. Egal wie, auch von mir gute und schnelle Besserung.

VG


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2006)

hardun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe mal auf Fußzeh gebrochen an Bettkante?



das hätter er wohl gerne so gehabt   

nix da, der steffen ist einfach nur zu blöd zum laufen  
wie auch immer, lass dich jetzt mal ordentlich pflegen  

auf jeden fall gute besserung auch von mir  

und mach dir nix draus, draussen wird es eh nur ca. 30 grad warm und sonnig. also nix zum biken, viel zu heiß. da verpasst du quasi nix daheim im krankenbett (bitte jetzt nicht ernst nehmen ...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwelle (4. September 2006)

Ich tippe mal auf einen der üblichen Haushaltsunfälle     

Jährlich passieren im Haushalt rund 2,5 Millionen Unfälle. Leute stolpern über Eimer, die mitten im Zimmer stehen. Andere laufen mit dem Staubsauger rückwärts und fallen über eine Teppichkante. Stürze machen rund 80 Prozent der Unfälle aus. Stürze sind mit Abstand die häufigste Unfallursache im Haushalt. 
Die meisten Unfälle im Haushalt passieren jedoch durch Leichtsinn oder Unachtsamkeit - und sind daher vermeidbar. 
Wichtigste Regel: Putzen ist nichts anderes als Arbeit, und dementsprechend sollte es betrieben werden: mit der richtigen Arbeitskleidung - trittfeste Schuhe statt ausgelatschter Hausschlappen, keine "Schlabberkleidung", die an jeder Kante hängen bleibt - und einigen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen, z.B. Stolperfallen ausräumen: Eimer an den Rand des Putzgeschehens, auf Kabel, Türschwellen und Teppichkanten achten. 

Auch von mir gute Besserung !!!!    

cu Uwe


----------



## Der Spanier (4. September 2006)

Servus,

aufgrund meiner nähren Rückkehr nach Deutschland habe ich am Wochenende absichtlig eine Überdosis von Sonne bekommen...der Anstieg auf eine Alm, ohne Bäume, Schatten, Wind oder Ähnliches mit 36º Temperatur war richtig hartknäckig. :kotz: 
 Irgendwann hatte ich meine Lidl Back ausgetrunken und musste wie ein Bessesener, meinen Kopf unter einer kleinen Wasserquelle stellen und ein paar Tröpfen Wasser schlucken. Jetzt sehe ich wie ein richtiger Bauarbeiter aus, mit einer schönen Braum/Weiss grenze auf meinen Oberärme.  

@Dr Faust: Gute Besserung! Was hast du denn mit deinem Fuss gemacht???
@hardun: schön, dass das Wetter und alles in der Schweiz gepasst hat!
@Homburger: ich bin nicht neidisch auf dich, hier gibt es noch mehr Sonne  

Gruss

Rubén


----------



## Dr. Faust (4. September 2006)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche, aber noch mal: Ich werde niemals verraten, was da passiert ist. Niemals!
@Hardun:
Jo, warum hast du den Nagel durch deinen Reifen gesteckt? Es war doch klar, dass er davon kaputt gehen würde!
Oder um in der (hier ohnehin viel zu kurz kommenden) Rock`N Roll- Ausdrucksweise zu bleiben: Warum hast du denn diesen Nine Inch Nail durch deinen... ach, lassen wir das...


----------



## puremalt (4. September 2006)

Servus,
melde mich auch aus den Alpen zurück. 
Plan A: Graubündenrunde, beginnend im Unterengadin. Am Tag vor unserer Ankunft fand der Engadin-Nationalpark-Marathon bei strahlendem Wetter statt. Aber im Gegensatz zu Hardun hatten wir nur an unserem ersten Tourtag (letzten Montag) gutes Wetter, dann ist die Schneefallgrenze auf unter 2000 m und die Temperaturen selbst im Inntal auf 3° gesunken. Da Pässe von 2600 m fahren? Nä, der August war schon kalt genug.
Plan B:
den Nordfön ausnutzen, mit dem Auto über den Hauptkamm nach Bella Italia zum Gardasee  
Bisher hab ich den gemieden, aber da jetzt schon Saisonende ist, war erfrischend wenig los. Trotzdem waren noch genügend MTB-Poser da, die man am Hang stehenlassen konnte (zum Glück nur wenig Cracks, die dasselbe mit uns taten), genügend "Bike-Babes", die den Anstieg versüssten, genügend geile Abfahrten, um die Bremsen heiss zu fahren, genügend Sonne, um einen Brand zu bekommen und genügend Vino Rosso, um diesen abends wieder zu löschen.  
Also, ich habe die Schweiz nicht vermisst. War diesmal eben ein AlpenX-Light mit zwei strammen Touren und sonst viel Chilling-Faktor. 
Aber nächstes Jahr sind sie dran, Septimer, Struvetta, Stretta, Schlinger, Val Mora, Val Uina und wie sie alle heissen. 

Bin am Mittwoch auf jeden Fall beim AWB dabei. Hab auch 'n bisschen Wetter mitgebracht


----------



## Sakir (4. September 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde aber unter keinen Umständen angeben, welchen Teil meines Fußes und vor allem wie ich diesen gebrochen habe.


urgs... dann mal gute Besserung ! ! !

bei mir war sowas letztens der Sessel, der für meinen kleinen Zehn im wege stand, als ich zum Telefon hechtete ))

@Ruben: bring jedemenge Sonne mit... BITTEEEE


----------



## Lupo (4. September 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich werde aber unter keinen Umständen angeben, welchen Teil meines Fußes und vor allem wie ich diesen gebrochen habe.


auch von mir gute besserung,steffen.....los sag schon deine heimlichtuerei weisst ja drauf hin dasses was interessantes gewesen sein muss   

@jo: schade dass der track nix geworden ist  müssen wir jetzt warten bis sven wieder da ist oder hat sonst noch jemand ne aufzeichnung von den trails 

und: wie siehts am mittwoch aus? ich denk bei den wetteraussichten darf man auf ne afterworktour net verzichten...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. September 2006)

Kann erst morgen sagen obs mit AW klappt.


----------



## Stump1967 (4. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Wollte eigentlich am Mittwoch mitfahren aber ich finden keinen LMB eintrag. Möchte sich denn niemand als Guide anbieten  

Na dann hoffe ich mal bis Mittwoch.

Jens


----------



## laufand (4. September 2006)

Heh,

und noch zwei Urlaubs-Heimkehrer!!!

Aber erstmal von mir auch gute Besserung an Dr. Faust! Aber mir ist schon klar wie's passiert ist: Beim Superman - Seat - Grab bist Du leider nicht richtig auf's Pedal zurückgekommen. Aber da Du uns Deine Freeride-Künste verheimlichen willst ...  
Seh bloß zu, dass Du wieder in die Gänge kommst...

Wg. Mittwoch: Höchstwahrscheinlich sind Blackbike und ich am Mittwoch mal wieder mit von der Partie. Hängt noch ein bisserl von der Auto-Werkstatt meines Misstrauens ab.  Vielleicht kann deshalb (mal wieder) ein anderer guiden und was ins Lmb stellen

Doch nun zum Thema Urlaub:
1 Woche Traumwetter in der Toskana. Geniale Singletrails. Zum Glück keine Stürze sondern nur Schrammen von den Büschen, weil die Singletrails zu schmal für mein Hirschgeweih-Lenker waren.
Und das Essen    Jeden Abend 4-Gänge leckerste toskanische Küche. Hmmmmmm. Auf die Waage habe ich mich seit dem nicht gestellt! Die Batterien sind leer   
Also wer einen Tipp für die Toskana brauch, wende sich vertrauensvoll an mich.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (4. September 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Genesungswünsche, aber noch mal: Ich werde niemals verraten, was da passiert ist. Niemals!
> @Hardun:
> Jo, warum hast du den Nagel durch deinen Reifen gesteckt? Es war doch klar, dass er davon kaputt gehen würde!
> Oder um in der (hier ohnehin viel zu kurz kommenden) Rock`N Roll- Ausdrucksweise zu bleiben: Warum hast du denn diesen Nine Inch Nail durch deinen... ach, lassen wir das...



Wenn man will, dass alle wirklich alle nachfragen, dann macht man das genau so: 
Also was um alles in der Welt in Herrgottnamen ist denn bloß mit Deinem Fuß passiert.    

Gute Besserung

Leider habe ich im Moment kein Auto mehr: Das alte fand so reißend Absatz und das neue ist noch nicht da. Aber ich bin eh komplett eingespannt und habe im Moment kaum Zeit zu fahren. 

Viel Spaß an alle und laßt mir etwas Trail übrig, wenn ich wieder dabei bin

Gruß


----------



## m.a.t. (4. September 2006)

Gute Besserung Steffen!


			
				Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde niemals verraten, was da passiert ist. Niemals!


Ich weiss, ich weiss. Du hast versucht, dir die Pedalplatten direkt an die Füsse zu montieren. Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, so im Leichbausinne.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2006)

Wiesieht es denn jetzt mit morgen aus, will keiner nen Eintrag machen. Ich würde ja aber da ich noch nicht zu 100% sicher bin obs bei mir klappt...

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## laufand (5. September 2006)

Also gut, ich machs mal wieder:

Eintrag ins LMB ist erfolgt.

Muss man bei Touren bis ca. 20:00 Uhr eigentlich schon an Lampen denken   

CU 

Andreas


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. September 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Muss man bei Touren bis ca. 20:00 Uhr eigentlich schon an Lampen denken
> CU
> Andreas


Bis 20:00 geht z.Z. gerade noch so; nur..... 
das wird doch wie immer länger, so bis 20:30-21:00 oder  ? 
(ich werde, wie bereits gesagt, erst nächstes mal wieder mitmachen können)
Euch viel Spaß. Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lupo (6. September 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Muss man bei Touren bis ca. 20:00 Uhr eigentlich schon an Lampen denken
> 
> ...


hab mich auch eingetragen, aber nur weil explizid "langsam" drinsteht 
die kleine lichtausrüstung nehm ich auf alle fälle mit, man weiss ja nie.....

bis später,

wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (6. September 2006)

Ich habe mich auch mal eingetragen, aber Lampe habe ich nicht dabei. Naja wird schon nicht zu dunkel werden heute abend  

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## mischuwi (6. September 2006)

Also die Lampe habe ich mir gestern auch schon ans bike montiert. Mal sehen, ob ich es heute zeitig genug aus der A*** schaffe. Wäre gerne bei dem vermutlich letzen AWB bei sonnigem Wetter dabei! Aber wartet nicht auf mich. (Deswegen auch noch kein Eintrag von mir)


----------



## hardun (6. September 2006)

So, ich habe mich auch angemeldet.

Mein defekter Dämpfer kam nach exakt 48 Stunden komplett revidiert von DT Swiss zurück. Das nenne ich mal 'ne schnelle Bearbeitung!

Da ich momentan Urlaub habe ist es für mich zwar kein After Work Biken aber egal...  

Bis später dann,
Jo


----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2006)

Wenn Du noch Urlaub hast, wär dann der Freitag ab Hofheim nicht auch was für Dich?

Ich weis immer noch nicht ob es heute klappt, es sieht aber von Minute zu Minute schlechter aus  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2006)

ich muss mich leider für heute abend austragen....ich hock noch auf a*****. manchmal isses echt zum reihern. ich wünsch euch viel spass.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2006)

Bei mir wirds auch nichts


----------



## mischuwi (6. September 2006)

Jetzt ratet mal, wo ich noch rumhänge ...


----------



## homburger (7. September 2006)

Hi,
wir sind jetzt an der Ostkueste und mir fehlt das ueh!
@Fux: Sind jetzt im Acadia National Park und fahren in 2 Tagen in die White Mountains, dann noch Cape Cod und Boston.
Ich habe noch nie so viel Wald gesehen!
Die Bikes bleiben hier bewusst unbeachtet, es wird die Welt zu Fuss erkundet.
>Armer Steffen, das wird schon wieder!
Aber jetzt> bitte weiter a*******- ich muss mich vom Tippen erholen!

Viele Gruesse

Sven und Vivi


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> @Fux: Sind jetzt im Acadia National Park und fahren in 2 Tagen in die White Mountains, dann noch Cape Cod und Boston.



in den white mountains gibts eine gesteinsformation, die sich "old man of the mountains" nennt (glaub ich wenigstens) und den "lost river". beides sehenswert und im falle des lost river eh nur zu fuß zu erkunden, da man dort durch höhlen grabbeln muß  
auf der halbinsel cape cod solltet ihr bis zum ende fahren. in provincetown (ich glaube, hier gab es einige gays ...) kann man dann über einen langen steinwall bis zum leuchtturm laufen.




entschuldigt die qualität des bildes, ist eingescannt. digi-cam gabs damals noch net ...

euch beiden weiterhin viel spaß da drüben !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2006)

Kleine Frage:

Kann es sein, das die gestrige AWB-Gruppe so gegen 18:40 Uhr am Fuchstanz angekommen ist und dort eine kurze Pause eingelegt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardun (7. September 2006)

wahltho schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, das die gestrige AWB-Gruppe so gegen 18:40 Uhr am Fuchstanz angekommen ist und dort eine kurze Pause eingelegt hat?


18:40? Ne, ich glaube wir waren so gegen 19:20 dort und haben wirklich nur eine sehr kurze Pause eingelegt (Respekt an den Kuchen-Schnell-Esser!)


----------



## caroka (7. September 2006)

wahltho schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Frage:
> 
> Kann es sein, das die gestrige AWB-Gruppe so gegen 18:40 Uhr am Fuchstanz angekommen ist und dort eine kurze Pause eingelegt hat?


(willauchmalwiederwassagenmodusan)Warum willsten das wissen?(willauchmalwiederwassagenmodusaus)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> (willauchmalwiederwassagenmodusan)Warum willsten das wissen?(willauchmalwiederwassagenmodusaus)



Weil ich eben zu der Zeit am Fuchstanz gesessen habe und ein Trüppchen MTBler, das aus Richtung Hohemark kam, dort beobachtet habe. Zeitlich & anzahlmässig hätte das in etwa gepasst.


----------



## m.a.t. (7. September 2006)

Wer hat denn Lust, am Wochenende den Taunus unsicher zu machen? Ich würde bei schönem Wetter ne längere Runde fahren, wahrscheinlich teste ich mal mein Geschreibsel hier auf Korrektheit. Bevorzugen würde ich den Sonntag früh, weil am Samstag wollte ich im Spessart ne Runde um Lohr drehen.


----------



## andy1 (9. September 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn Lust, am Wochenende den Taunus unsicher zu machen? Ich würde bei schönem Wetter ne längere Runde fahren, wahrscheinlich teste ich mal mein Geschreibsel hier auf Korrektheit. Bevorzugen würde ich den Sonntag früh, weil am Samstag wollte ich im Spessart ne Runde um Lohr drehen.



wieviel Uhr ?


----------



## Bergwelle (11. September 2006)

Ist am Mittwoch eigentlich wieder ein AWB geplant ?
Das wäre mal wieder ein Highlight in dieser Woche, sofern das Wetter so gut bleibt. 

cu Uwe


----------



## laufand (11. September 2006)

Watt denn, wie denn, wo denn, 

will denn kein anderer    

Also gut hier ist der Eintrag ins LMB. 

Wetter soll ja noch gut bleiben    

CU

Andreas

PS: Dr. Faust, was macht der Fuß???


----------



## Sakir (12. September 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> will denn kein anderer


wie gerne wäre ich dabei.... aber.... die arbeit :-(((


----------



## Der Spanier (12. September 2006)

Servus,

Wie versprochen, habe ich ein bisschen Sonne und blauen Himmel aus dem Südden mitgenommen.  

Für Mittwoch habe ich mich bereits angemeldet. Man muss dieses Wetter einfach genießen, denn bald werden wir uns wieder im Winterpokal einmischen    

Schöne Grüße und bis Morgen

Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (12. September 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> Wie versprochen, habe ich ein bisschen Sonne und blauen Himmel aus dem Südden mitgenommen.



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKEEEE !!!!	



			
				Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Winterpokal


Bist du wahnsinnig, jetzt schon das W-Wort in den Mund zu nehmen?

UND:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und herzlich willkommen bei den alten Säcken.  

ciao, matthias

PS: bin morgen nicht dabei, da ich noch bis Ende der Woche keinen Ausgang habe. Dann ist entweder der Projektmeilenstein erreicht oder ich bin tot.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

Dann natürlich auch von  mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Lass Dich anständig feiern und feier auch selbst mit, ich wünsch Dir einen tollen Tag.

Schön das Du wieder da bist

 

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2006)

auch von mir diesen  hier  

vielleicht klappts bei mir morgen auch mal wieder ...


----------



## Miss Marple (12. September 2006)

Hallo Ruben, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag    . Du hast uns ja wirklich wie versprochen den Sommer wieder mitgebracht  , schön wieder öfter von dir zu hören                                                                                                                                   Gruß Martina


----------



## Lupo (12. September 2006)

auch von mir    , ruben
ich wünsch dir dass du immer den richtigen trail findest und nicht zu viele bodenproben dabei nimmst


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2006)

Hallo, Ruben 
Auch ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viele schöne Trails    

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (12. September 2006)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir ! 

      

Grüße, Jens


----------



## laufand (12. September 2006)

Heh, 

natürlich auch von mir 

      

Man sieht sich morgen ...

Andreas


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. September 2006)

N'abend insbesondere @Spanier,
alles Gute  auch von mir und feier schön  .
Vielen Dank für das Mitbrinsel aus Deiner Heimat. Das ist echt phänomenal, ich bin ja wie geblendet.... .

Morgen is ab 14:00 Uhr Monatsabschlußbesprechung angesagt. Ich hoffe ich komm noch rechtzeitig  .


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

@Der Spanier: auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## Der Spanier (13. September 2006)

DANKE, DANKE, DANKE     

So wird der Übergang zum Greisenalter süßer  

@Lupo: nach meiner letzten Tour im Taunus sind deine Wünsche besonders anziehend  

Bis später,

Ruben


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2006)

@laufand : trailig bergab klingt gut. wenn du heute mal richtung rotes kreuz/zacken fährst, könnte ich eventuell einen schicken anspruchsvollen trail bergab beisteuern, den ihr vielleicht noch nicht kennt.
rückweg ginge dann für euch beispielsweise über die bewährte kombination trailig vom roten kreuz richtung eselseck, falkenstein, viktoriatempel ...

bei den aktuellen bodenverhältnissen sind die trails super gut zu fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2006)

Ist das der am 30m Abgrund?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2006)

so tief ging es da nicht runter ...
wo ist denn der 30 m abgrund ? klingt auch net schlecht ...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2006)

@fux
fuel hat mir am Sonntag von nem Trail in der nähe des Zackens erzählt. Er soll an nem Abgrund vorbeiführen. Obs jetzt tatsächlich 30m sind weis ich nicht. Es waren aber zumindest die Worte derer die ihn kennen.

@Laufand:
Bitte, bitte den Trail vom fux einbauen

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Bergwelle (13. September 2006)

@Laufand and wissefux: Bitte auch entsprechende Ausweichtrails für nicht schwindelfreie Senioren vorsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (13. September 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> @Laufand and wissefux: Bitte auch entsprechende Ausweichtrails für nicht schwindelfreie Senioren vorsehen


 
die lichtverhältnisse werden dich da unterstützen...glaub nicht, dass wir nach halb acht noch irgendwelche trails an 30 meter abgründen fahren können....oder wir machen's doch so wie rmm letztes jahr vorschlug und fahren die anstiege am anfang einfach bergab


----------



## laufand (13. September 2006)

@wissefux: Hatte heut mal an Bachtrail gedacht. 
Viktoriatempel-Trail klingt auch nicht schlecht. Aber je später desto dunkel, d.h. auf dem Rückweg könnte es Probleme geben. Wenn man aber nur über Windeck zum roten Kreuz runter fährt... vielleicht reichts dann mit der Zeit/Lichtverhältnissen. Ich bin für neue Trails immer zu haben  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## laufand (13. September 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> @Laufand and wissefux: Bitte auch entsprechende Ausweichtrails für nicht schwindelfreie Senioren vorsehen



Ich gehöre doch selbst in die Gruppe der NiSchwiSen ...   
@wissefux: ist das wirklich so extrem


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2006)

laufand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehöre doch selbst in die Gruppe der NiSchwiSen ...
> @wissefux: ist das wirklich so extrem



so extrem es eben für unsere gegend sein kann  
gehört halt sicher schon zu den schwierigeren. ich bin letzten sonntag mit abgesenkter sattelstütze gefahren ... nur so zur sicherheit. am ende dachte ich, könnte auch ohne absenkung funktionieren ...

es handelt sich um ein wirklich kurzes stück, was im zweifel auch schnell mal runtergeschoben werden kann. also keine panik ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (13. September 2006)

Ich will nicht, dass ihr solche Dinge ohne mich macht! Hört damit auf!


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2006)

ist halt leider ein wenig kurz der trail und eher was für die zeiten, wo es noch länger hell ist.
dafür, dass ich euch ins dunkle gebracht habe, wurde ich ja auch prompt mit einem platten bestraft.
leider stellte sich einmal mehr heraus, dass man schläuche doch nicht in der satteltasche transportiert, auch wenn man sie noch so gut einwickelt ...   
danke an dieser stelle noch mal an den spanier, der mir mit einem neuen schlauch ausgeholfen hat   
leider hielt der auch net ewig. am naturfreundehaus war schon wieder schluß mit lustig und das hinterrad erneut platt !    

danke an dieser stelle an meine freundin  , die den shuttleservice gespielt hat  und danke an gott, der sie hat den parkplatz billtalhöhe an der b8 hat finden lassen   

seid ihr wenigstens alle noch gut heimgekommen ?

so, reicht für heute, habe fix und fertig ...


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2006)

wenigstens konnten wir durch meinen unfreiwillgen stop wieder das verlorene schaaf finden. oder besser : es hat uns wieder gefunden


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2006)

Da hast Du  heute ja wohl die A-Karte gezogen.
Wir sind gut zum Parkplatz zurückgekommen. Um 20:45 hat uns Lupos bessere Hälfte empfangen.

Trotz allem war es ne schöne Tour, dank an die Guides

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Bergwelle (13. September 2006)

@MTK Cube and Laufand: Vielen Dank für die Pannenhilfe. (Bei mir war die Reparatur bis jetzt auch erfolgreich    )

@wissefux: Bin ja froh, dass Du wieder aus dem dunklen Wald in unser schönes Dorf gekommen bist.  
Ich habe Dich nur sehr ungern mit dem Plattfuss zurückgelassen....aber Du wolltest es ja so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> @wissefux: Bin ja froh, dass Du wieder aus dem dunklen Wald in unser schönes Dorf gekommen bist.
> Ich habe Dich nur sehr ungern mit dem Plattfuss zurückgelassen....aber Du wolltest es ja so.



irgendwie fühl ich mich heute platter (is ja eigentlich klar, mit 3 platten in 5 minuten ...) als sonst nach dem awb ...  

@bergwelle : hab mir auch gedanken um dich gemacht. schließlich musstest du ja noch ein stückchen alleine durch den dunklen wald fahren. mir hat das jogging zur straße schon gelangt. wußte ja gar nicht, dass der weg vom naturfreundehaus zur b8 sooooo weit ist   hatte zwischenzeitlich schon panik, dass mein schatz mit dem auto schon am parkplatz ist und wieder abrauscht, weil sie mich da nicht vorfindet und denkt, sie sei falsch ...
am parkplatz angekommen, ließ ich noch aus dem vorderreifen etwas luft raus, um das rad auf dem dachträger transportieren zu können. doch dann fiel mir plötzlich ein, dass ich ja nur den grundträger aufm dach drauf hab   

also ich weiß schon, was ich heute nach feierabend mache ... diverse reifen flicken


----------



## m.a.t. (14. September 2006)

Für unsere Plattenkönige hätte ich da ne Lösung. Es gibt so Anti-Platt-Bänder, die man zwischen Schlauch und Reifen legt. Hab ich auf meine Stadtgurke draufgemacht, nachdem ich mal letztes Jahr in einem Monat 5 Platten hatte, seitdem ist Ruhe. Hat aber leider auch Nachteile, die Dinger sind sackschwer und der Rollwiderstand erhöht sich merklich. Wenns darauf ankommt sind Latexschläuche die bessere Wahl.


----------



## sipemue (14. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

gestern wollte ich auch mal wieder bei euch eine gemütliche Rekom-Einheit mitfahren, habe mich in der Anfahrt von Karben über den Sandplacken auf einem neuen Weg allerdings ein wenig verfahren und war somit zu spät am HoheMark Parkplatz und ihr natürlich schon weg ...

Warum ich aber auch schreibe: Angebot an alle AWB'ler
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3006669#post3006669

Wer Lust hat einfach dort schreiben.


----------



## Der Spanier (14. September 2006)

Servus!

Schön, wieder AWB zu fahren. Die Strecke war wirklich sehr nett, mit einigen Trails, die ich nicht kannte. Leider haben wir die leckere 30 M Klamm trail wegen mangelndem Licht nicht ausprobiert, nächstes Mal  

Night rides, eben ungeplant, finde ich immer lustig  . Leider gab es einige Probleme mit der Beleuchtung einiger Mitfahrer...

@wissefux: Mein Gott, du hattest aber Pech gestern. Ich verstehe, dass du fix und fertig warst. Am Sonntag hatte ich auch 2 Platten + ein Problem mit dem Äußerhülle der vorderen Bremse. Nach der Tour hatte ich kein Bock, das Fahrrad in zwei Tage zu sehen...ich wollte sogar freiwillig laufen gehen  

Nächste Woche wieder, oder?   

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## puremalt (14. September 2006)

Hi,
hier ist das verlorene Schaf.
Der Ausdruck ist voll korrekt, denn es war ganz schön dämlich nach euch zu suchen, statt dort zu warten, wo ich euch verloren habe. Geographenehre!? Das hab ich jetzt davon. Naja, so hab ich immerhin den Zackentrail kennengelernt und der macht seinem Namen alle Ehre.
Jedenfalls bin ich heilfroh, euch noch gefunden zu haben, denn mit kaputtem Licht.... Künftig werde ich meinen Akku festzurren und Ersatzsicherungen mitnehmen.
Um die Götter der Nacht milde zu stimmen und mich für meine Dämlichkeit zu entschuldigen werde ich nächste Woche das Tourabschlussbier stiften. Von der Alternative zum Koreaner an der Hohemark zu gehen möchte ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrung mit vietnamesischem Bier Abstand nehmen. Kein Wunder dass die Hunde essen (obwohl, nach dem Hundebiss letzten Dienstag hab ich schon spontan Lust auf Spanterrier bekommen).
Werde mir übrigens demnächst IRC-Strahler bestellen. Wer sich beteiligen möchte (3,79 + Versandanteil) möge sich melden.
Salü
Martin


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

habe gestern mal die ersten beiden plattfüße analysiert :
das drama begann mit einem klassischen snakebite, den ich mir im trail eingefangen habe.
dann kam der durchgescheurte reifen aus meiner satteltasche (obwohl er schön verpackt war ...  ).

bin mal gespannt, was die ursache für die letzte panne am naturfreundehaus war. der luftverlust war ähnlich plötzlich wie beim ersten snakebite ... aber sowas auf einem schotterweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> habe gestern mal die ersten beiden plattfüße analysiert :
> das drama begann mit einem klassischen snakebite, den ich mir im trail eingefangen habe.
> dann kam der durchgescheurte reifen aus meiner satteltasche (obwohl er schön verpackt war ...  ).
> 
> bin mal gespannt, was die ursache für die letzte panne am naturfreundehaus war. der luftverlust war ähnlich plötzlich wie beim ersten snakebite ... aber sowas auf einem schotterweg





Is im Moment so mit den snakebites; scheint gerade umzugehen... Halte deshalb auch ein wenig Abstand zu Deinem Zitat!  Mit was für einem Luftdruck fährst Du denn? Ich fahre schlauchlos, u.a. deswegen, damit ich mit einen möglichst geringen Luftdruck bestmögliche Traktion habe.


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Is im Moment so mit den snakebites; scheint gerade umzugehen... Halte deshalb auch ein wenig Abstand zu Deinem Zitat!  Mit was für einem Luftdruck fährst Du denn? Ich fahre schlauchlos, u.a. deswegen, damit ich mit einen möglichst geringen Luftdruck bestmögliche Traktion habe.







ja, ja. ein bißchen abstand zu dem wort "snakebite" ist immer gut  




also ich fahre so 2,5 bis 3 bar. prüfe das aber nicht regelmäßig nach ...


----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

@wissefux: Uff, das sollte eigentlich reichen!  Ich fahre unter 2...


----------



## Der Spanier (15. September 2006)

Servus,

@Arachne: Durchschlagschütz mit niedrigem Luftdruck ist meiner Meinung nach der einzige Vorteil UST Reifen in Vergleich zu den Normalen

@Wissefux: Na ja, ich fahre auch mit ungefähr 2,5-3 Bar Luftdruck, nicht viel Langsamer als du bergab, auf die selben Strecken, mit 2.0 Reifen und habe selten Snake Bites im Taunus erlitten...

Gestern hatte ich auch eine nette Tour erlebt  . Ich bin um 18:30 gefahren richtung Herzberg. Na ja, fast auf Herzberg hat meine Kette ihren Geist aufgegeben  . Am Anfang war ich richtig wütend, denn am Mittwoch hat sie mir schon gewarnt, aber in meiner Überprüfung am Donnerstag habe ich es übersehen. 20 Minuten Reparatur in der Dunkelheit waren nicht besonders nett  . Dann musste ich die Trails bergab mit Beleuchtung fahren. Da Pech normalerweise nie allein kommt, hatte ich 8 Km vor meinem Haus ein Platten...auf einem Fahrradweg    . Heute morgen habe ich den Reifen analysiert und habe zwei nette Sachen gefunden:

1.Ein der vielen Stollen hat eine Ritze, die den Mantel durchbohrt. Das erklärt meine wiederholten Pannen auf Schotter und Fahrradwege. Es ist möglicher, dass ihre kleinen Steinchen den Loch im Mantel finden als die Dicke Steine und Wurzeln im Taunus. 
2.Eine Flanke des Mantels ist abgerissen, zum Glück nicht ganz und konnte es mit Flickset in einigermaßen reparieren. Mal sehen, wie lange es hält.

Also, entweder fahre ich auf Messer, die solchen Ritzen produzieren oder ist die Leistung der Larsen TT nach 800 km eher enttäuschend...er sollte ein sehr pannensicherer Reifen sein...oder werden die AWBler mit einer unendlichen Pannenserie bestrafft.. 

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. September 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:
			
		

> Also, entweder fahre ich auf Messer, die solchen Ritzen produzieren oder ist die Leistung der Larsen TT nach 800 km eher enttäuschend...er sollte ein sehr pannensicherer Reifen sein...


Ich fahr den ja im Sommer in der rennsaison auch, aber mir wurde auch beim Kauf gesagt, daß das eben ein Rennreifen für leichtes Gelände sei und er deshalb eine dünne Karkasse habe. Hab auch schon zwei von den Dingern seitlich aufgeschlitzt. Durchschlag hatte ich allerdings erst einen, aber den hätte wahrscheinlich auch kein anderer XC-Reifen überlebt.


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

hatte den larsen tt auch mal, aufgeschlitzt war der bei mir auch schnell. deshalb habe ich mir keinen mehr gekauft, obwohl ich ihn vom grip her recht gut fand ...


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

nochmal zu meinem 3. platten :
der spanier hat mir schlechtes material gegeben (scherz!)  , ich hatte zum ersten mal in leben einen ventilabriss  . das kannte ich bis dahin nur vom hörensagen ...


----------



## fUEL (16. September 2006)

Ventilabriss - fahr schlauchlos


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich hatte zum ersten mal in leben einen ventilabriss  . ...


@Der Spanier: Weiterer Vorteil von UST.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

Heh, das wollte ich jetzt schreiben  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

@Lucafabian: 


mußt halt mehr trainieren und schneller werden


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

erst wenn Du mich beim runterfahren überholst


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)

Ne sogar:


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

ooooooh, hmmmmm


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2006)




----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## fUEL (16. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

>


Der ist gut


----------



## LTD Team (17. September 2006)

mal eine frage

ich bin gestern zum ersten mal die strecke hohemark - fuchstanz gefahren, wo führen eigentlich diese ganzen seitenwege hin die aufm weg nach oben immer wieder vorkommen ?


----------



## OliK (17. September 2006)

Hallo LTD Team,
kauf dir am besten die Topo-Karte 3 Hochtaunuskreis ISBN 3-89446-268-X vom Hessischen Landesvermessungamt 1997. Da sind die meisten Wege und Wegsymbole drauf. Die bekommst du beim Landkarten-Schwarz in F oder direkt beim Landesvermessungsamt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD Team (17. September 2006)

ist ne gute idee 

ich habe mich gestern schon einige male verfahren


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2006)

OliK schrieb:


> Hallo LTD Team,
> kauf dir am besten die Topo-Karte 3 Hochtaunuskreis ISBN 3-89446-268-X vom Hessischen Landesvermessungamt 1997. Da sind die meisten Wege und Wegsymbole drauf. Die bekommst du beim Landkarten-Schwarz in F oder direkt beim Landesvermessungsamt.


Die Rad- und Wanderkarte Hochtaunus von der WM Rheingau-Taunus-Kartographie, Niedernhausen ist aktueller. Der Verlag schreibt zwar vorsichtshalber kein Erscheinungsdatum drauf  auf der vom Landesvermessungsamt fehlen jedoch neue Straßen, die auf der anderen schon drauf sind.


----------



## fUEL (18. September 2006)

Mittwoch AWB Tour ???????????????????????????


----------



## Lupo (18. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mittwoch AWB Tour ???????????????????????????



awb gern, aber bis zum zacken ich hatte das ja mal für juni/juli angeregt wenns länger hell ist. jetzt wos so früh dunkel wird kommt man doch schon in der dämmerung da an....


----------



## fUEL (18. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> awb gern, aber bis zum zacken ich hatte das ja mal für juni/juli angeregt wenns länger hell ist. jetzt wos so früh dunkel wird kommt man doch schon in der dämmerung da an....



Na dann hast Du ja sicher schon schöne Ideen für Tourchen im Hinterkopf, oder?
wenn Ihr so nen alten Sack mitnehmt wäre ich gerne dabei, falls der Job es zulässt.


----------



## Lupo (18. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...Ihr so nen alten Sack mitnehmt wäre ich gerne dabei...



gern du jungspund  muss halt mal sehn was sich so trailiges bis zur dämmerung zusammenstellen lässt. wenns duster wird machts net mehr so wirklich spass die wege runterzukacheln, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> gern du jungspund  muss halt mal sehn was sich so trailiges bis zur dämmerung zusammenstellen lässt. wenns duster wird machts net mehr so wirklich spass die wege runterzukacheln, oder



Doch! Wieso nicht?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doch! Wieso nicht?




Grad im dunklen machen sie Spaß  

Gruss


----------



## fUEL (18. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Grad im dunklen machen sie Spaß
> 
> Gruss



Dunkel wird es ja nur wegen der Plattfußhäufigkeit - sollte aber entwicklungsfähig sein das Thema. 
Lupine sei dank kommt man auch mit Dunkelheit auf dem Downhill klar. Ist ja nur im Notfall wg der Tiere usw...wir kochen Tee und diskutieren... ....Ansonsten macht ja biken in der Dunkelheit so gaaaar keine Freude.. .. und wir fahren ja nur vor den hungrigen Wildsäuen davon. 

Die kennen ja die Trailrules.... ... und kommen spät aber gewaltig, damit wir diese einhalten.

Gruß und joke Frank


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2006)

klar machts im dunkeln auch spaß. aber da sollte man doch besser nicht ganz so anspruchsvolle und gefährliche trails fahren.
am besten noch solche, die man sehr gut kennt, möglichst jeden stein und jede wurzel beim vornamen.

ich behaupte einfach mal, dass mir der durchschlag letzte woche in der dämmerung bei tageslicht wahrscheinlich nicht passiert wäre. bin den trail vom roten kreuz zwar nicht wesentlich langsamer aber doch sehr viel holpriger runtergefahren.
für mich eindeutig ein zeichen schlechter linienwahl aufgrund der schlechteren sichtverhältnisse.

ne ordentliche funzel am rad ist schon toll, an die lichtstärke von tageslicht kommt aber nix ran ... auch net für 1000 euro ...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2006)

Wie fuel schon gesagt hat wollen wir bei Tageslicht fahren. 
Falls nichts aussergewöhnliches passiert sollte das ja auch klappen.

Wie weit bist Du mit Deinem Dirt Kunstsprung?

Gruss


----------



## Der Spanier (18. September 2006)

Servus,

Ich mag sehr gern, Nachts zu fahren, aber man genisst gar nicht so viel in einigen anspruchvollen Trails.

Also, Am Mittwoch sollte das Wetter in einiger Masse Stimmen, daher perfekte Bedingungen für ABW. Wer will der Guide sein?

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## fUEL (18. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> klar machts im dunkeln auch spaß. aber da sollte man doch besser nicht ganz so anspruchsvolle und gefährliche trails fahren.
> am besten noch solche, die man sehr gut kennt, möglichst jeden stein und jede wurzel beim vornamen.
> 
> ich behaupte einfach mal, dass mir der durchschlag letzte woche in der dämmerung bei tageslicht wahrscheinlich nicht passiert wäre. bin den trail vom roten kreuz zwar nicht wesentlich langsamer aber doch sehr viel holpriger runtergefahren.
> ...



Also..... im Dunkeln ist es ziemlich geil, den Schwarzen Balken runter zu donnern, da ich dort jeden Stein kenne und hier kann ich dir auch beipflichten, dass das ein Sicherheitsplus ist.
Habe es auch schon mit Helm und Lenkerlupine probiert aber wenn es für einen selbst gut ist bringt man damit die Mitfahrer in den Schatten derer selbst.- Vor allem wenn die körperlichkeit eine gewisse Dimension hat wie bspw. bei mir oder dem Kater.  
Trails die man gar nicht kennt sollte man bei Dunkelheit nicht fahren - das sehe ich auf jeden Fall auch so.  

Es gab da auch schon mal einen Thread über das Fahren bei Nacht - man empfindet auch die Geschwindigkeit viel höher da man einen Tunnelblick sozusagen entwickelt.  

Am Feldi und am Alde ist das auch ganz o. k., da dort wenig Wildsäue sind - am Wintersein hingegen muss man sich echt in acht nehmen dort wimmelt es vor Borstenviechern und mit denen ist es nicht so lustig wie mit nem Rudel Wasauchsonstimmer.   

Gruß und dark trails
Frank


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie fuel schon gesagt hat wollen wir bei Tageslicht fahren.
> Falls nichts aussergewöhnliches passiert sollte das ja auch klappen.
> 
> Wie weit bist Du mit Deinem Dirt Kunstsprung?
> ...



letzte woche wollten wir ja auch noch im hellen am zacken sein. da mußten wir aber alle erleben, wie schnell so ne planung über den haufen geworfen werden kann und ratz-fatz ist die sonne weg  

das dirt-jumping hat mein nicolai in die klinik gebracht. dort wartet es nun auf  ne organtransplantation für die vorderbremse ...
mit dem fully hats net ganz so viel spaß gemacht. da kann ich den sattel nicht ganz runter stellen und das rad an sich ist noch größer wie mein hardtail.
heute mittag war keiner da. ideale bedingungen zum heimlich üben, aber leider keine zeit ...


----------



## laufand (18. September 2006)

Hi Leutz,

ich kann am Mi. leider nicht guiden. 
Bin auf einer Konferenz, die a bisserl länger geht, so dass ich es nicht rechtzeitig zur Hohemark schaffe. 

Aber ich bin sicher es wird sich ein Alternativ-Guide finden (schiel zu Lupo) 

Bis nächste Woche,

Andreas


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2006)

Wer auch immer die Tour anbietet, bitte bitte bitte, wenns geht Richtung Altkönig oder Feldberg, dann könnte gegebenenfalls der Zacken noch mitgenommen werden.
Zumindest die ganz Verrückten könnten dann noch den kleinen Umweg in kauf nehmen 

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (19. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer auch immer die Tour anbietet, bitte bitte bitte, wenns geht Richtung Altkönig oder Feldberg, dann könnte gegebenenfalls der Zacken noch mitgenommen werden.
> Zumindest die ganz Verrückten könnten dann noch den kleinen Umweg in kauf nehmen
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



Also, wenn Ihr wollt könnte ich Euch den Zacken  zeigen oder auch insgesamt guiden- will mich aber als Neuling  nicht vordrängeln. Bin etwas verwundert, das noch kein lmb Eintrag da ist. 
Gruss Frank
Sollte ich das jetzt so verstanden haben, dass sich die Gruppe wg. Zacken teilen müsste, so könnte man ja auch statt an der Hohemark am Sandplacken starten und auch dort wieder enden; dann wäre der Nacht ca 30 min gestohlen , die man sonst ungefähr da hoch fährt. 
Nu eine Idee, bitte nicht missverstehen - so kriegt Luca ganz bestimmt den Zacken.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin etwas verwundert, das noch kein lmb Eintrag da ist


Der kommt oft erst Dienstag Abends, aber mach doch einfach nen Eintrag. Du bist doch einer derjenigen die sich im Taunus richtig gut auskennen. Zuzusagen entsprechend quallifiziert. 
Da wird auch keiner böse sein von wegen vordrängeln und so, im Gegenteil
denn neuer Guide = neue Trails =  



fUEL schrieb:


> so kriegt Luca ganz bestimmt den Zacken.



wenn das morgen mit dem Zacken nicht klappt ist das auch O.K. Irgendwann in nächster Zeit werd ich mal wieder den Frei Tag auf nen Donnerstag Nachmittag legen und spätestens dann kannst  Du mir den Zacken zeigen, ganz ohne Zeitdruck und mit Tageslicht.  


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## fUEL (19. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der kommt oft erst Dienstag Abends, aber mach doch einfach nen Eintrag. Du bist doch einer derjenigen die sich im Taunus richtig gut auskennen. Zuzusagen entsprechend quallifiziert.
> Da wird auch keiner böse sein von wegen vordrängeln und so, im Gegenteil
> denn neuer Guide = neue Trails =
> 
> ...



Lmb Eintrag funktioniert nicht seit dem Update ist das alles schwierig. Wenn Ihr wollt fällt mir was schönes ein. Versprochen.
Gruss Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lmb Eintrag funktioniert nicht seit dem Update ist das alles schwierig. Wenn Ihr wollt fällt mir was schönes ein. Versprochen.
> Gruss Frank



Dann bestätige doch mal, AWB morgen 18:00 Parkplatz Hohemark, Guide ist fuel.
Da LMB nicht geht sollen die Teilnehmenden sich doch im Forum, also hier, anmelden.

Gruss  Uwe


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2006)

Hatte zwar schon bevor fUEL sich als Guide zur Verfügung stellte meine Teilnahme angekündigt, bin aber sehr gerne weiterhin dabei!


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2006)

hmmm, bei dem guide muß ich noch mal ne nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## fUEL (19. September 2006)

LMB geht wieder.Hab die Sicherheit runtergedreht und schon gings wieder.
Hab mal ne kleine Beschreibung gemacht, was so sein könnte . Hoffe, es gefällt.  2 Stunden sind jedoch recht knapp dafür. - mal sehen wie wir voran kommen.  
Wäre gut, wenn die, die Licht haben auch eines mitbringen könnten.  

Donnerstag werden wir nachmittags trailig ab 14 Uhr Hohemark fahren. Abends Gimbihof = Dimbohofversammlung.

Bis morsche - geh jetzt haim von de Maloche und dem PC

Gruss Frank


----------



## Lupo (19. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...neuer Guide = neue Trails =   ...



seh ich genau so   
bin natürlich auch dabei


----------



## fUEL (20. September 2006)

kleine Vorfreude:

Roter Hirsch am Zacken



Altkönigchickenway



Altkönigchickenway


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. September 2006)

hey fuel, der rote hirsch fährt genau den trail, den ich letztens meinte  

so, nachdem ich mal drüber gepennt habe, glaube ich heute abend lieber doch ...



































... mitkommen zu wollen  

trag mich mal vorsichtshalber ein, kanns aber net 100 % garantieren obs wirklich klappt. bin also entweder pünktlich da oder nicht. also net warten ...

@new-awb-guide fuel : wie kommts eigentlich, dass nun schon mittwochs die fronten wechselst


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> kleine Vorfreude:
> [/img][/url]



Lecker  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## fUEL (20. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hey fuel, der rote hirsch fährt genau den trail, den ich letztens meinte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2006)

wie jetzt, die crazys haben jetzt schon auf samstag gewechselt. ist doch noch hell  
wenn wir sie auch zahlenmäßig nicht ganz toppen konnten, so haben wir sie wenigstens zeitlich besiegen können 

so, mal im ernst : die crazys sind schon ganz ok, aber bisschen "rivalität" am rande muß schon sein 

was heißt hier : der leichte weg ? also den find ich schon net ohne, zumindest mit sattel oben ...
da bin ich ja mal wirklich auf die schwere variante gespannt ...

und dieser chickenway am alten ? fahrbar ?


----------



## fUEL (20. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie jetzt, die crazys haben jetzt schon auf samstag gewechselt. ist doch noch hell
> wenn wir sie auch zahlenmäßig nicht ganz toppen konnten, so haben wir sie wenigstens zeitlich besiegen können
> 
> so, mal im ernst : die crazys sind schon ganz ok, aber bisschen "rivalität" am rande muß schon sein
> ...



Der Chickenway ist nur mit Sattel unten fahrbar, wenn man nicht lebensmüde ist. Sogar mein Schwager macht da den Sattel runter und der ist einfach sonst nie dazu zu bewegen dies zu tun.
Ich würd doch keinen Weg posten, der nicht fahrbar ist. 
Ob diese eine Stelle für jeden gut ist soll jeder selbst entscheiden . Aber auf dem Weg würd ich Dir generell einen Luftdruck um die 2 Bar empfehlen, da extrem steinig/felsig und stellenweise brauchst Du wirklich den Gripp, den nur lowpressure bietet. Ein Fully ist nach meinem Geschmack auch angebracht. 

Wenn Du unten ankommst grinst Du nur noch, da es solche Dinger bei uns ja nicht allzuviele gibt.           

cu Frank


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2006)

klingt sehr fair


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (20. September 2006)

Servus,

uhm...mit diesen Ansprüchen fahre ich vielleicht heute doch nicht mit  :

-Mein Hardtail mit festgeschraubter Sattelstütze und 2,1 Reifen scheint nicht die beste Maschine für solche Trails zu sein, und lebensmüde bin ich auch nicht 
-Ich bin kein Technikmeister. Was ich auf den Bildern angeschaut habe, steht jenseits meines Könnens

Außerdem, was zum Teufel ist ein Chickenway??? ich habe genug mit der deutschen Sprache, um noch mehre verwirrende englische Begriffe zu verstehen  Danke für die Erklärung. 

Also, Im Vergleich zum alten Bekannten Weiße Mauer, wie schwer sind die geplanten Trails? 

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## m.a.t. (20. September 2006)

Chickenway: Das ist der Ausweichweg rum um die harten Trails für solche Schisser wie uns beide. 
Und hey Ruben, fahr doch einfach mit, ich dreh heute auch vorher schon ab, weil mir das im dunklen zu heftig wird.
Noch was.
- wer hat Lust, am Freitag so ab 11 rum ne erweiterte Runde (4-5h) im Taunus zu fahren?
- wer hat Lust, am Samstag den Pepsi-Test mitzumachen, nach dem Motto "Wo gibt es die schönsten Trails, im Taunus (Coke) oder im Spessart (Pepsi)?". Ab 10:00 wird es ne sehr traillastige Runde rund um Lohr auf großen Teilen der diesjährigen Keiler-Strecke geben. Es werden so um die 60-80km und 1500-2000hm werden. Einen Platz im Auto hätte ich auch noch frei.

ciao, matthias


----------



## fUEL (20. September 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> uhm...mit diesen AnsprÃ¼chen fahre ich vielleicht heute doch nicht mit  :
> 
> ...



Hallo Ruben, 
sorry (entschuldigung) fÃ¼r die anglizismen!
Soll bedeuten, daÃ dies eine HÃ¼hnerweg ist - sozusagen fÃ¼r Weicheier, was grob gesagt sarkastisch gemeint war.

Der Trail ist bis auf die SchlÃ¼sselstelle fahrbar  (die ist auch fahrbar) und etwas schwieriger als die weisse Mauer, also durchaus fahrbar auch fÃ¼r Dich.
Es wird auch wohl nicht jeder alles fahren wollen - das Ding mit dem Baum ist der schwierigste Teil, jedoch ist das Ding ziemlich steinig und steil an einigen Stellen.
Wir zÃ¤hlen auf Dich!
Musst Du halt langsam fahren mit dem Hardtail dann rappelt es nicht so.



c u Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:


> uhm...mit diesen Ansprüchen fahre ich vielleicht heute doch nicht mit  :



 Hey Ruben, das kannst Du doch nicht machen, Du würdest und fehlen, ganz doll.  

Ausserdem hast Du zum Einen Matts Angebot der vorzeitigewn Rückkehr und zum Anderen ist keiner böse wenn man mal absteigt falls es zu heftig wird. 
Matt ist ja auch nicht unbedingt der Draufgänger in heftigen Trails und er kommt auch. 

Bitte, bitte, bitte komm doch.   

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## puremalt (20. September 2006)

Also ich bin die weiße Mauer noch nie komplett runtergefahren (Serpentinenverweigerer) und werde trotzdem heute dabeisein. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass wieder alle auf mich warten müssen (aber nicht mehr so lange. Versprochen.) 
Also an alle Zweifelnden: wenn's zu kribbelig wird machen wir eine Hühnerleiter-Schiebe-Truppe auf. Die Trails im Taunus sind ja nicht so lang, dass wir dabei Stunden verlieren würden. 

Und ausserdem ist das Bier bereits kaltgestellt.


----------



## m.a.t. (20. September 2006)

Los Ruben, reiss dich zusammen!  Sonst bin ich hier heute der einzige mit Hardtail. Wo soll das hinführen?


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2006)

Ich habe quasi auch ein Hardtail und hoffe die Hühnerleiter-Schiebe-Truppe nicht zu sehr aufzuhalten!


----------



## blackbike__ (20. September 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Und ausserdem ist das Bier bereits kaltgestellt.


 
oooh, da verpassen wir ja wa leckeres  , wir nehmen heute abend mit den wiesbadener hühnerwegen vorlieb


----------



## Der Spanier (20. September 2006)

Na gut, habe ich mich angemeldet.

Es ist gut so, ich bin seit lange nicht mehr über Bäume, Felsen und Würzeln gelaufen

Bis dann

Ruben


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe quasi auch ein Hardtail und hoffe die Hühnerleiter-Schiebe-Truppe nicht zu sehr aufzuhalten!



Du hast kein Hardteil, die richtige Bezeichnung ist Plastikpseudofully


----------



## blackbike__ (20. September 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Wo soll das hinführen?


 
hast du ja hier schon beantwortet: 


m.a.t. schrieb:


> Desderweschen: Aus purer Langeweile hab ich mir gestern nach nem Jahr mal wieder die Bild, ähm ich meine Bike, gekauft. Will die Bike eigentlich jetzt der Titanic Konkurrenz machen? Ich zitiere mal: "Hardtails können maximal 140 von 150 möglichen Punkten erreichen."  Wasn das für ein Schaiss, so ne Art Paralympics-Handicaps im Test?
> Noch geiler ist die Begründung, hab die Semantik nach 3maligem Lesen immer noch kapiert: "Unfair? Nein, denn Hardtails müssen sich auch in Rennen dem Vergleich mit den Fullys stellen". Was rauchen die dort eigentlich, da will ich auch was von.


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du hast kein Hardteil, die richtige Bezeichnung ist Plastikpseudofully



Naja, eigentlich Bergaufrakete.


----------



## fUEL (20. September 2006)

Hab gerade mal beim freundlichen Heberer um die Ecke nen Sack After Afterworbikebrezeln  geholt - Der Spanier kriegt zwei! 
Irgendwie meldet sich meine Erkältung zurück - werd schön langsam bergauf fahren. Bergab kann man ja was anziehen 

Bis dennne


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal beim freundlichen Heberer um die Ecke nen Sack After Afterworbikebrezeln  geholt - Der Spanier kriegt zwei!
> Irgendwie meldet sich meine Erkältung zurück - werd schön langsam bergauf fahren. Bergab kann man ja was anziehen
> 
> Bis dennne



Bin mal vorsichtshalber für umgekehrt.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2006)

ARACHNE, wo warst Du ?

Du hast was verpaßt, besonders der Weg bergauf wäre was für Dich gewesen.
Bergab hätte es vielleicht für Deine Bergaufrakete problematisch werden können, aber das hättest Du schon hinbekommen.

Und jetzt bitte ne Vernüftige Erklärung für fernbleiben

Gruss

Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ARACHNE, wo warst Du ?



9min zu spät... Bin dann auch den grünen Balken auf den Alten und über den Fux auf den Feldi. Habe euch aber leider nicht mehr eingeholt. 
Hatte am Ende 41,5km, 1015Hm, 15,9km/h. Die Trails sehen mit Licht doch schon deutlich anders aus. Nun aber bitte eine etwas genauere Tourenbeschreibung!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2006)

So und nun zur heutigen Tour, war ne richtig schöne Tour. Bergauf, für mich zumindest, fast zu knackig. Bergab schön flowig, es hat da nur eine Stelle gegeben, siehe Fuels Bilder mit dem Baustamm, da hab ich gekniffen.  . Wart nur Du Stelle bis ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin. Dann gibts was auf die Steine, gleich zweimal hintereinander.  

Nach der entsprechenden Stelle gings vom Fuchstanz aus ins Reichenbachtal und dann noch den Victoriatrail runter. 

Auf dem Parkplatz dann noch  
Dank an fuel und Puremalt für die Bewirtung

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du hast kein Hardteil, die richtige Bezeichnung ist Plastikpseudofully


Oder weil der 'Kunststoff' so haltbar und teuer ist: Tupper-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (20. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nach der entsprechenden Stelle gings vom Fuchstanz aus ins Reichenbachtal und dann noch den Victoriatrail runter.  ...


Zacken war heut doch nicht dabei ?


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Oder weil der 'Kunststoff' so haltbar und teuer ist: Tupper-Bike



Naja, die Haltbarkeit möchte ich anhand der vorliegenden Daten noch nicht beurteilen... Die lange Garantie gibt einem aber tatsächlich Sicherheit! 

Laß` Dich am Wochenende nicht zu sehr von den vielen Leckereien verführen!


----------



## m.a.t. (20. September 2006)

Also das war doch heute mal ne schöne Schinderei. Danke fUEL fürs guiden, alleine wäre ich sicher nich auf den Gedanken gekommen, da hoch zu fahren. Schöne Laktatdusche. Bergab am Alden war lustig aber grenzwertig, zu wenig Federweg und Mut. 
Wie wäre es, wenn wir nächste Woche schon 17:00 losfahren? Geht das bei euch?
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Zacken war heut doch nicht dabei ?



Ne der war leider nicht dabei...........war schon zu spät

Den müssen wir mal Sonntags fahren

@M.A.T.: Nächste Woche kann ich leider nicht dabei sein, da muß ich mich mit der Gegend oberhalb von Meran begnügen  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2006)

ich finde, folgendes sollte nich unerwähnt bleiben :

whitesummer bewältigte als einziger die s5-sektion am altkönig  

respekt alder   



fUEL schrieb:


> Altkönigchickenway


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> die s5-sektion am altkönig



Erstmal auch von mir den allerhöchsten Respekt an whitesummer! 

@fux: Meinst Du nicht das S5 ein wenig überbewertet ist. Mit S3 -S4 hätte ich die Sektion bewertet. 

Danke nochmal an Lupo für den Helm

Gruss Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fux: Meinst Du nicht das S5 ein wenig überbewertet ist. Mit S3 -S4 hätte ich die Sektion bewertet.



habe ich doch bewußt so überbewertet  , nach der s-trail-skala ist das max. ne s3 schlüsselstelle 
trotzdem ne stelle, die erst mal gefahren werden muß ...
wäre da nicht diese blöde enge anfahrt. die macht meines erachtens den schwierigsten teil aus. man muß einfach schon perfekt an die kante kommen, ohne irgendwo hängen zu bleiben. dann theoretisch nur noch runterrollen lassen ...
vorher noch kurz das hirn abschalten und schon geht´s .... 

dafür war der uphill ne klare s4 in der nach oben offenen fuxchen uphillskala  . nicht unbedingt von der technischen schwierigkeit (s2-s3) oder der relativen steilheit (s2-s3), aber auf jeden fall von der länge des uphills (s5) ! mit zunehmend schwindenden kräften werden nämlich dann die kleinsten wurzeln und steine zum fiesen hinderniss ...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2006)

Für den Uphill wiederum finde ich S4 gewaltig unterbewertet. Da kann ruhig noch der Faktor zwei mitreingebracht werden, das würde ich dann auch noch unterschreiben. 
Welche Pappnase ist eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen den fuel als Guide zu befürworten. Das nächste mal bitte einen Uphill und einen Downhill Guide. Für Uphill bitte einen Neuling am Berg,am besten einer der das erste mal hochfährt und *ICH* fahr dann ganz vorne mit für Downhill gerne wieder fuel  

Hier noch ne Huldigung an alle die Hochgekommen sind ohne abzusteigen und natürlich an whitesummer für die S3 Sektion, für jeden einzelnen ein:




Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Lupo (21. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Pappnase ist eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen den fuel als Guide zu befürworten.



unter anderem diese hier:



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> denn neuer Guide = neue Trails =   ...
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## fUEL (21. September 2006)

Hihi

Lob an Alle!
War ne Tolle Truppe. Respekt!
Danke auch an Euch 
Vielleicht sollte man n. Mittwoch wirklich Sandplacken und 1730 anpeilen. Da hat man mehr Möglichkeiten in der kurzen Zeit 

Meinungen dazu?
Gruß Frank

@ Arachne:
Wir sind dann 1 min vor Dir weg und das hast Du nicht aufgeholt als und mit Bergaufrakete, wo mich meine 15,5 kg Nicolaikiste und der noch vorhandene Grippescheißdreck immer wieder zu Tal gezogen hat?

Das war dann wohl ne falsche Uhrzeit die Du geschrieben hast. 

Flunkerer 
Gruss Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> unter anderem diese hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja den kenn ich, der hat doch sonst eigentlich immer ganz gute Ideen  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## hardun (21. September 2006)

Wo zur Hölle seid ihr denn gestern lang gefahren? 
Altkönig, OK, aber wo da? Hoffentlich findet den Trail jemand wieder, auch wenn fUEL mal nicht dabei ist, sieht echt interessant aus. 

Ich hoffe, nächste Woche auch wieder dabei sein zu können, muss aber meine Lampe erst noch funktionsfähig machen. 17:30 Uhr wäre für mich auch kein Problem.


----------



## Der Spanier (21. September 2006)

Tag!

@Fuel: danke für die Guide gestern. Aberauf hatte ich viel Spaß    so lange steile anstiege machen Leute fit    

Bergab....na ja, endlich habe ich endeckt, dass "meine" Trails eher S0 / S -1 sind     der Stuck zwischen Fuxtanz und Reichenbachtal war richtig klasse. Die Altköniggeschichte...na ja, ein bisschen zu viel für mich.

Übrigens, wenn der "Chickenway" für Weicheier um Altkönig so aussieht, wie ist denn der "Machoway"      

Mal kucken Uhrzeit und treffpunkt nächste Woche

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... @ Arachne:
> Wir sind dann 1 min vor Dir weg und das hast Du nicht aufgeholt als und mit Bergaufrakete, wo mich meine 15,5 kg Nicolaikiste und der noch vorhandene Grippescheißdreck immer wieder zu Tal gezogen hat?
> 
> Das war dann wohl ne falsche Uhrzeit die Du geschrieben hast.
> ...



Ne war genau die Uhrzeit. Wie genau seid ihr denn zum Alden gefahren? Ich bin das Heidetränktal hoch bis der breite Forstweg scharf links Richtung Emminghaushütte führt. Den bin ich lang, bis es kurz vor der Hütte rechts rein zum grünen Balken geht. Bin dann weiter oben nicht dem Balken nach rechts gefolgt, sondern habe mich geradeaus ein wenig verfranzt.... Ich fürchte allerdings auch, dass der Raketenreiter seine Glykogen-Depots nicht ordentlich aufgefüllt hatte.  Nachdem ich eure Tourbeschreibungen gelesen habe könnte es aber auch sein, dass mein siebter Sinn mich von euch fern gehalten hat!


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Für den Uphill wiederum finde ich S4 gewaltig unterbewertet. Da kann ruhig noch der Faktor zwei mitreingebracht werden, das würde ich dann auch noch unterschreiben. ...



Wo genau seid ihr denn hochgefahren? Da wo wir schon mal Sonntags mit MTK-Cube hoch sind?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2006)

Ne, der Weg wars nicht, ich kann Dir auch nicht genau sagen wo er war. Der ganze Schweis in den Augen hat mir die Sicht vernebelt. Er war aber durchaus mit dem Weg von Sonntags zu vergleichen, nur vieeeeel länger.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (21. September 2006)

Hi,
auch von mir ein dreifaches Hoch an fUEL. War genau nach meinem Geschmack. Wenn's deftig hoch geht, hat man sich auch die Abfahrt richtig verdient. Und dann der Victoriatrail mit Beleuchtung: das erste Mal wo meine Gardena-Funzel so richtig zum Einsatz kam. Ich bin hingerissen.

17.30 Uhr und Sandplacken ist für mich beides OK. Ich kann auch von Hohemark jemanden im Auto mitnehmen.

Für die DIMB-Tour am Sonntag sieht's für mich leider schlecht aus, da bereits voll (die Tour, nicht ich). Aber ich steh auf der Warteliste.


----------



## puremalt (21. September 2006)

Also wir sind da hoch, wo normale Menschen vom Altkönig runterfahren. Ich erklär's mal andersrum, kenne aber die Ortsbezeichnungen nicht so: wenn man normal von der Hohemark zum Alden hochfährt und dann auf der anderen Seite normal Richtung Fuchstanz runter, dann geht nach ca. 100 m links ein Trail runter der sich mehr oder weniger schnurstracks bis ganz unten zieht. Der isses. War beim AWB schon mehrmals auf dem Programm. Aber natürlich abwärts.


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Also wir sind da hoch, wo normale Menschen vom Altkönig runterfahren. Ich erklär's mal andersrum, kenne aber die Ortsbezeichnungen nicht so: wenn man normal von der Hohemark zum Alden hochfährt und dann auf der anderen Seite normal Richtung Fuchstanz runter, dann geht nach ca. 100 m links ein Trail runter der sich mehr oder weniger schnurstracks bis ganz unten zieht. Der isses. War beim AWB schon mehrmals auf dem Programm. Aber natürlich abwärts.



Geht der (abwärts) nach dem ersten steinigen Teil in einen recht dichten Nadelwald? Etwas ausgewaschen, aber trotzdem gut (bergab) fahrbar?


----------



## puremalt (21. September 2006)

Jepp, denke wir meinen den gleichen. Oder warte mal. Nach dem ersten steinigen Weg geht's erst links runter zum Hauptweg Richtung Fuchstanz. Der isses nicht, sondern von dem aus geht's nochmal links, quasi entlang des Altkönig-Hangs. Erst ein kleiner Pfad nicht sehr steil durch lichten Wald, fast ein Wiesenpfad, wenn ich mich recht entsinne (das letzte Stück sind wir nämlich nicht hochgefahren), erst dann geht's steil runter.


----------



## m.a.t. (21. September 2006)

Der Weg ist die 'Rinne', offiziell hört er wohl auf den Namen Haderweg. Haha, ich hab gestern auch mit den Steigungsprozenten gehadert.


----------



## blackbike__ (21. September 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Der Weg ist die 'Rinne'.


achsoooo, und ich dachte ihr wärt was steiles hochgefahren


----------



## puremalt (21. September 2006)

Ich glaub Rinne heisst der wegen dem in Strömen heiss von der Stirn rinnenden Schweiss (Hat schon jemand was von Hochwasser in Oberursel gehört?).  Aber da wir grade bei Schiller sind (angeb), der muss auch MTBler gewesen sein, denn: "doch der Segen kommt von oben".
Der Mann wusste: am Ende eines langen, beschwerlichen Uphill folgt ein begnadeter, seligmachender Downhill. Voll auf die Glocke.


----------



## KillerN (21. September 2006)

Hallo Miteinander,
hat jemand Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag im Taunus ne Tour zu fahren ? Strecke, länge, höhenmeter egal, Hauptsache der Treffpunkt ist an der Hohenmark.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (22. September 2006)

@Babu: Viel Spass und Erfolg in München! Fahr sie alle platt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (23. September 2006)

Hmm, leider hat sich niemand gemeldet :-(

Ich fahre trotzdem heute an der Hohenmark um ca.14:30 Uhr los, wenn noch jemand interresse haben sollte, der kann mich bis 14 Uhr per PM erreichen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## blackbike__ (23. September 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hmm, leider hat sich niemand gemeldet :-(
> 
> Ich fahre trotzdem heute an der Hohenmark um ca.14:30 Uhr los, wenn noch jemand interresse haben sollte, der kann mich bis 14 Uhr per PM erreichen.
> 
> ...


 
viel spass im taunus ! wir sind dieses we auf 'nem geburtsatg in heidelberg, werden die rädchen also mal im odenwald ausführen. vielleicht klappt's demnächst ja mal an einem wochenende mit'ner gemeinsamen taunustour


----------



## fUEL (23. September 2006)

Hihi
Ich plane mir mal den Mittwoch ab 1730 Sandplacken ein. Da könnte es ja durchaus zackig werden. 
15 min auf den Feldi dann ist man 10 min später am Zacken. d. H. gg 18 Uhr und noch hell. 

Wird ja schon um 1930 dunkel im Moment. 


Bis moin in Kreuznach
Gruß Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hihi
> Ich plane mir mal den Mittwoch ab 1730 Sandplacken ein. Da könnte es ja durchaus zackig werden.


Wenn ds noch steht und meine Blessur aus Kreuznach (hab etwas Probleme mit dem Zugreifen und Festhalten  ) sich bis morgen abend genügend bessert, wäre ich da wahrscheinlich dabei. Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden. Was ist denn außer Zacken sonst noch geplant?


----------



## laufand (26. September 2006)

Heh, 

wat isn hier los??? Haben sich die gesammelten AWBler in den Winterschlaf begeben???  

Hallo, ist da noch jemand???

Also für mich hört sich der Zacken klasse an. Nachdem ich am Sonntag schon die Bad-Kreuznach-Tour verpasst hab  brauch ich mal wieder ne Herausforderung  

Allerdings ist noch nicht sicher, ob ich am Mi. dabei bin. Evtl. verschlägt es mich kurzfristig in die Nähe von Basel und dann wird's wohl nix  
Sollte unser Kunde jedoch Ruhe geben, stünde dem Zacken (17:30 am Sandblacken) nix im Wege.

@fUEL: Dann stell doch einfach mal was ins LMB...

Ciao und hoffentlich bis morgen...

Andreas

PS: Langsam kann man sich schon wieder Gedanken über die Winterpokal-Teambildung machen... Verspreche auch, diesen Winter etwas fleißiger zu sein


----------



## Lupo (26. September 2006)

17:30 am sandplacken schaff ich wohl net und später rentiert sichs net mehr da zu früh dunkel  ihr werdet wohl ohne mich den zacken runter müssen während ich meine runden im vilbeler wald drehe.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (26. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> 17:30 am sandplacken schaff ich wohl net und später rentiert sichs net mehr da zu früh dunkel  ihr werdet wohl ohne mich den zacken runter müssen während ich meine runden im vilbeler wald drehe.......



Das ist aber schade.    
Würdest Du denn ab 18:00 ab Hohemark fahren???
Fürs AWB würde ich mich auch opfern, auf den Zacken verzichten und eine Hohemark-Runde ab 18:00 Uhr mit Weißer Mauer, Bachtrail, etc. anbieten...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## fUEL (26. September 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Das ist aber schade.
> Würdest Du denn ab 18:00 ab Hohemark fahren???
> Fürs AWB würde ich mich auch opfern, auf den Zacken verzichten und eine Hohemark-Runde ab 18:00 Uhr mit Weißer Mauer, Bachtrail, etc. anbieten...
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen!
Hatte gedacht vom Sandy via Feldbergtrail  zum Zacken, dann die Halbtotenstrecke (45Grad >Norden vom Bachtrail) zu fahren und dann mal zu sehen ob man noch die Hand vor Augen sieht und zu entscheiden. 
@lupo würdest Du denn um 18Uhr am Sandy sein können? Dann haben wir immer noch einiges an Zeit, da wir ja schon fast oben sind. 
Gruss Frank


----------



## Lupo (26. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> M...
> @lupo würdest Du denn um 18Uhr am Sandy sein können? ...



nee, lass mal  wie schon geschrieben lohnt das für mich net mehr  und ich hab mich schon mental auf bad vilbel eingestellt 
falls ich mich schon früher hier fortstehlen kann und es doch klappt meld ich mich rechtzeitig aber ich finds ja ganz rührend wie besorgt ihr um mich seid


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. September 2006)

Moin,
ich werde jetzt mal meine Verletzungspause pausieren lassen und mich wieder dem Radsport hingeben. Aber erst, wenn das Wetter besser ist oder ich meine Waschmaschine bekommen habe. Und dann möchte ich diese S4 oder doch nur S2, vielleicht aber auch S5 Stelle gezeigt bekommen.
Schönsten Gruß vom Herr Faust!


----------



## Der Spanier (26. September 2006)

Hi,
Na ja, das Wetter sieht nicht besonders anziehend aus...ich werde kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich mitfahre.
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. September 2006)

Bin morgen ziemlich sicher dabei, es kann aber sein, daß ich mit dem Rad "anreise" und dann nach dem Zacken Richtung Sonnenuntergang   abbiege.


----------



## KillerN (26. September 2006)

Bin am Samstag um 14:30 Uhr an der Hohenmark gestartet (mit dem MTB NEWS Mitglied: "Scott") und insgesammt 2 (!) mal komplett hoch zum Feldberg und wieder runter zur Hohenmark. Währendessen, mehrmals wieder zum Fuchstanz und so weiter.

Als ich den Victoriatrail das 2te mal von ganz oben bis zum Fuss gefahren bin, konnte ich im letzten drittel kaum noch steuern und bremsen, es tat einfach alles weh, so ein geschüttel und gerruckel. Ich muss echt mal nebenbei was fürn Oberkörper tun. 

Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, fahre ich wieder am Sa. oder auch So. ab der Hohenmark. Allerdings nicht vor 12 Uhr 
Wenn jemand interresse hat über 1200Hm zu kommen und nur trails runter fahren möchte (anderes wäre ja auch vergeudete Kraft), der melde sich.
Wenn das Wetter feststeht, gibts nen LMB Eintrag.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Milass (26. September 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag um 14:30 Uhr an der Hohenmark gestartet (mit dem MTB NEWS Mitglied: "Scott") und insgesammt 2 (!) mal komplett hoch zum Feldberg und wieder runter zur Hohenmark. Währendessen, mehrmals wieder zum Fuchstanz und so weiter.
> 
> Als ich den Victoriatrail das 2te mal von ganz oben bis zum Fuss gefahren bin, konnte ich im letzten drittel kaum noch steuern und bremsen, es tat einfach alles weh, so ein geschüttel und gerruckel. Ich muss echt mal nebenbei was fürn Oberkörper tun.
> 
> ...




hi,

*hust*
MTB-news Mitglied *Milass* immernoch  

Bin evt auch bei gutem wetter am samstag am start.

gruss

michael


----------



## mischuwi (26. September 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag um 14:30 Uhr an der Hohenmark gestartet (mit dem MTB NEWS Mitglied: "Scott") und insgesammt 2 (!) mal komplett hoch zum Feldberg und wieder runter zur Hohenmark. Währendessen, mehrmals wieder zum Fuchstanz und so weiter.


Wenn ihr nen Tag später gefahren wärt, dann hätten wir uns glatt zusammentun können. War anscheinend auf euren Spuren unterwegs.


----------



## laufand (27. September 2006)

@Fuel: Bin heute Abend dabei. Bei mir geht's schon ab 17:30 Uhr... Bleibt's bei der Uhrzeit oder wirds 18:00 ???

@Killern: Gute Idee mit Sa. oder So., wenn's Wetter passt, sind wir dabei! Welches Tempo hast Du geplant? Ist hoffentlich - "Alter Sack kompatibel".    
Warte auf Dein LMB!   

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. September 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> @Fuel: Bin heute Abend dabei. Bei mir geht's schon ab 17:30 Uhr... Bleibt's bei der Uhrzeit oder wirds 18:00 ???
> 
> @Killern: Gute Idee mit Sa. oder So., wenn's Wetter passt, sind wir dabei! Welches Tempo hast Du geplant? Ist hoffentlich - "Alter Sack kompatibel".
> Warte auf Dein LMB!
> ...



1730 Sandplacken werd es im LMB fixieren.


----------



## puremalt (27. September 2006)

Falls jemand einen Shuttleservice ab Hohemark braucht, bei mir melden.

Ansonsten: fUEL, ich erwarte kreuznachmäßige Trails  (man wird einfach anspruchsvoller mit dem Alter.)


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. September 2006)

Hallo,
fahre jetzt los aus dem Südostschwarzwald (ca. 350 km) und hoffe, um 1730 dort zu sein. Ich meld mich ggf. bei Fuel, wenn zu knapp wird. (gg. "Alter-Sack"-Tempo hät ich nix einzuwenden )
Gruß Carsten


----------



## fUEL (27. September 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen Shuttleservice ab Hohemark braucht, bei mir melden.
> 
> Ansonsten: fUEL, ich erwarte kreuznachmäßige Trails  (man wird einfach anspruchsvoller mit dem Alter.)



Hi Hopfenmalzer,
Ich galub ,ein Stück lässt sich wohl wg. des Regens  der letzten Tage nicht realisieren aber beim Rest sollten wir Glück haben   . 

Ich glaub vom fahrtechnischen sind die Trails mit die anspruchsvollsten in und am Feldberg.  
Einfach anders als in Kreuznach aber bestimmt gut. 
Man müsste die beiden Gebiete direkt nebeneinanderhaben und noch ein bisschen Dolomiten dann wärs der Bikerhimmel auf Erden.

Wie ich Dich kenn bringst Du ja bissle Hopfen/Malzextrakt mit und wir trinken uns den Rest dazu

gruss frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen Shuttleservice ab Hohemark braucht, bei mir melden.
> 
> Ansonsten: fUEL, ich erwarte kreuznachmäßige Trails  (man wird einfach anspruchsvoller mit dem Alter.)


Hätte eigentlich jemand Interesse, schon gegen 16:30-40 Uhr an der Hohemark zu starten? Dann kann man nach der Tour noch ´ne längere Abfahrt (z.B. roter Punkt) genießen und man hat ein paar hm mehr.


----------



## fUEL (27. September 2006)

AWB feiert 
seite 

100


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> AWB feiert
> seite
> 
> 100


Ansichts- bzw. Einstellungssache. Bei mir sind wir auf Seite 249.


----------



## laufand (27. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Hopfenmalzer,
> Ich galub ,ein Stück lässt sich wohl wg. des Regens  der letzten Tage nicht realisieren aber beim Rest sollten wir Glück haben   .
> 
> Ich glaub vom fahrtechnischen sind die Trails mit die anspruchsvollsten in und am Feldberg.
> ...



Wie, watt, wo, keinen Zacken ????  
Kann nicht jemand mit nem Föhn vorfahren ???   
Ich hab doch ne Enduro-Tour gebucht 

CU

Andreas

@MTB-Cube: 350km in 4 Stunden - Man bist Du schnell aufm Rad


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hätte eigentlich jemand Interesse, schon gegen 16:30-40 Uhr an der Hohemark zu starten? Dann kann man nach der Tour noch ´ne längere Abfahrt (z.B. roter Punkt) genießen und man hat ein paar hm mehr.



Ich hätte Lust! Bist Du gegen 16:40 Uhr dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust! Bist Du gegen 16:40 Uhr dort?


Gegen 16:40 sollten wir spätestens starten, wenn wir die anderen nicht zu lange warten lassen wollen und nicht schon abgekämpft oben ankomen wollen. Werde wohl etwa 16:15 Uhr dort sein und Rad ausladen etc., daß wir 16:30-16:45 starten können. Desto eher wir los kommen, desto eher können wir auch noch hier oder da ´nen kleinen Trail mitnehmen.


----------



## laufand (27. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gegen 16:40 sollten wir spätestens starten, wenn wir die anderen nicht zu lange warten lassen wollen und nicht schon abgekämpft oben ankomen wollen. Werde wohl etwa 16:15 Uhr dort sein und Rad ausladen etc., daß wir 16:30-16:45 starten können. Desto eher wir los kommen, desto eher können wir auch noch hier oder da ´nen kleinen Trail mitnehmen.



Wenn ich hier früh aus dem Büro rauskomme, bin ich auch bis 16:40 an der hohemark. Aber wartet nicht auf mich! Der Königsteiner Kreisel lässt zur Zeit keine zuverlässige Anfahrzeitprognose zu


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gegen 16:40 sollten wir spätestens starten, wenn wir die anderen nicht zu lange warten lassen wollen und nicht schon abgekämpft oben ankomen wollen. Werde wohl etwa 16:15 Uhr dort sein und Rad ausladen etc., daß wir 16:30-16:45 starten können. Desto eher wir los kommen, desto eher können wir auch noch hier oder da ´nen kleinen Trail mitnehmen.



Ich bin auf jeden Fall für "nicht schon abgekämpft oben ankommen wollen", habe heute frei und werde so kommen, dass wir 16:30 starten können.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier früh aus dem Büro rauskomme, bin ich auch bis 16:40 an der hohemark. Aber wartet nicht auf mich! Der Königsteiner Kreisel lässt zur Zeit keine zuverlässige Anfahrzeitprognose zu



einfach direkt mit dem rad rüber und du bist dank kreisel schneller als mit dem auto  

das wird heute bei mir nix  

wünsche euch aber viel vergnügen  

was habt ihr eigentlich für komische eistellungen ? bin erst auf seite 63 ...


----------



## fUEL (27. September 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Wie, watt, wo, keinen Zacken ????
> Kann nicht jemand mit nem Föhn vorfahren ???
> Ich hab doch ne Enduro-Tour gebucht
> 
> ...



Woher hast Du die Info ?? ein kleines Stück am großen Zacken fällt evtl aus; das heisst aber es gibt noch genug Zacken für alle. 

CU Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2006)

@Laufand: Wo arbeitest du denn? Wenn du aus Richtung Osten über B455 kommst, dann kannst du das so machen wie ich momentan: 
In Eppstein von WI/Ndh. kommend an der ersten Ampel links rein Richtung Vockenhausen, Ehlhalten.
Durch Vockenhausen und Ehlhalten durch (keine ampeln, geht sehr gut) und nach Ehlhalten rechts hoch nach Glashütten-Schlossborn.
In Schlossborn Richtung Glashüten, Königstein und oben kurz auf die B8 Richtung Königstein.
Erste Abfahrt links wieder runter von der B8 Richtung Schmitten. Dann kommst du zum Roten Kreuz. Da dann rechts über´n Feldberg zum Sandplacken und runter zur Hohemark.
Das dauert je nach Verkehr und 25-30 min von Wppstein aus, also 10 min länger, als über den leeren (!) Königsteiner Kreisel. Bei der momentanen Situation am Kreisel ist man so aber gute 15-20 min schneller.

Werde also an der Hohemark gegen 16:30 mit Arachne starten. Wenn jemand dazu stoßen möchte und uns gerade so verpassen sollte, dann sprintet er uns entweder den roten Punkt hoch hinterher oder meldet sich kurz unter 0172-6930604, falls wir doch noch bis 16:40 warten sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (27. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Laufand: Wo arbeitest du denn? Wenn du aus Richtung Osten über B455 kommst, dann kannst du das so machen wie ich momentan:
> In Eppstein von WI/Ndh. kommend an der ersten Ampel links rein Richtung Vockenhausen, Ehlhalten.
> Durch Vockenhausen und Ehlhalten durch (keine ampeln, geht sehr gut) und nach Ehlhalten rechts hoch nach Glashütten-Schlossborn.
> In Schlossborn Richtung Glashüten, Königstein und oben kurz auf die B8 Richtung Königstein.
> ...



Komme direkt aus Königstein. D.h. ich habe nur den "halben Stau" bis zum Kreisel. Im Normalfall müsste es bis 16:30-16:40 gut klappen. Sollte es später als 16:30 aber früher als 16:40 werden, klingele ich nochmal kurz durch...
Ansonsten halt am Sandblacken...

@Fuel: Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.  Hab schon das Schlimmste befürchtet...


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Komme direkt aus Königstein.



deshalb sach ich doch : karre stehen lassen und rüberbiken ...


----------



## laufand (27. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> deshalb sach ich doch : karre stehen lassen und rüberbiken ...



Ei jo, aber dann danach wieder nach Kgst retour und noch bis nach Wi mitm Auto - des dauert doch so lange


----------



## fUEL (27. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ansichts- bzw. Einstellungssache. Bei mir sind wir auf Seite 249.



Das muß ein internetfähiges Handy sein, mein pc hat ja schon nur 15 zoll aber seite 249??
cu Frank


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2006)

War heute eine tolle Tour! Vielen Dank fUEL für die Zacken-Varianten und vielen Dank Schwarzer Kater für die An- und Abfahrtführung!

Allerdings verstehe ich langsam, wieso die AWB`ler immer über Materialverschleiß reden (Snakebite, Kette). So konnten wir dann wenigstens doch noch unsere Leuchten nutzen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2006)

Ja, war ´ne richtig schöne, aber auch ziemlich heftige Tour! Bergab war einiges für mich unfahrbar bzw. zu riskant , anderes werde ich sicher mal bei besseren Licht- und Bodenverhältnissen in Angriff nehmen. Mit der Anfahrt ab der Hohemark hatten wir übrigens jetzt rund 35 km/1000 hm auf der Uhr. Kam mir irgendwie weniger vor.
Mein Licht hat übrigens problemlos bis unten gehalten. Das ist schon ein seltsames Teil. Hab um 9 zu Hause nochmal den Akku an die 10W-Lampe gehängt, damit er mal wieder richtig leer wird ... und jetzt brennt das Ding immer noch. Seit 1 1/2 h mit rotem Licht. Versteh das mal einer!


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Allerdings verstehe ich langsam, wieso die AWB`ler immer über Materialverschleiß reden (Snakebite, Kette). So konnten wir dann wenigstens doch noch unsere Leuchten nutzen.


vllt. sollten wir uns bei einem Bike-Magazin oder Hersteller als (Beta-)Materialtester bewerben  (immer neues Material hätte schon was)

Ja, schöne Tour wars, und wie fast immer für mich ein Rennen (Ø163, max. 186 HF). Erst die Euphorie, den ersten Teil des Zacken zuende gefahren zu sein  , dann kam jedoch recht schnell die Ernüchterung beim zweiten längeren Teil . Da bleiben einem wenigstens noch Fernziele bzw. Visionen  .


----------



## fUEL (28. September 2006)

Hi, hat ja Spaß gemacht gestern - und alle haben den hinteren Zacken gemeistert. Das ist ja doch echt erwähnenswert. Bravo an die Erstbezwinger
Gruss Frank


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi, hat ja Spaß gemacht gestern - und alle haben den hinteren Zacken gemeistert. Das ist ja doch echt erwähnenswert. Bravo an die Erstbezwinger
> Gruss Frank



auch da hin mal will


----------



## Dr. Faust (28. September 2006)

Tja, 
gestern erste Ausfahrt seit einem Monat angegangen. Der Bruch bereitete keine Probleme mehr.
Abends hatten die Unfallchirurgen auch nach wenigen Minuten die Fremdkörper aus meiner Hand entfernen können. Komischer Sport ist das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (28. September 2006)

Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder passiert ? 


Grüße

Jens

EDIT: Wollte noch für meinen LMB Eintrag für Samstag Werbung machen.


----------



## Dr. Faust (28. September 2006)

Das haarige ist mein Bein, das mit dem Loch meine Hand. In besagtem Loch steckte leider ein Stein. Recht tief und vor allem fest. Was soll man dazu sagen?
Ich würde am Wochenende (bevorzugt Samstag) gern mal wieder den Taunus in Angriff nehmen, aber eine sehr lockere Tour. Schließlich bin ich unfit und verfüge offensichtlich über keinerlei Fahrtechnik. Hat wer Lust?


----------



## laufand (28. September 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Das haarige ist mein Bein, das mit dem Loch meine Hand. In besagtem Loch steckte leider ein Stein. Recht tief und vor allem fest. Was soll man dazu sagen?
> Ich würde am Wochenende (bevorzugt Samstag) gern mal wieder den Taunus in Angriff nehmen, aber eine sehr lockere Tour. Schließlich bin ich unfit und verfüge offensichtlich über keinerlei Fahrtechnik. Hat wer Lust?



Man, man, man, Du machst Sachen!  Was soll nur aus dem AWB-Racing-Team werden???
Häng Dich doch am Sa. einfach bei der Tour vom Jens dran.  

Ich muss noch mal Rücksprache mit dem Innenausschuss halten. Aber vielleicht sind wir auch dabei. Ob wir allerdings die 3,5-4 Std. durchhalten... 
Aber wir haben ja die Option vorher auszusteigen... 

@KillerN: Ist das Tempo "langsam-langsam", "langsam-mittel" oder "langsam-schnell"???    

Ciao,

Andreas

PS: @fUEL: Danke für gestrige Tour.


----------



## KillerN (28. September 2006)

@Dr.Faust Wie biste denn da gestürzt, bzw. wo ?

@TOUR Also ich dachte da so an "langsam-mittel"   Nicht das die Tour noch als Recall abgestempelt wird  

Länge und Streckenverlauf können wir ja immernoch genau besprechen, allerdings will ich auf jedenfall erstmal ganz aufn Feldberg hoch und diesen verblockten Trail runter  

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Es hat sich schon ein "unbekannter" im LMB vermerkt


----------



## laufand (28. September 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Dr.Faust Wie biste denn da gestürzt, bzw. wo ?
> 
> @TOUR Also ich dachte da so an "langsam-mittel"   Nicht das die Tour noch als Recall abgestempelt wird
> 
> ...



Hmmm, Schwarzes Kreuz vom Feldberg runter? Gute Wahl!!!!


----------



## KillerN (29. September 2006)

Ok und auf wehn kann ich mich jetzt morgen freuen ?


----------



## laufand (30. September 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ok und auf wehn kann ich mich jetzt morgen freuen ?



Hi Jens,

sorry, wir schaffens es leider nicht  
Trotzdem viel Spaß auf den Trails...

CU,

Andreas


----------



## KillerN (30. September 2006)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute ja 2x mal auf den Feldberg hoch...

Aber als ich den Viktoriatempel Trail abfuhr und schon 200meter vor ende war, mit einer extrem hohen Geschwindigkeit, sah ich einen absichtlich in den weg gelegten Baumstamm. 
Da ich aber erst auf den 2ten Blick den Baumstamm sah und irgendwie nicht ausgewichen bin hats mich nach nem harten Bremsmanöver richtig schön aufs Maul gelegt.

Erst dachte ich, das schaffe ich, dann war aber so eine Energie noch beim zusammenstoß vorhanden, das mit dem linken knie dummerweise auf einen stein gefallen bin und eine schöne Risswunde habe. 

Nachdem ich dann mit dem Milass zusammen den Schlauch geflickt habe und das Bike wieder "fahrfertig" war, bin ich die restlichen meter schnell zur Hohenmark und ab zum Notarzt. Wurde dann genäht mit 5 Stichen.

Ok ich könnte mir jetzt den Vorwurf machen, ich hätte ausweichen sollen, schließlich weiss mans im Nachhinein immer besser (vor allem Frauen   ) , aber wer vermutet auf einem lockeren Trail schon einen dicken Stamm, ich war total Überrascht vom den scheiss teil. 

Ach noch was: Mein Hinterrad läuft nicht mehr sauber, es liegt wohl an der Bremsscheibe die leicht verbogen ist, was kann man da tun ohne eine neue gleich zu kaufen ?

Grüße
Jens

P.S: So lag der Stamm da, kurz vor Ende des V. Trails.  =BILD1


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. September 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> ... Ach noch was: Mein Hinterrad läuft nicht mehr sauber, es liegt wohl an der Bremsscheibe die leicht verbogen ist, was kann man da tun ohne eine neue gleich zu kaufen ?
> Grüße
> Jens


Wünsche mal von hier aus gute Besserung. Falls Du eine Hayes HFX9er hast; ich hätte ne 160er Bremsscheibe übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (1. Oktober 2006)

Gute Besserung an alle Crashpiloten hier ausm Thread. Ihr macht immer Sachen ...
Jens, du kannst ja mal probieren, die Bremsscheibe per Hand geradezubiegen. Kommt halt auf die Deformation an.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> ...Aber als ich den Viktoriatempel Trail abfuhr und schon 200meter vor ende war, mit einer extrem hohen Geschwindigkeit, sah ich einen absichtlich in den weg gelegten Baumstamm. ...



Hmmm, wir sind heute auch, so gegen viertel nach vier/halb fünf den Trail runter. Mir ist kein Baumstamm aufgefallen. Warst Du vorher da und hast ihn weggeräumt? Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir ein gutes und schnelles Verheilen!


----------



## Milass (1. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich heute ja 2x mal auf den Feldberg hoch...
> 
> Aber als ich den Viktoriatempel Trail abfuhr und schon 200meter vor ende war, mit einer extrem hohen Geschwindigkeit, sah ich einen absichtlich in den weg gelegten Baumstamm.
> Da ich aber erst auf den 2ten Blick den Baumstamm sah und irgendwie nicht ausgewichen bin hats mich nach nem harten Bremsmanöver richtig schön aufs Maul gelegt.
> ...




Hi,

Ich habe die Bremsscheiben als ich mal für n Monat in nem Bikeshop praktiziert habe immer gradegebogen wenn sie verbogen waren - hat eigentlich meist sehr gut geklappt.

gruss und gute besserung

michael


----------



## Sakir (1. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> mit dem linken knie dummerweise auf einen stein gefallen bin und eine schöne Risswunde habe.


dann mal gute Besserung ....  

im Normalfall könnte man eine Bremsscheibe wieder richten, solange sie keinen
"knick" hat 
wenn sie nur leichte gewellt ist kannst du mal versuchen sie vorsichtig zu biegen aber nicht über eine Kannte, besser nur in der Hand sonst ist die
Gefahr zu groß das sie eine Delle bekommt....


----------



## KillerN (1. Oktober 2006)

Ok danke für die Tipps, ich werde sie mal ausbauen und mit der Hand biegen  

@AArche  Klar habe ich den Baum schnell bei Seite gelegts, einfach liegen lassen wäre ja echt assi  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## homburger (5. Oktober 2006)

Nein, nicht ausbauen. Erst mal warmbremsen und dann gerade biegen  

Toll, ihr sammelt alle fleißig Vorzeignarben und meine Kniewunde ist schon wieder verheilt...

Trotzdem gute Besserung!

Hatte ich mal erwähnt, dass ich Arbeiten zum kotzen finde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2006)

homburger schrieb:


> Hatte ich mal erwähnt, dass ich A******* zum kotzen finde?



Erwähn dieses Wort nicht zu solcher Uhrzeit

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## m.a.t. (6. Oktober 2006)

@all: Huhu, was geht denn am Wochenende?
@Sven: Gute Besserung, alter Heizer.


----------



## KillerN (6. Oktober 2006)

homburger schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, ihr sammelt alle fleißig Vorzeignarben und meine Kniewunde ist schon wieder verheilt...


Wir können ja mal das Knie tauschen  

@MAT wenn diese komischen Fäden draußen sind, das sollte nächste Woche sein und ich nen Torx Schraubenzieher zum lösen der Bremsscheibe besorgt habe, fahre ich wieder mit, bzw. biete mal was im Spessart oder so an  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (6. Oktober 2006)

Wie, Jens, hast du dich auch gemault?   Was ist denn passiert?
Soll ich mich mal aus Solidarität zu euch auch so richtig hinpacken? Bisher kann ich nur mit nem halben Sturz dienen: letzte Woche wars knapp als mir auf meinem Starrbike der Lenker links weggeknickt ist. Das hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, dass ein 290gr schwerer Flatbar brechen kann. Aber gut, wieder was gelernt.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Habe ein lmb für kommenden Mittwoch 17 Uhr eingestellt: lmb Ich weiß, ich weiß, das ist ziemlich früh... Aber wir wollen halt noch eher traillastig fahren.


----------



## homburger (8. Oktober 2006)

Von wegen Frauen jammern zuviel beim Radeln...

Ich habe gerade die eigentlich fast schon beendete Ausfahrt unter herrlichstem Herbsthimmel in letzter Sekunde noch in hochpulsige Gefilde verfrachtet. Über die Strasse bin ich zum Parkplatz in Königstein gerast um das dort abgestellte Auto zu holen. Im Wald fahren ist doch besser als auf der Strasse. Aber von Anfang an:

Ich und Vivi fahren also um Königstein durch die Wälder und haben die wahrscheinlich letzten, wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen dieses Jahres in uns aufgesaugt. Nach etwa 1,5 Stunden machen wir uns so langsam auf in die Gegenrichtung um zum Auto zu kommen. Wir rollen also mit etwa 40 eine breite Forststrasse hinunter, so wie man das liebt- mit ekelhaften Steinen die überall aus dem Schotter und durch Dauerregen verdrängten Erdboden schauen. Ich war fast unten als ich hinter mir was scheppern höre und wage schon kaum mehr mich umzudrehen. Aus dem Augenwinkel sehe ich dann wie meine Frau einen der filmreifesten Abflüge aller Zeiten hinlegt. Ich weis nicht wie lange sie geflogen ist, aber ich weiss noch, dass der Kopf ein paar mal auf den Boden geschlagen ist. Sie kam dann etwa 5 Meter hinter dem Rad zum Stillstand. Erst kurz Stille, dann Schmerzensschreie als würde man ihr bei vollem Bewustsein die Mandeln entfernen.
Was denkt man da so alles. Wie kommt der Rettungswagen nur hier her? Hoffentlich hat der Rücken nichts abbekommen! Die neue Pearli Hose!

Da steht man morgens auf und freut sich auf einen schönen Sonntag und 2 Stunden später kniet man neben seiner Frau, versucht sie zu beruhigen und betet das alles schnell vorbei geht. 
Nach etwa einer halben Stunde auf der Rettungsdecke und einer Schmerztablette später- man ist ja vorbereitet- Verbundenem Arm, Schürf- und Platzwunden kann sie dann langsam aufstehen und wir hinken zu unseren Rädern. Übrigens danke an die beiden Biker die so nett ihre Hilfe angeboten haben! Die Prellung an der Hüfte ist in etwa so groß wie einer dieser Pastateller beim Italiener und mit Kratzern übersäht. Der Helm?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14220
Zerplatzt wie ne Melone- ein Giro E2- Test bestanden!
Sowas kann einem passiere wenn bei 40 der hintere Schlauch Platzt!

Da es bis zum Auto, sowie zur Strasse noch ne ganze Weile ist setzt sich Vivi also aufs Rad und absolviert nochmal gute 200 Höhenmeter und etwa 7 Kilometer bis zum nächstgelegenen Parkplatz von wo aus ich dann unser Auto hole. Stehen kann sie nicht, laufen auch nicht, Radfahren geht und sitzen ist funktioniert. Das muss es auch, denn jetzt ist sie bei der Arbeit- man wird ja gebraucht!

Mein Fazit: Helm ist Pflicht, meine Frau saucool und Arbeit immer noch ganz große ********!

Schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

@homburger: Meine besten Genesungswünsche an Deine tapfere Frau! Habe Deine plastische Erzählung mit wachsendem Unwohlsein verschlungen...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2006)

Sven, auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche an Deine Frau

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. Oktober 2006)

Die aktuelle Crashquote ist schon erstaunlich. Selbst die Partner zerreißen sich andauernd.
Meine Freundin hat ihren Helm auch vor zwei, drei Wochen bei einem Überschlag zerdellt. Aber so was passiert ihr ja öfter... Eigentlich kann sie im Sommer nur noch Burka tragen. Kleines Ekelupdate:
Als ich heute Mittag mal auf meine Handwunde gedrückt habe, hat es geknackt und eine weiße Flüssigkeit leicht erhöhter Viskosität kam zum Vorschein. Nicht so schön. Hat aber wenigstens nicht geblutet.
Vielleicht wage ich es nächste Woche mal wieder zu fahren. Ansonsten bleibt ja noch Sportgymnastik oder Synchronschwimmen.
Besonders schön finde ich auch m.a.t.s Lenkerbruch. Ich habe bei meinem letzten Sturz neben der Hand auch mein Rocky etwas zerdellt. Neben dem Schaltauge hat es leider auch das Ausfallende etwas mitverbogen und das XTR Schaltwerk hat auch ne gute Macke. Naja.
Was ich übrigens zu Killers Sturz am Ast mal anfügen wollte, mich aber nicht gleich getraut habe, ist folgender Klassiker:

Höhö, gute Besserung an alle!


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2006)

@homburger : alles gute für vivian ! frauen sind hart im nehmen und äußerst zäh. das wird schon wieder, entsprechende pflege vorausgesetzt   

mein helm hat mich letzte woche auch gut geschützt :  nach einem kleinen verfahrer im trail wollte ich zurück auf den richtigen weg. habe nur auf den trail geschaut und nicht den armdicken ast bemerkt, der sekundenbruchteile später voll in meinem helm einschlug und mich fast vom rad holte. ein stückchen tiefer, und meine brille hätte das ganze nicht so gut weggesteckt ...
wäre ich gleich richtig gefahren, wäre nix passiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ein stückchen tieger, und meine brille hätte das ganze nicht so gut weggesteckt ...
> wäre ich gleich richtig gefahren, wäre nix passiert ...



WAS, TIGER IM TAUNUS?


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein stückchen tiefer ...



@arachne: bitte richtig zitieren


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne: bitte richtig zitieren



Puh, ein Glück! Ich fürchtete schon, sie wären mir aus den Beinen gesprungen!


----------



## m.a.t. (8. Oktober 2006)

Himmel, was für ein Massaker hier. Gute Besserung an Vivian.


----------



## hardun (9. Oktober 2006)

@homburger:
Alles Gute für Deine Frau, die Sturzrate wird ja wirklich langsam erschreckend hoch.

Ich war gestern mal mit Freunden zu Fuß im Taunus um die Saalburg herum unterwegs. Das ist vielleicht seltsam auf den Wegen zu laufen, auf denen man normalerweise fährt...
Aber zumindest bergab sieht man mehr von der Landschaft ;-)

Schöne Grüße,
Jo


----------



## blackbike__ (9. Oktober 2006)

@sven: uuups, was macht ihr denn für sachen ?  . richte vivi mal ganz viel gute besserung und liebe grüsse aus und dass sie hoffentlich bald wieder mit spass auf dem rad sitzt und sich nicht unterkriegen lässt!

wir haben die letzten sommersonnenstrahlen in der pfalz genossen, da gibt'S soviele hübsche trails, dass man sich gar nicht entscheiden kann, sehr empfehlenswert 

gruss, mecki


----------



## Miss Marple (9. Oktober 2006)

Sven, auch von mir "Gute Besserung" an Vivian.
Bei der Geschwindigkeit auf Schotter hat sie aber auch viel Glück gehabt und ist wirklich ganz schön "zäh" , wenn sie schon wieder arbeiten ist  .Du kannst wirklich stolz auf sie sein 

Gruß Martina


----------



## Der Spanier (9. Oktober 2006)

Servus!

Mein Gott, was ist da los??? Zum Glück bin ich rechtzeitig ausgewandert...
Na ja, gute Besserung an alle und bitte, gesund bleiben bei meiner Rückkehr

Gruss

Rubén


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Oktober 2006)

@Homburger: Gute Besserung an die beste Hälfte.
Meine Bine hat sich auch vor drei Wochen zum 2. Male überschlagen, weil sie entweder die HS33 zugekrallt hatte oder die Bremse im kalten Zustand in dieser Hinsicht so empfindlich ist (???; in den Tech-Foren habe ich nichts dazu finden können). Auch ihre Blutergüsse waren "üppig". 
Gestern sind wir das erstemal wieder unterwegs gewesen (ohne Zwischenfälle und sie hat immernoch Freude am Biken).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (10. Oktober 2006)

@Homburger. Auch von mir gute Besserung an deine Frau. Die ist ja wohl obertaff. Mir hat schon beim Lesen alles Wehgetan.

@Dr. Faust: solange die Flüssigkeit nicht grün ist, ist alles im grünen Bereich. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

@alle Rekonvaleszenten: danke, dass ihr die Erfüllung der Unfall-Statistik übernommen habt. Jetzt haben wir Unversehrten (und ihr in Zukunft natürlich auch) hoffentlich vorerst Ruhe. Toitoitoi.


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

hey sven, gib mal einen aktuellen lagebericht !


----------



## homburger (11. Oktober 2006)

>> Arztbesuch am Montag war dann doch mal nötig. Der hat auch gleich ne Überweisung an den Unfallchirurgen geschrieben. Dieser hielt das empfohlene Röntgen aber nicht für nötig und meinte wohl das sei alles halb so wild. So´n Drecksack! 
Naja, so langsam wirds etwas besser. Der Kopf tut weh und die gesamte linke Körperhälfte. Ach ja, der Bluterguss ist schön groß und wird immer bunter  

Der neue Helm ist auch schon bestellt!

Übrigens gaaaanz lieben Dank soll ich allen ausrichten für die vielen Genesungswünsche und netten Worte! Das lindert den Schmerz...

Gruss


Sven


----------



## Babu (12. Oktober 2006)

@sven

auch von mir herzliche genesungswuensche an vivi....echt mies sowas. 

naja...ich sitz hier gerade in polen (klassenfahrt) und aerger mich, dass die polnischen tastaturen keine umlaute haben  

aber hier ist alles sau billig. war gestern in dem wohl schlechtesten bikeshop, den ich je gesehen habe. aber der girohelm E2(  ) kostet nur 120 Zlotty, also ca. 40 euronen. und ne flasche voka kostet nicht mal 2 euro  

martin


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Oktober 2006)

Heute früh waren es bei mir gerademal 5 Grad. Was ne klasse Überleitung zum Thema Winterpokal ist. Was basteln wir denn dieses Jahr für Teams, wer ist mit von der Partie bei den AWBern? Der Fux hat ja schon kundgetan, dass er dieses Jahr lieber im IBC-Sandkasten spielen will. Spalter!
ciao, matthias


----------



## hardun (16. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Heute früh waren es bei mir gerademal 5 Grad.


5 Grad?

Du Glücklicher! 
Bei mir waren es gerade mal 2!

Winterpokal....
Hm, naja, momentan liegt die Motivation bei gefühlten -40%, einfach zu viel Arb***.
Wird bestimmt wieder besser, ich würde mich aber eher in einer Spaß-Gruppe wiederfinden wollen ;-)

Schöne Grüße,
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Der Fux hat ja schon kundgetan, dass er dieses Jahr lieber im IBC-Sandkasten spielen will. Spalter!
> ciao, matthias



was heißt hier spalter  
leider kann man nur in einem team mitmachen  
letztes jahr hatte ich selbst schon die überlegung ein ibc-taunus team zu machen. leute genug gibts ja mittlerweile.
allerdings ist davon die eine hälfte auch bei beim awb, truh, hofheim, usw unterwegs.

hauptsache ist doch, wir fahren alle irgendwie im winter und können uns durch eisbärenjagden usw. motivieren  
wer mit wem in welchem team ist doch nebensache (solange kein hanauer dabei ist  )


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Oktober 2006)

Nix mit Kuschelkurs hier. Sowas gibts im WP nicht, da gilt: viel Feind viel Ehr.
Die Schonzeit für Bären und Füchse ist am 6. November vorbei.


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Nix mit Kuschelkurs hier. Sowas gibts im WP nicht, da gilt: viel Feind viel Ehr.
> Die Schonzeit für Bären und Füchse ist am 6. November vorbei.



das können wir ja nochmal am 4. november ausdiskutieren  

der wp läuft schon ganz nach meinem geschmack !
aber denk daran, wer an zu vielen fronten kämpft, wird gandenlos untergehen   das ist historisch mehrfach bewiesen !


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Oktober 2006)

hardun schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt wieder besser, ich würde mich aber eher in einer Spaß-Gruppe wiederfinden wollen ;-)


Kannste doch hier lesen, das wird richtig lustig.
@fux: was ist mit dem 4.11? Nix versteh...


----------



## KillerN (16. Oktober 2006)

Ihr habt doch gar keine Chance gegen die Eisbären, wir fahren halt auch an anderen Tagen als Mittwochs


----------



## puremalt (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi AWBler,
kurzer OT-Einwurf:
ich bin am Samstag den Wasgau-Marathon (Pfälzerwald um Lemberg bei Pirmasens) gefahren. Suuupergeile Strecke, mindestens ein Fünftel der Strecke reine Trails, manche ewig lang (Ho-Chi-Min lässt grüssen) und  durchweg affenscharf. Kaum Asphalt. Überwiegend sandiger, griffiger Boden. Pfälzerwald eben. Bin die 85 km-Strecke gefahren, die allerdings laut unseren Tachos ca. 94 km und 1900 hm war.
Soll keine Werbung sein, nur ein Ausdruck der Begeisterung.


----------



## puremalt (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
was is'n der Winterpokal? Wo? Wann? Wer? Wie weit/hoch/schnell? Homepage?
Ich hätte an 'ner AWB-Truppe Interesse. Scheinen ja als Underdogs gesehen zu werden, also lasst es uns allen zeigen.


----------



## homburger (16. Oktober 2006)

Genau!


----------



## mischuwi (16. Oktober 2006)

was isn dat hier für nen Gelaber? Wie die Mädchen!
Sagt mal lieber, was am Mittwoch geht. Schließlich habe ich da frei (von Arb*** und Frau) und kann früh und lange biken. 
@MAT: warum warste denn gestern nicht in Niederdorfelden dabei? War nett! Und am Ende standen 130 sonnige Kilometer auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Dr. Faust (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin für ein AWB Team und mache sogar mit. Dieser Winter wird grosses hervorbringen, und ich meine keine Wampe!
M.A.T., da geht was. Die Tru-Has sind aber nicht unser Maß, es soll uns ja fordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hi,
> was is'n der Winterpokal? Wo? Wann? Wer? Wie weit/hoch/schnell? Homepage?
> Ich hätte an 'ner AWB-Truppe Interesse. Scheinen ja als Underdogs gesehen zu werden, also lasst es uns allen zeigen.



http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/

EDIT: Ach ja, und hier noch:

Winterpokalforum


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Oktober 2006)

@puremalt: Ja der Wasgau ist streckentechnisch sehr nett, bin den mal vor 3 oder 4 Jahren gefahren. Allerdings ist der für ne CTF ganz schön teuer.
@KillerN: Qualität statt Quantität. Ich kann es nur immer wiederholen! Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, dass die turH der Masstab sind? 
@mischuwi: A***** war viel schöner als so ne blöde RTF bei Sonnenschein. Hab nur nachmittags Zeit für ne kurze Runde gehabt.
@AWB: Klasse Einstellung, diesen Winter werden garantiert keine Gefangenen gemacht.
ciao, matthias


----------



## KillerN (16. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> @KillerN: Qualität statt Quantität. Ich kann es nur immer wiederholen! Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, dass die turH der Masstab sind?



 Wenn ihr dieses Jahr auch im Winter die Kurbeln drehen lasst könnt ihr sicher stark in unsere Nähe kommen sofern bei uns die Gemeinschaftstouren ausbleiben sollten, was ich mal nicht hoffen will.


----------



## lokalhorst (16. Oktober 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein AWB Team und mache sogar mit. Dieser Winter wird grosses hervorbringen, und ich meine keine Wampe!
> M.A.T., da geht was. Die Tru-Has sind aber nicht unser Maß, es soll uns ja fordern.



Ich tät ja auch wieder mitmachen, leider ist das Schwesterforum da schon weiter.. die haben schon den neuen Winterpokal.

Mittwoch bin ich in Essen und werde wohl nicht rechtzeitig genug zurück sein. 
Gruß
der Horst


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Habe einen lmb-Termin für Mittwoch, 17 Uhr eingetragen.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2006)

tempo: mittel

was das auch immer bedeutet. na bevor ich da mitfahre trainiere ich doch lieber noch einwenig.

eine richtige lampe wäre auch nicht schlecht. was ist denn ok? ne lupine muss es nicht unbedingt sein. ist eine sigma mirage evo + ausreichend?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> tempo: mittel
> 
> was das auch immer bedeutet. na bevor ich da mitfahre trainiere ich doch lieber noch einwenig.
> 
> eine richtige lampe wäre auch nicht schlecht. was ist denn ok? ne lupine muss es nicht unbedingt sein. ist eine sigma mirage evo + ausreichend?



das mit der Tempo- und Schwierigkeits-Angabe ist doch eh immer so eine Sache... Bei mir geht es bei der Kälte sowieso nicht mehr so schnell. Jedenfalls werden alle, die von der Hohemark aus mitfahren auch dorthin wieder zurück geführt!  

Als Beleuchtung reicht die Mirage. Anders wäre es, wenn wir komplett mehr als zwei Stunden in der Dunkelheit auf Trails würden fahren wollen. Da wäre eine Lupine schon hilfreich...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2006)

die hohemark ist für mich nicht wirklich der ideale start/endpunkt. wenn würde ich schon bikender weise dort ankommen und dann mich auf der höhe irgendwo verabschieden da ich dann irgendwann nach schmitten abfahren würde.

ne lupine wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber 1. habe ich keinen flaschenhalter ;-) und mind. 500 EUR für ne lampe ist halt auch nicht gerade günstig.

vielleicht ist ja mal wieder an einem WE was los. musste am sonntag am alten könig feststellen das runter doch viel einfacher ist als hoch *lach*


----------



## KillerN (18. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na bevor ich da mitfahre trainiere ich doch lieber noch einwenig.



Nein, fahr lieber gleich mit ! Leute die sowas schon gesagt haben, sind am Ende nie aufgetaucht aus Angst zu schlecht zu sein. 
Wie fahren ja keine Rennen, das haben wir dieses Jahr schon hinter uns  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wie fahren ja keine Rennen, das haben wir dieses Jahr schon hinter uns



genau deswegen. immer wenn ich mit meinen kumpels bergauf fahre muss ich feststellen das die fast alle immer schneller sind.

der langsamste zu sein ist net so doll, besonders wenn ihr noch ne ganze ecke schneller/trainierter seid.

ich werde mich mal am 26.10. in kelkheim beim stammtisch einfinden, vielleicht überzeugt mich das dann ja


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich werde mich mal am 26.10. in kelkheim beim stammtisch einfinden, vielleicht überzeugt mich das dann ja



na, wenn wir dich da net überzeugen können, weiß ich auch nicht weiter  



habkeinnick schrieb:


> die hohemark ist für mich nicht wirklich der ideale start/endpunkt. wenn würde ich schon bikender weise dort ankommen und dann mich auf der höhe irgendwo verabschieden da ich dann irgendwann nach schmitten abfahren würde.



genau so mache ich (und auch andere) es auch immer. bin noch nie zur hohen mark zurückgekommen, wie arachne dir versprochen hat   
im ernst, ist kein thema. man sollte sich nur abmelden, bevor man die gruppe verlässt ...

grundsätzlich bestimmt der langsamste das tempo und es wird bergauf wie bergab immer auf den letzten gewartet. verluste gibts trotzdem manchmal, aber sind eher die ausnahme ...
handy dabei zu  haben und vorher die ein oder andere nummer sich geben lassen, kann auch nie schaden ...


----------



## KillerN (18. Oktober 2006)

Bitte kaufen und provozieren 

http://shop.spiegel.de/shop/action/productDetails/cover?aUrl=90009999&artiId=5955803

danke, Jens


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bitte kaufen und provozieren
> 
> http://shop.spiegel.de/shop/action/productDetails/cover?aUrl=90009999&artiId=5955803
> 
> danke, Jens



was willste denn damit erreichen  

denk noch mal ne minute (oder auch gerne länger ...) drüber nach ...


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2006)

War super Wetter zum Fahren!  Wärmer als die letzten Tage. Die Farben werden immer bunter. Von/bis Hohemark waren es 31,6km, 650Hm, 16,1km/h, 2h1min.

Marmorstein komplett, Saalburg, Roßkopf, Limesweg, Sandplacken, Fuchstanz, Reichenbachtrail, Viktoriatrail, Kliniktrail.


----------



## Bergwelle (18. Oktober 2006)

nur 650Hm   ?  .... ich fühle mich als hätte ich 1261Hm hinter mir.
Vielen Dank an den Guide für die schöne Tour ohne Zwischenfälle.

@Arachne  Informationen zur Zeitumstellung gibt es hier:
www.zeitumstellung.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2006)

Die Tour hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen 

Ich werde sicher wieder einmal mitfahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> War super Wetter zum Fahren!  Wärmer als die letzten Tage. Die Farben werden immer bunter.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2006)

@Arachne

Ich glaube ich weiss jetzt wieder, warum wir uns gegenseitig bekannt vorkamen:

Wir meine wir hätten uns in den letzten Wochen mal am Fusse des letzten Stücks zum Staufen auf der Eppsteiner Seite (die Geröllstrecke) getroffen. Du kamst gerade runter und ich setzte an zum 'Rauffahren.


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Ich glaube ich weiss jetzt wieder, warum wir uns gegenseitig bekannt vorkamen:
> 
> Wir meine wir hätten uns in den letzten Wochen mal am Fusse des letzten Stücks zum Staufen auf der Eppsteiner Seite (die Geröllstrecke) getroffen. Du kamst gerade runter und ich setzte an zum 'Rauffahren.



Ja, könnte sein. Zuletzt war ich letzten Freitag dort unterwegs.


----------



## m.a.t. (19. Oktober 2006)

Nach dem Motto 'FÃ¼nf Freunde sollt ihr sein' wollte ich mal rumfragen, wer denn dieses Jahr von euch wieder beim Winterpokal dabei ist. Als Ausgangsbasis hier die Teamzusammenstellung vom letzten WP:

âAWB Team 1â: blackbike, Der Spanier, laufand, lokalhorst, ****
âAWB Team 2â: AgentSmith, hardun, homburger, m.a.t., Stump1967

KÃ¶nnen wir ja so lassen. In Team 1 ist ja ein Platz frei geworden, weil einer nicht mehr unseren hohen moralischen AnsprÃ¼chen genÃ¼gt.  

Wie machen wir das nun dieses Jahr? Wer will mitmachen, wer Ã¼berlaufen?
Der Spass geht natÃ¼rlich wie immer vor. Klar. Unser Feindbild ist das gleiche wie letztes Jahr, ein paar Konstanten mÃ¼ssen ja sein.  

ciao, matthias


----------



## mischuwi (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich könnte unter anderem die Punkte von 10Tagen Trainingslager im März einbingen.  Ansonsten werde ich aber wohl wieder viel Laufen. Somit kann ich noch keine 500Punkte versprechen. 
Wer mich trotzdem im Team haben will kann mich bekommen.


----------



## Dr. Faust (20. Oktober 2006)

@m.a.t. Biete meinen Körper auch billig feil...


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> AWB Team 1: blackbike, Der Spanier, laufand, lokalhorst, ****
> In Team 1 ist ja ein Platz frei geworden, weil einer nicht mehr unseren hohen moralischen Ansprüchen genügt.
> Unser Feindbild ist das gleiche wie letztes Jahr, ein paar Konstanten müssen ja sein.
> ciao, matthias



also wenn schon, dann ********  

den ansprüchen vom letzten jahr werde ich diesen winter wohl tatsächlich nicht genügen, von daher kein großer verlust für team 1  

zum thema feindbild : zu dem alten ist wohl jetzt ein neues hinzugekommen


----------



## Dr. Faust (20. Oktober 2006)

Du willst damit also andeuten, ich sei dein neues Feindbild? Das ist aber nicht so nett!
Ab jetzt per "Sie", ne...
Pff...


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Du willst damit also andeuten, ich sei dein neues Feindbild? Das ist aber nicht so nett!
> Ab jetzt per "Sie", ne...
> Pff...



flasch verstanden, herr dr. faust !

ich wollte damit andeuten, dass ich nun in euren augen ein neues feindbild abgebe, da ich ja schließlich abgesprungen bin.

aber per sie ist zukünftig dann schon ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (20. Oktober 2006)

Servus!

ahhhhhhhh WP wieder    

Das AWB Team 1 kann mit meinen spanischen Punkten rechenen. Ich hoffe, dass die Orgs Kanu-fahren mit Fahrradfahren gleichsetzen...Mein Gott, wie es in Nordspanien regnet! Jetzt verstehe ich, warum die Römer diese keltischen Barbaren in ruhe gelasen haben  

Ausserdem muss ich wieder fit werden. Wegen dem Umzug und einigen Hardware Problemen (Gabel kaputt, Schaltauge gebogen) muss ich wieder meinen alten Form kriegen, d.h viele Punkte für die Crusade gegen die Bärchen    

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## lokalhorst (20. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto 'Fünf Freunde sollt ihr sein' wollte ich mal rumfragen, wer denn dieses Jahr von euch wieder beim Winterpokal dabei ist. Als Ausgangsbasis hier die Teamzusammenstellung vom letzten WP:
> 
> AWB Team 1: blackbike, Der Spanier, laufand, lokalhorst, ****
> AWB Team 2: AgentSmith, hardun, homburger, m.a.t., Stump1967
> ...



So ich bin wieder da! Neues Bike neues Auto und neue Vorhaben für nächstes Jahr. Ich habe mir endlich ein ein Hartteil zusammen gebaut. Nächstes Jahr eine gute Chance um auch beim 24 h Rennen dabei zu sein und und und.. Dafür muß Training her, unter http://www.rennrad-news.de gibt es jezt schon das RUW Team (Rund um Wiesbaden) Genau und hier hackt es noch. Also ich bin dabei und melde auch gerne ein Team an, wenn es denn bald mal geht. Also wenn ich es richtig verfolgt hab, dann sind wir trotz minimaler Verluste genügend Leute. 

Gruß
der Horst


----------



## Babu (22. Oktober 2006)

also ich h'tte auch interesse an nem WP teamchen


----------



## puremalt (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
wenn sich noch einige melden, könnten wir ein drittes AWB-Gruppetto aufmachen.
Ich wäre gern dabei. Kann wöchentlich 16 Punkte von meinem Weg zur Arbeit beitragen, und zusätzliche von Touren, die ich aber im Saarland fahre. Wäre also ein Outstanding-Member (gibt's den Begriff ?).


----------



## laufand (23. Oktober 2006)

Heh,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung zurück!!!
Klar stehe ich (wir) auch wieder dem AWB-Team zur Verfügung. Und ich verspreche diesmal auch mehr beizutragen, als letztes Jahr!!!  

Nächstes Jahr will ich's noch mal wissen. Schließlich starte ich in einer anderen Altergruppe  

Ciao

Andreas


----------



## m.a.t. (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,

bisher sind wie zu 11t in den AWB-Teams im WP:
Babu, blackbike, Der Spanier, Dr. Faust, hardun, homburger, laufand, lokalhorst, m.a.t., mischuwi, puremalt. Das wären dann 3 Teams.
Letztes Jahr waren noch 2 weitere mit dabei: AgentSmith und Stump1967. Jungs, wie siehts mit euch aus?
Wer sonst noch?
ciao, matthias


----------



## fUEL (23. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bisher sind wie zu 11t in den AWB-Teams im WP:
> Babu, blackbike, Der Spanier, Dr. Faust, hardun, homburger, laufand, lokalhorst, m.a.t., mischuwi, puremalt. Das wären dann 3 Teams.
> ...



Solltet Ihr noch Einen brauchen stünde ich evtl. zur Verfügung. 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## puremalt (26. Oktober 2006)

Salü, 
sind die Teams schon registriert? Habe unter AWB nix gefunden. Und wie ist die Zusammensetzung? 
Wer macht den Teamchef (von wegen anmelden und so)? 
M.A.T, machst du das?
Sorry, wenn ich manches nicht mitkrieg, aber ich bin WP-Neuling (und Saarländer, das entschuldigt schon so manches)


----------



## m.a.t. (26. Oktober 2006)

Die Teams sollten wir erst anmelden, wenn fest steht, wie die Zusammensetzung ist. Also gaaaanz ruhig, Zeit ist ja bis zum 6.11., das müssen wir nun nicht wie einige andere Heisssporne überstürzen.
Zur Zeit sind wir 11, d.h. einer würde aussen vor bleiben. Das wäre ja doof. Wenn sich noch einer meldet, dann machen wir halt 3 4er Teams auf. Damit hätte ich jetzt auch kein Problem. Das reicht auch so, um die Hanauer, IBCler und Hofheimer Quasselstrippen abzuziehen.

*Also AWBer, wer macht noch mit beim Winterpokal?*

ciao, matthias
PS: Hab überhaupt nix gegen Saarländer, da war ich mal nen halbes Jahr auf Projekteinsatz. Mmmmh, da gibt es lecker  und   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (26. Oktober 2006)

So,
jetzt mal ne ganz andere Baustelle.
Da dieses Forum ja wohl so ziemlich das Einzige ist, in dem die Schreiberlinge die rudimentären Grundsätze der deutschen Rechtschreibung und ebensolche Funktionen im zwischenmenschlichen Bereich besitzen:
Welchen Hardtailrahmen könnt ihr denn so empfehlen? Herr Nicolai macht mir ne Sonderanfertigung, die zwar hübsch rot, aber immernoch schwerer als mein jetziges Rotwild ist. Geht gar nicht. Scales sind sogar mir zu viel Posertum. Also was tun? Rocky ist über den Sommer 210 Gramm (!) schwerer, aber nicht billiger geworden.
Ich kann meinen Rahmen nicht mehr sehen... Die Anzeige auch meinem Polar auch nicht mehr. Aber da ist nur die Batterie alle. Machen AAA´s mein RCC wieder hübsch?
Erwähnte ich, dass ich wenige Minuten vor meinem letzten Besuch in der Unfallklinik ein bißchen meinen Rockyrahmen verbogen hatte?
Aaaah!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Oktober 2006)

Wenn Carbon, dann wär der Storck Rebel sicher gut. Steif, hat nicht jeder, hier aus der Region und auch noch einigermaßen bezahlbar. Simplon Gravtiy wär auch noch was, allerdings gefällt mir da die breite Monostay-Strebe nicht so.
Wenn´s Alu sein soll, dann kan ich nur einen Spezialized Stumpjumper empfehlen. Gibt´s zwar häufig, ist aber auch einfach saugut zu fahren.


----------



## m.a.t. (27. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Storck Rebel ... aus der Region


Der war gut! Mittlerweile kommen sogar einige Stiletto-Gabeln nicht mehr aus Deutschland sonder aus China.  

Herr Doktor,
was Carbon betrifft taugt nur das Scale, der Rest der Hersteller übt da noch.  Bzgl. Alu würde ich einfach was bewährtes nehmen, Quantec, Principia oder so. Leicht, stabil, haltbar weil eloxiert, gute Geometrie und preiswert.
Richtig cool wärst du natürlich mit nem Klein Adroit oder Attitude von Anfang der 90er in sea&sky-Lackierung. Hast du sonst schon mal über Titan nachgedacht, z.B. von Nevi?  
Wieso suchst du eigentlich nen Hardtail? Was ist denn mit deinem Rotwild???
ciao, matthias


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Der war gut! Mittlerweile kommen sogar einige Stiletto-Gabeln nicht mehr aus Deutschland sonder aus China.


Daß die nicht hier produziert werden ist schon klar, aber zumindest ist der Firmensitz hier in die Nähe. Das hat evtl. Vorteile bei Reklamation etc.


----------



## laufand (27. Oktober 2006)

@Dr. Faust: Sollten bei Dir keine allergische Reaktionen bei Bikes aus "Pälzer Landen" auftreten, kannst Du Dir mal das Speed II SL von Endorfin anschauen. Ist in M zwar 1420g schwer und hat möglicherweise eine Semi-Integrierten Steuersatz (wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe), aber das ist mit Sicherheit kein Mainstream-Hardtail wie jenes, auf dem ich mir regelmäßig die Bandscheiben massieren (Diskopathie ist ein böses Wort  ) lasse... 

Ciao,

Andreas

PS: Da fällt mir gerade noch ein: Was macht eigentlich der Launch von "AWB-Racing-Team.de"???


----------



## blackbike__ (27. Oktober 2006)

dr. faust, du wirst doch nicht auf den mainstream-carbon-und-sonstiges gelumps-zug aufspringen, bäääh!

kauf dir was vernünftiges, vergiss die paar gramm, es gibt nur einen wirklich schönen hardtailrahmen:   rm-blizzard,   mein neid wäre dir gewiss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

@herr dr. faust : wenn sie das geld haben, warum nicht was richtig edles wie titan (merlin z.b.) ?
ansonsten könnte ich ihnen selbstverständlich das nicolai argon empfehlen, welches ich auch zu ner testfahrt zur verfügung stellen könnte ...

rein optisch gefällt mir cannondale, simplon gravity und storck rebel ...


----------



## lokalhorst (27. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Die Teams sollten wir erst anmelden, wenn fest steht, wie die Zusammensetzung ist. Also gaaaanz ruhig, Zeit ist ja bis zum 6.11., das müssen wir nun nicht wie einige andere Heisssporne überstürzen.
> Zur Zeit sind wir 11, d.h. einer würde aussen vor bleiben. Das wäre ja doof. Wenn sich noch einer meldet, dann machen wir halt 3 4er Teams auf. Damit hätte ich jetzt auch kein Problem. Das reicht auch so, um die Hanauer, IBCler und Hofheimer Quasselstrippen abzuziehen.



Wenn wir 3 4Teams aufmachen, wie wäre es mit RUW-Rund um Wiesbaden, denn das gibt es auch schon unter Rennrad-news.de. Das ist doch quasi Pflicht für die Wiesbadener, nicht wahr...
Welcher Heißsporn hat das denn bloß angemeldet?  Ich gehe mal auf Teammitgliedereinkaufstour ...

der Horst


----------



## KillerN (27. Oktober 2006)

@DrFaust Sie haben das Diplom, Rahmen zu zerstören ?  
Wie ist das denn passiert, ist der Rahmen auf nem Ast/Stein aufgeschlagen oder wie ? 

Ich würde mir ein Liteville bzw. Focus First Team anschauen (Das First ist das perfekte CC Fully und gar nicht mal so teuer) oder wenn das Geld im Keller gedruckt werden sollte, das Lapierre X Control 710. Das Bike trifft man sicherlich nicht überall an und ist echt hammer, dazu gibts auch ne BIKE-TV Folge (Ich glaube Folge 21)

Grüße
Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (27. Oktober 2006)

Bevor wir hier weiter wilde Vorschläge machen, wäre es sinnvoll, wenn der Doc mal sagt, was eigentlich die Rahmenbedingungen(haha) sind:
- wie wichtig ist dir das Gewicht
- was hast du dir so als Preisspanne gesetzt
- wie wichtig sind dir die richtigen Rahmenaufkleber (wegen Eisdiele)
- usw.
@blackbike, rm-blizzard hat auch was, das ist wahr.
@Killer, der Begriff 'CC-Fully' ist ganz klar ein Paradoxon!
ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. Oktober 2006)

Wow.
Das AWB Forum ist wirklich das Beste. Das mein ich jetzt sogar auf sachlicher Ebene ernst. In keinem anderen Forum ist es möglich eine Frage zu stellen, ohne dass sich die Schreiberlinge nur noch anpöbeln und völlig vom Thema wegdriften.
Vielen Dank für die vielen und vor allem guten Ratschläge!
Also, ich kann das Rotwild einfach nur nicht mehr sehen, das ist alles. Es stellt also keine Notwendigkeit dar, wäre aber schön.
Kriterium ist einfach: Leichter als mein altes. Der Rahmen wiegt mit Steuersatz immerhin stolze 1765 Gramm. Und Geld ist natürlich ein Thema, da fällt Titan aus, zumal das auch so schlecht günstig (Ebay) bekommt. Ich persönlich steh ja sehr auf die 2004, 05er RM Vertex TSC, aber die sind doch eher schwer neu zu bekommen.
Ans Storck hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht. Kona auch, nur sind die leider zu hässlich (=bunt) geworden.
Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich offen!


----------



## puremalt (27. Oktober 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Also, ich kann das Rotwild einfach nur nicht mehr sehen, das ist alles.



Warte doch bis die Blätter gefallen sind. Dann kann man auch Rotwild wieder besser erkennen.

Grüsse vom Kalauerkönig
und schnell weg (bevor ich das Forum doch noch in Verruf bringe)


----------



## m.a.t. (27. Oktober 2006)

Was is mit VOITL? Frag da mal den Babu, der fährt ja so ein Teil. Wird hier um die Ecke geschweisst, auch custom und der Preis ist halbwegs fair. Gewicht sollte zwischen 1400-1500gr mit Steuersatz sein.
ciao, matthias


----------



## laufand (28. Oktober 2006)

Heh, da fällt mir ja noch ein Hardtail ein (oder besser meiner besseren Hälfte):

Ein Fusion Slash SL sollte auch nicht so schwer sein... 
vorausgesetzt als Frankfurter hat man nichts gegen Bikes aus dem Kreis OF 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## homburger (28. Oktober 2006)

Also, wenn Du meine Meinung zu dem Thema auch in Betracht ziehen magst, dann sag ich dazu:
Scott Scale! Alles andere macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Understatement Faktor: Alles was aus Titan zusammengeschweißt wird. Litespeed, Marin, SEVEN!!! Die Preise sind aber eher was für Leute die sich in Frankfurt ´ne 200qm Wohnung kaufen.

Kult Faktor: Rocky! Aber Preis und Gewicht sind einfach lächerlich, sorry...

Vernunft Faktor: Alles was einen Namen trägt wie Schweißtec, Devilbike, oder sonstige einfallsreiche Labels mit Massenabnahme aus Taiwan. Aber das will doch keiner mehr über 25, oder?

Also, Scale. Keine Garantie das die nicht auch aus Taiwan kommen, aber die Entwickler leisten saubere Arbeit. 

Warte bis zum Frühjahr, dann kaufen wir zwei!


----------



## mischuwi (28. Oktober 2006)

@dr.faust:
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass wir dann irgendwann den gleichen Rahmen fahren, dann kannste dir ja auch mal die Neros anschauen. Der Preis ist zwar auch nicht ohne, aber chick sind se auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (29. Oktober 2006)

Kommen wir nun zu etwas völlig anderem:

Ich bin motiviert und hoffe neben der A***** diesen Winter noch unzählige Kilometer zusammen zu bekommen. Wie sieht also die Formation der neuen WP Teams aus? Die Eisbären sind da schon einen Schritt weiter. 
Was haltet ihr von regelmäßigen Touren? wie wärs Mittwoch Abends ab Hohemark? Intakte Beleuchtung voraus gesetzt!


----------



## blackbike__ (29. Oktober 2006)

ja, denke auch wir könnten langsam mal nägel mit köpfen machen, sonst nehmen uns die eisbären plötzlich nicht mehr ernst  
mmh, teams aufteilen ??? sollen wir einfach die zusammensetzung wie letztes jahr lassen und die paar "neuen" gesellen sich wie auch immer zu den beiden teams? andere variante: die vielfahrer tun sich zu einem team zusammen, machen richtig punkte und der rest (wozu ich mich in diesem falle zähle!) bildet team zwei und macht keine punkte (naja zumindest wenig punkte, ich habe den festen vorsatz diesen winter nicht ganz so verschnarcht zu sein wie letzten...)
was meint ihr???


----------



## m.a.t. (29. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal nen Vorschlag fÃ¼r die Teamaufstellung ausgehend vom letzten Jahr:

âAWB Team 1â: blackbike, Der Spanier, laufand, lokalhorst
âAWB Team 2â: AgentSmith, hardun, homburger, m.a.t.
âAWB Team 3â: Babu, Dr. Faust, mischuwi, puremalt

Was sagt ihr dazu?

ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. Oktober 2006)

Ja, packen wirs an und füllen noch den fünften auf!


----------



## puremalt (30. Oktober 2006)

Jepp, sattelt die Hühner. Und beim Mittwoch-Niteride wäre ich auch dabei. Frei nach dem alten Klassiker: Solang die Akkus halten. 
Hab mir auch schon Spikes bestellt (wen's interessiert: 69,90 der Satz Schwalbe Ice Spiker).


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich muß mich hier doch auch mal wieder zu Wort melden, in letzter Zeit bin ich zu oft fremgegangen  

Eure neuste Konkurenz sind die Taunusplauscher. Wir sind neu, kommen aber in ganz großen Schritten!
Den  Hanauern haben wir auch schon die Kriegserklärung zugeschickt. Fux und Kater sitzen auch Zuhause und zittern vor uns, wenn sie das auch nicht wahrhaben wollen! 
Wir kriegen Euch alle.......kommt nur her  

zum Mittwochsbiken: Das hat doch bisher immer stattgefunden? Nur die original AWBler haben sich in letzter Zeit rar gemacht. Was wirklich bedauert wurde, Ihr habt mir gefehlt. Die Startzeit war zuletzt immer um 17:00, wg. Lichtmangel. 
 Wg. der blöden Zeitumstellung wird das Licht jetzt wohl, zumindest für die nächsten 3-4 Monate, von anfang an benötigt werden, egal ob 17:00 oder 18:00 Uhr Startzeit

Ab Montag gehts rund:




Hier noch die Verhaltensregel wenn Ihr auf einen der Taunusplauscher trefft:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3122490&postcount=10


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fux und Kater sitzen auch Zuhause und zittern vor uns ...


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zum Mittwochsbiken: Das hat doch bisher immer stattgefunden? Nur die original AWBler haben sich in letzter Zeit rar gemacht. Was wirklich bedauert wurde, Ihr habt mir gefehlt. Die Startzeit war zuletzt immer um 17:00, wg. Lichtmangel.
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



die original awb-ler sind bisher im winter höchstens am wochenende zusammen gefahren.
17.00 uhr ist eben für die meisten nicht machbar und ab 18.00 uhr lohnt es sich halt schon ne ganze weile net mehr  

im nächsten frühjahr gehts wieder in voller gruppenstärke weiter, freu mich schon jetzt drauf.

vielleicht kriegen wir ja trotz diverser rivalitäten im wp mal ne tour am wochenende zusammen hin


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht kriegen wir ja trotz diverser rivalitäten im wp mal ne tour am wochenende zusammen hin



Aber sicher krigen wir das hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir kriegen Euch alle.......kommt nur her



Passt auf, dass ihr vor lauter plauschen überhaupt zum biken kommt. Wie ich schon sagte: mal sehen wer zuletzt lacht.

Spass beiseite: bitte hier posten, wenn wieder 'ne Mittwochstour stattfindet. Würde gerne dabeisein, wenn möglich.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte: mal sehen wer zuletzt lacht.



Wer am Schluß weiter vorne ist das steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier, hier gehts doch nur ums heißmachen


----------



## puremalt (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer am Schluß weiter vorne ist das steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier, hier gehts doch nur ums heißmachen



Nach deinem Benutzerbild zu urteilen hast du beim heißmachen schon einen gewaltigen Vorsprung. Praktisch für's Kippenanzünden, aber schlecht, wenn der Schnee unter einem vermatscht. Taunusplauscher, lauft ruhig heiss, wir werden euch ganz cool abservieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Nach deinem Benutzerbild zu urteilen hast du beim heißmachen schon einen gewaltigen Vorsprung. Praktisch für's Kippenanzünden, aber schlecht, wenn der Schnee unter einem vermatscht. Taunusplauscher, lauft ruhig heiss, wir werden euch ganz cool abservieren.


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Nach deinem Benutzerbild zu urteilen hast du beim heißmachen schon einen gewaltigen Vorsprung. Praktisch für's Kippenanzünden, aber schlecht, wenn der Schnee unter einem vermatscht. Taunusplauscher, lauft ruhig heiss, wir werden euch ganz cool abservieren.



Und wenn ihr gaaanz lieb seid, tauen wir euch nach dem Winter auch wieder auf!


----------



## puremalt (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr gaaanz lieb seid, tauen wir euch nach dem Winter auch wieder auf!



Soll ich mir das so vorstellen? Ich hoffe, ihr seid nicht dermassen nachtragend, wenn ihr uns im WP nachhinkt (wenn auch mit warmen Füssen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Soll ich mir das so vorstellen?



Vielen Dank, für die Illustration meines Textes!   



Nein, natürlich nicht! So kopflos könnte ich nach dem wp ja gar nicht mehr mit euch fahren...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, für die Illustration meines Textes!
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, natürlich nicht! So kopflos könnte ich nach dem wp ja gar nicht mehr mit euch fahren...




Nur um die Grafik nochmal klarzustellen. Wir ham den Flammenwerfen!


----------



## puremalt (30. Oktober 2006)

Apropos heissmachen und warme Füsse. Wenn ich mir dein Avatar anschaue, Arachne, ist es fast noch heisser als von Luca. Sind das die Bike-Schuhe deiner Wahl? Speziell für den Winter mit Fangeisen am Absatz? Wabenstruktur für bessere Reissfestigkeit bei Stürzen? Und natürlich ausreichend Abstrahlfläche für die Hitze der Taunusplauscher? Wow, ich glaube, wir haben doch keine Chance. Wo ist mein Handtuch?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Besser Späte Einsicht als gar keine!


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Apropos heissmachen und warme Füsse. Wenn ich mir dein Avatar anschaue, Arachne, ist es fast noch heisser als von Luca. Sind das die Bike-Schuhe deiner Wahl? Speziell für den Winter mit Fangeisen am Absatz? Wabenstruktur für bessere Reissfestigkeit bei Stürzen? Und natürlich ausreichend Abstrahlfläche für die Hitze der Taunusplauscher? Wow, ich glaube, wir haben doch keine Chance. Wo ist mein Handtuch?



Gut, hätten wir das geklärt!  Das Bein und der Schuh passen nämlich genauso zu mir, wie das lydische Mädchen!


----------



## puremalt (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Bein und der Schuh passen nämlich genauso zu mir, wie das lydische Mädchen!



Wir hängen doch alle im Netz.

Plauschmodus aus (sonst werd ich noch aus diesem Fred geschmissen )


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Wir hängen doch alle im Netz.
> 
> Plauschmodus aus (sonst werd ich noch aus diesem Fred geschmissen )



RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR........., fast hätte ich`s geschafft...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fux und Kater sitzen auch Zuhause und zittern vor uns, wenn sie das auch nicht wahrhaben wollen!


----------



## Stump1967 (1. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hier mal nen Vorschlag für die Teamaufstellung ausgehend vom letzten Jahr:
> 
> AWB Team 1: blackbike, Der Spanier, laufand, lokalhorst
> AWB Team 2: AgentSmith, hardun, homburger, m.a.t.
> ...



Ich würde auch wieder mitmachen. Ist denn noch ein Platz frei??

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## puremalt (1. November 2006)

Hey M.A.T., Teamcheffe,
von meiner Seite ist die Teameinteilung OK. 
Und Stump1967 hat die freie Auswahl. Ist ja überall noch ein kuscheliges Plätzchen frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (1. November 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hey M.A.T., Teamcheffe,
> von meiner Seite ist die Teameinteilung OK.
> Und Stump1967 hat die freie Auswahl. Ist ja überall noch ein kuscheliges Plätzchen frei.



Na dann fange ich doch an von oben aufzufüllen  

Team 1, wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt bin ich bei Euch dabei.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (1. November 2006)

AWB Team 2 habe ich jetzt gegründet. In den anderen Teams muss sich dann bitte auch mal einer dazu aufraffen 
ciao, matthias


----------



## puremalt (1. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> AWB Team 2 habe ich jetzt gegründet. In den anderen Teams muss sich dann bitte auch mal einer dazu aufraffen
> ciao, matthias



Hi,
würd ich ja gern tun, aber wie? Ich find nirgends einen Team-Anmelde-Schalter und auch keine Anleitung auf der WP-Seite.


----------



## puremalt (1. November 2006)

Heureka, ich hab's gefunden.

AWB Team 3 ist am Start

Ein Raunen geht durch die Menge. Heulen und Zähneklappern überall.

Keine Sorge Leute, Dabeisein ist alles.


----------



## blackbike__ (1. November 2006)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Na dann fange ich doch an von oben aufzufüllen
> 
> Team 1, wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt bin ich bei Euch dabei.
> 
> ...


 
na dann: herzlichst willkommen im team 1, schön, dass wir komplett sind


----------



## Babu (1. November 2006)

trag mich dann mal bei team 3 ein


----------



## laufand (1. November 2006)

So, 

das AWB Team 1 ist auch gegründet!!!

jetzt kanns losgehen    

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## lokalhorst (1. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hier mal nen Vorschlag für die Teamaufstellung ausgehend vom letzten Jahr:
> 
> AWB Team 1: blackbike, Der Spanier, laufand, lokalhorst
> AWB Team 2: AgentSmith, hardun, homburger, m.a.t.
> ...



Sehr gut! Cheffe bitte nimm mich auf, dann kann ich auch nächstes WoEn schon den Rüsslcross mit eintragen!

Ey der Horst


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. November 2006)

Bin dabei. Mach mich schon arm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (1. November 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Cheffe bitte nimm mich auf, dann kann ich auch nächstes WoEn schon den Rüsslcross mit eintragen!
> 
> Ey der Horst



Schon erledigt 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## mischuwi (1. November 2006)

bin dabei


----------



## andy1 (1. November 2006)

da gibts ja noch andere Winterpokal-Teams ausser AWB-irgendwas 

z.B. die *Feldbergkriecher

*da sind noch 2 Plätze frei...

hier auch was zum Nachlesen aus dem Winterpokal-Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=247281

das Team:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/250


----------



## puremalt (2. November 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Cheffe bitte nimm mich auf, dann kann ich auch nächstes WoEn schon den Rüsslcross mit eintragen!
> 
> Ey der Horst



Rüsslcross? Was'n das? Klingt nach Olifantensurfen ala Legolas


----------



## Der Spanier (2. November 2006)

Servus!

Teamcheff von AWB1, kannst du mich in deinem Team einladen????

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## puremalt (2. November 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Mach mich schon arm...




Und, worauf fiel die Wahl? Welche Rakete (besser wohl Schneekanone) wird jetzt demnächst an uns vorbeischiessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. November 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Rüsslcross? Was'n das? Klingt nach Olifantensurfen ala Legolas



http://www.ruesselcross.de


----------



## laufand (2. November 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Teamcheff von AWB1, kannst du mich in deinem Team einladen????
> 
> ...



Hallo Ruben,

Du musst Dich einfach beim Team 1 anmelden und dann kann ich Dich bestätigen


----------



## Der Spanier (2. November 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Hallo Ruben,
> 
> Du musst Dich einfach beim Team 1 anmelden und dann kann ich Dich bestätigen




Oh Danke!  Ich habe mich schon angemeldet

Wann fängt das an? Wann soll ich wieder Bären jagen????  

Gruss

RUben


----------



## laufand (2. November 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:


> Oh Danke!  Ich habe mich schon angemeldet
> 
> Wann fängt das an? Wann soll ich wieder Bären jagen????
> 
> ...



Hallo Ruben,

bist schon bestätigt. Das AWB Team 1 ist somit komplett    

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:


> Oh Danke!  Ich habe mich schon angemeldet
> 
> Wann fängt das an? Wann soll ich wieder Bären jagen????
> 
> ...



Ab kommenden Montag, 6.11. (Ist die Bärenjagdsaison nicht ganzjährig?!)


----------



## puremalt (2. November 2006)

Beitrag gelöscht.

@ mich selbst: Einfach mal Fresse halten.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Beitrag gelöscht.
> 
> @ mich selbst: Einfach mal Fresse halten.



Mist, hab` ich verpaßt.  Erzähl doch nochmal!


----------



## puremalt (2. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mist, hab` ich verpaßt.  Erzähl doch nochmal!



Nä, solange die Altersweisheit noch über die schleichende Senilität obsiegt, kriegste mich nicht dazu. Frag später nochmal, wenn ich in die Kategorie "Fitnessbiker" falle.
War eh nur "Hauptsache Luft zwischen den Zähnen", was meine Freundin und ich übrigens auch als "Höhenmeter produzieren" bezeichnen. Aber das ist 'ne andere Geschichte. Uups, ich plausche schon wieder, nix wie weg.


----------



## m.a.t. (4. November 2006)

Kurzer Hinweis: Morgen ist das Critical Mass Treffen um 14:00 vor dem Opernplatz. Habs eben im Singlespeedforum gelesen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## KillerN (4. November 2006)

DrFaust sucht doch ein Bike, eben habe ich das perfekte Modell gefunden

KLICK HIER

Für den nächsten Eppstein Marathon sollter er dann gut gerüstet sein und die 19% Steigung locker hinten raus fliegen vor lauter Schubkraft.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (5. November 2006)

@snugharbor: Das ist super. Willkommen in Team2, dem besten Team der Welt.
Jetzt muss sich noch AgentSmith anmelden, dann sind wir vollzählig und bereit 
Schönen Sonntag, geniesst nochmal die Ruhe 
matthias


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> ..., dem besten Team der Welt.





 

 ...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2006)




----------



## andy1 (5. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Kurzer Hinweis: Morgen ist das Critical Mass Treffen um 14:00 vor dem Opernplatz. Habs eben im Singlespeedforum gelesen.
> ciao, matthias



Ich war aufm Weg hin, dann ist mir die Kette gerissen... 

nix Kettennieter, also Pech gehabt, musste mich von meinem Schatzi abholen lassen


----------



## sipemue (6. November 2006)

Servus zusammen,

kurze Anfrage:
Gibt es auch hier Interessenten für Night-Ride-Touren mit start 20:00 Uhr an der HohenMark? 
18 Uhr ist leider meist viel zu früh für mich. Und mit dem Auto zum Biken (nach der Arbeit) zu fahren geht mir irgendwie gegen den Strich ... würde also gegen 18.45 Uhr in Karben starten, ca. 19.30 Uhr an der Saalburg vorbei fahren und dann eben kurz vor 20 Uhr an der HohenMark sein - Zwischenstopps zum "Einsammeln" wären somit auch möglich.

Achja: Stelle mir so Touren ab HohenMark von ca. 2-3 Std. bei einem für die Allgemeinheit liegenden 'mittleren' Tempo vor.

Sportliche Grüße,
Simon


----------



## puremalt (6. November 2006)

Prinzipiell wär ich dienstags bis donnerstags bei sowas dabei. Zeit ist dann auch egal, dunkel ist's eh. Anreise wäre allerdings mit Auto. Mein 3,4er Akku hält nur ca. 2,5 h. Müsste also eventuell unterwegs aussteigen.

Und bitte: in diesem Fred ist das A-Wort trotz des Fred-Titels verpönt. Sprich es nicht aus, sonst müssen alle Überstunden machen und fallen beim WP zurück........merde, jetzt geb ich auch noch Tipps. Duck und weg.


----------



## sipemue (6. November 2006)

jmd Lust am Mittwoch (6.11.) von der HohenMark um 20Uhr zu starten?
Dauer eben so 2-3 Std bei mittlerem Speed.
Ich selbst würde in Karben gegen 18.45 starten ... falls also jmd zwischendrin aufspringen möchte, nur zu.


----------



## puremalt (7. November 2006)

Hallo Team 3
vega970, ein Kolleesch von mir aus dem Saarland, ist zu unserem Team gestossen. Heisset ihn willkommen.
Damit sind wir komplett. Allezdann, gehn wir noch mal alle kurz auf's Klo und dann reiten wir los. Lasst uns die ganzen Schnellstarter und Pulververschiesser in Grund und Boden fahren


----------



## KillerN (7. November 2006)

Habt ihr schon aufgegeben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (8. November 2006)

Ich bin froh mich im AWB (nach der A***** Radler)-Bereich zu bewegen. Ich hätte überhaupt keinen Bock, mich auch noch velozipedal mit Hartz 4 Kandidaten zu umgeben, die, sagen wir mal im Winter Zeit genug hätten, sich locker vier bis fünf Stunden täglich mit Müßiggang zu befassen.
Ein Loblied auf die A und das Kapital (sei es ökonomisch, inkorporiertes Kulturkapital oder von mir aus auch soziales oder symbolisches)!
Bisschen Häme darf/muss schon sein.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. November 2006)

sipemue schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> kurze Anfrage:
> Gibt es auch hier Interessenten für Night-Ride-Touren mit start 20:00 Uhr an der HohenMark?
> ...



ups, nicht schlecht. da wäre ich ja schon beim ankommen kaputt  

wenn ich mir deine signatur anschaue wird auch alles klar. drücke dir die daumen das du ordentlich mitfahrer findest. 

ich fahre heute (mi. 8.11) lieber schon mittags ne gemütliche runde.


----------



## puremalt (8. November 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon aufgegeben ?



Beharrlichkeit ist das Stichwort. Urlaub nehmen, um sich einen Vorsprung zu erarbeiten zeugt nicht gerade von viel Vertrauen auf das eigene Durchhaltevermögen  
Mein Motto: Lieber langsam, aber stetig.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

Der Killer is doch einer von den Eisbären? 
Weis der nicht das die Jagdsaison eröffnet ist und er sich mal lieber verstecken soll! Da sind die Taunusplauscher doch schon ne ganz andere Fraktion. Wann wollen AWBler eigentlich anfangen Punkte einzufahren?  
@Homburger: Bei der Gelegenheit wollt ich Dir auch nochmal für den schönen Abend danken!


----------



## m.a.t. (8. November 2006)

@Frühzünder: Habt ihr schonmal bei nem Rennen über 200km gesehen, dass  da einer der frühen Ausreisversuche, die nur für die Kamera inszeniert werden, erfolgreich ist? Die meisten von denen sehen das Ziel nie. Also erstmal locker im Windschatten einrollen. 
Häufigkeit vor Umfang vor Intensität - wir haben November. Ernst wirds erst wieder im April.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> @Frühzünder: Habt ihr schonmal bei nem Rennen über 200km gesehen, dass  da einer der frühen Ausreisversuche, die nur für die Kamera inszeniert werden, erfolgreich ist? Die meisten von denen sehen das Ziel nie. Also erstmal locker im Windschatten einrollen.
> Häufigkeit vor Umfang vor Intensität - wir haben November. Ernst wirds erst wieder im April.
> ciao, matthias



wettermäßig kann es erstmal nur schlimmer werden. Deshalb lieber jetzt schon mal Gas geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (8. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wettermäßig kann es erstmal nur schlimmer werden. Deshalb lieber jetzt schon mal Gas geben!



Genau das mein ich mit Durchhaltevermögen. Von wegen Winterpokal. Sobald es nasskalt wird, tritt bei so manchem der Winterschlaf bzw. die Insektenstarre ein.  
Noch'n Motto: es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter. Durchfahren ist angesagt.


----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> @Frühzünder: Habt ihr schonmal bei nem Rennen über 200km gesehen, dass  da einer der frühen Ausreisversuche, die nur für die Kamera inszeniert werden, erfolgreich ist? Die meisten von denen sehen das Ziel nie. Also erstmal locker im Windschatten einrollen.
> Häufigkeit vor Umfang vor Intensität - wir haben November. Ernst wirds erst wieder im April.
> ciao, matthias



Mir Taunusplauscher mache ja im Januar kollektiv Urlaub, deshalb müsse mir vorher schon punkte.

























































mir bringe Euch dann abber was schönes mit von dene 3 Woche Trainingslager auf Malle.........................






Viele Punkte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nächstes mal erzählst Du uns die "opladener Bahnhofsbiker !" würden den Pokal erringen. Durch ihre Beharrlichkeit der Bikeverweigerung sind die auf Platz 221 oder so


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> @Frühzünder: Habt ihr schonmal bei nem Rennen über 200km gesehen,....
> 
> ciao, matthias



Die 200 Km haben wir schon lange im Sack und des obwohl ich mich eurem Leistungsstand bisher angepasst hab! Hab das aber nur der Fairness halber getan. Damit ist jetzt aber auch Schluß, ab heute Nachmittag gibts auch für mich Punkte, sonst wird mir die ganze Sache am Ende noch zu langweilig


----------



## m.a.t. (8. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mich eurem Leistungsstand bisher angepasst


Ok, ihr postet schneller als wir  , aber sonst fällt mir jetzt nix ein ... 
ciao matthias, der schon letztes Jahr nicht damit durchgekommen ist, dass es fürs Posten WP-Punkte gibt.


----------



## m.a.t. (8. November 2006)

Trainingslager im Januar auf Malle? Seh ich schon vor meinem geistigen Auge: Bei jeder Quasselstrippe sind dann 20 Einträge 'Alternativsport' Bemerkung 'Schneemann/frau bauen'.
ciao, matthias


----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Trainingslager im Januar auf Malle? Seh ich schon vor meinem geistigen Auge: Bei jeder Quasselstrippe sind dann 20 Einträge 'Alternativsport' Bemerkung 'Schneemann/frau bauen'.
> ciao, matthias



Wieviele von dene XTR umwerfer hast de denn noch???


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. November 2006)

Pöbelei! Virtueller Schw***vergleich! Bambule!
So, mal was konstruktives:
Da ich ja zum einen Freund des naturwissenschaftlichen Arbeitens und zum anderen der Pedanterie bin, stellt mich der Winterpokal vor logistische, aber auch ethische Probleme.
1.) Wie steht es um mehrere Einzelzeiten pro Tag?
Konkretes Beispiel:
A*****s-Anfahrt 34 min. Nachmittagstour 2h 27min.
Einzeln eingetragen gibts 4 Punkte + 21 Punkte. Summiert aber 26.
Das Regelwerk ist diesbezüglich eigentlich eindeutig, aber wie handhabt ihr das wirklich?
2.) Woran ermittelt ihr die Zeit? Zählt brutto oder netto?
Konkretes Beispiel:
Mein Tacho stoppt die reine Bewegungszeit, als auch die Gesamtzeit. Das gibt mit Ampeln, Idioten und Pannen doch oft mal einen mehrminütigen Unterschied?
3.) Zählt Geschlechtsverkehr, wenn ich dabei mittels Pulsuhr meinen Puls überwache?
4.) Sind wir uns einig, dass bewusstes langsamer fahren, um noch einen Punkt rauszuholen völligst unmoralisch ist?
Konkretes Beispiel:
Ich kann auch zehn Minuten länger auf die A fahren, schwitze dann aber nicht mal. Gäbe einen Extra-Mogel-Punkt.
Dass Briten menschliches Erbgut in eine Kuheizelle einpflanzen wollen, bereitet mir übrigens weniger Kopfzerbrechen. Dazu aber an anderer Stelle mehr.
Kuss und Gruß,
der Faust


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> 1.) Wie steht es um mehrere Einzelzeiten pro Tag?
> Konkretes Beispiel:
> A*****s-Anfahrt 34 min. Nachmittagstour 2h 27min.
> Einzeln eingetragen gibts 4 Punkte + 21 Punkte. Summiert aber 26.
> ...



zu 1) addieren ist erlaubt und somit nicht verwerflich. ich für meinen teil addiere nur die fahrzeiten zur a*****
zu 2) zeit zählt netto. kauf dir nen gescheiten tacho, können fast alle tachos
zu 3 ) nur wenn du oben bist und action machst ...  
zu 4 ) das allerletzte


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> zu 3 ) nur wenn du oben bist und action machst ...



   Wieso wird das erst jetzt gesagt?


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso wird das erst jetzt gesagt?



gilt ja aach net für daunusplauscher und aach net für eisbären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> zu 1) addieren ist erlaubt und somit nicht verwerflich. ich für meinen teil addiere nur die fahrzeiten zur a*****
> zu 2) zeit zählt netto. kauf dir nen gescheiten tacho, können fast alle tachos
> zu 3 ) nur wenn du oben bist und action machst ...
> zu 4 ) das allerletzte




Hi Wissenderfux,
danke für den schnellen Post,
aber zu Punkt eins möchte ich das Rgelwerk zitieren :"Wie wird das bewertet? Die Diziplinen sollten unmittelbar hintereinander stattfinden. Beachte die Mindestzeit für jede Disziplin." Also nix mit addieren, Überhänge verfallen demnach.
Zu Punkt 2: Nichts gegen meinen Tacho! Außerdem kann er ja beides.


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. November 2006)

Ich kaufe und ergänze ein "e".


----------



## puremalt (8. November 2006)

Mein Senf:

zu 1) Die Regeln sind eindeutig, wenn auch nicht nachzuvollziehen. Trotzdem, ich will reinen Gewissens bleiben (*Heiligenscheinputz*) und runde entweder ab, oder häng noch 'ne kurze Schleife dran, um die 15 min voll zu machen.

zu 2) wen kümmern rote Ampeln? Nä, im Ernst, ich halte es mit kurzen Stopps so: nix Puls runter --> bretto, sonst nutto.

zu 3) hier sind natürlich die meisten Punkte möglich. Aber generell die Viertelstunden voll machen wird u.U. schwierig.
Auch hier die Frage nach brutto und netto. Und gilt auch Vorspiel? 

zu 4) unter Puls 130 zählt nix. Die Luftpumpen sollen besser mit Hausfrauen walken gehen.

Zu Genkühen: die Briten haben doch eh eine lange Tradition im Erzeugen von Schimären. Wie sonst ist Prinz Charles zu erklären? (ups, reimt sich sogar).

Letzte Bemerkung: erstaunlich, wie unser Fred plötzlich überschwemmt wird vom Gegner, kaum dass hier mal einer auf dicke Hose macht.
Mein Vorbild bleibt weiterhin: Schumi im letzten Rennen.


----------



## m.a.t. (8. November 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> 1.) Wie steht es um mehrere Einzelzeiten pro Tag?


4 Punkte + 21 Punkte


Dr. Faust schrieb:


> 2.) Woran ermittelt ihr die Zeit?


netto. Du darfst einfach nicht mehr anhalten, geht im Stadtverkehr auch schneller.


Dr. Faust schrieb:


> 3.) Zählt Geschlechtsverkehr, wenn ich dabei mittels Pulsuhr meinen Puls überwache?


Was sagt deine Freundin zu diesem Fetisch? Wie hoch ist dein Max-Puls 'dabei'?


Dr. Faust schrieb:


> 4.) Sind wir uns einig, dass bewusstes langsamer fahren, um noch einen Punkt rauszuholen völligst unmoralisch ist?


Was ist an ner Rekom-Einheit unmoralisch. Und ansonsten gilt auch hier wieder 'all is fair in love an wp', denn der WP hat ja auch gar nix mit Trainingssteuerung zu tun.
"Moral ist, wenn man moralisch ist" fällt mir noch ein.



Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Kuss


Falscher Adressatenkreis

ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> 4 Punkte + 21 Punkte
> netto. Du darfst einfach nicht mehr anhalten, geht im Stadtverkehr auch schneller.
> Was sagt deine Freundin zu diesem Fetisch? Wie hoch ist dein Max-Puls 'dabei'?
> Was ist an ner Rekom-Einheit unmoralisch. Und ansonsten gilt auch hier wieder 'all is fair in love an wp', denn der WP hat ja auch gar nix mit Trainingssteuerung zu tun.
> ...



Also,
ich bin ja zwar auch generell, aber besonders im Stadtverkehr ein Vorbild. Sonst könnte ich ja auch mein ständiges Autos bespucken und wild mit diversen Mittelfingern rumfuchteln kaum rechtfertigen! Vorspiel zählt definitiv nicht, bin ja kein Mädchen. Creme drauf und ab, unter 150er Puls geht nicht mal Nudeln kochen und meine Freundin mags, ja. Ich hatte übrigens noch nie 200 Puls. Einmal, auf dem Weg zur Hohemark, bin aber bis auf zwei, drei Schläge dran gewesen.
Vorhin habe ich meiner Rundfahrt sogar während der Pause das Rad auf den Kopf gestellt und mit dem Fuß das Vorderrad angestupst, um auf Zeit zu kommen. Trotzdem haben die letzten 4.55 Minuten gefehlt. Aber wer wird denn schon jetzt verbissen sein wollen.
Gruß und Kuss!


----------



## KillerN (8. November 2006)

<<<<<<<<<< Gibt das Extra Punkte wenn man so toll trifft ?  

Den Spruch: "Creme drauf und ab" finde ich besonders gut


----------



## homburger (8. November 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Gibt das Extra Punkte wenn man so toll trifft ?




...Hauptsache Du wäscht Dir hinterher Dein Gesicht.


----------



## homburger (8. November 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon aufgegeben ?






**** NEW*** Coming next spring: Techniktraining mit den Eisbären **** NEW***


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

homburger schrieb:


> **** NEW*** Coming next spring: Techniktraining mit den Eisbären **** NEW***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (8. November 2006)

homburger schrieb:


> ...Hauptsache Du wäscht Dir hinterher Dein Gesicht.



haha, sacht der Richtige, der die Taunustrails Mädschenrunde fährt.


----------



## m.a.t. (8. November 2006)

Gaaanz vorsichtig lieber Jungbär.  Wenn ich mal so überlege, kann ich mich nur an den Loti  von euch Eisbären erinnern, den man mal auf echten Männerstrecken gesehen hat. Wo war der Rest der Trainingsweltmeister in Frammersbach, Wombach usw. wos drauf ankam?
Der WP ist nur virtuell, das kann jeder. Reale A***tritte tun aber halt nunmal weh.

So, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal was konstruktives beitragen  : Hat jemand von euch Lust, am Freitag Abend nen Nightride (2-3h) rund um Enkheim, den Maintaler, Hanauer und evtl. Vilbeler Stadtwald zu drehen. So trailig wie möglich. Die Runde macht Nachts noch mehr Spass als tagsüber.

ciao, matthias


----------



## homburger (9. November 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> haha, sacht der Richtige, der die Taunustrails Mädschenrunde fährt.



Komm Jens bitte, gib Dir mal etwas mehr Mühe bei Deinen verbalen Atacken.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

homburger schrieb:


> **** NEW*** Coming next spring: Techniktraining mit den Eisbären **** NEW***




............


----------



## Der Spanier (9. November 2006)

Servus AWBler und Ehrfeinde der AWBler,

Ich habe schon meine erste Punkte für Team 1 eingetragen. Schade, dass ich in den nächsten Wochen fast nur Laufeneinheiten absolvieren kann, denn der Schaltauge hat bei letzter Tour seinen Geist aufgegeben. Da Galizien eine Art isolierte Welt ist, muss ich noch nach Madrid fahren und den blöden Teil kaufen, erst am Ende November. Einige Leute haben mir gesagt, es dauert weniger im Netz in Deutschland bestellen und liefern lassen als in einem Laden einen Teil bestellen, den sie nicht haben und aus Madrid bzw. Barcelona nachbestellen müssen. Großer Lob für die deutschen Onlineladen  

Das ist wirklich ärgerlich, denn wir haben in NW Spanien Xtrem gutes Wetter, Temperatur rund 20º und sonnig, während es im Rest des Landes ohne Ende regnet. Bei meinen Laufeneinheiten rund um Stadthafen hatte ich richtig Sommergefühl. 

Heute gibt es auch Arzt. Mein Knie muss wieder untersucht werden. Mal sehen was sie sagen, aber ich hoffe das mein Meniskus nicht operiert werden muss. Sonst konnte mein rechten Bein einfach abschneiden lassen und durch eine Cyberbein s aus Kohlenfasser/ Titanium ersetzen  So konnte ich bestimmt wichtiges Gewicht sparen.

Gruß

Ruben


----------



## vega970 (11. November 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hallo Team 3
> vega970, ein Kolleesch von mir aus dem Saarland, ist zu unserem Team gestossen. Heisset ihn willkommen.
> Damit sind wir komplett. Allezdann, gehn wir noch mal alle kurz auf's Klo und dann reiten wir los. Lasst uns die ganzen Schnellstarter und Pulververschiesser in Grund und Boden fahren



Hallo Team 3,

ich bin de Kolleesch aus dem Saarland, werde mich bemühen dass Team 3 am Ende vom WP Nr. 1 ist von den AWB Teams. 
Da beim WP die Zeit zählt und nicht die Geschwindigkeit werde ich ein paar Punkte einfahren. 

Grüße aus dem Saarland
Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (12. November 2006)

Ihr wart ja heute auch alle fleissig.  Die Punkte haben wir uns echt hart verdienen müssen.
Ich habs heute echt bereut, kaum war ich am weitesten von zuhause weg, da ging die Welt unter. Ohne WP würden mich an solchen Tagen keine 10 Pferde nach draussen bekommen. Jetzt gibts erstmal leckere Burger und 
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

In Ebay verkauft einer seinen Rotwild RCC03 Rahmen, der hat ja jetzt auch lang genug unterm Bett gelegen, gell Steffen!?


----------



## Dr. Faust (14. November 2006)

Sind doch saugute Fotos, oder? Vielleicht biete ich selbst drauf, weil er mir so gut gefällt... Bin mal gespannt, was da rauskommt.
Bald kommt auch noch ein RCC 06 dazu. Nun ja.
Einer Lust am Freitag Mittag eine Runde zu drehen (ohne Dunkelheitskontakt)?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Sind doch saugute Fotos, oder? Vielleicht biete ich selbst drauf, weil er mir so gut gefällt... Bin mal gespannt, was da rauskommt.
> Bald kommt auch noch ein RCC 06 dazu. Nun ja.
> Einer Lust am Freitag Mittag eine Runde zu drehen (ohne Dunkelheitskontakt)?



Die Fotos sind wirklich gut, das endet bestimmt bei nem guten Preis.
Freitag wäre ich evtl. dabei. Wann solls denn losgehen?


----------



## m.a.t. (14. November 2006)

Morgen treffen sich Sven und ich zum AWB-Nightride rund um Enkheim und Maintal. Weitere AWBer, Wölfe, Bären sowie anderes Getier können natürlich auch gerne mitfahren.
ciao bis morgen, matthias


----------



## Stump1967 (15. November 2006)

Hallo,

wie wär es mit einer AWB weekend tour. Auch wenn es dann kein AWB ist.  

Wer hätte denn am Sonntag Zeit ein paar Punkte zu sammeln?

Also bis dann.

Jens


----------



## puremalt (15. November 2006)

Niteride wär prima (hab ich bisher auch immer auf dem Rückweg von der A***** gemacht), nur funzt seit Montag mein Bleigelakku-Ladegerät nicht mehr  Hat immerhin 10x Laden gehalten. Kann man nix sagen, oder?

Versuch mir jetzt 'nen Li-Ion zu bauen, ist aber frühestens in 2 Wochen fertig. Bis dahin: für mich nur Punkte im Hellen oder drinnen und alle anderen sollten während der Bauphase besser aus Sicherheitsgründen OF-Bieber weiträumig umfahren (wenn sie das nicht eh generell so machen).

@Team 2: Habt ihr gesehen, dass ihr 2 Anwärter auf Mitgliedschaft habt?


----------



## sipemue (16. November 2006)

Jmd Lust heute abend so für 2-4 Std. durch den Taunus zu radeln? Tempo = mittel. Start an HoheMark wäre für mich jedoch erst so ab 20 Uhr möglich ...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## m.a.t. (16. November 2006)

Werter Herr Stump1967,

von Oktober bis März ist hier immer eine gewisse Winterstarre im Thread . Mit so offenen Fragen weckst du da keinen auf. Benenn da lieber gleich Ort, Zeit, Route, WP-Punkte und mach nen LMB-Eintrag. Ein lauter Kampfschrei kann zusätzlich auch nicht schaden. 
Bei irgendeiner sonntäglichen Runde wär ich dabei!


Stump1967 schrieb:


> wie wär es mit einer AWB weekend tour. Auch wenn es dann kein AWB ist.



@puremalt: Wir sind mit T.J. jetzt vollzählig und gleich erstmals unter den Top 100 Passend dazu haben Sven und ich gestern abend die Witterung von Bären und Wölfen in ihrem Revier aufgenommen, hat ein bisschen nach Angstschweiss gerochen.

@sipemue: Nö. Heut abend gibts Freibier bei Microsoft. Muss ich nicht lang nachdenken.

ciao, matthias


----------



## puremalt (16. November 2006)

Hey Team 2, gut eingekauft. Was ein Sprung. Top100  
Team 3 wird euch auf den Fersen bleiben. 
Wie schon erwähnt: Die AWBs gehen stetig voran. Plauscher wir kommen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. November 2006)

> Plauscher wir kommen




   wohin denn???


----------



## puremalt (16. November 2006)

Hab ich mir gedacht, dass die Plauscher drauf anspringen.    
Belauert ruhig weiter Ehrfeindes-Fred, damit ihr auch früh genug merkt, wohin der Hase läuft (bzw. für andere Teams gesprochen: der Fuchs humpelt, die Spinne kriecht, der Wolf hinkt, der Bär stampft).
Aber keine Panik, es liegt nicht mal Schnee. Wir lassen euch noch einige Zeit den Vortritt.


----------



## Arachne (16. November 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gedacht, dass die Plauscher drauf anspringen.
> Belauert ruhig weiter Ehrfeindes-Fred, damit ihr auch früh genug merkt, wohin der Hase läuft (bzw. für andere Teams gesprochen: der Fuchs humpelt, die Spinne kriecht, der Wolf hinkt, der Bär stampft).
> Aber keine Panik, es liegt nicht mal Schnee. Wir lassen euch noch einige Zeit den Vortritt.



Macht das mal! Später werde ich Dich daran erinnern, dass Fahrten mit dem Schneemobil nicht zählen...


----------



## arkonis (16. November 2006)

pfff


----------



## puremalt (16. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Macht das mal! Später werde ich Dich daran erinnern, dass Fahrten mit dem Schneemobil nicht zählen...



Schei$$e, und ich hab mir schon eins als Geheimwaffe bestellt.


----------



## Arachne (16. November 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Schei$$e, und ich hab mir schon eins als Geheimwaffe bestellt.



 duck und schnell wieder zurück in den Plauscherfred...


----------



## laufand (21. November 2006)

Liebe AWB-Teamler!!!

Habt Ihr für den 1. Advent schon was vor??? Wir wäre es mal mit einem gemeinsamen Punktesammeln???

Wir wollten Euch zu einer gemütlichen Tour rund um Wiesbaden einladen. 
Start wäre in Wiesbaden/Europaviertel um die Mittagszeit. 

Die Tour ist extra langsam, langsam, langsam und total leicht, so dass ganz besonders auch die Freundinnen der AWB-Recken eingeladen sind. 

Das Beste kommt zum Schluss: Danach gibt's leckeren Glühwein zum Aufwärmen.  

Na, wer ist dabei???

Liebe Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## puremalt (21. November 2006)

Schöne Idee, ich kann aber leider nicht dabeisein. Bin dann im Saarland. Wünsch euch viel Spass, viele Punkte und leckeres Aufwärmen danach.


----------



## lokalhorst (21. November 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Liebe AWB-Teamler!!!
> 
> Habt Ihr für den 1. Advent schon was vor??? Wir wäre es mal mit einem gemeinsamen Punktesammeln???
> 
> ...



Ach man da ist doch Nikolaus Duathlon! Sonst wäre ich gerne mit gekommen, genauso wie heute abend bei der AWB Runde, leider hat mein Arbeitsplan nicht mitgemacht.

Gruß
c.a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (21. November 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Habt Ihr für den 1. Advent schon was vor??? ...



wird bei mir auch nix  aber so langsam bräuchte ich mal wieder ne runde im taunus.....


----------



## homburger (21. November 2006)

Aber ich!


----------



## snugharbor (21. November 2006)

Und ich!

Liebe Grüße

Vivi


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Liebe AWB-Teamler!!!
> 
> Habt Ihr für den 1. Advent schon was vor??? Wir wäre es mal mit einem gemeinsamen Punktesammeln???
> 
> ...



Schade, da komme ich erst abends aus La Palma wieder.


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2006)

snugharbor schrieb:


> Und ich!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Vivi



herzlich willkommen im forum und glückwunsch zum 1. gelungenen posting   

schöne idee mit der tour. würde gerne mitkommen um die konkurrenz etwas im auge zu behalten.
leider wird mir das wohl nicht möglich sein  

wünsche euch dennoch viel spaß, aber fahrt net allzu lang bitte


----------



## Der Spanier (22. November 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Liebe AWB-Teamler!!!
> 
> Habt Ihr für den 1. Advent schon was vor??? Wir wäre es mal mit einem gemeinsamen Punktesammeln???
> 
> ...



Servus!

Sorry für meine Unwissenheit...Wann ist 1. Advent   

Am 30 November fliege ich zurück für 10 Tage. Daher würde ich gern einige Punkte sammeln  

Teamchef AWB1: Diese Woche bin ich wieder aktiv  

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (22. November 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Sorry für meine Unwissenheit...Wann ist 1. Advent
> 
> ...


 
na, das passt doch prima, 1. advent ist der 3. dezemeber, wäre schön wenn du dabei bist !


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

snugharbor schrieb:


> Und ich!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Vivi



Irgendwie erinnert mich den Avatar an hardun? Bist Du es vielleicht?


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich den Avatar an hardun? Bist Du es vielleicht?



da steht doch unten "vivi", du plauscher-held !

zur erinnerungsauffrischung : das war die nette gastgeberin


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... du plauscher-held !...



des is e unnödisch verdopplung: alle schimmel sin weiss, alle rappe sin schwarz, alle plauscher sin helde!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> da steht doch unten "vivi", du plauscher-held !
> 
> zur erinnerungsauffrischung : das war die nette gastgeberin



Da hat heut morgen noch grüsse *an* VIVI gestanden.

Aber damit das wir alle Helden sind hast Du schon recht!


Wieso hat VIVI es selbe in einer anderen Farbe, ich denk sie hat nen Ring vom Homburger?  


Vivi, wie ist das mit deinem Avatar?


----------



## Der Spanier (23. November 2006)

blackbike schrieb:


> na, das passt doch prima, 1. advent ist der 3. dezemeber, wäre schön wenn du dabei bist !



Dann super, ich bin dabei  Mal sehen, wie ich die tollen deutschen Temperaturen ertrage, denn gestern waren wir hier unter 10º  und es war mir kalt   

Da ich ein bissi Zeit geniesse, habe ich die WP Ranking angesehen...mein Gott, in Frühling werde ich Leute wie Fuel, Arachne und Lucafabian vermeiden, mit so vielen Punkten werden sie wie Kawasakis radeln   

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:


> Da ich ein bissi Zeit geniesse, habe ich die WP Ranking angesehen...mein Gott, in Frühling werde ich Leute wie Fuel, Arachne und Lucafabian vermeiden, mit so vielen Punkten werden sie wie Kawasakis radeln
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Ruben



Also den Lucafabian muß Du nicht meiden, ich bin mit meinen 100 Pkt. doch nur unter ferner liefen. Fuel und Arachne sind da schon ein anderes kaliber!

Und ich weis genau wenns Bergauf geht schnauf ich doch wieder hinterher 

Grüsse nach Spanien aus Deutschland bei uns is 9° es regnet und es fühlt sich an wie -1°


----------



## Der Spanier (23. November 2006)

snugharbor schrieb:


> Und ich!
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Vivi



Herzlich Willkommen auf dem AWB Tread  

Tja, vielleicht könntest du auch die Frau Ottenschläger überreden und eine aktive Mitgliederin der AWB Welt mit ihr machen... 

Gruss


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. November 2006)

@laufand:
Da bin ich dabei!
@snugharbor:
Schönes Logo! Langsam wird mir auch klar, wer du bist. Habe mich schon gewundert.
So, jetzt aber schnell aufs Rad gesetzt und ab ins Sauwetter! Naja, ab April, Mai wirds ja wieder besser.


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Der Spanier schrieb:


> Dann super, ich bin dabei  Mal sehen, wie ich die tollen deutschen Temperaturen ertrage, denn gestern waren wir hier unter 10º  und es war mir kalt
> 
> Da ich ein bissi Zeit geniesse, habe ich die WP Ranking angesehen...mein Gott, in Frühling werde ich Leute wie Fuel, Arachne und Lucafabian vermeiden, mit so vielen Punkten werden sie wie Kawasakis radeln
> 
> ...



Hi Ruben,

also die arachne brauchst Du auch nicht meiden: die lebt im Augenblick noch völlig über ihre Verhältnisse und wird das nicht mehr lange durchhalten können! Außerdem fährt sie ja nicht schnell, sondern nur viel...  

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (23. November 2006)

@ Lucafabian: she walked out with empty arms machine gun in her hand
she is good and she is bad no one understands  she walked in in silence never spoke a word she's got a rich daddy she's her daddy's girl  she loves naked sin he loves evil sex she has lost control they are growing old
she will hide in silence then her day will come she was virgin vixen she is on the run she is on the run she is on the run   

@Dr. Faust: am 9. Dezember ist Rocky Mountain beim Denfeld- Ich wollte mich da mal auf so´n Hartteil setzen um mir Einblicke in den aktuellen Rahmenbau zu verschaffen und ein Pläuschchen zu halten > steht bei uns nicht nächstes Jahr ein neuer Rahmen auf der Liste?


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. November 2006)

Mit dem neuen Rahmen fahr ich seit einer knappen Woche durch den Dreck und She ist ja so dermaßen großartig! Ich hab damit schon so viele Mädchen bedrängt, hach,... AWB-Racing-Team!


----------



## blackbike__ (24. November 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Rahmen fahr ich seit einer knappen Woche durch den Dreck und She ist ja so dermaßen großartig! Ich hab damit schon so viele Mädchen bedrängt, hach,... AWB-Racing-Team!


 
und was ist's jetzt geworden ?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2006)

homburger schrieb:


> @ Lucafabian: she walked out with empty arms machine gun in her hand
> she is good and she is bad no one understands  she walked in in silence never spoke a word she's got a rich daddy she's her daddy's girl  she loves naked sin he loves evil sex she has lost control they are growing old
> she will hide in silence then her day will come she was virgin vixen she is on the run she is on the run she is on the run



Da bin ich ja ins Fettnäpfchen getreten. Ich wußt ja gar nicht was ich jetzt antworten soll. 


Vivi das ist nur für Dich:


----------



## m.a.t. (24. November 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Rahmen fahr ich seit einer knappen Woche durch den Dreck und She ist ja so dermaßen großartig! Ich hab damit schon so viele Mädchen bedrängt, hach,... AWB-Racing-Team!


Ey, was solln dieser sch*** Cliffhanger hier  Aber erst hier kostenlos beraten lassen. Oder ist es etwa ein C***** geworden. Dann bitte lieber keine Fotos und Details.
ciao, matthias
PS: Und niemand sagt hier was gegen den Avatar von Vivi.


----------



## puremalt (24. November 2006)

Klär mich mal jemand auf, was es generell mit diesem netten jungen Mann auf sich hat, der ja jetzt schon mehrere Avatare und die Homepage des AWB-Racing-Teams ziert. 
Muss man als AWBler den kennen? Ist der schon mal mitgefahren? Ist das der mit der Sense? Oder 'n Schneemann mit schlankem Fuss? Sieht man so aus, wenn man jeden Tag 12 Stunden fährt, um beim WP auf Platz 1 zu kommen? Oder ist das 'ne Anti-Raucher-Kampagne?


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. November 2006)

Den netten, jungen Menschen muss man kennen, ja. Und zu meinem neuen Bike möchte ich mich noch bedeckt halten, bis auch das letzte Schräubchen stimmt.


----------



## puremalt (26. November 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Den netten, jungen Menschen muss man kennen, ja.



Gnhmpf, danke für die Aufklärung.  
Was wär ich nur ohne mein Team?


----------



## m.a.t. (26. November 2006)

Wer hat Lust, am Dienstag oder Mittwoch ne lockere abendliche Runde um Maintal und Bad Vilbel zu fahren? Bis dahin sollten die Wege auch halbwegs wieder abgetrocknet sein. Dauer so zwischen 2 und 3 h, n paar Trails sind auch dabei, aber ohne fahrtechnischer Anspruch, hm vernachlässigbar.
ciao, matthias
PS: @sakir, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (27. November 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Liebe AWB-Teamler!!!
> 
> Habt Ihr für den 1. Advent schon was vor??? Wir wäre es mal mit einem gemeinsamen Punktesammeln???
> 
> ...


Hallo,
Ich versuche dabei zu sein. Ich muß nur noch klären wo ich meinen Sohn zwischen parken kann. Wie lange wird denn die Tour, nicht km eher Zeit, eventuell kann Er ja mitfahren.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## puremalt (27. November 2006)

Team 3 ist in die TOP 100 aufgestiegen. Die K.O. Eisbären sind nur 12 Plätze vor uns. Die Jagdsaison ist eröffnet.


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. November 2006)

Och Alter, das ist ja mein Team. Habs erst nach dem Eintragen gemerkt. Ich bin stolz auf den Teil meines Teams, der die Punkte bringt! Das schließt mich leider aus, aber was solls. 
Ich sammel zur Zeit viele Punkte in alternativen Sportarten, kann sie aber nicht eintragen,da bei meiner Pulsuhr die Batterien alle sind. Und da gab es ja eine Abmachung...


----------



## puremalt (28. November 2006)

Das mit der Pulsuhr ist Pech. Batterie alle ist echt Schei$$e.
Aber hast du den Puls nicht im Gefühl? Vergleich's einfach mit Nudeln kochen


----------



## laufand (28. November 2006)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich versuche dabei zu sein. Ich muß nur noch klären wo ich meinen Sohn zwischen parken kann. Wie lange wird denn die Tour, nicht km eher Zeit, eventuell kann Er ja mitfahren.
> 
> Gruß,
> Jens



Hi Jens, die Tour geht ca. 2:30 - 3:00 Std. und ca. 600-700 Höhenmeter. Tempo wie bereits angedroht langsam und auch fahrtechnisch (bis auf eine Mini-Stelle  die man aber auch schieben kann) sehr leicht.

Wie alt ist denn der Bub???


Ciao,

Andreas

PS: Hinsichtlich Starttermin dachte ich an 12:30, dass wir nicht ins Dunkle reinfahren. Adresse und Anfahrtsbeschreibung kommt noch per PM...

PPS: @Dr. Faust / Spanier: Bringt Ihr Eure Mädels mit???


----------



## Stump1967 (28. November 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> Hi Jens, die Tour geht ca. 2:30 - 3:00 Std. und ca. 600-700 Höhenmeter. Tempo wie bereits angedroht langsam und auch fahrtechnisch (bis auf eine Mini-Stelle  die man aber auch schieben kann) sehr leicht.
> 
> Wie alt ist denn der Bub???
> 
> ...


Hallo Andreas,
Er ist 9 Jahre und würde es wohl schon schaffen, aber ist schon geregelt. Er geht zu einen Freund. So ich bin dabei ohne Kind und Frau.

Bis Sonntag,
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (28. November 2006)

laufand schrieb:


> PPS: @Dr. Faust / Spanier: Bringt Ihr Eure Mädels mit???



Ich kämpfe gerade darum, meine Freundin, dieses sture Geschöpf, zu überreden  

Leider gibt es ein Problemchen: sie hat kein MTB, nur ein 26" Stadtrad mit 24 Gänge und slicks, sehr gut für Fahrradwege aber ungeeignet für die aktuellen Winterbedingungen...

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. November 2006)

Eisbären?
Das ist doch die Altherrenmannschaft, die einen (!) Punkt vor den fidelen Jungspunden von AWB Team 3 liegt!
Desweiteren möchte ich bemängeln, dass meinem Lieblingstrail im Vilbeler Wald eine Veränderung widerfahren ist. Während er bisher zwischen einem knappen Meter und weniger als lenkerbreit war, bin ich eben erst mal dran vorbeigedüst, weil er jetzt gute drei bis vier Meter breit ist. Schnüff.
Die Schweine!
Außerdem möchte ich hier öffentlich die Qualitäten des Schwalbe Fat Albert bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen bemängeln. Unfahrbar. Schlimm.
Am anderen Rad fahre ich zur Zeit den Maxxis Medusa, der ist wiederum großartig.
Was habt ihr denn so an Reifen für den aktuellen Matsch zu empfehlen?


----------



## puremalt (29. November 2006)

Eisbären? 
Doc, du bekommst die Jagdtrophäe. So'n Fell macht sich bestimmt gut, um das neue Rad abzudecken oder es draufzustellen.
Und dann können wir uns der Jagd auf die Bären-Subspezies "Mixed" zuwenden.

Matsch?
Brrrrrrrrr, wie eklig. Und so einer ist in meinem Team.

Ich hab Albert und ich liebe ihn. War früher mal was mit Ralph und Jimmy. 
Aber die waren nicht mein Fall. Jetzt bin ich eigentlich troi. 
Aber was du über Mäxchen sagst, klingt natürlich sehr verlockend. 
Vielleicht sollt ich's doch auch mal mit Schlamm versuchen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. November 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn so an Reifen für den aktuellen Matsch zu empfehlen?


Wenn du was für wirklichen Matsch suchst, dann den Schwalbe Black Shark Mud. In tiefem Boden ist der klasse, wird aber ziemlich grenzwertig bei vielen Wurzeln und vor allem Steinen. Daher eier ich momentan mit em Nobby Nic durch die Gegend, auch wenn das nicht unbedingt ein Schlamm-Spezialist ist. Wenn du mit dem Maxxis klar kommst, spricht sicher auch nix gegen den.


----------



## puremalt (29. November 2006)

Ich habe eine traurige Mitteilung zu machen.

Heute abend wurden die letzten 5 Exemplare der K.O Eisbären beim friedlichen Äsen auf einer Eisscholle aus dem Hinterhalt per Blattschuss niedergestreckt.

Mögen sie dort in Ruhe liegen und der Klimaerwärmung harren.......








....sie hätten eh nicht ins Kühlfach gepasst.....







...... bei dem Winterspeck!


----------



## puremalt (29. November 2006)

Mist, war wohl doch nur'n Streifschuss.


----------



## m.a.t. (29. November 2006)

@Doc: Wenn du um BadV unterwegs warst, hättest du ja heute auch mit Sven und mir mitfahren können, geteiltes  Leid ist bekanntlich halbes Leid. Wäre auch ein WP-Punkt mehr gewesen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. November 2006)

@m.a.t.:
Ihr habt euch doch erst um sechs getroffen, da war ich schon ne halbe Stunde zu Hause. Ich bin momentan noch lichtlos, schenke mir aber sehr bald eine Lampe zu Weihnachten. Dann wirds auch wieder was mit den Treffen im Dunkel, denn da ist gut munkeln.
Ich hab jetzt mal die Fat Alberts gegen die Nobby Nics getauscht und schau mal. Spart in meinem Fall auch 495 Gramm an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## Der Spanier (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi!

@laufand: gibt es kein LMB für Sonntag    

Treffpunkt....wo??? Ich nehme an, der Europaviertel in Wi muss gross sein  

Leider bringe Elke nicht mit...600 Hm in Winter sind ein bisschen zu viel für sie.

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## laufand (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi Zusammen, 

nicht unruhig werden   

Ins LMB hab ich nichts eingetragen, da - aufgrund des Glühweins - nur begrenzte Startplätze für AWB-Teammember - zur Verfügung stehen.
Ich werde heute Abend noch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung per PM an alle Teilnehmer verschicken...

So long

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi AWBler,

für die 1. Advent-Tour mit anschließendem Glühwein haben sich angemeldet:
- homburger
- snugharbor
- Der Spanier
- Dr. Faust +  Freundin
- hardun (wenns klappt)
- Stump1967

Habe ich noch jemand vergessen oder wollte sonst noch wer mit ? Was ist mir Dir , m.a.t. ??? Tour zu kurz oder Anfahrt zu weit? 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Der Spanier (2. Dezember 2006)

@MAT: Falls die Anfahrt so weit ist, könnte ich dich abholen und mit meinen Auto fahren  

Danke für die Beschreibung und bis morgen

Ruben


----------



## Dr. Faust (4. Dezember 2006)

Dank für Speis und Trank.
Auch fürs Guiden und den restlichen Service.
Es grüßt:
der Steffen


----------



## Der Spanier (4. Dezember 2006)

Servus,

schöne Tour, schönes Essen und sehr schöne Suppe ;-) Sogar das Wetter passte, Regen als wir gemütlich Glühwein gekostet haben

Vielen Dank noch einmal

Ruben


----------



## Stump1967 (4. Dezember 2006)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es war eine schöne erste Advent Tour mit anschließender Vollverpflegung.  Auch wenn ich den Glühwein nicht trinken konnte, mußte ja noch 70Km, mit dem Auto, fahren. Suppe war jedenfalls super.  

Bis zur nächsten Tour,

Jens


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Da hab ich mir ja was entgehen lassen  


Gruss vom Lugga


----------



## homburger (6. Dezember 2006)

Von mir auch noch mal ein herzliches DANKESCHÖN für alles und ein dickes Lob  
Die Tour war toll und der Glühwein herrlich!


----------



## laufand (6. Dezember 2006)

Yeep,

hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Das Wetter hat auch gepasst! Am Untergrund werden wir aber bis zum nächsten Mal noch etwas arbeiten    

Ein fettes Lob nochmal an die weiblichen AWB-Neuzugänge (Vivian und Kathe)!!!  Klasse Leistung. Ich seh Euch nächsten Sommer regelmäßig beim AWB 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## snugharbor (6. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank für die nette Tour und die tolle Gastfreundschaft. Ausserdem möchte ich mich für Eure Geduld bedanken, sorry Euch aufgehalten zu haben. Ich feile noch an meiner Fahrtechnik...
Liebe Grüsse, Vivi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (6. Dezember 2006)

@Vivi:
Mach nicht so blöd rum.
Hat schon mal jemand einen Blick auf die Titanic erhascht?
Und was sehe ich mich nach meiner Lampe. Soll die Woche noch kommen. Ich hab mich tierisch verfahren und stand in irgendeinem Hanauer Wald im Dunkeln. Nicht schön. Schlimm.


----------



## puremalt (7. Dezember 2006)

@Doc
da fühl ich doppelt mit. Zum einen bin ich zur Zeit auch lichtlos (abgesehen von Notlampe auf Helm) und zweitens stand ich auch mal lampenlos mitten im Pfälzerwald, wusste nicht mehr wo es rausgeht, die Nacht fiel und die ersten Wölfe heulten.
Zum ersten: habe gestern endlich die Li-Ions bekommen. Heute abend wird gebaut  
Zum zweiten: seitdem immer Notlampe, vernünftige Karte und Anti-Wolf-Creme dabei.


----------



## m.a.t. (8. Dezember 2006)

**** Wichtige Durchsage ****
Am Sonntag ab 10 findet an der Eissporthalle der für Frankfurt gesehen radspochtliche Höhepunkt der Saison statt: Radcross am Bornheimer Hang. Da wird was geboten, das darf man nicht verpassen! 13:00 Start des Frauenrennens (mit Hanka?), 14:30 ist der Start des Männerrennens.
Viel Spass euch, ich bin am WoEnde leider nicht hier. Wer hingeht, bitte die Stevens-Doperbande anspucken.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (10. Dezember 2006)

www.malte-urban.de
Und der hat an der Eissporthalle heute gewonnen. Besonders schlimm ist die Kategorie der Privatfotos. Radeln scheint sich wohl nicht nur negativ auf die untere Hälfte des Rumpfs auszuwirken.
Aber gut Bumms in den Beinen hatten sie schon.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Dezember 2006)

War keine schlechte Leistung. Sah schon abgehängt aus und kam dann noch wieder ran und hatte am Ende die besten Beine. Interessant fand ich auch, daß der Herr Sickmüller plötzlich nur noch hinterher gefahren ist.
War aber ziemlich wenig los da. Weniger Zuschauer als im Vorjahr und praktisch keine Aussteller da.   Dafür war auf dem Rückweg am Main entlang gegenüber dem Weihnachtsmarkt ordentlich Volksauflauf. Da war echt Geduld angesagt.


----------



## mischuwi (14. Dezember 2006)

Gibt es Interessenten für einen Niteride zwischen Karben und Winterstein heute Abend?
Start wäre so zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 Uhr in Karben. 
Dauer: ca. 2h
Länge: ca. 35-40km (500-700hm)
Geschwindigkeitsschnitt: ca. 19-21 km/h
Schwiergigkeit: einfach
Pausen: keine
WP-Punkte: ca. 7-9
Voraussetzungen: MTB, Helm, Licht, Grundfitness


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (15. Dezember 2006)

Nachdem ich meine Planungen zugunsten des Familienfriedens etwas umstellen musste, bin ich heute wild entschlossen einen Niteride durchzuführen.

Start: wäre so gegen 18:00 Uhr in Karben. 
Strecke: irgenwo Richtung Taunus
Dauer: ca. 2-3h
Länge: ca. 35-45km (500-800hm)
Geschwindigkeitsschnitt: ca. 18-20 km/h
Schwiergigkeit: einfach
Pausen: keine
WP-Punkte: ca. 8-12
Voraussetzungen: MTB, Helm, Licht, Grundfitness


----------



## puremalt (15. Dezember 2006)

Geschafft !!!!

Hiermit gebe ich meine Aufnahme in den Li-Ions-Club bekannt.

Drei Wochen Blut, Schweiß und Tränen, überspannende Momente, Kurzschlussreaktionen und Panikattacken gehen damit zu Ende. Kam mir teilweise vor wie beim Bombenentschärfen.

Der Deckel ist drauf und ... es  werde Licht ! 

Endlich kein schummriges LED-Licht mehr, endlich wird die Nacht zum Tag. Niteriiiiiiiiiiide  .

@ Mischuwi: bin gern mal bei einem Tanz in die Nacht dabei, als Wochenendpendler aber nur von Mo-Do. Also heute leider nicht.


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Dezember 2006)

Treffpunkt morgen früh für ne _lockere_ Rennradrunde: südlicher Ortseingang Niederdorfelden an der Ampelkreuzung von Richtung Maintal aus, 9:30. Es geht über Hammersbach, Ronneburg, Gründau durch den Büdinger Wald und dann über Kefenrod, Bindsachsen Richtung Vogelsberg, zurück über Wolf, Orleshausen (Serpentinen), Limeshain und Nidderau wieder zurück.
Ich back jetzt erstmal Plätzchen, sonst komm ich nich in Weihnachtsstimmung.
bis morgen früh, matthias


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Dezember 2006)

Na bei dem Interesse kann ich auch später fahren, sind grad 0 Grad hier, bäh.


----------



## Dr. Faust (21. Dezember 2006)

War gerade mit m.a.t. auf einem top Nightride und muss sagen, meine Hope Lampe ist der Hammer! Dreieinhalb Stunden und der Akku surrt immer noch wie am Anfang. Und es sind sogar zwei Akkus dabei gewesen. Da steht den achtstündigen Nachtfahrten nicht mehr viel im Weg! Außer dem Körper vielleicht, aber nunja.


----------



## m.a.t. (21. Dezember 2006)

Schön wars im Hanauer Stadtwald. Ich brach keine Minusgrade, von mir aus kann es so bleiben. 


Dr. Faust schrieb:


> meine Hope Lampe ist der Hammer!


Allerdings 

Mmmmh, ich schieb jetzt noch 2 Blech Plätzchen in den Herd.

Wer von euch Lust auf eine vorweihnachtliche Tour am Samstag Vormittag? Ich dachte da an die Hohe Strasse von Bergen-Enkheim so bis zum Weitblick bei Langen-Bergheim. Nix anstrengendes, wo man aber das schöne derzeitige Wetter geniessen kann. Wenn wir noch lecker Gebäck und Glühwein mitnehmen, können wir auch ne nette Pause machen.

ciao, matthias


----------



## puremalt (21. Dezember 2006)

The Rising Hope! Willkommen im Club, Doc.  

Es geht nichts über gutes Licht. Habe grade erfahren, dass ein Kumpel letzten Samstag im Dunkeln gestürzt ist und für 1/2 Jahr pausieren muss. So'n Kack.   Sigmas taugen einfach nix für'n Niteride.

Ich bin jetzt voraussichtlich bis zur 2. Januarwoche ausser Haus (falls ich nicht doch noch nächste Woche arbeiten muss). Volles Programm: Junggesellenabschied und Hochzeit (nicht meine) und 40. und 50. Geburtstag feiern, danach Snowboardkurs in der Schweiz (sofern Schnee liegt)) 
Hoffe, dass ich danach endlich mal Gelegenheit zu 'nem gemeinsamen Niteride hab.

@m.a.t. : Glühwein on tour ist 'ne heisse Nummer. Bergauf etwas mühsam, aber abwärts........)))))

Wünsche allen schöne Feiertage und geile Jahresabschluss- und -anfangstouren.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> The Rising Hope! Willkommen im Club, Doc.
> 
> Es geht nichts über gutes Licht. Habe grade erfahren, dass ein Kumpel letzten Samstag im Dunkeln gestürzt ist und für 1/2 Jahr pausieren muss. So'n Kack.   Sigmas taugen einfach nix für'n Niteride.
> Ich bin jetzt voraussichtlich bis zur 2. Januarwoche im Saarland (falls ich nicht doch noch nächste Woche arbeiten muss). Hoffe, dass ich danach mal Gelegenheit zu 'nem gemeinsamen Niteride hab.
> Wünsche allen schöne Feiertage und geile Jahresabschluss- und -anfangstouren.



Du hast die Weihnachtstouren vergessen!  

Viel Spaß im Saarland, schöne Feiertage, guten Rutsch (nicht mit dem Rad!)


----------



## mischuwi (22. Dezember 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Wer von euch Lust auf eine vorweihnachtliche Tour am Samstag Vormittag? Ich dachte da an die Hohe Strasse von Bergen-Enkheim so bis zum Weitblick bei Langen-Bergheim. Nix anstrengendes, wo man aber das schöne derzeitige Wetter geniessen kann.


Ich kenne die Strecke zwar nicht, aber wenn ich "Hohe *Straße*" richtig deute, dann willste mit dem Renner unterwegs sein, richtig? In dem Fall wäre ich wohl dabei. Habe für Sa nämlich 3h GA1 auf dem Plan stehen. Hatte ansonsten den Vilkan-Radweg ins Auge gefasst. Aber ich bin immer offen für neue RR-Strecken.  Uhrzeittechnisch kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, da ic erst abwarten muss, bis Frau und Schwiegermutter aus dem Haus sind.  



m.a.t. schrieb:


> Wenn wir noch lecker Gebäck und Glühwein mitnehmen, können wir auch ne nette Pause machen.


Wie jetzt? P A U S E ? Was sind denn DAS für Sitten??? Pause machen kann man doch nach der Tour noch genug!


----------



## m.a.t. (22. Dezember 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Strecke zwar nicht, aber wenn ich "Hohe *Straße*" richtig deute, dann willste mit dem Renner unterwegs sein, richtig?


Nö, mitm Renner wirds zum Schluss zu schotterig. Besser Crosser oder Mtb.

An alle:  Bequemt euch mal bitte morgen früh 11:00 an den Start der Hohen Straße in Bergen! Die Tour wird so ca. 3 Stunden dauern.

bis morgen, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwelle (22. Dezember 2006)

Allen AWB`lern wünsche ich schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.  

Wer noch keinen Plan zum Aufstellen des Weihnachtsbaumes hat, dem wird hier geholfen (PDF-FILE): 

http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/L.Wood/received/engineer-christmas-plans/


----------



## mischuwi (23. Dezember 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Bequemt euch mal bitte morgen früh 11:00 an den Start der Hohen Straße in Bergen! Die Tour wird so ca. 3 Stunden dauern.


1. Wo is'n dat?
2. Bin dazu auserkoren worden, die letzten Lebensmittel zu besorgen. Wird bei mir also eher nachmittags was mit fahren.


----------



## m.a.t. (23. Dezember 2006)

Schade, dass es heute morgen nicht geklappt hat. Steffen wurde von Ausserirdischen entführt, der ist entschuldigt.
Bis 11:20 hab ich gewartet und bin dann los. War ne sehr schöne Runde, ab der Ronneburg kam dann die Sonne durch. 


mischuwi schrieb:


> 1. Wo is'n dat?
> 2. Bin dazu auserkoren worden, die letzten Lebensmittel zu besorgen. Wird bei mir also eher nachmittags was mit fahren.


1. Hier.
2. Mein Beileid. Heute früh waren beim Aldi hier schon 8:15 alle Körbe weg. Die Hohe Strasse war vorhin auch wie leergefegt. Das ist nicht normal.

Allen AWBern und den Mädels und Jungs aus den Nachbarthreads wünsche ich Frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Bikejahr.

ciao, matthias


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsch Euch allen eine schöne Weihnacht und nen guten Rutsch ins Jahr `07. 


Grüsse vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Aach von mir alles Gude, aach wenn isch nur noch Gabazidäde für de annern Fred hab.


----------



## Maggo (24. Dezember 2006)

dann halt von mir aach. frohes fest und nen guude rutsch.


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. Dezember 2006)

AWB Jahresabschluss Partnerbörse:
SUCHE Mitfahrer, die am Samstag Mittag eine mehrstündige Tour im Taunus mit mir in Angriff nehmen. Gern auch mit hereinfahren in die Dunkelheit.
Du solltest wintertypisch trainiert, humorvoll und attraktiv sein. Außerdem für diese Witterungen gerüstet.
Ich habe mein kleines weiches, Schwarzes dabei und trage gerne eine schwarze Sturmhaube.
Alles kann, nichts muss!
Gruß und Kuss,
CHIFFRE dr.faust


----------



## blackbike__ (29. Dezember 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> AWB Jahresabschluss Partnerbörse:
> SUCHE Mitfahrer, die am Samstag Mittag eine mehrstündige Tour im Taunus mit mir in Angriff nehmen. Gern auch mit hereinfahren in die Dunkelheit.
> Du solltest wintertypisch trainiert, humorvoll und attraktiv sein. Außerdem für diese Witterungen gerüstet.
> Ich habe mein kleines weiches, Schwarzes dabei und trage gerne eine schwarze Sturmhaube.
> ...


 
wir wären ja gerne dabei, müssen aber leider morgen ein wenig kultur geniessen, also nix mit längeren biketouren  
dank des weihnachtsmannes frönen wir aber derzeit ohnehin eher dem indoorsport und verkommen gänzlich zu weicheiern..., im frühjahr kommen wir dann die berge hoch aber runter schieben wir nur noch 
allen morgigen mitfahrern viel spass und allen übrigen schon mal guten rutsch und hoffentlich bald mal wieder bei einer gemeinsamen tour,
lg, blackbike


----------



## lokalhorst (29. Dezember 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> AWB Jahresabschluss Partnerbörse:
> SUCHE Mitfahrer, die am Samstag Mittag eine mehrstündige Tour im Taunus mit mir in Angriff nehmen. Gern auch mit hereinfahren in die Dunkelheit.
> Du solltest wintertypisch trainiert, humorvoll und attraktiv sein. Außerdem für diese Witterungen gerüstet.
> Ich habe mein kleines weiches, Schwarzes dabei und trage gerne eine schwarze Sturmhaube.
> ...



So tolle Anzeigen gibt es doch sonst nur bei www.poppen.de!    
Echt gut, wenn ich morgen nicht auf dem Weg nach Zagreb wäre, würde ich mich ja feil bieten. Schade eigentlich 
Euch Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein bikeerfülltes 2007. Alles Gute in 2007 für Euch und Eure Lieben. Ich freue mich auch 2007 auf schöne Touren mit Euch

ey der Horsti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (1. Januar 2007)

Das hat er sehr schön gesagt, der Horst!
Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
Alles gute fürs neue Jahr!

Sven


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Ich wünsch Euch auch alles Gute fürs neue Jahr, bald wirds warm und es bleibt länger hell, da sehen wir uns wieder


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. Januar 2007)

AWB Jahresbeginn Partnerbörse:
SUCHE Mitfahrer, die irgendwann am Wochenende eine mehrstündige Tour im Taunus mit mir in Angriff nehmen. Gern auch mit hereinfahren in die Dunkelheit.
Du solltest wintertypisch trainiert, humorvoll und attraktiv sein. Außerdem für diese Witterungen gerüstet.
Ich habe ein Schwarzes dabei und trage gerne eine schwarze Sturmhaube.
Alles kann, nichts muss!
Gruß und Kuss,
CHIFFRE dr.faust


----------



## mischuwi (5. Januar 2007)

An CHIFFRE Dr. Faust:
Lieber Doktor,
als ich deine Anzeige las, war ich gleich hin und weg.  Ich plane am So eine  längere Tour auf dem Geländerad und wollte mich auf den Weg in den Taunus machen. 
geplante Gesamtfahrzeit: 4h+
Intensität: GA1 (also sehr gering) 

In die Dunkelheit wollte ich aber nicht so gerne geraten. Hatte eher an eine Startzeit zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr gedacht. Dann sollte es reichen.

Taust du dich?


----------



## Stump1967 (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo Dr. Faust,

auch ich würde mich gerne für die Sonntagstour anbieten. Wie auch schon Herr Mischuwi würde auch ich es vorziehen nicht in die Dunkelheit hinein zu fahren. Habe kein Licht  

Bin aber aufgeschlossen und gesellig und zu jeder Schandtat im Taunus bereit.  

Bevorzugtes tempo Ga1, also erstmal langsam angehen lassen. Vielleicht entwickelt sich ja noch mehr.  

Liebe Grüße der Stump


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. Januar 2007)

Der Termin für morgen findet sich unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3915
Also früh aufstehen und ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Januar 2007)

Soso,
erster! Die heutige Tour war sehr schön und wir haben den definitiv härtesten Trail im kompletten Taunus gefunden. Wo der ist, wird natürlich nicht verraten.
Und das Allerbeste: Sven hat runter geschoben und sein Rad sogar getragen! Also die anderen natürlich auch, aber das der Sven... das ist schon ein Ding. Das ich das mal mit ansehen durfte.
Ansonsten bliebe nur anzumerken, dass ich mich später etwas unsanft abgelegt habe und es auch Schäden (menschlich und materiell) zu beklagen gibt. Ich glaube ja, das Hörnchen ist vor dem Einschlag, durch eine sehr unglückliche Belastung mit meinem kompletten Körpergewicht, gebrochen. Der Beinling hat sein Fett definitiv erst beim Aufschlag abgekriegt.
Und wie kann man eigentlich Bilder im Großformat hier rein posten?


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2007)

man kann se einfach net alleine lasse ...

bilder im großformat ? genauso wie du es gemacht hast, nur den link oben drüber nehmen. alles klar


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Soso,
> erster! Die heutige Tour war sehr schön und wir haben den definitiv härtesten Trail im kompletten Taunus gefunden. Wo der ist, wird natürlich nicht verraten.
> Und das Allerbeste: Sven hat runter geschoben und sein Rad sogar getragen! Also die anderen natürlich auch, aber das der Sven... das ist schon ein Ding. Das ich das mal mit ansehen durfte.
> Ansonsten bliebe nur anzumerken, dass ich mich später etwas unsanft abgelegt habe und es auch Schäden (menschlich und materiell) zu beklagen gibt. Ich glaube ja, das Hörnchen ist vor dem Einschlag, durch eine sehr unglückliche Belastung mit meinem kompletten Körpergewicht, gebrochen. Der Beinling hat sein Fett definitiv erst beim Aufschlag abgekriegt.
> Und wie kann man eigentlich Bilder im Großformat hier rein posten?



die armen Hörnchen  


und der Sven 

 hat wirklich geschoben ? 

 





Sven was war los?


----------



## mischuwi (8. Januar 2007)

War gestern eine wirklich nette Tour. Und der "zackige" Supertrail hat sich über Nacht richtig schön in mein Hirn gebrannt. Da muss ich unbedingt nochmal hin, wenn es trocken ist und ich auf meinem Zweitrad unterwegs bin. 
Wenn das Wetter nächstes WE wieder so stimmt. dann kann man diese GA-Tour vllt nochmal wiederholen. Hat mir echt Spass gemacht. Dann aber bitte mit weniger Pausen! Hatte am Ende eine Gesamtzeit von 6:17h und eine Fahrzeit von lediglich 5:11h auf dem Tacho. Das kann ja nun mal garnicht sein. 
Die Wegewahl sollten wir dann nächstes Mal den Witterungsbedingungen etwas besser anpassen. Nicht das doch noch einer der schnieken Rahmen zu Bruch geht.  
In diesem Sinne erstmal Gute Besserung an Steffen. (Aber du bist ja hart im Nehmen.  ) Und vllt klappt es ja nächstes WE wieder mit ner netten Tour.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Hat de Steffen sich sehr wehgetan?

Lieber Doktor Faust, die besten Genesungswünsche auch von mir!


----------



## mischuwi (8. Januar 2007)

mischuwi schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne erstmal Gute Besserung an Steffen. (Aber du bist ja hart im Nehmen.  )





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hat de Sven sich wehgetan?
> Wenn ja, gute Besserung Sven!


   
Ich glaub du plauscht zu viel!?!?! 
Fahr ma lieber bisschen mehr an der frischen Taunusluft. Solche "Schaltfehler im Gehirn" kommen beschimmt von Sauerstoffmangel.  
Ned zu ernst nehmen! Konnte mir einfach den dummen Spruch nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

mischuwi schrieb:


> Ich glaub du plauscht zu viel!?!?!
> Fahr ma lieber bisschen mehr an der frischen Taunusluft. Solche "Schaltfehler im Gehirn" kommen beschimmt von Sauerstoffmangel.
> Ned zu ernst nehmen! Konnte mir einfach den dummen Spruch nicht verkneifen.



Ich weis garnet was Du meinst?


----------



## puremalt (10. Januar 2007)

Sagt mal, weiss jemand, was mit Babu los ist? Der hat sich schon seit 6 Wochen nicht mehr gemeldet.

Hey Babu, alles klar bei dir? Muss man sich Sorgen machen?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

mischuwi schrieb:


> Ich glaub du plauscht zu viel!?!?!
> Fahr ma lieber bisschen mehr an der frischen Taunusluft. Solche "Schaltfehler im Gehirn" kommen beschimmt von Sauerstoffmangel.
> Ned zu ernst nehmen! Konnte mir einfach den dummen Spruch nicht verkneifen.



Kannst Dich gar nicht mehr richtig an den Lugga erinnern was?!  Das war kein dummer Spruch!!!  


   


mir sinn baam Blausche ned so zimberlisch...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst Dich gar nicht mehr richtig an den Lugga erinnern was?!  Das war kein dummer Spruch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Mischuwi: Das vom Arachne ist ein dummer Spruch, nicht das was Du geschrieben hast. Ausserdem bin ich gut im Austeile, da muß man´ab und zu auch mal einstecken....

Bald is Sommer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (10. Januar 2007)

Zitat: ..., da - aufgrund des Glühweins - nur begrenzte Startplätze für AWB-Teammember - zur Verfügung stehen.

Those who know will know.


----------



## laufand (12. Januar 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Zitat: ..., da - aufgrund des Glühweins - nur begrenzte Startplätze für AWB-Teammember - zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Those who know will know.


----------



## Deifel (23. Januar 2007)

@Dr. Faust: wir haben da noch nen vertag den du einzulösen hast. glaub ja nicht ich lass mich so abspeisen.


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> @Dr. Faust: wir haben da noch nen vertag den du einzulösen hast. glaub ja nicht ich lass mich so abspeisen.



jetzt werds lidderarisch  

der deifel is ja mit alle wasser gewasche


----------



## snugharbor (23. Januar 2007)

WAS MACHT IHR DENN???

Seht ihr nicht, dass dieser Beitrag im sterben liegt? Also bitte, lasst ihm doch bitte das Bisschen Ruhe. Er ist ja nur mehr ein Schatten seiner Selbst.

Und was zur Höhle ist ein Vertag?


Der Sven incognito...


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. Januar 2007)

@Deifel:
Wenn du meinst, dass ich mich in diesem Forum von irgend einem anonymen Pisser aufs langweiligste andissen lasse, hast du dich geschnitten! 
Kannst dir gerne von mir die ******** aus dem Leib prügeln lassen, ansonsten verpiss dich in die Legasthenikerforen!


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. Januar 2007)

Wusste nicht, dass das Forum gewisse Begriffe automatisch zensiert. Der Vollständigkeit halber sollte dort ein Fäkalbegriff stehen.


----------



## puremalt (25. Januar 2007)

Gell, Deifel, so steht's nicht im Wolfgang seim Drehbuch. Und im Vertag sicher auch nicht. Da hat Doc dich glatt wieder zum Pudel gemacht  

AWBler fürchten eben nicht den Teufel, sie fahren nur wie er.


----------



## Deifel (26. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (26. Januar 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> ...so steht's nicht im Wolfgang seim Drehbuch....
> AWBler fürchten eben nicht den Teufel, sie fahren nur wie er.



welchen wolfgang meinsten?
nur dass kein falscher verdacht aufkommt: ich hab mit dem komiker nix zu tun.


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> welchen wolfgang meinsten?
> nur dass kein falscher verdacht aufkommt: ich hab mit dem komiker nix zu tun.



ei de johann-wolfgang von und zu g. ...


----------



## Lupo (26. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ei de johann-wolfgang von und zu g. ...



ok, so isses jetz auch für die kulturbanausen verständlich 
aber trotzdem versteh ichs net, ist doch net mal was originelles an den beiträgen, sondern so wies der doc gesagt hat:
einfach das beste was ein a***** zu bieten hat


----------



## mischuwi (26. Januar 2007)

So, Freunde der Nacht !
Bin ich hier im Plauscher-Faden, oder was?  Zurück zum Thema bitte ! 
Ich fange an:

Was? : winterlicher (Schnee-)Nacht-Ritt Richtung Taunus (vorzugsweise um den Kuhkopf, Steinkopf, Winterstein)
Wann? : heute Abend; Startzeit ca. 18-19 Uhr
Wo? : ich starte in Karben (Treffpunkt flexibel; sollte aber einigermaßen auf dem Weg liegen)
Wie lange? : 2-3 Stunden (länger halten meine Zehen sicher nicht durch)
Wie schnell? : zügig (= 20er Schnitt sollte nicht unterschritten werden)
Pausen? : keine

Welcher *ABW'ler* ist dabei?


----------



## Deifel (26. Januar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ok, so isses jetz auch für die kulturbanausen verständlich
> aber trotzdem versteh ichs net, ist doch net mal was originelles an den beiträgen, sondern so wies der doc gesagt hat:
> einfach das beste was ein a***** zu bieten hat



dass alerbeßte was ein A**** zu bieten, danke für das lohb! ich glaub ich muß dich mal in der Werkstadt besuchen, es wird zeit das wir uns mal von person zu persöhnchen gegenüberstehen


----------



## mischuwi (26. Januar 2007)

*offtopican*
Und wieder ist meine "Ignorier-Liste" um einen Eintrag reicher .  
*offtopicaus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (26. Januar 2007)

Deiwel, nä, der kennt sich aus. Wenn ich doch nur wüsste, wer sich hinter diesem cleveren Burschen versteckt.  

So Schluss jetzt. Geplauscht wird bei den anderen. Hier geht's zur Sache:

Mischuwi, ich kann freidaachs net  

Gestern wollt ich mit den Eisbären, da hat ein Platten und 'ne kaputte Pumpe die Sache schon bei der Anfahrt platzen lassen  
Irgendwie bin ich in letzter Zeit in Rhein-Main zum lonesome Rider verdammt.

Zum Glück hab ich noch mein Saarlänner Schlammspritzer.

OK, war jetzt doch geplauscht. Viel Spass heut abend.


----------



## snugharbor (26. Januar 2007)

Ich denke, ich greife hier mal durch. Das kann man sich ja nicht mit ansehen.



Deifel schrieb:


> Das Allerbeste was ein A**** zu bieten hat, danke für das Lohb! Ich glaub, ich muß Dich mal in der Werkstatt besuchen, es wird Zeit, dass wir uns mal von Person zu Persöhnchen gegenüber__stehen


.

Mit literarischem Anspruch pöbeln darfst Du ja gern. Aber lass Mama vorher doch nochmal Korrektur lesen, sonst macht das keinen Spass. 
Falls das jedoch beabsichtigt war ist das für die Katz. 

Hör doch lieber auf zu schreiben, sonst machst Du Dich noch lächerlicher. Das wollen wir doch alle nicht, oder?

Vivi ist es übrigens wichtig das ihr wisst, dass sie so ungehobelte Beiträge nie von sich geben würde.

Mischuwi, viel Spaß! Ich war gerade auch- war toll!


----------



## mischuwi (26. Januar 2007)

Das war ja mal ne richtig geile Tour. Vor allem der einsetztende Schneefall hat dem Ganzen dann die Krone aufgesetzt. Etwa zur Halbzeit der ca. 50km langen Tour wurde ich aber auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt. Deshalb hier die beiden wichtigsten Regel fürs Winterbiken:

1. Don't eat yellow snow. - Kennt jeder
2. Unter einer geschlossenen Schneedecke ist nicht zwingend fester und griffiger Boden !

Resultat aus 2. : Abfahrt vom Mamorstein - Eisscholle unter Schnee versteckt - Abflug bei gut 40km/h - ca. 20m den Weg bergab ohne Bike absolviert - Hose kaputt - Tachohalterung kaputt - Notlampenhaltrung kaputt - linker Griff kaputt - Ölleitung HR-Bremse kaputt - rechter Unterschenkel und Hüfte verschrammt - linker Handballen angeschlagen  

Ich hoffe doch, dass die körperlichen Gebrechen bis morgen wieder erledigt sind. Es ist herrlich im Taunus. Das muss man ausnutzen.  

Wenigstens habe ich jetzt aber nen Grund mir doch noch ne neue Winterhose zu holen.


----------



## puremalt (29. Januar 2007)

Junge, junge, saubere Arbeit. Hätte Colt Seavers auch nicht besser gekonnt. 
Gute Besserung und weiterhin Toitoitoi.


----------



## KillerN (31. Januar 2007)

Abend AWB'ler,

also der Deifel muss hier also auch dumme Kommentare abgeben ... ist ja echt ne Plage  

Wenn es dieses Wochenende nicht regnen sollte werde ich mal ne lockere Runde im Taunus drehen, sollte es doch regnen, werde ich erst die Woche drauf fahren. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. Februar 2007)

Plage ohne Smiley.
Schön multikausal einen Thread zum Erliegen gebracht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2007)

Ebenfalls nachträgich noch gute Besserung von mir, ich habe mich im Herbst auf der Holzbrücke in der Kurve am Öhlmühlweg ähnlich auf die Schnauze gelegt, allerdings bei Laub und Nässe. Habe es kommen sehen, war aber schon zu spät. Hat mich ein Vorderrad gekostet. .

Genau das war aber der Grund, warum ich letzten Freitag vor dem Schnee noch die Spikes wieder drauf gezogen hatte: Ich hatte an den Tagen vorher gesehen, dass noch eine ganze Menge Eisschollen auf den Wegen waren...

... hatte ich aber auch hier im Feldberg Wetterlage Thread gepostet


----------



## KillerN (4. Februar 2007)

@Hardrun Warst du zufällig um 11:20 Uhr am Rodgau Rundweg ? Ich könnte schwören wir sind aneinander vorbei gefahren !


----------



## hardun (5. Februar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Hardrun Warst du zufällig um 11:20 Uhr am Rodgau Rundweg ? Ich könnte schwören wir sind aneinander vorbei gefahren !


Dann warst du das also doch.
Ich dachte schon, der kommt mir doch bekannt vor...


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. Februar 2007)

Hardrun? Wart ihr joggen? Schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardun (5. Februar 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Hardrun?


Nein, eigentlich Hardun


Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Wart ihr joggen?


Nein, das wäre dann fast ein kompletter Marathon gewesen..
Und außerdem sind wir entgegengesetzt gefahren.  


Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Schön.


Geht so...


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2007)

dann wollen wir ihn (den original-awb-fred) mal wieder ans tageslicht holen.
schließlich ist ab nächster woche dank zeitumstellung wieder awb-zeit  

freu mich schon auf die ersten awb-touren


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2007)




----------



## wissefux (20. März 2007)

ein awb-ler geht doppelt fremd   was sagt man dazu


----------



## Google (20. März 2007)

Tja, der Jung wollt halt mal wieder richtig fitt gemacht werden


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tja, der Jung wollt halt mal wieder richtig fitt gemacht werden



dann schaun mer mal demnächst, was er im gelände noch so drauf hat  ...

na ja, immerhin hat er ja ne harte zeit unter bären und wölfen scheinbar überlebt ...


----------



## m.a.t. (20. März 2007)

Wieso AWBler??? Auf den Bildern vertrete ich doch wohl, wie eindeutig zu sehen ist, das Tour-Forum. 
Von Barbaren, die mit schwarzen Socken, Tourenschuhen und Ventilkappen fahren, ist ja aber kein anderer Kommentar zu erwarten gewesen. 
Ansonsten wars sehr schön, danke der Nachfrage. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## Der Spanier (20. März 2007)

AWB Zeit ist wieder zurück und ich bin nicht dabei  

Wegen Beruf bin ich ab April dauerhaft in's Spanien zurückkehren. Leider Schluss mit AWB.

Schöne Grüsse an alle Tierchen (Bären, Wölfe, Plautscher und insbesondere AWBler) des Taunus, ich habe wirklich die Zeit genossen  

Trotzdem: AWB kann  ich nicht aber Wettkampf doch  Solgante mein Merida in Deutschland ist (mindestens August) könnte ihr mich bei einigen Marathons bzw. 24 Stunde-rennen sehen (Balduinstein)

Also, ich wünsche euch viel Spass auf den Trails. Falls ihr die Berge rund um Madrid kennen wollt, steht ein einheimischer Guide zur Verfügung  

Liebe Grüsse und hoffentlich bis bald

Rubén


----------



## KillerN (20. März 2007)

Der Spanier schrieb:


> Wegen Beruf bin ich ab April dauerhaft in's Spanien zurückkehren. Leider Schluss mit AWB.



Wie wärs mit einer AWB "Abschiedstour" noch diesen Monat ? Am Wochenende, versteht sich  



Der Spanier schrieb:


> Schöne Grüsse an alle Tierchen (Bären, Wölfe, Plautscher und insbesondere AWBler) des Taunus, ich habe wirklich die Zeit genossen



Gleichfalls  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (21. März 2007)

So, den Parallel-AWB-Fred hab ich wieder löschen lassen, damit es nicht zu Verwirrung kommt. Sorry dafür, aber ich hatte den Original-Fred nicht mehr finden können.

Also, dann jetzt an der richtigen Stelle nochmals ein Tschüss an alle AWBler, Plauscher, Bären und Wölfe (ja, Wissefux, ich gestehe, auch ich war ein Fremdgänger, quasi Polyrudler). Ich hab endlich 'nen Job in meiner Wahlheimat Saarbrücken gefunden und werde daher ab April nur noch im Lokalforum Saarland aktiv sein.

Auch von mir das Angebot: wer die tollen saarländischen Trails kennenlernen will, ich steh jederzeit als Guide bereit.

Macht's gut

Martin


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2007)

das mit dem fremdgehen ist doch bei uns kerlen histogenetisch bedingt  
da kann man gar nix gegen machen  

alles gute in der wahlheimat, kannst ja immer mal übers saar-forum rüber zu uns gucken


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2007)

drüben im saar-forum scheint es ja recht beschaulich zuzugehen ...

also unterhaltungstechnisch biste bei uns hesse wohl besser aufgehoben


----------



## puremalt (21. März 2007)

Ja, das Saar-Forum ist 'n bißchen lahm, obwohl's da 'ne grosse aktive MTB-Szene und viele Radveranstaltungen gibt. Vielleicht posten die so wenig, weil sie so viel radeln?  
Wie auch immer, ich werde dort im Forum meine gewonnenen hessischen Plausch-Kenntnisse einbringen, dann wird's da hoffentlich auch 'n bißchen lebendiger.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ja, das Saar-Forum ist 'n bißchen lahm, obwohl's da 'ne grosse aktive MTB-Szene und viele Radveranstaltungen gibt. Vielleicht posten die so wenig, weil sie so viel radeln?
> Wie auch immer, ich werde dort im Forum meine gewonnenen hessischen Plausch-Kenntnisse einbringen, dann wird's da hoffentlich auch 'n bißchen lebendiger.



Ich habe zwar die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zum Plauschen mehrere Quassler nötig sind, wünsche Dir aber viel Glück und werde garantiert mal auf Dein Angebot zurückgreifen! Kennst Du Dich denn trailmäßig dort jetzt schon aus? Oder müssen wir erstmal `nen Jahr abwarten?


----------



## puremalt (21. März 2007)

Also am Wochenende fahre ich ja schon seit mehreren Jahren im SL (=Saarland, nicht Mercedes), meine Hausstrecke ist die Ecke, wo der St. Ingbert Marathon stattfindet. Der ist übrigens allerwärmstens zu empfehlen (23. September) genauso wie der Saarschleifen-Marathon (06. Mai, aber da ist, glaub ich, eure DIMB-Pfalz-Tour) oder die "Grüne Hölle Freisen" (beste CTF, die ich bisher gefahren bin). Also schöne Strecken kenn ich bereits jetzt genug, falls ihr es nicht länger aushalten könnt.  
Veranstaltungskalender, SL-Impressionen und einige Schmankerl gibt's hier
http://www.nmbiking.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

@puremalt:
Schade das Du uns wieder verläßt, hat immer Spaß gemacht wenn wir mal Mi. zusammen unterwegs waren. Ich hoffe das Du ab und zu mal was von Dir hören läßt. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch mal im Saarland.

Beste Wünsche für die Zukunft im Saarland wünscht Dir
der Lucafabian


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Wann gehts denn hier wieder los?


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann gehts denn hier wieder los?



Kommt darauf an, für wann Du einen lmb-Termin einträgst.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Der kommt spätestens für Mittwoch den  11.04


Wann switch GC auf Mittwoch?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann switch GC auf Mittwoch?


Mitte Mai. Sehen uns dann also öfters!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Dann hätten ja doch einige Plauscher Zeit beim AWB mitzufahren *freu*


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann hätten ja doch einige Plauscher Zeit beim AWB mitzufahren *freu*



Ich bin bis zum Switchen dabei!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin bis zum Switchen dabei!



Da ging ich von aus...


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

.... leider (ich bin hin_un_her gerisse )


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> .... leider (ich bin hin_un_her gerisse )



Ich weis, ich auch, doofe Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (28. März 2007)

Was für ein Kindergarten. Ich habt doch nun schon einen Thread, den ihr zuspamen könnt. Das sinnfreie Rumgeschnattere hat doch hier nix zu suchen.
Stellt nen LMB-Termin ein oder lasst es bleiben.

Ontopic: Wenn das Wetter nächste Woche Mittwoch halbwegs passabel ist, fahr ich ne 2h-Runde ab Hohemark. Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle. Diese Woche geht nicht, da hab ich schon einen anderen Termin.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Was für ein Kindergarten. Ich habt doch nun schon einen Thread, den ihr zuspamen könnt. Das sinnfreie Rumgeschnattere hat doch hier nix zu suchen.
> Stellt nen LMB-Termin ein oder lasst es bleiben.
> 
> Ontopic: Wenn das Wetter nächste Woche Mittwoch halbwegs passabel ist, fahr ich ne 2h-Runde ab Hohemark. Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle. Diese Woche geht nicht, da hab ich schon einen anderen Termin.
> ciao, matthias



Junge, junge, junge, der einzige, der sich hier kindisch verhält bist Du!  

Vielleicht sehen wir uns nächste Woche, habe auch vor zu fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Was für ein Kindergarten. Ich habt doch nun schon einen Thread, den ihr zuspamen könnt. Das sinnfreie Rumgeschnattere hat doch hier nix zu suchen.
> Stellt nen LMB-Termin ein oder lasst es bleiben.



 Du bist sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gemein!


----------



## Lupo (28. März 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> ...
> Ontopic: Wenn das Wetter nächste Woche Mittwoch halbwegs passabel ist, fahr ich ne 2h-Runde ab Hohemark. Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle. ...
> ciao, matthias



unter den gleichen voraussetzungen wär ich auch mal wieder dabei falls ich noch mithalten kann. hatte ja schliesslich kein bergtraining auf malle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2007)

Ich fahre heute auch wieder in den Taunus.

Könnte so gegen 17:15 - 17:30 Uhr an der Hohemark oder am Franzoseneck sein, also wenn wer Lust hat...


----------



## Stump1967 (28. März 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Was für ein Kindergarten. Ich habt doch nun schon einen Thread, den ihr zuspamen könnt. Das sinnfreie Rumgeschnattere hat doch hier nix zu suchen.
> Stellt nen LMB-Termin ein oder lasst es bleiben.
> 
> Ontopic: Wenn das Wetter nächste Woche Mittwoch halbwegs passabel ist, fahr ich ne 2h-Runde ab Hohemark. Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle. Diese Woche geht nicht, da hab ich schon einen anderen Termin.
> ciao, matthias


Na da bin ich dann auch mit dabei. Machst Du ein LMB eintrag?

Fährt einer am Wochenende ab Hohemark?

Bis dann,Jens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2007)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Fährt einer am Wochenende ab Hohemark



Könnt' ich mir bevorzugt Samstag auch einrichten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2007)

Ich habe mal einen AWB-Termin für den 04. April eingetragen.

Ich kann aber nicht den Guide spielen, weil ich gerade an diesem Tag zeitlich sehr begrenzt bin und mich wahrscheinlich früher ausklinken muss.


----------



## fUEL (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin bis zum Switchen dabei!


 
Ich auch gerne, falls ich denn da bin.
next Woch bin ich ned da aber danach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Junge, junge, junge, der einzige, der sich hier kindisch verhält bist Du!
> 
> Vielleicht sehen wir uns nächste Woche, habe auch vor zu fahren.


War wohl ne gescheiterte feindliche Übernahme


----------



## m.a.t. (28. März 2007)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Fährt einer am Wochenende ab Hohemark?


Der KillerN ausm Nachbarthread der Eisbären fährt am Samstag 14:00 ab Hohemark. Bin wahrscheinlich dabei.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (28. März 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Was für ein Kindergarten. Ich habt doch nun schon einen Thread, den ihr zuspamen könnt. Das sinnfreie Rumgeschnattere hat doch hier nix zu suchen.
> Stellt nen LMB-Termin ein oder lasst es bleiben.



Ich schließe mich dem an. Vielleicht fällt euch ja auf, wie gering die Spamrate in diesem Thread und gering die Beteiligung der AWBler im eigentlichen Plauscherthread ist. Sinnvolle Beiträge, wenig Smileys, Termine zum Mitfahren und Berichte über Ausfahrten in grammatisch und orthografisch möglichst korrekten Sätzen.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem an. Vielleicht fällt euch ja auf, wie gering die Spamrate in diesem Thread und gering die Beteiligung der AWBler im eigentlichen Plauscherthread ist. Sinnvolle Beiträge, wenig Smileys, Termine zum Mitfahren und Berichte über Ausfahrten in grammatisch und orthografisch möglichst korrekten Sätzen.



Da ich weder grammatik noch orthographie behersche, geschweige den weis was des is, sag ich hier besser nix mehr!


----------



## KillerN (28. März 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Der KillerN ausm Nachbarthread der Eisbären fährt am Samstag 14:00 ab Hohemark. Bin wahrscheinlich dabei.
> ciao, matthias



Super   Man sieht sich dann. Ich hoffe das die guten Trails inzwischen nicht mehr so verblockt sind, letztes Mal, waren dort noch endlos viele umgestürzte Bäume.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## lokalhorst (28. März 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem an. Vielleicht fällt euch ja auf, wie gering die Spamrate in diesem Thread und gering die Beteiligung der AWBler im eigentlichen Plauscherthread ist. Sinnvolle Beiträge, wenig Smileys, Termine zum Mitfahren und Berichte über Ausfahrten in grammatisch und orthografisch möglichst korrekten Sätzen.



Auch ich habe eine ähnliche Bitte. Ich finde dies hier immer sehr informativ zum Verabreden für AWB-Touren. Dabei hat mir besonders gefallen, dass ich keine 10 Seiten lesen muß um einmal eine Tour zu fahren. Es wäre einfach schön, wenn es so bleibt. Einfach, sachliche Kommunikation die auf den Punkt kommt! Ihr habt doch einen eigenen Fred für junge Poeten.. 

Vielen Dank
Horsti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (28. März 2007)

...und wenn man sich hier in den Beiträgen wieder zur Hochsprache bemühen könnte wäre ich obendrein sehr dankbar. Dialekte lesen löst bei mir starke Kopfschmerzen aus!

AWB Nächste Woche klingt sehr gut!


----------



## blackbike__ (28. März 2007)

lokalhorst schrieb:


> Auch ich habe eine ähnliche Bitte. Ich finde dies hier immer sehr informativ zum Verabreden für AWB-Touren. Dabei hat mir besonders gefallen, dass ich keine 10 Seiten lesen muß um einmal eine Tour zu fahren. Es wäre einfach schön, wenn es so bleibt. Einfach, sachliche Kommunikation die auf den Punkt kommt! Ihr habt doch einen eigenen Fred für junge Poeten..
> 
> Vielen Dank
> Horsti


 
 dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen  
und jetzt freu ich mich auf's erste diesjährige awb nächste woche!


----------



## Maggo (29. März 2007)

keine angst, das wird der erste und letzte off topic post in diesem thread meinerseits. ich fürchte fast, ihr habt da was falsch verstanden, evtl ist es auch einfach nicht korrekt ausgesprochen worden. es ging schon direkt um euch und eure touren. wir haben neulich zusammengesessen und überlegt wie wir plauscher möglichst oft miteinander fahren können. da einige bisher bei euch andere bisher bei den gc leuten mitgefahren sind hätte man evtl. etwas entscheidungshilfe benötigt und genau das ist denke ich jetzt passiert, leider auf die falsche art und weise. ich glaube wenn man auf solch direkte art und weise in die schranken gewiesen wird ist das ne klare ansage eurerseits. schade ist es allemal. wie sagte es der fux so schön?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3565198&postcount=20361

however, ich möchte das hier nicht überstrapazieren und mach mich jetzt wieder nach drüben. sollte euch der hoffentlich objektive beitrag dennoch stören gebt bitte laut ich nehms dann wieder raus.

peace.


----------



## Google (29. März 2007)

Und jetzt geb ich als eher Unbeteiligter auch noch meinen Senf dazu. So wie ich das hier verstehe geht es hier überhaupt nicht um persönliche Affinitäten, sondern rein um die Tatsache, dass man sich hier in einem Bikeforum befindet und der Name des Threads doch schon eigentlich alles sagt um was es geht: Nämlich um das Afterwork-Biken  Es sollen sich möglichst viele zum Biken im Taunus treffen. Das geht nur wenn man einigermaßen am Thema bleibt und die Verabredung von Touren der Inhaltsschwerpunkt ist.

Sicherlich hat hier keiner etws gegen ein bisschen spamen...gehört ja auch irgendwie dazu. Aber was zu viel ist, ist zu viel.

Ich bin zwar nur 2-3 mal letztes Jahr im Taunus mitgefahren, habe aber im Thread immer gerne mitgelesen und war schnell auf den aktuellen Stand der geplanten Touren. Im Plauscherthread guck ich nur ganz selten hinein weil es mir einfach zu zeitraubend ist nach informativen Posts zu suchen. Das geht sicherlich vielen so.

Ich finde auch, dass wir ja letztendlich alle nur das eine wollen: BIKEN  

Ich fänds übrigens toll wenn dieses Jahr die einzelnen Gruppen mal Ihre Bikereviere ganz offiziell als Tourenangebot für die anderen anbieten würden.

Die AWBler, Wölfe, Eisbären, Plauscher, Dimbis etc.

Ich würd gerne mal was anbieten und würd auch gerne mal was anderes fahren  

Den AWBlern viel Spass bei der ersten offiziellen Tour  

Grüße


Google

Edit: In Frankfurt und Umgebung ist verdammt viel los in Sachen MTB  Das muß so bleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2007)

blackbike schrieb:


> und jetzt freu ich mich auf's erste diesjährige awb nächste woche!




Na dann trag' Dich doch mal ein...


----------



## Lupo (2. April 2007)

ich trag mich auch mal ein, kann aber sein dass ich 17.30 nicht schaffe. wird wohl eher 18.00 bei mir werden  wenn ihr dann schon weg seid ist net schlimm, ich kenn ja den weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2007)

Werde heute so zwischen 18:15 Uhr und 18:30 Uhr an der Hohemark vorbeifahren, Richtung Feldberg, wenn wer zufälligerweise Lust und Zeit haben sollte mitzufahren, dann bitte PM an mich.


----------



## laufand (3. April 2007)

Ahhh, endlich geht's mal wieder los mit dem AWB  
Wie habe ich die Trails um den Feldi vermisst. 
Für morgen könnte ich mir direkt mal den Japaner für den Einstieg vorstellen und/oder Bachtrail, oder, oder, ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden  .

Startzeit 17:30 sollte klappen, müssen wir aber kurzfristig sehen.
@Lupo: Wenn Du erst 18:00 Uhr eintrudelts, können wir ja auch noch eine kurze Runde kreiseln, oder wir synchronisieren uns per Handy...

Aber das Tempo, wahltho  : 
Mittel geht ja mal gar nicht! AWBler fahren grundsätzlich immer langsam    
denkt doch bitte mal an mich alten Sack  

CU 

Andreas


----------



## laufand (3. April 2007)

Und ganz vergessen...

@puremalt: 
Hat Spass gemacht mit Dir den Taunus unsicher zu machen. Wünsch Dir allseits trockene Trails im Saarland.

CU

Andreas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Aber das Tempo, wahltho  :
> Mittel geht ja mal gar nicht! AWBler fahren grundsätzlich immer langsam
> denkt doch bitte mal an mich alten Sack



Wir werden schon keinen zurücklassen 

Apropos alter Sack: Ich bin übrigens älter als Du 

Zur Tour: Vielleicht können wir ja diese Runde zum Teil abfahren. Bin ich erst gestern abend bis Falkenstein gefahren. War echt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (3. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir werden schon keinen zurücklassen
> 
> Apropos alter Sack: Ich bin übrigens älter als Du
> 
> Zur Tour: Vielleicht können wir ja diese Runde zum Teil abfahren. Bin ich erst gestern abend bis Falkenstein gefahren. War echt super.



Ja da sind schon ein paar Schmankerl dabei... Aber am Anfang Teile des roten Punkts alias Japaner hochfahren, ist schon gemein - bergab hat der so viel Flow.


----------



## Lupo (3. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Tour: Vielleicht können wir ja diese Runde zum Teil abfahren. ...



aber denk dran: um 8 wirds langsam dunkel....


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> aber denk dran: um 8 wirds langsam dunkel....



Selbst bei Auslassen des Fuchssteins wird es knapp. Besonders, wenn ich mitkäme... 

Goldgrube, Lindenberg, Viktoriatrail, Kliniktrail wären aber schon nett. Auf der Strecke wären auch noch ein/zwei weitere Trailstücke, die man mitnehmen könnte. Für das erste Stück hinter dem Sandplacken kann man den Trail direkt neben dem Limes nehmen, am Kocherfels gibt es schöne Trails und man könnte natürlich auch noch den Hühnerberg mitnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2007)

War ja nur ein Vorschlag - Kann ja 'eh nicht die ganze Zeit Guide spielen, da ich ja w/ Familienfest vor Acht zu Hause sein muss 

Ich bin die Runde gestern wie gesagt von Hohemark bis Falkenstein gefahren, wobei ich den Teil über den Fuchsstein ausgelassen habe.

Bin um 18:10 von FFM kommend an der Hohemark vorbei und musste dann ja noch von Falkenstein nach Kelkheim. Von Falkenstein nach Kelkheim sind es so 9 km. Ich bin so circa gegen 20:00 Uhr zu Hause gewesen.

Der Fuchsstein lohnt sich übrigens derzeit noch nicht wieder. Bin gerade dagewesen. Da liegen noch viele Bäume auf dem Trail. Macht keinen wirklichen Spass.

Und kalt ist es geworden...


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2007)

17.30 hohe mark schaff ich definitv nicht ...
warum muß ausgerechnet heute der beschissenste tag der woche sein  

mal schauen, vielleicht fahr ich heut abend trotzdem ne kleine runde ...


----------



## Lupo (4. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> warum muß ausgerechnet heute der beschissenste tag der woche sein  ...



und auch der kälteste ich hab doch mit dem winter schon abgeschlossen...


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2007)

momentan grad mal 5,9 °c hier im iph. dazu keine aussicht auf besserung, da sich die sonne nicht blicken läßt ...
also über 10 °c sollten es schon noch werden. auf lange hosen hab ich keinen bock ...


----------



## laufand (4. April 2007)

Hab die Winterklamotten schon wieder unter den Mottenkugeln hervorgeholt. 

Wetter auf dem Feldberg:

Temperatur:	-1.7 °C
Luftfeuchtigkeit:	94 %
Luftdruck:	940 hPa
Windrichtung:	Nord-Ost
Windgeschwindigkeit:	5.6 m/s
Gefühlte Temperatur:	-9 °C

Die Messwerte sind vom 04.04.2007 10:15

Das muss aber noch etwas wärmer werden!!!


----------



## homburger (4. April 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Das muss aber noch etwas wärmer werden!!!



Das seh ich auch so! Was fürn Dreck!

Der Japaner ist trocken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Das muss aber noch etwas wärmer werden!!!



Also Leute jetzt stellt Euch mal nicht so an 



homburger schrieb:


> Der Japaner ist trocken!!!



Wie sollte es auch anders sein, hat doch nicht mehr geregnet. Ich war in den letzten Tagen von der Saalburg bis zum Atzelberg unterwegs. Der ganze Taunus ist schön trocken.

Eine Bitte hätte ich aber: Es wäre sehr gut, wenn die AWB-Runde heute westwärts und nicht Richtung Saalbrug gehen würde, da ich wie gesagt heute ausnahmsweise zeitliche Restriktionen habe.


----------



## laufand (4. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Leute jetzt stellt Euch mal nicht so an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, Hauptsache es wird schön trailig  
Wenn man mein Grinsen im Anschluss operativ entfernen muss, war's richtig gut 

@Sven: Wehe Du bist mit Deinem Hardtail wieder schneller bergab, als ich  (bergauf is eh klar  )


----------



## homburger (4. April 2007)

@Andreas: Ich glaube eher Du mußt mir mal wieder zeigen wie das geht...

Die Sonne scheint und bei uns auf dem Hof sinds 9 Grad!

Bis gleich!


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2007)

hoffe, ihr habt ne schöne tour heute.
hab mich spontan für ne standard speed-runde zum nfh entschieden. hauptsächlich auf forstwegen. wollte mal wissen, ob ich noch nen 20 er hinbekomme bei meinem konditionszustand. hat grade so geklappt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... War heute eine sehr schöne AWB-Tour, schön traillastig, sonnig, wenn auch etwas kühl! Von der Hohemark ging es über die Goldgrube auf den Lindenberg und zum Sandplacken. Weiter ging es erstmal auf einem kleinen Trail direkt neben dem Limes und später den Hauptweg Richtung Feldberg bis zum kleinen Rundweg. Den weiter bis zum X-Trail und diesen bis zum Hauptweg Richtung Windeck. Vom Windeck den Pflasterweg runter zum Fuxi, Reichenbachtrail, Falkenstein, Kocherfels, Viktoriatrail, Hühnerberg und Kliniktrail, bzw. Hopp- und Bachweg.
> 
> Die Daten 24km, 725Hm, 13,4km/h hören sich zwar eigentlich nicht so spektakulär an, es war aber definitiv ziemlich anstrengend! ...



Ich war auch sehr begeistert. Schade, dass ich mich in Falkenstein verabschieden musste. Hätte gerne die restlichen Trails auch noch mitgenommen.

Ich habe schonmal für kommende Woche eine Folgetermin eingetragen


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. April 2007)

Geht Sonntag oder Montag eine Tour im Namen des Eies? Bin für fast jede Schandtat zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (5. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war auch sehr begeistert. Schade, dass ich mich in Falkenstein verabschieden musste. Hätte gerne die restlichen Trails auch noch mitgenommen.
> 
> Ich habe schonmal für kommende Woche eine Folgetermin eingetragen



Mir hats auch viel spaß gemacht, endlich mal wieder neue Trails kennengelernt


----------



## KillerN (5. April 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Geht Sonntag oder Montag eine Tour



Wäre auch interresiert


----------



## Babu (6. April 2007)

ne tour am montag würd ich auch sehr begrüßen  

mittwochs werd ich leider nur sehr sehr selten mitfahren können.....immer nur dann, wenn ich mich mal vom franz-unterricht befreie  
hab bis um 17.15 uhr schule  

gruß
martin


----------



## Milass (6. April 2007)

Babu schrieb:


> ne tour am montag würd ich auch sehr begrüßen
> 
> mittwochs werd ich leider nur sehr sehr selten mitfahren können.....immer nur dann, wenn ich mich mal vom franz-unterricht befreie
> hab bis um 17.15 uhr schule
> ...



17.15   und ich dachte ich hätte lange schule (bis 15:30/16:15)...
Sind doch imo. eh Ferien also


----------



## Babu (6. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> 17.15   und ich dachte ich hätte lange schule (bis 15:30/16:15)...
> Sind doch imo. eh Ferien also




hab halt 3 mal die woche 11 stunden :kotz: 

und an diesem besagten mittwoch sind das die neunte, zehnte und elfte französisch-stunden  
da ich nach diesen 3 stunden immer vollgepumpt mit suizid-gedanken bin, wäre es nicht sinnvoll irgendwelche trails runterzubrettern


----------



## Milass (6. April 2007)

Babu schrieb:


> hab halt 3 mal die woche 11 stunden :kotz:
> 
> und an diesem besagten mittwoch sind das die neunte, zehnte und elfte französisch-stunden
> da ich nach diesen 3 stunden immer vollgepumpt mit suizid-gedanken bin, wäre es nicht sinnvoll irgendwelche trails runterzubrettern



Ich fahr im Sommer so gut wie jeden tag nach der Schule hoch zum Feldi. Bringt Ablenkung und ich erhol mich schneller als zb wenn ich vorm PC/Tv hocken würde.


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. April 2007)

Babu schrieb:


> ne tour am montag würd ich auch sehr begrüßen



Dann lasst uns doch am Montag eine Runde rehen. Dann sind wahrscheinlich auch weniger Nordic-Walker unterwegs als am Sonntag. Um wieviel Uhr ists denn recht?
Und Martin, stell Dir mal vor, Du schleppst Dich am Mittwoch Abend aus der Schule und da stehen dann acht Russen, die Dir die Scheidezähne rausholen...Gib mir mein Geld!


----------



## Milass (6. April 2007)

Montag wär ich auch dabei, ma schaun was mein Bein bis dahin macht.
Wie lang soll die Fahrt denn dauern? 2-3h?
Am liebsten wär mir 13/14 uhr aber ob das der Arbeiter Fraktion hier entgegen kommt?


----------



## KillerN (6. April 2007)

Ach der Faust zählt doch net zur Arbeiterfraktion  

Mir ist Montag die Zeit wurscht egal, alles ab 11 Uhr geht in Ordnung.

So 3 Stunden wären schon ganz angenehm


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. April 2007)

Richtig,
Bildungsbürgertum, aber, liebe Schülerschaft, irgendwann kommt das mit der Arbeit auf jeden zu. Nur an Feiertagen, wie am Montag, bleibe ich der Arbeit fern. Also ist mir die Uhrzeit egal, ich richte mich da nach Euch. Lieber früher als später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (6. April 2007)

Gut dann starte ich einen LMB Eintrag für Montag um 13 Uhr an der Hohen Mark.

Tja das mit der Schule ist echt bald vorbei ... schade eigentlich


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. April 2007)

Hab mich eingetragen, aber wir könnten natürlich auch um 10 den Termin von Adrenalino kapern. Wie siehts damit aus?


----------



## KillerN (6. April 2007)

Das sieht nach gutem Tempo aus, aber wäre dabei. 
Bin mal gespannt für welches Bike du dich nach der letzten Tour entscheidest  

Wenn Milass auch für die frühe Tour ist, werde ich den LMB rausnehmen.


----------



## Milass (6. April 2007)

Um 10 uhr lieg ich noch in den  Federn  
ne das scheint ja ne recht lange tour zu werden, das krieg ich Wassertechnisch gar nich hin da ich immer nur 1.2L wasser mitnehmen kann


----------



## KillerN (7. April 2007)

Ok Jungs, dann lasst uns um 13 Uhr starten. 
Ach Milass, du musst uns dann die neuen Trails zeigen. 

Sonst hat hier keiner Urlaub ?


----------



## Dr. Faust (9. April 2007)

Ich sag mal ab. Ich werde später am Tag eine gemütliche Altherrenrunde fahren, wohl nicht mal im Taunus. Vielleicht leg ich mich auch nur auf eine Wiese und warte auf die erste Zecke des Jahres. Außerdem habe ich den ersten Radhosen-Sonnen-Bräune-Oberschenkel-Rand der Saison seit heute.


----------



## Milass (9. April 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich sag mal ab. Ich werde später am Tag eine gemütliche Altherrenrunde fahren, wohl nicht mal im Taunus. Vielleicht leg ich mich auch nur auf eine Wiese und warte auf die erste Zecke des Jahres. Außerdem habe ich den ersten Radhosen-Sonnen-Bräune-Oberschenkel-Rand der Saison seit heute.



 ok. dann wären wir nur noch zu dritt.
Möchte sich uns jemand evt. noch kurzfristig anschließen?
13:00 Uhr Hohemark, ~3h H Tour


----------



## KillerN (9. April 2007)

Jo zu dritt, mir hat gestern noch jemand ne SMS geschickt. Er wird um 13 Uhr am großen Schild warten. Bis dann ... 


EDIT: JA mach ich


----------



## Milass (9. April 2007)

KillerN, kannst du mir bitte wie letztes mal Wasser zum aufladen mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (9. April 2007)

Und da warens nurnoch 2 
Babu kann leider auch nicht mitkommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Homburger bietet Mi. 18:15 an.
> Seine Touren waren auch immer gut!



Leut' also was ich hier nicht erreichen wollte, war ein Wettlauf um die Mittwochs-Touren, resp. eine "Zersplitterung" der AWBler.

Ich habe auch nicht vor, immer den Guide zu machen. Ich biete also keine Tour an. Ich denke, dass es andere AWBler wie z.b. Arachne gibt, die viel bessere Trails kennen, als ich.

Ich habe den Termin lediglich eingetragen und dachte, dass derzeit noch w/ des Zeitpunkt des Sonnenuntergangs 17:30 Uhr eine gute Zeit sei.

Wenn die Mehrheit der AWBler erst später starten möchte/kann ist das auch ok...

Ich werde wahrscheinlich 'eh nie mit bis zur Hohemark zurückfahren, da ich immer noch mit dem Bike zurück nach Kelkheim muss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Ich habe einfach mal eine Umfrage gestartet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271959


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde wahrscheinlich 'eh nie mit bis zur Hohemark zurückfahren, da ich immer noch mit dem Bike zurück nach Kelkheim muss.



geht mir doch genau so. ich starte von kelkheim mit dem rad und fahre auch dorthin zurück. könnten wir ja eventuell mal zusammen losziehen ...

17.30 uhr hohe mark schaff ich nicht, da ich erst gegen 17.00 uhr in kelkheim loskomme und nicht schon an der hohen mark im koma liegen möchte ...

zu den zwei startzeiten : es hat sich auch schon bewährt, für die frühstarter ne kurze runde rund um die hohe mark zu drehen und dann den rest dort aufzusammeln.
es gibt erstaunlich viele nette trails dort, die aber homburger wohl am besten kennt ...

wenn ich bis mittwoch eines meiner beiden räder wieder fahrtüchtig habe, stehen die chancen für 18.15 nicht schlecht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... geht mir doch genau so. ich starte von kelkheim mit dem rad und fahre auch dorthin zurück. könnten wir ja eventuell mal zusammen losziehen ...



Ich komme immer direkt aus FFM zur Hohemark, aber wir können gerne den Rückweg nach K'heim gemeinsam fahren 



wissefux schrieb:


> ... zu den zwei startzeiten : es hat sich auch schon bewährt, für die frühstarter ne kurze runde rund um die hohe mark zu drehen und dann den rest dort aufzusammeln ...



Auch 'ne Variante...



wissefux schrieb:


> ... wenn ich bis mittwoch eines meiner beiden räder wieder fahrtüchtig habe ...



Wenn Du Hilfe brauchen solltest, melde Dich einfach...


----------



## Milass (10. April 2007)

Auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour UNBEDINGT den alten könig miteinbinden. das ist so ein genialer Berg, simmer heut gefahren. mussten zwar gut 50% schieben aber wenn man die richtigen trails fährt - herrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (10. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> gut 50% schieben


Wir sind ja auch Wege hoch gelaufen wo keine waren, ich sag nur Geröll auf Geröll   Beim nächsten Mal bitte nicht auf verdacht mal links reinfahren sondern den guten Alten Forstweg/trail zum Altkönig hoch benutzen  

Ansonsten bin ich auch für die etwas spätere Tour, aber ob das ohne Licht noch geht ? Auspacken will ich es ja eigentlich net mehr *g*


----------



## Katze Timba (10. April 2007)

Zitat Steffen: "Habe gestern für 25Km irgendwo bei Usingen knapp 2 Stunden gebraucht  !!! Aber das wird schon wieder."

 Das ist hier im Taunus eben so...etwas steilere Strecken benötigen eben mehr Zeit, aber dafür wirst Du belohnt wenn Du "oben" angekommen bist..Du könntest ja mal zur Saalburg fahren.
Die Katze


----------



## homburger (10. April 2007)

Sorry, ich hätte wohl etwas dazu schreiben sollen. Das war keine Kampfansage für Deine AWB Tour. 17:30 schaffe ich nur einfach nicht. Generell haben wir uns immer gegen 18:00h getroffen. 

Übrigens war Deine Runde von letztem Mittwoch sehr schön!

Bis später 



Sven


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2007)

homburger schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hätte wohl etwas dazu schreiben sollen. Das war keine Kampfansage für Deine AWB Tour. 17:30 schaffe ich nur einfach nicht. Generell haben wir uns immer gegen 18:00h getroffen.



So habe ich das auch überhaupt nicht verstanden 

Die 17:30 Uhr als Startzeitpunkt hatte ich für die Übergangszeit vorgeschlagen.

Ich wollte hier daher auch jetzt nur ausloten, ob die Leute morgen nicht schon lieber generell später als 17:30 Uhr starten möchten.

Ist ja auch nicht meine AWB-Tour, sondern unsere gemeinsame AWB-Tour


----------



## Adrenalino (10. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Um 10 uhr lieg ich noch in den  Federn
> ne das scheint ja ne recht lange tour zu werden, das krieg ich Wassertechnisch gar nich hin da ich immer nur 1.2L wasser mitnehmen kann



*stillermitlesermodusaus*

Falls eurerseits Interesse an der Tour besteht ( sehr traillastig ) kann ich die auch mal später einstellen, der 10 Uhr-Termin für gestern wurde wegen div. familiärer und privater Verpflichtungen meinerseits so früh angesetzt 

Bei schönem Wetter faa isch aach lieber später los.

Wegen Wasser kein Problem, auf der Tour kommen wir an nem Bächelchen und nem Brunnen vorbei, ideal zum auffüllen. Da passt es dann auch mit 1,2 L.

Tempo? Wir sind gestern 46km/1500hm in 3:32 gefahren. Bei ner größeren Truppe wird sich am langsamsten orientiert, Ehrensache


----------



## laufand (10. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So habe ich das auch überhaupt nicht verstanden
> 
> Die 17:30 Uhr als Startzeitpunkt hatte ich für die Übergangszeit vorgeschlagen.
> 
> ...



Dann klink' ich mich auch mal kurz ein.

wie Sven schon angedeutet hat, ist 18:00 Uhr die Uhrzeit, die sich in den letzten 4 Jahren AWB, in denen ich dabei bin, herauskristalisiert hat. Das war einfach der beste Kompromiss aus 
a) noch genug Sonnenlicht und 
b) Arbeitskompatibilität.

Ich sehe aber auch überhaupt kein Problem, wenn es ein früheres und ein späteres Angebot gibt. Je mehr umso besser. Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass die Gruppen nicht größer als bei Go-Crazy werden  (wg. der Verwechselungsgefahr  )

Auch finde ich es durchaus gut, wenn nicht nur ich den Guide spiele, sondern auch mal andere in die "Pflicht" genommen werden. So erweitert man das Trail-Repertroir und Alle (vor allem die alten AWB-Hasen) haben mehr Spass. In diesem Kontext auch nochmal Dank an Thomas und Gerd (der Falkenstein-Trail war klasse - den kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht). BTW: ist die weiße Mauer schon wieder befahrbar???

So und jetzt freu' ich mich schon wieder auf das AWB am Mi.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## KillerN (10. April 2007)

Wie im Eisbärenforum schon zu lesen ist  

Ja die weisste Mauer ist fahrbar  Zur Anfahrt hin liegt ein großer Baum, wobei man den umfahren kann, der ganze Trail runter ist dann in einem Rutsch durchfahrbar  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## laufand (10. April 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wie im Eisbärenforum schon zu lesen ist
> 
> Ja die weisste Mauer ist fahrbar  Zur Anfahrt hin liegt ein großer Baum, wobei man den umfahren kann, der ganze Trail runter ist dann in einem Rutsch durchfahrbar
> 
> ...



Hmmm, lecker 

Ich komm einfach nicht mehr dazu, hier im Forum alles zu lesen ...


----------



## Milass (10. April 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> *stillermitlesermodusaus*
> 
> Falls eurerseits Interesse an der Tour besteht ( sehr traillastig ) kann ich die auch mal später einstellen, der 10 Uhr-Termin für gestern wurde wegen div. familiärer und privater Verpflichtungen meinerseits so früh angesetzt
> 
> ...



Hi,

Natürlich besteht Interesse meiner/unsererseits - 
das mit den 1.2L wird sich ab dem 11. Mai eh erledigen, dann hab ich endlich meinen (trink)rucksack  
Da ich aus Frankfurt einreise (mit dem Bike), sinds bei mir dann insgesammt immer 30km mehr  (mit Hin+Rückfahrt) also bleiben von den 1.2L bei Ankunft in Hohemark nich mehr viel über, wenn KillerN mitkommt mach ich mir keine Sorgen, der hat ja seine Wasserversorgungsstation im Auto 
Wusst gar nich das man im Taunus aus Bächelchen und Brünnchen trinkt - kenn ich nur von den Alpen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Adrenalino (10. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Wusst gar nich das man im Taunus aus Bächelchen und Brünnchen trinkt - kenn ich nur von den Alpen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Michael



Jaaa, da gibts ein paar Stellen  und ich hab bisher keine Probleme bemerkt von wegen nicht vetragen oder so......scheint alles beste Qualität zu sein.

Einfach mal in Zukunft LMB beachten, will versuchen die Tour öfters anzubieten. Dann auch mit späterer Uhrzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2007)

Ich habe den AWB-Termin um 17:30 Uhr wieder gelöscht, da sich jetzt offensichtlich doch alle auf den Termin um 18:15 Uhr eingeschossen haben 

Kommt mir auch ganz gelegen, da ich heute unerwartet noch einen geschäftlichen Termin am späteren Nachmittag reinbekommen habe und es für mich auch stressig geworden wäre, um 17:30 Uhr an der Hohemark zu sein. geworden wäre.


----------



## homburger (11. April 2007)

Na umso besser  

Dann kommst Du doch auch, oder?


----------



## Lupo (11. April 2007)

wie schon letzte woche geschrieben passt mir auch 18.00 + besser. hab mich mal eingetragen...


----------



## laufand (11. April 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> wie schon letzte woche geschrieben passt mir auch 18.00 + besser. hab mich mal eingetragen...



Hi Wolfgang,

hast Du den Track von letzter Woche bekommen (per EMail)?

Ciao bis später


----------



## Dr. Faust (11. April 2007)

Ja Geilo,
das wird ja heute AWB mit fast kompletter Stammbesetzung!


----------



## Lupo (11. April 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Hi Wolfgang,
> 
> hast Du den Track von letzter Woche bekommen (per EMail)?
> 
> Ciao bis später



ja hab ich, danke schonmal 

bis später, scheint ja ne gruppenstärke zu geben wie sonst im hochsommer


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...
> bis später, scheint ja ne gruppenstärke zu geben wie sonst im hochsommer



Von der Temperatur her ist es schon fast Hochsommer. War eben ärmellos unterwegs, war völlig ausreichend.


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2007)

im wald is kalt ...
das geht momentan noch ganz schnell. wenn die sonne sich langsam verkrümelt wirds ruck zuck frisch im schatten  ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2007)

homburger schrieb:


> Na umso besser
> 
> Dann kommst Du doch auch, oder?



Ich werde wohl auch dabei sein, aber wie immer nur einen Teil der Strecke mitfahren, denn ich muss ja noch nach Kelkheim und ich möchte nicht erst um 21:00 Uhr zu Hause sein. Ich komme 'eh meist abends erst um 20:00 Uhr Heim, weil ich immer noch durch den Taunus brate 



wissefux schrieb:


> im wald is kalt ...
> das geht momentan noch ganz schnell. wenn die sonne sich langsam verkrümelt wirds ruck zuck frisch im schatten  ...



Oh ja! - Zumindest eine Windjacke sollte man dabei haben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (11. April 2007)

Also ich fand es sehr nett heute. War ne tolle Gruppe und nur einen Platten hat es gegeben!

Nächste Woche mal etwas anderes... Ich schreib noch Details rein.

Schönen Abend allen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4352

Sven


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2007)

nächste woche bin ich nicht dabei.
ich hab noch fast das hinterrad verloren. der schnellspanner hat sich gelöst. gemerkt hab ich das erst, als ich das rad in den keller tragen wollte ...
hab halt grad die seuche  . haltet euch fern von mir ...


----------



## m.a.t. (11. April 2007)

@Sven, das hört sich ja geheimnisvoll an. Bin gespannt.
@Fux, das find ich klasse und sehr kameradschaftlich, dass du dich hier aufopferst und den Materialvirus von mir übernommen hast.
Ich zeig jetzt meinem Bike erstmal mit dem Hammer, wer hier der Herr im Haus ist. Vielleicht hilft das ja. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## laufand (11. April 2007)

Hi Sven,

wirklich schöne Tour. Aber was werden wir nächste Woche verpassen???
Man sieht sich also erst in Kellerwald.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> @Fux, das find ich klasse und sehr kameradschaftlich, dass du dich hier aufopferst und den Materialvirus von mir übernommen hast.
> ciao, matthias



alles fürs team ...


----------



## Milass (12. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> alles fürs team ...



Hey, den Material Virus hab ich auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (13. April 2007)

homburger schrieb:


> Also ich fand es sehr nett heute. War ne tolle Gruppe und nur einen Platten hat es gegeben!
> 
> Nächste Woche mal etwas anderes... Ich schreib noch Details rein.
> 
> ...



Na dann bin ich doch auch mal wieder dabei, mußte über Ostern erst noch eine Runde Höhentraining in den Dolomiten mitnehmen um mit Euch wieder mitzuhalten. So mal nebenbei für die AWB Heizer: Die Dolomiten sind richtig anspruchsvoll aber schön. Also wer richtige Traumtouren fahren will, der plant mal biken rund um Brixen oder Bozen ein. 

Am Sa gibt es mal wieder die Rote Mühle Tour: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4363

Ey der Horsti


----------



## fUEL (13. April 2007)

lokalhorst schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich doch auch mal wieder dabei, mußte über Ostern erst noch eine Runde Höhentraining in den Dolomiten mitnehmen um mit Euch wieder mitzuhalten. So mal nebenbei für die AWB Heizer: Die Dolomiten sind richtig anspruchsvoll aber schön. Also wer richtige Traumtouren fahren will, der plant mal biken rund um Brixen oder Bozen ein.
> 
> Am Sa gibt es mal wieder die Rote Mühle Tour:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4363
> ...


 
Dolo sind geil und wenn man will kann man in einem Tag unter Mithilfe der Gondeln über 3300hm vernichten und muss nur 820hm hochkurbeln.

Nennt sich 3 Gondeltour und ist 1. Sahne Kohlert, Ritten und Jenesien nenne sich die 3 Berge rund um Bozen. Ritten ist fahrtechnisch in Teilbereichen ziemlich anspruchsvoll, Jenesien ist Landschafterlebnis pur und Kohlert ist flowig mit einigen Wurzelpassagen.

Gruss Frank

Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2007)

hatte ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich die seuche hab ? ach ja, hier ...



wissefux schrieb:


> nächste woche bin ich nicht dabei.
> ich hab noch fast das hinterrad verloren. der schnellspanner hat sich gelöst. gemerkt hab ich das erst, als ich das rad in den keller tragen wollte ...
> hab halt grad die seuche  . haltet euch fern von mir ...



the bullshit continues :

heute obergeiles wetter, chefe gibt mittag frei  , also nix wie heim und ab aufs bike.
komisch, irgendwas scheint mit der bremse nicht zu stimmen, hinten kaum druckpunkt. also kurzer stop, hinterrad raus und wieder rein. druckpunkt wieder da. also rauf auf den feldberg und wieder runter.

zu hause wieder angekommen, stoppe ich vor der tür, steige ab und sehe plötzlich einen bremsbelag auf den boden neben dem rad liegen. komisch, der kann doch nicht eben rausgefallen sein, der muß ja rausgefallen sein, als ich vom awb heimkam und der schnellspanner lose war  
dann bin ich also grade eben mit nur einem bremsbelag die feldbergschneise runter   
na ja, hat ja auch geklappt. ich schau mir den belag an und denke noch, oh, zeit zum wechseln ...
also schnell ein paar neue geholt, rad ausgebaut, kolben zurückgedrückt und jetzt kommts :
der nippel (ich scheiß jetzt mal aufs nippelverbot  ) an den einem kolben war nicht mehr da, also nix mehr mit bremsbelag einsetzen  

offensichtlich habe ich auf der einen seite den nippel abgebremst, der belag lag ja zu hause im hof  

somit ist also auch mein zweites bike im arsch, das schöne wochenende im arsch und überhaupt hab ich grad gar keinen bock mehr  :kotz: 

ich glaub, ich fang wieder mit schach spielen an ...


----------



## fUEL (13. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich die seuche hab ? ach ja, hier ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kontinuität ist nicht immer gewünscht, hast mein Mitgefühl.


----------



## KillerN (13. April 2007)

UI du hast aber ein Glück,ist ja nicht zu fassen...

Sei mal froh das sich der Kolben nicht in den Löschern der Scheibe verfangen hat, das hätte einen Stop an Ort und Stelle zur Folge gehabt ... 

Das der Kolben relativ weich ist und nie mit einem Schraubenzieher zurück gedrückt werden darf steht in der Anleitung  Immer mit sitztendem Bremsbelag zurückdrücken, bzw. davor einsetzten  

Ansonsten Kopf hoch


----------



## Milass (13. April 2007)

Wo wir grad beim thema material sind,

bin ich froh das meine Bremsen nach zig mal kolben neu mobilisieren und nach 4h nose wheelie + jumps endlich nich mehr schleifen  
Ansonnsten: Gabel verliert öl, gabel generell ziemlich im ...ihr wisst scho,
Gut, die sache mit den schief sitzenden lagern im steuersatz, (ach wo wir grad beim steuersatz sind, wenn ihr wollt das euer steuersatz beim lagereinpressen nich total zerkratzt wird und ihr falschaussagen bekommt von wegen schon gefräst - würde ich nich zu montimare gehen. )

Dann gibts noch so kleinigkeiten wie kurbel knacken, tachosender sendet nich mehr und sowas... kümmer ich mich ma heut nacht drum -

vg,

milass

ps, meine griffe sitzen nun endlich bombenfest  - haarspray sei dank!


----------



## caroka (13. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> ......ps, meine griffe sitzen nun endlich bombenfest  - haarspray sei dank!



Haarspray!

Klar, probier ich auch mal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> ... Gut, die sache mit den schief sitzenden lagern im steuersatz,...



Was war denn noch mit Deinem Steuersatz. Sah vor zwei Wochen doch eigentlich ganz i.O. aus, oder doch nicht?


----------



## Milass (13. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was war denn noch mit Deinem Steuersatz. Sah vor zwei Wochen doch eigentlich ganz i.O. aus, oder doch nicht?



Ne, er war noch nie ok.
Wenn wir uns des nächste mal treffen zeig ich ihn dir nochmal.


----------



## Dr. Faust (15. April 2007)

Themenabend Materialschwund:
Schaltauge am Kona. Naja, manch einen soll es ja schlimmer erwischt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (15. April 2007)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH

BREMSHEBEL GESCHROTTET!!!!!

SATTEL GESCHROTETT!!!!!

KRATZER IM RAHMEN!!!!! 

ich fass es nicht. Harmloser "Sturz" bei geringem Tempo zur seite weg weil ich son Tier nich überrollen wollte und alles geht kaputt. Erklär mir bitte einer das:
Leute fliegen ständig mit 50kmh+ auf die schnauze und deren Bike geht nie kaputt. 
Nie! Nichmal ein kleiner kratzer! 
Ich flieg einmal harmlos hin und alles ist im arsch. 
Womit hab ich das bloß verdient....



Ok jetzt gehts mir besser.


----------



## Lupo (15. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> ...weg weil ich son Tier nich überrollen wollte ....



p. gehabt...was war des fürn tier? hunde springen eigentlich rechtzeitig weg weil die ne gute reaktion haben.
bei mir wars gestern ein spziergänger,is aber nochmal gut gegangen....


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH
> 
> BREMSHEBEL GESCHROTTET!!!!!
> 
> ...



das blatt scheint sich zu wenden, jetzt kann ich mal ein beileid verteilen


----------



## Milass (15. April 2007)

Keine ahnung welches tier das war.
zum heulen. 
55 kostet so ein scheiss satz hebel. 185 für die carbon version.
Bei mir geht in letzter zeit alles kaputt....


----------



## Lupo (18. April 2007)

was ist eigentlich los hier 
lauter unkommentierte abmeldungen für heut abend 
isses dann im taunus so kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2007)

Ich bin heute abend wahrscheinlich auch nicht dabei. Wird mir einfach zu spät. War gestern auch erst um 20:00 Uhr vom Biken zurück und will morgen noch Gerd beim Umzug helfen.

Ich versuche daher heute noch früher eine Runde zu fahren...


----------



## lokalhorst (18. April 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich los hier
> lauter unkommentierte abmeldungen für heut abend
> isses dann im taunus so kalt



mal einer mit einer kommentierten Abmeldung! Mich hat der Heuschnupfen so erwischt, dass ich jetzt gleich mal schnell nach Hause muß. Ich könnte heulen, da ich vor Antigua noch mal mit Euch fahren wollte. 

Bis zum Mai
der Horsti


----------



## Dr. Faust (18. April 2007)

Ich will dann mein Abmelden mal kommentieren: Zur Zeit tierisch Stress, bin vor fünf Minuten von der A nach Hause gekommen und müsste in 15 Minuten schon losfahren. In der Zwischenzeit zu Mittag essen und umziehen sowie alles fertig machen (Lampe, Camelbak, etc).
Da lunger ich lieber zu Hause rum.
Dem harten Rest viel Spaß!


----------



## Milass (18. April 2007)

gibts überhaupt noch jemand der kommt?

ich hab mich erst gar nich angemeldet. aber villeicht hab ich mein Bike bis nächsten Mittwoch wieder hingekriegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (18. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> gibts überhaupt noch jemand der kommt?...



bis jetzt sind wir noch zu 3, ausser es kippt noch einer um...


----------



## homburger (18. April 2007)

Keiner umgekippt! War etwas frisch aber sehr schön!


----------



## Milass (18. April 2007)

Wo seit ihr gefahren?


----------



## Dr. Faust (19. April 2007)

Ist eigentlich schon mal einer von Euch den Kellerwald Marathon gefahren?
Wenn ja, auf den Fotos sieht es sehr Waldautobahnig aus. Stimmt das? Und viel wichtiger, was war denn Eure Zeit/ Strecke?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2007)

Bzgl. der #Anzahl der AWB-Teilnehmer ist die Volatilität derzeit ja noch recht hoch 

Aber Hauptsache, Ihr hattet Euren Fun.

Mir ist dann gestern am Nachmittag dann doch noch in der Firma was dazwischen gekommen und ich hätte es gar nicht mehr rechtzeitig schaffen können. War dann doch wieder erst um 20:30 Uhr aus dem Taunus zurück...


----------



## Lupo (19. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Wo seit ihr gefahren?



homburgers hausrunde und ne schleife über den alden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (19. April 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon mal einer von Euch den Kellerwald Marathon gefahren?
> Wenn ja, auf den Fotos sieht es sehr Waldautobahnig aus. Stimmt das? Und viel wichtiger, was war denn Eure Zeit/ Strecke?



Ich bin da vor 3 Jahren meinen ersten Marathon überhaupt gefahren. Strecke 40Km und die Zeit war einfach nur schlecht, 2:24 oder so und ich glaube 10 letzter. 

Zur Strecke, ja hinauf sind es meist Waldautobahnen, wobei es einen steilen Wiesen-trail rauf geht. Abwärts sind es meistens doch trails, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Im allgemeinen Fahrtechnisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll.

Also man sieht sich am Sonntag.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Milass (20. April 2007)

Soooooo:

Mein Bike ist wieder halbwegs fit (fahrbereit) und mein Konto wieder mal dünner, sodass ihr nächstes mal mit mir rechnen könnt...

Aber der Materialvirus hat mich noch nicht verlassen, heute ne kleine ex. KA Runde gedreht und schon nen Dorn im Reifen stecken gehabt  

gruß

michael


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2007)

Ich habe für kommenden Mittwoch 'mal einen AWB-Termin eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4410


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe für kommenden Mittwoch 'mal einen AWB-Termin eingetragen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4410



hallo wahltho !
dein eintrag ist sicher aller ehren wert, aber er enthält keinerlei infos über die geplante tour.
es gibt viele biker, die sich am lmb-eintrag orientieren und nicht immer die zeit aufbringen können, um in den zugehörigen foren die nötigen infos rauszusuchen.
desweiteren ist in der regel der lmb-eintrager automatisch für die "neulinge" der ansprechpartner und tourguide.
ich für meinen teil werde deshalb nie ein guiding von der hohen mark aus anbieten, da ich mich immer zwischendurch richtung heimat absetze und somit die funktion des guides nicht erfüllen kann.
wenn awb-touren beispielsweise mal mehr in richtung westen führen, übernehme ich gerne kurz die funktion des co-guides, da ich mich dort besser auskenne, als im östlichen taunus.

grundsätzlich möchte ich also hier für künftige tour-einträge bitten, dass möglichst auch die geplante route mit angegeben wird. für eine tour, die ausschließlich richtung saalburg und weiter in diese richtung geht, müßte ich beispielsweise mehr zeit, mehr kondition, mehr zu trinken und eventuell licht mitnehmen. bei allen anderen varianten kann ich meist bequem irgendwo aussteigen ...


----------



## Milass (21. April 2007)

Also ich finde 18 Uhr ein wenig spät, im Sommer ist es sicherlich Ok, aber bedenkt doch mal das nicht jeder mit dem Auto anreist und nach der Tour noch per Bike nachhause fahren muss, und teilweise (mich eingeschlossen) einen langen Rückweg hat
Letztes mal (erste AWB tour in dem jahr) hab ich mein Haus im dunkeln finden müssen :/


----------



## m.a.t. (21. April 2007)

18:00 ist der klassische AWB-Termin. Früher ist auch doof. Die meisten AWBer haben Verpflichtungen wegen sowas ekligem wie A*****. Da geht es früher einfach nicht.
Das mit der Anreise zählt nicht, ich brauch auch immer ne knappe Stunde und beschwer mich nicht. Auch im Sommer komm ich dann meist erst im Dunkeln nach Hause, weil wir da eher 3h beim AWB unterwegs sind. Aber für solche Fälle gibt es ja Licht. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2007)

Ich war der Meinung, dass man vielleicht am Mittwochum 18:00 Uhr vor Ort gemeinsam die Präferenz bzgl. der jeweiligen Route klären und danach auch festlegen könnte, wer der "Guide" ist - für  eine zweistündige Taunus-Tour Bedarf es m.E. keiner grossen Planung und Vorbereitung.

Dies erscheint anscheinend zu flexibel und spontan 

Ich habe daher meinen LMB-Eintrag für das AWB am kommenden Mittwoch wieder gelöscht.

Möge ein anderer, der sich berufen fühlt, denn einen neuen Eintrag machen


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2007)

löschen hättest das nicht gleich müssen. man kann es ja auch "überarbeiten"  

mal ein beispiel : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4397

also eine grobe absteckung der route reicht ja vollkommen aus. wir sind auch oft spontan genug, um die route beispielsweise entsprechend der witterung oder aber auch der teilnehmer anzupassen. bei vielen teilnehmern ist auch mal ne splittung in zwei leistungsgruppen angesagt. man kann die einzeln anvisierten ziele ja schließlich hart und schmerzlich oder aber auch sanft und zärtlich erreichen  

also leute, was geht nun am mittwoch ?


----------



## laufand (21. April 2007)

Heu z'sämme,

also ich weiß heute noch nicht, wonach es mir am am Mittwoch gelüstet.
Kellerwald ruft morgen und erfahrungsgemäß ist danach eher Rekom angesagt.

Also ich meld mich auf jeden Fall morgen Abend noch mal...
Da können wir uns dann synchronisieren...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## laufand (23. April 2007)

Für alle Kellerwald-Geschädigten und andere Berauf-Kriechtiere wie mich hab ich für Mittwoch was ins LMB eingestellt. 

Denkt dran: REKOM ist wichtig, entsprechend wird das Tempo angesetzt.
Lockerst bergauf aber der Fahrspass bergab kommt natürlich nicht zu kurz...

Man sieht sich...

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. April 2007)

ja bitte schön langsam bei der hitze, möglicherweise muß ich mich nämlich schon ziemlich abhetzen, um überhaupt pünktlich zu sein ...
um 17.00 uhr kommt nämlich nochmal ein handwerker zu mir ...

im zweifelsfall such ich euch dann per handyortung


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. April 2007)

Ich fand, das war heute eines der angenehmsten AWB jemals! Die Gruppe ist gut zusammen geblieben, es gabe keine nennenswerten Pausen und den Indianertrail fand ich großartig. Den werde ich sehr bald nochmal fahren.
Uwe, wo warst Du eigentlich abgeblieben?


----------



## KillerN (28. April 2007)

Jemand lust Morgen bzw. Heute um 14 oder 15 Uhr ab der Hohen Mark zu starten ?
Gruß
jens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2007)

Moin, hätte schon Interesse an einer Tour heute so gegen 14:00 Uhr.

Vielleicht könnten wir ja auch mal aus meiner Ecke starten.

Ich schick' Dir einfach mal eine PN mit meiner Handy-Nummer.


----------



## KillerN (28. April 2007)

Cool, dann bis Später !

Kommt sonst noch jemand ? 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2007)

... um 14:00 Uhr ab Hohemark


----------



## Milass (28. April 2007)

Ich würd ja soooooooo gern aber kann nicht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Mai 2007)

Nach hartem Einsatz gelang es uns heute immerhin beim zweiten Anlauf, ein Foto von mischuwi beim Ausführen des brandneuen AWB-Trikots zu schießen.


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nach hartem Einsatz gelang es uns heute immerhin beim zweiten Anlauf, ein Foto von mischuwi beim Ausführen des brandneuen AWB-Trikots zu schießen.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/364809




Beim Ausführen des brandneuen und rattenscharfen AWB-Racing-Team Trikots!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

und wer führt heute alles das brandneue, rattenscharfe und turbogeile trikot aus ?

leute, bei so einem wetter kann doch awb nicht ausfallen ...
für die schnelle runde awb fühl ich mich noch nicht fit genug ...

bei start im vordertaunus oder aber ab fuxtanz könnte ich auch das guiding übernehmen ...


----------



## laufand (2. Mai 2007)

Hi Fux,

ich bin heute leider nicht dabei. Nach einer Odenwald-Tour mit Ray lecke ich noch die Wunden...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Hi Fux,
> 
> ich bin heute leider nicht dabei. Nach einer Odenwald-Tour mit Ray lecke ich noch die Wunden...
> 
> ...



so geht das aber nicht, bei der tac  
wolltet ihr nicht ganz harmlos und vor allem langsam fahren


----------



## laufand (2. Mai 2007)

Nee, diese Woche zieh ich mal den Joker und ruhe mich von gestern aus.
Kellerwald war nicht so anstrengend!

Nächste Woche wieder mit voller Kraft...


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

ich werd dann wohl mit ein paar plauschern die trails unsicher machen. mea culpa ....


----------



## Milass (2. Mai 2007)

Wissefux, du fährst mit uns mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

also 17.45 fuxtanz steht.
von da zum kleinen feldberg trailig hoch, dann trailig runter ins reichenbachtal.
von dort rüber nach falkenstein zu den treppen, ggf. viktoriatempeltrail.
so der plan ...

17.45 fuxtanz, da seid ihr aus frankfurt dann auch schon etwas platt und habt euren speedteil geschafft


----------



## Milass (2. Mai 2007)

hehe  

ne im ernst mal, meinerseits besteht schon interesse, ma waltho fragen was er denkt, aber dann müssten wir unsn bisschen später treffen so ~18:15 weiss gar nich wie lang man von da unten bis zum fux braucht...
So nix für pussy's trails bin ich lang nimmer gefahren 


Aber erstmal schaun was waltho sagt


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

sind wieder mehr oder weniger heil zurück. einen totalausfall hatten wir in der 3. sektion des reichenbachtrails zu beklagen : rahmenbruch  
ansonsten ging es in typischer awb-manier in der hauptsache spaßig bergab und auch die beiden treppenfetischisten kamen am kocherfels dank der tipps vom fUEL auf ihre kosten  ein paar ungewollte abgänge waren auch dabei ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

Hatte zu unserer Tour nebenan gepostet:

Klick!


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hatte zu unserer Tour nebenan gepostet:
> 
> Klick!



habe ich gesehen, aber milass hat nicht unrecht. die freds sollten klar getrennt bleiben, obwohl sich das immer irgendwie vermischen wird ...

heute war awb dran, deshalb hab ich hier gepostet. aber egal, ich les eh fast alles hier mit  

hatte am ende  29 km und 722 realistische hm (hac sei gepriesen  ). schnitt magere 13,9 km/h  , halt noch nicht schnelle runden tauglich ....


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)




----------



## Milass (2. Mai 2007)

Wissefux, falls es dich beruhigt, ich hatte, in ursel angekommen nen 18.83er schnitt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> habe ich gesehen, aber milass hat nicht unrecht. die freds sollten klar getrennt bleiben, obwohl sich das immer irgendwie vermischen wird ...



Jetzt spiel hier mal nicht den Forums-Sheriff - Deine Mannschaft postet auch mal hier und mal da


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt spiel hier mal nicht den Forums-Sheriff - Deine Mannschaft postet auch mal hier und mal da



das will ich doch gar nicht, das ist doch schon der *frank*. war halt nur gestern mittag etwas verwirrend, da wir in beiden freds mehr oder weniger das gleiche gepostet haben. wollte einfach nur vermeiden, dass es bei der nachbearbeitung ebenso läuft  
aber keine chance


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Wissefux, falls es dich beruhigt, ich hatte, in ursel angekommen nen 18.83er schnitt



danke, mein tag ist gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Mai 2007)

Und, geht am Mittwoch was? Eine lockere Rekomrunde, wie immer? Schnitt 160er Puls?


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

mal schauen : zum einen spielt das wetter wohl zur abwechslung mal wieder ne rolle, zum andern hab ich um 17.00 uhr nen termin mit nem gartenbauunternehmen.
wird bei mir auf jeden fall zeitlich knapp ...
und ausserdem bin ich nach meiner sonntagstour "fuxtanz und zurück" mit >15000 hm bei 23 km echt voll im eimer  . laufand und blackbike können das bezeugen, die haben mich ja gesehen. als ich auf hardun traf, hatte ich schon ne stundenlange ausruhphase hintermir und wirkte sicher etwas frischer ...

ich verspreche aber, mit dem richtigen trikot zu kommen  hätte halt doch zwei kurze nehmen sollen ...


----------



## hardun (7. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ausserdem bin ich nach meiner sonntagstour "fuxtanz und zurück" mit >15000 hm bei 23 km echt voll im eimer  . laufand und blackbike können das bezeugen, die haben mich ja gesehen. als ich auf hardun traf, hatte ich schon ne stundenlange ausruhphase hintermir und wirkte sicher etwas frischer ...


Ha ha, da waren wir mit unseren 38 km und 1300 hm ja eigentlich im Kindergarten unterwegs...

Ich hätte auch Lust am Mittwoch 'ne Runde zu drehen [pussymodus an] aber nur wenn es nicht zu dolle regnet [pussymodus aus]

Bis dann,
Jo


----------



## KillerN (7. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> "fuxtanz und zurück" mit >15000 hm bei 23 km echt voll im eimer


[Ironie an]
Dieser Fuchstanz scheint der bisher noch nicht entdeckte höchste Punkt der Erde zu sein,wenn dein Tacho nur Bergauf HM berechnet (wie meiner)  
[Ironie aus]


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

KillerN hat mal nen paar pics von schotten eingestellt  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3673782&postcount=1223


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Dieser Fuchstanz scheint der bisher noch nicht entdeckte höchste Punkt der Erde zu sein,wenn dein Tacho nur Bergauf HM miteinberechnet (wie meiner)



möchte ja nicht wissen, was mein hac anzeigt, wenn ich mal damit auf den mt. everest geradelt bin


----------



## KillerN (7. Mai 2007)

Da kommt dann "Error" weil das Display diese Zahl nicht mehr anzeigen kann


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Da kommt dann "Error" weil das Display diese Zahl nicht mehr anzeigen kann



der alte hac taucht halt echt nix ...
ist der neue vielleicht besser ?

hatte ja gewisse hoffnung mit dr. faust als testperson mit dem neuen sigma. aber das ging ja auch nach hinten los ...
oder ist der taunus-tauglich, dr. faust ? frankfurter probleme interessieren mich ja eigentlich gar nicht ...


----------



## Milass (7. Mai 2007)

meinst du mit altem Hac den normalen Hac 4?
Der Pro soll sehr gut sein, den werd ich mir jedenfalls demnächst mal zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> meinst du mit altem Hac den normalen Hac 4?
> Der Pro soll sehr gut sein, den werd ich mir jedenfalls demnächst mal zulegen.



genau der alte hac 4. hatte da öfter probleme und sogar mal das gehäuse getauscht bekommen, als mir einfach so beim drücken die taste wegflog ...
ein kumpel von mir hat den pro. aber einfach noch zu kurz, um ne aussage zu treffen. am anfang war ich auch total begeistert von dem ding ...

ach ja, eingeschickt bei ciclo sport war der auch mal. hatte keine töne mehr von sich gegeben und selbst der hac-papst hier im forum (thorsten glaub ich ...) konnte mir damals nicht weiterhelfen ....


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Mai 2007)

Wenn der Hac keine Töne mehr von sich gibt, dann hast du wohl beim Öffnen eine der kleinen Federn innen drin verloren oder nicht wieder richtig eingesetzt. Die dienen da auch als Kontakt.
Einen Hac4 gibt es übrigens kostenlos am Alden kurz vor der Rinne irgendwo im Gebüsch, den hab ich da vor 3 Jahren verloren. Viel Glück.


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Mai 2007)

...und was ist mit Mittwoch...


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Wenn der Hac keine Töne mehr von sich gibt, dann hast du wohl beim Öffnen eine der kleinen Federn innen drin verloren oder nicht wieder richtig eingesetzt. Die dienen da auch als Kontakt.
> Einen Hac4 gibt es übrigens kostenlos am Alden kurz vor der Rinne irgendwo im Gebüsch, den hab ich da vor 3 Jahren verloren. Viel Glück.



ne ne, das wars nämlich alles nicht ...



Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ...und was ist mit Mittwoch...



keine ahnung ...


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Mai 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ...und was ist mit Mittwoch...


Am Mittwoch testet ihr, wie wasserdicht eure Radcomputer sind.
Zur gleichen Zeit schlürfe ich gerade unter strahlend blauem Himmel einen leckeren Latte Macchiato am Gardasee. Da passt jetzt mein Lieblingszitat von Homer S.


----------



## laufand (8. Mai 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch testet ihr, wie wasserdicht eure Radcomputer sind.
> Zur gleichen Zeit schlürfe ich gerade unter strahlend blauem Himmel einen leckeren Latte Macchiato am Gardasee. Da passt jetzt mein Lieblingszitat von Homer S.



Dann mal viel Spaß, m.a.t. Der Neid der Begossenen ist Dir sicher!

Für morgen habe ich nen Eintrag ins LMB gemacht. 
Hoffe nur das Wetter wird noch etwas besser und die Vorhersage irrt!  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich hatten Milass und ich ja vor, morgen auch wieder eine schnelle Runde zu fahren.

Wenn das Wetter morgen allerdings zu schlecht sein sollte, dann klopf ich wahrscheinlich nur eben über die Forstautobahn auf den Feldi und wieder runter.

Gestern waren die Wurzeln auf den Trails rund um den Altkönig tlw. recht feucht und man musste etwas Vorsicht walten lassen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich meine Taunusrunde heute abend noch vor dem angekündigten Regen durchbekomme.


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. Mai 2007)

Ich denke, ich pack mal wieder das Slayer aus. Aber wasserdicht sind alle Bikes. Ist halt kein Badminton.


----------



## Dr. Faust (9. Mai 2007)

Super,
ich bin auf der A***** gefangen, bis halb fünf. Ob ich es dann rechtzeitig schaffe, die 30 km zur Hohemark + Essen und umziehen zu beältigen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Deshalb trage ich mich aus. Sollte ich doch noch dabei sein, melde ich mich per Handy.
Mist.


----------



## laufand (9. Mai 2007)

So, ich mach hier eins auf Weichei und sage für heute das AWB ab.
Hier in Königstein hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet und es sieht nicht aus, als würde sich das noch ändern.

Der Eintrag im LMB ist schon gelöscht...
Nächste Woche: neues Spiel, neues Glück...

Setzt Euch auf Eure Rollen, Ergos oder auf die Couch

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2007)

Tja, meine Lust auf Feldi sinkt auch immer weiter, insb. da ich gestern schon fast die ganze Zeit im Regen 'raufgefahren bin.

Zudem fühle ich mich seit dem Mittagessen irgendwie total schlapp...


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2007)

also das wetter macht die entscheidung contra awb und pro hausputz einfach 

kelkheim meldet dauerregen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2007)

Tja, ich freue mich schon auf die Heimfahrt


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2007)

eigentlich kann ich ja froh sein, dass es heute schifft. denn der gartenbauer kommt net bei. ist schon fast ne halbe stunde überfällig.
ich hasse unpünktlichkeit !


----------



## Lupo (9. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> eigentlich kann ich ja froh sein, dass es heute schifft. denn der gartenbauer kommt net bei. ist schon fast ne halbe stunde überfällig.
> ich hasse unpünktlichkeit !



dem isses zu nass, der is doch auch net blöd


----------



## Dr. Faust (9. Mai 2007)

Ich war selten so schnell so nass wie heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (10. Mai 2007)

Gehört zwar nicht hier her, aber ich versuche heuer zum ersten Mal, meine Bikeschuhe in der Mikrowelle zu trocknen. Ich habe es leider gestern vergessen, sie auszustopfen. Bisher läuft es gut, ich habe das aber bisher nur mit Unterwäsche gemacht. 
Mal sehen, ob das in einem größeren Sachschaden endet.


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht hier her, aber ich versuche heuer zum ersten Mal, meine Bikeschuhe in der Mikrowelle zu trocknen. Ich habe es leider gestern vergessen, sie auszustopfen. Bisher läuft es gut, ich habe das aber bisher nur mit Unterwäsche gemacht.
> Mal sehen, ob das in einem größeren Sachschaden endet.



mit oder ohne cleats  

edit : lebst du noch ? ist ja schon mehr als die übliche mikrowellenzeit her ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (10. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte generell davon abraten und werde keine weiteren Auskünfte dazu geben. 
Unabhängig davon: Wo bekomme ich noch 2006er Specialized Schuhe her?


----------



## hardun (10. Mai 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich möchte generell davon abraten und werde keine weiteren Auskünfte dazu geben.
> Unabhängig davon: Wo bekomme ich noch 2006er Specialized Schuhe her?


Ha Ha!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Mai 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht hier her, aber ich versuche heuer zum ersten Mal, meine Bikeschuhe in der Mikrowelle zu trocknen. Ich habe es leider gestern vergessen, sie auszustopfen. Bisher läuft es gut, ich habe das aber bisher nur mit Unterwäsche gemacht.
> Mal sehen, ob das in einem größeren Sachschaden endet.


Würde ich nicht empfehlen, aber das hast du anscheinend ja jetzt schon selbst erfahren müssen. Hab meine nach den gestrigen 2 h Dauerregen erst mit Papier ausgestopft und heute morgen den Rest mit dem Föhn getrocknet. Schadensfrei!


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2007)

zu geil für diese welt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte mir schon ernsthaft überlegt, wir mal sowas zu holen:

http://www.sportolino.de/Therm_IC_Schuhtrockner_ThermicAir_220_Volt.htm


----------



## laufand (15. Mai 2007)

Für die Unerschrockenen unter Euch habe ich für morgen einen Eintrag ins LMB gestellt.

Hoffe auf wenig Wasser und rege Teilnahme  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2007)

bei mir wirds diesen mittwoch nicht klappen. als trost für euch soll es morgen aber etwas weniger feucht sein, zumindest von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2007)

Morgen gibt's meinerseits auch keine schnelle AWB-Runde. Habe anderweitige Verpflichtungen...


----------



## Dr. Faust (15. Mai 2007)

Ich tingel am Mittwoch bis 18 Uhr schon in der Schweiz rum, schlimmstenfalls noch in Freiburg. Hab ich eigentlich schon ausreichend über das Wetter geklagt?


----------



## Lupo (15. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir wirds diesen mittwoch nicht klappen. ...



dto. wir fahrn weg, fragt sich nur noch wohin bei den wetteraussichten


----------



## laufand (15. Mai 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> dto. wir fahrn weg, fragt sich nur noch wohin bei den wetteraussichten



Was machen eigentlich Eure Balduinstein-Pläne? Wäre schön, wenn die Eisbären auch wieder dabei wären!

Sorry, aber ich komme einfach nicht dazu alle Threads zu lesen.

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (15. Mai 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich Eure Balduinstein-Pläne? ...



hab uns am sonntag angemeldet


----------



## laufand (16. Mai 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Lupo  

Wünsch Dir Alles Gute und bleib so wie Du bist!!!
Hoffentlich sieht man sich bald mal wieder beim AWB oder anderswo  

Liebe Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

@lupo und danke @ laufand


----------



## hardun (16. Mai 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute, Lupo!

Ich kann heute Abend leider nicht dabei sein, hoffentlich klappt es nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

Lass es Dir heute mal so richtig gut gehen und lass Dich vom Rest der Welt schön verwöhnen


----------



## homburger (16. Mai 2007)

Mann, schon wieder ein Jahr vorbei...

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Stump1967 (16. Mai 2007)

Ja die Zeit vergeht schnell!! 

Lupo, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Mai 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Lupo! Hau weiter so rein.


----------



## lokalhorst (16. Mai 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Lupo
> 
> Wünsch Dir Alles Gute und bleib so wie Du bist!!!
> Hoffentlich sieht man sich bald mal wieder beim AWB oder anderswo
> ...



Auch von mir Allet Jute und bleib so aktiv wie Du bist! Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja nächste Woche mal wieder beim AWB (dann wollte ich mal wieder dabei sein). Heute stelle ich mich aber auf dem großen Parkplatz hinten an und hoffe irgendwann heute Nacht in den Dolomiten einzulaufen.

Ey der Horsti


----------



## Milass (16. Mai 2007)

Auch von mir gibts beste Glückwünsche!


----------



## Lupo (16. Mai 2007)

danke danke für die vielen glückwünsche zu meinem burzdach 
morgen verschwinden wir erstmal fürn verlängertes w.e. an die mosel aber wenns wetter passt hoffe ich doch am nächsten mittwoch bei der gemütlichen feierabendrunde wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## Dr. Faust (20. Mai 2007)

Keine 3 Studen in Freiburg, donnert Nina Göhl an mir vorbei. Schöne Stadt, da unten... Bis Mittwoch, alte Zeit, alter Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Keine 3 Studen in Freiburg, donnert Nina Göhl an mir vorbei. Schöne Stadt, da unten... Bis Mittwoch, alte Zeit, alter Ort.



wie und du hast sie einfach ziehen lassen


----------



## lokalhorst (21. Mai 2007)

Was ist denn hier eigentlich los? Es ist schon Montag Abend und noch kein neuer Eintrag für AWB! Jetzt macht mal keinen Scheiß, ich könnte diese Woche endlich mal wieder und da könnt ihr nicht einfach schwächeln. Fahrt ihr denn nur noch Rennen? 
Ich habe am WoEn übrigens die Feuerprobe mit dem AWB-Trikot bestanden. Es war glaube ich das 1. Trikot auf 2000m Höhe und es war ein Traum. Die gesamte Ausrüstung hat mir beim Hochkurbeln sehr gute Dienste geleistet. 

Ey der Horsti


----------



## laufand (21. Mai 2007)

Heh Horsti,

ich mach mich gleich dran. Nur noch kurz Essen, denn ich hab nach der 2h Feierabendrunde von eben fast nen Hungerast...

CU,

Andreas


----------



## laufand (21. Mai 2007)

So, 

hier kommt der Eintrag ins LMB.
Hoffe, dass uns das Wetter diesmal keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. Mai 2007)

Schön wars gestern.
So, was geht übers lange Wochenende?
Vorschläge, die sich gestern ergeben haben:
-mal wieder ein Nightride, Winter hin, Winter her
-Rennradtour. Ich schlage vor Sonntag früh, so gegen neun.
-wenn AWB-Standart, dann Samstag


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Mai 2007)

- Samstag früh scheint das Wetter ok zu sein, da werde ich wohl morgens ne Runde (2-3h) im Taunus drehen
- Sonntag ist Supercup in Bimbach. Wer mitwill, ich hab noch nen Platz im Auto frei
- Montag mal sehen was das Wetter sagt, vielleicht fahr ich den Hessencup in Oppershofen mit

ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. Mai 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> - Sonntag ist Supercup in Bimbach.



Von welcher Distanz reden wir hier?


----------



## m.a.t. (25. Mai 2007)

50km, 75km, 115km, 155km, 210km. Ist für jeden was dabei. Man kann sich glaub ich auch auf der Strecke noch entscheiden und auf eine der kürzeren Strecken wechseln. Da gibts dann halt nix warmes zu essen in Kaltensundheim.
Achso, ich fahr so gegen 5:15 los, vollkommen krank, ich weiss.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. Mai 2007)

Ja, das hatte ich ja auf der Homepage selbst gelesen, aber ich wollte wissen, welche Distanz Du Dir geben möchtest. Hat sich aber mittlerweile ohnehin erledigt, da ich mich zum Formel 1-Grillen verabredet habe. Ein altes, liebgewonnes Ritual, das ich nicht zur Diskussion stelle und mir fast genauso lieb ist, wie mit dem Rad rumzugurken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (30. Mai 2007)

Ein wenig spät, aber ausfallen tut es nicht:

Hier der heutige LMB-Eintrag. Die Wetteraussichten sind gut, lediglich von unten dürfte es noch reichlich nass werden...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## hardun (30. Mai 2007)

Ich kann heute leider nicht dabei sein.
Termine, Termine, ihr wisst schon...


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

kronberger trails würden mich mal interessieren ...
vielleicht bis später ...


----------



## Babu (31. Mai 2007)

ich habs mir gestern noch dreckigst gegeben ^^

nachdem sven und ich noch aufn feldberg saind und ich mich dann langsam den 60 km näherte als ich richtung zu hause gefahren bin, wollte ichs nochmal wissen und bin bei uns im hintertaunus noch knapp 20 km rumgerollt. hatte dann am ende tatsächlich 81 km auf tacho und 5 stunden und 27 minuten fahrzeit. vorallem wurds dann gegen 10 richtig dunkel.


man bin ich fertig ^^


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Mai 2007)

Ist doch bloß ein 14er Schnitt. Für die 24H muss Ruben Dir dann doch noch was aus Spanien mitbringen.


----------



## Babu (31. Mai 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ist doch bloß ein 14er Schnitt. Für die 24H muss Ruben Dir dann doch noch was aus Spanien mitbringen.




pf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (1. Juni 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ist doch bloß ein 14er Schnitt. Für die 24H muss Ruben Dir dann doch noch was aus Spanien mitbringen.



Ok, kurze Telefonat bei Herrn Fuentes und alles gelöst   

Ich freue mich darüber sehr, dass ich nicht die lahmste Ente der AWB "bekloppt" Mannschaft werde  

Gruss aus dem kalten Spanien


----------



## Dr. Faust (4. Juni 2007)

AWB fällt bei mir diese Woche aus.


----------



## Babu (4. Juni 2007)

bei mir auch nicht...hab am donnerstag geburtstag und will nochmal meine nachtaktivität von mittwoch auf donnerstag trainieren  
vorallem auf die erholungswerte bin ich gespannt


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

ich weiß auch noch nicht so recht, ob ich morgen noch mal fahren soll ...
das wetter spricht klar dafür. andererseits will ich mich und mein material ein wenig schonen ...

wer würde denn kommen wollen ?


----------



## laufand (5. Juni 2007)

So Jungs,

Eintrag ins LMB ist gemacht! Hoffe Ihr seid alle fit für Balduinstein!!!

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Milass (5. Juni 2007)

Babu schrieb:


> bei mir auch nicht...hab am donnerstag geburtstag und will nochmal meine nachtaktivität von mittwoch auf donnerstag trainieren
> vorallem auf die erholungswerte bin ich gespannt



Fährst du DESWEGEN nich die Hm mit 
Wies ausschaut bin ich aber auch nich dabei, scheiss mdg 2 Rennen verpasst, zum kotzen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Juni 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Hoffe Ihr seid alle fit für Balduinstein!!!


Ja, ja, fahrt ihr ruhig in Balduinstein. Wir fahren dann mal an der Hohlenfels unsere Runden und haben so schon guten Vorsprung, bis ihr merkt, was los ist.


----------



## laufand (5. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ja, ja, fahrt ihr ruhig in Balduinstein. Wir fahren dann mal an der Hohlenfels unsere Runden und haben so schon guten Vorsprung, bis ihr merkt, was los ist.



Na, den braucht Ihr doch auch, sonst habt Ihr ja nicht den Hauch einer Chance


----------



## laufand (12. Juni 2007)

Eintrag ins LMB für ne lockere Runde morgen erledigt. Na, wer hat die 24h überlebt???

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## hardun (12. Juni 2007)

Ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2007)

morsche soll der beste tag der woche sein. ich hoffe mal, dass ich es schaffe ...
matschig wirds aber bestimmt noch ordentlich sein


----------



## fritzn (12. Juni 2007)

Holla liebe AWB´s,

bin neu zugezogen in den HTK und würde morgen gerne mal bei euch mitfahren!
Unter der Voraussetzung, dass es mit der Arbeit hinhaut und ihr ein Nürnberger Würschtla mit Poserbike akzeptiert 

Seid ihr auch so genervt vom Gewitter? Wollte Sonntag abend schön zum Feldberg hoch, umdrehen nach 5 km. Montag morgen der gleiche Mist. usw...
Wenns nur regnen würde, wärs ja ok, aber so...

Jo - 18:00 Hohemark is klar - irgendwas besonderes noch beachten oder Initiationsrituale, die einen erwarten?

Beste Grüße,
Fritz


----------



## laufand (12. Juni 2007)

Wichtig ist der Einstandskuchen ;-)

Nee, nur Spaß. Aber Mittwochs ist an der Hohemark die Hölle los, da gleichzeitig noch der Go-Crazy MTB-Treff stattfindet.

Uns findest Du am Anfang des Parkplatzes und erkennst uns sicherlich am gemeinschaftlichen AWB-Trikot.

Aber erwähne dieses Wetter nicht. Heute hat's auch nur für ne 18 Minuten-Runde gereicht. Dann gings mit Blitz und Donner los.

Aber morgen wird Alles gut!!!

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## fritzn (12. Juni 2007)

Servus Andreas,

super, dass was geht, und freut mich!

Hab mich heut auch nur ein paar wenige Strassenkilometer getraut, immerhin etwas mehr als ne halbe Stunde (wahnsinn).

Wir fahren XC und ne Feldberg-Tour, nehm ich an?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> matschig wirds aber bestimmt noch ordentlich sein



Keine Sorge, es ist gar nicht so furchtbar matschig


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> ... erkennst uns sicherlich am gemeinschaftlichen AWB-Trikot.



ich werde das meine wohl für kiedrich schonen und bitte jetzt schon um milde strafe  



wahltho schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, es ist gar nicht so furchtbar matschig



kann man gar die schutzbleche weglassen ? kanns irgendwie gar nicht glauben ...
ach eigentlich wurscht, deckt halt der matsch erst mal den staub von hohlenfels zu ...  

@fritzn : motto ist in der regel "gemütlich bergauf und lustig bergab". zwischen 2 rennen wird morgen sicherlich der gemütliche teil von allen auch als solcher wahrgenommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kann man gar die schutzbleche weglassen



Ich hatte die Schutzbleche gestern und heute dran...


----------



## Lupo (13. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich werde das meine wohl für kiedrich schonen und bitte jetzt schon um milde strafe  ...



....und ich hab gar keins 
hab auch noch kein plan ob ich heut abend dabei sien kann, das wird sich noch im laufe meines a*******:kotz: tages herausstellen...


----------



## Tonino (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe AWBiker,

ich bin für einige Wochen in Bad Soden bei einem Freund untergekommen und würde gerne auch mal im Taunus biken. 
Leider bin ich heute Abend auf dem JPMorgan-Lauf gemeldet und kann daher nicht mitfahren. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Wenn ich mitfahren darf bin ich nächstes Mal dabei.
Ich kenne mich im Taunus nicht aus und würde mich über nette Tourguides sehr freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (13. Juni 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Hallo liebe AWBiker,
> 
> ich bin für einige Wochen in Bad Soden bei einem Freund untergekommen und würde gerne auch mal im Taunus biken.
> Leider bin ich heute Abend auf dem JPMorgan-Lauf gemeldet und kann daher nicht mitfahren. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Wenn ich mitfahren darf bin ich nächstes Mal dabei.
> Ich kenne mich im Taunus nicht aus und würde mich über nette Tourguides sehr freuen.



Ja, klar komm einfach vorbei bzw. trag' Dich ins LMB ein, damit wir den Überblick haben, wer alles kommt.
Viel Spaß beim JPMorgan, hoffentlich treten Dir bei den Massen nicht zuviele Leute auf den Füßen rum  

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## fritzn (14. Juni 2007)

War ja ne gute Runde gestern und hat Spaß gemacht, mal ein paar neue Leute und Trails kennenzulernen!
Einzig meine Schaltung und Kondition haben mich etwas geärgert. Das wurde jedoch durch die netten Downhills wieder gut ausgeglichen.
Meinen Tacho (5,- Lidl) hab ich auch irgendwo bei der Saalburg am Wegrand abgelegt - wäre jemand so nett, hier nochmal die Eckdaten der Tour zu posten?


----------



## Lupo (14. Juni 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> ...wäre jemand so nett, hier nochmal die Eckdaten der Tour zu posten?



bei mir warns 25km, 750 hm und ca. 2 std fahrzeit.


----------



## m.a.t. (14. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zwischen 2 rennen wird morgen sicherlich der gemütliche teil von allen auch als solcher wahrgenommen


So kann man sich irren.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

ja, mein glaube an das gute im menschen wurde gestern mal wieder schwer erschüttert.

bin schließlich schon mit nem 21 er schnitt zur hohen mark gefahren, um mal die restform für kiedrich zu testen.
anschließend wollte ich gemütlich plauschend mit euch rumcruisen. aber wir sind ja beim awb und nicht bei plauschertours  

dann kam der berg  , den ich tatsächlich fast mit dem falschen bike bezwungen hätte  (muß mich an dieser stelle einfach mal selbst loben ) ihr solltet einfach mal auf mein gelbes steigen und einen solchen uphill fahren  ... und am sandplacken hatte ich schlicht keine lust mehr, noch weiter weg von daheim zu fahren ...

kiedrich kann kommen, wenn ich am sonntag die gleiche form habe wie gestern


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juni 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> Meinen Tacho (5,- Lidl) hab ich auch irgendwo bei der Saalburg am Wegrand abgelegt - wäre jemand so nett, hier nochmal die Eckdaten der Tour zu posten?


Ach deiner ist das! Hab ihn zwar nicht mitgenommen (könnt ja jemand zurück kommen, der ihn sucht), kann dir aber ziemlich genau sagen, wo er oder zumindest ein Tacho, liegt: Wenn man von der Saalburg links den anfangs asphaltierten Weg in Richtung Roßkopf fährt und dann gleich links rein in den mit einem weißen Dreieck markierten Weg/Trail rein fährt kommt man ja zu einem Knick in einen Hohlweg rein, der dann oben wieder auf den Hauptweg trifft. Etwa 20 m vor dem Hauptweg liegt ein dicker Ast/kleiner Baum, wo man in der Mitte durch fahren kann. Von unten gesehen genau dahinter links liegt er. So gesehen gestern ca. 19:40 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

ob sich das für die 5 doppelmark lohnt  
und überhaupt : an so ein edles bike gehört auch ein vernünftiger tacho 

respekt, was du dir so alles merkst


----------



## Stump1967 (14. Juni 2007)

Ich fand es gestern richtig Geil, Bergab sowieso aber auch Bergauf hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
War eine super Tour.  

Bis nächste Woche,
Jens


----------



## fritzn (14. Juni 2007)

OK, da hätte ich ihn auch vermutet.
Dass es sich nicht lohnt, extra nochmal umzudrehen und zu suchen, hatte ich schon während der Tour entschieden.
Das ist dann wieder der Vorteil am Discounter-Teil.

Wenn dennoch jemand wirklich zufällig dort vorbeifahren sollte und das Teil einstecken möchte, freue ich mich, aber ich würd mir dann einfach Montag nen neuen holen.

@Wissefux Was besseres anzuschaffen, ist schon seit Jahren in Planung. Mal sehen, wann es klappt mit dem Hac, Polar o.ä.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> ... aber ich würd mir dann einfach Montag nen neuen holen.
> 
> @Wissefux Was besseres anzuschaffen, ist schon seit Jahren in Planung. Mal sehen, wann es klappt mit dem Hac, Polar o.ä.



informier dich vorher gut. was ist für dich alles wichtig ?
höhenmesser sollte dabei sein, pulsmesser natürlich auch ...
hier im forum gibts genügend infos zu den gängisten und neuesten modellen. einfach mal rumstöbern ...
sigma hat einen günstigen mit vielen funktionen, der allerdings im frankfurter raum schlapp macht. frag mal dr. faust http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273309


----------



## fritzn (14. Juni 2007)

Das werd ich - blöde Sache mit dem Sigma.
Aber so nen Übertacho hol ich mir eh erst nächste Saison.

Momentan genügen mir die Basics.


----------



## Tonino (15. Juni 2007)

Wer hätte denn Lust mit mir heute Abend eine Rund in der Nähe von Bad Soden zu drehen?

Bin nicht von hier und könnte etwas Führrung gebrauchen.
Start ca. 18 Uhr, Länge ca. 2-3h.


----------



## fritzn (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Tonino,

Lust hätte ich schon, doch ich fahr heut abend runter zum Pfälzerwald und bin erst Sonntag wieder zurück. Aber wir können gerne am Montag oder Dienstag was unter die Stollen nehmen.

@all: nächste Woche wieder am Mittwoch?


----------



## Tonino (15. Juni 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> Hi Tonino,
> 
> Lust hätte ich schon, doch ich fahr heut abend runter zum Pfälzerwald und bin erst Sonntag wieder zurück. Aber wir können gerne am Montag oder Dienstag was unter die Stollen nehmen.
> 
> @all: nächste Woche wieder am Mittwoch?



@fritzn

Pfälzerwald ist sicher eine klasse Bikegegend. Ich habe mir auch schon die Karten von den einzelnen Touren schicken lassen und auch vor demnächst dort zu fahren (ist als Pfälzer auch Pflicht). 

Dienstag wäre sicher eine Alternative oder ich fahre einfach mal am Mittwoch in der Gruppe mit.


----------



## caroka (15. Juni 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn Lust mit mir heute Abend eine Rund in der Nähe von Bad Soden zu drehen?
> 
> Bin nicht von hier und könnte etwas Führrung gebrauchen.
> Start ca. 18 Uhr, Länge ca. 2-3h.


Hi Tonino,

ich weiß noch nicht wie mein Abend heute verläuft aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit habe ich Zeit für eine Tour. Ich PN Dir mal meine Handynr. Doch sollte Dir jemand eine sichere Zusagen anbieten, dann greif zu.



fritzn schrieb:


> Hi Tonino,
> 
> Lust hätte ich schon, doch ich fahr heut abend runter zum Pfälzerwald und bin erst Sonntag wieder zurück. .....



Du fährst dort Rad? Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spass. Die Gegend ist genial.


----------



## fritzn (17. Juni 2007)

Oh ja, Pfälzerwald macht unglaublich Spaß - wir sind die Tour Nr. 1 gefahren - super und schön abwechslungsreich. Lohnt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (18. Juni 2007)

Für Mittwoch gibt's wieder einen LMB-Eintrag.

In die Pfalz müsste ich auch mal wieder. Jetzt bleibts aber erstmal beim Taunus bevors in die Alpen geht...

Ciao,

Andreas

PS: fritzn, was macht Deine Schaltung???


----------



## Lupo (19. Juni 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Für Mittwoch gibt's wieder einen LMB-Eintrag.
> ...



nach einem kurzen blick in den wetterbericht werd ich heut abend schon meine wöchentliche taunusrunde drehen.


----------



## fritzn (19. Juni 2007)

Tonino und ich treffen uns nachher zu ner kleinen Runde der Sehenswürdigkeiten im Taunus. Lupo, wie sieht´s aus?
Wir kommen dann auch an der Hohemark durch.
LMB


----------



## Lupo (20. Juni 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> Tonino und ich treffen uns nachher zu ner kleinen Runde der Sehenswürdigkeiten im Taunus. Lupo, wie sieht´s aus?
> ...



der post kam 18 min. zu spät, da war ich schon off 

viel spass hättet ihr gestern eh net mit mir gehabt. als wir an den marmorsteinen vorbei gekommen sind hatte ich nicht mal lust gehabt den trail zu fahren und bin auf dem hauptweg weiter zur saalburg. richtung sandplacken gings dann richtig los: bauchweh, übelkeit  so dass wir kurz vorm metzgerpfad kehrt gemacht haben.

hattet ihr wenigstens ne schöne tour gehabt?


----------



## mischuwi (20. Juni 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> der post kam 18 min. zu spät, da war ich schon off
> 
> viel spass hättet ihr gestern eh net mit mir gehabt. als wir an den marmorsteinen vorbei gekommen sind hatte ich nicht mal lust gehabt den trail zu fahren und bin auf dem hauptweg weiter zur saalburg. richtung sandplacken gings dann richtig los: bauchweh, übelkeit  so dass wir kurz vorm metzgerpfad kehrt gemacht haben.
> 
> hattet ihr wenigstens ne schöne tour gehabt?


Oje, dass hört sich ja nicht so schön an. Und dabei saht ihr noch ganz entspannt aus, als ihr mir Richtung Saalburg entgegen gekommen seid. 

Ich habe das super Wetter gestern jedenfalls auch genutzt und habe mir nach den beiden Bummeltouren am WE eine knackige Taunusrunde im Wettkampftempo und ohne Pausen vorgenommen. 
Ich bin nach einem mal wieder viel zu langen Arbeitstag leider erst gg. 18:40Uhr in Karben gestartet. Um den Druck ein wenig zu erhöhen, habe ich mich gegen eine Frontbeleuchtung und für eine zweite Trinkflasche entschieden. Ich hatte also nur ein begrenztes Zeitfenster und wusste, dass die geplante Runde schon einigermaßen zügig absolviert werden musste. Trotzdem habe mich die ersten 30-40Min aber erstmal mit Puls <130 ein wenig eingerollt. Dann ging es langsam bergauf und die Intensität konnte gesteigert werden. Die Bodenverhältnisse waren ja bis auf einige wenige Schlammlöcher recht gut. Es ging also von Karben über Saalburg und Sandplacken zum Feldi. (die letzten Meter waren wie immer ganz schön dolle AUA  da gewöhne ich mich glaube ich nie dran) Oben dann im Rollen nen Riegel reingedrückt und abwärts zur Hohemark, um dann über Marmorstein und Saalburg zurück nach Karben zu fahren. Auf dem Heimweg zeigte das Thermometer an einer Apotheke um 21:30Uhr immer noch 24° an. Ein HOCH auf die Klimaerwärmung !  

Zu den Zahlen:
Am Ende standen 67,48km/1050hm in 3:01:28h auf dem Tacho. Das ergibt einen 22,3er Schnitt. Die Form scheint also zu stimmen. Erschreckend finde ich den Pulsschnitt von 146/186, der mal wieder 20 Schläge niedriger ist als normalerweise. Entweder bin ich fit oder total erschöpft und übertrainiert. Brutto Fahrzeit waren übrigens genau 3:04:00h. - Blöde Ampeln !!! 

Allen Mittwochs-AWBlern wünsche ich heute einen trockenen Abend.


----------



## m.a.t. (20. Juni 2007)

@Lupo: Gute Besserung.



mischuwi schrieb:


> Allen Mittwochs-AWBlern wünsche ich heute einen trockenen Abend.


Danke, auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube. Mich hat ein schöner Schauer bereits am Montag kurz vor meiner Haustüre erwischt und innerhalb von 2 Minuten komplett durchgeweicht. Vermutlich ist das alles nur eine Einstimmung auf Sonntag. Ohhhh, ich will nicht.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lupo (20. Juni 2007)

mischuwi schrieb:


> Oje, dass hört sich ja nicht so schön an. Und dabei saht ihr noch ganz entspannt aus, als ihr mir Richtung Saalburg entgegen gekommen seid. ...



naja, es ging ja bergab  hättest mich gestern mal bergauf erleben sollen und als ich dich erkannt hab hatte ich natürlich nochmal versucht ein freundliches gesicht aufzusetzen, was mir auch offensichtlich gelungen ist 

wir wollten eigentlich auch noch zum sandpl., fuxtanz und um den alten herum zurück aber allein bei dem gedanken an eine steigung hab ich fast:kotz: 
zu hause gabs dann nur noch salzstangen und tee, jetzt geht wieder so....


----------



## laufand (20. Juni 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> naja, es ging ja bergab  hättest mich gestern mal bergauf erleben sollen und als ich dich erkannt hab hatte ich natürlich nochmal versucht ein freundliches gesicht aufzusetzen, was mir auch offensichtlich gelungen ist
> 
> wir wollten eigentlich auch noch zum sandpl., fuxtanz und um den alten herum zurück aber allein bei dem gedanken an eine steigung hab ich fast:kotz:
> zu hause gabs dann nur noch salzstangen und tee, jetzt geht wieder so....



Dann mal gute Besserung auch von mir. 
Bislang war's hier in Königstein noch trocken. Bleibt bestimmt auch so


----------



## fritzn (20. Juni 2007)

Ja, gute Besserung, Lupo!

Wir haben ne kleine Orientierungsrunde gefahren. Waldsiedlung - Franzoseneck - Hohemark - hoch Richtung Fuchstanz mit Altkönig-Panorama - Fuchstanz und den breiten Schotterweg wieder runter, wo es mir dann den Reifen zerlegt hat.
Wir hatten aber alles nötige dabei.

Wetter war absolut spitze, Kondition eher mäßig - hatte noch den Pfälzerwald in den Beinen - aber das wird schon!

Wünsche Euch auch mildes Wetter heute abend - ich schaffs heute nicht wegen Arbeit - viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

wünsche euch viel spaß heute ! das wetter ist ja doch bisher bestens geblieben.
mach heut mal bike-pause ...

edith sagt : ein wenig ärgere ich mich jetzt. vor allem da die wetterprognosen für die nächsten tage so sind, wie sie für heute eigentlich angekündigt waren.
aber was will man machen, wenn man schon beim heimradeln von der a***** merkt, dass man irgendwie ausgepowert ist und mal ruhe braucht ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (20. Juni 2007)

Wer ist Edith? Deine Freundin heißt doch anders.
Mach mal ne Pause, ich hatte nach meinem Einbruch in Schotten ja auch keinen Bock mehr und bin fast den ganzen Mai über nicht gefahren. Auch nicht zur Arbeit. Das muss manchmal.

So, das erste Zäpfle ist auf, Nudelwasser kocht, schön wars heute. Klar, für ein Race-Ass wie mich viel zu langsam, aber wenigstens stimmt die soziale Komponente! Leider hat mich auf dem Heimweg noch ein Rennrad langsam aber sicher gebügelt, von der Hohemark bis aus Oberursel raus. Ich brauch ein größeres Blatt...


----------



## m.a.t. (20. Juni 2007)

Scheee wars und das Wetter hat zum Glück überhaupt nicht mit der Vorhersage übereingestimmt.
Vielen vielen Dank, dass ihr am Windeck auf mich gewartet habt und piano gefahren seid. Hoffentlich waren die 1,5h heizen zu euch heute ne vernünftige Vorbelastung.
@Steffen: RTF-Infos gibt es für Hessen unter mmbici.de
ciao, matthias


----------



## laufand (26. Juni 2007)

Drückt mal die Daumen, dass das Wetter beim morgigen LMB ordentlich ist.
Aber von unten dürfte es so oder so feucht werden...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## laufand (4. Juli 2007)

Bei mir klappt's heute leider nicht, aber da wird sich bestimmt noch ein Ersatz finden...

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## m.a.t. (4. Juli 2007)

Erst mal schauen, was heute so im Regenradar rüberzieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Erst mal schauen, was heute so im Regenradar rüberzieht...



den werd ich mir jetzt auch mal öfter reinziehen, danke m.a.t.  

definitiv hat es gestern fast den ganzen tag und die halbe nacht im taunus geschifft, so dass mit ordentlich matsch und tiefen böden zu rechnen ist ...


----------



## fritzn (4. Juli 2007)

Morgen!

Heut ist wettertechnisch April angesagt. 
Terminlich siehts bei mir genauso aus: örtlich kann es teils zu heftigen Arbeitsschauern kommen, sie ziehen aber schnell vorüber und wechseln sich mit stabilen Wartepassagen ab  

Also mal sehen.

Gewitter sollen ja auch möglich sein, evtl. sollten wir eine kurze Runde ins Auge fassen, zivilisationsnah?


----------



## Lupo (4. Juli 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> ...zivilisationsnah?



den gedanke hatte ich auch grad, und immer mit der option bei zuviel schlamm auf den sonst so ungeliebten asphalt auszuweichen  wenns alledings pünktlich zum feierabend wieder anfängt zu regnen werd ich lieber ein paar sachen erledigen zu denen ich bei schönem wetter keine lust hab..


----------



## fritzn (4. Juli 2007)

... schaffs heute nicht...


----------



## KillerN (14. Juli 2007)

Hi,
etwas kurzfristig, aber wenn jemand Lust hat mit mir durch den Taunus zu fahren, würde ich mich freuen. Ich starte ca. 11:30 Uhr ab HoherMark. Tempo: Mittel, Fahrzeit so 3 Std. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## fritzn (17. Juli 2007)

Gibt es schon Überlegungen, morgen eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Lupo (17. Juli 2007)

fritzn schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Überlegungen, morgen eine Runde zu drehen?


ja gibts von mir aus schon, solange das wetter mitspielt und ich rechtzeitig hier wegkomme......


----------



## KillerN (18. Juli 2007)

Wetter scheint gut zu bleiben, zumindest noch heute. Findet denn keine Tour statt ?
ciao
Jens


----------



## Lupo (18. Juli 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wetter scheint gut zu bleiben, zumindest noch heute. Findet denn keine Tour statt ?
> ciao
> Jens



wir werden um 18.00 an der hohemark sein und ne runde über saalburg, fuxtanz und ak drehen. lmb mach ich jetzt kein mehr aber wer lust hat kann gern mitkommen. ggf ne pm an mich.

wolfgang


----------



## KillerN (18. Juli 2007)

Ok ich werde auch kommen, ist das jetzt eigentlich ne AWB oder ne eigene Lupo runde ?
bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (18. Juli 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ok ich werde auch kommen, ist das jetzt eigentlich ne AWB oder ne eigene Lupo runde ?
> bis denne



...so wie ichs gepostet hab 
aber im moment bin ich noch unsicher was das wetter betrifft


----------



## KillerN (18. Juli 2007)

Hmm wetter.com sagt eigentlich keinen Regen vorraus.


----------



## Lupo (18. Juli 2007)

...der blick aus meinem fenster sagt grad 5ltr. / m²


----------



## KillerN (18. Juli 2007)

Hmm stimmt, vlt. ziehen die aber einfach vorbei ohne Wasser zu lassen *g*


----------



## Lupo (18. Juli 2007)

hier lassen die, aber sowas von.
ich lasses auch und fahr vllt später hier noch ne runde...


----------



## KillerN (18. Juli 2007)

Ok, nächstes mal vielleicht


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2007)

geht morgen abend was


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> geht morgen abend was



am end nass werden


----------



## Lupo (24. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> am end nass werden



aber nur von unten wenn man dem wetterbricht glauben darf.
wenns net regnet bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (24. Juli 2007)

Also, wenn mein JBT-geschundenes Sitzfleisch einigermaßen wieder hergestellt ist und das Wetter mitspielt (bin ja nur noch biken bei 40° gewohnt), sind wir dabei!

Aber nehmt Rücksicht...


----------



## Lupo (24. Juli 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Aber nehmt Rücksicht...



das hab ich schon oft von dir gelesen und dann wurde es besonders heftig


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2007)

ich hoffe, dass ich mit meinem rad schon mal bis zur hohen mark komme. nachdem ich die kette gepannt habe, gibt es nämlich ein paar geräusche von sich, die vermuten lassen, dass was nicht so ganz stimmt ... eine probefahrt konnte ich bisher nämlich noch nicht machen ...
wetter sollte natürlich auch mitspielen ...

tourenvorschlag : laufands 5 fache feldbergtour


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Juli 2007)

Das mit der Kette könnte auch Verschleiss an Ritzel, Kettenblatt oder Kette sein. Mal schauen ob ich es morgen schaffe, dann kann ich mir das ja mal vor Ort anhören.


----------



## laufand (24. Juli 2007)

@wissefux: Bloß nicht! Ich bin noch total fertig. 

@Lupo: Ich weiß gar nicht was Du meinst ;-) Ne, aber morgen muss wirklich was richtig langsames und einfachen (zumindest bergauf) her. 

Freu micht schon wieder drauf.


----------



## fritzn (24. Juli 2007)

HAben wir 18:00 oder 18:30 als Termin?

Muss nämlich bis 18:00 arbeiten... und hätte richtig Bock morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (24. Juli 2007)

Wir können ja um 18:00 starten, ne kleine Runde drehen und um 18:30 noch mal am Parkplatz vorbeikommen und die Spätstarter aufsammeln, oder?


----------



## fritzn (24. Juli 2007)

Wäre natürlich nett!


----------



## laufand (24. Juli 2007)

Kein Problem, das lässt sich einrichten...
Wer ist denn noch mit dabei???


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Das mit der Kette könnte auch Verschleiss an Ritzel, Kettenblatt oder Kette sein. Mal schauen ob ich es morgen schaffe, dann kann ich mir das ja mal vor Ort anhören.



unwahrscheinlich, da alles nicht älter als 1 jahr und vergleichsweise wirklich wenig km. ketten und ritzel verschleissen leider auch bei rohloff, haben aber bisher locker 2 jahre bei mehr km gehalten ...
problem ist beim kettenspannen immer, dass das laufrad auch am ende relativ mittig ist. hab das beim ersten mal total unterschätzt und mich gewundert, warum ich bei nur einem downhill plötzlich so merkwürdige geräusche und gerüche von meiner hinteren scheibenbremse wahrgenommen habe. zu hause ausgebaut musste ich dann feststellen, dass eine seite komplett runtergebremst war, während die andere noch nahezu jungfräulich aussah  
eine folge des schief eingebauten laufrades nach dem kettenspannen ...
seitdem messe ich mit nem zollstock den abstand von felge zur kettenstrebe. was besseres ist mir dazu noch nicht eingefallen ...


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Juli 2007)

Schmeiss die Dose weg und bau dir endlich eine vernünftige Schaltung dran. Da wird auch das Bike gleich mal nen Kilo leichter. Oder SSP, das gibt Muckis.
ciao matthias (seit Gripshift, Xtr950 und Dura Ace fast wunschlos glücklich)


----------



## Lupo (24. Juli 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Kein Problem, das lässt sich einrichten...
> Wer ist denn noch mit dabei???



ich...und zum aufwärmen schlage ich die homburger trailrunde vor


----------



## laufand (25. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich...und zum aufwärmen schlage ich die homburger trailrunde vor



Hmmm, das hört sich doch gut an...


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Hmmm, das hört sich doch gut an...



ja, aber in ner halben stunde


----------



## Lupo (25. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, aber in ner halben stunde



..muss mer bissi was weglassen....


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ..muss mer bissi was weglassen....



oder laufands "gemütliches" tempo anschlagen  

werde heute mittag schon mal ne runde drehen, um zu gucken, ob mein bike doch gelände- und uphilltauglich nach dem kettenspannen ist ...
alternativ kann ich ja noch auf ein fully zurückgreifen, das eine nicht wirklich funktionierende hintere scheibenbremse zu bieten hat. hier habe ich nur die beläge getauscht und anscheinend jetzt luft im system  
ich sach ja immer, 2 bikes sind mind. eines zu wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (25. Juli 2007)

dann lieber was weglasse 
kannst ja heut mittag schon mal ne spur in den schlamm drücken dass wir den weg dann leichter finden  und mit der luft in der bremse versteh ich net, ausser du hättest das bike beim belagwechsel auf den kopp gestellt. drück doch die kolben nochmal ganz zurück, vllt geht die luft dann raus...


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ausser du hättest das bike beim belagwechsel auf den kopp gestellt. drück doch die kolben nochmal ganz zurück, vllt geht die luft dann raus...



so hab ich das gemacht, weil ich das immer so mache ...

jetzt leg ich erst mal wieder hand ans argon und versuch mich am ölwechsel ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt leg ich erst mal wieder hand ans argon und versuch mich am ölwechsel ...



Du weisst wie das geht, resp. kennst die Anleitung auf der Rohloff-Homepage.

(Spülöl rein, Nabe ca. drei Minuten in Gang 3 und 5 laufen lassen, etc.)

Zu der abfälligen Bemerkung eines anderen Posters über Rohloff-Naben, die sich weiter oben findet, möchte ich nur partiell den allseits bekannten Pinguin zitieren: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal ****** ******!


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du weisst wie das geht, resp. kennst die Anleitung auf der Rohloff-Homepage.
> 
> (Spülöl rein, Nabe ca. drei Minuten in Gang 3 und 5 laufen lassen, etc.)
> 
> Zu der abfälligen Bemerkung eines anderen Posters über Rohloff-Naben, die sich weiter oben findet, möchte ich nur partiell den allseits bekannten Pinguin zitieren: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal ****** ******!



die anleitung ist bei jedem ölwechselkit dabei. mach das jetzt zum 3. mal ...
bin grade in der phase 15 min öl unten sammeln lassen ...

zur "abfälligen" bemerkung : das geht schon klar, ich kenn den knaben  
bei der nächsten schlammschlacht oder beim nächsten verbogenen schaltauge etc. hab ich wieder die nase oben


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

so die 15 min sind rum, ich muß weiter machen ...

übrigens hab ich die kette jetzt etwas entspannt und das geräusch ist weg ...
allerdings hab ich jetzt wieder das gefühl, dass die kette zu locker ist ...


----------



## fritzn (25. Juli 2007)

Das war gerade meine schönste Tour bislang hier!
Oben am Feldberg in der Abendsonne rumcruisen und dann nur noch erstklassige Trails 
Raufwärts wars auch super angenehm und die Rampe war auch kein Thema.

Werd ich gleich am WE mal den beiden Mannheimern vorführen. Wo könnte man noch so langfahren? Ich hab schon mal bisschen geplant, muss was tagesfüllendes werden und für Sonntag sollte auch noch was übrigsein. Ich versuch mal morgen abend was reinzustellen, momentan ruft das Bett.

Hat großen Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. Juli 2007)

Und am Mittwoch gibt es eine noch schönere, oder? Wie immer zum Rennwunden lecken und trotzdem flott. Schließlich haben wir ja diese Woche 2 (zwei!) Podiumsplazierte vom Keiler zu verehren.


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. Juli 2007)

Es regnet doch schon wieder, es regnet, es regnet! Ich werde hier noch wahnsinnig! AARRGGHHH!!!
Das Rad steht schon im Flur, ich halte das nicht aus, ich will trockene Trails, Sonnenschein und Sex, Luxus und einen geilen Haarschnitt...
Hilfe!


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ich will *trockene Trails*, *Sonnenschein und Sex, Luxus* und einen geilen Haarschnitt...



in den punkten bekommst du meine volle zustimmung  
haarschnitt unterm helm ist doch eh wurscht, kannst ihn ja notfalls beim sex auflassen, kann je nach spielart auch nicht schaden   

macht jetzt mal einer nen lmb mit streckenvorschlag für mittwoch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (31. Juli 2007)

Eintrag ins LMB erfolgt.  Möge die Sonne die Schlammwege noch trockenbruzzeln...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2007)

so wie es derzeit ausschaut, werden die schlammigen wege eher gefrieren   zumindest nachts  

altkönig ist prima, hab da noch mit dem trail unterhalb des fliegerdenkmals ne rechnung offen


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Juli 2007)

Da ich auf der A urlaubstechnisch für eine Kollegin mitaen muss, kann es zeitlich bei mir knapp werden. Aber das ist ja nichts neues...
Ich habe mich gestern doch noch vor die Tür gewagt und die Trails waren erstaunlicherweise fast trocken. Zumindest sowenig nass, dass es nicht gespritzt hat, bis auf die Ganzjahrespfützen. Schön! Sogar noch ein paar Orchideen gefunden.


----------



## fritzn (1. August 2007)

Ich kann heute nicht. Viel Spaß!
Wetter ist ja supergeil.


----------



## laufand (6. August 2007)

Die Wettervoraussichten für Mittwoch sind durchwachsen.
Egal, es wird schon werden: LMB gibt's trotzdem.

CU

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (6. August 2007)

...angemeldet 
bei 14° höchsttemp und 1 sonnenstunde gibt das ja nen schönen herbstausflug  aber wenns mir zu durchwachsen ist trag ich mich auch wieder aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

ich wart noch mal ab, was da so alles von oben kommt oder auch nicht ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. August 2007)

@Laufand: 
Ich verbitte mir solche sublimen Mobbing-Attacken zu meiner Person! Das ist doch wohl das höchste, "Nachdem es letzte Woche nicht ganz bis auf die Spitze gereicht hat...", mit Dir fahr ich so schnell nicht mehr. Ihr hättet ja noch hoch fahren können, ich hätte schon noch länger gewartet.
Wirst schon sehen, was Du davon hast, so!
Pah!
Puh!


----------



## laufand (7. August 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> @Laufand:
> Ich verbitte mir solche sublimen Mobbing-Attacken zu meiner Person! Das ist doch wohl das höchste, "Nachdem es letzte Woche nicht ganz bis auf die Spitze gereicht hat...", mit Dir fahr ich so schnell nicht mehr. Ihr hättet ja noch hoch fahren können, ich hätte schon noch länger gewartet.
> Wirst schon sehen, was Du davon hast, so!
> Pah!
> Puh!



Man, man, man, danke Herr Dr. Faust!!!
Da wollte ich mich einmal hinter Dir verstecken und war froh, dass ich meine aktuelle Übertraining-Form nicht allen offenbaren muss, aber nein, nein, Du musst ja mal wieder richtig rauskehren, dass ich letztes mal nicht die Falllinie auf den AK geschafft habe, Super!!!


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. August 2007)

Hä?


----------



## laufand (8. August 2007)

Posttraumatisches JBT-Syndrom


----------



## laufand (8. August 2007)

Hi Leute,

aufgrund der freundlichen Wetterlage habe ich den heutigen Lmb-Termin gelöscht. Nach der Schlammschlacht in Wombach habe ich ne totale Matsch-Allergie.  

Man sieht sich nächste Woche, bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter.  

@Lupo: Kannst Du kurz bestätigen, dass Du die Absage mitbekommen hast?


----------



## m.a.t. (8. August 2007)

Besser ist das. Falls es heute doch noch abends mit Regnen aufhört, werde ich eine weitestgehend matschfreie Runde Richtung Ronneburg drehen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lupo (8. August 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> ...
> @Lupo: Kannst Du kurz bestätigen, dass Du die Absage mitbekommen hast?



...weichei... 

aber ehrlich gesagt isses mir heut auch bissi zu durchwachsen


----------



## laufand (8. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...weichei...
> 
> aber ehrlich gesagt isses mir heut auch bissi zu durchwachsen



Hab ich doch gewusst


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. August 2007)

Ich werde mich jetzt gleich mal so für zwei Stunden aufs Rennrad setzen. Ein Freund von mir meinte gerade, er empfinde noch nicht genug Selbstverachtung, um mich zu begleiten. Ich hasse Regen. Und ich muss nachher auch noch Sushi essen gehen. Ich hasse Sushi. Komischer Tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich werde mich jetzt gleich mal so für zwei Stunden aufs Rennrad setzen. Ein Freund von mir meinte gerade, er empfinde noch nicht genug Selbstverachtung, um mich zu begleiten. Ich hasse Regen. Und ich muss nachher auch noch Sushi essen gehen. Ich hasse Sushi. Komischer Tag...



Für den zweiten Teil Deines Tages, hätte ich eine Vertretung anzubieten!


----------



## traildesaster (9. August 2007)

Wieso isst du Rosinenbrötchen wenn du Rosinen hasst?
Ich hasse mich noch mehr als Rosinen!
Dialog von www.nichtlustig.de

Gruß td


----------



## laufand (15. August 2007)

Huaaa, sorry Leute, 

fast hät ich vergessen nen LMB Eintrag zu machen.

Na, besser spät als nie.
Hoffe das Wetter spielt diesmal mit

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (15. August 2007)

ja das hoffe ich auch, hab mich jedenfalls mal eingetragen


----------



## laufand (15. August 2007)

Achtung!!! 

Auf vielfachen Wunsch, habe ich den Startpunkt der LMB-Tour mal nach Eppstein verlegt...


----------



## Lupo (15. August 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Achtung!!!
> 
> Auf vielfachen Wunsch, habe ich den Startpunkt der LMB-Tour mal nach Eppstein verlegt...



schaff ich net bis 18.00  werd mit martina  ne runde ab hohemark fahren


----------



## laufand (15. August 2007)

Alles klar, danke für die Info und viel Spass und wenig Wasser ;-)


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2007)

bin auch raus  , habs anderswo erleutert ...


----------



## laufand (20. August 2007)

Auch wenn das Wetter noch nicht so richtig dolle ist, habe ich für Mittwoch wieder einen Eintrag ins LMB gestellt.  

Langsam wirds Abends auch wieder dunkel (Sonnenuntergang 20:34). Eine evtl. Notfallbeleuchtung kann nicht schaden.

Man sieht sich,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

Für die Taunustrail-Teilnehmer: Ich hab gestern hier und da ein paar Fotos gemacht. Viele von euch waren aber entweder zu schnell vorbei oder ich hab vielleicht doch ab und zu gewackelt.  Zumindest sind die Bilder hier zu finden: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/19326


----------



## Dr. Faust (20. August 2007)

Danke für die Bilder.
Und ich muss mir dringend abgewöhnen extra blöd zu kucken, sowie ich eine Kamera entdecke. Mein Gesicht ist ja so schon schlimm genug.


----------



## Maggo (20. August 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Und ich muss mir dringend abgewöhnen extra blöd zu kucken, sowie ich eine Kamera entdecke......



irgendwie kann man da nur zustimmenden zweiten teil hab ich aus dem zitat rausgenommen, da er nicht bestandteil der aussage ist!


----------



## KillerN (20. August 2007)

Ok der Dr. hat schon sein Bild gesehen, wollte nämlich gerade Fragen ob das eher ein lachen oder ein weinen war 

Biste eigentlich in Biebergemünd dabei ? 

Ciao Jens


----------



## Dr. Faust (21. August 2007)

Mittwoch AWB steht.
Zur Strecke: Ich fahr nachher in den Taunus und probier was aus. Wenn es taugt, können wir es morgen gemeinsam beradeln.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5001


----------



## laufand (21. August 2007)

Gerne, für meine Trailauswahl könnte mal wieder etwas frisches Blut nicht schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (21. August 2007)

Ich hoffe, dass ich das wieder finde. Sollte klappen. Viel spannender war mein erster Notubes-Platten seit langem. In einem vermeintlich fahrbaren Trail lagen Unmengen Holz- leider unfahrbar. Während ich mich so mit einem Bein auf dem Boden, einem im Pedal durchs Unterholz wühle, macht es plötzlich pfffft von hinten. Der Racing Ralph hatte ein Loch zwischen den Stollen. Bisschen aufgeregt am Rad geschüttelt und gedreht- fort war das pfffft. Schön! Sven!

Und ganz wichtig: Der Winter kommt. Ab 19.30 Uhr wird es kritisch ohne Licht. Also Lampen nicht vergessen.


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

verrate uns mal die grobe richtung ...


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

bei mir ist es heute noch ungewiss, da ich noch arbeiter zu hause habe ...
vielleicht dreh ich auch nur ne kurze runde am staufen ...
wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus  , allerdings mit 11 °C am gipfel recht frisch


----------



## laufand (22. August 2007)

Hier in Königstein scheint die Sonne  
Wer fährt freiwillig schon mal ne Runde mit dem Fön vorneweg???


----------



## richardlevy (22. August 2007)

Hallo,

habt ihr Platz für noch eine? Ich bin diese Woche in Taunus (nähe Eschborn) zum Arbeiten und werde gern mitfahren.

Gruss


Rich


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

richardlevy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habt ihr Platz für noch eine? Ich bin diese Woche in Taunus (nähe Eschborn) zum Arbeiten und werde gern mitfahren.
> 
> ...



platz ist immer  

ich mach mich mal auf dem weg, werde aber sicher heute etwas früher aussteigen ...


----------



## laufand (22. August 2007)

Ja klar Rich,

kein Problem, du triffst uns am Anfang des Parkplatzes Hohemark.

CU

Andreas


----------



## richardlevy (22. August 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Ja klar Rich,
> 
> kein Problem, du triffst uns am Anfang des Parkplatzes Hohemark.
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich mache mich gleich auf dem Weg.

Ich werde mit Bahn aus Rödelheim ankommen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich mit Bahn nach Oberuhrsel Bahnhof fahren muss. Kann jemand mir weiter Infos von dort geben. Zur Not langt auch die Adresse, dann bringe ich mein Navi!


----------



## laufand (22. August 2007)

Einfach weiter bis (wenn möglich mit der S-Bahn) bis Oberursel-Hohemark (Endstation).

Fürs Navi: Oberursel, Alfred-Lechler-Str.


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

tja, war irgendwie kürzer als gedacht heute ...
so schnell war ich selten zu hause, 30 min von anruf bis heim, 5 minuten später ausgehfertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (22. August 2007)

war ne interessante strecke heut abend...kurz und schmerzlos. den metzgerpfad hätten wir übrigens nie getroffen, egal ob wir am limes links oder rechts abgebogen wären 
@fux: denk bei deinen posts bitte daran dass hier noch andere frauen mitlesen!!!!


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> @fux: denk bei deinen posts bitte daran dass hier noch andere frauen mitlesen!!!!



wo steht da, dass ich einen anruf einer frau bekommen habe


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

cool war auf jeden fall gestern die aktion von "mr. rich", mit dem taxi vorzufahren


----------



## Lupo (23. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo steht da, dass ich einen anruf einer frau bekommen habe



ach....ich hab jetzt einmal vorausgesetzt dass du mit frauen ausgehst


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> war ne interessante strecke heut abend...kurz und schmerzlos. den metzgerpfad hätten wir übrigens nie getroffen, egal ob wir am limes links oder rechts abgebogen wären
> @fux: denk bei deinen posts bitte daran dass hier noch andere frauen mitlesen!!!!



Ich sag jetzt einfach mal: Doch.


----------



## richardlevy (23. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> cool war auf jeden fall gestern die aktion von "mr. rich", mit dem taxi vorzufahren



Hi Guys!

Danke für die gelegenheit gestern. Hat Spaß gemacht. Der Taxifahrt hat sich auf jedemfall gelohnt.

Gruss


Rich


----------



## Lupo (23. August 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt einfach mal: Doch.



...weil wir auf dem metzgerpfad hoch gefahren sind bis zu der kreuzung wo sven sich ausgeklinkt hat 

@rich: kannst gern mal wieder mitkommen. der japanerweg war nur zum eingewöhnen. nächste woche können wir ja mal was trailiges fahren


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...weil wir auf dem metzgerpfad hoch gefahren sind bis zu der kreuzung wo sven sich ausgeklinkt hat


Na gut. Dann vielleicht schon. Komisch...


----------



## richardlevy (24. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> @rich: kannst gern mal wieder mitkommen. der japanerweg war nur zum eingewöhnen. nächste woche können wir ja mal was trailiges fahren



Danke! Ich kömme auf jedem Fall. Hoffentlich ist diesmal der Bahn für die hinfahrt funkionsfähig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

richardlevy schrieb:


> Danke! Ich kömme auf jedem Fall. Hoffentlich ist diesmal der Bahn für die hinfahrt funkionsfähig.



immer diese ausreden der bahnfahrer  

nächsten mittwoch bin ich wohl nicht dabei -> tt-nachbesprechung


----------



## Lupo (27. August 2007)

dann bin ich wohl diesmal der "einer" der einen termin ins LMB stellt. ich möchte mal gucken wies der mauer geht, allerdings nur wenns trocken bleibt, oder spricht was dagegen???


----------



## Stump1967 (28. August 2007)

Mauer hört sich gut an. Bin dabei, habe mich auch gerade angemeldet.


----------



## richardlevy (28. August 2007)

etwas weit bis zur Grenze oder nicht? Sonst habe ich keine Ahnung vom Mauer. Ich bin auch angemeldet. Hoffentlich lauft diese Woche die Bahn. Ansonsten komme ich wieder per Taxi!

Gruss


Rich


----------



## laufand (28. August 2007)

Und auch ich bin angemeldet.

Danke Lupo für den Eintrag ins LMB... Habs die letzten Tage einfach nicht geschafft...


----------



## Lupo (28. August 2007)

@rich: das  ist ne andere mauer, die gefällt dir bestimmt  jetzt haste ja auch meine nummer und kannst anrufen falls du dich verspäten solltest 


übrigens hab ich fürn samstag auch ne tour geplant, wer lust hat kann sich gern anschliessen.klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

schade, dass ich bei der star-besetzung und dem highlight weisse mauer heute nicht dabei sein kann  
wünsche euch dennoch viel spaß  

p.s. ab ca. 20.30 uhr wird es schon ziemlich finster im wald !


----------



## laufand (4. September 2007)

Habe gerade noch dran gedacht, doch jetzt steht der LMB Eintrag für Morgen  
Wetter wird gut, das spür ich. Allerdings könnte etwas Notfalllicht nicht schaden  

CU

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2007)

bin noch ausser gefecht und werde daher nicht kommen können  
allen viel spaß und gutes wetter


----------



## Lupo (4. September 2007)

bin dabei 

@fux: gute besserung


----------



## richardlevy (4. September 2007)

ich werde versuchen, diese Woche am Rad zu bleiben.


----------



## Stump1967 (4. September 2007)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## richardlevy (5. September 2007)

ich habe gerade Kundentermin bekommen. Weiß nicht, ob ich heute rechtzeitig da bin. Wartet nicht.

VG


Rich


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> @fux: gute besserung



danke, so langsam scheint es zu wirken


----------



## Giant XTC (5. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider werde ich es nie schaffen um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark zu sein!

Da ich aber trotzdem gerne mal eine Runde mit Euch drehen würde bin ich an jedem Termin am Wochenende interessiert. Die letzte Tour mit Lupo hat mir schon sehr gut gefallen und ich würde gerne mehr sehen.

Also, wer Lust hat am Wochenede zu fahren: Ich bin dabei!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## laufand (5. September 2007)

Kein Thema,

vielleicht wird das AWB im Winter in Richtung Wochenende verlegt/erweitert. Bei mir klappt es zwar mit Sicherheit nicht jedes WE, aber so hier und da...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (9. September 2007)

hab mochmal nen LMB eintrag fürn nächsten mittwoch gemacht.  sonnenuntergang soll ja bereits um 19:46 sein, desshalb hab ich die trailige sektion mal an den anfang der tour gelegt.


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

das wird heut leider wieder mal nix  

wünsche euch viel spaß. genießt noch mal die angenehmen temperaturen und die staubtrockenen trails


----------



## richardlevy (12. September 2007)

bin auch diese Woche leider ohne Rad in FFM. Bis nächste Woche.


Rich


----------



## Lupo (12. September 2007)

huhu
ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach hause gekommen,frisch geduscht und ausreichend abgefüttert 

michael (hornisborn) hat mir gesmst dass er wohlbehalten daheim angekommen ist 

bis zum nächsten mal,

wolfgang


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. September 2007)

Ich fand es war ein schöner Ausflug heute. Vielleicht etwas unharmonisch und anfangs einfach zu schnell, aber dafür sehr trailreich.
Und ganz wichtig: Keine Verluste!


----------



## homburger (13. September 2007)

Ja, das hat Spaß gemacht. Michael: Nächstes Mal unbedingt etwas mehr als ein Frühstücksbrötchen essen. 
Ich erinnere mich gerade an eine Rennradrunde auf der ich meinen ersten Ast eingefahren habe. Das war nicht schön. An der Tanke habe ich eimerweise Cola geschluckt, dann gings wieder.


----------



## JanERDi (13. September 2007)

Auch die zweite meiner AWB-Runden war ein wahrer Spaß  danke nochmal Wolfgang für die gute Führung und die unerwartete Bergauffahrt über meine üblichen Bergabwege  teilweise hatte ich doch ein wenig Bammel, dass mich irgendwann auch noch ein Hungerast oder technischer Defekt lahm legt, blieb dann ja zum Glück aus, dafür wurde der Blindflug über den Wurzeltrail ja dann fast von einem Abwurf des Reiters vom Alugaul gekrönt , ich hoff doch, wenns mich irgendwann mal zerbröselt, dass ihr mich vom Baum kratzt und meinen geschundenen Körper nicht einfach als neues Teamlogo einführt 
Tobi und ich tun uns ja am Anfang immer ein wenig schwerer, am Ende rollts dann doch immer ganz gut, mal schaun wann wir euren Fitnessstand erreicht haben, ich werd dem Kollegen auch nochmal einbläuen, dass er sich endlich einen Helm zuzulegen und pünktlich zu sein hat :S.
Hier jetzt noch eine kleine Reihe an Fragen:
1. Gehts nächste Woche nochmal Mittwochs abends raus oder wird schon fürs Wochenende geplant, wenn ja, wann und wo? Ich würde mich ja sehr über Kompatibilität mit den Eintrachtspielen freuen 
2. Steffen, hast du vielleicht den Link zur besprochenen Beleuchtung für mich?
3. Hat man als Neueinsteiger und derzeit wohl auch nur AWB-Runden -und nicht als Rennfahrer die Chance in naher Zeit eines der geilen Trikots zu erstehen? Was würde es Tobi und mich kosten?

Liebe Grüße

Jan


----------



## Dr. Faust (13. September 2007)

1. Bestimmt, wobei ich ja - und ich kann es nicht genug erwähnen - am Gardasee rumgurken werde.
2.http://bike-components.de/catalog/S...ssung?osCsid=1c581eb02fc1740f98393b575d4d0a2a
3. Die Trikots sind nicht frei verkäuflich. Man muss das eher als eine Auszeichnugn betrachten, als ein besonderes Gütesiegel für den Verdienst in 24 Stunden Rennen, Marathons, dem MTB Sport im Allgemeinen und noch viel mehr. Eine ganze Reie an Mutproben und erniedrigenden Ritualen pflastert den Weg ins Trikot.
Viele wollen es, nur wenige haben es.
Das ist nun mal so eine Sache mit diesen elitären Verbänden! Aber Du kannst sagen: "Ich kenne einen mit diesem mysteriösen Trikot" oder "Ich fahre mit denen".
Wenn die Zeit gekommen ist wird das Trikot zu Dir kommen! Niemals umgekehrt.


----------



## JanERDi (13. September 2007)

Gardasee, ich werd neidisch, vielleicht hätte ich gestern auf dem Wurzeltrail doch den Abgang machen sollen und dich einfach mitgenommen, dass du uns nicht einfach abhaust  aber ob der Dunkelheit weiß ich nichtmal ob du vor oder hinter mir gefahren bist 

Die Lampe sieht gut aus, mal schaun was die Finanzen sagen, muss ja wohl doch erstmal ein anderes Trikot her da ich mich ja noch nicht durch die mysteriösen Aufnahmerituale gequält habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (13. September 2007)

Ja, ich bin gut daheim angekommen. Vom Sandplacken bis zu mir nach Hause wurde es dann schon extrem dunkel. Zum Glück kenne ich die Strecke auswendig.
Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub, da werde ich die Strecke noch ein paar mal fahren um mein Trainningstand zu verbessern. Hoffe das ich dann besser mithalten kann. Unter langsam hatte ich bisher etwas anderes verstanden. 

Lohnt sich aber auf jedenfall mit euch mitzufahren, da man auch mal neue Strecken kennen lehrnt und nicht immer in seinem trott fährt.

Übrigends Danke nochmal für den Riegel, weiß nicht ob ich es ohne den noch bis nach Hause geschafft hätte! 
Wer hatte mir den gegeben? Hab nämlich am Anfang immer die Probleme mir die Namen zu merken.


----------



## JanERDi (13. September 2007)

Ich glaub du bist mit Steffen, müsste wieder das Rocky Mountain Rad gewesen sei, Nick Dr. Faust, und seinem Carbonfreun mit dem Storck dessen Namen ich auch nicht kenne, gefahren, wird wohl einer von ihnen gewesen sein 
Ich war auch erst auf meiner  zweiten Runde mit dabei und muss sagen, dass diese auch definitiv schneller gefahren wurde als die erste, ich denke dass du relativ schnell Anschluss finden wirst bei normalem AWB Tempo und ein wenig mehr Training deinerseits, ich für meinen Teil bin in keiner Sportart clubaktiv, lediglich mit Freunden ab und an mal unterwegs und habe vor meiner ersten Runde auch erst ein-zwei Monate wieder aufm Rad gesessen nach jahrelangem reinen Straßengekurve


----------



## Dr. Faust (13. September 2007)

Homburger= Riegelmann.


----------



## JanERDi (13. September 2007)

= Carbonmann  = Name?


----------



## Lupo (13. September 2007)

=homburger=sven


----------



## Giant XTC (17. September 2007)

Hallo AWB´ler,

wie sieht es denn aus mit einer Runder LMB am Mittwoch 18 Uhr?

Wenn ja muss ich mir nämlich noch Licht besorgen!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (17. September 2007)

Keine Sorge, 

Eintrag ins LMB ist gemacht.

CU

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (17. September 2007)

hab mich ma eingetragen, wenns aber regnet bleib ich lieber in [baed] Offenbach 
@giant: licht würd ich mir eh mal besorgen, in münchen isses nachts auch net viel heller


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2007)

bei mir wirds auch diese woche nix. bin nach einem rad-unfall mit schürfwunden an beiden händen noch nicht wieder geländetauglich ...


----------



## laufand (17. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir wirds auch diese woche nix. bin nach einem rad-unfall mit schürfwunden an beiden händen noch nicht wieder geländetauglich ...



Du machst ja Sachen! Dir fehlt wohl die AWB-Fahrtechnik  

Gute Besserung

Andreas


----------



## Stump1967 (17. September 2007)

Ich bin dabei und werde auch versuchen das knacken bis Mittwoch zu beheben, ist ja wirklich nervig.


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2007)

laufand schrieb:


> Du machst ja Sachen! Dir fehlt wohl die AWB-Fahrtechnik
> 
> Gute Besserung
> 
> Andreas



danke, aber awb-technik hätte mir in dem fall auch net geholfen ...



wissefux schrieb:


> ich könnt  und  und :kotz:
> 
> bin heut auf dem weg zur a***** volle kann auf die fresse geflogen. war die baustelle in der unterliederbacherstraße in höchst.
> natürlich ich gegen die erlaubte fahrrichtung, fahrbahn ist ja breit genug. wenn um die zeit mir einer entgegenkommt, fahr ich halt kurz in die baustelle rein und am nächsten hütchen wieder raus.
> ...



der heilungsprozess ist in vollem gange, aber noch nicht soweit, dass ich schmerzfrei im gelände rumheizen könnte ...


----------



## laufand (17. September 2007)

Aua,

vielleicht bist Du ja bis nächste Woche wieder einigermaßen fit...

CU

Andreas


----------



## JanERDi (17. September 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Wie sieht denn die geplante Runde aus? Würde gerne ein wenig mitradeln, den extremen Bergabblindflug von letzter Woche muss ich mir aber nicht zumuten, Licht ist auch noch nicht in Sicht, deswegen würde ich bei Möglichkeit die Runde einfach halbieren und dann bei Dämmerung schon wieder nach Kronberg rollern...


----------



## Giant XTC (17. September 2007)

So, dann mal schnell eintragen und Licht kaufen gehen wenn Lupo schon sagt dass es in MUC auch dunkel wird! 

Und ich dachte da wäre alles besser und man könnte auch nachts bei strahlendem Sonnenschein biken gehen.

Naja, die Wiese auf dem anderen Berg war halt schon immer grüner und saftiger...


----------



## Lupo (17. September 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!...Würde gerne ein wenig mitradeln, den extremen Bergabblindflug von letzter Woche muss ich mir aber nicht zumuten,....



ich kann dich danach auch schnell nach kronberg fahrn, wär kein problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanERDi (17. September 2007)

Hey Wolfgang, vielen Dank für dein Angebot, die Frage wäre nur ob wir die Abfahrt schon bei halbwegs akzeptablen Lichtverhältnissen machen, eigentlich möchte ich dir nämlich nicht zumuten auchnoch einen Umweg über Kronberg zu machen, wenn du schon von Oberursel noch nach Offenbach fahren musst.


----------



## laufand (17. September 2007)

Zielsetzung ist hinten raus eher einfach Forstwege zu fahren. Das geht dann auch im Lichtschatten der anderen Fahrer


----------



## Giant XTC (17. September 2007)

Das war doch letztes mal auch kein Problem, die anderen haben doch genug Licht gemacht.

Zumindest auf den Autobahnen, auf dem einen Trail hätte es mich auch fast gelegt weil ich die Wunzeln nicht habe kommen sehen...


----------



## JanERDi (17. September 2007)

Jap beim Trail hättes mich einmal fast zerbröselt, der homburger war hinter mir und hat glaubich gesehn wies mir das Hinterrad einmal schön links und dann sofort rechts weggerissen hat, ich versteh bis jetzt nicht wie die Physik mich aufm Rad gehalten hat


----------



## hottube (18. September 2007)

Hallo AWB'ler  
ich komme morgen so um 18:00 auf dem Weg nach hause über die Hohemark und würde gerne das AWB auf dem Weg nach hause mitnehmen. (weils so schön passt)
nehmt Ihr Auch Fremdlinge   mit?

ciao Michael


----------



## Lupo (18. September 2007)

hottube schrieb:


> ...
> nehmt Ihr Auch Fremdlinge   mit?
> 
> ciao Michael



   warn wir net alle irgendwann ma fremdlinge 

kannst dich natürlich gern anschliessen


----------



## Giant XTC (18. September 2007)

So, Licht ist montiert. Es kann also dunkel werden!


----------



## JanERDi (19. September 2007)

Also, Tobi und ich werden kommen, ich hoffe diesmal müsst ihr nicht warten, einen Helm hat Tobi immernoch nicht bestellt  dafür entschuldige ich mich hier mal, ich hoffe Wolfgang hat seinen wieder dabei und ist auch gewillt ihn zu verleihen, unter Umständen kommt noch ein weiterer Freund von mir auf einem Kona Hardtail und mit Helm mit


----------



## laufand (19. September 2007)

Alles klar, 

wir machen uns spätestens 5 nach auf den Weg. Also, wenns später wird, einfach mal durchklingeln und wir sagen Euch wo's langgeht...

CU

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanERDi (19. September 2007)

Ich habs aus Kronberg ja nicht weit, d.h. ich sollte schon wieder pünktlich da sein, Tobi muss nur noch seine Fahrtzeiten aus Niederhöchstadt Richtung Eschborn austesten, eine Nummer euch anzuklingeln wäre trotzdem gut


----------



## laufand (19. September 2007)

Du hast ne PM...


----------



## richardlevy (19. September 2007)

Bin wieder dabei.


----------



## Hornisborn (19. September 2007)

Hab mir jetzt auch mal Licht gekauft. Nur wird es heute nichts bei mir, da ich in der Feuerwehr noch genug zutun habe. Vielleicht gibt es nächste Woche eine Runde?


----------



## laufand (19. September 2007)

Wenn's nächste Woche nicht in Strömen regnet, bestimmt


----------



## JanERDi (19. September 2007)

Hey Jungs,
hoffe ihr seid alle heil nach Hause gekommen, hat wieder einen Heidenspaß gemacht! Wie siehts mal mit einer Wochenendsrunde aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (19. September 2007)

Oh ja, Wochenende wäre großartig!
Ich schaffs Mittwoch nicht um 18:00. Licht hab ich auch noch keins.

Vorschlag: Wie wäre es mal mit einer längeren Tour, wie wir das in Frangn immer gemacht haben: Sonntags irgendwohin mit dem Zug um 10:00 und von da aus wieder zurück, so runde 50 km/5 h, evtl. Kaffeekränzchen und Kultur.
Grobe Vorstellung: Evtl. nach Wiesbaden fahren und von dort zurück zur Hohemark.

Ich kenn mich nur noch nicht so toll aus und bin die nächsten beiden WE unterwegs.
Aber so am 07.10. wär ich frei und dabei!


----------



## karsten13 (20. September 2007)

JanERDi schrieb:


> hat wieder einen Heidenspaß gemacht!



mir auch  , nur mit den Trails muss ich mich noch anfreunden ...

Danke und bis demnächst,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (20. September 2007)

huhu zusammen,
kann mir noch jemand die tourdaten von gestern geben, mein cyclo hatte dochn blackout gehabt. 



richardlevy schrieb:


> Bin wieder dabei.


   

dass ich für w.e. touren zu haben bin hab ich ja öfters schon gesagt. dieses w.e. brauch ich aber mal ne auszeit, nach der tour gestern hat sich meine erkältung endlich entschieden richtig rauszukommen *röchel* jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wo ich dran bin und dasses mir in ca 7 tagen bestimmt wieder besser geht.


----------



## Hornisborn (20. September 2007)

Ich währe bei einer Wochenendrunde dabei. Wann soll es denn los gehen?


----------



## JanERDi (21. September 2007)

Bin ansich auch gerne dabei, heute Abend steht aber die Eintracht an und Sonntag wohl die T-Hall, also bin ich wohl doch ein wenig auf dem Samstag festgelegt, wenn wir nur Eintracht-Fans hier haben sollte das aber zumindest fussballtechnisch hinhauen


----------



## laufand (21. September 2007)

Also ich treib mich am Sa. mal wieder bei den Beinharten in Wiesbaden rum. Auch sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Giant XTC (21. September 2007)

Ich bin am WE wieder in München aber am nächsten Mittwoch stehe ich wieder zur Verfügung und würde auch gerne wieder fahren.


----------



## laufand (24. September 2007)

Hi Freunde der ruhigen Nach-Arbeits-Runde.

Ein Eintrag für Mittwoch ist ist gemacht.
Aber bitte lasst etwaige Regentänze sein...

CU

Andreas


----------



## Giant XTC (24. September 2007)

Bin dabei und Regen wird es natürlich keinen geben!


----------



## JanERDi (25. September 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits,

Ich muss leider absagen, habe morgen meinen ersten Einführungstag an der Uni, auf dem Plan steht "16:00 Uhr - 19:00 Uhr Campus-Rallye; Song-Contest 
und ab 19:00 Uhr Party im Studierendenhaus" d.h. neue Leute kennenlernen, wenn ich doch eigentlich biken und Eintracht schauen möchte :S

Hoffentlich klappts nächste Woche oder am Wochenende wirklich nochmal, viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (26. September 2007)

Gute Wahl JanERDI,

hier in Königstein siehts wettertechnisch nicht so dolle aus!
Auch die Teilnehmerzahl ist ja nicht gerade überwältigend!

Wie schauts aus @GIANT XTC: Trotzdem fahren oder auf nächste Woche veschieben???

CU 

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (26. September 2007)

ich lasses die woche auch ma ausfallen, so wirklich gut fühl ich mich noch net, jede anstrengung wird mit einem hustenanfall quittiert


----------



## laufand (26. September 2007)

Dann mal gute Besserung...


----------



## Giant XTC (26. September 2007)

Also, das Wetter wechselt ja recht schnell zwischen bewökt und sonnig. Heute morgen gab es auch schon die ersten Tropfen.

Wenn es aber trocken bleibt würde ich schon fahren gehen, auch wenn keiner mitkommt.


----------



## laufand (26. September 2007)

Alles klar,

wenns so bis 16:45 bleibt, findet die Runde statt. Sollte es bis dahin noch deutlich regnen dann nicht.
Bei einer Absage schreib ich aber noch mal was hier im Forum...

CU

Andreas


----------



## Giant XTC (26. September 2007)

dum-di-dum...bestes Wetter und die Sonne scheint...


----------



## homburger (26. September 2007)

Ar****

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Lampe Andreas!

Campus-Rallye? Genieß Dein Studium solange Du kannst!


----------



## laufand (26. September 2007)

Hör mir auf! Mehr dazu ein anderes mal...
Heute nochmal mit 1,2 kg Blei


----------



## karsten13 (26. September 2007)

18:00 hab ich heut net geschafft  , bin dann später alleine los ...
Wenn ihr so kurz vor halb 8 vom Fuchstanz nach Falkenstein runter seid, sind wir uns begegnet  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (30. September 2007)

Der Mittwoch naht in großen Schritten.
Wer würde denn auch schon um 15 Uhr können? Ist ja schließlich Feiertag und das Wetter soll auch mitmachen.


----------



## Lupo (30. September 2007)

erst um 15 uhr? ich glaub es hackt!
aber wahrscheinlich werd ich mit martina ne tour im herbstichen odenwald fahren...


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. September 2007)

Ja, von mir aus auch um 10. Es ist ja so eine Sache mit einer Zeitverschiebung übers Forum...
Von mir aus auch schon um 10, wobei es morgens noch eine höhere Regenwahrscheinlichkeit hat.
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/106350.html
Entweder sammeln wir mal, wer generell am Mittwoch mitkommt, oder Laufand verfügt mal ganz herrisch.


----------



## Milass (30. September 2007)

weiss jemand was mit Martin los ist?


----------



## Stump1967 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin für Mittwoch 10:00!

Jens


----------



## laufand (1. Oktober 2007)

Also wir hatten uns mal vage vorgenommen am Mi. (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) die Trails rund um Heidelberg unter die Stollen zu nehmen.
Besteht daran Interesse???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (2. Oktober 2007)

wir sind (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) im nördlichen teil des odw unterwegs zwischen grossumstadt und oberkainsbach (wenn das Wetter dann immer noch mitspielt) 
wenn ihr bei hd seid solltet ihr unbedingt vom weissen stein nach schriesheim runter, find ich einfach genial (wenn das Wetter mitspielt)


----------



## hulkihulk (2. Oktober 2007)

Servus Leutz,

für 10:00 wär ich auch zu haben... allerdings noch lieber 11:00  dann allerdings Hohemark, weil ich gg. 16:00 zwecks Büffelei daheim sein wollte. 

Will aber nich den "Spalter" spielen und Leute vom Odenwald abwerben...

Gruss und so ...Markus


----------



## Lupo (14. Oktober 2007)

ma wieder hochschieb......

Nachor, Hornisborn und ich sind heut ne nette nachmittagstour zwischen saalburg und fuxtanz gefahren. 33 km und 770 hm warns bei mir.

ein paar bilder gibts auf der eisbären-homepage

wenn das wetter noch bissi hält solls nächsten sonntag ne tour ums usinger becken geben. LMB eintrag kommt demnächst noch.


----------



## laufand (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

wie schaut's denn mit der Resonanz bzgl. Mittwochs-AWB aus? Besteht noch Interesse ab 18:00 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen???

@Lupo: schöne Bilder, noch meint's der Herbst gut mit uns 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Lupo (16. Oktober 2007)

ja hoffentlich meints der herbst auch noch am nächsten sonntag gut mit uns: klick

awb-runden machen aktuell wenig sinn für mich, wenn ich von zu hause aus starte fahr ich noch 30 min länger im hellen.


----------



## laufand (17. Oktober 2007)

Alles klar, ich werde mich heute mal an eine Runde in Wiesbaden dranhängen...

Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht... 

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich läute jetzt mal erkältungsbedingt meine herbstliche Übergangsperiode bis zum WP ein...


----------



## Giant XTC (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da was von Sonntag und biken gelesen, habt Ihr da jetzt was vor?

Wenn ja würde ich mich gerne anschliessen, ich müsste nur heute noch bescheid wissen da ich dann mein bike mitnehmen muss.

Viele Grüße aus München!

XTC


----------



## Lupo (18. Oktober 2007)

ja sicher haben wir was vor 

guggst du hier:LMB eintrag

wär bestimmt auch was für die jatting also unbedingt bike mitbringen


----------



## JanERDi (20. Oktober 2007)

Abend allerseits!
Habe an sich wirklich Lust, muss nur schaun ob ich morgen rechtzeitig zu Hause bin, werde heute Abend in Gießen auf einer Studentenfeier erwartet und werde dort wohl auch nächtigen, wenn ich es schaffe stehe ich um 12 an der Saalburg, wenn ich nicht dort sein sollte, wartet bitte nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2007)

studentenfeier?  wenn die was geworden ist brauchste heut eher ne packung alka-selzer als ne mtb tour würd mich aber freuen wenndes trotzdem packst 

hat jemand ne ahnung wies niederschlagsmässig im grossraum usingen aussieht?


----------



## Hornisborn (21. Oktober 2007)

Hier hinten regnet es und soll laut dem Wetterbericht den ganzen Tag so bleiben.
Deswegen werd ich dann wohl nicht mitkommen, da ich keine Regenkleidung besitze.


----------



## karsten13 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Deswegen werd ich dann wohl nicht mitkommen, da ich keine Regenkleidung besitze.



war nicht so der Bringer heute, an der Saalburg angekommen war ich schon "leicht angefeuchtet" ...  
Jörg ist dann mit mir wieder nach Ffm abgefahren, war die richtige Entscheidung.

@Lupo & Co.: Wie lange habt ihr ausgehalten?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (22. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...
> @Lupo & Co.: Wie lange habt ihr ausgehalten?...



bis zum ende  wenn man sich mal an den regen gewöhnt hatte wars garnet mehr so schlimm und zwischendurch hats ja auch immer mal aufgeört. immer mit der option abzubrechen wenns uns reicht sind wir dann doch die komplette runde gefahren. als wir auf dem rückweg an anspach vorbeigefahren sind hab ich schon mit dem gedanken gespielt uns bei hornisborn auffn kaffee einzuladen aber so eingesaut wie wir waren hab ich s dann doch besser sein lassen und marcus hat dafür ne runde warmen apfelsaft vom taunusbauer an der saalburg springen lassen. danke nochmal


----------



## Hornisborn (22. Oktober 2007)

Da hättet Ihr aber Pech gehabt, denn ich hab nur Tee da. 

Kannst Du den Streckenverlauf mal posten? Will die, wenns schön wird spontan nachfahren.


----------



## Lupo (23. Oktober 2007)

...hätte ich zur not auch getrunken  aber so eingesaut wie mir warn hätteste uns net mal in den kohlenkeller reingelassen 

die strecke beschreiben ist net so einfach aber sie soll auf alle fälle unter besseren bedingungen nochmal gefahren werden. gibts vorschläge  wenn ichn termin mache regnets doch meistens


----------



## Hornisborn (23. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es am Wochenende zu mind. nicht regnet währe ich dabei.


----------



## Lupo (23. Oktober 2007)

wird sa oder so bevorzugt  soll ja trocken sein und ganze 10° wärmer als letztes we


----------



## Hornisborn (23. Oktober 2007)

Samstag ab 16 Uhr oder Sonntag den ganzen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (23. Oktober 2007)

dann lieber sonntag sonst wird ein nightride draus 

wer noch? 
wie gehts eigentlich dem studenten schon von der feier zurück


----------



## Hornisborn (23. Oktober 2007)

OK, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Nachor (27. Oktober 2007)

.... wirds denn was am Sonntag ??


Wäre wahrscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## Lupo (28. Oktober 2007)

Nachor schrieb:


> .... wirds denn was am Sonntag ??...



wie solls wetter werden? eigentlich wollt ich die tour bei schönem wetter wiederholen. ich gugg nachher nochmal rein.

wenn überhaupt sollten wir um 11.00 (winterzeit) starten damit wir noch mit tageslicht zurückkommen...


----------



## Nachor (28. Oktober 2007)

..stimmt ja die Uhren werden zurückgestellt. Aber trotzem 11:00 !!!

das packe ich nicht!! Wie wäre es denn mit ne kleineren so ab 12:00??

i


----------



## Lupo (28. Oktober 2007)

ich packs jetzt auch net mehr....hab verschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2007)

Packst Du es in den Spessart ??


----------



## Nachor (28. Oktober 2007)

.... so ganz kurzfristig bin ich jetzt aucg wach;; 

Hat noch jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde?? im Taunus

mal kurz anklingeln  ( nummer im LMB)


----------



## Lupo (28. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Packst Du es in den Spessart ??



nee, musst ja erstmal frühstücken, wie werden wohl ne nachmitagsrunde um bad offenbach fahrn....


----------



## laufand (5. November 2007)

So: kalt is es, dunkel is es, Winterpokalzeit is es.

Also gibts mal wieder ein LMB

Na, wer ist dabei?

Andreas


----------



## Stump1967 (6. November 2007)

Ich habe mich mal eingetragen. Wenn es aber richtig saut werde ich mich wieder abmelden. 

Jens


----------



## laufand (6. November 2007)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal eingetragen. Wenn es aber richtig saut werde ich mich wieder abmelden.
> 
> Jens



Na, wenn das Wetter fies ist, werde ich mich auch aufs Ergo verkrümeln...


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. November 2007)

Ich bin nicht dabei.


----------



## Miss Marple (6. November 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dabei.



dto


----------



## Lupo (6. November 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> dto



uuuups...da pass ich einmal net auf mein notebook auf


----------



## homburger (20. November 2007)

LMB für morgen. Langsame Runde überwiegend geradeaus. Wenn es in Oberursel regnet sage ich bescheid.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5506


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hier noch schnell zwei Bilder vom Sommer:









Kennt Ihr übrigens den alten Typen da auf dem Bild?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Hornisborn (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja tue ich


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2007)

ich geb dir gleich alter typ


----------



## Giant XTC (7. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## JanERDi (28. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Langsam wirds ja wieder ein wenig wärmer und die Tage werden wieder länger, ich wollte mal für Tobi und mich fragen ob denn bald mal wieder eine schöne Runde geplant ist? Würde mich freuen!

Jan


----------



## Dr. Faust (28. Januar 2008)

Hi Jan,
schöne Anfrage!
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, befürchte aber, dass vor der Zeitumstellung da wenig regelmäßig gehen wird. Unter der Woche schaff ich es zur Zeit nicht mehr im Hellen in den Taunus. Gern mal am Wochenende.
Steffen


----------



## Lupo (29. Januar 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> schöne Anfrage!...



find ich auch, allerdings hätte ich erst in 1-2 monaten damit gerechnet 

wenns wetter passt wär ich am w.e. auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## JanERDi (29. Januar 2008)

Tobi und ich sind derzeit immer in Frankfurt in der T-Hall und bei unseren begrenzten Kletterkünsten hab ich langsam ziemlich wunde Ellenbogen und Hände, wird Zeit dass die Knie bei ein paar horizontalen Bremsmanövern auch mal wieder ein wenig angepasst werden


----------



## laufand (29. Januar 2008)

Also homburger und ich werden - einigermaßen akzeptables Wetter vorausgesetzt - morgen ne Runde drehen.

Startpunkt ist 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Hohemark - natürlich mit ausreichend Licht... Na, wer traut sich????

CU

Andreas

PS: WE passt bei mir leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanERDi (29. Januar 2008)

Hab gerade neue Kletterausrüstung gekauft, Licht ist also zusätzlich leider nicht mehr drin


----------



## Stump1967 (29. Januar 2008)

laufand schrieb:


> Also homburger und ich werden - einigermaßen akzeptables Wetter vorausgesetzt - morgen ne Runde drehen.
> 
> Startpunkt ist 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Hohemark - natürlich mit ausreichend Licht... Na, wer traut sich????
> 
> ...


Ich versuche da zu sein. Licht ist ausreichend vorhanden  
Jens


----------



## wartool (1. Februar 2008)

Moin.. ich würde mich gerne mal eine Eurer runden anschließen...

Meine Bedenken gelten nur meiner Kondition und Fahrtechnik... 

Wie sieht so ne "Runde" bei Euch aus? - fahre mom nahezu jeden Tag von Steinbach nach Schwanheim - von da aus nach der Arbeit wieder über Steinbach - Hohemark - Saalburg - Herzberg / manchmal weiter zum Sandplacken -  machmal Herzbergtrail runter.. je nach Wetter.

Meint ihr, dass das reicht und ich Euch nicht "ausbremse"?

achso.. Licht ist in Form von ner Wilma vorhanden  klar geht mehr.. hat bisher aber immer gereicht..


----------



## Lupo (1. Februar 2008)

einfach mal mitfahrn, dann siehste ja obs passt.
bis jetzt haben wir alle wieder heil zurückgebracht 

aktuell isses hier bissi ruhig aber ich denke nach der zeitumstellung und wenns wetter angenehmer ist kommt auch wieder mehr leben in die bude


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Meine Bedenken gelten nur meiner Kondition und Fahrtechnik...
> 
> fahre mom *nahezu jeden Tag *von Steinbach nach Schwanheim - von da aus nach der Arbeit wieder über Steinbach - Hohemark - Saalburg - Herzberg / manchmal weiter zum Sandplacken -  machmal Herzbergtrail runter.. je nach Wetter.
> 
> achso.. Licht ist in Form von ner *Wilma* vorhanden  klar geht mehr.. hat bisher aber immer gereicht..



also bei deinem täglichen pensum sollte es keine konditionellen probleme geben. auch ne wilma ist nicht grade für ein düsteres funzeliges licht bekannt   

aber wie lupo schon sagt, ist es derzeit recht ruhig. kommt das licht zurück, geht´s auch hier wieder regelmäßig zur sache


----------



## JanERDi (3. Februar 2008)

Hab mich heute auf dem Weg zu ner Freundin einfach mal wieder aufs Rad geworfen, brrrrrrr, okay es ist noch viel kälter als ich dachte, aber lediglich doppellagiges Langarmhemd und Shorts waren wohl auch ein wenig blauäugig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (3. Februar 2008)

Huahh, mit hat letzter Mi. gereicht! Im Schnitt 2°C bei Dauerregen - das war nicht schön!


----------



## homburger (4. Februar 2008)

Doch, dass war schön. Du hast ja nur Angst um Dein Rad!
Am Mittwoch findet je nach Wetter wieder ein AWB statt. Leider sind wir wegetechnisch durch die Schneesituation etwas eingeschränkt. Aber da es ja prinzipiell nur um das gemeinsame Radeln im dunklen geht, werden wir schon etwas in niedrigeren Lagen zusammenschneidern. Am Samstag war jedenfalls ab Saalburghöhe Fahrtechnik gefordert. Wie das jetzt aussieht weiß ich nicht. Mal schauen.


----------



## Stump1967 (5. Februar 2008)

homburger schrieb:


> Doch, dass war schön. Du hast ja nur Angst um Dein Rad!
> Am Mittwoch findet je nach Wetter wieder ein AWB statt.


Also falls das Wetter so ist wie letzten Mittwoch auch? Ich fand das ganz nett.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## homburger (5. Februar 2008)

Also, die Wetterseiten sind sich da nicht ganz einig. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist recht hoch und um die 4 Grad sollen es sein. Ich könnte einfach einen Bericht abgeben wenn ich nach Haus komme. Wie lang brauchst Du denn bis zur Hohemark?


----------



## laufand (5. Februar 2008)

Bei mir klappts morgen leider nicht. Werde mich nur aufs Ergo schwingen. Und jetzt bitte keinen blöden Sprüche, wie Weichei o.ä.

Habt Spaß!!!


----------



## homburger (5. Februar 2008)

Ich werd auch erst mal sehen wie das Wetter so wird. Jens- wie lang brauchst Du denn nun zur Hohemark?


----------



## wartool (5. Februar 2008)

würde mich wenn ihr einverstanden seid... und ich es zeitlich hinbekomme gerne anschliessen


bittet postet nochmal Treffpunkt und Zeit...


----------



## Stump1967 (6. Februar 2008)

Ich kann heute leider doch nicht. Nicoles Auto mußte in die Werkstatt und ich habe so mein Rad nicht dabei.
Wie wäre es mit Freitag abend oder Sonntag?

Jens


----------



## homburger (6. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> würde mich wenn ihr einverstanden seid... und ich es zeitlich hinbekomme gerne anschliessen
> 
> 
> bittet postet nochmal Treffpunkt und Zeit...



Klar, kannst gerne mitkommen. 

Mich fesselt gerade die Arbeit und ich bezweifle, dass ich zeitig wegkomme. 

In der Regel fahren wir ab 18:00h von der Hohemark los. Die Hohemark ist in Oberursel, da treffen wir uns immer auf dem Parkplatz. 

Vielleicht klappt es Freitag? ansonsten aber bestimmt nächsten Mittwoch!


----------



## JanERDi (6. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> würde mich wenn ihr einverstanden seid... und ich es zeitlich hinbekomme gerne anschliessen
> 
> 
> bittet postet nochmal Treffpunkt und Zeit...



Zeitpunkt kannst du immer hier im Thread oder oben rechts beim Last Minute Biking finden, Treffpunkt ist der längliche Waldparkplatz an der S-Bahn Station Oberursel/Hohemark, Autobahnabfahrten von der 661 könnten auch nur Hohemark sagen, dann einfach dort runter, durch den schicken Kreisel und dann solltest du den Parkplatz mit den verrückten Bikern schon erkennen sollen, dann einfach zur richtigen Gruppe durchfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (6. Februar 2008)

ok.. ich versuche dann um 18 Uhr dort zu sein.. komme aus Steinbach direkt mit dem Radl.. ist eh meine Hausstrecke dort  
den Parkplatz werde ich schon finden 

ansonsten hört sich Freitag noch besser an.. wettertechnisch und zeitmässig.. werde ich da bestimmt mit von der Partie sein


----------



## homburger (6. Februar 2008)

Ich schaffs heut definitiv nicht mehr. Also eher Freitag!


----------



## Stump1967 (6. Februar 2008)

homburger schrieb:


> Ich schaffs heut definitiv nicht mehr. Also eher Freitag!



Ich bin auch für Freitag. Also halten wir das mal fest. Freitag 18:00 Hohemark.

Jens


----------



## homburger (7. Februar 2008)

Kein AWB mehr für mich diese Woche. Ich mag viel lieber Arbeiten!


----------



## Stump1967 (7. Februar 2008)

homburger schrieb:


> Kein AWB mehr für mich diese Woche. Ich mag viel lieber Arbeiten!



Wenn Freitag nicht klappt, wie ist es denn mit Sonntag? Das Wetter soll ja super werden.
Jens


----------



## fritzn (7. Februar 2008)

Sonntag klingt super, da könnte ich wohl auch mal wieder.


----------



## Stump1967 (19. Februar 2008)

Hi,
morgen 20 Feb AWB?

Bis dann,
Jens


----------



## laufand (20. Februar 2008)

Sorry, bei mir klappts nicht... Werde mich nur wieder auf dem Ergo quälen...


----------



## Hornisborn (8. April 2008)

Da es ja so langsam abends doch schon aussreichend hell ist, wollt ich mal fragen ab wann wieder Touren gefahren werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (9. April 2008)

Vielleicht ab nächster Woche? Im Taunus scheint im Moment noch etwas Schnee zu liegen. Außerdem hat es gerade noch geschüttet als ich aus Oberursel weg bin. 

Halten wir doch mal vorsichtig den nächsten Mittwoch fest!


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2008)

wird zeit, euch nasen mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## Hornisborn (10. April 2008)

Wenn dann 18:00 Uhr? 

Dann währe ich dabei.


----------



## Lupo (10. April 2008)

wär ja schön aber ich glaub noch net wirklich dran.

für nächtsen dienstag wird schon wieder schnee gemeldet


----------



## Hornisborn (15. April 2008)

Morgen währe ich noch dabei. Braucht aber nicht auf mich zu warten, da ich noch vorher zum Denfeld muss. Hoffe nur das dauert nicht zu lange, das ich dann noch mit kann.


----------



## mad2max (26. April 2008)

Nach langer AWB-Abstinenz (Gründe, falls Luft bleibt, beim Fahren) bin ich in diesem Jahr auch gerne wieder dabei und lasse mich von Lupo den Berg hochziehen  

Jetzt wo die "gelbe Sau" sich tatsächlich länger sehen läßt und den Heizregler hochgefahren hat ...

Bis hoffentlich nächsten Mittwoch in Hohemark

mad2max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (26. April 2008)

mad2max schrieb:


> ... und lasse mich von Lupo den Berg hochziehen  ...



 bevor ich jemand anderes den berg hochziehen kann muss ich erstmal die eigene schwerkraft wieder in den griff kriegen 
nächsten mittwoch wär ich aber net dabei  freitag ist brückentag und somit ein langes w.e. im ODW angesagt


----------



## Google (26. April 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> und somit ein langes w.e. im ODW angesagt


Campingplatz? Biken?


----------



## Lupo (28. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Campingplatz? Biken?



genau so, will mich aber net konkret auffn bestimmten tag festlegen...


----------



## Stump1967 (5. Mai 2008)

Mittwoch, 7. Mai - 18:00 AWB?


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Lupo (5. Mai 2008)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!



...dto ....falls nix dazwischenkommt.
is schon was geplant? 3std dürften ja drinn sein


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6363

Und warum trägst Du es nicht einfach ein? Also bis Mittwoch! Wurde ja auch mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## Lupo (5. Mai 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6363
> 
> Und warum trägst Du es nicht einfach ein? Also bis Mittwoch! Wurde ja auch mal wieder Zeit.



meine feierabendplanung ist derzeit nicht grad sehr zuverlässig und des wär ja schon blöd wenn der guide sich verspätet oder überhaupt net kommt...


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. Mai 2008)

Ich meinte eigentlich auch den Jens, weil wir es gestern schon abgemacht hatten, dass wir AWB machen.
Ich war dieses Jahr nur ein einziges Mal im Taunus, ich find da nichts mehr...


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2008)

die zeichen stehen gut, hab mich mal eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (6. Mai 2008)

Bin dabei.
@Steffen: Sonntag ist Bimbach. Schon gemeldet? wir fahren dann 5:00 (FÜNF) Uhr früh bei mir los!


----------



## wartool (7. Mai 2008)

in welche Richtung fahrt ihr heute??  wäre evtl auch dabei - zumindest ein Teilstück.. fahre mit nem Arbeitskollegen Richtung Sandplacken usw...


----------



## Lupo (7. Mai 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> in welche Richtung fahrt ihr heute??  ..



sollte ich guiden gehts über sandplacken, feldi, fuxtanz und falkenstein...so ungefär...


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> sollte ich guiden gehts über sandplacken, feldi, fuxtanz und falkenstein...so ungefär...



einverstanden


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Mai 2008)

Ich komme mal auf Lupo als Guide zurück. Ich bin gestern satte 30 geworden und extrem verkatert. Radeln ist heute nicht drin, ich geh ins Bett.
Jetzt könnt ihr das bedauern und mir gratulieren.


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2008)

mein beileid ...
schade ...

aber trotzdem nachträglich


----------



## Lupo (7. Mai 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ...Ich bin gestern satte 30 geworden ...



dann ma nachträglich noch 

jetzt versteh ich das auch:


Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr nur ein einziges Mal im Taunus, ich find da nichts mehr...


----------



## KillerN (7. Mai 2008)

Ja dann mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag, nachträglich.

Wirst du jetzt schon in der "Senior I" Klasse auf den Wettkämpfen gelistet ?


----------



## Lupo (13. Mai 2008)

jemand lust auf ne runde mogen abend?

termin steht hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2008)

wird bei mir morgen wohl nix  

schade um das geile bike-wetter   wünsche euch viel spaß  

hab mir gestern im kl.feldberg-fuxtanz downhill auch mal wieder nen platten eingefangen  
und wieder einmal mußte ich feststellen, dass meine premium mini-pumpe (crank brothers mit manometer) überhaupt nix taugt  
bekam null luft auf den schlauch, konnte mir zum glück mit ner kartusche helfen. die machte den reifen aber auch nur halb voll und so mußte ich bis zum fuxtanz runtereiern. dort traf ich dann zum glück noch (es war schon nach 19.00 uhr und gähnende leere auf dem fuxtanz) auf ein biker-pärchen mit ner pumpe  

hat jemand zufällig den ultimativen tipp für ne französisch taugliche mini-pumpe


----------



## wartool (13. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig den ultimativen tipp für ne französisch taugliche mini-pumpe



evtl kann ich Dir morgen Abend weiterhelfen.. bekomme morgen 3 verschiedene Exemplare, die ich bestellt habe.. meine Aldi Minipumpe hat Vorgestern ähnlich versagt, wie Deine.. und die Kartusche reichte eben wie bei Dir nicht aus :-( 


Sollte ich ne Empfehlung haben... melde ich mich wieder hier


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig den ultimativen tipp für ne französisch taugliche mini-pumpe


Ich kann dir mal meine Topeak Master Blaster langfristig leihen, da ich mit meiner Crank Brothers sehr zufrieden bin. Ich setze sie ja auch nicht so ´nem Dreckbeschuss aus wie du.


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> evtl kann ich Dir morgen Abend weiterhelfen.. bekomme morgen 3 verschiedene Exemplare, die ich bestellt habe.. meine Aldi Minipumpe hat Vorgestern ähnlich versagt, wie Deine.. und die Kartusche reichte eben wie bei Dir nicht aus :-(
> 
> 
> Sollte ich ne Empfehlung haben... melde ich mich wieder hier



danke für das angebot, aber heute werde ich nicht dabei sein können ...



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich kann dir mal meine Topeak Master Blaster langfristig leihen, da ich mit meiner Crank Brothers sehr zufrieden bin. Ich setze sie ja auch nicht so ´nem Dreckbeschuss aus wie du.



dein kleiner kranker bruder passt ja auch prima in die trikot-tasche rein. möglicherweise ist generell die rahmenbefestigung und damit auch der dreckbeschuss nicht gerade ideal für ne pumpe  

bräuchte dann halt was wirklich kleines fürs trikot. rucksack hab ich zu selten dabei. wie groß ist denn dein master blaster ?
dem kranken bruder trau ich aber grade nicht weiter, als ich ihn werfen kann. obwohl der kleine bruder ja ne echte option fürs trikot wäre   ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bräuchte dann halt was wirklich kleines fürs trikot. rucksack hab ich zu selten dabei. wie groß ist denn dein master blaster ?


Ist zwar wnige cm länger als die Trikottasche, läßt sich aber trotzdem gut darin transportieren. Diese hier ist das: http://www.topeak.de/products/pump_031.html


----------



## rstyle (16. Mai 2008)

Hello after-work-bikers!  

From another topic, I have been tipped by Lupo that there is a "after-work-biken" group active in Taunus / Kronberg.

I live in holland and will follow a training in the Samsung building / am Kronberger hang, from the 2nd till Friday the 6th of June. But will arriving already on Sunday the 1st. I would like to bike in the neighborhood, after the training. Most days from 9 till 17:00 hrs. But are not familiar with mtb-routes in Taunus.

Do you ride more evenings a week, or only on a particular day (let's say only on Tuesdays or Wednesdays) ? 

Are you guys also bike in the weekend?

Greetz,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (16. Mai 2008)

hi remco,

nice to read you 
usually we meet on wednesday at 18.00 for a ride. 
meetingpoint will be the carpark at Alfred-Lechner-Strasse in Oberursel - Hohemark. do you know how to get there??

in case that i´ll take a ride at the weekend, it will be postet here, so you can join if you want.

see you,

wolfgang


----------



## Stump1967 (17. Mai 2008)

rstyle schrieb:


> Hello after-work-bikers!
> 
> From another topic, I have been tipped by Lupo that there is a "after-work-biken" group active in Taunus / Kronberg.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm working direct at Samsung building. If you like you can follow me, when I'm driving to our meeting point in Oberursel, Wednesday. Also I can give you some directions where you can ride in Taunus. I'm also sometimes with my Bike at work and need to drive home through the Taunus. You can join me for a ride. Drop me a PM with you contacts. 

See you,
Stump


----------



## christoph.koch (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

gibt es morgen abend ne Runde ab Hohemark ? 
Würde mich eventuell gerne anschließen!

Gruss Christoph


----------



## rstyle (20. Mai 2008)

Hi Stump1967,

Droped you a PM. Thanks for your message!


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2008)

so wie es aussieht, wird sich morgen um 18.00 uhr wie gewohnt an der hohen mark getroffen.

so das wetter mitspielt (gewitter sind leider angekündigt ...) werde ich dabei sein ...

tourenvorschläge ?


----------



## homburger (27. Mai 2008)

Falls es trocken bleibt würde ich gerne mal zum Feldberg und den rumpeligen Trail bis zum Reichenbach runter. Dann über Falkenstein und Victoriatempel zurück. 
Ich würde kurzfristig von zu Hause eine Wettermeldung schreiben. Im Gewitter auf dem Feldberg ist wohl nicht so doll. Naja, wenigstens soll es warm werden!


----------



## homburger (27. Mai 2008)

homburger schrieb:


> Falls es trocken bleibt würde ich gerne mal zum Feldberg und den rumpeligen Trail bis zum Reichenbach runter. Dann über Falkenstein und Victoriatempel zurück.
> Ich würde kurzfristig von zu Hause eine Wettermeldung schreiben. Im Gewitter auf dem Feldberg ist wohl nicht so doll. Naja, wenigstens soll es warm werden!




LMB:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6517


----------



## Lupo (27. Mai 2008)

homburger schrieb:


> ...zum Feldberg und den rumpeligen Trail bis zum Reichenbach runter. Dann über Falkenstein und Victoriatempel zurück....



hört sich gut an, ich bin dabei


----------



## bike-ac (27. Mai 2008)

gilt immer noch mittwochs 18.00 hohemark?


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2008)

bike-ac schrieb:


> gilt immer noch mittwochs 18.00 hohemark?



ja

auf dem weg von reichenbachtal zum victoriatempel lässt sich noch der kocherfels in falkenstein prima einbinden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homburger (27. Mai 2008)

Den mußt Du mir zeigen. Nie gehört.


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2008)

homburger schrieb:


> Den mußt Du mir zeigen. Nie gehört.



kaum zu glauben!  Liegt unterhalb des Falkensteiner Friedhofs. Kurze Trails, aber sehr nett!


----------



## Lupo (27. Mai 2008)

seit dem ich den kenne bin ich nie mehr die str zum friedhof gefahrn.

wie wars eigentlich in apt??


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> seit dem ich den kenne bin ich nie mehr die str zum friedhof gefahrn.
> 
> wie wars eigentlich in apt??





Wir sind dann doch nicht mehr länger geblieben, sonst hätte ich mich gemeldet. Ich war jedenfalls super begeistert! 

Habe ein paar Berichte gepostet: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4767463&postcount=1554
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4768003&postcount=1563
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4769494&postcount=1594
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4773415&postcount=1700
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4783767&postcount=2053

Wie war es bei euch?


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2008)

homburger schrieb:


> Den mußt Du mir zeigen. Nie gehört.



nix berauschendes. kleiner uphilltrail in netter umgebung richtung friedhof. besser als straße.
vorher kann man natürlich noch die falkensteiner burg mit schöner aussicht und ihre trails mitnehmen. hab ich ja ganz vergessen ...


----------



## laufand (27. Mai 2008)

buhuuuu, und ich kann nicht dabei sein 

Viel Spass


----------



## Lupo (27. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> Wie war es bei euch?



schöne bilder haste geschossen  wir sind dann doch net runtergefahrn  lt wetterbericht hätte es in dieser woche 2 sonnentage geben sollen und dafür waren uns die 2000km dann doch zu viel 

wir warn ne woche in treis an der mosel, da hab ich mittlerweile auchn schönes trailangebot zusammen


----------



## Hornisborn (27. Mai 2008)

Diese Woche klappt es bei mir nicht, aber nächste Woche währe ich dabei.

@Lupo Dann bekommst du auch endlich nen Schlauch wieder. Danke nochmal!


----------



## Lupo (27. Mai 2008)

kein problem, hab mehrere im umlauf.
war er wenigstens dicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (27. Mai 2008)

Ja war er. Seit letzter Woche hat er einen Flicken mehr, da mir die Lauffläche des Reifens aufgerissen ist.


----------



## blackbike__ (28. Mai 2008)

viel spaß euch heute abend, wir können leider beide nicht dabei sein!


----------



## homburger (28. Mai 2008)

Danke, den werden wir bestimmt haben.
Aktuell: 28,4 Grad, bewölkt. Es ziehen sich da ein paar Wolken zusammen, aber das dürfte mit dem Regen noch dauern.


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2008)

hier gibts nix mit regen. als next gärtner pötschke und zisternenbesitzer kann ich da nur  
als biker freuts mich natürlich  

schöne tour heute  
hoffe ihr seid noch gut und pannenfrei durch den victoria trail gekommen. wurde doch schon recht dämmerig im wald ...
danke noch mal für den support beim reifenwechsel  

ich will übrigens niemanden angst vor den trails einjagen. ne kurze trailansprache für neulinge sollten wir aber vor dem fahren einiger trails durchaus mal einführen. kann ja nicht schaden ...

hat jemand in etwa die tourdaten für mich ?


----------



## christoph.koch (29. Mai 2008)

sehr coole Runde war das gestern.  Gerne mal wieder !
Ich finde 3 Bodenchecks und 2 Platten sind doch gar nicht so schlecht für 6 Personen  

Und danke für die Trailansprache; ist schon nett, wenn man in etwa weiß, was einen erwartet. 
Falls jemand am Wochenende ne lustige Runde fährt einfach mal Bescheid sagen  0176 24756023... veielleicht komm ich mit.(wenn ich darf)

Gruss !


----------



## Stump1967 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Die Tour gestern war ja mal wieder spitzen mäßig. 

hier die Tourdaten:
27Km, 715Hm, Durchschnitt 13Km/h

Leider hat es mich noch mal erwischt, so das ich mich in ein nettes Dornengebüsch gelegt habe. Mir ist nichts passiert, nur viele kleine stachel in Arme und Beine, aber viel schlimmer, ich habe jetzt einen kleinen Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr  

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (29. Mai 2008)

dein rittberger hat dafür aber echt spektakulär ausgesehn aber zum glück ist ja nix schlimmes passiert 
kratzer am bike stören mich auch net, ist ja schliesslich kein vitrinenmodell 

sollte ich am samstag fahren sag ich vorher bescheid, wahrscheinlich aber dann eher kurzfristig


----------



## homburger (30. Mai 2008)

Das hat echt Spaß gemacht. Jens, Dein Rad brauchte doch noch die entsprechende Taufe, oder? Jetzt weißt Du wenigstens, dass Dein Rahmen nicht sofort bei dem kleinsten Sturz auseinander bricht.
Hauptsache die Knochen sind heil.


----------



## christoph.koch (31. Mai 2008)

Weils so schön war bin ich doch glatt gestern spontan den Reichenbachtrail und den Victoriatempel nochmal gefahren... allerdings allein ... schöön langsam... und  bei herrlich gewittriger Weltuntergangsstimmung... sehr hübsch  .Danke nochmal für den Tipp... Traumstrecke


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Mai 2008)

Ah ja, Deutscher durch Geburt, Schwabe durch die Gnade Gottes.
Die lange Taunustour haben wir Wetterbedingt mal vertagt. Vielleicht morgen, schau mer mal.


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Mai 2008)

HILFE!
M.a.t. und ich werden ja beim Ursprung des AWB RACING TEAMs an den Start gehen, dem 24H Rennen Bike Around The Clock.
Nun ist mir gestern mein Begleitpersonal angesprungen. Leider muss mein hilfsbereiter Freund beruflich nach Paris und in der Naturwissenschaft gibts ja bekanntlich keine freien Wochenenden.
Wir brauchen also jemand (eigentlich zwei Leute), die nächstes Wochenende nichts besseres zu tun haben, als sich die Nacht um die Ohren zu schlagen und uns bei Zeiten Getränke zu reichen, mal ein paar Nudeln warm machen und solche Dinge.
Sicherlich finden sich schnell einige von Euch, die gern dabei sind! Bewerbungen bitte hier ins Forum oder per PN, wir werden dann aus den zahlreichen Einsendungen die vielversprechendesten Kandidaten einladen uns zu unterstützen.
AWB-Supporter: Easy To Love - Hard To Get


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2008)

jetzt stellt euch mal nicht so mädchenhaft an. während einer fährt hat doch der andere immer freizeit und kann all die netten kleinigkeiten nebenher erledigen   

kann leider nicht  , sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich aber eher selbst am start gewesen  

wünsche euch dennoch viel spaß und drück euch die daumen


----------



## rstyle (2. Juni 2008)

Hello AWB bikers!

Who is going to bike Wednesday 4th of June? What are the weather predictions for the next 2 days? I believe it is going to rain and thunder (like it was tonight in Bad Soden..)

Hopefully it's getting better, I would like to bike with the AWB, to show me some nice trails of this area! Tonight we where with Caroka, just after the rain and thunder... saw some pretty places on this side of Taunus!

Stump1967 are you going this Wednesday?  How are the trails after some rain?

Greetings,
Rstyle


----------



## Stump1967 (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,

weather forecast is rain at the afternoon and evening. As I was riding yesterday trough the rain and thunder I would prefer not to ride again in rain.

Means I'll take my bike with me tomorrow, but if it is raining ~17:30 I'll not go!

Stump


----------



## homburger (3. Juni 2008)

I was gonna too, but as i´m not that far away from Hohemark it´s easy for me to decide wether to go or not. I could just give you a short preview on how the weather might be tomorrow at around 5 when i got home.
Who´s taking the lead anyway? Lupo?


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2008)

tja, die wettervorhersage lässt für morgen nix gutes erahnen  

werde auch relativ spontan entscheiden, ob sich die anreise für eine awb-tour lohnt, ob ich lieber einen kurzen quickie im vordertaunus mache oder ob ich überhaupt biken werde ...

abwarten und äppler trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (4. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> tja, die wettervorhersage lässt für morgen nix gutes erahnen  ..



ok, lets see what happens in the afternoon. 
i checked out a nice tour  for today which we can ride if it stays dry.

read you later


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ok, lets see what happens in the afternoon.
> i checked out a nice tour  for today which we can ride if it stays dry.



ok, dann erzähl mal was zur geplanten route.
noch ist es trocken


----------



## rstyle (4. Juni 2008)

Oke Lupo, thank you for making a nice route  

I really hope it keeps dry, just like yesterday... Let's pray...


----------



## Lupo (4. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ok, dann erzähl mal was zur geplanten route.
> noch ist es trocken



...seit wann werden hier routen veröffentlicht lass dich einfach überraschen


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...seit wann werden hier routen veröffentlicht lass dich einfach überraschen



der himmel verdunkelt sich und die webcam am feldberg zeigt schon feuchten boden  
ich geh mal von ner nassen heimfahrt aus und das wars dann wohl für heute, wenn nicht noch ein wunder passiert


----------



## homburger (4. Juni 2008)

Ich werd wie gesagt gleich nochml einen Lagebericht abgeben.
Mal etwas ganz anderes. Steffen, Matthias, lust auf ein Trainingslager in Mexico? Autos und Rennräder sollen da ganz toll miteinander harmonieren...


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2008)

hab ich auch schon gesehen und bestätigt mich in meiner ansicht, dass straßenfahren nix für mich ist ...

lagebericht in höchst : regen


----------



## Lupo (4. Juni 2008)

ich glaub wir lassen das heut besser sein, oder


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2008)

kelkheim meldet aktuell kein regen ...

... aber irgendwie auch kein bock  

ich bleib daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (4. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> kelkheim meldet aktuell kein regen ...



hab den termin wieder rausgenommen, hier regnets und oberursel meldet grad  gewitter


----------



## homburger (4. Juni 2008)

Martin hat sich gerade auch abgemeldet.
Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> hab den termin wieder rausgenommen, hier regnets und *oberursel meldet grad  gewitter*



na dann war es wohl die richtige entscheidung ...


----------



## rstyle (4. Juni 2008)

So this means no biking to day?


----------



## Stump1967 (4. Juni 2008)

Kronberg aktuell kein Regen.

Jens


----------



## Lupo (4. Juni 2008)

rstyle schrieb:


> So this means no biking to day?



unfortunatly, yes 
maybe we can do it tomorrow, if it doesn´t rain....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rstyle (4. Juni 2008)

Hi Lupo,

Yes I would be very happy if we could. I have just meet Jens (stumb1967) outside kronberger hang and he can't go tomorrow. Schade.

He told me you are the guy that really know the neighbourhood and some nice trails!  And also with GPS.

Friday I have to go back to Amsterdam arround 12:00 O'clock. So tomorrow is my last change...   



Lupo schrieb:


> unfortunatly, yes
> maybe we can do it tomorrow, if it doesn´t rain....


----------



## Lupo (4. Juni 2008)

ok,we´ll try to do it tomorrow


----------



## wartool (4. Juni 2008)

sach mal Wissefux... schaffst du in der ehem. Rotfabrik? *gg*


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> sach mal Wissefux... schaffst du in der ehem. Rotfabrik? *gg*



was heisst hier "ehemalig"  

warum


----------



## rstyle (4. Juni 2008)

SuperB!   If it's not raining... what is you're earliest time you can go biking? 17:00 or 17:30? Than I know how late to go from training / Kronberg...



Lupo schrieb:


> ok,we´ll try to do it tomorrow


----------



## Lupo (4. Juni 2008)

17.45 will be the earliest. normally i have to hurry up for 18.00, it´s different every day...


----------



## Dr. Faust (4. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte solche Bilder hier nicht sehen. Eigentlich auch nirgendwo anders... FREAK! 
Wobei mir gerade einfällt, dass mich ja in der Tat im Frühjahr mal ein LKW in der Nähe von Bruchköbel touchiert hat. 
Nächste Woche wird aber geAWBlt, es ist doch bloß Wasser!


----------



## rstyle (4. Juni 2008)

Dr. Faust I am with you! It is only water  
Here in Bad Soden the rain has never fall this evening....  But I heard some Thunder on the mountains...

Why don't you join tomorrow as well?


----------



## wartool (5. Juni 2008)

@ Wissefux...

na.. weil ich da auch schaff´    im sonnigen Süden


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> @ Wissefux...
> 
> na.. weil ich da auch schaff´    im sonnigen Süden



bin recht mittig "stationiert", mit blick zur mittelbrücke 

awb heute wird bei mir def. nix, egal wie das wetter noch wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rstyle (5. Juni 2008)

Lupo, if it's stays like this...   Is it oke for you to plan a 2-hours trail? I have to do my checking-out end things like that of the hotel before 9 O'clock..

Wednesday a 3-hour-trip was no problem 

for the location.. Wednesday I should drive together with Stump1967, Is it at the Hohemark oder HohemarkstraBe? That are the 2 places my navigation can find. Thanks.


----------



## Lupo (5. Juni 2008)

the weather seems to keep dry and sunny 
i´ll be there at 17.45 and we can ride a 2hrs tour. anyone else 

meetingpoint will be at the car-park at
Alfred-Lechler-Strasse in Oberursel-Hohemark


----------



## karsten13 (5. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> the weather seems to keep dry and sunny
> i´ll be there at 17.45 and we can ride a 2hrs tour. anyone else



me  

Hoffe, ich schaffe es pünktlich ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (5. Juni 2008)

Das Wetter scheint ja richtig gut zu werden!

Also, wenn ihr bis 17.58 wartet, denn da kommt meine Bahn an der Hohemark an, dann wäre ich auch dabei.

Gruss

E.Style

p. s. welche Strecke ist gedacht? denn für die 2h hätte ich auch was nettes im "Gepäck"


----------



## rstyle (5. Juni 2008)

Lupo,

Is this the correct place?


----------



## Everstyle (5. Juni 2008)

Yep!!!


----------



## Lupo (5. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...
> Also, wenn ihr bis 17.58 wartet, d..



..ich denk wir warten 
was wir fahrn können wir ja dann entscheiden, neue trails lern ich doch immer gern kennen


----------



## Lupo (5. Juni 2008)

rstyle schrieb:


> Lupo,
> 
> Is this the correct place?



correct, at the beginning of the carpark near the orientation-board


----------



## Everstyle (5. Juni 2008)

alles klar. bin dann da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rstyle (5. Juni 2008)

Alles klar. Meet you there!


----------



## karsten13 (5. Juni 2008)

Nice tour today  , thank you Lupo  .






You find all pictures here.

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (5. Juni 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Nice tour today  , thank you Lupo



Dito, wirklich coole Strecke! Wie gesagt, diese werden meine Freunde "leider" auch fahren müssen 

@karsten13

vielen Dank für die Bilder!


----------



## rstyle (6. Juni 2008)

I didn't had internet anymore yesterday in the Hotel  

Lupo, thank you very much for the real nice tour, your knowledge about the trails and making some time on Thursday because you're "normal" day with the AWB is on Wednesday 

And offcours Karsten and Everest for the nice chat on the long way uphill  

@Karsten, thanks for the very quick posting of your photos! there real nice!


----------



## rstyle (6. Juni 2008)

I have placed an article on the website!  Please have a look  

http://www.activetogether.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=472#472


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2008)

rstyle schrieb:


> I have placed an article on the website!  Please have a look
> 
> http://www.activetogether.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=472#472



da ist mir dein englisch dann doch lieber   

ihr holländer seit doch aber eigentlich ziemlich gut in deutsch, oder   so zumindest meine allgemeine erfahrung, zumeist aus wintersportgebieten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (8. Juni 2008)

rstyle schrieb:


> I have placed an article on the website!  Please have a look
> 
> http://www.activetogether.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=472#472



thx for the nice article on your site 

i tried to tanslate with babbelfisch and while a direct translation issn´t possible i had to take the detour over english.....real funny 
but i understood the substantial


----------



## christoph.koch (8. Juni 2008)

hallo, tja schade.. ich hab euch letzten mittwoch wohl verpasst...
war kruz vor 6 da.. aber ihr seid wohl schon los.. hätte mich vielleicht anmelden sollen  . na dan bis nächsten mittwoch !


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2008)

christoph.koch schrieb:


> hallo, tja schade.. ich hab euch letzten mittwoch wohl verpasst...
> war kruz vor 6 da.. aber ihr seid wohl schon los.. hätte mich vielleicht anmelden sollen  . na dan bis nächsten mittwoch !



letzter mittwoch fiel doch aus, oder


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. Juni 2008)

Gehört zwar nur bedingt hier her, aber da wir zur Zeit keine andere Plattform mehr haben:
Rennbericht 24 H um den Herthasee "Bike Around The Clock"

Entgegen der letzten Jahre, in denen ja teils weit über 10 Fahrer aus unserem Dunstkreis hier anzutreffen waren, wollten dieses Jahr nur Matthias und ich. Wir hatten das als TAC Training eingeplant, mit zwei 6 Stunden-Stints für jeden.
Gestartet bin ich und ich bin gefahren wie ein junger Gott. An dieser Stelle kann man den Bericht ruhig abbrechen zu lesen.



Bergauf hab ich alles was da war hinter mir gelassen. Klar, keine Kunst bei 7,3 kg Rad. Bergab hab ich mir in den Trails richtig Mühe gegeben, was auf den Waschbrettruckelteilen mit dem Starrrad nur bedingt Spaß war. So lagen wir/ ich noch nach drei Stunden vor dem 5-köpfigen IBC Dimb Team.
Dann hat es sich gerächt und mir hat dermaßen der Rücken angefangen weh zu tun... Kurze Pause und Essen in der Wechselzone, dann wurde der Kater eingewechselt und den wollte ich nicht vor uns kommen lassen. Nach kurzen Psychospielchen konnte ich einen Abstand rausfahren, nur um meinen Rücken völligst ins Off zu kicken. Pitstop zur Federgabelmontage. Matthias hat sich auf die Strecke gestürzt, ihm war eh langweilig.
Als ich fertig war (****ingdrecks Tune Bubu Kompressionsring, da half nur der Gummihammer. Recht viele Splitter vom Kompressionsdrecksding verloren), ging ich an die Strecke um meinen Rückwechsel anzukündigen.
Dann gings ziemlich plötzlich ziemlich heftig los:



Absoluter Maximalregen, der normalerweise nach 10 Minuten vorbei ist. Na gut, dieser hielt satte zwei Stunden.
Matthias saß dann auch wieder bei mir im Bus, an fahren war jetzt nicht mehr zu denken. Wir hatten natürlich sowieso keine Regenklamotten mit, aber vor allem nichts, mit dem ich noch 8, Matthias noch 10 Stunden hätte durchhalten können.
Gegen Abend sah die Strecke an den guten Stellen so aus:



Die Trails müssen ein absolutes Elend gewesen sein, eine Abfahrt war nach Matthias Aussage ein Bach. 
Schlechte Laune, schlecht geschlafen, heute früh nach Hause gefahren. Falls ich das vorweg nehmen darf, der Kater hat nach einem nächtlichen Einsatz auch die Segel gestrichen. 2 Runden, 5 Stürze. Vielen anderen erging es wohl nicht besser.
Fazit: ich 12 Runden, Matthias 6 oder 7.
Schlimm.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Juni 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Falls ich das vorweg nehmen darf, der Kater hat nach einem nächtlichen Einsatz auch die Segel gestrichen. 2 Runden, 5 Stürze.


War die einzig vernünftige Entscheidung. Mit Radfahren hatte das ganze nur noch sehr entfernt zu tun, mit Rennen fahren noch sehr viel weniger und dafür brauch ich dann keine gesundheutlichen Risiken eingehen. Heute mittag soll die Strecke zwar noch mal besser geworden sein ("da ist jetzt ´ne Rinne, in der kann man prima lang rutschen!") und zwar Fahrer unseres Teams haben das Rennen auch heldenhaft zu Ende gefahren  , aber bei mir war die Motivation ganz tief im Schlamm versunken.  
Respekt an euch zwei für eure bis dahin super gute Leistung, auch wenn der Steffen hier verschweigt, daß er bei meinem zweiten Turn Kürzeren gezogen hat.   Immerhin hat er auch meine Attacke mit der Trinkflasche pariert.


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2008)

lingt alles nach richtig viel spaß  

wie war denn die strecke so im vergleich zu den anderen, vom matsch mal abgesehen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie war denn die strecke so im vergleich zu den anderen, vom matsch mal abgesehen


Im Trockenen technisch ganz einfach. Ein echtes Trailstück (Waldweg mit Längsrillen), sonst ein Mix aus Wald-und Forstwegen und etwas Wiese im See-Bereich. War zumindest schön grün, bevor es braun wurde.


----------



## rstyle (8. Juni 2008)

No thanx! Thank you, I am still very impressed by the trails that are on that mountain... Very nice!

Hahaha... Sorry that you had to translate it, 2 times.. (I use babelfish.altavista.com too if I don't understand some of the things said here) I wanted to make also the text in German, but at the end the article was to long to translate for me... So a translate by your self is better, I think. My sorry for that.

But I am definately coming back to taunus for more driving with the AWB!!  

 




Lupo schrieb:


> thx for the nice article on your site
> 
> i tried to tanslate with babbelfisch and while a direct translation issn´t possible i had to take the detour over english.....real funny
> but i understood the substantial


----------



## Dr. Faust (9. Juni 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6596


----------



## Stump1967 (10. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mich dann mal angemeldet und hoffe das Wetter hält sich am Mittwoch noch, ohne zu Regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (10. Juni 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dann mal angemeldet und hoffe das Wetter hält sich am Mittwoch noch, ohne zu Regnen.


ich denk schon dasses hält.
ich werd heut abend schon mal mit martina ne taunusrunde drehen, was ich hab des hab ich


----------



## homburger (10. Juni 2008)

Ih rarmen Schweine. Wir hatten noch an euch gedacht als die Welt unter ging. Mein absoluter Horror für ein 24h Rennen. 
Steffen, mir fällt auf, dass jetzt auch Deine Schuhe zum Bein passen. Schöne Farbkomposition!


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2008)

wünsche euch viel spaß heut abend. so wie es derzeit aussieht, wird es bei mir nicht klappen


----------



## Everstyle (11. Juni 2008)

Nach der letzten Tour habe ich echt Appetit bekommen aber ich habe mich für den Chase Lauf angemeldet und bin deshalb schon anderweitig "sportlich" unterwegs.

Allen anderen wünsche ich stramme Speichen!!!


----------



## rstyle (11. Juni 2008)

I am very jealous!! I would, I could be there tonight also..   Have fun all of you and enjoy the ride. Everstyle you too!!  (And try to remember the track  )



Everstyle schrieb:


> Nach der letzten Tour habe ich echt Appetit bekommen...


----------



## homburger (11. Juni 2008)

We will!

See you...


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juni 2008)

@Lupo

Ich bin am Samstag mit meiner Freundin quasi "deine" Strecke von unserem gemeinsamen AWB nahezu identisch abgefahren (bis auf den Fu-Trail hoch). Tsja, was soll ich sagen, sie war begeistert! Abgesehen davon, dass sie zwischendurch nicht wusste, ob sie schreien oder lachen soll, weil es so viele Wurzeln gab, hat sie sich wirklich sehr gut geschlagen (sie ist ja noch im "Anfänger-Modus"). Ich denke, das wird sicherlich eine gute Trainigsrunde für sie werden. 

Und am Sonntag bin ich mit meinem Kumpel den RotenKreuzTr, ReichenbachtalTr2 und von Falkenstein die beiden Trails abgefahren, diesmal jedoch im "Fortgeschrittenen-Modus", jedoch mit gleichem Ergebnis, sprich sehr geniale Wege!

Also, nochmals THX!

p. s. am Sonntag noch die Weisse Mauer entdeckt --> wirklich schwierig aber fahrbar!


----------



## Dr. Faust (16. Juni 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php?do=e&t=6647
Hab mal zwei Termine eingestellt. Aber den zweiten wollte der Sven guiden, die Trails, Du weißt.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php?do=e&t=6647
> Hab mal zwei Termine eingestellt. Aber den zweiten wollte der Sven guiden, die Trails, Du weißt.



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6647

so funzt das ganze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (16. Juni 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mal zwei Termine eingestellt. Aber den zweiten wollte der Sven guiden, die Trails, Du weißt.



gut gemacht  ich bin bei runde2 dabei  auf die blöde schotterrampe am herzberg kann ich gern verzichten


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juni 2008)

> Wer will, kann schon um 16.30 Uhr zu einer schnelleren Ausfahrt mitkommen.



Was ist da geplant? Kannst du es evtl. bisschen genauer beschreiben? Ansonsten wäre ich auch um 18:00 dabei.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Lupo (16. Juni 2008)

teil 1 wird wohl eher was für koditionstiere werden, was steigungen und geschwindigkeit betrifft.
nicht mein ding, ich muss ja auch keine rennen gewinnen


----------



## Everstyle (17. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> teil 1 wird wohl eher was für koditionstiere werden, was steigungen und geschwindigkeit betrifft.
> nicht mein ding, ich muss ja auch keine rennen gewinnen



Also Rennen gewinnen muss ich auch nicht, doch ein bisschen Kondition kann ja nie schaden.


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Was ist da geplant? Kannst du es evtl. bisschen genauer beschreiben? Ansonsten wäre ich auch um 18:00 dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Everstyle



Weiß ich auch noch nicht so genau, halt etwas zügiger und möglichst ohne Pausen für 90 Minuten irgendwohin strampeln. Aber nicht im Renntempo, ich gedenke am Mittwoch ungefähr 6 Stunden gesamt zu fahren.


----------



## Everstyle (17. Juni 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch noch nicht so genau, halt etwas zügiger und möglichst ohne Pausen für 90 Minuten irgendwohin strampeln. Aber nicht im Renntempo, ich gedenke am Mittwoch ungefähr 6 Stunden gesamt zu fahren.



Ok, dann werde ich versuchen mitzuhalten. Allerdings werde ich es erst morgen kurzfristig ersehen können, ob ich hier um drei Uhr schon aus dem Büro kann, deshalb kann ich noch nich 100%ig meine Teilnahme zusagen. Ich melde mich aber noch.

Gruß

E.Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2008)

schon wieder halbzeit der awb-saison  
ab nächste woche werden die tage wieder kürzer  

werde morgen auch eher kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich mitkomme. wenn, dann geht sowieso nur der 18.00 uhr termin mit einer em-kompatiblen heimkehr gegen 20.30 uhr


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Juni 2008)

Jeder, der für Unterschichtsport das Biken vernachlässigt, sollte drakonisch bestraft werden!


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Juni 2008)

Ich kann biken während der F*******-Übertragungen nur empfehlen. So ruhig ist es auf den Straßen sonst nicht mal Sonntag früh. Himmlisch.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Jeder, der für Unterschichtsport das Biken vernachlässigt, sollte drakonisch bestraft werden!



danke, aber nicht nötig. hab mich grad auf ner schönen knackig trailigen tour rund um den staufen selbst gegeiselt  




m.a.t. schrieb:


> Ich kann biken während der F*******-Übertragungen nur empfehlen. So ruhig ist es auf den Straßen sonst nicht mal Sonntag früh. Himmlisch.



radeln auf der straße gehört noch viel mehr bestraft 

und jetzt freu ich mich auf rumänien ...


----------



## homburger (18. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich es heute schaffe. Hab noch einiges zu erledigen. Falls wir uns nicht sehen- viel Spaß!


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2008)

homburger schrieb:


> Hab noch einiges zu erledigen



das ist heute auch mein ko-kriterium ... werde nur zeit für ne kurze runde haben ...

euch viel spaß beim längsten helligkeits-awb des jahres


----------



## Everstyle (18. Juni 2008)

Nun, arbeit hätte ich genug aber irgendwie habe ich viel mehr Lust jetzt biken zu gehen, d. h. ich werde gegen 16:30 an der Hohemark sein (ich komme mit der U-Bahn). 

Bis dann

Everstyle


----------



## m.a.t. (18. Juni 2008)

Ich werde es heute wohl (mal wieder) nicht rechtzeitig schaffen und dann ne extra Runde drehen. Wir treffen uns dann vielleicht ja am Schluss.
Sven, wann willst du den Radkoffer mal vorbeibringen? Donnerstag früh wäre mir ganz recht.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Everstyle (19. Juni 2008)

War wieder ein Mal eine sehr nette Runde. Den Weg aufwärts sowie den Abschlußtrail werde ich mit Sicherheit demnächst mit meiner Freundin testen. Also vielen Dank für die neuen Ideen Lupo!

Gruß an alle

Everstyle


----------



## Dr. Faust (19. Juni 2008)

Das war ja mal so was von ******* gestern!
Das Schaltauge (das am ersten Jahrgang vom Scale noch nicht auswechselbare) war nicht mehr komplett zu richten, das es verbogen und gleichzeitig verdreht war. Ich konnte dann wenigstens wieder auf 5 Ritzeln fahren. Mal schauen was Scott dazu sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (19. Juni 2008)

Shit, ich drücke dir die daumen das scott in der hinsicht kulant ist!

bilder von gestern sind in meinem fotoalbum.

nochmal danke wolfgang für die expedition, neue trails hab ich schon ewig nichtmehr gefunden


----------



## m.a.t. (19. Juni 2008)

Steffen, ich bekunde mal mein Beileid.
Das sollte doch mit vertretbarem Aufwand reparierbar sein. Ist ja kein tragendes Teil, da kann man sicher was ranlaminieren.


----------



## Lupo (19. Juni 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> ..
> bilder von gestern sind in meinem fotoalbum....



thx fürs bild schade dass der speicher dann schon voll war.

ja der trail war in der tat ganz nett. das nächste mal sollten wir vllt gleich über die leitplanke und den direkten weg nehmen


----------



## Dr. Faust (19. Juni 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Steffen, ich bekunde mal mein Beileid.
> Das sollte doch mit vertretbarem Aufwand reparierbar sein. Ist ja kein tragendes Teil, da kann man sicher was ranlaminieren.



Danke!
Gerade zu biegen wäre es nur mit hohem Bruchrisiko, weil sehr stark verdreht. Deshalb erstmal mit Scott abklären. Ich seh mich ja schon auf dem 08er Modell mit ISP ...


----------



## Stump1967 (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ja Mittwoch war mal wieder eine super Runde mit vielen neuen Trails. Das letzte Stück war genial.

Ich melde mich dann mal in meinen verdienten Urlaub ab . 
Bin am 16. Juli wieder dabei.

Bis dann,
Jens


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> ja Mittwoch war mal wieder eine super Runde mit vielen neuen Trails. Das letzte Stück war genial.



@lupo : wo genau seid ihr denn lang gefahren ?

p.s. nächsten mittwoch ist bei mir wieder extrem em-inkompatibel


----------



## Lupo (20. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> @lupo : wo genau seid ihr denn lang gefahren ?



so ziemlich genau vom feldi zur hohemark lässt sich noch bissi variieren, ma sehn wies dan am besten geht....


----------



## m.a.t. (20. Juni 2008)

So, mein neues Bike muss eingefahren werden! Heute abend 19:30 ab Hohemark. Für 2h wird das langen. Nen LMB-Eintrag mach ich nicht extra.


----------



## Everstyle (20. Juni 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Das war ja mal so was von ******* gestern!
> Das Schaltauge (das am ersten Jahrgang vom Scale noch nicht auswechselbare) war nicht mehr komplett zu richten, das es verbogen und gleichzeitig verdreht war. Ich konnte dann wenigstens wieder auf 5 Ritzeln fahren. Mal schauen was Scott dazu sagt.



"Gute Besserung" und hoffentlich ist der "Chirurg" kulant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (24. Juni 2008)

gibs eigentlich jemand der morgen abend lieber im sattel sitzt als vorm fernseh


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> gibs eigentlich jemand der morgen abend lieber im sattel sitzt als vorm fernseh



in schotten sucht noch einer morgen nach mitbikern. ansonsten tote hose im lmb 

wenn ich fahre, dann definitv so, dass ich rechtzeitig zu hause bin. morgen soll es aber auch super schwül und gewittrig werden


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. Juni 2008)

Unterschicht...
Ich fahr morgen.

Und was soll das mit diesen Freundschaftsanfragen? Das ist doch sonst eher ein Feature bei Onlineplattformen, wo es um Geschlechtsverkehr geht. Man muss da schon aus geheuchelter Erziehung annehmen, oder?


----------



## Lupo (24. Juni 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Unterschicht...
> Ich fahr morgen.
> 
> Und was soll das mit diesen Freundschaftsanfragen? Das ist doch sonst eher ein Feature bei Onlineplattformen, wo es um Geschlechtsverkehr geht. Man muss da schon aus geheuchelter Erziehung annehmen, oder?



da wärn mir schon zu 2
da du dich auf dem gebiet ja sehr gut auszukennen scheinst können wir ja bergauf biss smalltalk über onlineplattformen machen


----------



## sipaq (24. Juni 2008)

Wie schon nebenan in einem anderen Fred angemerkt, wollte ich heut Abend so gegen 19 Uhr bzw. 19.30 Uhr 'ne Runde biken gehen. Hat jemand Lust heut Abend so zwischen 19 Uhr und 19.30 Uhr 1,5 - 2 Stunden zu biken (Startpunkt Hohemark) und mir vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Trail zu zeigen, den ich noch nicht kenne?


----------



## Lupo (24. Juni 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand Lust heut Abend so zwischen 19 Uhr und 19.30 Uhr 1,5 - 2 Stunden zu biken...



heut abend hab ich keine zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (24. Juni 2008)

Ich melde mich für morgen ab. Bike in der Werkstatt wg. Inspektion. 

@Lupo: bin am Samstag die Weilquelle hochgefaren-->sehr geil!!!


----------



## sipaq (24. Juni 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie schon nebenan in einem anderen Fred angemerkt, wollte ich heut Abend so gegen 19 Uhr bzw. 19.30 Uhr 'ne Runde biken gehen. Hat jemand Lust heut Abend so zwischen 19 Uhr und 19.30 Uhr 1,5 - 2 Stunden zu biken (Startpunkt Hohemark) und mir vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Trail zu zeigen, den ich noch nicht kenne?


Ich fahre jetzt los und bin wahrscheinlich so gegen 19.15-19.20 Uhr am Hohemark-Parkplatz. Falls also noch ein Kurzentschlossener dazukommen möchte, ich fahre ein schwarzes CUBE AMS 125 und trage ein schwarz-gelbes Trikot.


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Juni 2008)

Die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist ja eher von der gewittrigen Sorte. Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir das AWB am Donnerstag machen?


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist ja eher von der gewittrigen Sorte. Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir das AWB am Donnerstag machen?



passt diese woche leider nicht, muß morgen frauchen zum airport bringen ...


----------



## Lupo (25. Juni 2008)

sieht wirklich seeeeehr gewittrig aus ma sehn wies heut abend ist...

morgen fahr ich mit martina ne runde, evtl auch im taunus aber net sooo extrem.

@everstyle: soso, die weilquelle bis ganz oben?


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> @everstyle: soso, die weilquelle bis ganz oben?



ist meine lieblings-route zum gipfel 

hoffe mal, halbwegs gut mit dem rad heute wenigstens heim zu kommen. das gewitter zieht grad fröhlich auf ...


----------



## Lupo (25. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist meine lieblings-route zum gipfel ...



und meine VOM gipfel

wird wohl recht feucht werden heut abend.....wenn überhaupt


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. Juni 2008)

Mist, heute fahre ich nur mit den Öffentlichen in den Taunus.
AWB morgen passt.


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. Juni 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist ja eher von der gewittrigen Sorte. Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir das AWB am Donnerstag machen?



Und? Wann, wo, wie lange? Wer? Ich könnte gegen 16 Uhr im Taunus sein.


----------



## m.a.t. (26. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ab 19:15 da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (26. Juni 2008)

... und ich könnte um 18:00 an der Hohemark sein, früher schaff ich net.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (26. Juni 2008)

ich werd auch um 18 uhr da sein


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. Juni 2008)

Musste länger a*******, stopfe jetzt Nahrung in mich und bin gegen 17 Uhr im Taunus. Etwaige Treffpunkte also per Handy absprechen.


----------



## karsten13 (26. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich werd auch um 18 uhr da sein



schön, dann bis um 18:00. Auch ich bin jetzt offline, falls sich noch was ändert, hast ja meine Nr.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (26. Juni 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Etwaige Treffpunkte also per Handy absprechen.



Meins hat net geklingelt  .
Die paar Bilder von heute hab ich in den Eisbären-Ordner gestellt, die waren ja auch in der Überzahl  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (27. Juni 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ...Etwaige Treffpunkte also per Handy absprechen.



das hatte ich gestern garnet mehr gelesen

wir sind dann z.z. zum roten+, am zacken entlang über glashütten nach schlossborn, noch ne trailige schleife gefahrn und über die billtalhöhe wieder zurück. bei mir leider nur um die 900hm, obwohl ich gehofft hatte endlich mal 4 stellig zu werden
danke für die fotos, karsten. vorallem der vorgarten in schlossborn


----------



## m.a.t. (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Mecki, Glückwunsch zum 2. Leider waren Steffen und ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig zur Siegerehrung da. Den Weg ins Festzelt hätten wir aber glaub ich sowieso nicht mehr gepackt.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hallo Mecki, Glückwunsch zum 2. Leider waren Steffen und ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig zur Siegerehrung da. Den Weg ins Festzelt hätten wir aber glaub ich sowieso nicht mehr gepackt.



seid ihr auch gefahren  wo war andreas 
hab in den siegerlisten nur mecki gefunden. glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. Juni 2008)

Satt über 3 Stunden nach dem Sieger sind Matthias und ich über die Ziellinie. Bzw. das was noch übrig war, die hatten das Ziel nämlich gerade abgebaut... War ne schöne TAC Simulation, weil wir am Samstag schon lange mit dem Renner unterwgs waren. Die Transalp kann kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2008)

und du armer kerl musstest wohl die ganze zeit im wind fahren 

respekt euch beiden


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und du armer kerl musstest wohl die ganze zeit im wind fahren



Die Fotos verzerren das ordentlich zu meinem Vorteil.


----------



## blackbike__ (30. Juni 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hallo Mecki, Glückwunsch zum 2. Leider waren Steffen und ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig zur Siegerehrung da. Den Weg ins Festzelt hätten wir aber glaub ich sowieso nicht mehr gepackt.


 

danke für die glückwünsche (wenn ich den zielsprint auch gründlich in den sand gesetzt habe...), ihr seit die wahren helden, die tac kann kommen, das schafft ihr locker, wann geht's eigenlich los?


----------



## laufand (30. Juni 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!!! Ich werdet das richtig gut hinkriegen. Wir waren letztes Jahr sicherlich nicht mal ansatzweise so fit.

Tja, bei mir war kniebedingt leider ne Rennpause angesagt. Scheiß Alter, scheiß Fahrtechnik, scheiß .... !!!


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. Juli 2008)

Aber Frammersbach war ja nicht die einzige Veranstaltung am Wochenende, die mit unserer Anwesenheit beehrt wurde!
Wie wärs mal mit einem kleinen Bericht, die Herren? Ergebnisslisten im Netz ankucken ist nur unbefriedigend.
Und AWB morgen? Ich hab keinen Bock schon wieder einzutragen, bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Lupo (1. Juli 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Aber Frammersbach war ja nicht die einzige Veranstaltung am Wochenende, die mit unserer Anwesenheit beehrt wurde!
> Wie wärs mal mit einem kleinen Bericht, die Herren? Ergebnisslisten im Netz ankucken ist nur unbefriedigend.
> Und AWB morgen? Ich hab keinen Bock schon wieder einzutragen, bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei.



ahhhh, jetzzt weiss ich wenigstens wo gefahren wurde glückwunsch auch noch nachträglich

lmb kann ich nachher machen, wenn ich mehr zeit hab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (1. Juli 2008)

so, der termin steht. das wetter soll ja ganz gut werden, wer ist dabei??


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ahhhh, jetzzt weiss ich wenigstens wo gefahren wurde



wo denn ausser frammersbach 



Lupo schrieb:


> so, der termin steht. das wetter soll ja ganz gut werden, wer ist dabei??



kanns leider noch nicht absehen. bin entweder da  oder eben nicht


----------



## homburger (2. Juli 2008)

Ja, da war noch was. 24h Rennen in München im 2er mit Martin.
Viel zu berichten gibt´s da nicht. Martin war unverschämter Weise sehr fit, trotz geringer Trainingsstunden im Vorfeld. 
Ich für meinen Teil hab mir wohl über die letzten Wochen etwas zu viel zu gemutet. Anfangs lief noch alles ganz gut. Gegen zwölf hat mein Körper dann komplett dicht gemacht. Magenkrämpfe, Muskelkrämpfe... Alles was man an Leiden so haben kann. Hab dann von unserer Krankenschwester (danke Bianca) noch ne Monster Massage bekommen. Das war dann glaube ich das erste mal seit langer Zeit, dass ich richtig entspannt war und danach ging garnichts mehr.
Bin dann in einen komatösen Schlaf gefallen und erst gegen acht wieder aufs Rad gestiegen um der Silke aus unserem 2er Mix Team etwas seelische Unterstützung zu liefern- bei denen ging es um den 3. Platz (die beiden sind sau geil gefahren)
Ich werde meine Rennsaison für dieses Jahr mal abhaken und mich etwas entspannen. Hab bald ja noch ne andere, wichtige Sache!

Fazit: Schlaf und Entspannung sind wichtig, nie wieder 24h Rennen, nächstes Jahr wird alles besser!


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juli 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> so, der termin steht. das wetter soll ja ganz gut werden, wer ist dabei??



Wetter ist super, nur mein Bike ist noch nicht fertig. Werde versuchen nächsten Mittwoch dabei zu sein! Euch allen viel Spass!


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. Juli 2008)

Aber der Ergebnissliste nach bist Du doch recht lange gefahren! Ich fands ganz gut.
24 H Rennen ist halt nur was für richtige Männer, nichts für AWBler.


----------



## mravagli (2. Juli 2008)

Hi everybody,

hope you guys do not mind if I write in English ... I moved to FFM few months ago and my German is still very, very poor 

As I said I moved over few month ago I left my family in Milan but I bring one of my beloved bikes with me 

I made some tour around FFM and I enjoined the view and the river, but I was not able to find any nice single track with a bit of uphill/dowhill ... anybody out ther who would like to show to an Italian all the best trail around FFM? Maybe I can improve my lamguage skills too!!!  

Ciao,

M


----------



## Lupo (2. Juli 2008)

hi m.....?

your post was a few hours too late for today  we started at 18.00 from oberursel-hohemark for a nice ride around the gr. feldberg.  always smooooth up and funny down the hills
maybe we´ll start next wednesday at the same place, same time. just observe this thread and feel free to join us

wolfgang


----------



## mravagli (3. Juli 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> hi m.....?
> 
> your post was a few hours too late for today we started at 18.00 from oberursel-hohemark for a nice ride around the gr. feldberg. always smooooth up and funny down the hills
> maybe we´ll start next wednesday at the same place, same time. just observe this thread and feel free to join us
> ...


 
Hi Wolfgang,

thanks for you answer, I´ll try to join next week 

Ciao,

M... arco


----------



## Lupo (6. Juli 2008)

hab fürn mittwoch schonmal ne Tour ins LMB gestellt. vllt sind ja mal ein paar nasen mehr dabei als letztens


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> hab fürn mittwoch schonmal ne Tour ins LMB gestellt. vllt sind ja mal ein paar nasen mehr dabei als letztens



bin nach sturz gestern erst mal geländetechnisch wohl nicht zu gebrauchen. muß einige prellungen auskurieren ... 


wünsche euch viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (7. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...muß einige prellungen auskurieren ...
> 
> 
> ...



schlimm erzähl ma genauer....


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Juli 2008)

Das kommt davon, wenn sich alte Männer als Freerider probieren müssen! Nee, Spaß, gute Besserung. Ich hoffe es ist nichts Schlimmeres passiert. 

Wegen Mittwoch: Ich habe Halsschmerzen und kann noch nicht abschätzen, ob das ein Ein-Tages-Phänomen bleibt oder sich zu was ordentlichem entwickelt. 
Wegen der anderen Sache: Noch 12 Tage zum auskurieren...


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2008)

zum glück gings glimpflich aus. hab überall prellungen und warte jetzt mal das farbenspiel auf der haut ab ...
eigentlich ein popliges trailstück nahe der königsteiner quelle. fahr ich eigentlich immer, wenn grad keine wasserholer da drin unterwegs sind.
urplötzlich mit dem pedal an einem baumstumpf (dessen position ich eigentlich kennen sollte ...) hängen geblieben und sofort dem gesetz der schwerkraft und masseträgheit folgend einen sicher sehenswerten abgang über den lenker gemacht. über die flugphase kann ich nix mehr sagen, weiß nur noch, dass ich plötzlich am boden lag und alles weh tat.
blut floss kaum, nur ein paar kratzer ...

wird schon wieder ...


----------



## homburger (7. Juli 2008)

Fux, mein Beileid!

Ich habe gestern eine sehr nette Bergabstrecke zusammen gesucht, die müssen wir unbedingt mal abfahren. Bei den derzeitigen Wetteraussichten warten wir aber lieber bis alle Wurzeln und Steine wieder staubtrocken sind...

Wenn es am Mittwoch nicht regnet bin ich dabei.


----------



## Lupo (7. Juli 2008)

homburger schrieb:


> Fux, mein Beileid!...



dto mit unter laub versteckten baumstümpfen hab ich auch schon fiese bekanntschaften gemacht aber irgendwie isses mir bis jetzt immer erspart geblieben mich dabei auf den bart zu legen.

dann mal bis mittwoch, wenns regnet können wir uns ja gleich zum aprés-bike im kronenhoftreffen


----------



## OnTour (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo MTB-Verrückten 

Ich fahre ziemlich gerne alleine im Taunus, aber irgenwann reicht es ja! Ich habe gehört, dass man Mittwochs mit oder in Gruppen fahren kann, AfterWork oder ähnliches. Und ich meine auch gehört zu haben dass man sich in Oberursel Hohemark treffen kann. 

Stimmt das? Weiss jemand nähere Infos? Darf man da einfach mal so mitfahren? 

Ich würde mich auf Beiträge sehr freuen

Vielen Dank 

OnTour ;-)


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. Juli 2008)

Klar darf jeder einfach so mitfahren! Ganz oben auf dieser Seite hat Lupo einen Link zum Termin diese Woche eingefügt.
Wir fahren im Prinzip jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr ab dem Parkplatz Hohemark, rechts am Wegweiser die kleinere Gruppe. Links ist eine große kostenpflichtige Ansammlung eines Reiseveranstalters.


----------



## OnTour (7. Juli 2008)

@Dr.Faust

Danke, hab mich angemeldet 

@Lupo

Hoffentlich passt das Wetter....


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juli 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> hab fürn mittwoch schonmal ne Tour ins LMB gestellt. vllt sind ja mal ein paar nasen mehr dabei als letztens



Also das Wetter im Taunus, hier in FFm  aus dem 7. Stock betrachet, seht gut aus.

Was beabichtigst du uns heute an Wegen zu "kredenzen" Lupo?

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. bin mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ebenfalls um 1800 MEZ da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (9. Juli 2008)

das wird hier nicht verraten, auch wegen der stöckchenleger
aber sven scheint ja ne überraschung für uns zu haben:



homburger schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe gestern eine sehr nette Bergabstrecke zusammen gesucht, die müssen wir unbedingt mal abfahren. ...


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juli 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also das Wetter im Taunus, hier in FFm  aus dem 7. Stock betrachet, seht gut aus.
> 
> Was beabichtigst du uns heute an Wegen zu "kredenzen" Lupo?
> 
> ...



Was für ein Rotz! ich habe nämlich total vergessen, dass ich am Sonntag mir noch wg. chain stuck den Umwerfer verdreht/verbogen habe. Ich werde jetzt mal ne Werkstatt aufsuchen und hoffen, dass die das hinbekommen können. Ansonsten muss ich dann passen.


----------



## Everstyle (10. Juli 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Was für ein Rotz! ich habe nämlich total vergessen, dass ich am Sonntag mir noch wg. chain stuck den Umwerfer verdreht/verbogen habe. Ich werde jetzt mal ne Werkstatt aufsuchen und hoffen, dass die das hinbekommen können. Ansonsten muss ich dann passen.



Puhhh...war doch nur verschoben. 

Die Runde gestern war wieder Mal gut und hat mir  Spaß gemacht. Thx an alle Beteiligten!

Und jetzt eine andere Frage, hat jemand Lust und Zeit evtl. morgen eine Runde zu drehen? Idee wäre Hohemark-Feldi-Hohemark, ca. 2,5Std. Treffzeitpunkt ebenfalls gegen 18:00Uhr.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## wartool (10. Juli 2008)

@ Ever 

ich könnte Dir anbieten, dass ich nach der A... nochmal nach Hause fahre und da ein bissl in der Garage rumtrödle, um dann gegen 18 Uhr an der Hohemark zu sein.. die Runde mit Waltho klappt ja nicht.. würde dann gerne meine allabendliche runde Hohemark-Saalburg-Sandplacken-Feldi und zurück drehen.. wenn Du mit magst... sag kurz bescheid.. dann warte ich bis 18 Uhr...

Ach und noch was... fahre kein Marathontempo hochzus  solltest Du racen wollen.. musst de auf jemand anderen setzen ;-P


----------



## OnTour (10. Juli 2008)

@ Everstyle

ja, die runde hat mir gezeigt wo es lang geht ;-))) (bergauf war kein problem, sobald es aber runterkrachen ging, ojejejejeeeee)

wegen morgen, da entscheide ich erst kurzfristig.

laut wettervorhersage - den ganzen tag soll es regnerisch bleiben :-(


----------



## Everstyle (10. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit dem Wetter! Das habe ich heute morgen gar nicht in Betracht gezogen. 

Na dann sage ich die ganze Aktion am besten ab. Ich weiss jetzt nämlich selber auch nicht, ob ich dann fahren werde. Ich glaube, ich werde es wirklich sehr spontan machen. 

Gruß

E.Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (14. Juli 2008)

Ich bin am Freitag doch noch gefahren. Wetter war allerdings etwas für "Geniesser", d. h. kleiner aber stetiger Regen. Die Strecke ebenfalls, da ich alleine etwas ausprobieren wollte, nämlich holprig und steil nach oben (war nicht einfach). Runter bin ich nur noch easy Benutzerwege gefahren, da meine Konzentration merklich abnahm. 

Auch wenn es erst Montag ist, Mittwoch jemand am Start?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Lupo (14. Juli 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Auch wenn es erst Montag ist, Mittwoch jemand am Start?
> 
> ...



aber sicher doch


----------



## Stump1967 (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

na da melde ich mich mal wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub. Nach 3 Wochen nichts tun muß ich unbedingt mal wieder aufs Rad.

Da ich am Mittwoch leider nicht kann, wollte ich mal nach fragen ob jemand am Dienstag, 15.7. schon lust hat eine Runde zu drehen. Das Wetter soll ja Dienstag auch besser sein als Mittwoch 

Also wer ist dabei, Dienstag 18:00.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Everstyle (14. Juli 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na da melde ich mich mal wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub. Nach 3 Wochen nichts tun muß ich unbedingt mal wieder aufs Rad.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...das Wetter habe ich gerade nachgeschaut, sieht echt nicht so vielversprechend für Mittwoch aus. Von daher ist da die Aussicht für Dienstag schon schöner.

Naja, ich wollte mir zwar jetzt zwei Tage Bikepause göhnen aber für eine "Aus-dem-Urlaub-wieder-einroll-Runde" wäre ich zu haben.  Uhrzeit ist auch ok. 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. ich nehme an, Strecke und Tempo wie immer oder?


----------



## Stump1967 (14. Juli 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. ich nehme an, Strecke und Tempo wie immer oder?



Ja klar. Komme doch aus dem Urlaub und muß erstmal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch Radfahren kann. 

Also, schön gemütlich im normalen Tempo.

Also werde ich morgen mal mein Rad ins Auto werfen. 18:00 Hohemark. Hier der LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6795
Gruß, Jens


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2008)

also heute geht´s definitiv nicht, morgen mal schauen ...


----------



## Lupo (15. Juli 2008)

ich fahr heut mit martina zusammen ne runde, wahrscheinlich auch ab hohemark. morgen natürlich auch wenns wetter passt....


----------



## Stump1967 (15. Juli 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich fahr heut mit martina zusammen ne runde, wahrscheinlich auch ab hohemark. morgen natürlich auch wenns wetter passt....



Lupo, fahrt Ihr auch ab 18:00 Uhr oder zu einer anderen Zeit. Bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner angemeldet. Könnte ich mich dann bei Euch mit anhängen?

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## mischuwi (15. Juli 2008)

Also ich plane heute nen halben Tag frei zu nehmen und um 15.oo Uhr eine Taunusrunde ab Frankfurt-Messe zu starten. Bin somit kurz vor 16.oo Uhr an der Hohemark. Von dort geht es im "zügigen Grundlagentempo" hoch zum Feldberg und dann über den Limes runter zur Saalburg. Von dort werde ich mich dann über Köppern nach Karben aufmachen.
Sollte sich jemand (auch streckenabschnittsweise) anschließen wollen, dann bitte kurze Info hier im Forum. Werde um kurz vor 15.oo Uhr nochmal reinschauen.
Gruß,
der Micha


----------



## Lupo (15. Juli 2008)

@stump: na klar kannste, werden vllt bissi früher da sein. kann dich ja anrufen wann mir losfahrn..ups, hab ja deine nr net

@ mischuwi: zu früh für mich und deine zügige grundlage, die kenn ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (15. Juli 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Lupo, fahrt Ihr auch ab 18:00 Uhr oder zu einer anderen Zeit. Bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner angemeldet. Könnte ich mich dann bei Euch mit anhängen?


Ups, hab mich grade bei Dir angemeldet und dann erst hier reingeschaut (böser Fehler). Wie siehts denn jetzt aus?


----------



## Lupo (15. Juli 2008)

ich denk mir sehn uns alle mal um 18.00, viel früher schaffen mirs auch net


----------



## Everstyle (15. Juli 2008)

Ich mach mich gerade bikefertig und fahre los. Bin dann auch kurz vor 18 Uhr an der Hohemark.


----------



## sipaq (16. Juli 2008)

Wollte mich nur noch bei Everstyle und Stump1967 für die nette Kurzrunde heute bedanken. War meine erste Viktoria-Trail-Erfahrung (**GEIL**). Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Sofern das Wetter am Mittwoch passt und der Chef mitspielt bin ich wieder dabei (diesmal aber für die volle Runde).


----------



## Lupo (16. Juli 2008)

wo seid ihr denn rumgefahren
ich wär heut abend auch wieder am start


----------



## sipaq (16. Juli 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> wo seid ihr denn rumgefahren
> ich wär heut abend auch wieder am start


Zuerst hoch zur Emminghaus-Hütte, dann hinter der Emminghaushütte hoch zur 5-Wege-Kreuzung, dann fast hoch auf den Altkönig und dann links den Viktoriatrail runter (**GEIL** ), dann über einen Höhenpfad wieder zurück zum Altkönig-Aufstieg Richtung Weiße Mauer.

Als wir den Weg von der Emminghaushütte hoch zur 5-Wege-Kreuzung wieder gekreuzt haben, hab ich mich verabschieden müssen. Everstyle und Stump1967 wollten dann noch rüber zur Weißen Mauer.


----------



## Lupo (16. Juli 2008)

hört sich ja nach vielen hm an wenn ihr den viktoriatrail bis ganz runter seid.

da könnte man ja heut mit der wm anfangen....


----------



## sipaq (16. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub wir sind den Viktoriatrail nicht ganz runter, sondern nur so bis auf ca. 500hm. Aber frag besser Everstyle. Der war unser Tour-Guide.


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juli 2008)

Das Wetter sieht gar nicht sooo schlecht aus, wie es eigentlich vorhergesagt worden ist. Von daher, melde ich hiermit meine Teilnahme an AWB an. Dann folgen auch die Details zu Gestern. 

Hätte auch eine Idee für Heute parat...

Gruß

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (16. Juli 2008)

Ich komme auch vorbei. Wetter sieht zwar nicht so ideal aus, aber wenn ich 'ne Regenjacke einpacke passiert garantiert nix


----------



## Lupo (16. Juli 2008)

dann gugg dir das mal an

und hier isses schon:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich werd das ganze noch bissl beobachten...


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2008)

also ich bleib daheim. hier in kelkheim hats leicht genieselt, aber überm taunus war alles tief schwarz 
außerdem saumäßig windig ...

viel spaß allen, die doch noch fahren. bleibt sauber


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juli 2008)

Und nu?

Ich bin jetzt daheim, die Frage ist, soll ich mich auf den Weg machen oder nicht?!?


----------



## sipaq (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe, dann warte ich lieber doch noch etwas ab. Notfalls pack ich das Bike um 17.40 Uhr ins Auto und bin dann um 18 Uhr auch an der Hohemark.


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juli 2008)

Hmmm, die Satellitenbilder zeigen zwar Regen an aber ich fahre dann mal los. Kann sein, dass ich ein paar Minuten nach 18 Uhr ankomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (16. Juli 2008)

ich lasses heut sein. übrigens ist ein kunde von mir gerade der gleichen meinung


----------



## sipaq (16. Juli 2008)

Hast echt was verpasst Lupo. Um 18.15 hatte es nahezu aufgehört zu regnen und zwischendurch nur noch mal für 10-15 Minuten richtig angefangen. Hat auf jeden Fall dafür gesorgt, dass nicht viel los war 

Gefahren sind wir fast nur Trails bis hoch zum Feldberg (insgesamt knappe 21km mit 620hm). Interessanterweise hat der sonst bei Nässe immer so geschmähte Schwalbe Racing Ralph an meinem Hinterrad richtig gut funktioniert.


----------



## Lupo (16. Juli 2008)

wär ja auch nicht das erste mal gewesen dass der regen im taunus nicht so schlimm ausgefallen ist wie vorausgesagt.
aber bis ich hier endlich fertig war hätte ich nichtmal 18:15 noch geschafft.....und ausserdem fahr ich die trails lieber bergab


----------



## Everstyle (17. Juli 2008)

Es war stramm zu tun, will ich mal so sagen. Neue Wege erkundet und alte verkündet. Das Wetter spielte dabei keine Rolle. Wobei...Wechselkleidung oben am Feldberg ist schon Luxus... In diesem Sinne war die Ausfahrt sehr nett. Jetzt mach ich zwei Tage Pause und werde am Samstag/Sonntag ordentlich in die Pedalen treten! Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich reperaturbedingt definitiv nicht dabei.

Gruß

E.Style


----------



## sipaq (17. Juli 2008)

Jo, Everstyle hat mich ganz schön die Singletrails rauf- und wieder runtergejagt. Bin eigentlich ganz froh, dass die Wettervorhersage für heute und morgen nicht so prickelnd ist, denn nach zwei Abendtouren bin ich jetzt schon ein bißchen fertig.


----------



## caroka (17. Juli 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Gefahren sind wir fast nur Trails bis hoch zum Feldberg (insgesamt knappe 21km mit 620hm). Interessanterweise hat der sonst bei Nässe immer so geschmähte Schwalbe Racing Ralph an meinem Hinterrad richtig gut funktioniert.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass Ihr auch trailig bergab gefahren seid. Ist das der neue RR (2008)? Habe schonmal gehört, dass der griffiger sein soll. Fährst Du den nur Hinten und welchen vorne?


----------



## sipaq (17. Juli 2008)

Hi Caroka,

jo, wir sind bergab auch sehr trailig unterwegs gewesen. Ich würde mal so 80% - 90% Trailanteil schätzen. Die restlichen 10% - 20% waren halt Verbindungswege auf Waldautobahn-Niveau mit nur wenig Höhenverlust.

Und ja, ich fahre den aktuellen 2008er RR. Vorne hab ich den Nobby Nic montiert.


----------



## sipaq (20. Juli 2008)

War heute im Taunus und hab da beim Altköng-Aufstieg auch gleich Lupo und Miss Marple getroffen, die mir noch zwei nette Trails vom Altkönig runter gezeigt haben. 

Leider hat dann 2,5km vor dem trauten Heim mein Hinterreifen schlapp gemacht. Muss morgen mal checken, ob der Mantel auch hinüber ist (sah nach einem ersten Blick nicht so aus) oder ob ich nur den Schlauch wechseln muss.

Nichtsdestotrotz wäre ich morgen und Mittwoch Abend für 'ne Tour zu haben. Irgendjemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Lupo (20. Juli 2008)

morgen gehn mir zum planschen ins montemare.

für mittwoch hab ich schonmal nen LMB - eintrag gemacht.


----------



## Everstyle (21. Juli 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> War heute im Taunus...



Da hat jetzt aber einer angebissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (21. Juli 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Da hat jetzt aber einer angebissen...


Yep. Hab für heute Abend auch mal 'nen Termin eingestellt (Wer Lust hat, am besten per Telefon melden) und mich für den Mittwoch eingetragen.


----------



## Everstyle (21. Juli 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Yep. Hab für heute Abend auch mal 'nen Termin eingestellt (Wer Lust hat, am besten per Telefon melden) und mich für den Mittwoch eingetragen.



Hmm...jetzt werde ich schwach...aber nein, ich werde nicht kommen. Irgendwie habe ich am Samstag meinen Hintern ein klein wenig zu sehr strapaziert, der braucht jetzt Ruhe. Waren am Ende 7,5Std., 75Km und (leider nur) 1850Hm. Das Wetter war aber ideal.


----------



## sipaq (21. Juli 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hmm...jetzt werde ich schwach...aber nein, ich werde nicht kommen. Irgendwie habe ich am Samstag meinen Hintern ein klein wenig zu sehr strapaziert, der braucht jetzt Ruhe. Waren am Ende 7,5Std., 75Km und (leider nur) 1850Hm. Das Wetter war aber ideal.


Sehr geil, bei mir waren es gestern 51km mit 960hm (von den 51km aber 26km mit 200hm auf Asphalt und der Rest dann halt trailig). 

Habe im übrigen mal versucht die Route, die wir am Mittwoch bergauf gefahren sind, mal bergab zu fahren. Hat bis zum Lindenberg auch wunderbarstens geklappt, aber dann hab ich entweder die falsche Abfahrt genommen oder nach der Abfahrt die falsche Abzweigung. Demzufolge gings die letzten 190hm nur noch auf Waldautobahnen bergab


----------



## sipaq (21. Juli 2008)

Bin heute tatsächlich noch los. War eine Tour der Sorte "wär ich allein gewesen, hätt ich sie nicht gefahren"  Aber nachdem ich jetzt wieder zuhause und frisch geduscht bin muss ich sagen, dass es schon Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## laufand (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Wolfgang, 

das verlorene Schaaf meldet sich auch mal wieder zurück!
Bin Morgen dabei, wenns nicht gerade schüttet, aber danach schaut es derzeit ja nicht aus.

Übrigens: Wenn Du und Martina - und natürlich auch alle anderen AWBler auch - am Sonntag Lust haben: Wir (Mecki und ich) bieten am So. eine gemütliche Tour rund um Wiesbaden an (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=347951)

CU

Andreas


----------



## alter_ego (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Wollte mal fragen, ob vieleicht heute jemand bei trockener Witterung zum biken fährt?? Kenn mich in der Gegend noch nicht so doll aus. Somit bräuchte ich einen Guide 

Gruß Pascal


----------



## sipaq (22. Juli 2008)

Sorry alter_ego,

normalerweise bin ich ja für jeden Scheiß zu haben, aber heute Abend ist Single-Malt-Abend bei mir. Da geht nix mit dem Bike. Hättest gestern mal mitkommen sollen. War feuchtfröhlich


----------



## alter_ego (22. Juli 2008)

sorry, aber das war mir zu kalt und naß. bzw hatte ich nicht die richtigen klamotten hier. war auf sommer eingestellt. naja, das nächste mal dann.


----------



## Lupo (22. Juli 2008)

laufand schrieb:


> Hi Wolfgang,
> 
> das verlorene Schaaf meldet sich auch mal wieder zurück!....
> 
> Übrigens: Wenn Du und Martina - und natürlich auch alle anderen AWBler auch - am Sonntag Lust haben: ...



wär ja schön wenn du mal wieder dabei wärst
am sonntag haben wir leider schon was anderes geplant und ich hab auch mal von deiner startzeit auf meine aufstehzeit zurückgerechnet das geht ja sonntags mal garnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2008)

hab mal wieder ernsthaft vor mitzufahren ...

schließlich gilt es ja, irgendwo eine gedenkminute für unsere tac-helden einzulegen  ...

also bis morgen denn, so nichts dazwischen kommt ...


----------



## karsten13 (22. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> schließlich gilt es ja, irgendwo eine gedenkminute für unsere tac-helden einzulegen  ...



muss man sich bei den Platzierungen eigentlich Sorgen machen? 
Weiss vielleicht jemand, wie es ihnen geht?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## laufand (23. Juli 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> muss man sich bei den Platzierungen eigentlich Sorgen machen?
> Weiss vielleicht jemand, wie es ihnen geht?
> 
> Gruss,
> ...



Weiß zwar nicht wie's unseren Helden geht, aber die Plazierung ist schon in Ordnung. Da fahren nur Verrückte mit  
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie gestern ein wenig ruhiger gefahren sind. Schließlich kommen heute und morgen die Hammer-Etappen.

Gruß,

laufand


----------



## Everstyle (23. Juli 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Bin heute tatsächlich noch los. War eine Tour der Sorte "wär ich allein gewesen, hätt ich sie nicht gefahren"  Aber nachdem ich jetzt wieder zuhause und frisch geduscht bin muss ich sagen, dass es schon Spaß gemacht hat.



Ich finde es hat einen Hauch von Exlusivität, da nur die üblichen "Irren" bei so nem Wetter unterwegs sind. Ich bin ein Mal im Regen ca. 3 Std. durch den Taunus gefahren und keine Seele getroffen....schön einsam. Und bei Sonnenschein kann ja doch jeder fahren 

Der Einstieg zu der Auffahrt zum Lindenberg ist leider mit Bäumen etc. versperrt, deshalb schwer zu finden. Also, mach dir nix draus! Nächstes Mal fahren wir das an. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (23. Juli 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es hat einen Hauch von Exlusivität, da nur die üblichen "Irren" bei so nem Wetter unterwegs sind. Ich bin ein Mal im Regen ca. 3 Std. durch den Taunus gefahren und keine Seele getroffen....schön einsam. Und bei Sonnenschein kann ja doch jeder fahren


Jo, war echt sehr einsam da oben   Und ich war ehrlich überrascht, als wir bei der Abfahrt dann doch noch ein 2er Biker-Päärchen getroffen haben. Die Blicke von denen waren aber schon komisch .


			
				Everstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Der Einstieg zu der Auffahrt zum Lindenberg ist leider mit Bäumen etc. versperrt, deshalb schwer zu finden. Also, mach dir nix draus! Nächstes Mal fahren wir das an.


Mein Problem war nicht der Einstieg zur Auffahrt, da ich ja von oben (Sandplacken) kam. Mein Problem war, dass ich nach der Abfahrt vom Lindenberg nicht den Weg zum Red-Point-Pfad gefunden habe.


----------



## blackbike__ (23. Juli 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> muss man sich bei den Platzierungen eigentlich Sorgen machen?
> Weiss vielleicht jemand, wie es ihnen geht?


 
nein, nein, wegen der platzierung muss man sich sicher keine sorgen machen, aber lest mal die dayli von gestern, da gibt's neuigkeiten über team 299, ich drücke jedenfalls alle daumen, dass sie ihr kleines problem lösen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2008)

blackbike schrieb:


> nein, nein, wegen der platzierung muss man sich sicher keine sorgen machen, aber lest mal die dayli von gestern, da gibt's neuigkeiten über team 299, ich drücke jedenfalls alle daumen, dass sie ihr kleines problem lösen!





schlage vor, die etappen mit dem wohnmobil zurückzulegen, ein paar km vor dem ziel unauffällig parken, die letzten km per bike durch den dreck pflügen um dann mit großem abstand vor platt/sahm die ziellinie zu überqueren.
ruck zuck sind die 3 stunden rückstand wieder drin und platt/sahm wundern sich am letzten tag, dass ein anderes team in neon geehrt wird


----------



## laufand (23. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> schlage vor, die etappen mit dem wohnmobil zurückzulegen, ein paar km vor dem ziel unauffällig parken, die letzten km per bike durch den dreck pflügen um dann mit großem abstand vor platt/sahm die ziellinie zu überqueren.
> ruck zuck sind die 3 stunden rückstand wieder drin und platt/sahm wundern sich am letzten tag, dass ein anderes team in neon geehrt wird



Wenn das so einfach wäre! Leider gibt es da auf dem einen oder anderen Berg so blöde Kontrollstellen und da passt man meistens mit dem WoMo nicht durch


----------



## Everstyle (23. Juli 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mein Problem war nicht der Einstieg zur Auffahrt, da ich ja von oben (Sandplacken) kam. Mein Problem war, dass ich nach der Abfahrt vom Lindenberg nicht den Weg zum Red-Point-Pfad gefunden habe.



Verstehe...anyway, ihr habt heute aber saugeiles Wetter....*neidisch sein*


----------



## sipaq (24. Juli 2008)

Jo, der gute Lupo hat aber dafür gesorgt, dass man das Wetter nicht übermäßig genießen konnte  3 Stunden Tour fast nur über Trails, ca. 30km, ca. 750hm (für mich nochmal 30km + 250hm mehr wegen Hin- und Rückfahrt aus/nach FFM). War geil, aber so anstrengend, dass ich zuhause nach 'nem kurzen Abendessen gleich tot ins Bett gefallen bin 

Gehts Deinem Bike wieder besser?


----------



## Der Spanier (24. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

Hier meldet ein anderes verlorenes Schaaf sich! Wie gehtâs euch? Wie lÃ¤uft euere AWB Sesion?

Mir geht es gut hier in SÃ¼den, obwohl das Wetter gerade ein bisschen so heiss (40Âº) ist. Leider habe ich nicht vergleichbares mit AWB, aber ich wohne in der nÃ¤he von Casa de Campo in Madrid, wo der Welt Meisterschaft stattfindet und fahre da fast jeden Sommertag. Falls jemand Madrid mit dem Bike besucht, kann mit einem einheimischen Guide rechnen!

Eine Frage: Wie kann ich mehr Ã¼ber unsere AWB Transalphelden erfahren? Gibt es irgendwo berichten? Ich wÃ¼rde sie gern mit meinen WÃ¶rtern unterstÃ¼tzen!

Liebe GrÃ¼sse an alle,

RubÃ©n


----------



## Everstyle (24. Juli 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Jo, der gute Lupo hat aber dafür gesorgt, dass man das Wetter nicht übermäßig genießen konnte  3 Stunden Tour fast nur über Trails, ca. 30km, ca. 750hm (für mich nochmal 30km + 250hm mehr wegen Hin- und Rückfahrt aus/nach FFM). War geil, aber so anstrengend, dass ich zuhause nach 'nem kurzen Abendessen gleich tot ins Bett gefallen bin
> 
> Gehts Deinem Bike wieder besser?



Das weiss ich erst, wenn ich es nacher beim Denfeld abhole. Ich denke aber, dass alles gut geht. BTW Streckenverlauf klingt gut...


----------



## Lupo (24. Juli 2008)

Der Spanier schrieb:


> Hi Leute,...
> 
> Eine Frage: Wie kann ich mehr über unsere AWB Transalphelden erfahren? Gibt es irgendwo berichten? Ich würde sie gern mit meinen Wörtern unterstützen!
> 
> ...



hi ruben, hab dich ja lange nicht mehr gelesen
infos über unsere transalphelden gibts hier


----------



## KillerN (24. Juli 2008)

Finde sie nicht mehr in der Finisher Liste !

Den vorherigen Ergebnislisten nach zu urteilen, ist einer von beiden krank gewesen ?!

Würde aber super gerne nachträglich den ein oder anderen Rennbericht lesen und wissen wie es zur Aufgabe kam. (bin mal gespannt ob noch einer in der individual Finisher Liste auftaucht). 
Hoffentlich gab es keinen Sturz auf der ersten Etappe oder so, das wäre echt schade.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (24. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Finde sie nicht mehr in der Finisher Liste !



sind gestern schon mit 10:00 gewertet worden. Vielleicht musste einer Wohnmobil fahren ...


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2008)

das wäre ja super schade 
aber wie will man ohne support so ein rennen finishen 

egal : fetten respekt für die beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (25. Juli 2008)

die ergebnisliste ist aber auch von kurz vor sieben und da fehlen noch richtig viele teams drauf. d.h. wenn sie erst nach sieben im ziel waren sind sie NOCH nicht gewertet, ich hoffe es kommt bald eine aktualisierte liste, bin ja sooo gespannt. da heisst's halt erst mal weiter ganz doll daumen drücken!


----------



## blackbike__ (25. Juli 2008)

entwarnung! hab grad mal bei datasport auf der seite geschaut, da sind schon aktuellere listen drin: awb-racing-team mit 10 stunden gewertet, jetzt schaffen sie den rest auch noch, und wenn sie ihr wohnmobil am bike mit über die berge ziehen müssen!


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2008)

blackbike schrieb:


> awb-racing-team mit 10 stunden gewertet



heißt das, man wird definitiv mit max. 10 stunden gewertet und bleibt dabei, egal wie lange man drüber hinaus ist


----------



## KillerN (25. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem verrenkten Arm des Betreuers ist ja mal Hammerpech !

Ist die Bike Transalp denn soviel schwerer als die Tour Version, dass soviele Fahrer über 10 Std fahren (MAT & Faust sind ja nicht gerade die schlechtesten) ? Oder ist das ganze einfach nur eine Materialschlacht wo dauernt etwas kaputtgeht *G* ?

Ich glaube nach 2x 10 Std im Sattel + die Zeit davor, könnte ich nicht mehr sitzen.


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Das mit dem verrenkten Arm des Betreuers ist ja mal Hammerpech !



wobei ich mich schon die ganze zeit frage, bei wem oder was der betreuer sich den arm verrenkt hat ...


----------



## KillerN (25. Juli 2008)

ob wir das wirklich wissen wollen ?


----------



## laufand (26. Juli 2008)

Unsere Helden haben's geschafft!!!
Geil, wahnsinns Leistungs!!! Mir läuft es eiskalt den Rücken runter.

RIESEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2008)

laufand schrieb:


> Unsere Helden haben's geschafft!!!
> Geil, wahnsinns Leistungs!!! Mir läuft es eiskalt den Rücken runter.
> 
> RIESEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!



ja und wo bleibt der ausführliche bericht 

glückwunsch auch von mir 

obwohl : erst mal schnell nachschauen, ob es für eine top10 platzierung gereicht hat


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> obwohl : erst mal schnell nachschauen, ob es für eine top10 platzierung gereicht hat



jawoll  als frauen verkleidet hätte es für die top10 gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (26. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch an die Finisher! 



wissefux schrieb:


> ja und wo bleibt der ausführliche bericht



da warte ich auch drauf ...
... aber immerhin gab's gestern Bildmaterial:


----------



## Everstyle (27. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch an das AWB racing team!!!

Nach so viel Höhentraining könnt ihr uns dann bei der nächsten AWB Runde sicherlich den Feldberg rauf ziehen  ich bringe mal die Seile mit...


----------



## m.a.t. (28. Juli 2008)

@laufand, @blackbike, @karsten13, @wissefux, @Everstyle: Ein fettes Danke für die Glückwünsche! Das geht runter wie Butter.

Es war hart, es war ein Gemetzel (9 von 20 Frauenteams in Ziel), es war teilweise ungerecht. Wir sind glücklich, zufrieden, ohne Blessuren und vollständig in Riva angekommen, wo wir 1h später stoned am Stand lagen.
Mein Finisher-Trikot zieh ich die nächsten Tage jedenfalls erstmal nicht aus.

Einen vollständigen Bericht liefern wir hier später ab.

@Jens, so ein dummgesabbel. Sobald du mal einen richtigen Männermarathon gefinisht hast, nehm ich dich auch wieder ernst.

bis später,
matthias


----------



## Der Spanier (28. Juli 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> hi ruben, hab dich ja lange nicht mehr gelesen
> infos über unsere transalphelden gibts hier



Danke Lupo!

Also, ihr habt es geschafft 

Herzliche Glückwünsche! Es wird eine Tradition, ein FinischerAWB Team zum Transalp zu schicken 

Gruss

Ruben


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2008)

Der Spanier schrieb:


> Es wird eine Tradition, ein FinischerAWB Team zum Transalp zu schicken



nee, lass ma stecken. kein bedarf im nächsten jahr und darüber hinaus wohl eher auch nicht 

wer meldet sich freiwillig für nächstes jahr


----------



## Dr. Faust (28. Juli 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> @Jens, so ein dummgesabbel. Sobald du mal einen richtigen Männermarathon gefinisht hast, nehm ich dich auch wieder ernst.


Ohne Worte Jens. Ohne Worte.
Hab gerade mal die Daten zur Tour angeschaut. Im Gegensatz zu Dir kenne ich den Unterschied zwischen Rennrad und Mountainbike über 3000 Hm. Völligst disqualifiziert...

Ich werde einen ausführlichen Bericht verfassen (was aber ein wenig dauern wird, da mein PC am Tag vor der TAC verreckt ist) und den würdigen Lesern zukommen lassen. Jetzt gibts erst mal das dritte Bier des Tages. Dann nochmal Burger King,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (28. Juli 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ..Jetzt gibts erst mal das dritte Bier des Tages. Dann nochmal Burger King,



ja genau! erstmal wieder die abgebrannten kohlehydratspeicher füllen

wie siehts am mittwoch aus kann man  beim awb die finishershirts bewundern sone kleine abendrunde solltet ihr doch jetzt auf einer pobacke absitzen


----------



## Everstyle (28. Juli 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ...Völligst disqualifiziert...



Gibts eigentlich ein Superlativ von "völlig"? Ich dachte immer, voller als voll, kann keiner sein 



Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ...Jetzt gibts erst mal das dritte Bier des Tages. Dann nochmal Burger King,



Vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum du jetzt ein Bier nach dem anderen trinkst!


----------



## Stump1967 (29. Juli 2008)

Hi,

auch von mir erst einmal Glückwunsch und dicken Respekt für die Leistung die unsere beiden Alpenüberquerer geleistet haben. 

Ich bin ja mal auf den Bericht gespannt.

Mittwoch erstmal AWB?

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Lupo (29. Juli 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> ...
> Mittwoch erstmal AWB?...



ich wär dabei LMB eintrag kann ich nachher machen...


----------



## m.a.t. (29. Juli 2008)

Ich versuche, beim AWB morgen dabei zu sein. Ich muss auch mal wieder beiken.


----------



## Lupo (29. Juli 2008)

...das find ich auch

anmeldung hier


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2008)

hmmm ....

helden bestaunen und antatschen hätte natürlich auch was ...

aber wahrscheinlich verschlägt es mich morgen eher auf die tt-strecke. die pflicht ruft ...


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Juli 2008)

Prolog - Freitag 18.7.2008 letzte Vorbereitungen und Anreise

Heute geht es also los nach Füssen. Schon seit Wochen bin ich ein nervliches Wrack. Angst wechselt zu Vorfreude und dann wieder nackter Panik. Die Vorbereitung war durchwachsen, als einzige Marathons bin ich dieses Jahr Frammersbach und Bimbach gefahren. Die 24h vom Hertasee fielen ja ins Wasser. Frammersbach war ok, den Tag davor waren Steffen und ich noch 170km auf dem Renner unterwegs. Wenn ich allerdings darüber nachdenke dass jetzt 4 mal hintereinander machen zu müssen, wird mir schlecht. Das kann doch kein Mensch schaffen. Noch dazu waren Steffen und ich 2 Wochen vor der TAC krank, wenigstens funktioniert der Teamgeist.
Freitag morgen fahre ich zu Steffen, wo wir seinen Kram in mein Auto verladen. Dann sehen wir noch für letzte Einkäufe von Steffen beim Denfeld vorbei. Meinen Torschlusspanikeinkauf beim Hibike habe ich Montag getätigt - Daniel hats gefreut, meine Brieftasche weniger. Nach dem Denfeld holen wir in Kelsterbach das Wohnmobil bei DRM ab. Auf dem Parkplatz zeigt Steffen auf ein monströses Teil, das wäre ein luxuriöses Gefährt für unser deppertes Unterfangen. In deinen Träumen, wir werden uns mit was kleinerem zufrieden geben müssen. 5 Minuten später stehen wir wieder vor dem Giganten, diesmal zur Einweisung! Die Kiste hat 3 Liter Hubraum, 160 PS und die Größe eines mittleren Panzers. Wie sich später rausstellen soll, leider auch so einen Spritverbrauch. Steffen schnappt sich den Schlüssel und bugsiert das Schiff sicher auch durch die engen Gassen nach Enkheim zu mir nach Hause, wo wir unsere Sachen endgültig einpacken. Ein letzter Weg führt mich zu Sport Tiedje, weil ich den Compex beim Zusammenstecken halb zerstört habe. Die können mir so kurzfristig aber nicht weiterhelfen, das fängt ja gut an.

Nix hilft jetzt mehr. Keine Ausreden. Wir müssen los.

Mein Bruder fährt als Fahrer des Wohnmobils und Betreuer mit. Der Weg nach Füssen zieht sich, weil wir natürlich den obligatorischen Stau vor Würzburg nicht auslassen. So sind wir gegen 21:30 in Füssen, wo wir den allerletzten Camper-Parkplatz belegen, auf den unser Monster drauf passt. Später beschweren sich die vom moooove Racing Team, weil sie an der Stelle ihr Zelt aufbauen wollten. Pech gehabt, die 3,5 Tonnen vom AWB Mobil bewegen sich heute Nacht keinen Millimeter mehr vom Fleck. Wir schauen nochmal kurz bei der Pasta-Party vorbei, auf der wir gerade Zeuge werden, wie die Band die Bühne verlässt. Hier passiert nix mehr und bei uns auch nicht. Morgen geht's früh raus zum ersten Teil der Strapazen.


----------



## laufand (30. Juli 2008)

Klasse, endlich, es geht los!!!


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2008)

ja, das macht lust auf mehr lesestoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (30. Juli 2008)

bin super gespannt auf die fortsetzung!


----------



## Der Spanier (30. Juli 2008)

Endlich etwas schönes zu lesen im Büro!

Weiter!


----------



## wartool (30. Juli 2008)

so.. habe mich mal für die heutige Tour eingetragen.. es kann sein, dass ichs zeitlich nicht hinbekomme.. wartet bitte nicht auf mich.. entweder ich bin um 18 uhr da, oder halt nicht.... biisher siehts aber gut aus


----------



## wartool (30. Juli 2008)

hmm.... abmeldung wegen aufziehendem gewitter :-(

fahre später, wenn blitz und Donner weiter weg sind...


----------



## Everstyle (30. Juli 2008)

Melde mich ab nach 2L Bier im Büro  Kollege verlässt die Firma, seine bisherige Arbeit ja muss ordentlich gewürdigt werden...


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Juli 2008)

Bei mir wirds heute leider doch nix mehr. In meiner Wohnung sieht es immer noch aus wie Sau. Dafür gibt es gleich den nächsten Bericht.
Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine kleine Runde ab 18:00 oder 19:00?


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2008)

pünktlich um 17.00 uhr schieb ich das bike aus seinem hangar und es fängt sogleich zu regnen an. da rafft man sich schon mal auf und dann das 

jetzt ist zwar wieder ne gute halbe stunde trocken, aber im westen zogen deutlich dunklere wolken auf, als vorhin ...

lassen wir das geplante also für heute sein ...


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Juli 2008)

1.Etappe Füssen-Imst 19.7.2008
Untertitel: Anfängerfehler

Der Start der ersten Etappe ist ausnahmsweise um 10, die restlichen Etappen starten dann bereits um 9. So haben wir heute früh etwas Zeit, um noch organisatorische Dinge und Restarbeiten an den Bikes zu erledigen. Zuerst geht es zur Orga, um die Taschen und Ausweise abzuholen. Dabei stellen wir fest, dass wir bei der Anmeldung die Angabe 'Wohnmobil' vergessen haben. Wir bekommen deshalb keinen Camper-Aufkleber und müssen teilweise die Campingplätze bezahlen. Erster Anfängerfehler! Auf den Schreck holen wir uns erstmal einen Kaffee bei McDonalds.
Wie vor jedem Rennen, baue ich auch heute mein Bike erst kurz vor der Angst zusammen. Ich brauch das so, ernte aber von den Sicherheitsschraubern nur verständnislose Blicke. Also noch Griffe drauf, Umwerfer und Schaltung einstellen und die Marta einbremsen. Funktioniert alles 1a.




Bevor es zum Start geht, bekommt Steffen noch die letzte Panikattacke, weil seine Radbrille weg ist.  Natürlich suchen wir zu hektisch, um das Teil jetzt noch zu finden. Es hilft alles nichts mehr, wir müssen zum Start.
Materialtechnisch sind wir super ausgestattet, Steffen fährt ein Rocky Element in Team-Lackierung, ich das Scalpel Team Edition. Das reicht optisch und technisch locker für die erste Startreihe, aber da die Bikes ja nicht von selbst bergauffahren, stehen wir in Startblock D. Ganz hinten. Die Stimmung ist hier gut, noch lachen alle. Weiter vorne steht Pierre, den einige vom AWB kennen, mit seinem Teampartner. Das wir uns hinten anstellen, hat was mit frühem Aufstehen zu tun, hauptsächlich entspricht es aber unserer Zermürbungstaktik, mit der wir die TAC gewinnen wollen. Viele neben uns sind mit Rucksäcken unterwegs. Wir haben uns aufgrund der kurzen Etappe und der 2 Verpflegungsstationen 2 Flaschen mitgenommen und den Rest ins Trikot gestopft. Die Mädels von Team 246 lachen uns ein bisschen aus.
10 Uhr gehts los. Noch summe ich Highway to hell mit. Wir rollen locker durch die Fußgängerzone von Füssen und dann raus aus der Stadt Richtung Hohenschwangau. Zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben sehe ich das Schloss Neuschwanstein in Realität - ich finds wenig beeindruckend. Auf dem Weg machen wir die Bekanntschaft der Radkappen aus Maintal (Bernd und Mark). Bernd behauptet, mich schon oft um Enkheim gesehen zu haben, er kommt mir aber nicht bekannt vor, komische Sache.
Die Strecke macht einen Schlenker um Füssen und bewegt sich dann in stetigem leichten auf und ab Richtung Ehrwald. Schon beim ersten kleinen Anstieg auf Asphalt staut sich das Feld und einige Fahrer fallen um, weil Schalten halt auch Skills verlangt. Mir ist das prinzipiell zu eng und zu viel Verkehr und ja auch ein Grund, warum ich ungern Kurzstreckenmarathons fahre. Na egal, da muss ich jetzt durch. Runter gehts auf Schotter. Gleich die allererste 180-Grad-Kehre auf diesem Untergrund ist für mich Anlass, meine Reifenwahl in Frage zu stellen. Ich bin nicht wirklich schnell, aber Vorder- und Hinterrad schmieren weg.  Nur mit akrobatischem Geschick vermeide ich einen Sturz, Schreck lass nach. Ich fluche lauthals und Steffen lacht mich aus, wer den Schaden hat usw.

Auffällig sind 2 Fahrer ohne Startnummer und etwas untypischer Kleidung (T-Shirt, kein Helm), die sich im Feld bewegen. Was machen die denn hier drin? Wie wir in den nächsten Tagen feststellen, gibt es mehrere Schwarzfahrer, die die TAC begleiten. Mir gehen die Typen auf die Nerven, weil sie im Weg rumfahren und keine Sozialisation aufweisen.

Die nächsten Kilometer geht es teilweise parallel zur Hauptstrasse auf und ab. Dabei können wir live verfolgen, wie sich auf der Strasse, wie wir denken durch die TAC, ein superlanger Stau gebildet hat. Ich freu mich riesig, dass die Dosentreiber hier wohl für mehrere Stunden festsitzen. Die Bike-Karawane zieht dagegen problemlos weiter. Wie wir später erfahren, war die Ursache für den Stau aber nur ein stinknormaler Unfall.

Bei km 25 sollte langsam mal die erste Verpflegung kommen. km 35, immer noch nix. Wasn hier los?!  Mit meinen letzten Wasserreserven spüle ich ein Gel runter. Mittlerweile wird es auch sommerlich heiß. Mhm, die Verpflegung scheint wohl ausgefallen zu sein. Da hätten wir uns wohl mal besser das Fahrerbriefing angehört - Anfängerfehler!
So viel macht das aber nicht aus. Die Strecke ist bis jetzt recht einfach zu fahren, die Hügel kann man gut wegdrücken. Der Untergrund wechselt wiederholt von Asphalt auf Schotter zu Wiese. Nix dramatisches. Mit uns rollen ein paar britische Mädels, die den Mtb-Spirit gut verinnerlicht haben. Als es für ca. 30m mal steil und wurzelig bergauf geht, steigen unzählig Fahrer ab und schieben. Die Britinnen vor uns drücken die Welle durch und schreien sich den Weg frei: "This is a mountain bike race!" (@Steffen: Ich brings nicht mehr zusammen, was hatten sie noch gesagt?). Ich fall vor Lachen fast um, komm aber noch ohne zu schieben drüber.

Bei km 45 ist dann am Fuße der einzigen Streckenschwierigkeit, dem 1810m hohen Marienbergjoch, die 2., ähm 1. Verpflegung. Diesmal ist sie wirklich vorhanden und kommt gerade noch rechtzeitig. Steffen und ich sind beide am Ende unserer Wasserreserven. Wir bunkern hier ein paar Kohlenhydrate und weiter gehts jetzt steil zwischen 10-15 % auf gut fahrbarem Schotter bergauf. Die Sonne brennt mittlerweile doch etwas unangenehm auf den Skihang. Schatten ist Fehlanzeige. Es war sicher auch keine gute Idee, heute auf Sonnencreme zu verzichten. Noch ein Anfängerfehler.
Ich leide. Sehr. Die letzten 3 Wochen vor der TAC bin ich insgesamt vielleicht 20h gefahren und war eine Woche krank. Meine Beine sind offensichtlich abwesend und noch nicht auf langes Biken eingestellt. Wenigstens ist der Ausblick gen Norden ganz nett, geniessen kann ich das aber nicht, weil mein Körper rebelliert. Wir sind jetzt ca. 3,5h unterwegs.
Auf halber Höhe des Anstiegs sehen wir Pierre am Streckenrand stehen. Was macht der denn jetzt noch hier, der sollte doch schon fast im Ziel sein?! Ihm gehts nicht gut, sein Pulsmesser zeigt schon nach kurzer Belastung extreme Werte an. Er traut sich deshalb nicht weiterzufahren und macht immer wieder Pausen, um seinen Kreislauf zu beruhigen. Wir können leider überhaupt nichts für ihn tun und müssen ihn zurücklassen. Lustig ist anders und wir machen uns große Sorgen. Sein Teampartner ist übrigens weit und breit nicht zu sehen, was für ein dummes Ar$chloch!
Weiter oben so ca. 150hm unterhalb des Jochs wird der Untergrund grobschottriger und über 20% steil. Alle schieben, ich versuche zu fahren, komme ca. 20m weiter und rutsche dann weg. Meine Beine reichen ob dieser dummen Selbstüberschätzung sofort schmerzhaft Beschwerde ein. Also ist jetzt Laufen angesagt. Das saugt. Wenigstens ist die Aussicht sehr schön von hier oben. Man kann sich auch mal die anderen Leichen ansehen und quatschen. So erfahren wir von einem Südafrikaner, dass AWB dort der Name einer Nazi-Partei ist. Dankbar, dass er mich nicht den Berg wieder runterschmeißt, setze ich den beschwerlichen Aufstieg fort. Langsam macht sich bei mir bemerkbar, dass ich zu wenig getrunken habe. Und prompt kündigen sich auch Krämpfe in den Oberschenkeln an. Super! Bei der Marienbergalm stehen ein paar Leute, einer spielt einen Dudelsack. Nur unter Zähneknirschen kann ich meine Beine dazu bringen, wenigstens nicht direkt vor den Leuten zu kollabieren. Ein paar Meter ist dann schluss mit lustig , Krämpfe machen jede weitere Fortbewegung unmöglich. Wie peinlich ist das denn. Nach ner Minute gehts wieder und es wird hier zum Glück auch etwas flacher. Ich steige wieder aufs Rad. Komischerweise tut jetzt gar nix weh. Dummerweise sind die allerletzten Meter vor dem Joch wieder steil und ich muss schieben. Wieder kommen die Krämpfe so stark, dass ich die Beine nicht bewegen kann. Dabei kann ich die Hand zum Joch fast ausstrecken, arrgh. Oh Gott, was für eine Pleite. Irgendwann gehts dann doch wieder und ich bewege mich wie in Zeitlupe weiter. Steffen wartet schon oben, ich sag lieber nix. Wir ziehen kurz die Armlinge an und fahren bergab. Die Abfahrt ist nichts besonders und führt auf schottrigen Almwegen und später Asphalt bergab.

Zu trinken haben wir jetzt beide nichts mehr, worüber wir uns allerdings keine großen Sorgen machen und auch die Brunnen am Streckenrand ignorieren. Es ist ja nicht mehr weit ins Ziel (10km) und es geht flach oder bergab bis dahin. Soweit die Theorie. Bis ins Ziel trocknet uns die Nachmittagssonne allerdings komplett aus. Die Meter werden länger und unser Tempo sinkt. Der Körper funktioniert jetzt nur noch auf strikten Befehl von oben. Wir werden jetzt auch relativ oft überholt. Ich will ins Ziel, was trinken, meine Gedanken drehen sich nur noch um WASSER. Endlich biegt der Weg ab und Imst ist in Sicht. Leider geht es da nochmal 20hm hoch. Leck mich, ich will nicht mehr. Statt den Hubbel wegzudrücken, fahre ich wie eine alte Oma mit dem Einkaufsrad den Radweg hoch. Steffen geht es nicht wesentlich besser. Erst als ich mich umsehe und eine größere Fahrergruppe aufschließen sehe, kommt nochmal der Raceinstinkt durch und übernimmt die Kontrolle. Eine Minute später sind wir nach 5:05 im Ziel. Uff, das war doch wesentlich härter, als gedacht! Mir hat die Hitze und die fehlende Verpflegungsstation auf jeden Fall den Stecker gezogen und Steffen sieht auch schei$$e aus. Wir stürzen uns auf die Zielverpflegung und legen uns danach in den Schatten. Die erste Etappe haben wir total vermasselt, das geht ja gut los!




Später kommt auch Pierre ins Ziel. Er hat sich von einem der mitfahrenden Motocrosser untersuchen lassen. Offensichtlich spinnt sein Polar, ihm dagegen geht es Gott sei Dank gut. Ab da fährt Pierre ohne den neumodischen Schnickschnack, was ihn auch wesentlich schneller macht.

Unser Wohnmobil steht auf dem Campingplatz. Der ist gut ausgestattet und hat recht ordentliche Duschen. Dort schrubben wir uns den Staub und die Schande runter und machen uns danach auf zur Pastaparty, die in einer beeindruckenden Kletterhalle stattfindet. Bei der Siegerehrung sehen wir auch Udo Bölts, der die TAC bei den Masters mitfährt, heute auf dem 3. Platz. Wir dagegen sind irgendwo unter ferner liefen (262) gelandet. Ich habe richtig schlechte Laune. Wenn das die nächsten Tage genau so wie heute bei der zweitleichtesten (!) Etappe läuft, komme ich nicht nach Riva.
Zurück auf dem Campingplatz sehen wir wie die anderen Ausrüstungshaie ihre Campingmöbel platzieren und den Grill anwerfen. Natürlich haben wir nichts davon dabei, noch mehr Fehler... Im Camper probier ich noch den Compex aus, die Beine fühlen sich danach aber nicht wesentlich besser an. Als hätte ich nicht schon genug gute Gründe für meine miese Stimmung, fängt es jetzt auch noch zu regnen an. Och nö, der Tag ist gelaufen, ich geh dann mal ins Bett.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2008)

was für geile fahrmaschinen habt ihr denn da am start 

das wohnmobil ist gemietet. ok. aber was ist mit den beiden bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (30. Juli 2008)

Vor der Transalp haben wir nochmal ordentlich aufgerüstet. Wenn wir schon nicht schnell sind, dann sehen wir wenigstens gut aus!


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juli 2008)

*@m.a.t*, was fürn GEILER Bericht  ... also ich lach nur über die Schreibweise  ... mehr davon 

Und RESPEKT und ANERKENNUNG Ihr Beiden, dass Ihr es durchgezogen habt  Vllt hatt Malle ja doch ein klitzekleinwenig geholfen 

Und ich glaub jetzt schon, dass die TAC, die Steigerung der JTT ist ...


----------



## Google (30. Juli 2008)

Hey hier gibts ja ein Bericht  Muß erst mal lesen....


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Vor der Transalp haben wir nochmal ordentlich aufgerüstet. Wenn wir schon nicht schnell sind, dann sehen wir wenigstens gut aus!



 bei dir versteh ich das ja noch. aber steffen hätte doch wirklich sein 7 kg starrbike nehmen können 

was die anfängerfehler angeht : im nächsten jahr bei der nächsten tac passiert euch das sicher nicht mehr 

deine version ist spitzenklasse geschrieben 
bin schon auf die fortsetzung und steffens sicht der ereignisse gespannt


----------



## m.a.t. (30. Juli 2008)

Danke Volker! Malle hat auf jeden Fall geholfen, keinen Rotz (High5=TAC-Sponsor=:kotz mehr zu essen. User Menü war eine ausgewogene Zusammenstellung der diversen kulinarischen Highlights von Powerbar. 
Ich seh übrigens oben in dem Bild gerade, dass da ein Abschleppzone-Schild ist, wie geil, das passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge. Genau so habe ich mich da gefühlt. Das unsere Blicke da in eine unterschiedliche Richtung zeigen, hat (noch) nix zu sagen 
Steffens Bericht wird wohl noch etwas dauern, da er ja PC mässig gerade etwas herausgefordert ist . Dafür kommen dann bei ihm die besseren Bilder. Das Warten lohnt sich also.


----------



## karsten13 (30. Juli 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> So erfahren wir von einem Südafrikaner, dass AWB dort der Name einer Nazi-Partei ist.





wissefux schrieb:


> was die anfängerfehler angeht : im nächsten jahr bei der nächsten tac passiert euch das sicher nicht mehr



nächstes Jahr fahren die beiden dann im AWB-Outfit hier mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (31. Juli 2008)

das ist schön, macht super spaß zu lesen! und es werden so viele erinnerungen wach aus dem letzten jahr, kann jede sekunde deines berichtes sooo gut nachvollziehen!

bin gespannt auf die fortsetzung!


----------



## Der Spanier (31. Juli 2008)

Sehr Cool!

Mein Gott, erste Etappe war hart! Und es war krass, nur eine Verpflegungstelle zu haben...kleinere Marathons haben durchschnitlich eine jede 25 Km...

Ich bin gespannt auf die folgenden Berichten!

Gruss

Rubén


----------



## homburger (31. Juli 2008)

Sehr geil Matthias. Glückwunsch auch nochmal von mir an die beiden Kaputten.
Lust bekommt man ja schon wenn man das liest. Angst aber auch...

Steffen, hau mal rein mit den Berichten!

Ach und: Hallo Ruben. Schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören.


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

schön, auch mal wieder was von dir zu lesen, sven 

wie geht es euch ? neuigkeiten ?


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Juli 2008)

Bin gerade auf der Arbeit. Da ich kein Lust habe, mir von meinem PC zu Hause auferlegen zu lassen, wann ich mich um ihn zu kümmern habe, lasse ich ihn erst mal in der Ecke Frust schieben und werde den Bericht nach Feierabend hier erledigen. Dauert aber.
Matthias legt mir die Messlatte für meinen Bericht ja leider sehr hoch, ich finds königlich!
Wir haben während der TAC auch ein paar Mal über Ruben gesprochen, wie es ihm wohl geht usw. Schön was von Dir zu hören!
Ansonsten, den Element-Rahmen habe ich mir im Frühjahr geholt, um für die TAC ein Fully zu haben, weil ich ja um Matthias Scalpelpläne wusste. Ich habs dann beim Gardamarathon ausprobiert und die Vorteile eines Fullies im alpinen Gelände gerade bergauf zu schätzen gelernt. Nur leider ist mir der Rahmen viel zu weich...


----------



## homburger (31. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie geht es euch ? neuigkeiten ?



Ich glaub die Vivi platzt bald!

Mir gefällt der Rahmen. Ich werd auch bald Fully fahren.


----------



## Der Spanier (31. Juli 2008)

ja ihr habt recht, seit lange habe ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet...

Hier unten geht es mir ganz gut. Wetter ist schön und kann wirklich viel biken. Schade das Snake-Stüntzi keine gute Werbung über die Bergen um Madrid gemacht hat...er hatte wirklich Pech mit dem Wetter!

Nach der Abschaffung von AWB-Forum hatte ich viel zu tun hier (Schei** Arb***) und wenig Zeit über mich zu schreiben. Da ich wegen Lebenspartnerwechsel Deutschland nicht oft besuche, fand ich es ein bisschen komisch hier in "allgemeinem" Forum zu schreiben

Aber....seit ich die Steffens Mail über TAC bekommen habe, fang ich an ein bisschen Taunus bzw. Deutschland Sehnsucht zu haben! Bald werde ich die Taunuskarte an der Wand im Wohnzimmer hängen!

Schöne Grüsse an alle

Rubén


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

bei der hitze ist schaffen ungesund 

schreibt lieber berichte


----------



## Claudy (31. Juli 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ....Nur leider ist mir der Rahmen viel zu weich...



Also; ich würd ihn nehmen ..........(hätte auch den passenden Helm zum Rad). Glückwunsch an die Finisher! Bin gespannt auf eure weiteren Berichte .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. August 2008)

So ein Elend! Ich habe gestern, da mein Heim-PC defekt ist, noch satte 4 Stunden nach Feierabend auf der A***** rumgesessen und den Anfang meines Berichts verfasst.
Nun sehe ich, dass -aus welchen Gründen auch immer- der Server das mal schön ins Jenseits geschickt hat. Dementsprechend ist meine Laune, es dauert also noch ein bisschen länger, bis mein Bericht fertig kommt. Erstmal meinen Rechner reparieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (1. August 2008)

Oh shit. Ich dachte du hast den Kram als PDF?

Dann muss ich die Lücke mit der nächsten Etappe füllen. Kommt gleich. Ist aber nicht lustig.


----------



## m.a.t. (1. August 2008)

2.Etappe Imst-Ischgl 20.7.2008
Untertitel: Das Drama nimmt seinen Lauf

Nachdem die gestrige einfache Auftaktetappe vom Streckenchef Uli Stanciu zum Einfahren gedacht war, geht es heute richtig zur Sache: 3 Berge, der erste mit 1300hm am Stück, zum Schluss 20km wellig bergauf, davon fast 10km auf Trails = insgesamt knapp über 3000hm. Zum Glück ist der Asphaltanteil bei 60%.
Wir stehen gegen 7 auf und machen uns nach einem entspannten Frühstück fertig. Die Nacht hat es übrigens fast permanent durchgeregnet. Die Temperaturen lassen auch nicht vermuten, dass wir uns im Hochsommer befinden. Es ist kalt, nass und kein Wetter bei dem ich normalerweise an Biken denken würde. Wir greifen zur Winterausrüstung.  Steffen hat Winterschuhe dabei, ich Neopren-Überschuhe, sonst ziehen wir uns alles an, was warm und trocken hält. So können wir endlich auch die Vaude-Regenhosen von unseren Panikeinkäufen einsetzen. Bei der Regenjacke entscheide ich mich aufgrund der schlechten Wetteraussichten gegen die leichte Assos und für meine Fox-Plastikjacke, da kommt von außen nix durch. Als wir so in unserer Survivalausstattung zum Start trotten, es hat übrigens überraschend genau in dem Moment mit Regnen aufgehört, stellen wir fest, dass wir etwas overdressed sind. Da stehen doch tatsächlich auch in Startblock D Leute in kurz-kurz und haben sonst nix weiter dabei. Naja, ich schwitz lieber als nass zu werden. Kurz vor dem Start ziehe ich noch die Regenjacke aus, auf dem ersten Anstieg wird es mir sonst zu warm werden.
Pünktlich 9 Uhr geht's los. Zuerst rollt das Feld 5km eben bis zum Anstieg. Eine geschlossene Bahnschranke sorgt für einen kleinen Stau. Sonst gibt es außer den Deppen, die ihre Platten flicken, keine weiteren besonderen Vorkommnisse. Den Kommentar dazu überlasse ich Steffen, der regt sich dabei immer so schön auf.
Der erste Anstieg ist lang, relativ gleichmäßig steil mit ca. 10-15% und schottrig, nur die ersten 4 km sind asphaltiert. Die Serpentinen über uns können wir ganz gut einsehen. Dort fliegt gerade die Spitzengruppe auseinander. 10 Minuten später sind wir auch an der Stelle, allerdings auf dem kleinen Blatt und nicht mal halb so schnell. Das hintere Feld sortiert sich so langsam. Wir treffen die Radkappen wieder, dann sind da noch die Frankfurter von Stefans Bikeschmiede und 2 vom Rocky Mountain Team. Lakesbikes.com hat ein Team gestellt, was in etwa in unserer Reichweite liegt und uns in den nächsten Tagen noch oft vor der Nase rumfahren wird.
Der Anstieg zieht sich wie Kaugummi. Auf Asphalt geht's noch, da ist die Straße auch breit genug. Weiter oben wird es aber enger. Überholen ist schwierig und hinterherfahren extrem nervenaufreibend aufgrund der Fahr- und Schaltkünste einiger Teilnehmer. Mir geht dieses Rumgegurke und die Stehversuche extrem auf die Nerven, ich traue mich aber nach der gestrigen Etappe nicht, schneller zu fahren. Meine Beine fühlen sich nicht wirklich gut an und ich habe Angst, mir wieder einen Krampf einzufangen. Im oberen Teil wechselt der Untergrund zu halbwegs vernünftig fahrbarem Schotter. Wir kommen gut voran und überholen ne Menge andere Teams. Unser Vortrieb wird nur von einer notwendigen Pinkelpause unterbrochen.
Wir sind jetzt bereits 90min unterwegs und der Anstieg nimmt kein Ende. Zum Glück weiß ich nichts über die aktuelle Streckenlage, weil ich nicht auf meinen Polar sehe und Steffens Infos ignoriere. Der hat sich das Profil auf den Lenker geklebt, was sehr praktisch ist, aber oft einfach zu viel noch kommendes Leid offenbart. Das muss ich nicht dauernd vor der Nase haben!
Weiter oben höre ich ein Gespräch zwischen 2 Bikern mit, wo mir der eine extrem bekannt vorkommt. Wer ist denn das nur? Später stellt sich heraus, dass es Peter Schlickenrieder ist, Olympiazweiter im Langlauf. Er betreut hier mehrere Teams, die über ein Preisausschreiben der Bild am Sonntag (!!!) ihren Startplatz erhalten haben. Er selbst ist gut drauf und hat sich mit Edding 'Coach' auf die Startnummer gekrakelt. Die Frage, was MtBiker und Bild am Sonntag gemeinsam haben und wie jemand so indirekt zugeben kann, dieses Wurstblatt zu lesen, lenkt meinen Kopf die nächsten 200hm von den Schmerzen in den Beinen ab. Danke! Jedenfalls wurden die 2 Teams vom Schlickenrieder schnell mal in 80 Tagen für die Transalp fit gemacht, so a la 'in 42 Tagen zum Marathon'.  Solche Nummern sind mMn eine Superschwachsinnsidee und bringen den Ausdauersport nur noch mehr in Verruf - ich wünsche beiden Teams die Krätze an die Beine! Immerhin kommt ein einziges Mädel aus den 3 Teams (Herren, Mixed, Damen) durch, wie wir am Tag nach der TAC im Camperlager von ihr erfahren. Respekt! Die Herren haben übrigens gekniffen und die Damen sind aus dem Limit geflogen. 
Der Nebel wird dichter, die Aussicht oben können wir uns abschminken. Langsam kann dieses Drecksding von Anstieg auch mal aufhören, auch wenn es hier oben eher angenehm zu fahrende 10% hat. Mir geht's mittlerweile den Umständen entsprechend eher gut. Steffen dagegen markiert den sterbenden Schwan, ihn behindert immer noch seine nicht ganz auskurierte Erkältung. Relativ plötzlich sehen wir dann endlich schemenhaft eine Menschentraube, die aus der Nebelwand wie in einem schlechten Horrorstreifen erscheint. Wir sind oben! Noch schnell umziehen, trinken und noch einen Powerbar nachlegen. Für die 1300hm haben wir ca. 2h benötigt, das ist ein guter Richtwert für die weiteren Etappen, weil da lauern noch mehr von diesen ätzend langen Dingern. Bisher hab ich 2 Powerbar Gels vernichtet, das war ausreichend.
Die Abfahrt führt zuerst kurz über einen feuchten Wiesenweg und dann auf Schotter zügig bergab. Es lässt sich gut fahren, auch wenn es oben teilweise noch etwas matschig ist. Aus unseren Fehlern von gestern haben wir etwas gelernt und füllen unsere Trinkflaschen auf der Abfahrt aus einem der zahlreichen Wildbäche wieder auf.
Die weitere Streckenführung bis zur Pillerhöhe ist zum Glück unspektakulär auf Asphalt und nicht zu steil bergauf. Dazwischen kommt die 1. Verpflegung, diesmal rechtzeitig an der angekündigten Stelle - super. Nach der Pillerhöhe zweigt der Weg vom Asphalt ab und führt auf einem Doubletrack bergab. Fahrtechnisch nichts anspruchsvoll aber aufgrund der Nässe etwas rutschig. Beim Überholen von Steffen räum ich ihn fast ab  sorry! Nach einem weiteren Asphaltstück bergab biegt die Route hinter Fliess trailig auf einen Höhenweg weit über der Talsohle ab. Dabei können wir immer wieder fantastische Ausblicke genießen, so muss Biken sein. Die Landschaft erinnert mit ihren stark bewaldeten Hängen etwas an den Schwarzwald und erscheint mal nicht ganz so alpin. Der Weg läuft in einem stetigen leichten auf und ab immer an der Hangkante entlang. So cruisen wir schön in der Mittagssonne, die sich mittlerweile auch mal wieder zeigt. Nach Landeck runter wird der Trail etwas steiler und wurzeliger. Aufgrund des aufgeweichten Bodens und der rutschigen Wurzeln müssen wir an ein paar Stellen schieben, das sind aber nur ein paar Meter und die tun dem Spaß keine Abbruch.
In Landeck ist leider Schluss mit lustig. Nachdem wir einen reißenden Gebirgsbach über eine idyllische Brücke überquert haben, geht es gleich mitten in die Fresse mit einer unschön steilen Asphaltrampe. Zum Glück ist das Drecksding nur kurz. Danach geht es nicht wirklich steil und auch auf Asphalt, aber lange und zähe 600hm bergauf zur zweiten Verpflegung. Das macht mir jetzt keinen Spaß mehr und ich merke auch, dass ich nach über 2000hm nicht mehr 100% frisch bin. Dafür geht es Steffen jetzt wieder besser als am ersten Anstieg - er beweist aber genug Taktgefühl und lässt mich in meinem Elend allein. Die Sonne kommt ausgerechnet jetzt wieder raus und brennt mit sommerlicher Gewalt auf unsere Köpfe. Danach hat es heute früh wirklich nicht ausgesehen, weshalb ich natürlich wieder keine Sonnencreme drauf habe. Damit finalisiere ich den Sonnenbrand auf meiner Nase endgültig. Die sich lösende Haut und der Schorf auf meinem Riechorgan gibt dann in den nächsten Tagen einen hübschen Anblick, lecker. Meine Wasservorräte neigen sich wieder dem Ende entgegen und mein Kopf ist mittlerweile auch auf Standby. Als ich rechts unter mir in einem Dorf einen Brunnen erspähe, verlasse ich die offizielle Streckenführung für einen Boxenstopp. Hinter mir schreit sich Steffen die Lunge aus dem Leib, weil er denkt, dass ich mich verfahre, aber ich hab gerade andere Probleme. Das Ganze ist natürlich eine Schwachsinnsaktion, weil 1. das Wasser extrem langsam (2min/Flasche) aus dem Brunnen läuft und weil 2. die nächste Verpflegung nur noch max. 100hm entfernt ist. Das wäre auch noch gegangen.
Nach der Verpflegung geht es für ein paar Kilometer oben am Hang leicht kupiert entlang, bis die Route auf einen Trail einschwenkt und sich wieder abwärts neigt. Leider sind die Steilstellen des Trails durch den Regenfall letzte Nacht aufgeweicht und gefährlich. Wir fluchen über die schwachsinnige Streckenführung  und schieben recht viel, bis wir wieder auf eine Straße gelangen, die uns endgültig runter ins Tal nach See bringt. Von da sind es laut Streckenprofil noch fast 20km und 500 wellige und trailige hm bis ins Ziel nach Ischgl.
Das verspricht einen spaßigen Abschluss der Etappe. Genau so ist es auch, zwar anstrengend, aber uns liegen die kurzen Wellen und Rampen einfach mehr als stundenlanges stupides Bergauf kriechen. Gleich beim Einstieg in den ersten Trail offenbaren sich aber bei uns im Team noch kleine Abstimmungsschwierigkeiten. Über unser ausgeklügeltes Codesystem vereinbare ich mit Steffen einen 529er(=Pinkelpause). Ich fahre ein paar Meter hinter ihm, auf einmal ist er aber verschwunden. Steffen kann nicht unter Beobachtung, also hat er sich hinter irgendeinem Busch versteckt, was ich nicht mitbekomme und vollkommen unschuldig vorbeifahre. Vorsicht liebe Leser: Steffen wird euch in seinem Bericht dazu einen vollkommen anderen Hergang der Dinge schildern. Die ungeschönte Wahrheit erfahrt ihr aber _nur_ hier bei mir (TM)!  Da Steffen natürlich seinen Fehler nicht einsieht, könnt ihr euch vorstellen, was ich mir bei meinem Stopp dann anhören muss. 
Wir reißen uns aber zusammen und rollen das Feld weiter gemeinsam auf. Der Untergrund kommt uns entgegen, die Trails sind gerade bergauf etwas rutschig mit Wurzeln und groben Steinen - AWB Terrain. Hier müssen doch schon einige die Waffen strecken und schieben. Wir sind hier in unserem Element und keulen die fiesen Dinger hoch. Da die Schieber (wie auf jedem anderen Marathon auch) natürlich nicht die Stecke für Helden wie uns freiräumen, müssen wir lautstark und durchaus genervt erst mal für Streckenräumung und klare Verhältnisse sorgen: Fresst unsere Shorts! 
So nähern wir uns zügig Ischgl, wobei uns leider die Nachmittagssonne im Stich lässt. Ist es die letzte halbe Stunde bisher nur kalt und bewölkt gewesen, fängt es jetzt immer mal wieder kurz mit Nieseln an. Entfernt grollt der Donner in den Bergen. Wir sehen mal besser schnell zu, dass wir ins Ziel kommen! Das ist dann nach ein paar Asphaltkilometern auch in Sicht und ausnahmsweise müssen wir die letzten paar 100m diesmal auch nicht bergauf keulen - Herr Stanciu, da geht noch was. Pierre steht schon in der Warteschlange für den Bikewash und begrüßt uns mit einem herzlichen '**** you'. Er hat Oberwasser, nachdem heute bei ihm ohne den technischen Schnickschnack alles wie geplant gelaufen ist. Es sei ihm gegönnt.





Wir kommen nach 7:06 halbwegs anständig rein, das lief doch im Gegensatz zu gestern ganz gut heute. Im Ziel irren wir 5 Minuten etwas planlos umher bis wir die Zielverpflegung erspähen. Wir schnappen uns jeder ein Würstchen und Brot und wollen uns gerade diesem paradiesischem Schmaus hingeben, als der Himmel alle Pforten öffnet und uns einen verspäteten Empfang bereiten will. Innerhalb von Sekunden schlägt das Wetter von schlecht auf katastrophal (7!! Grad, 50kmh Wind, Hagel) um.  Wir kauern uns mit den anderen im Verpflegungszelt zusammen, jetzt bloß nicht da raus. Wir entkommen dem Strafgericht des Wettergottes und überleben, aber nur knapp. Alle die jetzt noch auf der Strecke sind und das sind nicht wenige, leiden ganz fürchterlich. Die Rocky z.B. sind ja in kurz unterwegs und erwischen das Unwetter voll, im Ziel sehen sie auch genau so kacke aus. Die Schlange beim Bikewash hat es auch weggespült. Wir checken trotzdem erst mal im Wohnmobil ein und erfahren von meinem Bruder, dass er sich auf einer Klettertour den Arm ausgerenkt hat. Der ist zwar wieder drin, aber tut weh. Mitleid kann er von uns nicht erwarten, Strafe muss sein. Sonst machen wir uns darüber noch keine weiteren Gedanken und suchen nach einer Dusche die Pastaparty auf. Dort merke ich gleich, warum ich Österreich nicht mag. Der Touri-Beauftragte von Ischgl ist ein Zuhälter wie er im Buche steht: Pferdeschwanz, glitschige Figur und Klamotten und ganz schmierige Werbephrasen :kotz:. Wir lassen ihn quatschen und genießen die Pasta mit einem Glas Erdinger (alkfrei), das haben wir uns heute wirklich verdient. Wir bleiben heute auch mal länger da und schauen uns auch die Streckenpräsentation für die nächste Etappe nach Scoul an, sehr aufschlussreich, dass sollten wir öfter tun. Uli kündigt für den nächsten Tag aufgrund des schlechten Wetters einen Notfallplan an, sollte auf dem Idjoch (27xxm) über Nacht Schnee fallen. Dann gibt es eine verkürzte Etappe, was uns jetzt erst mal egal ist.

Zurück im Camper eröffnet mir mein Bruder, dass er seinen rechten Arm nicht mehr bewegen kann, da ist irgendwas kaputt. Blöderweise ist das der Schaltarm, so kann er nicht fahren.

*Jetzt sitzen wir richtig in der Schei$$e!*

Ich versuche für meinen Bruder ein Krankenhaus zu finden, weil da muss jetzt mal ein Fachmann nachsehen. Natürlich hat so ein Ski-Touri-Ort kein eigenes Krankenhaus, was ich einfach unglaublich finde . Nach etwas umherirren, es geht auf 22:00 zu, rufen wir den Rennarzt der TAC zu uns. Die sind recht flott da und schauen sich die Sache mal an, können aber selbst nix machen. Ihr Rat: ab ins Krankenhaus nach See und röntgen lassen, um zu sehen, ob etwas am Knorpel oder Knochen abgesplittert ist. Also bestellen wir einen Krankenwagen und ab geht's. Es regnet übrigens seit 2 Stunden wieder in Strömen. Ich bete mittlerweile darum, dass morgen das Idjoch ausfällt, weil dann gewinnen wir morgen Zeit für unser Wohnmobilproblem. Eine Bemerkung vom Rennarzt in der Hinsicht beruhigt mich. Im Krankenwagen wird mir übrigens schlecht, weil ich hinten sitze. Unangenehme Erinnerungen an Mallorca werden wach, bloß bitte nicht jetzt nochmal sowas. Im Krankenhaus stellt sich raus, das am Arm von meinem Bruder sonst nix kaputt ist. Falls das ein Problem darstellen sollte, kann ich da aber gerne nachhelfen . Er bekommt einen Stützverband und die Auflage, den Arm 10 Tage ruhig zu halten. Der Ausfall des dämlichsten und schlechtesten Betreuers der Transalp 2008 (?) ist damit allerdings besiegelt.  Dankenswerterweise bringt uns der Krankenwagen auch wieder zurück nach Ischgl, ich sitze diesmal vorne. Es regnet weiter sehr ergiebig und ausdauernd. Gegen 0:30 sind wir wieder am Camper und briefen Steffen kurz. Er hat bzgl. Mitfahrer bei der Race-Orga nichts erreicht, die sind alle bereits in der Koje. Das machen wir jetzt auch, weil wir morgen früh (6:00) raus müssen um das Fahrerproblem zu lösen. Bloß gut, dass wir nach der kurzen Nachtruhe morgen nicht aufs Idjoch müssen.

_Denken wir._


Das ist der absolute Tiefpunkt. Biken war heute erstaunlicherweise nicht das Problem, dafür haben wir jetzt viel größere Sorgen. Wer hätte das gedacht. Morgen kann alles nur besser werden.

_Hoffen wir._


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2008)

wow, ich bin durch mit lesen 

was geht dein bruder auch klettern  gibts denn nicht genug zu tun für einen betreuer während ihr euch die seele aus dem leib fahrt 

das schöne an deinen berichten ist, dass ich mich beim lesen so fühle, als wäre ich hautnah dabei


----------



## Stump1967 (1. August 2008)

Ich muß auch erstmal sagen der Bericht ist erstklassig.

Aber ich war schon etwas enttäuscht das ich heute morgen nichts zum lesen hatte.....

Der Bericht hat aber alles wieder raus gerissen.

Sehr Hautnah beschrieben. Bin gespannt auf die restlichen Etappen.

Ihr seit Helden......


----------



## m.a.t. (1. August 2008)

@Steffen, auf der 2. Etappe gab es übrigens am Anfang auch eine prominete Montageschlampe. An der geschlossenen Bahnschranke auf den ersten km hatte die Pia Sundstedt einen Platten. Das kommt also in den besten Familien vor.


----------



## Google (1. August 2008)

Was ist eigentlich länger? Die Etappe oder Dein Text?  Weiter so, gerne auch noch mehr 

Mensch Matthias, das war ja fast so hart wie dieses Jahr  Malle


----------



## blackbike__ (1. August 2008)

los, haut rein in die tasten jungs, ich will mehr davon, das ist ja so geil!
sagte ich schon, dass wir 'ne echt super betreuerin dabei hatten?


----------



## laufand (1. August 2008)

Ja, ja, mehr, mir läuft es eiskalt den Rücken runter!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2008)

... wieder Sorry für die Smilies, aber das liest sich einfach köstlich  Und Steffen hatt jetzt im Geschäft auch keinen funktionierenden PC mehr nach dem Dr.Faust mit selbiger sicher reingeschlagen hatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (2. August 2008)

Ich bin gespannt, wie ihr das Problem gelöst habt!

Weiter so mit schreiben! Die Berichten sind geil!


----------



## Lupo (2. August 2008)

habs jetzt endlich auch mal gelesen. wirklich sehr lebendig geschrieben, ma sehn was steffen dazu sagt


----------



## Lupo (4. August 2008)

hiho, wie siehts eigentlich am nächsten mittwoch mit ner tour aus
die trails sind frisch abgespült und das wetter soll ja wieder ganz gut werden
wer ist dabei?


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> hiho, wie siehts eigentlich am nächsten mittwoch mit ner tour aus
> die trails sind frisch abgespült und das wetter soll ja wieder ganz gut werden
> wer ist dabei?



erst mal glückwunsch an mecki für einen weiteren podest-platz beim keiler 

mittwoch : würde gerne, kann aber sein, dass ich noch handwerkerbesuch bekomme. von daher kann ich mich wahrscheinlich erst am mittwoch entscheiden ...

@tac´ler : ich brauche neuen lesestoff


----------



## Everstyle (4. August 2008)

Nun, der zweite Bericht des Autors knüpft meisterlich an den ersten an und eröffnet dem Leser gleich von Beginn an die Möglichkeit tief in die Abgründe des Menschlichen Daseins hineinzuschauen (warm oder kalt). Die Wortwahl lässt auf einen ausgeprägten Wortschatz schließen (Rumgegurke, gekrakelt), die Ausdrucksweise ist ideenreich und beides zusammen fördert ausgesprochen gut das Vorstellungsvermögen des Lesers. Die abgehackten Sätze zeugen von Dynamik und lassen das virtuelle "Lesetempometer" beschleunigen. Es fehlt tatsächlich nur noch das Streckenprofil von Stefan und der Leser fährt mit. 

Dem Autor bleibt sogar noch die Zeit für eine ausgeprägte Gesellschaftskritik (Bild=Wurstblatt) und macht seine Einstellung zum Ausdauersport mehr als deutlich (Recht so; Anm. d. Red.). Spannungen und Differenzen werden mit Bravour und ohne jemanden wirklich zu verletzen selbstkritisch dargestellt ("TM"-Bericht). Das Tempo der Erzählung wird beibehalten und mit dem "AWB-Terrain" gelingt dem Autor eine raffinierte Verknüpfung zur Heimat, die sicherlich mehr als einen Fan hier zu Hause gebracht hat. Die Dramatik erreicht ihren Höhepunkt im Ziel, als in Ungnade gefallene Biker vom Regengott für ihre mangelnde Kondition, abgestraft werden. Na da ist zumindest hier der Regengott den Helden der Erzählung wohl besonnen. 

Und weil es bis dahin so spannend und abwechslungsreich gewesen ist, wird dem Leser zum Schluss noch ein Cliffhanger par Excellence! auf dem Teller serviert (auch wenn er den Ausgang bereits jetzt schon vermuten kann).

Und das bedeutet Ende der Geschichte, vorerst (hoffe ich).

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. bitte mehr Angaben über die Rückansicht der weiblichen Teams beim hochstrampeln  und was hat eigentlich Dr. Frust für Socken an


----------



## Everstyle (4. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> hiho, wie siehts eigentlich am nächsten mittwoch mit ner tour aus
> die trails sind frisch abgespült und das wetter soll ja wieder ganz gut werden
> wer ist dabei?



Bike und A**** wieder fit. Ich werde dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (4. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> erst mal glückwunsch an mecki für einen weiteren podest-platz beim keiler


 
danke, danke, war auch wirklich hart erkämpft, hab mich völligst blöd in der letzten abfahrt über den lenker geschmissen und mit dem schultereckgelenk gebremst, fühlt sich nicht wirklich lustig an: also ihr tac-recken, jetzt kommt endlich mal in die pötte, krank sein ist so langweilig, ich will jetzt lesenachschub von euch, um hier wenigstens ein bisschen spaß zu haben, los, an die tasten!


----------



## m.a.t. (4. August 2008)

Glückwunsch zum Erolg beim Keiler und gute Besserung, Mecki! Ich selbst konnte mich nicht aufraffen, wieder so früh aufzustehen.
Seit Riva bin ich übrigens noch keinen Meter Rad gefahren! Den Mittwochs-Termin versuche ich mir mal freizukämpfen.

Sorry, mein Bericht zur 3. Etappe ist noch in der Mache, ich bemühe mich das Machwerk in der Mittagspause fertigzustellen. @Everystyle: Danke für die sehr schöne Literatur-Kritik.

ciao, matthias


----------



## m.a.t. (4. August 2008)

3. Etappe Ischgl - Scuol 21.07.2008 
Untertitel: Sind wir schon daaaa ?!

Der Wecker klingelt heute sehr unangenehm schon um 6, das haben wir nun wirklich nicht verdient. Im Fahrerlager tut sich noch nicht soviel, also gehen wir erst mal Richtung Race-Office. Da ist auch noch keiner da, also schlagen wir etwas Zeit bei einem Bäcker mit Kaffee und Kuchen tot. Gegen 7 ist auch das Race-Office dann endlich besetzt. Leider haben die für uns nur schlechte Nachrichten und davon dann gleich zwei: Keiner aus der Orga ist abkömmlich und kann uns als Fahrer aushelfen. Und wir müssen heute doch über das Idjoch drüber, obwohl es die ganze Nacht durchgeregnet hat. Ohoh: Das wird heute also richtig anstrengend.
Um unser Fahrerproblem zu lösen, klappern wir dann die Servicestände von Rocky Mountain, Scott usw. ab. Da ist aber alles straff durchorganisiert, so dass die keinen Fahrer entbehren können oder wollen. Als letzten Ausweg betteln wir im Camperlager andere Wohnmobilbesatzungen an. Weitere möglichen 'Alternativen' sind: Umstieg ins Transalp-Camp bzw. Abholen des Wohnmobils nach jeder Etappe mit dem Taxi. Zum Glück treibt Steffen auf die letzte Minute (8:05) dann Florian auf, einen unheimlich netten Sauerländer, der uns unkompliziert als Fahrer aus der Patsche hilft. Hier nochmal ein RIESEN-Dankeschön von mir! Uff, da haben wir also kurz vor knapp gerade nochmal die Kurve bekommen! Jetzt können wir uns dann langsam mal wieder auf das Radfahren konzentrieren, dafür sind wir ja schließlich hier.  In der Aufregung habe ich bisher vergessen zu erwähnen, dass wir wettertechnisch immer noch nicht im Sommer angelangt sind. Die Winterausrüstung muss noch eine Etappe durchstehen. Wir machen uns fertig und genießen den leichten Nieselregen. Als wir zur Startaufstellung kommen, bietet sich uns ein Anblick des puren Elends. Die Bikes liegen auf der Straße, die Helden in Sommerausrüstung haben sich dagegen links und rechts neben der Strecke eng zusammengekauert untergestellt, um wenigstens noch ein paar Minuten trocken zu bleiben. Uns stört das Wetter dank optimaler Einstellung und Kleidungswahl eher weniger, außerdem sind wir einfach nur erleichtert, dass die TAC für uns weitergehen kann.
Nach dem Startschuss geht es zum Glück nur kurz durch die Fußgängerzone von Ischgl, ich will aus diesem Nest, dass uns nur Elend gebracht hat, so schnell wie möglich raus! Es dauert auch nicht lange, dann neigt sich die Straße wieder direkt in den Himmel, 1400hm am Stück zwischen 10 und 15% steil. Zum Glück wird auf der ursprünglich geplanten Schotterstrecke gebaut, so dass wir die ersten 1000hm alle auf Asphalt fahren können. Übrigens hat es wie schon gestern erstaunlicherweise wieder genau mit dem Startschuss aufgehört zu regnen. Der Wettergott hat also doch Mitleid mit uns. Aufgrund der Steigung wird es auch ganz schnell warm, wir sind dann auch nicht die einzigen die für einen Kleidungswechsel kurz stoppen. Die Straße selbst fährt sich unangenehm, da die Steigung gleichmäßig ist und wenig Luft für Trinken und die notwendige Nahrungsaufnahme übrig lässt. Außerdem ist es gerade die erste Stunde doch noch recht eng im Feld, das erfordert Konzentration. Das wäre kein großes Problem, wenn nicht ein paar dämliche Ösis mit ihren fetten Baumaschinen (!) von hinten durch das Feld nach vorne durchfahren müssten. Vollkommen balla balla, dieses Volk! Zum Glück passiert nichts, die Typen hätten den Zorn der Biker sicher nicht überlebt.
Auf halber Höhe des Anstiegs kommen uns die ersten Biker entgegen. Heute sind es die 3. der Herren Gesamtwertung, die der Zermürbungstaktik des AWB Racing Teams erliegen.  Das funktioniert ja besser als erwartet.  Offiziell begründen sie ihre Schlappe natürlich mit Fieber, klaro.
Der Aufstieg verläuft sonst ereignislos, die Strapazen halten sich noch in Grenzen. Ich merke nur, dass ich aufgrund der kurzen Nachtruhe sehr müde bin. Dummerweise habe ich natürlich heute früh vergessen, eine Koffein-Tablette einzuwerfen. Genau für so einen Fall wie heute schleppe ich doch eigentlich das Dope mit, argh?! Egal, es geht auch so einigermaßen, wir kämpfen uns ganz ordentlich durchs Feld und fahren wieder so im Bereich wie gestern. Ab der Idalm hört der Asphalt auf und wir müssen uns auf eigentlich recht glattem, aber durch die dauernden Regenfälle durchweichtem Schotter bergauf quälen. Das Rumgewühle kostet nochmal extra Körner. Hinter der Idalm sehen wir auch das Joch, uiuiui das ist aber schon nochmal ne ganze Ecke weiter oben. Zwischendrin geht es aber den Hang querend ein paar 100m eben dahin, wo wir kurz durchschnaufen können. Die Baumgrenze haben wir hier auf 2500m schon lange hinter uns gelassen und befinden uns in einer trostlos grauen Mondlandschaft. Dazu passen auch die vereinzelten Schneereste, die zum Joch hin zunehmen. Gegenüber den Profis, die hier vor über einer Stunde schon vorbei sind, haben wir aber deutlich bessere Verhältnisse. Bei denen lag oben auf dem Joch sogar ein klein wenig Schnee.
Langsam bekomme ich richtig gute Laune, keine Ahnung warum, vielleicht ist es die Höhenluft. Vor mir schlängelt sich die Bikerkarawane die letzten 200hm hoch. Die ersten Steilstücke schiebe ich noch, aber das ist einfach unwürdig. Außerdem hasse ich laufen. Also werf ich mich wieder in den Sattel und leg den Rest des Wegs hoch zu Ross zurück. Einfacher geschrieben als getan, das wird hier nochmal richtig steil mit fast 20%. Der Untergrund ist auch lose. Aber das merke ich eigentlich jetzt gar nicht mehr, mein Kopf hat auf ein Euphorieprogramm umgeschaltet. Zwischen meinen Ohren ballert Seek and Destroy . Mir schießt noch mein Lieblingsspruch aus den Simpsons durch den Kopf: Macht's gut ihr Idioten. Und ab geht die Post an den schiebenden Leichen vorbei. Ich bin aus Gründen, die ich mir selbst nicht erklären kann, wahrscheinlich gerade der einzige, der bei der Nummer hier Spaß hat. Nicht dass ich viel schneller bin als die Schieber, mir bleibt dafür meine Bikerwürde und mein Stolz.  
Oben mit max. Puls angekommen feier ich mich erst mal jubelnd selbst. Statt tosendem Applaus ernte ich aber nur verständnislose leere Blicke, keiner versteht mich. Während ich kurz auf Steffen warte, schiebe ich mir schnell einen Powerbar rein und betrachte die Szene. Langsam kommt hier oben etwas die Sonne durch und löst die Nebelschwaden auf. Gen Ischgl sieht es immer noch etwas trüb aus, auf der anderen Seite ist es sonniger und die Almen auch grüner. Da kommt auch schon mein Teampartner, mit meiner Aktion eben habe ich mir da aber wohl keine Freunde gemacht. Während wir uns abfahrtfertig machen, treffen wir auf das Sauerländer Damen-Team 'Nissan Chicks-Deluxe', mit dem Florian, unser neuer Fahrer, unterwegs ist. Monika und Britta sind gut drauf und etwa gleich schnell wie wir. Wir quatschen noch kurz und stürzen uns dann in die Abfahrt.  Runter geht's high speed auf recht gut fahrbaren Schotterpisten durch eine wunderbare Almlandschaft, einfach traumhaft. 
In den Kehren lasse ich es etwas vorsichtiger angehen, trotzdem will der Racing Ralph auf dem Hinterrad schneller ins Ziel und überholt mich. Fortan eier ich die Kurven etwas unsicher runter. Steffen kommt besser runter, er hat extra noch das Hinterrad getauscht und hat so mit dem Nobby Nic mehr Grip. Weiter unten im Tal ist schönstes warmes sonniges Wetter. Der weitere Weg zur 1. Verpflegung unterhalb der Kobleralm führt uns für die nächsten Kilometer fast eben auf einem angenehm zu fahrenden Höhenweg entlang. Eigentlich könnte man jetzt etwas die Seele baumeln lassen, aber wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß hier. Irgendwann ist auch diese schöne Passage vorbei und es geht wieder auf die Straße. Kette rechts ist jetzt angesagt, wir ballern ins Tal. Für einen Moment verlasse ich mich dabei zu sehr auf die vor mir Fahrenden und kümmer mich nicht weiter um die Orientierung, es läuft gerade so schön. Als die Strecke dann in einen Tunnel einbiegt, macht mich dass dann schon etwas nachdenklich: Wissen die vor mir, wo es lang geht? Ich will den Berg ungern wieder hochkeulen müssen. Zum Glück fahren wir richtig, aber so eine Unaufmerksamkeit passiert mir nicht nochmal. Es haben sich schon genug Leute hier bei der Transalp trotz vorbildlicher Ausschilderung verfahren, also aufgepasst. 

Vor der 1. Verpflegung neigt sich der Asphalt wieder nach oben, wenn auch eher gemächlich. So viele Höhenmeter haben wir heute auch nicht mehr, das Idjoch waren schon 1400hm und insgesamt sind es auf dieser Etappe 'nur' knappe 2500. Kurze Zeit später sind wir an der Kobleralm und schlagen uns die Mägen voll. Dahinter geht es für weitere 300hm auf Schotter gut zu fahrend bergauf. Da sind vor uns die 2 Biker mit den Frammersbach-Trikots, die schnappen wir uns jetzt! Unter der Annahme, dass es ja der letzte Berg heute ist, gebe ich nochmal etwas Gas und mache die Pace, wofür ich mir sofort von Steffen einen dummen Kommentar einfange: "Machst du jetzt hier den Ossi-Frischknecht?!". Er hat ja Recht, bis ins Ziel ist es noch ein gutes Stück, bloß nicht überziehen. Egal, wir sind jetzt eh oben und sofort geht es rasant auf Schotter wieder bergab. Irgendwie fühlt sich mein Rad aber hier komisch an und der Flaschenhalter wackelt auch wie verrückt. Ich fahr kurz langsamer um das mal genauer zu checken, aber der Halter ist diesmal fest. Irgendwas stimmt hier überhaupt nicht. Richtig, aber da ist nix am Bike kaputt, sondern meine Birne wohl zu heiß geworden  - ich hab immer noch den Lockout in der Gabel drin. Super, das merk ich jetzt nach der halben Abfahrt. Wenigstens fällt mir mein Missgeschick noch auf, bevor wir in den abschließenden Trail der Abfahrt einbiegen, dort wäre das richtig unangenehm gewesen.
Auf diesem Trailkilometer offenbaren sich mal wieder alle Formen der Selbstüberschätzung und Dummheit. Die ersten paar Meter sind steil, nass und wurzelig. Statt da mal für 10 Sekunden zu schieben, riskieren hier wieder einige Helden der Landstraße alles, direkt hinter uns hören wir es scheppern und werden Zeuge eines filmreifen Abflugs. Zum Glück passiert nix schlimmes. Nach der kurzen Steil-Passage wird der Trail fahrbar, wenn auch durch die Nässe technisch anspruchsvoll. Wir rutschen irgendwie runter, meine Methode findet sicher auch nie Einzug in einen Fahrtechnikkurs: Hinterradbremse durchziehen für etwas Verzögerung und wenn es zu schnell wird, die schlingernde Fuhre auf den trockenen Abschnitten vorne runterbremsen. So komme ich halbwegs anständig und mit viel Spaß durch. 2km später sind wir nach einem schönen Wiesenweg wieder auf der Straße.

Von hier aus sind es noch ätzende 30km bis Scuol, erst Straße, dann auf Schotter. So ein bisschen ist die Luft bei uns raus, die nächsten km bis zur Verpflegung würgen wir irgendwie runter. Danach geht es etwas besser, wahrscheinlich weil bergab und wir jagen zusammen mit ein paar Teams dahin. Trotzdem haben sich andere die Etappe wohl besser eingeteilt und überholen uns zusammen mit einer größere Gruppe in ihrem Windschatten. Wir versuchen uns hinten dran zu hängen. Das geht so halbwegs gut, bis die Streckenführung von der Straße abzweigt und wieder ansteigt. Relativ schnell fliegt alles wieder auseinander. Nur Steffen hat jetzt Blut geleckt und beschleunigt. Es bildet sich über die nächsten km eine kleine Gruppe, die er anführt. Nur mit Mühe kann ich das letzte Hinterrad halten, alle anderen sind aber auch nur am klemmen. Langsam wird's jetzt stressig, die Kette liegt rechts und wir ballern über alle Hubbel auf dem großen Blatt drüber. Bei jeder dieser klitzekleinen Anstiege geht mindestens einer aus der Gruppe fliegen und ich muss das Loch nach vorne zufahren. Wenn das bloß so einfach wäre, ich bin voll am Limit. Es tut richtig weh und manchmal wird mir schwarz vor Augen. Das zieht sich auch ordentlich in die Länge. Wann sind wir denn endlich da, manno. Fieserweise führt der Weg an einem Campingplatz mit Wohnmobilen vorbei. Aber das ist nicht unserer und wir sind auch noch lange nicht im Ziel - ich mag nicht mehr. Kann mal bitte jemand Steffen sagen, dass wir noch 5 Etappen fahren müssen?! Ich hasse ihn. Warum fährt der hier seinen Teampartner aus den Schuhen?!  Ich geb nochmal Gas und wuchte mich neben Steffen und falte ihn mal ordentlich zusammen: Was soll der Schei$$, du Ar$ch!!!  Oder so ähnlich, auf jeden Fall war ich doch so böse, dass Steffen mich vorlässt und erst mal Abstand hält. Vorsicht, er könnte geladen sein. Natürlich hab ich jetzt selber auch Adrenalin im Blut, dann können wir das auch bis zum bitteren Ende durchziehen. Relativ schnell bin ich dann aber fertig und es geht nicht mehr viel zusammen, zum Glück sind wir da aber auch schon fast im Ziel. Die letzten km reißen wir noch irgendwie runter, daran fehlt mir aber jede Erinnerung.

Nach 5:56 in Scuol angekommen, schließen wir wieder Frieden. Für den Moment lenkt die idyllische Innenstadt von den Strapazen ab. Die Sonne ist auch rausgekommen und brennt ganz schön runter, so dass wir uns ein schattiges Plätzchen suchen und Bier und Bratwurst genießen, lecker. Langsam kommt jetzt die Erschöpfung und die Schmerzen durch. Au weia, war das eine blödsinnige Aktion zum Schluss. Für den Übermut werden wir morgen ordentlich bezahlen müssen, das ist jetzt schon klar. Wir beschließen für die morgige, zum Glück nicht superschwere, Etappe einen Nichtangriffspakt und Rekom-Tempo.

Scuol selbst ist ein Traum. Es liegt wunderbar idyllisch in einem Tal, dass ein reißender Strom gegraben hat, umgeben von über 3000m hohen Bergriesen. Hier muss der Erfinder des Postkartenpanoramas gelebt haben, das ist sicher. Das kann man nicht beschreiben, das muss man gesehen haben.

Wir machen uns dann mal auf zum Campingplatz. Nach der Etappe im D-Zug Tempo heute haben wir etwas mehr Zeit und können relaxen. Unser Fahrerproblem holt uns allerdings ein, weil Florian die nächste Etappe gerne selbst auf dem Bike mitfahren will. Das wollen wir ihm jetzt auch nicht ausreden, ist ja sein Urlaub. Dafür hat er eine gute Idee. Wir teilen uns auf, ich fahre runter zum Race-Office und veranlasse eine Durchsage für die Pastaparty, die auf unser Problem hinweisen soll. Weiteres Rumgebettel auf dem Campingplatz bleibt vorerst ergebnislos. Die Gesamtsituation geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven, insbesondere weil mein Bruder ein Totalausfall ist. Die Verantwortung dafür geht auf meine Kappe, nochmal sorry Steffen!
Diese  Probleme verhageln mir für den Rest des Abends jedenfalls voll die Stimmung, ich bin auch nicht mehr richtig geistig anwesend.
Das ist schade, weil die Pastaparty in Scuol oben auf einer Alm wirklich schön organisiert ist. Hoch geht es per Seilbahn. Wir fahren zusammen mit dem Mech vom Rocky Mountain Truck hoch, der ne Menge zu erzählen hat. Super, das lenkt von der schwindelerregenden Streckenführung der Seilbahn ab, nicht so ganz mein und Steffens Fall :kotz:. Vor der Seilbahn spielt sich noch eine erbärmlich Szene ab: Die Pastaparty ist nur für Teilnehmer - keine Betreuer, keine Mechaniker. Die Klose-Schwestern betteln und nerven das Bodenpersonal trotzdem so lange, bis ihre Mannschaft mitdarf, 'nicht zum Essen' wie sie beteuern. Natürlich schlagen sich oben alle aus dem Team die Mägen voll, so was bei Profis ist absolut unterste Unterschicht-Schublade. Das passt bei denen aber gut ins Bild, weil sie auf den vorigen Etappen schon unsportlich aufgefallen sind (geschoben durch ihre Männerteams - so was ist laut Reglement verboten!).
Das Essen ist lecker. Nebenbei verfolgen wir die Siegerehrung, die Präsentation der morgigen Etappe durch Uli und die Bilder des Tages. Gaaaanz zum Schluss ist dann auch unsere Durchsage dran. Da ist aber schon fast keiner mehr da. Das war wohl nix. Unten im Tal, es ist schon recht spät, treffen wir noch ein paar Österreicher, die als größere Truppen an einem Kleinbus stehen. Wir wittern sofort unsere Chance und quatschen sie an. Prompt erhalten wir auch eine Tel-Nummer von einem Team, das eigentlich jemanden übrig hätte. Mein Anruf wird dort nicht gerade hocherfreut entgegengenommen (Nachtruhe, ups) und ich werde auf den nächsten Morgen vertröstet. Das wird wohl auch nix werden.
Den Abend schließen wir mit einer etwas dämlichen Verwechslungsgeschichte bzgl. Florian ab. Details dazu lasse ich lieber mal im Dunklen, ihr müsst ja nicht alles wissen .


----------



## Dr. Faust (4. August 2008)

Wenn man es so liest, könnte man meinen, es sei eine schöne Zeit gewesen... Hachje...
Toller Bericht! Eigentlich wollte ich heute zum ersten Mal seit Riva wieder ein Velo besteigen, aber meine A***** macht mir da gerade einen Strich durch.


----------



## Google (4. August 2008)

Man fährt mit! Himmlich  Manche Passagen erinnern mich sogar an "Todesmarsch" von Richard Bachman


----------



## Lupo (5. August 2008)

cih würds ja auch gern lesen aber das sprengt den zeitlichen rahmen meiner frühstückspause aber vllt gibts das ja auch als vortrag am mittwoch abend


----------



## m.a.t. (5. August 2008)

Da musst du jetzt wohl oder übel durch. Hey, ich schreib schließlich auch an jedem Bericht so 2-3 Stunden.
Wegen Mittwoch, schaun mer mal.


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2008)

hi mat, hi dr. faust,

glückwunsch zum finishen der tac. haben uns ja nur einmal kurz gesehen in naturns, aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja demnächst mal im heimatrevier. gruß, pj (ogilvy/u3hohemark)


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. August 2008)

Ah, hi!
Sorry wegen der etwas knappen Kommunikation in Naturns. Aber wir waren da erst so seit zwei Minuten im Ziel und entsprechend verwirrt und entkräftet. Glückwunsch zu Eurem respektablen Ergebnis, Herr Nachbar!


----------



## Der Spanier (5. August 2008)

Ich habe alles gelesen!

Zum Glück bin ich im Urlaub und habe genug Zeit

Ich bin gespannt auf Kapitel IV!

Gruss

Rubén


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (5. August 2008)

Hi powderjo,
ihr seid ja super unterwegs gewesen. Hättet ihr mal n 'bissl' langsamer gemacht, dann wäre auch auf der Strecke mal Zeit für ein Schwätzchen gewesen.


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ah, hi! Sorry wegen der etwas knappen Kommunikation in Naturns. Aber wir waren da erst so seit zwei Minuten im Ziel und entsprechend verwirrt und entkräftet. Glückwunsch zu Eurem respektablen Ergebnis, Herr Nachbar!



kein problem. immerhin habt ihr dann euren zustand gut überspielt - ihr habt  eigentlich recht erholt gewirkt .... so auf den ersten blick ... aber jetzt fleißig weiterschreiben - mag auch mehr lesen. unseren eigenen bericht gibt es demnächst hier:

http://u3-hohemark.blogspot.com/


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hi powderjo,ihr seid ja super unterwegs gewesen. Hättet ihr mal n 'bissl' langsamer gemacht, dann wäre auch auf der Strecke mal Zeit für ein Schwätzchen gewesen.



mmmh, beim nächsten mal sollte man sich besser abstimmen und als geschlossener frankfurt-block über die alpen fahren ...


----------



## blackbike__ (5. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> ... ich schreib schließlich auch an jedem Bericht so 2-3 Stunden....


 
lohnt sich aber ! für uns ohnehin, weil's echt super spannend zu lesen ist. und aus erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, nach einem jahr macht's spaß das auch selbts noch mal so nachzulesen, kannst dich jetzt schon drauf freuen.

bin wieder sehr sehr gespannt auf die fortsetzung! 
ob der steffen seinen beitrag zu unserer unterhaltung auch noch leistet?


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2008)

sach ma, laufand, deine zeit beim keiler ist ja nahezu unverschämt gut 

wie machst du das nur, grade bei deinem trainingsrückstand dieses jahr


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. August 2008)

Mecki, Andreas. Glückwunsch auch von mir. Ich habe mir eben erst die Zeit auf der Arbeit (reite ich ausreichend darauf rum zur Zeit keinen PC zu Hause zu haben?) nehmen können, mal die Ergebnislisten zu studieren.
Vor allem gefällt mir der verbissene Gesichtsausdruck von Andreas, das Leiden, die Anstrengung. Da ist klar, wo die gute Zeit her kam!

Und ganz evt. schaff ich mich auch heute bis 18 Uhr an die Hohemark.


----------



## laufand (6. August 2008)

Danke für die Blumen,

der Keiler lief bei mir ganz gut. Ich hatte allerdings auch so ne schwarze Katze im Rücken, das motiviert ungemein. Und wenn der Daniel nicht so weit hinten gestartet wäre... wären wir vermutlich ziemlich zeitgleich ins Ziel eingeflogen.

Am letzten Berg wurde ich von zwei Mädels überholt und habe mich richtig festgebissen. Erstaunlich was da in den Beinen noch drin war.

Verbissener Gesichtsausdruck, ja das kann ich  
Und das Training lief dieses Jahr - sieht man mal von Leistenbruch und beruflichen Ausfällen - ganz gut. Abgesehen davon muss ich Mecki doch wenigstens knapp auf Distanz halten  sonst wird das nächste Etappenrennen ??? viel zu anstrengend 

Aber auch von mir noch mal ein fettes Lob an den (hoffentlich bald die) TAC-Bericht-Erstatter. Richtig spannend. Ich hab ständig so ein Déjà-vu Gefühl...

ich schaff es heute nicht zum AWB 

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2008)

so, bin nun definitiv für heute abend raus. vielleicht auch besser, da ich mir grad so nen lästigen schnupfen eingefangen habe ...

nächsten mittwoch wirds auch nicht klappen und dann haben wir schon die tt-woche. da werde ich mich am judenkopf tummeln ...

euch heute abend viel spaß bei optimalem wetter und griffigem untergrund


----------



## m.a.t. (6. August 2008)

Ich fahr jetzt los. Bis gleich. Sonst noch jemand da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (6. August 2008)

..bin um 17.15 erst mit der a******* fertig geworden, war mir dann zu spät

dumm nur dass ich weder von mat oder steffen ne telenr, hatte....


----------



## Everstyle (6. August 2008)

Tsja Lupo, die Finisher-Trikots sahen gut aus...


----------



## karsten13 (7. August 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> die Finisher-Trikots sahen gut aus...



eins hab ich noch erwischt 







n8,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2008)

das war dann wohl aawb (after afterwork biken) 

ihr sägge 

das finisher-trikot passt aber farblich nicht wirklich zum neuen bike


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. August 2008)

Das ist ein absolut unglaublich hässlicher Dreckslumpen, den ich nur angzogen hatte, weil Matthias mich gezwungen hatte! 
Aber ich werde ihn ihn Ehren halten.


----------



## Everstyle (7. August 2008)

Vier Fragen zum Bild, dich mich spontan beschäftigen:

1. Warum hat Dr. Faust kein Eis bekommen? War er etwa nicht brav genug?
2. Dürfen eigentlich Aliens bei der TAC mitmachen (Typ mit dem Giftgrünen Torso und dem weissen Knochenschädel)?
3. Seit wann hat das Bike von Matthias einen Fahrradständer und Katzenaugen??? (siehe Bike links im Bild)
und zu guter Letzt
4. Was hat der Typ links neben Dr. Faust eigentlich für Socken an (sehen aus, wie angemalt)?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. August 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> unglaublich hässlich



stimmt. unpackbar schlecht. nur die frammersbach-trikots sind schlimmer ... aber in ehren halten werde ich es auch. und jetzt würde ich gerne wieder etwas lesen. also her mit der nächsten etappe.


----------



## blackbike__ (7. August 2008)

die von 2007 sind eindeutig hässlicher!


----------



## Claudy (7. August 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Vier Fragen zum Bild, dich mich spontan beschäftigen:
> 
> 1. Warum hat Dr. Faust kein Eis bekommen? War er etwa nicht brav genug?
> 2. Dürfen eigentlich Aliens bei der TAC mitmachen (Typ mit dem Giftgrünen Torso und dem weissen Knochenschädel)?
> ...


 
Hallo Herr Everstyle, 

evtl. kann ich helfen :


1 - Schau noch mal genau hin, auch Herr Dr. Faust hat ein Eis .....

3 - das ist mein Rad  

4 - die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden 


Viele Grüße Anke

......egal wie häßlich Finisher Trikots sind, sie sind hart erkämpft und deshalb sehr sehr schön und etwas ganz besonderes


----------



## m.a.t. (7. August 2008)

Mist, ich kann die alten Beiträge nicht mehr ändern! Doofe Forensoftware.


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2008)

du sollst keine alten beiträge ändern, sondern neue schreiben!


----------



## m.a.t. (7. August 2008)

4. Etappe Scuol - Livigno 22.07.2008 
Untertitel: Siam pronti alla morte, l'Italia chiamò!

Auch heute klingelt der Wecker wieder sehr früh. Wir quälen uns aber trotz unseres dringenden Fahrerproblems erst ne halbe Stunde später aus dem Bett, wir sind beide halt nunmal nicht die geborenen Frühaufsteher. Während Steffen im Fahrerlager rumfragt, fahre ich runter in die Innenstadt zum Race-Office. Es hat sich aber bisher niemand auf die Durchsage gestern abend gemeldet. Auch mein Telefonkontakt von gestern abend ist nicht erreichbar. Etwas geknickt mache ich mich auf den Rückweg und fange an, neben unserem Camper noch ein paar Leute anzubetteln. Bei einer Truppe scheint sich auch eine Möglichkeit aufzutun, die kennen ein Team, wo noch jemand mglw. frei ist. Als wir uns gerade zu dem Team aufmachen wollen, kommt uns Steffen in Begleitung einer jungen hoffnungsvollen Dame entgegen. Aus lauter Verzweiflung hat Steffen jetzt auch nicht deutschsprachige Gruppen angelabert - mit Erfolg. Hilke, so heisst das Mädel, darf in ihrem Team den Camper nicht fahren. Umso mehr freut sie sich darauf, uns aus der Patsche helfen zu können! Das sieht nach einer klaren win-win-Situation aus. Wir haben also heute auch wieder Glück und 1h vor dem Start ist das Thema damit auch erledigt. Puh, noch mehr davon würden meine Nerven auch nicht aushalten.

Hilke fährt das AWB-Mobil dann vorbildlich und sicher bis Riva und rettet uns damit unsere Finisher-Trikots: *Thanks a lot!* Ich kann gar nicht ausdrücken, was uns das bedeutet.

Ok, nachdem das endgültig geklärt ist, können wir uns wieder dem eigentlichen Thema widmen. Heute hat der Streckenchef nochmal ein 'einfache' Etappe designt, bevor es dann die nächsten 3 Tage richtig schwer und anstrengend wird. Uns beiden hat die Aktion gestern auf den letzten 30km ordentlich zugesetzt, da müssen wir heute, wie laufand hier im Thread schon richtig vermutet hatte, etwas mit angezogener Handbremse fahren. Lieber heute Zeit kassieren, dafür aber morgen frischer am Start stehen, wenn es drauf ankommt. Bei 2500hm verteilt auf 4 Anstiege ist das natürlich leichter gesagt als getan.
Das Wetter scheint einigermaßen schön zu werden, auch wenn es früh immer mal wieder ganz leicht nieselt. Dafür ist es etwas wärmer als die letzten Tage, wir können uns die Winterausrüstung sparen und greifen zu leichterer Kleidung. Nach dem Start sortieren wir uns fürs Rekom-Tempo hinten ein und rollen eher gemächlich bergauf. Der erste Anstieg ist zum Glück diesmal leichter als bei den letzten 2 Etappen, die 1100hm geht es auf fast 25km zuerst auf Asphalt, dann schönem Schotterweg nie steiler als 10% bergauf. Der Weg schlängelt sich hinter Scuol südlich parallel zu einem Bachlauf idyllisch bergauf. Zuerst ist die Landschaft eher noch geröllig, weiter hinten sieht es aus wie in der Milka-Werbung. Der Anstieg ist im unteren Teil des Tals angenehm fahrbar, fast flach, jetzt kann auch mal das mittlere Blatt zu seinem Einsatz kommen. Aus Richtung meiner Beine kommt nur Protest, wenn es etwas steiler bergauf geht. Insgesamt geht es besser als befürchtet. Da unser Tempo eher langsam ist, habe ich auch mal die Zeit, die Landschaft in mich aufzusaugen und zu genießen. Eine kurze Unterhaltung entspannt sich aufwärts noch mit dem kenianischen Team, bis wir von einem der depperten Schwarzfahrer unterbrochen werden. Er versucht Steffen ein Gespräch ans Knie zu nageln:
Vollidiot: "Durch das angemalte Bein erkennt man dich gut wieder."
Steffen: "Und dich erkennt man durch die fehlende Startnummer gut wieder."
Treffer! Versenkt! Die Knaben gehen uns in Zukunft nicht mehr auf den Zeiger. 




Auffahrt zum Pass de Costainas. Noch lachen sie...​
Die letzten 2 km zum Pass Costainas hoch verlaufen auf einem leicht zu fahrenden traumhaften Wiesentrail, der zuerst an Latschenkiefern vorbeiführt, bis wir endgültig die Baumgrenze hinter uns lassen. Uli hat bisher nicht zu viel versprochen, als er das als die schönste Etappe der TAC bezeichnet hat. Oben ziehen wir uns wieder kurz um und treffen Monika und Britta wieder. Florian ist auch da, der fährt ja heute die Etappe zum Spaß mit. Das hat er gut ausgewählt.
Schon auf den ersten steilen und grobschottrigen Metern der Abfahrt ist Vorsicht angesagt. Das mögliche Ergebnis von Fahrfehlern und Selbstüberschätzung sehen wir schon links von uns als blutige Mumie beim Notarzt sitzen. Vom Gesicht des Bikers oder der Bikerin ist nichts mehr zu erkennen - alles verbunden und blutverschmiert. Das sieht nicht gut aus, wir erfahren, dass der Rettungshubschrauber schon unterwegs ist. Helfen können wir hier nichts, nur aufpassen, dass uns nicht das gleiche traurige Schicksal ereilt. Die nächsten steilen Meter lege ich auf etwas wackligen Beinen zurück, der Anblick hat mich doch verunsichert. Kurz danach wird es wieder einfach fahrbar zuerst über Wiesen, dann in langezogenen Schotterkurven bis ins Tal. Dort erreichen wir nach kurzer Jagd auf einer Straße die 1. Verpflegung. Vo da aus führt ein unangenehm langer Weg hoch zum zweiten Anstieg. Noch ist es nicht so steil, dass wir an die Reserven müssen, aber Rekom sieht doch etwas anders aus. Bis zum Pass sind es elend lange 700hm, wenigstens kommen wir oben wieder über die Baumgrenze und haben wunderbare Ausblicke in das steinige Hochtal. Die Szenerie erscheint um so wilder durch die kräftigen Wasserfälle zu unserer Linken, die das Regenwasser von den ergiebigen Niederschlägen der letzten Tage abtransportieren. Weiter oben fahren wir kurz vor dem Pass die Radkappen auf, Bernd geht es heute nicht so gut, er hat Magenprobleme. An der Stelle haben wir nichts zu beklagen, wir haben dagegen Beinprobleme.

Oben am Pass ist es recht windig, wir machen uns bei einem Kleidungswechselstopp fertig für die lange Abfahrt ins Val Mora. Kurz nachdem wir losgefahren sind, muss Steffen nochmal halten und sich eine weitere Schicht anziehen. Es ist hier auf einmal saukalt und windig. Noch dazu fahren wir relativ zügig auf dem Schotterband durch das Tal. Mir ist zwar auch kühl und die Zähne klappern, aber innendrin ist mir wohlig warm: Es geht nach Italien!
 Jetzt wird alles gut! Die italienische Nationalhymne pfeifend cruise ich bergab, Steffen und Monika schlotternd in meinem Windschatten. Ach ist das herrlich hier, viva Italia.  Weiter unten biegt der Schotterweg auf einen nur leicht abschüssigen wunderbaren Traum-Trail ab. Ohne zu bremsen geben wir auf dem großen Blatt Gas und rauschen immer knapp neben dem ausgetrockneten Bachlauf dahin, einfach super. Der Trail ist auf der ersten Hälfte einfach zu fahren, nur ein paarmal geht es etwas gefährlich knapp an dem Ufer entlang. Besser nicht hinschauen, das verdirbt nur den Spaß in der grandiosen Landschaft. Weiter unten quert der Trail auf einer Holzbrücke das Bachbett und führt auf anderen Seite ähnlich weiter. Zwischendurch geht es jetzt immer mal wieder durch Schuttfelder hindurch und auch mal ein paar Rampen bergauf. Aber solange keiner im Weg rumsteht ist alles easy fahrbar. Dummerweise behindern hier nicht nur TACler den Vorwärtsdrang, sondern wir haben auch Gegenverkehr. Bei einem handtuchschmalen Weg durch eine Schutthalde, wo es rechts gefährlich abwärts geht, ist das eine sehr ungünstige Situation. Eine von den Falschfahrerinnen hat sogar einen Anhänger an ihrem Bike und steht auf dem Trail mit einem großen Fragezeichen auf der Stirn im Weg, Sachen gibts. 
Wenigstens machen die Platz soweit es geht und wir kommen ungefährdet durch.




Traumhafte Landschaft bei der Abfahrt im oberen Val Mora​
Kurz nach dem Ende des Trailrauschs spuckt uns der Weg am Lago san Giacomo aus, wo auch die 2. Verpflegung ist. Den Ort haben die Verantwortlichen super ausgesucht, hier ist es so schön, da will man gar nicht weiter. Müssen wir aber leider. Jetzt wird die Strecke auch nochmal etwas ätzend, uns steht der dritte und steilste Anstieg der heutigen Etappe bevor. Zum Glück sind es nur ca. 400hm und nur die ersten 2km fies steil. Dann wird es angenehmer und wir können weiter hinten auch schon das Joch sehen, wo es wieder bergab geht. Denkste, als wir um die letzte Kurve fahren, sehen wir wie der Weg sich noch weiter nach hinten schlängelt. So was blödes. So geht das noch mind. einmal, dann sind wir wirklich oben. So schlimm wars doch nicht, es ist mittlerweile angenehm warm und auch aussichtstechnisch können wir uns heute nicht beklagen. So muss das Fahren in den Alpen sein. Das hätte sich wahrscheinlich auf dem letzten Anstieg nur noch steigern lassen, wenn wir statt der Forstautobahn den Trail raufgefahren wären, den wir immer rechts unter uns auf der anderen Talseite im Blick hatten. Andererseits wäre das sicher auch ein anstrengenderes Unterfangen gewesen, das passt so schon. 
Vom Passo Alpisella führt uns eine flotte Abfahrt ins Tal zum Lago di Livigno, es sind jetzt nur noch 10km bis ins Ziel. Wir geniessen die spektakulären Aussicht am See bei einer Pinkelpause und machen uns auf den restlichen Weg. Auf der Fahrerbesprechung gestern abend hat der Uli uns gewarnt, dass die Etappe noch nicht zu Ende ist, wenn wir das Ziel in Livigno sehen. Da die TAC-Karawane den Verkehr in der Stadt nicht behindern darf, müssen wir einmal komplett aussenrum. Dabei stehen nochmal 200hm auf dem Programm. Allzuviel Sorgen mache ich mir darüber nicht - total naiv. Schließlich sind es dann auch nicht nur 200hm, sondern 200-Stanciu-Höhenmeter der übelsten Sorte. Nein, wir können die natürlich nicht einfach auf einer netten Straße runterreißen. Hah, stattdessen geht in mehreren Schotterrampen der steilsten und übelsten Sorte treppenartig bergan. Und als wir oben sind, geht es genau so zäh, Livigno und das Ziel links unter uns natürlich immer im Blick, weiter. 	 Mit Rekom ist es nun endgültig vorbei, willkommen in der Dimension des Schmerzes. Diese Extrarunde wäre auch bestimmt einfacher gegangen, aber Adolf Stanciu, so nennt ihn Steffen ab jetzt, ist halt hier der Streckenchef. Wenigstens sind wir nicht die einzigen, die sich fluchend vorwärtskämpfen, dem Rest geht es auch nicht besser, dem Schieberanteil nach zu urteilen eher noch schlechter. Aber irgendwann nehmen auch diese Strapazen ein Ende und wir stürzen uns die letzten Meter bergab ins Ziel, wo wir nach 6:48 reinkommen. Willkommen im ersten italienischen Etappenort! 
Das wir hier wirklich in Italien sind, merken wir spätenstens bei der Zielverpflegung: Schokolade, Panini zum Selberbelegen mit leckerem italienischen Käse und Schinken = mit Abstand beste Zielverpflegung der TAC 2008. Ich stopfe mich ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste voll. Wenns nach mir ginge, könnte die TAC direkt von Deutschland nach Italien führen, die Ösis bringen nur Ärger.




Livigno - Zielort der 4. Etappe. Von rechts auf der Straße sind wir angekommen. Dann ging es aber in Sichtweite des Ziels nochmal rechts hoch zur Endstation der Seilbahn, würg.​
Hilke hat unser AWB-Mobil sicher über die Grenze bugsiert. Andere Teams waren da weniger glücklich. Die dreiste Schweizer Poilzeit hat nämlich einige Camper gewogen, unserer war zum Glück ganz knapp unter der 3,5 Tonnen Marke. 2 andere Teams mussten dagegen 500 Franken berappen, unglaublich.
Unser Wohnmobil steht heute mal auf einem richtigen Campingplatz, mit Wasser, Strom und allem Pipapo. Super, da können wir den Camper wieder auffüllen, reinigen und unseren Wasserkocher benutzen. Irgendwas am italienischen Stromnetz ist aber komisch, beim Wasser kochen fliegt die Sicherung 5mal raus. Zur Pastaparty gehen wir heute mal nicht, weil der Campingplatz zu weit weg ist. Stattdessen nutze ich die Zeit und lasse meine Beine vom Compex nochmal durchkneten, morgen brauche ich jede Hilfe, die ich bekommen kann. Übrigens ist es recht kühl hier, wir sind ja aber schließlich auch auf 1800m Höhe!
Auf dem Campingplatz steht auch der Camper von einem Denfeld-Team, mit denen wir kurz quatschen. Laut denen fällt morgen einer der letzten Anstiege von ca. 200hm weg, nicht das ich mich darüber beschweren würde. Und da wären wir auch schon bei der morgigen Etappe, für heute geniessen wir den ersten ruhigen Abend ohne Stress.

4 Etappen haben wir im Sack, das bedeutet es ist Halbzeit, aber die richtig schweren 3 Etappen kommen jetzt, dagegen war das bisher Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## m.a.t. (7. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> und jetzt würde ich gerne wieder etwas lesen. also her mit der nächsten etappe.


Was ein Stress hier. So besser?
Die Fotos für die ersten 3 Etappen liefere ich dann mal später nach.


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Mist, ich kann die alten Beiträge nicht mehr ändern! Doofe Forensoftware.



dann stell doch die fehlenden bilder einfach so rein 

ob steffen auch noch mal nen bericht tippt  wenn ich einen laptop hätte, würde ich ihn dir leihen und eigenhändig vorbeibringen !


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Was ein Stress hier. So besser?
> Die Fotos für die ersten 3 Etappen liefere ich dann mal später nach.



hab ich doch richtig getippt, was du editieren wolltest  hab halt etwas lang zum lesen gebraucht und dann gleich geantwortet, ohne vorher zu aktualiesieren ...

frage nochmal zu gestern : war das nun wirklich ein aawb und wo habt ihr euch das eis reingezogen


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Was ein Stress hier. So besser?



viel besser! 
 das etappenende war echt bitter. wir sind ja zu keiner einzigen besprechung gegangen und dementsprechend unvorbereitet hat uns der letzte streckenabschnitt erwischt. war echt assi - die pizza so knapp vor augen und dann noch so 'ne vorspeise. 

die fotos sind von der kaufseite, oder? von uns gibt es da leider kaum wirklich gute ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (7. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> 
> frage nochmal zu gestern : war das nun wirklich ein aawb und wo habt ihr euch das eis reingezogen



Eis Christina auf der Eckenheimer .....den AWB'ler haben wir zufällig getroffen.  Das war der "GC&Eisbären&AWB Apres Bike Treff"  .


----------



## Dr. Faust (7. August 2008)

Ich hab ja bei den Go Crazys nur angehalten, um zu demonstrieren, dass sich AWBler lieber Häagen Dasz (im Flaschenhalter zu erkennen) an der Tanke kaufen, als sich hinter ihnen in die Schlange zu stellen!


----------



## Everstyle (7. August 2008)

@m.a.t. & Dr.Faus

Jungs, ich bin weder ein Anhänger von wilden Verschwörungstheorien (Illuminati und die ominöse 23), noch abergläubig oder dumm ABER das was ich soeben herausgefunden habe, das haut mich hier echt vom Stuhl.

Denn, jetzt wo ich eure Startnummer sehe (btw nice comment to the black driver), dann hätte ich eure Plätze bereits vor dem Start sagen können.

Wieso? Na dann rechnet mal mit:

Startnummer: 299
Geburtsjahre: 73 und 78
Alter: 35 und 30
Etappen: 8
Teilnehmer pro Team: 2

2 * 9 * 9 + 73 + 75 - 35 - 30 + 8 + 2 = *258!*

Also, wenn das kein Hammer ist, dann weiss ich hier auch nicht mehr!


----------



## m.a.t. (7. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> das etappenende war echt bitter. wir sind ja zu keiner einzigen besprechung gegangen und dementsprechend unvorbereitet hat uns der letzte streckenabschnitt erwischt. war echt assi - die pizza so knapp vor augen und dann noch so 'ne vorspeise.


Glaub ich gerne. Was für ne miese Nummer vom Stanciu.


powderJO schrieb:


> die fotos sind von der kaufseite, oder? von uns gibt es da leider kaum wirklich gute ...


Stimmt, die meisten sind von der Kaufseite. Richtig viele gute sind auch nicht dabei, viele sind doppelt oder dreifach, halt nur minimal zeitversetzt. Das gesamte Bildpaket war auch nicht gerade günstig. Blöd ist auch, dass die Fotos nicht teamweise, sondern personenweise geordnet und abgerechnet werden. Auf jedem zweiten Bild sind wir eh beide gemeinsam drauf. Pure Abzocke.


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich hab ja bei den Go Crazys nur angehalten, um zu demonstrieren, dass sich AWBler lieber Häagen Dasz (im Flaschenhalter zu erkennen) an der Tanke kaufen, als sich hinter ihnen in die Schlange zu stellen!


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Startnummer: 299
> Geburtsjahre: 73 und 78
> Alter: 35 und 30
> Etappen: 8
> ...



 sonst noch hobbys 

edit : gibt bei mir aber 255. also da hättet ihr noch einen zahn zulegen müssen und nicht dauernd so rumbummeln wie bei etappe vier !

oder ihr rechnet noch + 3 für die anzahl der wohnmobilfahrer ...


----------



## Everstyle (7. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sonst noch hobbys
> 
> edit : gibt bei mir aber 255. also da hättet ihr noch einen zahn zulegen müssen und nicht dauernd so rumbummeln wie bei etappe vier !
> 
> oder ihr rechnet noch + 3 für die anzahl der wohnmobilfahrer ...



Danke für den Hinweis! Vor lauter Aufregung habe ich natürlich beim abtippen meine "Formel" falsch in den Beitrag übertragen. 

Es fehlt zum Schluss noch die Zahl schlechthin, die überall dazu addiert werden muss, nämlich *die Zahl 3!*



> _Griechische Zahlensymbolik: Dreifaltigkeit, Versöhnung von Gegensätzen, Gott Zeus
> 
> Biblische Zahlensymbolik: Höhere Eindringlichkeit als bei Zwei. Im Sinne von ganz bestimmt, sicherlich (Prediger 4,12; Matthäus 26,34;26,75; Johannes 21,15-17).[5] Jesus wird nach drei Tagen auferstehen (Markus 8,31). Zur Unterstreichung werden Aussagen dreimal wiederholt (Jesaja 6,3; Offenbarung 4,8; 8,13). In nachbiblischer Zeit auch auf die Dreifaltigkeit aus Gott dem Vater, dem Sohn und dem Heiligen Geist angewendet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudy (7. August 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich hab ja bei den Go Crazys nur angehalten, um zu demonstrieren, dass sich AWBler lieber Häagen Dasz (im Flaschenhalter zu erkennen) an der Tanke kaufen, als sich hinter ihnen in die Schlange zu stellen!



Doppelter Fehler  !!! !!!

Häagen Dasz ist nur halb so lecker wie das Eis von Christina und du hast wunderbare Gespräche vor der Eisdiele rund ums Radfahren verpasst .......außerdem sind wir alle total nett .


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Stimmt, die meisten sind von der Kaufseite. Richtig viele gute sind auch nicht dabei, viele sind doppelt oder dreifach, halt nur minimal zeitversetzt. Das gesamte Bildpaket war auch nicht gerade günstig. Blöd ist auch, dass die Fotos nicht teamweise, sondern personenweise geordnet und abgerechnet werden. Auf jedem zweiten Bild sind wir eh beide gemeinsam drauf. Pure Abzocke.




wir haben noch ein paar bilder von uns auf der bike-transalp page gefunden. immerhin kostenlos. dass man für beide starter jeweils ein eigene paket ordern muss, empfanden wir auch als eine dreiste abzocke. aber was soll man machen - der verzicht fällt soooo schwer  und weil das so ist habe ich mir auch gleich noch die dvd bestellt.  wenn ich alles zusammenrechne hat mich die tac schon ordentlich geld gekostet ... aber wurscht - das gefühl in riva einzufahren, ist jeden cent wert.

ediT. ein bißchen lesestoff für das wochenende könnte ich gut gebrauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (8. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> wenn ich alles zusammenrechne ...


Oh Gott, bloß nicht!


powderJO schrieb:


> ediT. ein bißchen lesestoff für das wochenende könnte ich gut gebrauchen...


Ihr seid hier schlimmer als jede Projektdeadline


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Ihr seid hier schlimmer als jede Projektdeadline



du bist ja nicht nur zum spaß hier, oder?


----------



## Everstyle (11. August 2008)

Ok, back to topic (vorerst, denn ich warte auch noch auf den Bericht der nächsten Etappe).

Wer möchte morgen nachmittag eine Runde mit mir drehen? 

Ich habe nämlich am WE den grünen Balken am Alden für mich gefunden und da insbesondere ein paar schnuckelige Aufwärtswege...Tempo normal, dafür sind aber die Anstiege recht knackig. Uhrzeit wäre so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr verhandelbar.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (11. August 2008)

Das ist definitiv zu früh für mich. So ab 18.30 Uhr könnte ich es wahrscheinlich einrichten, sofern das Wetter morgen hält.


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. August 2008)

ICH WILL HIER BERICHTE LESEN!!!
NIMM DIR EIN PAAR TAGE FREI UND MACH GEFÄLLIGST!!!

Mein neuer PC kommt hoffentlich diese Woche an. Puh.


----------



## powderJO (12. August 2008)

da es bei den beiden awb'lern ja stockt, haben wir sie jetzt auch beim schreiben überholt ;-) unser (ok, zugegeben, kürzerer) bericht von der tac ist jetzt online. wen es interessiert: http://u3-hohemark.blogspot.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. August 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ICH WILL HIER BERICHTE LESEN!!!
> NIMM DIR EIN PAAR TAGE FREI UND MACH GEFÄLLIGST!!!



du willst lesen  du kennst doch eh schon alles und ausserdem warten wir alle noch auf deine sicht der dinge 
hoffentlich kommt der pc wirklich bald und nicht erst weihnachten ...


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> da es bei den beiden awb'lern ja stockt, haben wir sie jetzt auch beim schreiben überholt ;-) unser (ok, zugegeben, kürzerer) bericht von der tac ist jetzt online. wen es interessiert: http://u3-hohemark.blogspot.com/



auch nicht schlecht 

ich schreib mal grad für euch exklusiv den bericht aus sicht von karl platt :

wir fuhren am 19.07. in füssen los und waren nach ein paar langweiligen pässen und abfahrten am 26.07. in riva. fertig. wir fahrn dann mal eben schnell durch den schwarzwald ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> da es bei den beiden awb'lern ja stockt, haben wir sie jetzt auch beim schreiben überholt ;-) unser (ok, zugegeben, kürzerer) bericht von der tac ist jetzt online. wen es interessiert: http://u3-hohemark.blogspot.com/



Schöner Bericht!
Am Anfang fehlt mir das Leiden, es wirkt mir zu spielerisch. Das kommt aber dann noch schön am Ende. Der Vorfall auf Etappe 8 (Attention!), das war so eines unserer Horrorszenarien. Das lass ich mal Matthias beizeiten kommentieren, er hatte sich auf so Enthirnte vorbereitet.
Und logo ist Dein Bericht kürzer, bist ja auch nicht so lang gefahren.


----------



## powderJO (12. August 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht!
> Am Anfang fehlt mir das Leiden, es wirkt mir zu spielerisch. Das kommt aber dann noch schön am Ende. Der Vorfall auf Etappe 8 (Attention!), das war so eines unserer Horrorszenarien. Das lass ich mal Matthias beizeiten kommentieren, er hatte sich auf so Enthirnte vorbereitet.
> Und logo ist Dein Bericht kürzer, bist ja auch nicht so lang gefahren.



die schlussetappe war eh ein gemetzel. habe noch nie so viele sich überschlagende und übelst lang machende biker gesehen wie auf dieser etappe. dabei dachte ich, dass die meisten es eher ruhig angehen würden, aber denkste. 
der typ, der mir den bremshebel abgefahren hat, hat sich immerhin entschuldigt, der holländer, der mich auf dem letzten schotterstück vor riva vom rad geholt hat, fand selbst das absolut überflüssig.


----------



## Everstyle (13. August 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ok, back to topic (vorerst, denn ich warte auch noch auf den Bericht der nächsten Etappe).
> 
> Wer möchte morgen nachmittag eine Runde mit mir drehen?
> 
> ...



Fazit: zwei Spaziergänger, zwei Jogger und *null *Biker getroffen!

Was steht für Heute an? Wer hat Zeit, wer hat Lust? Das Wetter sieht derzeit richtig gut aus. Ich hoffe, es bleibt auch so bis zum Abend. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Lupo (13. August 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...
> Was steht für Heute an? Wer hat Zeit, wer hat Lust? ...



ich net...bin krank


----------



## Everstyle (13. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich net...bin krank



Das ist schade. Na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## Everstyle (13. August 2008)

Hilfe! nicht so viele auf ein Mal!

Also, ich werde etwas später losfahren. Denke so gegen 18:15, da ich immer noch hier im Büro bin.


----------



## powderJO (13. August 2008)

ich sitze auch immer noch im büro und könnte wirklich etwas unterhaltsames vertragen. was neues zum lesen zum beispiel wäre nicht soooo schlecht.


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich sitze auch immer noch im büro und könnte wirklich etwas unterhaltsames vertragen. was neues zum lesen zum beispiel wäre nicht soooo schlecht.





gute besserung, lupo ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (14. August 2008)

thx ich denk dass ich nächste woche wieder fit bin. übrigens wirds ja auch schon wieder ganz schön früh dunkel....werd schonmal die akkus laden...


----------



## m.a.t. (14. August 2008)

Gute Besserung, Lupo!
Damit du dich nicht langweilen musst, lege ich mal berichtstechnisch nach. Sorry liebe Leser fürs lange Warten, aber ich verdien meine Brötchen nunmal nicht damit.


----------



## m.a.t. (14. August 2008)

5. Etappe Livigno â Naturns 23.07.2008 
Untertitel: Zwischen Opfern, Samaritern und Weinbergen

Uah, was hab ich die letzte Nacht schlecht geschlafen. Muss an der HÃ¶he hier auf fast 2000m liegen. Darf ich noch 4h liegen bleiben, ja? Oh Mist, geht nicht, da war ja heute so ein blÃ¶des Radrennen. Ich kÃ¶nnte kotzen so mies geht es mir, und dann heute Ã¼ber 120km und fast 3000hm.
Vor dem Start nutze ich die Gelegenheit auf dem Campingplatz und Ã¼bernehme den Toilettenwechselservice, der Tag fÃ¤ngt eh kacke an. Ich glaub mit so einem Wohnmobil werde ich nicht warmâ¦.

Zum Start mÃ¼ssen wir ins obere Dorf auf dem Radweg hochfahren und Ã¼bernehmen dabei gleich mal Ulis Streckenchef-Job. SO und nicht anders hÃ¤tte die Zielanfahrt gestern sein sollen. Egal, das waren schon mal die ersten 50hm, und das gleich nach dem FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck. :kotz:  Irgendwie bin ich heute nicht richtig fÃ¼r Radrennen eingestellt.
Vor dem Start suchen wir noch verzweifelt Pierre, weil der an seinem nagelneuen Nicolai ein Problem mit dem Hinterbau und Steffen die dafÃ¼r passende Titanschraube hat. Wir finden ihn aber nicht und dann geht es auch schon los. Den Weg hier hoch hÃ¤tten wir uns aber sparen kÃ¶nnen, weil die Strecke wieder runter direkt an unserem Campingplatz vorbeifÃ¼hrt.  Und kurz danach ist dann erst mal wieder Stau und diesmal auch ein richtig langer. Unser Blick schweift nach oben, oh Gott, die nÃ¤chsten 100hm bis zum Waldrand besteht die Strecke nur aus schiebenden Bikern. Steffen und ich Ã¼berlegen ernsthaft, ob wir nicht eine kurze Cappu-Pause einlegen sollen um uns die Zeit beim Warten zu vertreiben. Danach wÃ¤re wenigstens die Strecke frei.
Machen wir dann aber doch nicht und reihen uns bei den Schiebern ein. Was fÃ¼r ein zÃ¤hes und unwÃ¼rdiges Unterfangen. Die Strecke ist einfach zu schmal und noch dazu sausteil, als dass hier irgendjemand fahren kÃ¶nnte. Das geht so mindestens eine halbe Stunde. Erst im Wald viiiieeeel weiter oben wird die Strecke etwas breiter und ganz langsam ist etwas mehr Platz. Ich hasse Schieben â hÃ¤tte Gott gewollt, dass sich der Mensch zu FuÃ fortbewegt, hÃ¤tte er uns kein Gehirn zum Erfinden des Rades gegeben! Bei unserem unfreiwilligen FuÃmarsch erfahren wir wenigstens, dass es ein Zeitlimit bei der 2. Verpflegung gibt, heute um 16:00. Wer es bis dahin nicht schafft, fliegt aus der Finisher-Wertung raus! Auf den bisherigen Etappen war das fÃ¼r uns nicht relevant, heute mÃ¼ssen wir da wohl auch nicht aufpassen
Ich nutze die nÃ¤chste LÃ¼cke auf einer flacheren Passage und schwinge mich endlich wieder in den Sattel, das wurde aber auch mal Zeit! Beim Treten verschwinden die Schmerzen langsam wieder, herrlich. Der weitere Aufstieg ist Ã¤tzend steil und unangenehm zu fahren. Immer mal wieder fÃ¤llt ein vor mir fahrender um und es ist sehr wenig Platz zum ausweichen. So muss ich auch wieder absteigen und kurz schieben. Oben wechselt der Schotterweg auf einen Wiesentrail. Hier merke ich richtig, wie gut mir fahren tut. Da schiebt sogar der RÃ¼ckenwind etwas an. Mein Puls fÃ¤llt gegenÃ¼ber dem Schieben sicher um 20 SchlÃ¤ge, ich bin halt kein nun mal Infanterist.

Nach nur 400hm ist dieser doofe Anstieg dann auch endlich zu Ende und wir haben laut Streckenkarte nun 10km Trails vor uns. Die sind auch alle einfach zu fahren und fÃ¼hren immer schÃ¶n an der Hangkante lang Ã¼ber Wiesen und durch Latschenkiefern mit wunderbaren Aussichten ins Tal. Klasse, wÃ¤ren da nicht die anderen Biker. Der erste Berg war einfach nicht lang genug, damit sich das Feld entzerren konnte. So kÃ¶nnen wir auf dem Trail nicht unser Tempo fahren und mÃ¼ssen immer mal wieder kurz in einem Stau anhalten. Sehr schade. Den zweitgrÃ¶Ãten Stau verursacht einer der Fotografen, weil vor ihm jeder noch wegen dem Bild fÃ¼r 10m (!) aufs Bike steigen will. Kurz danach stehen wir schon wieder, diesmal reicht die Pause fÃ¼r ein zweites FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck. Das kommende SteilstÃ¼ck zum Passo Trela mÃ¼ssen wenigstens alle hochschieben, auch die Leader, wie wir spÃ¤ter auf den Bildern des Tages sehen. Wir versuchen es positiv zu sehen, immerhin ist heute kÃ¼hles aber sonniges Wetter. Nicht auszudenken, wenn es hier oben jetzt nieseln oder schneien wÃ¼rde wie auf dem Idjoch!





Anstehen im Stau fÃ¼rs Foto​
Auch dieser Halt ist irgendwann vorbei und es geht weiter trailig erst eben und dann Ã¼ber Almwiesen bergab Richtung Alpe Trela. Mitten im steilsten StÃ¼ck sorge ich fÃ¼r einen kurzen Aufwecker: âMein Lenker verdreht sich!â Adrenalinschock! Die Vorbauschrauben sind etwas lose, was ich Wartungsschlampe nicht Ã¼berprÃ¼ft habe. Wenigstens sind wir jetzt beide hellwach, wobei Steffen wohl mehr erschrocken ist als ich. Mir passiert das nicht das erste Mal und ich behalte souverÃ¤n die Kontrolle. Nach einem kurzen Boxenstopp geht es weiter Ã¼ber eine landschaftlich schÃ¶ne Schotterabfahrt zum riesigen Stausee Lago di Cancano. Ups, bloÃ aufpassen, hier keinen der auf dem steilen Weg entgegenkommenden Wanderer Ã¼ber den Haufen zu fahren.

Hinter dem Stausee ist schon die erste Verpflegungsstation. Wir liegen gut im Zeitplan und haben bis hierher knapp 2,5 Stunden benÃ¶tigt, was unter den UmstÃ¤nden kein Wunder ist. An der Verpflegung treffen kurz nach uns auch Britta und Monika ein. Moni geht es ganz schlecht, sie hat sich eine bÃ¶se ErkÃ¤ltung (?) eingefangen und ist total fertig. Bei der heutigen Etappe und den noch kommenden Schwierigkeiten ist das jetzt kritisch. Steffen und ich beschlieÃen, ihnen soweit wir kÃ¶nnen zu helfen, damit sie wenigstens nicht heute aus dem Rennen fliegen. Wir wollen ihnen so auch ein bisschen was zurÃ¼ckgeben, da wir ja ihrem Betreuer Florian fÃ¼r das Fahren unseres Wohnmobils die weitere Rennteilnahme verdanken.
Zum GlÃ¼ck hat Steffen heute seinen stÃ¤rksten Tag und ist in der Lage Moni zu schieben - wÃ¤re bei mir nicht drin. Zum GlÃ¼ck ist es auf den ersten km zur Bocchetta di Forcola nicht so steil. Auf dem Profil sieht der Berg mit seinen knapp 800hm nicht so schwierig aus, da haben wir hier schon schlimmeres gemeistert. Die Strecke biegt in ein Seitental ab. Komisch, weiter hinten sieht es nicht so aus als ginge es da irgendwie hoch. Stimmt, rechts sehen wir im Hang, wie sich der Weg zum Trail verengt und in Schotterserpentinen langgezogen im GerÃ¶llhang nach oben fÃ¼hrt. WÃ¤hrend jetzt viele schon vom Rad steigen, schiebt Steffen Monika immer noch auf dem Rad den Berg hoch â Wahnsinn. Als der Weg sich weiter verengt, geht das nicht mehr und wÃ¤re auch gefÃ¤hrlich, da es auf der einen Seite doch recht steil und tÃ¶dlich bergab geht. Ich beteilige mich jetzt auch mal an der Plackerei und schiebe Steffens und mein Bike, damit er sich etwas ausruhen kann. Also wieder laufen, so ein Mist, die Steigung ist gar nicht so schlimm, das kÃ¶nnte man alles wunderbar fahren.

Das wird jetzt richtig anstrengend.

PlÃ¶tzlich reiÃt mich ein Schreckensruf von Steffen aus meinen schimpfenden Gedanken: âBike fÃ¤llt!â.  WAS?! Ich sehe nix, will der mich verarschen?! TatsÃ¤chlich ist Steffen gerade Augenzeuge geworden, wie das Cannondale eines unachtsamen Teilnehmers die verfrÃ¼hte Heimreise den Steilhang runter antritt. Unglaublich, der Fahrer hat sich zum GlÃ¼ck beim Absturz gerade so retten kÃ¶nnen. Das hÃ¤tte hier richtig ins Auge gehen kÃ¶nnen. Wer mehr dazu wissen will, kann ja mal die Dailys lesen. Was lernen wir daraus? Die Alpen sind kein Kindergeburtstag! Mir kann so was Ã¼brigens nicht passieren weil ich der einzige bin, der sein Bike auf der hangaufwÃ¤rtsweisenden Seite trÃ¤gt â merke, das Bike hat immer Vorrang! Normalerweise, gerade schleppe ich ja zwei von diesen Scheissdingern den Huppel hoch. Und das geht noch ne ganze Weile so. Kaum kommen wir aus dem Hang raus, geht es oben in weiteren Serpentinen Ã¼ber ein WiesengelÃ¤nde. Immerhin kÃ¶nnen wir so 200hm Ã¼ber uns ein Ende entdecken und der Weg ist jetzt wieder etwas breiter, so dass wir wieder fahren und Steffen Moni schiebt. Der nÃ¤chste Schock kommt weiter oben, weil wir noch lange nicht am Ende des Anstiegs sind, sondern der lustig weitergeht. Kein schÃ¶ner Anblick. Monika geht es Ã¼berhaupt nicht gut und langsam aber sicher wird uns klar, dass die Zeit bis zur 2. Verpflegung fÃ¼r uns heute ein Thema wird. Zwischendurch schiebe ich zur Entlastung von Steffen mal wieder die Bikes, mehr kann ich nicht tun. Dabei bekomme ich auch mal Monis Bike in die HÃ¤nde. Himmel, was ist das denn fÃ¼r eine Bahnhofsgurke? 15kg fÃ¼r ein Hardtail?! Es grenzt an ein Wunder, dass sie mit der MÃ¤hre bis hier her gekommen ist. Noch ein Aufreger, noch mehr Frust. Was kÃ¶nnte man hier so schÃ¶n fahren. Bitte sprecht mich jetzt nicht an.
NatÃ¼rlich sind wir auch nach der nÃ¤chsten Kurve immer noch nicht oben, weitere km und unzÃ¤hlige HÃ¶henmeter erwarten uns noch inmitten dieser GerÃ¶llwÃ¼ste. FÃ¼r die Aussicht habe ich jetzt wenig Zeit. Es ist jetzt schon 14 Uhr durch und ich verliere langsam die Nerven. Britta geht es genauso, aber viel tun kÃ¶nnen wir eh nicht. Monika schleppt sich entkrÃ¤ftet und fiebrig den Anstieg hoch, der dann doch eeeendlich gnÃ¤dig zu uns ist und ein Ende findet. Wir haben jetzt noch knapp 1,5 h bis zur 2. Verpflegung und es warten noch der Gegenanstieg zur Bocchetta di Forcola und die lange Abfahrt auf uns, insgesamt noch 30km. Krisensitzung. Ich bin jetzt der Arsch, der den einzig richtigen aber bitteren Vorschlag macht, dass Steffen und ich die beiden zurÃ¼cklassen und unser Finisher-Trikot absichern. Steffen sieht es genau so, wir fÃ¼hlen uns beide jetzt richtig beschissen. FÃ¼r Emotionen ist aber keine Zeit, es wird knapp. Also ballern wir runter und in den Gegenanstieg rein. Oben schnell umziehen und dann geht es auf den Supertrail von der Bocchetta zum Umbrailpass.
Wo die armen Schweine im ersten Weltkrieg noch den Nachschub zur Front schleppten, dÃ¼rfen wir jetzt runterheizen. Geil! Nicht so geil ist leider der Vollidiot, der mitten auf dem Trail steht und keine Anstalten macht, zur Seite zu gehen. Hallo, soll ich mich jetzt rechts bergab in den Tod stÃ¼rzen, oder was?!  Mit Millimeterabstand zirkele ich an dem Hirni vorbei und bedecke ihn mit FlÃ¼chen. Der verdirbt mir hier den ganzen SpaÃ. Richtig weiche Knie bekomme ich ein paar hundert Meter weiter, als ich kurz unachtsam bin, am Vorderrad wegrutsche und den Abflug in den Abgrund nur um Haaresbreite vermeide. Alter, pass auf oder willst du hier draufgehen? Den restlichen Weg zum Umbrailpass auf einem der schÃ¶nsten Trails der Alpen genieÃe ich nicht mehr wirklich. Das ist eher was fÃ¼r eine Tour, wo man auch mal Zeit fÃ¼r die traumhafte Landschaft hier hat.





Traumtrail von der Bocchetta di Forcola zum Umbrailpass​
Wir haben hier alles, aber keine Zeit. Volle Moppe heizen wir weiter auf der NaturstraÃe vom Umbrailpass 1300hm ins Tal. Bis zur Verpflegung sind es immer noch 10km, zum GlÃ¼ck bergab. Mittlerweile habe ich einen sehr unangenehmen Druck auf der Blase, aber fÃ¼r ne Pinkelpause ist jetzt wirklich die falsche Zeit. Also hochziehen und ausspucken. Die Verpflegung ist heute gottseidank mal am richtigen Punkt. 15:25 trudeln wir ein, wo ich sofort ein sehr dringendes BedÃ¼rfnis erledige. Das hÃ¤tten wir jetzt geschafft, aber erleichtert sind wir nicht (also ich jetzt gerade schon, zumindest was meine Blase betrifft). Noch sind es 50km und 600hm. Das kÃ¶nnen wir eigentlich bis 18:00 nicht schaffen, d.h. 1h Zeitstrafe. Wir fahren trotzdem mal los. Britta ist Ã¼brigens auch rechtzeitig da und Moni schafft es kurz vor knapp auch noch. Allerdings steigt sie hier dann aus. Schluss, aus, Ende. Was fÃ¼r ein Drama â¦

Der weitere Weg fÃ¼hrt uns jetzt im Tal und den TalhÃ¤ngen weiter bis Naturns. Die Sonne scheint, Ã¼berall sind Weinberge, willkommen in SÃ¼dtirol. Damit es uns nicht zu gut geht, biegt die Strecke kurz nach der Verpflegung fÃ¼r 200hm auf einen fiesen Anstieg, mitten in der glÃ¼henden Nachmittagssonne. Die nÃ¤chsten 5km sind nochmal leicht trailig auf einem HÃ¶henweg und ganz nett. Ich merke jetzt aber langsam die VerschleiÃerscheinungen der ganzen Schieberei in meinen Beinen. Volldampf ist nicht mehr drin. DafÃ¼r herrscht unten im Tal angekommen wieder RÃ¼ckenwind, sogar recht stark und es geht leicht bergab. Hier entspannt sich ein etwas surreales GesprÃ¤ch zwischen uns, in dessen Folge ich mir aufgrund zu viel Klugschei$erei einen ordentlichen Anschiss von Steffen einfange. Wir haben eindeutig zu viel Sonne abbekommen. Nach dem Streit in Scuol sind wir jetzt quitt.
Noch 40km. Die StraÃe zeigt mal wieder nach oben. Ich bin physisch am Ende. Von wegen heute fÃ¤llt ein Anstieg aus, wir nehmen wieder mal alles mit, wo der Asphalt in den Himmel zeigt. Der Stanciu hat sich natÃ¼rlich irgendwo im Ziel verkrochen - Feigling. QuÃ¤lend langsame nÃ¤hern wir uns dem Ziel, was fÃ¼r eine Schinderei. Wenigstens geht es anderen genau so oder noch schlimmer, z.B. Bernd von den Radkappen, der immer noch Probleme hat.

9:25 stehen schlieÃlich auf der Uhr, als wir in Naturns nach etlichen weiteren km auf Anstiegen, Weinbergabfahrten, Trails usw. ankommen. Ich kÃ¶nnte dazu jetzt was schreiben, will mich aber nicht an Details erinnern. Im Ziel reiÃen wir uns trotz der Strapazen kurz zusammen, als wir den powderjo auf einen netten Plausch treffen. Muss ja nicht jeder sehen, wie wir im Arsch sind. Danach treffen wir dann auch Britta und Moni, die von der Verpflegung aus per Auto ins Ziel ist. Als Belohnung fÃ¼r unsere Hilfe heute bekommen wir KÃ¼sschen und ne Stunde Zeitstrafe. Gerechtigkeit ist anders aber mir jetzt egal, genau so wie dass wir heute als 270. unser schlechtestes Resultat bei der TAC eingefahren haben. Mich interessiert die nÃ¤chste Stunde nur eins: Wo ist die Zielverpflegung? Zum GlÃ¼ck ist noch was von den leckeren belegten BrÃ¶tchen und dem Joghurt Ã¼brig, also gibt es ne Fressorgie.
Nach dem obligatorischen Anstehen beim Bikewash, â¦ Steffen dein Einsatz â¦, begutachten wir unseren Campingstellplatz. Der liegt sehr idyllisch direkt an einem Hochspannungsumspannwerk, brutzel.

Die Strapazen haben heute nicht nur uns, sondern auch dem Material zugesetzt. Steffen muss vorne die BremsbelÃ¤ge wechseln, ich hinten. Meine Vorbauschrauben ziehe ich wohl auch mal besser nach. Dann ist auch schon Essenszeit. Wir schlagen uns ordentlich den Magen fÃ¼r morgen voll. Dann wird es noch viel schlimmer als heute werden. Dabei fÃ¼hle ich mich jetzt schon leer wie sonst nach einem Langdistanz-Marathon, da brauche ich dann normalerweise 3-4 Tage zur Regeneration. Aber ich muss doch morgen schon wieder ran, und dass bei fast 4000hm. So viel bin ich noch nie an einem Tag gefahren, geschweige denn nach so einem Ding wie heute.

HILFE!


----------



## Everstyle (14. August 2008)

Bin Gestern alleine losgefahren. War leider keiner da. Dafür aber wieder ein Mal eine nette Streckenzusammentsellung zum und vom AK ausprobiert. Ich sag nur Hader.../Grüner Balken aufwärts und am AK-Westhang in Richtung Fuxi runter...harder/faster/scooter...ehm ich meine scott'er


----------



## m.a.t. (14. August 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ICH WILL HIER BERICHTE LESEN!!!
> NIMM DIR EIN PAAR TAGE FREI UND MACH GEFÄLLIGST!!!


Steffen gib doch selbst auch mal Gas.
Jetzt haben uns die beiden U3/Hohemarker auch beim Berichteschreiben ordentlich stehengelassen.


----------



## blackbike__ (14. August 2008)

na endlich geht's weiter! super spannend, echt die härte etappe, und etappe 6 wird wohl kaum leichter werden (4000 hm !!! mir haben die 3400 am geiseljoch ja sowas von gereicht)

bin gespannt auf die fortsetzung


----------



## m.a.t. (14. August 2008)

Das fieseste war an der Etappe, dass sie auf dem Höhenprofil total easy aussieht, weil es 'fast' nur bergab geht. War aber dann richtig schlimm. An der 2. Verpflegung sind auf der Etappe auch eine Menge Teams rausgeflogen.


----------



## Lupo (14. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Lupo!
> Damit du dich nicht langweilen musst, ....



danke mat aber ich hab keine zeit zum langweilen. aus organisatorischen gründen kann ich nur von 17:00 bis 7:00 krank sein


----------



## Erdi01 (14. August 2008)

*@mat*, von Dir wieder ein klasse Bericht und ich frage mich wieder WARUM tut man sich das an 

Man hetzt über die Alpen, sucht händeringend Womofahrer, pisst sich gegenseitig an, bringt sich fast um ... und zum Dank zahlt man auch noch dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (14. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und ich frage mich wieder WARUM tut man sich das an


Tut mir leid, das ist eine Frage über die menschliche Existenz an sich und lässt sich _nur_ durch Selbererleben beantworten


----------



## karsten13 (14. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, das ist eine Frage über die menschliche Existenz an sich und lässt sich _nur_ durch Selbererleben beantworten





... und ausserdem sollte man den letzen Etappenbericht mit Zieleinlauf in Riva abwarten ... ich bin jedenfalls gespannt ...


----------



## powderJO (15. August 2008)

morgen mat,

danke für den tollen bericht der für mich persönlich schönsten etappe - aber wir konnten auch die trails bis auf die stellen, an denen eh jeder schieben musste fahren und mussten nicht anstehen und warten und schieben. schade finde ich, dass sich euer einsatz für die beiden mädels nicht so richtig gelohnt hat  aber es hat ja wirklich viele erwischt auf bzw. nach dieser etappe, gerade bei den mädelsteams. euch da zusätzlich noch eine zeitstrafe aufzubrummen finde ich wirklich suoer-assi. stanciu scheint das aber je nach team und laune mal so und mal anders zu entscheiden  merkwürdig.


----------



## Hornisborn (15. August 2008)

Hat jemand von Euch lust eine Runde zufahren? Ich hab nämlich schon Feierabend und viel Zeit.

Versuch auch nächsten Mittwoch mal wieder dabei zusein.

Gruß Michael


----------



## sipaq (15. August 2008)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch lust eine Runde zufahren? Ich hab nämlich schon Feierabend und viel Zeit.
> 
> Versuch auch nächsten Mittwoch mal wieder dabei zusein.


Heute Abend, so ab 18 Uhr hätt ich durchaus Bock mal wieder 'ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Hornisborn (15. August 2008)

Alles klar dann um 18:00 Uhr Hohemark?

Wann wird es eigentlich dunkel? Würde sonst mein Licht mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (15. August 2008)

Na das war mal wieder 'ne nette Tour. Wie üblich war im Taunus nix los und so sind wir genüsslich rauf den Altkönig und dann auf den Feldi. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Hornisborn (16. August 2008)

Ja, war eine schöne Tour! Können wir gerne wiederholen.

Nächstes mal werd ich aber Sicherheitshalber mein Licht mitnehmen.


----------



## sipaq (16. August 2008)

Wieso, bist Du nicht vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## Hornisborn (16. August 2008)

Doch schon, aber wenn wir noch das andere Stück gefahren währen, hätte ich sie schon gebraucht.


----------



## sipaq (18. August 2008)

Es soll heute Abend ja noch ganz schön werden. Hat da irgendwer Bock so gegen 18 Uhr oder 18.30 Uhr 'ne Feierabendrunde im Taunus mit mir zu drehen?


----------



## sipaq (18. August 2008)

Und hier ist der LMB-Eintrag.


----------



## sipaq (18. August 2008)

Ich fahr jetzt los. Falls doch noch einer mitkommen will, dann bitte aufs Handy anrufen. Nummer ist im LMB-Eintrag.


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2008)

war heut noch nix für mich. wenn am mittwoch das wetter ok ist bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Everstyle (18. August 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt los. Falls doch noch einer mitkommen will, dann bitte aufs Handy anrufen. Nummer ist im LMB-Eintrag.



Ich glaube, wir sind uns bei Niederursel nicht weit vom Lahmer Esel begegnet. Ich bin aber weiter gefahren, da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob du es bist. Das war so ca. 17 Uhr gewesen sein. Witzig....

Ich habe seit Heute Urlaub, deshalb bin ich schon gegen Mittag losgefahren.


----------



## sipaq (19. August 2008)

Echt witzig. Ich wollte Dich auch grade hier im Forum fragen, ob Du es warst, der mir kurz vor der A5-Unterführung entgegengekommen ist 

Das mit der Zeit kommt hin. Dürfte so 17.40 Uhr gewesen sein. War echt lustig gestern. Ich war noch nie alleine oben auf dem Altkönig-Gipfel. War richtig romantisch da oben bei tiefstehender Sonne so gegen 19.15 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (19. August 2008)

Hallo,

Mittwoch AWB? Naja ich nehme mal mein Rad mit in die Arbeit.

Jens


----------



## Lupo (19. August 2008)

...vergess die gummistiefel net

wenns trocken ist bin ich dabei....


----------



## Stump1967 (20. August 2008)

Ich kann heute leider doch nicht.
Mein neuer Hinterreifen ist platt, den muß ich erst dicht bekommen. Sah bis gestern auch so aus, nur heute morgen war er platt. 

Und mein Winterbike ist noch nicht einsatzbereit.

Wetter ist eh nicht so gut, also dann nächste Woche.

Jens


----------



## sipaq (20. August 2008)

Also ich werde es heute Abend nicht schaffen


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2008)

jungs ihr lasst euch echt ganz schön bitten ... die woche ist schon fast wieder rum und wir sind berichtemäßig noch lange nicht in riva. da muss jetzt mal mehr zug rein. )


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2008)

komme auch nicht. der taunus wird gerade noch mal frisch geduscht.

und ich mach das jetzt nach 6 stunden judenkopfrunde ausflattern auch erst mal ...

wir sehn uns hoffentlich mal am sonntag


----------



## m.a.t. (20. August 2008)

6. Etappe Naturns â Kaltern 24.07.2008 
Untertitel: âDer Uli ist so ein Assiâ

Heute gilt es also. 98km, 4000hm. Uff, hatte ich vor den anderen Etappen nur Respekt, vor der hier habe ich seit der ersten VerÃ¶ffentlichung des HÃ¶henprofils Angst. Normalerweise als Einzelrennen kein Thema , aber das ist jetzt hier schon Etappe 6 und die Beine fÃ¼hlen sich schon bei den 2 Stufen ins Wohnmobil unangenehm an. 
Wenigstens habe ich nach der Anstrengung der letzten Etappe gut geschlafen, in Livigno lag das wohl wirklich an der HÃ¶he. Aufgrund der zu erwartenden QuÃ¤lerei heute, Ã¼berlasse ich nichts dem Zufall:  die letzten Powerbar Gels, WarmupÃ¶l und ne Koffeintablette kombiniert mit einer Aspirin. So hochgedopt betrachte ich dann die sÃ¼dlich von Naturns in den strahlend blauen Morgenhimmel aufragende Bergkette wo wir gleich drÃ¼ber mÃ¼ssen. Was fÃ¼r ein schÃ¶ner Tag zum Sterben.

Der Startblock D macht heute einen etwas ausgedÃ¼nnten Eindruck. Gestern hat es doch ne ganze Menge Teams erwischt und heute wird es wohl kaum besser werden. PÃ¼nktlich 9 donnert wieder âHighway to hellâ durch die Boxen â ich kann es jetzt nicht mehr hÃ¶ren. Also los, dann auf hoch zur Naturnser Alm, dem ersten Scharfrichter heute mit (mal wieder) 1400hm am StÃ¼ck. Der Berg fÃ¤hrt sich Ã¤hnlich wie hoch zur Venetalm auf der 2. Etappe, nur etwas gleichmÃ¤Ãiger und nicht ganz so steil. DafÃ¼r haben wir heute den ersten richtigen Sommertag mit einem wolkenlosen blauen Himmel.  Ich merke relativ schnell, dass meine Beine den gestrigen Tag besser verdaut haben als mein restlicher KÃ¶rper. Entweder habe ich mich am Abend Ã¼berfressen oder die Medikamentierung bekommt mir nicht. Vielleicht hÃ¤tte ich das ja mal vorher testen sollen. Eins steht fest, meine Berufswahl ist schon mal nicht so falsch, als Radprofi bin ich jedenfalls aufgrund der DopingunvertrÃ¤glichkeit (und das Zeug steht nicht mal auf der Liste!) denkbar ungeeignet. Im Kopf ist mir Ã¼bel, wie kurz vor dem Kreislaufkollaps. :kotz: So ein Mist, von den Beinen her ginge jetzt mehr Tempo, der Rest will absolut nicht. 
Etwas Positives passiert aber doch so ca. zur HÃ¤lfte des Anstiegs. Da kommt uns das nach inoffiziellen Umfragen unbeliebteste Team der TAC entgegen, die Klose-Zwillinge. Aufgabe wegen âphysischerâ Probleme heiÃt es spÃ¤ter.  So eine Lachnummer, was denken die denn haben die anderen Teilnehmer hier?! Ne, wir bohren uns alle wÃ¤hrend der Schinderei lÃ¤ssig in der Nase. Die haben einfach keinen Bock mehr gehabt, nachdem sie gesehen haben, dass es nicht mehr fÃ¼rs Podium reicht, Bike-Pack!
Nachdem das mal gesagt werden musste, wenden wir uns wieder unseren Helden zu. Die haben auch âphysischeâ Probleme, aber definitiv anderer Natur. Neben den Qualen in den Beinen diskutieren wir im Anstieg weitere Verluste im Unterleibsbereich. Als etwas Ã¼bertriebenes Fazit zitiere ich spontan den berÃ¼hmten Ausspruch eines echten Fachmanns:




Ob es an der HÃ¶henluft liegt, keine Ahnung, aber wir fallen beide fast vom Rad vor Lachen.
Nach diesem spaÃigen Zeitvertreib nÃ¤hern wir uns auch unaufhaltsam der Naturnser Alm, wo die ersten bereits ihre Mittagspause machen. Das ist uns noch zu frÃ¼h, erst mal geht es auf schÃ¶nen Bergwegen weiter. In der Abfahrt holt Florian mit sehr gewagten ManÃ¶vern wieder zu uns auf, na hoffentlich hat er sich bei der heutigen Etappe nicht zu viel vorgenommen. Die letzten 300hm ins Tal zur 1. Verpflegung legen wir heute auf sehr schÃ¶nen, steilen, aber gut zu fahrenden Trails zurÃ¼ck. Einzig die wechselnden Kontraste auf dem Weg zwischen schattigen und sehr sonnigen Stellen machen mir wie immer Probleme. Egal, Augen zu und durch, das macht endlich mal wieder richtig SpaÃ und es stehen auch nicht so viele Leute im Weg rum, Yippie! BloÃ das MÃ¤del vor mir macht Anstalten anzuhalten, dafÃ¼r ist hier aber kein Platz und so feuer ich sie an, weiterzufahren. Klappt auch wunderbar und so spuckt uns der Trail kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter in der prallen Mittagssonne auf der StraÃe zur Verpflegung aus. Dort fackeln wir nicht lange und ziehen in zÃ¼gigem Tempo weiter. Noch liegen wir sehr gut in der Zeit fÃ¼r das Limit an der 2. Verpflegung, aber riskieren mal lieber nichts.





SchÃ¶ne Trailabfahrt von der Naturnser Alm als Belohnung fÃ¼r die 1400hm lange Auffahrt​
Schon nach den ersten paar Metern des 2. Anstiegs ist fÃ¼r mich klar, das Ding nominiere ich mit groÃem Abstand zum ekligsten Drecksberg der TAC. Mitten in der Sonne, so gut wie kein Schatten und fieseste Steigungsprozente. Wenigstens habe ich mir bei der Verpflegung fast 2 Liter Wasser direkt reingedrÃ¼ckt, um bei der Hitzeschlacht nicht trocken zu laufen. Wieviele Trinkflaschen ich insgesamt bei der Etappe gebraucht habe? Keine Ahnung, bei Nr. 10 an der 2. Verpflegung habe ich dann irgendwann aufgehÃ¶rt mitzuzÃ¤hlen, 15 waren es aber mindestens.

Der Anstieg ist ein ganz gemeines Ding und Leiden pur.  Auf dem vorletzten oder letzten Ritzel krieche ich dahin, den meisten anderen geht es nicht besser, die ersten fangen auch schon bald zu schieben an. Auf Asphalt! Meinen ausgefeilten Mordplan an Adolf Stanciu kann ich nur deshalb nicht ausfÃ¼hren, weil die Drecksau nicht da ist.  Aufgrund der UmstÃ¤nde wÃ¤ren mir mildernde UmstÃ¤nde sicher.
Im unteren Teil noch bis zu 20% steil, wird es zum GlÃ¼ck nach quÃ¤lend langen 500hm oben etwas flacher und schattiger. Zum Ausruhen ist aber noch lange keine Zeit, weil das geht dann nochmal zÃ¤he 400hm weiter rauf. Oben angekommen erwarten uns noch ein paar nette AWB-Trails Richtung Gampenpass. Wenigsten merke ich da, dass noch Druck da ist. SpaÃ machtâs auch. Weniger lustig ist die StreckenfÃ¼hrung am Gampenpass. Dort fahren wir in Sichtweite des Passes links von der StraÃe ab und weiter bergauf. Aua! Wenigstens haben wir von hier oben eine schÃ¶ne Aussicht ins Etschtal. Ich bilde mir auch ein, ganz entfernt den Gardasee sehen zu kÃ¶nnen, aber das ist geografisch unmÃ¶glich und wahrscheinlich eine Halluzination. Kein Wunder bei der Hitze.  Wir haben es jetzt kurz vor 15:00. Langsam sollte mal die 2. Verpflegung kommen, zumindest laut Streckenprofil. Denkste, weit und breit nichts zu sehen. Mittlerweile quÃ¤len wir uns den 3. Anstieg des Tages zum Felixer Weiher hoch und sind beide nach Ã¼ber 2500hm ordentlich angezÃ¤hlt. Noch eine Schotterrampe, immer noch keine Verpflegung, noch eine Kurve, wieder nichts. Wo ist das Mistding?!  Wieder mal stimmt das Profil nicht, und das heute an einer wirklich entscheidenden Stelle. Ab und zu ein paar Entfernungsangaben zur Verpflegung/Ziel an der Strecke auf Schildern wÃ¤ren nicht so verkehrt, geht ja bei anderen Veranstaltungen auch. Wir sind jetzt beide wirklich richtig sauer, davon wird der Anstieg aber weder flacher noch kÃ¼rzer. Also weiterquÃ¤len. Ab und zu ein Blick auf die Uhr, naja reicht noch aber allzu weit sollte die Station nicht mehr entfernt sein.
Endlose Minuten spÃ¤ter erreichen wir schlieÃlich den Felix Weiher. Und just an diesem idyllischen Fleckchen Erde ist dann auch eeeeeeeeendlich die Verpflegung. Wir trudeln hier sehr erleichtert rechtzeitig ca. 50min vor dem Zeitlimit ein. Gott sei Dank, damit ist unser Finisher-Trikot in Riva so gut wie gesichert. Ob dieser Erkenntnis verdrÃ¤ngt die Freude meine geistige ErschÃ¶pfung, kÃ¶rperlich bin ich aber am Ende. Wenig hilfreich ist dabei die schlechte Versorgungslage an der Station, das Wasser und Iso ist denen nÃ¤mlich mittlerweile ausgegangen.  Egal, wir machen jetzt erst mal ordentlich Siesta, das haben wir uns schlieÃlich verdient. Bei dieser Etappe galt unsere Aufmerksamkeit eigentlich nur der Strecke bis zu diesem Punkt, deshalb ist jetzt irgendwie bei uns beiden die Luft raus. Steffen hat total schlechte Laune, weiÃ der Geier warum.

Zwei, drei Snacks spÃ¤ter trudelt Mark von den Radkappen ein. Von Bernd ist weit und breit keine Spur, er hat sich noch nicht so richtig von seiner Magengeschichte erholt. Naja, ist noch ne halbe Stunde Zeit. Warum aber Mark statt ihm zu helfen hier rumsteht und rumlabert, versteht aber wohl nur er. Von meinem Teampartner wÃ¼rde ich da etwas mehr UnterstÃ¼tzung verlangen.  Das schauen wir uns ne Weile an, wÃ¤hrend die Uhr unerbittlich vorrÃ¼ckt. Wo ist Behle?! Weit und breit nix zu sehen. 16:00 ist dann irgendwann auch durch und Bernd immer noch nicht da. Mittlerweile hat Mark sein Rad Ã¼ber die Linie geschoben, damit er das Limit einhÃ¤lt. GnÃ¤digerweise verlÃ¤ngern die Ordner das Limit um weitere 5 Minuten, weil die Verpflegung nicht am offiziell angekÃ¼ndigten Platz ist. Das reicht dann, wenn auch knapp, fÃ¼r Bernd, der gerade noch rechtzeitig vÃ¶llig fertig reinfÃ¤hrt. Die nÃ¤chsten Teams, die jetzt kommen, fliegen alle raus.  Das ist bitter und die hitzigen und unschÃ¶nen Diskussionen, die sich jetzt am Verpflegungspunkt entspannen, kann sich jeder vorstellen. Wir verlassen dann auch schnell diesen Anblick und gehen nach knapp 1h Pause wieder auf die Strecke.





Klasse, wir haben das Limit geschafft. Happy happy joy joy!​
Wie gesagt, bei uns ist irgendwie die Luft raus und so schleppen wir uns mehr schlecht als recht den nÃ¤chsten Anstieg zum Gantkofel hoch. Wir haben jetzt fast 3000hm in den Beinen und keine rechte Lust mehr. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass der Berg genau schon wie hoch zum Felixer Weiher super eklig zu fahren ist, grober Schotter und immer wieder steile Rampen. Das zehrt nicht nur an den kÃ¶rperlichen Reserven, sondern auch an den mentalen. Steffens Zustand macht mir noch mehr Sorgen als mein eigener, der aber auch schon schei$$e ist. Steffen halluziniert irgendwas von wegen âhoffentlich schaffen wir es bis zum Sonnenuntergang noch bis ins Zielâ.  AuÃerdem schiebt er ziemlich oft. Wir kommen nur extrem langsam vorwÃ¤rts, kaum schneller als ein FuÃgÃ¤nger. Die Situation ist trostlos, und um uns rum sieht es nicht besser aus. Kaum sonst jemand ist auf der Strecke zu sehen. Ohne die Schilder wÃ¼rde ich nicht wissen, dass wir noch auf der richtigen Strecke sind. 1(!) Stunde spÃ¤ter haben wir auch diesen letzten Gipfel fÃ¼r heute erklommen, obwohl das max. 400hm waren. Konditionell lÃ¤sst sich der Leistungsabfall nicht erklÃ¤ren, bei uns stimmt es einfach im Kopf nicht mehr. 
Bei den Trails die jetzt bergab hin zur MendelpassstraÃe fÃ¼hren, mÃ¼ssen wir aufgrund unseres Zustands aufpassen, dass wir nicht so unkonzentriert wie wir sind, noch bÃ¶se stÃ¼rzen. Zum GlÃ¼ck lassen sich die Trails halbwegs nett fahren, nur an einigen steilen steinigen Stellen schieben wir kurz - sicher ist sicher. Bei einer ganz besonders fiesen Wurzelpassage denken wir uns noch, wenn da jetzt einer total fertig runterfÃ¤hrt, riskiert er alles. Prompt klappert und rumpelt es auch schon von hinten und wie auf Ansage werden wir Zeuge wie sich Bernd filmreif seitlich in den Steilhang rammt.  Er macht dem Radkappen-Namen mit dieser dÃ¤mlichen Aktion alle Ehre und hat riesen GlÃ¼ck, dass weder ihm noch dem Bike bei dieser Nummer was passiert. Wir stapfen kopfschÃ¼ttelnd 5m weiter und schwingen uns wieder in den Sattel, keine Ahnung was diese Schwachsinnsnummer von denen sollte.
Zusammen fahren wir die nÃ¤chsten km bis wir auf die StraÃe treffen, die zum Mendelpass fÃ¼hrt. Zum Pass geht es leicht bergauf, trotzdem kriechen wir auf dem letzten Loch dahin.

Hier muss jetzt sofort was passieren!

2km zeigt das Schild an, ok das ist die Ansage. Auf die Radkappen, die vor uns rumgurken, haben wir eh grad den Hass, dass ist der ideale Punkt, um ne Marke zu setzen.
Ich schau Steffen kurz an: âDie fahren wir jetzt aus den Schuhen!â.
âHast du ne Meise?!â. 
Ich schalte aufs groÃe Blatt und ziehe durch. Hinter mir hÃ¶re ich es klacken, Steffen geht mit.  Ich will lieber nicht wissen, was er jetzt denkt, aber wir mÃ¼ssen aus dem psychischen Tal raus. Unbedingt. Also verschÃ¤rfe ich die Situation noch mit einem dummen Spruch, als wir volle Mobbe an den Kappen vorbeischnellen: âSoll ich euch beim Einparken helfen?â.  Oder sowas in der Art, Trashtalk war immer schon Â´ne StÃ¤rke von mir. Mark guckt mich dumm an und sagt dann noch irgendwas BlÃ¶des. Das hÃ¶re ich aber schon nicht mehr, weil der Puls laut zwischen meinen Ohren pocht. Blutrausch, Attacke, Kette recht, VOLLGAS!

Wir sind wieder im Radrennen, yeah!

So ballern wir die nÃ¤chsten 2 km als wÃ¼rde es kein morgen geben und der Teufel uns hÃ¶chstpersÃ¶nlich im Nacken sitzen. Steffen ist zwar offensichtlich zuerst sauer auf mich, fÃ¤hrt aber schon wieder wie ein junger Gott. War also wirklich nur ein mentales Loch. Auf jeden Fall hat es jetzt bei uns Klick gemacht und wir heizen weiter. 25km und ca. 400hm sind es noch bis ins Ziel. Oben am Mendelpass angekommen gehtâs die StraÃe wieder flott runter. Wir drÃ¤ngeln ein paar Autos und Rennradler weg, Platz da jetzt kommt der AWB Express! Weiter unten fahren wir fast am Streckenabzweig vorbei, schaffen die Kurve aber gerade noch. Ab jetzt wirdâs wieder anstrengend, tendenziell zwar immer bergab aber mit knackigen kurzen Zwischenanstiegen geht es weiter Richtung Ziel. Die StreckenfÃ¼hrung ist super, fast jede Abfahrt fÃ¼hrt auf schnellen Trails durch die LaubwÃ¤lder zu Tal.  Wir mÃ¼ssen uns auch etwas sputen, es ist schon nach 18:00 und auf einigen Trails lassen die SichtverhÃ¤ltnisse etwas zu wÃ¼nschen Ã¼brig. Egal, wir lassen ein Team nach dem anderen stehen und keulen weiter. 

Nach dem Tiefpunkt auf der ersten Etappe ist das heute unsere Sternstunde.

Schmerzen sind da, spielen aber keine Rolle mehr. Wir fahren im Rausch. Keine Ahnung wo die Power herkommt, aber wir haben wieder Druck und SpaÃ. Die Nummer ist umso genialer, da sie total schwachsinnig und benebelt ist. SchlieÃlich bekommen wir ja heute auch wieder unsere 10 Stunden aufgebrummt, wie alle anderen die wir gerade abziehen. Trotzdem gehen wir heute als klare Gewinner vom Platz.

So kurz nach 7 spuckt uns dann der letzte Trail aus und wir haben die Weinberge um Kaltern und den Kalterer See in der Abendsonne im Blick. Wunderbar. Unser High wird nur kurz durch einen Beinaheunfall im Weinberg gebremst, als Steffen um eine Kurve schieÃt, auf der uns gerade ein Italiener mit seinem Auto entgegenkommt. Eine Sekunde spÃ¤ter und es hÃ¤tte gekracht. Ups, da passen wir jetzt die letzten km mal besser auf. Den Schlussanstieg wuchten wir auch noch hoch und dann sind wir auch ganz plÃ¶tzlich nach 10:20 im Ziel. Das war doch zum Ende hin nochmal richtig geil!  Wir haben heute auch trotz unserer Siesta am Felixer Weiher bei der schwersten Etappe der TAC eines unserer besten Einzelresultate eingefahren. Die Form ist also schon nicht so schlecht.

Breit grinsend erwartet Pierre uns bereits im Ziel. HÃ¤tte er mal besser was von der Zielverpflegung fÃ¼r uns reserviert, da gibt es nÃ¤mlich jetzt hier bei der hÃ¤rtesten Etappe der TAC fÃ¼r uns als Belohnung nur noch einen Apfel.  Egal, wir sind immer noch auf 180 und feiern uns ob unseres erstaunlichen Wiederauferstehens erst mal selbst. Pierre hÃ¤lt uns auch gleich die Daily unter die Nase. Hah, den Leadern erging es heute auch nicht besser. Ich zitiere: Karl Platt âDer Uli ist so ein Assi.â, Martin Kraler âDer Uli hat einfach kein GefÃ¼hlâ. Das geht runter wie Butter.




War doch gar nicht so schlimm, oder?​
Fast 40 Minuten spÃ¤ter trudeln dann auch (ab)geschlagen und kaputt die Radkappen ein. Wir grinsen nur blÃ¶d rum, die Etappe gehÃ¶rt uns. 

Die Pastaparty ist gleich nebenan und langsam wird es auch Zeit fÃ¼rs Abendmahl. Staubig und verschwitzt wie wir sind stÃ¼rzen wir uns auch gleich ins GedrÃ¤nge, obwohl wir keine Ausweise dabeihaben. Aber so wie wir aussehen, legt sich doch besser keiner mit uns an. Zur Belohnung gibtâs heute auch ein Pils dazu, haben wir uns wirklich verdient.

Das Wohnmobil steht heute unten am Kalterer See, das ist nochmal ein StÃ¼ck weiter. So cruisen wir locker runter in den Sonnenuntergang und machen dabei noch die 100km voll. 


ENDE SIEG AUS


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2008)

sehr schön. besonders gefällt mir natürlich die klose passage. die eine der beiden dummen kühe hat sich bei mir schon am ersten etappenort in unserer unterkunft total disqualifiziert als sie mir quasi verbieten wollte am internet-port des hotels nach den ergebnissen zu sehen. schließlich habe sie ja wichtige dinge dort zu erledigen. arrogantes, unhöfliches pack. als ich sie dann beim anstieg zur naturnser alm am rand sitzen sah, konnte ich mir ein schadenfreudiges lächeln nicht verkneifen.

edit: startet ihr eigentlich bei den taunustrails?


----------



## sipaq (21. August 2008)

Sehr geiler Bericht und Hammer-Tour. Ich finde ja schon 2000hm extrem hart, aber dann gleich das Doppelte!

Die Klose-Mädels scheinen ja irgendwie alle gefressen zu haben. Was haben die denn alles angestellt, dass sie jeder so gern hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (21. August 2008)

Tolle Berichte! Ich war im Urlaub (ich bin gerade im Flughafen Barajas gelandet als der Unfall gestern passierte   ) ... und konnte den Forum nicht oft lesen

Ihr habt aber viel geleistet...man hat sogar Bock nächstes Jahr mitzumachen 

@MAT: Glückwünsche, deine Berichte sind wirklich toll, sehr lebendig, der Stuck mit dem Attacke am Ende von der Etappe hat spass gemacht! Ich habe alle durchgelesen. Schade, dass Steffen nicht etwas dazu schreibt

Gruss und weiter so

Rubén


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. August 2008)

Gestern kam mein neuer PC an, morgen wird er komplett bespielbar gemacht, dann setz ich mich gleich an meine Version. Die wird natürlich zu 90% identisch, aber ich werde die Gewichtung zwischen Matthias´und meinen schwachen Momenten deutlich anders gestalten.
Taunustrails wäre nett, aber leider gehts nicht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. August 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Taunustrails wäre nett, aber leider gehts nicht.


Geht nicht gibts nicht!


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2008)

... und wieder eine grandiose platzierung bei den damen 

dabei hätte ich euch doch so gerne mal richtig leiden sehen wollen


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. August 2008)

Glückwunsch!
Könnt ja am Mittwoch mal persönlich damit prahlen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6596
Habe einen alten Termin kopiert und lustigerweise es hat die Eingetragenen von damals übernommen.


----------



## Stump1967 (25. August 2008)

da ich dann schon angemeldet bin werde ich wohl dabei sein.
Also bis Mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (25. August 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> da ich dann schon angemeldet bin werde ich wohl dabei sein.
> Also bis Mittwoch.


----------



## laufand (26. August 2008)

Bin am Mi. auch dabei...

CU

Andreas


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. August 2008)

laufand schrieb:


> Bin am Mi. auch dabei...
> 
> CU
> 
> Andreas



Das finde ich jetzt aber wirklich schön! Das wird zum Saisonende unsere erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt dieses Jahr.


----------



## blackbike__ (26. August 2008)

muss arbeiten am mittwoch wär auch gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## stay_anonym (26. August 2008)

Hallo, ich würde auch gern mitfahren.
Bitte gebt mal die Koordinaten durch, die ich meinem Navi einspeisen muss, damit ich ankomme.
Bis moin 
Stephan


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. August 2008)

Hallo,
einfach das angegebene Ziel bei Google Maps eingeben, da ist ein großer Parkplatz mit vielen Bikern. Wir sind die kleine Gruppe am rechten Rand.


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2008)

oh, hulkihulk ist auch dabei. dann müßt ihr unbedingt den reichenbachtrail vom kleinen feldi runterfahren 

mal schauen, ob ich morgen abend frei bekomme ...


----------



## stay_anonym (26. August 2008)

mein navi schreit nach ner straße.
a.-lechler straße?
oder anders - ist der parkplatz hohemark ausgeschildert? thx 4 help


----------



## Lupo (26. August 2008)

stay_anonym schrieb:


> ...
> a.-lechler straße?...



....genau

reichenbachtrail ist gut...und alles wo viel federweg gefordert wird, gelle erdi


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> reichenbachtrail ist gut...und alles wo viel federweg gefordert wird, gelle erdi


Hm ... aus der Nummer komm ich wohl eh nich mehr raus, mein SOS Lämpchen läd schon ... und dann werdet ihr morgen wohl einen äußerst seltenen Gast haben ... mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (27. August 2008)

Ich beneide Euch. Ich würd heut abend auch gern mitkommen, muss aber leider arbeiten


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2008)

hab heut leider nur zeit für ne kurze runde ...

vielleicht komm ich mal kurz vorbei ...


----------



## powderJO (27. August 2008)

und wie jede woche die übliche aufforderung an die beiden transalpfinish: schreiben sollt ihr, schreiben!


----------



## m.a.t. (27. August 2008)

Mir ist das Tempo ja auch peinlich. Was meinst du, schaffen wir es im Bericht bis Riva vor dem Startschuss 2009?
Steffen hat übrigens mal wieder Probleme mit dem PC. Jaja, alles nur Ausreden ich weiß.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. August 2008)

so das war mein erster Besuch bei AWB 

Schee war's, schee anstrengend berruf mim Hollandrad. Wo waren wir  Mamorsteine habe ich irgendwo aufgeschnappt und Reichenbachtal , das habe ich mir gemerkt. 

Nächste Woche könnt nochmal klappen. Werd versuchen wieder am Start zu sein ...

*@Dr.Faust*, wie heisten die Sattelstützen mit "Aufzug" von dehnen Du mir erzählt hast


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2008)

hab mich auf meinem heimweg von einer gc-truppe verleiten lassen, den victoria-tempel-trail uphill zu fahren.
die jungs waren zwar net unfit, mussten aber am tempel ne verschnaufpause einlegen  im folgenden teil hat mich einer noch erwischt. der ruhte sich dann aber nach der schlüsselstelle an den stufen gleich wieder aus 
ich habs natürlich komplett durchgezogen


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. August 2008)

Was war das denn heute? Drei Platten und zwei davon ich. Was doppelt so viele waren wie in der gesamten Saison bisher...
Hoffentlich werden es trotz Ramadan nächste Woche wieder ähnlich viele Mitfahrer.

http://www.crankbrothers.com/seatposts.php
http://www.gravitydropper.com/


----------



## Erdi01 (27. August 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> http://www.crankbrothers.com/seatposts.php
> http://www.gravitydropper.com/



Danke. Die crankbrother könnt gefallen  Glücklicherweise gibt's das "Schnäppchen" nicht in 27,2


----------



## powderJO (28. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Was meinst du, schaffen wir es im Bericht bis Riva vor dem Startschuss 2009?



geht ihr wieder an den start? ich habe es eigentlich vor... 
was den bericht angeht wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn ihr es über den winter ziehen würdet. dann hat man in der kalten bikefeindlichen jahreszeit wenigstens ein bißchen was vom sommergefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (31. August 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> 6. Etappe Naturns  Kaltern 24.07.2008
> Untertitel: Der Uli ist so ein Assi
> 
> 
> ENDE SIEG AUS



@M.A.T. : How the hell did you remember all this to write it down as a blog? The only thing I recall is that I rode a bike up some big hills for several hours a day

Ein  Klose geschwister hat Kinderreisbrei jeden MOrgen gegessen-Hab´s beim Fruhstucken ins Hotel gesehen.

Mein Polar hat 215 gezeigt beim fahren- habe mich Todt gefahren. Beim Sitzen hat es gezeigt 180. Die rettungsdienst hat 85 gemessen!!! Nie wieder mit Puls......

Bin nächste Jahre wieder dabei.


----------



## powderJO (31. August 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Mein Polar hat 215 gezeigt beim fahren- habe mich Todt gefahren. Beim Sitzen hat es gezeigt 180. Die rettungsdienst hat 85 gemessen!!! Nie wieder mit Puls......



das habe ich gelesen. und ganz ehrlich: kamst du nicht selbst auf die idee mal den puls zu messen oder hast du ein so mieses körpergefühl? ich mein - 215 fühlen sich doch ganz gewaltig anders an als 1ooirgendwas. lustige geschichte ist es aber jedenfalls.


----------



## sekt88 (31. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> das habe ich gelesen. und ganz ehrlich: kamst du nicht selbst auf die idee mal den puls zu messen oder hast du ein so mieses körpergefühl? ich mein - 215 fühlen sich doch ganz gewaltig anders an als 1ooirgendwas. lustige geschichte ist es aber jedenfalls.



I have a rather high max heart frequence for my age (195 @ 42 years). I had no pain, but I noticed that my heart was pumping rather strong. When I saw the polar, I started to get worried and "aus ANGST" I became "mentally" scared and this started a "Teufelskreis." The stress of the race and the fact that my partner, whom I had never met prior to the race, was from the first day an Asshole, put a rather large mental burden on me. 10 minutes after the race started my "partner" sprinted ahead of me without telling me. 15 minutes afterwards I started to slow down to look for him and never found him and I destroyed a very good start-at least 200 riders passed me by as I was waiting for my partner

SO the first stage of my second transalp was a disaster and I was in MUCH better condition than last year.


----------



## Google (31. August 2008)

****ing Polar! 

Ich nutze einen Pulsmesser nur noch für meine GA-Einheiten. Das reicht.


----------



## powderJO (31. August 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> I have a rather high max heart frequence for my age (195 @ 42 years). I had no pain, but I noticed that my heart was pumping rather strong. When I saw the polar, I started to get worried and "aus ANGST" I became "mentally" scared ...



ich verstehe das schon - aber du musst zugeben, dass es nicht einer gewissen komik entbehrt, sich so von einem defekten pulsmesser aus der fassung bringen zu lassen. ich denke, ich hätte das ding in der nächsten schlucht für immer versenkt. 
zum rest kann ich nur so viel sagen: augen auf bei der partnerwahl. gilt ja nicht nur bei der tac


----------



## sekt88 (31. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich verstehe das schon - aber du musst zugeben, dass es nicht einer gewissen komik entbehrt, sich so von einem defekten pulsmesser aus der fassung bringen zu lassen. ich denke, ich hätte das ding in der nächsten schlucht für immer versenkt.
> zum rest kann ich nur so viel sagen: augen auf bei der partnerwahl. gilt ja nicht nur bei der tac



I had no choice as my original partner freaked out and I had to find a partner quick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (2. September 2008)

Fährt morgen jemand, oder wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Lupo (2. September 2008)

wenns entgegen aller prognosen trocken bleibt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Hornisborn (3. September 2008)

Oh, seh ich eben erst, laut Wetter.com gibt es einen leichten Regen bei 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Um 16:00 Uhr melde ich mich hier nochmal ob es was wird oder nicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2008)

.. das wird wohl eher nix. Der Blick auf's Regenradar lässt auch nix gutes erahnen 

Vllt schaffe ich's nächstes Jahr mal wieder dabei zu sein


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .. das wird wohl eher nix. Der Blick auf's Regenradar lässt auch nix gutes erahnen
> 
> Vllt schaffe ich's nächstes Jahr mal wieder dabei zu sein



 oh nein, ein jahr lang schlechtes wetter mittwochs 

wäre heute auch bei gutem wetter nicht dabei  und nächste woche bin ich in den richtigen bergen


----------



## Lupo (3. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .. das wird wohl eher nix.



seh ich jetzt genau so

morgen solls ja besser werden...ma sehn ob dann was geht


----------



## Hornisborn (3. September 2008)

Die Tour hat sich dann wohl auch erledigt, bei dem Regen.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. September 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> morgen solls ja besser werden...ma sehn ob dann was geht



... das soll besser sein  ... kann man auch wieder getrost vergessen 

Ob der Eisbärenbesuch am Samstag im Taunus was wird, bezweifle ich auch ...


----------



## Hornisborn (4. September 2008)

Bei mir scheint gerade die Sonne.


----------



## Lupo (4. September 2008)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Bei mir scheint gerade die Sonne.



bei mir auch, fragt sich nur wie lang noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (5. September 2008)

Hallo,

hat einer lust an der 18. Taunusgipfel-Tour/CTF vom RTC Frankfurt teil zu nehmen?

Strecke wäre 38Km/817hm, 51Km/1303hm oder 70Km 1660hm

Das ganze startet in Eschborn gegen 9:00

Nochmals zum lesen unter www.rtc-frankfurt.de

Wetter soll Sonntag ja gehen.

Bis dann,
Jens


----------



## Everstyle (8. September 2008)

Na ihr Fashion Driver!?!

Bin zurück aus meinem Urlaub. Die drei Wochen waren absolut genial. Dazu noch der Alpencross vorletzte Woche. Erste Sahne, kann ich nur sagen... 6 Tage Sonneschein, geile Strecken, gutes Team sowie Kondition, keine Stürze und keine Pannen. Am Ende waren es knapp 470Km und 10500Hm. 

Jedenfalls bin ich wieder am Start und bei einigermaßen verträglichem Wetter am Mittwoch bereit für die AWB Runde.

Bis dann

Everstyle


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. September 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na ihr Fashion Driver!?!
> 
> (...) bei einigermaßen verträglichem Wetter am Mittwoch bereit für die AWB Runde.



Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Everstyle (9. September 2008)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

das Wetter ist gerade soooo geil, dass ich mich kurzfristig dazu entschlossen habe gleich um drei Feierabend zu machen. 

Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren? Zeit, Strecke etc. ist verhandelbar. Ich würde aber nicht später als 17:00 fahren wollen. 

Gruß

E.


----------



## Everstyle (9. September 2008)

Na gut, also keiner. Na dann mache ich mich allein auf den Weg. Adioooooooooos!


----------



## Hornisborn (9. September 2008)

Steht die Tour für morgen?


----------



## Everstyle (10. September 2008)

Gäbe es auch eine Möglichkeit, dass wir gegen 17:00 starten?

Heute war es nämlich schon ganz schön finster, als ich gegen 20 Uhr in FFm einfuhr. Zudem sind Trails ganz schön dunkel und man kann schlecht sehen. 

Gruß

E.


----------



## m.a.t. (10. September 2008)

Schreck am Morgen. Der größte Ar$ch, der je in Pedale eingeklickt hat, will aus seinem Loch wieder zurückkommen. Oh ne, oder?


----------



## sekt88 (10. September 2008)

Der hat mehr fürs Bikings getan als je andere Fahre und who gives a shit if he doped. Everyone dopes. I hope Ulli comes back as well.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (10. September 2008)

Beeing an asshole has absolutely nothing to do with the use of drugs. And what has he done for the sport?! Even in the states Greg Lemond (beeing not an asshole) had a bigger impact.
Und Ulle wird nie wieder ein Radrennen fahren, der ist glücklich und hat mit dem Profisport abgeschlossen. Nur LA kann nicht loslassen. 
Ich hab übrigens noch mehr schicke Fotos aus LAs Tria-Zeit  Jaja die Outfits der 80er.


----------



## sekt88 (10. September 2008)

do you know him? how can you say he is an asshole without personally knowing him? or do you judge based on the media? and LeMond did not have a bigger impact than LA. LA is not the first Top Athlete to come out of retirement. And athletes in many sports are realizing that they can continue to perform at championship levels at older ages. And he has done a LOT for cancer research, the results of which may someday save you  or someone you know. And how do you know Ullrich is "glücklich" and that he would not still be riding today if it wasn´t for some fat bastard biochemistry professor from Heidelberg. Did Ulli tell you personally, or did you read it in "Bild." Maybe for the Germans, abgeschlossen,  is a one way street. The only 100% binding event in one´s life is death, otherwise everything else is possible.


----------



## laufand (10. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich störe ja nur ungern 

Wie siehts denn heute Abend mit AWB aus?
Findet's statt? Wann?

Ich kann zwar nicht kommen, aber ein Arbeitskollege von mir wollte mal wieder durch den Taunus fahren...

Ciao,

Andreas


----------



## Stump1967 (10. September 2008)

Hi,

was ist nun heute mit AWB. Findet es statt und fährt jemand. Ich wäre auch dabei. Kann aber erst, wie immer, ab 18:00. Licht habe ich dabei.

Jens


----------



## Everstyle (10. September 2008)

Servus,

da das Wetter mitzuspielen scheint, würde ich schon sehr gerne fahren. Allerdings habe ich kein Licht und gegen 20 Uhr wird es ziemlich dunkel im Wald, d. h. spätestens dann müsste ich zurück zu U-Bahn. 

E.


----------



## m.a.t. (10. September 2008)

Pierre, I'm sorry I hurt your patriotic feelings  And please excuse my bad ossi-english.

Just read what Simeoni, Landis, Lemond, Vasseur, ... had to say about him and what he did to them. My opinion about the cancer thing is very political incorrect and i am not stupid enough to write it in a public forum.
I have no intentions to discuss LA any further in this thread - it is offtopic, boring and repetitive. Better get my ass off and write the next tac stage report.

Let's talk about these things face to face and with some bottles of beer. Was mich auf morgen bringt. Da soll ja das Wetter auch halbwegs passen. Ich bin 17:00 am Parkplatz Hohemark. Noch jemand?
Heute geht leider nicht.

ciao, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (10. September 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> ... Let's talk about these things face to face and with some bottles of beer. Was mich auf morgen bringt. Da soll ja das Wetter auch halbwegs passen. Ich bin 17:00 am Parkplatz Hohemark. Noch jemand?
> Heute geht leider nicht.
> 
> ciao, matthias



? Don't drink and drive oder wie auch immer...Tomorrow ist not possible, because I'am visiting the exibition in the Schirn at 6:00 PM icluding a dia show by the main artist of this exibition. If you want to learn more about that see here: http://www.schirn-kunsthalle.de/index.php?do=exhibitions_detail&id=85&lang=en

[LOL]


----------



## Stump1967 (10. September 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Was mich auf morgen bringt. Da soll ja das Wetter auch halbwegs passen. Ich bin 17:00 am Parkplatz Hohemark. Noch jemand?
> Heute geht leider nicht.
> ciao, matthias



Kann morgen leider nicht.


----------



## sekt88 (10. September 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Pierre, I'm sorry I hurt your patriotic feelings  And please excuse my bad ossi-english.
> 
> Just read what Simeoni, Landis, Lemond, Vasseur, ... had to say about him and what he did to them. My opinion about the cancer thing is very political incorrect and i am not stupid enough to write it in a public forum.
> I have no intentions to discuss LA any further in this thread - it is offtopic, boring and repetitive. Better get my ass off and write the next tac stage report.
> ...



No Problemo-ich bin kein Patriot! Since Lance came back, I decided to mirror his training, so I can´t drink until after the 2009 Transalp!
But we can ride together and hopefully you wear the AWB trikot instead of that green monstrosity.


----------



## Everstyle (10. September 2008)

Fahre jetzt los. Bin dann um 18:00 +-5Min da. Bis später.

E.


----------



## m.a.t. (11. September 2008)

Och menno, ich seh schon, vor Oktober komm ich unter der Woche nicht mehr raus.
Wer hat Lust am Sonntag ne Runde Richtung Winterstein zu drehen?

ciao, matthias


----------



## blackbike__ (11. September 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Better get my ass off and write the next tac stage report.


 
sehr gute idee!


----------



## Everstyle (11. September 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Och menno, ich seh schon, vor Oktober komm ich unter der Woche nicht mehr raus.
> Wer hat Lust am Sonntag ne Runde Richtung Winterstein zu drehen?
> 
> ciao, matthias



Hey m.a.t.

Adrenalino hat für Sonntag eine Tour angemeldet. Bin am überlegen dort mitzufahren. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3928

Jedenfalls plane ich auf alle Fälle am Sonntag zu fahren (evtl. kommt Milass mit), egal ob bei LMB oder alleine. Kennst du gute Wege in Richtung Winterstein oder ist das alles eher dann WAB? Hätte nämlich auch nichts dagegen, dort ein paar neue Wege kennen zu lernen, wobei ich auch hier einige schon kenne.

Alternativ könnte ich dir meine Tour von Hohemark über Sandplacken-Herzberg-Saalburg-Feldberg-Fuchstanz-kl.Feldberg-Eichkopf-Atzelberg-Rosskopf-Eppstein-Kaisertempel-Hofheim(Bahn)-FFm anbieten?!? (ca. 75Km und 1600-1800Hm)

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Lupo (11. September 2008)

zum winterstein wär ich auch dabei, hab auch nochn track dazu den man abfahren könnte. wo und wann wär der start?

adrenalinos tour ist mir zu heftig.  über 4std lang auf der flucht, neenee


----------



## Everstyle (11. September 2008)

Hey Lupo,

also Hohemark-Winterstein-Hohemark macht man auch nicht in 2 Std. von daher wird es schon etwas länger werden. Aber par Tracks abzufahren klingt echt gut, ich wäre dabei. Zudem habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich im Anschluss immer noch meine Tour von Saalburg weiter bis Eppstein etc. fahren kann. 

Als Start würd ich wie immer Hohemark vorschlagen, Uhrzeit 10 Uhr oder so was in der Art, will ja noch weiter fahren. Btw. Wetterprognose für Sonntag, Taunus: sonnig! Juhu!!!

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Lupo (11. September 2008)

..die tour die ich mir vorstelle hat ab/bis saalburg ca 56km und ist in 4,5 std (incl pausen) zu fahren.
wenn du an der hohemark starten willst schliess ich mich dann an der saalburg an, da kann ich min. ne halbe std länger schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. September 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Btw. Wetterprognose für Sonntag, Taunus: sonnig! Juhu!!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Everstyle


war's heute auch  Ich habe mir mal AWB im Hellen angeschaut. Kurzes Feedback im Eisbären-Fred.

Sonntag ... Hm, mal sehen ...


----------



## Everstyle (11. September 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ..die tour die ich mir vorstelle hat ab/bis saalburg ca 56km und ist in 4,5 std (incl pausen) zu fahren.
> wenn du an der hohemark starten willst schliess ich mich dann an der saalburg an, da kann ich min. ne halbe std länger schlafen



Ich muss noch alle Zeiten für die Teilstrecken durchrechnen aber wir können gerne an der Saalburg starten. Dann würde ich aber trotzdem versuchen gegen 10 Uhr da zu sein. Ich melde mich morgen ausführlicher. 

Adiooooooooos!


----------



## Hornisborn (12. September 2008)

Ich währe evtl. auch dabei, muß aber noch klären wie früh ich von dem anderen Termin weg kann.


----------



## Everstyle (12. September 2008)

Aaaaalso, 

ich habe den ganzen Sonntag Zeit und mÃ¶chte diese fÃ¼r eine schÃ¶ne, spÃ¤tsommerliche und hoffentlich sonnige Taunustour nutzen. Das bedeutet, dass ich an dem Tag viel fahren mÃ¶chte. Von daher wÃ¤re mir ein Startzeitpunkt um 10 Uhr an der Saalburg wirklich sehr recht. Ich werde nÃ¤mlich an der Hohemark starten und Ã¼ber Sandplacken/LimesTrail kommen (evtl. statte ich noch einen Besuch dem Herzberg/Marmorstein ab). Von hier Ã¼bernimmst du dann die StreckenfÃ¼hrung. Wenn wir dann ca. 4,5Std brauchen, um an der Saalburg wieder zurÃ¼ck zu sein, dann hÃ¤tte ich noch Î  x  5 Std. Ã¼brig um in Hofheim anzukommen. Ich will nÃ¤mlich dann im AnschluÃ zurÃ¼ck zum Feldberg und von dort aus Ã¼ber div. Wege bis Hofheim fahren. Man gÃ¶nnt sich ja sonst nix...

GruÃ

Everstyle


----------



## Lupo (13. September 2008)

und wennde auf dem weg zur saalburg noch die wm oder so mitnimmst ne startzeit ab 11 uhr käme mir gelegen 
wer ist sonst noch dabei...


----------



## m.a.t. (13. September 2008)

Also 11 an der Saalburg wäre mir recht. Sonst fahr ich immer über Karben Richtung Winterstein. So ist aber auch nett.


----------



## Everstyle (13. September 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> und wennde auf dem weg zur saalburg noch die wm oder so mitnimmst ne startzeit ab 11 uhr käme mir gelegen
> wer ist sonst noch dabei...



WM???

Naaaaaaaaaa gut. Dann sagen wir 11 Uhr. Ich bin da. Bis morgen.

E.

p. s. Wetter weiterhin sonnig, allerdings nur bis zur 10 Grad warm....but, remember rule number one, if you to cold, then you drive to slow


----------



## Lupo (13. September 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ... if you to cold, then you drive to slow



oder du hast zu wenig an

wm = die mauer


----------



## Everstyle (14. September 2008)

100% Sonne ---> Juhu
11° auf dem Balkon ---> Grrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (14. September 2008)

So, ich habs geschafft. Es hat sich aber zum Schluss ganz schön gezogen. Dafür hatte ich aber mentalen Support in Person von Milass (THX4). 

Ebenso ein Dank an Lupo für den Ausflug in Richtung Winterstein. Die neuen Wege waren wirklich sehr nett.

Bis demnächst bei AWB.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (15. September 2008)

Mannomann, da hast Du es Dir aber dreckig gegeben 

Ich war am WE im Nordschwarzwald (rund um Bad Wildbad) unterwegs. 

Am Samstag 40km mit 775hm bei durchgehend strömenden Regen gefahren. War 'ne Riesensauerei, aber eigentlich ganz lustig und bei den Bergauffahrten auch recht warm. Aber als dann nach der Mittagspause auch noch der Wind zu pfeifen anfing, ging die Motivation schon arg in den Keller.

Am Sonntag dann nochmal 51km mit 1260hm. Diesmal wars Gott sei Dank trocken, dafür aber saukalt (teilweise nur 6°C), aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## Downhillkugel (15. September 2008)

@Everstyle...

Jungejunge... Da schließ ich mich an und bin recht froh, dass ich mit meiner kleinen Runde dagegen ja quasi fast daheim geblieben bin... Da ist Schluss mit schön flowig...
Respekt.
Bis die Tage


----------



## Everstyle (16. September 2008)

Downhillkugel schrieb:


> @Everstyle...
> 
> Jungejunge... Da schließ ich mich an und bin recht froh, dass ich mit meiner kleinen Runde dagegen ja quasi fast daheim geblieben bin... Da ist Schluss mit schön flowig...
> Respekt.
> Bis die Tage



Downhillkugel? Canyon Bike? Feldbergpatrouille? Kennen wir uns??? 

Übrigens, nächstes Mal fahren wir zwei (evtl. Klicki Leandros auch) in Richtung Winterstein, Lupo hat mir wirklich sehr, sehr nette Wege gezeigt. Und hin und zurück (Hohemark) sind es auch nur 70-80Km und vlt. 1400-1700Hm. Man muss ja auch nicht jeden Stock und Stein Rund um Maibach, Eschbach und Usingen gesehen haben...

Gruß

E.

p. s. @sipaq: im strömenden Regen zu fahren ist auch Spaß, wozu gibt man nämlich sonst nen haufen Geld für Regenklamotten aus?!? Meine Motivation ist dann immer den Wetterbedingungen so gut es geht zu trotzen. Und am Ende, geben wir mal alle ehrlich zu, fühlen wir uns einfach nur hammer geil und haben was zu erzählen!


----------



## Lupo (16. September 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...Lupo hat mir wirklich sehr, sehr nette Wege gezeigt. ...



eigentlich gehört dem schwarzen kater das lob für die wintersteinrunde, da ich durch ihn erst die wege kennengelernt habe.
fuel kennt die gegend übrigens auch wie seine westentasche, der könnt uns evtl nochn paar nette trails für den rückweg (ab der kapelle) zeigen


----------



## Everstyle (17. September 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> eigentlich gehört dem schwarzen kater das lob für die wintersteinrunde, da ich durch ihn erst die wege kennengelernt habe.
> fuel kennt die gegend übrigens auch wie seine westentasche, der könnt uns evtl nochn paar nette trails für den rückweg (ab der kapelle) zeigen



"Wissenstransfer" ist auch eine feine Sache! Mich reizt jetzt spontan gesagt der Limes Kamm. Da muss ich auf alle Fälle mal hin. 

Aber, es ist wieder Mittwoch. Gedenkt einer heute zu fahren? (evtl. schon um 17 Uhr?)

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (17. September 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...Gedenkt einer heute zu fahren? (evtl. schon um 17 Uhr?)
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Everstyle


schon möglich, aber dann in der gegend um enkheim und bad vilbel. taunus lohnt sich abends nicht mehr für mich


----------



## Everstyle (17. September 2008)

Was schwebt dir denn vor? Bzw. wo könnten wir uns dann treffen? 

Wenn ich in die Ecke fahre, dann geht es bei mir immer über Lohrberg in Richtung Bergen-Enkheim und dann entweder über die Hohe Straße nach Bad Vilbel, Nidda etc. oder aber durch den Wald nach Bischofsheim, dann bei Maintal auf die andere Mainseite und zurück nach FFm.


----------



## Everstyle (17. September 2008)

Hmm....ich glaube, da wird nix draus. Also, ich mach jetzt jedenfalls Feierabend. Bis dann.


----------



## Lupo (17. September 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...Also, ich mach jetzt jedenfalls Feierabend. Bis dann.



ich jetzt auch (schon!)


----------



## Stump1967 (23. September 2008)

Hallo,
morgen AWB?
Ich hätte Zeit und das Wetter soll ja ab morgen auch wieder ok sein.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Lupo (23. September 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> morgen AWB?
> Ich hätte Zeit und das Wetter soll ja ab morgen auch wieder ok sein.
> 
> ...



hohemark macht für mich kein sinn mehr wenns schon so früh dunkel wird


----------



## sipaq (23. September 2008)

Hat irgendwer am Samstag Lust mal 'ne Runde zu drehen? Ich hätte Bock und das wetter soll auch gut werden.


----------



## Lupo (23. September 2008)

lust schon wenns wetter passt. kann aber jetzt noch net sagen ob ich auch zeit hab...


----------



## Hornisborn (23. September 2008)

Sonntag hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## Lupo (23. September 2008)

sonntag geht bei mir dieses w.e. leider garnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (24. September 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> lust schon wenns wetter passt. kann aber jetzt noch net sagen ob ich auch zeit hab...


Wetter schaut gut aus laut wetter.com


----------



## Everstyle (25. September 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer am Samstag Lust mal 'ne Runde zu drehen? Ich hätte Bock und das wetter soll auch gut werden.



Ich will am Samstag fahren, allerdings muss ich zuvor noch ein paar Einkäufe mit meiner Freundin erledigen, d. h. ich könnte vermutlich erst gegen 14/15 Uhr an der Hohemark starten, bzw. sich entsprechend früher mit dir bei Niederursel am Lahmen Esel treffen und gemeinsam hochfahren. Aber wie gesagt, es hängt alles davon ab, wie schnell wir beide mit dem Einkaufen fertig werden. 

Wie viel Zeit hättest du dann? Bei mir könnten es so ca. 4-5Std. werden.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## TRB (25. September 2008)

hallo und herzlichst,
wohne im nordend, arbeite unterwöchig bis 17 uhr, freitags bis 15 uhr und an wochenenden egal.

eventuelles dilemma:
ich fahre ein scott sportster p3 2008er crossbike. 

wie schauts mit dem bike bei euch aus. ist das tauglich oder eher nicht?

grüße
t.


----------



## Lupo (25. September 2008)

14-15uhr ist mir "vermutlich" zu spät. werd mit martina  ne runde fahren. als startzeit ist 12 uhr angepeilt.

@ trb: keine ahnung was man mit einem crosser so anstellen kann aber für einige trails wird er möglicher weise ungeeignet sein


----------



## TRB (25. September 2008)

@lupo: das ist ein mtb mit schmalen crossreifen.

gibts denn hier afterwork-biker die den gemäßigten feldweg bevorzugen?


----------



## Lupo (25. September 2008)

bergauf wird gerne mal die waldautobahn benutzt, bergab eher die ruppige variante, alles andere wären verschenkte höhenmeter

reine wab fahrer fallen mir grad keine ein...


----------



## Hornisborn (25. September 2008)

Trails kann man mit nem Crosser vergessen, hab letzte Woche einen auf dem Metzgerpfad gesehen. Nach wenigen Metern hatte er sich nen platten und eine schöne acht rein gefahren.


----------



## Everstyle (26. September 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> bergauf wird gerne mal die waldautobahn benutzt, bergab eher die ruppige variante, alles andere wären verschenkte höhenmeter
> 
> reine wab fahrer fallen mir grad keine ein...



Muss grad wg. der Aussage schmunzeln! Ich erinnere mich an meine Anfänge im Taunus. Damals bin ich beides über WABs gefahren, heutzutage nicht mehr vorstellbar... welch ein Glück seit dem Trailexperten kennen gelernt zu haben...

Bei mir bleibt es dabei, eben noch mit Freundin darüber gesprochen, wir fahren Samstags morgen hin und sobald ich bin zurück in der Bude bin, werde ich mich fertig machen und dann auf den Weg in Richtung Taunus machen.

Gruß

E.


----------



## sipaq (26. September 2008)

Also ich würde sagen: 14 Uhr in Niederursel am Lahmen Esel.

Schaffst Du das Everstyle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (26. September 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen: 14 Uhr in Niederursel am Lahmen Esel.
> 
> Schaffst Du das Everstyle?



 das sollte machbar sein, ansonsten gebe ich dir kurz bescheid.


----------



## sipaq (28. September 2008)

Danke nochmal für die Wintersteinausfahrt, Everstyle. Laut Tacho waren es am Ende für mich von Haustür zu haustür 78,5km und 1150hm, meine weiteste Tour ever bislang


----------



## Everstyle (29. September 2008)

Yo, 

mein Tacho zeigte fast die gleichen Werte. War auf alle Fälle richtig schön bei dem Wetter wieder ein Mal im Taunus unterwegs zu sein. Ich hoffe, dass von solchen Wochenenden noch mehr kommen werden. 

Ich wollte gestern eigentlich auch in den Taunus, diesmal allerdings mit Freundin wandern gehen. Aber ich habe noch am Samstag Abend zufälligerweise im Radio die Werbung von Bikemax gehört und erfahren, dass das Geschäft am Sonntag geöffnet hat. Also haben wir uns auf den Weg dorthin gemacht und den Räumungsverkauf ausgenutzt. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass meine Freundin sich eine schicke Herbsthose kaufen konnte und wir anstatt wandern radgefahren sind! Das war dann natürlich noch genialer!!!


----------



## Everstyle (4. Oktober 2008)

Falls jemand von Euch sich nicht von dem wechselhaften Wetter abschrecken lässt und morgen sonst nix besseres zu tun hat, der schaut hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5181291&posted=1#post5181291

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Stump1967 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo an alle AWB'ler,

da ja am Wochenende noch mal schönes Wetter werden soll, wie wäre es mit einer schönen AWB Sommer Abschlussfahrt. Eventuell kann man ja noch nach der Tour irgendwo einkehren.

Matthias, wo bleibt denn der letzte Etappen bericht und Steffen wo ist der Bericht aus deinem Blickwinkel? 

Mann hört von Euch ja garn nichts mehr.

Bis dann,
Jens


----------



## Everstyle (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

die Idee find ich super Jens und wäre sofort dabei, wenn es ein Samstag wird.

Ich plane zwar wieder in Richtung Wiesbaden zu fahren (will immer noch ein paar Strecken rausfinden), aber ich hätte auch kein Problem damit mal wieder mit euch ein paar GPS-Tracks abzufahren. Ich habe auch den ganzen Tag Zeit. 

Bis dann

Everest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2008)

in der tat recht ruhig geworden hier 

wie sieht´s mit winterpokalteams aus. ibc taunus sucht noch opfer 

für ne ausfahrt am wochenende mit euch wäre ich auch zu haben, kann aber noch nicht sagen, wann ich am kommenden wochenende zeit zum biken haben werde ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin seit der TAC vielleicht, ganz vielleicht, gute 200 km gefahren. Dafür kriege ich meine Regenhose nicht mehr zu. Und heute Abend geh ich wieder Essen. Mit Radfahren will ich nix zu tun haben! Aber eine Sommer-End-Runde durch den Taunus wäre bei akzeptabler Startzeit im Bereich des Möglichen.


----------



## Lupo (15. Oktober 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> ...bei akzeptabler Startzeit..




unter der bedingung wär ich auch dabei samstag oder sonntag ist mir egal


----------



## Stump1967 (15. Oktober 2008)

Steffen was ist für Dich eine akzeptable Startzeit? Ich würde dann einfach mal Samstag 12:00 Uhr HM in den Raum werfen.

Jens


----------



## Dr. Faust (15. Oktober 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Steffen was ist für Dich eine akzeptable Startzeit? Ich würde dann einfach mal Samstag 12:00 Uhr HM in den Raum werfen.
> 
> Jens



Alles was nach dem Qualifying Zeit für ein ausgiebiges Frühstück lässt. Von daher ist 12 super.


----------



## Everstyle (16. Oktober 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Alles was nach dem Qualifying Zeit für ein ausgiebiges Frühstück lässt. Von daher ist 12 super.



Willst du vorher noch irgendwo ein Rennen fahren oder wie? Puhh...du bist ja ganz schön hardcore...

12 Uhr ist auch für mich perfekt, dann kann ich endlich mal bisschen ausschlafen.


----------



## Milass (16. Oktober 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Willst du vorher noch irgendwo ein Rennen fahren oder wie? Puhh...du bist ja ganz schön hardcore...
> 
> 12 Uhr ist auch für mich perfekt, dann kann ich endlich mal bisschen ausschlafen.



er meint formel 1, so wie ich ihn kenne


----------



## sipaq (16. Oktober 2008)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht, aber wenn einer von Euch am Sonntag Bock hätte, dann wär ich dabei


----------



## Everstyle (16. Oktober 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> er meint formel 1, so wie ich ihn kenne



So, so...sind die Chassis nicht auch aus Kohlefaser bzw. Carbon? Na dann verstehe ich den Zusammenhang...

back to topic

Kommst du am Samstag mit?


----------



## Milass (16. Oktober 2008)

weiß net ich lass erstma die OPs über mich ergehen bevr ich anfange zu trainieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (17. Oktober 2008)

Na dann Frage ich noch mal, wer wäre am Samstag um 12:00 ab Hohemark dabei?

Hier der LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7309

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Oktober 2008)

Boah, na gut. Dann komm ich halt... Wenns denn sein muss.


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich geh jetzt aus dem Büro. Wenn ich morgen rechtzeitig aufwache und auf dem Weg zur Hohemark nicht am Schwimmbad kollabiere oder sonstwo nen Herzkasper bekomme, bin ich dabei.
Wenn ichs mir überlege, bei den Vorbedingungen ist meine Teilnahme wohl eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Lupo (17. Oktober 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt aus dem Büro....



na komm schon  sone langsame/leichte runde ist doch genau das richtige für so workoholics wie dich bevor du noch auf die idee kommst den samstag auch noch im büro zu verbringen


----------



## sipaq (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich schaff es jetzt doch am Samstag und bin morgen dabei


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2008)

bei mir wirds wohl nix 

wünsche euch viel spaß in der sonnigen kälte


----------



## sipaq (18. Oktober 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich schaff es jetzt doch am Samstag und bin morgen dabei


Kommando zurück. Die Pläne haben sich geändert und ich kann jetzt leider doch nicht kommen. Ich wünsch Euch aber viel Spaß.


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2008)

rest in peace, KillerN 

ich bin fassungslos ...


----------



## sipaq (7. November 2008)

Wer hätte denn Bock, morgen und/oder am Sonntag so ab 11 Uhr morgens 'ne fröhliche Tour ab Oberursel-Hohemark mitzufahren? Ich hab jetzt vier Wochen lang nicht fahren können und bin deswegen extrem hungrig mal wieder in die Pedale zu treten.

Rückmeldungen bitte hier oder per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (7. November 2008)

Ich währe für Sonntag, morgen muss ich nämlich mal arbeiten.


----------



## sipaq (14. November 2008)

Ich bin dieses Wochenende wieder im Taunus unterwegs, wahrscheinlich am Samstag so ab 11 oder 12 Uhr ab der Hohemark. Wer Interesse hat mitzukommen, kann sich gerne bei mir melden, entweder hier im Thread oder per PN.


----------



## Stump1967 (14. November 2008)

Ich wollte eher am Sonntag mal eine Runde drehen. Wer hätte Sonntag Zeit?


----------



## Dr. Faust (14. November 2008)

Matthias und ich wollten am Sonntag von der Hohemark Richtung Winterstein fahren. Da kennen wir uns null aus und es wird ein großes Abenteuer! Adrenalin und Testosteron pur!


----------



## Stump1967 (14. November 2008)

Na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Wann wolltet Ihr denn los und wie lange habt Ihr geplant zu fahren?


----------



## m.a.t. (14. November 2008)

Los wollen wir irgendwann recht früh (10-11, oder?) und dann fahren wir in den Sonnenuntergang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (14. November 2008)

und ich hab dieses w.e. wohl überhaupt keine zeit zum biken

vllt findet mat ja die trails die wir im sommer gefahren sind...


----------



## Stump1967 (14. November 2008)

Ok, wegen mir lieber 11:00 und in den Sonnenuntergang, hm da werde ich dann wohl etwas früher umdrehen müssen sonst sieht mich meine Familie am Sonntag gar nicht mehr. Bei mir wäre bis max 15:00 drin.

Dann gebt bescheid ob 10:00 oder 11:00 oder 10:30 oder......

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Everstyle (15. November 2008)

Sers,

ich muss morgen ins Büro ein paar technische Einstellungen vornehmen, da wir am WE einige Migartionen in Systemen durchführen müssen. Von daher werde ich leider nicht mitfahren können. Echt schade.

Bis dann

Everstyle


----------



## m.a.t. (16. November 2008)

Jens, sorry. Gestern hab ich mir irgendwas eingefangen. Mir gehts nicht so gut für ne lange Tour.


----------



## Stump1967 (22. November 2008)

Hi,
wie wär es, morgen, Sonntag mit einer netten Schnee-tour?

Jens


----------



## Everstyle (22. November 2008)

Hi Jens,

das gleiche habe ich in einem anderen Thread gepostet 

Ich habe allerdings frühstens ab 14 Uhr Zeit. Dafür möchte ich aber auch keine lange Touren machen. Einfach mal Feldi rauf und wieder runter. 

Gruß

Everest


----------



## Stump1967 (23. November 2008)

hallo,
sorry 14:00 Uhr ist mir doch zu spät. Dir aber viel spass.

Jens


----------



## karsten13 (23. November 2008)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> sorry 14:00 Uhr ist mir doch zu spät. Dir aber viel spass.



zu spät gelesen  , sind heute zu zweit um 12:00 an der Hohemark gestartet, Tour war im Eisbären-Thread angekündigt ...

@Everstyle: Glaube, wir sind uns auf'm Japaner ziemlich weit oben begegnet, ging aber so schnell  ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (24. November 2008)

Yep, das stimmt (siehe auch TNL-Thread).

Wobei ich am Ende gar nicht so schlecht fand mal wieder alleine zu fahren. Irgendwie konnte ich dann in Ruhe über alles nachdenken, was so bei mir in der letzten Zeit passiert ist.

Aber, falls das Wetter so bleibt, hätte ich schon heute riesig Lust drauf nächsten Sonntag erneut zu fahren. Da könnte ich auch früher los, z. B.  gegen 11 Uhr oder so. 

Gruß

Everest


----------



## m.a.t. (4. Dezember 2008)

bitte beachten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370267.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und erholsame Feiertage.
bis bald, matthias


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und erholsame Feiertage.
> bis bald, matthias



dem schließe ich mich ausnahmslos an


----------



## homburger (25. Dezember 2008)

...und ich erst!


----------



## Stump1967 (24. Januar 2009)

Fährt morgen, Sonntag 25.1. jemand? Wetter soll ja ganz ok sein.
Würde gern mal wieder eine runde drehen.
Aber eher langsam und gemütlich.
Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Lupo (24. Januar 2009)

aha..der jens ist aussm winterschlaf erwacht hab auch schon dran gedacht morgen ne runde zu drehen, aber im flachland. hohe strasse hin und her oder entlang der nidda und main um frankfurt rum wär ne option. 
natürlich gemütlich und langsam, was anderes geht grad garnicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> hohe strasse hin und her oder entlang der nidda und main um frankfurt rum wär ne option.
> natürlich gemütlich und langsam, was anderes geht grad garnicht.


... klingt gut, wann soll ich bei Dir sein


----------



## Lupo (24. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... klingt gut, wann soll ich bei Dir sein


ich denke 12 uhr wär ok
wie geschrieben gehts gemütlich und schlammfrei. wens interessiert kann gern mitkommen...


----------



## Everstyle (24. Januar 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> aha..der jens ist aussm winterschlaf erwacht hab auch schon dran gedacht morgen ne runde zu drehen, aber im flachland. hohe strasse hin und her oder entlang der nidda und main um frankfurt rum wär ne option.
> natürlich gemütlich und langsam, was anderes geht grad garnicht.



Hehe, da sind gleich mehrere aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht! 

Also an der Nidda bin ich heute gefahren und es ist ziemlich gemein, weil der Weg vom Wasser sehr aufgeweicht und der Rollwiderstand dem entsprechend sehr hoch ist; von dem ganzen Schlamm ganz abgesehen... Zum Glück bin ich nur ein Stück gefahren, denn 30Km hätte ich einfach nicht ausgehalten.

Wünsche Euch viel Spass morgen und hoffentlich fahren wir mal bald wieder alle zusammen. 

Gruß 

Everest


----------



## Lupo (24. Januar 2009)

...thx
von hoechst bis vilbel is doch fast alles geteert, oder? viel weiter will ich erst garnet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2009)

im taunus soll es sehr vereist sein. selbst in tieferen lagen um die 500 m.


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. Januar 2009)

Bin heute den Main bis Höchst, dann die Nidda bis Vilbel gefahren. Auf der ganzen Strecke sind vielleicht 2-3 km ein bisschen schlammig, aber nicht wirklich wild. Tiefer und glitschiger wurde es dann auf kleinen Wegen in der Wetterau und im Vilbler Wald.


----------



## m.a.t. (28. Januar 2009)

Wer von euch hat Lust, morgen (Donnerstag) oder übermorgen (Freitag) bei nem Nightride ab Enkheim dabeizusein? Start 19:00 für ca. 2h, VHB.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (28. Januar 2009)

Donnerstag kann ich nicht.


----------



## Stump1967 (28. Januar 2009)

Freitag kann ich nicht aber morgen könnte ich.
Wo treffen wir uns. Würde auch 18:30 gehen?
Da ich keine lust habe noch die Laufräder zu wechseln könnten die Spikes etwas nerven aber da müssen wir dann durch.

Jens


----------



## Lupo (28. Januar 2009)

ich könnt am freitag, aber was am abend bei gefühlten -6° von meiner motivation dann noch übrig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (28. Januar 2009)

Kann leider nicht. Meine Federgabel ist gerade auf Garantiereparatur bei Rock Shox (Luftverlust).


----------



## Stump1967 (29. Januar 2009)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat Lust, morgen (Donnerstag) oder übermorgen (Freitag) bei nem Nightride ab Enkheim dabeizusein? Start 19:00 für ca. 2h, VHB.
> ciao, matthias



Matthias, steht der N8R heute? Habe das Rad dabei.

Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (29. Januar 2009)

Ah das Forum funktioniert ja auch mal wieder.
Heute wird doch nix, komme nicht früher raus. SORRY Jens, ich hätte ja eher bescheid gesagt aber die Technik hier... Schick mir mal bitte deine Handynr für die Zukunft per PN.
Morgen dagegen steht definitiv.
Nächste Woche geht bei mir Montag und Freitag. Zumindest Montag soll das Wetter ja noch passen.
@Lupo: Abends ist es übrigens gar nicht so schlimm, meist Plusgrade. Aber früh ist es ätzend kalt.


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. Januar 2009)

Also?


----------



## Lupo (30. Januar 2009)

ich bin raus...hab grad feierabend gemacht, mir langts für heut


----------



## Stump1967 (3. Februar 2009)

Steht Freitag noch fürn N8R?

Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (4. Februar 2009)

Das Wetter soll am Freitag Kacke werden. Also lass uns da mal abwarten.


----------



## sipaq (4. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin prinzipiell wieder verfÃ¼gbar, jetzt wo meine Federgabel von der Garantiereparatur zurÃ¼ck ist.

AuÃerdem wollte ich mal die Gelegenheit nutzen und meinen BikeShop (Montimare) mal Ã¶ffentlich loben. Als ich gestern mein Bike abholte, eierte das (neue) vordere Laufrad ziemlich. Grund war der vorne aufgezogene (schon einige Monate alte) Nobby Nic in 2,25 Zoll, nicht die Felge. Die Jungs haben dann von sich aus angeboten, einen neuen Reifen aufzuziehen und den NN auf Ihre Kosten bei Schwalbe einzuschicken.

So hab ich dann fÃ¼r 5â¬ Aufpreis einen nagelneuen 2009er Fat Albert Front 2,4 bekommen. Fand ich echt extrem fair.


----------



## Stump1967 (6. Februar 2009)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll am Freitag Kacke werden. Also lass uns da mal abwarten.



Sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Wenn heute doch nicht, fährt einer am Sonntag?

Bis dann,
Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (6. Februar 2009)

Ich finds draussen gerade etwas eklig.
Ansonsten habe ich morgen nachmittag Zeit und Sonntag bis ca. 16 Uhr.
ciao, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (6. Februar 2009)

Mathias, ok heute nicht. Morgen habe ich keine Zeit aber Sonntag ist gut. Sonntag soll auch das Wetter besser sein.
Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen.
Bis dann,
Jens


----------



## sipaq (1. März 2009)

Ich bin heute so so ab ca. 13.00 Uhr oben an der Hohemark zusammen mit Everest. Ist ggf. noch jemand bereit für eine kleine Vor-Frühlings-Tour?


----------



## Sakir (12. März 2009)

moin moin,

ich wollte mal anfrage, wann es denn endlich wieder mt den AWB Touren
los geht, hab mir ein nettes spielzeug besorgt, und das brauch hartes
Gelände unter den Stollen.... ^^

*betegenHimmelumbesseresWetter*

Michael


----------



## Lupo (15. März 2009)

ist für mich noch bissi früh im jahr weil ich keine schneeketten hab aber nächstes w.e. solls hier wieder losgehen. je nach wetterlage gibts dann aber eher weiches unter die stollen.

gruss, wolfgang


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. März 2009)

Mittwoch?
Ich war gerade mit dem Renner aufm Feldberg und es liegt nur noch ganz oben, so ab 800 m ü. NN, ein mickriger Schneerest.
Ich würde vielleicht auch schon gegen 17 Uhr starten können.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. März 2009)

Im Wald liegt der Kram aber noch ab etwa 700 m auf Hauptwegen und nur wenig höher auf den Trails rum. Wünsche viel Spaß am Mittwoch!


----------



## Chris360 (29. März 2009)

Ich war heute ein wenig im Taunus unterwegs, leider nur ca. eine Stunde und damit etwa 20km.
Ziemlich matschig der Untergrund, teilweise jedoch auch schon trocken, ich war auf jeden Fall relativ nass nach der Abfahrt. Teilweise rutscht man in schnellen Kurven schon weg.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die Tage mit mehr als 20°C!


----------



## rstyle (30. März 2009)

Hello Lupo, stump1967 and others!

I am back in Taunus this week, and brought my bike with me. Are you gonna bike this week in Taunus? And Lupo.. This week you don't need your "schneeketten"   

I hope I can join the AWB this week...

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## TRB (30. März 2009)

war gestern ebenfalls ein wenig fahren. ab dem fuchstanz gings (für mich zumindest) nimmer weiter. da fängts dann richtig ungemütlich an zu werden und mit clickpedalen hab ich da ganz schön alt ausgesehen. naja, die woche solls ja knapp an die 20 Grad Marke warm werden, da gehe ich mal schwer von aus das der kram bis zum nächsten wochenende verschwunden ist.

nun gut, der milchkaffee am fuchstanz hat dann aber auch seinen zweck nicht ganz verfehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (30. März 2009)

rstyle schrieb:


> Hello Lupo, stump1967 and others!...
> Cheers,
> Remco



hi remco,
nice to read you again but i´m sorry to tell you that you´ve chosen still the wrong season for your visit. the days are actually too short that it would be worth for me to go there and how TRB wrote it´s just not very funny. so i prefer my homearea until may.
do you visit frankfurt as well another time this year??

greets,
wolfgang


----------



## rstyle (31. März 2009)

Hi Wolfgang, nice to hear from you again too! 

To bad, but I understand. 20.15 it's still completely dark...  Wednesday my training ends around 13:30, so I will discover some trails by myself 
I still know some way from the last time with you !

Thanks, and maybe untill another time  (I don't think this year, probably next year!)

Unless you go to Willingen 12-14 june?  (http://www.bike-willingen.de)

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## sipaq (31. März 2009)

rstyle,
if you're still around on the weekend I can show you some trails that Lupo showed to me last year


----------



## Lupo (31. März 2009)

rstyle schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Unless you go to Willingen 12-14 june?...
> Cheers,
> Remco



sry, won´t be there

i wish you a funny afternoon on the trails

@sipaq: wo willstn am w.e. fahrn?


----------



## Everstyle (31. März 2009)

Hi Remco,

13:30 is definitly not possible for me. Sorry. But it would be possible for me to be at Hohemark around 16:30 and if we would wait till 17:00 we could start with Dr.Faust together. (or Dr. Faust could be earlier there?)

And, if you stay till saturday here in FFm we could go for a longer ride with sipaq together, if you mind. I plan to ride anyway on this weekend.

Greetz 

Everstyle


----------



## rstyle (31. März 2009)

Hi Everstyle, nice to hear from you again too! 

Yes it would be nice to ride together. 16:30 would be best for me. I will wait for you than. Hopefully Dr. Faust can be there earlier to?

Greetings,
Remco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. März 2009)

also ich kann morgen leider nicht 
ihr werdet aber sicher viel spaß haben. nur noch in den höchsten höhen ist mit schnee zu rechnen ... aber nicht mehr lange


----------



## sipaq (31. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> @sipaq: wo willstn am w.e. fahrn?


Muss mal schauen, als ich vorletztes WE oben war, war meine Kondition noch deutlich unter Vorjahresniveau  

Vorgenommen hatte ich mir meine erste Altkönig-Besteigung, dann Viktoria-Trail runter und dann vielleicht nochmal auf den Fuchsstein hoch. Irgendwas Richtung Winterstein wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Strecke gut genug kenne. Ich war bislang nur einmal mit Everstyle dort.


----------



## TRB (31. März 2009)

@all:
hat hier jemand lust kommenden sonntagmittag fahren zu gehen? 
uhrzeit wäre mir egal, lediglich nach 12 wäre fantastisch und treffpunkt klinik hohemark/ubahn-haltestelle hohemark klingt toll.

würde mich freuen wenn hier jemand lust hätte.

torsten


----------



## sipaq (31. März 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> @all:
> hat hier jemand lust kommenden sonntagmittag fahren zu gehen?
> uhrzeit wäre mir egal, lediglich nach 12 wäre fantastisch und treffpunkt klinik hohemark/ubahn-haltestelle hohemark klingt toll.
> 
> würde mich freuen wenn hier jemand lust hätte.


Also Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall. 12:00 Uhr bzw. 12:15 Uhr am Hohemark-Parkplatz (Taunus-Club Karte)?


----------



## rstyle (31. März 2009)

Hi Everstyle,

Hohemark, is that still the same place as last year? Parking place next to the train station? Is Dr.Faust joining us?




Everstyle schrieb:


> Hi Remco,
> 
> 13:30 is definitly not possible for me. Sorry. But it would be possible for me to be at Hohemark around 16:30 and if we would wait till 17:00 we could start with Dr.Faust together. (or Dr. Faust could be earlier there?)


----------



## Milass (31. März 2009)

Also ich wäre auch dabei dann zwischen 16:30-17:00, muss noch jemanden zum Bahnhof bringen, werde mich beeilen.

Melde mich nun auch offiziell, nach 7 monatiger Pause, endlich wieder zurück 

Hatte sehr viel zu tun, viel Stress und gerade in den letzten 2 wochen musste ich mir nochma 13 Jahre Schule reinziehen, fürs Abi.

Also wenn nix dazwischen kommt, sehen wir uns morgen. Wie sieht es denn mit dir aus Steffen?

Vg


----------



## TRB (31. März 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall. 12:00 Uhr bzw. 12:15 Uhr am Hohemark-Parkplatz (Taunus-Club Karte)?



Sonntag 12:15 an der Taunus-Club Karte - geht klar bei mir.


----------



## rstyle (31. März 2009)

Oke, looks like we are already with 4 bikers tomorrow!


----------



## Everstyle (1. April 2009)

rstyle schrieb:


> Hi Everstyle,
> 
> Hohemark, is that still the same place as last year? Parking place next to the train station? Is Dr.Faust joining us?



Righty right!!!

Cya soon.


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. April 2009)

Bin vor 10 Minuten von der Arbeit gekommen. Ich schaffs nicht mehr bis 18 Uhr an die Hohemark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (1. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall. 12:00 Uhr bzw. 12:15 Uhr am Hohemark-Parkplatz (Taunus-Club Karte)?



...wär ich auch dabei


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Bin vor 10 Minuten von der Arbeit gekommen. Ich schaffs nicht mehr bis 18 Uhr an die Hohemark.



stimmt 

und wie war das awb-opening


----------



## TRB (1. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...wär ich auch dabei



na dann auf gehts!


----------



## rstyle (2. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wie war das awb-opening



Very good! Nice wether, and some awsome trails from Everest  We've been biking from 17:00 till 20:30, just 7 minutes before it was dark  Nice to meet you Milass! How was the pizza?

Everest


----------



## Lupo (2. April 2009)

rstyle schrieb:


> Very good! Nice wether, and some awsome trails ...


----------



## sipaq (2. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...wär ich auch dabei


Cool. TRB und ich haben uns jetzt für 12:15 Uhr an der Taunus-Club Karte verabredet. Bis dann!


----------



## sipaq (2. April 2009)

rstyle schrieb:


> Very good! Nice weather, and some awesome trails from Everest  We've been biking from 17:00 till 20:30, just 7 minutes before it was dark  Nice to meet you Milass! How was the pizza?


How much snow was left on the trails? Looking at http://www.taunus.info/neues/webcam/ the Feldberg is now nearly snow-free as of 10:38


----------



## rstyle (2. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> How much snow was left on the trails? Looking at http://www.taunus.info/neues/webcam/ the Feldberg is now nearly snow-free as of 10:38



We didn't found any snow! To be more specific... the trails where very dry! So hi speeds and much fun  We also did a lot of the "stairs" because the stones where dry, very safe.

Only at the last part it was very wet on some places. but not longer than 10 or 15 meters.


----------



## Everstyle (2. April 2009)

Thx for the nice ride yesterdey. The trails where very dry and trying to say it in other words as remco already did, the brakes where used very rarely  i'm scared about myself...

Here the facts (and T stands for trail...)

Cya next time in Germany Remco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rstyle (2. April 2009)

Yep VERY rarely!

Absolutely till a next time. We keep in touch  

this is the track from yesterday: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:...trail/kml/episode.kml?episodePkValues=7916547

Keep in mind that my watch stopt the last part, you can see it on the very straight line. After I found out that it was stopped, the last 3 km's where fine again.


----------



## Milass (3. April 2009)

hey, 
right! ****in good trails everest!
the pizza was awesome, best one since many years

Maaaan, i was death after that ride....

*hey still got your clip rstyle!


----------



## Everstyle (3. April 2009)

M0in,

und hier noch ganz kurz ein/zwei Sätze in Deutsch.

Ich muss sagen die Runde am Mittwoch hat mir persönlich wirklich gut gefallen und war ein toller Auftakt für mich in meine after work bikining season 2009. Denn gegen 15 Uhr Feierabend zu machen ist für mich relativ einfach und praktikabel. Damit kann ich gegen 16:30 an der Hohemark sein und somit hat man bereits jetzt schon knapp 3,5 Std. Zeit um neue Wege im Taunus zu erkunden und alte abzufahren. Aus diesem Grund, natürlich auch ein bisschen in Abhängigkeit vom Wetter, möchte ich ankündigen, dass ich nächsten Mittwoch gewillt und bereit bin wieder gegen 16:30/17:00Uhr zu starten. 

Bis dann

Everstyle


----------



## rstyle (3. April 2009)

Milass schrieb:


> Maaaan, i was death after that ride....
> 
> *hey still got your clip rstyle!



Yes, is the clip big in size? 

Thanks a lot!  

Till a next time...


----------



## sipaq (3. April 2009)

@TRB, Lupo.

Hab die Fahrt jetzt auch beim LMB eingestellt. Link ist hier.


----------



## Lupo (3. April 2009)

...bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (3. April 2009)

> Hab die Fahrt jetzt auch beim LMB eingestellt. Link ist hier.



Moin sipaq,

sach mal, wie ist denn die Beschreibung im LMB zu der Tour zu verstehen - ist die denn auch für (momentan) relativ untrainierte Wiedereinsteiger geeignet? In dem Fall würde ich mich gerne mal ranhängen.

Danke + Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## TRB (3. April 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Moin sipaq,
> 
> sach mal, wie ist denn die Beschreibung im LMB zu der Tour zu verstehen - ist die denn auch für (momentan) relativ untrainierte Wiedereinsteiger geeignet? In dem Fall würde ich mich gerne mal ranhängen.
> 
> ...



klar! einfach anschließen. ist als einstieg in den frühling zu werten und ausbaufähig was weitere touren angeht!


----------



## Everstyle (3. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> @TRB, Lupo.
> 
> Hab die Fahrt jetzt auch beim LMB eingestellt. Link ist hier.



BTW ich starte mit meinen Kollegen schon um 11:00 an der Hohemark. Vielleicht sieht man sich auf der Strecke. Dann könnten wir vlt. noch ein paar Wege abwärts teilen...

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (3. April 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Moin sipaq,
> 
> sach mal, wie ist denn die Beschreibung im LMB zu der Tour zu verstehen - ist die denn auch für (momentan) relativ untrainierte Wiedereinsteiger geeignet? In dem Fall würde ich mich gerne mal ranhängen.


Also ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich bin konditionsmäßig noch bei weitem nicht da, wo ich im Herbst 2008 war. Insofern wird das übermorgen 'ne entspannte Einsteigertour wo wir das Tempo von der Gruppe abhängig machen werden.

Häng Dich also ruhig dran.


----------



## DBate (4. April 2009)

> klar! einfach anschließen.





> Häng Dich also ruhig dran.



Allesk klar, habe mich eben eingetragen. Und für den Fall, dass ich Euch doch zu sehr aufhalten sollte, kann ich mich ja unterwegs gemütlich abseilen .

Jetzt muss ich morgen nur noch das Taunusclub-Schild finden. Ansonsten - ich bin der mit der Rose im Knopfloch .

Bis dann,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (4. April 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Allesk klar, habe mich eben eingetragen. Und für den Fall, dass ich Euch doch zu sehr aufhalten sollte, kann ich mich ja unterwegs gemütlich abseilen .


Wunderbar! 

Habe heute im übrigen meine erste Tour mit mehr als 1000hm in 2009 gemacht.    Ging bis auf eine Schwächephase knapp unterhalb des großen Feldbergs eigentlich ganz gut.

Am Ende dann noch den Viktoriatrail komplett durchgesurft... War schon edel!!


----------



## TRB (4. April 2009)

dann lass uns deine tour von heute doch morgen nochmal fahren?


----------



## Everstyle (4. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wunderbar!
> 
> Habe heute im übrigen meine erste Tour mit mehr als 1000hm in 2009 gemacht.    Ging bis auf eine Schwächephase knapp unterhalb des großen Feldbergs eigentlich ganz gut.
> 
> Am Ende dann noch den Viktoriatrail komplett durchgesurft... War schon edel!!



Coole Sache!!!  Bei uns waren es nur 918Hm...das Wetter war am frühen morgen noch etwas "langweilig"; erst am Nachmittag kam die Sonne durch. Und am Ende haben wir den HomeTrail gerockt!

CU


----------



## Lupo (4. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ....Und am Ende haben wir den HomeTrail gerockt!
> 
> CU



welcher ist des

aber vergesst net dass die tour als langsam/leicht gepostet ist


----------



## Everstyle (5. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> welcher ist des
> 
> aber vergesst net dass die tour als langsam/leicht gepostet ist



Der geht von der fünf Wege Kreuzung mit dem dicken Baum los (Wege zum: Altkönig, Fuchstanz, Weiße Mauer, Hohemark, und noch ein Weg); den sind wir auch schon ein Mal gefahren (an der Weißen Mauer, Altenhöfe und bis zum Urselbach). Ich nenne ihn einfach HomeTrail, weil es immer das letzte Stück ist, was ich nach "Hause" fahre, sprich Hohemark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (5. April 2009)

So, wieder zurück vom heutigen Fahrvergnügen   Wir waren insgesamt acht Leute (wow!) und haben insgesamt 27km mit 850hm geschafft. 

Sorry an all die, denen ich am Anfang als Guide zu schnell war. Außerdem sorry an die, die der Meinung waren, der Trail runter von der Weißen Mauer passt nicht in die Tour-Kategorie "leicht". Aber geil war er schon 

War 'ne richtig gute Truppe und mit Weiße Mauer - Fuchstanz - Windeck - Rotes Kreuz - Fuchsstein - Fuchstanz - Altkönig - Viktoriatrail (der heut ziemlich voll war) haben wir IMO auch 'ne gute Mischung gehabt.


----------



## Lupo (5. April 2009)

...kann ich mich nur anschliessen, hat echt spass gemacht mit der truppe
die paar fotos die ich geschossen hab sind in meinem flickr album. 2 warn leider zu schnell für den blitz

bis zum nächsten mal,

wolfgang


----------



## Everstyle (5. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ... Viktoriatrail (der heut ziemlich voll war) ...



Also heute war so gut wie alles ziemlich voll, zumindest war das immer mein Eindruck, wenn ich die Kreuzungen der Standardwege passiert habe. Und Fuchstanz glich ja fast einem Bahnhof...Truppe raus, neue Truppe rein...

Weisse Mauer ist in der Tat nicht wirklich die Kategorie "leicht". Anderseits, keiner muss einen Helden spielen. Das war auch meine Devise auf dem Alpencross. Also, immer schön absteigen, wenn es zu schwierig ist; ganz einfach.

Was ist mit Mittwoch? Irgendwelche Tendenzen???

E.style


----------



## DBate (5. April 2009)

Hey,

hat eine Mene Spass gemacht heute . Besten Dank noch mal für's 'guiden' und die Geduld an der ein oder anderen Stelle. Beim nächsten mal bin ich dann auch wieder fitter .

Was die 'Weisse-Mauer' angeht - ich fand's genial (auch wenn ich an zwei Stellen absteigen musste). Den kannte ich noch nicht.

Was Mittwoch angeht - da kann ich erst realtiv kurzfristig bescheidgeben. Aber prinzipiell hätte ich schon Interesse.

Als dann,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (5. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Was ist mit Mittwoch? Irgendwelche Tendenzen???


Ich kann leider nicht. Bin die nächsten Wochen noch im Ruhrgebiet tätig.


----------



## sod (5. April 2009)

Ja, war wirklich eine nette Runde und schön mal ein paar Leute zu treffen von denen man hier soviel lesen kann.
Und da ich dem Blitz entkommen bin, bleibe ich ja weiterhin undercover.


----------



## TRB (6. April 2009)

Es war eine wirklich großartige Tour und auch wenn ich (noch) kein Trail Liebhaber bin muss ich doch gestehen das der Viktoria Trail Lust auf mehr gemacht hat. Die weiße Mauer war mir allerdings noch ein Stück zu gewagt. Nochmals ein großes Lob an Simon für die tolle Tour. 

Bezüglich Mittwoch hätte ich schon Interesse, allerdings würde ich es erst ab 18 Uhr an die Taunus Club Karte schaffen was euch wohl denke ich zu spät sein wird, oder?


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> die paar fotos die ich geschossen hab sind in meinem flickr album. 2 warn leider zu schnell für den blitz



... ohne helm die weiße mauer runter 

und heiße trikot-models für die eisbären


----------



## sipaq (6. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ohne helm die weiße mauer runter


Der gute Chris hatte seinen Helm vergessen  aber ich wollte ihn dann nicht allein an der Hohemark stehen lassen. Beim naechsten Mal schreib ich auch explizit in den LMB-Eintrag rein, das ein Helm Pflicht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (6. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> ...bezüglich Mittwoch hätte ich schon Interesse, allerdings würde ich es erst ab 18 Uhr an die Taunus Club Karte schaffen was euch wohl denke ich zu spät sein wird, oder?



ich kann auch erst ab 18 uhr. ist ja im sommer auch die normale startzeit.

@fux: der ist nur fürs foto nochmal aufs bike gehüppt


----------



## sipaq (6. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> Es war eine wirklich großartige Tour und auch wenn ich (noch) kein Trail Liebhaber bin muss ich doch gestehen das der Viktoria Trail Lust auf mehr gemacht hat. Die weiße Mauer war mir allerdings noch ein Stück zu gewagt. Nochmals ein großes Lob an Simon für die tolle Tour.


Danke fuer das Lob. Das kann ich gleich an die Alteingesessenen hier (Lupo, Everstyle, Wissefux) weitergeben. Die haben mir die schliesslich gezeigt


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Der gute Chris hatte seinen Helm vergessen  aber ich wollte ihn dann nicht allein an der Hohemark stehen lassen. Beim naechsten Mal schreib ich auch explizit in den LMB-Eintrag rein, das ein Helm Pflicht ist.



es hätte ihn wohl keiner nicht mitgenommen, aber grundsätzlich sollte schon klar sein, das helmpflicht besteht. am besten auch gleich nen haftungsausschluß ins lmb reinschreiben. ist leider in unserem land notwendig


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> @fux: der ist nur fürs foto nochmal aufs bike gehüppt



hatte ich´s mir doch gedacht


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Danke fuer das Lob. Das kann ich gleich an die Alteingesessenen hier (Lupo, Everstyle, Wissefux) weitergeben. Die haben mir die schliesslich gezeigt



das ehrt dich sehr 

genau das ist es, was das gemeinsame biken neben der geselligkeit ausmacht. man lernt auch noch jahren immer noch neue schöne strecken kennen


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Der gute Chris hatte seinen Helm vergessen  aber ich wollte ihn dann nicht allein an der Hohemark stehen lassen. Beim naechsten Mal schreib ich auch explizit in den LMB-Eintrag rein, das ein Helm Pflicht ist.



Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich vor 15 Tagen einen toten Radfahrer in einer Abfahrt auf Malle hab liegen sehen. Nicht schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (6. April 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich vor 15 Tagen einen toten Radfahrer in einer Abfahrt auf Malle hab liegen sehen. Nicht schön.


Mit oder ohne Helm?

Hatte so ein Erlebnis letztes Jahr im Schwarzwald. Übler Sturz eines Familienvaters (mit Helm). Kompletter Unterkiefer war gebrochen und hing nur noch lose am Gesicht (hätte wohl nur ein Full-Face-Helm wie ihn die Freeride-Fraktion trägt was gebracht).

Kein schöner Anblick. Hatte an dem Tag genug von Trails und noch drei Nächte lang Alpträume von dem Anblick.


----------



## TRB (6. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich kann auch erst ab 18 uhr. ist ja im sommer auch die normale startzeit.



was jetzt für kommenden mittwoch heißt? wir haben ja schließlich noch frühling


----------



## Everstyle (7. April 2009)

So, nachdem ich mein Bike heute wieder fit bekommen habe (übler chain stuck am so), bin ich für morgen startklar. Und da hier die Mehrheit 18 Uhr als Startzeitpunkt favorisiert, würde ich mich einer möglichen Gruppe gerne anschließen, wenn eine zustande kommen sollte. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## TRB (7. April 2009)

was ich dummerweise überhaupt nicht mehr berücksichtigt hatte ist, das morgenabend die bayern gegen barcelona spielen. von daher muss ich morgenabend leider passen...


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> was ich dummerweise überhaupt nicht mehr berücksichtigt hatte ist, das morgenabend die bayern gegen barcelona spielen. von daher muss ich morgenabend leider passen...



guck mir auch gerne niederlagen der bayern an 
bis die anfangen, ist es eh wieder dunkel im wald 

vielleicht komm ich heute mal vorbei, werde aber eher nur kurz mitfahren und mich dann irgendwie wieder richtung fuxtanz oder so rechtzeitig absetzen.

noch schifft es aber im taunus ! mal schauen, wie es heute abend sein wird ...


----------



## TRB (8. April 2009)

bis es in spanien dunkel wird heute abend ist es für die bayern wohl schon fast gelaufen 

Samstag hätte ich Lust ne Runde zu drehen. Wer Lust?


----------



## sipaq (8. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> Samstag hätte ich Lust ne Runde zu drehen. Wer Lust?


Samstag kann ich nicht, aber Freitag hätte ich noch Zeit und Lust. Irgendwer mit dabei? Vorzugsweise jemand, der mir mal ein paar Trails rund um Lindenberg, Marmorstein und Herzberg zeigen könnte. Da kenn ich mich nämlich nur wenig (Lindenberg) oder gar nicht (Marmorstein, Herzberg) aus.


----------



## Lupo (8. April 2009)

heut komm ich auch net zum biken, über ostern bin ich mal weg.


Lindenberg, Marmorstein und Herzberg können wir demnächst gern mal unter die stollen nehmen


----------



## MrTosta (8. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Freitag könnte ich anpeilen dabei zu sein, kann es aber noch nicht genau sagen. Samstag hatte ich vor mich in den Taunus zu schwingen. 
Wer würde denn an den beiden Tagen wann fahren?
Tobias


----------



## sipaq (8. April 2009)

Hi Tobsen,

also ich hatte am Freitag mal so grob eine Abfahrt in FFM so um 11 Uhr angepeilt. Dann wär ich so gegen 11:45 Uhr an der Hohemark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (8. April 2009)

Hmm, heute sieht es mit einer AWB Runde schlecht aus. Ich werde versuchen mich bei den TNL Jungs dranzuhängen. Die wollen auch gegen 18 Uhr starten. 

Bis dann

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (8. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hmm, heute sieht es mit einer AWB Runde schlecht aus. Ich werde versuchen mich bei den TNL Jungs dranzuhängen. Die wollen auch gegen 18 Uhr starten.


Wow! Das würde ich mich nicht trauen. Die Jungs wären mir definitiv zu heftig (schnell) unterwegs.


----------



## Milass (8. April 2009)

monty, ich schaff früher eh nich, habe ein arzt termin übersehen, 18 uhr könnte gut gehen!


----------



## TRB (8. April 2009)

MrTosta schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Freitag könnte ich anpeilen dabei zu sein, kann es aber noch nicht genau sagen. Samstag hatte ich vor mich in den Taunus zu schwingen.
> Wer würde denn an den beiden Tagen wann fahren?
> Tobias



wie lange willste samstag fahren? wann überlass ich mal ganz dir...mach mal ne ansage.


----------



## MrTosta (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

Ich würde ab Hohemark starten und dann die Wege und Trails fahren, die ich bereits kennengelernt habe. Wann muss ich noch mal überdenken aber 12h ist eigentlich nicht schlecht.
Abhängig ist natürlich noch das Wetter...
Aber ich schaue mal und poste hier in den Thread.

Tobsen


----------



## TRB (8. April 2009)

die strecke die uns simon letztes wochenende gezeigt hat wäre fein. aber das können wir ja nochmal klären wo und wann. 12 uhr klingt schonmal vernünftig.

torsten


----------



## MrTosta (8. April 2009)

Also Samstag 12h halte ich mal fest mit der Tour vom letztem Mal 
Ich hoffe, dass ich Freitag nicht mit Sipaq wieder so ne Mördertour habe, dass ich dann wieder Samstag total fertig bin 

Muss mal weiterarbeiten, t


----------



## DBate (8. April 2009)

Moin Allerseits!

Ich werde es das Wochenende leider nicht schaffen - bin beruflich unterwegs. Die Tour vom letzten Sonntag bin ich heute noch einmal nachgefahren, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher auf den Feldberg gemacht habe (und auch gleich 'Bekannte' vom Sonntag getroffen ).

Die Schneereste vom letzten Wochenende sind beinahe weg, man kann überall auf den Wegen bleiben, und muss nicht nebenher fahren.

Als dann, viel Spass die Tage!
DBate


----------



## sod (8. April 2009)

Ja, der Taunus ist klein.
Wir sind auch noch ein gutes Stück der Runde gefahren.

Für morgen sind wir uns bisher noch nicht ganz einig.
Bisher wird es vielleicht eine gemütliche Flachetappe an den Rand des Odenwalds.
Oder wir drängen uns hier noch irgendjemandem auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (8. April 2009)

MrTosta schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich Freitag nicht mit Sipaq wieder so ne Mördertour habe, dass ich dann wieder Samstag total fertig bin


Keine Sorge, Du bist sicher schon vorher völlig fertig 

Mal gucken was wir fahren. Japaner wär sicherlich spassig, vielleicht mit 'nem Abstecher zum Lindenberg (wenn ich den wiederfinde) und dann mal schauen. Mir fällt schon was ein...

Noch jemand Lust am Freitag zu fahren?


----------



## DBate (8. April 2009)

> Noch jemand Lust am Freitag zu fahren?



Lust ja, zeitlich wird's wohl eng werden bei mir.

@sod
Bin morgen wahrscheinlich wieder im Taunus - allerdings wohl früher als heute. Und die Runde wird auch eher gemütlicher werden .

So long,
DBate


----------



## karsten13 (9. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wow! Das würde ich mich nicht trauen. Die Jungs wären mir definitiv zu heftig (schnell) unterwegs.



also der Everest hat sich sehr gut geschlagen! Vielleicht sind die Jungs gar nicht so schnell wie einige hier glauben


----------



## Everstyle (9. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wow! Das würde ich mich nicht trauen. Die Jungs wären mir definitiv zu heftig (schnell) unterwegs.



Hey, die fahren doch auch nur mit Wasser  Aber es stimmt, die Leistugnsunterschiede sind deutlich. Und ich glaube nur fahren allein Hilft hier auch nicht, da musst du auch noch die Beine dafür haben, das ist mein Eindruck. 

Dir Runde gestern fand ich gut (siehe auch: hier )



karsten13 schrieb:


> also der Everest hat sich sehr gut geschlagen! Vielleicht sind die Jungs gar nicht so schnell wie einige hier glauben



Vielen Dank! 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (9. April 2009)

Termin für Freitag (morgen) ist jetzt im LMB eingetragen.


----------



## sipaq (9. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Jungs gar nicht so schnell wie einige hier glauben


Sagen wir es mal so: Euch eilt ein gewisser Ruf voraus, vor allem auch hinsichtlich der Rücksichtnahme auf ggf. Langsamere. Das ist natürlich Euer gutes Recht, das nur nebenbei.

Es ist dann aber zumindestens für mich der Grund es dann bei Euch gar nicht erst zu versuchen (auch nicht im Sommer bei besserer Fitness und Kondition).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (9. April 2009)

MrTosta schrieb:


> Also Samstag 12h halte ich mal fest mit der Tour vom letztem Mal


 
Sehr schön, ich freu mich.
Wollen wir wieder Taunus Club Karte festhalten als Treffpunkt?


----------



## powderJO (9. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Japaner wär sicherlich spassig,



geht der wieder als trail durch oder ist er noch vom herbstholzmachen breit wie 'ne autobahn? mann o mann - ich merke gerade, dass ich echt lange nicht mehr mit dem mtb im taunus war...


----------



## sipaq (9. April 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Japaner wär sicherlich spassig
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung!

Ich wollts halt einfach mal ausprobieren...


----------



## TRB (9. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Termin für Freitag (morgen) ist jetzt im LMB eingetragen.


 
eventuell schaff ich's Morgen doch...wäre dann pünktlich an der Club Karte.


----------



## sipaq (9. April 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Everstyle (9. April 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> geht der wieder als trail durch oder ist er noch vom herbstholzmachen breit wie 'ne autobahn?



Hi, ich bin den in den letzten Tagen gleich mehrfach gefahren und folgendes kann ich berichten: keine krassen Waldarbeiten und kann flowig gefahren werden (von Sandplacken bis unten zur L3004); lässt sich auch stellenweise in S0+, max. S1- einordnen; der Rest ist natürlich WAB.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Milass (9. April 2009)

Hat jemand lust morgen Mittag zu fahren? Gerne auch Rennrad.
dachte so an 12 Uhr und dann so 3,4 Stunden Taunus??


----------



## karsten13 (9. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Euch eilt ein gewisser Ruf voraus, vor allem auch hinsichtlich der Rücksichtnahme auf ggf. Langsamere. Das ist natürlich Euer gutes Recht, das nur nebenbei.



würd mich natürlich schon interessieren, wo der Ruf herkommt ... 

... muss ich wohl demnächst mal mit Dir fahren 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (10. April 2009)

was ist denn mit Morgen 12 Uhr an der Taunus Club Karte? Hat da noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## sipaq (10. April 2009)

So, schöne Tour mit 7 (später nur noch 5 Leuten). Haben 'ne größere Taunusrunde mit Lindenberg, Sandplacken, Feldi, Rotes Kreuz, Fuchsstein, 5-Wege-Kreuzung, Fuchstanz, Altkönig und Viktoriatrail gemacht. 

War spassig, leider tut mir meine linke Hand nach einem Sturz auf dem Viktoria-Trail etwas weh. Man sollte halt nicht immer versuchen Ideallinie am Abrand zu fahren sondern einfach mal in der Mitte des Trails über die Steine drüberheizen. 

Insgesamt waren es ca. 36-37km ab der Hohemark mit ca. 1115hm. Für mich waren es (dank Anreise aus Frankfurt) 65,5km mit 1374hm. Es wird also langsam... 

PS: Immer dran denken, Jungs: Wenn Ihr 'ne Kamera mitnehmt, dann checkt auch vorher ob der Akku voll ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTosta (10. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Hallo TRB,

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde.
Morgen ab 12h Hohe Mark an der Taunus Wanderkarte ist fest! Werde mit 2-3 Freunden dann antanzen. Plan wäre Richtung Feldberg hoch, ob das über Weißer Wall oder hinten an der Hohen Mark den Klinik Trail gefahren wird, muss ich mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Dann rotes Kreuz und dann Richtung Fuchstanz, Viktoria Trail runter zur Hohen Mark. Falls einer guiden will, gerne 

Ich hoffe, dass Wetter wird morgen auch wieder so schön wie heute. Wer Lust hat, der möge mitkommen.

@Sipaq: War sehr stramm, auch am Anfang ein paar Mal unfahrbare Trails bergauf, aber sonst sehr cool 

Ich poste hier mal meine Handy NR.: 0160/72240 71

In diesem Sinne, bis morgen


----------



## TRB (11. April 2009)

Hi Tobias,
sorry, ich schaff das Heute nciht mehr so ganz glaub ich. Schmerzen in Beinen und vor allen Dingen im rechten Unterarm. Ich dachte dat wird schon, aber es geht einfach nicht. Die letzten Tage waren mit schwimmen, gestern noch 3 Stunden auf dem Crossbike mit der Lady. Dat war glaub ich alles zu viel für mich die letzten Tage.

Also sorry nochmals, aber ich glaub ich brauch einfach mal bißchen Ruhe und Erholung. Wenn's klappt und die Zeit mitspielt steige ich eventuell Mittwoch zum Afterworkbiken wieder ein.


----------



## Everstyle (11. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> War spassig, leider tut mir meine linke Hand nach einem Sturz auf dem Viktoria-Trail etwas weh.



Man-o-man was machst du auch für Sachen??? Wobei ich gestern auch ein eine ziemlich grenzwertige Situation hatte und mich schon fast über das Lenkrad auf dem Weilquelle-Trail fliegen sah... 

Btw, was ich dich fragen wollte, steigst du in den VTrail schon bereits am AK ein? Denn der Einstieg ist ziemlich heftig und lässt sich m. E. schon in S2- einordnen. Ich bin nämlich gestern mal wieder den VTrail von oben bis nach ganz unten am Stück durchgefahren. 



sipaq schrieb:


> Insgesamt waren es ca. 36-37km ab der Hohemark mit ca. 1115hm. Für mich waren es (dank Anreise aus Frankfurt) 65,5km mit 1374hm. Es wird also langsam...



Nicht schlecht! Wenn du so weiter machst, dann steht dem Alpencross Abenteuer dieses Jahr nix mehr im Weg! Rock on!

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (11. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Man-o-man was machst du auch für Sachen??? Wobei ich gestern auch ein eine ziemlich grenzwertige Situation hatte und mich schon fast über das Lenkrad auf dem Weilquelle-Trail fliegen sah...


Das geht echt schneller als man denkt, vor allem wenn man schon massig Höhenmeter in den Beinen hat und vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so fit ist, wie noch zwei Stunden vorher. Schlußendlich wollt ich halt einige spitze Steine umfahren (--> Ideallinie) und bin dadurch immer weiter an den Hang im Querstück kurz vor dem Arbeiterpfad nach Falkenstein gekommen. Und dann hab ich einfach unterschätzt wie rutschig es auch auf dem trockenen Laub sein kann.

Ist aber alles okay, heute gings schon wieder prima.


Everstyle schrieb:


> Btw, was ich dich fragen wollte, steigst du in den VTrail schon bereits am AK ein? Denn der Einstieg ist ziemlich heftig und lässt sich m. E. schon in S2- einordnen. Ich bin nämlich gestern mal wieder den VTrail von oben bis nach ganz unten am Stück durchgefahren.


Ich steige Ihn in der Regel kurz unterhalb des AK-Gipfels, so auf ca. 760hm ein. Und ja, der ist vor allem im oberen Teil recht heftig mit großen losen Steinen und ein paar netten Naturtreppen.



Everstyle schrieb:


> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hoffe ich sehr. Heute nochmal ca. 64 km und 1300hm in der Rhön bei meinen Eltern gemacht. Bad Kissingen (277m) zum Kreuzberg (932m) mit vielen kleinen (kraftraubenden) Zwischentälern und -anstiegen dazwischen. Es läuft immer besser...


----------



## TRB (11. April 2009)

Wann ist denn die nächste Tour geplant Simon, Tobias usw.?


----------



## sipaq (11. April 2009)

Mal sehen wie am Montag das Wetter so ist...


----------



## MrTosta (12. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie am Montag das Wetter so ist...


Guden Zusammen. Also heute war noch mal eine perfekte Tour, die mir mit Erlaub wesentlich einfacher von der Hand ging, als die letzten...
Gestartet wurde um 12:15h von der Hohen Mark zum Lindenberg um von dort aus wie gestern zum Sanplacken zu kommen. Dort zum Feldb. Und oben angekommen eine Verschnaufpause. Weiter zum Roten K. Und noch ein paar Trails runter um dann wieder zum Fuchstanz, AK und denn schönen VKTrail zu fahren. Leider hat meine Hinterfelge heute schwer gelitten. Habe sie insgesamt 3x nachzentriert. Hält eben nichts  Wir waren zu dritt und haben 1200hm in 50km zurückgelegt ohne uns zum Ausruhen hinzulegen, wie Sipaq es jetzt anscheinend gerne unterwegs zu pflegen scheint 

Montag würde ich gerne gegen Nachmittag die Chance ergreifen, so eine Tour zu machen. Wahrscheinlich ab 15 oder 16h start.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## DBate (12. April 2009)

Oh mann Leute...

wenn ich Eure Tourenbeschreibungen und Pläne so lese werde ich doch glatt neidisch . Mir bleibt da nur Laufen an einer Küstenstrasse in Schwarzafrika .

Freue mich jetzt schon darauf wieder in den Sattel zu steigen.

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (12. April 2009)

MrTosta schrieb:


> Guden Zusammen. Also heute war noch mal eine perfekte Tour, die mir mit Erlaub wesentlich einfacher von der Hand ging, als die letzten...
> Gestartet wurde um 12:15h von der Hohen Mark zum Lindenberg um von dort aus wie gestern zum Sanplacken zu kommen. Dort zum Feldb. Und oben angekommen eine Verschnaufpause. Weiter zum Roten K. Und noch ein paar Trails runter um dann wieder zum Fuchstanz, AK und denn schönen VKTrail zu fahren. Leider hat meine Hinterfelge heute schwer gelitten. Habe sie insgesamt 3x nachzentriert. Hält eben nichts  Wir waren zu dritt und haben 1200hm in 50km zurückgelegt ohne uns zum Ausruhen hinzulegen, wie Sipaq es jetzt anscheinend gerne unterwegs zu pflegen scheint
> 
> Montag würde ich gerne gegen Nachmittag die Chance ergreifen, so eine Tour zu machen. Wahrscheinlich ab 15 oder 16h start.
> Jemand Interesse?


Wir können gerne morgen mal 'ne entspanntere Tour fahren wenn Du willst.

Ich mein es ja nur gut mit Dir, schließlich wollen wir es ja am Gardasee Anfang Mai richtig krachen lassen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (12. April 2009)

Also, morgen dann um 15 Uhr an der Hohemark. Termin hab ich im LMB eingestellt. Auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von MrTosta gehen wir morgen mal etwas ruhiger im Uphill zur Sache.


----------



## TRB (12. April 2009)

mir läuft das wasser im munde zusammen wenn ich das alles so lese


----------



## x-rossi (12. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also, morgen dann um 15 Uhr an der Hohemark. Termin hab ich im LMB eingestellt. Auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von MrTosta gehen wir morgen mal etwas ruhiger im Uphill zur Sache.



könnte ja direkt für morgen passen, oder? sind nur waldautobahnen bergauf, bergab 80-90 % trails. ist alles fahrbar 

war eine kleine trainingsrunde heute. bergauf haben wir so locker gemacht, wie es nur möglich war.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wgpkqjtislvqtfps


----------



## sipaq (12. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> könnte ja direkt für morgen passen, oder? sind nur waldautobahnen bergauf, bergab 80-90 % trails. ist alles fahrbar


Wir werden sicherlich auch berghoch ein paar Trails fahren, aber nicht ausschließlich. Fahrbar wird aber alles sein.


----------



## MrTosta (12. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wir werden sicherlich auch berghoch ein paar Trails fahren, aber nicht ausschließlich. Fahrbar wird aber alles sein.



Jungs, ich geb alles, aber 15h kann bei mir knapp werden. 16h wird es bei mir eher. Bin zum Essen eingeladen und da kann ich nicht einfach wieder so verschwinden. Ist 15h bei euch schon fest?


----------



## Everstyle (13. April 2009)

MrTosta schrieb:


> ...Leider hat meine Hinterfelge heute schwer gelitten. Habe sie insgesamt 3x nachzentriert. HÃ¤lt eben nichts  ...



Servus, ich kann nur empfehlen die Speichenspannung im Auge zu behalten, da der Punkt an dem sich die lockeren Speichen in eine wunderschÃ¶ne "  [FONT="]â[/FONT]" verwandeln kann schneller kommen, als sich es einer wÃ¼nscht. Am besten wÃ¤re es von Profis reparieren zu lassen. Man will sich gar nicht ausmalen, was sonst noch passieren kann, wenn mal die "  [FONT="]â[/FONT]" auf einem Trail zuschlÃ¤gt...

GruÃ

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (14. April 2009)

So ihr Lieben, da bin ich wieder. Nach ein paar leichteren Touren rund um den Vilbeler Wald ist mein Arm komplett genesen. Wie schauts aus mit der nächsten Tour? 
Ich könnte entweder Mittwochabend ab Viertel nach 6 (wenn ich die Bahn in Richtung Hohemark pünktlich um 17:36 bekomme bin ich am Taunus Club Karte Schild um 18:13 Uhr) oder Freitagmittag ab 4 Uhr.

Jemand Interesse? Ich bräuchte allerdings einen Guide weil ich mich (noch) nicht so gut am Feldi auskenne


----------



## wartool (14. April 2009)

@TRB

wenn Dir ein entwas gemächlichere Tempo lieb ist.. kannst Du gerne am Freitag meine Hausrunde mitfahren 

Bei Interesse.. meld Dich halt


----------



## Lupo (14. April 2009)

martina und ich werden morgen abend so ab 18 uhr auch an der hohemark starten allerdings seeehr gemütlich und trails kann ich auch keine. hab mir letzte woche die schulter gezerrt und die zerrung gestern nochmal unsanft "gefestigt"


----------



## TRB (14. April 2009)

@Lupo: würdet ihr beide euch auch mit 18:13 zufrieden geben. früher schaff ich einfach nicht wegen job usw. oder wird euch das dann zu spät?

@wartool: da wäre ich dabei. sag ne zeit an. höre freitagmittag 15 uhr auf zu arbeiten und könnte wenn alles gut geht so gegen viertel nach 4 an der taunus club karte sein.


----------



## TRB (15. April 2009)

@Lupo: also ich vesuche die bahn um 17:21 uhr zu bekommen, dann bin ich um 17:58 an der hohemark. versprechen kann ich's allerdings nicht. ansonsten 18:13 uhr sollte ich schaffen. sag einfach an.


----------



## Lupo (15. April 2009)

18:13 ist auch kein problem, weiss ja selbst net genau wann ich mit der a*** fertig bin...


----------



## TRB (15. April 2009)

sehr schön,dann sehen wir uns heute abend 18 oder 18:13 am taunus club karten schild

bis dahin, frohes schaffen...


----------



## MrTosta (15. April 2009)

Guden zusammen,

Ich habe mein Bike gestern zum Fahrradladen geschoben. Hintere Felge neu zentrieren, neue Kette, neue Kassette und Steuersatz neu einstellen... Das wird leider erst Freitag irgendwann fertig. Also werde ich heute und Freitagnachmittag nichtfahren können... 

Dann fahrt mal vorsichtig. Wenn ich das hier so lese, dass Lupo und TRB sich schon verletzt haben...

Tobias


----------



## Hornisborn (15. April 2009)

Ich werde heute abend auch mitkommen.


----------



## sod (15. April 2009)

Hallo die Herren,

als Schichtdienstgeschädigter kann ich diese Woche wohl nur mitlesen.

Allerdings bin ich dafür nächste Woche 2-3 mal ab 14:30 Uhr unterwegs Richtung Taunus.
Und weil alleine fahren nur halb soviel Spaß macht....
könnte mir vielleicht noch jemand ein paar neue Wege weisen oder beim Suchen helfen.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (15. April 2009)

bei mir fängts so langsam an unsicher zu werden ob ichs überhaupt schaffe   sollt ich nicht da sein fahrt einfach ohne mich los...


----------



## Hornisborn (15. April 2009)

Mir ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen, deswegen wird es nichts


----------



## TRB (15. April 2009)

warv mal wieder ne klasse tour von unseren beiden guides. vielen dank nochmal. leider wieder hingeflatscht aber dat wird schon. am ende des sommers werd auch ich zum trailkönig 

vielen dank auch für die tipps. ielleicht fahr ich morgenabend mal zum montimare und lass mich hier noch einmal beraten.


----------



## sipaq (15. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> War mal wieder ne klasse Tour von unseren beiden Guides. Vielen Dank nochmal. Leider wieder hingeflatscht aber dat wird schon. Am Ende des Sommers werd auch ich zum Trailkönig


Jo, hat Spaß gemacht. War richtig schön entspannt heute. Der Wald grünt, die Vögel zwitschern und es war nix los im Vergleich zum Wochenende. 

Und gräm Dich nicht wegen des Sturzes. Da ist mir heute auch das Vorderrad weggerutscht. Die Stelle ist gefährlich wegen des tiefen Schotters. Leider hab ich das zu spät gemerkt.


----------



## sipaq (16. April 2009)

Hier noch unsere Fahrt von gestern:


----------



## TRB (18. April 2009)

geht morgen jemand fahren?


----------



## sipaq (19. April 2009)

Ich wollte heute nachmittag so ab 14 Uhr in den Taunus.


----------



## TRB (19. April 2009)

treffen wir uns um 14:30 an der club karte? habs eben erst gelesen deshalb und bis 2 schaff ich das nicht.


----------



## sipaq (19. April 2009)

War sehr schön heute, teilweise ein wenig feucht aber insgesamt hat der Taunus das schlechte Wetter der letzten Tage erstaunlich gut weggesteckt. 

Ich war heute zum ersten Mal am Herzberg und am Marmorstein. Echt nett, aber 'ne wirklich fiese Rampe da (die ich im Gegensatz zu einer Ausfahrt am 1.3. mit Everstyle diesmal geschafft habe). 

Am Ende waren es 33km und 901hm ab/bis Hohemark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTosta (19. April 2009)

Heute war ja auch das perfekte Wetter für so eine Tour und ich mag es ja, wenn noch ein bissi Feucht ist (im Wald). Simon, ich hoffe, dein Bike hat dir heute gute Dienste geleistet und die Kette war endlich geschmiert 
Vielleicht fahre ich morgen oder so. Muss ich aber spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Everstyle (20. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...(die ich im Gegensatz zu einer Ausfahrt am 1.3. mit Everstyle diesmal geschafft habe)...



Sehr cool! 

Ich werde versuchen am Mittwoch früher aus dem Büro raus zu kommen, um eine AWB Runde zu machen. Irgendwelche Interessenten?

Gruß

Everestyle


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2009)

MrTosta schrieb:


> Simon, ich hoffe, dein Bike hat dir heute gute Dienste geleistet und die Kette war endlich geschmiert


Jo, aber es knackt immer noch ein bißchen. Muss die Kette wohl nochmal etwas intensiver säubern.


Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen am Mittwoch früher aus dem Büro raus zu kommen, um eine AWB Runde zu machen. Irgendwelche Interessenten?


Hier! Ich!

Ich glaub ich komme heute Abend auch etwas früher raus. Irgendwer Bock auf 'ne Feierabend-Runde so ab ca. 18 Uhr?


----------



## TRB (20. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen am Mittwoch früher aus dem Büro raus zu kommen, um eine AWB Runde zu machen. Irgendwelche Interessenten?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Everestyle


 
Ich ebenfalls!


----------



## Everstyle (20. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Ich glaub ich komme heute Abend auch etwas früher raus. Irgendwer Bock auf 'ne Feierabend-Runde so ab ca. 18 Uhr?



Ich muss mich erst ein Mal von der Tour von Gestern erholen, von daher wird nix daraus.

Schön aber, dass sich schon zwei Leute für Mittwoch gemeldet haben. Wetter soll ja genial sein. Startzeitpunkt ist üblicherweise 18 Uhr, jedoch möchte ich fragen, ob jmd. auch früher könnte; sagen wir mal gegen 16:30 oder 17 Uhr?

E.


----------



## Milass (20. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich muss mich erst ein Mal von der Tour von Gestern erholen, von daher wird nix daraus.
> 
> Schön aber, dass sich schon zwei Leute für Mittwoch gemeldet haben. Wetter soll ja genial sein. Startzeitpunkt ist üblicherweise 18 Uhr, jedoch möchte ich fragen, ob jmd. auch früher könnte; sagen wir mal gegen 16:30 oder 17 Uhr?
> 
> E.



16:30 klingt gut. fährst du mit der bahn oder bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (20. April 2009)

Milass schrieb:


> 16:30 klingt gut. fährst du mit der bahn oder bike?



Um den Trainingseffekt zu erhöhen, würde ich jetzt spontan sagen mit dem Rad. Aber ich weiss noch nicht genau. Ich melde mich dann noch bei dir am Mittwoch. 

@Rest: wichtig wäre es nur zu wissen, wer alles und wann früher da sein könnte?

E.


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich muss mich erst ein Mal von der Tour von Gestern erholen, von daher wird nix daraus.
> 
> Schön aber, dass sich schon zwei Leute für Mittwoch gemeldet haben. Wetter soll ja genial sein. Startzeitpunkt ist üblicherweise 18 Uhr, jedoch möchte ich fragen, ob jmd. auch früher könnte; sagen wir mal gegen 16:30 oder 17 Uhr?


Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu früh. Dafür müsste ich schon spätestens 15.45 Uhr die Arbeit verlassen und das wird definitiv nix.

Vielleicht ist das aber auch gar nicht so schlecht, denn das Tempo wird wohl eher niedriger sein. Und nachdem ich, der ich wohl nur so gerade eben mit Dir und Milass mithalten kann, den anderen meistens schon zu schnell bin, wäre das Tempo für Milass und Dich wohl zu langsam.


----------



## Everstyle (20. April 2009)

Ok, kann ich verstehen. Du bist aber dann um 18 Uhr am Start oder?


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2009)

Jo, 18 Uhr passt mir viel besser. 17.30 Uhr könnte ich sicher auch noch schaffen, aber eher geht es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Everstyle (20. April 2009)

Na dann wollen wir hier keinen hetzen und treffen uns um 18 Uhr, wg. Tempo, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. 

@Milass: ich meldem ich denoch bei dir; ich will schon früher fahren, vielleicht können wir schon ein mal ein paar Abstecher machen und dann um 18 Uhr wieder da sein


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir hier keinen hetzen und treffen uns um 18 Uhr, wg. Tempo, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen.


Ok, dann packe ich meine Sorgen wieder ein und freue mich auf eine schöne AWB-Runde am Mittwoch.


----------



## Milass (20. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @Milass: ich meldem ich denoch bei dir; ich will schon früher fahren, vielleicht können wir schon ein mal ein paar Abstecher machen und dann um 18 Uhr wieder da sein



Okay, lass uns das so machen.


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2009)

Hat jetzt noch jemand Bock nachher (zwischen 18 und 18.30 Uhr an der Hohemark ein bißchen zu biken?


----------



## Lupo (20. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat jetzt noch jemand Bock nachher (zwischen 18 und 18.30 Uhr an der Hohemark ein bißchen zu biken?



heut ist mein schwimmtag, aber am mittwoch versuch ich mal dabei zu sein...


----------



## TRB (20. April 2009)

*@sipaq,everstyle,milass,lupo und wie sie alle heißen:*
also mittwoch 18 uhr wird bei mir ehrlich gesagt knapp, ich versuchs zu schaffen versprechen kann ich's allerdings nicht. würdet ihr 18:13 uhr auch noch mitmachen? da kommt die nächste bahn an der hohemark an und die pack ich definitv!

ähm, und wegen dem tempo...wenn ich das so vom sipaq lese muss ich mir da tempotechnisch mittwoch gedanken machen??? ich würde mal spontan behaupten das ich der langsamste bin mittwochabend und die bremse will ich sicherlich nicht sein.

*@sipaq:
*ein ganz ganz großes lob nochmal an dich. die tour gestern war ein absoluter traum. die tollste bis jetzt muss ich sagen. und nochmal danke für den riegel, ich revanchiere mich bei gelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (20. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> *@sipaq,everstyle,milass,lupo und wie sie alle heißen:*
> also mittwoch 18 uhr wird bei mir ehrlich gesagt knapp, ich versuchs zu schaffen versprechen kann ich's allerdings nicht. würdet ihr 18:13 uhr auch noch mitmachen? da kommt die nächste bahn an der hohemark an und die pack ich definitv!
> 
> ähm, und wegen dem tempo...wenn ich das so vom sipaq lese muss ich mir da tempotechnisch mittwoch gedanken machen??? ich würde mal spontan behaupten das ich der langsamste bin mittwochabend und die bremse will ich sicherlich nicht sein.


Also ich denke mal, dass wir sicherlich auch noch 13 Minuten warten könnten. Es wäre aber trotzdem cool, wenn Du es hinbekommen könntest um 18 Uhr dazusein.

Und wegen des Tempos: Mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen. Die versammelten Leute hier haben schon so Ihre Möglichkeiten, um auch mal schneller zu fahren (ich z.B. heute Abend: FFM-HM-Fuxi-Kl. Feldi-Weiße Mauer-HM-FFM - 46km mit 18,6er Schnitt), da müssen wir jetzt nicht zwingend beim AWB so richtig die Sau rauslassen.

Außerdem ist es immer noch April, sprich Saisoneinstiegs-Tempo ist angesagt 


TRB schrieb:


> *@sipaq:
> *ein ganz ganz großes lob nochmal an dich. die tour gestern war ein absoluter traum. die tollste bis jetzt muss ich sagen. und nochmal danke für den riegel, ich revanchiere mich bei gelegenheit.


Gern geschehen. Hat Spaß gemacht, mal ein paar neue Pfade zu erkunden und alte wiederzuentdecken (Trail nördlich des Klingenkopfs vorbei).


----------



## Lupo (20. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> *
> ähm, und wegen dem tempo.......*


*

mach dir mal kein kopp, jedenfalls was mich angeht. für mich ist das ne feierabendrunde und kein rennen. und je mehr du mitfährtst destso schneller wirste, vorallem bergab, ging mir genau so

18:13 ist auch kein ding, weiss ja auch nie genau wie ich zu hause wegkomme...*


----------



## Everstyle (21. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...(ich z.B. heute Abend: FFM-HM-Fuxi-Kl. Feldi-Weiße Mauer-HM-FFM - 46km mit 18,6er Schnitt)...


Bist du mit dem Bus hochgefahren?  Junge, Junge...

Den Rest sehe ich genauso wie die Anderen, also keine Sorge TRB.


----------



## sipaq (21. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (ich z.B. heute Abend: FFM-HM-Fuxi-Kl. Feldi-Weiße Mauer-HM-FFM - 46km mit 18,6er Schnitt)
> ...


Ich würds jetzt eher mal auf 'ne leichte Selbstüberschätzung schieben. 

War übelst platt gestern nach dem Ride. Bin schon mit 'nem 20er Schnitt die 14km von FFM zur Hohemark "hochgerast". Hab dann den oberen Maßbornweg hoch zum Fuxi genommen und war mittendrin (so auf ca. 530m Höhe) schon kurz davor aufzugeben.  

Ich habs dann aber doch noch bis zum Fuxi durchgezogen und dort nach kurzem Durchschnaufen noch Fürst Waltho aus dem Plauscher-Thread getroffen und bin mit ihm noch hoch auf den kleinen Feldi. 

Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich mal wo der Reichenbach-Trail ist und kann den dann demnächst (wie wärs mit Mittwoch? ) mal ausprobieren.

Außerdem hab ich beim Schnitt etwas geschummelt, denn vom Windeck runter bis zum Fuxi bin ich WAB gefahren


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich mal wo der Reichenbach-Trail ist und kann den dann demnächst (wie wärs mit Mittwoch? ) mal ausprobieren.



der ist in den oberen abschnitten einer der heftigsten trails im taunus. bin dieses jahr noch nicht runter, hab aber mal einen blick von einem der querenden forstwege in den trail gewagt 
mein eindruck, dass der trail super ausgewaschen und heftiger erscheint, als je zuvor, wurde mir von einem kollegen so bestätigt 
also vorsicht walten lassen 

die unteren abschnitte sind allerdings nach wie vor schön flowig


----------



## sod (21. April 2009)

@Everstyle: Wann geht es denn bei euch morgen los?
Nachdem ich jetzt ein Rad fahrbereit habe würde ich mich morgen gerne anschließen.


----------



## TRB (21. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Den Rest sehe ich genauso wie die Anderen, also keine Sorge TRB.



das hört man gerne. dann sehen wir uns moscheabend zwischen 18 und 18:13 am taunus karten schild!


----------



## Lumpatz (21. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> der ist in den oberen abschnitten einer der heftigsten trails im taunus. bin dieses jahr noch nicht runter, hab aber mal einen blick von einem der querenden forstwege in den trail gewagt
> mein eindruck, dass der trail super ausgewaschen und heftiger erscheint, als je zuvor, wurde mir von einem kollegen so bestätigt
> also vorsicht walten lassen
> 
> die unteren abschnitte sind allerdings nach wie vor schön flowig



welches ist eigentlich der reichenbachtrail? der gelbe balken, der oben auf dem kleinen feldi beim observatorium anfängt?


----------



## sipaq (21. April 2009)

Termin für morgen ist eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. April 2009)

Lumpatz schrieb:


> welches ist eigentlich der reichenbachtrail? der gelbe balken, der oben auf dem kleinen feldi beim observatorium anfängt?



yep


----------



## Everstyle (21. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Außerdem hab ich beim Schnitt etwas geschummelt, denn vom Windeck runter bis zum Fuxi bin ich WAB gefahren


Jaja, die Consulter mal wieder...



sod schrieb:


> @Everstyle: Wann geht es denn bei euch morgen los?
> Nachdem ich jetzt ein Rad fahrbereit habe würde ich mich morgen gerne anschließen.


Ich schätze, dass ich morgen gegen 16 Uhr in FFm Mitte starten werde. Allerdings möchte ich morgen etwas ausprobieren und das ist ziemlich technisch, weshalb ich das am liebsten alleine machen möchte.


----------



## sipaq (22. April 2009)

Na, das sieht ja gut aus heute Abend 

Drei Leute haben schon zugesagt und mit Lupo, Milass, Everstyle, sod und mir werden wir acht Leute. Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Lupo (22. April 2009)

cool

dann lass dir mal was nettes einfallen für nachher...


----------



## sipaq (22. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> cool
> 
> dann lass dir mal was nettes einfallen für nachher...


Also ich bin ja sehr dafür, wenn die Alteingessenen uns Jungspunden nochmal ein paar Geheim-Spots zeigen. Ich bin ja auch noch ein relativer Taunus-Newbie im Vergleich zu anderen.


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja sehr dafür, wenn die Alteingessenen uns Jungspunden nochmal ein paar Geheim-Spots zeigen.



geheim war der zwar net, aber ich hoffe, er hat euch gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (22. April 2009)

Das hat er (der Haustrail). Werde ich definitiv in mein Programm einbauen


----------



## Lupo (22. April 2009)

..dann komm ich ja auch noch in den genuss oder kenn ichn vllt schon


----------



## karsten13 (22. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> oder kenn ichn vllt schon



guckst Du halt hier nach:

Track / Bilder

Es ist der Trail vom Fuchstanz nach Falkenstein.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (22. April 2009)

war ne sehr nette tour heute und das spaghetti eis danach ebenfalls


----------



## Lupo (22. April 2009)

..kenn ich doch schon


----------



## sipaq (22. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> guckst Du halt hier nach:
> 
> Track / Bilder


Danke für den Track, jetzt weiß ich auch, wie ich in Zukunft die Eisenbahnschranke in Eschersheim vermeiden kann 

Und irgendwie wunder ich mich jetzt schon, dass ich fast ausschließlich von hinten aufgenommen worden bin. Darf ich mir etwa auf meinen knackigen Hintern etwas einbilden? Claudy?


----------



## sipaq (22. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> ..kenn ich doch schon


War ja klar


----------



## Everstyle (23. April 2009)

Hier der Vollständigkeit halber noch das Vid

Und ich fand den Haustrail auch ganz nett und wieder ein Mal was dazu gelernt.

Gruß

E.

p. s. nur zur Info, die Darstellung der Farben ist bewusst so manipuliert, dass nach Möglichkeit nur die grünen Farbtöne durchkommen


----------



## TRB (23. April 2009)

ich will die unzensierte version 

wie schauen die pläne fürs wochenende aus? geht denn jemand am wochenende fahren?


----------



## Everstyle (23. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> ich will die unzensierte version
> 
> wie schauen die pläne fürs wochenende aus? geht denn jemand am wochenende fahren?



Hehe...meinst du die, wo Simon vier Anläufe braucht?!? Naaaa, das wollte ich nicht veröffentlichen...

Übrigens, an dieser Stelle, nochmals vielen Dank fürs Filmen.

E.

p. s. am WE keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (23. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hehe...meinst du die, wo Simon vier Anläufe braucht?!? Naaaa, das wollte ich nicht veröffentlichen...
> 
> Übrigens, an dieser Stelle, nochmals vielen Dank fürs Filmen.



hehe, genau das will ich/wollen wir sehen...

kein ding, war doch selbstverständlich wenn ich freiweillig absteige


----------



## sipaq (23. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hehe...meinst du die, wo Simon vier Anläufe braucht?!? Naaaa, das wollte ich nicht veröffentlichen...


Bitte nicht so respektlos gegenüber dem "Trailkönig" äußern


----------



## sipaq (23. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> Wie schauen die pläne fürs wochenende aus? geht denn jemand am wochenende fahren?


MrTosta und ich fahren mit ein paar Leuten am Samstag. Ich stell dazu noch 'nen Termin im LMB ein.


----------



## Lumpatz (23. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hier der Vollständigkeit halber noch das Vid
> 
> 
> Und ich fand den Haustrail auch ganz nett und wieder ein Mal was dazu gelernt.
> ...



wo ist das? sieht ganz nett aus...


----------



## MrTosta (24. April 2009)

Also, erst nochmal zum Mittwoch. Sehr coole Tour. Hat mich gefreut bekannte Gesichter wieder zu sehen und neue kennen zu lernen. Fand es eine super Truppe! Trailanteil bergab bissi wenig, aber das holen wir dann Samstag nach... Blendende Überleitung. Würde mich freuen, wenn Samstag wieder ne nette Truppe entsteht. Gruß, Tobias


----------



## sipaq (24. April 2009)

Lumpatz schrieb:


> wo ist das? sieht ganz nett aus...


Weiße Mauer


----------



## sipaq (24. April 2009)

MrTosta schrieb:


> Also, erst nochmal zum Mittwoch. Sehr coole Tour. Hat mich gefreut bekannte Gesichter wieder zu sehen und neue kennen zu lernen. Fand es eine super Truppe! Trailanteil bergab bissi wenig, aber das holen wir dann Samstag nach...


Ich fand den Trailanteil wunderbar. Wir hatten halt nicht so viel Uphill-hm, aber der Trail durch Orschel war doch auch erste Sahne. Zumindest den letzten Teil kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## sipaq (24. April 2009)

Termin für Samstag ist eingestellt. Ich plane eine etwas heftigere Tour (höhenmeter-technisch).


----------



## Lumpatz (24. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Weiße Mauer



achso... hm... bin da eigentlich schon x-mal gefahren. so sieht das also durch eine kameralinse aus. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (24. April 2009)

> wie schauen die pläne fürs wochenende aus? geht denn jemand am wochenende fahren?



Also... ich komme am Sonntag früh morgens endlich von der Arbeit zurück. Wenn ich bis dahin meine Erkältung loswerde , will ich am Nachmittag in Richtung Hohemark aufbrechen. Melde mich dann nochmal am Sonntag in der Frühe.

Grüsse von Unterwegs,
DBate


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

hey sipaq, ich weiß ja nicht, was du an der weißen mauer meintest mit "hab ich dich aufgehalten ". man sieht doch deutlich im vid, wie weit ich hinter dir bin


----------



## Everstyle (24. April 2009)

M0in,

mal kurz off-topic, wie findet ihr eigentlich die Qualität des Videos?

E.


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> M0in,
> 
> mal kurz off-topic, wie findet ihr eigentlich die Qualität des Videos?
> 
> E.



ich persönlich finde die normalen farben besser. ist halt geschmackssache.
aber ansonsten ist das video gut


----------



## sipaq (24. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hey sipaq, ich weiß ja nicht, was du an der weißen mauer meintest mit "hab ich dich aufgehalten ". man sieht doch deutlich im vid, wie weit ich hinter dir bin


Jo, peinlich 

Muss wohl lernen, ein bißchen mehr laufen zu lassen.


----------



## sipaq (24. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde die normalen farben besser. ist halt geschmackssache.
> aber ansonsten ist das video gut


Könnte es nicht besser sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (24. April 2009)

Hmmm...ich finde diese Option ziemlich gut, da sie einerseits den Wald mit der grünen Farbe als Location unterstreicht und anderseits uns als Fahrer auf das Wesentliche reduziert (schwarz-weiss). Ob mein Trikot weis-grau-mit-roten-streifen ist oder einfach schwarz-weiss, das ist mir ziemlich egal. In meinen "Projekten" neige ich nämlich sehr häufig dazu, Hilfsmittel zu verwenden, die die Unterschiede deutlich herausstellen bzw. das Wichtigste unterstreichen.

Jedenfalls bin ich persönlich von der Auflösung begeistert, und das obwohl die Videos hier im Forum noch komprimiert werden! Originär beträgt die Auflösung 1280 x 720 und ist HD-Qualität. 

Fazit: der Kauf dieser Cam (letzte Woche) hat sich aus meiner Sicht gelohnt (vgl. dazu auch die anderen Videos im Forum und hier insbesondere die teilweise miserable Qualität der Videos).


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

aber mein bike ist gelb


----------



## MrTosta (24. April 2009)

Guden zusammen,
Kommt noch wer morgen früh ab 11h Hohe Mark mit?

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. April 2009)

Ich würde mich gerne auch mal anschließen, aber mit der Uhrzeit klappt das wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## sipaq (24. April 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne auch mal anschließen, aber mit der Uhrzeit klappt das wahrscheinlich nicht.


Wir können uns auch später irgendwo treffen.  Der Plan ist aktuell, dass wir von der Hohemark über den Herzberg zur Saalburg und dann zum Sandplacken fahren.

Wenn Du es also so zwischen 11.45 - 12 Uhr an die Saalburg oder zwischen 12.30 - 12.50 Uhr zum Sandplacken schaffst, können wir Dich dann gerne noch mitnehmen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. April 2009)

@sipaq:
Danke für das Angebot 
Wenn ich um 11 Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt bin, dann wartet einfach nicht. Ich trage mich auch nicht ins LMB ein.


----------



## sod (24. April 2009)

MrTosta schrieb:


> Guden zusammen,
> Kommt noch wer morgen früh ab 11h Hohe Mark mit?
> 
> Gruß, Tobias



Ich wäre auch gerne dabei.
Leider habe ich mich gestern mal wieder zum Laufen überreden lassen.
Jetzt gehe ich quasi am Stock und weiß nicht, ob ich mich morgen bewegen möchte.
Laufen ist halt doch einfach nur was für Leute die nicht radfahren können.


----------



## TRB (24. April 2009)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht weil ich zu Besuch bei meinen Eltern bin. Sonntag kann man dann schon eher mal drüber reden.


----------



## DBate (25. April 2009)

> Sonntag kann man dann schon eher mal drüber reden.



Wie oben erwähnt passt das bei mir auch. Melde mich Sonntag morgen nochmals hier. Peile momentan ca. 1400 Uhr an der Hohemark an - aber wie schon gesagt, nur wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin.

Grüsse


----------



## sipaq (25. April 2009)

Also ich werde morgen nicht biken. Ich habe die Woche schon vier Touren mit knapp über 200km runtergerissen. Da muss ich morgen mal Pause machen und stattdessen ein bißchen Beachvolleyball spielen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (25. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also ich werde morgen nicht biken. Ich habe die Woche schon vier Touren mit knapp über 200km runtergerissen. Da muss ich morgen mal Pause machen und stattdessen ein bißchen Beachvolleyball spielen gehen.



wie war deine tour heute?


----------



## sipaq (25. April 2009)

Gut. Wetter war toll, außer als wir oben auf dem Feldberg waren. Da wars ziemlich frisch heute. Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht, aber jetzt bin ich auch völlig alle.


----------



## TRB (25. April 2009)

Kann ich mir vorstellen.

Hat jemand Lust auf ne kleine Afterwork Runde Montagabend? Treffpunkt wäre 18 Uhr an der Hohemark


----------



## karsten13 (26. April 2009)

aha, der wissefux war am Samstag bei hibike auf'm Testival 
(da gibt's Bilder auf deren website)

Was hat man(n) verpasst?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> aha, der wissefux war am Samstag bei hibike auf'm Testival
> (da gibt's Bilder auf deren website)
> 
> Was hat man(n) verpasst?
> ...





stimmt 

mußte mal kontakt zum hersteller wegen meines lackbröckelnden rahmens aufnehmen. ansonsten hätte ich diesen auftrieb gerne gemieden.

da war einfach die hölle los. man hatte den eindruck, der laden hätte nur einmal im jahr geöffnet ...


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2009)

man sieht mich mit dem ratlosen hersteller 

aber respekt, dass du mich ohne bike-klamotten und ohne rad auf dem bild erkannt hast .
mir fällt das immer schwer, wenn ich die leute nur in radklamotten kenne, die auch in "zivil" wiederzuerkennen ...


----------



## sipaq (27. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> Kann ich mir vorstellen.
> 
> Hat jemand Lust auf ne kleine Afterwork Runde Montagabend? Treffpunkt wäre 18 Uhr an der Hohemark


Ich kann leider nicht. Mein Bike ist bis Donnerstag beim Montimare, weil das Tretlager so übel knackst.


----------



## TRB (27. April 2009)

Fährt denn jemand anderes diese Woche noch und nimmt mich auf ne Afterworktour mit?


----------



## Lupo (27. April 2009)

..bin übers w.e. im ODW....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (27. April 2009)

so ein mist, dann muss ich wohl alleine fahren gehen...DBate wie schauts bei dir aus? Lust?


----------



## sipaq (27. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> Fährt denn jemand anderes diese Woche noch und nimmt mich auf ne Afterworktour mit?


Falls ich wider Erwarten mein Bike schon am Mittwoch zurückbekomme, fahr ich gerne mit Dir. Also Daumen drücken


----------



## DBate (28. April 2009)

> DBate wie schauts bei dir aus? Lust?



Also... ich werde am Dienstag (ist ja schon heute ) wohl bereits am Vormittag bzw. am frühen Nachmittag loslegen - nehme an Du bist da noch am arbeiten.

Mittwoch wollte ich auch los, der Zeitpunkt hängt allerdings von der Abendplanung meiner Kumpels ab; evtl. dann gerne zu einer 'After Work' Tour am frühen abend, da melde ich mich aber heute abend noch einmal.

Donnerstag dann wohl noch einmal, hängt allerdings dann wiederrum davon ab, wie lang mein Termin am Tag dauert (kleine 'Gewerkschaftsversammlung' ).

Sach einfach bescheid was Dir so vorschwebt.

Ach ja, Regen schreckt mich nicht ab! 

P.S. Habe Dir auch eine Mail geschickt...


----------



## Everstyle (28. April 2009)

Ich plane am Mittwoch zu fahren, kann aber zum einem nicht sagen wann (da ich ein Seminar halten muss) und zum anderen will ich mal wieder ein paar Wege ausprobieren, die vermutlich sehr technisch sein werden. Von daher wirds schwierig mit dem Zusammenfahren. Sollte ich aber Lust auf eine entspannte Runde haben, dann werde ich mich noch ein Mal melden. 

E.style


----------



## TRB (28. April 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Also... ich werde am Dienstag (ist ja schon heute ) wohl bereits am Vormittag bzw. am frühen Nachmittag loslegen - nehme an Du bist da noch am arbeiten.
> 
> Mittwoch wollte ich auch los, der Zeitpunkt hängt allerdings von der Abendplanung meiner Kumpels ab; evtl. dann gerne zu einer 'After Work' Tour am frühen abend, da melde ich mich aber heute abend noch einmal.
> 
> ...



check pm


----------



## TRB (28. April 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich plane am Mittwoch zu fahren, kann aber zum einem nicht sagen wann (da ich ein Seminar halten muss) und zum anderen will ich mal wieder ein paar Wege ausprobieren, die vermutlich sehr technisch sein werden. Von daher wirds schwierig mit dem Zusammenfahren. Sollte ich aber Lust auf eine entspannte Runde haben, dann werde ich mich noch ein Mal melden.
> 
> E.style



immer diese extrawürste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (28. April 2009)

> check pm



@TRB:
Hier kam nichts an. War es eine PM über's Forum, oder eine Mail? Falls zweiteres: Die hinterlegte Mailadresse war nicht aktiv - habe ich nun geändert.

@All:
Ein Mistwetter da draussen. Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass ich während gemütlichen 4h und 35km nur 5 Wanderer und KEINEN Biker gesehen habe... Ansonsten habe ich mich ordentlich eingesaut . Und war bei der Abfahrt vom Feldberg sehr froh ein paar Handschuhe zum wechseln und eine 'Mütze' dabeigehabt zu haben.

Hoffentlich wird es besser, allerdings sprach der Wetterbericht davon, dass es morgen noch schlechter werden soll...


----------



## TRB (28. April 2009)

war eine mail. check jetzt nochmal pm


----------



## Everstyle (29. April 2009)

War wohl nix mit biken; sitze noch im Büro...hmm....Anderseits, wenn ich das Wetter hier aus dem 7ten Stock betrachte (und ich habe einen wunderschönen Taunusblick) dann muss ich sagen, dass ich heute keine Lust auf Wasser- und Matsch-Dusche gehabt hätte. Irgendwie habe ich mich nach den ganzen letzten sonnigen Wochen zu sehr an das gute und trockene Wetter gewöhnt. Wird Zeit, dass es wieder trocken wird. 

Gruß 

Everstyle

(p. s. am WE bin auf einer LAN-Party, also auch nix mit biken).


----------



## TRB (30. April 2009)

@all: fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## DBate (30. April 2009)

> @all: fährt morgen jemand?



Ich wollte morgen eine *gemütliche* Runde drehen. Zwischen 1100 und 1200 Uhr an der Hohemark? Sach an wann's besser passt.

Edit:
Stelle gerade fest, dass die U3 morgen wegen des Radrennens in der Zeit zwischen 0830 und 1400 nur bis Oberursel Bahnhof fährt. Plane momentan die Bahn zu nehmen, die um 1041 am Bahnhof Oberursel ankommt. Von dort aus fahre ich dann mit dem Rad zur Hohemark - habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wielange das dauert - 15-20 Minuten? Bin dann entsprechend an der Hohemark. Schick mir eine SMS falls Du mitkommen solltest.


----------



## TRB (30. April 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen eine *gemütliche* Runde drehen. Zwischen 1100 und 1200 Uhr an der Hohemark? Sach an wann's besser passt.
> 
> Edit:
> Stelle gerade fest, dass die U3 morgen wegen des Radrennens in der Zeit zwischen 0830 und 1400 nur bis Oberursel Bahnhof fährt. Plane momentan die Bahn zu nehmen, die um 1041 am Bahnhof Oberursel ankommt. Von dort aus fahre ich dann mit dem Rad zur Hohemark - habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wielange das dauert - 15-20 Minuten? Bin dann entsprechend an der Hohemark. Schick mir eine SMS falls Du mitkommen solltest.



ähm ja, ich war gerade beim rmv check wohl genauso erstaunt wie du. ich dachte eher an etwas später da ich jetzt nochmal weggehe. wollen wir vielleicht von frankfurt aus so gegen 12 starten? wäre das für dich noch okay? ansonsten starte ich auch so gegen 10:41 mit dir.


----------



## karsten13 (30. April 2009)

vielleicht können wir uns auf 12:00 Hohemark einigen?

Dann wären Claudy und ich auch dabei 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (1. Mai 2009)

TRB und ich haben uns mittlerweile darauf geeinigt, dass wir mit der Bahn raus zum Bahnhof in Oberursel fahren (Ankunft ca. 1245), und dann von dort aus starten. Wir wären dann entsprechend später an der Hohemark...


----------



## karsten13 (1. Mai 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> TRB und ich haben uns mittlerweile darauf geeinigt, dass wir mit der Bahn raus zum Bahnhof in Oberursel fahren (Ankunft ca. 1245), und dann von dort aus starten. Wir wären dann entsprechend später an der Hohemark...



O.K., das wäre dann so 13:05 Hohemark.
Entweder sind wir dann da oder halt nicht. 
Muss halt mal überlegen, was man in ner Stunde von HM zu HM fahren kann 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (1. Mai 2009)

konnte übers w.e. doch net weg und werd nachher auch am start sein, iso um 11 uhr rum, schätze ich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. Mai 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> iso um 11 uhr rum, schätze ich....



noch online, da wird's aber Zeit.

Wir sind auf jeden Fall um 12 an der HM...


----------



## DBate (1. Mai 2009)

Moin Allerseits,

vorsicht beim biken auf den WABs zwischen Feldberg, Fuchstanz und dann weiter Richtung Hohemark - es liegen einige Glasscherben auf den Wegen. Sind die Spuren einiger Kids, die heute eine 'Bierwanderung' vom Feldberg zur Hohemark veranstaltet haben...


----------



## TRB (4. Mai 2009)

neue woche, neues glück...starten wir mittwochabend 18 uhr eine tour?


----------



## karsten13 (6. Mai 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> starten wir mittwochabend 18 uhr eine tour?



werde um *18:30* mit Claudy an der Hohemark sein (18:00 packen wir nicht). Kann hier jetzt noch ne halbe Stunde mitlesen, ansonsten: Wer mit will ist dann einfach da.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (6. Mai 2009)

kommt für mich nun leider zu spät. hatten auf der arbeit heute kein netz und lese das jetzt erst. so ein mist 

geht ihr beide denn am wochenende nochmal fahren?


----------



## karsten13 (6. Mai 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> kommt für mich nun leider zu spät. hatten auf der arbeit heute kein netz und lese das jetzt erst. so ein mist



schade, aber das Wetter sah lange net so doll aus und die Startzeit konnten wir erst sehr spät festlegen.



TRB schrieb:


> geht ihr beide denn am wochenende nochmal fahren?



also ich fahre Samstag bei einem bekannten Radtreff an der Hohemark mit (darf man hier go-crazy schreiben oder wird man dann gesteinigt?), Sonntag muss ich mir noch überlegen.

Wenn Du morgen Abend Zeit hast, nebenan gibt es wohl ausnahmsweise  mal ne lockere Runde.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (7. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schade, aber das Wetter sah lange net so doll aus und die Startzeit konnten wir erst sehr spät festlegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ui, also wenn ich ehrlich bin trau ich mir das bei meinen trailkünsten noch nicht wirklich zu. da reden wir nochmal sommer 2010 drüber .

meld dich doch einfach mal wenn du wochenends fahren gehst. da würde ich mich unter umständen anschließen.


----------



## karsten13 (9. Mai 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> meld dich doch einfach mal wenn du wochenends fahren gehst. da würde ich mich unter umständen anschließen.



werde morgen fahren und peile grob 12:00 Hohemark an.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (10. Mai 2009)

sehr schön, 11:58 uhr oder 12:28 uhr am parkplatz hohemark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (10. Mai 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> sehr schön, 11:58 uhr oder 12:28 uhr am parkplatz hohemark?



dann 12:28, bin spät dran 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (10. Mai 2009)

alles klar, bis später!


----------



## sod (10. Mai 2009)

Spät, aber ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## karsten13 (10. Mai 2009)

Moin,

schöne Tour heute, leider stellenweise etwas feucht von unten 

Stärkung auf dem Feldberg:






Bilder, Track.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sod (10. Mai 2009)

Ja schee wars.



karsten13 schrieb:


> ..., leider stellenweise etwas feucht von unten



Grad auf den letzten Metern.

Ich habe mir kurz überlegt mit Fahrrad auf dem Dach durch die Waschstraße zu fahren - is aber Sonntags schwierig.
Ging am Ende aber auch ganz ohne Eiskratzer.


----------



## sipaq (11. Mai 2009)

So, bin heute zusammen mit MrTosta vom Gardasee zurückgekommen. Wir haben 234km mit 6300hm (4 Ganztages-Touren, 2 Halbtages-Touren), ein paar Wanderungen/Klettersteigbegehungen) und jede Menge leckere Pasta, geiler Cafe, Wahnsinns-Panaroma und exzellentes Eis in den Beinen 

Bin somit wieder bereit für ein paar Taunus-Expeditionen. Muss nur nochmal morgen meine Bremsbeläge wechseln (die sind nach einer Woche Gardasee völlig hinüber.

Nach den Touren dort kann mich jetzt auch die 20%-Rampe hoch zum Feldi oder die Fahrt hoch zum Herzberg via Weiße Schneise nicht mehr schrecken. Das is nix gegen die Rampen, die wir uns da teilweise hochquälen mussten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (11. Mai 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Wir haben 234km mit 6300hm (4 Ganztages-Touren, 2 Halbtages-Touren)...


 Sehr geil  na dann war die Vorbereitung im Taunus gar nicht so schlecht gewesen was?



sipaq schrieb:


> Nach den Touren dort kann mich jetzt auch die 20%-Rampe hoch zum Feldi oder die Fahrt hoch zum Herzberg via Weiße Schneise nicht mehr schrecken. Das is nix gegen die Rampen, die wir uns da teilweise hochquälen mussten.


 Okey, das ist eine Ansage, na dann habe ich noch ein paar Wege für dich im Repartoire... sprich Rampe + Trail...


----------



## sipaq (11. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Sehr geil  na dann war die Vorbereitung im Taunus gar nicht so schlecht gewesen was?


Die Vorbereitung hat extrem geholfen. Ich hatte Ende April schon knapp 800km auf dem Buckel (so weit war ich in 2008 erst Ende Juli/Anfang August). Das hat vor allem bei den längeren Anstiegen geholfen (maximal waren es bei 2 Touren jeweils 1250hm am Stück), wobei wir da natürlich immer mal wieder kurz durchgeschnauft haben um einen Apfel oder Riegel zu essen und auf die Karte zu schauen, schließlich wollten wir ja keine Rennen fahren. 

Grundsätzlich merkt man aber die Unterschiede im Gelände schon deutlich. Im Taunus sind Anstiege > 15% eher die Ausnahme, da unten eher die Regel und das dann auch noch über deutlich längere Distanzen. Auch die 20%-Grenze haben wir häufiger passiert als uns lieb war. 

Extrem war es am Montag, wo wir uns verfahren haben (kommt davon, wenn man den Moser-Guide nicht genau liest) und uns anstatt einer 7km langen Auffahrt mit durchschnittlich 8% Steigung (maximal-Steigung ca. 22%) eine 4,5km lange Auffahrt mit durchschnittlich 13% Steigung (maximal-Steigung deutlich über 30%) gegeben haben. Da war dann irgendwann die Luft raus bzw. bei 26%-28% Steigung kommt Dir selbst bei abgesenkter Gabel und massiver Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne das VR hoch oder der Hinterreifen dreht durch, weil man das HR zu stark entlastet. Das war schon übel, vor allem weil vom vielen Schieben dann die Waden irgendwann übelst gebrannt haben. 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Okey, das ist eine Ansage, na dann habe ich noch ein paar Wege für dich im Repertoire... sprich Rampe + Trail...


Klingt super. Ich hab die nächsten Wochen dank Freistellung viel Zeit. Wenn Du also mal früher Schluss machen kannst und noch Lust auf 'ne Tour hast, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du mir noch ein paar heftige Trails (und Anstiege) zeigst.


----------



## TRB (11. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schöne Tour heute, leider stellenweise etwas feucht von unten
> 
> ...



das waren mindestens 4000 hm die wir da gestern zurück gelegt haben. ich dachte auf dem heimweg ich müsste sterben


----------



## TRB (11. Mai 2009)

ich finde ja wir sollten simon & tobias mit einer schönen afterwork tour mittwochabend gebührend zurück begrüßen...um den beiden zu zeigen daheim ist's immer noch am schönsten


----------



## Everstyle (13. Mai 2009)

Servus,

das Wetter soll ja bescheiden werden und zudem muss ich auch noch eine Schulung halten, bei der ich nicht weiss, wann sie genau enden wird. Das bedeutet, ich versuche gegen 18 Uhr da zu sein, kann aber nichts garantieren. 

Gruß

E.


----------



## TRB (13. Mai 2009)

bei mir hat sich gesternabend doch mal wieder gezeigt wie gut ich Tischtennis spielen kann. Ich habe durch eine Meisterleistung ganz unverhofft bei den Vereinsmeisterschaften der TG Bornheim das Achtefinale erreicht und muss heute abend weiterspielen. dachte eigentlich ich schaffe es nicht und kann deswegen heute mtb fahren aber nix war's 

also euch viel spass und immer schön mitteilen wann die nächste tour stattfindet. sofern ich zeit habe schliess ich mich gerne an.


----------



## sipaq (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin voraussichtlich ab 16 Uhr im Taunus und um 18 Uhr an der Hohemark. Wer also Lust hat, schon 1-2 Stunden vorher ein bißchen zu fahren, soll sich einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## Everstyle (13. Mai 2009)

BTW sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, hier früher raus zu kommen. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass ich ebenfalls gegen 16/16.30 da wäre...melde mich später.


----------



## Everstyle (13. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> BTW sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, hier früher raus zu kommen. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass ich ebenfalls gegen 16/16.30 da wäre...melde mich später.



Also, Hohemark um 16:30 sollte drin sein, wollen wir dann starten? Ich habe auch schon eine nette Idee...


----------



## Everstyle (14. Mai 2009)

Servus,

jetzt muss ich doch noch nachfragen, war gestern jmd. noch um 18:00 Uhr an der Hohemark zum AWB? Wir haben uns nämlich etwas verspätet und waren erst ca. 18:10 da, haben aber niemanden mehr angetroffen. 

Nun ja, viel wäre aber gestern bei mir auch nicht mehr gegangen, da auf der Abfahrt in Richtung Hohemark mein zentraler Dämpferbolzen gebrochen ist. Für alle, die nicht unbedingt etwas mit der Beschreibung anfangen können, hier ein Bild. 







Es handelt sich hierbei um die Schraube, die den Dämpfer hinten fest hält. (btw das ist nicht mein Spark, hab das Bild im Netz gefunden und fands praktisch nicht alles selber machen zu müssen)

Das einzig sinnvolle war dann noch mit dem Bike zum Denfeld nach Bad Homburg zu fahren, wo ich vertrauensvoll mein Bike zur Reparatur abgeben konnte. Am Samstag hole ich es dann ab und werde auch gleich eine Runde von dort aus starten. 

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (14. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hätt mich auch gewundert, das ja klinisch rein


----------



## Everstyle (14. Mai 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> hätt mich auch gewundert, das ja klinisch rein



Das war ja klar, dass das Kommetar jetzt kommt...

Aber, das ist auch der Unterschied zwischen Posern und Usern!


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Aber, das ist auch der Unterschied zwischen Posern und Usern!



so isses


----------



## Howcountry (14. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich hab immo keine lust mehr nur alleine durch die Landschaft zu gurken. und da ich fast immer an der Hohemark vorbeikomme dachte ich mir kann ich mich euch doch anschliessen.


----------



## Everstyle (14. Mai 2009)

Howcountry schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab immo keine lust mehr nur alleine durch die Landschaft zu gurken. und da ich fast immer an der Hohemark vorbeikomme dachte ich mir kann ich mich euch doch anschliessen.



Willkommen! wo auch immer...in the land of lost biking souls...

Einfach regelmäßig den Thread beobachten und dann einfach anschließen...

Bis dann

Everstyle


----------



## x-rossi (14. Mai 2009)

samstag möchte ich gerne um und auf den feldberg biken. auf der runde sollen 45 km mit 1.750 hm zusammenkommen. reine fahrzeit so 4,0-4,5 h herum.

laut wetterprognose lockt der feldberg mit sonne! 

startzeit: noch unbekannt. mitfahrer/innen willkommen.


----------



## sod (15. Mai 2009)

Bei der Alkoholiker-Runde wäre ich auch gerne dabei.
Ich muss das allerdings noch mit meiner Umwelt ausdikutieren.
Ich behalte die Startzeit hier im Auge und versuche mich möglichst bald nochmal zu melden.


----------



## sipaq (15. Mai 2009)

Ich bin am WE wohl auch unterwegs. Die Alk-Runde sieht mir aber irgendwie zu chaotisch aus. Wie ist denn da (vor allem) am Anfang der Trail- bzw. WAB-Anteil?


----------



## TRB (15. Mai 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich bin am WE wohl auch unterwegs. Die Alk-Runde sieht mir aber irgendwie zu chaotisch aus. Wie ist denn da (vor allem) am Anfang der Trail- bzw. WAB-Anteil?



na da schau mal einer an, dem Herrn Sipaq sind wir nach der Woche Gardasee wohl zu langweilig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Howcountry (15. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> samstag möchte ich gerne um und auf den feldberg biken. auf der runde sollen 45 km mit 1.750 hm zusammenkommen. reine fahrzeit so 4,0-4,5 h herum.



Die Runde schaut ja aus als wenn dort etliche Trails mitgenommen werden, hätte ich schon lust drauf nur die Startzeit wäre noch interressant, hoffentlich net zu früh (ausschlafenmag).


----------



## x-rossi (15. Mai 2009)

nun, wie es das höhenprofil auf gpsies zeigt, sind es insgesamt 8 trails. bergauf prinzipiell nur wab bis auf eine auffahrt, die vom fuchstanz geradeaus hoch richtung kleinen und großen feldberg führt.

namentlich sind mir nicht alle trails bekannt, aber zu erwähnen wären der raichenbachtrail, brunhildis-/weilquelltrail und der bogenschützentrail. 

hm ... der name sipaq sagt mir irgendwas, aber ich komm jetzt nicht drauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . also, wer sich im im taunus um den feldberg herum auskennt und nach einer weile keine puste mehr hat oder auch einfach keine lust, bricht für sich die tour der einfachheit halber ab.

ich möchte jedenfalls ein paar höhenmeter fahren und die abfahrten gehören dann halt einfach dazu. 

treffpunkt ist um 12:00 auf dem parkplatz hohemark.


----------



## Howcountry (15. Mai 2009)

12:00 hört sich gut an, werde mich mit meinem VT dort anfinden, wo genau auf dem Parkplatz ??


----------



## x-rossi (15. Mai 2009)

ach, irgendwo auf dem parkplatz. und immer wenn biker vorbei kommen, winken und laut "ich bins, Howcountry!" rufen. irgendeiner von denen werde dann ich sein 

oder aber, wir treffen uns am anfang des parkplatzes 

p.s. was ist ein VT?


----------



## Howcountry (15. Mai 2009)

anfang von welcher seite? wo die Bahn hält und die Strasse herkommt?



x-rossi schrieb:


> p.s. was ist ein VT?


ich brings einfach mit und zeigs dir


----------



## x-rossi (15. Mai 2009)

da, würd ich vorschlagen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Howcountry (15. Mai 2009)

ok 12 hundert


----------



## karsten13 (15. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich möchte jedenfalls ein paar höhenmeter fahren und die abfahrten gehören dann halt einfach dazu.







x-rossi schrieb:


> treffpunkt ist um 12:00 auf dem parkplatz hohemark.



bin dann da 

Mein Rad ist eh noch völlig eingesaut, kommt halt morgen noch ne Schicht drauf 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## botze (15. Mai 2009)

Bin auch dabei - wenns nicht regnet...


----------



## sod (16. Mai 2009)

Dabei.


----------



## x-rossi (16. Mai 2009)

also bis gleich dann.


----------



## Everstyle (16. Mai 2009)

Servus,

nachdem ich heute morgen mein Bike vom Denfeld abgeholt habe, habe ich mich auch gleich auf den Weg gemacht und meine Behauptung auf Probe zu stellen...


Everstyle schrieb:


> Aber, das ist auch der Unterschied zwischen Posern und Usern!











Und das ist dabei herausgekommen: eine nette Runde beginnend bei Bad Homburg über Saalburg, Herzberg, Sandplacken, Feldberg, Fuxi, Rotes Kreuz, Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert, Eppstein, Judenkopf (hier dann irgendwelche übelst schlammige Wege getestet; blöde Eppsteiner, können nicht ein Mal wenigstens ein paar Wegweiser mit normalen Angaben aufstellen!), Eppstein, Kaisertempel, Staufen, Hofheim, S-Bahn, Home! In Zahlen: 62Km und 1720Hm. Die Wege waren dabei extrem nass und ich bin auch sehr häufig nur noch rumgeeiert...puhhh...war manchmal ganz schön knapp. ABER es macht einfach nur riesig Spaß! 

In diesem Sinne

E.style


----------



## karsten13 (16. Mai 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Bei der Alkoholiker-Runde wäre ich auch gerne dabei.



so, bei der Alk-Runde hat eigentlich nur noch das Bier am Ende gefehlt  .

Wir waren zu 5., neben x-rossi noch Howcountry, sod und theobviousfaker.






Bilder, Track.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (17. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> nachdem ich heute morgen mein Bike vom Denfeld abgeholt habe, habe ich mich auch gleich auf den Weg gemacht und meine Behauptung auf Probe zu stellen...
> 
> ...



irgend wie erkenne ich da bis auf ein wenig matsch nicht viel unterschied


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2009)

Was muß ich auf den Bildern sehen ? Der Dominik hat mit Protektoren aufgerüstet


----------



## x-rossi (17. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so, bei der Alk-Runde hat eigentlich nur noch das Bier am Ende gefehlt


und trotzdem fühl ich mich noch immer so: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und danke, karsten, fürs guiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (17. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und danke, karsten, fürs guiden



wie, Dein Garmin heisst karsten? 

Bin übrigens 13:00 Hohemark verabredet, wer mit möchte ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## x-rossi (17. Mai 2009)

wie lange solls gehen?

edit/ ne, ich roll wohl doch nur am main rum. verdammt, der geist ist willig, der körper schwach


----------



## karsten13 (17. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wie lange solls gehen?
> 
> edit/ ne, ich roll wohl doch nur am main rum. verdammt, der geist ist willig, der körper schwach





weiss noch nicht, möchte jedenfalls nur locker fahren. Wenn ich keinen Bock mehr hab, hör ich auf


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wie, Dein Garmin heisst karsten?


----------



## sipaq (17. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wie, Dein Garmin heisst karsten?
> 
> Bin übrigens 13:00 Hohemark verabredet, wer mit möchte ...


Gehts auch 'ne halbe Stunde später? Dann würde ich mich nämlich anschließen.


----------



## karsten13 (17. Mai 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Gehts auch 'ne halbe Stunde später? Dann würde ich mich nämlich anschließen.



wir könnten 1x Bogenschießplatz fahren und um 13:30 wieder an der HM sein, O.K.?


----------



## sipaq (17. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wir könnten 1x Bogenschießplatz fahren und um 13:30 wieder an der HM sein, O.K.?


Klingt super. Dann bis nachher.


----------



## karsten13 (17. Mai 2009)

Moin,

hier noch die Tour-Info's von heute:
Bilder, Track.

Wir waren zu 4., Dirk, Rampe und sipaq. Ich glaub sipaq hat erst nach der Tour gemerkt, dass er mit 50% TaunusNextLevel unterwegs war  .

Ansonsten gab's noch nen Kettenriss (nein, diesmal nicht bei mir) und es war gegenüber gestern schon gut abgetrocknet.

Bis auf Dirk sind wir dann noch bei Eis Christina eingefallen  .

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (17. Mai 2009)

... und hier noch die Auflösung, warum die Strasse zwischen Oberursel und Sandplacken heute gesperrt war ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... und hier noch die Auflösung, warum die Strasse zwischen Oberursel und Sandplacken heute gesperrt war ...



diese quelle spricht sogar davon, dass radfahrer diesen unfall möglicherweise verursacht haben


----------



## Hornisborn (18. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht sind das die Bikes auf den Bildern, wobei ich mich echt frage was man dort auf der Straße zu suchen hat, Rennradfahren?


----------



## sod (18. Mai 2009)

Ich melde mich nach der schönen Alkoholiker-Tour vom Samstag auch mal zurück.

Die Runde war eigentlich perfekt.
Nur da es, anders als der Name versprach, keinen einzigen Tropfen Alkohol gab, musste ich das abends nachholen.

Später habe ich noch gemerkt, dass ich außer dem kleinen Andenken am Unterarm noch weitere an Hüfte l., Kniekehle l., Knie r. und Hinterschinken r. habe.
Vielleicht steige ich doch auf Schwimmen um.

Bis ich dazu eine endgültige Entscheidung getroffen habe plane ich doch am Mittwoch Abend dabei zu sein.
Ach, ich glaube mein Rad würde eh nicht so gut schwimmen.


----------



## Everstyle (18. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... und hier noch die Auflösung, warum die Strasse zwischen Oberursel und Sandplacken heute gesperrt war ...


 
BTW und ohne den RR-Fahrern hier die Stimmung zu vermiesen, DAS ist übrigens einer DER Hauptgründe für mich, warum ich kein RR fahre und jemals fahren werde! Denn im Wald muss ich mich nicht mit motorisierten Teilnehmern um den Platz streiten! von dem ständigen Streß beim Geräusch der von hinten ankommenden Maschinen ganz abgesehen...will gar nicht wissen, was so rutschende 300Kilo-Bikes für einen Sense-Effekt etnwickeln...


----------



## karsten13 (18. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... und hier noch die Auflösung, warum die Strasse zwischen Oberursel und Sandplacken heute gesperrt war ...



wollte hier keine Diskussionen darüber lostreten, wir hatten uns nur gewundert, dass die Strasse beim Überqueren autofrei war ...



sod schrieb:


> Später habe ich noch gemerkt, dass ich außer dem kleinen Andenken am Unterarm noch weitere an Hüfte l., Kniekehle l., Knie r. und Hinterschinken r. habe.



dann mal gute Besserung. Wer sich auf dem schwarzen Balken überschlägt, ist damit aber noch gut davongekommen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (19. Mai 2009)

Servus,

morgen soll es den ganzen Tag nur Sonnenschein geben, was ich ziemlich gut finde, weil ich zufällig auch noch Urlaub habe und deshalb schon am frühen Nachmittag eine Runde in Richtung Taunus starten wollte. Startzeit gegen 14 od. 15 Uhr in FFm, Ziel Altkönig od. Feldberg (irgendwie sowas). 

Jemand Lust und Zeit?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (20. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hier noch die Tour-Info's von heute:
> Bilder, Track.
> 
> Wir waren zu 4., Dirk, Rampe und sipaq. Ich glaub sipaq hat erst nach der Tour gemerkt, dass er mit 50% TaunusNextLevel unterwegs war .


Ich hätts mir bei den Anstiegen schon fast denken können. Kam in letzter nicht oft vor, dass ich hinterher gehechelt bin  Spätestens bei der Abfahrt von der Hohemark nach Frankfurt wurde es dann aber klar. Motto: "Windschatten oder tot" 



karsten13 schrieb:


> Ansonsten gab's noch nen Kettenriss (nein, diesmal nicht bei mir) und es war gegenüber gestern schon gut abgetrocknet.
> 
> Bis auf Dirk sind wir dann noch bei Eis Christina eingefallen  .


Bekenne mich schuldig bzgl. des Kettenrisses. Neue Kette hab ich schon, XT-Kassette kommt die nächsten Tage und das dazugehörige Werkzug gleich mit. Nachdem ich gehört habe, was mein lokaler Schrauber (Montimare) für die Teile haben wollte (75 für 'ne XT-Kassette + 30 für 'ne XT-Kette + Arbeitskosten für Einbau) habe ich ich mir die Teile lieber online für zusammen 60 besorgt und die gesparten 45 in einen Fahrrad-Werkzeug-Koffer investiert. Selbst ist der Biker 

Ach ja, zu Eis Cafe Christina kann ich nur sagen: Ich verstehe warum die Schlange bis auf die Eckenheimer Landstraße ging


----------



## sipaq (20. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> morgen soll es den ganzen Tag nur Sonnenschein geben, was ich ziemlich gut finde, weil ich zufällig auch noch Urlaub habe und deshalb schon am frühen Nachmittag eine Runde in Richtung Taunus starten wollte. Startzeit gegen 14 od. 15 Uhr in FFm, Ziel Altkönig od. Feldberg (irgendwie sowas).
> 
> Jemand Lust und Zeit?


Lust ja, Zeit auch. Ich komm aber nur mit, sofern Du einen Kettennieter dabei hast. Denn ich hab keine Ahnung wie lange meine am Sonntag geflickte Kette hält...


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2009)

Zur Info: wir treffen uns heute um 16 Uhr am Lahmen Esel in Niederursel, was auch das Motto für die Tour werden soll, da sipaq seine geflickte Kette nicht überstrapazieren will und ich heute keine Ambitionen für schnelle Runden habe. Ob wir nochmals um 18 Uhr an der Hohemark auftauchen ist zur Zeit schwer vorsehbar.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (20. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Zur Info: wir treffen uns heute um 16 Uhr am Lahmen Esel in Niederursel, was auch das Motto für die Tour werden soll, da sipaq seine geflickte Kette nicht überstrapazieren will und ich heute keine Ambitionen für schnelle Runden habe. Ob wir nochmals um 18 Uhr an der Hohemark auftauchen ist zur Zeit schwer vorsehbar.


Liveblogging von unterhalb des Lindenbergs:
Everstyle und ich stehen ohne Regenkleidung unter einer Linde und warten darauf das der Regen aufhoert und hoeren dabei passenderweise "Cry me a river" von Justin Timberlake.

Mehr Infos spaeter
Simon


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

ihr werdet doch nicht etwa stuntzi jetzt konkurrenz machen wollen 

viel spaß noch da draußen. jener schauer hielt mich heute vom biken ab


----------



## sod (20. Mai 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Liveblogging von unterhalb des Lindenbergs:
> Everstyle und ich stehen ohne Regenkleidung unter einer Linde und warten darauf das der Regen aufhoert und hoeren dabei passenderweise "Cry me a river" von Justin Timberlake.
> 
> Mehr Infos spaeter
> Simon



Eine neue Qualität der Berichterstattung.
Ab jetzt wird jede Kurve, jeder Positionswechsel und jede Untergrundveränderung in Echtzeit veröffentlicht.
Mit GPS-Daten natürlich.
Demnächst folgt die Livecam und die vorausberechnete Durchfahrtszeit am nächsten Einstiegspunkt.

Dann wünsche ich mal möglichst trockene weiterfahrt.
Ich bin heute leider zwischen Arbeit und der Vorbereitung für die Abfahrt in den Kurzurlaub hängen geblieben.


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Eine neue Qualität der Berichterstattung.
> Ab jetzt wird jede Kurve, jeder Positionswechsel und jede Untergrundveränderung in Echtzeit veröffentlicht.
> Mit GPS-Daten natürlich.
> Demnächst folgt die Livecam und die vorausberechnete Durchfahrtszeit am nächsten Einstiegspunkt.



sowas gibts hier schon länger 

guggst du http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396385


----------



## Hornisborn (20. Mai 2009)

Wer von euch hat den morgen Lust eine Runde zu fahren, oder ist schon was geplant?


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr werdet doch nicht etwa stuntzi jetzt konkurrenz machen wollen



Och nööö, mir fehlt die kleine stylische Tastatur dafür 

Runde war witzig, da wir nach dem Regen einige neue Wege Rund um die Goldgrube ausprobiert haben. Zuvor aber noch einen kleinen Trail entdeckt. Kann jetzt aber auch nicht genau erklären wo. Am Ende habe ich noch den "Leitplanken-Trail" kennen gelernt. Auch sehr nett...

Gruß

E.style


----------



## sipaq (20. Mai 2009)

Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht heute, auch wenn wir dank Regen heute nicht so viel gefahren sind. Ich konnte Everstyle tatsächlich nochmal einen Trail zeigen, den er noch nicht kannte 

Negativ, war der Abflug dank einer nassen Wurzel in der Nähe des Bleibiskopfes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (21. Mai 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> jener schauer hielt mich heute vom biken ab



die Radrunde am Mittwoch hat halt so begonnen, wie die vom Dienstag aufgehört hat 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Am Ende habe ich noch den "Leitplanken-Trail" kennen gelernt.



den kenn ich auch, erst am Sonntag gefahren und heute auch wieder 



Everstyle schrieb:


> da sipaq seine geflickte Kette nicht überstrapazieren will



die hält 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (21. Mai 2009)

bei gutem wetter wollte ich morgenabend so zwischen 17 und 18 uhr ne kleine runde drehen. jemand lust mitzukommen?


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Mai 2009)

So entschuldigt die Verzögerung, hier die Bilder von der Alkoholikerrunde. Leider bei mir nichts actionreiches dabei, war immer hinten in der Gruppe 

Ich hab auf der Runde übrigens den Geschwindigkeitsrekord und allen Teilnehmern gebrochen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher: 95,7 km/h  
Nach dem Hochladen sagen die Daten übrigens nur noch 1700 Höhenmeter an. Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum die Daten von meinem Edge so abspacken?


----------



## Everstyle (22. Mai 2009)

Servus,

ich will morgen mal wieder ein Runde drehen, allerdings will ich schon sehr früh in FFm starten, d. h. gegen 8 Uhr und wäre ca. 9 Uhr an der Hohemark. Von dort aus geht es dann im mittleren Tempo zunächst in Richtung Feldi, anschließend über zum Teil sehr technische Wege nach Eppenhain, Hofheim  und dann FFm. Aus Erfahrung sind das etwa 75-90Km und mind. 1700Hm. 

Jemand interesse?

Gruß

E.style


----------



## sipaq (22. Mai 2009)

Nö, das ist mir zu früh. War heute schon im Taunus und bin gute 58km mit rund 1100hm gefahren. War erstaunlich wenig und traumhaftes Wetter am nachmittag. Mein Besuch, mit dem ich unterwegs war, war begeistert.


----------



## Everstyle (22. Mai 2009)

Auf Grund von Terminkollision muss ich die Tour auf den Sonntag verschieben. Also, wer noch nichts vorhat...


----------



## TRB (22. Mai 2009)

das werd ich mir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen everstyle....wobei technisch anspruchsvoll, ui ui ui  ob ich da der richtige mitfahrer bin.

war heute abend unterwegs, weiß zwar nicht mehr wo aber den altkönig und den feldberg hab ich gesehen, dazwischen bin ich 80% die weiße mauer runtergefahren und nach 30% viktoria trail auf die WAB gewechselt, hehe. wie lange und wieviel hm ich zurück gelegt habe kann ich euch auch nicht sagen denn mein cs 400 kommt erst nächste woche


----------



## sipaq (23. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Auf Grund von Terminkollision muss ich die Tour auf den Sonntag verschieben. Also, wer noch nichts vorhat...


Also reizen würde es mich ja schon, aber leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht. Habe noch Besuch da und werde wohl wieder Trail-Guide im Taunus spielen dürfen.


----------



## Howcountry (23. Mai 2009)

Geht heute was von ffm aus ? wollte so in 1 -2 Stündchen hier starten um dann im Taunus so ca 1200 hm zu fahren nicht zu schnell, eher auf die Abfahrt konzentrierend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (23. Mai 2009)

*@everstyle*: wollenw ir mal 9 uhr festhalten morgen an der taunus club karte? ich kann dir zwar noch nicht 100%ig sagen ob ich kann aber sollte ich 9 uhr nicht am club schild stehen dann kannst du losfahren.


----------



## Everstyle (24. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...Judenkopf (hier dann irgendwelche übelst schlammige Wege getestet; blöde Eppsteiner, können nicht ein Mal wenigstens ein paar Wegweiser mit normalen Angaben aufstellen!)...


Heute habe ich dann endlich die Trails gefunden (glaub ich), die ich gesucht habe und muss sagen, sie sind sehr flowig...dann habe ich aber die bekannten Wege in Richtung Hofheim über Kaisertempel eingeschlagen. Zuvor bin ich aber über Stock und Stein im Taunus geheizt und muss sagen, es hat Spaß gemacht. Mein bester Run war am RotenKreuz und Atzelberg...die Trockenheit hat doch was gutes an sich. Am Ende waren es von Haustür zur Haustür 109Km und 2100Hm und jetzt bin ich ganz schön platt. 

Gute Nacht

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (24. Mai 2009)

Respekt. Ich hab heute nur eine kleine 40km Runde mit gut 1000hm gedreht. War aber echt klasse, im Taunus war erstaunlich wenig los und das Wetter war natürlich 1a.

Meine Kette hält immer noch, weswegen ich jetzt schon mal für morgen Abend eine Feierabendrunde so ab 18 Uhr im Taunus ankündige. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, soll einfach Bescheid sagen.


----------



## sipaq (25. Mai 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Meine Kette hält immer noch, weswegen ich jetzt schon mal für morgen Abend eine Feierabendrunde so ab 18 Uhr im Taunus ankündige. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, soll einfach Bescheid sagen.


Kommando zurück. War heute zur Impfung beim Arzt und dieser hat mir für heute und morgen jeglichen Sport untersagt.


----------



## TRB (25. Mai 2009)

Kleines Anekdötchen von Heute. 
Ich von der weißen Mauer rüber zum Fuchstanz und von dort rüber zur Burg Falkenstein. Auf einem WAB Stück zwischen Fuchstanz und Burg Falkenstein ein kleines Bächlein mit circa 40 Sachen übersprungen, auf einmal tuts am Heck einen riesen Schlag da ich mit dem Hinterrad in die Bachschräge gekommen bin, das Hinterrad blockiert der Schlauch platzt, zwei Speichen fliegen mir um die Ohren und es knackt bis zum umfallen. Ich fast nach vorne übergekippt und das Rad gerade noch zum stehen gebracht. Nix dabei, wobei Flickzeug hier eh nichts gebracht hätte. 

Tief im Wald, keine Ahnung wo, alles wieder hochgelaufen und geschoben, einen Wanderer getroffen (ehemaliger Rennradzeitfahrer aus Königstein) und eine Stunde mit Ihm nach Königstein zum Bahnhof gelaufen. War ne nette Plauderrunde. Dann in's Taxi eingeladen und wieder und nach Ffm gefahren.

MTB erstmal adé... ich bin gespannt was mein Händler dazu sagen wird.


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Mai 2009)

Uiuiuiui! Na dann mal Prost darauf, dass dir dabei nix passiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (25. Mai 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> Kleines Anekdötchen von Heute.
> Ich von der weißen Mauer rüber zum Fuchstanz und von dort rüber zur Burg Falkenstein. Auf einem WAB Stück zwischen Fuchstanz und Burg Falkenstein ein kleines Bächlein mit circa 40 Sachen übersprungen, auf einmal tuts am Heck einen riesen Schlag da ich mit dem Hinterrad in die Bachschräge gekommen bin, das Hinterrad blockiert der Schlauch platzt, zwei Speichen fliegen mir um die Ohren und es knackt bis zum umfallen. Ich fast nach vorne übergekippt und das Rad gerade noch zum stehen gebracht.


Du machst einen Mist. :kotz:
Das man Euch auch nicht alleine in den Wald lassen kann...


----------



## Everstyle (25. Mai 2009)

Erst ein Mal gut, dass dir nix passiert ist. Bei der Geschwindigkeit kann man schon ganz schön die Spur verlieren...



TRB schrieb:


> MTB erstmal adé... ich bin gespannt was mein Händler dazu sagen wird.



Hmm...der wird dir vermutlich sagen, "Junge sein froh, dass dir nix passiert ist. Eine neue Felge mit Nabe kostet übrigens so und so viel, das kann ich dir bestellen und ist am..." Das war bei meinem Kollegen auch nicht anders, als er eine ziemlich krasse Acht in das Vorderrad gefahren hat. 

E.style


----------



## Everstyle (26. Mai 2009)

BTW vielleicht ist das so ein "Anfänger-Glück", denn als ich heute mit einem Kollegen von mir im Taunus unterwegs war, weil er ein potenzielles Bike testen wollte, ist er gleich fünf mal mit dem Rad umgefallen (zwei Mal dabei richtig geflogen; Achtung theobviousfaker ein Konkurrent!) und hat bei dem letzten Flug gleich auch noch das Schaltauge gebrochen! Damit war die Tour zu Ende. Wir sind dann vom Roten Kreuz in Richtung Fuxi gegangen und hier in Richtung Hohemark rollen lassen. Letztes Jahr war ebenfalls ein Kollege mit mir unterwegs und hat sich eine ziemlich krasse Acht reingefahren (siehe oben).

Tsja, was soll ich sagen, ich habe bisher das Glück, dass ich z. B. noch nie eine Kette gerissen oder aber z. B. ein Schaltauge zerfetzt habe (gut, der Dämpferbolzen war nichts normales, man konnte aber fahren). Und auch sonst ist noch nichts an meinem Bike kaputt gegangen. Die zwei Stürze die ich hatte, haben mich damals paar blaue Flecken und ein Loch in der Hose "gekostet", sonst nichts. 

Hmm...vielleicht müssten die Jungs erst ein Mal richtig üben, bevor man sie auf S0-S1 Trails lässt...


----------



## sipaq (26. Mai 2009)

Jungs, es wird mal wieder Zeit zum gemeinsamen


*Afterwork-Biken*


Der Wetterbericht sagt für morgen trockenes Wetter voraus. Ich hoffe mal, dass das einige zum mitfahren animiert.

PS: Kette und Kassette sind jetzt da und werden morgen gewechselt und eingeweiht. ​


----------



## Everstyle (27. Mai 2009)

Ich werde heute passen. Zudem muss ich mal meine Bremsen entlüften, da der Druckpunkt bei den Bremshebeln zu locker geworden ist (wäre aber das erste Mal seit dem ich das Bike gekauft habe...)

Fahrt vorsichtig und viel Spaß!


----------



## sipaq (27. Mai 2009)

Bis jetzt hat sich keiner eingetragen. Ich werde am Hohemark-Parkplatz bis 18.10 Uhr warten und dann ggf. alleine losfahren, sofern keiner da ist.

Wer noch mitkommen möchte, der soll bitte vorher anrufen. Nummer ist im LMB-Eintrag.


----------



## TRB (27. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hmm...vielleicht müssten die Jungs erst ein Mal richtig üben, bevor man sie auf S0-S1 Trails lässt...



was so viel heißt wie erstmal üben und dann nochmal fragen von wegen mitfahren?


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Achtung theobviousfaker ein Konkurrent!



Nene, aus dem Geschäft hab ich mich diese Saison zurückgezogen  Man muss den andern auch mal was gönnen!


----------



## sipaq (27. Mai 2009)

Liveblogging aus dem Taunus:

Um 18 Uhr war keiner da und um 18.10 Uhr auch nicht. Schwaches Bild, liebe AWBler!

Naja, ich bin jetzt erstmal auf den Alden hoch und zum ersten Mal ueber den Westhang runter. Knueppelhart (musste 2mal absetzen), aber geil!

Jetzt warte ich an der Hohemark auf nen Kollegen um dem mal den Viktoriatrail zu zeigen.


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2009)

na ja, einer muß ja auch den live-blog lesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Liveblogging aus dem Taunus:
> 
> Um 18 Uhr war keiner da und um 18.10 Uhr auch nicht. Schwaches Bild, liebe AWBler!
> 
> ...



wo issen der westhang?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo issen der westhang?



Ich würd' mal sagen Richtung Hubbel


----------



## sipaq (27. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo issen der westhang?


Wenn Du Richtung Großer Feldberg schaust, links.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2009)

also hubbel oder den steilen hang runter...


----------



## Everstyle (28. Mai 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Naja, ich bin jetzt erstmal auf den Alden hoch und zum ersten Mal ueber den Westhang runter. Knueppelhart (musste 2mal absetzen), aber geil!...



Da hat einer aber geschummelt! denn ein Mal steigt man mind. hier auf der Strecke ab. Und das zweite Mal passiert so oder so irgendwo. Aber ich finds gut, dass du die Strecke mal ausprobierst; für die Verbesserung der eigenen Fahrtechnik kann es nur von Vorteil sein (p. s. dann können wir das nächste Mal den Weg zusammen versuchen).



TRB schrieb:


> was so viel heißt wie erstmal üben und dann nochmal fragen von wegen mitfahren?



Bevor ich mich auf Trails gewagt habe, bin ich fast 1,5 Jahre nur auf WABs gefahren. Irgendwann hat mir mal zufällig ein "alter Hase" aus dem Taunus einen ordentlichen Trail gezeigt (mein heutiger Hometrail) und ich war begeistert. Seit dem habe ich meinen Fokus mehr auf die Trails und deren Erkundung gelegt und konnte so in der Zeit einiges an Erfahrungen sammeln können. Allerdings muss ich hier auch mal auf dem Tepich bleiben, denn ein Spezialist auf dem Gebiet bin mit Sicherheit noch lange nicht. 

Wie auch immer, es gibt genug Leute, die mit diesen Wege schnell oder auch nur langsam zu Recht kommen; Naturtalente kann es beiderseits geben, das hat mir jedenfalls die Tour von neulich mit meinem Kollegen ganz deutlich gezeigt. Hier konnte ich gut sehen, dass einige Sachen die für mich mittlerweile reine Routine sind, für andere bereits knifflige Stellen sind, die stellenweise auch gefährlich werden können. Aber auch das ist alles machbar, wenn man auf diese Gegebenheiten Rücksicht nimmt bzw. die Zeit dazu hat (und die habe ich leider nicht immer). Zudem habe ich immer ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen dabei, denn irgendwo habe ich dann als "Pseudo-Guide" auch eine Mitverantwortung an meine Mitfahrer (das Forum klärt hier einiges auf)



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Nene, aus dem Geschäft hab ich mich diese Saison zurückgezogen  Man muss den andern auch mal was gönnen!



Find ich gut, dass du so nett zu deiner Umwelt bist 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo issen der westhang?



Ich würde mal sagen, das ist der Weg vom Altkönig der in Richtung Westen losgeht (zur Not openstreetmap.org aufmachen, Alden suchen und schauen ggfs. ausdrucken, Kompass kaufen, auf den Alden fahren, Karte anlegen, Himmelsrichtung bestimmen und losfahren; oder einfach einen Biker dort fragen )

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE!!!

E.style

p. s. R.I.P. Cube WLS Access Comp (stolen on 2009.05.27)


----------



## sipaq (28. Mai 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin jetzt erstmal auf den Alden hoch und zum ersten Mal ueber den Westhang runter. Knueppelhart (musste 2mal absetzen), aber geil!
> 
> Jetzt warte ich an der Hohemark auf nen Kollegen um dem mal den Viktoriatrail zu zeigen.


Ergebnis: 62km, 1300hm. Es wird langsam mit meiner Kondition


----------



## sipaq (28. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Da hat einer aber geschummelt! denn ein Mal steigt man mind. hier auf der Strecke ab. Und das zweite Mal passiert so oder so irgendwo. Aber ich finds gut, dass du die Strecke mal ausprobierst; für die Verbesserung der eigenen Fahrtechnik kann es nur von Vorteil sein (p. s. dann können wir das nächste Mal den Weg zusammen versuchen).


Also zweimal bin ich definitiv abgestiegen. Vielleicht auch noch ein drittes Mal (kann sein, dass mich meine Erinnerung täuscht). Insgesamt scheint mir das aber größtenteils fahrbar zu sein, *wenn* man die Strecke dann mal kennt.

Und ja, wir sollten da auf jeden Fall mal runterheizen.



Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. R.I.P. Cube WLS Access Comp (stolen on 2009.05.27)


Haben Sie das Bike Deiner Liebsten heute geklaut? Wie? Wo?
Mein Beileid :kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, das ist der Weg vom Altkönig der in Richtung Westen losgeht (zur Not openstreetmap.org aufmachen, Alden suchen und schauen ggfs. ausdrucken, Kompass kaufen, auf den Alden fahren, Karte anlegen, Himmelsrichtung bestimmen und losfahren; oder einfach einen Biker dort fragen )



danke für den tipp, da werd ich mir mal nen kompass kaufen müssen


----------



## Everstyle (28. Mai 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also zweimal bin ich definitiv abgestiegen. Vielleicht auch noch ein drittes Mal (kann sein, dass mich meine Erinnerung täuscht). Insgesamt scheint mir das aber größtenteils fahrbar zu sein, *wenn* man die Strecke dann mal kennt.
> 
> Und ja, wir sollten da auf jeden Fall mal runterheizen.


Ich habe das nur so gesagt, weil ich mich ganz genau daran erinnern kann, als ich mich dort das erste Mal "verfahren" habe, dass ich bestimmt 5 od. 7 Mal abgestiegen bin  mittlerweile fahre ich es aber durch. 



sipaq schrieb:


> Haben Sie das Bike Deiner Liebsten heute geklaut? Wie? Wo?
> Mein Beileid :kotz:


Yep, leider ja. Kurz erklärt: im Aldi einkaufen gewesen, wir kamen raus, Bike weg (war angeschlossen), dann Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet und jetzt mal schauen.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> danke für den tipp, da werd ich mir mal nen kompass kaufen müssen



Sorry für die Antwort, aber ich dachte, dass die Trails Rund um den Altköniggipfel dein Spielplatz sind (zumind. gewinne ich diesen Eindruck, wenn ich deine Fotos mir anschaue), deshalb fand ich die Frage von dir etwas strange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also hubbel oder den steilen hang runter...



Würde ich Dir so sehen, aber Du solltest Dir echt mal 'nen Kompass kaufen


----------



## judyclt (28. Mai 2009)

> im Aldi einkaufen gewesen, wir kamen raus, Bike weg (war angeschlossen),



Welches Schloss und woran genau angeschlossen? Waren irgendwelche Spuren vom Diebstahl zu sehen?


----------



## Everstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Nix zu sehen, das Teil war einfach weg. Schloss war ein normales Kabelschloss. Eben mit Hausratversicherung gesprochen, so wie es aussieht wird es keine Probleme mit der Erstattung des Kaufpreises (minus Selbstbehalt) geben. Puhhh...


----------



## judyclt (28. Mai 2009)

> Schloss war ein normales Kabelschloss



Na dann, ich hatte schon Angst, dass die Rumänen wieder unterwegs sind. 
Freut mich, dass die Versicherung zahlt.


----------



## Torpedo64 (29. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Lust den ganzen Sonntag durch den Taunus zu gurken und die Trails unsicher machen? Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut sein 
Hab' zwar einen LMB gemacht, aber schließe mich auch gerne einer Gruppe /Person an, die Ähnliches vorhat...


----------



## Everstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust den ganzen Sonntag durch den Taunus zu gurken und die Trails unsicher machen? Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut sein
> Hab' zwar einen LMB gemacht, aber schließe mich auch gerne einer Gruppe /Person an, die Ähnliches vorhat...



Du bist eine Woche zu spät, würd ich mal sagen  denn am Sonntag werde ich zu Hause bleiben (letzten Sonntag 109Km und 2100Hm mit sehr hohem Trailanteil). 

Ggfs. fahre ich noch gleich am Nachmittag so gegen 16:30 - 17:00 an der Hohemark mit Milas eine Runde. Steht aber noch nicht fest, da ich noch meine Bremsen genau prüfen muss. Wenn, dann wird die Runde sicherlich sehr trailig und technisch mit normalem Tempo. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (29. Mai 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> Na dann, ich hatte schon Angst, dass die Rumänen wieder unterwegs sind.
> QUOTE]
> Aber sonst geht´s noch?


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Schloss war ein normales Kabelschloss. Eben mit Hausratversicherung gesprochen, so wie es aussieht wird es keine Probleme mit der Erstattung des Kaufpreises (minus Selbstbehalt) geben. Puhhh...



Das heißt nicht Schloss, das heißt Geschenkband. Hast aber ne gute Versicherung wenn die sowas zahlt, viele verweigern sich da ja wenn man kein richtiges Bügelschloss verwendet.

Trotzdem ********...


----------



## sipaq (29. Mai 2009)

Hätte so ganz spontan irgendjemand Lust, heute so gegen 18.30 oder 19 Uhr nochmal den Taunus für 'ne kleine gemeinsame Tour unsicher zu machen?


----------



## TRB (29. Mai 2009)

so, das bike rollt wieder. aber morgen werde auch ich wieder den taunus unsicher machen inkl. neuem radcomputer das auch ich mal mit hm und kilometer prahlen kann . also nehmt euch in acht


----------



## sipaq (29. Mai 2009)

War 'ne sehr schöne Tour mit Everstyle heute. Wir sind auf eher unüblichen Pfaden hoch zur Weißen Mauer (die heute irgendwie extrem flowig ging - Beweisvideo kommt noch ) und dann über den Fuchstanz hoch zum kleinen Feldi, damit ich meine Erstbefahrung des Reichenbachtrails machen konnte. 

Was soll ich sagen, es war selten geil. 
Everstyle war auch gut drauf und hat mit seinem 100mm Marathon-Fully zwei vor uns fahrenden Enduro-Fully-Bikern mit jeweils 160mm Federweg erstmal gezeigt was 'ne Fahrtechnik-Harke ist. Eigentlich haben uns die Jungs aufgehalten 

Danach gings über die (mittlerweile trockenen) Reichenbachwiesen rüber nach Falkenstein, dort hoch um noch einen extra Trail mitzunehmen und dann über den unteren Teil des Viktoriatrails und über einen neuen Trail am Hünerberg trailmäßig zurück nach Oberursel und gen Heimat.

Die Tour wäre verdammt nahe an der Perfektion gewesen, wäre mir nicht das Zugkabel vom Gabel-Lockout-Hebel bei einem kleinen Sturz abgerissen und hätte ich nicht auf der Rückfahrt noch den 5. Platten dieses Jahres gehabt (langsam nervt es)


----------



## karsten13 (30. Mai 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> damit ich meine Erstbefahrung des Reichenbachtrails machen konnte.
> 
> Was soll ich sagen, es war selten geil.
> 
> Danach gings über die (mittlerweile trockenen) Reichenbachwiesen rüber nach Falkenstein, dort hoch um noch einen extra Trail mitzunehmen und dann über den unteren Teil des Viktoriatrails und über einen neuen Trail am Hünerberg trailmäßig zurück nach Oberursel und gen Heimat.



wenn Du die Tour nur etwas früher gepostet hättest 
Gab heut nur Ärger im Büro und so bin ich nach einem "leck mich ..." spontan gegen 17:00 von Ffm gestartet. Bin erst Hünerberg, dann Viktoriatrail und schwarzer Balken hoch (war bitter), Altkönig, Fuchstanz und ebenfalls Reichenbach, Kocherfels, Viktoriatrail.

Fand die Sicht heute sehr gut und die Landschaft am Altkönig hat einfach was 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Du bist eine Woche zu spät, würd ich mal sagen  denn am Sonntag werde ich zu Hause bleiben (letzten Sonntag 109Km und 2100Hm mit sehr hohem Trailanteil).
> 
> Ggfs. fahre ich noch gleich am Nachmittag so gegen 16:30 - 17:00 an der Hohemark mit Milas eine Runde. Steht aber noch nicht fest, da ich noch meine Bremsen genau prüfen muss. Wenn, dann wird die Runde sicherlich sehr trailig und technisch mit normalem Tempo.
> 
> ...


 
Diesen Sonntag hättest du die Möglichkeit gehabt, mehr als 2500hm im Taunus zu radeln und auch noch die 110km - Marke zu überschreiten...
Mal sehen, wie sich das dann am Sonntag, nach der heutigen Rhön-155km RTF anfühlt... 

Gruß,
Torpedo


----------



## Everstyle (30. Mai 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Beweisvideo kommt noch ...



So siehts aus, hier ist es (und diesmal auch in Farbe):



sipaq schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, es war selten geil.
> Everstyle war auch gut drauf und hat mit seinem 100mm Marathon-Fully zwei vor uns fahrenden Enduro-Fully-Bikern mit jeweils 160mm Federweg erstmal gezeigt was 'ne Fahrtechnik-Harke ist. Eigentlich haben uns die Jungs aufgehalten


Yep, fand ich auch. Allerdings muss ich das etwas relativieren, die Jungs haben mich einfach angespornt dran zu bleiben, weshalb ich dann doch etwas bremsfreier gefahren bin, als ich es üblich auf dem Weg tue, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich dann tatsächlich doch noch bremsen musste, weil ich sonst sie hätte überholen müssen  (p. s. es ist ein Race-Fully, da bestehe ich drauf) 



sipaq schrieb:


> ...Viktoriatrail...


Achtung, hier waren mal wieder Leute mit Hunden unterwegs, die "hole das Stöckchen"-Spielchen noch nicht beherrschen.  Davon abgesehen fand ich den Run hier ohne Pausen extrem flowig; so mach VTrail Spaß 



karsten13 schrieb:


> wenn Du die Tour nur etwas früher gepostet hättest


War alles eine extrem spontane Aktion, da ich nicht wusste, ob meine Bremse absolut einwandfrei arbeiten wird. Und als ich es wusste, hat auch noch Sipaq hier im Forum eine Anfrage gestartet...



Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag hättest du die Möglichkeit gehabt, mehr als 2500hm im Taunus zu radeln und auch noch die 110km - Marke zu überschreiten...


Na da bin ich aber auf die Wegbeschreibung gespannt...

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE!


----------



## TRB (31. Mai 2009)

Ich starte Morgen meine erste Tagestour "Planlos am Feldberg pt. 1". Los gehts irgend wann zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr. Fahrzeit den Rest des Tages, maximal bis 19 Uhr und gefahren wird alles. Ich hoffe selbstverständlich ohne Defekt.


----------



## sod (1. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre ab 12 Uhr dabei und gehe mal davon aus, dass du an der Hohemark starten wolltest.
Für den Fall, dass du ganz ohne Plan bist, bringe ich vorsorglich mal ein bisschen Kartenmaterial mit.
Vielleicht schließt sich der Kollege Faker ja auch noch an.

Gruß

sod


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (1. Juni 2009)

ähm, wie ich dich bis jetzt so kenne wird das denke so gar nicht dein fall. ich spiele da auch eher den guide für jemanden der sich letzte woche ein hardtail zugelegt hat, ansonsten kette raucht und vollkommen untrainiert morgen seine saison eröffnet. also tempo mehr als nur gedrosselt (was mir selbst nicht passt aber kann da nun mal nicht anders).

zumal die uhrzeit von ihm persönlich auf ungewiss nach hinten verlegt wurde und aus meiner zuerst geplanten tagestour nun lediglich eine mehrstündige ausfahrt wird.

wenn dir das alles nicht zu laaaaangweilig wird bist du selbstverständlich recht herzlich eingeladen. allerdings werde ich die uhrzeit leider erst relativ kurzfristig bekanntgeben. sollte das alles zu doof werden, werde ich für mich davor mal eine kleinere runde drehen, damit sich die sache für mich trainings technisch auch ein wenig lohnt. 

ist im nachhinein alles ziemlich blöd gelaufen, hatte mir das alles auch ein wenig anders vorgestellt.


----------



## Katze Timba (1. Juni 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> ähm, wie ich dich bis jetzt so kenne wird das denke so gar nicht dein fall. ich spiele da auch eher den guide für jemanden der sich letzte woche ein hardtail zugelegt hat, ansonsten kette raucht und vollkommen untrainiert morgen seine saison eröffnet. also tempo mehr als nur gedrosselt (was mir selbst nicht passt aber kann da nun mal nicht anders).
> 
> zumal die uhrzeit von ihm persönlich auf ungewiss nach hinten verlegt wurde und aus meiner zuerst geplanten tagestour nun lediglich eine mehrstündige ausfahrt wird.
> 
> ...


Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich meine Meinung für Dich ein wenig hart anhört (liest), aber ich finde es viel schlimmer, wenn jmd. halbherzig bei der Sache ist als wenn er ganz absagt! Ich kann es überhaupt nicht leiden, wenn Leute, die durchtrainierter sind als ich, sagen es mache ihnen nichts aus mit mir zu fahren (oder es in nonverbaler Form ausdrücken) und ich doch genau spüre, dass ich für sie eine Belastung (oder so ähnlich) bin. Daher fahre ich meist allein. Leute, die wie Du reagiert haben, haben mir den Spaß am gemeinsamen Fahren verdorben. Ich kann Deinem Verhalten also nicht so viel "Gutes" abgewinnen. Denke mal Du agierst in bester Absicht, aber Gut-gemeint ist nicht immer gut für den anderen.
Gruß
Die Katze


----------



## Torpedo64 (1. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> _Zitat von *Torpedo64* __
> 
> _
> _Diesen Sonntag hättest du die Möglichkeit gehabt, mehr als 2500hm im Taunus zu radeln und auch noch die 110km - Marke zu überschreiten...
> ...


 
Nun ja...., wir waren schon überrascht, dass der Autor des Tracks den schönen Trail am Limes-Wachturm ausgelassen hat, den wir trotzdem gefahren sind...
Ab Schmitten war uns die WAB-Tour, die so viele Trails haben sollte, zu blöd und sind ab da eine schöne Tour hoch zum Feldi und über den Altkönig / Victoria - Trail zurück zur Hohemark. Immerhin, 100km und 2000Hm


----------



## sod (1. Juni 2009)

@TRB: Don't Panik.
Mach dir bloß keinen Kopf, ich habe stattdessen den vorderen Odenwald neu Kartographiert.

Ich fahre bergauf nur vorne weg, damit keiner mein Geächze hört.
Eine Tour mit einem Halbtoten wäre mir allerdings zuviel des Guten gewesen.
Du weißt ja: Immer Kette rechts und als weiterstrampeln.
Sag bescheid wenn du dich zu einer Tour berufen fühlst.


----------



## TRB (1. Juni 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Sag bescheid wenn du dich zu einer Tour berufen fühlst.



Bereit 

Heute waren es knappe 50 kilomter mit rund 1000 hm, okay, hab großzügig aufgerundet. waren bloß 946


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juni 2009)

Katze Timba schrieb:


> ... Ich kann es überhaupt nicht leiden, wenn Leute, die durchtrainierter sind als ich, ...


Wie wärs mit mehr Training 


Katze Timba schrieb:


> ... Leute, die wie Du reagiert haben, haben mir den Spaß am gemeinsamen Fahren verdorben. ...


Jetzt mal im Ernst, die Ursache für solche Missverständnisse liegt ganz klar in unterschiedl. Erwartungen der einzelnen Teilnehmer an eine Tour. Glaubt mir, das kenne ich ganz gut aus meinem privaten Umfeld, bei dem ich selber viele Touren begleite und durchführe. 

Basierend auf meinen Erkenntnissen der letzten drei Jahre, versuche ich nun im Vorfeld einer Tour ganz klar und präzise die Anforderungen an die Tour zu formulieren (Schwierigkeitsgrad http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ und Tempo [lvl 1 bis lvl 3 ist eine ganz gute Benchmark http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/level_01.php usw.], Strecke und Höhenmeter). Im Gegenzug müssen die Teilnehmer sagen, ob das was ich mir vorstelle, auch ihren Vorstellungen entspricht. Ist das der Fall, na dann wissen alle wo es lang geht und es gibt keinen Knatsch später auf der Tour. Ist das nicht der Fall, na dann muss es "neu verhandelt" werden bis der Fall Nummer eins bzw. ein für alle Beteiligte akzeptabler Kompromiss vorliegt. Das mag jetzt für dich seltsam klingen, aber es hilft ungemein irgendwelche Spannungen auf der Tour von vorne herein zu eliminieren. 

Ich glaube, jeder von Euch, der irgendwie Touren organisiert, wäre gut beraten, genau über dieses Problem ein Mal nachzudenken. Ich für mich persönlich habe beschlossen, nach diesem Muster zu verfahren, weil ich mich in der Vergangenheit genau aus diesem Grund zu oft gezankt habe.
Ausserdem, und das sollte nie vergessen werden, wir wollen doch alle nur Spaß bei der Sache haben (in welcher Ausprägung auch immer)!!!

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE!!!


----------



## Torpedo64 (2. Juni 2009)

Hmmm, alles schön und gut...

Wenn im LMB vermerkt ist, dass eine 100km / 2000Hm Tour ansteht, dann muss ich eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass der Teilnehmer auch die Anforderungen erfüllt. Die Singeltrail-Skala ist zwar schön und gut, sagt aber nur was über die Technik, nicht Kondition aus, die ja auf einer großenTour noch viel wichtiger ist. Einen Trail nach unten schieben (wen es nicht jeder ist) geht ja noch...

...aber was, wenn der Mitfahrer nach ein paar Kilometer schon schlapp macht? Den Fall habe ich schon so oft erlebt...

Nach welchem Muster gehst du dann vor? Ihn nach Hause schicken? Alternative Route für die Rückfahrt geben?

Ich warte in der Regel, bis derjenige von selbst aufgibt und sich eine Alternative zurück zum Ausgangspunkt erfragt. Das hat bisher so am besten geklappt.


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juni 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Hmmm, alles schön und gut...
> 
> Wenn im LMB vermerkt ist, dass eine 100km / 2000Hm Tour ansteht, dann muss ich eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass der Teilnehmer auch die Anforderungen erfüllt. Die Singeltrail-Skala ist zwar schön und gut, sagt aber nur was über die Technik, nicht Kondition aus, die ja auf einer großenTour noch viel wichtiger ist...


Nun, wer schon ein paar Touren unternommen hat, sollte in der Lage sein, die von mir genannten Eckdaten (und damit meine ich auch alle und nicht nur die STS), mit den eigenen Möglichkeiten zu vergleichen. Das wäre aus meiner Sicht eine zwindgende Voraussetzung, damit wir beide unsere Erwartungen genau bestimmen können. Eine Abstimmung kann nur stattfinden, wenn alle Beteiligten wissen, worüber sie sprechen.



Torpedo64 schrieb:


> ...aber was, wenn der Mitfahrer nach ein paar Kilometer schon schlapp macht? Den Fall habe ich schon so oft erlebt...
> 
> Nach welchem Muster gehst du dann vor? Ihn nach Hause schicken? Alternative Route für die Rückfahrt geben?
> 
> Ich warte in der Regel, bis derjenige von selbst aufgibt und sich eine Alternative zurück zum Ausgangspunkt erfragt. Das hat bisher so am besten geklappt.


BTW vielleicht bist du einfach zu schnell, wenn du es sooo oft erlebst. 

Den Fall hatte ich in ähnlicher Art auch schon (auf halber Strecke Muskelkrämpfe) und da blieb mir leider nichts anderes übrig, als gute Besserung zu wünschen und bis Demnächst zu sagen. Dabei schaue ich natürlich, dass man den Kollegen noch bis zu einer Ecke begleitet, von wo aus er selbständig nach Hause fahren kann.


----------



## Torpedo64 (2. Juni 2009)

Nein, als Guide fahre ich eigentlich langsam, damit jeder mitkommt. Nur wenn ich alleine fahre, gebe ich so richtig Gas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (2. Juni 2009)

hiho

ich versuche morgen abend auch mal wieder am start zu sein. angepeilt ist 18 uhr, aufgrund der aktuellen wirtschaftslage könnte auch ne frühere startzeit realisierbar sein aber falls noch jemand mit will kann man sich ja um 18 uhr wieder an der hm treffen.


----------



## alter_ego (2. Juni 2009)

wäre auch am mittwoch am start. zeitlich bin ich felxibel.


----------



## sod (2. Juni 2009)

Ab 16:00 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## alter_ego (2. Juni 2009)

hätte heute jemand zeit und lust auf ne kleine tour???


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juni 2009)

Joahhh...

Ich könnte, wenn ich jetzt gleich hier aus dem Büro abdüse, so gegen 15:45 / 16:00 an der Hohemark sein. Wollte so gegen 19:00 / 19:30 wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Joahhh...
> 
> Ich könnte, wenn ich jetzt gleich hier aus dem Büro abdüse, so gegen 15:45 / 16:00 an der Hohemark sein. Wollte so gegen 19:00 / 19:30 wieder zu Hause sein.



Hmm...langsam verschiebt sich die Zeit für mich nach Hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (2. Juni 2009)

Katze Timba schrieb:


> ich finde es viel schlimmer, wenn jmd. halbherzig bei der Sache ist als wenn er ganz absagt! Ich kann es überhaupt nicht leiden, wenn Leute, die durchtrainierter sind als ich, sagen es mache ihnen nichts aus mit mir zu fahren (oder es in nonverbaler Form ausdrücken) und ich doch genau spüre, dass ich für sie eine Belastung (oder so ähnlich) bin.


Ich habe jetzt dieses Jahr oefter mal den Guide gespielt und dabei viel gelernt.

Das Wichtigste was ich gelernt habe ist, dass es extrem wichtig ist, dass sich beide Parteien (Guide und Mitfahrer) offen und fruehzeitig ueber Ihre Erwartungen austauschen. 

wenn ich als Guide zu schnell bin (ist mir als Anfaenger-Guide in diesem Fruehjahr oefter vorgekommen) muss mir das jemand sagen, damit ich das aendern kann.
wenn ein Mitfahrer einfach aus Konditionsgruenden nicht mitkommt, muss man das auch fruehzeitig ansprechen, damit die Person fruehzeitig abbrechen kann ohne sich voellig kaputtzufahren. Bei der Fahrtechnik ist das nicht so kritisch, da es zumindest im Taunus immer moeglich ist, haertere Trails auch zu umfahren.
Wenn das nicht klappt ist das Desaster vorprogrammiert. Aber mir ist wichtig zu sagen, dass es meist nicht nur am Guide oder nur am Mitfahrer liegt, sondern an beiden.


----------



## sipaq (2. Juni 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Hmmm, alles schön und gut...
> 
> Wenn im LMB vermerkt ist, dass eine 100km / 2000Hm Tour ansteht, dann muss ich eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass der Teilnehmer auch die Anforderungen erfüllt. Die Singeltrail-Skala ist zwar schön und gut, sagt aber nur was über die Technik, nicht Kondition aus, die ja auf einer großenTour noch viel wichtiger ist. Einen Trail nach unten schieben (wen es nicht jeder ist) geht ja noch...
> 
> ...aber was, wenn der Mitfahrer nach ein paar Kilometer schon schlapp macht? Den Fall habe ich schon so oft erlebt...


Meine Erfahrung ist, dass sich die meisten hinsichtlich Ihrer Fahrtechnik eher ueberschaetzen und hinsichtlich Ihrer Kondition eher unterschaetzen. Ein unerfahrener Guide (so wie ich) unterschaetzt eher beides, folglich sollte man das fruehzeitig einkalkulieren und die Anforderungen fruehzeitig und offen ansprechen, damit es keine Probleme gibt.



Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Nach welchem Muster gehst du dann vor? Ihn nach Hause schicken? Alternative Route für die Rückfahrt geben?
> 
> Ich warte in der Regel, bis derjenige von selbst aufgibt und sich eine Alternative zurück zum Ausgangspunkt erfragt. Das hat bisher so am besten geklappt.



Es kommt darauf an:

Wenn ich alleine mit dem Mitfahrer bin, klamueser ich eine einfachere und kuerzere Alternativroute aus.
Fahren noch andere Leute (ohne Probleme) mit, schick ich Ihn nach Hause.
Den schlechten Mitfahrer totzufahren und darauf zu warten, bis er es selbst merkt, finde ich hingegen ziemlich asozial (sorry, ist meine Meinung).


----------



## TRB (2. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte duch meine Aussage eigentlich keine so wirklich große Diskussion starten.

Mir kam es lediglich darauf an das sod darüber Bescheid weiß, das falls er mitkommt, eine etwas langsamere Tour wird. Und da ich weiß das der sod es gerne mal krachen lässt was die Anstiege angeht wollte ich Ihm vorher Bescheid geben was Sache ist, nicht das er sich im nachhinein langweilt. 

Ich persönlich habe mit dem Tempo weniger ein Problem da ich mich (noch) nicht in der Kategorie sipaq, sod, Everstyle oder Lupo sehe. 

Somit kann ich mit einem "Langsamerem" auch einw enig für mich trainieren und die Anstiege mit einem etwas größerem Gang fahren. 

Morgenabend kann ich leider nicht da ich wiederum mit dem Kollegen fahre. Der hat Blut geleckt und will nun des öfteren mal auf's Rad steigen.

Irgend welche anderen Termine die Woche schon geplant?
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Mal was ganz anderes. Seit meinem kleineren Missgeschick letzte Woche ist mir beim fahren gestern aufgefallen das ich eine kleinere Delle im Oberrohr habe. Fällt aber ehrlich gesagt nicht weiter auf nur bei genauerem hinsehen. Sollte ich deswegen mal meinen Schrauber aufsuchen nicht das sich hier was am Rahmen getan hat.


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juni 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> ...sollte das alles zu doof werden, werde ich für mich davor mal eine kleinere runde drehen, damit sich die sache für mich trainings technisch auch ein wenig lohnt.
> 
> ist im nachhinein alles ziemlich blöd gelaufen, hatte mir das alles auch ein wenig anders vorgestellt.



Ich glaube, das war das, was Katze nicht so gut gefallen hat. Aber ich sehe, die meisten hier machen sich immer ein paar Gedanken. Find ich gut

Und jetzt mal zum Thema, manchmal ist es auch einfach nur geil zügig auf den Feldi (über Fuxi) zu fahren und dann über BachT, Sandpl, Japaner zurück zu fahren! Yiiieeeehhhhhaaaa....


----------



## sod (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen die Herren.

Wenn heute Nachmittag jemand in den Taunus startet, wäre es toll wenn er sich hier bis 14:00 Uhr outen würde.
Ansonsten starte ich erst mal zu einer Solorunde und schaue um 18:00 an der HM vorbei.


----------



## Everstyle (3. Juni 2009)

M0in,

ich bin für heute nach der Runde von Gestern raus. Euch allen viel Spaß bei dem herrlich sonnigen Wetter!!!

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Lupo (3. Juni 2009)

also bei mir wirds jetzt 18 uhr bis ich am start bin....


----------



## alter_ego (3. Juni 2009)

..bin dann auch um 18:00 uhr an der HM.

bis späda


----------



## Everstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Servus,

kein Bericht vom Mittwoch?!? Nun, man muss ja auch nicht immer etwas erzählen, Hauptsache ist, dass die Räder rollen 

Ich wollte jedenfalls kurz von meinem Wochenende mit ein paar holländischen Freunden erzählen. Vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere an Remco aus Holland erinnern. Er ist dieses und letztes Jahr mit uns bei AWB gefahren. Bei der letzten Fahrt habe ich Remco dann einfach vorgeschlagen, weil er mal wieder vom Taunus so begeistert gewesen ist, er möge doch einfach sich bei mir melden, wenn er Zeit hat und dann gehen wir gemeinsam am Wochenende biken. Also, gesagt getan, hat er sich bei mir gemeldet und wir haben einen Termin ausgemacht. Gleichzeitig hat er noch ein paar alte Freunde von sich angefragt, ob sie nicht auch mitkommen wollen. So waren sie dann zu sechst. 

Naja, das Wochende war ja nicht wirklich der Knaller, was das Wetter anbetrifft. Hier mal ein kleines Vid vom Samstag kurz vor dem Start:





Aus meinen Plänen wurde bei dem Wetter nix, also bin ich mit denen auf den Altkönig gefahren. Oberhalb von 550m hat es auch aufgehört zu regnen. Doch später auf der Abfahrt kam der Regen wieder. Wir sind dann meinen Hometrail gefahren und kurz vor dem Schluss uns aufgeteilt, da ein Teil der Gruppe einfach durchnässt und gefroren gewesen ist (keine passende Regenkleidung und es war zwischendurch 6°). Die anderen drei und ich sind noch zurück an der Weissen Mauer (hier hat sich einer der Teilnehmer einen Kettenriss abgeholt) in Richtung Fuchstanz vorbei und dann weiterhin zum Feldberg gefahren. Von oben sind wir dann den Bachtrail nach unten gerollt (hier hat sich einer der Teilnehmer nen Platten geholt; war schon Action auf der Tour), um hier wieder dann in Richtung Sandplacken zu raddeln und später auf dem Japaner bis nach Unten durch zu fahren.

Am Sonntag war dann das Wetter schon wesentlich besser, weshalb wir dann doch noch sowas wie eine Tour machen konnten. So bin ich eine ziemlich bekannte Route gefahren in Richtung Königstein, Atzelberg, Eppstein und zurück (Details sparre ich mir hier). Am Ende noch einen feinen Trail genommen und so waren alle glücklich. 

Bemerkenswert war, als einige der Teilnehmer meinten als ich am Samstag mit meiner Regenkleidung ankam "...never saw this before...we don't use something like this in Holland..." und "never done this before", als wir in etwa am Stück 500Hm gemacht haben  

Alles in Allem hat es den Jungs sowie mir trotz des Wetters ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht; ich glaube sie kommen wieder. 

Everstyle


----------



## karsten13 (7. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> kein Bericht vom Mittwoch?!?



war nicht dabei, aber uns sind sod und 2 Eisbären u.a. auf dem Steinmännchentrail begegnet 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann sich der eine oder andere an Remco aus Holland erinnern.



sicher!



Everstyle schrieb:


> Am Sonntag war dann das Wetter schon wesentlich besser



nach dem Samstag kommt einem *alles* besser vor 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (7. Juni 2009)

jemand interesse sich morgenabend zwischen 6 und halb 7 an der hohemark für ne kleine feierabendrunde zu treffen?
wenn sich bis morgenabend nichts gravierendes ändert bin ich gewillt ne kleine tour zu machen


----------



## karsten13 (7. Juni 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> jemand interesse sich morgenabend zwischen 6 und halb 7 an der hohemark für ne kleine feierabendrunde zu treffen?
> wenn sich bis morgenabend nichts gravierendes ändert bin ich gewillt ne kleine tour zu machen



da mach ich wegen akuter Entzugserscheinungen  vielleicht mit. Möchte aber noch abwarten, ob's wirklich trocken bleibt ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sod (7. Juni 2009)

Tach die Herren.



Everstyle schrieb:


> kein Bericht vom Mittwoch?!?



Wir sind zeitgleich mit den Go-Crazy Gruppen gestartet.
Lupo hat uns zur Saalburg, auf den Feldberg, über das Rote Kreuz und den Romberg zurück geführt.
Dabei waren noch Alter-Ego und Sakir.
Für mich war wieder der ein oder andere schöne Weg dabei den ich noch nicht kannte.

Da ich aus Versehen mein neues Navispielzeug an der HM gestopt hatte, weiß ich nicht genau wie weit oder wie hoch wir waren.
Ich hatte vorher schon meine paarundsechzig km und 700+ hm.

Allerdings war ich klamottentechnisch nicht ganz auf das Wetter vorbereitet.
10 Grad und Wind sind nix für kurze Ärmel und Beine.
Und da es doch später wurde als ich gedacht hatte, war ich Sakir umso dankbarer, dass er kurzentschlossen mein Rad aufs Auto geklemmt und mich heimgefahren hat.
Ab jetzt hat jeder mit einem Eisbärentrikot bei mir was gut.

Leider werde ich nach diesem komplett Radfreien Wochenende kommt jetzt Spätschicht und Rufbereitschaft am Donnerstag.
Deshalb erst frühesten am Freitag die nächsten Hügel .

Gruß

sod


----------



## TRB (8. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> da mach ich wegen akuter Entzugserscheinungen  vielleicht mit. Möchte aber noch abwarten, ob's wirklich trocken bleibt ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


 
möchtest du falls es trocken bleibt ab ffm fahren? 
könnte bis zwanzig vor 6 startklar sein. geb mir bescheid, könnten uns irgend wo in ffm treffen und gemeinsam hochfahren. 
ansonsten nehme ich die bahn ab 17:36 oder 17:51 und wäre dann entweder 18:13 oder 18:28 an der hohemark.


----------



## sipaq (8. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> war nicht dabei, aber uns sind sod und 2 Eisbären u.a. auf dem Steinmännchentrail begegnet


Sorry, aber ich muss mal wieder fragen. Steinmännchentrail? Wo ist denn der?


----------



## karsten13 (8. Juni 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> möchtest du falls es trocken bleibt ab ffm fahren?
> könnte bis zwanzig vor 6 startklar sein. geb mir bescheid, könnten uns irgend wo in ffm treffen und gemeinsam hochfahren.
> ansonsten nehme ich die bahn ab 17:36 oder 17:51 und wäre dann entweder 18:13 oder 18:28 an der hohemark.



also mir wäre 18:30 Hohemark recht. Werde gegen 17:15 in Sachsenhausen starten und so wie in diesem Track zur HM fahren. Sag mir nen Punkt, wo Du dazustossen möchtest und ich sag Dir, wann Du da sein solltest ...



sipaq schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich muss mal wieder fragen. Steinmännchentrail? Wo ist denn der?



hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (8. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also mir wäre 18:30 Hohemark recht. Werde gegen 17:15 in Sachsenhausen starten und so wie in diesem Track zur HM fahren. Sag mir nen Punkt, wo Du dazustossen möchtest und ich sag Dir, wann Du da sein solltest ...


 
eiscafé christina zwanzig vor 6? früher als 20 vor 6 wird sehr sehr knapp...


----------



## karsten13 (8. Juni 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> eiscafé christina zwanzig vor 6? früher als 20 vor 6 wird sehr sehr knapp...



da geht der Track aber net lang 
Eh es Stress gibt, lass uns 18:30 HM treffen. Hoffe, das Wetter hält,

bis später, 

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (9. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts denn morgen Nachmittag/Abend mit 'ner gemeinsamen AWB-Runde aus? Und wer fährt am Donnerstag? Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Bock, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (9. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn morgen Nachmittag/Abend mit 'ner gemeinsamen AWB-Runde aus? Und wer fährt am Donnerstag? Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Bock, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.



Plane eigentlich am Nachmittag los zu fahren, muss es aber noch mit "Regierung" klären...


----------



## Sakir (9. Juni 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Und da es doch später wurde als ich gedacht hatte, war ich Sakir umso dankbarer, dass er kurzentschlossen mein Rad aufs Auto geklemmt und mich heimgefahren hat.
> Ab jetzt hat jeder mit einem Eisbärentrikot bei mir was gut.



ehrensache, ich lass niemanden ohne Licht ins dunkle fahren...
( das liegt nicht an dem Trikot )


die Tour hat mir gefallen... wie immer unter der Führung unseres Guiden 
"LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


Grüße


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na da haben wir aber noch etwas zu tun...Gruß E.





sipaq schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Freu mich schon auf Deine Trailbehandlung


Sollen wir vielleicht eine Runde für Sonntag planen? Wir könnten in FFm starten, in Richtung Hohemark/Sandplacken/Feldberg, um dann im großen Bogen nach Eppstein/Hofheim und wieder zurück nach FFm fahren. Achtung, die Tour wird voraussichtlich 75Km und mind. 1700Hm haben, sowie sich zügig auf technischen Wegen abwärts bewegen. Aber, ich muss meine Pläne erst zu Hause diskutieren, da meine/unsere Wochenendplanung noch nicht ganz feststeht. 

Everstyle

p. s. am Do muss ich arbeiten 

p. s. s. Startzeit: ziemlich früh, so gegen 9 Uhr an der Hohemark; Startpunkt: vermutlich meine Haustür, dann Lahmer Esel (für Sipaq)


----------



## sod (9. Juni 2009)

Das wäre genau das was ich mir für Sonntag vorgestellt hatte.
Das Wetter wird allen Vorhersagen nach gut bis super.
Und außerdem möchte ich ziemlich dringend mal den Staufen begutachten.
Einen lästigen Termin am Sonntag müsste ich noch abschütteln aber das wird schon.

Ich wär dabei.

Gruß

sod


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Juni 2009)

Ich würd vielleicht auch mitfahren aber auf halbem Weg aussteigen. Bin derzeit leicht angeschlagen und würde euer Tempo nicht über die gesamte Distanz mithalten. Wenn das für euch kein Problem ist..

bzw. wenn bis halber Distanz auch schon Trails dabei sind  ich will nicht nur bergauf fahren.


----------



## TRB (9. Juni 2009)

aua, war allerdings ne grandiose tour gesternabend. 
ein lob an den karsten für seine tolles guiding. 

wann stehen gemäßigtere touren als diese brachialaktionen vom everstyle an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (10. Juni 2009)

Also, am Mittwoch abend bin ich raus. Werde doch zu Hause bleiben und ein bisschen einkaufen gehen (wg. Feiertag und so); zudem habe ich zur Zeit Support. 

Dafür aber steht die Tour für Sonntag jedenfalls fest. Also, wer noch nichts vor hat und ihm meine Eckdaten zusagen, kann sich gerne melden. Allerdings könnte die Uhrzeit auch 09:30 (Hohemark) werden.

Siehe hier:





@sipaq: wie siehts aus?
@sod: sehr gut!
@faker: die Tour wird langsam spannend erst ab Feldi...
@trb: wenn ich schon "frei" kriege, dann muss ich es auch nutzen 
@karsten: das wäre doch was für dich oder (als Alternative zu Heidelberg)?

Gruß

E.style


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Juni 2009)

Ach ich muss eh absagen, mein Bike ist noch gar net fahrfertig für sone Tour. War mal wieder ein Schnellschuss


----------



## Google (10. Juni 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ach ich muss eh absagen, mein Bike ist noch gar net fahrfertig für sone Tour. War mal wieder ein Schnellschuss


Gut dass ich hier mal reingeschaut habe @faker, ich hab auf der heutigen Tour keine Lust auf Rumschrauberei oder Defekten mitten im Gelände. Ich möchte gerne um 20:00 zu Hause sein. Sprich: Wenn sich Dein Bike (noch) nicht in einem funktionstüchtigen Zustand befindet, bitte ich Dich nicht an der Tour teil zu nehmen. Ich nehm Dich gerne mit (auch wenn Dein Bike orangene Züge hat ) - das weißt Du - aber net so  

Grüße

Google


----------



## sod (10. Juni 2009)

Den lange angekündigten Odw-X hatte ich auch dank x-rossi ebenfalls im Auge.
Leider kann man mit einem Hintern ja nur in eine Richtung fahren.
Bleibt wieder einmal die Wahl der Qual.
Aber eine vergleichbare ODW Tour werde ich in der nächsten Zeit auch nachholen.



Everstyle schrieb:


> ... Allerdings könnte die Uhrzeit auch 09:30 (Hohemark) werden.



Für mich gilt: je später, je besser.

Allerdings wäre es mir lieber wenn wir uns in FFM treffen könnten, dann bräuchte ich nicht den ganzen Weg alleine da hoch gurken.
Auf dem Rückweg werde ich mich wahrscheinlich in Hofheim oder Höchst nach Süden absetzen.


----------



## x-rossi (10. Juni 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Aber eine vergleichbare ODW Tour werde ich in der nächsten Zeit auch nachholen.


da könnte in 4 wochen ja wieder was stattfinden.


----------



## sipaq (10. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Dafür aber steht die Tour für Sonntag jedenfalls fest. Also, wer noch nichts vor hat und ihm meine Eckdaten zusagen, kann sich gerne melden. Allerdings könnte die Uhrzeit auch 09:30 (Hohemark) werden.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> 
> ...


Bin dabei!
9 Uhr am Lahmen Esel?


----------



## sipaq (10. Juni 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre es mir lieber wenn wir uns in FFM treffen könnten, dann bräuchte ich nicht den ganzen Weg alleine da hoch gurken.


Wenn Du bis in den Frankfurter Norden (Eschersheim, Heddernheim, Niederursel) kommen kannst, können wir zur Hohemark gerne zusammen fahren.


----------



## sipaq (10. Juni 2009)

Also heute Abend hätte ich Bock auf eine AWB-Runde. Wer mit will, hier sind die


Daten


Wer schön, wenn ein paar Leute mitkommen würden.​


----------



## Torpedo64 (10. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> 9 Uhr am Lahmen Esel?


 
Wäre evtl. auch dabei (falls ab HM), wenn trocken ist und niemand was dagegen hat (und nicht zu langsam für euch bin ).


----------



## sod (10. Juni 2009)

Der Lahme Esel ist für mich zwar eher ein Zwischenstop kurz vor Ziel aber ich nehme mir mal vor da vorbei zu kommen.
Wenn jemand weiter im Süden startet - bitte melden.



Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Wäre evtl. auch dabei (falls ab HM), wenn trocken ist und niemand was dagegen hat (und nicht zu langsam für euch bin ).



Ich habe nix dagegen wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (10. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> da könnte in 4 wochen ja wieder was stattfinden.



Behalten wir das mal im Auge.
Ich, du, wir zusammen oder auch jemand ganz anderes könnte ja mal eine Strecke stricken.

Ich kenne mich allerdings nur zwischen Eberstadt und Bensheim aus.
Als Basis könnte man auch eine der Lautertalrunden auf gpsies nehmen und eine Hin- und Rückfahrt dazubasteln.

Oder das hier im osten beschneiden und auf ein an einem Tag fahrbares Maß einreduzieren.


----------



## x-rossi (10. Juni 2009)

ok, plan mal


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @karsten: das wäre doch was für dich oder (als Alternative zu Heidelberg)?



danke Everest, obwohl die Tour reizt und ich auch gerne nochmal mit Dir fahren würde: Solche Abfahrtszeiten sind für mich Folter! 
Sonntag ist jetzt eh anders verplant.



sod schrieb:


> Ich habe nix dagegen wenn es trocken ist.





Heut war's ne richtige Schlammschlacht im Taunus 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sod (11. Juni 2009)

Na falls du doch noch Zeit hast, geb dir nen Ruck.
Du weißt ja - Aufstehen um die Zeit geht zwar gar net aber sobald du 10m gefahren bist ist es einfach nur schön, den ganzen sonnigen Tag vor sich zu haben.


----------



## Everstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Antworten:

@sipaq: sehr schön!
@sod: wenn ich gegen 09:00 am Lahmen Esel sein soll, dann fahre ich gegen 08:35/08:40 bei mir los, d. h. Reuterweg/Ecke Grüneburgweg; wenn du willst, dann komm vorbei und wir fahren von hier aus gemeinsam weiter
@torpedo: wenn man deinem Nick glauben schenken darf, dann sollte ich mich eher fragen, ob ich mithalten kann?  im Ernst: meine letzte Tour hatte einen Schnitt von knapp 15,5Km/h und ich glaube nicht, dass ich dieses Mal schneller fahren will (vermutlich im Gegenteil, etwas langsamer), also keine Sorge; und sollte jmd. anders schneller sein, der muss dann leider auf mich warten...
@faker: na dann nächstes mal, wenn du aus deinem schrauber-workshop zurück bist 
@karsten: schade

Übrigens, ich sitze gerade in meinem Büro (leider). Kann aber dafür den ganzen Tag den Taunus beobachten und muss sagen, all die Biker tuen mir extrem leid, denn es schifft nahezu ununterbrochen im Taunus! So kommen alle paar Minuten neue Wolken vorbei und entladen sich über die gesamte Taunuskette. Ist jedenfalls faszinierend zu beobachten, dass das ganze Wasser im Taunus bleibt bzw. kaum noch was bis FFm-Nord kommt. Find ich gut, dann kann ich nämlich noch trocken nach Hause mit dem Rad fahren...

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. Remco hat einen Bericht auf seiner Seite verfasst. Wer Niederländisch beherrscht kann sich gerne ein paar Eindrucke einholen. Witztig ist aber auf alle Fälle das Video... http://www.activetogether.nl/Activetogether-Frankfurt


----------



## sipaq (12. Juni 2009)

Hat heute Abend jemand spontan Lust den Taunus unsicher zu machen?

Start ab Hohemark so gegen 17 Uhr oder 18 Uhr.

Wer Lust hat bitte PM an mich oder 'ne SMS. Die Nummer findet Ihr hier.


----------



## TRB (12. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat heute Abend jemand spontan Lust den Taunus unsicher zu machen?
> 
> Start ab Hohemark so gegen 17 Uhr oder 18 Uhr.
> 
> Wer Lust hat bitte PM an mich oder 'ne SMS. Die Nummer findet Ihr hier.


 
eventuell wenn meine fahrradklamotten bis dahin wieder trocken sind. ab wann planst du genau wo abzufahren?


----------



## sipaq (12. Juni 2009)

Ich würde ungefähr 45 Minuten vor dem geplanten Starttermin in Frankfurt losfahren. Wenn das um 17 Uhr wäre, wäre ich folglich so gegen 16.20 Uhr hier (unterhalb der Maybachbrücke in Eschersheim) und ca. gegen 16.30 Uhr hier am Lahmen Esel.

Passt das? Kannst Du da hinkommen?


----------



## TRB (12. Juni 2009)

hab eben noch was reinbekommen und muss das erst fertig werden. wenns blöd läuft dann wirds spät. entweder ich steh um halb 5 am lahmen esel oder du kannst losfahren. dann fahr ich für mich so gegen 6 halb 7 alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (12. Juni 2009)

17:13 hohemark?


----------



## sipaq (12. Juni 2009)

<Picard>Machen Sie es so!</Picard>


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> <Picard>Machen Sie es so!</Picard>



 Das schlimmste synchronisierte Zitat aller Zeiten!


----------



## sod (13. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @sod: wenn ich gegen 09:00 am Lahmen Esel sein soll, dann fahre ich gegen 08:35/08:40 bei mir los, d. h. Reuterweg/Ecke Grüneburgweg; wenn du willst, dann komm vorbei und wir fahren von hier aus gemeinsam weiter



So mache mer's.


----------



## sipaq (13. Juni 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> 17:13 hohemark?


Schön wars. Wir sind rund um Herzberg und Marmorstein unterwegs gewesen und haben dann am Ende noch den Japaner vom Sandplacken aus mitgenommen. Beendet wurde die Tour mit einem leckeren Eis im Eis Cafe Lido am Weißen Stein. 

Wetter war geil und die Trails sind schon weitgehend trocken. Ach ja, eine Meute Wildschweine haben wir auch noch aufgescheucht bei der Auffahrt zum Herzberg. 

Am Ende waren es knapp 59km und gut 1100hm von Frankfurt aus.


----------



## TRB (13. Juni 2009)

In der Tat! und mein Überschlag war ebenfalls 1a in der B-Note.

Rad ist übrigens schon gemacht. Neuer Schaltzug und nun stehen alle Gänge wieder zur Verfügung. Das wir allerdings am Umwerfer rumgeschraubtd er gar nicht gut . Dafür gabs nen kleinen Anschiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (14. Juni 2009)

So, verlasse jetzt pünktlich (fast) die Tür. Bis gleich.


----------



## sod (14. Juni 2009)

Erster!
Badewanne!
Hühnchen, Nudeln, weiß noch nicht, Couch!


----------



## sipaq (14. Juni 2009)

Zweiter!

Und schon raus aus der Dusche und bereits zu Abend gegessen. Jetzt bin ich aber auch platt. 76km mit 2060hm sind wirklich kein Pappenstiel. Danke nochmal an Everstyle (sod und ich haben Ihn am Judenkopf in "Eversteil" umgetauft) für die geile Tour. Hat viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Everstyle (14. Juni 2009)

Dritter!

Nachdem ich zu Hause angekommen bin war Duschen und dann  super lecker Essen angesagt (meine Frau  hat für mich schon alles vorbereitet gehabt). Im Anschluss daran sind wir in die Stadt gegangen, um noch ein Eis zu essen, dann Weltspiegel geschaut und jetzt werden wir auf der Couch chillen und dem Gewitter lauschen.

Die Runde war cool, auch wenn ich mich nicht so fit, wie bei letztem Mal gefühlt habe. Das war auch der Grund für mich, warum ich/wir nicht mehr den KaisertempelT und den Hohenstaufen mitgenommen haben. Stattdessen haben wir dann die Bahn von Hofheim bis FFm genommen. Irgendwie hat mich mein exzessives Sonnenbaden am Samstag ziemlich umgehauen. 

Die Abfahrten am Bahai-Tempel sollten noch weiter überarbeitet werden. Vielleicht kann die Auswertung von Sod Aufzeichnungen dabei helfen; würd mich über den Gps-Track freuen. 

Hier noch mein Höhenprofil





Gruß

E.


----------



## bone peeler (14. Juni 2009)

Mein lieber Scholli.... 

det is ja mal nicht schlecht.. und das bei dem Wetter....


----------



## sod (14. Juni 2009)

Das Eis am Ende war Gold wert.
Ich habe noch einen Rennradler zersägt.
Die letzten ~10 km gingen dann nicht mehr ganz so gut.
Es waren dann auch 119 km.

Ist hier vielleicht schon mal einem der 705er Benutzer aufgefallen, dass die Gesamt-hm Angage auf dem Gerät von der Angabe im Trainingscenter abweicht?
War hier immerhin ein Unterschied von 130 hm.


----------



## x-rossi (14. Juni 2009)

hat was mit der glättung im trainingscenter zu tun. oder so. die glättung müsste man irgendwo in den einstellungen verändern können.

wie funktioniert eigentlich deine folie?


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal gehört es liegt daran, dass einmal die Höhe GPS-gemessen angezeigt wird aber barometrisch ausgelesen wird.  Klingt auch plausibel. Was er bei mir anzeigt is nämlich auch immer 20% daneben..

Ich wollt grad fragen ob jemand morgen Lust hat, ich würd direkt ab Uni fahren, aber nee, ganzen Tach regen  Oder hat jemand tatsächlich Lust?  Dann würd ichs auf mich nehmen!


----------



## karsten13 (15. Juni 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört es liegt daran, dass einmal die Höhe GPS-gemessen angezeigt wird aber barometrisch ausgelesen wird.



die Höhenmessung ist beim GPS sehr ungenau. Deshalb wurde dem Gerät noch ein barometrischer Höhenmesser spendiert. Die Starthöhe wird wohl über GPS ermittelt (weshalb er öfters mal daneben liegt ...).



sod schrieb:


> Ist hier vielleicht schon mal einem der 705er Benutzer aufgefallen, dass die Gesamt-hm Angage auf dem Gerät von der Angabe im Trainingscenter abweicht?



... und hast Du mal die Höhendifferenzen der Wegpunkte aufaddiert? 
Das stimmt auch überhaupt nicht mit der Anzeige des Edge überein. Die wissen schon, warum sie die angezeigte Zahl nicht in der tcx-Datei abspeichern ...

Die Höhendifferenzen der Wegpunkte ergeben eine viel grössere Zahl, als der angezeigte Wert, da der Edge intern glättet (wie auch immer). 
Beim Einlesen der tcx-Datei in ein Programm glättet dieses wiederum auf seine Art die Höhenmeter (wenn man Glück hat, kann man das irgendwo im Programm einstellen).

[klugschei$ermodus]
Es gibt verschiedene Verfahren der Glättung. Man kann z.B. Höhendifferenzen unter x Metern ignorieren oder man wendet einen Hysterese-Algorithmus an (hab ich von Rinna gelernt), der einen Korridor nutzt.
[/klugschei$ermodus]

Fazit: *Die* Höhenmeter gibt es net ...
Meine Erfahrungen: Mit einem Hysterese-Korridor von 3m liegt man nah am angezeigten Wert des Edge und auch relativ nah am HAC4. 
Zweitbeste Möglichkeit: Höhendifferenzen unter 1m ignorieren.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (15. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ... (sod und ich haben Ihn am Judenkopf in "Eversteil" umgetauft)...



Ich muss leider leicht korrigieren, das war der Aufstieg zum Concordia-Tempel, allerdings der etwas unangenehmere. Ich glaube abwärst macht er viel mehr Spass 

Gruß 

E.

p. s. bin dann beim Gewitter voll eingepennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte eigentlich vermutet, dass die Differenz aus unterschiedlichen Glättungen der Strecke und war nur verwundert über die unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse der beiden Garmineigenen Berechnungsmethoden.
Dass der Kleine auch einen barometrischen Höhenmesser mitbringt war mir nicht bewusst.

Dann finde ich es allerdings noch merkwürdiger, dass die aktuelle Steigung nur angezeigt werden kann wenn die Aufzeichnung läuft, wo doch die aufgezeichneten Daten dazu garnicht genutzt werden.

@ x-rossi: Soweit so gut. Die Ablesbarkeit bei seitlich einfallendem Licht ist allerdings nicht ganz so prickelnd.
Das ist zugegebenermaßen schwierig aber vielleicht geht da noch was.


----------



## sipaq (15. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Die Runde war cool, auch wenn ich mich nicht so fit, wie bei letztem Mal gefühlt habe. Das war auch der Grund für mich, warum ich/wir nicht mehr den KaisertempelT und den Hohenstaufen mitgenommen haben. Stattdessen haben wir dann die Bahn von Hofheim bis FFm genommen. Irgendwie hat mich mein exzessives Sonnenbaden am Samstag ziemlich umgehauen.


Jetzt mach Dich mal nicht schlechter als Du bist. Ich hab doch auch massiv gemeckert, dass weitere 400-500hm bei mir einfach konditionsmäßig nicht mehr drin gewesen wären. Mir war halt nur wichtig, dass wir die 2000er Grenze geknackt haben. 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Hier noch mein Höhenprofil


Danke! Wird eingerahmt


----------



## sipaq (16. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts denn morgen mit einer AWB-Runde aus, liebe Freunde?

Ich hab den LMB-Eintrag bereits aktualisiert.

Der Wetterbericht sagt gutes Wetter voraus:
"Am Mittwoch freundlich und trocken mit reichlich Sonne und meist nur lockeren Wolken. 21 bis 26 Grad, auf den Bergen 18 bis 23 Grad. Meist schwacher Wind aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen."


----------



## TRB (16. Juni 2009)

wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin eventuell. ja, simon du hast ganz recht gehört. deinen husten und schnupfen ahbe ich jetzt nämlich


----------



## sipaq (16. Juni 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin eventuell. ja, simon du hast ganz recht gehört. deinen husten und schnupfen ahbe ich jetzt nämlich


Ups! Sorry!


----------



## alter_ego (16. Juni 2009)

bin morgen dabei


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juni 2009)

Servus,

ich bin aller Voraussicht bis nächste Woche raus, da ich heute das Bike zur Reparatur abgegeben habe. Die Gabel muss gewartet, sowie ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten überprüft werden. Hab dann heute mal spaßeshalber mein Rad wiegen lassen und komme auf ganze 12,05Kg  (alles Standardausrüstung).

Übrigens war ich gestern immer noch ziemlich platt vom Sonntag... (Ergänzung: vom Samstag und Sonntag...)

Gruß

E.


----------



## karsten13 (17. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn morgen mit einer AWB-Runde aus



wahrscheinlich begegnen wir uns wieder ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> ich bin aller Voraussicht bis nächste Woche raus, da ich heute das Bike zur Reparatur abgegeben habe. Die Gabel muss gewartet, sowie ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten überprüft werden.



laut Deinem Profil hier hast Du aber 2 Räder 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Hab dann heute mal spaßeshalber mein Rad wiegen lassen und komme auf ganze 12,05Kg  (alles Standardausrüstung).



hatte am Sonntag auch die Möglichkeit, das Spicy wiegt komplett mit Garmin genau 2 kg mehr als deins ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (17. Juni 2009)

Das Scale wurde seit dem Spark-Kauf nicht mehr gewartet und hat aktuell nicht ein Mal ein bisschen Profil auf den Bremsbelägen; von Reifen ganz abgesehen. Zudem ist der ganze Antrieb ziemlch verschlissen, da ich hier wirklich kaum die Hand anlege. Liegt aber auch daran, dass das Spark wesentlich mehr Spaß macht und ich mit dem Scale nur noch zur Arbeit und in die City fahre. Also, die Angabe ist ja nur noch reines Posing 

Übrigens, warum ich das Spark wiegen lassen habe, war die Tatsache, dass ich den Rahmen das erste Mal seit Monaten wieder geputzt habe. So konnte ich wenigstens sicher gehen, dass ich keinen Schlamm mitwiege
E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (17. Juni 2009)

bin heute leider doch nicht dabei. werde nur locker an der nidda-main rollen. habe am so. was größeres vor...


----------



## Lupo (17. Juni 2009)

alter_ego schrieb:


> werde nur locker an der nidda-main rollen.



wo rollste dann rum? weiss auch noch net ob ich bei denen temp. lust auf höhenluft hab...


----------



## alter_ego (17. Juni 2009)

werde von pornheim nach bad vilbel dann an der nidda richtung höchst und dann am mainufer zurück nach ffm fahren. sind so etwa 45km. hast lust mit zu rollen? können auch eine andere strecke fahren. sollte nur recht flach sein.


----------



## Lupo (17. Juni 2009)

sach mal ne uhrzeit. weiss halt nie wann ich feierabend hab.


----------



## sipaq (17. Juni 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> wo rollste dann rum? weiss auch noch net ob ich bei denen temp. lust auf höhenluft hab...


Ist doch angenehm warm, aktuell knapp 14 Grad oben auf dem Feldi, also perfekt für 'ne Tour heute Abend.


----------



## Lupo (17. Juni 2009)

versteh einer des wetter ich bleib jetzt im flachland....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (17. Juni 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> versteh einer des wetter ich bleib jetzt im flachland....


Schade!

Naja, ich werde mir das heute Abend nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## TRB (17. Juni 2009)

alter_ego schrieb:


> werde von pornheim nach bad vilbel dann an der nidda richtung höchst und dann am mainufer zurück nach ffm fahren. sind so etwa 45km. hast lust mit zu rollen? können auch eine andere strecke fahren. sollte nur recht flach sein.



bei der nächsten flachland-runde bitte ein wenig früher bescheid geben zw. bei der nächsten flachlandrunde grundsätzlich mal bescheid geben! wäre der optimale ausgleich nach ne harten taunusrunde mit den leute hier aus'm forum. ich deute pornheim mal als das bornheim und dann wäre das um die ecke von mir und dann wäre ich das nächste mal bei meiner erkältung dabei denn die höhenluft ist bei meiner aktuellen gesundheitlichen lage (noch) nichts....


----------



## Lupo (17. Juni 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> bei der nächsten flachland-runde bitte ein wenig früher bescheid geben zw. bei der nächsten flachlandrunde grundsätzlich mal bescheid geben! ....



sorry, hat sich heut vormittag spontan so ergeben. eigentlich kann ich nie genau voraussagen wann ich feierabend machen kann aber heut hats geklappt die flache runde hatte dann doch sagenhafte 330 hm


----------



## sod (18. Juni 2009)

Moin.



sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn morgen mit einer AWB-Runde aus, liebe Freunde?



Ich wusste gestern leider erst um kurz nach 17:00 Uhr, dass das bei mir mit dem Fahren was wird.
Deshalb habe ich mich auch vorher nicht gemeldet und dachte, ich könnte dich an der HM abfangen.
Aber dann ist es wieder vollkommen eskaliert.
Ich glaube jedoch, dass ich gestern den "Frankfurt Morgan Chase Duathlon" erfunden habe.

Gruß

sod


----------



## sipaq (19. Juni 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Ich wusste gestern leider erst um kurz nach 17:00 Uhr, dass das bei mir mit dem Fahren was wird.
> Deshalb habe ich mich auch vorher nicht gemeldet und dachte, ich könnte dich an der HM abfangen.


Mist. Ich bin am Mittwoch zwar gefahren, allerdings aufgrund der mangelnden Teilnahme-Meldungen etwa 45 Minuten später. Wenn Du Dich also in Zukunft spontan entscheidest, dann schick bitte kurz 'ne SMS durch oder ruf an, damit ich das rechtzeitig mitbekomme.


----------



## Everstyle (22. Juni 2009)

Moin,

falls jemand eine lustige Unterhaltung lesen will, der schaue doch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406256

@sipaq: gestern wohl mit Schön-Wetter-Fahrern unterwegs gewesen  ich weiss noch nicht wann mein Bike wieder da ist, aber ich hoffe doch noch diese Woche; ich melde mich dann wg. Tour


----------



## sipaq (22. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> falls jemand eine lustige Unterhaltung lesen will, der schaue doch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406256


Sehr geil 



Everstyle schrieb:


> @sipaq: gestern wohl mit Schön-Wetter-Fahrern unterwegs gewesen


Jo, alles Weicheier :kotz:


Everstyle schrieb:


> ich weiss noch nicht wann mein Bike wieder da ist, aber ich hoffe doch noch diese Woche; ich melde mich dann wg. Tour


Ok, gib Bescheid. Heute bis Mittwoch kann ich noch fahren. Donnerstag Abend hat ich schon was vor und am Freitag starte ich gen Süden für meinen Alpencross.


----------



## TRB (22. Juni 2009)

nachdem ich meine erkältung fast besiegt habe stehe ich für die ein oder andere awb-runde gerne zur verfügung. allerdings nur bei strahlend blauem himmel und mindestens 23 grad!


----------



## sod (22. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> falls jemand eine lustige Unterhaltung lesen will, der schaue doch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406256



Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass er nicht selber an der Bremse rumrepariert.
Bei der Vorgeschichte glaube ich nicht, dass das gut geht.


----------



## sod (23. Juni 2009)

So die Herren, mal zurück zu den ernsten Dingen des Lebens.
Da ich wegen meiner Spätschicht diese Woche wieder kaum Tageslicht sehe und für alle Touren vor 22:30 ausfalle, schaue ich schon mal verstärkt auf das Wochenende.
Die Quersumme aller möglichen Wetterberichte sagt mir bisher, dass es Samstag immer mal wieder ein bisschen Gewittern soll, Sonntag tendenziell etwas weniger.
Gibt es schon irgendwelche Pläne für's WE?
Wie sieht es z.B. mit dem Odenwald aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (23. Juni 2009)

Muss passen. 

Bisher siehts nicht danach aus, dass ich mein Bike noch in dieser Woche bekomme (Gabel noch nicht zurück) und am WE ist ein Besuch auf einer Hochzeit angesagt, d. h. ich bin raus.

E.style


----------



## sipaq (23. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Muss passen.
> 
> Bisher siehts nicht danach aus, dass ich mein Bike noch in dieser Woche bekomme (Gabel noch nicht zurück) und am WE ist ein Besuch auf einer Hochzeit angesagt, d. h. ich bin raus.


Hol doch einfach Dein Scale mal wieder raus. oder ist das nicht fahrbereit?


----------



## Everstyle (23. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Das Scale wurde seit dem Spark-Kauf nicht mehr gewartet und hat aktuell nicht ein Mal ein bisschen Profil auf den Bremsbelägen; von Reifen ganz abgesehen. Zudem ist der ganze Antrieb ziemlch verschlissen, da ich hier wirklich kaum die Hand anlege. Liegt aber auch daran, dass das Spark wesentlich mehr Spaß macht und ich mit dem Scale nur noch zur Arbeit und in die City fahre. Also, die Angabe ist ja nur noch reines Posing



Also für Trails völlig ungeeignet...


----------



## sipaq (23. Juni 2009)

Oh, hatte ich übersehen. Schade!


----------



## Physo (24. Juni 2009)

So dann melde ich mich hier nochmal hier zu Wort wollte mich mal erkunden wie so eine tour durch den Taunus abläuft würde mich über zahlreiche infos freuen.
Danke im Vorraus 

MfG Memo


----------



## TRB (24. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Muss passen.
> 
> Bisher siehts nicht danach aus, dass ich mein Bike noch in dieser Woche bekomme (Gabel noch nicht zurück) und am WE ist ein Besuch auf einer Hochzeit angesagt, d. h. ich bin raus.
> 
> E.style


 
weil ich das hier vom everstyle gerade so lese. weiß hier jemand zufällig alle wieviel kilometer ich meine fox f80 federgabel warten lassen muss. bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul jetzt so kurzfristig in der beschriebung nachzusehen...man möge mir verzeihen


----------



## Lupo (24. Juni 2009)

Physo schrieb:


> ...wollte mich mal erkunden wie so eine tour durch den Taunus abläuft...



moin,
wenn ich guide gehts möglichst gemütlich bergauf aber dafür lustig-trailig bergab. das tempo wird der gruppe die sich grad zusammenfindet angepasst und wems zu doll wird schiebt halt mal (bergab mein ich)
bissi kondition und fahrtechnik sollt aber schon vorhanden sein.
start ist meistens um 18 uhr und wenn alles klappt sind mir zum einbruch der dunkelheit wieder zurück

gruss,
wolfgang

@pascal: wie wars


----------



## Everstyle (24. Juni 2009)

Also echt, faules Pack hier  aber wir wollen ja nichs so sein. 

Die Bedienungsanleitung von Fox spricht von unterschiedlichen Wartungsarbeiten, wobei die Intervalle in Betriebsstunden gemessen werden (siehe bei fox direkt). In meinem Fall ist ein Komplettservice alle 200 Std. fällig. Allerdings würde ich hier noch nach Anwendungsgebiet und Wetterbedingungen unterscheiden (z. B. jemand der nur an der Nidda und nur bei Trockenheit fährt, hat mit Sicherheit nicht so viele Verunreinigungen in der Gabel, wie jemand der das ganze Jahr im Taunus durchfährt; so meine Meinung, bin aber kein Experte). Ich persönlich habe seit dem letzten Komplettservice knapp 300 Std. rum, weshalb ein Service mittlerweile notwendig geworden ist. Zudem ist die rechte Gummidichtung undicht geworden, d. h. auf der rechten Seite ist bei mir Öl herausgetreten, was defnitiv ein Zeichen für Service ist. Kosten? um die 125, hinzu kommen evtl. Kosten für Verschleißteile. 

Was du für Intervalle hast, das musst du schon selber nachschlagen...sind aber beim 2007er Modell der F80 auch 200 Std.

@physo

Als Startplatz machen wir fast immer den Parkplatz an der Hohemark aus. Das Profil der Tour wird im Vorfeld agekündigt, sprich Tempo, Länge, Höhenmeter sowie Schwierigkeitgrad (soweit es sich machen lässt). 

Wie Lupo sagte, etwas Fahrtechnik und Kondition solltest du schon mitbringen, sowie einen Helm, absolute Pflicht! Der Rest passt sich schon irgendwie an...

Gruß Everest


----------



## sipaq (24. Juni 2009)

Physo schrieb:


> So dann melde ich mich hier nochmal hier zu Wort wollte mich mal erkunden wie so eine tour durch den Taunus abläuft würde mich über zahlreiche infos freuen.


Hi MeMo!

Wir fahren eigentlich immer Mittwoch Abend zusammen so ab ca. 18 Uhr an der Hohemark in Oberursel los (bei Google Maps nach Alfred-Lechner-Straße 12 in Oberursel suchen, dann weißt Du wo das ist). Auch gemeinsame Wochenendtouren gibts immer wieder. 

Ankündigungen zu Touren gibts hier im Thread und teilweise auch als LMB-Eintrag. Am besten immer mal reinschauen. 

Die Touren sind vom Tempo her meist gemäßigt (hängt immer auch von der Gruppe ab) bergauf und zünftig, trailig den Taunus wieder runter. Du solltest in der Lage sein 700-1000hm innerhalb von 2-4 Stunden fahren zu können. Ansonsten gilt absolute Helmpflicht und ein gut gewartetes Rad wird auch erwartet. Schließlich wollen wir alle fahren und nicht flicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (24. Juni 2009)

Also ich fahr jetzt schon los in den Taunus. Falls aber um 18 Uhr auch noch der ein oder andere fahren will, erweitere ich meine Runde einfach.

Gebt mir aber bitte hier im Thread bescheid. Ich schau dann gegen 17 Uhr nochmal rein.


----------



## sipaq (24. Juni 2009)

Ok, scheint also keiner heute Zeit oder Lust zu haben...


----------



## sod (24. Juni 2009)

Lust hätte ich schon.
Ich glaube nur, dass mein Arbeitgeber ein Problem damit hätte, wenn ich meine Mittagspause auf 4-5 Stunden aufbohre.

Dafür hat aber die Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit für das Wochenende ein wenig abgenommen.
Es besteht also noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Everstyle (24. Juni 2009)

*heul*

Ich sitze im Büro und darf gerade das herrliche Wetter über dem Taunus aus meinem Fenster bestaunen...

Allen anderen viel Spaß!


----------



## TRB (24. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also echt, faules Pack hier  aber wir wollen ja nichs so sein.
> 
> Die Bedienungsanleitung von Fox spricht von unterschiedlichen Wartungsarbeiten, wobei die Intervalle in Betriebsstunden gemessen werden (siehe bei fox direkt). In meinem Fall ist ein Komplettservice alle 200 Std. fällig. Allerdings würde ich hier noch nach Anwendungsgebiet und Wetterbedingungen unterscheiden (z. B. jemand der nur an der Nidda und nur bei Trockenheit fährt, hat mit Sicherheit nicht so viele Verunreinigungen in der Gabel, wie jemand der das ganze Jahr im Taunus durchfährt; so meine Meinung, bin aber kein Experte). Ich persönlich habe seit dem letzten Komplettservice knapp 300 Std. rum, weshalb ein Service mittlerweile notwendig geworden ist. Zudem ist die rechte Gummidichtung undicht geworden, d. h. auf der rechten Seite ist bei mir Öl herausgetreten, was defnitiv ein Zeichen für Service ist. Kosten? um die 125, hinzu kommen evtl. Kosten für Verschleißteile.
> 
> Was du für Intervalle hast, das musst du schon selber nachschlagen...sind aber beim 2007er Modell der F80 auch 200 Std.



reine Fahrzeit oder ist da auch die Zeit die es bei mir im Flur steht miteinberechnet


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Juni 2009)

Natürlich auch die Standzeit bei dir im Flur. Deshalb muss die Gabel auch alle 8-14 Tage zum Service...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (24. Juni 2009)

So, zurück aus dem Taunus. War nett mal ein wenig früher zu fahren. Da ist dann deutlich weniger los 

Ich bin erstmal hoch zur Weißen Mauer, da dann runter und anschließend den Siegfried-Rumbler-Weg runter bis zum unteren Maßbornweg. Den dann hoch zum Fuchstanz, von da hoch auf den Altkönig, dann den Viktoriatrail runter und mit einem Abstecher über den Hünerberg zurück zur Hohemark. Und am Ende gings dann trailig runter nach Oberursel.

War 'ne schöne Tour. Am Ende waren es von Frankfurt aus gute 50km mit ca. 1050hm.


----------



## Physo (24. Juni 2009)

Ich danke euch für die Zahlreiche Info ich werde mich erstma hier im 
Westerwald fit radeln dann stosse ich zu euch.

Einige Fragen hätte ich da schon noch ich weiss es nervt einige vielleicht schon aber ich bräuchte
 ein gutes aber ein günstigen helm und günstige 
schuhe kann mir jemand da was empfehlen habe mir heute von uvex welche angeschaut mein lieber scholli gute preise.


LG Memo


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. Juni 2009)

Physo schrieb:


> Einige Fragen hätte ich da schon noch ich weiss es nervt einige vielleicht schon aber ich bräuchte
> ein gutes aber ein günstigen helm und günstige
> schuhe kann mir jemand da was empfehlen habe mir heute von uvex welche angeschaut mein lieber scholli gute preise.


 
Dann schau' am besten mal hier...


----------



## Everstyle (25. Juni 2009)

@TRB: *Betriebs*stunden; stehen = kein Betrieb, ausser du hockst dich immer wieder auf dein Bike in deinem Flur und lässt deine Gabel immer wieder ein- und aus- und ein- und aus- und ein- und ausfedern und schaust/hörst spannend der Bewegung/der Geräuche zu...

Übrigens, mehr zum Thema meiner Gabel: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406982

Ist natürlich bitter, aber, wem das Hobby hier zu teuer ist, der sollte mal Schachspielen in Erwägung ziehen (org. Zitat von Downhillkugel; einer meiner AX Partner letztes Jahr) 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## JanERDi (26. Juni 2009)

Na ihr!

Alles fit?
Melde mich hiermit nach über einem Jahr Abstinenz zurück 
Werde die nächsten Wochen versuchen mal wieder einige eigene Touren zu fahren um am Ende der Saison vielleicht ein paar Treffen durchhalten zu können, habe aber leider seit Ewigkeiten nichts mehr gemacht 

Liebe Grüße

Jan


----------



## sipaq (26. Juni 2009)

Jungs, melde mich ab. Fahre morgen nach Schwangau, wo am Sonntag morgen mein erster Alpencross losgeht. Werde natürlich ausführlich darüber berichten.

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass das Wetter hält.


----------



## Lupo (26. Juni 2009)

dann mal viel spass dabei



JanERDi schrieb:


> ...
> Melde mich hiermit nach über einem Jahr Abstinenz zurück ...



ach ja, so spontan wie er verschwindet tauchter auch wiedr auf


----------



## JanERDi (26. Juni 2009)

Ja, die jungen Leute, keinen Anstand...
Tut mir wirklich leid, ist alles ein wenig blöd gelaufen damals, ich  gelobe Besserung, aber zu aller erst muss ich erstmal Kondition bolzen


----------



## Everstyle (26. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Jungs, melde mich ab. Fahre morgen nach Schwangau, wo am Sonntag morgen mein erster Alpencross losgeht. Werde natürlich ausführlich darüber berichten.
> 
> Drückt mir die Daumen, dass das Wetter hält.



Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2009)

...habe ich verloren und zwar heute.  

meine nagelneue satteltasche (keine kaufempfehlung: (topeak small) hat das gerüttel auf diversen trails leider nicht überstanden und sich selbstständig geöffnet und tja - alles weg. nur ein einziger reifenheber (blau) ist mir geblieben. 

wo es am wahrscheinlichsten passiert ist: *rotes kreuz-trail* vom feldi runter oder *victoria-trail.*

weg ist: *kartuschen-pumpenkopf (metall, silber, grün)*
zwei kartuschen (noname, silber)
schwalbe xxlight schlauch
ein reifenheber blau

die pumpe liegt mir am herzen, den rest kann ich verschmerzen....

dem finder spendiere ich ein bier - oder auch zwei oder auch eine erbsensuppe wenn er kein bier mag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanERDi (27. Juni 2009)

Den Victoriatempeltrail d.h. vom jüdischen Friedhof über die Römertreppen am Tempel vorbei und dann Richtung EFC Kronberg/Waldschwimmbad kann ich morgen relativ früh einmal abfahren. Wo könnte ich im unwahrscheinlichen Fall des Findens die Sachen denn wieder überreichen?


----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2009)

für den fall des findens am besten einfach mail oder pm schicken - treffen kann man sich ja dann am fuchsi oder der hohemark oder so... oder ich komme wo auch immer vorbei... 

wäre echt super...


würde ja auch alles selbst nochmal abfahren morgen - geht aber leider nicht, weil ich in frammersbach starte.


----------



## JanERDi (27. Juni 2009)

Weißt du was?
Ich steig jetzt nochmal kurz auf den Bock, wohne direkt am Roten Hang, keine 5min vom Wald entfernt, ich probiere mal in ca. 30min Bericht zu erstatten, wenn ich bis dahin nicht an Lungenversagen im Wald verendet bin


----------



## JanERDi (27. Juni 2009)

Tut mir leid, auf dem ganzen Trail von der Abzweigung Römertreppen/jüdischer Friedhof bis runter zum Waldschwimmbad leider keinerlei Anzeichen einer auslaufenden Satteltasche 
Ich hoffe dass ein ehrlicher Finder schneller war oder du deine Ausrüstung irgendwo näher im Umkreis von dir zu Hause verloren hast.


----------



## karsten13 (27. Juni 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwelche Pläne für's WE?
> Wie sieht es z.B. mit dem Odenwald aus?



Wie sieht's morgen aus?

Wenn das Wetter O.K. ist, werde ich im Taunus sein, so 13:00 HM, wegen mir gerne auch was Längeres, nicht sooo schnell aber möglichst technisch ...

Könnte mir Trailerkundungen am Altkönig bzw. 3 Zacken vorstellen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sod (27. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre grundsätzlich dabei.
13:00 hört sich auch gut an.
Ich habe nur ein bisschen in den Abend reingefeiert und seit langem mal wieder etwas über den Durst getrunken.
Ich hole morgen erst mal mein Auto und horche dann mal ehrlich in mich ob das für "was Längers" reicht.

Das Wetter soll ja, quer über alle Berichte gelesen, ab Mittag eher bescheiden werden.
Die Vorhersage für heute klang allerdings auch dramatischer als es dann war.
Schauen wir morgen mal in dem Himmel und die Feldberg-Webcam.


----------



## karsten13 (28. Juni 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Ich wäre grundsätzlich dabei.
> 13:00 hört sich auch gut an.
> Ich habe nur ein bisschen in den Abend reingefeiert und seit langem mal wieder etwas über den Durst getrunken.







sod schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja, quer über alle Berichte gelesen, ab Mittag eher bescheiden werden.
> Die Vorhersage für heute klang allerdings auch dramatischer als es dann war.
> Schauen wir morgen mal in dem Himmel und die Feldberg-Webcam.



ich guck dann morgen auch mal auf's Regenradar und schreib hier, ob ich fahre ...

Prost,

Karsten.


----------



## sod (28. Juni 2009)

Also für mich schaut das Wetter gut aus.
Ich werde mich jetzt mit Kalorien versorgen.
Steht 13:00 Uhr?


----------



## karsten13 (28. Juni 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Also für mich schaut das Wetter gut aus.
> Ich werde mich jetzt mit Kalorien versorgen.
> Steht 13:00 Uhr?



ja, bin um 13:00 an der HM.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (28. Juni 2009)

so, genug regeneriert und genug piss wetter im süden gehabt. morgen gehts wieder nach ffm. jemand lust auf biken??? 

gruß pascal


----------



## karsten13 (28. Juni 2009)

alter_ego schrieb:


> und genug piss wetter im süden gehabt.



also hier war super Wetter 

Heute hab ich mit sod einige Trails abgefahren: Marmorstein, Hans-Stephan-Pfad, Klingenkopf, Weilquelle, 3 Zacken, den Trail am Glaskopf hab ich net gefunden, grad nachgesehen: Wir standen nur ein paar m davon entfernt  , Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Altkönig hinten runter  , Weisse Mauer, Bogenschießplatz. Und kurz vor der Hohemark hat's mich dann da, wo eigentlich gar nix schwierig war, noch fast richtig hingelegt ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sod (28. Juni 2009)

Freundlich war das Wetter schon, nass bin ich trotzdem wieder geworden.
Ich brauche wohl einen Lehrgang zum Umgang mit Trinkblasen.



karsten13 schrieb:


> Altkönig hinten runter


Auf der Seite fahr ich in 2 oder 3 Jahren nochmal lässig runter.

Gib mir doch noch mal einen Tip wo es am Glaskopf runter gegangen wäre.


----------



## karsten13 (28. Juni 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Auf der Seite fahr ich in 2 oder 3 Jahren nochmal lässig runter.







sod schrieb:


> Gib mir doch noch mal einen Tip wo es am Glaskopf runter gegangen wäre.



schon fast peinlich, siehe Anhang ...


----------



## Everstyle (29. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Heute hab ich mit sod einige Trails abgefahren: Marmorstein...


Das klingt echt geil! Bei Gelegenheit müssen wir mal die Tour nachfahren...Eine Frage am Rande, der Bogenschießplatz...ab wo startet ihr den? Am Schießplatz selbst, eine Etage höher (über den Felsen) oder noch weiter oben (soll laut Oli auch gehen, hab aber den Einstieg noch nie gefunden; wollte letztes da hochwandern, aber meine Teilnehmer waren schon nach dem ersten Part ziemlich fertig...)



sod schrieb:


> Freundlich war das Wetter schon, nass bin ich trotzdem wieder geworden.
> Ich brauche wohl einen Lehrgang zum Umgang mit Trinkblasen...


Lass mich mal raten..."Sollbruchstelle" an der Trinkblase getestet?


----------



## sod (29. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Lass mich mal raten..."Sollbruchstelle" an der Trinkblase getestet?



Nein, diesmal bin ich schon am Zumachen gescheitert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (29. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Eine Frage am Rande, der Bogenschießplatz...ab wo startet ihr den? Am Schießplatz selbst, eine Etage höher (über den Felsen)



normalerweise über den Felsen ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> oder noch weiter oben (soll laut Oli auch gehen, hab aber den Einstieg noch nie gefunden)



... und manchmal auch noch weiter oben auf 500 m Höhe. Ist da aber etwas geröllig und die Sprungschanze trau ich mich net ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (29. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... und manchmal auch noch weiter oben auf 500 m Höhe. Ist da aber etwas geröllig und die Sprungschanze trau ich mich net ...


Ha, dann habe ich den doch gefunden, zumindest den Einstieg. Denn da es noch ziemlich am Anfang des Frühlings gewesen ist, konnte ich nicht so gut den Weg wg. der vielen Blätter erkennen. Okey, jetzt weiss ich aber bescheid.


----------



## Everstyle (30. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Jungs, melde mich ab. Fahre morgen nach Schwangau, wo am Sonntag morgen mein erster Alpencross losgeht. Werde natürlich ausführlich darüber berichten.
> 
> Drückt mir die Daumen, dass das Wetter hält.



Hey du live-blogger, wo bleibt die Zwischenberichterstattung !?!? oder schläfst du abends an der Tastatur ein...


----------



## powderJO (30. Juni 2009)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, auf dem ganzen Trail von der Abzweigung Römertreppen/jüdischer Friedhof bis runter zum Waldschwimmbad leider keinerlei Anzeichen einer auslaufenden Satteltasche
> Ich hoffe dass ein ehrlicher Finder schneller war oder du deine Ausrüstung irgendwo näher im Umkreis von dir zu Hause verloren hast.



super aktion. habe es leider eben erst gesehen. schade, dass du auch nix gefunden hast - ich war gestern noch mal oben und bin den rotkreuz-trail noch mal runter - war aber auch nix. c'est la vie... bestelle ich mir halt wieder mal eine neue pumpe - ist ja nur die dritte für dieses jahr...

solltest du mich mal am fuchstanz oder feldi sehen (wie ich aussehe siehst du im blog, mein bike ist ein 7) quatsch mich mal an. geb dann sicher einen aus.


----------



## alter_ego (30. Juni 2009)

geht am mittwoch zusammen???


----------



## JanERDi (3. Juli 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> super aktion. habe es leider eben erst gesehen. schade, dass du auch nix gefunden hast - ich war gestern noch mal oben und bin den rotkreuz-trail noch mal runter - war aber auch nix. c'est la vie... bestelle ich mir halt wieder mal eine neue pumpe - ist ja nur die dritte für dieses jahr...
> 
> solltest du mich mal am fuchstanz oder feldi sehen (wie ich aussehe siehst du im blog, mein bike ist ein 7) quatsch mich mal an. geb dann sicher einen aus.



Nichts zu danken oder gar auszugeben, ich finde soetwas gehört sich einfach.
Wenn du allerdings einen Tipp hast wie ich meiner Hinterradbremse, Oro Formula K18, das Quietschen und Schleifen abgewöhnen kann, wäre ich äußerst dankbar. Das Quietschen hat mich ja schon genervt und neulich hab ich mich gefragt warum es bergauf eigentlich so kacke anstrengend ist. Am Zielort angekommen mal am Sattel hochgehoben und Hinterrad "gedreht", nach einer halben Umdrehung stand es, also kein Wunder


----------



## Everstyle (3. Juli 2009)

JanERDi schrieb:


> ...Wenn du allerdings einen Tipp hast wie ich meiner Hinterradbremse, Oro Formula K18, das Quietschen und Schleifen abgewöhnen kann, wäre ich äußerst dankbar. Das Quietschen hat mich ja schon genervt und neulich hab ich mich gefragt warum es bergauf eigentlich so kacke anstrengend ist. Am Zielort angekommen mal am Sattel hochgehoben und Hinterrad "gedreht", nach einer halben Umdrehung stand es, also kein Wunder



Hey, hat ein Kumpel von mir neulich auch gehabt, wir haben es dann als zusätzliche Trainingseinheit ausgelegt 

Für dein Problem kann ich dir als Lösung nur die SUFU hier anbieten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24

Da wird alle fünf Minuten ein Thread mit diesem oder ähnlichem Thema eröffnet. Und wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt und etwas recherchiert, dann finden sich auch sehr häufig die gesuchten Antworten. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## karsten13 (3. Juli 2009)

JanERDi schrieb:


> Wenn du allerdings einen Tipp hast wie ich meiner Hinterradbremse, Oro Formula K18, das Quietschen und Schleifen abgewöhnen kann, wäre ich äußerst dankbar. Das Quietschen hat mich ja schon genervt und neulich hab ich mich gefragt warum es bergauf eigentlich so kacke anstrengend ist. Am Zielort angekommen mal am Sattel hochgehoben und Hinterrad "gedreht", nach einer halben Umdrehung stand es, also kein Wunder



a) diese Bremse ist einfach zum 
b) das Quietschen kriegt man nicht systematisch weg und bei Nässe schon gar nicht
c) meine "klingelt" bei gewissen Geschwindigkeiten auch gerne

Zum Schleifen: Einfach die 2 Inbussschrauben lösen (nicht rausschrauben), an denen der Bremssattel fest ist. Dann Bremse zuziehen und bei gezogener Bremse die Schrauben wieder festziehen. Darauf achten, dass sich der Bremssattel beim Festziehen nicht bewegt.
Dies beliebig oft wiederholen, bis nix mehr schleift  .

Manchmal ist es auch günstiger, den Bremssattel per Augenmass auszurichten, d.h., Bremssattel bei gelösten Schrauben so verschieben, dass der Spalt der beiden Bremsbeläge zur Bremsscheibe gleich gross ist.

Vorsicht: Die Schrauben des Bremssattels in jedem Fall wieder festziehen!!!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## powderJO (4. Juli 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ....d.h., Bremssattel bei gelösten Schrauben so verschieben, dass der Spalt der beiden Bremsbeläge zur Bremsscheibe gleich gross ist.Vorsicht: Die Schrauben des Bremssattels in jedem Fall wieder festziehen!!!



hi @ janerdi - nochmals thx. gebe dir dennoch gerne einen aus - also quatsch mich ruhig an. 
zur bremse: mache das selbst auch so, wie von karsten13 vorgeschlagen  - vorher aber überprüfen, ob beide kolben gleichmäßig zurück- und ausfahren. manchmal fährt einer der kolben nicht ganz zurück, das ergebnis ist schleifen. dann zuerst mal die bremsbeläge raus und die kolben reinigen (ausblasen oder alkoholgetränktes ohrstäbchen gehen gut). jetzt kolben vorsichtig beide ganz reindrücken, ein paarmal bremse auf- und zumachen (achtung, schraubenzieher oder bremsscheibe dazwischen, sonst kleben die kolben aufeinander) und schauen ob sie jetzt gleichmäßig schließen. wenn das nicht hilft - bremssattel wie von karsten13 vorgeschlagen verschieben.


----------



## JanERDi (4. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Wollte gestern eine Tour machen und habe deswegen mal ein wenig an der Bremse rumgespielt, habs leider nur noch schlimmer gemacht und Luft ins System gebracht , ich eier momental also nur mit einer Bremse rum und zu allem übel klingelt die unnütze hintere dazu nun auch noch.... Ich bin dann zum Hibike gefahren, aber die haben leider trotz verdreifachtem Werkstattpersonal 180 ausstehende Aufträge und ich hätte länger warten müssen und da ich ungern vor so einem bisschen Technik kapituliere habe ich mir also ein Formula Entlüftungsset bestellt und probiere die Bremse dann mal nächste Woche irgendwie wieder zu richten. Wisst ihr ob in dem Kit bereits solche Bremsflüssigkeit enthalten ist? Habe vergessen zu fragen, mir wurde nur auf den Weg gegeben ich solle tierisch mit den Flossen aufpassen weil das Zeug wohl richtig schön ätzend ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (4. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hey du live-blogger, wo bleibt die Zwischenberichterstattung !?!? oder schläfst du abends an der Tastatur ein...


Es war schwer bzw. teilweise unmöglich dort wo wir abends eingekehrt sind eine Internetverbindung zu finden. Teilweise war ich aber auch einfach nur zu fertig. 

Bin auch gerade erst vor 'ner halben Stunde heimgekommen. Morgen werde ich dann mal beginnen meine Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen aufzuschreiben und Euch an diesen teilhaben zu lassen


----------



## sod (4. Juli 2009)

@sipaq: Willkommen zurück im Flachland.

Ich war heute mal im benachbarten Ausland und habe festgestellt, dass es im Odenwald auch nette Menschen auf Stollenreifen gibt.
Demnächst steht sicher mal eine Tour mit den Melibokusbikern an.

Außerdem habe ich dort 2 AWB Trikots ausgemacht.
Ich soll alle AWBler und besonders Lupo von blackbike und laufand grüßen.


----------



## sipaq (5. Juli 2009)

*1. Tag Frankfurt - Füssen/Schwangau...Vorgeschichte und Vorbereitung*

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr dieses Post (und die sieben darauf folgenden) von Google im Eisbären-Thread gelesen hatte, stand bei mir ziemlich schnell fest, dass in 2009 definitiv ein Alpencross auf dem Programm stehen würde. Nachdem mir dann auch noch Everstyle von seinem 2008er Alpencross vorgeschwärmt hat, war die Sache endgültig glasklar.

Gefahren wird der Transalp Füssen-Gardasee 2-Level von BikeAlpin in der mittelschweren bis schweren Variante. Laut Ausschreibung werden mich 457km mit 10170hm erwarten und der höchste Punkt der Tour wird auf ca. 1800m liegen. Das stimmt nicht ganz, aber dazu später mehr.

Ich habe mich für diese Tour aus mehreren Gründen entschieden:


da es mein erster Alpencross ist, bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ich wirklich alle Etappen durchfahren kann. Da ist es beruhigend, an jedem Morgen die Möglichkeit zu haben, die leichtere Etappe mit weniger Höhenmetern und Kilometern zu wählen (ich habe die Möglichkeit nicht genutzt). 
Es gibt keine Hüttenübernachtungen oder Übernachtungen in Gasthöfen. Ich bin da ein bisschen eigen. Wenn ich Urlaub mache, möchte ich schon einen gewissen Mindestkomfort haben. Und wenn ich mich tagsüber auf der Tour quäle, muss ich das nachts nicht auch noch tun, weil in einem 4er oder 6er Bettenlager einige Zeitgenossen den Regenwald absägen. Die Tour enthält laut Beschreibung nur Übernachtungen in 2, 3 oder 4-Sterne-Hotels. Bei uns gab es keine Übernachtungen in 2-Sterne-Hotels. 
Die Tour hat angeblich keine Schiebepassagen. Ich gestehe ehrlich, dass ich lieber fahre als schiebe. Und Schiebe-/Tragepassagen von 200-400hm schrecken mich schon ziemlich ab. Am Ende haben wir natürlich doch geschoben (das längste Stück ging über 150hm). Das ging dann auch, lässt mich aber auch die Daten der anderen BikeAlpin-Touren in Frage stellen. Bedeuten dort 400hm-Tragepassage in Wirklichkeit 550hm? 
Zu meiner Vorbereitung:


Ich bin den Winter über kaum gefahren (insgesamt nur 6x von November bis Februar). Ab März bis zum Start am 28.6. hab ich dann immerhin 1530km runtergerissen (1300km davon im Taunus und 230km während einer Vorbereitungswoche am Gardasee).
Mit all den Trainingskilometern fühle ich mich recht fit. Und dank Everest hab ich 14 Tage vor dem Beginn des Alpencross auch meine erste 2000hm+ Runde hinter mich gebracht, ohne vom Fahrrad zu fallen. 
Gepackt habe ich meine Sache nach der Packliste von BikeAlpin. An Klamotten hatte ich 2 Bikehosen, 1 lange winddichte Hose, 1 Regenjacke, Armlinge und Beinlinge, Neoprenüberzüge für die Bikeschuhe sowie 2 Langarm- und 2 Kurzarmtrikots dabei. Das meiste davon hätte ich mir sparen können, aber man will/muss ja für alles gewappnet sein. 
Das Wetter:


An den Tagen vor dem Alpencross nehme ich natürlich den Wetterbericht sehr intensiv unter die Lupe, insbesondere nachdem in den Nachrichten über Überschwemmungen in Österreich aufgrund von Dauerregen berichtet wird. Egal wo man schaut, es wird immer Regen angesagt und zwar für jede Etappe. 
Schlußendlich regnet es nur auf der Fahrt runter nach Füssen. 
An den restlichen Tagen werde ich kein einziges Mal meine Regenjacke aufgrund von Regen rausholen (allerdings einmal aufgrund des Fahrtwindes).
Dafür werden wir an 5 von 6 Tagen herrlichen Sonnenschein haben und spätestens ab Beginn des Vinschgaus Temperaturen von über 30°C. 
 Die Truppe:


Insgesamt sind wir 18 Leute im Alter von 27 bis 67 plus 2 Guides (Adi und Berny). Die meisten sind Ersttäter, aber auch ein paar Mehrfachtäter sind dabei. Unser Guide Berny wird mit uns seinen 96. Alpencross fahren 
Alles in allem ist es eine supernette Truppe, die gut zusammenhält und viel Spaß haben wird
Meistens sind in der schweren Gruppe deutlich weniger Leute (an 3 von 6 Tagen sind es nur 6 Leute plus Guide) unterwegs gewesen.
Materialtechnisch ist vom Enduro mit 160mm Federweg und 200er Scheibenbremsen bis zum Hardtail mit alter Elastomer-Federgabel und V-Brakes alles dabei. Über die Alpen werden alle kommen und außer 2 kleineren Stürzen und weniger als einem halben dutzend Reifenpannen wird alles sehr glimpflich abgehen. 
Die meisten Teilnehmer sind eher der Uphill-Kategorie zuzurechnen. Ich bin einer der wenigen, der auch an schwierigeren Trails seinen Spaß haben wird  Gott sei Dank ist unser Guide Berny auch sehr downhill-freundlich eingestellt, so dass eigentlich an jedem Tag ein paar spaßige Abschnitte dabei sein werden.
 
*Morgen gehts los!!​*
 Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Everstyle (5. Juli 2009)

...und jetzt Hand aufs Herz, du hast den Taunus vermisst, oder?

Ich bin jedenfalls letztes Jahr am Samstag zu Hause gewesen und für mich stand fest, dass ich am Sonntag durch den Taunus düsen werde. Und das tat ich auch. Das Höhentraining, die neuen Erfahrungen und Herausforderungen gaben mir einen neuen Schub auf den Trails hier. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich auf dem Hometrail meine Bestmarke gleich um zwei Minuten verbessert habe  so viel dazu... Egal, jedenfalls schön zu hören, dass nix passiert ist und es Spaß gemacht hat. 

In der Zwischenzeit...mein Bike immer noch nicht fertig; daüfür hat meine Frau ihr neues bekommen. Und so sind wir gleich heute im Taunus unterwegs gewesen. Ich habe dann doch mein altes Scale ausgepackt, Hinterreifen ausgetauscht und bisschen an den Bremsen gebastellt, so dass zumindest vorsichtig gefahren werden konnte. Nun, das wls ams comp ist schon schön...schön anzuschauen, schön zu fahren und schön passend zu meiner Frau. Hier mal ein Foto (wenn der Himmel mal richtig blau ist, dann kommen noch bessere): 




Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass ich diese Woche mein richtiges Bike bekomme, dann können wir wieder neue Wege erkunden. War übrigens schon seltsam, nachdem ich seit Nov. 2007 kein Hardtail mehr im Gelände gefahren habe, sich wieder daran gewöhnen zu müssen, nicht mehr im Sattel sitzen bleiben zu können. Am Ende haben wir dann an der Weissen Mauer knapp 1,5Kg Heidelbeeren gesammelt...hmm...leckere Heidelbeeremarmalade... Und mit dem Weg bis vor die Haustür waren es ca. 40Km und 500-600Hm. 

So, und jetzt erzähl mal weiter...


----------



## TRB (6. Juli 2009)

so ihr lieben, back from holiday legen mich gleich die ersten schutzimpfungen für den kommenden singapur/bali trip lahm. bis ende der woche sollte die erste impfarie allerdings verheilt sein. wie schauts da aus bei euch. irgend wer lust auf eine lockere taunustour gen ende der woche? bin allerdings gute 2 1/2 wochen im trainingsrückstand und eventuell nicht ganz so fit wie ich es mir vorstelle. also wenn hier jemand lust auf eine lockere runde hat der melde sich doch bitte.


----------



## sipaq (7. Juli 2009)

*1. Etappe Schwangau - Arzel im Pitztal*

Am Morgen geht es früh raus, denn ich gehöre zu den gemütlichen Frühstückern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das Frühstücksbuffet ist umfangreich, so dass ich mir den Magen schön vollschlagen kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Der fertig gepackte Rucksack liegt schon im Zimmer. Laut Wetterbericht ist Regen angesagt, weswegen ich noch die Neoprenüberzüge einpacke. Gott sei Dank werde ich Sie nicht brauchen. 

Nach dem Frühstück bringe ich die bereits gestern gepackte Reisetasche und meinen Zweitrucksack runter, wo bereits der Taxifahrer bereitsteht, der unser Gepäck zum nächsten Ziel bringen soll. Eigentlich sollten wir ja in Imst nächtigen, aber dort ist heute Abend die Jeantex Tour Transalp (Renner-Pendant zum Craft Bike Transalp) zu Gast, weswegen für uns keine Hotelzimmer mehr frei waren. 

Unser Guide Berny meint, dass das ca. 100hm mehr bedeutet. Er wird Recht behalten. Am Ende stehen statt 72km und 1390hm aus dem Katalog 78km und 1491hm auf dem Tacho. Schnell wird noch das obligatorische Gruppenfoto gemacht (das ich gerade nicht zur Hand habe) und schon legt die schwere Gruppe mit sechs Teilnehmern und einem Guide los.

Wir rollen erstmal locker rüber nach Hohenschwangau und erhaschen die ersten Blicke auf Schloss Neuschwanstein.








Wir nehmen die ersten 150hm hoch zum Schloss in Angriff und begegnen oben jeder Menge Japaner und Chinesen, die uns mit einem Blitzlichtgewitter empfangen  Anschließend geht es nochmal 50hm hoch zur Marienbrücke, wo wir schöne Fotos vom Schloss und dem Allgäu machen können.








Nun geht es zum ersten richtigen Anstieg und wir fahren gut 650hm hoch zur Jägerhütte. Hier läuft an den fiesen 20% Schotterrampen das erste Mal richtig der Schweiß. Wir lassen es aber alle recht ruhig angehen, schließlich haben uns unsere Guides mehrfach gewarnt, es am ersten Tag nicht gleich zu heftig anzugehen.

Oben an der Jägerhütte ist es ein wenig kühler, was viele dazu bewegt sich eine Windjacke anzuziehen und mir die Chance gibt unsere Gruppe abzulichten 




Günther, unser Gruppenoldie (57 Jahre). So fit will ich in dem Alter auch noch sein.




Guus, einer unser zwei topfitten "fliegenden Holländer"




Ronald, der zweite fliegende Holländer




Andreas, still aber schnell




Oli, immer zu einem Scherz aufgelegt




Berny, unser Guide (im Sommer Bike-Guide und Fahrtechniklehrer, im Winter Ski- und Snowboardlehrer)




Und natürlich ich


Nach ein paar ermahnenden Worten von Berny zur Vorsicht und ein paar kurzen Tipps zur Fahrtechnik gehts jetzt den ersten richtigen Trail runter, den Schützensteig. Das ist ein meist flowiger S2-Trail. Nicht zu steil, aber viel loser Schotter mit ein paar kniffligen Passagen und vor allem sehr feucht, weil an vielen Stellen ein Bach drüberläuft. Ich fahre als 2. hinter Ronald los, überhole nach wenigen Metern, weil er gleich am ersten technischen Stück absteigen muss und lege los. Nach kurzer Zeit ist niemand mehr hinter mir zu erkennen. Ich komme gut mit dem Trail zurecht. Die Trainingswoche am Gardasee und die Fahrten im Taunus haben sich offenbar ausgezahlt. Nur an einer Stelle steige ich kurz ab, da dort der besagte Bach in einer Spitzkehre direkt über einen großen Felsen läuft. Das ist mir potentiell zu glitschig. Ich will mich nicht gleich am 1. Tag auf die Fresse legen. Also kurz 2m geschoben und dann weitergesurft.

Unten (an der österreichischen Grenze) angekommen heißt es erstmal warten. Offenbar bin ich deutlich schneller als die anderen gewesen. Die beiden Holländer treffen nach 7 bzw. 8 Minuten ein. Es vergehen 15 Minuten bis alle da sind. Ziemlich lang für einen 300hm Trail. Nach kurzer Diskussion stellt sich heraus, dass die meisten mehr oder weniger häufig geschoben haben und ich so ziemlich der Einzige war, dem der Trail Spaß gemacht hat. Ich bin offensichtlich ein Fahrtechnikgott 

Jetzt geht es auf Asphalt weiter an den Plansee, den wir auf einer Forststraße umrunden. Dann fahren wir kurz zurück nach Deutschland, dann wieder rüber nach Österreich und dann über Griesen weiter nach Ehrwald, wo wir mittags einkehren.

Nach dieser Stärkung steht die zweite Erhebung des Tages an, der Fernpass. Dieser ist schnell erklommen. Wir schießen ein paar Fotos und ich nutze die Gelegenheit für ein Gruppenbild.








Nun geht es kurz auf einem Waldweg bergab. Wir überqueren die Fernpassstraße und sind kurz danach am Eingang zu einem weiteren netten Trail runter zur Burg Fernstein. Nach den Erfahrungen des Vormittags heize ich gleich vorneweg 

Der Trail ist deutlich einfacher und flowiger als der Schützensteig und hat bestenfalls S1-Niveau. Nichtsdestotrotz macht er viel Spaß. Leider ist er viel zu schnell vorbei an der Burg Fernstein.





Diesmal ist die Gruppe auch deutlich schneller beisammen und über Forst- und Radwege geht es jetzt ziemlich flott über Nassereith, Tarrenz und Imst nach Arzel im Pitztal. Dort kommen wir gute 40 Minuten vor der leichten Gruppe an. Offenbar sind wir doch ziemlich flott unterwegs gewesen. Die zusätzliche Zeit wird auf jeden Fall direkt mal in ein Weißbier investiert, dass ich anschließend in der Hotelsauna wieder ausschwitze. 

Der Alpencross hat gut begonnen. Hoffen wir, dass es so weiter geht. 


Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## sod (7. Juli 2009)

Großartig.
Ich plane gerade noch hin und her und um und wenn ich das so lese und sehe, bekomme ich doch noch Lust auf eine Tour im August.
Weiter so!


----------



## Everstyle (7. Juli 2009)

Na sag mal, fotografierst du eigentlich immer Leute beim piss...???

Ansonsten,





> Ich bin offensichtlich ein Fahrtechnikgott


 wer daran wohl eine "Mitschuld" hat...Bald können wir also die AWB-Runde auch als Fahrtechnik Fortbildung deklarieren... Aber genau das war ja auch meine Erfahrung, als ich in den Alpen war. Nämlich, ich habe alles, was ich für die Trails in den Alpen gebraucht habe, bereits im Taunus gelernt. Mit dieser Erkenntnis fiel mir jedenfalls leichter, als z. B. den anderen Teilnehmern, die Trails auf dem AX zu meistern.

Im Zusammenhang mit der Tour noch eine mit mir persönlich verbundene Anekdote.

Ich habe am Samstag eine SMS erhalten: "Geschafft. War ordentlich anstrengend diesmal. Knapp 300Km und 8Tsd. Hm - vorbehaltlich genauer Analyse. Sind jetzt in Cortina los..."

Also habe ich geantwortet: "Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch Simon! 8Tsd. klingt auch anstrengend. Egal, ist aber ein geiles Gefühl oder? Beste Grüße E."

Heute ruft mich mein Kollege von der Arbeit an, und fragt mich, ob er mir meine Helmhaube vorbeibringen kann, dich ihm vor drei Wochen für seinen Alpencross geliehen habe. Und als er dann bei mir ist, erzählt er mir, dass er eine SMS vor mir bekommen hat, die er nicht ganz verstehen kann, denn der Inhalt der SMS passt, er aber nicht Simon heisst?!?!?

Und da fiel bei mir der Groschen. Vorher aber zur Erläuterung: ich benutze zur Zeit mein dienstl. Handy, da mein privates seit der Regentour mit den Holländern defekt ist. Aus diesem Grund habe ich aber meine Kontakte nicht auf das Handy kopiert, sondern benutze sie direkt von der Sim-Card. Das führt aber dazu, dass z. B. die SMS nicht mehr meinen Kontakten zugeordnet, sondern einfach nur mit der entsprechenden Nummer angzeigt werden. Also, kamm die SMS von meinem Kollegen, ich dachte die wäre von Simon, weil er ja auch gefinished hat, und so habe ich auch "ihm" geantwortet.

Ich finds jedenfalls ziemlich witztig diese ganze Verwechslungsgeschichte... und mein Kollege noch mehr!


----------



## sipaq (7. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na sag mal, fotografierst du eigentlich immer Leute beim piss...???


Nö. Hab ich gar nicht gemerkt und erst gesehen, als ich mir die Fotos nach der Rückkehr angesehen habe. 


Everstyle schrieb:


> Ansonsten, wer daran wohl eine "Mitschuld" hat...Bald können wir also die AWB-Runde auch als Fahrtechnik Fortbildung deklarieren... Aber genau das war ja auch meine Erfahrung, als ich in den Alpen war. Nämlich, ich habe alles, was ich für die Trails in den Alpen gebraucht habe, bereits im Taunus gelernt. Mit dieser Erkenntnis fiel mir jedenfalls leichter, als z. B. den anderen Teilnehmern, die Trails auf dem AX zu meistern.


Exakt. Wer im Taunus Trails wie den Viktoriatrail, Reichenbachtrail, Marmorstein, Weilquellentrail, Weiße Mauer oder Kocherfelsen gut beherrscht, der ist meines Erachtens gut auf die Alpen vorbereitet.

Sicher gibt es da auch noch wesentlich heftigere Trails, die ich sicher nicht so locker flockig durchgefahren wäre, aber die sind bei den großen AlpenX-Anbietern wohl eher auf den Freeride-Touren oder den Touren mit 15000hm und mehr zu finden.

Was mir auch sehr geholfen hat, waren die vielen kleinen Tipps vom Guide. Durch Berny habe ich meine Kurventechnik in Spitzkehren und auch meine Abfahrtstechnik in sehr steilen, ruppigen Trails verbessert. Es hilft auf jeden Fall einen Guide dabei zuhaben, der auch was von Fahrtechnik versteht.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mit der Tour noch eine mit mir persönlich verbundene Anekdote.
> 
> Ich habe am Samstag eine SMS erhalten: "Geschafft. War ordentlich anstrengend diesmal. Knapp 300Km und 8Tsd. Hm - vorbehaltlich genauer Analyse. Sind jetzt in Cortina los..."
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (8. Juli 2009)

*2. Etappe Arzel im Pitztal - Nauders
*
Nach der Etappe gestern erlebe ich am Abend vor der zweiten Etappe erstmal eine böse Überraschung. Die Neueinstellung der Sattelneigung nach dem gestrigen Mittagessen hat deutliche negative Effekte gezeigt. Ich habe eine kleine wunde Stelle auf der rechten Ar***backe 

Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht auf den Guide hört und sich bereits vor dem 1. Tag gut mit Gesässcreme einschmiert. Naja, was soll ich machen. Ich denke mir "Was mich nicht tötet macht mich nur härter" und beschließe die Zähne zusammenzubeißen. Außerdem stelle ich natürlich die Sattelneigung wieder neu ein. 

Nach dem leckeren Frühstück im 4-Sterne-Hotel geht es dann auch direkt um 9 Uhr los bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit einer leicht vergrößerten Gruppe. Dirk (Foto verschollen) und Tobias möchten es sich auch gerne etwas härter geben und verstärken unsere 6er Gruppe. Heute soll es laut Ausschreibung über 92km und 1800hm gehen. Allerdings meint unser Guide, dass wir uns aufgrund unserer gestrigen Auffahrt nach Arzel schon 100hm gespart hätten. Am Ende wird er mit den Höhenmetern recht behalten (1708hm stehen am Ende auf meinem Tacho). Für die Länge der Tour gilt allerdings wohl der bekannte Guide-Grundsatz "kann stimmen, muss aber nicht"  Am Ende kommen "nur" 68km zusammen.





*Tobias

*
Über Forstwege geht es erstmal ein paar wenige hundert Höhenmeter hoch in Richtung Wenns im Pitztal. Kurz vor Wenns bietet sich die Gelegenheit für die ersten Panoramafotos.





Auf der rechten Talseite sehen wir leider auch ein paar dunkle Wolken, aber die verziehen sich Gott sei Dank in entgegengesetzter Richtung zu unserer Fahrt 






Hinter Wenns beginnen wir mit der ca. 700-800hm langen Asphalt-Auffahrt auf die Pillerhöhe, welche sich auf ca. 1600m Höhe befindet. Anfangs bleibt die Gruppe noch recht dicht zusammen, aber schon bald bietet sich ein Bild, dass sich an den kommenden Tagen wiederholen wird. Die beiden "fliegenden" Holländer ziehen mit dem Tempo deutlich an. Günther und Dirk beschließen hinterherzusetzen. Ich bleibe erstmal bei meinem Tempo, da ich noch nicht genau weiß, wie gut meine Beine heute wirklich sind. Nach ca. 200hm kurz hinter dem Ort Piller habe ich aber dann doch das gefühl, dass heute mehr geht und setze zur Aufholjagd an.

Nachdem ich zuerst eine andere AlpenX-Gruppe überholt habe, kassiere ich Dirk ein und schließe dann auch auf die beiden Holländer und Günther auf. Leider springt mir bei einer kurzen Zwischenabfahrt die Kette vom großen Kettenblatt und die 2-3 minütige Fummelei um die Kette wieder draufzubekommen führt dazu, dass ich mich wieder ganz hinten einreihen muss. Ich schaffe es zwar noch mich wieder bis auf Platz 4 vorzuarbeiten, aber am Ende fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt dann auch die Lust dem vorderen Trio nochmal hinterher zu spurten. Außerdem haben wir gerade mal 15-20km auf dem Tacho und ich möchte am Nachmittag nicht völlig ausgepowert sein.

Oben auf der Pillerhöhe ziehe ich mir erstmal einen Riegel rein und wir machen ein obligatorisches "Siegerfoto".





*Guus, Ronald, sipaq, Günther und Dirk auf der Pillerhöhe*


Die Aussicht auf das Inntal ist phänomenal und ich schieße gleich noch ein paar Panoramafotos.










Nun geht es nach einer kurzen Trinkpause kurz auf Asphalt und Forstwegen runter nach Faggen, wobei unser Guide Gott sei Dank einen netten kleinen Wurzeltrail in die Abfahrt mit einbaut. 

Unten angekommen heißt es dann Kilometer machen auf Asphalt-Nebenstraßen bis zum Mittagessen in Pfunds. Dort treffen wir nach absolviertem Mittagessen auch die andere Gruppe, die wir wieder (trotz deutlich heftigerem Anstieg) deutlich distanziert haben. In Pfunds gibts dann auch die erste "Schiebepassage" des Tages. In der Stadt ist irgendein lokaler Feiertag und es sind jede Menge Marktstände aufgebaut. Durch das Getümmel lassen sich unsere Bikes leider nur schieben 

Nun gehts über Asphalt rüber in die Schweiz nach Martina. Auf dem Weg dorthin erleben wir die ersten (und einzigen) Regentropfen dieser Tour. Während 10-15 Minuten kommen ein paar vereinzelte Tropfen hinunter, aber nicht genug, dass man ernsthaft zur Regenjacke greifen müsste.

Hinter Martina gehts dann erst auf einen asphaltierten Radweg und anschließend auf einem Forstweg von hinten hoch auf die Norberthöhe. Ein Anstieg von ca. 600-700hm erwartet uns. Am Anfang ist das Fahren dort noch recht angenehm, aber nach ca. 200hm kommt die Sonne wieder raus und brennt gnadenlos auf uns hernieder. Ich komme mit dem Trinken kaum hinterher. Nachdem ich am Anfang noch vorne gefahren bin (nur um dann bald von den beiden Holländern überholt zu werden) mache ich auf halber Strecke eine kleine Verschnaufpause um mir einen zweiten Riegel reinzuziehen. Während ich auf die zweite Hälfte unserer Gruppe warte, bleibt mir auch noch Zeit kurz ein paar Fotos zu machen.










Kurz vor der Norberthöhe treffen wir eine weitere Transalp-Gruppe eines anderen Anbieters, die wir erbarmungslos überholen  Nun geht es einen recht neuen Forstweg hinauf, der früher laut unserem Guide mal eine richtig schöne Singletrail-Auffahrt war  Das ist natürlich bitter.






Oben angekommen geht es erst über einen kurzen Singletrail und dann über einen 1a Wiesentrail 150hm hinunter nach Nauders und zum verdienten Bier/Radler.






In Nauders investiere ich noch 2,75 in eine Mirfulan Wund- und Heilsalbe, die meinem geschundenen Hinterteil in den folgenden Tagen wohltuende Linderung zugute kommen läßt. 


Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Torpedo64 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass Bernie bei Bike Alpin ist. Hatte ihn als Guide beim Philip Foltz (Atlantic Cycling) auf La Palma gehabt...


----------



## sipaq (8. Juli 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht, dass Bernie bei Bike Alpin ist. Hatte ihn als Guide beim Philip Foltz (Atlantic Cycling) auf La Palma gehabt...


Stimmt, hat er erzählt. Da ist er dann wohl eher in den kälteren Monaten


----------



## Everstyle (8. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr euch eigentlich auch mal angestrengt???


----------



## sipaq (9. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch eigentlich auch mal angestrengt???


Es sieht nicht so aus, aber ja. Der Schweiß floss insbesondere auf der Schlussauffahrt auf die Norberthöhe in Strömen.

Außerdem kommen die Berichte von der Königsetappe (4. Etappe) und der (unfreiwilligen) Kaiseretappe (5. Etappe) ja noch.


----------



## TRB (9. Juli 2009)

wer fährt denn jetzt wann am wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (9. Juli 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> wer fährt denn jetzt wann am wochenende?


Siehe PN. Samstag entweder Taunus oder Odenwald. Am Sonntag fahr ich die geführte Tour von Arachne ab Hofheim (siehe Thread im Forum) mit.


----------



## sipaq (10. Juli 2009)

Also ich kündige dann mal für morgen folgende Tour an:


 Startpunkt: Oberursel-Hohemark
 Startzeit: 11 Uhr
 Ziel: Winterstein
 Route: über Saalburg, Lochmühle, Kapersburg und zurück, zumindest wenn ich den Weg finde  am Ende dann nochmal hoch zum Sandplacken oder zum Feldi und von dort genüssliches Trailsurfen runter zur Hohemark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Strecke: ca. 50-60km mit ca. 1300-1400hm
 Sonst noch wichtig: Mitfahrt auf eigene Gefahr, Helmpflicht
 Zusage: entweder hier im Fred, per PN bis heute Abend 21 Uhr oder per SMS an *Null Eins Sieben Vier - Drei Eins Eins Vier Eins Sieben Vier*


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Juli 2009)

Bin dabei. Bis morgen!


----------



## HelixBonus (10. Juli 2009)

Schließe mich auch an!

@Faker 
Abfahrt Hauptwache 10:19 Uhr.

Bis morsche!


----------



## karsten13 (10. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Startzeit: 11 Uhr



 für solche Zeiten bin ich viel zu alt 
Werd's versuchen, wenn ich nicht da bin --> nicht warten.

Evtl. ist noch ein Freund von mir am Start.



sipaq schrieb:


> Ziel: Winterstein
> Route: über Saalburg, Lochmühle, Kapersburg und zurück, zumindest wenn ich den Weg finde  am Ende dann nochmal hoch zum Sandplacken oder zum Feldi und von dort genüssliches Trailsurfen runter zur Hohemark



am Winterstein war ich ewig nicht mehr, deshalb sind da meine Trailkenntnisse auch nicht so besonders. Den Limes-Trail sollte ich aber finden ...

Den Rückweg könnte man vom BW-Depot aus über Wehrheim - Obernhain fahren. Dann muss man nicht denselben Weg zurück und landet direkt am Sandplacken.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Übrigens, falls einen noch interessiert, die Gabel Story geht nun wieder weiter bzw. schließt sich jetzt ab: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6116085&postcount=44

Wegen Morgen. 

Ich muss noch zwei/drei Kleinigkeiten am Bike erledigen. Dazu brauch ich aber noch paar Schlüssel, die ich selber nicht habe. Das bedeutet, ich werde morgen früh schauen, dass ich das irgendwie organisiere, dann kann ich die Sachen am Bike machen, und wenn meine Frau mir frei gibt, dann wäre ich auch um 11 Uhr dabei. Ansonsten viel Spaß!!!

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. "Abkürzungen" am WinterStein, kein Problem.


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Dazu brauch ich aber noch paar Schlüssel, die ich selber nicht habe.



was sind das für Schlüssel? Könnte sie - falls ich die habe - auch zur HM mitbringen. Aber jetzt geh ich erstmal ins Bett ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (11. Juli 2009)

ich bin raus, muss noch was erledigen und gehe dann gegen nachmittag (13 Uhr) fahren. vielleicht trifft man sich ja und kann sich bei noch vorhandener ausdauer dem tross anschließen.

viel spaß!


----------



## Joey-Lucky (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin aus dem Kölner Raum und ab dem 13.7 etwa einen Monat auf Montage in Frankfurt. 
Untergebracht sind wir in Offenbach und das nur in der Woche, Freitag´s gehts wieder zurück . Meine Frage nun; gibt es hier im Raum Frankfurt jemanden mit dem ich zwischen Di. - Do. Biken könnte ? Uhrzeit ist noch ungewiss da sich die erste Woche alles einspielen muss, schätze aber mal das es ab 19-20:00 werden wird. 
Telefonisch wäre ich unter 0160-93 95 90 26 ( Firmenhandy ) erreichbar da ich bei der Unterkunft keinen Internetzugang habe. 

Joey


----------



## Lupo (11. Juli 2009)

hi joey,

19-20 uhr wird fürs awb im taunus bissl spät, normal starten wir um 18 uhr.

ich fahr aber auch ab offenbach die eine oder andere runde. kannst gern mal mitkommen

gruss,
wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (11. Juli 2009)

So, zurück von einer schönen Tour zu sechst. Faker, Ghost, Karsten, Everstyle und ich, sowie Susanne, die hier heimlich im Thread mitgelesen hat 

Gefahren sind wir Hohemark-Saalburg-Kapersburg-Winterstein-Gaulskopf-Limestrail-Gaulskopf-Wehrheim-Sandplacken-Japaner. Insgesamt ab Hohemark ca. 1300hm mit knapp 60km. War echt super, gibt ein paar schöne Trails am Winterstein und am Gaulskopf. Fotos stell ich nachher noch in mein Album.


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. Juli 2009)

Aber hallo, schöne Tour  Danke für die schönen Trailabfahrten  und fürs führen überhaupt!
Tja diesmal mein Kameramonster offensichtlich nicht mitgeschleppt also muss ich auf eure Fotos warten.


----------



## sod (11. Juli 2009)

Ich habe es auch aus dem Odenwald zurück geschafft.
Wir waren zu viert, 96, 2082.
Nette Leute, schönes Wetter, wenn auch ab und zu ein wenig frostig für Mitte Juli und Schöne Trails.

Technisch interessant, wenn auch nicht außergewöhnlich schwierig.
Aber so viele Spitzkehren gibt es im Taunus nicht und schon garnicht am Stück.
Teilweise auch mit einzelnen Stufen, Steinen oder Rinnen im Scheitelpunkt.

Und endlich mal wieder ein freier Blick von einem Hügel über die Landschaft und umliegende Täler.
Die Penne Diavola waren auch brauchbar.

Außerdem habe ich eine neue Fahrrad Kategorie erfunden: Das Hardfront.
Hinten gefedert, vorne mit defekter Federgabel.
Das macht auf schnellen Abfahrten richtig Spaß wenn ein paar Wurzeln hintereinander kommen!

Morgen müsste ich deshalb auf mein Hardtail umsteigen.
Das hab ich allerdings verliehen, der derzeitigen Fahrer ist heute in Karlsruhe und ich krig ihn grad nicht ans Telefon.
Ich hoffe das wird noch was.


----------



## sipaq (11. Juli 2009)

Fotos sind jetzt eingestellt. Hier ist der Link. Karsten, Faker, könntet Ihr vielleicht mal das Höhenprofil und die .gpx Datei posten?


----------



## sipaq (11. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch aus dem Odenwald zurück geschafft.
> Wir waren zu viert, 96, 2082.
> Nette Leute, schönes Wetter, wenn auch ab und zu ein wenig frostig für Mitte Juli und Schöne Trails.
> 
> ...


Klingt gut. Beim nächsten Mal, wenn die Tour nicht "mitten in der Nacht" startet, komme ich auch mit


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Fotos sind jetzt eingestellt. Hier ist der Link. Karsten, Faker, könntet Ihr vielleicht mal das Höhenprofil und die .gpx Datei posten?



immer mit der Ruhe ... 

Hier erstmal ein Beweisfoto vom Winterstein - jedenfalls war der faker heute da 







Und hier die Links:

Bilder incl. Höhenprofil

Track

Ansonsten fand ich die Tour auch sehr schön, nur meine Kette hat sich ziemlich beschwert 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Fand die Tour auch gut, allerdings als Wiedereinstieg nach einem Monat war sie mit 73Km und 1350Hm am Ende doch etwas zu viel für mich. Ich merke eben, dass ich geschafft bin. Aber alles halb so wild, werde morgen auch starten können. Dafür werde ich heute wie ein Baby schlafen...

An dieser Stelle noch zwei/drei Worte zur Heidelbeerensammeltour von morgen. Wir werden super, super easy beginnen, d. h. Tempo sehr deutlich unter dem von Heute. Dann aber ziemlich zügig/technisch werden, vermutlich auch teilweise schneller als Heute. Im Anschluß daran wird es aber wieder sehr gemütlich werden, d. h. mit Pause am Fuxi, Tilmmansrundweg zum Sandplacken und zum Schluß vorsichtig beim Herzberg nach unten (denke ich mir jetzt so). Start ist um 11 Uhr an der Hohemark. 

BTW, die Wehrheimer sind schon ein seltsames Volk 




Gruß

E.


----------



## sod (11. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Beim nächsten Mal, wenn die Tour nicht "mitten in der Nacht" startet, komme ich auch mit


Bei gleicher Länge müsste man dann aber das Tempo ein wenig anziehen.
Sonst ist man erst mitten in der Nacht zurück.
Aber die etwas ruhigere Gangart mit echter Mittagspause war auf jeden Fall sehr angenehm.

Zumindest einzelne Teile der Strecke würde ich aber sicher irgendwann nochmal fahren.



karsten13 schrieb:


> Ansonsten fand ich die Tour auch sehr schön, nur meine Kette hat sich ziemlich beschwert


Warst du nicht grad erst beim TÜV?


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Warst du nicht grad erst beim TÜV?



ich net, aber mein Spicy 
Der TÜV hilft aber net gegen singende Ketten. Die war aufgrund der Witterung (2x Regen und teilw. Schlammschlacht) sowas von blank ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> BTW, die Wehrheimer sind schon ein seltsames Volk



ich glaub Oli hat sich schon angesteckt


----------



## Everstyle (11. Juli 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Der TÜV hilft aber net gegen singende Ketten. ...


Na solange sie nicht "Thriller" oder "Billie Jean" singen...trullert ja zur Zeit nahezu überall... vom REWE, Zahnarztpraxis, über Hauptwache bis zum jeden TV-Sender, der irgendwie Zuschauer braucht...


----------



## sipaq (11. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Fand die Tour auch gut, allerdings als Wiedereinstieg nach einem Monat war sie mit 73Km und 1350Hm am Ende doch etwas zu viel für mich.


 Das Post rahme ich mir ein. Das ich Dich mal kaputtfahre, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

War aber auch ein recht heftiges Tempo heute. Als ich kurz hinter Oberursel mal auf den Tacho geschaut habe, hab ich 'nen richtigen Schreck bekommen: 17km/h. Soviel zum Thema "fahren wir mal piano" 

Deshalb von mir auch noch mal drei  an Susanne, die ja immerhin auch noch vom äußersten Süden Frankfurts hoch zur Hohemark geradelt ist. Das Prädikat "Anfängerin" darfst Du fortan jemand anderem umhängen!!!


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> War aber auch ein recht heftiges Tempo heute. Als ich kurz hinter Oberursel mal auf den Tacho geschaut habe, hab ich 'nen richtigen Schreck bekommen: 17km/h.



meinst Du bergauf oder bergab?


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Juli 2009)

Super Fotos, Jungs 

Der reale Schnitt liegt übrigens so bei ~13 km/h  also mit Standzeiten, außer der Pause beim Winterstein und im Supermarkt. 

Karsten, was hastnzu meckern? 

@Everest: Schon den Wetterbericht gesehen?


----------



## karsten13 (12. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Karsten, was hastnzu meckern?



wie? was? wo hab ich gemeckert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (12. Juli 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> meinst Du bergauf oder bergab?


Wie gesagt, das war der Schnitt in einer Momentaufnahme zwischen Oberursel und Niederursel für die Strecke von mir zu Hause bis zur Haltestelle am Weißen Stein, dann die Tour von Hohemark zu Hohemark und zurück nach Frankfurt.

Das sagt mir dann, dass der reine Fahrtschnitt der Tour ab Hohemark so im oberen 15er oder niedrigen 16er Bereich gelegen hat. Ich find das für knapp 60km mit ca. 1300hm ziemlich flott.


----------



## Everstyle (12. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Everest: Schon den Wetterbericht gesehen?



Heute morgen erst...sieht nicht gut aus...wir werden trotzdem starten und Regensachen mitnehmen.

E.


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Juli 2009)

Everest, du hast mich heute glücklich gemacht  Ich grinse immer noch!

Videos liefer ich später nach, muss noch in Garten Bike abspritzen, Unkraut zupfen, usw...


----------



## HelixBonus (12. Juli 2009)

Yap, kann mich anschließen!

Tolle Tour, genau nach meinen Vorstellungen! 

Bis bald!


----------



## Everstyle (12. Juli 2009)

Yo, hat mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht, hätte mir aber den Sturz von Magda noch gerne gespart gehabt; jetzt liegt sie auf der Couch mit einem schmerzenden Knie und ist es am kühlen. Ich hoffe, es geht schnell vorbei. Übrigens, ich habe am Ende für Magda 38Km/700Hm und für mich 47Km/1100Hm gezählt, sowie knapp ein Kilo Heidelbeeren gewogen  Mission erfüllt. 

Gruß und bis bald!

Everstyle


----------



## HelixBonus (12. Juli 2009)

Bitte gute Besserung ausrichten!


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Juli 2009)

Von mir auch gute Besserung! Aber sie hat sich ja tapfer geschlagen und hat sich nich Lumpen lassen. Das breite Grinsen auf ihrem Gesicht nach so manchem Trail spricht Bände


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2009)

Das Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus. 

Hätte jemand ganz spontan Lust so gegen 19 Uhr ab Hohemark 'ne kleine Taunus-Tour zu machen? Falls ja, dann bitte kurze SMS an mich, damit ich um 19 Uhr auch pünktlich da bin. Nummer: Null Eins Sieben Vier - Drei Eins Eins Vier Eins Sieben Vier


----------



## TRB (13. Juli 2009)

freunde, gut das ich samstag nicht mit war, ich war heute nach 17,6 kilometer und knapp 900 hm so dermaßen platt, ich glaube ich hätte euch nur ärger beschert.

simons bmw habe ich bei der abfahrt unten noch stehen sehen 

nun gut, morgenabend das gleiche programm sodas ich schnell wieder auf dem konditionsstand von vor gut 2 1/2 wochen bin...was momentan geht ist nämlich mehr als nur ungenügend.


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2009)

Da hast Du es Dir aber auch dreckig gegeben. Das sind durchschnittlich 10% Steigung im Uphill-Part. Ich bin eben nur 16km mit 573hm gefahren. Hohemark-Altkönig und wieder runter und am Ende noch den Hünerberg mitgenommen.

Auf dem Altkönig bietet sich durch die Trailsperrungen ein Bild des Grauens. Es ist echt nicht zu fassen 

Ich bin richtig wütend und könnte mich aufregen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Forstamt Königstein nicht ganz bei Trost  Es ist zum kotzen!:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (14. Juli 2009)

Hey TRB, mach mal lieber langsamer. Ich habe mir nämlich am WE auch etwas zu viel zugemutet und war dann gestern auch noch platt. Sehr seltsames Körpergefühl, werde nächstes WE sicherlich auch etwas langsamer tun.

Gruß

E.

p. s. Magdas Knie geht es wieder besser


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2009)

Gut zu hören 
Ich war gestern allerdings auch den ganzen Tag ein wenig schlaff, hat scheinbar doch ein wenig an der Reserver gezehrt  Aber ich bereue nichts


----------



## Everstyle (14. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> ...Außerdem habe ich eine neue Fahrrad Kategorie erfunden: Das Hardfront.
> Hinten gefedert, vorne mit defekter Federgabel.
> Das macht auf schnellen Abfahrten richtig Spaß wenn ein paar Wurzeln hintereinander kommen!...



BTW dazu hat meine Bürokollegin, die sich immer meine Stories vom Biken anhören muss, folgendes gesagt: warum ist er dann nicht rückwärts runter gefahren??? 

E.

p. s. wenn Magda wieder besser gehen sollte, wollen wir am So ggfs. erneut eine Heidelbeerensammeltour Part III machen.


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Sonntag geht nicht. Da ist Präsenz am Fuchstanz und am Altkönig angesagt (siehe hier - der Zeitpunkt wurde allerdings auf *11 Uhr* verschoben)


----------



## sod (14. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> BTW dazu hat meine Bürokollegin, die sich immer meine Stories vom Biken anhören muss, folgendes gesagt: warum ist er dann nicht rückwärts runter gefahren???


Das ist mein Fernziel.
Danach probiere ich die Strecke dann im Wheelie bergauf und im Nose Wheelie bergab.


----------



## Everstyle (14. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Sonntag geht nicht. Da ist Präsenz am Fuchstanz und am Altkönig angesagt (siehe hier - der Zeitpunkt wurde allerdings auf *11 Uhr* verschoben)



Yoyo, habe ich gelesen. Allerdings entgeht mir da so bisschen die Sinnhaftigkeit der Idee. Bevor ich aber erschlagen werde für diese Ausage, folgendes mal überlegen. 

Es werden ca. 20-30 Leute da sein, wo jeder etwas sagen will, somit reden alle mit und bestimmt auch viele an einander vorbei. Denn mal ehrlich, eine Diskussion in dieser Größenordnung ist eigentlich unmöglich. Und es wird mit Sicherheit diskutiert, weil jeder Biker seinen persönlichen "Lebenslauf" zu jedem Trail und Pro und Contra für die Öffnung/Sprerrung sagen will. Damit haben wir mit Sicherheit schon die ersten Interessenskonflikte. Ich kann mir schon lebhaft vorstellen "ich will den Trail haben", "Ach quatsch, der ist zu pipi...", "na, du hälst sich wohl für einen ganz Großen!?!" usw. (ok ist etwas übertrieben dargestellt). Dafür dann oben am AK stehen und den Leuten zuhören...da nutze ich lieber die Zeit fürs Radfahren.

Und wer sich oben die Situation schon angeschaut hat, dem ist auch schnell klar, es sind wirklich zu viele Wege, auf einige müssen wir wohl verzichten; insbesondere die Einstiege zu den Trails, die im NSG liegen. Und sollte wirklich der DIMB etwas erreichen, dann freue ich mich, wenn irgendeiner von denen wieder befahrbar sein wird. So viel dazu von mir.


----------



## HelixBonus (14. Juli 2009)

Dann backen wir doch erst mal kleine Brötchen....wie sieht's denn mit morgen aus? 18 Uhr Hohemark? Wetter scheint, zumindest im Moment, gut aus! Daumen drücken!


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Yoyo, habe ich gelesen. Allerdings entgeht mir da so bisschen die Sinnhaftigkeit der Idee. Bevor ich aber erschlagen werde für diese Ausage, folgendes mal überlegen.
> 
> Es werden ca. 20-30 Leute da sein, wo jeder etwas sagen will, somit reden alle mit und bestimmt auch viele an einander vorbei. Denn mal ehrlich, eine Diskussion in dieser Größenordnung ist eigentlich unmöglich. Und es wird mit Sicherheit diskutiert, weil jeder Biker seinen persönlichen "Lebenslauf" zu jedem Trail und Pro und Contra für die Öffnung/Sprerrung sagen will. Damit haben wir mit Sicherheit schon die ersten Interessenskonflikte. Ich kann mir schon lebhaft vorstellen "ich will den Trail haben", "Ach quatsch, der ist zu pipi...", "na, du hälst sich wohl für einen ganz Großen!?!" usw. (ok ist etwas übertrieben dargestellt). Dafür dann oben am AK stehen und den Leuten zuhören...da nutze ich lieber die Zeit fürs Radfahren.


Ich denke, es werden sich recht schnell ein paar Meinungsführer rausbilden. Das ist immer so. Wenns zu chaotisch werden sollte, dann hau ich halt ab.


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Dann backen wir doch erst mal kleine Brötchen....wie sieht's denn mit morgen aus? 18 Uhr Hohemark? Wetter scheint, zumindest im Moment, gut aus! Daumen drücken!


Klingt gut, kann aber ggf. erst so gegen 18.15 Uhr da sein. Schickst Du mir mal per PN Deine Handy-Nr. damit ich mich ggf. nochmal melden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (14. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Yoyo, habe ich gelesen. Allerdings entgeht mir da so bisschen die Sinnhaftigkeit der Idee. .....


Ich denke auch nicht, dass es ausschließlich und vollendet produktiv sein wird.
Es ist auch gut möglich, dass gar kein konkretes Ergebniss rauskommt und man sich nur auf einen Weg verständigt die Einzelmeinungen zu sammeln.
Aber ich denke es ist angebracht jetzt Präsenz zu zeigen.
Alleine schon um klar zu machen, dass Sperrungen - und damit auch der Sperrende - im begründeten Fall akzeptiert werden.
Dass aber gleichzeitig nicht stillschweigend alles geschluckt wird was da eventuell noch kommen mag.

Außerdem treffe ich gerne Leute mit denen ich gemeinsamme Interessen teile.
Darüber hinaus bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass es kein wildes "Habenwollen, Habenwollen" wird.
Bei solchen Zusammenkünften finden sich oft auch effektive Strukturen und es kristallisieren sich Einzelne als Drehpunkte zukünftiger Aktionen heraus.


----------



## Everstyle (14. Juli 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Dann backen wir doch erst mal kleine Brötchen....wie sieht's denn mit morgen aus? 18 Uhr Hohemark? Wetter scheint, zumindest im Moment, gut aus! Daumen drücken!



Bin für morgen raus; ich will noch die Discs tauschen lassen. Ausserdem werde ich am Do fahren, allerdings mit paar Kollegen aus der Arbeit (ne schöne Anfängertour) und will deshalb auch nicht zu oft weg sein. 

Euch viel Spaß.

E.


----------



## Milass (14. Juli 2009)

ich bin evt. auch dabei, wie sieht es mit den anderen aus. Wolfgang?

Mir würde es entgegenkommen wenn wir früher starten könnten, aber ich denke das wird wohl nich klappen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2009)

Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei. Wann, wo, wie, wurscht. Bin flexibel.


----------



## HelixBonus (14. Juli 2009)

17:04 Uhr Kaiserlei bzw. 17:19 Hauptwache U3.

Abfahrt Hohemark 18:00-18:15 Uhr, je nachdem was sipaq noch sagt...

in Ordnung?


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Klingt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (14. Juli 2009)

okay dann gehe ich einfach davor ne runde fahren  und dann abfahrt 18:00 hohemark mit euch.
Können ja ma den Leitplankentrail fahren, da hab ich gerade tierisch bock drauf... 

bis morgen leute


----------



## Lupo (15. Juli 2009)

ich versuch dann auch mal wieder dabei zu sein. ma sehn was nach einigen wochen flachlandradeln noch so drin ist


----------



## TRB (15. Juli 2009)

habt ihr interesse heute abend im downhill bereich zu warten oder wollt ihr zügig durchfahren? ich bin im downhillbereich nämlich nicht der allerschnellste und nach dem letzten überschlag auf der tour mit dem simon auch ein wenig verunsichert.

sollte das alles kein problem sein dann wäre ich heute abend auch dabei. allerdings schaffe ich die U3 18:13 uhr an der hohemark erst.


----------



## HelixBonus (15. Juli 2009)

Dann machen wir 18:15 Uhr um auch Sipaq den Druck rauszunehmen!

Bis heute Abend!


----------



## powderJO (15. Juli 2009)

Milass schrieb:


> Leitplankentrail



welcher ist das denn?


----------



## sipaq (15. Juli 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> habt ihr interesse heute abend im downhill bereich zu warten oder wollt ihr zügig durchfahren? ich bin im downhillbereich nämlich nicht der allerschnellste und nach dem letzten überschlag auf der tour mit dem simon auch ein wenig verunsichert.


Sofern ich guiden darf/soll/muss kann ich Dir versprechen, dass ich heute Abend weniger heftige Trails mit einplane, als bei unserer letzten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Zur Not kannst Du die Sachen ja immer noch umfahren.


----------



## sipaq (15. Juli 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> welcher ist das denn?


Der geht direkt unterhalb des unteren Eingangs zum Japaner-Thread los (abwärts). Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob wir den heute Abend fahren. Vielleicht bau ich Ihn mit ein...


----------



## Milass (15. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Der geht direkt unterhalb des unteren Eingangs zum Japaner-Thread los (abwärts). Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob wir den heute Abend fahren. Vielleicht bau ich Ihn mit ein...



ich weiß nicht, ob wir den gleichen meinen. Der Trail startet eigentlich am Feldberg, man überquert anschließend die L3004, muss über eine Leitplanke klettern, und dann fährt links in einen trail rein. Gegen ende hin kreuzt er den Japaner.


----------



## sipaq (15. Juli 2009)

Kannst Ihn uns ja dann heute mal zeigen.


----------



## Everstyle (15. Juli 2009)

Um noch ein bisschen mehr Verwirrung zu stiften, wenn man den mit dem an der Goldgrube kombiniert, dann macht er mehr Spaß 

Am besten aber einfach mitfahren und staunen. Alle verbale Verusche es hier zu beschreiben, ohne gleich die Karten von Karsten auszupacken, sind immer extrem ungenau. Zudem, nach dem hier auch immer so viele "Spione" mitlesen, würde ich mich mit solchen Angaben zurück halten.

Gruß

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (15. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich würde mich gerne einklinken, fahre sonst meist allein im Taunus, wo währe denn der Startpunkt in Hohemark. Da ist heute doch auch noch Go Crazy am Start.

Marko


----------



## Marko S (15. Juli 2009)

Danke fürs mitnehmen, ist ne angenehme Gruppe und wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich mich wieder dazugesellen, na ja wenn ich Zeit habe.

Gruß 
Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juli 2009)

Jau war prima! Danke an den Guide, wieder ein paar geile Trails kennengelernt! 

Und ich finde du hast prima dazugepasst Marko  Meinerseits bist du gern gesehen!


----------



## sipaq (15. Juli 2009)

Kein Ding, Marko. Kannst gerne wieder mitkommen.

Lupo, hast Du es noch ohne Beatmungsgerät zum Auto geschafft


----------



## sod (15. Juli 2009)

Im nachhinein hätte ich auch bei euch mitfahren sollen.
Aber ich wollte mal sehe wem ich da meinen Uraub anvertraue.

Und: *Ich will mein Rad wieder!*


----------



## Lupo (16. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Lupo, hast Du es noch ohne Beatmungsgerät zum Auto geschafft



sicher, ging ja nur noch bergab  ausserdem mach ich das schon lange genug dass ich weiss wann ich abbrechen muss. werd mir jetzt mal die nebenwirkungen meiner schmerzdrogen durchlesen. das zeug ist ja sehr effektiv aber es wird wohl auch seinen teil dazu beigetragen haben


----------



## sod (16. Juli 2009)

Ja, Dopen will gelernt sein.
Da kann man nicht einfach irgendwas einschmeißen was man in die Finger bekommt.


----------



## sipaq (16. Juli 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> sicher, ging ja nur noch bergab  ausserdem mach ich das schon lange genug dass ich weiss wann ich abbrechen muss. werd mir jetzt mal die nebenwirkungen meiner schmerzdrogen durchlesen. das zeug ist ja sehr effektiv aber es wird wohl auch seinen teil dazu beigetragen haben


Das kann gut sein. War echt schade, dass Du gestern abbrechen musstest. Aber es macht natürlich Sinn, sich nicht gleich beim ersten Höhenmeter-Fahren im Taunus kaputtzufahren. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich Dich jetzt nicht völlig verschreckt habe und Du wieder mit uns fährst. 

Für die, die es interessiert. Wir sind gestern ab der Hohemark so ca. 23km mit knapp 800hm gefahren. Mit dabei waren Leitplankentrail, dann Weiße Mauer, dann Abfahrt und wieder hoch zum Fuxi. Dann über den Haustrail runter nach Falkenstein. In Falkenstein wieder hoch, dort über ein paar Trails wieder und zum Schluss haben wir noch den Kocherfelsen, den Viktoriatrail und den Hünerberg mitgenommen.


----------



## Everstyle (19. Juli 2009)

Trotz der Wetterprognosen bin ich heute morgen in den Taunus aufgebrochen. Es war sehr matschig, feucht, hat zwischendurch geregnet, doch am Ende super Sonnenschein gehabt. Die Idee für den Tourenverlauf hat sich als ganz brauchbar erwiesen, auch wenn ich ab dem AK so ziemlich improvisiert habe, da ich sod und obvious noch getroffen habe. Zudem habe ich hier und da ein paar Wege ausgelassen, dafür aber auch ein paar neue Wege gefunden, sowie einige Kombinationen/Verbindungen ausprobiert. Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt ziemlich platt und freue mich gleich auf mein Bett. 

Hier noch das Profil der Tour.





Vielleicht können wir Parts davon am Mittwoch fahren. Ich werde echt versuchen, mal mitzukommen.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (20. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ch hoffe mal, dass ich Dich jetzt nicht völlig verschreckt habe und Du wieder mit uns fährst.



keine angst, so schnell wird man mich net los am mittwoch hat mich aber der physiotherapeut in seinen klauen danach wirds zu spät für in den taunus zu fahren

übrigens ein interessantes höhenprofil, wenn auch für mich ne nummer zu gross und aus gegebenem anlass mal ein paar neue wege auszuprobieren muss ja auch net immer schlecht sein


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ja nur den letzten Teil mit Everest gefahren, nur 1300Hm für mich. Und es hat mich beruhigt, dass bei Everest dann doch eine deutlich Erschöpfung eingesetzt hat und ich noch recht frisch war   Noch kann ich aufholen 
Danke fürs guiden, war mal wieder aaastrein!


----------



## Everstyle (20. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Danke fürs guiden, war mal wieder aaastrein!



Immer wieder gern!!! Und wenn man noch ein bisschen mit dem Mitfahrer philosophieren kann, dann sowieso. Ausserdem macht es wirklich Spaß den Leuten neue Wege zu zeigen, die haben dann so ein irres Grinsen im Gesicht... 

Ich sach ma, Middwoch... 16:30 oder so?!? Wer will mit???


----------



## sipaq (20. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Immer wieder gern!!! Und wenn man noch ein bisschen mit dem Mitfahrer philosophieren kann, dann sowieso. Ausserdem macht es wirklich Spaß den Leuten neue Wege zu zeigen, die haben dann so ein irres Grinsen im Gesicht...
> 
> Ich sach ma, Middwoch... 16:30 oder so?!? Wer will mit???


Du immer mit Deinen beneidenswerten Arbeitszeiten 

Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich um 18 Uhr an die Hohemark schaffe.


----------



## sod (20. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre dabei wenn du den Start auf 22:30 verschiebst.


----------



## Everstyle (20. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich um 18 Uhr an die Hohemark schaffe.


Ich habe vergessen zu sagen, dass ich natürlich gegen 18 Uhr wieder da wäre. Die Uhrzeit bezog sich nur auf die, die evtl. Zeit und Lust haben vorher schon zu fahren; am Standardtermin möchte ich aber festhalten.

E.

p. s. mir schweben ein paar knifflige Dinge vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (20. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei wenn du den Start auf 22:30 verschiebst.


Sorry, night rides kann ich noch nicht machen; die Wilma fehlt...


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Juli 2009)

Jo klingt gut, dann starte ich wohl schon 16:30 mit dir  Is ja klar, nur Beamte und Studente können das


----------



## fireflyer (21. Juli 2009)

apropos früh feierabend...

sind hier vllt auch leute die im schichtdienst schaffen und tagsüber mal zeit haben???
dann könnte man ja auch mal ne feierabendrunde um 1000 oder 1200 starten

ich lunger nämlich hier rum un keiner is da der mich in den a**** tritt


----------



## sod (21. Juli 2009)

Nee, Nachtschicht bleibt mir zum Glück erspart.
Für mich ist in Frühwochen die früheste Startzeit 15:00.
Ich hätte bis jetzt auch noch von keinem hier etwas Passenderes gehört.
Außerdem müssten sich dann immernoch eure Schichtpläne überschneiden.
Da wirst du wohl mit Urlaubern mehr Glück haben.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich in der ersten Augustwoche Tagsüber ein wenig unterwegs sein.


----------



## fireflyer (21. Juli 2009)

naja, das könnte man ja schonmal im auge behalten...
ansonsten bin ich immer mal wieder tagsüber für ne runde zu haben, also einfach mal durchgeben wenn noch jemand losmacht...
wäre echt nett


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Juli 2009)

Ich hab zwar kein Schichtdienst aber ich bin Student  Ich wollt mich grad auf ne Runde aufmachen in den Taunus, ich schick dir mal ne PN mit meiner Nummer. Kannst mich zwecks Treffpunkt anrufen wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## Everstyle (21. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar kein Schichtdienst aber ich bin Student  ...


Ich möchte nur daran erinnern, dass der Thread *"Afterwork-Biken"* heisst! --> d. h. für dich obvious, du bist raus du nichtsnütziger Student!!!


----------



## fireflyer (21. Juli 2009)

da hab ich ja nochmal glück gehabt, dass ich beamter bin


----------



## sipaq (21. Juli 2009)

Vorbereitung | 1. Etappe | 2. Etappe |

Es geht weiter...*

3. Etappe Nauders - Marling (106km, 971hm)
*
Am morgen gibts erstmal ein fröhliches Erwachen. Die gestern Abend gekaufte Wund- und Heilsalbe für mein geschundenes Hinterteil hat gewirkt. Die wunde Stelle ist zu und schmerzt auch bei Berührung nicht mehr so stark. Somit kann der heutige Tag kommen. Beim Frühstück schauts draußen noch relativ duster aus, aber als wir die kurz vor 9 Uhr die Räder aus dem Hotelkeller holen hat es schon aufgeklar und die Sonne kommt raus. 

Heute sind wir mit 14 Leuten eine recht große Gruppe, da unser Guide Berny darauf bestanden hat, alle Fahrer, die morgen die Königsetappe fahren wollen, vorher mal zu begutachten. Die perfekte Vorbereitungsetappe ist das zwar nicht, denn laut Ausschreibung wird das heute mit 98km und 1250hm eher eine Kilometerfresser-Etappe, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. 

Direkt nach dem Start gehts gleich mal zünftig hoch in Richtung Grünsee und Piz Lad. Ich fühle mich gut (offenbar besser als der Rest), denn obwohl ich nach meinem Empfinden recht gemütlich hochfahre, lasse ich die Gruppe recht schnell hinter mir. Das macht aber nix, denn so kann ich wenigstens ein paar schöne Panoramafotos schießen. 





*Blick oberhalb von Nauders*


Bald schon wird der Anstieg steiler und die erste längere 20% Rampe kommt auf die Beine zu. Nach insgesamt 500hm mit einer netten Trailauffahrt zum Ende hin erblicken wir dann auf einer Almwiese zum ersten Mal den Piz Lad.





*Trailauffahrt





Piz Lad*


Nach einer kleinen bergauf-Trailpassage, wo es immer auch mal über kleine Northshore-Elemente geht kommt dann nach ca. 1km ein richtig schön steiles Tragestück über ca. 50-70hm. 





*Traileingang*


Oben am Grünsee angekommen wird erstmal kurz durchgeschnauft und fotographiert.







*Blick vom Grünsee/Reschenpass-Hochplateau in Richtung Nauders





Reschenpass-Hochplateau*


Jetzt geht es immer leicht bergauf auf schön engen Trails mit immer mal wieder kurz eingestreuten Kurzrampen rüber in Richtung Reschenpass. Dort schauen wir uns den Piz Lad nochmal von der Rückseite an. 






Kurz danach erblicken wir auch aus der Ferne zum ersten Mal den Reschensee. Wir schießen ein paar Fotos und fahren weiter zur Reschener Alm, wo wir uns erstmal einen leckeren Cappucino und ein Stück Apfelstrudel genehmigen. Da wir uns inzwischen in Italien und damit südlich des Espresso-Äquators befinden gilt das erste Espresso-Gesetz unseres Guides Berny hier schon uneingeschränkt: Der Cafe kostet hier nur die Hälfte im Vergleich zu Deutschland oder Österreich und schmeckt doppelt so gut.  

Von der Reschener Alm lässt sich auch der Ausblick in Richtung Reschensee viel besser genießen. 






Jetzt geht es erstmal abwärts, zuerst auf einem Forstweg und dann (bäh ) auf einer Asphaltstraße. Wir fahren zuerst oberhalb des Reschensees entlang und kommen dann nach St. Valentin am Haidersee, wo sich uns nochmal ein wunderschöner Ausblick auf das Ortler -massiv bietet.






Fortan läuft die Tour dann nicht mehr so ganz nach meinem Geschmack, denn ab jetzt (es ist so ca. 11.30 - 11.45 Uhr) fangen wir an Kilometer zu fressen auf dem (an sich ganz schönen) Vinschgau-Radweg, der kurz hinter dem Haidersee in Mals beginnt. Es geht immer mehr oder weniger bergab, von ein paar ganz kurzen Gegenanstiegen mal abgesehen und die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit steigt.

Wir kommen immer mal wieder an ein paar alten Burgen vorbei, wovon das Exemplar in Mals meiner Meinung nach das schönste war.






Es geht also munter weiter, mittlerweile auch immer häufiger durch die für den Vinschgau so typischen Apfelplantagen. Das Tempo ist hoch (nur ganz selten unter 30 km/h) und somit ist Windschattenfahren angesagt. Offenbar will sich heute doch niemand so wirklich für die morgige Königsetappe ausruhen. Naja mal sehen, wer das morgen bereut 

Kurz vor der Mittagspause passiert mir dann noch ein blödes Missgeschick. Ich versenke beim nachfüllen der Trinkblase an einem Brunnen versehentlich meine Digicam im Wasser. Gott sei Dank hat die gute Casio Exilim das Desaster nach mehreren Tagen Trocknung und Nichtbenutzung überlebt, aber für die restlichen drei Tagesberichte müsst Ihr jetzt mit Fremdfotos vorlieb nehmen 

Wie gesagt, es geht also in Rennradmanier munter weiter und wir fressen immer mehr Kilometer und versuchen auch zweimal eine Rennradgruppe zu zersägen, was uns leider nur bei einer gelingt 

Zum Schluss hat unser Guide Berny aber Gott sei Dank noch ein Schmankerl auf Lager  Die Befahrung eines alten Waalwegs oberhalb von Marling. Ein wirklich netter Balanceakt, den wir uns auch nicht von zwei (voraussichtlich deutschen Wanderern) kaputtmachen lassen, die sich über unsere Befahrung des Weges beschweren, obwohl wir da wirklich vorschriftsmäßig unterwegs waren (immer nett gegrüsst, bei entgegenkommenden Wanderern angehalten und diese durchgelassen). Naja, manchen Miesepetern kann man es halt nie rechtmachen 

Zuguterletzt verfahren wir uns dann auch nochmal kurz vor dem Ortseingang von Marling, wodurch unser Guide sicherstellt, dass wir auch wirklich sicher die 100km-Grenze heute knacken 

Aber so ist zumindestens sichergestellt, dass das Weizen im Hotel aufgrund der Erschöpfung auch gleich doppelt so gut schmeckt.


Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Everstyle (22. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...*3. Etappe Nauders - Marling (106km, 971hm)*...



Wenn die Bilder nicht da wären, hätte ich schon fast gedacht, du wärst den Lahn-Radweg gefahren.  aber btt.

Ich will hier um drei aus dem Büro raus und ich werde entweder die Bahn nehmen um 16:31 an der Hohemark zu sein, oder aber gegen 15:45 vor meiner Haustür starten, sich mit Milass treffen und gemeinsam rauffahren (hier könnte die Ankunftszeit bisschen abweichen).

Das Wetter soll wechselhaft werden, heute morgen hat es ebenfalls kräftig geregnet, weshalb zumind. eine Regenhose sinnvoll wäre, damit man nicht gleich einen nassen Ar$ch hat. 

Ach ja, gegen 18Uhr werde ich bzw wir (milass und obvious) dann wieder an der Hohemark sein.

Bis dann

E.

p. s. die Wege? knackig, technisch und neu; Tempo? normal, lvl 2 (go-crazy)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (22. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wenn die Bilder nicht da wären, hätte ich schon fast gedacht, du wärst den Lahn-Radweg gefahren.  aber btt.


Die nächsten beiden Etappen waren dann ein wenig härter 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich will hier um drei aus dem Büro raus und ich werde entweder die Bahn nehmen um 16:31 an der Hohemark zu sein, oder aber gegen 15:45 vor meiner Haustür starten, sich mit Milass treffen und gemeinsam rauffahren (hier könnte die Ankunftszeit bisschen abweichen).
> 
> Das Wetter soll wechselhaft werden, heute morgen hat es ebenfalls kräftig geregnet, weshalb zumind. eine Regenhose sinnvoll wäre, damit man nicht gleich einen nassen Ar$ch hat.


Ich mach meine Teilnahme vom Wetter abhängig. Wenns regnet komme ich nicht.


----------



## sod (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn es heute noch regnet schenke ich dir ein elektrisch bertiebenes Vordach für dein Rad.


----------



## Everstyle (22. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Wenns regnet komme ich nicht.


Ach, jammer net rum! Das Wetter wird super werden und am Sonntag hast du es auch ausgehalten.

*p. s. ich fahre mit der Bahn und werde um 16:31 da sein!!!*


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Juli 2009)

Außerdem regnets heut net, viel zu schön.
Die Schönwetter-Attitüde gewöhnen wir dir noch ab


----------



## sipaq (22. Juli 2009)

Jetzt kommt mir mal nicht krumm Kollegen, sonst gibts Haue. 

Ich war schon oft genug bei Regen im Taunus, dass ich mich nicht mehr als "Schönwetterbiker" bezeichnen lassen muss.


----------



## Everstyle (22. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mir mal nicht krumm Kollegen, sonst gibts Haue.
> 
> Ich war schon oft genug bei Regen im Taunus, dass ich mich nicht mehr als "Schönwetterbiker" bezeichnen lassen muss.



Ach ja? und wann war das, das letzte Mal???


----------



## sipaq (22. Juli 2009)

Letzten Sonntag wie Du ja schon richtig geschrieben hast.


----------



## Everstyle (22. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag wie Du ja schon richtig geschrieben hast.


Ehhh...ach was, das gilt nicht, da war ja schon fast Pflicht


----------



## sipaq (22. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt natürlich. 

Wie dem auch sei, Ihr müsst heute Abend leider ohne mich fahren. Ich treff mich heute Abend mit einem guten Freund, den ich jetzt schon länger nicht mehr gesehen habe. Da muss das biken dann halt mal hinten anstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (23. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ... Ich treff mich heute Abend mit einem guten Freund...


Jaja, das hast du dir aber auch schön ausgedacht. Erst über das Wetter lamentieren und dann noch einen imaginären Freund "auspacken", der als Grund für die Absage fungieren muss...tststst... 

Jedenfalls hast du einen fetten Sprint zum Fuxi verpasst (das Stück von der Kreunzug Tillmansweg mit dem Standardweg Hm-Fuxi)! Obvious war eine Radlänge schneller und mein Puls war bei 191, aber es war sau geil! Ansonsten? 41Km und 710Hm für mich, zwischendurch Handschuhe an einem Ast kaputt gefahren, neue Verbindungsstücke ausprobiert und zum Schluß noch ein bisschen an der Hometrail-Variante gebastelt...sehr schön.

Gruß

E.

p. s. @Milass: langsam könnte man denken, du bist ein Phantom, da ich dich ständig hier ankündige, du aber nie mitkommst!?! Gib es zu, du willst nix mit uns zu tun haben


----------



## sipaq (23. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Jaja, das hast du dir aber auch schön ausgedacht. Erst über das Wetter lamentieren und dann noch einen imaginären Freund "auspacken", der als Grund für die Absage fungieren muss...tststst...


Hatte das nur vergessen. Mein Fehler, ich weiß.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hast du einen fetten Sprint zum Fuxi verpasst (das Stück von der Kreunzug Tillmansweg mit dem Standardweg Hm-Fuxi)! Obvious war eine Radlänge schneller und mein Puls war bei 191, aber es war sau geil! Ansonsten? 41Km und 710Hm für mich, zwischendurch Handschuhe an einem Ast kaputt gefahren, neue Verbindungsstücke ausprobiert und zum Schluß noch ein bisschen an der Hometrail-Variante gebastelt...sehr schön.


Klingt gut. Ich wär gern dabei gewesen, denn das Wetter hat ja ganz offensichtlich gepasst.



Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. @Milass: langsam könnte man denken, du bist ein Phantom, da ich dich ständig hier ankündige, du aber nie mitkommst!?! Gib es zu, du willst nix mit uns zu tun haben


Er will wahrscheinlich nur mit *DIR* nix zu tun haben, denn letzte Woche ist Milass mit uns gefahren.  Vielleicht solltet Ihr das mal bei einem Bierchen klären.


----------



## Marko S (23. Juli 2009)

p. s. @Milass: langsam könnte man denken, du bist ein Phantom, da ich dich ständig hier ankündige, du aber nie mitkommst!?! Gib es zu, du willst nix mit uns zu tun haben [/QUOTE]


Ja aber ich stand wieder in Hohemark und konnte in dem ganzen Gewusel da oben keinen von letzter Woche finden.
Ich wollte wieder mit, das Wetter war halt einfach zu schön.
Na ja habe ich halt meine eigene Trailrunde gemacht.
Zum glück kenn ich mich ja im Taunus aus 

Gruß

Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Juli 2009)

Eieiei Marko, besser du machst vorher ne Ankündigung  Da nämlich keiner mehr zugesagt hat und ich mit Everest schon vorher gestartet bin sind wir nicht nochmal zur Hohemark.

War ne geile Runde gestern  Ich bin ja auch erstaunlich gut durchgekommen


----------



## sipaq (23. Juli 2009)

Vorbereitung | 1. Etappe | 2. Etappe | 3. Etappe |

Es geht weiter...*

4. Etappe Marling - Tramin (74km, 2320hm)
*
Nach einer viel zu heißen (Außentemperatur, keine Liebesabenteuer) Nacht wache nicht wirklich erholt am Mittwoch morgen auf. Das Ganze auch noch eine Stunde früher als gewohnt, da wir heute schon um 8 Uhr starten wollen. Einige aus unserer Gruppe sehen aber noch zerknautschter aus als ich, denn Ihre Zimmer gingen nach vorne raus und sie haben bis halb 2 Uhr nachts eine Seniorenparty auf der Terrasse vor dem Hotel miterleben müssen.  

Heute steht also die "Königsetappe" auf dem Programm mit insgesamt drei "Bergwertungen", wenn wir hier mal den Tour de France Slang verwenden wollen: Gampenpass, Gantkofel und Mendelpass heißen unsere Opfer.

Pünktlich um 8 Uhr gehts dann los und wir begeben uns zur Bezwingung der ersten 1200hm erstmal auf die Passstraße hoch zum Gampenpass, die wir aber bald in Richtung Völlan verlassen, um der viel befahrenen Passstraße zu entgehen. Schon jetzt bin ich froh, dass wir früh los sind, denn schon jetzt am frühen Morgen brennt die Sonne recht unbarmherzig auf einen nieder und der Schweiß fließt in Strömen. Da kommt die Pause im Gasthaus Völlaner Bad nach ca. 500hm ganz recht und wir schlürfen unseren ersten Cappuccino.





*"Ausblick" von Völlaner Bad*





*Die einen trinken Cappuccino die anderen reparieren Ihr Rad*


Danach gehts weiter auf Waldwegen und Trails hoch und irgendwann erreichen wir dann auch den Gampenpass. 






Nun gehts erstmal kurz auf Asphalt bergab und anschließend wieder 300hm bergauf zur Mittagspause am St. Felixer Weiher. 






Die Hütten-Makkaroni (Makkaroni mit Tomatensauce, Hackfleisch und Speck) dort sind exzellent, entfalten aber bald eine vortriebsunterstützende Wirkung.  Nun gehts erstmal einen netten Wurzel und Schotter-Trail für 200hm bergab. Leider meint einer der gestern zu unserer Gruppe dazu gestoßenen, er könne besser Trails als alle anderen fahren. Diese Selbstüberschätzung führt dann zum ersten Sturz mit 'ner richtig netten, großen Schürfwunde.  Naja, "wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen"  hat meine Oma früher immer gesagt. 

Jetzt machen wir uns auf zum ca. 500hm langen Anstieg hoch zum Gantkofel. Der Anstieg ist knüppelhart. Immer wieder auftauchende steile Rampen zwischen 14% und 18% gepaart mit ziemlich losem Schotter sorgen dafür, dass alle nur langsam vorankommen. Körperlich komme ich mit dem Anstieg ganz gut klar, aber geistig bin ich ziemlich am Tiefpunkt, denn die unbarmherzig niederbrennende Sonne in Kombination mit dem kaum vorhandenen Vortrieb macht einen ganz schön fertig.





*Simon und Guide beim Aufstieg zum Gantkofel*


Aber als wir nach mittlerweile ca. 2000 gefahrenen Höhenmetern endlich oben ankommen, entschädigt das Panorama für alle erduldeten Strapazen. Vom Gantkofel-Plateau hat man einen wunderbaren Blick auf Bozen, Teile des Sarn-, Eisack- und des Etschtales und in Richtung Meran und Vinschgau. Absoluter Wahnsinn! Wir bleiben hier erstmal für 20 Minuten zum ausruhen und Fotos schießen bevor wir die letzten Stationen unserer heutigen Tour unter die Stollen nehmen. 





* Panorama-Blick auf Bozen vom Gantkofel*


Jetzt gehts erstmal auf einem phantastischen Trail bergab zum Rifugio Regola. Jede Erschöpfung ist vergessen und der Trail zaubert ein richtig breites Grinsen auf mein Gesicht. Beim Refugio Regola angekommen, fahren wir dann auf Waldwegen und die letzten zwei Kilometer auf der Passstraße den letzten richtigen Anstieg (200hm) hoch zum Mendelpass.





*Simon bei der Höhenmeterkorrektur am Mendelpass*


Dort geht es erst 2-3 Spitzkehren auf der Passstraße hinab, bevor wir in den geilsten Trail des Tages einbiegen: den Mendelsteig. Das ist ein richtig geiler, teilweise recht steiler S2-Trail, der aufgrund des vielen Laubes in der Trailrinne nicht leicht zu fahren ist. Ich bügel vorneweg, Tobias (siehe 2. Etappe) mir hinterher und dann passiert erstmal lange nichts  Ca. nach der Hälfte des Trails halten wir mal an und warten erstmal gute 10 Minuten bis der Rest der Truppe eintrifft. Ich bin scheinbar echt ein "Fahrtechnikgott" und der Trail beweist mal wieder das bergab schieben doch länger dauert als bergab fahren.  

Nach insgesamt 1000 vernichteten Höhenmetern kommen wir dann unten in St. Anton an. Nach einer kurzen Fahrt durch die Weinberge sind wir dann kurz darauf in Tramin und gönnen uns das wohlverdiente Hefeweizen. Nachdem ich gestern zum ersten Mal die 100km-Grenze bei einer Tour geknackt habe, bin ich heute stolz auf mich, dass meine 2. Tour mit mehr als 2000hm heute so gut geklappt hat. Aber mal sehen, wie das dann am nächsten morgen aussieht...


Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Everstyle (23. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Eieiei Marko, besser du machst vorher ne Ankündigung  Da nämlich keiner mehr zugesagt hat und ich mit Everest schon vorher gestartet bin sind wir nicht nochmal zur Hohemark...


Meine Rede...ich habe nämlich obvious vor dem Start gefragt, ob sich noch jmd. gemeldet hat, aber da dies nicht der Fall war, wollten wir die Tour nicht auf Verdacht unterbrechen. 

@sipaq: 





> Körperlich komme ich mit dem Anstieg ganz gut klar, aber geistig bin ich ziemlich am Tiefpunkt, denn die unbarmherzig niederbrennende Sonne in Kombination mit dem kaum vorhandenen Vortrieb macht einen ganz schön fertig.


Das klingt nach, "das muss ich wiederholen", weshalb ich an deiner Stelle schon mal den Sonntag frei halten würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Dort geht es erst 2-3 Spitzkehren auf der Passstraße hinab, bevor wir in den geilsten Trail des Tages einbiegen: den Mendelsteig. Das ist ein richtig geiler, teilweise recht steiler S2-Trail, der aufgrund des vielen Laubes in der Trailrinne nicht leicht zu fahren ist. Ich bügel vorneweg, Tobias (siehe 2. Etappe) mir hinterher und dann passiert erstmal lange nichts  Ca. nach der Hälfte des Trails halten wir mal an und warten erstmal gute 10 Minuten bis der Rest der Truppe eintrifft. Ich bin scheinbar echt ein "Fahrtechnikgott" und der Trail beweist mal wieder das bergab schieben doch länger dauert als bergab fahren.



Da kommt das Sahnestück und die meisten schieben, oder wie?


----------



## Marko S (23. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Eieiei Marko, besser du machst vorher ne Ankündigung  Da nämlich keiner mehr zugesagt hat und ich mit Everest schon vorher gestartet bin sind wir nicht nochmal zur Hohemark.



War ja nicht so schlimm und das ich Radfahren konnte ergab sich erst am späten Nachmittag. Die Beamten/Behörden waren schneller wie ich erwartet hatte.
Beim nächsten Mal melde ich mich an, auch wenn das meist recht kurzfristig ist.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## sipaq (23. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @sipaq:
> Das klingt nach, "das muss ich wiederholen", weshalb ich an deiner Stelle schon mal den Sonntag frei halten würde...


Ich kann leider nicht. Bin in der Heimat.


----------



## Everstyle (23. Juli 2009)

Halb so wild Marko. Es ist einfach nur so, dass ich nur bis kurz nach 15 Uhr noch mitlese, wer alles mitkommt. Danach bin ich aus dem Büro raus, düse schnell nach Hause und mache mich fertig, so dass wenig bzw. keine Zeit bleibt für ins Forum schauen. Deshalb, ein Wink zuvor ist schon ganz gut. 

Übrigens bin ich heute nach Feierabend eine kleine Runde mit meiner Frau gefahren. An sich nix spektakuläres, wir sind einfach über Lohrberg, Bergen Enkheim, Mainufer zurück nach FFm gefahren. War alles k. Problem, bis wir in FFm von dem Wolkenbruch erwischt worden sind. Und wie es sich für einen guten Radler gehört, natürlich keine Regenklamotten mit.  Jedenfalls war es ziemlich geil, so durch die Stadt bei dem Wetter zu fahren. Und die heisse Dusche danach wirkt echt Wunder!

@sipaq: schade.


----------



## Everstyle (27. Juli 2009)

M0in,

weil diese Tour mir so viel SpaÃ gemacht hat, habe ich letzte Woche beschlossen sie noch ein Mal am Sonntag nachzufahren. Diesmal habe ich aber einige Abfahrten von der zeitlichen Abfolge umgestellt, teilweise andere VerbindungsstÃ¼cke ausprobiert, sowie den AK besser eingebunden und muss sagen, dass ich mit dem Verlauf der Tour mittlerweile ziemlich zufrieden bin. Auf Einzelheiten mÃ¶chte ich aber hier nicht eingehen. Es sei nur so viel gesagt, wenn ich einen Namen fÃ¼r die Tour vergeben sollte, dann wÃ¼rde er lauten "TTT+E" oder "Taunus Trail Tour mit Everest" 

GruÃ

E.

p. s. GruÃ und Respekt fÃ¼r die Leistung an obvious und Ålimak (Milass)
p. s. s. die Tour-Schwierigkeit (down) ist meistens S1, passagenweise S2; Tempo: lvl 2, teilweilse auch lvl 3 (go-crazy), ca. 2150Hm (mein Ciclo) und ca. 70Km (Hohemark - Hohemark)


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Juli 2009)

Meine ersten Fingerglieder (die die an die Handfläche anschließen) tun mir immer noch weh! Das waren ne Menge Trails gestern  entsprechend grinse ich immer noch 

Ich hab übrigens 2001 Höhenmeter in der PC-Auswertung (Garmin sagt 2200). Und insgesamt 90km, hab auf dem Heimweg nochmal ordentlich Gas gegeben und im Garten angekommen haben die Beine geschmerzt als endlich Ruhe war  
Bald mal wiederholen!


----------



## Everstyle (27. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ...hab auf dem Heimweg nochmal ordentlich Gas gegeben und im Garten angekommen haben die Beine geschmerzt als endlich Ruhe war  Bald mal wiederholen!


Da wollte aber einer ganz deutlich wissen, was geht!!! Sehr schön!!! Nächster möglicher Termin wäre aus meiner Sicht der 09.08. Das muss ich aber noch mit der Regierung absprechen  da wir zu der Zeit Besuch haben werden.

Gruß

E.


----------



## sipaq (27. Juli 2009)

Diesen Mittwoch und kommendes Wochenende kann ich wieder mitmischen. Dann kann ich Euch ja mal 'ne Tour kredenzen, wo wir dann zur Abwechslung mal den guten Everstyle neidisch machen


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Da wollte aber einer ganz deutlich wissen, was geht!!! Sehr schön!!! Nächster möglicher Termin wäre aus meiner Sicht der 09.08. Das muss ich aber noch mit der Regierung absprechen  da wir zu der Zeit Besuch haben werden.



Na dann müssen wir halt schneller fahren!  Wenns bisschen kürzer wird bin ich ich dir auch net bös, zur Not fahr ich allein nochma aufn O'King wenn ich net genug habe 

@Sipaq: Is gebucht


----------



## Everstyle (27. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Diesen Mittwoch und kommendes Wochenende kann ich wieder mitmischen. Dann kann ich Euch ja mal 'ne Tour kredenzen, wo wir dann zur Abwechslung mal den guten Everstyle neidisch machen


Da ich höchstwahrscheinlich an diesem Mittwoch auf Grund eines Entschleunigungsseminars auf dem Long Island Summer Lounge Deck in FFm nicht teilnehmen werde und am Samstag schon genug fahren werde (weshalb ich dann am Sonntag mich erst ein Mal kurieren werde), bin ich echt gespannt, was du dir so ausdenkst.

p. s. es geht weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6173469&postcount=47


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fireflyer (27. Juli 2009)

darf ich am 9.8. auch mit??? da hab ich langes wochenende, das würde gut passen...


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Juli 2009)

Sei vorgewarnt: Da werdens mindestens 1000Hm werden, eher mehr 

Meine ersten Fingerglieder sind sogar blau wie ich im Laufe des Tages bemerkt habe  Geil, Everstyle!!


----------



## fireflyer (27. Juli 2009)

wie fix seid ihr denn da unterwegs??? dein tempo vom letzten mal???
dann muss ich erst noch was üben, oder ich fahr mit der roten laterne...


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Juli 2009)

Ja ungefähr das Tempo, wobei es durchaus auch etwas langsamer geht. Wenn du willst kannst du ja auch vorher aussteigen an bekannten Punkten (Fuchsi oder so).


----------



## Everstyle (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,

die Personen, die bei so einer Tour mitmachen (kÃ¶nnten) bzw. bisher mitgemacht haben, verfÃ¼gen Ã¼ber mind. ein/zwei Jahre Fahrpraxis, zur Zeit eine sehr gute Kondition und vor allem auch die notwendige Fahrtechnik. Zudem kenne ich sie persÃ¶nlich und konnte mich auch von diesen Fertigkeiten genÃ¼gend Ã¼berzeugen lassen. Sicherlich fahren wir hier keine Rennen, die Wege sind fÃ¼r geÃ¼bte Fahrer machbar und ich bin auch kein Konditionstier oder Fahrtechnikgott. Doch gerade in den letzten Monaten musste ich beobachten, dass einige AnfÃ¤nger selbst an relativ einfachen Stellen Ã¼berfordert waren, was zum Teil leider auch zu StÃ¼rzen gefÃ¼hrt hat. Richtig gefÃ¤hrlich wird es, wenn noch ein âfalscher Ehrgeizâ hinzukommt, nach dem Motto: âwas er kann, das werde ich wohl auch kÃ¶nnenâ (auch schon erlebt). Zudem machen sich die Unterschiede in Kondition/Fahrtechnik in Form von ZeitabstÃ¤nden (sowohl auf-, wie auch abwÃ¤rts) bemerkbar, die ich persÃ¶nlich jedoch auf so einer Tour nicht in Kauf nehmen mÃ¶chte. Einerseits, weil ich die Tour sportlich ambitioniert fahren mÃ¶chte und anderseits, weil die Tour bereits jetzt schon mit knapp 8,5 Std. Gesamtfahrzeit ziemlich lang ist. Und zu guter Letzt, nichts fÃ¼r Ungut, aber diese Abgrenzung dient auch meinem eigenen Schutz, da ich mich sonst fahrlÃ¤ssig verhalte, wenn ich die oben genannten Faktoren nicht berÃ¼cksichtige.

GruÃ

Everstyle

p. s. 





Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. s. die Tour-Schwierigkeit (down) ist meistens S1, passagenweise S2; Tempo: lvl 2, teilweilse auch lvl 3 (go-crazy), ca. 2150Hm (mein Ciclo) und ca. 70Km (Hohemark - Hohemark


  Dazu noch ein paar ErlÃ¤uterungen und die Quellen

  Singletrail-Skala: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/overview

go-crazy: http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/index.php

Level 2: Gute Bikebeherrschung (GelÃ¤ndeerfahrung mind. 1 Jahr) auf unbefestigten Wegen und auch auf Single-Trails, gute Kondition

max. 9 km/h bei 2 - 3 % Steigung,
max. 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung,
max. 3 km/h bei 9 % Steigung,

Level 3: Sehr gute Bikebeherrschung (GelÃ¤ndeerfahrung mind. 2 Jahre) auf unbefestigten Wegen und auch auf Single-Trails, sehr gute Kondition

max. 12 km/h bei 2 - 3 % Steigung,
max. 9 km/h bei 6 % Steigung,
max. 6 km/h bei 9 % Steigung,

auf festen Schotterpisten und auf Asphalt kÃ¶nnen es bis zu 3 km/h mehr sein


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Juli 2009)

Fireflyer hinkt meiner Meinung nach nur konditionell etwas hinterher. Er ist mit mir unter anderem bei der weißen Mauer runter und er ist sie genauso durchgefahren wie ich, d.h. mit einmal Fuß absetzen in der wurzeligen Spitzkehre und das obwohl er den Trail noch nicht kannte  (und noch älterem Material als meins  )

Und wenn du Interesse daran hast, fireflyer, dann quälen wir dich gerne ein bisschen bergauf  so lass ichs bei mir auch immer machen wenn meine Mitfahrer fitter sind, aber man muss halt auch drauf stehen. Andere trainieren ihre Kondition lieber allein ohne Druck von anderen.


----------



## sipaq (28. Juli 2009)

Ich füge hinzu, dass die von Everstyle formulierten Anforderungen nur für seine Touren gelten und *explizit nicht* für die wöchentliche AWB-Tour immer Mittwochs um 18 Uhr an der Hohemark (zumindest solange ich dabei bin). Da gilt es nur Helm, Spaß am biken und ein funktionsfähiges Bike mitzubringen.

Um das aber auch klar zu sagen:
Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass sich nicht jeder potentielle Mitfahrer vernünftig selbst einschätzen sollte, wie es um seine Fahrtechnik und seine Kondition bestellt ist. Meine persönliche Erfahrung war aber bislang, dass die allermeisten das gut können. 

Es sei auch noch gesagt, dass nach meiner Einschätzung Schwächen in der Fahrtechnik nicht so schwer wiegen wie eine schlechte Kondition. An Trails wie der Weißen Mauer, am Marmorstein oder am Viktoriatrail kann man schwierige Passagen notfalls umfahren oder steigt kurz ab. 

Aber wer (*übertrieben gesprochen*) meint als kompletter Einsteiger mit einer Gruppe von recht austrainierten Leuten (Everstyle und ich haben dieses Jahr schon ca. 2000-3000km in den Beinen) mithalten zu können, der täuscht sich leider. Selbst wenn unsereiner bewusst langsam fährt, wird es nach ein paar hundert Höhenmetern für untrainierte Menschen zu hart. Ich kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung und erlebe das jedes Jahr zum Anfang der Saison bei mir selbst.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...und erlebe das jedes Jahr zum Anfang der Saison bei mir selbst.


Welcher Anfang? Meine Saison hat vor 2-3 Jahren angefangen 

Wann starten wir denn morgen eigentlich? Wieder 18 Uhr? Eventuell jemand schon vorher Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Everstyle (29. Juli 2009)

Moin,



sipaq schrieb:


> ...Ich füge hinzu, dass die von Everstyle formulierten Anforderungen nur für seine Touren gelten...


Nicht ganz, die von mir genannten Anforderungen gelten eben für diese Tour und nicht für alle, denn ich mache auch andere Touren (siehe Heidelbeerensammeltour  ).



sipaq schrieb:


> ...An Trails wie der Weißen Mauer, am Marmorstein oder am Viktoriatrail kann man schwierige Passagen notfalls umfahren oder steigt kurz ab...


Genau das möchte ich aber auf so einer Tour vermeiden, da hier das flow-feeling verloren geht. Ich erinnere nur an unsere gemeinsame Abfahrt vom kl. Fldb. 



sipaq schrieb:


> ...(Everstyle und ich haben dieses Jahr schon ca. 2000-3000km in den Beinen)...


aktuell sind es ca. 2100km und 42000Hm bei 44 aufgezeichneten Touren.



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Welcher Anfang? Meine Saison hat vor 2-3 Jahren angefangen


 Hehe, ich freue mich eigentlich auch schon wieder auf den Herbst/Winter...

Mein Entschleunigungsseminar findet wie angekündigt statt, d. h. ich bin raus. Ich wünsche euch viel Spass!

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (29. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wann starten wir denn morgen eigentlich? Wieder 18 Uhr? Eventuell jemand schon vorher Lust und Zeit?



Hier!!! 

Vorher ginge auch schon. Was hälst du von 16:45 Uhr bei Deltec und dann mit Druck zur Hohemark?


----------



## wartool (29. Juli 2009)

mööp

ich würde mich heute evtla uch einer gemütlich Runde anschließen wollen / können... So ab 17:30 könnte ich an der HM sein.. evtl bissl früher..

Triggert hier doch einfach mal rein, wann ihr ungefähr an der HM sein werdet?!?!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## sipaq (29. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es sei auch noch gesagt, dass nach meiner Einschätzung Schwächen in der Fahrtechnik nicht so schwer wiegen wie eine schlechte Kondition. An Trails wie der Weißen Mauer, am Marmorstein oder am Viktoriatrail kann man schwierige Passagen notfalls umfahren oder steigt kurz ab.
> ...


Ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass die Wartezeit bei einer Trailumfahrung meist deutlich niedriger liegt als die Wartezeit wenn wir beide mit 8-9 km/h hoch zum Sandplacken fahren und jemand anderes es nur mit 6-7 km/h schafft.

Der von Dir genannte Trail ist da aber natürlich die Ausnahme von der Regel, da dort die Umfahrung schon ganz schön lang dauert und damit natürlich auch die Wartezeit.



Everstyle schrieb:


> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (Everstyle und ich haben dieses Jahr schon ca. 2000-3000km in den Beinen)
> ...


Bei mir sind es aktuell ca. 2200km und 46000hm bei 45 aufgezeichneten Touren. Der Alpencross hat da sicher geholfen


----------



## sipaq (29. Juli 2009)

Wartool, Ghost, Faker:
Ich werde voraussichtlich zwischen 18.00 Uhr und 18.15 Uhr an der Hohemark sein. Wenn Ihr schon vorher da seid, könnt Ihr ja schon mal 'ne Mini-Runde drehen. Ich würde den Leitplanken-Trail empfehlen


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn wir 75 Minuten von Offenbach zur Hohemark drücken ist ne Pause auch ganz gut  Bin dabei, ghost. 
Also dann ~18:00 Uhr Hohemark!


----------



## xibie (29. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wartool, Ghost, Faker:
> Ich werde voraussichtlich zwischen 18.00 Uhr und 18.15 Uhr an der Hohemark sein. Wenn Ihr schon vorher da seid, könnt Ihr ja schon mal 'ne Mini-Runde drehen. Ich würde den Leitplanken-Trail empfehlen



Hallo,

bin ziemlich neu hier und würde mich gern anschließen wenn das ok ist?
Da das Thema Kondition/Fahrtechnik hier angesprochen wurde, wollt ich noch fragen ob das ne ganz normale Runde wird die von einem durchschnittlich fitten Biker (ich fahr im Schnit 1x die Woche ne 40 -50 km Tour) zu bewältigen ist oder eher die Rennfahrer angesprochen sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juli 2009)

Nein, heute kann "jeder" mit. Wenn du bei deinen Kilometern auch noch ein paar Höhenmeter dabei hast und gerne Trails bergab fährst dann bist du auch genau richtig. Ansonsten ist der Mittwochstermin durchaus auch dafür da Neulinge anzufixen


----------



## xibie (29. Juli 2009)

Na klar kommen da auch ein paar Höhenmeter zusammen. Ich sag mal so 800 hm sind kein Problem  & wenn es mehr wird, gehts halt a bissl langsamer.... ;-)
Jetzt noch die Frage wie ich euch erkenn bzw. wo gwnau ihr euch trefft? Würd dann 18:00 an der Hohenmark sein.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juli 2009)

Klingt doch super! Dann solltest du problemlos mithalten können.
Wir stehn am Anfang des Parkplatzes an der Hohemark. Da ist so eine Übersichtskarte, davor stehn wir normalerweise.


----------



## xibie (29. Juli 2009)

Ok, das sollte zu finden sein.    Bin dabei!

Bis denne


----------



## sipaq (29. Juli 2009)

Wir sind die deutlich kleinere Gruppe, gleich am Anfang des Parkplatzes rechts. Bitte nicht mit der großen Gruppe eines kommerziellen regionalen Veranstalters verwechseln.


----------



## xibie (29. Juli 2009)

Ok, um gaaaanz sicher zu gehen, es ist der Parkplatz direkt an der U-Bahnstation gemeint, nicht der schräg über die Straße?


----------



## Marko S (29. Juli 2009)

xibie schrieb:


> Ok, um gaaaanz sicher zu gehen, es ist der Parkplatz direkt an der U-Bahnstation gemeint, nicht der schräg über die Straße?



Doch der schräg gegenüber, da wo der Urselbach unter dem Parkplatz verschwindet.


So ich melde mich für 18:00 Uhr an der Hohemark an. Wenn ich keinen Rufbereitschaftseinsatz bekomme stehe ich dann am Parkplatz.

Bis später
Marko


----------



## xibie (29. Juli 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Doch der schräg gegenüber, da wo der Urselbach unter dem Parkplatz verschwindet.



Ah ok ,  gut das ich noch mal nachgefragt habe...


----------



## Everstyle (29. Juli 2009)

....tstststst....langsam erkenne ich hier ein System. 

Denn, letzte Woche AWB nur obvious und ich am Start. Diese Woche AWB, gleich mehrere Neulinge, die wie schon obvious so schön gesagt hat, mit dem "Taunus-Virus infiziert" werden möchten! Habt ihr was gegen mich???  oder macht ihr das extra, weil ich nicht dabei bin???


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juli 2009)

Pssst.. Das sind alles nur Doppelaccounts von uns um dich neidisch zu machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (29. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wenn du bei deinen Kilometern auch noch ein paar Höhenmeter dabei hast und gerne Trails bergab fährst dann bist du auch genau richtig.



 Und das, wo ich heute Hardtail fahren muss!!!


----------



## xibie (29. Juli 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Und das, wo ich heute Hardtail fahren muss!!!


Hi nicht heulen, der Neuling kommt auch mit Hardtail...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2009)

im taunus ist alles mit hardtail fahrbar. also keine panik ...

viel spaß heut abend. kann leider nicht. und das bei dem wetter ...


----------



## Marko S (29. Juli 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Und das, wo ich heute Hardtail fahren muss!!!




Aber ich heute nicht


----------



## sipaq (29. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ....tstststst....langsam erkenne ich hier ein System.
> 
> Denn, letzte Woche AWB nur obvious und ich am Start. Diese Woche AWB, gleich mehrere Neulinge, die wie schon obvious so schön gesagt hat, mit dem "Taunus-Virus infiziert" werden möchten! Habt ihr was gegen mich???  oder macht ihr das extra, weil ich nicht dabei bin???


Das liegt sicher nur daran, dass ich jetzt wieder dabei bin...


----------



## HelixBonus (29. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> im taunus ist alles mit hardtail fahrbar. also keine panik ...
> 
> viel spaß heut abend. kann leider nicht. und das bei dem wetter ...



Schon aber mit ordentlich Federweg macht es deutlich mehr Spaß!!!!


----------



## TRB (29. Juli 2009)

echt krass wenn ich das hier in letzte zeit so alles lese. 
nach meinem sturz auf der tour mit simon bin ich so dermaßen verunsichert das ich die letzten 2 1/2 wochen eigentlich nur für mich alleine WAB's hoch zum feldberg fahre und WAB's wieder bergab runter zur hohemark. ich bekomme es was trails angeht überhaupt nicht mehr gebacken und der sturz war noch nciht mal heftig.
von hohemark bis nach ffm dann ausschließlich landstraße + radwege.


----------



## sipaq (29. Juli 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> echt krass wenn ich das hier in letzte zeit so alles lese.
> nach meinem sturz auf der tour mit simon bin ich so dermaßen verunsichert das ich die letzten 2 1/2 wochen eigentlich nur für mich alleine WAB's hoch zum feldberg fahre und WAB's wieder bergab runter zur hohemark. ich bekomme es was trails angeht überhaupt nicht mehr gebacken und der sturz war noch nciht mal heftig.
> von hohemark bis nach ffm dann ausschließlich landstraße + radwege.


Du musst es halt langsam angehen lassen. 

Du kennst Dich ja mittlerweile im Taunus auch gut genug aus. Fahr halt erstmal leichtere, nicht so steile Trails wie z.B. den Rotes-Kreuz-Trail. Der ist schön flach, hat aber im unteren Teil viel Wurzeln und ist damit ideal um wieder mehr Sicherheit auf dem Bike zu bekommen.

Wir waren heute übrigens primär rund um den Herzberg und den Marmorstein unterwegs und insgesamt acht(!) Leute. War 'ne nette Truppe. Am Ende sind bei mir von Hohemark zu Hohemark 36km und 941hm rausgekommen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juli 2009)

Ghost und ich hatten ~65km mit 1170hm. Man war ich heute platt... der Bremsklotz der Gruppe 

@TRB: Uuuunbedingt wieder Trails fahren, wenn man zu lang wartet dauert das psychische wieder-reinkommen auch länger! Ich hab diesbezüglich letztes Jahr sehr viel gelernt  (drei mal so richtig zerlegt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xibie (30. Juli 2009)

War ne tolle Rund und hat echt Spass gemacht . War dann gestern auch ziemlich platt & hab mich genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt auf den Heimweg gemacht...


----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ghost und ich hatten ~65km mit 1170hm. Man war ich heute platt... der Bremsklotz der Gruppe


Du musst halt zu Anfang Ghost48 etwas bremsen.  Dann gehts auch hinten raus noch gut.


----------



## HelixBonus (30. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Du musst halt zu Anfang Ghost48 etwas bremsen.  Dann gehts auch hinten raus noch gut.



Sobald ich wieder auf 2.40ern unterwegs bin hat sich das eh erledigt! Dann nehm ich wieder die U3!

Mein Hintern tut weh...!


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub nich, dass der Anfang zu flott war. Das schaff ich ja sonst auch  (kann ja jeder sagen )
Ajo, nächstes mal läufts besser  Aber ich glaub ich pausier übers Wochenende, hab meinen Beinen gestern wohl wirklich den Rest gegeben.


----------



## wartool (30. Juli 2009)

jau Mädels war nett mit Euch 

werde mich bei Gelegenheit wieder mal anschließen...


----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub ich pausier übers Wochenende, hab meinen Beinen gestern wohl wirklich den Rest gegeben.


Wie jetzt?

Ich dachte wir machen am Samstag oder Sonntag 'ne schöne Tagestour, wo wir es richtig krachen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (30. Juli 2009)

Na da hattet ihr vermutlich aber ein strames Tempo gehabt, wenn alle hier so platt sind. Wie war der Durschnitt so? Aber sonst muss ich sagen, dass die Tour von den Erzählungen und den Daten schon nach Spaß klingt. 

Obvious, hast du den Jungs paar neue Wege von mir gezeigt? oder wer hat sich die Streckenführung ausgedacht?

Ich werde heute noch eine lockere Runde am Abend drehen und dann bis Samstag auch nichts mehr machen. Ich will mich und meinen Hintern etwas schonen. Jedenfalls freue ich mich aber riesig, dass die Wetteraussichten fürs WE super sind! Da macht dann die Schinderei zumind. etwas mehr Spaß, als nur bei Regen/Woken...

E.


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht am Sonntag, drei Tage werde ich mindestens pausieren. Mal schauen wie ich mich dann fühle.

@Everest: Nene, Simon hat geführt. Hätte aber 1-2 Trails zeigen können, das ist doch auch schonmal was  Durchschnitt liegt bei mir und ghost bei 17km/h, wobei wir ja ab Offenbach schon gefahren sind und Hohemark-Oberursel Bhf mit 40-50 km/h hat wohl auch noch ein wenig hinterm Komma getan.

edit: Ach ja am Sonntag ist wieder Critical Mass, wahrscheinlich tauch ich dann eher da auf. Habs schon mehrmals verpennt die letzten Monate.. vielleicht danach nen kleinen Abstecher in den Taunus. Oder davor.


----------



## HelixBonus (30. Juli 2009)

Schnitt 17,irgendwas...


----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na da hattet ihr vermutlich aber ein strammes Tempo gehabt, wenn alle hier so platt sind. Wie war der Durschnitt so? Aber sonst muss ich sagen, dass die Tour von den Erzählungen und den Daten schon nach Spaß klingt.
> 
> Obvious, hast du den Jungs paar neue Wege von mir gezeigt? oder wer hat sich die Streckenführung ausgedacht?


Ich hab geführt und das Tempo dürfte irgendwo in der 14er oder 15er Region gelegen haben. Ich schau heute Abend nochmal nach. War auf jeden Fall spaßig, nur leider hab ich in der letzten Abfahrt den falschen Weg genommen und wir mussten dann ca. 150hm auf WABs zurücklegen


----------



## HelixBonus (30. Juli 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Schnitt 17,irgendwas...




Ab Offenbach...


----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich hab geführt und das Tempo dürfte irgendwo in der 14er oder 15er Region gelegen haben.


Nur zur Sicherheit. Der (geschätzte) Schnitt war von Hohemark bis Hohemark.

*Apropos Wochenende:*
Wer hätte den Zeit und Lust am WE zusammen im Taunus fahren zu gehen? Karsten? Stefan? Anke? Oli? Dominik? ...?


----------



## Everstyle (30. Juli 2009)

Uiuiui...14,15 sogar 17!!! nicht schlecht. Auf meinen Touren schaffe ich meistens auch so um die 15. Wenn es aber richtig lange wird, dann geht der Schnitt auch runter...



sipaq schrieb:


> ...nur leider hab ich in der letzten Abfahrt den falschen Weg genommen und wir mussten dann ca. 150hm auf WABs zurücklegen


...steinigt ihn...an der weissen mauer am besten...


----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Uiuiui...14,15 sogar 17!!! nicht schlecht. Auf meinen Touren schaffe ich meistens auch so um die 15. Wenn es aber richtig lange wird, dann geht der Schnitt auch runter...


Ist wie gesagt geschätzt. Wir waren insgesamt 36km in ziemlich genau drei Stunden unterwegs, was ja einen 12er Schnitt ergeben würde. Da wir aber natürlich auch ein paar Mal kurz angehalten haben, geht meine Schätzung in Richtung 14 km/h.

Wir wären wohl noch schneller gewesen, hätte ich obviousfaker und ghost48 am Anfang nicht noch etwas gebremst


----------



## sod (30. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht wie es bei mir am Sonntag aussieht.
Samstag ist veranstalten wir ein kleines Musik- und Grillfeierchen.
Wenn es lustig und länger wird, schlafe ich da und es gibt Frühstück im Garten.

Wo wir grad dabei sind, ich habe gestern ganz vergessen zu fragen, ob jemand vorbeischauen möchte.
Eckdaten: 16:00 Uhr, open-end, 30-40 wild gemischte Leute, wahrscheinlich ist keiner da der alle Anwesenden kennt, a Bissl rockige Musi, Burger und Co.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat: PN

Radeln am Sonntag muss ich kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Marko S (30. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Uiuiui...14,15 sogar 17!!! nicht schlecht. Auf meinen Touren schaffe ich meistens auch so um die 15. Wenn es aber richtig lange wird, dann geht der Schnitt auch runter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke sipaq hat sich selber am meisten drüber geärgert und an der Stelle passiert im das sicher nicht noch einmal. War auch egal wir hatten auf der Runde genügend Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich denke sipaq hat sich selber am meisten drüber geärgert und an der Stelle passiert im das sicher nicht noch einmal.


Hab jetzt meinen Fehler mittels Openstreetmap gefunden. Du hast recht, das passiert mir nicht nochmal


----------



## Everstyle (31. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meinen Fehler mittels Openstreetmap gefunden. Du hast recht, das passiert mir nicht nochmal


Ich habe mir einfach die Layer von openstreetmap von der unmittelbarer Nähe von Feldi auf die Handflächen tätowiert, dann passiert sowas einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## sipaq (31. Juli 2009)

So, habe jetzt mal für morgen eine Tour im LMB eingestellt. Wer mit möchte, sollte sich bitte dort eintragen. Ich schreibe die Tour aber auch nochmal separat aus.


----------



## Marko S (31. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt mal für morgen eine Tour im LMB eingestellt. Wer mit möchte, sollte sich bitte dort eintragen. Ich schreibe die Tour aber auch nochmal separat aus.



Na ich kann leider nicht, um die Zeit bin ich noch auf Arbeit.
Viel Spaß bei der Tour.

Marko


----------



## Marko S (31. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einfach die Layer von openstreetmap von der unmittelbarer Nähe von Feldi auf die Handflächen tätowiert, dann passiert sowas einfach nicht mehr.



Da ist meine Variante aber eleganter, bei mir sind die ins Gehirn eingebrannt, das Sieht dann wenigstens keiner.
Wenn das nur mit allem so einfach wäre.


----------



## fireflyer (1. August 2009)

moin allerseits...
ich war jetzt ein paar tage nicht da, daher konnte ich nicht sofort zum thema schreiben, bei mir gehts noch um die konditions/technik geschichte...

ich werd dann zur besagten 8,5h tour mal nicht aufschlagen, is glaub ich besser für alle beteiligten 
stattdessen versuch ich mich mittwochs mal dranzuhängen, vorausgesetzt es klappt mit meinem schichtplan, ansonsten müssten die studenten mich hinter sich her ziehen
ich sammel dann mal noch ein paar höhenmeter und bin nächste saison dabei


----------



## fireflyer (1. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Fireflyer hinkt meiner Meinung nach nur konditionell etwas hinterher...



schön gesagt


----------



## karsten13 (1. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> weil diese Tour mir so viel Spaß gemacht hat, habe ich letzte Woche beschlossen sie noch ein Mal am Sonntag nachzufahren.



hmm, der besagte Sonntag ist doch morgen oder? 
Findet die Tour statt? Aber wahrscheinlich ist die Startzeit eh nix für mich 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (1. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hmm, der besagte Sonntag ist doch morgen oder?
> Findet die Tour statt? Aber wahrscheinlich ist die Startzeit eh nix für mich
> 
> Gruss,
> ...



M0in, 

rechnerisch hast du Recht (also vom Datum des Posts ausgesehen). Aber, ich beziehe mich in meinem Text auf die Tour vom 19.07. und erzähle, dass ich beschlossen habe "diese" nächsten Sonntag noch mal zu fahren und d. h. am 26.07. Morgen werde ich mal pausieren und chillen, denn die Taunusumrundung hatte in sich. Mehr dazu aber morgen...

Gruß

E.

p. s. schön zu hören, dass du heil zurück bist! und erzähl mal was bei Gelegenheit davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> denn die Taunusumrundung hatte in sich. Mehr dazu aber morgen...



aha, Du bist bei Tobias mitgefahren  . Daran hatte ich auch überlegt, musste heute aber mal mein Schlafdefizit reduzieren  .
Es hat dann aber noch zu dieser Tour gereicht und ich habe mehrfach Marko mit seiner Begleitung getroffen ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. schön zu hören, dass du heil zurück bist! und erzähl mal was bei Gelegenheit davon!



bin's grad am aufschreiben, Bilder gibt's aber schon.

Ausserdem war ich schon bei der AWB-Tour am Mittwoch dabei, obwohl, meine Beine waren da eigentlich nicht anwesend 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (2. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Es hat dann aber noch zu dieser Tour gereicht und ich habe mehrfach Marko mit seiner Begleitung getroffen ...



Ja Ja und hoffentlich gut nach Hause gebracht  (die Begleitung).
Da bist du ja ne ordentliche Tour gefahren und im übrigen ich glaube wir sprachen von unterschiedlichen Sprüngen am Bogenschießplatz. Ich sagte doch das ich den Sprung fahre, damit meinte ich aber nicht die Stelle an der wir dich beobachtet haben. Ich glaube das Teil würde ich auch nicht  fahren.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## sipaq (2. August 2009)

Am Bogenschießplatz war ich gestern auch und ich bin zum ersten Mal sauber und ohne absteigen runtergekommen. 

Dank eines heftigen Sturzes dort im letzten Jahr bin ich dort auch seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gefahren. Aber jetzt werde ich den Spot sicher wieder öfter in meine Touren einbauen. Sind nämlich ein paar richtig geile Trails da.

Und sofern wir über denselben Sprung da reden: Den fahr ich auch nicht.


----------



## Marko S (2. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Am Bogenschießplatz war ich gestern auch und ich bin zum ersten Mal sauber und ohne absteigen runtergekommen.
> 
> Dank eines heftigen Sturzes dort im letzten Jahr bin ich dort auch seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gefahren. Aber jetzt werde ich den Spot sicher wieder öfter in meine Touren einbauen. Sind nämlich ein paar richtig geile Trails da.
> 
> Und sofern wir über denselben Sprung da reden: Den fahr ich auch nicht.



Ich meine den ganz oben, da musst du noch ein ganzes Stück fahren bevor du zum
Bogenschießplatz kommst, aber das sollten wir hier nicht weiter kommentieren (zu öffentlich).

Da sind wir ja alle an den gleichen Stellen rumgegurkt. Aber den Trail währe meine Begleitung nie gefahren und mitkommen würde sie bestimmt auch nie wieder, der Hünerberg war aber auch o.K. für uns. Ich kann ja auch mal ne lockere Tour fahren.


Gruß
Marko


----------



## Everstyle (2. August 2009)

Moin, 

also die Bilder sind schon mal nicht schlecht, ich habe aber nur einige angeschaut, sind einfach soviele  Besonders beeindruckt haben mich aber die Bilder auf denen die schmale Abfahrt entlang des Hangs zu sehen ist, bei der nur ein mini Draht die Wanderwegbegrenzung ausmacht. Puhh...ich glaube, hier wäre ich abgestiegen. Das mal dazu...

Bogenschießplatz ist meiner Ansicht nach definitiv etwas für Geübte. Auf gut Glück losfahren und hoffen, ist hier glaub ich, nicht so gut. Dafür gibt es einfach zu viele große Steine, die beim Sturz weh tun könnten. Anderseits, Übung macht auch den Meister.

Jetzt aber ein paar kurze Worte zu der Tour von Gestern. 

Ich bin sehr früh, nämlich um 05:55 aufgestanden. Erstaunlicher Weise ging es ohne Probleme,  was ein Mal wieder eine Bestätigung dafür ist, dass ein früher Wecktermin kein Problem ist, sobald ein interessantes Motiv dahinter steckt. 

Wir sind ziemlich zügig gestartet und haben uns gem. der Wegbeschreibung zu den einzelnen Zielen aufgemacht (weshalb ich auf die Beschreibung der einzelnen Punkte hier einfach mal verzichte). Das Tempo war für mich von Beginn an um einige Kurbeln zu hoch und so habe ich mir einfach nur gedacht, bei Km 100 steige ich aus, wenn es so weiter geht. Aber zum Glück (im Unglück) haben wir auf Grund von diversen Pannen gleich mehrere Pausen machen müssen, so dass ich einiges an Erholung gehabt habe und letztendlich die Tour nahezu komplett gefahren bin; muss ich mal hier erhlich gestehen. 

Tsja, ich könnte noch hier div. Anstiege, Wege, Pausen, Pannen etc. bechreiben, aber das wäre glaub ich zu langeweilig. Deshalb, gibt es von meiner Seite nur ein kurzes Fazit: lang, zermürbend und doch sehr schön. 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. 



p. s. s. ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Anblick des Feldbergs am Horizont mir neue Kräfte verleihen würde...


----------



## sipaq (2. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Bogenschießplatz ist meiner Ansicht nach definitiv etwas für Geübte. Auf gut Glück losfahren und hoffen, ist hier glaub ich, nicht so gut. Dafür gibt es einfach zu viele große Steine, die beim Sturz weh tun könnten. Anderseits, Übung macht auch den Meister.


Yep. Das ist schon ein recht technischer Trail, der IMO auch nochmal 'ne Schippe härter ist als z.B. die Weiße Mauer oder die härteren Abschnitte des Reichenbachtrails.

Für mich war es gut, dass ich ihn lange Zeit nicht gefahren bin und ihn erst gestern mal wieder ausprobiert habe. Denn so war die Bestätigung meiner fahrtechnischen Fortschritte innerhalb der letzten 15 Monate umso größer 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Wir sind ziemlich zügig gestartet und haben uns gem. der Wegbeschreibung zu den einzelnen Zielen aufgemacht (weshalb ich auf die Beschreibung der einzelnen Punkte hier einfach mal verzichte). Das Tempo war für mich von Beginn an um einige Kurbeln zu hoch und so habe ich mir einfach nur gedacht, bei Km 100 steige ich aus, wenn es so weiter geht.


Ok, gut das ich nicht mitgekommen bin. Wenn Dir das Tempo schon zu heftig war, wäre ich da wohl auch kaum locker mitgekommen.



Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s.


Heftig! Gratulation zur geschafften Strecke und Höhe! 

Ich hab gestern immerhin knapp die Hälfte der Kilometer (70) und gut die Hälfte der Höhenmeter (1600) geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (3. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> bin's grad am aufschreiben, Bilder gibt's aber schon.



so, habe fertig. Wer mag, kann den Bericht zum Alpencross hier nachlesen.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (3. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so, habe fertig. Wer mag, kann den Bericht zum Alpencross hier nachlesen.


Klingt gut, muss aber teilweise ja auch richtig hart gewesen sein, wenn jemand wie Du immer mal wieder Trails ausgelassen bzw. geschoben hat. 

Außerdem nehme ich das jetzt mal als Erinnerung meine Etappen 5 und 6 in den kommenden Tagen zu posten. Danke dafür!


----------



## Everstyle (3. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so, habe fertig. Wer mag, kann den Bericht zum Alpencross hier nachlesen.
> 
> n8,
> 
> Karsten.



In dem Zusammenhang würde ich gerne folgende Frage in die Runde werfen: wie "viel" Trail braucht der Biker???

Ich habe diese Frage bewusst offen formuliert, so kann diese aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln, wie Schwierigkeitsgrad, Risiko oder auch einfach Spaß betrachtet und beantwortet werden. Selber möchte ich aber noch nicht Stellung dazu nehmen (später). 

Warum mir das gerade durch den Kopf so geht? 

Nun, neben dem Bericht von Karsten, in dem ziemlich heftige Trails beschrieben und mit wirklich schönem Bildmaterial belegt werden, beschäftige ich mich eben mit dieser Frage, weil ich Anfang Oktober meinen Bekannten Appi (Guide von AX2008) besuchen und mit ihm einige Trails aus seinem TransAlp-Tirol Repertoire ausprobieren werde. Wobei ich mir noch ziemlich unsicher bin, ob ich das alles wirklich so fahren will. Hier findet ihr die aktuellen Fotos von der letzten Tour; die haben echt in sich LINK 

Ich freu mich wie immer auf die zahlreichen Antworten. 

E.style


----------



## TRB (3. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so, habe fertig. Wer mag, kann den Bericht zum Alpencross hier nachlesen.
> 
> n8,
> 
> Karsten.



beeindruckend...da weiß ich das ich noch viel zu tun habe bevor ich mich dieser aufgabe widme


----------



## karsten13 (4. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang würde ich gerne folgende Frage in die Runde werfen: wie "viel" Trail braucht der Biker???



ganz einfach: So viel wie geht 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Frage bewusst offen formuliert, so kann diese aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln, wie Schwierigkeitsgrad, Risiko oder auch einfach Spaß betrachtet und beantwortet werden. Selber möchte ich aber noch nicht Stellung dazu nehmen (später).



Risiken: Gehe ich ungern ein, Restrisiko bleibt natürlich.
Spaß: Das Grinsen nach dem Trail ist das Ziel.
Schwierigkeit: Es ist ein Ansporn zu sehen, was für andere wirklich fahrbar ist.








Everstyle schrieb:


> Warum mir das gerade durch den Kopf so geht?
> 
> Nun, neben dem Bericht von Karsten, in dem ziemlich heftige Trails beschrieben und mit wirklich schönem Bildmaterial belegt werden, beschäftige ich mich eben mit dieser Frage, weil ich Anfang Oktober meinen Bekannten Appi (Guide von AX2008) besuchen und mit ihm einige Trails aus seinem TransAlp-Tirol Repertoire ausprobieren werde. Wobei ich mir noch ziemlich unsicher bin, ob ich das alles wirklich so fahren will. Hier findet ihr die aktuellen Fotos von der letzten Tour; die haben echt in sich LINK



ein für mich sehr wichtiger Punkt: Höre auf Deinen Kopf, fahre nur das, was er zulässt.

Beispiel (aus "Deinen" Bildern): 






Das ist eigentlich nicht schwer, lässt mein Kopf aber nicht zu.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. August 2009)

Das Video ist  Solche Demonstrationen sind der Grund warum ich mir ein Trialrad zulegen möchte. Dann sagt der Kopf hoffentlich irgendwann "Ja JA JAAAAAAAAA!"


----------



## sipaq (4. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang würde ich gerne folgende Frage in die Runde werfen: wie "viel" Trail braucht der Biker???


Karsten hat es ja eigentlich schon gesagt: So viel wie möglich! 

Wobei ich das für mich persönlich etwas einschränken möchte. Zumindest im (steileren) Uphill ist mir eine breite Schotter- oder Asphaltauffahrt eigentlich lieber, einfach um Kraft zu sparen. Denn wenn ich oben ankomme und wegen der Trailauffahrt schon völlig platt bin, fehlt mir dann auch bergab die notwendige Lockerheit und Konzentration um solche Sachen zu fahren, wie Appi (sehr guter Fotograph ) sie da fotographiert hat.


----------



## sipaq (4. August 2009)

Vorbereitung | 1. Etappe | 2. Etappe | 3. Etappe | 4. Etappe |

Es geht weiter... (aber heute ohne Fotos, weil ich für diesen Tag keine guten Fotos habe) 

*5. Etappe Tramin-Molveno (94km, 2591hm)*

Der Tag fängt gut an, denn ich spüre meine Beine noch, trotz der Königsetappe am gestrigen Tag. Nach dem exzellenten Frühstück im Tirolerhof in Tramin machen wir uns dann alle fertig zur zweithärtesten Etappe (laut Ausschreibung) dieses Transalps. Kurz und knackig soll heute das Motto sein. Die Ausschreibung verspricht 55km und 1980hm.

Wie man schon an der Überschrift dieses Berichts sieht kommt es meistens anders und zweitens als man denkt. 

Heute starten wir wieder um 9 Uhr, was sich schnell als Fehler herausstellt. Schon zu dieser frühen Stunde brennt die Südtiroler Sonne unbarmherzig auf uns hinab. Kurz bevor es so richtig in den Anstieg hoch zum Fennerjoch (ca. 1300hm am Stück von 230m auf 1560m) geht, gibts noch eine Schrecksekunde für mich: Als wir an einem in seinem Hauseingang stehenden Bauern mit seinem Schäferhund in Rungg vorbeiradeln, schießt der Schäferhund plötzlich los und will mich beißen. Nur ein wildes Ausweichmanöver von mir und ein (Gott sei Dank) beherzt reagierender Hundebesitzer verhindern hier schlimmeres. Mein Puls ist auf jeden Fall jetzt schon mal auf 190. 

Nach ca. 600 gefahrenen Höhenmetern kommen wir Gott sei Dank in den Wald und dadurch wird es etwas kühler. Ich bin aber schon völlig nassgeschwitzt. Selbst mein atmungsaktives Trikot und das daruntergetragene Funktions-Shirt sind völlig schweißdurchtränkt, so dass nur noch ein beherztes Auswringen hier weiterhilft.

Auf ca. 1400m Höhe angekommen bietet sich uns dann die nächste Überraschung. Angeblich soll es auf dem gesamten Alpencross ja keine einzige Schiebepassage geben  aber jetzt eröffnet uns unser Guide, dass wir die letzten 160hm jetzt per Pedes zurücklegen müssen, da der Weg leider nur bergab fahrbar sei. Da hat er leider Recht. 

Oben angekommen sind wir erstmal mitten im nirgendwo. So wie es ausschaut war hier schon seit Wochen kein Mensch mehr, so überwachsen sind die vom Fenner Joch abgehenden Trails. Uns passt das aber, denn so macht das anschließende Trailsurfen noch mehr Spaß.

Über nette Trails und am Ende eine kurze Schotterpiste geht es dann zum Rifugio Sores. Dort meint unser Guide, sei er bekannt uns es gäbe gutes, billiges Essen. Wie sich herausstellt hat unser Guide da noch untertrieben. Der eineutig vom anderen Ufer stammende Kellner mag unseren Guide Berny offensichtlich ganz besonders.  Nur scheint das leider eine rein einseitige Affäre zu sein. 

Jedenfalls bekommen wir leckeres Ciabatta mit Olivenöl, leckere Pasta Bolognese, selbstgemachten Apfelstrudel der Hausherrin daumen, mehr als ausreichend Mineralwasser und zum Abschluss noch einen selbstgebrannten Walnusslikör daumen und das alles für 7,50 pro Person. Best deal ever!!! 

Jetzt gehts abwärts nach Mollaro und rein ins Debakel. Wie sich unten in Mollaro schnell rausstellt, können wir die ursprünglich geplante Route von Mollaro nach Cressino (6km) auf dem Fahrradstreifen der Schnellstraße nicht fahren, da diese Schnellstraße seit dem letzten Besuch unseres Guides in dieser Gegend vor einem Jahr inzwischen für Fahrräder gesperrt ist. Nun entwickelt sich eine muntere Routen-Erkundungs-Tour. 

Recht schnell finden wir heraus, dass wir in Richtung Süden nicht über den Fluss Noce hinüberkommen, weswegen wir uns nordwärts wenden. Knapp 10km nördlich gelingt uns dann die Überfahrt bei Tasullo, nur leider kennt sich in der Gegend nun wirklich niemand mehr aus. Wir versuchen es aber einfach mal, indem wir uns immer südlich halten. Und tatsächlich kommen wir über die Runde Tuenno-Flavon-Campodenno-Lover-Sporminore-Maurina nach Spormaggiore (immer mal wieder unterbrochen, durch den (fehlgeschlagenen) Versuch einen Abzweig zu nehmen. 

Ich bin mittlerweile völlig am Ende. Das ständige Auf- und Ab auf dieser Umfahrung hat mir ganz schön die Körner aus dem Körper gezogen. Am liebsten würde ich unserem Guide die Gurgel umdrehen, nur leider fährt er vorne in der Gruppe und ich hechle hinten hinterher.  Da bleibt einem kaum Zeit die schöne Gegend zu begutachten und die ersten Ausblicke in die Brenta-Dolomiten zu erhaschen. Um meinen Körper halbwegs wieder in Schwung zu bringen, genehmige ich mir mein allererstes Energy-Gel (Powerbar Caffeinated Apple). Pfui bah! Ist das eklig. Immerhin hilft es. 

Ab Maurina kennt sich Berny dann Gott sei Dank wieder aus. In Spormaggiore debattieren wir dann kurz, wie es weitergehen soll. Eigentlich sieht die Tour eine Auffahrt nach Andalo abseits der Passstraße vor. Berny meint, da gäbe es noch ein paar nette 25% Rampen. Ich weigere mich und ziehe die Gruppe auf meine Seite.  Wir haben jetzt schon über 2000hm in den Beinen und noch über 500hm hoch nach Andalo vor uns. Da muss ich es mir nicht noch extra dreckig geben. Mir gehts schon mies genug.

Also fahren wir die Passstraße hoch nach Andalo hoch. Das Energy Gel in Kombination mit einem kurz danach verfutterten Powerbar Riegel wirkt wahre Wunder. Nach ca. 150 gefahrenen Höhenmetern ist der Kopf plötzlich wieder frei und auch die Beine fühlen sich wieder besser an. Ich kann mich endlich vom Ende der mittlerweile schon gut auseinander gefahrenen Gruppe wegbewegen und mache Platz nach vorne gut. Nach ca. 500hm Aufstieg komme ich dann als Dritter oben am Sattel oberhalb von Andalo an. Unsere beiden Holländer haben schon ein Bier parat  und ich bestelle mir auch eins, während wir auf die restlichen drei Gruppenmitglieder und unseren Guide warten.

Jetzt geht es Gott sei Dank nur noch bergab und nach einem netten, kleinen Trail erblicken wir endlich den wunderschönen Lago di Molveno an unserem Etappenziel. Fünf Minuten bevor ein heftiger Schauer auf den Ort herabgeht kommen wir im Hotel an. Wir sind alle völlig fertig, aber froh die heutige Etappe (kurzfristig umgetauft in "Kaiseretappe") geschafft zu haben.

Nachdem ich jetzt innerhalb von 2 Tagen fast 5000hm geplättet habe, bin ich richtig stolz auf mich. Morgen ist die letzte Etappe. Der Gardasee kann kommen...


Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. August 2009)

Immer mehr AX-Berichte  Macht mich net so neidisch, ich kann mir das noch nicht leisten 

Wie siehts morgen aus? Arbeitnehmer-Startzeit wohl wieder 18:00, irgendwelche Beamten oder Studendeköpp die schon vorher Zeit haben fürn kleines Aufwärmründchen? 
Ich muss sowieso vorher noch an der Uni aufm Riedberg was vorbeibringen und ich will net erst um 17 Uhr aufkreuzen und feststellen, dass der Prof schon heim is. Also bin ich wohl spätestens 16 Uhr an der Uni und fahr dann eh schon in den Taunus, kurzentschlossene können sich auch telefonisch bei mir einklinken.


----------



## sipaq (4. August 2009)

Morgen kann ich nicht, da ich da statt Höhenmetern eher Alkoholika vernichten werde (Polterabend). Aber ich wollte heute Abend mal bei den Jungs vom MTBC Frankfurt mitfahren (siehe Nachbar-Thread). 

Die Jungs wollen aber erst um 18.30 Uhr los. Sofern sich jemand auch schon um 18 Uhr bereitfinden würde, könnten wir natürlich auch schon um diese Zeit an der Hohemark losfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (4. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen aus? Arbeitnehmer-Startzeit wohl wieder 18:00, irgendwelche Beamten oder Studendeköpp die schon vorher Zeit haben fürn kleines Aufwärmründchen?



Da heißt ja nicht ohne Grund Afterwork-Biken...merkste was?! 

Bin morgen auf jeden Fall um 18 Uhr an der Hohemark. Mal schaun, wer sich so findet. Diesmal auch wieder mit einem richtigen Fahrrad...


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. August 2009)

Deswegen ja auch meine artgerechte Unterscheidung 

Richtiges Fahrrad? Du meinst mit der Sänfte für verwöhnte Arbeitnehmer


----------



## fireflyer (5. August 2009)

da ich mich bei beamter angesprochen fühl, muss ich leider absagen, nachtdienst...
und vorher keine zeit, zuviel anderer zirkus um die ohren
werd mich aber demnächst nochmal melden, vllt geht ja nochmal ne tagsüber runde mit obvious


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. August 2009)

Eine schöne Runde mit Tücken in kleinem Kreise (ghost und sod waren dabei). 50 km - 3:18h - 1100 hm - 15er Schnitt. Allerdings ab Niederursel bis anschließend Heddernheim. Die andern beiden haben etwas weniger  

@Ghost: Schau dir im Anhang einfach mal an wie dämlich wir im Gemüse gelandet sind und wieviel Zeit wir das nächste Mal sparen werden 
Der sod sieht das bestimmt auch grad am Monitor


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Ghost: Schau dir im Anhang einfach mal an wie dämlich wir im Gemüse gelandet sind und wieviel Zeit wir das nächste Mal sparen werden
> Der sod sieht das bestimmt auch grad am Monitor


Wo war denn das? Ende Rote-Kreuz-Trail?

By the way, hat heute Abend jemand Lust 'ne Runde zu drehen? Ich dürfte so ab 18 Uhr Zeit zum biken haben und wollte das geniale Wetter nochmal nutzen. Any takers?


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. August 2009)

Ja, ende RKZ-Trail.
Bin heute Abend bei Lagerfeuer und Live-Musik am Main, Interessierte sind herzlich eingeladen. Start etwa 18 Uhr. Näheres dann über PN.


----------



## HelixBonus (6. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Ghost: Schau dir im Anhang einfach mal an wie dämlich wir im Gemüse gelandet sind und wieviel Zeit wir das nächste Mal sparen werden
> Der sod sieht das bestimmt auch grad am Monitor



Das nächste Mal wieder mit ortskundigem Guide, ich will nicht wieder soviel denken müssen! 
Und dann auch wieder mit einem Luftdruck unter 3,2 Bar...


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal wieder mit ortskundigem Guide, ich will nicht wieder soviel denken müssen!


<hint>Damit kann ich heute Abend dienen</hint>


----------



## Marko S (6. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Ghost: Schau dir im Anhang einfach mal an wie dämlich wir im Gemüse gelandet sind und wieviel Zeit wir das nächste Mal sparen werden
> Der sod sieht das bestimmt auch grad am Monitor



Wie so das denn, ihr seit doch den kompletten Trail gefahren?
Wie ihr dann weiter gefahren seit ist ja nicht zu erkennen, ich vermute über den Fuchsstein, wenn dem so ist hättet ihr natürlich früher abbiegen können b.z.w. ein paar Meter weiter unten zum Fuchsstein hoch.

Bis die Tage
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. August 2009)

sie sind ein stück b8 gefahren und dann in niemandsland ohne wirklichen weg eingebogen 
den fuxstein haben sie laut dem kartenausschnitt nicht angesteuert, da ja in einer ca. 180° wende wieder zurück gefahren wurde ...


----------



## Everstyle (6. August 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal wieder mit ortskundigem Guide, ich will nicht wieder soviel denken müssen!


Faules Pack hier!!! Da ist man ein Mal nicht dabei...tststst...

Nun, ich war jedenfalls gestern auch unterwegs, konnte aber nicht als Guide zur Verfügung stehen, da ich in erster Linie meinen Schwager und Albert durch den Taunus "gejagt" habe. Und da der erster sehr unerfahren (aber nicht unkonditioniert) ist, wollte ich ihn nicht gleich auf die ganzen Trails hetzen. Zudem keine vernünftigen Schuhe, dafür aber Klickies am Rad. Doch es hat alles super funktioniert und wir sind am Ende knapp 65Km und 1100Hm gefahren (17er Schnitt). Dabei AK, Feldi und HB besucht und zum Schluß noch ein paar neue Wege/Verbindungen ausprobiert (muss sagen, sehr geil; bin zudem am überlegen, diese mal heraufzufahren...aber das irgendwann später).

Heute Abend leider keine Zeit, WE wird auch nix; vielleicht nächste Woche Mittwoch. 

E.style

p. s. Gruß an Dr.Faust (den ich an der Hohemark aufgegabelt habe); wir müssen bei Gelegenheit weiter über den Rahmen philosophieren...


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> sie sind ein stück b8 gefahren und dann in niemandsland ohne wirklichen weg eingebogen
> den fuxstein haben sie laut dem kartenausschnitt nicht angesteuert, da ja in einer ca. 180° wende wieder zurück gefahren wurde ...



Da _ist_ ein Weg, und der ist am Anfang sogar asphaltiert! Er wird dann allerdings immer grüner und etwa 30m vor der WAB muss man das Rad dann schultern...


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Da _ist_ ein Weg, und der ist am Anfang sogar asphaltiert! Er wird dann allerdings immer grüner und etwa 30m vor der WAB muss man das Rad dann schultern...



 uups. hab net genau geschaut. sah auf den ersten blick so aus, als wäret ihr direkt gegenüber der wab vom naturfreundehaus kommend reingefahren. das hab ich mal erfolglos probiert.
den anderen weg kenn ich nicht, da der wohl von der wab aus nicht zu sehen ist. fahr an dem punkt immer links zum einstieg rot-kreuz-trail bzw. schneise ...


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2009)

Anscheinend kann/will keiner heute Abend mitkommen.  Ich werd dann wahrscheinlich doch lieber Volleyball spielen gehen. Falls es sich jemand doch noch anders überlegt, bis 17.30 Uhr könnt ihr mich noch umpolen. Telefonnummer findet Ihr in meinen zahlreich hier im Thread veröffentlichten LMB-Einträgen.


----------



## HelixBonus (6. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Anscheinend kann/will keiner heute Abend mitkommen.  Ich werd dann wahrscheinlich doch lieber Volleyball spielen gehen. Falls es sich jemand doch noch anders überlegt, bis 17.30 Uhr könnt ihr mich noch umpolen. Telefonnummer findet Ihr in meinen zahlreich hier im Thread veröffentlichten LMB-Einträgen.



Leider nicht!
Nachdem mein Bock mich gestern gleich mehrfach abgeworfen hat muss ich meinen Fuss leider erst mal ein paar Tage schonen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (7. August 2009)

Nach etwa drei Flaschen Prosecco und drei Bier (am Mainufer) bin ich hier (zu Hause) völlig entspannt um mich hier über Trails zu unterhalten, weshalb ich dann doch noch auf meine Frage zurück kommen möchte. 

Nun, meine Idee/mein Gedanke war einfach die/der: wenn ich hier einen kniffligen Trail im Taunus fahre, dann weiss ich, dass ich bei einem Fahrfehler ich in den meisten Fällen in der Botanik lande; im Gegesatz dazu bin ich in den Alpen dann meistens etwa 300/500Hm weiter unten zu finden... Und das ist das, was mir am meisten zu schaffen macht! 

Klar bin ich vorischitg und ich steige auch immer brav ab, wenn ich das Gefühl habe nicht mehr weiter kommen zu können bzw. zu wollen. Doch ich frage ich mich manchmal, wer in Anbetracht der Gefahr diese Risiken freiwillig eingehen mag, um "mal eben diesen oder jenen Trail zu fahren"

Das ist z. B. eine Stecke, dich definitiv schieben werde...






Am Ende denke ich einfach, so wie die meisten es hier geschildert habe, "fahre das, was du glaubst, was geht und lass den Rest einfach sein" und glaube, damit nix verkehrt machen zu können, oder?

E.secco.style

p. s. Appi ist nicht der Fotograph, das waren seine Kollegen; Er ist btw. der Kerl, den Karsten verlinkt hat
p. s. s. wers so hardcore mag, der kann auch eine ganze Tour bei ihm buchen (www.appi.at)
p. s. s. s. @simon: jetzt weisst du, wie man sich nach 2000Hm anfühlt, wenn man noch weitere 500-800Hm fahren muss; ist jedefnalls ein ziemlich irres Gefühl


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. August 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Bock mich gestern gleich mehrfach abgeworfen hat muss ich meinen Fuss leider erst mal ein paar Tage schonen....



Mehrfach? Hab ich was verpasst? 
Gute Besserung für den Fuß, ist hoffentlich nur bisi angedotzt, nix ernstes?


----------



## karsten13 (7. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Gute Besserung für den Fuß, ist hoffentlich nur bisi angedotzt, nix ernstes?



@ghost: Auch von mir Gute Besserung!



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Ghost: Schau dir im Anhang einfach mal an wie dämlich wir im Gemüse gelandet sind und wieviel Zeit wir das nächste Mal sparen werden



auf den "Weg" bin ich auch schon reingefallen, der hört einfach auf und man versinkt im Morast ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> Nach etwa drei Flaschen Prosecco und drei Bier (am Mainufer)



da war ich eben auch noch ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> Nun, meine Idee/mein Gedanke war einfach die/der: wenn ich hier einen kniffligen Trail im Taunus fahre, dann weiss ich, dass ich bei einem Fahrfehler ich in den meisten Fällen in der Botanik lande; im Gegesatz dazu bin ich in den Alpen dann meistens etwa 300/500Hm weiter unten zu finden... Und das ist das, was mir am meisten zu schaffen macht!



das geht mir genauso. Es hilft ungemein, wenn man das ausblendet, indem man sich auf den Weg konzentriert und nur dahin schaut - ja nicht nach unten ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> Klar bin ich vorischitg und ich steige auch immer brav ab, wenn ich das Gefühl habe nicht mehr weiter kommen zu können bzw. zu wollen. Doch ich frage ich mich manchmal, wer in Anbetracht der Gefahr diese Risiken freiwillig eingehen mag, um "mal eben diesen oder jenen Trail zu fahren"



wie schon geschrieben, ist bei mir Bauchsache, im Zweifel steig ich ab.
Die Risiken glaube ich schon einschätzen zu können, wobei ich natürlich gar nicht an technische Defekte in solchen Trails denken mag ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> Das ist z. B. eine Stecke, dich definitiv schieben werde...



ja, würde ich auch schieben. Aber wenn der Abhang in Fahrtrichtung rechts wäre, würde ich überlegen es zu fahren. Hört sich blöd an, aber da ich intuitiv immer links ausklinke ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> Am Ende denke ich einfach, so wie die meisten es hier geschildert habe, "fahre das, was du glaubst, was geht und lass den Rest einfach sein" und glaube, damit nix verkehrt machen zu können, oder?





n8,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (7. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Nun, meine Idee/mein Gedanke war einfach die/der: wenn ich hier einen kniffligen Trail im Taunus fahre, dann weiss ich, dass ich bei einem Fahrfehler ich in den meisten Fällen in der Botanik lande; im Gegesatz dazu bin ich in den Alpen dann meistens etwa 300/500Hm weiter unten zu finden... Und das ist das, was mir am meisten zu schaffen macht!


Machen wir uns doch mal nichts vor. Wenns Dich an den falschen Stellen im Taunus abschmeißt kannst Du durchaus auch mal 10-15m tiefer wieder aufwachen. Da gehts halt nicht steil runter, aber genügend Aua-Potential (oder schlimmeres) ist da auch vorhanden.

Das war zum Beispiel bei mir der Grund, dass ich mich bis zum vergangenen Wochenende über ein Jahr nicht mehr an den Bogenschießplatz-Trail rangewagt habe. Da bin ich im letzten Juni mal übel gestürzt und hatte da dann halt 'ne mentale Blockade.

Und außerdem gibts ja in den Alpen auch genügend heftige/steile Passagen, wo es links oder rechts nicht gleich mehrere 100m runtergeht.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Doch ich frage ich mich manchmal, wer in Anbetracht der Gefahr diese Risiken freiwillig eingehen mag, um "mal eben diesen oder jenen Trail zu fahren"
> 
> Das ist z. B. eine Stecke, dich definitiv schieben werde...


Also reizen würde es mich schon. 

Ich denke es hängt immer davon ab, was man vorher schon so gefahren ist und wie man sich fühlt. Fahren können wir (Du, Karsten, Ich) das eigentlich alle. Auf dem Bild sieht das nach max. S1 aus, also ist das Problem rein kopfbedingt.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Am Ende denke ich einfach, so wie die meisten es hier geschildert habe, "fahre das, was du glaubst, was geht und lass den Rest einfach sein" und glaube, damit nix verkehrt machen zu können, oder?






Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. s. s. @simon: jetzt weisst du, wie man sich nach 2000Hm anfühlt, wenn man noch weitere 500-800Hm fahren muss; ist jedenfalls ein ziemlich irres Gefühl


Ja und nein. 

Bei unserer 2000hm Tour Mitte Juni zum Beispiel, hätte das bei mir nicht funktioniert. Zum einen war ich da echt nach 2000hm völligst platt und es wär echt nix mehr gegangen. Zum zweiten war halt ein Bahnhof in der Nähe und somit mental auch kein Anreiz es nochmal zu versuchen.

In den Alpen war es andersrum. Ich war zwar platt, aber ich habe schon noch gespürt, dass da noch etwas geht. Und ein Bahnhof war auch weit und breit nicht in Sicht  weswegen sich mein Gehirn auch keine Auswege suchen konnte.


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Machen wir uns doch mal nichts vor. Wenns Dich an den falschen Stellen im Taunus abschmeißt kannst Du durchaus auch mal 10-15m tiefer wieder aufwachen. Da gehts halt nicht steil runter, aber genügend Aua-Potential (oder schlimmeres) ist da auch vorhanden.
> 
> Das war zum Beispiel bei mir der Grund, dass ich mich bis zum vergangenen Wochenende über ein Jahr nicht mehr an den Bogenschießplatz-Trail rangewagt habe. Da bin ich im letzten Juni mal übel gestürzt und hatte da dann halt 'ne mentale Blockade.



Da frag ich mich manchmal ob es nicht eine Frage der Zeit ist bis ich da hinfliege  Ich bin da gestern wieder mehr runtergeflogen als gefahren und wenn der Blick manchmal nicht mehr als einen Meter vor das Rad reicht dann gibts aber Überraschungen 
Interessant ist ja auch der Gewöhnungseffekt: Man kennt die Trails und dann weiß man, dass man ihn fahren kann. So mancher leichterer Trail den ich nicht kenne hält mich dagegen auf und ich fang an zu schieben..


----------



## sipaq (7. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich manchmal ob es nicht eine Frage der Zeit ist bis ich da hinfliege  Ich bin da gestern wieder mehr runtergeflogen als gefahren und wenn der Blick manchmal nicht mehr als einen Meter vor das Rad reicht dann gibts aber Überraschungen
> Interessant ist ja auch der Gewöhnungseffekt: Man kennt die Trails und dann weiß man, dass man ihn fahren kann. So mancher leichterer Trail den ich nicht kenne hält mich dagegen auf und ich fang an zu schieben..


Wie jetzt gestern? Ich dachte, Du konntest gestern nicht fahren? Hättest Du halt mal was gesagt, dann hätte ich nicht Beachvolleyball spielen müssen 

Wie siehts denn heute Abend und am WE bei Euch aus? Heute soll es ja zum letzten Mal trocken sein, während man sich am WE zumindest ab und an mal auf ein Gewitter einstellen muss...


----------



## Marko S (7. August 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Leider nicht!
> Nachdem mein Bock mich gestern gleich mehrfach abgeworfen hat muss ich meinen Fuss leider erst mal ein paar Tage schonen....



Ne Ne Ne solltest doch die Feder hinten wieder raus bauen. Die Federgabel vorne würde dann doch reichen.


----------



## sipaq (7. August 2009)

So, ich hau jetzt von der Arbeit ab und bin hoffentlich irgendwann zwischen 17.30 Uhr und 18.00 Uhr an der Hohemark. Wer noch Lust hat mitzukommen, anrufen (Nummer gibts hier).

Wollte heute mal ein bißchen Trailerkundung machen und mal sehen, ob ich den Zacken ohne fremde Hilfe finde...


----------



## HelixBonus (7. August 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ne Ne Ne solltest doch die Feder hinten wieder raus bauen. Die Federgabel vorne würde dann doch reichen.



Wer den Schaden hat...


----------



## karsten13 (7. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wer noch Lust hat mitzukommen, anrufen (Nummer gibts hier).



nur mal als Hinweis: Verfallene LMB's werden nicht mehr öffentlich angezeigt, Deine Tel.-Nr. findet somit niemand ...

Wie sieht es eigentlich morgen aus? sod hatte Mittwoch was erwähnt ...
Wenn das nix gibt, wer wäre um 13:00 HM dabei?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (7. August 2009)

Nach langem Hin und Her und neuen Bremsbelägen würde ich morgen doch gerne nach Amorbach fahren.

Abfahrt spätestens 11:00 Uhr.
Ich könnte noch 2 Räder und eine Nase mitnehmen.
Alternativ auch 1 zusätzliches Rad und 3 Leute.
Wenn alle Stricke reißen organisiere ich morgen noch einen zusätzlichen Dachträger. Dann wären es 2+3.
Treffpunkt wäre im südlichen oder östlichen Frankfurt.

Ich kenne mich da zwar nicht besonders aus, denke aber dass da streckentechnisch nix schief gehen kann.

Länge: bis fertig
HM: bis einer abwinkt
Mittagspause: würde ich gerne machen


----------



## karsten13 (7. August 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Nach langem Hin und Her und neuen Bremsbelägen würde ich morgen doch gerne nach Amorbach fahren.
> 
> Abfahrt spätestens 11:00 Uhr.
> Ich könnte noch 2 Räder und eine Nase mitnehmen.
> ...



hört sich gut an  . Wir könnten uns um 11 bei mir treffen (Adresse im Impressum von karsten13.de) und je nachdem wieviele mit wollen, nehmen wir halt mein Auto auch noch ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (7. August 2009)

Also ich wär dabei. Ich habe aber weder von Dir (sod) noch von Karsten die Handynummer. Insofern wäre es gut, wenn mich einer morgen nochmal anrufen könnte (Null Eins Sieben Vier - Drei Eins Eins Vier Eins Sieben Vier).

Ich war wie schon geschrieben heute allein auf Erkundungsfahrt unterwegs. Hab eine (mir) neue Auffahrt zum Fuchsstein gefunden und war zum ersten Mal am Zacken.  Am Ende waren es 997hm und 56km. Mehr ging leider dank zweier Platten nicht. 

Positiv vermerken möchte ich noch, dass mein abgefahrener Fat Albert Hinterreifen mir einen neuen Rekord von Frankfurt zur Hohemark ermöglicht hat. Von Haustür bis zum Parkplatz in 35 Minuten. Das war ein 24er Schnitt für die 14km. 

Hier noch zwei Fotos:

*Blick zum Altkönig vom Fuchsstein*





*Blick vom Zacken inkl. 2 Heißluftballons (weiß irgendeiner welcher Funkturm das ist?)*


----------



## karsten13 (7. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Blick vom Zacken inkl. 2 Heißluftballons (weiß irgendeiner welcher Funkturm das ist?)



ich hab das auch schon überlegt und glaube, dass der in der Nähe der Platte bei Wiesbaden steht.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (8. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Blick vom Zacken inkl. 2 Heißluftballons (weiß irgendeiner welcher Funkturm das ist?)*
> ...


Das kann gut sein. Das müsste dann die Hohe Wurzel sein. Ganz schön weit weg. Hier sind die Koordinaten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. August 2009)

@sipaq: Ich meinte den Mittwoch nicht den Donnerstag. Ich konnte gestern nicht mehr ins Forum schauen aber ich war gestern auch so ab 17 Uhr mit IronShit im Taunus unterwegs (war eine sehr spontane Runde).
Das Ergebnis:




Überschlag _nach_ dem schweren Abschnitt an der weißen Mauer  Dem Edge hats hats die Halterung zerrissen, der lag noch auf dem Trail.

Immer wenn ich mit IronShit fahre geht irgendwas zu Bruch  Dafür ist mir nichts passiert, der Fuß tut nur ein bisschen weh aber das is spätestens nach dem Wochenende auch schon weg.


----------



## sipaq (8. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Überschlag _nach_ dem schweren Abschnitt an der weißen Mauer  Dem Edge hats hats die Halterung zerrissen, der lag noch auf dem Trail.


Urgh! 

Versteh ich das richtig, dass das nicht in den drei Spitzkehren, sondern danach passiert ist? Was hast Du denn da gemacht? Wieder zu langsam da durch und dann irgendeinen Unsinn angestellt?

Dich kann man auch nicht mal alleine in den Taunus lassen


----------



## Everstyle (9. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ãberschlag _nach_ dem schweren Abschnitt an der weiÃen Mauer... DafÃ¼r ist mir nichts passiert, der FuÃ tut nur ein bisschen weh aber das is spÃ¤testens nach dem Wochenende auch schon weg.



Ich klinge sicherlich, wie deine Mama, aber Junge, sei froh, dass dir NIX passiert ist! Denn so kannst du wenigstens weiter fahren.



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich manchmal ob es nicht eine Frage der Zeit ist bis ich da hinfliege...


Aber damit hast du dir deine Frage jetzt beantwortet. Zwar nicht am BogenschieÃplatz, dafÃ¼r an der WM 



sipaq schrieb:


> Dich kann man auch nicht mal alleine in den Taunus lassen



Also echt! Deshalb gibt es am Dienstag (unabhÃ¤ngig von der Mi Runde) eine Ausfahrt in den Taunus. Ich werde sehr frÃ¼h, nÃ¤mlich gegen 15 Uhr in FFm starten (vorausgesetzt arbeitstechnisch geht alles klar; wovon ich aber ausgehe), und bin gegen 15:45/15:55 an der Hohemark. Es wird sicherlich technisch werden, wobei das Tempo normal sein sollte. Falls jmd. um 18 Uhr da sein kann/will, bitte hier schreiben; sonst werde ich nicht zwischendurch an die Hohemark zurÃ¼ck kehren.



sipaq schrieb:


> ...Und ein Bahnhof war auch weit und breit nicht in Sicht  weswegen sich mein Gehirn auch keine Auswege suchen konnte.


Hehe, geile Logik!!!

Everstyle

p. s. danke fÃ¼r die Antworten zum Thema "der Trail ist mir nicht genug!" 

p. s. s. falls einen interessiert, hier noch ein Mal eine Zusammenfassung der Taunusumrundung auf der Page von ESK in meinen Worten...



> Hallo Darkdesigner,
> vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Zusammenfassung der Geschehnisse auf der Tour. Es war in der Tat eine verflixte 8te; anderseits dÃ¼rfte jetzt auf der NÃ¤chsten wohl gar nix mehr passieren, oder?
> 
> Nun, ich mÃ¶chte hier die Gelegenheit nutzen und ein paar SÃ¤tze aus meiner Sicht als Teilnehmer der Tour los werden.
> ...


p. s. s. Gestern GA0 trainiert XD


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. August 2009)

Is gut Mama  aber das hab ich ja auch schon geschrieben 
Ja das war nach den Spitzkehre, Sattel nicht unten gehabt, auf einem Stein zu viel gebremst und dann nicht mehr nach hinten gekommen. War ziemlich unspektakulär aber der Edge der wie eine zerbrechliche Nase vom Lenker ragt hatte keine Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (10. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Sattel nicht unten gehabt, auf einem Stein zu viel gebremst und dann nicht mehr nach hinten gekommen.



sowas ist mir kürzlich bei ner Treppe am Main passiert, auch Sattel net unten und mit der Schlabberhose net mehr nach vorn gekommen, aber Glück gehabt ...

Am Samstag waren sod, sipaq und ich in Amorbach. Sehr schöne Tour, danke an sod für's Strecken raussuchen  .
Beim nächsten mal nehm ich dann meine Schutzausrüstung mit - gegen die Dornen und Brennesseln  

Sonntag hat mir sipaq abgesagt, so bin ich mittags alleine los und mal ganz entspannt bis Eppstein gegondelt  .

Ein paar Bilder der Touren gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (10. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also echt! Deshalb gibt es am Dienstag (unabhängig von der Mi Runde) eine Ausfahrt in den Taunus. Ich werde sehr früh, nämlich gegen 15 Uhr in FFm starten (vorausgesetzt arbeitstechnisch geht alles klar; wovon ich aber ausgehe), und bin gegen 15:45/15:55 an der Hohemark. Es wird sicherlich technisch werden, wobei das Tempo normal sein sollte. Falls jmd. um 18 Uhr da sein kann/will, bitte hier schreiben; sonst werde ich nicht zwischendurch an die Hohemark zurück kehren.



Da würde ich doch klat mitkommen DI 16:00 Uhr an der Hohemark.



> theobviousfaker
> Is gut Mama  aber das hab ich ja auch schon geschrieben
> Ja das war nach den Spitzkehre, Sattel nicht unten gehabt, auf einem Stein zu viel gebremst und dann nicht mehr nach hinten gekommen. War ziemlich unspektakulär aber der Edge der wie eine zerbrechliche Nase vom Lenker ragt hatte keine Chance.



Was Ihr euch immer in der Botanik ausbreitet ist ja nicht zu glauben, da vergeht ja keine Woche ohne Verletzungen.

Marko


----------



## sod (10. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Am Samstag waren sod, sipaq und ich in Amorbach. Sehr schöne Tour, danke an sod für's Strecken raussuchen  .
> Beim nächsten mal nehm ich dann meine Schutzausrüstung mit - gegen die Dornen und Brennesseln


Man stelle sich mal die zweite Abfahrt ohne die "leichten Erosionsschäden" in der Mitte vor.  Schade drum.

Ich kann euch nur raten: Gegen Brennesseln hilft auch sich die Beine nicht zu rasieren.
Und die kleinen Schrammen dienen nur zur Auffrischung der Tetanusimpfung.
Faker weiß das auch und geht regelmäßig mit leuchtendem Beispiel voran.


----------



## Claudy (10. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> sowas ist mir kürzlich bei ner Treppe am Main passiert, auch Sattel net unten und mit der Schlabberhose net mehr nach vorn gekommen, aber Glück gehabt ...



Was trägst du auch immer diese Schlabberhosen; cooler wird man(n) dadurch nicht ...


----------



## Everstyle (10. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ... (vorausgesetzt arbeitstechnisch geht alles klar; wovon ich aber ausgehe)...



Moin, ich habe völlig vergessen, dass ich diese Woche support habe. Ausserdem habe ich mir gestern irgendwie Schnupfen geholt und hoffe jetzt wenigstens am WE wieder fit zu sein. Da wird es sicherlich auch eine Tour geben...

Gruß

E.


----------



## sipaq (10. August 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Man stelle sich mal die zweite Abfahrt ohne die "leichten Erosionsschäden" in der Mitte vor.  Schade drum.


Jo, hätten man den Trail durchfahren können, wär das schon geil gewesen. War auf jeden Fall 'ne schöne Tour. Wir sind sehr viele Spitzkehren gefahren 



sod schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur raten: Gegen Brennesseln hilft auch sich die Beine nicht zu rasieren.  Und die kleinen Schrammen dienen nur zur Auffrischung der Tetanusimpfung.


Oh ja, meine Oberarme und Beine sahen am Samstag Abend aus wie Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (10. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @sipaq: Ich meinte den Mittwoch nicht den Donnerstag. Ich konnte gestern nicht mehr ins Forum schauen aber ich war gestern auch so ab 17 Uhr mit IronShit im Taunus unterwegs (war eine sehr spontane Runde).
> Das Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> ...



klingt heftig! respekt das du da einfach wieder aufsteigst und weiter geht's...

ähm mal ne frage, dat ding war wohl richtig teuer. wie gehst du da jetzt mit um. hast du da ne haftpflicht für? oder hast du's geld so rumliegen für ein neues???

*******, wollte heute abend fahren gehen und hab's dann aufgrund mehrerer schauer doch sein lassen. jetzt ist der pure sonnenschein in ffm. ich werde verrückt!!!
naja, ist halt putzen heute angesagt und freitagmittag eine etwas ausgedehntere tour.


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. August 2009)

> Ich kann euch nur raten: Gegen Brennesseln hilft auch sich die Beine nicht zu rasieren.
> Und die kleinen Schrammen dienen nur zur Auffrischung der Tetanusimpfung.
> Faker weiß das auch und geht regelmäßig mit leuchtendem Beispiel voran.



Was soll das denn heißen? HM? 

@TRB: Ne war nicht heftig, nur langsam vorn übers Rad. Das Eigengewicht vom über den Lenker kippenden Rad reicht ja schon um das kleine Plastikgerät zu durchlöchern. 
Ich hab mir schon ein halbes Bein ausgerissen um das Teil gebraucht zu kaufen und dachte, dass ich mich mehr über den Verlust aufrege. Aber das gehört zu diesem Sport einfach dazu. Ich sehe es ziemlich gelassen und werde wohl vorerst wieder ohne GPS unterwegs sein. 
Ne normale Haftpflicht übernimmt sowas wohl nicht glaub ich  und irgendwas spezielles hab ich nicht.

Hier fängts grad wieder an aus großen Eimern zu gießen, wird demnächst wohl wieder glitschig im Taunus.
@karsten: Schlabberhosen sind sowas von ******** im Gelände  Ärgert mich auch jedes Mal. Ich habs sogar mal geschafft damit meinen Sattelschnellspanner unbemerkt zu öffnen...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Überschlag _nach_ dem schweren Abschnitt an der weißen Mauer  Dem Edge hats hats die Halterung zerrissen, der lag noch auf dem Trail.



zilli ists auch schonmal passiert, garmin bietet nen tausch an für relativ kleines geld...


----------



## Everstyle (10. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ...und werde wohl vorerst wieder ohne GPS unterwegs sein...


Nicht wenn du mit mir unterwegs bist...


----------



## sipaq (10. August 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> klingt heftig! respekt das du da einfach wieder aufsteigst und weiter geht's...


Weiterfahren ist ganz wichtig. Wenn Du nach einem Sturz erstmal Pause machst, setzt sich der Sturz so richtig schön im Gehirn fest. Also einfach weiterballern (sofern nichts gebrochen ist). Muss ja nicht zwingend dieselbe Stelle gleich nochmal sein.


----------



## karsten13 (10. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hier fängts grad wieder an aus großen Eimern zu gießen



soviel dazu:



			
				hr3 schrieb:
			
		

> Stadverkehr Frankfurt:
> 
> Wegen der starken Regenfälle sind in Sachsenhausen und Oberrad mehrere Straßen und Unterführungen überflutet und die Gullideckel sind zum Teil aus den Verankerungen gerissen.
> Stand: 20:25





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @karsten: Schlabberhosen sind sowas von ******** im Gelände  Ärgert mich auch jedes Mal. Ich habs sogar mal geschafft damit meinen Sattelschnellspanner unbemerkt zu öffnen...



bin schon am Lufteinfüllstutzen des Dämpfer hängengeblieben und durch die eine Schlabberhose ist die Sattelspitze glatt durchgegangen  (keine weiteren Kommentare dazu bitte ...)



Lucafabian schrieb:


> zilli ists auch schonmal passiert, garmin bietet nen tausch an für relativ kleines geld...



stimmt, ich kenn da auch jemanden, scheint sehr beliebt zu sein, das Garmin-Display zu zerstören 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. August 2009)

Tja, den Regen-Beitrag hab ich auf der Arbeit geschrieben. Alles Altbauten in der Innenstadt... etwas später hatten wir im Keller einen kleinen Wasserfall. Das Wasser kam einfach durch alle Wände, Ritzen und Löcher die man so finden kann.
Danke für den Garmin-Tipp. Da wollte ich eh schon nachfragen aber das lässt ja die Hoffnungen höher schlagen 

@Everstyle: Du bist besser als der Edge. Funktionierst per Sprachsteuerung, kennst Trails und passende Verbindungswege und dein Akku hält länger


----------



## Everstyle (11. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Everstyle: Du bist besser als der Edge. Funktionierst per Sprachsteuerung, kennst Trails und passende Verbindungswege und dein Akku hält länger


THX  Allerdings hält mein Akku auch nur max 200km und 3000Hm  Zudem können meine Aufzeichnungen nicht herunter geladen und übertragen werden. Dafür habe ich aber ein "labber-mich-voll"-AddOn V0.2 installiert und beherrsche eine seltene Sprache...

p. s. Gruß an Slimak!!!


----------



## sipaq (12. August 2009)

Jungs, wie siehts denn heute Abend aus? Ist irgendwer um 18 Uhr an der Hohemark zum traditionellen AWB-Biken dabei?


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. August 2009)

Wenn jemand dabei ist starte ich gern auch wieder früher und dann simmer um 18 Uhr wieder an der Hohemark um die Arbeitnehmer aufzugabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (12. August 2009)

Nachdem ich gestern bin 19 Uhr gearbeitet habe, werde ich auch heute ziemlich lange hier sein müssen. Leider, so wie es aussieht, wird nix diese Woche mit einer AWB-Runde für mich.

Gruß

E.


----------



## HelixBonus (12. August 2009)

Wenn das heute nicht zuuu technisch wird, bin ich gerne dabei. Mit HT und dickem Fuss macht's im schweren Gelände nur nich so viel Spaß...

@Faker: eventuell ab Deltec?


----------



## sipaq (12. August 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Wenn das heute nicht zuuu technisch wird, bin ich gerne dabei. Mit HT und dickem Fuss macht's im schweren Gelände nur nich so viel Spaß...


Keine Angst. Wir fahren dann den Bogenschieß-Trail nur einmal   

Aber mal Ernst beiseite, schauen wir einfach mal wer alles da ist. Bei mir kann es wieder 18.15 werden, also nicht wundern, wenn ich nicht um Punkt 18 Uhr da bin.


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. August 2009)

@Ghost: Du habbe Post.

Also denn bis später


----------



## sipaq (12. August 2009)

War 'ne schöne Runde heute mit einer Punktlandung zum beginnenden Regen um 20.40 Uhr an der Hohemark.  Wir waren wieder am Zacken und sind dort eine richtig guten, allerdings teilweise doch sehr technisch anspruchsvollen Trail runtergefahren. 

Hier mal zwei Beweisfotos:






*sipaq und theobviousfaker*







*theobviousfaker und ghost48*


Die Rampe zurück zum Roten Kreuz war dann auch wieder was um den Puls richtig hochzupuschen. Durchschnittlich 17-18% Steigung sind schon etwas härter, aber wir haben es alle in einem Zug geschafft.  

Am Fuchsstein mussten wir dann leider auch die neuen Schilder des Forstamts Königstein zur Kenntnis nehmen :






Unserer Ansicht mal wieder 'ne klassische Diskriminierung der Biker, denn die dort aufgeführten Regeln gelten doch wohl nicht nur für uns sondern für alle Waldteilnehmer (Wanderer, Reiter und eben auch Fahrradfahrer).

Bei der ersten Auffahrt hoch zum Fuxi über den unteren Maasbornweg durften wir auch mal einen Holzharvester live in Action erleben. Übel, was der für Bodenschäden anrichtet.

Naja, wie auch immer, am Ende wars wieder 'ne schöne Runde mit 31km und 939hm. Am Start haben wir auch karsten13 und sod gesehen, die wieder mit Go-Crazy gefahren sind, die alten Verräter 

Hoffentlich wart Ihr zwei zur Strafe wieder nur auf WABs unterwegs


----------



## Everstyle (13. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Hoffentlich wart Ihr zwei zur Strafe wieder nur auf WABs unterwegs


Na wenn das nicht die schlimmsten Verwünschungen sind...tststst...

Den Trail am Zacken bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren, irgendwie kam ich noch nicht dazu. Dafür aber die Rampe, und die ist schon geil! anders kann man es nicht sagen. Allerdings darf man nur dahin, wenn man schon bisschen Kondition hat, sonst ist es nur noch eine Qual!

E.

p. s. das Bild am Fuchstein, war schon vor zwei/drei Wochen da (glaub ich...)


----------



## Lupo (13. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> p. s. das Bild am Fuchstein, war schon vor zwei/drei Wochen da (glaub ich...)



war am letzten sonntag dort und da ist mir des noch nicht aufgefallen aber was solls ich seh das nur als netten hinweis auf den wegen zu bleiben und nachdem die es endlich geschafft haben  die 2 vor ca. 4 jahren umgefallenen bäume zu beseitigen sollte das sogar gelingen

aber was das durchgestrichene bike auf dem zettel soll  könnte z.b. einen analphabeten zur überzeugung gelangen lassen dass radfahren im wald verboten ist


----------



## sipaq (13. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na wenn das nicht die schlimmsten Verwünschungen sind...tststst...


  



Everstyle schrieb:


> Den Trail am Zacken bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren, irgendwie kam ich noch nicht dazu. Dafür aber die Rampe, und die ist schon geil! anders kann man es nicht sagen. Allerdings darf man nur dahin, wenn man schon bisschen Kondition hat, sonst ist es nur noch eine Qual!


Absolut. Ca. 170hm auf gut ca. 920m ist schon heftig.  
Das sind 18,5% durchschnittliche Steigung, wenn mein Taschenrechner das richtig ausgerechnet hat. Und da ein kurzes Stück mittendrin mal etwas entspannter ist, bedeutet das, dass man im Schnitt immer über 20% Steigung bleibt.



Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. das Bild am Fuchstein, war schon vor zwei/drei Wochen da (glaub ich...)


Nö. Du meinst das Bild, welches ich hier gepostet habe. Das og. Bild ist brandneu und jetzt auch im oberen Teil des Haustrails zu finden.


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. August 2009)

Interessant ist ja auch, dass die vier Verhaltensregeln in sich widersprüchlich sind.
Wie lässt sich denn die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes mit dieselgetriebenen tonnenschweren Harvestern mit den anderen drei Punkten in Einklang bringen? 

Die Rampe ist echt nett, fast schlimmer als beim Marmorstein. Die Intensität ist zwar geringer aber dadurch das ich diese Rampe entspannter fahren konnte ist mir ständig das Vorderrad hochgegangen  Beim Marmorstein hängt mein Kopf hächelnd auf dem Lenker, da ists dann vorn schwer genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (13. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Nö. Du meinst das Bild, welches ich hier gepostet habe. Das og. Bild ist brandneu und jetzt auch im oberen Teil des Haustrails zu finden.


Nö, definitiv nicht. Du bist einfach zu lange dort nicht lang gefahren. Ìch war da mit obvious und milas auf meiner TTT-Tour am Fuchsstein unterwegs und da hing es schon; genauso auch war das Schild auf dem Haustrail, das habe ich auch schon vor drei Wochen gesehen...

@obvious: Marmorstein-Rampe...freu dich, da fahren wir auch bald wieder...hehe...


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ìch war da mit obvious und milas auf meiner TTT-Tour am Fuchsstein unterwegs und da hing es schon; genauso auch war das Schild auf dem Haustrail, das habe ich auch schon vor drei Wochen gesehen...



am anfang hingen die schilder mit dem hinweis auf die trailrules, dann hingen keine schilder mehr, und jetzt eben offensichtlich andere neue schilder.
bald sicher wieder keine schilder und dann wieder neue schilder ... usw.


----------



## sipaq (13. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Nö, definitiv nicht. Du bist einfach zu lange dort nicht lang gefahren.


Nö, kann unmöglich sein. Ich war erst am letzten Donnerstag am Fuchsstein und da hing das neue Schild definitiv noch nicht dort. Ansonsten hätte ich das damals schon gepostet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Ich war am Sonntag am Fuchsstein unterwegs und da haben dort auch keine Schilder gehangen.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2009)

Das Einzige was mir am Sonntag aufgefallen war und worüber ich mich gewundert hatte, waren die Blockaden auf dem ersten Hauptweg der den Viki-Trail passiert. Wer die da hingelegt hatt 

Ich kann die ganze Aufregung hier eh nicht verstehen und sie interessiert mich auch nicht, genausowenig wie irgendwelche aufgehängten Schilder. Der Taunus ist ein Naherholungsgebiet mit Rechten und Pflichten für Alle. Das A und O ist ein vernünftiges Miteinander untereinander.

Ich kenne viele Trails seit Mitte der Neunziger, da war ich jedes WE im Taunus unterwegs und ich war nicht allein. Gefühlt wares es zu den Buhmzeiten des MTB sogar mehr wie heute. Vllt täuscht das aber auch oder ich bin einfach nicht mehr oft genug vor Ort. Jedenfalls gab's die allermeisten Trails schon und ich bin sie gefahren und sie sehen eigentlich heute noch genauso aus wie damals. Positiv interessiert waren die Wanderer, gestört hatte es keinen, allerdings gab's zu der Zeit auch keine "Baumaßnahmen"  FR'ler waren noch nicht "erfunden", nur ein paar DH'ler mit "Monsterfederwegen" von 100-120mm waren unterwegs. Und, ohne einer dieser Gruppen zu nahe treten zu wollen, sind sie für mich der Auslöser. Wenn mir bislang einer "ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste" begegnet war, war's einer dieser Gattung. Halt das berühmt, berüchtigte Schwarze Schaaf der Familie  Ich denke aber auch hier, dass es die Ausnahme ist.

Wenn ich heute im Taunus unterwegs bin, grüß ich nach wie vor jeden Wanderer/Spaziergänger und sie grüßen freundlich zurück. Ich habe in all den Jahren EINE! schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Dieses freundliche Miteinander ist mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und bringt mehr wie alles was hier diskutiert wird.


----------



## sipaq (13. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute im Taunus unterwegs bin, grüß ich nach wie vor jeden Wanderer/Spaziergänger und sie grüßen freundlich zurück. Ich habe in all den Jahren EINE! schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Dieses freundliche Miteinander ist mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und bringt mehr wie alles was hier diskutiert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (13. August 2009)

Gestern ist uns dafür ein MTBler bergab auf der WAB  zum Fuxi entgegengeschossen und schrie uns als "Dappschädel" an weil wir wohl nicht schnell genug aus dem Weg gesprungen sind  Wer rechnet auch mit MTBlern auf WABs bergab


----------



## sipaq (13. August 2009)

Stimmt, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Darf man Fahrradfahrer, die bergab auf einer WAB mit dem MTB unterwegs sind überhaupt als "Mountainbiker" oder "MTBler" bezeichnen oder wäre "Pussy" nicht der passendere Begriff?


----------



## HelixBonus (13. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Stimmt, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Darf man Fahrradfahrer, die bergab auf einer WAB mit dem MTB unterwegs sind überhaupt als "Mountainbiker" oder "MTBler" bezeichnen oder wäre "Pussy" nicht der passendere Begriff?



Pussy!


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. August 2009)

Gilt zumindest für alle U40 ohne körperliche Gebrechen, was  Seine Stimme jedenfalls war noch kräftig


----------



## Everstyle (13. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Nö, kann unmöglich sein. Ich war erst am letzten Donnerstag am Fuchsstein und da hing das neue Schild definitiv noch nicht dort. Ansonsten hätte ich das damals schon gepostet.



Vielleicht hat es einer als Souvenir mitgenommen? Würde mich auch nicht wundern. 

Naja, aufregen tut sich hier keiner von uns, da die meisten Wege auf denen wir fahren eh nicht von diesen Maßnahmen betroffen sind. Ich fahre einfach jetzt brav die Trails nicht, grüße weiterhin die Wanderer/Biker und genieße die Natur. So einfach ist es.

p. s. weil ich neulich einen Text von Seneca unter die Augen bekommen habe, hier ein Zitat heraus "it is not that we have a short time to live, but that we waste a lot of it!"

In diesem Sinne: Keep on riding!!!


----------



## sipaq (13. August 2009)

Hat morgen Abend ggf. noch jemand nichts vor und hätte Lust im Taunus zu biken?

Treffpunkt: wie üblich Parkplatz Hohemark
Zeit: 18 Uhr, maximal 18.15 Uhr
Dauer: 2 - 2,5 Stunden - ab 20.30 Uhr wirds jetzt schon recht dunkel im Taunus.

Ich erwarte Euer Feedback...


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. August 2009)

Ne, ich will bisschen Kräfte sammeln für Sonntag und werde wahrscheinlich bei nem Freund grillen oder mit ghost ne Runde im Flachen fahren.


----------



## sipaq (13. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ne, ich will bisschen Kräfte sammeln für Sonntag und werde wahrscheinlich bei nem Freund grillen oder mit ghost ne Runde im Flachen fahren.


Vielleicht hat Ghost ja lieber Bock auf 'ne Runde unter Männern?


----------



## HelixBonus (14. August 2009)

Bock ja, Zeit nein! Die Anfahrt zur Hohemark schaff ich nicht, wäre frühstens 19 Uhr da und das lohnt jetzt wirklich nicht mehr...

Fahr heute mal ne Mädchenrunde am Main. Start FFM Mainkur bis zur Niddamündung und dann hoch bis Vilbel. 2 -2 1/2 Stunden 45 - 60 km. Tempo eher moderat. Start 18 Uhr.

Faker?
Rossi?
Andere?


----------



## sipaq (14. August 2009)

Schade. Also ich werde auf jeden Fall ab 18 Uhr oben an der Hohemark sein. LMB-Eintrag ist gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (14. August 2009)

Heute wird's nix.
Aber Sonntag sieht's gut aus.
Auch das Wetter spielt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mit.


----------



## x-rossi (14. August 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Rossi?


leider zu spät für mich, muss morgen früh arbeiten. aber danke für die einladung.


----------



## sipaq (15. August 2009)

So, war dann also allein unterwegs. Nur mal kurz rauf auf den Feldi (mit Umweg Lindenberg) und wieder runter. Es waren immerhin gut 700hm, also 'ne nette kleine Trainingsrunde.

Blöd war nur, dass ich schon wieder einen Trail gefunden habe, der jetzt frisch verrammelt ist. Im Reichenbachtrail ist jetzt das untere Drittel (nein, nicht die Wiesen, sondern das Stück davor) verrammelt  Finde das ziemlich *******. Da macht doch keiner was kaputt und ein NSG ist da auch nicht.


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. August 2009)

Soso, geile Runde heute, Jungs! Danke für alles 
Nur die Wespe die sich am Ende in mein Trikot verirrt hat, hätt nicht sein müssen  

Bei mir öffnet sich übrigens grad der Himmel, hier pissts wieder aus dicken Kübeln. Gutes Timing 

Hab beim Kaffee trinken schon 20 Minuten aufm Sessel gepennt, man war das gut  Und jetzt gibts nochn lecker Salat für kleine Mountainbiker! Ich wünsche einen angenehmen Abend!


----------



## sipaq (16. August 2009)

Jo, war gut. Danke nochmal an Everstyle fürs guiden. Das Eis am Ende war auch lecker.  Hab den Wolkenbruch auch mitbekommen, als ich gerade beim lokalen Pizzabäcker was abholte. Naja, hab ich die Pizza halt da gegessen 

Man muss aber schon sagen, dass wir ein Mordsschwein mit dem Wetter hatten. War ja 1a heute den ganzen Tag über. Für die, die es interessiert: 73km 1760hm


----------



## karsten13 (16. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Soso, geile Runde heute, Jungs! Danke für alles



hab's natürlich nicht geschafft, gestern wohl auch noch etwas zu viel getrunken, da ging wenig heut morgen 

Gibt's auch Bilder, Höhenprofil, GPS-Track?

Preisfrage an sipaq, was ist das für ein Turm? 







Übrigens sind mir die Fahradfahren-Verboten-Schilder gestern und heute oft begegnet. Bin schon etwas verwundert, es betrifft oft Trails, die ich gar nicht kannte  . [Zynismus an]Danke Forstamt für's Ausschildern neuer Trails![Zynismus aus]

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hab's natürlich nicht geschafft, gestern wohl auch noch etwas zu viel getrunken, da ging wenig heut morgen


Gilt nicht, ich hab auch auch bis 2 Uhr nachts getanzt und getrunken  

Der einzige satellitenerweiterte Mensch war der sod. Wenn du mir nen grünen spendest gibts das nächste mal GPS-tracks und Profile von mir


----------



## sipaq (17. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Gibt's auch Bilder, Höhenprofil, GPS-Track?


Everstyle hat ein paar Bilder geschossen. Gefilmt haben wir auch. Ein Höhenprofil müsste sein Ciclosport auch ausgeben können und für den GPS-Track musst Du Dich an sod wenden.


karsten13 schrieb:


> Preisfrage an sipaq, was ist das für ein Turm?


Das weiß ich, das weiß ich   (Hohe Wurzel)


----------



## Everstyle (17. August 2009)

M0in,

die Runde gestern hat mich wirklich geschafft und ich hoffe doch schwer, dass es nur am Wetter lag und nicht an irgendeiner Infektion, die bei mir noch nicht ausgebrochen ist. Jedenfalls ging dann gestern Abend bei mir gar nix mehr und ich war froh drum, dass meine bessere Hälfte bereits für Energienachschub in Form vom leckeren Nudelauflauf gesorgt hat  und ich nicht selber kochen musste!


karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Gibt's auch Bilder, Höhenprofil, GPS-Track...


Die "Schule" schwänzen, dann aber alle Infos haben wollen....ttststststsssstts...  Höhenprofil kommt noch, Fotos gibts an Teilnehmer und GPS (wenn er will) von Sod. 

Allerdings haben wir auf Grund von einer schwachen Tagesform meinerseits einiges an der Strecke verändert, weshalb diese nur zur Hälfte als die Geplante gelten kann. So fehlen noch zwei/drei längere Aufstiege und Abfahrten zum Schluß, die die 2000Hm hätten vollständig machen können. Bis dahin habe ich aber an meiner Streckenführung festgehalten und ich denke, dass die spontane Streckenänderung auch i. O. gewesen ist. Es ist echt schade, dass es nicht für mehr gereicht hat; ich hätte euch so gerne die vollständige Version gezeigt und ggfs. sogar erweitert (vielleicht nächstes Mal).

Gruß

E.

p. s. attention: the "Zaun" is not always your friend XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (17. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> die Runde gestern hat mich wirklich geschafft und ich hoffe doch schwer, dass es nur am Wetter lag und nicht an irgendeiner Infektion, die bei mir noch nicht ausgebrochen ist. Jedenfalls ging dann gestern Abend bei mir gar nix mehr


Man hat es gemerkt. Du hast Dich bei der zweiten Pause am Fuxi überhaupt nicht mehr gewehrt. Das war am herzberg bei Pause Numero Uno noch anders 



Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. attention: the "Zaun" is not always your friend XD


Stimmt. Aua!


----------



## sipaq (17. August 2009)

Ich wollte auch gleich mal die Mittwochs-Tour hier ankündigen. HR-Online sagt "Am Mittwoch viel Sonne, nur wenige harmlose Wolken und trocken. 27 bis 32 Grad." Also perfektes Wetter für eine AWB-Runde.

Leute, haltet Euch ran! Bald geht ohne Licht gar nix mehr!


----------



## TRB (17. August 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Bock ja, Zeit nein! Die Anfahrt zur Hohemark schaff ich nicht, wäre frühstens 19 Uhr da und das lohnt jetzt wirklich nicht mehr...
> 
> Fahr heute mal ne Mädchenrunde am Main. Start FFM Mainkur bis zur Niddamündung und dann hoch bis Vilbel. 2 -2 1/2 Stunden 45 - 60 km. Tempo eher moderat. Start 18 Uhr.
> 
> ...



machste das mittwochabend ebenfalls?


----------



## sod (17. August 2009)

Tja, jetzt Sitze ich hier.
Denke an das schöne Wetter und die Trails am Wochenende.
Denke an meine nächste Runde die wohl erst Mitte nächster Woche sein wird.
Und ich wundere mich über meine Arme, die mir weh tun.
Das liegt bestimmt nicht an einem zu schwachen Trizeps oder daran, dass ich gestern wieder zu depp war an dem Baumstumpf vorbei zu fahren (ca. 23 km/h und 2,5 m Anhalteweg waren es übrigens).
Der alte Bock federt und dämpft schlicht und ergreifend genauso gut wie mein Bürostuhl.
Ich denke ernsthaft darüber nach, mir vor meinem Urlaub noch ein neues Rad zuzulegen.
Hat nicht zufällig jemand was Schickes mit ca. 585 mm Oberrohr und 12-15 cm Federweg?
Frisch gewartet oder technisch topfit sollte es wegen anstehenden Zeitmangels allerdings sein.


----------



## x-rossi (17. August 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Hat nicht zufällig jemand was Schickes mit ca. 585 mm Oberrohr und 12-15 cm Federweg?
> Frisch gewartet oder technisch topfit sollte es wegen anstehenden Zeitmangels allerdings sein.


ein pitch in M vieleicht?


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. August 2009)

bitch? wahrscheinlich kein damenbike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (17. August 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> machste das mittwochabend ebenfalls?


Ich fühle mich diskriminiert


----------



## karsten13 (17. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Gilt nicht, ich hab auch auch bis 2 Uhr nachts getanzt und getrunken



na und? Komm mal in mein Alter 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Die "Schule" schwänzen, dann aber alle Infos haben wollen....ttststststsssstts...  Höhenprofil kommt noch, Fotos gibts an Teilnehmer und GPS (wenn er will) von Sod.



also Herr Lehrer  , ich bin ja schon enttäuscht. Der mir netterweise von sod überlassene Track enthält ja nur Trails, die ich schon kenne  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sod (17. August 2009)

Bitch würde eigentlich passen da es eh eine sehr kurze Beziehung wäre.
Darüber hinaus ist es noch billig, damit könnte ich es nach dem Urlaub leicht weiterverwerten.

Ich glaub, das Rad hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Sieht sackschwer aus und die einige Teile würde ich wohl einzeln nie anrühren.
Aber eigentlich sollten sie für die geplanten 500-600 km halten.
Mehr als der halbe Neupreis wäre bei sowas aber nicht drin.
Sexy ist es deffinitiv nicht und Regensburg lädt nicht gerade zum Probefahren oder Anschauen ein.
Alles in allem vielleicht eine realistische Möglichkeit.

Ghost wird wohl sein Nerve nicht abgeben wollen.
Und mein Fernziel wäre momentan ein Helius AC oder AM.
Das werde ich aber sicher nicht übers Knie brechen.

Apropos brechen: wann bist du eigentlich wieder im Einsatz Rossi?
Die Rennsteig Reha muss doch auch mal ein Ende haben.


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. attention: the "Zaun" is not always your friend XD


Vergiss die Steine nicht 



> na und? Komm mal in mein Alter


Wenn ich in dein Alter komm gehst du schon fast in Rente! Dann kann ich immer noch länger tanzen 

Am kommenden Mittwoch werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren. Wenn dann dreh ich höchstens allein eine sehr lockere für-Leute-in-Karstens-Alter-Runde  und am Sonntag bin ich beim CC-Rennen in Haiger. Ich suche noch einen (Auto-)Fahrer und Groupies


----------



## Everstyle (18. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...also Herr Lehrer  , ich bin ja schon enttäuscht. Der mir netterweise von sod überlassene Track enthält ja nur Trails, die ich schon kenne  ...


Dir etwas Neues zu erzählen ist ja bekanntlich auch nicht einfach. Aber vielleicht kannst du meinen Kombinationskünsten etwas abgewinnen...

Mittwoch bin ich leider wieder raus, auch wenn ich mir eigentlich vorgenommen haben, öfters dabei zu sein.

Hey Sod, das klingt ja schon fast, wie eine Lebenskrise...


----------



## sod (18. August 2009)

Eher 'ne Beziehungkriese.
Arber egal; wenn ich die passende nicht finde laufe ich einfach über die Alpen.


----------



## sipaq (18. August 2009)

Na, das wird ja wieder volles Programm am Mittwoch, wenn TRB, theobviousfaker und Everstyle nicht mitkommen. 

Karsten, machst Du wieder 'ne WAB-Tour bei Go-Crazy oder willst Du zur Abwechslung mal wieder *richtig* mountainbiken? 

Ansonsten darf natürlich auch jeder unserer Tausend heimlichen Mitleser mal mitkommen. Und (ÜBERRASCHUNG!!!) Mädels sind selbstverständlich auch willkommen.


----------



## wartool (18. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Und (ÜBERRASCHUNG!!!) Mädels sind selbstverständlich auch willkommen.



Oooch neee... ich schwitz doch unter der schei$$ Perücke immer so...

hrrhrrr


----------



## Claudy (18. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...(ÜBERRASCHUNG!!!) Mädels sind selbstverständlich auch willkommen.



Mittwochs fahre ich seit circa 6 Jahren bei GC  mit. Aber; am Wochenende bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei. Dazu müsstet ihr allerdings auch eure Touren ausschreiben .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## sod (18. August 2009)

Ich möchte am Mittwoch Abend lieber Arbeiten. (Hey, die Autosuggestion wirkt langsam)
Und weil am Sonntag auch Nichts drin ist, werde ich wohl am Samstag noch eine kleinere Runde fallen... äh, fahren.
Villeicht zur Abwechslung mal Frankenstein, Melibokus, Felsberg?
Oder Staufen, Rossert... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (18. August 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Und weil am Sonntag auch Nichts drin ist, werde ich wohl am Samstag noch eine kleinere Runde fallen... äh, fahren.
> Villeicht zur Abwechslung mal Frankenstein, Melibokus, Felsberg?
> Oder Staufen, Rossert... ?


Da ich am Sonntag nicht kann, würde ich mich da anschließen.


----------



## x-rossi (18. August 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das Rad hab ich noch nie gesehen.


ist die abgespeckte version vom specialized demo.



sod schrieb:


> Sieht sackschwer aus und die einige Teile würde ich wohl einzeln nie anrühren.


hat um die 13,5-14 kg. wenn ich mir überlege, wie karsten mit seinem spicy den rennsteig bezwungen hat, sollte das gewicht für dich kein thema sein.



sod schrieb:


> Sexy ist es deffinitiv nicht und Regensburg lädt nicht gerade zum Probefahren oder Anschauen ein.


specialized baut gerne sorglosräder, die spontan passen.



sod schrieb:


> Apropos brechen: wann bist du eigentlich wieder im Einsatz Rossi?
> Die Rennsteig Reha muss doch auch mal ein Ende haben.


ist nun die achte woche nach dem fiasko. alles ok, bis auf die ausgekugelte rechte schulter. heute abend endlich die MRT, nächsten freitag zum schulterspezialisten. was nicht heißt, dass ich momentan nicht beike.

ich beike seit 3 wochen wieder auf der straße und samstag war ich wieder mit einem freund auf slicks zum feldberg unterwegs. of->feldi->of in 02:54:63. gelände sollte auch kein thema sein. nur fallen darf ich nicht auf die rechte seite, oder mit rechts abstützen. lieber freiwillig sterben, als diese schmerzen aushalten.

also -> rossi in zukunft etwas langsamer bergab


----------



## DBate (18. August 2009)

> Ansonsten darf natürlich auch jeder unserer Tausend heimlichen Mitleser mal mitkommen



Also, evtl. wäre ich am Mittwoch nach meinem kurzen 'Gastspiel' im April wieder dabei. Definitiv zusagen kann ich allerdings erst morgen gegen Mittag.

Und dann muss ich auch noch schauen, was meine Beine morgen sagen... Nach jeweils einer Einheit 'Spinning' gestern und heute, und dem Laufprogramm vom Wochenende...


----------



## lordnicon (18. August 2009)

Hi,

was für eine runde ist denn Mittwoch abend geplant?

Gruss Nico


----------



## sipaq (18. August 2009)

lordnicon schrieb:


> was für eine runde ist denn Mittwoch abend geplant?


Gute Frage, normalerweise entscheide ich sowas spontan, denn das hängt immer auch von den Mitfahrern ab.  Ich will ja schließlich niemanden in Grund und Boden fahren, nur um zu demonstrieren was für ein toller Kerl ich bin. 

Generell würde ich mal sagen, dass es ab Oberursel-Hohemark so ca. 25km - 30km mit ca. 700hm - 900hm. Je nach Gruppe, Tempo und Fahrtechnik können es auch 100hm - 200hm weniger werden. Mehr geht prinzipiell auch, aber dann müssen wir schon ganz schön Gas geben, weil es mittlerweile ab 20.30 Uhr unter den Bäumen schon zappenduster ist.

Aber eigentlich ist das ganze ja eine AWB-Runde (After-Work-Biking) und nach Feierabend muss ich mir eigentlich kein Rennen mehr geben. 

PS: LMB-Eintrag ist gemacht.


----------



## sod (18. August 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ist nun die achte woche nach dem fiasko. ........ nur fallen darf ich nicht auf die rechte seite, oder mit rechts abstützen. lieber freiwillig sterben, als diese schmerzen aushalten.
> 
> also -> rossi in zukunft etwas langsamer bergab



Das schreit eigentlich nach einer schönen ODW Tour mit temperaturentsprechend gemäßigtem Tempo und schön flüssigen Abfahrten und Eis in Bensheim.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war DBate auch dabei als ich das letzte Mal in die Richtung gefahren bin.


----------



## DBate (18. August 2009)

> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war DBate auch dabei als ich das letzte Mal in die Richtung gefahren bin



Also wenn Du seitdem nicht mehr in der Gegend warst, dann stimmt's - beim letzten Mal war ich dabei... 

Wäre ja gerne am Samstag auch wieder da, nur leider führt mich der Job in eine Gegend, in der es noch viel wärmer wird als Samstag an der Bergstrasse...


----------



## DBate (18. August 2009)

> Aber eigentlich ist das ganze ja eine AWB-Runde (After-Work-Biking) und nach Feierabend muss ich mir eigentlich kein Rennen mehr geben.



Das klingt schonmal nicht schlecht. Wie gesagt, morgen Mittag kann ich mehr sagen...




> Mehr geht prinzipiell auch, aber dann müssen wir schon ganz schön Gas geben, weil es mittlerweile ab 20.30 Uhr unter den Bäumen schon zappenduster ist.



Hat jemand Erfahrung wie es aktuell mit den Lichtverhältnissen aussieht wenn man nach dem AWB noch mit dem Bike bis nach Frankfurt (Sachsenhausen) fährt? Licht empfohlen?

Danke,
DBate


----------



## HelixBonus (18. August 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung wie es aktuell mit den Lichtverhältnissen aussieht wenn man nach dem AWB noch mit dem Bike bis nach Frankfurt (Sachsenhausen) fährt? Licht empfohlen?
> 
> Danke,
> DBate



Auf jeden Fall mit Licht!

Haben das letzte Mal schon die Bahn vorgezogen weil es ab Oberursel auch ohne Bäume schon zappenduster war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (18. August 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Das schreit eigentlich nach einer schönen ODW Tour mit temperaturentsprechend gemäßigtem Tempo und schön flüssigen Abfahrten und Eis in Bensheim.


ODW ist eh der allerschönste W! dieses jahr muss ODW unbedingt noch sein, weil war noch nicht.


----------



## Everstyle (18. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe doch schwer, dass es nur am Wetter lag und nicht an irgendeiner Infektion, die bei mir noch nicht ausgebrochen ist.


Tsja, leider haben sich meine Hoffnungen doch nicht erfüllt, denn im heutigen Tagesverlauf habe ich immer stärkere Schnupfen, Kopf- sowie Halsschmerzen bekommen. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich mich jetzt am Abend ganz schön fertig anfühle. Na dann werde ich mal eine Weile wieder Pause einlegen; hoffe aber das es nicht zu lange sein muss, denn spätestens 29-30.08. will ich wieder unterwegs sein. Jetzt weiss ich aber auch, warum ihr überhaupt eine Chance am Sonntag hattet...


----------



## sipaq (18. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Tsja, leider haben sich meine Hoffnungen doch nicht erfüllt, denn im heutigen Tagesverlauf habe ich immer stärkere Schnupfen, Kopf- sowie Halsschmerzen bekommen.


GUTE BESSERUNG!!!


----------



## DBate (19. August 2009)

> Auf jeden Fall mit Licht!



Besten Dank.

Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Beobachtungen - habe vorhin gegen 2100 Uhr mal bewusst auf die Lichtverhältnisse draussen geachtet. Dann wohl lieber Bahn fahren...


----------



## sod (19. August 2009)

Oh nein!
Jetzt ist es so weit.
Sie ist bei uns.
Vergesst die Schweinegrippe, Malaria oder AIDS.
Vergesst Impfungen und Tamiflu.
Die gefährliche BIKER-Grippe ist da.
Ist sie einmal ausgebrochen, gibt es kein Entkommen, keine Heilung, keine Hilfe.
Das einzige was gegen sie hilft ist möglichst schnell zu fahren.
Everstyle war einmal langsamer unterwegs und zack, es hat ihn erwischt.
Also: alle schnell aufs Rad, nicht stehen bleiben und Puls hoch halten.

@Everstyle: Dir wünsche ich (trotz schlechter Aussichten) gute Besserung.
Nächste Woche eine Familienrunde und am Wochenende bist du wieder am Start.


----------



## karsten13 (19. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wenn dann dreh ich höchstens allein eine sehr lockere für-Leute-in-Karstens-Alter-Runde  und am Sonntag bin ich beim CC-Rennen in Haiger. Ich suche noch einen (Auto-)Fahrer und Groupies



vielleicht kannst Du ja die Groupies im Altersheim rekrutieren? 



sipaq schrieb:


> Karsten, machst Du wieder 'ne WAB-Tour bei Go-Crazy oder willst Du zur Abwechslung mal wieder *richtig* mountainbiken?



och, ich weiss nicht. Wenn ich Dir hinterfahre lande ich womöglich im Zaun  . Obwohl, hab ja keine Hörnchen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (19. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...och, ich weiss nicht. Wenn ich Dir hinterfahre lande ich womöglich im Zaun  . Obwohl, hab ja keine Hörnchen ...


Tsja, Sipaq, ab Heute heisst du *Sipaq der wilder Stier...*

E.

p. s. Vielen Dank für die Wünsche. Heute geht es wieder besser, aber so richtig werde ich auch nicht schlau draus, da es auch nicht schlimmer wird *confused*


----------



## DBate (19. August 2009)

So, bin heute abend dabei - Eintrag im LMB ist gemacht. Und jetzt gehe ich erst mal schön frühstücken .

Bis später,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (19. August 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Mittwochs fahre ich seit circa 6 Jahren bei GC  mit. Aber; am Wochenende bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei. Dazu müsstet ihr allerdings auch eure Touren ausschreiben .


Wir wollen Dir natürlich nicht Deine GC-WAB-Touren verderben. 

Und bei der nächsten größeren Tour sagen wir Dir auch Bescheid.


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. August 2009)

Bin heute Abend wohl doch dabei, steige aber vielleicht schon vorher aus oder fahre mein Tempo falls es zu schnell wird.

Brauche sowieso eine Testfahrt für meine Gabel. 
[techieblabla]
Hab jetzt wohl rausgefunden warum die so zickt  Und Schuld hat ausnahmsweise das RockShox-Wartungshandbuch. Das zähe Redrum, dass man in die Hauptkammer einfüllen soll, läuft durch die hohen Drücke beim einfedern relativ schnell ins Casting. Da schwimmt dann zu viel Öl welches den Federweg verkleinert und auch noch zäher ist als es soll  Bravo. Nach ner kleinen Operation gestern federt das kleine schwarze wieder richtig flott und mit deutlich weniger Progression.
Fehlt noch die Dämpferseite. Da scheint aber alles dicht zu sein, Lockout und Plattformschwelle funktionieren so wie sie sollen. Wenn die Kolbendichtung da leckt, dann funktioniert der Lockout nämlich nicht richtig.
[\techieblabla]


----------



## Cube_LTD5 (19. August 2009)

werde mich heute abend auch mal anschließen und mal schauen wie weit ich mithalten kann


----------



## sipaq (19. August 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> So, bin heute abend dabei - Eintrag im LMB ist gemacht. Und jetzt gehe ich erst mal schön frühstücken .





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Bin heute Abend wohl doch dabei, steige aber vielleicht schon vorher aus oder fahre mein Tempo falls es zu schnell wird.





Cube_LTD5 schrieb:


> werde mich heute abend auch mal anschließen und mal schauen wie weit ich mithalten kann



Sehr schön!!!


----------



## judyclt (19. August 2009)

Ach, ich kann auch mal ein wenig Abwechslung vom Lernstress gebrauchen. Bin nachher dabei!


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. August 2009)

Hab grad dem Sipaq geschrieben, dass hier gerade der Laden brennt und ich viel zu tun hab. Aber wenn das so ist, dann versuch ich doch noch rechtzeitig zu kommen  Mal gucken, ich geb jetzt Gas!


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. August 2009)

Tja habs nicht geschafft, bin jetzt sowieso ausgebrannt und muss Schlaf nachholen. Testrunde mach ich dann morgen oder so.. schade, wär jetzt gern im Taunus


----------



## TRB (19. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich diskriminiert



musst du nicht 
momentan will's einfach nicht so wie es soll. der ganze stress, saß schon seit 1 1/2 wochen nicht mehr auf dem rad. naja, hoffe ich schaff's kommenden freitag ab 4 auf den sattel der die welt bedeutet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (19. August 2009)

War 'n schöne entspannte Runde zu dritt heute. Sind ein paar Trails vom Sonntag abgefahren und dann am Ende noch den Viktoriatrail und runter nach Oberursel. Hat Spaß gemacht und war wie angekündigt eher entspannt. Am Ende waren es von/bis Hohemark 23km und 720hm.


----------



## Cube_LTD5 (19. August 2009)

Also mir hats richtig Spaß gemacht 
und nochmal danke, dass ihr Rücksicht genommen habt 

P.S. Neue Reifen sind schon bestellt...


----------



## judyclt (20. August 2009)

Und meine Bahn hatte Verspätung, so dass ich die S5 nicht mehr bekommen habe. 
Bin dann noch zwei Stündchen allein rumgefahren. Kann das sein, dass momentan ziemlich viele nervige kleine Fliegen unterwegs sind?


----------



## karsten13 (20. August 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass momentan ziemlich viele nervige kleine Fliegen unterwegs sind?



ja, die schlüpfen alle aus Deinem Benutzerbild  

Wie sieht es eigentlich am WE aus? Gibt das Samstag was?

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## x-rossi (20. August 2009)

bitte erst ab 15:00 und nicht mehr als 800 hm ^^


----------



## sod (20. August 2009)

Wie schon geschrieben wäre meine erste Idee von DA-Eberstadt nach Bensheim und von da aus frei Schnauze weiter/zurück.
15:00 wär mir a Bisserl spät.
Vielleicht kriegen wir aber auch eine Tour hin bei der du zur Halbzeit einsteigen kannst.
Dafür wäre wohl der Taunus geschickter.


----------



## sipaq (20. August 2009)

Ich bin da nicht dabei. Ich bin am Samstag im Taunus zum Trailsperren-Kartographieren.


----------



## karsten13 (20. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag im Taunus zum Trailsperren-Kartographieren.



wie?  Weiss das Forstamt schon nicht mehr, wo es die Sperren aufgebaut hat?


----------



## sod (20. August 2009)

Ist zwar für das Gelände nicht ganz mein Tempo...
aber bei der Stecke werd ich ganz feucht im Schritt.

@sipaq: geh mal so Trails suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (21. August 2009)

Leichte Planänderung bei mir.
Ich habe morgen doch den ganzen Tag zeit und könnte auch später los.
Wenn irgendwann jemand irgendwohin mitkommt, mache ich mit.
Ansonsten starte ich gegen 12:00 oder 13:00 Richtung ODW.

Ich diskutiere allerdings gleichzeitig noch an der Mailfront.
We von da eine Zusage kommt, werde ich nicht mehr ganz so flexibel sein.


----------



## DBate (21. August 2009)

> Ist zwar für das Gelände nicht ganz mein Tempo...
> aber bei der Stecke werd ich ganz feucht im Schritt.



Die wirste aber im Odenwald nicht finden . Und wie geil ist denn das Schild unter dem er bei ca. 2:25 durchfährt...


----------



## karsten13 (22. August 2009)

Morgen bin ich um 12:30 an der Hohemark.

Tour muss ich mir noch überlegen, vielleicht nochmal sowas wie am Karfreitag.

Tempo mittel, Trailanteil möglichst hoch (auch bergauf).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. August 2009)

Wenn die Tour ein bis zwei Stunden früher gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich auch gerne einmal guiden lassen


----------



## karsten13 (23. August 2009)

Und was habt ihr heute bei dem geilen Wetter angestellt?

Eigentlich hab ich ja niemanden an der HM erwartet, doch dann gab's nen Überraschungsgast  :







Das teuer bezahlte Frammersbach-Trikot hat uns dann noch bis Falkenstein begleitet. Ander Burg gab es eine ungeplante Kuchenpause (hmmmm  ) beim Lycra-Club ...






... und nach Trailerkundungen am Glaskopf sind wir zur Abwechslung mal hier gelandet:






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (23. August 2009)

Und wie wars im Odenwald?

Ich war gestern mit Arachne Trailverbote katalogisieren. Ich kann mich da Karstens Äußerungen von vor ein paar Tagen nur anschließen: Beim Trailbegehen lernt man durch die Schilder noch 'ne ganze Reihe netter neuer Trails kennen 

Die neueste Sperrung, die wir entdeckt haben, ist übrigens hier, wenn man in den Trail vom Pflasterweg links einbiegt und dann gleich nach rechts in Richtung Weiße Mauer fährt. Da hat die Forstverwaltung jetzt alles verbarrikadiert. Ist natürlich eine klasse Idee, denn so haben sich jetzt jede Menge Umgehungen/Umfahrungen gebildet. Jetzt gibts also statt einem Weg plötzlich 2 bis 3. Haben wir auch live erlebt, als ein Wanderer an uns beim fotographieren der Barrikade vorbeikam und sich dann erstmal seinen Weg suchte. Ob diese "Wegsucher" jetzt nicht mehr Schaden einrichten als, wenn man den Weg so belassen hatte wie er war, ist die große Frage, die das Forstamt mir mal beantworten müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (23. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Beim Trailbegehen lernt man durch die Schilder noch 'ne ganze Reihe netter neuer Trails kennen







sipaq schrieb:


> Die neueste Sperrung, die wir entdeckt haben, ist übrigens hier, wenn man in den Trail vom Pflasterweg links einbiegt und dann gleich nach rechts in Richtung Weiße Mauer fährt. Da hat die Forstverwaltung jetzt alles verbarrikadiert. Ist natürlich eine klasse Idee, denn so haben sich jetzt jede Menge Umgehungen/Umfahrungen gebildet.



die Sperrung gab's schon am Mittwoch. Die obere Umfahrung gibt es aber schon länger, deshalb haben die "Sperrer" hier richtig gut mitgedacht 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (23. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr heute bei dem geilen Wetter angestellt?


...gefrühstückt, gewunken, geschlafen, gegessen, geschaut, gefahren, gepflückt, gechillt, gelesen, gekocht, gegessen, geschaut und geschrieben (jetzt)...


karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Ander Burg gab es eine ungeplante Kuchenpause (hmmmm  ) beim Lycra-Club ...


Deinen Ausführungen könnte ich folgen, wenn ich auf der Biergarnitur jede Menge alte Herren in engen LyCra-Hosen gesehen hätte. Statt dessen sehe ich hier nur einen Anhänger von einem Tanzorchester des Lyra-Club von J.Perny  dazu fällt mir einer meiner Lieblingssprüche ein "man sieht nur das, was man sehen will". Was ich aber noch gesehen habe, dass ist das neue Bike von Anke; allerdings braucht Anke vermutlich noch eine Einweisung, wie an der Talas geschraubt werden soll; andernfalls gehe ich davon aus, dass der Aufstieg zur Burg für Anke mit dem Federweg k. Problem darstellt, was natürlich sehr geil ist/wäre.

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. ausserdem, ich glaube, die Sattelstütze ist kaputt...


----------



## karsten13 (23. August 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> "man sieht nur das, was man sehen will".



war ja auch nur ein Test, ob sich jemand den Schei$ wirklich durchliest 



Everstyle schrieb:


> allerdings braucht Anke vermutlich noch eine Einweisung, wie an der Talas geschraubt werden soll



Ich überlege gerade, wie das mit der Talas bergab war ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (23. August 2009)

Ja, ja...macht ihr euch nur über mich lustig  .

Hatte heute nicht gerade einen "Taum-Tag" im Taunus und habe teilweise/oft/fast immer entweder laut vor mich hin geflucht  oder leise geweint  . Die Trails wollen einfach bei mir, trotz des neuen Rädsches, nicht so flutschen. Hoch ging ebenfalls nur wenig und ab einem gewissen Punkt hatte ich einfach nur noch Hunger.

Krönung des Tages; betrunkene & dröhende Chinesen in der Pizzeria. 

Zur kaputten Sattelstütze; musste mich schweren Herzens von der eigentlich montieren Syntace P6 trennen und wieder das "Knick-Ding" drandingsen (Knie am Lenker-Problem).

Falls jemand morgen zufällig frei hat , ich wollte gegen 10:00 Uhr entweder mit dem RR zur Ronneburg oder könnte mich auch zu einer Hausfrauen-Taunusrunde überreden lassen.

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## sipaq (23. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> die Sperrung gab's schon am Mittwoch.


Dann muss das Forstamt den Weg am Montag, Dienstag oder Mittwoch verbarrikadiert haben. Letztes Wochenende war die Barrikade noch nicht da.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Falls jemand morgen zufällig frei hat , ich wollte gegen 10:00 Uhr entweder mit dem RR zur Ronneburg oder könnte mich auch zu einer *Hausfrauen-Taunusrunde* überreden lassen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Anke


ich habe noch Urlaub und morgen steht eigentlich Taunus auf meinem Programm... Hausfrauenrunde, was soll das sein


----------



## karsten13 (24. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hausfrauenrunde, was soll das sein



ganz einfach: Die Hausfrau quatscht Dich tot, während Du beim Hinterherhecheln überlegst, wie Du den Asthma-Anfall vermeidest 

Sehr schade, dass ich das nicht live miterleben kann  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## sod (24. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Und wie wars im Odenwald?


War bestimmt großartig - nur ich war nicht da.
Aus dem "kurz aushelfen" sind dann doch 25 Arbeitsstunden geworde und am Samstag han isch mit Rücken und Kopf daheim gehabt.
Jetzt ist das Wochende endlich vorbei und ich kann mich auf der Arbeit erholen.


----------



## sipaq (24. August 2009)

Da ich am Mittwoch keine Zeit habe (Volleyball Schiedsrichter-Lehrgang) wollte ich heute Abend nochmal den Taunus unsicher machen. Hat irgendwer spontan Lust heute Abend so ab 18 Uhr an der Hohemark loszufahren?


----------



## Claudy (24. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich habe noch Urlaub und morgen steht eigentlich Taunus auf meinem Programm... Hausfrauenrunde, was soll das sein



Erdi,

hab verpennt & getrödelt . Mein Rotes will zur Ronneburg...

Dir viel Spaß im Taunus und evtl. schaffen wir es bald mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Tour. 

Viele Grüße Anke

*Hausfrauenrunde:* der Schwerpunkt liegt hier eindeutig auf  (quatschen), Tour und Umgebung sind Nebensache. 
*Mögliche Themen:* Kochrezepte, Tratsch, Kinder, Klamotten, Job und überhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (24. August 2009)

ignoreme


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Da ich am Mittwoch keine Zeit habe (Volleyball Schiedsrichter-Lehrgang) wollte ich heute Abend nochmal den Taunus unsicher machen. Hat irgendwer spontan Lust heute Abend so ab 18 Uhr an der Hohemark loszufahren?



Hmm, kann schon sein! 
Ich meld mich dann zwischendurch nochmal.


----------



## Cube_LTD5 (24. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Da ich am Mittwoch keine Zeit habe (Volleyball Schiedsrichter-Lehrgang) wollte ich heute Abend nochmal den Taunus unsicher machen. Hat irgendwer spontan Lust heute Abend so ab 18 Uhr an der Hohemark loszufahren?



Mist.. zu spät gesehen


----------



## sipaq (24. August 2009)

Cube_LTD5 schrieb:


> Mist.. zu spät gesehen


Macht nichts, das klappt schon nochmal 

War auf jeden Fall 'ne nette und flotte Runde heute mit vielen flowigen Trails, von denen Faker noch nicht alle kannte.   Mich hats leider direkt am Anfang in der Spitzkehre des Leitplankentrails geschmissen.   Ich wollte die Spitzkehre zu eng fahren, hab gleichzeitig die Vorderradbremse zu stark gezogen und dann einen sauberen Abflug über den Lenker fabriziert.   Passiert ist mir aber nichts schlimmes, nur die rechte Schulter ist jetzt ziemlich rot. 

Am Ende waren es 27km mit 770hm und einem 14er Schnitt direkt ab Hohemark. Faker war heute im Renntempo unterwegs und hat mich lange mitziehen müssen. Am Schlußanstieg hab ich mich dann revanchiert.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ganz einfach: Die Hausfrau quatscht Dich tot, während Du beim Hinterherhecheln überlegst, wie Du den Asthma-Anfall vermeidest
> 
> Sehr schade, dass ich das nicht live miterleben kann
> 
> ...





Claudy schrieb:


> Erdi,
> 
> hab verpennt & getrödelt . Mein Rotes will zur Ronneburg...
> 
> ...



... nun meinen Ohren geht's gut 

Ich habe mir mal die Sperrungen auf dem Alden live abgeguggt. Schilder habe ich gar keine gesehen und kaum "Verammeltes" 

Und das bisschen was ich gesehen hatte, galt eh nur für "Yetis" und nicht für kleine Eisbären. Habe den Trail natürlich nur zu fotozwecken betreten und in wieder verlassen


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. August 2009)

Tja wer hätt gedacht, dass ich heute doch noch spontan in den Taunus fahre? Ich nicht.



sipaq schrieb:


> War auf jeden Fall 'ne nette und flotte Runde heute mit vielen flowigen Trails, von denen Faker noch nicht alle kannte.


Weil ich *einen* nicht kannte...  Dafür war er umso geiler, ich hab zwischendurch doch tatsächlich angefangen zu lachen, das so etwas geniales so unverhofft vor mir auftaucht 



sipaq schrieb:


> Am Ende waren es 27km mit 770hm und einem 14er Schnitt direkt ab Hohemark. Faker war heute im Renntempo unterwegs und hat mich lange mitziehen müssen. Am Schlußanstieg hab ich mich dann revanchiert.



Da hab ich mich auch geschämt   Top-Runde heute  Vor allem für mich so ungeplant und unverhofft, und dann endet der Tag so gut 
Und gute Besserung für die Schulter


----------



## sipaq (25. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Weil ich *einen* nicht kannte...


Ich hatte gedacht, den Trail am Speckkopf kanntest Du auch noch nicht. Naja dann bitte ich um Verzeihung.  


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Dafür war er umso geiler, ich hab zwischendurch doch tatsächlich angefangen zu lachen, das so etwas geniales so unverhofft vor mir auftaucht


Jo, das Teil ist extrem flowig und macht Riesen-Fun.



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich auch geschämt   Top-Runde heute  Vor allem für mich so ungeplant und unverhofft, und dann endet der Tag so gut
> Und gute Besserung für die Schulter


Danke. Geht schon wieder. Hab halt heute Nacht mal auf der linken Seite bzw. auf dem Bauch geschlafen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. August 2009)

Hast recht, der am Speckkopf wurde in der Erinnerung überstrahlt...

Auf dem Bauch schlafen ist aber net gut für die Wirbelsäule berlehrer:


----------



## HelixBonus (25. August 2009)

Nur die Harten kommen in' Garten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (25. August 2009)

will morgen ne *zügige* runde drehen so von uhr 10-13....bei interesse melden.


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2009)

bin neu in Frankfurt, aber wenn wer Bock hat mir hier mal ein wenig was zu zeigen wäre ich sofort dabei...und keine Angst, zügiges Tempo is bei mir Standart (auch wenns bisher nur im Flachland/Berlin war) 
P´s vorletztes weekend mal den Feldberg unsicher gemacht ^^


----------



## sipaq (26. August 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> bin neu in Frankfurt, aber wenn wer Bock hat mir hier mal ein wenig was zu zeigen wäre ich sofort dabei...und keine Angst, zügiges Tempo is bei mir Standard (auch wenns bisher nur im Flachland/Berlin war)
> PS: vorletztes weekend mal den Feldberg unsicher gemacht


Wir treffen uns eigentlich immer Mittwoch Abend um 18 Uhr in Oberursel-Hohemark am Anfang des Parkplatzes. Das ist direkt bei der Endstation der U3. Über Google Maps findest Du es, wenn Du nach der Alfred-Lechler-Straße in Oberursel suchst.

Ob heute Abend was geht, weiß ich aber nicht. Ich kann heute nicht und andere Regulars wie theobviousfaker und Ghost48 haben auch schon angekündigt, dass Sie heute nicht können. Also einfach mal den Thread heute beobachten, ob hier heute noch jemand was ankündigt...


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2009)

ja heute bin ich auch schon "vergeben"(Kumpel will Diplomarbeit/vortrag vortragen und ich soll es mir mal anhören), aber kommende Woche könnt ihr mich gerne zu 1000% einplanen.... 
Ich hatte vor mit einem Biker, den ich letztes mal am Feldberg kennen gelernt hatte (Clifton, kennt ihr den?), am Samstag wieder den Feldberg unsicher zu machen...seid ihr da auch am Start?
Beste Greetz !


----------



## Marko S (26. August 2009)

Also ich hätte heute Abend Zeit und werde auch mit dem Rad unterwegs sein, mal schauen ob sich noch einer meldet.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2009)

der shit ist ich wohne in Nied...is immer ein gutes Stück bis Hohemark (besonders mit s&ubahn)...daher sieht weekend immer besser aus, bzw. next wednesday gehe ich halt eher von arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (26. August 2009)

Also ich bin heute nicht dabei. Außerdem krieg ich mein Fahrrad gar nicht ausm Keller, gell Simon


----------



## sipaq (26. August 2009)

Jo, ich weiß gar nicht was Du meinst


----------



## Xah88 (28. August 2009)

wird wer samstag biken gehen? (evtl feldberg?)


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. August 2009)

Blubb. Ich fahr mitm Kollegen heute in den Taunus, Anfängerrunde, er is noch ganz frisch  So ungefähr 17:00 - 17:15 ab Hohemark. Über Anmeldungen würde ich mich freuen sofern jemand mitfährt, damit wir wissen ob wir warten sollen oder nicht.


----------



## Xah88 (28. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Blubb. Ich fahr mitm Kollegen heute in den Taunus, Anfängerrunde, er is noch ganz frisch  So ungefähr 17:00 - 17:15 ab Hohemark. Über Anmeldungen würde ich mich freuen sofern jemand mitfährt, damit wir wissen ob wir warten sollen oder nicht.


 wenn du mir mal deine handynummer schickst, kann ich dir per sms sagen, ob ich mitkomme (weiß noch nicht wie lange ich @ work bleibe und dann noch mal schnell zu mainbike, nen neuen hinterrreifen holen...)
Gruß


----------



## Marko S (28. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Blubb. Ich fahr mitm Kollegen heute in den Taunus, Anfängerrunde, er is noch ganz frisch .



Nach der Tour ist dann aber der erste Lack ab .
Bei mir gehts heute Abend aufs Laternenfest.
Ich werde morgen nach dem Mittag fahren, wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (28. August 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen nach dem Mittag fahren, wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden.



meld. Werde auch morgen fahren, mir schwebt so 13:00 Hohemark vor (13:30 oder 14:00 ginge auch). Passt das?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Xah88 (28. August 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen nach dem Mittag fahren, wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden.
> 
> Gruß
> Marko


 
*meld, falls ihr nen unbekannten mitnehmt ^^


----------



## sod (28. August 2009)

Heute geht's, nach langenmal Jahren der Abstinenz, mal wieder Museumsuferfest.
Morgen wäre ich dabei, wenn ich bis dahin mein EpicAM fertig habe.
Ich muss nachher noch Öl holen.


----------



## Marko S (28. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> meld. Werde auch morgen fahren, mir schwebt so 13:00 Hohemark vor (13:30 oder 14:00 ginge auch). Passt das?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



13:00 Uhr hört sich gut an, mal schauen was die anderen sagen und gegen unbekannte habe ich auch nichts.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (28. August 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> 13:00 Uhr hört sich gut an, mal schauen was die anderen sagen und gegen unbekannte habe ich auch nichts.
> 
> Gruß
> Marko


 
da wo die ubahn aufhört?


----------



## karsten13 (28. August 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> da wo die ubahn aufhört?



ja, genauer hier "über" dem roten A.

Dann halten wir jetzt 13:00 fest.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Xah88 (28. August 2009)

ist gebongt.... fährt auch jemand eher vom süden dahin? (überleg noch ob mit bike oder bahn) ....
Also letztes mal bin ich faul mitn bus hoch, aber mal schauen was ihr für ne runde dreht.... fahrt ihr mit normalo-Helm oder heizt ihr mit den Cross-Helmen den Berg runter? * will ja nicht wie ein Löffel exakt anders gekleidet sein 

Bis Morgen !


----------



## Marko S (28. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ja, genauer "über" dem rot A.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Genau da wo der Urselbach unter dem Parkplatz verschwindet.
Ich bin dann 13:00 oben und stehe an der üblichen Stelle.

Bis Morgen

Marko


----------



## Xah88 (28. August 2009)

fullface oder normaler helm?


----------



## Marko S (28. August 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> fullface oder normaler helm?



mit fullface bist du hier falsch, normaler Helm und dann geht's auf die Trails.

bis Morgen

Marko


----------



## karsten13 (28. August 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> ist gebongt.... fährt auch jemand eher vom süden dahin? (überleg noch ob mit bike oder bahn) ....



fahre um 11.45 in Sachsenhausen los und bis Hohemark diese Strecke. Wenn Du irgendwo "zusteigen" willst, sag Bescheid wo ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. August 2009)

Hey Xah, schade das es heute nicht geklappt hat. Wir waren dann effektiv auch erst um 18 Uhr an der Hohemark, nachdem uns kurz vor Abfahrt ein Schlauch explodiert ist  Der Kollege hatte Autoventil und ne Tankstelle gegenüber, aber an deren Manometer stimmt wohl was nich. Kein Schlauch explodiert bei 3 Bar mit SO einem Knall 

Ansonsten haben wir die nächsten AWB-Touren wohl einen neuen Mitfahrer  Hab meinen Kollegen heute den Feldi hochgescheucht und das hat er trotz leichter Infektion und ohne Höhenmeter-Gewöhnung mitgemacht ohne groß zu klagen. Und dann die Weilquelle, RKZ und Viktoria ohne Klickies und ohne Schieben mit dem Hardtail langsam aber sicher nach unten   Da hatter mich glatt überrascht! Und Spaß hats ihm auch gemacht


----------



## x-rossi (29. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> fahre um 11.45 in Sachsenhausen los ...


11:50 anfang flößerbrücke ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (29. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hey Xah, schade das es heute nicht geklappt hat. Wir waren dann effektiv auch erst um 18 Uhr an der Hohemark, nachdem uns kurz vor Abfahrt ein Schlauch explodiert ist  Der Kollege hatte Autoventil und ne Tankstelle gegenüber, aber an deren Manometer stimmt wohl was nich. Kein Schlauch explodiert bei 3 Bar mit SO einem Knall
> 
> Ansonsten haben wir die nächsten AWB-Touren wohl einen neuen Mitfahrer  Hab meinen Kollegen heute den Feldi hochgescheucht und das hat er trotz leichter Infektion und ohne Höhenmeter-Gewöhnung mitgemacht ohne groß zu klagen. Und dann die Weilquelle, RKZ und Viktoria ohne Klickies und ohne Schieben mit dem Hardtail langsam aber sicher nach unten   Da hatter mich glatt überrascht! Und Spaß hats ihm auch gemacht


 
Ja, habe gestern noch bei mainbike nen nobby-nick für hinten geholt und dann hätte ich 17 uhr niemals geschafft....hätte ich gewusst das es 18 uhr wird hätte ich es probiert 

Ihr ballert euch nochmal mehr als 3 bar vorm Wald drauf? Das gleiche Problem hatte ich letzhin auch an ner Shell-Tanke,...habe es dann einfach sein lassen, denn mein Kumpel hatte sich letzhin bei ner Tanke sogar das komplette Laufrad geschrottet (auch fehlerhafte Anzeige)...


@ karsten:

also ich kann richtig hauptwache fahren...kannst du mich da irgendwo auflesen?! bin noch recht neu in frankfurt.... meine handynummer ist 01577/1535378, falls es doch irgendwie klappen sollte einfach ne fixe sms @ me und ich komme hin...

Greetz


----------



## karsten13 (29. August 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 11:50 anfang flößerbrücke ok?



ja 



Xah88 schrieb:


> Ihr ballert euch nochmal mehr als 3 bar vorm Wald drauf?


 
das hab ich auch gedacht  



Xah88 schrieb:


> also ich kann richtig hauptwache fahren...kannst du mich da irgendwo auflesen?! bin noch recht neu in frankfurt.... meine handynummer ist 01577/1535378, falls es doch irgendwie klappen sollte einfach ne fixe sms @ me und ich komme hin...



ca. 11:55 Hauptwache

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Xah88 (29. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fox-Badehose, Rucksack und mit nem dunkel-blau matten Cannondale-Prophet da... 
du bist dann der mit der roten Rose? *haha
Bis dann !


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. August 2009)

Man pumpt immer erstmal 4 Bar rein damit sich der Schlauch (jaja, Karsten) setzt. Kommt man immer mal vor das man irgendwo ne Falte drin hat... jeder hat halt seine Methoden. Außerdem wenn der Schlauch keine 3 Bar aushält, dann geht der dir im Gelände sowieso flöten  dann lieber an der Tanke.


----------



## Xah88 (29. August 2009)

*danke für die coole Runde, Jungz


----------



## sipaq (29. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Man pumpt immer erstmal 4 Bar rein damit sich der Schlauch (jaja, Karsten) setzt. Kommt man immer mal vor das man irgendwo ne Falte drin hat... jeder hat halt seine Methoden. Außerdem wenn der Schlauch keine 3 Bar aushält, dann geht der dir im Gelände sowieso flöten  dann lieber an der Tanke.


Exakt. Ist bei mir mit nem neuen Schlauch fast immer so, dass ich da noch ein hörbares 'PLOP' irgendwo zwischen 3 und 4 Bar zu hören bekomme, dass mir anzeigt, dass sich der Schlauch richtig gesetzt hat. Dann wird halt wieder in Richtung 2 bis 2,5 Bar abgelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (29. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Exakt. Ist bei mir mit nem neuen Schlauch fast immer so, dass ich da noch ein hörbares 'PLOP' irgendwo zwischen 3 und 4 Bar zu hören bekomme, dass mir anzeigt, dass sich der Schlauch richtig gesetzt hat. Dann wird halt wieder in Richtung 2 bis 2,5 Bar abgelassen.



Ja und vor allem setzt sich dann der Reifen erst richtig in die Felgenflanke "PLOP", wird das auch noch liegend gemacht eiert dann auch der Reifen nicht, da er sich so von alleine "zentriert".

Unsere Tour heute war echt nett und zum Schluss wurde es auch noch richtig Technisch, gelle Karsten .
Ich hatte Heute 61 Km und 1360 Hm auf dem GPS.


----------



## x-rossi (29. August 2009)

hab nur neue trails kennen gelernt. ok, manches war bekannt, aber aus anderer richtung. die steintreppe reizt sehr.

konditionell war's eine weise entscheidung, mit Xah88 zusammen abzubrechen. 300 hm mehr und mir wäre auch die luft ausgegangen.

@ karsten: ohne deinen hinweis zu dem mini-trail auf dem heimweg, wären wir wohl geradeaus weiter gefahren und nicht links abgebogen


----------



## karsten13 (29. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Man pumpt immer erstmal 4 Bar rein damit sich der Schlauch (jaja, Karsten) setzt.



dieses "jaja, Karsten" macht mir Sorgen, was hast Du denn für nen Eindruck von mir? 



Marko S schrieb:


> Ja und vor allem setzt sich dann der Reifen erst richtig in die Felgenflanke "PLOP", wird das auch noch liegend gemacht eiert dann auch der Reifen nicht, da er sich so von alleine "zentriert".



auch wenn ihr euch hier einig seid, das hab ich noch nie gemacht. Ausnahme: Bei meinen Tubeless ist das notwendig.



Marko S schrieb:


> Unsere Tour heute war echt nett und zum Schluss wurde es auch noch richtig Technisch, gelle Karsten .



stimmt, aber ich darf ja nix erzählen, weil ich mit nem Eis bestochen wurde 



x-rossi schrieb:


> die steintreppe reizt sehr.



man muss sich nur das MTB drunter vorstellen 







Hier noch die Gruppe auf Burg Falkenstein






Weitere Bilder gibt's hier.

@sod: Bist Du auf'm Museumsuferfest versumpft oder ist's am Öl gescheitert?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. August 2009)

@Karsten: Ich dachte da eher an deine Tubeless, aber du hast mich ja schon wieder eines besseren belerht  Ich dachte gerad bei dir wärs net nötig weil kein Schlauch aber wenn man mal genauer nachdenkt, klar.

Die Treppe sieht aber sehr nett aus! Wo findet man die denn?


----------



## karsten13 (30. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich dachte gerad bei dir wärs net nötig weil kein Schlauch aber wenn man mal genauer nachdenkt, klar.



beim Alpencross hab ich ja mit den Tubeless platt gefahren 
War nix zu machen, dicker Nagel von unten durch die Lauffläche und oben neben der Felge wieder raus ...

Also Schlauch rein und auf 2 bar aufgepumpt. Losgefahren ... ach Du Schei$$e  , was ein Achter. Dann auf 3 bar aufgepumpt und nach mehreren Plopps war der Achter weg ...



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Die Treppe sieht aber sehr nett aus! Wo findet man die denn?



Kocherfels.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Xah88 (30. August 2009)

@karsten: so zeitig schon vom museumsuferfest zurück?... Also wenn es da mal nicht krass eng zu ging ! ... + cooler fotoupload !


----------



## sod (30. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @sod: Bist Du auf'm Museumsuferfest versumpft oder ist's am Öl gescheitert?


Nö, das hat beides gepasst.
Ich war einfach ein bisschen Kopflastig.
Eigentlich hatte ich vor..., dann dachte ich mir doch..., dann hab ich aber erst..., dann irgenwie gar keinen Plan mehr gehabt, mir danach selber ein wenig auf den ... gegangen und war danach Grillen.

Seit 2 Wochen keine Tour mehr ist natürlich die optimale Vorbreitung auf meinen Urlaub.
Dann bin ich wenigstens richtig nass aufs Fahren.


----------



## karsten13 (31. August 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> @karsten: so zeitig schon vom museumsuferfest zurück?... Also wenn es da mal nicht krass eng zu ging !



es war so - und ich mag keine Menschenmassen ...
Spruch des Tages: Eher wieder Ötzi  , als Museumsuferfest  



sod schrieb:


> Ich war einfach ein bisschen Kopflastig.



oh oh ...
... da hilft aber Radfahren 



sod schrieb:


> Seit 2 Wochen keine Tour mehr ist natürlich die optimale Vorbreitung auf meinen Urlaub.



der ist ja schon bald 
Hab gehört, der Gemmi-Pass wird nicht mehr gefahren, schade.

Heute waren Claudy und ich bis zum Pferdskopf  , allerdings hab ich wohl mehr Kalorien zu mir genommen als abgestrampelt 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (31. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Heute waren Claudy und ich bis zum Pferdskopf  , allerdings hab ich wohl mehr Kalorien zu mir genommen als abgestrampelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und ich hab dich am fuchstanz bei ähnlichem speis und trank gesehen...


----------



## TRB (31. August 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Seit 2 Wochen keine Tour mehr...



aber hallo, bei mir sind's sogar schon 2 1/2 und ich kotze jedes mal wenn ich in den keller gehe und mein rad dort stehen sehe. aber freitag ist ultimo und ich komme endlich mal wieder radelnd in den taunus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. September 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> und ich hab dich am fuchstanz bei ähnlichem speis und trank gesehen...



die Betonung liegt aber auf *ähnlich*, denn wir waren im Cafe Sachs in Treisberg, die haben so geilen Kuchen 

Hättest ja mal rufen können, beim Vorbeifahren hab ich zwar schon nach bekannten Gesichtern gescannt, war aber zuviel los ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (1. September 2009)

Wetterbericht für morgen ist positiv, also gehts wieder ab 18 Uhr in den Taunus zur obligatorischen AWB-Runde. LMB-Eintrag ist eingestellt.


----------



## Xah88 (1. September 2009)

kann diesen Mittwoch nicht, aber next week bin ich dabei


----------



## Everstyle (1. September 2009)

Servus allerseits,

bin zwar immer noch nicht wirklich fit (und es geht mir auf die Nerven; seit der letzten Tour mit euch nicht mehr gefahren), aber ich plane morgen noch eine Runde vor meinem Urlaub zu drehen. Ich werde allerdings mit zwei/drei Kollegen bereits gegen 16 Uhr an der Hohemark starten, wer also schon früher Zeit hat, ist herzlich wilkommen. Da ich überwiegend mit Anfängern unterwegs sein werde, wird "meine" Tour sowohl technisch, als auch tempomässig ziemlich leicht/normal sein. Zudem muss ich schauen, wie ich mich fühlen werde, also alles easy...

Dann plane ich gegen 18 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz zu sein und möchte mit euch die AWB-Runde drehen. Es wäre mir aber lieb, wenn ihr hier auch Rücksicht auf einen alten und schwachen Mann nehmen könntet...

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## HelixBonus (1. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Es wäre mir aber lieb, wenn ihr hier auch Rücksicht auf einen alten und schwachen Mann nehmen könntet...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Everstyle



Och nee, dann fahr ich morgen nicht mit...

Nein Spaß, spacke morgen noch ne Runde und regeneriere schon mal vor für Samstag...


----------



## sod (1. September 2009)

Ich arbeite heute lieber. 

Samstag Vormittag werde ich noch eine kurz Insallationsrunde mit dem nochmal umgebauten Epic AM und mein dann hoffentlich eingetroffenen neuen Schuhen drehen um Nachmittags Zeit für unsere Firmenfeier zu haben.
Sonntag gehts dann ab in den Süden.

3 Wochen nicht gefahren, neues Material, Gepäck noch unvollständig und die Woche auch kaum noch Zeit was zu organisieren.
Da kann eigentlich Nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## eisy77 (1. September 2009)

Ich würde mich morgen gerne anschliessen. Helm und Fahrrad vorhanden, Licht allerdings nicht (ok, eine Hose werde ich auch anziehen... ).
Eine leichte Tour sollte ich technisch und konditionell schaffen. Falls nicht, breche ich halt ab, will ja nicht den Bremsklotz für die Gruppe darstellen.


----------



## sipaq (1. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Dann plane ich gegen 18 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz zu sein und möchte mit euch die AWB-Runde drehen. Es wäre mir aber lieb, wenn ihr hier auch Rücksicht auf einen alten und schwachen Mann nehmen könntet...


Wir werden Rücksicht nehmen und Dich nicht in Grund und Boden fahren


----------



## Everstyle (1. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wir werden Rücksicht nehmen und Dich nicht in Grund und Boden fahren


Du bist soooooo lieb zu mir... na dann freu dich auf den Tag, wenn ich wieder fit bin...dann machen wir eine >20%-Rampen-Tour (hab mir gerade so einfallen lassen...hihi)

Übrigens, in Anlehnung an TNL, ich werde mir eine gescheite Lichtanlage bei meinen Kollegen aus Tirol holen und die Ice Spiker Pro besorgen, d. h. Nightrides und der Winter können kommen. 

In diesem Sinne, es wäre *echt mega ultra krass fett*, wenn ich mit der AWB+N-Runde durch den Taunus düsen könnte.

Ich freu mich...

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (1. September 2009)

Na wenn das morgen ne gemütliche Runde wird werde ich das Sofa zu Hause lassen.
Da der Karsten mich so über die Trails gescheucht hat  und ich noch etwas angeschlagen vom Samstag bin, kommt mir das entgegen.


----------



## karsten13 (2. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Übrigens, in Anlehnung an TNL, ich werde mir eine gescheite Lichtanlage bei meinen Kollegen aus Tirol holen und die Ice Spiker Pro besorgen, d. h. Nightrides und der Winter können kommen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, es wäre *echt mega ultra krass fett*, wenn ich mit der AWB+N-Runde durch den Taunus düsen könnte.



sehr schön 



Marko S schrieb:


> Da der Karsten mich so über die Trails gescheucht hat  und ich noch etwas angeschlagen vom Samstag bin, kommt mir das entgegen.



klar, weil ich Dich so gescheucht hab, bist Du vorne raus_gefallen_ 

Auf die Rennrad-Volldusche hab ich heut verzichtet, deshalb ist mir morgen nicht nach gemütlich und ich fahre mal wieder mit der Konkurrenz  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (2. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Du bist soooooo lieb zu mir... na dann freu dich auf den Tag, wenn ich wieder fit bin...dann machen wir eine >20%-Rampen-Tour (hab mir gerade so einfallen lassen...hihi)


Sadist!!! 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Übrigens, in Anlehnung an TNL, ich werde mir eine gescheite Lichtanlage bei meinen Kollegen aus Tirol holen und die Ice Spiker Pro besorgen, d. h. Nightrides und der Winter können kommen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, es wäre *echt mega ultra krass fett*, wenn ich mit der AWB+N-Runde durch den Taunus düsen könnte.


Über die Spike-Reifen denke ich auch schon nach. Was für eine Lichtanlage willst Du Dir denn holen? Auf Night-Rides hätte ich definitiv auch Bock!


----------



## Claudy (2. September 2009)

Jungs,

Kommentar eines Mitfahrers als ihr vorhin an unserer GC Gruppe vorbei gefahren seit:

"Anke, du kennst auch jedes Wildschwein im Taunus..."


----------



## sipaq (2. September 2009)

Anke

ich nehme das mal als Kompliment wahr. Du warst zumindestens leicht zu erkennen, hast ja als einzige geschoben. 

Wir hatten einen spassigen Abend, allerdings nur bis zum Viktoriatrail. Dort hat es dann 3 von 6 Fahrern kurz hintereinander mit einem Platten erwischt. 

@theobviousfaker:
Ich hab den Alternativ-Downhill-Trail am Hünerberg entdeckt (den ich auf OSM gesehen habe), von dem ich erzählt habe. 
Zitat Everstyle: Geil!!!


----------



## Claudy (2. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Anke
> 
> ich nehme das mal als Kompliment wahr. Du warst zumindestens leicht zu erkennen, hast ja als einzige geschoben.
> 
> ...



Simon; willst du Ärger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




normalerweise fahre ich da hoch aber der Typ vor mir ist abgestiegen und da blieb mir nix andres übrig als ebenfalls zu schieben .

...und bei uns gab es keine Platten sondern Bretzel, Radler und nen Eis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (2. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> allerdings nur bis zum Viktoriatrail. Dort hat es dann 3 von 6 Fahrern kurz hintereinander mit einem Platten erwischt.



Zufall? Oder hat dort wieder jemand Scherben verteilt?


----------



## Marko S (2. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen spassigen Abend, allerdings nur bis zum Viktoriatrail. Dort hat es dann 3 von 6 Fahrern kurz hintereinander mit einem Platten erwischt.



Ja und nach dem ich mein Rad wieder i.O. hatte habe ich die anderen beiden unterstütz.
Der Rest vom Viktoriatempeltrail war dann auch noch uns, aber für den Hünerberg war es zu spät.


----------



## Claudy (2. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Zufall? Oder hat dort wieder jemand Scherben verteilt?



Da waren keine Scherben... wir sind den heute auch gefahren.


----------



## Marko S (2. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Zufall? Oder hat dort wieder jemand Scherben verteilt?



also bei mir hatte das nichts mit Scherben zu tun.


----------



## Everstyle (3. September 2009)

YO, am Hühnerberg haben wir mal nen Chicken Run gemacht und es war sehr flowig...mir hats jedenfalls Spass gemacht; damit erhält der VT eine sehr schöne Verlängerung!

Sonst? Bin nach den 1000Hm und 46Km sehr platt und freue mich jetzt auf das Bett. Aber die Fahrt war einfach nötig...denn 7 Wochen ohne einer Tour...ich wäre sonst durchgedreht... 

In diesem Sinne...

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE!!!

p. [email protected]: ab Fuxi waren es bei mir bis Hedd noch knapp 20Km


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. September 2009)

Tja, ich und x-rossi haben da so meinen Reifen geflickt, beim 5. oder 6. Flicken kam der Marko schon an. Als wir dann das siebte und achte Loch entdeckt haben hat der Marko seinen alten Schlauch rausgeholt. Wir haben dann parallel geflickt, nach dem Motto wer zuerst fertig ist.. Markos alter Schlauch hatte aber nur ein Loch, das ging dann schneller und war sicherer 

Danke für die Flicken und den Schlauch 

@Anke: "Anke, du kennst auch jedes Wildschwein im Taunus..."


----------



## karsten13 (3. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Tja, ich und x-rossi haben da so meinen Reifen geflickt, beim 5. oder 6. Flicken kam der Marko schon an. Als wir dann das siebte und achte Loch entdeckt haben hat der Marko seinen alten Schlauch rausgeholt. Wir haben dann parallel geflickt, nach dem Motto wer zuerst fertig ist..



... der Rennsteig kann kommen, nimm genug Schläuche mit


----------



## sipaq (3. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Tja, ich und x-rossi haben da so meinen Reifen geflickt, beim 5. oder 6. Flicken kam der Marko schon an. Als wir dann das siebte und achte Loch entdeckt haben hat der Marko seinen alten Schlauch rausgeholt. Wir haben dann parallel geflickt, nach dem Motto wer zuerst fertig ist.. Markos alter Schlauch hatte aber nur ein Loch, das ging dann schneller und war sicherer


8 Löcher???  

Klingt ja übel. Was hast Du denn mit Deinem Reifen angestellt, dass der plötzlich acht Löcher hatte?


----------



## eisy77 (3. September 2009)

War leider gestern zu spät dran. Bin gerade auf dem Parkplatz angekommen als zwei Gruppen los gefahren sind. Naja... nächstes Mal mehr Zeit zur Anfahrt einkalkulieren.
Bin dann halt alleine gefahren... Altkönig-Fuchstanz-Gr.Feldberg-Fuchtanz... und dann hab ich wohl einen Abzweig zurück zur Hohemark verpasst und war plötzlich in Falkenstein 
Leider war es dann fast schon dunkel und ohne Funzel wollte ich nicht riskieren mich nochmal im Wald zu verfahren. Also bin ich nach Königstein zum Bahnhof und per Bahn über FFM wieder zurück zur Hohemark ans Auto


----------



## sipaq (3. September 2009)

Aus diesem Grund packe ich immer meine Handynummer in den LMB-Eintrag. Wir haben extra 6-7 Minuten an der Hohemark gewartet, aber als Du dann nicht kamst, sind wir halt alleine los. Mittlerweile ist es halt so, dass aufgrund der ab 19.30 Uhr beginnenden Dämmerung jede Minute zählt.

Ich habs gestern schon zur Gruppe gesagt, AWB-Biken ohne Licht ab 18 Uhr geht jetzt maximal noch 1-2 Wochen. Danach lohnt es sich dann nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisy77 (3. September 2009)

Ja, ist auch absolut in Ordnung, dass ihr losgefahren seid. Meine eigene Schuld, wenn ich zu knapp los fahre. 30 Min. von Eschborn an die Hohemark reicht nicht um die Uhrzeit, meine erste Erkenntnis 
Dringend gescheite Funzel kaufen, meine zweite Erkenntnis.
Langes Trikot oder Jacke kaufen, meine dritte Erkenntnis.
Andere Reifen kaufen (die Straßenreifen des Vorbesitzers meines Rads kommen irgendwann an ihre Grenzen), meine vierte Erkenntnis.
Ersatzschlauch und ne kleine Pumpe kaufen, meine fünfte Erkenntnis aus den vorigen Posts hier. Hatte selbst noch keinen Platten, aber es kann scheinbar doch mal vorkommen...


----------



## HelixBonus (3. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich habs gestern schon zur Gruppe gesagt, AWB-Biken ohne Licht ab 18 Uhr geht jetzt maximal noch 1-2 Wochen. Danach lohnt es sich dann nicht mehr.



Gott sei Dank ist heute meine Karma eingetroffen. Ist zwar sicher kein Leuchtwunder aber zukünftigen AWB Touren steht nun nix mehr im Wege...


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> 8 Löcher???
> 
> Klingt ja übel. Was hast Du denn mit Deinem Reifen angestellt, dass der plötzlich acht Löcher hatte?



Naja mit plattem Reifen noch 50 Meter über Wurzeln gerollt bis ich zum Stillstand kam. Isn komisches Gefühl mit nem Platten, sich auf der Felge drehenden Hinterreifen zu versuchen anzuhalten. Übt man halt net so oft  Jaja, ich hätt ja nen Stoppie machen können, gell


----------



## sipaq (3. September 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank ist heute meine Karma eingetroffen. Ist zwar sicher kein Leuchtwunder aber zukÃ¼nftigen AWB Touren steht nun nix mehr im Wege...


  Mich wÃ¼rde ja die Lupine Tesla reizen, aber die ist halt sackteuer (295â¬ beim HiBike). 
Ich habe grade schon wieder 220 Tacken fÃ¼r SchlÃ¤uche (6 x Schwalbe Light), Ersatzhinterreifen (Nobby Nic Evo), Standpumpe (SKS Rennkompressor) und Spikereifen (zur Vorbereitung auf den Winter) investiert. Aber um Everstyles Frau zu zitieren: "WofÃ¼r arbeitet man denn?"


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Aber um Everstyles Freundin zu zitieren: "Wofür arbeitet man denn?"



Hat er wieder ne neue? Wenn das seine Frau mitkriegt...


----------



## HelixBonus (3. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hat er wieder ne neue? Wenn das seine Frau mitkriegt...



Au, böser Seitenhieb! 

Aber Hauptsache:



sipaq schrieb:


> Standpumpe (SKS Rennkompressor)


----------



## sipaq (3. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hat er wieder ne neue? Wenn das seine Frau mitkriegt...


Stimmt, da pass ich besser mal das Posting an. 



ghost48 schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache:
> 
> 
> sipaq schrieb:
> ...


Yep. Empfehlung von Faker!


----------



## Everstyle (4. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Aber um Everstyles Freundin zu zitieren: "Wofür arbeitet man denn?"


Sehr geil!!! Das muss ich ihr mal erzaehlen...

Uebrigens, ganz schoen krass, wie viele Platten wir am Mittwoch hatten...Tsja, da kann ich nur Albert AX Reifen empfehlen + Light Schlauche von Schwalbe (130g); seit letzten August (eben meinen AX)  NUR zwei Platten gehabt, bei knapp 3500Km im Taunus...aber egal.

Jedenfalls waeren dann schon mit ghost und sipaq zumind. drei Mann hier die sich fur die dunkle Eiszeit vorbereiten moechten (wobei Magda auch mit will, wenn wir WABs fahren). Sehr geil...........ich muss mir nur noch die Spikes besorgen; Lampe kommt dann im Oktober.

Gruss

E.style


----------



## CoAXx (5. September 2009)

eisy77 schrieb:


> Leider war es dann fast schon dunkel und ohne Funzel wollte ich nicht riskieren mich nochmal im Wald zu verfahren. Also bin ich nach Königstein zum Bahnhof und per Bahn über FFM wieder zurück zur Hohemark ans Auto



Oh nein, oh nein, das ist bitter. Schade für dich es ist doch sooo easy von Falkenstein zu Hohemarkt auch im Dunkeln ;-)

@all

Fährt keiner von euch heute? Hab hier mal heute reingeschaut in der Hoffnung Leute für eine ca. 3 Stunden Tour zu finden. Normal hab ich Samstag keine Zeit und dachte jetzt kann ich endlich mal mitfahren ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (5. September 2009)

Eventuell fahr ich heute nachmittag. Das mach ich aber vom Regenradar abhängig. Schau einfach mal regelmäßig hier rein. Wenn ich fahre, kündige ich das ca. 'ne Stunde vorher hier an.


----------



## karsten13 (5. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Eventuell fahr ich heute nachmittag. Das mach ich aber vom Regenradar abhängig.



sollte doch laut Vorhersage im Laufe des Tages besser werden, sieht aber net so aus


----------



## TRB (5. September 2009)

ich werde aller voraussicht nach morgenmittag ab 13 uhr hohemark ne etwas ausgiebigere tour starten. heute ist die regenwahrscheinlichkeit zu hoch.


----------



## sipaq (5. September 2009)

Also heute fahr ich nicht.


----------



## Marko S (5. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also heute fahr ich nicht.



Ne ne ihr seit ja Mädchen  also ich komme gerade von einer Tour mit meinem Bruder. Bitte jetzt nicht meckern das ich nichts gesagt habe, aber das wäre nichts für euch gewesen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Torpedo64 (5. September 2009)

Wollte  morgen eine traillastige Tagestour im Taunus fahren. Wenn's endlich mal aufhören würd' zu regnen, könnte ich mich ja überreden...

Den Blick auf'n Felberg verdirbt mir momentan noch die Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (5. September 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ne ne ihr seit ja Mädchen  also ich komme gerade von einer Tour mit meinem Bruder. Bitte jetzt nicht meckern das ich nichts gesagt habe, aber das wäre nichts für euch gewesen.



klar, entweder hätte uns das Tempo gelangweilt oder das Sturzrisiko wäre uns zu hoch gewesen  

Bin dann doch noch gestartet und mit Marius (von gc) zum Eichkopf. Bei der Abfahrt fing es leicht an zu Regnen. Weiter über Atzelberg zum Rossert, wo der Himmel dann endgültig seine Schleusen öffnete  . Wir sind dann noch über Eppstein, Kaisertempel, Großer Mannstein - der Regen hörte erst wieder kurz vor Sulzbach auf ...

War die perfekte Verabschiedung des Sommers 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (6. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> klar, entweder hätte uns das Tempo gelangweilt oder das Sturzrisiko wäre uns zu hoch gewesen



Ha von wegen 
aber wenigstens einer der sich aufs Rad getraut hat, bei uns gab es nur ein paar wenige Tropfen.
Wir sind aber auch bereits am Vormittag los.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> War die perfekte Verabschiedung des Sommers



Gestern nach 180 km Rennsteig habe ich es etwas anders formuliert: Gute Vorbereitung auf die nasse Jahreshälfte...
Es war Dauerregen angesagt aber es hat effektiv vielleicht eine Viertelstunde oder so geregnet (+30 wo wir eh grad Mittagspause gemacht haben). Der Rennsteig war teils eine kilometerlange Pfütze und entsprechend wurden wir halt von unten komplett durchgeweicht. Ich hab ca. 120km lang rumgejammert während die andern beiden Wahnsinnigen (IronShit ist nocht mitgefahren) durchgehend in kurzer Hose gefahren sind! Die Blicke der Wanderer als sie ghost und Ironshit gesehen haben waren köstlich 
Und das beste natürlich zum Schluss: ghosts Oma versorgte uns königlich mit Abendessen und Frühstück und Waschservice, dazu noch ein Blankensteiner Sonnenaufgang bei dem das Herz vor Freude Saltos springt 

Das Material wurde auch bis zum äußersten gequält. Mein Hinterrad-Bremshebel ließ sich so ab der Hälfte bis zum Lenker ziehen obwohl ich den Zug ständig nachgestellt habe. Der Umwerfer ist dreimal so schwergängig wie vorher und der viele Matsch verhinderte desöfteren den Schaltvorgang bis zum Ende durchzuführen. Meine Gabel spricht fast so sensibel an wie vorher im Lockout 
Morgen ist Putzen angesagt und den Rest der Woche wird gespackt. Hatte lang keinen Muskelkater mehr vom Radfahren  Sogar in der Schultermuskulatur...


----------



## Xah88 (6. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Gestern nach 180 km Rennsteig habe ich es etwas anders formuliert: Gute Vorbereitung auf die nasse Jahreshälfte...
> Es war Dauerregen angesagt aber es hat effektiv vielleicht eine Viertelstunde oder so geregnet (+30 wo wir eh grad Mittagspause gemacht haben). Der Rennsteig war teils eine kilometerlange Pfütze und entsprechend wurden wir halt von unten komplett durchgeweicht. Ich hab ca. 120km lang rumgejammert während die andern beiden Wahnsinnigen (IronShit ist nocht mitgefahren) durchgehend in kurzer Hose gefahren sind! Die Blicke der Wanderer als sie ghost und Ironshit gesehen haben waren köstlich
> Und das beste natürlich zum Schluss: ghosts Oma versorgte uns königlich mit Abendessen und Frühstück und Waschservice, dazu noch ein Blankensteiner Sonnenaufgang bei dem das Herz vor Freude Saltos springt
> 
> ...



also das klingt mal richtig geil


----------



## sipaq (6. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Gestern nach 180 km Rennsteig habe ich es etwas anders formuliert: Gute Vorbereitung auf die nasse Jahreshälfte...
> Es war Dauerregen angesagt aber es hat effektiv vielleicht eine Viertelstunde oder so geregnet (+30 wo wir eh grad Mittagspause gemacht haben). Der Rennsteig war teils eine kilometerlange Pfütze und entsprechend wurden wir halt von unten komplett durchgeweicht. Ich hab ca. 120km lang rumgejammert während die andern beiden Wahnsinnigen (IronShit ist nocht mitgefahren) durchgehend in kurzer Hose gefahren sind! Die Blicke der Wanderer als sie ghost und Ironshit gesehen haben waren köstlich
> Und das beste natürlich zum Schluss: ghosts Oma versorgte uns königlich mit Abendessen und Frühstück und Waschservice, dazu noch ein Blankensteiner Sonnenaufgang bei dem das Herz vor Freude Saltos springt
> 
> ...




Cooler Bericht. Ich war heute am Nachmittag mit TRB unterwegs und hab ihn die Berge hoch und die Trails runtergeprügelt  (aber ohne Sturz ). War 'ne nette Tour mit ein paar (für mich) neuentdeckten Trails. Die obere Treppe am Kocherfelsen ist übrigens echt nett und definitiv fahrbar (Beweisfotos auf Anfrage).

Und die Wettervorhersage ist auch geil, weswegen ich mich schon auf Mittwoch freue.


----------



## karsten13 (6. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> War 'ne nette Tour mit ein paar (für mich) neuentdeckten Trails.



ging mir heut genauso:





















Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (7. September 2009)

So, Termin für Mittwoch steht wieder. Wetterbericht ist top, aber dank der immer früher hereinbrechenden Dunkelheit wird das wohl eine der letzten AWB-Ausfahrten ohne Nightride-Charakter werden.


----------



## TRB (7. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich war heute am Nachmittag mit TRB unterwegs und hab ihn die Berge hoch und die Trails runtergeprügelt  (aber ohne Sturz ). War 'ne nette Tour mit ein paar (für mich) neuentdeckten Trails. Die obere Treppe am Kocherfelsen ist übrigens echt nett und definitiv fahrbar (Beweisfotos auf Anfrage).



mir hats auch tierisch viel spaß gemacht. war ne tolle tour (lob an den guide) und nach meinem urlaub hoffentlich dann mit "erheblich mehr" federweg...


----------



## sipaq (7. September 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> mir hats auch tierisch viel spaß gemacht. war ne tolle tour (lob an den guide) und nach meinem urlaub hoffentlich dann mit "erheblich mehr" federweg...


Ich hoffe mal, dass Du die Standpauke der Freundin wegen zuspaetkommens gut ueberstanden hast


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. September 2009)

Das gibt die Woche ja ein Wahnsinnswetter! Da muss ich ja überlegen ob ich Mittwoch nicht doch noch bisserl mit euch mitfahre, aber ich glaub das Tempo wird mir zu hoch sein.
Ich bastel noch am Rennsteigbericht, der wird dann heute Abend veröffentlicht. Muss das Tageslicht noch ausnutzen und bissi schrauben gehen.

Hier noch ein Nachtrag: Wo gehobelt wird fallen Zähne...



Sipaqs altes Kettenblatt. Aber: Er hat den Zahn wenigstens _gründlich_ gezogen  War nicht der einzige fehlende Zahn..

Hier noch die bestmögliche Verwendung für den Sportteil der Zeitung 



Sipaqs Revelation bei mir zum nachschmieren. Danach funktionierte das Air U-Turn wieder richtig 
Wie siehts denn mittlerweile aus sipaq? Fährt die Gabel noch richtig raus oder bockt sie wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (7. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> So, Termin für Mittwoch steht wieder. Wetterbericht ist top, aber dank der immer früher hereinbrechenden Dunkelheit wird das wohl eine der letzten AWB-Ausfahrten ohne Nightride-Charakter werden.


 
Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit Be-&Entlüften/ Auffüllen von Magura´s ?
Wenn ich Mittwoch mitbiken will muss ich wohl morgen direkt mit dem Bike mal zu Mainbike, denn ich habe weder das Magura Öl (und Werkzeug) noch die Erfahrung davon....
(hintere Bremse hat Luft drinne)

Werde aber auf jeden Fall versuchen zu kommen !

Beste Grüße Alex

P´s deswegen hatte es mich bei der letzten AWB-Tour mit euch auch die beiden Male übern Lenker gelegt, denn die hintere zog deutlich später als die vordere/ bei erwärmung dann noch später...


----------



## TRB (7. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass Du die Standpauke der Freundin wegen zuspaetkommens gut ueberstanden hast



zumindest so gut das ich hier noch schreiben kann


----------



## wartool (7. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit Be-&Entlüften/ Auffüllen von Magura´s ?



Also wenn es um eine HS33 geht... bring einfach das royal Blood mit.. das Entlüftungskit habe ich... wohne in Steinbach, da kannst Du auf dem Weg zur Hohemark vorbeikommen...

Ob dieses Servicekit auch für die Scheibenbremsen von Magura passt kann ich Dir nicht sagen....


----------



## Xah88 (7. September 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Also wenn es um eine HS33 geht... bring einfach das royal Blood mit.. das Entlüftungskit habe ich... wohne in Steinbach, da kannst Du auf dem Weg zur Hohemark vorbeikommen...
> 
> Ob dieses Servicekit auch für die Scheibenbremsen von Magura passt kann ich Dir nicht sagen....



ich mache mich morgen auf arbeit mal schlau ob das passt, dann würde ich das royal blood nach der arbeit besorgen.... / habe eine magura louise (06´)...
Greetz


----------



## sipaq (7. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Das gibt die Woche ja ein Wahnsinnswetter! Da muss ich ja überlegen ob ich Mittwoch nicht doch noch bisserl mit euch mitfahre, aber ich glaub das Tempo wird mir zu hoch sein.


Ach, jetzt zick hier mal nicht rum. Dein Tempo reicht immer für uns und notfalls machen wir halt mal absichtlich langsamer für unsere "Rennsteighelden". 



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Nachtrag: Wo gehobelt wird fallen Zähne...
> 
> 
> 
> Sipaqs altes Kettenblatt. Aber: Er hat den Zahn wenigstens _gründlich_ gezogen  War nicht der einzige fehlende Zahn...


Ich bin halt ein richtiger Hardcore-Biker  



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hier noch die bestmögliche Verwendung für den Sportteil der Zeitung
> 
> 
> 
> Sipaqs Revelation bei mir zum nachschmieren. Danach funktionierte das Air U-Turn wieder richtig   Wie siehts denn mittlerweile aus sipaq? Fährt die Gabel noch richtig raus oder bockt sie wieder?


Sie fährt noch richtig raus und spricht rein subjektiv gefühlt jetzt etwas besser an.  Du bist mein Reparaturheld!


----------



## DBate (7. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> So, Termin für Mittwoch steht wieder. Wetterbericht ist top, aber dank der immer früher hereinbrechenden Dunkelheit wird das wohl eine der letzten AWB-Ausfahrten ohne Nightride-Charakter werden.



Spitze, ich bin dann mal dabei... wenn der Doc mir sein OK am Mittwoch nicht verweigert... 

Bis denne,
DBate


----------



## Xah88 (8. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> ich mache mich morgen auf arbeit mal schlau ob das passt, dann würde ich das royal blood nach der arbeit besorgen.... / habe eine magura louise (06´)...
> Greetz


 
Also den Bildern der Entlüftungskits nach zu urteilen wird das wohl nicht funktionieren...gerade mal bei Mainbike angerufen, die wollen glatte 35  dafür, dann bestelle ich mir lieber das Entflüftungskit samt Royal Blood für 39,90...dann kann ich es immer wieder machen... 

Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich Mittwoch trotzdem kommen, 18 Uhr, richtig?

Greetz

P´s Entlüftungskit wird dann wohl erst bestellt, also next week repariert...


----------



## TRB (8. September 2009)

jemand interesse donnerstagabend ne kleine tour ab hohemark zu starten? startzeit wäre ebenfalls 18 uhr


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> ...dann bestelle ich mir lieber das Entflüftungskit samt Royal Blood für 39,90...dann kann ich es immer wieder machen...



Der einzig wahre Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (8. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Der einzig wahre Weg


Magura Kit wird übern Winter angeschafft...*promise

...morgen hilft mir "alter_ego" aus und entlüftet sie mit mir vorm AWB -> many tanks...

Steht am Weekend eigtl auch ne Tour an?

Greetz Alex


----------



## alter_ego (8. September 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> jemand interesse donnerstagabend ne kleine tour ab hohemark zu starten? startzeit wäre ebenfalls 18 uhr



donnerstag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## karsten13 (9. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> aber dank der immer früher hereinbrechenden Dunkelheit wird das wohl eine der letzten AWB-Ausfahrten ohne Nightride-Charakter werden.



wer Licht hat, sollte das heute auch mitbringen. Gestern war es ernüchternd früh dunkel  . 

Deshalb hab ich mal nachgesehen: Sonnenuntergang heute ist 19:52, d.h., im Wald wird man ab 19:30 nur noch wenig sehen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## x-rossi (9. September 2009)

puuuh ... kann ich dieses eine mal noch ohne licht mit


----------



## Xah88 (9. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> puuuh ... kann ich dieses eine mal noch ohne licht mit



ich auch


----------



## sipaq (9. September 2009)

Klar, aber wir werden als Endzeit mal 19.45 Uhr anpeilen. Um das gegenüber letzter Woche wieder reinzuholen müssen wir halt ein bisschen flotter bergauf fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (9. September 2009)

By the way, was verschafft uns jetzt eigentlich die Ehre das Karsten13 und Claudy diesmal beim AWB mitfahren? Geht bei Go-Crazy nichts mehr?


----------



## Claudy (9. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> By the way, was verschafft uns jetzt eigentlich die Ehre das Karsten13 und Claudy diesmal beim AWB mitfahren? Geht bei Go-Crazy nichts mehr?



Ja, GC hat auf Winterzeit umgestellt. Die Biketreffs finden nun wieder Samstags um 14:00 Uhr statt .

Wenn ihr nett seit, dürft ihr mich künftig Mittwochs öfter ertragen .

Viele Grüße Anke
(mit Licht)


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. September 2009)

Also ich bin heute nicht dabei. Anderweitig verplant und außerdem möchte ich ein Disaster wie beim AWB nach der TTT+E-Tour vermeiden. Ride hard, rest harder, gelle...


----------



## x-rossi (9. September 2009)

och, dann gleich mal ne frage: das betse (not)licht bis 40  - was gibts da für empfehlungen?


----------



## TRB (9. September 2009)

alter_ego schrieb:


> donnerstag wäre ich dabei.


 
wäre aufgrund von karstens aussage zu überlegen ob man das dann überhaupt noch angeht, da ich kein licht besitze und ehrlich gesagt dann auch wenig lust verspüre aufgrund von sichtschwierigkeiten die trails bergab in der gleichen geschwindigkeit wie bergauf zu fahren (was ich ja eigentlich sowieso mache  )

also wat menste?


----------



## TRB (9. September 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ja, GC hat auf Winterzeit umgestellt. Die Biketreffs finden nun wieder Samstags um 14:00 Uhr statt .


 
da bin ich dann nach meinem urlaub auch dabei...


----------



## alter_ego (9. September 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> wäre aufgrund von karstens aussage zu überlegen ob man das dann überhaupt noch angeht, da ich kein licht besitze und ehrlich gesagt dann auch wenig lust verspüre aufgrund von sichtschwierigkeiten die trails bergab in der gleichen geschwindigkeit wie bergauf zu fahren (was ich ja eigentlich sowieso mache  )
> 
> also wat menste?




können auch früher los.


----------



## TRB (9. September 2009)

alter_ego schrieb:


> können auch früher los.


 
klappt nicht, ich arbeite bis mind. 17 uhr


----------



## karsten13 (9. September 2009)

so, schöne Runde heute 







Aufgrund des "leichten" Tempos haben wir es nochmal auf den Alden geschafft.






Von den Bildern musste ich leider einige in die Tonne kloppen, da bei Dämmerung die Kamera öfters mal versagt. Was O.K. war gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (9. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so, schöne Runde heute
> 
> Aufgrund des "leichten" Tempos haben wir es nochmal auf den Alden geschafft.


Lupo oder Wissefux haben mir mal vor gut einem Jahr bei einer AWB-Tour gesagt, als ich der Gruppe mit hochrotem Kopf hinterherhechelte und mich beschwerte, dass in der Ausschreibung doch was von langsamem Tempo stand: 

"Es gibt langsames Tempo, langsam-langsames Tempo und langsam-langsam-langsames Tempo. Mehr nicht."

Heute war es langsam würde ich sagen 

BTW schöne Fotos und Glückwunsch, dass Ihr es mit Anke noch ins Eiscafe Christina geschafft habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (10. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> "Es gibt langsames Tempo, langsam-langsames Tempo und langsam-langsam-langsames Tempo. Mehr nicht."
> 
> Heute war es langsam würde ich sagen


 
Auch wenn ich deutlich zum langsamen Tempo beigetragen habe, hat mir die Mini-Tour einen Wahnsinnsspaß gemacht...
am geilsten fand ich den Ausblick vom Altkönig, für euch wahrscheinlich schon Gewohnheit, aber für mich als Nicht-Frankfurter total nice ...

Also-> hat mich sehr gefreut und sehr viel Spaß gemacht !


----------



## TRB (10. September 2009)

entscheidung getroffen, fahre ab 18 uhr ein wenig im vilbeler wald. wer mitkommen will der sage mir bescheid. abfahrt ist so kurz vor 6 und ich fahre über die friedberger landstr. hoch. 
ist mir mit dämmerung usw. ohne licht zu gewagt und für 1 1/4 stunden fahre ich nicht zur hohemark.


----------



## CoAXx (10. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Von den Bildern musste ich leider einige in die Tonne kloppen, da bei Dämmerung die Kamera öfters mal versagt.



Naja gegenüber meinen Iphone Bildern sind die ne Wucht .

Ich war gestern das erste Mal dabei, und es hat Spaß gemacht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich Trails am Altkönig nicht kenne, weil ich oft nur da unterwegs bin. 
Für mich neu war der kurze Trail mit den zwei Bachüberquerungen. Und, was ich mal obergeil fand : der Weg von Hohemark zur Altsatdt Oberursel! Ich bin immer Strasse gefahren


----------



## wartool (10. September 2009)

Hätte jemand von der AWB Herrschaften evtl Lust am Samstag, oder Sonntag morgen gaaaaang gemütlich mit zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Altkönig zu fahren? - Licht ist natürlich Pflicht... und zur Info: es kommt warsch. ein Kumpel von mir mit, der öfters auch mal schiebt... also wirklich laaaangsam hochzus 

Spiele mit dem Gedanken dann oben zu grillen, oder zumindest nen guten Kaffee, oder Tee zu kochen... also ne halbe Campingveranstaltung ;-)

Interesse? -> PM


----------



## sipaq (10. September 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Ich war gestern das erste Mal dabei, und es Spaß gemacht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich Trails am Altkönig nicht kenne, weil ich oft nur da unterwegs bin.


Am Altkönig wirklich jeden Weg zu kennen ist meines Erachtens wirklich 'ne Leistung. Ich entdeck da ständig was neues. Die Auffahrt gestern war zum Teil auch ein echtes Experiment, dass Gott sei Dank geklappt hat. 


CoAXx schrieb:


> Für mich neu war der kurze Trail mit den zwei Bachüberquerungen. Und, was ich mal obergeil fand : der Weg von Hohemark zur Altstadt Oberursel! Ich bin immer Straße gefahren


Jo, der "Stadt-Downhill" ist echt nett. Es gibt noch 'ne andere trailige Abfahrt, die ich Dir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen kann. Über die Straße fahr ich seitdem nur noch, wenn ich es wirklich eilig habe.


----------



## DBate (10. September 2009)

Also, ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschliessen: Tolle Tour, vielen Dank nochmals für's 'guiden'.

Werde mir jetzt gemütlich beim Frühstück erstmal die GPS Daten anschauen, und dann mal in 'ner Topo Karte nachvollziehen, wo wir denn überall waren...


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem Gedanken dann oben zu grillen, oder zumindest nen guten Kaffee, oder Tee zu kochen... also ne halbe Campingveranstaltung ;-)


kaffee kann ich mir noch vorstellen, aber ist grillen legal da oben?


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. September 2009)

Naja zumindest wirds nicht geahndet...?! Da oben gibts ja bereits eine angestammte Feuerstelle...
Das klingt aber insgesamt sehr interessant wartool! Wollte eigentlich mal da oben übernachten und dann den Sonnenaufgang genießen, aber so ists natürlich auch ne prima Idee. Ich glaub ich bin dabei. Nur die Anreise wird vielleicht problematisch, die ersten S-Bahnen fahren so gegen 4, frühstens um 5 wär ich dann an der Hohemark. Zur not muss ich halt selber fahren


----------



## sipaq (10. September 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Also, ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschliessen: Tolle Tour, vielen Dank nochmals für's 'guiden'.
> 
> Werde mir jetzt gemütlich beim Frühstück erstmal die GPS Daten anschauen, und dann mal in 'ner Topo Karte nachvollziehen, wo wir denn überall waren...


Gern geschehen! Kannst Du mir die gpx-Datei per PM schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (10. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> kaffee kann ich mir noch vorstellen, aber ist grillen legal da oben?


nee ist es nicht  aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben. Ich wäre jedenfalls dabei, wenn es Sonntag früh ist. Ich wollte immer schonmal die ersten Sonnenstrahlen von da oben (oder Falkensteiner Burg) fotografieren. Blickrichtung ist ja gen Osten.


----------



## sipaq (10. September 2009)

Samstag hätte ich Bock, ich hab aber kein Licht und muss um 10 Uhr spätestens wieder in Frankfurt sein. Würde das gehen?


----------



## Xah88 (10. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Samstag hätte ich Bock, ich hab aber kein Licht und muss um 10 Uhr spätestens wieder in Frankfurt sein. Würde das gehen?


 
Bei mir ist das Problem mit dem Licht auch.... ansonsten bin ich Samstag und Sonntag für jede Schandtat,..ähm, Biketour bereit


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2009)

na dann wäre ich auch dabei. gibts irgendwo in der nähe einen shop, der die tesla führt? wenn geht, günstig


----------



## sipaq (10. September 2009)

Hibike hat sie fÃ¼r 295â¬.


----------



## Xah88 (10. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SIGMA-SPORT-QUAD...eile?hash=item58830a1db9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Ist von sowas total abzuraten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hibike hat sie fÃ¼r 295â¬.


danke! 

unterschied tesla 4 zu tesla 5?

edit/ ok, ich mÃ¶chte dann gerne eher die tesla 5 wegen dem sc kopf, dem rahmenakku und der 2 stufendimmung. hat hibike leider nicht auf lager, laut telefonischer auskunft, und kommt bis morgen abend auch nicht mehr rein. schade.


----------



## DBate (10. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Gern geschehen! Kannst Du mir die gpx-Datei per PM schicken?



Du hast 'ne PM...


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2009)

ok, kein shop hat die tesla 5. wird nur auf kundenwunsch bestellt. 

wer von euch fährt die tesla 4 und kann man deren akku am rahmen befestigen? bzw., wo befestigt ihr den akku?


----------



## sipaq (10. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/SIGMA-SPORT-QUAD...eile?hash=item58830a1db9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Ist von sowas total abzuraten?


Hör Dich da mal besser im Elektronik-Forum um. Ich bezweifle aber ehrlich gesagt, dass die Lampe bei dem Preis Nightride-tauglich ist. Und in der Stadt kannst Du sie mangels STVZO-Zulassung auch nicht nutzen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. September 2009)

@Xah:Die da is günstig. Eine reicht als Scheinwerfer für die Nacht generell. Fürn Nightride würde ich mir zwei davon holen, eine auf den Helm. So machts auch der Marko hier.
Das von dir verlinkte Licht taugt nur als Positionsleuchte, sprich andere sehen dich aber du siehst nix 

@ Sonnenaufgangstour: Ich kann nur am Samstag.


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2009)

dann bin ich auch für samstag.

eine tesla bekomme ich auf die schnelle nicht her, habe aber noch irgendwo 'ne olle silva l1 rumfliegen, die ich mir irgendwie vor's kinn binden werde. passt halt nicht auf den helm.


----------



## Claudy (10. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ok, kein shop hat die tesla 5. wird nur auf kundenwunsch bestellt.
> 
> wer von euch fährt die tesla 4 und kann man deren akku am rahmen befestigen? bzw., wo befestigt ihr den akku?



 Oliver,

ich hab son Teil .

Der Aku steckt in einer Tasche und die wickele ich um den Lenker. Evtl. passt sie auch an den Vorbau (der ist bei mir aber recht kurz und außerdem hängt da bereits der HAC dran). .

Am RR habe ich die Tasche am Oberrohr befestigt (gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut). .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## HelixBonus (10. September 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Der Aku steckt in einer Tasche und die wickele ich um den Lenker.



Die Tasche gibt's bei DM?


----------



## Claudy (10. September 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Die Tasche gibt's bei DM?









 ...nein ...die war in der "Lupine-Kiste"


----------



## TRB (10. September 2009)

so, komme gerade von 1 3/4 stunden vilbeler wald. war ganz angenehm zu fahren und es ging ganz gut vorwärts. will jemand sonntagmittag ne runde am feldberg drehen? ich wär dabei. so gegen 13 uhr an der hohemark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (10. September 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> so, komme gerade von 1 3/4 stunden vilbeler wald. war ganz angenehm zu fahren und es ging ganz gut vorwärts. will jemand sonntagmittag ne runde am feldberg drehen? ich wär dabei. so gegen 13 uhr an der hohemark?


 
sollte die morgen-besteigung des feldberges auf samstag fallen, wäre ich wahrscheinlich bei dir am sonntag dabei...


----------



## Xah88 (10. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Xah:Die da is günstig. Eine reicht als Scheinwerfer für die Nacht generell. Fürn Nightride würde ich mir zwei davon holen, eine auf den Helm. So machts auch der Marko hier.
> Das von dir verlinkte Licht taugt nur als Positionsleuchte, sprich andere sehen dich aber du siehst nix
> 
> @ Sonnenaufgangstour: Ich kann nur am Samstag.


 
Merci, danke für den Link....sobald mein Monatsgehalt aufm Konto ist werde ich mal schauen, was ich Licht-technisch anstellen kann...

Samstag wäre ich dabei...aber wieviel Sinn hat das ohne Licht?!


----------



## TRB (10. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> sollte die morgen-besteigung des feldberges auf samstag fallen, wäre ich wahrscheinlich bei dir am sonntag dabei...



sehr schön, werde aller voraussicht nach ab 13 uhr hohemark ne etwas ausgiebigere tour starten. allerdings bin ich noch auf der suche nach einem guide, hehe


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Samstag wäre ich dabei...aber wieviel Sinn hat das ohne Licht?!


solange wir keine trails, sondern nur wabs hoch fahren, würde ich mich lichtlos hinter ein anderes licht klemmen. und oben ist dann eh irgendwann hell. für runter brauchen wir dann jedenfalls keins mehr.


----------



## Xah88 (10. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> solange wir keine trails, sondern nur wabs hoch fahren, würde ich mich lichtlos hinter ein anderes licht klemmen. und oben ist dann eh irgendwann hell. für runter brauchen wir dann jedenfalls keins mehr.


 
würde evtl. meinen bruder mitbringen, wäre aber ebenfalls auf die sbahn angewiesen...was wäre die startzeit??? (Bruder hätte auch ne sigma am start)..teebeutel spendiere ich, da habe ich noch genug ^^


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> *
> Interesse? -> PM*


haben wir das alle übersehen


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> was wäre die startzeit???


sonnenaufgang auf dem feldberg ist am samstag um 06:57.

ne stunde brauchen wir sicher zum altkönig, ob nun trail oder wab. also müssten wir gegen 06:00 vom parkplatz aus starten. sogar eine u3 fährt samstags um 05:15 von der hauptwache weg, und ab offenbach fährt die passende sbahn um 05:00.

soweit also alles easy.


----------



## wartool (10. September 2009)

also dann würde ich fast für ein Treffen auf dem AK plädieren.. mein Kollesch braucht ne ganze Weile länger, als ne Stunde würde ich mal tippen... aber sicher sagen, ob er dabei ist.. und ob das bei mir was wird kann ich eh erst morgen abend, da es auf der Arbeit drüber und drunter geht!

An die Lampensucher: schaut mal in meine bikemarkt Anzeige in der Rubrik Beleuchtung


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2009)

wann wollt ihr denn vom parkplatz aus los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (10. September 2009)

wir würden ca 2 stunden vor sonnenaufgang am Parkplatz sein koennen.. mein Kollesch und ich würden dann nen kleinen Schlenker über die Hohemark fahren, da wir aus Steinbach starten würden...

Falls das ganze steigt.. könnte ich die Wilma auch für die Zeit der Aufstiegs verleihen...

Wie schon geschrieben.. ich hoffe, daß alles klappt.. kann aber erst morgen Abend verbindlich alles fest ausmachen.... für die S-Bahnfahrer wäre es warsch wirklich besser, wenn wir uns oben, oder aufm Weg treffen, oder?


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2009)

dann möchtet ihr also gegen 05:00 vom parkplatz aus los. 

@ samstagswoller: packt ihr das? 

@ faker: wir beide müssten dann ohne u3 losfahren. ist das für dich ok?

gute nacht erst mal.


----------



## sipaq (10. September 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> wir würden ca 2 stunden vor sonnenaufgang am Parkplatz sein koennen.. mein Kollesch und ich würden dann nen kleinen Schlenker über die Hohemark fahren, da wir aus Steinbach starten würden...


Selbst bei langsamer Fahrt braucht man doch niemals 2 Stunden von der Hohemark hoch zum Altkönig. Selbst wenn Du nur hochschiebst bist Du schneller 

@x-rossi: Also ich würde eigentlich lieber erst um 6 Uhr los. Dann kann ich nämlich ganz gemütlich in die U3 um 5.30 Uhr am Weißen Stein einsteigen. Und mehr als 45 Minuten brauchen wir eh nicht für den Aufstieg.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> na dann wäre ich auch dabei. gibts irgendwo in der nähe einen shop, der die tesla führt? wenn geht, günstig





sipaq schrieb:


> Hibike hat sie für 295.



*DIE DA*, ist nochmal ein stärkeres Kaliber und der Preisbrecher schlechthin und wäre sicher meine, hätt ich nicht schon ne Wilma.

So ne Sonnenaufgangsnummer auf dem Alden wäre auch was für mich, aber wo soll bei dem Wetterbericht die Sonne aufgehen ...


----------



## karsten13 (11. September 2009)

so gut sich die Altkönig-Sonnenaufgangstour auch anhört, leider nix für mich, weil viiiieeeel zu früh!

Aber: Wäre schön, wenn jemand ein paar Bilder machen würde 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. September 2009)

Also mehr als 45 Minuten brauch ich für den Altkönig ab Hohemark auch nicht (solang ich mich net verfahr), ich wäre dann doch eher für Anreise per U3. Die 45 Minuten waren übrigens Anfang des Jahres.. sollte zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt also wirklich ohne große Mühen machbar sein.

Ich nehm dann auch meine Spiegelreflex mit, is kla. Einen eigenen Kocher habe ich aber leider nicht 

Das wettertechnische Argument von Erdi ist gar nicht mal so falsch, leider  Bis jetzt is wolkig angesagt, aber what the ****? Ich fahr einfach trotzdem hoch, oder bin ich Schönwetterfahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (11. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *DIE DA*, ist nochmal ein stärkeres Kaliber und der Preisbrecher schlechthin ...


danke, aber hab die tesla 5 nun gestern schon bestellt 



sipaq schrieb:


> Selbst bei langsamer Fahrt braucht man doch niemals 2 Stunden von der Hohemark hoch zum Altkönig.... Also ich würde eigentlich lieber erst um 6 Uhr los.


dito.



karsten13 schrieb:


> Aber: Wäre schön, wenn jemand ein paar Bilder machen würde


falls das talent reicht - die kamera habe ich jedenfalls schon mal.



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Also mehr als 45 Minuten brauch ich für den Altkönig ab Hohemark auch nicht ...


uffschepper 

-

*@ Kriegsgerät:* dann werdet ihr bei eurer tour wohl zu unseren konditionen teilnhemen müssen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . spaß beiseite: wenn ihr um 06:00 am start seid, kommt ihr rechtzeitig hoch. die wabs sind nur an 3 stellen etwas steil, taktische pausen an diesen drei stellen sind für die gesamtzeit auch zulässig, denke ich.

aber wenn ihr tatsächlich bedenken habt, fahren wir unterschiedlich los und treffen uns dann auf dem deckel des AK 

sonnenaufgang - den sieht man zwischen erdkugel und wolkendecke doch immer. und irgendwann im verlauf des anstieges verschwindet die sonne über der wolkendecke und dann ist es den rest des tages duster.


----------



## Xah88 (11. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so gut sich die Altkönig-Sonnenaufgangstour auch anhört, leider nix für mich, weil viiiieeeel zu früh!
> 
> Aber: Wäre schön, wenn jemand ein paar Bilder machen würde
> 
> ...


 
Mein Bro besucht mich samt seinem Canyon...aber die Tour ist uns dann doch auch zu früh -> falls jemand Samstag später ne coole Runde dreht, wären wir dabei !

@ karsten: hast du zufällig die GPS-Tracks von Mittwoch oder anderen schönen Touren ? Mein bro hat nämlich auch so ein gerät und ich kenn mich ja noch nicht sooo gut aus 

Greetz


----------



## wartool (11. September 2009)

also das Wetter http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=140063&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Sat

könnte evtl wirklich zu nem Faktor werden, der es uns auf Sonntag verschieben lassen würde... 

ich muss eh erst weiter schauen, ob ichs hinbekomme - heute Abend gibbet mehr Infos..

@Sipaq - Du hast ne PM... da ist meine Nummer drin - ruf mich an du sooooow  ;-P


----------



## sipaq (11. September 2009)

Wo siehst Du denn mit dem Wetter Probleme? Passt doch: Sonne mit etwas Bewölkung oder um HR-online zu zitieren: "Am Samstag mal freundliche Abschnitte, mal stärker bewölkt und weitgehend trocken. 17 bis 22 Grad."


----------



## TRB (11. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so gut sich die Altkönig-Sonnenaufgangstour auch anhört, leider nix für mich, weil viiiieeeel zu früh!
> 
> Aber: Wäre schön, wenn jemand ein paar Bilder machen würde
> 
> ...



wie schauts bei dir sonntagmittag 13 uhr aus???


----------



## Everstyle (11. September 2009)

Jetzt muss ich mal kurz dazwischen reden und von meinen Urlaub in Zakopane nahezu "live" berichten. 

Bikeverleih? Fehlanzeige, bzw. das was angeboten wurde, koennte man nicht ein Mal am Mainufer Flohmarkt fuer nen Fuffi verkaufen!
Schwimmen? Der "Aquapark" war selbst fuer deutsche Verhaeltnisse schweine teuer.

Also, was macht man sonst in den Bergen? Richtig, wandern und ich muss sagen es hat wirklich super Spass gemacht!!! Bilder kann ich in Moment keine liefern, aber der Aufstieg zum Kasprowy Wierch (1986Hm) Gipfel war genial. Alles S2, S2+ oder sogar S3 und ich glaube einige Freunde des Treppen-Fahrerns waeren hier im Siebtem Himmel  Wir haben dann die 960Hm in 2h20min bewaeltigt und waren super gluecklich. Geboten wurde uns ein wunderschoenes Panorama uber die ganzen Bergketten und am liebsten waere man weiter gewandert. Aber der sportliche Ehrgeiz fordert auch seinen Tribut, d. h. ich merkte dass mein linkes Knie langsam ausfaellt, also sind wir abgestiegen (in 2h10min). Und falls einer glaubt, dass mit Bike-Kondition alles easy ware, der irrt gewaltigt. Ich habe naemlich schon lange nicht mehr so einen Muskeltkater wie da gehabt. Unten in der Stadt angekommen waren wir dann froh in die Pension zu kommen und nix zu machen. Dann, nach einen Tag Pause, haben wir uns erneut in die Berge gewagt, doch diesmal etwas langsamer und entspannter. Am Ende waren es ca. 600Hm in knapp 2h, doch auch hier gab es harte Aufstiege und am Ende war dann auch mein rechtes Knie ausgefallen. Ueberraschend war meine bessere Haelfte top fit, vielleicht soll ich weniger radfahren...hmmm....

Jedenfalls muss ich sagen, nach dem Erlebnis haben wir beide beschlossen naechstes Jahr eine kombinierte Tour in den Alpen zu machen, sprich ein Tag Biken (diesmal mit eigenen Bikes), ein Tag wandern und ein Tag chillen. Darueber hinaus habe ich beschlossen mal wieder im Taunus zu wandern. Da gibt es naemlich auch super geniale Aufstiege zum Altkoenig, die auch zu Fuss Spass machen koennen (vlt. ne AWB-Wandertour? so quasi auf den Pfaerten der Feinde  )

Und zum Schluss noch eine Anegdote aus Zakopane auf dem Weg zum Morskie Oko. Da sagt der Busfahrer: "frueher zur Zeiten des Kommunismus, da gab es etwas zu klauen und irgendwo/irgendwie konntest du immer  etwas dazu verdienen. Heute ist alles geklaut und du kannst nirgendwo was verdienen! So eine Schei$$e..."

Gruss

Everstyle


----------



## wartool (11. September 2009)

Also Zusammenfassung:

Ob mein Kollesch mitkommt steht noch in den Sternen... ich werde versuchen so ca ne viertel Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang, der um 06:56 stattfinden soll oben auf der östlichen Seite (Ringwälle) sein.

Bedeutet, dass ich um ca. 05:15 bis 05:30 aufm Parkplatz Hohemark vorbeischauen werde.. sollte da jemand sein.. ist er herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen!

Kocher habe ich dabei.. bissl was über nen Liter Wasser auch.. falls wer mitkommt, der riesen Mengen Tee braucht sollte er sich noch bissl kaltes Wasser mitbringen, weils sonst eng wird mit der Menge für Alle. Ein paar Plastikbecher habe ich auch gefunden und bringe sie mit 

Sollte jemand der Leute, die an der Hohemark warten ne Lampe brauchen.. einfach ne PM schicken.. dann bringe ich leihweise was mit!

meine Nummer für Kurzentschlossene: null eins sieben neun - sechs sieben neun acht null sechs null

Den Rest der Leute wird man dann wohl oben treffen :-D


----------



## x-rossi (11. September 2009)

bei mir ist das licht nun irgendwie mit kabelbindern am helm angebracht und eine tasse bringe ich auch mit 

aber am parkplatz bin ich dann erst gegen 06:00.


----------



## Xah88 (11. September 2009)

Also wir sind morgen auf nem Canyon-Event , wäre jemand Sonntag bei einer Tour dabei ??? (Feldberg/Taunus)

+ postet mal die bilder vom morgendlichen altkönig...


----------



## karsten13 (12. September 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> wie schauts bei dir sonntagmittag 13 uhr aus???





Xah88 schrieb:


> wäre jemand Sonntag bei einer Tour dabei ??? (Feldberg/Taunus)



das klärt sich bei mir erst Samstag Abend.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Und falls einer glaubt, dass mit Bike-Kondition alles easy ware, der irrt gewaltigt. Ich habe naemlich schon lange nicht mehr so einen Muskeltkater wie da gehabt.



das mit dem Muskelkater glaub ich Dir sofort. Das sind nämlich andere Muskeln als beim Radfahren. Und mit der Bike-Kondition überforderst Du die total. Bin mal in Ffm diese 5 km Massenveranstaltung mitgelaufen und konnte danach 2 Tage kaum gehen ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> Darueber hinaus habe ich beschlossen mal wieder im Taunus zu wandern. Da gibt es naemlich auch super geniale Aufstiege zum Altkoenig, die auch zu Fuss Spass machen koennen (vlt. ne AWB-Wandertour? so quasi auf den Pfaerten der Feinde  )



sag Bescheid. Ich geb dann den bösen Downhiller 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (12. September 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> sehr schön, werde aller voraussicht nach ab 13 uhr hohemark ne etwas ausgiebigere tour starten. allerdings bin ich noch auf der suche nach einem guide, hehe



Evtl. bin ich auch dabei. Das hängt allerdings davon ab, wie pünktlich ich am Sonntag morgen von der Arbeit zurück bin...


----------



## sipaq (12. September 2009)

Wie wars denn heute früh. Ich habs leider doch nicht geschafft.


----------



## DBate (12. September 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Evtl. bin ich auch dabei. Das hängt allerdings davon ab, wie pünktlich ich am Sonntag morgen von der Arbeit zurück bin...



Kleine Ergänzung:

Bin wohl erst gegen 1200 von der Arbeit zurück - da wird es verdammt eng mit 1300 Uhr an der Hohemark, aber ich will es dennoch versuchen. Falls ich aber nicht dort sein sollte, wünsche ich Euch viel Spass!


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie wars denn heute früh. Ich habs leider doch nicht geschafft.



Ich auch net  Hab schon mit rossi korresponiert, er war mit dem Kriegswerkzeug zu zweit unterwegs. An dieser Stelle eine kleine Entschuldigung von mir, wieder mal zu viel zugesagt!
Aber ich glaube ich werde nächstes Wochenende eine Neuauflage in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. September 2009)

Der angekündigte Rennsteig-Bericht is endlich feddisch!


----------



## TRB (12. September 2009)

also, vorausgesetzt es regnet morgen nicht werde ich  ab 13 uhr hohemark durchstarten, allerdings nur ne kleine tour, was heißt aller höchstens 3 stunden nettofahrtzeit, da ich vorm urlaub noch einiges zu tun habe.


----------



## Xah88 (12. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> das klärt sich bei mir erst Samstag Abend.



@ karsten : Also mein Bro und ich machen morgen ne Tour, gib bitte bescheid, wenn du mitkommen magst... (p´s hast du meine pn wegen den gps-tracks bekommen?)

@ trb: wer warst du gleich letztes mal? wir würden evtl. mitkommen, haben bisher altkönig geplant oder ähnliches...auch nicht mehr als 3 stunden und auch ab hohemark...

Greetz Alex


----------



## karsten13 (12. September 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> also, vorausgesetzt es regnet morgen nicht werde ich  ab 13 uhr hohemark durchstarten, allerdings nur ne kleine tour, was heißt aller höchstens 3 stunden nettofahrtzeit, da ich vorm urlaub noch einiges zu tun habe.





Xah88 schrieb:


> @ karsten : Also mein Bro und ich machen morgen ne Tour, gib bitte bescheid, wenn du mitkommen magst... (p´s hast du meine pn wegen den gps-tracks bekommen?)
> 
> @ trb: wer warst du gleich letztes mal? wir würden evtl. mitkommen, haben bisher altkönig geplant oder ähnliches...auch nicht mehr als 3 stunden und auch ab hohemark...



also, morgen 13 Uhr Hohemark klingt gut - wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Das entscheide ich erst morgen nach einem Blick auf's Regenradar, der Einlauf vom letzten Samstag wirkt noch nach 

Wenn, bin ich pünktlich da.

@Xah88: Hab Dir gestern vor 20:00 ne mail geschickt. Entweder liest Du keine mails oder die mail-Adresse stimmt net, schau bitte nochmal nach ...
... und TRB war am Mittwoch nicht dabei.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (12. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Der angekündigte Rennsteig-Bericht is endlich feddisch!



 

Mit dem "halben Kettenriss" hat Martin echt Glück gehabt, hat mich mal nen Umwerfer gekostet ...

... und die Oma ist echt Klasse!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (12. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also, morgen 13 Uhr Hohemark klingt gut - wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
> Das entscheide ich erst morgen nach einem Blick auf's Regenradar, der Einlauf vom letzten Samstag wirkt noch nach
> 
> Wenn, bin ich pünktlich da.
> ...


 
Ui Ui, Nass wollen wir auch nicht werden ... Auf Wetter.de sagen sie 16 % und bewölkt... 
Ich schicke dir mal meine Handynummer per PN, ich werde aber morgen früh auch noch mal kurz hier rein schauen...

Wir dachten an Altkönig hoch und wie letztes mal runter, aber wenn dir das zu langweilig ist, dann gib bescheid und schlag was vor (evtl. hochkurbeln und Integral runter /sicher is sicher)...

Greetz


----------



## karsten13 (12. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Auf Wetter.de sagen sie 16 % und bewölkt...



wo wir schon beim Wetter sind: Wir waren heute mit gc bis zum Pferdskopf  . Allerdings war auffällig, wieviel Laub schon am Boden liegt und diese "Luftaufnahme" kündigt den nahenden Indian Summer an ...







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (13. September 2009)

Tagesvorhersage in 3-Stundenschritten                         
Sonntag, 13.09.2009                                                                                                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                         06:58 Uhr                                                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                         19:44 Uhr                                                                                             		         	                                                                                                   10:00 Uhr                                                                                                                                                  






*Luftdruck*
                        1021 hPa                                                                                                                             Nebel                         
                                                             	    	                                 9                                                          °C             	    	                         
*Nordwind* 
                                                15 km/h                         
                        ( 3 bft )
*Niederschlag*
                                                45 % Risiko
                                                < 0.1 mm                                                                                           *Relative Feuchte*
                        87 %
						                                                                                                                                                                   13:00 Uhr                                                                                                                                                  






*Luftdruck*
                        1020 hPa                                                                                                                             Nebel                         
                                                             	    	                                 10                                                          °C             	    	                         
*Nordwind* 
                                                13 km/h                         
                        ( 3 bft )
*Niederschlag*
                                                45 % Risiko
                                                < 0.1 mm                                                                                           *Relative Feuchte*
                        82 %
						                                                                                                                                                                   16:00 Uhr                                                                                                                                                  






*Luftdruck*
                        1019 hPa                                                                                                                             bedeckt                         
                                                             	    	                                 11                                                          °C             	    	                         
*Nordwind* 
                                                15 km/h                         
                        ( 3 bft )
*Niederschlag*
                                                30 % Risiko
                                                < 0.1 mm                                                                                           *Relative Feuchte*
                        76 %
						                                                                                                                                                                   19:00 Uhr                                                                                                                                                  






*Luftdruck*
                        1018 hPa                                                                                                                             Nebel                         
                                                             	    	                                 9                                                          °C             	    	                         
*Nordwind* 
                                                15 km/h                         
                        ( 3 bft )
*Niederschlag*
                                                45 % Risiko
                                                < 0.1 mm                                                                                           *Relative Feuchte*
                        87 %
						                                                                                                                                                                   22:00 Uhr                                                                                                                                                  






*Luftdruck*
                        1019 hPa                                                                                                                             wolkig                         
                                                             	    	                                 8                                                          °C             	    	                         
*Nordwind* 
                                                17 km/h                         
                        ( 3 bft )
*Niederschlag*
                                                20 % Risiko
                                                < 0.1 mm                                                                                           *Relative Feuchte*
                        93 %


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. September 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Schlafmützen.
Ich fahr heute nicht zum geplanten Rennen in Bad Endbach und will dafür in den Taunus. Das Regenradar ist auf unserer Seite aber kühl (10-12°) wirds wohl trotzdem.

Wer fährtn heut alles mit? Karsten, Xah, ihr wolltet ja ab 13 Uhr Hohemark los oder?

edit: Ui mist, wo hastn diese negativen Vorraussagen her?


----------



## karsten13 (13. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> und will dafür in den Taunus. Das Regenradar ist auf unserer Seite aber kühl (10-12°) wirds wohl trotzdem.
> 
> Wer fährtn heut alles mit? Karsten, Xah, ihr wolltet ja ab 13 Uhr Hohemark los oder?
> 
> edit: Ui mist, wo hastn diese negativen Vorraussagen her?



hmm, das Regenradar sieht (noch) gut aus. Werde es wohl wagen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. September 2009)

Ei, klingt doch gut.
Wie siehts denn die letzten Tage im Taunus so aus? Schon alles feucht und matschig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (13. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn die letzten Tage im Taunus so aus? Schon alles feucht und matschig?



nö, alles trocken.


----------



## TRB (13. September 2009)

gut, dann treffen wir uns um 13 uhr hohemark am schild. ihr nehmt die trails und ich die WAB


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. September 2009)

Von wegen! Das wollen wir nochmal sehen. Dein Motivationstrainer macht sich jetzt bald aufn Weg...


----------



## sipaq (13. September 2009)

Ich


----------



## sipaq (13. September 2009)

knacke


----------



## sipaq (13. September 2009)

jetzt


----------



## sipaq (13. September 2009)

die


----------



## sipaq (13. September 2009)

*5000er-Marke 
*


----------



## karsten13 (13. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> 5000er-Marke



wegen mir ...

Wir (faker, TRB, Xah88 + Bruder) haben heut jedenfalls mehr geleistet  :
HM, Lindenberg, Klingenkopf, Sandplacken, Feldi, Weilquelle, Rotes Kreuz, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Fuchsstein, Fuchstanz, Schwarzer Balken/Viktoriatrail, HM

Bilder gibt's keine, mir war das Wetter zu unsicher - und deshalb hat's wohl gehalten  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. September 2009)

Jep, war ne super Runde heute!  Und von Karsten nochn Weg dazugelernt, super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (13. September 2009)

bin wahrscheinlich bis Dienstag Abend nicht on, aber Mittwoch fällt wohl für "nicht-Lichtbesitzer" flach, wa?....

Jop, war ne super Runde heute und dank Karsten ging sie für mich auch weiter als nur bis zur Hälfte ^^ ...

Greetz und nen schicken Start in die Woche

P´s und TRB viel Spaß und Erholung im Urlaub


----------



## karsten13 (13. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> aber Mittwoch fällt wohl für "nicht-Lichtbesitzer" flach, wa?....



hier mal die Sonnenuntergänge für Ffm:
09.09. 19:55
16.09. 19:39
23.09. 19:24
30.09. 19:08

schon erschreckend, wie schnell das abnimmt  , und im Wald sieht man schon ca. 10 min. vorher nix mehr.

Soll sipaq sich mal äussern, ab wann Licht Pflicht ist ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. September 2009)

Für mich sind die AWBs damit wohl jetzt schon vorbei. Man kommt ja nicht sehr weit und hatte die letzten Wochen schon Abends mit dem Licht zu kämpfen schon vor Sonnenuntergang. Und dann immer in diesem Halbdunkel über die letzten Trails 

Ich nutze wohl mein Studentenstatus und fahre demnächst früher los. Xah ist auch interessiert. Da wir ja eher flexibel sind könnten wir uns nach eventuellen Mitfahrern richten die z.B. schon ab 16 Uhr können.


----------



## sipaq (14. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hier mal die Sonnenuntergänge für Ffm:
> 09.09. 19:55
> 16.09. 19:39
> 23.09. 19:24
> ...


Also ich würde vorschlagen, dass die Ausfahrt an diesem Mittwoch (16.09.) die letzte ohne Licht ist, denn länger als 19.30 - 19.40 Uhr können wir da eh nicht mehr fahren Ich werd dann demnächst mal beim Hibike vorbeifahren und mir 'ne Tesla 4 holen und dann fahren wir ab der nächsten Woche halt wieder etwas länger.


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. September 2009)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Ich habe den verwüsteten Latexschlauch von neulich endlich mal geflickt und dabei zwei weitere Löcher entdeckt. Der Rekord wird also nach oben korrigiert auf "10 Löcher".


----------



## Everstyle (14. September 2009)

Ich bin zwar kein Student, kann mich aber mittwochs schon gegen drei aus dem Buero schleichen  d. h. 16 Uhr an der Hohemark sollte fuer mich auch moeglich sein. Im Moment bin ich aber noch im Urlaub, das bedeutet mein naechster moeglicher Termin waere erst naechste Woche.

Was aber vorher schon moeglich waere, das ist eine Tour am Sonntag. Wie siehts aus? wollen wir etwas planen???

Gruss 

E.

p. s. es werde Licht --> bei mir erst ab mitte Oktober


----------



## Marko S (14. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag: Ich habe den verwüsteten Latexschlauch von neulich endlich mal geflickt und dabei zwei weitere Löcher entdeckt. Der Rekord wird also nach oben korrigiert auf "10 Löcher".



 na so viele Flicken hätte ich da nicht drauf gepappt, bei mir geht der bei so vielen Löchern gleich in die Tonne.

Ich hoffe doch ihr gebt  hier Bescheid sollte ne Tour ab 16:00 Uhr anstehen,  da würde ich mich natürlich auch gelegentlich früher von der Maloche verabschieden.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## TRB (14. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> P´s und TRB viel Spaß und Erholung im Urlaub



danke schön!


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. September 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> na so viele Flicken hätte ich da nicht drauf gepappt, bei mir geht der bei so vielen Löchern gleich in die Tonne.
> 
> Ich hoffe doch ihr gebt  hier Bescheid sollte ne Tour ab 16:00 Uhr anstehen,  da würde ich mich natürlich auch gelegentlich früher von der Maloche verabschieden.



Tja, ich bin Student. Der Schlauch wiegt jetzt zwar 8g mehr als neu  aber er funktioniert und kostet mich sonst weiter nichts  Ich benutze für Latex ja sowieso die unendlich verfügbaren Butylflicken nach dem Tipp von x-rossi. So ein alter Schlauch gibt ja sicher einige hundert Flicken 

Ich werd dann wohl spätestens morgen Abend mehr oder weniger nach dem Wetterbericht entscheiden ob ich Mittwoch 16 Uhr starte. Sieht jetzt eigentlich noch ganz ok aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (15. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Da wir ja eher flexibel sind könnten wir uns nach eventuellen Mitfahrern richten die z.B. schon ab 16 Uhr können.



euch erwischt's auch noch  :

28.10. 17:11
16.12. 16:23



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag: Ich habe den verwüsteten Latexschlauch von neulich endlich mal geflickt und dabei zwei weitere Löcher entdeckt. Der Rekord wird also nach oben korrigiert auf "10 Löcher".



mein Plattfuss vom Sonntag hat sich - dank notubes - selbst geheilt  .
Auf'm Viktoriatrail und dann daheim nochmal nachgepumpt, wieder dicht  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> euch erwischt's auch noch  :
> 
> 28.10. 17:11
> 16.12. 16:23



Dann fahren wir eben _noch_ früher los. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja in eurer Mittagspause kurz mit einsteigen   

Die Vorhersage für Morgen Mittag hat sich stark gebessert, ich werde also fahren.
@Everest: 16 Uhr oder kannst du noch früher?
@Xah: Dabei?


----------



## Xah88 (15. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Xah: Dabei?



ich muss leider absagen -> da ich morgen bis 17 uhr arbeiten muss und noch @ home vorbereitungen treffen muss, da ich den tag danach übers weekend nach berlin fahre...

wäre gern mitgekommen, aber geht zeitlich leider gaaarnicht...

nächste woche wäre ich dann bei einer zeitigen tour dabei und am weekend (nächste woche) wahrscheinich auch...

Viel Spaß euch !!!


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. September 2009)

Ach Everest ist ja auch noch im Urlaub, ich Dödel.
Dann bin ich ja morgen allein  

Naja, wenn noch IRGENDjemand morgen schon um 16 Uhr fahren möchte kann und so möge er sich doch bei mir melden, ansonsten kann ich nich garantieren, dass ich pünktlich da bin


----------



## x-rossi (15. September 2009)

falls du alleine fährst - welche route schwebt dir denn vor?


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. September 2009)

Wenn ich wirklich *allein* fahre mach ich wohl erst einmal ein Bergrennen den Altkönig rauf, mich interessiert mal meine Zeit jetzt am Ende der Sommersaison gegenüber zum Anfang. Danach unschlüssig. Lust auf Reichenbach, weiße Mauer, Bogenschützen, aber allein ist letzteres nicht unbedingt die beste Idee, hunnert ma is nix bassiert...
Aber bergab is ja vielfält  Und wenn noch Lust da ist gehts weiter aufn großen Feldi, oder wenn ich noch dazu komme, den roten oder blauen Punkt mal mitnehmen. Die sind supergeil, aber noch nicht in meiner Kopfkarte verankert, da muss ich später nochmal die Karte studieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (15. September 2009)

Ehe die Studenten hier weiter über Mittagstermine diskutieren  :

Morgen *18:00* Hohemark AWB-Ausfahrt​
Da sich die Begeisterung für diesen Termin bisher in Grenzen hält, bin ich mal gespannt, wer ausser Claudy noch auftaucht. 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## x-rossi (15. September 2009)

@ faker: raichenbach und co sind mir aktuell erst mal zu heftig. 

@ karsten: wenn go cycle die tesla nicht nach buxtehude geschickt hätten ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. September 2009)

@rossi: Mir is eigentlich wurscht was wir fahren, solange Trails dabei sind  Würde mich über nen Mitfahrer bedeutend mehr freuen als über beliebige Streckenwahl


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2009)

und wann und wie wollen wir dann los?


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2009)

HA-III SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set

für das geld keine lupine, aber ok.


----------



## sipaq (16. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ehe die Studenten hier weiter über Mittagstermine diskutieren  :
> 
> Morgen *18:00* Hohemark AWB-Ausfahrt​
> 
> Da sich die Begeisterung für diesen Termin bisher in Grenzen hält, bin ich mal gespannt, wer ausser Claudy noch auftaucht.


Also ich auf jeden Fall. Und da Du das jetzt angekündigt hast, darfst Du auch guiden


----------



## HelixBonus (16. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ehe die Studenten hier weiter über Mittagstermine diskutieren  :
> 
> Morgen *18:00* Hohemark AWB-Ausfahrt​
> Da sich die Begeisterung für diesen Termin bisher in Grenzen hält, bin ich mal gespannt, wer ausser Claudy noch auftaucht.
> ...



Gurkt ihr doch im nassen Taunus rum ... ich lass mir erst mal ne Woche die mallorciische Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen!!! 

Bis demnächst!


----------



## alter_ego (16. September 2009)

fährt auch jemand früher? 18:00 is mir zu spät.

gruß pascal


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. September 2009)

Ich fang dann bald an chinesisch zu schreiben  

@x-rossi, alter_ego: 16 Uhr Hohemark...


----------



## alter_ego (16. September 2009)

Ni Hau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (16. September 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei, könnte zwar früher stelle mich jetzt aber mal auf 18 Uhr ein, wenn das andere nicht stattfindet.


----------



## sipaq (16. September 2009)

Tja, war eigentlich 'ne schöne Tour heute. Wir sind hoch auf den Lindenberg, dann rüber zum Bleibiskopf und dort einen (für mich) neuen Trail gefahren um dann den Marmorstein mitzunehmen. 

Dort hats mich dann leider recht übel geschmissen  Ich hab kräftig Dreck gefressen und eine offene Fleischwunde bis runter auf den Knochen am linken Schienbein 

Karsten13, Claudy und COAXx haben mich dann zum Auto gebracht (Danke! ) und CoAXx hat mich dann netterweise zur Unfallklinik zum nähen gebracht und anschließend noch zur Apotheke und nach Hause.  Vielen Dank nochmal dafür! 

Für mich heißt das jetzt erstmal mindestens zwei Wochen Pause. Hoffentlich ist dann meine Tesla da...


----------



## sod (17. September 2009)

Hier ist einer aus dem Urlaub zurück.

@sipaq: Ich hoffe nur, dass du unter der Beschreibung was anderes verstehst als ich, sonst sind zwei Wochen arschknapp.
Gute Besserung jedenfalls.

Und dann natürlich noch ein wichtiges Thema:
Was geht am Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag?
Ich habe jetzt schon Entzugserscheinungen.
Alternativ wäre ja auch mal ein ausgedehntes Radl-Picknick am Mainufer denkbar.
Das wäre dann auch für die Gehandicapten interessanter.


----------



## DBate (17. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich hab kräftig Dreck gefressen und eine offene Fleischwunde bis runter auf den Knochen am linken Schienbein



 Dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung!


----------



## x-rossi (17. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist dann meine Tesla da...


so sieht kampfgeist aus! gute besserung!


----------



## Xah88 (17. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Dort hats mich dann leider recht übel geschmissen  Ich hab kräftig Dreck gefressen und eine offene Fleischwunde bis runter auf den Knochen am linken Schienbein


 
Auch von mir gute Besserung!..und 2 Wochen sind wirklich knapp bemessen... Wie war denn der Unfall passiert? Wars gestern zu nass?

Am Weekend bin ich leider in Berlin und nächsten Mittwoch haben wir ne Firmenveranstaltung, kann irgendwer am Dienstag oder Montag biken?

Beste grüße und gute Genesung

Alex


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. September 2009)

Uiuiui, gute Besserung, Simon! Ansonsten positiv bleiben, Fleischwunden verheilen doch recht folgenlos, bist auf jeden Fall schnell weider Fit 



sod schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre ja auch mal ein ausgedehntes Radl-Picknick am Mainufer denkbar.
> Das wäre dann auch für die Gehandicapten interessanter.



Also ich war gestern mit alter_ego ne Runde fahren und nach eineinhalb Stunden war bei mir die Motivation schon wieder weg (undn langes Trikot wär auch net schlecht gewesen).
Aber so ein Radl-Picknick, da wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei  Genau mein Ding!


----------



## Everstyle (17. September 2009)

Alter Verschalter! na dann wollen wir hoffen, dass es dir wirklich schnell wieder gut geht und wir wieder gemeinsam biken koennen.

Ich habe auch Entzugserscheinungen und deshalb will ich ebenfalls am So biken gehen (wahrscheinlich ist auch Milass dabei). Details aber noch unklar, aber auf alle Faelle Taunus. 

Gruss

E.


----------



## CoAXx (17. September 2009)

ich wäre Sonntag auch dabei, muss aber 14.00Uhr wieder unten sein, weil ich ins Stadion gehe. Olé olé


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (17. September 2009)

@sipaq Wünsch dir ne gute Besserung



Xah88 schrieb:


> Am Weekend bin ich leider in Berlin und nächsten Mittwoch haben wir ne Firmenveranstaltung, kann irgendwer am Dienstag oder Montag biken?



Ja, ich hätte lust bzw. muss ich wieder mehr gas geben. Es wird aber eine etwas ruhigere Runde, da es bei mir dieses Jahr irgendwie nicht wirklich läuft. Letztes Jahr bin ich noch 4000 Km gefahren und dieses Jahr werden es, wenn ich so weiter mache gerade mal 2000 Km.
Das muss und soll sich jetzt über Herbst Winter wieder ändern. Zum AWB hab ich es leider dieses Jahr noch garnicht geschafft. Hoffe Ihr fahrt noch ein paar mal.


----------



## sipaq (17. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung!..und 2 Wochen sind wirklich knapp bemessen... Wie war denn der Unfall passiert? Wars gestern zu nass?


Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr ganz genau wie es passiert ist. Wir sind am Marmorstein runter und kurz hinter dem zweiten Treppenabsatz im unteren Teil ist mir an einer Wurzel der Reifen weggerutscht. Das konnte ich noch einfangen, gleiches an der Wurzel danach aber an Wurzel 3 oder 4 war es dann wohl aus und ich bin über den Lenker gegangen und wohl blöd gefallen (Schienbein auf Stein oder Wurzel).

Ich hatte ziemlich viel Dreck im Mund (weicher Waldboden schmeckt nicht) und war zuerst eher besorgt, dass ich irgendwelche Verletzungen im Gesicht habe (Gott sei Dank nicht). Dann hab ich zu den Beinen runtergeschaut und da dann Schlamassel bemerkt und dann auch erst den Schmerz gespürt.

Ich war nicht wirklich schnell unterwegs, daran lag es wohl eher nicht. Ich denke mal, dass ich die Rutschigkeit der Wurzeln etwas unterschätzt habe. Es war halt zum ersten Mal seit langem wieder richtig feucht. Daran muss man sich erst gewöhnen.


----------



## sipaq (17. September 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre ja auch mal ein ausgedehntes Radl-Picknick am Mainufer denkbar.
> Das wäre dann auch für die Gehandicapten interessanter.


Da wäre ich wohl dabei. Alles andere geht derzeit nicht.


----------



## alter_ego (17. September 2009)

von mir auch gute besserung simon!


----------



## CoAXx (18. September 2009)

ich muss das Biken von Sonntag auf Samstag morgens verschieben. Wer Lust hat morgen frueh mitzufahren, einfach melden per pm.


----------



## sipaq (18. September 2009)

Ich wollte mich nochmal bei allen hier für die Besserungswünsche bedanken. Ich war heute nochmal beim Arzt: Die Wunde sieht soweit gut aus (keine Wundentzündung). Die Fäden werden am 28.9. gezogen. Das heißt am übernächsten Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei, wenn dann die Tesla da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (18. September 2009)

gibts schon pläne fürs piknick?


----------



## karsten13 (18. September 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Was geht am Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag?
> Ich habe jetzt schon Entzugserscheinungen.





Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Entzugserscheinungen und deshalb will ich ebenfalls am So biken gehen (wahrscheinlich ist auch Milass dabei). Details aber noch unklar, aber auf alle Faelle Taunus.



morgen fahr ich 14:00 Hohemark go-crazy, Sonntag wäre ich dabei - wenn das Wetter hält und die "unklaren Details" nicht eine unchristliche Uhrzeit bedeuten ... 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. September 2009)

ich hab zwar kräftig Flyer verteilt aber hier gar nix angesagt, ich dödel: umsatteln! 
Also ich bin definitiv morgen dort zu finden, wär natürlich cool noch mehr bekannte Gesichter zu sehen. 
Fürs Gelände fehlt mir zur Zeit die Kraft, selbst fürs cruisen durch die Stadt reichts nur im "Demo-Tempo" gerade so. Keine Ahnung was los ist, ich fühl mich völlig Banane 
Die Geschichte morgen könnten wir gerne mit einem Picknick im Anschluss oder einem Frühstück am Main davor verbinden (oder beidem). Sonntag bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich bei meinem Vater grillen, der alte hat immerhin Geburtstag


----------



## karsten13 (18. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> umsatteln!



mal interessehalber ins Impressum geschaut: Der Paul soll net so viel organisieren sondern mal wieder Dienstags zum Rennrad-Treff kommen


----------



## sipaq (18. September 2009)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> @sipaq Wünsch dir ne gute Besserung


Danke!



Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte lust bzw. muss ich wieder mehr gas geben. Es wird aber eine etwas ruhigere Runde, da es bei mir dieses Jahr irgendwie nicht wirklich läuft. Letztes Jahr bin ich noch 4000 Km gefahren und dieses Jahr werden es, wenn ich so weiter mache gerade mal 2000 Km.  Das muss und soll sich jetzt über Herbst Winter wieder ändern. Zum AWB hab ich es leider dieses Jahr noch garnicht geschafft. Hoffe Ihr fahrt noch ein paar mal.


Auf jeden Fall. Karsten13, COAXx und Claudy sind ja schon gut mit Licht ausgestattet. Everstyle, x-rossi und ich sind gerade dabei uns das entsprechende Equipment zu besorgen. Insofern kann es also bald mit Nightrides losgehen.


----------



## sod (18. September 2009)

Da habe ich ja wieder was angestellt.
Da schmeiße ich erst die Picknick-Idee in die Runde und tauche dann unter.
Ob das morgen noch was wird weiß ich nicht.

Ich bin auch ab 14:00 mit meinem AX-Guides unterwegs.
Vorher drehe ich noch eine kleien Aufwärmrunde mit einem Freund.
Wenn sich jemand von 11:45 bis 14:00 bei unserer beschaulichen Tour Richtung Saalburg anschließen möchte... --> 11:40 HM

Später hoffe ich, dass Karsten mir noch ein wenig Windschatten Richtung FFM gibt.
Vielleicht könnte man dann (geschätzt 17:30 oder 18:00) noch was Mainuferartiges hinbekommen.
Spezialist für Lokation und Equipment ist allerdings Faker.
Vielleicht ist aber auch Sonntag geschickter.
Dann könnte ich wenigstens was mitbringen.


----------



## sod (19. September 2009)

*Korrektur: 10:40 HM*
Sorry, ich bin noch im Urlaub und mein Kopf im Leerlauf.


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. September 2009)

Also ich kenne da nen wirklich schönen abgelegenen Sandstrand-Spot bei Mühlheim.. wenn da Interesse später besteht. D.h. Lagerfeuer, wer was grillen will kann was grillen und ansonsten Sonnenuntergang genießen 

Start je nachdem ob überhaupt wer mitmacht  so gegen 17-18-19 Uhr. Anmeldungen unter Null eins sieben sieben, acht null sieben, zwei neun, vier vier 


Morgen ist eher schlecht, da bin ich wie gesagt bei meinem Vater im Garten grillen.


----------



## Xah88 (19. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Also ich kenne da nen wirklich schönen abgelegenen Sandstrand-Spot bei Mühlheim.. wenn da Interesse später besteht. D.h. Lagerfeuer, wer was grillen will kann was grillen und ansonsten Sonnenuntergang genießen
> 
> Start je nachdem ob überhaupt wer mitmacht  so gegen 17-18-19 Uhr. Anmeldungen unter Null eins sieben sieben, acht null sieben, zwei neun, vier vier
> 
> ...



Ich bin leider in Berlin, aber wäre bei soetwas zu 1000 Prozent in der kommenden Woche dabei (leider leider alle tage außer Mittwoch, da haben wir einen Betriebsausflug)...

Würde auch 1-2 Einweggrills besorgen und vllt. ein wenig Geflügelfleisch oder -würstchen....

Wüsch euch noch ein schickes Weekend !

Alex


----------



## Everstyle (19. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ...Also ich bin definitiv morgen dort zu finden, wär natürlich cool noch mehr bekannte Gesichter zu sehen...


Du warst *ohne *Helm!!! Das geht gar nicht...tststststs.....


karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Sonntag wäre ich dabei - wenn das Wetter hält und die "unklaren Details" nicht eine unchristliche Uhrzeit bedeuten ... ...


Ich hoffe, dass 11 Uhr für dich nicht zu unchristlich ist, denn genau um diese Uhrzeit wollen wir (Milass und ich) starten. Es geht gemütlich aufwärts und wie gewohnt, technisch und zügig abwärts. Je nach Form (da ich ich mich zur Zeit schwach fühle), werden wir ca. 50-70Km und 1200-1500Hm fahren. Also, wer Lust hat, kann mitkommen. Startpunkt wie gewohnt ist Hohemark. 

Bis dann

Everstyle

p. s. Helm ist natürlich pflicht und, ich werde bei der Streckenführung experementieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (19. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Du warst *ohne *Helm!!! Das geht gar nicht...tststststs.....



Was will ich bei ner Demo mit Helm? Zum Schutz vor prügelnden Polizisten? 
Dafür warst _du_ scheinbar Undercover...


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. September 2009)

So hab eben mit sod ferngesprochen. Wir haben jetzt einfach mal den den Dienstag eingeplant zum "Chill & Grill" am Main. Mittwoch wollen ja die meisten eh fahren und ab Donnerstag ist es deutlich kälter, daher passt der Dienstag doch ganz gut.
Einweggrills werden dann nicht benötigt, es gibt nämlich richtig Feuer, mit Holz und so  Zum grillen geeignet wäre also ein kleines "Klapprost" oder sowas in der Art, etwas was man eben an/über das Feuer stellen kann.

Uhrzeit is mir wurscht, ich bin flexibel.


----------



## Milass (19. September 2009)

hey monty, wollt nur ma wissen ob das mit 11 jetzt klar geht?
gruß michael


----------



## karsten13 (19. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass 11 Uhr für dich nicht zu unchristlich ist, denn genau um diese Uhrzeit wollen wir (Milass und ich) starten.



das ist auch noch unchristlich 

Hätte es versucht, aber nun bin ich schon anderweitig verplant. Werde so gegen 12 an der HM aufschlagen, muss aber dann später nochmal an der HM vorbei um einen Freund aufzugabeln, das passt eh nicht mir eurer Tour zusammen.



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt einfach mal den den Dienstag eingeplant zum "Chill & Grill" am Main.



Dienstag = Rennrad

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Hornisborn (19. September 2009)

@ sipaq Licht hab ich, da werd ich den Mittwoch einplanen. Bin mal gespannt wie es läuft, hoffe ich muss mich nicht ausklinken.


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Es geht gemütlich aufwärts und wie gewohnt, technisch und zügig abwärts. Je nach Form (da ich ich mich zur Zeit schwach fühle), werden wir ca. 50-70Km und 1200-1500Hm fahren. Also, wer Lust hat, kann mitkommen.


 
Wenn mir heute nix besseres einfällt, fahre ich eventuell mit


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. September 2009)

Nachdem ich am Hühnerberg meine weggeflogene Flasche wieder zurück in die Halterung getan hatte, ward ihr einfach verschwunden..
Naja, bin dann zur Hohemark gefahren, die ja gerade um die Ecke ist. Die Tour war ja eh zuende


----------



## Everstyle (20. September 2009)

@Torpedo: den Trail bist du aber noch zu Ende gefahren oder? Wir sind jedenfalls dann wieder zurück zum Einstieg, sind den Trail nochmals gefahren, dich dann aber nicht mehr gesehen. Also haben wir uns gedacht, dass du den Weg zur Hohemark gefunden hast. Wir sind dann von dort aus in Richtung FFm gefahren.

Am Ende waren es dann 55Km und 1350Hm, sowie zwei leckere Stück Kuchen aus der Konditorei Clement am Weissen Stein....hmmm...sehr lecker; kann nur empfehlen (meine Frau hat sich jedenfalls sehr gefreut)!!!

Bis dann

Everstyle


----------



## Everstyle (21. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ...Dafür warst _du_ scheinbar Undercover...


Ups, habs vergessen noch zu kommentieren. Die ganze "Demo" ist bei unserer Ankunft auf dem Römerberg gerade losgefahren und ich konnte 
dich noch kurz in der Menge erspähen, für mehr blieb einfach keine Zeit. 

Es ist übrigens Montag (aha), das bedeutet, Mittwoch ist nicht weit (aha). Da neulich schon von Licht(pflicht) gesprochen worden ist, ich aber keins verfüge (derzeit), möchte ich eine vor-AWB-Runde vorschlagen. Ich wäre dann gegen 16:13 (wenn es gut geht) bzw. 16:28 Uhr an der Hohemark. Strecke, Tempo etc. mache ich dann vor Ort von den Teilnehmern abhängig.

Wer will???

Gruß

E.style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (21. September 2009)

Ich wäre dabei everest!

morgen hole ich die neue bremsscheibe+speichen ab, wenn sie vorrätig sind. wenn nich, muss ich leider absagen. 

gruß



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ups, habs vergessen noch zu kommentieren. Die ganze "Demo" ist bei unserer Ankunft auf dem Römerberg gerade losgefahren und ich konnte
> dich noch kurz in der Menge erspähen, für mehr blieb einfach keine Zeit.
> 
> Es ist übrigens Montag (aha), das bedeutet, Mittwoch ist nicht weit (aha). Da neulich schon von Licht(pflicht) gesprochen worden ist, ich aber keins verfüge (derzeit), möchte ich eine vor-AWB-Runde vorschlagen. Ich wäre dann gegen 16:13 (wenn es gut geht) bzw. 16:28 Uhr an der Hohemark. Strecke, Tempo etc. mache ich dann vor Ort von den Teilnehmern abhängig.
> ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. September 2009)

Die Demo hat sich nach kurzer Zeit übrigens nochmal auf das Doppelte oder sogar mehr vergrößert. War echt super 
Und die eskortierende Rennleitung auf Motorrädern hatte auch sichtlich ihren Spaß dabei über Bürgersteige, Bordsteine und Gegenspur zu brettern 

Ich möchte nochmal erinnern:



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> So hab eben mit sod ferngesprochen. Wir haben jetzt einfach mal den den Dienstag eingeplant zum "Chill & Grill" am Main. Mittwoch wollen ja die meisten eh fahren und ab Donnerstag ist es deutlich kälter, daher passt der Dienstag doch ganz gut.
> Einweggrills werden dann nicht benötigt, es gibt nämlich richtig Feuer, mit Holz und so  Zum grillen geeignet wäre also ein kleines "Klapprost" oder sowas in der Art, etwas was man eben an/über das Feuer stellen kann.
> 
> Uhrzeit is mir wurscht, ich bin flexibel.



Karsten hat bereits abgesagt. Ist sonst niemand interessiert? Von mir sind womöglich auch ein paar Leute dabei..

@Sipaq: Wie gehts?

@Mittwoch: Da bin ich wohl draußen. Mein Rücken wird gerade therapiert ("Isch habe Rücken!"), sportliches Radfahren macht zur Zeit nicht so wahnsinnig Spaß.


----------



## karsten13 (22. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> das bedeutet, Mittwoch ist nicht weit (aha). Da neulich schon von Licht(pflicht) gesprochen worden ist, ich aber keins verfüge (derzeit), möchte ich eine vor-AWB-Runde vorschlagen. Ich wäre dann gegen 16:13 (wenn es gut geht) bzw. 16:28 Uhr an der Hohemark. Strecke, Tempo etc. mache ich dann vor Ort von den Teilnehmern abhängig.



Mittwoch ist ein gutes Stichwort. Da ich nicht so früh kann biete ich den Standard-AWB-Termin an:

*Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.

Tempo: mittel (Level 2)
Dauer: ca. 3 h

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (22. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens Montag (aha), das bedeutet, Mittwoch ist nicht weit (aha). Da neulich schon von Licht(pflicht) gesprochen worden ist, ich aber keins verfüge (derzeit), möchte ich eine vor-AWB-Runde vorschlagen. Ich wäre dann gegen 16:13 (wenn es gut geht) bzw. 16:28 Uhr an der Hohemark. Strecke, Tempo etc. mache ich dann vor Ort von den Teilnehmern abhängig.
> 
> Wer will???



Also wenn Ihr mich denn mitnehmt, würde ich mich wohl anschliessen . Licht ist bei mir momentan Mangelware, allerdings habe ich umso mehr Freizeit, daher passt die angekündigte Uhrzeit eigentlich wunderbar...

Greets,
DBate


----------



## h.jay (22. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist ein gutes Stichwort. Da ich nicht so früh kann biete ich den Standard-AWB-Termin an:
> 
> *Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
> *Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.
> ...



Hallo,

ich bin gerne mit dabei, wenn ich darf. ;-) Licht ist vorhanden und Level2 Tempo finde ich gut. 

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## sipaq (22. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Karsten hat bereits abgesagt. Ist sonst niemand interessiert? Von mir sind womöglich auch ein paar Leute dabei..
> 
> @Sipaq: Wie gehts?


Chill & Grill klingt gut. Fragt sich nur, wann heute und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (22. September 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr mich denn mitnehmt...


Na klar! Ich werde morgen noch bescheid geben, wann ich exakt aus dem Büro komme, also bitte vor Abfahrt schauen, damit keine unnötigen Wartezeiten zustande kommen.

Gruß

E.

p. s. wg G&C: gibt mal paar Infos rüber, vlt. kann ich auch vorbeischauen...

p. s. s. hey slimak! das freut mich natürlich auch...


----------



## Claudy (22. September 2009)

Mädels,

bin am Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr dabei; vorher schaffe ich nicht (Termin - Arbeit). Eigentlich habe ich ja noch eine zweite Lupine die ich auch gerne mal verleihe aber irgendwie funzt da der Akku nicht 

Simon; wie geht es dir!? Hat es sehr weh getan!? 


Zum Chill & Grill heute bin ich nicht dabei...mein RR möchte bei diesem schönem Wetter nochmal raus .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## sipaq (22. September 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Simon; wie geht es dir!? Hat es sehr weh getan!?


Hi Anke!

Bei mir ist soweit alles klar. Besonders wehgetan hat es nicht, wurde dann ja auch alles betäubt.  Die Heilung geht voran, die Fäden kommen nächsten Montag raus und wenn dann bei der Kontrolluntersuchung 2-3 Tage später alles glattgeht bin ich wieder voll einsatzfähig. Übernächsten Mittwoch bin ich also wieder dabei...


----------



## Claudy (22. September 2009)

Hi Simon,

sehr schön . Bin froh, dass nix schlimmers passiert ist. Künftig hast du dann auch ne schöne Narbe. Ohne meine wüsste ich ja nie den Unterschied zwischen "rechts" und "links" .


Liebe Grüße und bis bald!

Anke


----------



## x-rossi (22. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Die Heilung geht voran, die Fäden kommen nächsten Montag raus und wenn dann bei der Kontrolluntersuchung 2-3 Tage später alles glattgeht bin ich wieder voll einsatzfähig. Übernächsten Mittwoch bin ich also wieder dabei...


du beschriebst die wunde als "bis auf den knochen". ging das an der muskulatur vorbei? dann hast du gut glück gehabt. denn einen richtig tief verletzten muskel stell ich mir sehr störrisch beim genesen vor. 

und weiterhin gute besserung!


----------



## sipaq (22. September 2009)

Ich nehme es mal an, dass der Muskel nicht großartig betroffen war. Allerdings haben mir die Ärzte jedweden Sport bis Ende nächster Woche unter anderem deswegen verboten, weil der Muskel da in der Gegend sehr aktiv ist und das die Heilung verkomplizieren würde...


----------



## Marko S (22. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist ein gutes Stichwort. Da ich nicht so früh kann biete ich den Standard-AWB-Termin an:
> 
> *Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
> *Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.
> ...



Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich mit von der Party

Gruß
Marko


----------



## karsten13 (22. September 2009)

h.jay schrieb:


> ich bin gerne mit dabei, wenn ich darf. ;-) Licht ist vorhanden und Level2 Tempo finde ich gut.



klar darfst Du mit. Wenn ich richtig liege, haben wir uns eh am Samstag schon drüber unterhalten 

Dann sind morgen bisher Claudy, h.jay und Marko S dabei 



sipaq schrieb:


> Ich nehme es mal an, dass der Muskel nicht großartig betroffen war. Allerdings haben mir die Ärzte jedweden Sport bis Ende nächster Woche unter anderem deswegen verboten, weil der Muskel da in der Gegend sehr aktiv ist und das die Heilung verkomplizieren würde...



an der Stelle beginnt normal der Muskel, der vorne auf dem Schienbein hoch zum Knie geht. Ich konnte da aber am Mittwoch auch net so genau hinsehen ...

@Simon: Weiter gute Besserung. Halt dich halt dran, bis Ende nächster Woche ist ja nicht soooo lang ...

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Noch gar nix vom Grill&Cill gehört


----------



## Hornisborn (22. September 2009)

Ich bin auch mit dabei.


----------



## Milass (22. September 2009)

@slimak

sorry, ich habs nich geschafft die Scheibe+Speichen zu kaufen. Morgen schaffe ich es nichtmehr, da ich morgens nach DA muss...
SHIT

Villeicht Donnerstag, Samstag, Sonntag?? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## print (22. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens Montag (aha), das bedeutet, Mittwoch ist nicht weit (aha). Da neulich schon von Licht(pflicht) gesprochen worden ist, ich aber keins verfüge (derzeit), möchte ich eine vor-AWB-Runde vorschlagen. Ich wäre dann gegen 16:13 (wenn es gut geht) bzw. 16:28 Uhr an der Hohemark. Strecke, Tempo etc. mache ich dann vor Ort von den Teilnehmern abhängig.
> 
> Wer will???


 
Hallo, 
Ich würde mich, wenns euch recht ist, auch gerne der AWB-Runde (bzw. vor-AWB-Runde, weil auch kein Licht) morgen anschließen. War bis jetzt noch nicht dabei.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> P.S.: Noch gar nix vom Grill&Cill gehört



Mangels Teilnehmer abgebrochen..

Neuer Versuch am Samstag: Genaue Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, geplant ist aber Nachmittags/Abends wenn jeder von seiner Tour schon zurück ist.
Interessenten gibt es bereits ein paar, könnten aber ruhig noch mehr sein  sod und sipaq sind wohl mit von der Partie, Marko und x-rossi vieeellaaischt. Wie siehts denn da bei unseren Dienstagsrennradlern und Beamten aus?   Weitere nicht-Forenaktive werden auch noch genervt..


----------



## Bergziege. (23. September 2009)

Hallo 
  Möchte heute mal mitfahren.

  Bis dann Jochen


----------



## karsten13 (23. September 2009)

sieht so aus, als ob wir jetzt mal sortieren müssten.

Everest fährt um 16:15 bzw. 16:30 (er sagt noch die endgültige Uhrzeit durch) und es fahren DBate und print mit.

Um 18:00 gibt's die Tour von mir (Licht erforderlich), Mitfahrer sind Claudy, h.jay, Marko S und Hornisborn.

@Bergziege: Sagst Du noch kurz, bei welcher Tour Du mitfährst? Danke!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (23. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na klar! Ich werde morgen noch bescheid geben, wann ich exakt aus dem Büro komme, also bitte vor Abfahrt schauen, damit keine unnötigen Wartezeiten zustande kommen.



Alles klar. Dann schaue ich morgen nochmal hier rein... 

Bis denne,
DBate


----------



## wartool (23. September 2009)

Hehe.. dann fahren wir uns bestimmt über den Weg...

werde ab ca 17-17:30 mit nem Kollegen gaaanz langsam durch den Taunus fahren



Man sieht sich...


----------



## Everstyle (23. September 2009)

Milass schrieb:


> @slimak
> 
> sorry, ich habs nich geschafft die Scheibe+Speichen zu kaufen...


Hast du nicht eine "Ersatzgurke", oder ein Ersatz-LF, oder eine Bremsscheibe da??? Wobei...hast du nicht immer gesagt, dass man keine Hinterradbremse benötigt???[Do geht nicht und Sa/So bereits verplant - u know why...]

@wartool: damit Karsten besser sortieren kann, musst du nun aber auch schreiben mit wem du fährst, damit wir nicht durcheinander kommen ... 

E.


----------



## Bergziege. (23. September 2009)

Hallo Karsten13

Bin bei der 18 Uhr Tour mit Licht dabei

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Xah88 (23. September 2009)

Milass schrieb:


> Villeicht Donnerstag, Samstag, Sonntag??
> 
> Gruß Michael


 
Also ich werde Samstag und Sonntag auch fahren wollen... Allerdings ohne Licht, sprich tagsüber... 

Wer dabei wäre bitte mal melden -> Es ginge evtl auch odenwald oder eben Taunus wie immer

@ Claudy: hatte ihr letzte Woche nen Stand im Harriots? Oder war das die Konkurrenz?

Greetz Alex

P´s gestern ne schöne Tour mit "Alter Ego" gefahren... Wetter war perfekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (23. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> ....
> @ Claudy: hatte ihr letzte Woche nen Stand im Harriots? Oder war das die Konkurrenz?
> 
> Greetz Alex



Moin Alex,

 

... evtl. war das unsere Holiday Abteilung. Was hatten die denn im Angebot!?

Ich war letzte Woche nur einmal in der Arbeitsamt Kantine essen und da war es überhaupt kein bisschen lecker .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Xah88 (23. September 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> ... evtl. war das unsere Holiday Abteilung. Was hatten die denn im Angebot!?
> 
> Viele Grüße Anke


 
Die hatten so einen fetten Orangen Schirm und alles... jap, und sah nach Holiday aus, könntest du recht haben!

Na wenns beim A-Amt doof schmeckt, kannste ja zu mir ins Harriots kommen 

Bikest du am Wochenende? Oder fährt da wieder Go Crazy?

Greetz


----------



## wartool (23. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @wartool: damit Karsten besser sortieren kann, musst du nun aber auch schreiben mit wem du fährst, damit wir nicht durcheinander kommen ...
> 
> E.



h3h3.. ich fahre mit den Typen: Me, myself an I - zusätzlich fährt ein Arbeitskollesch mit... wir schließen uns nirgends an.. ich würde zu sehr bremsen, weil ich Probleme mit dem Herz habe /hatte...

ich meinte lediglich, dass wir uns bestimmt irgendwo sehen werden


----------



## Everstyle (23. September 2009)

...hab schon verstanden wartool... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, ich werde gleich das Büro verlassen und beabsichtige um 16:15 zu starten. Das Wetter ist einfach zu herrlich...

Bis dann

E.


----------



## DBate (23. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...hab schon verstanden wartool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar. Die U3 die um 1613 an der Hohemark ankommt wird meine... 

Bis gleich,
DBate


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. September 2009)

Ich hab was falsch bestellt und bevor ich die Kleinteile zurückschicke:

Kann hier jemand Campagnolo-Bremszüge für sein Rennrad gebrauchen? Günstisch abzugebe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (23. September 2009)

Wenn ich das Wetter sehe, so richtig Sonnenuntergang im Taunus und dann die Lampen an, dass wird ein Abend nach meinem Geschmack.

sipaq von mir auch noch gute Besserung und lass das richtig ausheilen. Falscher Ehrgeiz bringt nichts auch wenn es schwer fällt.


Bis gleich
Marko


----------



## Everstyle (23. September 2009)

Coole Runde vorhin...hat Spaß gemacht und super wie ihr mitgezogen habt! Insbesondere auf dem "Bachtrail" (von der großen Kurve hoch in Richtung Feldi). Am Ende hatte ich 815Hm und 35Km. 

Besonderer Gruß noch an den Air Pressure Control Commander


----------



## wartool (23. September 2009)

Hey Leuts.. war wieder ein klasse Abend zum fahren heute.. haben Euch kurz vor Oberhöchstadt nochmal von hinten gesehen... aber nicht mehr eingeholt.. und am Feldi oben konnte man dank Helmlampen nicht von "sehen" sprechen ;-P nur Ankes Zöpfe waren wieder unverwechselbar :-D


----------



## karsten13 (24. September 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Wetter sehe, so richtig Sonnenuntergang im Taunus und dann die Lampen an, dass wird ein Abend nach meinem Geschmack.



... und es wurde ein Abend auch nach meinem Geschmack 








wartool schrieb:


> und am Feldi oben konnte man dank Helmlampen nicht von "sehen" sprechen ;-P nur Ankes Zöpfe waren wieder unverwechselbar :-D



ach so, dachte schon, man hätte Anke 100m vorher gehört 

Mehr Bilder hier, leider teilweise etwas unscharf 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Milass (24. September 2009)

@slimak

ja an sich brauch ich die nich, aber wenn ma ne vollbremsung gemacht werden muss... 

sag ma an wenn du deine lampe holst!!!

@xah88

gerne. also morgen hab ich den ganzen tag zum biken. samstag ma schauen und sonntag früh dann wieder.

gruß michi


----------



## Hornisborn (24. September 2009)

So der alte Mann meldet sich auch mal. 
Zu mindestens von der Kondition hat es gepasst. 

Es war eine schöne Runde, auch wenn ich hinterher hing. Hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu sehr ausgebremst. 
In zwei Wochen bin ich wieder mit dabei und bis dahin muss ich erstmal wieder in Form kommen.


----------



## DBate (24. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Coole Runde vorhin...hat Spaß gemacht und super wie ihr mitgezogen habt! Insbesondere auf dem "Bachtrail" (von der großen Kurve hoch in Richtung Feldi). Am Ende hatte ich 815Hm und 35Km.
> 
> Besonderer Gruß noch an den Air Pressure Control Commander



Kann ich nur bestätigen - vielen Dank für's guiden. Mir hat's viel Spass gemacht!

Und was den Gruss an den 'Air Pressure Control Commander' angeht: 

Bei dem 'Lebendgewicht' braucht's vielleicht doch etwas mehr 'pressure' - nichts für ungut _print_ .

P.S. Habe mir gestern eine Lampe bestellt - dem AWB nächsten Mittwoch um 1800 Uhr sollte nichts im Weg stehen...


----------



## Claudy (24. September 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> ...und am Feldi oben konnte man dank Helmlampen nicht von "sehen" sprechen ;-P nur Ankes Zöpfe waren wieder unverwechselbar :-D








  Chris,

das ist nur ein Zopf 




Hornisborn schrieb:


> So der alte Mann meldet sich auch mal.



Der "alte" Mann macht aber ganz schön spät seine Posts im Forum, leidet er unter seniler Bettflucht... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für die schöne Runde!

Anke


----------



## Everstyle (24. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...Übrigens, in Anlehnung an TNL, ich werde mir eine gescheite Lichtanlage bei meinen Kollegen aus Tirol holen und die Ice Spiker Pro besorgen, d. h. Nightrides und der Winter können kommen. In diesem Sinne, es wäre *echt mega ultra krass fett*, wenn ich mit der AWB+N-Runde durch den Taunus düsen könnte...



und



Everstyle schrieb:


> ...Jedenfalls waeren dann schon mit ghost und sipaq zumind. drei Mann hier die sich fur die dunkle Eiszeit vorbereiten moechten (wobei Magda auch mit will, wenn wir WABs fahren). Sehr geil...........ich muss mir nur noch die Spikes besorgen; Lampe kommt dann im Oktober....



Wenn ich es richtig lese, dann ist es mittlerweile eine ganze Menge von Leuten die die "Erleuchtung" im Herbst suchen möchten. Muss sagen, bin doch schon sehr begeistert darüber, dass so viele meinem Aufruf folgen...  ... _is klar nee_ ...

@DBate: logisch, sonst ist es zu _unsafe_ 
@slimak: sehe meine quotes...

Everstyle

p. s. spikes liegen schon ein Mal zu Hause bereit...


----------



## Hornisborn (24. September 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Der "alte" Mann macht aber ganz schön spät seine Posts im Forum, leidet er unter seniler Bettflucht...



Nein, die Krankheit heist Kurzarbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (24. September 2009)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Nein, die Krankheit heist Kurzarbeit.



Hab ich auch (schon seit Januar und kein Ende in Sicht) . Meld dich mal, wenn du in der Woche Zeit hast.

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Hornisborn (24. September 2009)

Bei mir genau das selbe. Außer Sonntag habe ich bis Mittwoch zeit. Danach bin ich für ein paar Tage im Urlaub.


----------



## print (24. September 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen - vielen Dank für's guiden. Mir hat's viel Spass gemacht!
> 
> Und was den Gruss an den 'Air Pressure Control Commander' angeht:
> 
> Bei dem 'Lebendgewicht' braucht's vielleicht doch etwas mehr 'pressure' - nichts für ungut _print_ .




...dem kann ich mir nur anschließen, war wirklich ne sehr schöne Runde gestern.
Übrigens: eine hochwissenschaftliche Analyse aller kapputten Schläuche hat ergeben, dass die Löcher immer an der selben Stelle, zur Felge hin entstanden sind. Genau an dieser Stelle ist der Felgenrand um ca. 0,5 mm nach innen verbogen, aber keine scharfen Kanten o.Ä. Ob's daran liegt? Die "pressure" ist jetzt jedenfalls auch angepasst, mal schauen wie lange es hält.
Bis demnächst mal, print


----------



## wartool (24. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> ach so, dachte schon, man hätte Anke 100m vorher gehört



wieso das? hat sie wieder das typische "Huch!" ausgestossen?
*ggg* 

*duckundweg*


----------



## Xah88 (24. September 2009)

Milass schrieb:


> @slimak
> 
> @xah88
> 
> ...



Also klingt für mich stark nach Sonntag (Freitag Arbeit, zumindest bis frühen Nachmittag)...oder eben Samstag spontan...

Wäre jemand anders auch bei Sonntag dabei??

Grüße


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. September 2009)

Jo - wann und wo


----------



## Xah88 (24. September 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Jo - wann und wo



13 oder 14 Uhr an der Hohen-Mark?


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> 13 oder 14 Uhr an der Hohen-Mark?


 
14 Uhr ist gut


----------



## Xah88 (25. September 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> 14 Uhr ist gut


 
vllt sind dann ja alle wandernden Rentner bei der Wahlurne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (25. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> vllt sind dann ja alle wandernden Rentner bei der Wahlurne



Das kannst du vergessen, die wandernden Rentner stehe schon an der Wahlurne da horchen wir noch in die Matratze und die anderen Fußgänger rennen auch schön zum Kaffee an den Fuchstanz. Für Sonntag kann das Motto nur heißen die Hauptweg meiden.

Viel Spaß
Marko


----------



## DBate (25. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Wäre jemand anders auch bei Sonntag dabei??



Also ich bin Sonntag um 1400 evtl. dabei - bin allerdings lose zum Frühstück am Sonntag verabredet, muss also morgen noch einmal Bericht erstatten...

Ist jemand an einer Tour am Samstag - sprich morgen - interessiert?

Greets,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (25. September 2009)

So, war eben noch beim HiBike im Schnäppchenmarkt. Hab viel zu viel Geld dagelassen. 

Aber bei 'ner GORE Softshell-Jacke in meiner Größe für 90 konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Meine Lupine war auch gerade angekommen und so konnte ich Sie gleich mitnehmen. Zuguterletzt hab ich mir noch 'nen neuen Helm gekauft. Mein alter war jetzt gut vier Jahre alt und vor allem nach dem letzten Sturz war es wirklich mal Zeit für einen neuen.


----------



## Xah88 (25. September 2009)

Sonst Sonntag niemand? Fahrt ihr (etwa) morgen?


----------



## DBate (26. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Sonst Sonntag niemand? Fahrt ihr (etwa) morgen?



Also so wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, wird Sonntag gefahren - 1400 an der Hohemark.

Das Interesse an einem Termin morgen hielt sich in Grenzen. Ich schaue morgen früh noch mal rein (WENN ich rechtzeitig wach werden sollte), vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch etwas...


----------



## Xah88 (26. September 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, wird Sonntag gefahren - 1400 an der Hohemark.



Jap, nur andere übliche Verdächtige des AWB´s hatte garnix gesagt, daher die Frage...Ich habe bisher 3 Leute gezählt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (26. September 2009)

Bei dem schönen Wetter sollte man den Tag eigentlich voll ausnutzen. Deshalb fahre ich morgen eine etwas größere Tour und demnach ein paar Stündchen früher


----------



## Xah88 (26. September 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Bei dem schönen Wetter sollte man den Tag eigentlich voll ausnutzen. Deshalb fahre ich morgen eine etwas größere Tour und demnach ein paar Stündchen früher



du fährst _ergo_ also 14 uhr nicht mit...


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. September 2009)

Im Prinzip ja. Die Tour, die ich mir gerade vorstelle, dauert ca. 5,5 Stunden (reine Fahrtzeit). Dafür ist 14:00 Uhr zu spät.

Ganz vergessen...falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, kein Problem.


----------



## karsten13 (26. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> du fährst _ergo_ also 14 uhr nicht mit...



werd mal 14:00 HM anpeilen. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin, nicht warten!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2009)

Servus,

bin morgen früh schon unterwegs, aber es kann gut sein, dass ich gegen 14 Uhr wieder an der Hohemark bin. Vielleicht habe ich dann noch Kraft und Lust auf eine neue Runde, deshalb, wenn möglich, bitte ein paar Minuten auf mich warten (5-10min).

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. das Wetter war heute einfach der Hammer...besser gehts nicht...


----------



## sod (27. September 2009)

Ich denke dann mal an euch wenn ich während der Whiskymesse mit einem großartigen Single Malt in die Sonne setze.

Gut Holz


----------



## Xah88 (27. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> werd mal 14:00 HM anpeilen. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin, nicht warten!
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



denkst wohl, du kannst hier nachts heimlich nen Post da lassen ....

Freut mich das du kommst, das wird nen cooles weekend 

Also dann bis morgen !!!


P´s Soll ich meine Signatur auf "rote Ampel sind was für Autofahrer & Anke " ändern ?


----------



## Torpedo64 (27. September 2009)

Da ich mich gestern zu sehr verausgabt habe, fahre ich doch eher eine kleine Runde. Bin dann vielleicht doch um 1400 an der HM. 
Bitte nicht auf mich warten


----------



## Xah88 (27. September 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Da ich mich gestern zu sehr verausgabt habe, fahre ich doch eher eine kleine Runde. Bin dann vielleicht doch um 1400 an der HM.
> Bitte nicht auf mich warten


 

glaubst doch nicht etwa hier den spätesten post machen zu können...


----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> glaubst doch nicht etwa hier den spätesten post machen zu können...


Kein Wunder, dass du erst gegen 14 Uhr starten willst, wenn du die ganze hier das Forum auf die latetest posts überwachst 

Ich jedenfalls, gehe jetzt zu Bett (nachdem ich knapp zwei Stunden an meinen Videos von heute herumgeschnitten habe...)

@sod: "Der Whiskymixer mixt Whisky im Whiskymixer an der Whisky-Bar" ...erzähl ihm das nach dem 8 Glas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (27. September 2009)

Ihr habt alle verloren - ich mache den spätesten Post... 

Also, '*Xah88*' ist schon per PM informiert - 1400 werde ich wohl nicht schaffen. Ich versuche so früh wie möglich an der HM zu sein, wartet aber nicht. Vielleicht treffe ich Euch irgendwo unterwegs. Ansonsten sehen wir uns Mittwoch, denn die Tage ist mein transportabler 'Flugzeugscheinwerfer' per Post gekommen... 

Greets,
DBate
P.S. Ich bin nicht so spät, weil ich das Forum auf die 'latest Posts überwache' wie von Everstyle 'behauptet', sondern weil es an einem Samstag Abend einfach zu viele Parties mit hübschen Mädels gibt... 
In diesem Sinne... gute Nacht!


----------



## Claudy (27. September 2009)

Moin ihr Nachteulen,

versuche ebenfalls um 14:00 Uhr da zu sein. 

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Torpedo64 (27. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> glaubst doch nicht etwa hier den spätesten post machen zu können...


 
nö  Im Bett war ich ja viel später


----------



## sipaq (27. September 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Ich denke dann mal an euch wenn ich während der Whiskymesse mit einem großartigen Single Malt in die Sonne setze.
> 
> Gut Holz


Ah, noch ein Liebhaber eines guten Tropfens hier.


----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2009)

So, nachdem ich die Jungs aus Holland verabschiedet habe (dazu irgendwann mal später mehr), habe ich mich an die Hinterradreifen von Claudy, Karsten, Xha88 & Co. dran gehängt. Irgendwie hatte ich noch Lust auf mehr. Nun, jedenfalls an dieser Stelle ein Dankeschön fürs Warten (wobei ich glaube, dass Claudy sich später deswegen bei mir rächen wollte, denn ich musste stäääääääääääändig auf sie warten ). War jedenfalls eine sehr nette Runde (und mal wieder etwas neues dabei kennen gelernt!!! )

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. der Gulasch war einfach nur lecker!!!


----------



## Xah88 (27. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. der Gulasch war einfach nur lecker!!!


----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> So, war eben noch beim HiBike im Schnäppchenmarkt. Hab viel zu viel Geld dagelassen. ...


BTW Böser Junge, ganz böser Junge... 

Sag mal Sipaq, bei dem geilen Wetter, hast du da wenigstens den AWB-Simulator am PC gespielt???


----------



## HelixBonus (27. September 2009)

Moin zusammen,

melde mich aus Malle wieder zurück (Wink an Faker!)
Hab mich natürlich auch gleich ordentlich erkältet so dass die nächste Woche nix geht - scheiß kalte Temperaturen hier!!!

Neben GA0,5 Training stand auf der Insel natürlich auch Techniktraining in Form von Strandmattendownhill auf dem Programm.





A propos dieser ganzen Licht-Diskussionen, die aktuell kursieren: Hat jemand die Sigma Power LED Black. Brauche zu meiner Karma noch eine adäquate Ergänzung.

Grüße

Oliver


----------



## DBate (27. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Sag mal Sipaq, bei dem geilen Wetter, hast du da wenigstens den AWB-Simulator am PC gespielt???



Boah, das ist aber echt gemein. Sipaq, ich hoffe Du kannst bald schon wieder mitfahren.

Ich habe Euch heute leider verpasst - das Frühstück hat einfach zu lange gedauert. Bin dann um 1530 an der HM losgefahren, da seid ihr schon lange unterwegs gewesen.

Aber sacht mal, war die Tage jemand auf der Abfahrt vom Fuchsstein in Richtung Tillmannsweg unterwegs? Da sind so seltsame grüne Planen grossflächig mitten im Wald ausgelegt. Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte? Gebe zu, ich hab' nicht nachgesehen - wollte noch vor der Dämmerung auf den Altkönig rauf...

Greets,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (27. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> War jedenfalls eine sehr nette Runde (und mal wieder etwas neues dabei kennen gelernt!!! )









ja, Runde war sehr nett. Denkst Du bitte an das Video?



ghost48 schrieb:


> Hab mich natürlich auch gleich ordentlich erkältet so dass die nächste Woche nix geht - scheiß kalte Temperaturen hier!!!



wart's ab, die 20° hier hättest Du bald gerne nochmal. Und schon wieder ne neue Ausrede für den AWB-Nightride 
Gute Besserung!



ghost48 schrieb:


> Neben GA0,5 Training stand auf der Insel natürlich auch Techniktraining in Form von Strandmattendownhill auf dem Programm.



geiles Bild! 



DBate schrieb:


> Boah, das ist aber echt gemein.



muss man hier aushalten 



DBate schrieb:


> Da sind so seltsame grüne Planen grossflächig mitten im Wald ausgelegt. Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte?



da werden riesige fleischfressende Pflanzen gezüchtet, die der Forst demnächst in den illegalen Trails aufstellt ... 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Everstyle (28. September 2009)

M0in,

1. gute Besserung Ghost und willkommen zurück (geiles Bild  )
2. die Planen sind dort platziert worden, damit die Eichhörnchen bei der Eichelsuche auf dem Bäumen bei einem Absturz _safe_ und wohlbehalten landen können (ja nee, is klaar...)
3. Video kommt heute Abend (Bilder teilweise auch...)
4. hey Karsten, nächstes mal bitte ein anderes Foto; hier kann man nämlich erkennen, dass ich gerade telefoniere...uiuiui...radfahren+telefonieren=20euro


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. September 2009)

@ghost: Geiles Bild!!  So eine Möhre bin ich letztes Jahr in Kroatien auch gefahren aber am ersten Hügel hochwärts hab ich beim Antritt schon das Hinterrad aus dem Ausfallende gezogen


----------



## sod (28. September 2009)

Das Malle-Rad will ich haben.
Rholoff und Headshock reingedengelt, Scheibenbremsaufnahmen angeschweißt und ab in den Taunus.

Powerled Black habe ich am Straßenrad.
Ich kann sie bei nächster Gelegenheit mal mitbringen. (Samstag/nächster Mittwoch)


----------



## sipaq (28. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> BTW Böser Junge, ganz böser Junge...
> 
> Sag mal Sipaq, bei dem geilen Wetter, hast du da wenigstens den AWB-Simulator am PC gespielt???


Für den Spruch zersäge ich Dich erstmal beim übernächsten AWB.  
Diese Woche gehts bei mir noch nicht. Die Fäden sind zwar heute morgen rausgekommen, aber ich soll die Wunde noch bis Ende der Woche schonen.


----------



## Everstyle (28. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Für den Spruch zersäge ich Dich erstmal beim übernächsten AWB.  ...


OK, angenommen! Da komme ich nämlich aus den Alpen zurück  und hoffe, dass sich ein Höhentrainigseffekt eingestellt hat und du weisst dann, wie es ist, wenn man drei Wochen Pause machen muss!!!

p. s. Ghost: hab ich vergessen zu sagen, Haltungsnote 6!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (28. September 2009)

@ ghost: geiles bild!

@ sigma led: grischa hat die am rad, gehört zu den halbsehenden und ist sehr zufrieden mit ihr. vor allem auch nachts bei regen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. Ghost: hab ich vergessen zu sagen, Haltungsnote 6!!!



Wie bitte? Ist doch astrein! Ich hab mich heute morgen minutenlang kaputtgelacht weil man bei der Haltung eher sein 140er unterm Hintern erwartet 
Außer er erzählt uns jetzt, dass er nicht nur den Arsch hinterm Sattel hatte sondern auch noch auf dem Gepäckträger saß


----------



## Everstyle (28. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Ist doch astrein!...


**buzzer-sound** - da hat einer wohl noch nie Eiskunstlauf, Gymnastik oder Wasserspringen geschaut was???

So viel dazu... 6.0 System

_Das â6.0 Systemâ wurde bis zu den Weltmeisterschaften 2004 verwendet. Jeder Preisrichter vergab Noten auf einer Skala von 0 bis 6:
_ 
_6 Perfekt und fehlerlos   
5 Sehr gut 
  4 Gut   
3 Durchschnittlich   
2 Schwach   
1 Sehr schwach   
0 Nicht gelaufen_


----------



## HelixBonus (28. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> **buzzer-sound** - da hat einer wohl noch nie Eiskunstlauf, Gymnastik oder Wasserspringen geschaut was???
> 
> So viel dazu... 6.0 System
> 
> ...



Wir schau'n nur Heterosportarten! 

Aber danke!


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. September 2009)

Die 6 hat bei mir eher so den Schulnotenreflex ausgelöst 

Dann ist ja alles geklärt


----------



## Everstyle (28. September 2009)

Jungs, meine Frau hat gesagt, ich sei total bekloppt, als ich in die Camera-Tasche ein Loch reingeschnitten habe, dafür aber habe ich jetzt diese Vids am Start. Ist zwar noch alles verbesserungsbedürftig, da es einfach zu viel wackelt, aber ich finde es lässt sich jetzt schon ganz gut anschauen. Viel Spaß! (p. s. wo ist es? wobei die Frage ziemlich einfach ist...)


----------



## karsten13 (28. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> p. s. wo ist es? wobei die Frage ziemlich einfach ist...



Hünerberg


----------



## Xah88 (28. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ist zwar noch alles verbesserungsbedürftig, da es einfach zu viel wackelt, aber ich finde es lässt sich jetzt schon ganz gut anschauen. Viel Spaß! (p. s. wo ist es? wobei die Frage ziemlich einfach ist...)



Also für die Größe der Camera finde ich die Quali echt klasse ... Is das Vid mit Karsten auch was geworden?
+ Der Winkel am Rucksackträger kommt eigtl auch ganz gut...

da sag ich nur --->

Jetzt nur noch aufm Damnrad wie der Ghost und es ist perfekt ^^

Greetz Alex

P´s schickst du mir noch das eine Bild rüber?


----------



## sipaq (28. September 2009)

Da ist einer meinen Hünerberg-Trail gefahren 
Beim nächsten Mal musst Du aber beide Fels-Jumps mitnehmen.


----------



## karsten13 (28. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Is das Vid mit Karsten auch was geworden?











sipaq schrieb:


> Da ist einer meinen Hünerberg-Trail gefahren
> Beim nächsten Mal musst Du aber beide Fels-Jumps mitnehmen.



... damit er eine Kopie des sipaq-Marmorstein-Stunts hinlegt? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (29. September 2009)

Die Quali ist echt gut, für ein selbst gedrehtes Video. Was ist das denn für eine Kamera?
Ich würde den Blickwinkel noch etwas nach vorne ausrichten. Bei so Bodenfilmen versuch ich immer dummerweise oben im Bild den Streckenverlauf zu erblicken, was ja nicht geht.


----------



## DBate (29. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> (p. s. wo ist es? wobei die Frage ziemlich einfach ist...)



Das ist genau dort, wo ich mir jedesmal die Beine am Gestrüpp aufreisse... .

Aber hey - coole Vids!


----------



## karsten13 (29. September 2009)

Bald ist wieder Mittwoch 

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.

Tempo: mittel (Level 2)
Dauer: ca. 3 h
Wetter: Regen + Nightride macht keinen Sinn, deshalb nur, wenn von oben trocken

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (29. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Bald ist wieder Mittwoch
> 
> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*




Dabei!

Morgen kommt der zweite Teil meines 'Beleuchtungspackets'  - wobei der erste schon ausreichen müsste.

DBate


----------



## Bergziege. (29. September 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> melde mich aus Malle wieder zurück (Wink an Faker!)
> Hab mich natürlich auch gleich ordentlich erkältet so dass die nächste Woche nix geht - scheiß kalte Temperaturen hier!!!
> ...


 

Hallo ghost48

Habe die Sigma Power LED Black seit einem Jahr.
Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, die optionale Helmhalterung solltest Du gleich dazu kaufen.
Der Lithium Ionen Akku hält erstaunlich lange. Die Angaben von 3 bis 11 Stunden sind in der Praxis erreichbar.
Das Licht ist sehr hell und reicht weit, leider ist es sehr punktuell besonders im Nahbereich. Daher nur bedingt Trailtauglich. Ich empfehle Dir eine zweit Lampe am Lenker die direkt vors Vorderrad leuchtet.
Die Warnlampe für geringe Akkuspannung funktioniert nicht oder sehr spät. Meistens geht die Lampe ohne Vorwarnung unvermittelt aus. 
Aber für den Preis ist die Sigma O.K.
Bin am Mittwoch den 7.10. wieder dabei. Da kannst Du dir selbst ein Bild über die Lampe machen.

Gruss Jochen


----------



## Everstyle (29. September 2009)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Die Quali ist echt gut, für ein selbst gedrehtes Video. Was ist das denn für eine Kamera?
> Ich würde den Blickwinkel noch etwas nach vorne ausrichten. Bei so Bodenfilmen versuch ich immer dummerweise oben im Bild den Streckenverlauf zu erblicken, was ja nicht geht.


Die Kamera ist eine Canon Ixus 100is und ich habe sie mir genau wg. der Kompaktheit und der Möglichkeit Videos in HD-Quali aufzunehmen gekauft. Die Fotos sind aber leider, wenn sie beim Fahren gemacht werden, ziemlich unscharf; hier habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit die Verschlusszeit (auch) im manuellem Modus einzustellen. Anonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden. Was den Blickwinkel anbetrifft, so bin ich noch in der Experementierphase...


----------



## sipaq (29. September 2009)

Hat zufällig Freitag irgendjemand tagsüber Zeit? Ich hab da Urlaub und bis ca. 15 Uhr Zeit für eine lockere Tour (wirklich!) um mich mal wieder einzurollen.


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2009)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Die Warnlampe für geringe Akkuspannung funktioniert nicht oder sehr spät. Meistens geht die Lampe ohne Vorwarnung unvermittelt aus.



habe auch die power led black und bin sehr zufrieden damit 
erstmalig hab ich sie bei einem 24 h rennen im gelände eingesetzt ansonsten eher im straßenverkehr auf dem weg zur a*****.
die leuchtkraft ist durchaus brauchbar, wenn nicht zuviele lupine´s etc. um einen herum sind (beim 24 h rennen) 
in unbekanntem gelände wäre ein breiterer leuchtwinkel sicher besser als der sehr punktuelle.

der akku hält lange, ist leicht und kälteunempfindlich 
angezeigt wird mittels gelben warnlicht die geringe kapazität. dann sollte man schon so langsam ans aufladen denken 
denn wenn das licht rot wird, ist der ofen schnell aus. und zwar schlagartig von 100% auf 0%. kein schwächer werden oder so. einfach aus und fertig. wenn man das weiß, kann man rechtzeitig nachladen oder führt den separaten batterie-pack mit, der eh zur lampe gehört.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. September 2009)

Everest, du bist genial  Die Videos sind doch schon erstaunlich gut! Ich hab auch schon seit längerem Bock auf ne Kamera für solche Zwecke, scheue aber bisher die Kosten.



sipaq schrieb:


> Hat zufällig Freitag irgendjemand tagsüber Zeit? Ich hab da Urlaub und bis ca. 15 Uhr Zeit für eine lockere Tour (wirklich!) um mich mal wieder einzurollen.



*meld*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (29. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hat zufällig Freitag irgendjemand tagsüber Zeit? Ich hab da Urlaub und bis ca. 15 Uhr Zeit für eine lockere Tour (wirklich!) um mich mal wieder einzurollen.
> ...


Sehr schön. Kommst Du mit Bahn nach Oberursel oder fährst Du mit dem Rad hoch, so dass wir uns irgendwo morgens treffen könnten? Ich möchte außerdem relativ früh los (so Richtung 9.30 Uhr - 10 Uhr). Klappt das bei Dir?


----------



## DBate (29. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hat zufällig Freitag irgendjemand tagsüber Zeit? Ich hab da Urlaub und bis ca. 15 Uhr Zeit für eine lockere Tour (wirklich!) um mich mal wieder einzurollen.



Was entspricht denn Deiner Vorstellung einer 'lockeren Tour'? Ich wollte nämlich abends ganz gerne noch zum Training gehen. Wenn die Tour also wirklich locker wird, wäre ich evtl. dabei... denn Urlaub habe ich auch gerade .

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (29. September 2009)

Locker heißt für mich, dass ich 2,5 Wochen nicht gefahren bin und auch sonst verletzungsbedingt keinen Sport gemacht habe und somit keinesfalls so die Berge hochjagen werde, wie man mir das ja manchmal beim Mittwochs-AWB zum Vorwurf gemacht hat.

Von mir aus können es trotzdem gerne 1000-1300hm werden, aber halt in angemessenem Tempo.


----------



## x-rossi (29. September 2009)

nach 2,5 wochen verliert man nicht so viel leistung. nach meinem unfall habe ich 6 wochen pausiert und, naja, du hast ja gesehen, dass ich irgendwie mit euch mithalten konnte.

also nicht so viel gedanken um die geschwindigkeit machen


----------



## HelixBonus (29. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps und Hinweise zur Sigma Power LED.

Nachdem sich mein Arbeitgeber aber entschieden hat, mich wieder von 12 bis 8 Uhr zu beschäftigen,
kann ich mich aus diesem Forum quasi verabschieden. 
Über den Winter heißt das zwar Training im Hellen aber flach und alleine... 
Warum hab ich bei meiner Einstellung überhaupt erwähnt, ich sei flexibel???


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. September 2009)

Ich peitsch den sipaq dann schon hoch  
Startzeit kann ich dir morgen bestätigen.. müsste aber eigentlich gehen.

@ghost: Oha, what the ****? Das ist aber freundlich... Naja wenns tröstet: Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch im neuen Semester einen Wochentag "frei" haben wo wir dann zusammen in den Taunus düsen könnten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (29. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Naja wenns tröstet: Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch im neuen Semester einen Wochentag "frei" haben wo wir dann zusammen in den Taunus düsen könnten...



Wann denn? Von 7 bis 10 in der Früh????


----------



## Everstyle (29. September 2009)

Mal off-topic damit sich die Gemüter hier mal wieder aufregen können...





Meine Beschreibung dazu: _"So sieht Umweltschutz im Taunus aus; da soll mir noch ein Forstamt, Förster, Forstbesitzer oder sonst noch wer kommen und erzählen, dass Mountainbiker den Wald zerstören..."_


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. September 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Wann denn? Von 7 bis 10 in der Früh????



Ej, warum net? 
Naja. 5 Uhr aufstehen, 6 Uhr losfahren, 7 Uhr Hohemark.. wird zumindest für uns beide jeweils ein langer Tag 

@Everest: Prima  Aber Idioten gibts leider überall, ich denke nicht das solches Verhalten bei denen die Regel ist.


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2009)

@everest : der forst wird dir dann schon verklickern, dass da wieder ein paar böse buben im wald junge bäume gefällt und damit hindernisse gebaut haben


----------



## Lucafabian (29. September 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Mal off-topic damit sich die Gemüter hier mal wieder aufregen können...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das stihl öl sollte eigentlich biologisch abbaubar sein. benutz ich auch 
trotzdem, der kanister gehört natürlich nicht dort hin und son ganzer kanister der reicht bei priv. holzmachern jahre, ist dann eher doch vom forst...


----------



## DBate (29. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Locker heißt für mich, dass ich 2,5 Wochen nicht gefahren bin und auch sonst verletzungsbedingt keinen Sport gemacht habe und somit keinesfalls so die Berge hochjagen werde, wie man mir das ja manchmal beim Mittwochs-AWB zum Vorwurf gemacht hat.
> 
> Von mir aus können es trotzdem gerne 1000-1300hm werden, aber halt in angemessenem Tempo.



Klingt prinzipiell interessant... . Aber was das von Dir erwähnte 'Berge hochjagen' angeht; wahrscheinlich bist Du trotz Pause noch immer deutlich schneller als ich.


----------



## Rampe (29. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Bald ist wieder Mittwoch
> 
> AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark
> 
> ...




Werde mich mal anschließen, mein Metallsamelsurium ist soweit eingeheilt.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Claudy (29. September 2009)

Rampe schrieb:


> Werde mich mal anschließen, mein Metallsamelsurium ist soweit eingeheilt.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Stefan



GuckGuck,

ich komme morgen auch  ... und hab eben nen neuen Akku für mein altes Lupinchen bestellt .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## sod (30. September 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps und Hinweise zur Sigma Power LED.
> 
> Nachdem sich mein Arbeitgeber aber entschieden hat, mich wieder von 12 bis 8 Uhr zu beschäftigen,
> kann ich mich aus diesem Forum quasi verabschieden.
> ...



Willkommen im Club.
Ich darf zwar nur jede zweite Woche bis 22hundert im Büro mitspielen, das reicht mir persönlich aber schon.
Die einzige Chance sich trotzdem noch ein Bisschen zu bewegen ist dann das.
Oder wir organiseren noch eine AWB-Gutenacht-Tour um 22:30.


----------



## x-rossi (30. September 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Über den Winter heißt das zwar Training im Hellen aber flach und alleine...


wenn wir leistungsmäßig nicht zu weit auseinander stehen, werde ich jede zweite woche mitfahren können, weil meine spätschicht ebenfalls von 12-20:30 geht. ab wann genau, weiß ich jetzt noch nicht. in kw43 ist die schulter dran und danach bin ich 3-4 wochen ausser gefecht.

also ab ca kw47, wenn schulter und leistung stimmen, komme ich morgens mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (30. September 2009)

Wie sieht denn Eure Stecken- und Tempoplanung für heute aus?

ich würde wenn ihr halbwegs langsam fahrt gerne mitkommen...Licht ist reichlich vorhanden - sollte noch jemand was brauchen - einfach melden...


----------



## Claudy (30. September 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn Eure Stecken- und Tempoplanung für heute aus?
> 
> ich würde wenn ihr halbwegs langsam fahrt gerne mitkommen...Licht ist reichlich vorhanden - sollte noch jemand was brauchen - einfach melden...




Moin Chris,

das wird nicht zu schnell  ... und außerdem mußt du dir noch endlich mal mein neues Rädsche anschauen . K13 hat die Strecke letzte Woche so geplant, dass es viele Möglichkieten für evtl. Abkürzungen gab. 

 K13; schläfst du noch??? ???

Viele Grüße und bis später!

Anke


----------



## Bergziege. (30. September 2009)

Bike Runde ab 22:30

Habe auch bis 22 Uhr Dienst. Eine kleine gemeinsame Runde nach der Arbeit währe schön. Da sind auch weniger Spaziergänger unterwegs.

Für mich ist Dienstags oder Freitag am besten. Geht aber auch an anderen Tagen. 

Jochen


----------



## sipaq (30. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> nach 2,5 wochen verliert man nicht so viel leistung. nach meinem unfall habe ich 6 wochen pausiert und, naja, du hast ja gesehen, dass ich irgendwie mit euch mithalten konnte.
> 
> also nicht so viel gedanken um die geschwindigkeit machen


Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Du Recht behältst


----------



## karsten13 (1. Oktober 2009)

So, noch kurz ein paar Worte zur Mittwoch-Ausfahrt. Wie in der Vorwoche waren 7 Leute am Start  . 
Ab etwa 650 m Höhe waren die Wege feucht (tiefe Wolken), so dass man etwas vorsichtiger fahren musste. Drunter konnte man es aber nochmal richtig laufen lassen - Staubfressen inclusive  .

Aussichten vom Lipstempel:












Mehr Bilder gibt's wie immer hier.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (1. Oktober 2009)

joah.. war wieder mal ne schöne Runde mit Euch 

ich hoffe Eure akkus habens noch bis nach Hause gepackt 

Wenn das Tempo und die Strecke Mittwochs in Zukunft ähnlich geplant sind, wie diesmal werde ich bestimmt öfters dabei sein.. d

ann ohne Uphillakrobatik mit anschliessend gestanztem Loch im Schienbein


----------



## Claudy (1. Oktober 2009)

Moin Mädels,

Akku hat bis nach Hause gehalten  Nach Dusche&Haare Waschen, Kürbisquiche und nem Rothaus Tanennzäpfle gings mir dann auch wieder gut  ...

Den neuen Akku für eine zweite Lupine werde ich in den nächsten Tagen abholen. Trotzdem mag ich, auch mit noch mehr Licht, den Reichenbach Trail bei Dunkelheit nicht fahren. Ich hatte so eine Angst  ...

Meint ihr, man(n) könnte in der Zukunft etwas (nur ein klitzekleines bisschen) frauenfreundlicher fahren...

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## wartool (1. Oktober 2009)

na zum Glück gings Dir dann besser.. ich hatte schon Bedenken, dass die Ausfahrt Deine letzte mit uns btw dem MTB war...


----------



## DBate (1. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich dem Lob meiner Vorredner(in) nur anschliessen. Hat eine Menge Spass gemacht - da bin ich nächsten Mittwoch wohl wieder dabei... 

Danke nochmal für's Guiden!

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (1. Oktober 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem mag ich, auch mit noch mehr Licht, den Reichenbach Trail bei Dunkelheit nicht fahren. Ich hatte so eine Angst  ...


Fährst du den generell nicht gerne, oder jetzt nur bei Dunkelheit? Ich denke gerade an diese finstere zwischen den Tannen Passage; da ist selbst bei Sonnenschein schon sehr dunkel. Wenn es der technische Anspruch ist, da würde ich sagen, wenn man weiss, wie der Verlauf ist, dann ist das doch nicht so schlimm oder? Oder sind dir die Herren mal wieder rücksichtslos davon gefahren....tststststst...

E.


----------



## HelixBonus (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo??? Die Claudy hat doch ein AM! Einfach laufen lassen.... oder halten das Ihre Laufräder nicht aus??? 

Mist, es gibt keinen gehässigen Smiley...


----------



## Marko S (1. Oktober 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> Trotzdem mag ich, auch mit noch mehr Licht, den Reichenbach Trail bei Dunkelheit nicht fahren. Ich hatte so eine Angst  ...
> 
> ...



Ach ja da wollte der Karsten doch das letzte mal schon runter, seit ihr den also diese Woche gefahren. Der ist natürlich im Dunkel nicht ohne  aber jetzt wo die feuchte Jahreszeit anbricht wird der mit den vielen Wurzeln von Woche zu Woche besser. Ich sollte vielleicht ne versteckte Kamera anbringen, die macht dann bestimmt interessante Videos.

Auch für mich hat sich der Mittwoch eigentlich erledigt, habe ab nächster Woche jeden Mittwoch Spinning. Wenn ich an einem anderen Wochentag fahre gebe ich hier Bescheid, vielleicht hat ja einer Lust mit zu fahren.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Marko S (1. Oktober 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Hallo??? Die Claudy hat doch ein AM! Einfach laufen lassen.... oder halten das Ihre Laufräder nicht aus???
> 
> Mist, es gibt keinen gehässigen Smiley...



Ha und was ist mit denen:


















 Marko


und für alle Bruchpiloten hätte ich auch noch einen


----------



## Xah88 (1. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe vor kommende Woche (Montag-Mittwoch) noch mal am frühen Nachmittag den Altkönig zu nehmen und Victoria runterzu...(paar Fotos vom Altkönig machen, bevor ich Freitag wieder für die kommenden 3 Monate nach Berlin ziehe)

Falls jemand mitfahren will einfach bescheid geben 

Grüße Alex

P´s die Bilder von euren Nightrides sehen echt geil aus.... Vllt. bin ich kommendes Jahr auch mit ner Funzel dabei


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann nächste Woche nicht. Da langweile ich mich schon in Zürich:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVYChqyLmZ8"]YouTube - bike Uetliberg Zurich[/ame]

 Wer hätt gedacht, dass ich dieses Jahr noch in die Alpen komme  Montag gehts los. Erst auf den oben verlinkten Trails und dann weiter ins Tessin.
Bin dann am 18.10. wieder zurück. Näheres gibts dann hinterher wieder in nem langweiligen Bericht. Ich mach auch schee Foddos extra für euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (2. Oktober 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Mist, es gibt keinen gehässigen Smiley...



meine Favoriten:













Marko S schrieb:


> Ach ja da wollte der Karsten doch das letzte mal schon runter



immer diese Unterstellungen  , das war h.jay ...



Marko S schrieb:


> Auch für mich hat sich der Mittwoch eigentlich erledigt, habe ab nächster Woche jeden Mittwoch Spinning.



Du "fährst" lieber drinnen als draussen? Ne, oder?  



Xah88 schrieb:


> P´s die Bilder von euren Nightrides sehen echt geil aus....







theobviousfaker schrieb:


> YouTube - bike Uetliberg Zurich



das Video stammt wohl von nem Papa Roach Fan 
Und ich bin bald auch nochmal in den Alpen 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (2. Oktober 2009)

Ach, da fällt mir noch ein...

Am Mittwoch kam das Thema 'Ausleuchtungsbilder' im Zusammenhang mit Lampen auf...

Hier finden sich ein paar schöne Vergleiche...

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (2. Oktober 2009)

So, ich war heute mit DBate am schönen Winterstein. Auf der Rückfahrt sind wir dann noch am Marmorstein und an der Goldgrube ein paar Trails gefahren. Ging erstaunlich gut -> keine Kopfblockade.

Die fehlenden 2,5 Wochen Training hab ich aber schon bemerkt. Nach ca. 1000hm war ich doch schon ziemlich platt. Am Ende waren es dann von Frankfurt bis Frankfurt 1270hm und 79km.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Oktober 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Mist, es gibt keinen gehässigen Smiley...


die finde ich ganz schick:


















ghost, jetzt geht mir das ja nicht mehr durch den kopf, dass du nicht mehr beim awb mitmachen kannst. und dass ich alle 2 wochen morgens mit dir spacken könnte ist dann ja nicht wirlkich eine alternative zum awb. da habe ich mich nicht in dich versetzt.

kannst du mit deinem arbeitgeber denn keinen deal machen, mittwochs bis uhrzeit x zu arbeiten und die dadurch fehlende lücke an den anderen tagen abzuarbeiten? 

ich frage das jetzt, weil es durchaus solche und jene arbeitgeber gibt, die da recht kulant sind.


----------



## Marko S (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi AWB Biker,

ich würde mich morgen kurzfristig in den Pfälzerwald ab machen.
Wenn einer Lust auf eine Tour ab Neustadt hat sollte er sich umgehend bei mir melden.
Ich kann bis zu 5 Leute mitnehmen.
Strecke rund 50  60 Km 1300 bis 1900 Hm Kondition ist unbedingt erforderlich da sehr hoher Trailanteil.
Startzeit für mich ab HG 10:00 Uhr
Rückfahrt gegen 19:00  20:00 Uhr
 Tel. null eins fünf zwei null zwei drei sieben sechs eins acht drei


 Marko


----------



## HelixBonus (2. Oktober 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> die finde ich ganz schick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke danke für die ganzen Links. Das eröffnet mir ganz neue Möglichkeiten mich auszudrücken! 

@Rossi
Läuft bei mir leider nicht so, ist aber mehr ablauf- als chefbedingt. Ich denke aber eh nicht, dass das ein Dauerzustand sein wird.
Eine Alternative ist das Spacken sicher nicht aber mit ein wenig Disziplin komm ich so vielleicht ganz gut über den Winter...und du auch!?! Ich klingel dich dann regelmäßig früh raus und nötige dich zum mitkommen!


----------



## karsten13 (2. Oktober 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> ich würde mich morgen kurzfristig in den Pfälzerwald ab machen.



 , aber morgen muss ich allerspätestens 18:30 zu Hause sein ...



ghost48 schrieb:


> Danke danke für die ganzen Links. Das eröffnet mir ganz neue Möglichkeiten mich auszudrücken!



ich ahne Schlimmes 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (3. Oktober 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> , aber morgen muss ich allerspätestens 18:30 zu Hause sein ...
> 
> Karsten.



schade aber letzte Woche war unsere Tour auch erst 18:30 zu Ende, dann Räder einpacken und 1 Stunde bis Frankfurt zurück. Vor 19:30-20:00 Uhr geht das leider morgen nicht. Aber der Pfälzerwald steht ja auch in den nächsten Wochen noch und dann kann ich das ja auch früher ankündigen.


----------



## karsten13 (3. Oktober 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> schade aber letzte Woche war unsere Tour auch erst 18:30 zu Ende, dann Räder einpacken und 1 Stunde bis Frankfurt zurück. Vor 19:30-20:00 Uhr geht das leider morgen nicht. Aber der Pfälzerwald steht ja auch in den nächsten Wochen noch und dann kann ich das ja auch früher ankündigen.



ich hoffe dann auf die nächsten Wochen. Heute Abend muss ich auf ne Geburtstagsfeier, deshalb geht's leider nicht.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin Allerseits,

hat jemand Lust morgen (=Sonntag) eine Runde zu drehen?

Greets,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (3. Oktober 2009)

Lust ja, kann aber nicht (bin in Prag). Wie war das Hantelstemmen gestern Abend?


----------



## Everstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Hmm...ich wäre gerne heute gefahren, das Wetter ist gerade auch der Hammer...durfte aber nicht... Kann man aber auch verstehen, denn ich werde die nächste ganze Woche gar *nix anderes* machen  

Denn, morgen geht es erst ein Mal mit dem Zug nach Mittenwald und dann werde ich am Montag morgen mich in Richtung Tirol zu meiner Freestyle Everstyle Tirol Tour Part One aufmachen. Das Wetter ist dort derzeit auch der absolute Knaller! also kann dem Trail Spaß nix im Wege stehen (ausser Kühe oder Ziegen *smile*). Ich werde dann berichten...

GOOD RIDE EVERYONE

Eversteil


----------



## DBate (3. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Lust ja, kann aber nicht (bin in Prag). Wie war das Hantelstemmen gestern Abend?



Das klingt ja so, als ob ich zum 'Eisenbiegen' in irgendeiner fiesen Klitsche war mit dem Ziel bald auszusehen wie ein Michelinmännchen. 

Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten - das Training lief gut, zumindest was meinen Rücken und die Arme anging. Als der Trainer uns aber haufenweise Kniebeugen hat machen lassen... ja, da dachte ich mir ich würde gleich eingehen bzw. ich käme nicht mehr aus der Beuge nach oben. Unsere Tour vom morgen habe ich dann doch deutlich gespürt .

Wenn ich also abschliessend meinen Abend mit Deinem vergleiche: Das 'Hantelstemmen' war bestimmt nicht so lustig wie Dein 'Pilsner'-Stemmen (oder war es Staropramen?). 

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## TRB (3. Oktober 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Moin Allerseits,
> 
> hat jemand Lust morgen (=Sonntag) eine Runde zu drehen?
> 
> ...



welche uhrzeit schwebt dir vor?


----------



## DBate (3. Oktober 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> welche uhrzeit schwebt dir vor?



Frühestens 1200 Uhr, bequemerweise dann vielleicht 1330 Uhr?


----------



## TRB (3. Oktober 2009)

ich wurde kurzfristig für 11 zum frückstück verabredet. melde mich bei dir per sms wann und ob ich dann morgen noch fahren gehe.


----------



## DBate (3. Oktober 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> ich wurde kurzfristig für 11 zum frückstück verabredet. melde mich bei dir per sms wann und ob ich dann morgen noch fahren gehe.



Mach das. Für heute mache ich hier wohl erst mal Feierabend.


----------



## beze! (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo DBate und TBR

ich will morgen auch eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht passt das zeitlich ja zusammen. Nehmt ihr mich mit? (gehe davon aus ihr seid MTBer? Bin das erste mal in der Runde hier..)

Gruß Ben


----------



## TRB (4. Oktober 2009)

moin, aufgrund anhaltender jetlag-nachwirkungen und akuten halsschmerzen/verstopfter nase über nacht werde ich heute das rädchen im keller stehen lassen.

allen anderen viel spaß heute beim radeln ich hau rein und geh mal frühstücken...hm, lecker hühnerbrühe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DBate (4. Oktober 2009)

beze! schrieb:


> Hallo DBate und TBR
> 
> ich will morgen auch eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht passt das zeitlich ja zusammen. Nehmt ihr mich mit? (gehe davon aus ihr seid MTBer? Bin das erste mal in der Runde hier..)
> 
> Gruß Ben



Moin Ben,

jederzeit gerne. Für heute muss ich leider auch absagen - mir ist da etwas dazwischen gekommen; hatte im Eifer 'ne kleine Verabredung vergessen. 

Und um ehrlich zu sein... Bei aktuell gültiger Unwetterwarnung für den Hochtaunuskreis mit erwarteten Windgeschwindigkeiten zwischen 35-45 kt... das ist mir doch etwas riskant 

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## karsten13 (4. Oktober 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Und um ehrlich zu sein... Bei aktuell gültiger Unwetterwarnung für den Hochtaunuskreis mit erwarteten Windgeschwindigkeiten zwischen 35-45 kt... das ist mir doch etwas riskant



es war zwar windig, aber überhaupt nicht stürmisch. War spontan auf'm Alden, steil hoch und steil runter 
Und trocken geblieben bin ich auch 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (4. Oktober 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> es war zwar windig, aber überhaupt nicht stürmisch. War spontan auf'm Alden, steil hoch und steil runter
> Und trocken geblieben bin ich auch



Mmmh, habe vorhin einen Kollegen beim Training getroffen - der hat Deine Aussage bestätigt. Habe mich dann doch ein wenig geärgert. Ich glaube ich muss mal mit den Jungs und Mädels vom DWD sprechen... 

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## karsten13 (5. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn die Wettervorhersage bisher nicht gut aussieht:

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.

Tempo: mittel (Level 2)
Dauer: ca. 3 h
Wetter: Regen + Nightride macht keinen Sinn, deshalb nur, wenn von oben trocken

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht kommen.


----------



## DBate (6. Oktober 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Wettervorhersage bisher nicht gut aussieht:
> 
> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*



Ich bin dabei. Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit... hat mir heute schon einen Strich durch meine Pläne gemacht .

Bis morgen,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (6. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir wirds wieder nix mit morgen.
Mein Licht ist immernoch unterwegs.

Die Startzeit 22:30 war eigentlich nicht völlig ernst gemeint.
Aber es scheint doch einige Interessenten zu geben.
Ich denke, wir versuchen es demnächst mal.

Erstmal hoffe ich jedoch auf Post vor nächstem Mittwoch.
Dann wäre ich zur normalen AWB-Zeit dabei.


----------



## x-rossi (6. Oktober 2009)

level 2 hört sich machbar an. bei ausreichend gutem wetter bin ich dabei.


----------



## HelixBonus (6. Oktober 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Die Startzeit 22:30 war eigentlich nicht völlig ernst gemeint.
> Aber es scheint doch einige Interessenten zu geben.
> Ich denke, wir versuchen es demnächst mal.
> .



Also ich hatte das nur als Scherz gemeint. Wenn ihr das durchzieht - viel Spaß (ohne mich)!


----------



## x-rossi (6. Oktober 2009)

äh ja, ich habe die abgerissene schraube des bremsgriffes total vergessen. das muss ich erst mal vom griesgram fixen lassen.

die idee mit dem sekundenkleber war ja echt mal nen joke! irgend eine andere idee, wie man eine schraube aus einem gewinde holen kann, wenn der kopf weg ist?


----------



## sod (6. Oktober 2009)

Je nach Größe entweder mit dem Dremel einen Schlitz reinfräsen oder mit einem kleinen Metallbohrer anbohren und einen minimal größeren Dreher/Schlüssel/Hebel sanft reinschlagen.


----------



## x-rossi (6. Oktober 2009)

dremel hab ich leider nicht, aber den metallbohrer. hab das noch nie gemacht. das darf nicht schief gehen. danke für den tipp.


----------



## Xah88 (6. Oktober 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit... hat mir heute schon einen Strich durch meine Pläne gemacht .
> 
> Bis morgen,
> DBate




Ich Idiot bin trotzdem den Altkönig gefahren...saugefährlich den Victoria runter und mehr als 50 Meter konnteste eh nciht sehen...und mein Bike + Klamotten sind brauner als PuuPuu....doll -.-


----------



## karsten13 (6. Oktober 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ich Idiot bin trotzdem den Altkönig gefahren...saugefährlich den Victoria runter und mehr als 50 Meter konnteste eh nciht sehen...und mein Bike + Klamotten sind brauner als PuuPuu....doll -.-



wie, dachte Du bist längst in Berlin? 
Ansonsten war das der Vorgeschmack auf den Winter, so siehst Du dann nach jeder Ausfahrt aus 

Auf meine heutige RR-Ausfahrt hab ich freiwillig verzichtet ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Xah88 (6. Oktober 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wie, dachte Du bist längst in Berlin?



Ne, war nur das weekend in Berlin und bin ab diesen Freitag für den Rest des Jahres in Berlin (einzige Möglichkeit mit euch nochmal zu biken wäre weekend gewesen und das musste ich nach Hause)...

Zu guter Letzt hatte ich heute auch artig meinen Ersatzschlauch mit, aber die Luftpumpe vergessen und nach 1/4 des Victoriatrials hatte ich natürlich nen Platten (und Biker waren bei dem doofen Wetter auch nicht in Sicht)... Wie ich das Problem gelöst habe bleibt mein Geheimnis  (ich sag nur *pusten)

Die 1-2 Bilder von der Fahrt lad ich glei mal hoch ^^ (man war ich da angepisst)

Euch morgen viel Spaß und mehr Glück mit dem Wetter !!!

nicht das es so wird wie heute ->








P´s Glaube ich habe nach dem Pizza-Essen mit euch meine Handschuhe irgendwo liegen lassen ^^

angepisst=


----------



## Bergziege. (6. Oktober 2009)

Der Regen wird wohl wärmer. Da komme ich mit.

Bis morgen Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (7. Oktober 2009)

komme freitag um 13 uhr aus'm büro, und will so gegen halb 3 bei trockenheit ne ausfahrt ab hohemark starten. wer dabei?


----------



## hottube (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo AWB'ler, danke für die Geduld auf dem Leitplankentrail Leider hat uns das fehlende Licht und zu wenig Erfahrung - bei mir - bei schwachem Licht, kurz es sind leider keine brauchbaren Bilder herausgekommen.

Tolle Loaction für so etwas, aber ...




das Beste Bild:


----------



## DBate (7. Oktober 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> komme freitag um 13 uhr aus'm büro, und will so gegen halb 3 bei trockenheit ne ausfahrt ab hohemark starten. wer dabei?



Eventuell... melde mich spätestens Freitag morgen.


----------



## sipaq (7. Oktober 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> komme freitag um 13 uhr aus'm büro, und will so gegen halb 3 bei trockenheit ne ausfahrt ab hohemark starten. wer dabei?


Ich bin ab Freitag mittag im Taunus, mache allerdings eine private Taunus-Führung für meinen Bruder, der deswegen zu Besuch kommt


----------



## karsten13 (8. Oktober 2009)

Da haben gestern aber einige geschwächelt  . Wasserscheu? 

Trotzdem waren 6 Leute am Start  . wartool hat uns am Sandplacken verlassen, für den Rest ging es noch über Klingenkopf, Roßkopf, Marmorstein, Bleibiskopf:






Von oben war es trocken und zudem extrem warm. Bin die komplette Tour kurz/kurz gefahren ohne zu frieren. Allerdings waren die Trails nass und richtig glatt - nix mehr mit Staub fressen 

Mehr Bilder gibt's wie immer hier.

Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich nicht dabei, hoffe, es findet sich jemand der Ankündigung und Guiden (hat heute Rampe gemacht  ) übernimmt.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (8. Oktober 2009)

lol.. dann hätte ich auch bei Euch bleiben können - ich bin auch über Roßkopf-L-Trail-Saalburg und dann Marmorstein gefahren ;-P


----------



## sipaq (8. Oktober 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes: Hat irgendjemand hier Lust mit mir zusammen ein Team im IBC-Winterpokal aufzumachen? Ich hab jetzt mal ein Team Afterwork-Biker angelegt. Teilnehmer sind herzlich willkommen...


----------



## DBate (8. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes: Hat irgendjemand hier Lust mit mir zusammen ein Team im IBC-Winterpokal aufzumachen? Ich hab jetzt mal ein Team Afterwork-Biker angelegt. Teilnehmer sind herzlich willkommen...



Ich hätte durchaus Interesse. Kann denn jedes Teammitglied seine Einheiten alleine absolvieren damit sie in die Wertung einfliessen, oder muss man als Team trainieren? Das konnte ich in den Regeln nicht herauslesen.

Falls man also auch alleine trainieren kann: Count me in!


----------



## sod (8. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes: Hat irgendjemand hier Lust mit mir zusammen ein Team im IBC-Winterpokal aufzumachen? Ich hab jetzt mal ein Team Afterwork-Biker angelegt. Teilnehmer sind herzlich willkommen...



Ich würde vorschlagen, dass Karsten alleine ein Team bildet.
Bei seinem Tourenumfang wäre das sonst den Anderen gegenüber unfair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (8. Oktober 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Ich hätte durchaus Interesse. Kann denn jedes Teammitglied seine Einheiten alleine absolvieren damit sie in die Wertung einfliessen, oder muss man als Team trainieren? Das konnte ich in den Regeln nicht herauslesen.
> 
> Falls man also auch alleine trainieren kann: Count me in!


Du kannst alleine trainieren soviel Du willst. Deine Punkte kommen dann nicht nur Dir selbst, sondern auch dem Team zugute.


----------



## sipaq (8. Oktober 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass Karsten alleine ein Team bildet. Bei seinem Tourenumfang wäre das sonst den Anderen gegenüber unfair.


Wieso? Ist doch toll, wenn er unseren Punktestand hochtreibt.


----------



## karsten13 (8. Oktober 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> lol.. dann hätte ich auch bei Euch bleiben können - ich bin auch über Roßkopf-L-Trail-Saalburg und dann Marmorstein gefahren ;-P



stimmt, aber Du wolltest ja unbedingt alleine fahren. Warum eigentlich? 



sod schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass Karsten alleine ein Team bildet.
> Bei seinem Tourenumfang wäre das sonst den Anderen gegenüber unfair.




Mit dem Thema Winterpokal habe ich abgeschlossen. Rampe hat auch schon gefragt, aber ich werde es diesen Winter halten wie auch schon 2008/2009: Nix Winterpokal.

Brauche keine Extra-Motivation, fahre sowieso. Und wenn ich teilnehme, schlägt das in zu viel Fahren um. Hab das von 2005 - 2007 jährlich praktiziert und war dann im Frühjahr platt. Schön war, dass wir 2006 bei rennrad-news.de das Team-Ranking gewonnen haben. Aber eine gute Team-Plazierung erzeugt nochmal richtig extra Druck ...

Ich denk dann an euch, wenn ihr bei Minusgraden nach ner Taunus-Tour noch 10 min. um den Block fahrt, um die nächste Viertelstunde vollzukriegen  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (9. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Du kannst alleine trainieren soviel Du willst. Deine Punkte kommen dann nicht nur Dir selbst, sondern auch dem Team zugute.



Perfekt. Denn wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde das ganze wenig Sinn machen... kann einfach nicht jeden Tag mit Euch biken gehen...


----------



## sipaq (9. Oktober 2009)

So, ich war heute nochmal im wunderbar herbstlichen Taunus. War erstaunlich trocken und wunderbar wenig los. Das war dann die perfekte Gelegenheit um nochmal die Weiße Mauer, den Bogenschießplatz und den Viktoriatrail mitzunehmen. Vor allem die ersten beiden werden bei dem angesagten Wetter wohl die nächsten Tage kaum fahrbar sein.


----------



## TRB (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich war gestern auch auf dem Altkönig,dem Großen Feldberg und dem Sandplacken. Die Bedingungen waren traumhaft. Für dieses Wochenende wohl das letzte mal wo ich fahren war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Oktober 2009)

Grüße aus dem Mountainbikerparadies Schweiz  Hier gibts extra angelegte bergab-Trails, Rundstrecken mit heftigen Downhillpassagen und sogar Technikparks (Wippen, Anlieger, Stege, ...) mit kleinen "Anleitungen". Da staunt der forstgeplagte Deutschbiker!
Fotos kommen später, ich schmarotze hier gerade in ungesicherten WLANs, ist ein wenig langsam 
Mittwoch hatten wir 25°  jetzt regnets aber wieder in Zürich, schad. Aber am Sonntag gehts ins Tessin an den Luganersee. Wettervorhersage: Sommerlich warm 

Also ich meld mich dann demnächst wieder!

@x-rossi: Das mit dem Sekundenkleber war nich optimal, sorry. Ich hab immer Zweikomponentenkleber benutzt, mit ein bisschen Hitze hält der brutal stark. Schade, dass es nich geklappt hat


----------



## Everstyle (10. Oktober 2009)

und ich melde mich mal aus einem sportwettenbüro! (der einzige laden mit i-net zugang in axams)

nun, die everstyle freestyle tirol tour part one kann mit sicherheit noch weiter verfeinert werden aber so fürs erste mal war das schon extreeeeem geil! 

absolut neue limits kennen gelernt und alte definitiv überwunden, steile und lange anstiege wieder getestet und neue schiebe/trage techniken ausprobiert, abbwärts die grenzen des grips von albert erfahren und erlebt was es heisst eine rote ski-piste herunter zu fahren (ist gar net so einfach) ideen für ein techik training im taunus gesammelt und pläne für eine zusammenarbeit mit meinem kumpel appi.at geschmiedet UND das viedo des lebens gedreht. ihr seht, es war eine menge los. mehr data und media material, wenn ich daheim bin.

gruss

e.


----------



## TRB (10. Oktober 2009)

so, ich habe heute eine entscheidung bezÃ¼glich eines neuen fahrrads fÃ¼r mich getroffen und nun erstmal beschlossen mir vorerst kein neues zuzulegen. die konsequenz bei einer ausfahrt mit mir fÃ¼r euch sind somit weitere wartezeiten einzuplanen an den unzÃ¤hligen trailigen abfahrten im taunus 

was mich zu meinem schritt bewogen hat ist dass das sortiment an 2009er modellen mittlerweile in und um frankfurt ziemlich knapp bemessen ist. klar ich bin ziemlich viele rÃ¤der probe gefahren doch ich musste dummerweise feststellen als ich aus meinem urlaub zurÃ¼ck kam die lager noch leerer geworden sind als sie noch vor meinem urlaub waren. 

ein weiterer aspekt meiner entscheidung war das die meisten 2010er modelle doch teurer geworden sind. ob das nun ghost, cube oder auch stevens sind. von den amimarken mal ganz abgesehen. in bike und mountainbike wird zwar immer erzÃ¤hlt das dies nicht der fall wÃ¤re aber bei einem 2010er amr plus bezahlt man aktuell 2.599 â¬, wo man hingegen das 2009er noch fÃ¼r 2.299 â¬ bekam. klar gibts mehr federweg usw. aber fÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich macht dies nicht den mehrpreis aus.

somit wird der traum vom ersten eigenen fully erstmal hinten angestellt und die fahrtechnik auf dem hardtail verbessert. allerdings beobachte ich den markt sehr genau und versuche mein glÃ¼ck im jahr 2010 wieder.


----------



## Xah88 (11. Oktober 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> so, ich habe heute eine entscheidung bezüglich eines neuen fahrrads für mich getroffen und nun erstmal beschlossen mir vorerst kein neues zuzulegen. die konsequenz bei einer ausfahrt mit mir für euch sind somit weitere wartezeiten einzuplanen an den unzähligen trailigen abfahrten im taunus
> 
> was mich zu meinem schritt bewogen hat ist dass das sortiment an 2009er modellen mittlerweile in und um frankfurt ziemlich knapp bemessen ist. klar ich bin ziemlich viele räder probe gefahren doch ich musste dummerweise feststellen als ich aus meinem urlaub zurück kam die lager noch leerer geworden sind als sie noch vor meinem urlaub waren.
> 
> ...



Kannst ja vllt. auch mal bei ebay schauen... Gibt viele Leute die jetzt ihr 09ér bike abstoßen und sich ein 2010ér holen... da ist für 2000  vllt. auch ein Amerikaner drin


----------



## TRB (11. Oktober 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Kannst ja vllt. auch mal bei ebay schauen... Gibt viele Leute die jetzt ihr 09ér bike abstoßen und sich ein 2010ér holen... da ist für 2000  vllt. auch ein Amerikaner drin



bei ebay fehlt mir der service den ich unweigerlich brauche. ich möchte definitv einen händler meines vertrauens (den ich auch schon habe) um dort bike + service zu kaufen.


----------



## Everstyle (11. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...mehr data und media material, wenn ich daheim bin....



Hier der Link für die Bilder (mehr lässt mich meine Freu heute hier im Forum nicht machen...) : http://www.appi.at/BIKE/index.htm

...und hier noch ein Vid... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyHuDOkDjnY"]YouTube - Everstyle Freestyle Tirol Tour[/ame]

So, und hier ist jetzt mein Vid. Viel Spaß!!! (ihr dürft auch gerne kommentieren)


----------



## sipaq (12. Oktober 2009)

Die Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus, allerdings wird es wohl schon recht kalt werden:

*AWB-Nightride, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.


 Tempo: mittel (Level 2)
 Dauer: ca. 3 h
 Wetter: Regen + Nightride macht keinen Sinn, deshalb nur, wenn von oben trocken
 Kleidung: Angesagt (wetter.com und wetter.de) sind Temperaturen zwischen 3°C und 6°C, in den Höhenlagen des Hochtaunus wahrscheinlich auch noch 1°C - 2°C weniger, also entsprechend warm einpacken.


----------



## DBate (12. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus, allerdings wird es wohl schon recht kalt werden:
> 
> *AWB-Nightride, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*



Bin dabei... bei der Wettervorhersage ist das ja schon fast Wetter für lange Bikehosen. 

Bis dann,
DBate


----------



## Bergziege. (13. Oktober 2009)

*AWB-Nightride, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
    Bei mir geht es wohl morgen nicht.

  Bin aber nächsten Mittwoch wieder mit dabei.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  [FONT="]Holt Euch keine Frostbeulen. Was für ein Temperaturunterschied zu letzten Mittwoch[/FONT].


----------



## sipaq (13. Oktober 2009)

Im Augenblick sind offenbar nur DBate und ich am Start. Stimmt das oder kommt sonst noch wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (14. Oktober 2009)

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich kommen werde.. evtl mache ich bei dem herrlichen Wetter früher Feierabend und drehe alleine ne Runde im Hellen... mal sehen..  letzt Woche war mir nen kleinen Tacken zu schnell... ich schau mal, wie ich drauf bin   wartet nicht auf mich... evtl sieht man sich ja irgendwo unterwegs..


----------



## bonusheft (14. Oktober 2009)

@sipaq:

Wenn Ihr fahrt, wäre ich heute abend gerne dabei. Warme Klamotten und Beleuchtung sind vorhanden 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Everstyle (14. Oktober 2009)

Das Wetter ist heute super, das Bike ist i. O., die Lupi ist jetzt auch da und eigentlich könnte ich starten. Allerdings bin ich immer noch irgendwie von der Alpen Tour platt, weshalb ich jetzt die nächsten Tage weiter pausieren werde. 

Euch allen viel Spaß

E.style


----------



## sipaq (14. Oktober 2009)

bonusheft schrieb:


> @sipaq:
> 
> Wenn Ihr fahrt, wäre ich heute abend gerne dabei. Warme Klamotten und Beleuchtung sind vorhanden


Hi Chris,

also fahren tun wir auf jeden Fall. Ist halt nur die Frage mit wie vielen Leuten.


----------



## sipaq (14. Oktober 2009)

So, bin inzwischen zurück von meinem allerersten Nightride, den ich heute allein mit bonusheft gefahren bin, da DBate Stunden beim Reifenhändler zwecks Winterreifen verbringen musste 

Was soll ich sagen: Geil! 

Es war zwar sackkalt für die Jahreszeit (Tiefsttemperatur -2°C auf dem kleinen Feldi), aber spaßig. Am Ende waren es 870hm und ca. 27km. Jetzt wo ich frisch geduscht bin und auch wieder warme Füße habe, gehts mir prima. 

Einziger Wermutstropfen:
Die Stöckchenleger-Fraktion wird immer aggressiver. Wir wollten erst drumherum fahren, aber das ging nicht. Also haben wir kurzer Hand den kompletten Trail gesäubert.


----------



## DBate (14. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> So, bin inzwischen zurück von meinem allerersten Nightride, den ich heute allein mit bonusheft gefahren bin, da DBate Stunden beim Reifenhändler zwecks Winterreifen verbringen musste




Ja, leider. Ich empfehle jedem, der Winterreifen aufziehen lassen will, genügend Zeit mitzubringen - ich musste heute fast 4 (in Worten: VIER) Stunden warten .

Für den Nightride hat's damit leider nicht mer gepasst - war erst 1845 wieder daheim .

Aber freut mich, dass Du Spass hattest sipaq .

Bis die Tage,
DBate


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> (Tiefsttemperatur -2°C auf dem kleinen Feldi)



hihi 





PS: Die Stöckchenlegerfraktion heißt hier "Nordwind vom Gotthard" und ist auch sehr, sehr fleißig.


----------



## sipaq (15. Oktober 2009)

@ theobviousfaker:
Du lässt es Dir also gutgehen...  Sehr schön! 

@DBate:
Winterreifen mache ich wohl erst übernächste Woche drauf. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Schlangen dann kürzer sind.


----------



## Everstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Es war zwar sackkalt für die Jahreszeit (Tiefsttemperatur -2°C auf dem kleinen Feldi), aber spaßig...


Na nach dem Thread hier solltest du genau wissen, was du brauchst oder? 
Und ich wusste schon, warum ich gestern nicht mitgefahren bin. So wie es aussieht werde ich mal wieder zur Abwechlsung mit einer Erkältung konfrontiert...so ein Mist.

Wie macht sich die Tesla???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (15. Oktober 2009)

wie schauen denn die planungen der herren für's bevorstehende wochenende aus?

samstag ist zwar schlecht, aber sonntag wäre ich für ne ausfahrt zu haben.

sonntag, 13 uhr hohemark am schildchen? wer dabei?


----------



## sipaq (15. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na nach dem Thread hier solltest du genau wissen, was du brauchst oder?


Richtig! 
Meine Kombi oben rum aus langem Funktionsunterhemd, dünnem Langarmtrikot und Softshelljacke war perfekt und auch untenrum war mir dank langer Unterhose, dicken Kniestrümpfen und noch drübergezogenen Beinlingen nie kalt. 

Einziger Schwachpunkt sind immer noch die Füße. Trotz Isoliersohlen, dicken Strümpfen und Neoprenüberziehern kommt irgendwann die Kälte gnadenlos durchs Klickpedal/Cleat. Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen. Wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen mit beheizbaren Schuhsohlen?



Everstyle schrieb:


> Und ich wusste schon, warum ich gestern nicht mitgefahren bin. So wie es aussieht werde ich mal wieder zur Abwechlsung mit einer Erkältung konfrontiert...so ein Mist.
> 
> Wie macht sich die Tesla???


Gute Besserung! 

Die Tesla funktionierte prima als Helmlampe. Ich bin immer vorneweg gefahren und hatte jetzt nicht das Gefühl, sichtmäßig schlecht dazustehen. Ich werd mir allerdings trotzdem noch den Tesla-Klon von Dealextreme holen. 

Grund: 


Bei knapp 55 kann man wenig falsch machen
Mehr Licht ist immer gut, vor allem nach vorne weg, da der Spot der Helmlampe ja immer nach unten gerichtet ist
Zwei Lampen sind immer gut als Backup, falls eine mal mangels Strom ausfällt


----------



## Everstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe irgendwo mal über die SUFU den folgenden Tip bezügl. kalte Füsse gelesen: einfach zwischen der Einlegesohle und den Cleats (im Schuh) eine etwas dickere Schicht von Alu-Papier hineinlegen. Seit dem mache ich es immer vor der Wintersaison und es verzögert das "Kalt-Werden" locker um 2-3Std. Meine Kombo ist: Sommershuhe mit etwas dickeren Socken und einem Überschuh von Gore Bike Wear. Deswegen nutze ich auch keine beheizbaren Sohlen.



> ...und auch untenrum war mir dank langer Unterhose, dicken Kniestrümpfen und noch drübergezogenen Beinlingen nie kalt...


Ehmm...sehe ich es richtig, dass du keine lange Hose hast???

Zweite Tesla...darüber denke ich auch nach. So als Lampe für die Mainuferpatrouille und dann eben für mich, wenn ich sie brauche. Ich muss jetzt aber erst ein Mal die Wilma amortisieren...wenn du mal die von Deal hast, dann muss ich es mir mal anschauen, vlt. kaufe ich diese dann.


----------



## sipaq (15. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo mal über die SUFU den folgenden Tip bezügl. kalte Füsse gelesen: einfach zwischen der Einlegesohle und den Cleats (im Schuh) eine etwas dickere Schicht von Alu-Papier hineinlegen. Seit dem mache ich es immer vor der Wintersaison und es verzögert das "Kalt-Werden" locker um 2-3Std.


Den Tipp hast Du mir vor 'nem Jahr schon mal gegeben. Hilft bei mir leider nur bedingt. 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Meine Kombo ist: Sommershuhe mit etwas dickeren Socken und einem Überschuh von Gore Bike Wear. Deswegen nutze ich auch keine beheizbaren Sohlen.


Dann bist Du offensichtlich kälteunempfindlicher als ich.



Everstyle schrieb:


> Ehmm...sehe ich es richtig, dass du keine lange Hose hast???


Doch, aber die war gestern noch nicht notwendig. ich hab noch eine Softshell Windstopper-Hose von Toko, aber die fahr ich erst wenn es noch kälter wird.


----------



## mr-Lambo (15. Oktober 2009)

Haste schon mal die Socken von Seal Skinz gehört? Seit ich die Thermo-Socken trage, habe ich im Winter kaum noch kalte Füsse!

Liebe Grüße an Karsten13!


----------



## x-rossi (15. Oktober 2009)

sealskinz sind ok, aber wenn du zu den menschen gehörst, die kälteempfindlich sind an den füßen, dann helfen auch die nicht. 

bei mir hat auf dauer gar nichts geholfen:

northwave celsius - negativ
northwave celsius + woll- und alueinlegesohlen - negativ
northwave celsius + woll- und alueinlegesohlen + sealslinz - negativ
normale mtb-schuhe + sealskinz + neopren überschuhe - schon besser, aber noch immer negativ

sogar unter die dicken pearlizumi winterhandschuhe muss ich ein weiteres paar n2s windstopper handschuhe anziehen, damit ich nach einer stunde nicht sterbe vor kälte, während ein kollege mit einem paar handschuhe, softshell-jacke und(!) nur der normalen kurzen hose und beinlingen und sommer mtb-schuhen ohne überschuhe zurecht kommt. 

deswegen werde ich diesen winter versuchsweise auf gummistiefel und flatpedale umsatteln. oder auf was ähnliches 

wenn du zu den frostbeulen gehörst, dann hilft halt nichts, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (15. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt da im Outdoor und Jagd-Fachgeschäft Gummistiefel mit Neopren-Innefutter 

Ich fahre im Winter die Specialized-Schuhe mit Carbonsohle (die isoliert etwas, habe ich das Gefühl) Seal-Skinz und Neopren-Überschuh. Ab -5 Grad wirds aber dann extrem unangenehm. 

Bei längeren Touren wechsele ich auf trockene Handschuhe.

Für den Notfall gieße ich dann Strohrum in den Camelbak!


----------



## Everstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> ...Für den Notfall gieße ich dann Strohrum in den Camelbak!


Das gefällt mir am besten....


----------



## Everstyle (16. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Den Tipp hast Du mir vor 'nem Jahr schon mal gegeben. Hilft bei mir leider nur bedingt.  ...
> Dann bist Du offensichtlich kälteunempfindlicher als ich.


Naaaa, ich bin genauso eine Frostbeule; mir frieren immer die Pfoten ab, wenn ich mal nach unten Unterwegs bin und muss dann alle 5 Min anhalten. Letzes mal im Januar, wo noch Schnee lag, da musste ich auf dem Weg vom Feldi auf dem Weg nach unten am Fuxi eine Aufwermpause einelgen, weil ich meine Finger nicht mehr gespürt habe (und die braucht man bekanntlich fürs Bremsen...) 

Und wg. Füsse? da würd ich sagen, mehr fahren, dann wirds warm  then remember rule number one, if you too cold, then you drive to slow  oder ein ernst gemeinter Vorschlag: die Winterschuhe von Shimano sh mw-80 die sind bei hs immer noch für 135 zu haben. Wurden schon zu Hauf hier im Forum diskutiert und so viel, wie ich gelesen habe, sind die top.


----------



## sipaq (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt bei Tchibo die beheizbaren Einlegesohlen gekauft. Mal sehen ob es was bringt. War auf jeden Fall billiger als wenn ich mir einen speziellen Winterschuh wie den Northwave Celsius gekauft hätte.


----------



## sipaq (16. Oktober 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> wie schauen denn die planungen der herren für's bevorstehende wochenende aus?
> 
> samstag ist zwar schlecht, aber sonntag wäre ich für ne ausfahrt zu haben.
> 
> sonntag, 13 uhr hohemark am schildchen? wer dabei?


Also ich würde ja gern, schaff es aber zeitlich nicht. Wenn ich am Sonntag noch fahre, dann wohl erst so ab 15-16 Uhr.


----------



## sod (16. Oktober 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> wie schauen denn die planungen der herren für's bevorstehende wochenende aus?
> 
> samstag ist zwar schlecht, aber sonntag wäre ich für ne ausfahrt zu haben.
> 
> sonntag, 13 uhr hohemark am schildchen? wer dabei?


Ich wäre tendenziell dabei, feiere allerdings morgen mit einem heimgekehrten Freund Geburtstag.
Das könnte länger dauern. Und dann....

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## sipaq (16. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Naaaa, ich bin genauso eine Frostbeule; mir frieren immer die Pfoten ab, wenn ich mal nach unten Unterwegs bin und muss dann alle 5 Min anhalten. Letzes mal im Januar, wo noch Schnee lag, da musste ich auf dem Weg vom Feldi auf dem Weg nach unten am Fuxi eine Aufwermpause einelgen, weil ich meine Finger nicht mehr gespürt habe (und die braucht man bekanntlich fürs Bremsen...)


Mit den Fingern ging es jetzt am Mittwoch prima. Wobei man natürlich dazusagen muss, dass wir beim Nightride logischerweise jetzt nicht übelst geheizt sind. Im letzten Winter war das aber teilweise auch bei mir ein Problem. Da war ich aber auch bei -8°C unterwegs und bei 25 km/h hält dann auch eine Windstopper-Membran den kalten Fahrtwind nicht mehr richtig ab.  



Everstyle schrieb:


> Und wg. Füsse? [...] ein ernst gemeinter Vorschlag: die Winterschuhe von Shimano SH-MW80 die sind bei H&S immer noch für 135 zu haben. Wurden schon zu Hauf hier im Forum diskutiert und so viel, wie ich gelesen habe, sind die top.


Wie gesagt, der Winter hat mich jetzt dank Spike-Reifen und Softshell-Jacke eh schon viel zu viel Geld gekostet. Da will ich nicht auch noch ca. 140 für Winterschuhe (Preis beim HiBike, will ja auch anprobieren) ausgeben. Die beheizbaren Sohlen haben jetzt mit Versand knappe 40 gekostet. Mal sehen, ob das reicht...


----------



## Everstyle (16. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Wie gesagt, der Winter hat mich jetzt dank Spike-Reifen und Softshell-Jacke eh schon viel zu viel Geld gekostet. Da will ich nicht auch noch ca. 140 für Winterschuhe (Preis beim HiBike, will ja auch anprobieren) ausgeben. Die beheizbaren Sohlen haben jetzt mit Versand knappe 40 gekostet. Mal sehen, ob das reicht...


Na dann wollen wir hoffen, dass es dir hilft. Ich wollte mir eigentlich für diesen Winter die Schuhe von Shimanno kaufen, aber ich musste ja vorher noch die Spikes, normale Albert, Wilma und ggfs. neue Sugoi BIB und Oakley Ersatzgläser (aus Ami-land) kaufen/besorgen lassen...da bleibt nix übrig. Auch ja, und da war noch die Woche in Tirol...

Aber, ich schmeiss mal wieder das Zitat schlechthin in die Runde "wofür arbeitet man denn?"


----------



## DBate (16. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Aber, ich schmeiss mal wieder das Zitat schlechthin in die Runde "wofür arbeitet man denn?"





Und ich ergänze noch um die wahren Worte eines sehr guten Freundes:



> Spass ist die beste Rendite!



In diesem Sinne - der Winter kann kommen.


----------



## karsten13 (16. Oktober 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße an Karsten13!



Danke 

Bin mit Claudy zur Zeit im Vinschgau und hab Muskelkater in den Armen 

Hier mal Claudy im Trail 







Vielleicht trifft man sich ja demnächst mal im Taunus,

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (16. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...auf jeden Fall billiger als wenn ich mir einen speziellen Winterschuh wie den Northwave Celsius gekauft hätte.



*gg* habe meine letzes Jahr für nen Dreissiger beim Denfeld in der Wühlkiste geschossen :-D

Wenn Du Größe 45 aufwärts hast... ist evtl noch was da... vor einigen Wochen lag da noch ein großes Paar rum....


----------



## sipaq (16. Oktober 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> *gg* habe meine letzes Jahr für nen Dreissiger beim Denfeld in der Wühlkiste geschossen :-D
> 
> Wenn Du Größe 45 aufwärts hast... ist evtl noch was da... vor einigen Wochen lag da noch ein großes Paar rum....


Gar kein schlechter Tipp. Man soll die Dinger ja eh etwas größer kaufen.


----------



## Everstyle (16. Oktober 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...und hab Muskelkater in den Armen


Du sollst auch nicht so viele Maas trinken  ist schlecht für die Performace...


----------



## Marko S (17. Oktober 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Bin mit Claudy zur Zeit im Vinschgau und hab Muskelkater in den Armen
> 
> ...



Da werd ich aber neidisch und ich sitz hier bei scheiß Wetter in Thüringen rum.
Viel Spaß noch im schönen Vinschgau.

Marko


----------



## sipaq (18. Oktober 2009)

Hat irgendwer Lust nachher gegen 15 Uhr 'ne Runde ab der Hohemark zu drehen? Vorgestellt hatte ich mir so ca. 2-3 Stunden Fahrt.


----------



## TRB (19. Oktober 2009)

schöne runde gestern gedreht. sandplacken, großer feldberg, rote kreuz, dann zurück zum fuchstanz, altkönig und dann ab nach hause. 27 km, 1465 hm...hat spaß gemacht war aber sackenkalt.


----------



## sipaq (20. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts aus mit einem Nightride morgen um 18:00 an der Hohemark?

Fahrzeit wieder so ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden mit ca. 800 - 1000hm. Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen und es duerfte nicht ganz so kalt wie letzte Woche werden.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Claudy (20. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit einem Nightride morgen um 18:00 an der Hohemark?
> 
> Fahrzeit wieder so ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden mit ca. 800 - 1000hm. Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen und es duerfte nicht ganz so kalt wie letzte Woche werden.
> 
> Wer ist dabei?



Moin,

komme nur, wenn ihr mich nicht wieder über "Glitsch-Trails" jagt .

LG Anke


----------



## sipaq (20. Oktober 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> komme nur, wenn ihr mich nicht wieder über "Glitsch-Trails" jagt .


Es hat doch am Montag und heute nicht geregnet und morgen soll es auch trocken sein. Damit sollten die Trails dann eigentlich halbwegs trocken sein und passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (20. Oktober 2009)

* ich streue mal nette Grüße aus Berlin ein ...vermiss euch


----------



## karsten13 (20. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit einem Nightride morgen um 18:00 an der Hohemark?



bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei 



Xah88 schrieb:


> * ich streue mal nette Grüße aus Berlin ein ...vermiss euch



uns oder die Taunustrails? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Xah88 (20. Oktober 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> uns oder die Taunustrails?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



euch natürlich........


----------



## Everstyle (21. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit einem Nightride morgen um 18:00 an der Hohemark?


 ich bin immer noch krank...

Davon aber abgesehen, wäre ich gesund, würde ich trotzdem zu Hause bleiben. Denn, am Montag habe ich mir einen Virus am PC eingefangen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass meine Registry im Ars$$ ist. An für sich kein Akt, ich wollte eh alles neu aufsetzten (meine Bilder sind dreifach als Backup vorhanden) wäre jetzt nicht morgen meine zwei mal im Jahr stattfindende absolut hammer geile luxus LAN-PARTY von meinem eSports Verein!!! (hier mal ein paar Fakten: 3 Übernachtungen im Einzelzimmer mit Dusche/WC mit Vollverpflegung, Kaffee und Kuchen am Nachmittag sowie erstes und zweites Frühstück für 90EUR; sonstiges wie Getränke und Knabbereien aus der Clan-Kasse; Teilnehmer diesmal knapp 40Leute; und natürlich nicht zu vergessen, jede Menge Zockerspaß!!!) D. h. ich werde heute nach der Arbeit erst ein Mal Windows im hardcore Modus durchzocken müssen...und dann noch alle Games neu installieren, falls ich mein altes nicht reanimieren kann...

Euch allen viel Spaß


----------



## sipaq (21. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit einem Nightride morgen um 18:00 an der Hohemark?
> 
> Fahrzeit wieder so ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden mit ca. 800 - 1000hm. Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen und es duerfte nicht ganz so kalt wie letzte Woche werden.
> 
> Wer ist dabei?


Ich bin doch nicht dabei.  Ich hab das Gefühl, dass bei mir eine Erkältung im Anmarsch ist und da will ich mal versuchen, ob ich das im Keim ersticken kann. Da passt mir heute Abend nicht so recht ins Konzept.


----------



## karsten13 (21. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht dabei.





somit bin ich momentan der Einzige. Wenn sich hier bis 16:00 kein Mitfahrer meldet, bleib ich auch daheim ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (21. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ... da will ich mal versuchen, ob ich das im Keim ersticken kann.


Du versuchst also die Keime zu ersticken.
Ich versuche meistens sie zu ertränken.
Aber zumindest mit Alkohol hat ds bis jetzt nie richtig funktioniert.



karsten13 schrieb:


> somit bin ich momentan der Einzige. Wenn sich hier bis 16:00 kein Mitfahrer meldet, bleib ich auch daheim ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Wenn's zu einsam wird, kannst du mich ja bei der Arbeit besuchen.
Ich könnte da gut einen fachlichen Rat brauchen.


----------



## TRB (21. Oktober 2009)

wie schauen die pläne fürs wochenende aus?

ich schmeiß mich sonntag ab 12 uhr hohemark wieder auf den sattel. 

bei interesse seit ihr herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## wartool (21. Oktober 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> somit bin ich momentan der Einzige. Wenn sich hier bis 16:00 kein Mitfahrer meldet, bleib ich auch daheim ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.





verdammt... ich bin von der Arbeit Heim gehetzt... um dann ohne vorher ins Forum zu gucken um 18 Uhr alleine an der HM zu stehen :-(

naja.. wurde ne kleine Runde übern Roßkopf usw..


----------



## karsten13 (21. Oktober 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> um 18 Uhr alleine an der HM zu stehen :-(



sorry Chris, aber genau darauf hatte ich keinen Bock. 
Meine Motivation ist eh grad im Keller und wenn dann keiner definitiv zusagt, fahr ich net. Hättest ja auch gestern mal schreiben können, dass Du planst mitzufahren ... dann hätt ich vielleicht heut meinen Ar... hochgekriegt 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (21. Oktober 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> verdammt... ich bin von der Arbeit Heim gehetzt... um dann ohne vorher ins Forum zu gucken um 18 Uhr alleine an der HM zu stehen :-(


Genau um sowas zu vermeiden habe ich dieses Post geschrieben (knapp 29 Stunden vor dem geplanten Nightride). Ist es denn so schwer darauf einfach mal kurz zu antworten?


----------



## DBate (22. Oktober 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> somit bin ich momentan der Einzige. Wenn sich hier bis 16:00 kein Mitfahrer meldet, bleib ich auch daheim ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Ich wäre gerne mitgefahren. Leider bin ich erst am Mittwoch morgen von der ARbeit zurück gekommen, und hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt, als Du den Post geschrieben hast, seit über 36 Stunden nicht mehr geschlafen. Das war mir dann einfach zu 'heiss' - hatte keine Lust, mich im Halbschlaf auf einem Trail schön auf die Schnauze zu legen... Sorry.

Greets,
DBate


----------



## wartool (22. Oktober 2009)

@Sipaq
ich sage nicht zu, wenn ich nicht sicher bin, ob ichs zeitlich hinbekomme, etc.. und dann immer zu posten, um zu jammern, wie schlecht es zeitlich ist halte ich für doof.

Ich wollte ja  nicht meckern - falls das jemand so verstanden hat....sorry / wollte nur davon berichten   ich bin alleine fahren gewöhnt - also halb so wild


----------



## TRB (25. Oktober 2009)

sehr schöne tour heute gefahren. ab 11 uhr hohemark, gute 3 stunden fahrtzeit, wenig pausen, konstant bei einem 150er puls gabs altkönig, kleiner feldberg, großer feldberg, sandplacken, rote kreuz. war ne schöne tour bei insgesamt traumhaften bedingungen.


----------



## sipaq (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich beneide Dich, TRB. Ich hoffe ja mal, dass ich diese Woche endlich mal wieder zum biken komme.


----------



## TRB (26. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich beneide Dich, TRB. Ich hoffe ja mal, dass ich diese Woche endlich mal wieder zum biken komme.



nimmt dich der jobwechsel jetzt voll in anspruch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich versuch's dann mal wieder:

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.

Tempo: mittel (Level 2)
Dauer: ca. 3 h
Wetter: Regen + Nightride macht keinen Sinn, deshalb nur, wenn von oben trocken

Bitte hier um Rückmeldung, wer mitfährt.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2009)

9kmh als durchschnitt, ihr seid ja verrückt 




karsten13 schrieb:


> Ich versuch's dann mal wieder:
> 
> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
> *Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.
> ...


----------



## sipaq (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin dabei. Kann aber sein, dass es 10-15 Minuten später bei mir wird. Ich hoffe Ihr wartet dann auf mich?


----------



## karsten13 (27. Oktober 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 9kmh als durchschnitt, ihr seid ja verrückt



ja, wir sind wir so langsam  



sipaq schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Kann aber sein, dass es 10-15 Minuten später bei mir wird. Ich hoffe Ihr wartet dann auf mich?



da Du bisher als einziger zugesagt hast, machen wir halt direkt 18:15, also nochmal der Aufruf für morgen:

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:15 Hohemark​*
*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.

Tempo: mittel (Level 2)
Dauer: ca. 3 h
Wetter: Regen + Nightride macht keinen Sinn, deshalb nur, wenn von oben trocken

Bitte hier um Rückmeldung, wer mitfährt.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sod (28. Oktober 2009)

Bin leider wieder nicht dabei.
Für übernächste Woche sag ich jetzt schon mal zu.
Sonst soll mich der Blitz beim sch... treffen.


----------



## sipaq (28. Oktober 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> nimmt dich der jobwechsel jetzt voll in anspruch...


Yep. Die fette Zeit ist vorbei.


----------



## sipaq (28. Oktober 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 9kmh als durchschnitt, ihr seid ja verrückt


Ist mir eigentlich auch zu langsam, aber da ich jetzt 2 Wochen lang nicht mehr auf dem Bike saß, ist es wahrscheinlich ganz okay


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich auch zu langsam, aber da ich jetzt 2 Wochen lang nicht mehr auf dem Bike saß, ist es wahrscheinlich ganz okay



*grins..ganz so hab ich das nicht gemeint


----------



## TRB (28. Oktober 2009)

also nee, ihr banausen....heute abend ist frankfurt vs. münchen time....also bitte, da bleibt das rad aber sowas von in der garage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Oktober 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> also nee, ihr banausen....heute abend ist frankfurt vs. münchen time....also bitte, da bleibt das rad aber sowas von in der garage...



Stimmt. Bevor man wegen der ganzen Scherbenhaufen im Dunkeln flicken muss... oder gleich von einer wandelnden Flasche umgenietet wird 
Achwas: Nehmen wir alle lieber einen besoffenen Fußballfan in die Arme und drücken ihn.... gannnz fessst drücken...


----------



## drinkandbike (28. Oktober 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> also nee, ihr banausen....heute abend ist frankfurt vs. münchen time....also bitte, da bleibt das rad aber sowas von in der garage...




jetzt um 21.20 und beim Stand von 0:3 kannst es ja wieder raus holen


----------



## TRB (28. Oktober 2009)

Ruhe!!!


----------



## karsten13 (29. Oktober 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> jetzt um 21.20 und beim Stand von 0:3 kannst es ja wieder raus holen



da hab ich ja mal gar nix verpasst 

Heute war nicht nur sipaq an der Hohemark, sondern auch noch waade und Wolf_AM  . Letzterer musste leider wegen einer (alten) Zerrung schnell aufgeben. Der Rest ist folgende Tour gefahren: Lindenberg, Klingenkopf, Feldberg, Brunhildispfad, Kleiner Feldberg, Rotes Kreuz, Fuchsstein, Falkenstein, Viktoriatrail, Hünerberg.

Wegen Alzheimer gibt's leider keine Bilder 

War heute zum ersten mal mit 2 Lampen unterwegs. Die Dealextreme am Lenker und die Edison auf'm Helm. Hat sehr gut funktioniert, nur werd ich zukünftig mal die leichtere Dealextreme auf'm Helm probieren, denn beim Treppenfahren am Main hab ich irgendwie stark genickt 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (29. Oktober 2009)

War 'ne sehr schöne Tour gestern und Bayern hat auch noch 4:0 gewonnen. Folglich war das ein echt perfekter Abend  
Karsten hat mir eine sehr nette Auffahrt zum Klingenkopf gezeigt, die ich noch nicht kannte und ich hab mich mit einem Trail am Fuchsstein revanchiert. Am Ende waren es bei mir von Hohemark zu Hohemark 28,5 km mit 884hm.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Nachdem jetzt mit Waade ein weiterer Ex-TNL-Fahrer bei uns AWB'lern aufgetaucht ist und wir außerdem die Tradition des Nightrides stolz fortführen, könnten wir ja eigentlich den Thread zumachen und den TNL2-Thread eröffnen.


----------



## Wolf-AM (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja, war echt sch.... gestern. Kam noch gut runter (ist ja eh einfacher). Die DX-Lampe auf'm Helm ging auch bestens. 
Und wie schon gesagt, diese http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...g-Set-fuer-Mirage-Evo-Evo-X-10669::16196.html Verlängerung/Helmhalterung passt.

Bis demnächst (wenn die Wade wieder hält, was sie verspricht)

Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ... und Bayern hat auch noch 4:0 gewonnen. Folglich war das ein echt perfekter Abend



schäm dich 
wenn du nicht gebürtiger münchner (oder aus der umgebung; und selbst dann gibts besseres) bist, gibt es keinen grund, für diesen verein zu sein (ausnahme im europapokal, als vertreter deutschlands).


----------



## Everstyle (29. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
> Nachdem jetzt mit Waade ein weiterer Ex-TNL-Fahrer bei uns AWB'lern aufgetaucht ist und wir außerdem die Tradition des Nightrides stolz fortführen, könnten wir ja eigentlich den Thread zumachen und den TNL2-Thread eröffnen.



Nö nö, AWB bleibt AWB. Nacher artet das noch hier in wilde Verfolgungsjagdrennen oder Fluchtversuche auf dem Bike im Taunus aus  und das wollen wir doch nicht, oder? Letztendlich sind wir doch die "gemütliche Abteilung" hier.

Everstyle

p. s. *heul* bin immer noch krank...


----------



## sipaq (29. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> schäm dich
> wenn du nicht gebürtiger münchner (oder aus der umgebung; und selbst dann gibts besseres) bist, gibt es keinen grund, für diesen verein zu sein (ausnahme im europapokal, als vertreter deutschlands).


Ich bin in Franken aufgewachsen und damit automatisch Club-Fan und an 2. Stelle Bayern-Fan. Mich kannst Du da nicht umprogrammieren 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Nö nö, AWB bleibt AWB. Nacher artet das noch hier in wilde Verfolgungsjagdrennen oder Fluchtversuche auf dem Bike im Taunus aus  und das wollen wir doch nicht, oder? Letztendlich sind wir doch die "gemütliche Abteilung" hier.


Hast ja recht, war ja auch nur ein Scherz.


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich bin in Franken aufgewachsen und damit automatisch Club-Fan und an 2. Stelle Bayern-Fan. Mich kannst Du da nicht umprogrammieren



sowas wird akzeptiert , kannst ja schließlich nix dafür 

mag ja nur nicht die bayern-fans, die sich im glanze des ruhms sonnen und ansonsten null bezug zu dem verein haben  und davon gibts leider ne ganze menge 

hier werden höchstens wab-fahrer zu trail-fahrern umprogrammiert


----------



## sipaq (29. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> hier werden höchstens wab-fahrer zu trail-fahrern umprogrammiert


Richtig.

Mal so nebenbei: Wann kommst Du denn mal wieder bei uns mit? Du solltest mal mehr fahren und weniger plauschen!


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Mal so nebenbei: Wann kommst Du denn mal wieder bei uns mit? Du solltest mal mehr fahren und weniger plauschen!



keine ahnung. jetzt im winterhalbjahr fahr ich eh nur noch am wochenende im taunus oder wenn ich mal nen halben tag frei hab.

ansonsten geb ich dir recht, weniger plauschen und mehr radfahren. allerdings ist im grunde beides weniger geworden. dafür ist das gewicht angestiegen. ist doch auch was


----------



## TRB (29. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag fahre ich bei akzeptablem Wetter wieder ab 12 Uhr Hohemark.


----------



## DBate (29. Oktober 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> Sonntag fahre ich bei akzeptablem Wetter wieder ab 12 Uhr Hohemark.



Komme Samstag spät abends wieder zurück - würde dann evtl. am Sonntag mitfahren. Schicke Dir Sonnntag früh eine SMS.

Grüsse von unterwegs,
DBate


----------



## sipaq (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde gerne am Samstag so ab ca. 13.30 Uhr fahren wollen. Hat irgendjemand Lust?


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Oktober 2009)

Was stellst du dir denn vor? Ich hätte evtl. Bock auf ne kurze "Genießerrunde" im Schneckentempo, so etwa zwei Stunden Fahrtzeit. Ich war noch gar nich im bunten Herbst im Taunus und das will ich noch sehen bevor der Winter reinbricht... Ambitionen hab ich keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (30. Oktober 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Komme Samstag spät abends wieder zurück - würde dann evtl. am Sonntag mitfahren. Schicke Dir Sonnntag früh eine SMS.
> 
> Grüsse von unterwegs,
> DBate


 
kein ding, schreib einfach, nummer haste ja...


----------



## Everstyle (30. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...hier werden höchstens wab-fahrer zu trail-fahrern umprogrammiert



Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrichtig!!! Ich meine, wenn ich mir überlege, wie die meisten hier angefangen haben (die ich kenne), dann finde ich es schon ziemlich cool, dass wir heutzutage in der Lage sind nahezu alle Trails im Taunus zu fahren. Ok, es gibt ja noch unterschiedliche B-Noten, aber sonst....  Ergo, scheint das "Umprogrammieren" sehr gut zu funktionieren. 



karsten13 schrieb:


> ...War heute zum ersten mal mit 2 Lampen unterwegs. Die Dealextreme am Lenker...


Eine Frage dazu, ist das der Tesla-Klon??? Und wenn ja, wie gut ist er im Vergleich zu der originalen Lampe???


----------



## sipaq (30. Oktober 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was stellst du dir denn vor? Ich hätte evtl. Bock auf ne kurze "Genießerrunde" im Schneckentempo, so etwa zwei Stunden Fahrtzeit. Ich war noch gar nich im bunten Herbst im Taunus und das will ich noch sehen bevor der Winter reinbricht... Ambitionen hab ich keine.


Können wir uns auf drei Stunden einigen? Dann lohnt es sich für mich auch mit dem Rad hochzufahren und wir sind immer noch vor der Dunkelheit wieder zurück. Wir können uns auch gerne irgendwo im Frankfurter Norden treffen und gemeinsam hochfahren.


----------



## Chris360 (30. Oktober 2009)

Wollte am Sonntag mal wieder eine Runde biken gehen.

Werde eventuell ab ca. 14:00 Uhr im Taunus unterwegs sein, Fuchstanz, Feldberg, Altkönig etc.


----------



## sipaq (30. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne am Samstag so ab ca. 13.30 Uhr fahren wollen. Hat irgendjemand Lust?


Das Programm hat sich geändert. Faker und ich sind morgen gegen 11.30 Uhr an der Hohemark. Geplant ist eine langsame, aber längere Tour inkl. Aufwärm-Kaffeepause entweder am Fuchstanz oder am Feldberg. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, bitte rechtzeitig hier Bescheid sagen. Ich schau spätestens morgen gegen 10 Uhr nochmal kurz hier rein.


----------



## sipaq (31. Oktober 2009)

Hach war das genial heute. Indian Summer pur, zumindest bis ca. 15 Uhr als es dann die Sonne leider weg war. Faker und ich haben heute 'ne nette Rundtour über Goldgrube, Bleibiskopf, Rosskopf, Klingenkopf, Sandplacken, Feldi, Fuchstanz (da ham wir Aufwärmpause geamcht) und den Altkönig gemacht. Kocherfelsen, Viktoriatrail (da haben wir noch Karsten13 und Waade getroffen) und Hünerberg waren auch noch im Programm inbegriffen.

Am Ende waren es für mich ab Frankfurt 62km mit etwas mehr als 1300hm. Insgesamt eine super Tour. Es ist natürlich schon recht frisch im Taunus (4°C auf dem Feldi), aber mit der richtigen Kleidung ist das kein Problem.


----------



## TRB (1. November 2009)

sehr schöne tour heute bei, bis kurz vor schluss, herrlichen bedingungen. zum ende hin ist ne kleine nebelwand um den feldberg gezogen was mich dann doch eher zum runterfahren bewegt hat.

letzt endlich wurden es altkönig, fuchstanz, kleiner feldberg, großer feldberg, windeck, rotes kreuz, großer feldberg, fuchstanz, hohemark.

einziger wehrmutstropfen, mein polar hat aufgrund von vollem speicher nicht abgespeichert


----------



## Chris360 (1. November 2009)

Hab es heute leider nicht in den Taunus geschafft, da ich zu viel arbeiten musste. Werde eventuell morgen mittag mal hochfahren, je nach Zeit.

Hinterreifen bei mir mal wieder platt, obwohl überhaupt nicht gefahren... 
Ich raffs einfach nicht


----------



## sipaq (1. November 2009)

Ich hab mal ein paar Fotos von der Tour gestern bei *Flickr* eingestellt. Ich hab bei einigen Fotos mal ein wenig mit den Presets meiner Kamera rumgespielt und mal den Grünanteil und mal den Rotanteil etwas hochgeschraubt. Ist ganz nett geworden, aber wirklich viel kann man aus einer normalen Digicam halt nicht rausholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. November 2009)

Auch mich hat's heut in den Taunus verschlagen, nachdem ich für die Eisbären-Alternativ-Angebote zu spät aus dem Bett gekommen bin  .

Stimmung im Taunus war toll, das Wetter konnte sich nicht zwischen Nebel und Sonne entscheiden, hier mal ein Bild vom Limes nähe Hollerkopf (weitere Bilder über den Link in meiner Signatur):







War die erste Tour mit der neuen versenkbaren Sattelstütze, echt geil  . 

Hab bei dem Wetter nochmal ein paar Trails mitgenommen: Marmorstein (von oben), Hans-Stephan-Pfad, Metzgerpfad, X-Trail, Reichenbachtrail, Haderweg (ewig nicht mehr gefahren), Bogenschießplatz (von oben).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (2. November 2009)

Hier nochmal der Hinweis auf das "Afterwork-Biker" Winterpokal-Team. Seit heute kann trainiert werden und es sind noch zwei Plätze frei. Es gibt nichts zu gewinnen oder zu verlieren. Es geht einfach nur um den Spaß an der Freud.


----------



## sipaq (2. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hab bei dem Wetter nochmal ein paar Trails mitgenommen: Marmorstein (von oben), Hans-Stephan-Pfad, Metzgerpfad, X-Trail, Reichenbachtrail, Haderweg (ewig nicht mehr gefahren), Bogenschießplatz (von oben).


Ich glaube, den Haderweg bin ich im September mal zusammen mit TRB gefahren. Der ist echt nett, wenn das der Trail ist, den ich meine.


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2009)

sach mal, sipaq, kannst du mir mal ne beschreibung zu dem bogenschießplatz-trail liefern.
waren gestern scheinbar ganz in der nähe (erkennbar an zahlreichen "wanderern" mit komischem zeugs aufm buckel ) ...


----------



## sipaq (2. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> sach mal, sipaq, kannst du mir mal ne beschreibung zu dem bogenschießplatz-trail liefern.
> waren gestern scheinbar ganz in der nähe (erkennbar an zahlreichen "wanderern" mit komischem zeugs aufm buckel ) ...


Schick mir mal Deine E-Mail-Adresse per PN. Dann mail ich Dir einen OSM-Ausschnitt. An eine PN kann man ja leider keine Anhänge dranpacken. Hier veröffentlichen will ich die Trailbeschreibung nicht. Du kennst ja die Problematik...


----------



## HelixBonus (2. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> War die erste Tour mit der neuen versenkbaren Sattelstütze, echt geil  .



Gibt's die auch mit Wimpel für Schwerlasttransporter?

Spaß beiseite. Wieviel Hub? Wieviel Kohle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (2. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der Hinweis auf das "Afterwork-Biker" Winterpokal-Team. Seit heute kann trainiert werden und es sind noch zwei Plätze frei. Es gibt nichts zu gewinnen oder zu verlieren. Es geht einfach nur um den Spaß an der Freud.



 Simon,

also ich hätte Interesse .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## sipaq (2. November 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Simon,
> 
> also ich hätte Interesse .
> 
> Viele Grüße Anke


Hallo Anke,

einfach dem Team Afterwork-Biker beitreten. Ich schalte Dich dann zeitnah frei.


----------



## x-rossi (2. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> War die erste Tour mit der neuen versenkbaren Sattelstütze, echt geil  .


welche hast du? mit/ohne remote?


----------



## Kulminator (2. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Stimmung im Taunus war toll, das Wetter konnte sich nicht zwischen Nebel und Sonne entscheiden, hier mal ein Bild vom Limes nähe Hollerkopf (weitere Bilder über den Link in meiner Signatur):



tolles Bild - gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## karsten13 (2. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich glaube, den Haderweg bin ich im September mal zusammen mit TRB gefahren. Der ist echt nett, wenn das der Trail ist, den ich meine.



den Namen hab ich aus OSM. Geht vom Pflasterweg ab, wo auch der Abzweiger zum Alden ist. Anfangs flowig, wird's nach unten eher geröllig/ruppig 



wissefux schrieb:


> sach mal, sipaq, kannst du mir mal ne beschreibung zu dem bogenschießplatz-trail liefern.



wie? 
Der fux kennt DEN Trail net?



ghost48 schrieb:


> Gibt's die auch mit Wimpel für Schwerlasttransporter?
> Spaß beiseite. Wieviel Hub? Wieviel Kohle?





x-rossi schrieb:


> welche hast du? mit/ohne remote?



Der Wimpel ist bestellt  . Hebt das Rad jetzt auf geschätzte 14,3 kg 
Es heisst aber nicht "Schwerlasttransporter" sondern "Räumgerät" (copyright waade ...)  .

Hub 12,5 cm, mit Remote. Für 180 bei bike-discount.de, da bei hibike ausverkauft. Die Zugverlegung gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz, vielleicht verlängere ich den Zug noch und leg ihn unterm Tretlager lang.






Soviel zum Positiven. Leider musste ich eben beim Putzen feststellen, dass das Ding nach *einer* Ausfahrt schon sehr ungewöhnliche Gebrauchsspuren hat, die wohl vom Innenleben selbst stammen 
Mal schaun, was der Händler dazu sagt.








Kulminator schrieb:


> tolles Bild - gefällt mir sehr gut



Danke 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wie?
> Der fux kennt DEN Trail net?



ich kann mir irgendwie die ganzen trails rund um die hohe mark nicht so richtig merken. vielleicht bin ich den schon mal gefahren, keine ahnung ...


----------



## x-rossi (2. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Positiven. Leider musste ich eben beim Putzen feststellen, dass das Ding nach *einer* Ausfahrt schon sehr ungewöhnliche Gebrauchsspuren hat, die wohl vom Innenleben selbst stammen
> Mal schaun, was der Händler dazu sagt.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6201867&postcount=1587


----------



## Claudy (2. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...die Zugverlegung gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz, vielleicht verlängere ich den Zug noch und leg ihn unterm Tretlager lang.



Also mein liebster Karsten,


als Hausfrau mit Geschmack sage ich dir, es schaut ziemlich blöd aus. An mein Rad würd ich so ein Gestripsel nicht hängen...

Anke


----------



## karsten13 (2. November 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> als Hausfrau mit Geschmack sage ich dir



der Titel steht Dir nicht (mehr) zu, wer hier bestellt ... braucht im besten Fall ne Lesebrille


----------



## karsten13 (2. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich kann mir irgendwie die ganzen trails rund um die hohe mark nicht so richtig merken. vielleicht bin ich den schon mal gefahren, keine ahnung ...



geht praktisch am Bogenschießplatz entlang und ist technisch nicht ganz ohne. Früher gab's am Einstieg immer den Satz: "Karsten, Du fährst besser aussen rum ..."



x-rossi schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6201867&postcount=1587



naja. Kurzzusammenfassung: Es gibt welche die haben Riefen und es gibt welche ohne. KindShock weiss wohl selber net, bei welchen es auftritt. Bleibt die Frage: Ding zurückgeben, einschicken oder weiterfahren ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (2. November 2009)

Vor lauter "fachsimpeln" fast vergessen, h.jay hat schonmal Interesse bekundet:

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.

Tempo: mittel (Level 2)
Dauer: ca. 3 h
Wetter: Regen + Nightride macht keinen Sinn, deshalb nur, wenn von oben trocken

Bitte hier um Rückmeldung, wer mitfährt.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wartool (3. November 2009)

@Karsten

die Riefen bei der KS waren bei meiner nicht wirklich funktionsstörend!  - angeblich bilden sich bei der "neuen" KS900i keine Riefen mehr / Die Unterscheidung der beiden Varianten ist wohl lediglich an der der neueren Version beigelegten Bedienungs- und Wartungsanleitung festzumachen! Hattest Du so ein Heftchen mit im Lieferumfang?

Mein Tipp:
fahr das Teil weiter! - bei mir hat sie bissl über ein halbes Jahr gehalten.. dann gabs das Geld zurück.. jedoch nicht wegen der Riefen - die machten nur optisch was aus - durch meine vielen Pfunde hat die Satteklemmung schlapp gemacht, und die "unteren Tragarme" der Sattelklemmung hatten sich verbogen - dadurch rutschte der Sattel wie auf Schienen vor und zurück *gg*

Meine neue 900i (auch neue Version) hat bisher weder Riefen, noch verbiegt sich was.. einfach abwarten.. sind ja 2 Jahre Gewährleistung / Garantie drauf!


----------



## sipaq (3. November 2009)

Ich bin diese Woche raus. Ich bin berufsbedingt unterwegs und nicht im Lande.


----------



## karsten13 (3. November 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> @Karsten
> 
> die Riefen bei der KS waren bei meiner nicht wirklich funktionsstörend!  - angeblich bilden sich bei der "neuen" KS900i keine Riefen mehr / Die Unterscheidung der beiden Varianten ist wohl lediglich an der der neueren Version beigelegten Bedienungs- und Wartungsanleitung festzumachen! Hattest Du so ein Heftchen mit im Lieferumfang?
> 
> ...



Danke 

Wartungsheftchen war dabei, trotzdem Riefen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (3. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*



Wäre dabei. Hoffe es bleibt morgen trocken. Leider sagt der Wetterbericht Regen voraus...

@karsten13: Ich schicke Dir mal eine Mail mit meiner Handynummer - falls kurzfristig abgesagt wird...


----------



## karsten13 (4. November 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Hoffe es bleibt morgen trocken. Leider sagt der Wetterbericht Regen voraus...



mir ist es zu nass, da kommt auch neuer Regen von Westen 

Die Tour 18:00 Hohemark findet nicht statt (jedenfalls nicht mit mir...).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (4. November 2009)

bin für den rest der woche ebenfalls raus und verweile im hässlichen münchen! wobei bei meiner allwöchentlichen sonntagsausfahrt eh keiner mitgefahren wäre, stimmts?


----------



## DBate (4. November 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> wobei bei meiner allwöchentlichen sonntagsausfahrt eh keiner mitgefahren wäre, stimmts?



Also das kannst Du doch so pauschal nicht sagen . Ich bin letzten Sonntag nicht mitgekommen, weil mein Körper den dringend benötigten Schlaf, den er im Laufe der letzten Woche schmerzlich vermisst hatte, eingefordert hat.
Mit anderen Worten, ich bin am Sonntag erst um 1600 Uhr aus dem Bett gekommen - sorry.

Aber vielleicht demnächst...


----------



## Chris360 (4. November 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> bin für den rest der woche ebenfalls raus und verweile im hässlichen münchen! wobei bei meiner allwöchentlichen sonntagsausfahrt eh keiner mitgefahren wäre, stimmts?



Wenn ich in einer Großstadt leben müsste, dann sicherlich München.
Was ist daran denn hässlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (4. November 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einer Großstadt leben müsste, dann sicherlich München.
> Was ist daran denn hässlich?



Die Mentalität der Ordnungsmacht?  Für mich ein durchaus wichtiges Kriterium..


----------



## TRB (4. November 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einer Großstadt leben müsste, dann sicherlich München.
> Was ist daran denn hässlich?



einfach alles 

- sch... fußballverein
- keine hochhäuser (ich brauch baulärm, ich brauch hohe häuser, ich hasse altstädte und alles ländliche auf dieser welt usw.)
- zu viel altstadt
- die mentalität bayerns (zumindest der großteil)
- frauen in pelzmäntel
- die leopoldstraße
- die regsitratur
- teure preise in schlechten clubs
- schlechtes publikum in den teuren clubs
- das p1
- das harry klein
- schlechte techno deejays in schlechten münchner clubs
- die isar

usw.....

es geht nichts über HAMBURG!


----------



## sipaq (4. November 2009)

Um mal wieder aufs Thema zu kommen. Ich würde am WE gerne ein paar Winterpokalpunkte sammeln gehen. Es ist übrigens immer noch ein Platz im AWB-Team frei...


----------



## karsten13 (5. November 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> Sonntag fahre ich bei akzeptablem Wetter wieder ab 12 Uhr Hohemark.





TRB schrieb:


> wobei bei meiner allwöchentlichen sonntagsausfahrt eh keiner mitgefahren wäre, stimmts?



stimmt nicht ganz. Letzten Sonntag war ich um 12:00 an der Hohemark, Du nicht!


----------



## TRB (5. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> stimmt nicht ganz. Letzten Sonntag war ich um 12:00 an der Hohemark, Du nicht!


 
dann warst du verkleidet!

ich war 1000%ig am 01.11.09 um 11:58 uhr an der hohemark, da ist meine bahn angekommen. hab unten am rechten parkplatz meine handschuhe angezogen und bin dann oben in den wald gefahren um den anstieg zum altkönig in angriff zu nehmen. war somit nicht am schild sondern am parkplatzeingang.


----------



## wartool (5. November 2009)

Wir verlangen Beweisbilder mit aktuller Tagszeitung, und Zeugen!! ;-P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (6. November 2009)

Hat irgendwer am Sonntag Lust 'ne Taunus-Runde zu drehen?


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. November 2009)

Apropos: Kleiner fotografischer Nachtrag vom letzten Samstag. Sorry, ich hab das total verpeilt...


----------



## Chris360 (6. November 2009)

Mein Stumpjumper funktioniert wieder 

Jetzt steht einer kleinen Tour am Wochenende nur noch das Wetter oder meine Arbeit im Weg


----------



## Bergziege. (6. November 2009)

Hat irgendwer am Sonntag Lust 'ne Taunus-Runde zu drehen?

Ja ich,

habe von 0:00 bis 16:00 Zeit, gerne längere Tour aber nicht zu schnell.
Irgendwie ist mein Körper bereits im Winterschlaf.

Gruss Jochen


----------



## sod (6. November 2009)

Tach die Herren.

Ich bastel noch an meinem Sonntag.
Wie das bei mir immer so ist, weiß ich erst kurzfristig wo mein Hintern mich hinzieht.
Im Moment sieht es nach einer Straßenrunde mit 2 Gelegenheitsrennradlern aus.
Allerdings müsste ich ja eigentlich schon den Mannschaftskapitän bei seiner Punktesammelei unterstützen.
Ich sach noch Bescheid.

Außerdem noch ein Kompliment an Anke für ihre großartigen Kommentare zu ihren Einheiten.
Ich werde mir daran ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## DBate (6. November 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Außerdem noch ein Kompliment an Anke für ihre großartigen Kommentare zu ihren Einheiten.
> Ich werde mir daran ein Beispiel nehmen.




Ich für meinen Teil bin da ja eher 'unkreativ' .



> Hat irgendwer am Sonntag Lust 'ne Taunus-Runde zu drehen?


und


> Allerdings müsste ich ja eigentlich schon den Mannschaftskapitän bei seiner Punktesammelei unterstützen.



Hätte ja Lust ebendieses zu tun, bin aber leider bis Montag abend noch beruflich unterwegs . Wünsche Euch viel Spass - und besseres Wetter als vergangenen Mittwoch!


----------



## Claudy (6. November 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Tach die Herren.
> 
> ...Außerdem noch ein Kompliment an Anke für ihre großartigen Kommentare zu ihren Einheiten...



 Mädels,

trage alle meine Sporteinheiten schon länger & sehr ausführlich bei Rennrad-News in die Trainingsverwaltung ein. Für den Wipo wandert mein "Geschreibsel" dann rüber. So kann ich mich auch nach langer Zeit noch genau an die Tour erinnern. Es soll sogar Menschen geben, die lesen diese Einträge sehr gerne und regelmäßig .

Ansonsten; mein Canyon Hardtail  ist heute auf der Reise von Koblenz zu mir gegangen. Hatte es letzte Wochen wegen Riss im Steuerrohr eingeschickt. 

Bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich mich am Wochenende zum Rädsche fahren aufraffen kann. Es ist so nass, kalt und vor allem matschig. Außerdem fühle ich mich irgendwie etwas grippig .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## Chris360 (6. November 2009)

Wie schauts denn wettertechnisch im Taunus aus? Feldberg noch fahrbar?


----------



## sipaq (7. November 2009)

Also ich kündige hiermit jetzt mal ganz offiziell an, dass ich gedenke am Sonntag um 11.30 Uhr ab Hohemark eine Taunus-Ausfahrt zu machen. Umfang: 25 - 40 km mit ca. 1000 - 1500 hm.

Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. November 2009)

Ah wollt grad fragen. Aber das ist mir wohl zu früh. Bin heute Abend noch ein wenig unterwegs, das wird wohl so früh nix  Allerdings ist die Vorhersage auch eher mies.. da werd ich wohl zu Haus bisschen basteln.

Gibt übrigens noch ein weiteres WiPo-Team von zumindest teilweise regelmäßigen AWBlern  Schaut mal nach "Baumbowling Elite" aus. Mindestens ein Teammitglied könnt ihr dadurch bereits erraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (7. November 2009)

Hallo liebes WiPo Team,

mein Goldkind Marius  (hier im Forum Bisaflor) würde gerne bei uns im Team mitmachen. Marius fährt täglich mit dem Rad zur Schule (2 Punkte), hat Tennisunterricht und Schulsport. Wenn er brav ist, darf er in einen Tauchclub eintreten und hätte dann noch Schwimmtraining.

Seit ihr einverstanden!?

Viele Grüße Anke

...mein weißes Canyon mag übrigens aus dem Karton heraus .


----------



## pollodollo (7. November 2009)

So. 8.11. 11:00 Uhr ab Oberursel ein einsames Gehöft

unsere Tour am Dienstagabend, war alles andere als
gemütlich. Das lag aber an den Teilnehmern,
da alle recht fit waren, habe ich die
Streckführung etwas angepasst und wir sind
dann über den Sandplacken gefahren. Leider
haben ich den direkten Weg zum Herzberg
verpasst, so dass wir auf einem recht
schlechten Wanderweg (wobei es eher ein
Wanderpfad war) runter zur Saalburg gefahren
sind. Die Abfahrt hat bei allen den
Adrenalinspiegel doch etwas ansteigen lassen,
da dieser Weg auch bei Tag nicht ganz einfach
zu fahren ist. 

Die nächste Tour ist für Sonntag geplant und
wird diesmal ziemlich anspruchsvoll, da doch
einiges an Kilometern zu bewältigen sein
wird. Ich will ein einsames Gehöft im
Hintertaunus besuchen, wo wir uns hoffentlich
bei Kaffee und Kuchen aufwärmen können.
Sollte das Wetter sehr schlecht sein, gibt es
die eine oder andere Möglichkeit zur Einkehr.

 Wir starten um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohe
Mark  in Oberursel, um 11:20 treffen wir uns
am Kronberger Schwimmbad (Haupteingang) mit
einer zweiten Gruppe.
Die Tour ist bis 16:00 Uhr geplant. Sollten
Trekkingradfahrer teilnehmen, werde ich
darauf Rücksicht nehmen und weitestgehend
bequeme Wege wählen. Aber Vorsicht, es gibt
einiges an Höhen- und Streckenmetern zu
bewältigen. Frau/Mann sollte daher schon  50
Km am Stück fahren können. Denkt an Brille
(wegen der Spritzer),  Wechselklamotten und
Regenkleidung. 

Gruß Richie

Telefonnummer und nähere Informationen gibt
es auf Anfrage


----------



## Bergziege. (7. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also ich kündige hiermit jetzt mal ganz offiziell an, dass ich gedenke am Sonntag um 11.30 Uhr ab Hohemark eine Taunus-Ausfahrt zu machen. Umfang: 25 - 40 km mit ca. 1000 - 1500 hm.
> 
> Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist herzlich eingeladen.



Hallo sipaq,

das hört sich gut an. Ich fahre gerne mit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das Wetteraussichten für morgen sind ja auch sehr gut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich bin um 11:30 am Parkplatz Hohemark. Nördliches Ende an der Mauer

Gruss Jochen


----------



## Chris360 (7. November 2009)

Ich war eben im Taunus unterwegs und mir hat es überhaupt nicht gefallen. 

Zu kalt, zu nebelig, zu dunkel.

Der Trainingseffekt war für den Zeitaufwand viel zu gering. Werde deshalb mein Stumpjumper ab morgen in den Winterschlaf schicken.


----------



## karsten13 (8. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also ich kündige hiermit jetzt mal ganz offiziell an, dass ich gedenke am Sonntag um 11.30 Uhr ab Hohemark eine Taunus-Ausfahrt zu machen. Umfang: 25 - 40 km mit ca. 1000 - 1500 hm.
> 
> Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist herzlich eingeladen.



ich stell mir mal den Wecker ...
Entweder bin ich pünktlich da - oder eben nicht 



Chris360 schrieb:


> Zu kalt, zu nebelig, zu dunkel.



Wie, kein Regen? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. November 2009)

Ich hab mich gestern statt mit fahren wieder mal mit ner Gabel beschäftigt... 




..die vier Jahre alte (und bisher _nie_ gewartete) Reba von meinem Schweiz-Mitfahrer. Die Dichtungen sind im Querschnitt schon sichtbar elliptisch abgerieben und das Dämpferöl war wie man auf dem ersten Foto sieht ziemlich trüb, aber die Gabel hielt auch vor dem Service noch dicht und das Innenleben ist ansonsten in perfektem Zustand, nur spricht sie jetzt wieder schäner an  Ein Loblied auf diese unzerstörbaren RS-Gabeln!

Heute bin ich erst um 14 Uhr aus dem Bett gekrochen  is bei dem Wetter aber auch gut so.


----------



## sipaq (8. November 2009)

So zurück aus dem Taunus uns frisch geduscht. Bergziege und ich sind zusammen los (Karsten13 hat geschwächelt und war nicht da). Am Anfang hat es noch leicht geregnet, später dann aber aufgehört. 

Gefahren sind wir ab Hohemark zum Herzberg und über den Blauen Punkt Weg zur Saalburg, von da wieder hoch zum Sandplacken und weiter hoch auf den Feldi. Ab dort beginn dann die Schlammschlacht.  Der X-Trail war schon sehr feucht (lag wahrscheinlich an dem Bach der mittendurch lief). Wir sind dann noch rüber zum Kleinen Feldi und dort dann runter zum Fuchstanz zur Aufwärmpause. Am Ende gings dann nochmal hoch auf den Altkönig und über den Grünen Punkt nach unten.

Es war eine klasse Tour und hat viel Spaß gemacht. Von/bis Hohemark waren es bei mir am Ende 38km und 1150hm. Ich bin dann noch zurück nach Frankfurt gefahren, sodass es am Ende bei mir 53km (und 15 WiPo-Punkte) geworden sind.


----------



## Bergziege. (8. November 2009)

Hallo Sipaq,

is wirklich ne schöne Tour gewesen und ich sach mal von oben nur leicht feucht. Das Du gut geguidet hast sieht man daran das ich keine Flugeinlage dargeboten habe.

Hier der Link gegen kalte Füße http://www.thermopad.de/
Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und die Einlagen funktionieren besser als die elektrischen. Am Anfang sind sie sehr warm und lassen nach ca. 2 Stunden etwas nach. Halten dann etwa noch 2 Stunden. Die vom Hersteller angegebenen 6 Stunden sind somit nicht drin. Gibt's auch noch hier http://www.pearl.de/c.shtml

Bis die Tage Jochen


----------



## karsten13 (9. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Karsten13 hat geschwächelt und war nicht da



stimmt, der hatte den Einlauf schon am Samstag und hat sich nach einem Blick nach draussen direkt wieder ins Bett verkrochen ...



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Heute bin ich erst um 14 Uhr aus dem Bett gekrochen  is bei dem Wetter aber auch gut so.



... und hat dann um dieselbe Zeit wie faker gefrühstückt 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (9. November 2009)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> is wirklich ne schöne Tour gewesen...


und ihr habt zwei echt süße Turteltäubchen am Fuxi abgegeben...so mit Wärmepause in der Gaststätte und zum Schluß noch von Wanderern fotografieren lassen...

E.style


----------



## sipaq (9. November 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> und ihr habt zwei echt süße Turteltäubchen am Fuxi abgegeben...so mit Wärmepause in der Gaststätte und zum Schluß noch von Wanderern fotografieren lassen...


Hättest ja mal hallo sagen können.


----------



## Everstyle (9. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hättest ja mal hallo sagen können.


Hätte ich auch gemacht, wenn ich nicht gerade an der Kasse gestanden und meine Bestellung in Empfang genommen/bezahlt und an den Tisch gebracht hätte. Da fiel mir auf, dass ihr da vorne seid, weil ihr euch so schön zum Fotografieren postiert habt.


----------



## sod (9. November 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Hallo liebes WiPo Team,
> 
> mein Goldkind Marius  (hier im Forum Bisaflor) würde gerne bei uns im Team mitmachen. Marius fährt täglich mit dem Rad zur Schule (2 Punkte), hat Tennisunterricht und Schulsport. Wenn er brav ist, darf er in einen Tauchclub eintreten und hätte dann noch Schwimmtraining.
> 
> ...


Großartig.
Die alten Säcke hängen die meiste Zeit im Bett rum und du findest nicht nur einen würdigen Ersatz, sondern betreibst gleich noch Nachwuchsförderung.
Aufpassen müssen wir nur wenn der Threat in ASB umgetauft werden soll.


----------



## karsten13 (10. November 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Für übernächste Woche sag ich jetzt schon mal zu.
> Sonst soll mich der Blitz beim sch... treffen.



Bin gespannt, ob's am Mittwoch in MöWa blitzt  . Rampe und waade haben auch Interesse bekundet, und da die Wettervorhersage momentan ganz gut ist:

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.

Tempo: mittel (Level 2)
Dauer: ca. 3 h
Wetter: Regen + Nightride macht keinen Sinn, deshalb nur, wenn von oben trocken

Bitte hier um Rückmeldung, wer mitfährt.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (10. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*



Würde ja gerne mitfahren und meinen neuen Rucksack austesten, aber leider hat mir mein freundlicher Arbeitgeber meine Dienstreise um zwei Tage verlängert - ich komme erst am Mittwoch spät abends zurück .

Damit muss ich für diesen Mittwoch leider passen. 

Euch viel Spass,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (10. November 2009)

Ich habe fast das Gefühl, da ist ein Langschläfer leicht erregt.
Ich bin jedenfalls morgen dabei.


----------



## TRB (10. November 2009)

so, zurück aus münchen auch für neue schandtaten bereit!

sollte es nicht regnen bin ich wie immer am sonntag 12 uhr an der hohemark für eine ausfahrt bereit!


----------



## Bergziege. (10. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark*​


Guten Morgen,
ich fahre mit
Gruß Jochen


----------



## Bergziege. (10. November 2009)

Hallo AWB 'ler,

Mein Bike ich und der erste Schnee

Das Bild ist in meinem Fotoalbum.
Irgendie funzt. das hier nicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hab auch keine Zeit mehr.

Bis morgen Jochen


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. November 2009)

Ich habs auch grad im Regionalteil der FR gesehen, aufm Feldberg liegt ja schon Schnee  Kinners, wie die Zeit vergeht..


----------



## DBate (10. November 2009)

Da ich am Mittwoch leider nicht dabei sein kann und am Wochenende schon wieder arbeiten muss, hier mal die Frage:

Wer hat Lust am Donnerstag eine Runde zu drehen (morgens, mittags oder abends), *und/oder* am Freitag (morgens, mittags)? Ich bin da zeitlich recht flexibel.

Sonst komme ich diese Woche gar nicht mehr zum biken...

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## Claudy (10. November 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Da ich am Mittwoch leider nicht dabei sein kann und am Wochenende schon wieder arbeiten muss, hier mal die Frage:
> 
> Wer hat Lust am Donnerstag eine Runde zu drehen (morgens, mittags oder abends), *und/oder* am Freitag (morgens, mittags)? Ich bin da zeitlich recht flexibel.
> 
> ...



Huhu DBate, 

hab am Do+Fr frei und hätte jeweils am Vormittag bis circa 14:00 Uhr (dann kommt mein Goldkind aus der Schule) Zeit.

Viele Grüße

Anke


----------



## DBate (10. November 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Huhu DBate,
> 
> hab am Do+Fr frei und hätte jeweils am Vormittag bis circa 14:00 Uhr (dann kommt mein Goldkind aus der Schule) Zeit.
> 
> ...



Das klingt doch gar nicht schlecht. Donnerstag? Sach einfach an wann es passt...

Schicke Dir später mal meine Nummer per Mail - komme bis Donnerstag früh evtl. nicht mehr in's Netz.

Bis dann, DBate


----------



## bonusheft (11. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*



Hallo Karsten,

ich bin auch dabei. Licht, warme Klamotten und kalte Füße sind vorhanden. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## arlac77 (11. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde auch gerne mitfahren.
Wo ist denn die "AWB-Ausfahrt"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (11. November 2009)

arlac77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde auch gerne mitfahren.
> Wo ist denn die "AWB-Ausfahrt"?



eigentlich steht alles hier.

Treffpunkt ganz genau: Hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## waade (11. November 2009)

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
*Ich bin heute Abend auch dabei.*


----------



## sod (11. November 2009)

Ja das hatte doch was.
Unser Nebelguide Karsten hat uns alle heil wieder runter gebracht.
Und dann konnte ich dank bonusheft auch noch ein frisch geduschtes Rad ins Auto packen.
Nach einem gefühlten Jahr Geländeradabstinenz eine rundum gelungene Tour.
Nur an den Öffnungszeiten der Taunuswirtschaften sollten wir noch arbeiten.


----------



## wartool (11. November 2009)

Bin auch eben wieder heim gekommen... habe mich sogar im Nebel am Alten verfahren.. war echt krasse Suppe da oben!!


----------



## Bergziege. (11. November 2009)

Ja wieder eine schöne abwechslungsreiche Runde.
Für mich 40 Km und 870 HM.
Der Herzberg hat bis 22 Uhr auf, aber der Trail bog ja vorher ab.


----------



## karsten13 (12. November 2009)

Moin,

das war irgendwie krass gestern 

@wartool: Nicht nur auf'm Alden war Nebel.
Hab selten so wenig gesehen, und je stärker die Beleuchtung, desto bescheidener die Sicht  . 

Hier mal ein Bild mit guter Sicht vom Feldberg:







Strecke: HM - Viktoriatempel - Parkplatz Falkenstein - Lipstempel - Fuchstanz - Kleiner Feldberg - Feldberg - Sandplacken - Roßkopf - Herzberg - HM

Bilder sind heut Mangelware. Mit Blitz nur Schrott wegen Nebel, ohne Blitz verwackelt. Hier die wenigen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## TRB (12. November 2009)

ihr seit mir schon ein wenig zu krass...muss ich hier mal loswerden.

werde wohl "stand heute" am samstagmorgen 10:30 uhr bis so gegen 14 uhr (da sollte die bahn mich wieder nach unten bringen) noch ne tour dranhängen ab der hohemark.


----------



## sipaq (12. November 2009)

Also ich würde auch gern am Samstag fahren, aber 10.30 Uhr ist mir definitiv zu früh. Man will ja auch mal ausschlafen. Eine Stunde später, so gegen 11.30 Uhr wäre es mir hingegen sehr recht. Hat irgendjemand da Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## TRB (12. November 2009)

halb 12 sieht bei mir wiederum schlecht aus. bin so gegen halb 4 mit frau zum brillenkauf verabredet und du, lieber simon, weißt ja mittlerweile was es heißt wenn der mann zu spät kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (13. November 2009)

Mist!

Sonst niemand Lust?


----------



## sod (13. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch gern am Samstag fahren, aber 10.30 Uhr ist mir definitiv zu früh. Man will ja auch mal ausschlafen. Eine Stunde später, so gegen 11.30 Uhr wäre es mir hingegen sehr recht. Hat irgendjemand da Lust mitzufahren?


Ich fühle mich nach der Frühschichtwoche mit Spätausfahrt und einem echte Freitag den 13. einfach platt.
Wenn ich mich morgen mit dem Rad irgendwohin bewege dann frühestens und höchsten zu einer gemütlichen GC Ausfahrt.

Es ist ja auch nicht verkehrt wenn du als Teamkapitän mal ein paar Punkte aufs Board bringst.
Nur coachen ist auf Dauer auch nix.

Und Anke - dein Nachwuchs ist ja erschreckend bewegungsfreudig.
Das erinnert mich fast an alte Zeiten.
Nur das mit dem Seilspringen hätte mir in der Schule keiner verkauft bekommen.
Naja wenn die Mutter 2x die Woche spinnt, dann geht das wohl i.O.

Auch wenn du am Mittwoch völlig schamlos Fremdgefahren bist, könnte ich die vielleicht bei deinem Sattelproblem helfen.
Ich habe hier ein Dutzend Sättel im Regal liegen die du bei Interesse gerne Probefahren kannst.
Die meisten würde ich wohl auch verkaufen.


----------



## Bergziege. (13. November 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> werde wohl "stand heute" am samstagmorgen 10:30 uhr bis so gegen 14 uhr (da sollte die bahn mich wieder nach unten bringen) noch ne tour dranhängen ab der hohemark.


 
Hi TRB,
von 10:30 bis 14:00 ist für mich O.K. Bin also morgen an der HM

Hi sipaq,
ausschlafen kannst Du am Sonntag. Denk an die WiPo Punkte.
kannst ja auch noch nach 14 Uhr ne Runde dranhängen.

Gruss Jochen


----------



## TRB (13. November 2009)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Hi TRB,
> von 10:30 bis 14:00 ist für mich O.K. Bin also morgen an der HM
> 
> Gruss Jochen



sehr schön. ich nehm die bahn um 09:51, dann komm ich 10:28 oben an. ich ertwarte dich dann am taunus clubkarten schild.


----------



## sipaq (13. November 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nach der Frühschichtwoche mit Spätausfahrt und einem echte Freitag den 13. einfach platt.
> Wenn ich mich morgen mit dem Rad irgendwohin bewege dann frühestens und höchsten zu einer gemütlichen GC Ausfahrt.


Gemütlich kannst Du es bei mir auch bekommen. Zu der Jahreszeit muss ich mich nicht hetzen. Ich will nur ein bißchen fahren, um die Grundlagenausdauer zu halten. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Claudy (13. November 2009)

sod schrieb:


> ...Und Anke - dein Nachwuchs ist ja erschreckend bewegungsfreudig.
> Das erinnert mich fast an alte Zeiten.
> Nur das mit dem Seilspringen hätte mir in der Schule keiner verkauft bekommen.
> Naja wenn die Mutter 2x die Woche spinnt, dann geht das wohl i.O.
> ...



GuckGuck Sod,

da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Nicht der Sattel ist gerutscht sondern die Sattelstütze . BlondiAnke hat vergessen, die neue neue Sattelklemme zu fetten . Konnte sie deshalb nicht richtig fest machen und bin immer wieder gaaaaanz langsam nach "unten" gewandert. 

Zum Thema Sattel - habe ebenfalls einiges probiert ( viel auaaua und manchmal noch schlimmer) und fahre nun an all meinen Rädern den SQlab 611 . 

Marius ist eigentlich gar kein so sportliches Kind. Alle kurzen Wege "muss" er mit dem Rad fahren. Um den Schulsport kommt er nicht drumherum und Tennis spielt er sehr gerne. Im letzten Jahr ist er übrigens nch ab und an auf die Rolle gegangen ("Mama; ich will doch nicht der letzte sein") . 

Werde wohl auch künftig öfter Fremdfahren. Die Nightrides im Taunus sind mir zu dunkel, zu nass, zu kalt, zu viel hoch&runter und auch zu lang. Ich steh mehr auf Hausfrauenrunden oder Spinning .

Viele Grüße und vielleicht bis morgen!

Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (14. November 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Nicht der Sattel ist gerutscht sondern die Sattelstütze . BlondiAnke hat vergessen, die neue neue Sattelklemme zu fetten . Konnte sie deshalb nicht richtig fest machen und bin immer wieder gaaaaanz langsam nach "unten" gewandert.



Mit dem Thema hab ich jetzt auch so meine Erfahrungen gesammelt  Auf der letzten Tour mit sipaq hats nämlich meinen Sattelschnellspanner zerlegt... bei mir wird absofort in diesem Bereich nur noch mit reibungserhöhender Montagepaste ge"fettet" damit ich die Dinger nicht mehr so anknallen muss (um das wandern der Stütze zu verhindern).


----------



## sod (14. November 2009)

Ihr macht Sachen!
Hab euch noch keiner gesagt, dass nicht auf jedes Rohr Gleitmittel gehört?


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. November 2009)

Meine alte Hardtail-Schlampe war aber auch viel enger, da ging ohne Gleitmittel gar nix. Kein Wunder, ich war ja auch ihr Erster.. meine neue hat da schon bissel mehr Erfahrung


----------



## karsten13 (14. November 2009)

so, dann will ich auch noch was zum Niveau dieses Threads beitragen 



sod schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Mutter 2x die Woche spinnt, dann geht das wohl i.O.



naja, das Spinnen sollte nur nicht zum Dauerzustand werden 



TRB schrieb:


> ich ertwarte dich dann am taunus clubkarten schild.



in welcher Verkleidung lässt Dich Deine Freundin morgen raus? 



Claudy schrieb:


> Ich steh mehr auf Hausfrauenrunden oder Spinning .



Hausfrauen-Alternative zum Rädschefahren ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (14. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hausfrauen-Alternative zum Rädschefahren ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich frage mich gerade wie Du an solch eine Info gekommen bist...


----------



## TRB (14. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> in welcher Verkleidung lässt Dich Deine Freundin morgen raus?



nach der qual heute weiß ich ncoh nciht so recht ob ich morgen am start bin. vielleicht geh ich morgen einfach nur mal ins hallenbad.

melde mich zu späterer stunde aber nochmal.

ich bin ganz schön kaputt, jochen hats nicht gut mit mir gemeint .


----------



## Chris360 (14. November 2009)

Bin morgen wieder im Taunus unterwegs mit meinem schwarzen Stumpjumper FSR Elite.
Leider ohne Klickpedale, diesmal mit herkömmlichen Schuhen. Fühle mich so einfach wohler im Herbst/Winter.

Werde gegen 15:00 Uhr am Fuchstanz eine kleine Pause einlegen.

Gedachte Route: Zu Hause - Hohemark - Altkönig - Fuchstanz - Gr. Feldberg - Fuchstanz - Sandplacken - Hohemark - Zu Hause.

Mal gucken, was ich noch spontan ändere


----------



## Bergziege. (14. November 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> nach der qual heute weiß ich ncoh nciht so recht ob ich morgen am start bin. vielleicht geh ich morgen einfach nur mal ins hallenbad.
> 
> melde mich zu späterer stunde aber nochmal.
> 
> ich bin ganz schön kaputt, jochen hats nicht gut mit mir gemeint .


 
Du hast die ersten Trails bergauf aber selber ausgesucht, ich hab ja nur bergab geguidet. 

Bin morgen ab 10 Uhr wieder im Taunus unterwegs wer Lust hat kann sich ja melden.


----------



## TRB (14. November 2009)

karsten, von wann bis wann schwebt dir morgen eine tour vor? schick mir mal per pm deine handy-nr. damit ich dir noch bescheid geben kann ob ich morgen am start wäre, oder machst du eine ausfahrt nur von mir abhängig? ich bin noch ziemlich unschlüssig. kommt alles auf die frau an...und das erfahre ich erst heute nacht


----------



## karsten13 (14. November 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich frage mich gerade wie Du an solch eine Info gekommen bist...



glaubt mir zwar eh keiner, aber dieses "Ereignis" wurde heut morgen in hr3 massiv beworben ...



TRB schrieb:


> karsten, von wann bis wann schwebt dir morgen eine tour vor? schick mir mal per pm deine handy-nr. damit ich dir noch bescheid geben kann ob ich morgen am start wäre, oder machst du eine ausfahrt nur von mir abhängig? ich bin noch ziemlich unschlüssig. kommt alles auf die frau an...und das erfahre ich erst heute nacht



ui, dachte nicht, dass Du meinen Post ernst nimmst 

Mir schwebt für morgen noch nix vor. Bin etwas frustriert nach der heutigen Schlammschlacht 
Werde morgen auf's Regenradar schauen und spontan entscheiden, frühestens 12:00 HM.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (14. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ui, dachte nicht, dass Du meinen Post ernst nimmst
> 
> Mir schwebt für morgen noch nix vor. Bin etwas frustriert nach der heutigen Schlammschlacht
> Werde morgen auf's Regenradar schauen und spontan entscheiden, frühestens 12:00 HM.



na aber sicher doch, wir sind hier schließlich nicht im streichelzoo...wobei einiges was ich da die seite zuvor gelesen habe darauf deuten lässt 

yup, hab ja jetzt deine nummer und melde mich morgen mal per sms bei dir.

aber hallo, das war heute ne böse schlammschlacht.


----------



## Everstyle (15. November 2009)

Bitte morgen vorsichtig fahren, ich will den Haaderweg (grüner Balken) bis zum Aldi heraufwandern... 1200 ist Startzeitpunkt...


----------



## Chris360 (15. November 2009)

Ich mach mich dann auch mal aufm Weg in den Taunus. Mal schauen, wem ich heute alles mein Hinterrad zeigen kann  


Chris (mit Stumpjumper FSR)


----------



## Everstyle (16. November 2009)

Ãbrigens, wenn man den Haderweg zÃ¼gig geht, dann kommt man auch ganz schÃ¶n ins Schwitzen und lernt noch was dazu...





> Etwa 1000m Ã¶stlich des AltkÃ¶nigs befindet sich im Wald am Haderweg (Teil des Wanderwegs âgrÃ¼ner Balkenâ) die sogenannte âStreitbucheâ. Sie wurde Ã¼ber 500 Jahre alt und fiel anfang der 2000er Jahre um, wonach sie durch eine Neuanpflanzung ersetzt wurde. Sie markierte seit 1561 die Grenze zwischen der Kronberger Mark und der Hohen Mark und ist ein seltenes zweistÃ¤mmiges Exemplar eines âLochbaumesâ - wie die GrenzbÃ¤ume frÃ¼her genannt wurden, die zur Markierung ein Loch in KniehÃ¶he von den sogenannten ZeichenschlÃ¤gern bekamen, also Menschen, die fÃ¼r Markierungen von Gebietsgrenzen zustÃ¤ndig waren.


Ausserdem habe ich gelernt, dass manche Freerider nicht so exakt mit der Optik nehmen, denn im weiteren Verlauf auf dem GrÃ¼nen Balken hat jemand einen mini-nort-shore gebaut, der allerdings vom Weg in den Wald zielt. Ehmmm...was will uns der Erbauer damit sagen???





"Mini-north-shore gegen den Baum??? Auch wenn es nach viel Platz aussieht, sobald man abspringt hÃ¤ngt man im GeÃ¤ste des Baums vorn links drin. Wo war der Architekt *smile*"


----------



## karsten13 (16. November 2009)

Wetter für Mittwoch sieht gut aus, deshalb:

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.

Tempo: mittel (Level 2)
Dauer: ca. 3 h
Wetter: Regen + Nightride macht keinen Sinn, deshalb nur, wenn von oben trocken

Bitte hier um Rückmeldung, wer mitfährt.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bergziege. (16. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*



Bin dabei.


----------



## wartool (17. November 2009)

Hallööschäh

hat evtl einer von Euch nen GPX-Track einer Flughafenrunde für mich?

Falls ja wäre es nett, wenn Ihr ihn an wartool (at) gmx (punkt) de schicken würdet 

THX


----------



## Titanwade (17. November 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Hallööschäh
> 
> hat evtl einer von Euch nen GPX-Track einer Flughafenrunde für mich?
> 
> ...


 
Das solltest Du auch ohne GPS hinbekommen: Einfach in Richtung landender Flugzeuge radeln. Und wenns nicht mehr weiter geht, immer auf dem Weg am Zaun entlang.


----------



## Rampe (17. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wetter für Mittwoch sieht gut aus, deshalb:
> 
> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*



Werde versuchen mitzukommen, kann aber für nichts garantieren, meine Arbeit ist im Moment völlig unkalkulierbar.

Gruß
Rampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (18. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin heute abend auch wieder dabei...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Titanwade (18. November 2009)

Ich werde am Donnerstag Abend eine Runde drehen. Z.B. um den Flughafen, an der Nidda oder am Main.


----------



## TRB (18. November 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Ich werde am Donnerstag Abend eine Runde drehen. Z.B. um den Flughafen, an der Nidda oder am Main.



präzisere angaben bitte. was heißt flughafen, nidda oder main, wann soll's losgehen von wo aus startest du?


----------



## karsten13 (19. November 2009)

Moin,

beim gestrigen Nightride waren wir zu viert, Bergziege., bonusheft, Rampe und ich. Rampe hat geguided: Kocherfels - Eichkopf - Rossert - Eppstein - Fischbach - Schneidhain - Königstein - Viktoriatempel.







Der Taunus war teilweise noch sehr nass, mein Rad sieht aus  .
Zudem gab es am Eichkopf noch Holzrückarbeiten, den Trail sollte man z. Zt. meiden  .

Weiter Bilder ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (19. November 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> präzisere angaben bitte. was heißt flughafen, nidda oder main, wann soll's losgehen von wo aus startest du?



Das würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## DBate (19. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> beim gestrigen Nightride waren wir zu viert, Bergziege., bonusheft, Rampe und ich. Rampe hat geguided: Kocherfels - Eichkopf - Rossert - Eppstein - Fischbach - Schneidhain - Königstein -



Hey, als ich Euch verlassen habe waren da aber deutlich mehr als 4 Leute. Was ist denn mit dem Rest passiert?

Grüsse,
DBate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (19. November 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> präzisere angaben bitte. was heißt flughafen, nidda oder main, wann soll's losgehen von wo aus startest du?


 
Da bin ich durchaus für Vorschläge/Wünsche/Anregungen offen. Ich dachte so an ca. 50-60 km, bzw. 2,5-3h. 

Update: 
*bin jetzt weg*


----------



## Rampe (19. November 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Hey, als ich Euch verlassen habe waren da aber deutlich mehr als 4 Leute. Was ist denn mit dem Rest passiert?



Da fand noch ein Konkurrenztreffen statt, wir haben auch erst beim losfahren gemerkt das wir nur zu viert sind.

Gruss
Rampe


----------



## Bergziege. (19. November 2009)

da das Wetter ja am WE noch gut sein soll wollte ich Samstag und Sonntag so ab HM
um 11-12 Uhr für 3-4 Stunden eine Taunusrunde drehen. 

Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## sipaq (20. November 2009)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> da das Wetter ja am WE noch gut sein soll wollte ich Samstag und Sonntag so ab HM
> um 11-12 Uhr für 3-4 Stunden eine Taunusrunde drehen.
> 
> Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


Normalerweise gerne (weißt Du ja), aber ich bin am Sonntag schon biketechnisch verabredet... mit 'ner Dame (uuuuuuhhhhhh ).


----------



## drinkandbike (20. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Normalerweise gerne (weißt Du ja), aber ich bin am Sonntag schon biketechnisch verabredet... mit 'ner Dame (uuuuuuhhhhhh ).




Das wird doch nicht eine Dame sein die einen Transalppartner sucht - oder?


----------



## sipaq (20. November 2009)

Nein.


----------



## Chris360 (20. November 2009)

Bin auch wieder im Taunus unterwegs. Fahre aber lieber alleine.


----------



## x-rossi (20. November 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder im Taunus unterwegs. Fahre aber lieber alleine.


na dann viel spaß!


----------



## Marko S (20. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Normalerweise gerne (weißt Du ja), aber ich bin am Sonntag schon biketechnisch verabredet... mit 'ner Dame (uuuuuuhhhhhh ).



Ist doch alles bestens, dann hast du doch Samstag Zeit für ne Männerrunde. 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich morgen mal wieder den Taunus unsicher machen.
Schaun mir mal wer sich noch meldet.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## DBate (20. November 2009)

Wenn es nicht zu spät losgehen soll wäre ich wohl morgen dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (20. November 2009)

Keiner weiter?

o.K. mache ich halt den Anfang, morgen 11:00 Uhr Hohemark wie und was gefahren wird kann ja vor Ort besprochen werden.
Ich bin um 11:00 Uhr am üblichen Startpunkt.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## sipaq (20. November 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ist doch alles bestens, dann hast du doch Samstag Zeit für ne Männerrunde.
> Auf jeden Fall werde ich morgen mal wieder den Taunus unsicher machen.
> Schaun mir mal wer sich noch meldet.


Ich kann leider nicht. Aber poste bitte nach der Runde mal hier wie trocken die Trails im Taunus schon/noch sind.


----------



## Bergziege. (20. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Normalerweise gerne (weißt Du ja), aber ich bin am Sonntag schon biketechnisch verabredet... mit 'ner Dame (uuuuuuhhhhhh ).



Dan viel Spaß beim biken mit der Dame.


----------



## Bergziege. (20. November 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Keiner weiter?
> 
> o.K. mache ich halt den Anfang, morgen 11:00 Uhr Hohemark wie und was gefahren wird kann ja vor Ort besprochen werden.
> Ich bin um 11:00 Uhr am üblichen Startpunkt.
> ...



Sehr schön. Bin auch um 11 Uhr am Startpunkt.


----------



## DBate (21. November 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Keiner weiter?
> 
> o.K. mache ich halt den Anfang, morgen 11:00 Uhr Hohemark wie und was gefahren wird kann ja vor Ort besprochen werden.
> Ich bin um 11:00 Uhr am üblichen Startpunkt.
> ...



Alles klar. Nur leider fühlt sich mei Knie nach dem heutigen Training so an als ob ich's verdreht hätte, knackt auch manchmal irgendwie komisch.  Ich schaue mal wie es sich morgen früh anfühlt, und entscheide dann ob ich dazustosse.

So long,
DBate


----------



## Bergziege. (21. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht. Aber poste bitte nach der Runde mal hier wie trocken die Trails im Taunus schon/noch sind.


 
Also die Trails sind eher nicht trocken. Es hat ja auch letzte Nacht wieder geregnet. Da wo der Forst am arbeiten ist sind die Wege verschlamt. Bike vorher putzen rechnet sich nicht.

Marko und ich sind Altkönig, Feldberg, Fuchsstein, Kocherfels, Vikoriatrail mit Hünerberg gefahren. Für mich zum teil neue Trails.


----------



## Marko S (21. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht. Aber poste bitte nach der Runde mal hier wie trocken die Trails im Taunus schon/noch sind.



Hi Simon,

aus meiner Sicht beste Trailbedinungen für ende November. Du kennst dich ja im Wald aus und wenn du die breiten Wege meidest solltest du morgen ne schöne Frauenrunde hin bekommen. 
Also mein Rad war erstaunlich sauber nach der heutigen Tour, ich hatte da mit schlimmeren gerechnet. o.K. wir haben aber die breiten Wege gemieden und sind eher Trails mit viel Laub gefahren, war auf jeden Fall ne sehr schöne Tour mit Bergziege.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## TRB (22. November 2009)

mist, hatte das wochenende über viel zu tun. wäre sehr sehr gerne gefahren, war ja auch traumhaftes wetter. nächstes wochenende bin ich aber wieder definitv am start. 11 uhr passt ebenfalls perfekt. also mit mir ist ab nächstem wochenende wieder zu rechnen!


----------



## karsten13 (22. November 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> war ja auch traumhaftes wetter.



naja, heute morgen ist es ja gar nicht hell geworden. Hab mich erst sehr spät zu ner Runde mit Claudy aufraffen können, hat noch für den Alden und ein paar schöne Bilder gereicht 












Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (24. November 2009)

Und bald ist wieder Mittwoch ...

*AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
*Wichtig:* Teilnahme nur mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, d.h., Du solltest mit der Funzel selbstständig bei völliger Dunkelheit den Weg ausleuchten können.

Tempo: mittel (Level 2)
Dauer: ca. 3 h
Wetter: Regen + Nightride macht keinen Sinn, deshalb nur, wenn von oben trocken

Bitte hier um Rückmeldung, wer mitfährt.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (24. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
> Bitte hier um Rückmeldung, wer mitfährt.



Bin dabei.


----------



## sod (24. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Und bald ist wieder Mittwoch ...
> 
> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*
> Bitte hier um Rückmeldung, wer mitfährt.


... kämpfe noch mit mir, der Welt, der Zulassungsstelle und dem Alteisenhändler.


----------



## Claudy (24. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> *AWB-Ausfahrt, Mittwoch 18:00 Hohemark​*



Moin Mädels,

werden am Mittwoch viele Mörder unterwegs sein . 
Falls nicht, komme ich mit. Karsten; kannst du bitte zur Sicherheit deinen Ersatzakku mitbringen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin nicht sicher, wie lange meine Tesla Saft hat...

...und für alle Hausfrauen; am Freitag habe ich mal wieder frei und hätte Zeit für ne Tour. 

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## h.jay (24. November 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> werden am Mittwoch viele Mörder unterwegs sein .
> Falls nicht, komme ich mit. Karsten; kannst du bitte zur Sicherheit deinen Ersatzakku mitbringen.
> ...



Moin moin,

wollte eigentlich mitfahren, fühle mich aber nun angesprochen und verzichte deswegen ... ;-)

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## Claudy (24. November 2009)

h.jay schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wollte eigentlich mitfahren, fühle mich aber nun angesprochen und verzichte deswegen ... ;-)
> 
> ...



Lieber h.jay,

nicht du warst der Mörder sondern der manchmal unzuverlässige Mechaniker hatte es auf mich abgesehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. "Alla Hopp" oder wie sagt man das bei dir zu Hause .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (24. November 2009)

Claudy schrieb:


>









@h.jay: Würde mich über Unterstützung morgen Abend freuen, Reichenbach?


----------



## h.jay (24. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @h.jay: Würde mich über Unterstützung morgen Abend freuen, Reichenbach?



Ok, Akkus hängen am Ladegerät. Wie wäre es mit Bogenschützentrail? ;-)


----------



## Claudy (24. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @h.jay: Würde mich über Unterstützung morgen Abend freuen, Reichenbach?





h.jay schrieb:


> Ok, Akkus hängen am Ladegerät. Wie wäre es mit Bogenschützentrail? ;-)



*Kennste einen, kennste alle!!! !!!*​​​​
...mehr fällt mir zu diesen beiden Posts nicht mehr ein...


----------



## bonusheft (24. November 2009)

h.jay schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Bogenschützentrail? ;-)



Wenn Ihr den ohne mich fahrt, hätte ich gerne die Aufzeichnung


----------



## Bergziege. (24. November 2009)

Also, ich sach mal so... .  Wegen dem alljährlich wiederkehrenden Weihnachtswahnsinn, verfüge ich in den letzten Wochen dieses Jahres über keine Zeit zum biken mehr.

  Da wir ja schon in einem Monat den heiligen Bim Bam haben, wünsche ich Euch allen hier, Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

  2010 sehen wir uns ab der HM wieder. Bis dahin Euch noch viel Spaß auf den Taunus Trails.


  Viele Grüße Jochen


----------



## karsten13 (25. November 2009)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Also, ich sach mal so... .  Wegen dem alljährlich wiederkehrenden Weihnachtswahnsinn, verfüge ich in den letzten Wochen dieses Jahres über keine Zeit zum biken mehr.



bist Du ab jetzt als Weihnachtsmann unterwegs?


----------



## Bergziege. (25. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> bist Du ab jetzt als Weihnachtsmann unterwegs?


 

Nein, ich muss aber die Rentiere versorgen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. November 2009)

Bergziege. schrieb:


> Nein, ich muss aber die Rentiere versorgen.



Mach ruhig bisschen langsamer. Die kommen mir immer viel zu früh ausm Stall


----------



## Marcus (30. November 2009)

Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434738


----------

